# Continuing Rant Thread - Get it Off Ya Chest here



## Bribie G (15/2/14)

Ok you spend a lot of time on AHB and most of your personal friends aren't particularly interested in hearing your rant so why not get it off your chest right here, whatever it is.

One of my favourite rants.

So car making is to end in Australia, but did the companies get it right for our market during the years they were here anyway? Bloody Ford .. They replaced the ageing but dead reliable XD-XF Falcon Range with the dreadful EA Falcon in the late 80s. I worked for Rothmans and out of a fleet of 18 in Brisbane only my EA didn't blow its engine up in the first month. Mine burned down to the axles on Morayfield Road. Then when Hyundai took over Kia, thus the Festiva was no longer available, Ford walked away from the small car market for years till eventually they caved in and started importing the excellent Fiesta that had been available since the 1970s. Likewise after the Laser was discontinued they sat on the Focus for nearly a decade and when eventually they brought it in, it was already a runout model in Europe. All too little too late. Meanwhile Hyundai, Toyota etc had shat all over them in the small to mid sector. Then they brought in, then took out, then brought back the Mondeo but meanwhile Toyota had the market sewed up with the Camry.

Fools

As for Holden, following the demise of the Gemini they discontinued small cars and at one stage were a feeble two model lineup with only the Commodore and the dreadful awful Camira. In Europe the Camira (Vauxhall Cavalier) was a brilliant reliable car and often outsold Ford's Sierra (predecessor to Mondeo). However the Australian version was a heap of badly assembled crap, most common fault being to dump all the sump oil onto your driveway in one hit.
edit: and when they did reenter the small car market with the Barina they used first Suzuki then GM Opel Corsa and that was a terrific little car. So, based on the solid sales and performance of that (Spanish made) variant they discontinued it and sourced the Barina from wonderful upmarket Daewoo. Smart Move dickheads. 
Morons.

If they had been true four-model companies they could have built massive consumer loyalty and trust that would have possibly ensured continuing strong sales for Falcon and Commodore plus a sales volume that could have warranted local assembly of most of the small car segment.

Their closure really left Toyota with no good local parts base for their models so they left as well.

end rant.

My rant against Vegans will appear here at a later date.


----------



## dicko (15/2/14)

I like the car manufacturers rant Bribie. :lol:

No one has added that with the demise of the large car in Aus that the Holden and Ford dealers nationally didn't mind taking on other franchises of imported small and medium cars.
The dealers could see the writing on the wall years ago...pity the parent companies were operating with the blinkers on. h34r:


----------



## Camo6 (15/2/14)

One of only positive things I can see from the demise of the Australian automotive industry is the range of models being imported will increase significantly. Although we still won't have anywhere near the variety of optional extras and powertrains available in Europe or America. We are, after all, a penal colony on the far side of the earth.


----------



## browndog (15/2/14)

V8 Super cars is going to be interesting.


----------



## Cocko (15/2/14)

browndog said:


> V8 Super cars is going to be interesting.


That will be the first time then....


----------



## Camo6 (15/2/14)

^ This coming from a cricket lover. God, everytime I even mention the word cricket I fall zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/2/14)

browndog said:


> V8 Super cars is going to be interesting.


Hope so. Its not overly exciting. All the cars are basically the same. The just change the badge.


----------



## Not For Horses (15/2/14)

Can't wait for the vegan rant. Can't trust a man who won't eat cheese.


----------



## Cocko (15/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> ^ This coming from a cricket lover. God, everytime I even mention the word cricket I fall zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Do you play Chess mate? Thats like cricket.

Do you play Boring as ****? Thats like car racing.

I understand if you are an operation or Ka-plunk kinda guy but, really, car racing? I would rather poke my eyes with a magpie feather...


Just sayin - each to their own


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/2/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Can't wait for the vegan rant. Can't trust a man who won't eat cheese.


Or bacon


----------



## jlm (15/2/14)

Some c##t drew a dick on the carpenter's new radio before I had a chance to:



Didn't we have a thread for this already? No topic?


----------



## bradsbrew (15/2/14)

It's a makita radio, of course he's a dick!


----------



## bradsbrew (15/2/14)

Oh yeah- XD falcon - best ford ever. Although my first car I bought when I was 15 was a 1962 XK falcon, cool car if you like driving boats. And he LC-LJ torana - most reliable holdens ever. HR holden arguably one of the toughest australian cars ever.


----------



## timmi9191 (15/2/14)

Oh yeah the xd!! Dick Johnson knows how good they are!!


----------



## bradsbrew (15/2/14)

timmi9191 said:


> Oh yeah the xd!! Dick Johnson knows how good they are!!


anything else and Dick Johnson may not still be here.

The XD is the Chuck Norris of Aussie fords!


----------



## bradsbrew (15/2/14)

Why don't we get handles on our beer at the cricket?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/2/14)

Why don't we get beer at the cricket?


----------



## Cocko (15/2/14)

Ok,

Riddle me this;

When the **** do you go from 'Falling over' to 'Having a Fall' - WTF?

It seems it is about 70... so my mum tells me Grandma has 'Had a Fall' - Its like it becomes an event, really? I 'HAD' a wank the other day - Did I wank or have a wank?

Surely it is called falling over or fell over - why is 'Had a Fall' applied after someone is of a certain age? Oh, she has had a fall...

I tripped on a miss levelled garden tile the other day, did I trip, fall over or HAVE A FALL?


****.


----------



## Mardoo (15/2/14)

You really needed that.


----------



## Camo6 (15/2/14)

I think, at that age, it implies the fact that the victim survived. If you said "Grandma fell over" you have no indication if the poor old dear lived to watch another episode of Dancing with the Stars. But when you say "Grandma had a fall" you immediately think she also had a boiled egg for brekkie, had her meds, or had a win at bingo. No disrespect to Grandma BTW, hope she's doing well.


And you really should give her a call more often.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> I think, at that age, it implies the fact that the victim survived. If you said "Grandma fell over" you have no indication if the poor old dear lived to watch another episode of Dancing with the Stars. But when you say "Grandma had a fall" you immediately think she also had a boiled egg for brekkie, had her meds, or had a win at bingo. No disrespect to Grandma BTW, hope she's doing well.
> 
> 
> And you really should give her a call more often.


I disagree, if i was told that Granny fell over in the chook pen I would think exactly that, she fell over but all is fine. If i was told Granny had a fall, I would be worried.


----------



## Cocko (15/2/14)

It becomes an event with 'Had a Fall' - agreed BB.

When do you ever here - "Oh, my 5 yo had a fall"


----------



## Camo6 (15/2/14)

I'm just impressed Gran still keeps chooks at her age. Good on er.


----------



## Cocko (15/2/14)

Dont get me started on dudes who piss in to the water in the toilet....

Really? You need to be heard? Are you blind?

****.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/2/14)

I do that at night in the dark so I know im not pissing on my feet


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/2/14)

Whats with this not being able to delete your own posts.


----------



## Camo6 (15/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I do that at night in the dark so I know im not pissing on my feet


Me too. It's like police training. Aim for the biggest target and fire away. Though all too often I tempt fate and walk the rim.


----------



## barls (15/2/14)

Cocko said:


> That will be the first time then....


hasn't been interesting since they went to a two so called different horse race


----------



## Cocko (16/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I do that at night in the dark so I know im not pissing on my feet


That is a reason to do so.. but I am talking, next cubicle stuff... WTF? You a wanna be barrista... Then the guys who lean on the wall....

****.


----------



## Cocko (16/2/14)

barls said:


> hasn't been interesting since EVER.



FTFY.


----------



## barls (16/2/14)

Really it use to be interesting when they would take the car off the showroom floor rip the interior add a roll cage. And race it. Not this. I'll change manufacturers and just change three panels it's become


----------



## dicko (16/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I do that at night in the dark so I know im not pissing on my feet


Do you have a ping pong ball floating in there to amuse yourself, and something to aim at.


----------



## warra48 (16/2/14)

dicko said:


> Do you have a ping pong ball floating in there to amuse yourself, and something to aim at.


That's a trick for party time at your house. Almost no male can resist the temptation to go for the little floating ball, ergo most of the P will go into the bowl rather than the surrounds !


----------



## Mardoo (16/2/14)

glow in the dark floaty ball...nuff said


----------



## lukiferj (16/2/14)

dicko said:


> Do you have a ping pong ball floating in there to amuse yourself, and something to aim at.


 I don't... yet!


----------



## Bribie G (16/2/14)

Good morning, Insuranceline, you are speaking with Chantelle.

Hello, my name is Danny and a mate tells me I can get life insurance over the phone, is that right?

That's right Danny, all I need is your age and your smoking status

Oh, I'm 39 and I'm a non-smoker......

LYING TURDS

You are not Chantelle and he is not Danny, you are fecking actors and the real facts are:

The woman (Morag) is heroin addicted and on parole, but has conned her way into a gig with an acting agency
The man is actually called Alistair, is doing the gig as he can't do his planned porno due to sudden herpes breakout. He has no interest in life insurance as his boyfriend is a stockbroker who is going to leave his entire estate to him when he dies of AIDS (prognosis 2016) and Alistair has no interest in wasting good money on insurance to benefit his scumbag Exclusive Brethren family who disowned him and threw him into the street when he came out.

Word of warning - if you do take out life insurance and sadly pass away, a man called Brent is going to be delighted because he's been shagging your mrs on the quiet for the last five years and they are looking forward not only to your insurance payout but also the proceeds of the house. Wow brakes suddenly feel a bit spongy and you are only half way down the Tooowoomba range on a wet night. Might have to take the car back to that Brent's Brakes the wife recommended for the last service.


----------



## shaunous (16/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> One of only positive things I can see from the demise of the Australian automotive industry is* the range of models being imported will increase significantly.* Although we still won't have anywhere near the variety of optional extras and powertrains available in Europe or America. We are, after all, a penal colony on the far side of the earth.


This in no way is a good thing. Other than price competing, it makes hell in all other areas.


----------



## shaunous (16/2/14)

Bribie G said:


> Good morning, Insuranceline, you are speaking with Chantelle.
> 
> Hello, my name is Danny and a mate tells me I can get life insurance over the phone, is that right?
> 
> ...


Hi, my name's Brent h34r:


----------



## jyo (16/2/14)

Cocko said:


> Ok,
> 
> Riddle me this;
> 
> ...



Mate, I guess we can apply the same logic to other things as we age. For example, I did a poo this morning. When I'm 90, I may 'have ' a poo. Or 'some' poo. And at any particular given time.

I suppose the ownership and intent of the said task is taken away from you as you age.
I fell. I had a fall.

I just 'did' a wee.

I think I 'have' some wee.

You know it makes sense.

ps- and I hope your Nan's ok, mate.


----------



## goomboogo (16/2/14)

When a person is in their nineties, a poo is an Event.


----------



## tavas (16/2/14)

jyo said:


> Mate, I guess we can apply the same logic to other things as we age. For example, I did a poo this morning. When I'm 90, I may 'have ' a poo. Or 'some' poo. And at any particular given time.
> 
> I suppose the ownership and intent of the said task is taken away from you as you age.
> I fell. I had a fall.
> ...


Nah more like: in your 20's you snap a fat cable
In your 40's you drop the kids to the pool
In your 90's you change your nappy


----------



## warra48 (16/2/14)

goomboogo said:


> When a person is in their nineties, a poo is an Event.


It was for my dear mother-in-law, who we lost a couple of years ago in her late 80s.
She was so anxious about it, the nursing home staff had her keep a chart on the toot wall with her successes!


----------



## Camo6 (16/2/14)

shaunous said:


> This in no way is a good thing. Other than price competing, it makes hell in all other area's.



How so? I suppose it will make it harder for smaller workshops but with the increased development of OBD and licensed software in modern cars this is already creating challenges for everyone but dealerships or specialised shops. I guess parts distributors will also be placed under more demand and panel shops too will have to adjust accordingly but this is inevitable with automotive evolution.

My better half works for a large dealership conglomerate and the only makes that are doing well at the moment are the ones that are importing and releasing new models every year. People want variety and choice and if Ford and the like only provide a handful of models they're gonna suffer.

What shits me is that we'll miss out on some of the more performance orientated US models like the twin turbo ecoboost for example. I'm not a big fan of US built cars but I sure appreciate their love for grunt. Granted I may not choose to own one but I sure enjoy driving them! And with the demise of the Aussie built GT's and F6's it'll be a crying shame if we don't get a few thoroughbreds to replace them in the stable.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (16/2/14)

**** I hate watching telly. Who are the selectors? Where do these programs come from? Who pays for this tripe? I get in the shit because reading is apparently "boring".


----------



## Cocko (16/2/14)

Are you in some kind of brace set up where you have no other choice?


----------



## eungaibitter1 (16/2/14)

Sometimes


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/2/14)

I'm with eungaibitter1 much sooner read than watch t.v, trouble is it's an expensive pastime, guess I will have to make the effort and join a library


----------



## jyo (16/2/14)

eungaibitter1 said:


> **** I hate watching telly. Who are the selectors? Where do these programs come from? Who pays for this tripe? I get in the shit because reading is apparently "boring".


Danny Devito is your missus. You should go all Matilda on her arse and nuke that T.V.-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B5mU-Ve5t4


----------



## StalkingWilbur (16/2/14)

If it wasn't for sport I would never watch free to air tv. Even foxtel is borderline, but they have man vs food which makes up for many short comings.

It's not that there aren't awesome tv shows out there, it's just that there's so much shit on tv. Just download or stream everything you want to watch, it's much easier.


----------



## GuyQLD (17/2/14)

Bribie G said:


> Wow brakes suddenly feel a bit spongy and you are only half way down the Tooowoomba range on a wet night. Might have to take the car back to that Brent's Brakes the wife recommended for the last service.


Went down the toowoomba range today. Apparently no one knows how to use their gear stick anymore. Brents Brakes will be making a killing at the rate they're wearing them out.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/2/14)

Its OK if you read books on the webnetinter thing. Liberal have slowed it down to about 1/2 per minute. Perfect for those that rely on Austpost. Just means that they can privatise the postal speed to that of our new broadband speed.

Oh the sarcasm. Damn it. The font is in the mail.


----------



## spog (17/2/14)

goomboogo said:


> When a person is in their nineties, a poo is an Event.


Ha ha,reminds me of a radio interview I heard with Bryce Courtney , he was asked for advice on getting old his reply was,
Never waste an erection and never trust a fart.!
Damn near pissed my self laughing.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/2/14)

When I was young and visiting my grandfather in hospital he taught me to never to accept a walnut from someone who is bedridden.


----------



## dicko (17/2/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> When I was young and visiting my grandfather in hospital he taught me to never to accept a walnut from someone who is bedridden.


And don't eat the Malteasers from the bloke in the next bed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/2/14)

goomboogo said:


> When a person is in their nineties, a poo is an Event.


http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/how-people-experience-poophoria-princeton-doctor-dr-anish-sheth-explains/story-fneuz9ev-1226828495917



> Princeton gastroenterologist Dr Anish Sheth claims the key to feeling poo-phoria is the need to pass a large stool.
> It can be “like a religious experience or an orgasm”.
> While passing the large stool, it can stimulate nerves in the body more usually associated with having an orgasm.
> “The stool high is relatively safe, but can become an addiction for some,” he said.
> ...


----------



## mckenry (17/2/14)

My rant is that in this day and age of e communication, no-one (exaggeration) reads email properly. A bloke is trying to arrange a meeting tomorrow with me. I told him I was tied up with other meetings from 830-1200, so any time after that was fine. His reply was that he had to go to head office in the afternoon. I suggested we meet at 8am then. He replied that 8 am was no good and that the other guy involved would be in head office all day wednesday, so anytime after 830 tomorrow is fine.
READ YOUR EMAIL PROPERLY!!
At this rate, I'm going to have to ring him!


----------



## Dave70 (17/2/14)

Cocko said:


> Are you in some kind of brace set up where you have no other choice?


No, no, please, not again!
I already have ******* funeral cover!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> No, no, please, not again!
> I already have ******* funeral cover


But do you have an ab-master,nicer-dicer plus, bullet nutri juicer, transformer ladder, thin lizzy or a pet insurance......


----------



## sponge (17/2/14)

mckenry said:


> At this rate, I'm going to have to ring him!


Don't fold. Never call!


----------



## Truman42 (17/2/14)

mckenry said:


> My rant is that in this day and age of e communication, no-one (exaggeration) reads email properly. A bloke is trying to arrange a meeting tomorrow with me. I told him I was tied up with other meetings from 830-1200, so any time after that was fine. His reply was that he had to go to head office in the afternoon. I suggested we meet at 8am then. He replied that 8 am was no good and that the other guy involved would be in head office all day wednesday, so anytime after 830 tomorrow is fine.
> READ YOUR EMAIL PROPERLY!!
> At this rate, I'm going to have to ring him!


Or people who dont get your name right in email.......

Hi Jamie,

Can I please have a copy of the VMS Controller Software to put onto our service laptop please.

Regards,

Troy
-------------------

Hey Paul,

Ill email this to you later today when I am back in the office.

Kind Regards,

Jamie
----------

(So I reply with)

Ok John,

Thanks for that.

Regards,

Troy.

Then I get another email reply from someone else who calls me Tony.

Its bad enough when people get your name wrong in person, but when they have it in an email there is no excuse.


----------



## shaunous (17/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/how-people-experience-poophoria-princeton-doctor-dr-anish-sheth-explains/story-fneuz9ev-1226828495917


I see where his coming from... :blink:


----------



## .DJ. (17/2/14)

I hate when people use "his" instead of "he's"


----------



## shaunous (17/2/14)

Get used to it *JD*...


----------



## Not For Horses (17/2/14)

I love being told that I'm lazy because I'm GenY.

I worked as builders offsider for my dad in my summer holidays when I was 14-17 years old.
Worked on a dairy farm for about 5 years starting when I was 17.
While I was at uni I was working 30 hours a week and 60+ in the summer.
Bought a house when I was 21. Spent nights after work and weekends renovating it.
Working full time now which still involves the occasional 12-14 maybe 16 hour day.
Oh plus I don't go home to a cooked dinner every night because this is the 21st century and wives now work full time too including Saturdays and Sundays.
Working after hours renovating our second house which is going a bit slow because sometimes I work late into the evenings as I'm trying to establish my own business which even when up and running will still have be taken care of in the early mornings and late evenings and weekends after my real job finishes.

But you're right. I'm just F*%king lazy and want everything without having to work for it.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/2/14)

When I'm taking a shit I don't want a religious experience, sublime euphoria or orgasm's, I would much prefer the good old one thruster.


----------



## Airgead (17/2/14)

Not For Horses said:


> But you're right. I'm just F*%king lazy and want everything without having to work for it.


Not only that but Tasmanian as well so you can add welfare dependent to your list...


----------



## warra48 (17/2/14)

Airgead said:


> Not only that but Tasmanian as well so you can add welfare dependent to your list...


Please publish the survey to support your argument on this issue.


----------



## manticle (17/2/14)

eungaibitter1 said:


> **** I hate watching telly. Who are the selectors? Where do these programs come from? Who pays for this tripe? I get in the shit because reading is apparently "boring".


I have posted this before in response to similar ideas - very appropriate.

The safety for work aspect is debatable - don't clink the link if swear words are verboten at your work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mgn-fXZRiM


----------



## goomboogo (17/2/14)

Not For Horses said:


> I love being told that I'm lazy because I'm GenY.
> 
> I worked as builders offsider for my dad in my summer holidays when I was 14-17 years old.
> Worked on a dairy farm for about 5 years starting when I was 17.
> ...


Bludger.


----------



## jlm (17/2/14)

Not For Horses said:


> But you're right. I'm just F*%king lazy and want everything without having to work for it.


And you've probably walked on some old man's grass, requiring him to yell at you to get off his lawn. The internet equivalent will happen here shortly, once the elderly have woken up from their afternoon nap.


----------



## shaunous (17/2/14)

Not For Horses said:


> I love being told that I'm lazy because I'm GenY.
> 
> I worked as builders offsider for my dad in my summer holidays when I was 14-17 years old.
> Worked on a dairy farm for about 5 years starting when I was 17.
> ...


In my experience this is a city/country thing, the country born apprentices I supervised were hard workers, always wanted overtime and always asked what's next after they had finished their previous job, the city boys were the lazyiest Fuka I had ever dealt with, with exception to a couple, all they wanted to do was hide, finish their apprenticeship having learnt nothing then get a job in the mines doing fukall for heaps of money. The city kids were more theory smart though. Even though I was only in my mid 20's myself, it was obvious as Fuk to split the difference when supervising 20-40 apprentices in Brissie.


----------



## shaunous (17/2/14)

shaunous said:


> I see where his coming from... :blink:


Huh?


----------



## warra48 (17/2/14)

shaunous said:


> Huh?


I give up. You've beaten me at my spelling nazi game.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/2/14)

What's with all these morons who line up at Coles and Woolworths servo's waiting in line to save a few cents a litre on fuel, when they could go to an independant servo and save more?

Example: Last Thursday I filled up at one of the independants that I go to, the price of diesel was 160.9c / litre. Every Thursday they have 2c/litre discount for tradespeople. There were about 4 cars getting refueled.

About 1 kilometre further up the road there's a Coles servo, when I drove past you couldn't help but notice the queue.

Diesel was priced at 167.9c/ litre, I didn't compare unleaded prices, but all things being equal I assume there would be a similar price difference. Even with their "discount fuel vouchers" it's still dearer.

These mega retailers have brainwashed people into thinking they're getting a good deal.


----------



## shaunous (17/2/14)

That's not the case here in G-Funk, the Coles Servo is cheaper than the locally owned independents, but one of the locally owned who I personally know still has the servo men who fuel your car up so u don't have to get out. But yes, not sure on the woollies one, but the Coles/She'll servo is diff cheaper. 

I go to the locally owned 75% of the time! and it's not cause I'm to lazy to get outa the car


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/2/14)

I'm trying to get to the point where I don't buy *anything* from the 2 majors and their subsidiarys.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/2/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I'm trying to get to the point where I don't buy *anything* from the 2 majors and their subsidiarys.


 it isn't easy


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/2/14)

Even if they are cheaper I value my time more greatly than saving 4c a litre on 60L of fuel. 

15minutes of my time > $2.40

And that doesn't even take into consideration the blinding rage that starts to build when behind fuckwits that stuff around in long lines.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/2/14)

It's not easy, but I already no longer buy my groceries from either of them, I try to go to a local hardware/timber supplier instead of automatically going to their hardware outlets. Rarely go to their liquor outlets and very rarely buy fuel off them.

I'm getting there.


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

Tis hard, I would, but its harder convincing the missus to, we have a couple of locally owned groceries joints, but its not worth the argument with her to stop at them half the time. We do try grow our veges and we cut our own meat, so thats something. Its the $8 delivery Coles offers, which for us being 15km outa town, is pretty good.

Also the local hardware joint is expensive as all fuk, even Bunnings opening a coupla years ago and loosing customers didnt seem to give them the hint to maybe drop their profit margin.

I get the idea of it all and like to support the locally owned mobs, but sometimes being the only one in the house working and that being on a council wage, its hard.


----------



## lukiferj (18/2/14)

A smaller stores profit margins are probably not as high as you think. They don't have the buying power of a larger store.

It certainly is hard though. I try and avoid coles/woolies most of the time but our local iga has run 2 butchers and a fruit store out of business in the last couple of years by undercutting them. Certainly the lesser evil but by how much...


----------



## spog (18/2/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> What's with all these morons who line up at Coles and Woolworths servo's waiting in line to save a few cents a litre on fuel, when they could go to an independant servo and save more?
> 
> Example: Last Thursday I filled up at one of the independants that I go to, the price of diesel was 160.9c / litre. Every Thursday they have 2c/litre discount for tradespeople. There were about 4 cars getting refueled.
> 
> ...


It amazes me that people will go out of their way, ie drive to the next suburb for so called cheap fuel without thinking about the cost in fuel to do so,then claim they saved $ 2.00 on their fuel !


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/2/14)

IGA's are hit & miss with how 'independent' they are. Some stores are owned/operated by a local who is in the store themselves 7days a week working their butts off, while others such as "Ritchie's" own & run something like 70 stores across the country..


----------



## Truman42 (18/2/14)

At least the IGA bottle shops sell a decent range of craft beers, and often local offerings such as IGA in Towerhill Frankston South sell both Redhill and MPB.


----------



## spog (18/2/14)

Bunnings opened here just before Christmas ,they are rumoured to be willing to run at a loss with the building supplies for a couple of years to get the business ?.
We have 2 building supply yards both locally owned.
As well as 2 privately owned and operated hardware shops.both franchise's
One is Mitre 10.
The other is Home hardware,which I believe is related to Bunnings in a corporate way.
I will buy from Bunnings if what I desperately need can't be found at either of the locally owned hardware shops but I want my money to stay local.
I wonder which business will go under first,too many " same " shops in a small city of under 15000 people.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/14)

Bunnings. A shop full of everything you dont need and nothing you want.


----------



## lukiferj (18/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> IGA's are hit & miss with how 'independent' they are. Some stores are owned/operated by a local who is in the store themselves 7days a week working their butts off, while others such as "Ritchie's" own & run something like 70 stores across the country..


 Yeah I think our local is a ritchies one.



Truman said:


> At least the IGA bottle shops sell a decent range of craft beers, and often local offerings such as IGA in Towerhill Frankston South sell both Redhill and MPB.


 Not in Qld


----------



## Airgead (18/2/14)

warra48 said:


> Please publish the survey to support your argument on this issue.


I left out inbred as well.


----------



## tavas (18/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Bunnings. A shop full of everything you dont need and nothing you want.


Masters. Same as Bunnings but with cheaper, lower quality crap.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Bunnings. A shop full of everything you dont need and nothing you want.


So untrue.

They've got just about everything, so when you do need something, they'll probably have exactly what you want.

Makes it hard for the small hardware store and it makes it hard to support the smaller ones, when they probably won't have exactly what you want.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/14)

Same shed....different colour


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> So untrue.
> 
> They've got just about everything, so when you do need something, they'll probably have exactly what you want.
> 
> Makes it hard for the small hardware store and it makes it hard to support the smaller ones, when they probably won't have exactly what you want.


No...you think they have what you need. Not what you actually need.


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

I need a poo, any help???


----------



## .DJ. (18/2/14)

do you need TO poo or do you need A poo...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/14)

When you poo'd you will have had a poo


----------



## warra48 (18/2/14)

We don't have many fuel outlets in Port Mac, so we're mostly stuck with the Coles/Woollies Shell/Caltex lot.

The saving on a 50 litre fill at 4c a litre is only $2, and pitiful when you realise that you could save that much and more quite easily on your groceries by shopping at IGA or SuperIGA etc.

The thing that amazes me in my town is the huge number of idiots who are convinced you need to pull up to a browser on the same side as the fuel cap on their car. I've rocked up behind a queue of 7 or 8 cars waiting to get into the same browser, with the lane next to them totally empty. Do these dikkbrains not realise that the fuel hose will reach around their shitty little Daewoos, Kias or other crap oldies cars? I roll into the empty lane next to them, and I'm filled and paid up before they even move 2 or 3 spots up in their queue.


----------



## Camo6 (18/2/14)

warra48 said:


> The saving on a 50 litre fill at 4c a litre is only $2, and pitiful when you realise that you could save that much and more quite easily on your groceries by shopping at IGA or SuperIGA etc.


FTFY.

(I'm a spelling Nazi too  )


----------



## warra48 (18/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> FTFY.
> 
> (I'm a spelling Nazi too  )


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/2/14)

We're lucky here in Caloundra, we have 4 or 5 independants, so with their price pressure we regularly have the cheapest fuel in Qld. Unfortunately other areas don't have the same pressure.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/14)

Would you like to buy a $5 chocolate and receive another 4c off your 20ltr purchase. Its a good deal.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/2/14)

Forgot to mention in one of my earlier posts, not only was the fuel cheaper, but I received a free garlic ball. Beat that you greedy effing wannabe duopolists!


----------



## jyo (18/2/14)

warra48 said:


> The thing that amazes me in my town is the huge number of idiots who are convinced you need to pull up to a browser on the same side as the fuel cap on their car. I've rocked up behind a queue of 7 or 8 cars waiting to get into the same browser, with the lane next to them totally empty. Do these dikkbrains not realise that the fuel hose will reach around their shitty little Daewoos, Kias or other crap oldies cars? I roll into the empty lane next to them, and I'm filled and paid up before they even move 2 or 3 spots up in their queue.


Yes, I laugh to myself when I see this!


----------



## daveHQ (18/2/14)

warra48 said:


> The thing that amazes me in my town is the huge number of idiots who are convinced you need to pull up to a browser on the same side as the fuel cap on their car. I've rocked up behind a queue of 7 or 8 cars waiting to get into the same browser, with the lane next to them totally empty. Do these dikkbrains not realise that the fuel hose will reach around their shitty little Daewoos, Kias or other crap oldies cars? I roll into the empty lane next to them, and I'm filled and paid up before they even move 2 or 3 spots up in their queue.


I drive a HQ, my petrol filler is in the middle behind the petrol cap :-D


----------



## pk.sax (18/2/14)

Kinda sorta have to be on the correct side at the caltex. With my 4wd and their bowser nozzles I have to put the nozzle in upside down for it to not cut out constantly. Makes for a bit of yoga unless I park real close on the wrong side.

Went to the post office to get some tape and bubble wrap. The woman behind the counter came out to show me the self serve. Damn. Your job, you are destroying it, why should I care! I was happy to queue.


----------



## Judanero (18/2/14)

You know what really grinds my gears? People in the right hand lane going the speed limit or lower on highways.

Whilst not condoning speeding, if people choose to- whilst driving to the conditions and completely focused on the road, then let them pass damn you. Don't sit there afraid of change, unwilling to move over because 500m down the way you MIGHT overtake someone. You're not overtaking? Stay in the left lane til you're ready.


Rant over


----------



## pk.sax (18/2/14)

Double posters are just tossers.

I should really be packing. Oh how do I get some inspiration for that!


----------



## manticle (18/2/14)

Judanero said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? People in the right hand lane going the speed limit or lower on highways.
> 
> Whilst not condoning speeding, if people choose to- whilst driving to the conditions and completely focused on the road, then let them pass damn you. Don't sit there afraid of change, unwilling to move over because 500m down the way you MIGHT overtake someone. You're not overtaking? Stay in the left lane til you're ready.
> 
> ...


Of course the other end of the spectrum is possible.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzgmAgzpldU


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

warra48 said:


> Welcome to the club.


The Poo Club...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/2/14)

Judanero said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? People in the right hand lane going the speed limit or lower on highways.
> 
> Whilst not condoning speeding, if people choose to- whilst driving to the conditions and completely focused on the road, then let them pass damn you. Don't sit there afraid of change, unwilling to move over because 500m down the way you MIGHT overtake someone. You're not overtaking? Stay in the left lane til you're ready.
> 
> ...


It's endemic on my daily commute. There are even big yellow signs up which say KEEP LEFT UNLESS OVERTAKING. 2 DEMERIT POINTS + FINE. And people just dawdle past them at 90something.


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

Judanero said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? People in the right hand lane going the speed limit or lower on highways.
> 
> Whilst not condoning speeding, if people choose to- whilst driving to the conditions and completely focused on the road, then let them pass damn you. Don't sit there afraid of change, unwilling to move over because 500m down the way you MIGHT overtake someone. You're not overtaking? Stay in the left lane til you're ready.
> 
> ...


That is what heavy tailgating with the horn applied is for, in daytime. Nighttime my HID spotlights give them sunburn... I also hate dimwits who do this, driving between goldy and brissie for many years daily, you quickly stereotype, this one comes in hard with stupid frontbums...


----------



## spog (18/2/14)

What annoys me ?
Double bloody posts.!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/2/14)

I hate people who cause car accidents because they've let themselves become irritated and irrational due to other peoples driving habits, they then cause traffic jams for hours, how inconsiderate...........


----------



## Camo6 (18/2/14)

shaunous said:


> The Poo Club...



Impeccable spelling. 9.5 9.4 9.5 9.6



I love getting stuck behind some bugger doing 90kph on a single lane highway only to boot it to 120kph when the overtaking lane opens. Do they use faster bitumen in these sections?


----------



## manticle (18/2/14)

shaunous said:


> That is what heavy tailgating with the horn applied is for, in daytime. Nighttime my HID spotlights give them sunburn... I also hate dimwits who do this, driving between goldy and brissie for many years daily, you quickly stereotype, this one comes in hard with stupid frontbums...


Does intimidating women by driving up their arse and flashing bright lights through their window make you hard?


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

manticle said:


> Does intimidating women by driving up their arse and flashing bright lights through their window make you hard?


Depends how they look once they get the hint to get the fuk outa the way and I pass i suppose.

Whadda you do, sit behind them and complain about how they should move out of the way. If i did that theory on my cattle dogs they'd never learn anything. same same...


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> Impeccable spelling. 9.5 9.4 9.5 9.6
> 
> 
> 
> I love getting stuck behind some bugger doing 90kph on a single lane highway only to boot it to 120kph when the overtaking lane opens. Do they use faster bitumen in these sections?


That is also annoying, more so when your in an older slower car on a range and you car hates hills where they seem to put all the over taking lanes on ranges.


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

I dont miss city driving one bit.

What about the drivers who sit on 80-90km/h in the car pool lane :huh:

Then there is the other side of the spectrum, the road bikers wearing a shirt and shorts hooting pas tthat fast the sound scares the fuk outa u in the car and in seconds they are a little dot, all the while they are not even in a lane, up the middle of the road or following the white line.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/2/14)

They've turned the carpool lanes up here back into 'regular' lanes now, so everyone can get to the congestion a bit quicker.


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> They've turned the carpool lanes up here back into 'regular' lanes now, so everyone can get to the congestion a bit quicker.


Really? Fair enough.

I blame most of the congestion to lane swappers, apparently if you switch from lane to lane to lane you get there faster, this is incorrect, all this does is piss people off you are trying to merge in front of, then you end up doing the same thing to them a kilometer up the road.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/2/14)

shaunous said:


> Depends how they look once they get the hint to get the fuk outa the way and I pass i suppose.
> 
> Whadda you do, sit behind them and complain about how they should move out of the way. If i did that theory on my cattle dogs they'd never learn anything. same same...


Do you wear one of those hip hop caps, with the peak facing the wrong way?


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

I think your confusing me with someone who drives a lowered Honda Accord with a milo tin as an exhaust tip. No i drive 4x4's, the spotlight sunburn through the back your window wouldnt happen without a 4x4.

I suppose its safer to drive really slow in the overtaking lane talking to your ladyfriend about menopause then to give them the hint to fuk up and fuk off :blink:


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/2/14)

shaunous said:


> I dont miss city driving one bit.
> 
> What about the drivers who sit on 80-90km/h in the car pool lane :huh:
> 
> Then there is the other side of the spectrum, the road bikers wearing a shirt and shorts hooting pas tthat fast the sound scares the fuk outa u in the car and in seconds they are a little dot, all the while they are not even in a lane, up the middle of the road or following the white line.


There's a brutal photo doing the rounds that's apparently of a bikers foot who came into mischief only wearing sneakers. I've done an emergency medical first responder course and that's as gorey as anything they showed us.


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

I'd share a couple of me after being hit and run over by some drunk fuk last year, but the whimps would report me...

I can only imagine what that foot looks like :icon_vomit:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> Impeccable spelling. 9.5 9.4 9.5 9.6


Thats better scores than MKR or The Block


----------



## Bribie G (18/2/14)

Yahoo have finally discontinued their annoying avatar creation widget. How can any person with any degree of self respect choose to represent themselves with something like these:







Silly silly little pricks. Now all we need to do is to get Armstrong on side here h34r:


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

i havnt used Yahoo since the late 90's, i didnt even think it existed.

Is myspace back then?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/14)

Come over to myspace and twitter on my facebook


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

I dont do facebook it blows, myspace if your into that thing was better.

I only tweet away these days. Why listen to women complaining about men, guys telling everyone how they love there girlfriend and fukwits taking photo's of their dinner, when you can follow horse racing, shooting, musicians and pornstars on twitter and also get your laughs by taking the piss outa greenies :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/14)

And then there's AHB


----------



## pk.sax (18/2/14)

One kinda driver I despise is the ones that you overtake in the inside lane at legal speed because they are doing 5-10 under and then they then feel the need to play catchup and block you off from merging back in. Or the ones that drive in the inside lane below speed not passing the slow fuckwit in front of me so I can then merge into the inside lane and follow them over.

One driver really got my goat by slowly inching on my ass while the one in the outside lane was doing similar keeping me from merging to the outside lane. If you wanna overtake ******* do it and get it over with. You know the speed limit too and know I had to overtake you because your speedo is prolly fucked. I like being able to set the cruise control on the highway and chill out.

And yes, automatic drivers. Grrrr.


----------



## pk.sax (18/2/14)

Hey, there was wpmo


----------



## pk.sax (18/2/14)

So far one box.


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

I wish i had cruise control.


----------



## pk.sax (18/2/14)

Mine's been dodgy last couple of trips. Found the oil has gone black and maybe the 'mate' who changed my tyres for me buggered a sensor or whatever. Really hope they fix it at the service. 2 days of driving with a trailer behind without will be painful.

Do people that drive their cars, especially diesels, long distances regularly keep to the logbook schedule? I've found I'd be servicing it every 1.5-2 months if I did.


----------



## Camo6 (18/2/14)

practicalfool said:


> Mine's been dodgy last couple of trips. Found the oil has gone black and maybe the 'mate' who changed my tyres for me buggered a sensor or whatever. Really hope they fix it at the service. 2 days of driving with a trailer behind without will be painful.
> 
> Do people that drive their cars, especially diesels, long distances regularly keep to the logbook schedule? I've found I'd be servicing it every 1.5-2 months if I did.


Can you elaborate on this? What are you driving and what's been dodgy?

And if you're doing high KM's in a diesel I'd recommend atleast dropping the oil every 10-15,000kms.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/2/14)

There are a lot of fuckheads on the road but I have been trying to keep my cool. It doesn't help the situation when I get angry, in fact, it makes it more dangerous. Crank some tunes, chill out and enjoy life.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/14)

I wouldnt go over 10k for Diesel. If driven hard and towing then 5k. Oil is cheaper than a rebuilt motor. And dont worry if the oil is black, its supposed to go black

When I was driving 4.2L Troopies the oil was done every 5k. Those things would do 500k if you looked after them. I managed to put 320k on one. Got flogged without pity, then flogged some more. Never missed a beat engine wise


----------



## pk.sax (18/2/14)

Hmnnn. Well, s'pose I should do a bit more hey. I do check the obvious and easy few like the air filter and oil levels.

Re cruise control, it drops out. After a few minutes or half hour or whatever. Random. Sometimes over a bump in the highway even. That's why I am suspecting the tyre change tbh. The computer is also yelling at me 'oil change required' so... If I had the space to do it I'd service it myself to a degree between every calendar event. They are a bit expensive at some 400 odd bucks per dealer service! Be out of warranty in less than a month so that's the last dealer service I plan on doing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/2/14)

What sort of vehicle..??.

Doubt tyres would have anything to do with cruise control


----------



## jyo (19/2/14)

I really hate swearing. And hypocrites. I ******* hate them.


----------



## pk.sax (19/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> What sort of vehicle..??.
> Doubt tyres would have anything to do with cruise control


I bought a jeep. It's an old joke. That's why I'm also suspecting the oil change error. Next thing I'd be wanting an obd code reader!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/2/14)




----------



## pk.sax (19/2/14)

Pity, they don't sell em like that anymore.


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

I service my diesel engine every 5k. and stick to the logbook with the rest of the vehicle.

Never worked on a jeep, but i know they do seem to love there sensors everywhere, cant help you out on that one P-Fool. If your paying someoen else to service your car, well yeh I can understand why you dont wanna do it so often. If you have the mechincal knowledge to homebrew you should be able to do a basic service on a jeep.


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

jyo said:


> I really hate swearing. And hypocrites. I ******* hate them.


Midnight Blues JYO???


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/14)

How old is the car? Recent model jeeps are buckets of shit


----------



## Camo6 (19/2/14)

If your cruise drops out, especially over bumps, I'd be having a look at your brake light switch or a fault in your trailer brake wiring or even globes. Does pressing 'resume' reinstate it or do you have to press the 'on' button again?
Agree the Toyo 4.2l is indestructable and best engine they ever made.
Most modern diesels are serviced every 15000kms now and while not ideal its a selling point I guess. But you don't see them doing 500,000 on original engines thats for sure.
Biggest killer on common rails is water in fuel. Kills the pump and injectors quickly and costs a small fortune to replace.


----------



## spog (19/2/14)

I hate it when I double post about hating double post's only to discover the next morning that one of my double post's has been deleted.
My day is ruined.....coffee give me coffee......NOW...


----------



## Truman42 (19/2/14)

I hate when you approach an intersection that has an extra slip lane at the lights, so 3 lanes. Some idiot decides to take pole position in the slip lane so hes not behind 6 cars in the middle or right lane but when the lights turn green he drives that slow that all the cars in the other lanes pass him anyway before the lane ends and he has to merge back in.

Or when there is a truck in every lane.

Also dickheads on eastlink doing 90 in the right lane running beside another car in the middle lane also doing 90 and there is a line of cars a mile long all trying to get past.

Okay one more....

Dickheads who merge onto a freeway along the entrance ramp at 60 kmph. You can see the traffic is doing 100 its an effing freeway FFS. Even worse is the idiot who gets to the end and stops waiting for a gap so he can get in.


----------



## Truman42 (19/2/14)

warra48 said:


> The thing that amazes me in my town is the huge number of idiots who are convinced you need to pull up to a browser on the same side as the fuel cap on their car. I've rocked up behind a queue of 7 or 8 cars waiting to get into the same browser, with the lane next to them totally empty. Do these dikkbrains not realise that the fuel hose will reach around their shitty little Daewoos, Kias or other crap oldies cars? I roll into the empty lane next to them, and I'm filled and paid up before they even move 2 or 3 spots up in their queue.


I did this at a Caltex servo and the attendant refused to turn the pump on saying it was dangerous and I had to park with my fuel filler on the same side. My car runs on diesel FFS not that it would be dangerous if it were unleaded anyway, the hose reaches.

At another Caltex servo they wouldnt let me use the fast flow diesel pump because my car isnt a truck and its for trucks only. (I have a Ford Ranger dual cab) Even though Ive filled up there plenty of times before with the fast flow.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/2/14)

Here's a guy who hates jay walkers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9jMmTiNnZE


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> But you don't see them doing 500,000 on original engines thats for sure.
> Biggest killer on common rails is water in fuel. Kills the pump and injectors quickly and costs a small fortune to replace.


Still gets me why they dont have water traps from the factory.

15,000k is pushing the limit for any motor. Even v6 Commodoores will do 400k if done every 10,000. I bought my old work VY and it had 320k on it and ran like a dream and I put 250 hard kays on it with work. People bag aussie cars but thats cause they have there heads up their own arse.


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Still gets me why they dont have water traps from the factory.
> 
> 15,000k is pushing the limit for any motor. Even v6 Commodoores will do 400k if done every 10,000. I bought my old work VY and it had 320k on it and ran like a dream and I put 250 hard kays on it with work. People bag aussie cars but thats cause they have there heads up their own arse.


True Dat...


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> If your cruise drops out, especially over bumps, I'd be having a look at your brake light switch or a fault in your trailer brake wiring or even globes. Does pressing 'resume' reinstate it or do you have to press the 'on' button again?
> *Agree the Toyo 4.2l is indestructable and best engine they ever made.*
> Most modern diesels are serviced every 15000kms now and while not ideal its a selling point I guess. But you don't see them doing 500,000 on original engines thats for sure.
> Biggest killer on common rails is water in fuel. Kills the pump and injectors quickly and costs a small fortune to replace.


Sorry you must have made a typo, you meant to say the Nissan Patrol 4.2t is the best engine ever made.... And why the fuk they stopped it has everyone in the world bamboozled.... (Ok maybe for emmisions and fuel econ)

Modern engines are designed to beat an emission level, so they make tiny cheap engines, up the fuel pressure to something that'd cut a hole through titanium and call it the same horse power and torque as an engine twice its size, then recommend you service it every 10-15k with flash synthetic oil that is $70+ dollars for 5 litres, in comparson to good oil that is $70 for 10-20Litres.

If any of you out there have a new diesel engine, put a good quality water seperator in before the standard fuel filter. U will thank me later...


----------



## lukiferj (19/2/14)

I hate cars


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

I hate push bikes, but we should all get along B)


----------



## Airgead (19/2/14)

Know what I really hate? Knob ends who tailgate and flash their lights when I'm cruising at 110 and have pulled out to overtake a slower car. F you. I'm not flooring it to get past so you can get to your destination 30 seconds earlier. Learn some basic maths. If the limit is 110 and the journey is 1 hour, if you do 120 you save a whole 6 minutes (actually 5.4 minutes). Imaging that! A whole 5.4 minutes saved!. And if you do 140 its a whole 13.2 minutes saved! Amazing. What will I do with all that saved time?

You clearly must be a very important person with somewhere very important to go because your 5.4 minutes is obviously more important than the safety of every other road user

And these will be the same knob ends who get all uppity when for reasons like fog or driving rain, I choose, nay dare, to drive at below the posted speed limit as a personal insult to you and your oh so important schedule. Clearly the posted limit isn't a maximum but a minimum which we must never drop below.

Furthermore, these dribbling fools will then insist that "I am driving to my ability". No. You aren't. Did you know that 80% of drivers rate themselves as significantly above average? Think about that for a while. Worse, the more incompetent you are, the more likely you are to rate yourself highly. The incompetent are incapable of recognizing their own shortcomings. Actual good drivers tend to have a more realistic picture of their abilities. Even those people regularly involved in serious road incidents involving staggering levels of incompetence behind the wheel will still rate themselves as a well above average driver.

To you I say - grow up idiot.

At least I get the satisfaction of seeing you have to explain yourself to the nice man in the highway patrol car every so often as I cruise by.

Whew. that feels better.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Camo6 (19/2/14)

+1 For after market water separator. And keep all fuel receipts incase you get a tankful of water. Ooh and never fill up while a tankers unloading, stirs up the water.
And did you mention the nissan 3.0l Shaunous? Didnt think so


----------



## sponge (19/2/14)

I always enjoy making the 'phone hang up' signal with my hand (with the pinky being the mic and thumb being the speaker, lowered away from my ear and mouth) if I ever see people on their phones whilst driving.

Needless to say, this pisses people off a lot more than I ever imagined.

Gotta love that sweet taste of swearing and raised fingers on a frosty Monday morning.


----------



## jyo (19/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> 15,000k is pushing the limit for any motor. Even v6 Commodoores will do 400k if done every 10,000. I bought my old work VY and it had 320k on it and ran like a dream and I put 250 hard kays on it with work. People bag aussie cars but thats cause they have there heads up their own arse.


I miss my old VP commodore. Most reliable car. I always serviced it myself every 10,000. When the odometer stopped working it was sitting on 386,000. I drove it for another 8 years. I would've got that old girl up to half a million easy I reckon. It went around Australia twice and survived me as a 22 year old moron.

When I sold her she was still running ok, but blowing a bit of smoke and had lost heaps of power. If I could get another one in mint condition I would be all over it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/14)

Airgead said:


> Know what I really hate? Knob ends who tailgate and flash their lights when I'm cruising at 110 and have pulled out to overtake a slower car.


When was the last time you checked your odometer? Mine is out by about 6%..

http://www.racq.com.au/motoring/cars/car_advice/car_fact_sheets/speedo_accuracy


----------



## Airgead (19/2/14)

Checked mine against 2 different GPS systems. Out by maybe 2%. Quality German engineering...

But furthermore. I really don't care anyway. 

The max allowable error is only 10% and it has to be on the low side. Someone is going to tailgate me for 10%? Really? Because I might be doing 100 instead of 110? And your 6% - at 110 that might mean a difference of 6.6 (on the low side). OMG! I might only be doing 103.4! I'm losing 3.6 whole minutes every hour! Panic! Floor it!

Really?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/14)

hehe no, I was just playing devil's advocate. I don't tailgate or flash my lights (I commute in a Honda Jazz, it wouldn't get the desired effect.. haha) I just drive so my speedo reads 116-117 in 110 zones...


----------



## pk.sax (19/2/14)

shaunous said:


> I service my diesel engine every 5k. and stick to the logbook with the rest of the vehicle.
> 
> Never worked on a jeep, but i know they do seem to love there sensors everywhere, cant help you out on that one P-Fool. If your paying someoen else to service your car, well yeh I can understand why you dont wanna do it so often. If you have the mechincal knowledge to homebrew you should be able to do a basic service on a jeep.


Yeah, I like figuring the thing out, at least the non-electronic bits. Getting to terms with wires too. Have been lacking a garage for years though, be nice to have one again and figure out how to service some of the stuff, at least the jeep is made fairly easy to pull apart.



Camo6 said:


> If your cruise drops out, especially over bumps, I'd be having a look at your brake light switch or a fault in your trailer brake wiring or even globes. Does pressing 'resume' reinstate it or do you have to press the 'on' button again?
> Agree the Toyo 4.2l is indestructable and best engine they ever made.
> Most modern diesels are serviced every 15000kms now and while not ideal its a selling point I guess. But you don't see them doing 500,000 on original engines thats for sure.
> Biggest killer on common rails is water in fuel. Kills the pump and injectors quickly and costs a small fortune to replace.


Crap, I did the trailer socket wiring recently  all circuits tested fine. I basically bought an American hitch off amazon which came with American wiring loom, then I followed d-tec's wiring loom instructions to modify the loom to Australian wiring by also splicing the other side's signal in and another couple if small things. I'm confident I made good electrical connections. However I did choose the left turn/indicator to use the factory plug on rather than the right because of the space available on that side. ****. I'm gonna hate having to redo all that. Well, pita anyway. The cruise trips both while and while not towing a trailer.

Water traps hey. I'd have to look into it. Got a bad batch of fuel a couple of years ago from shell and it gave me no end of grief. Fuckin sensors in these things like to go off a LOT. Caltex and BP for diesel for me from here thanks.


----------



## pk.sax (19/2/14)

I suppose I could test that by turning off the esp and see if cruise holds then!? Will try today.


----------



## pk.sax (19/2/14)

Airgead said:


> Checked mine against 2 different GPS systems. Out by maybe 2%. Quality German engineering...
> 
> But furthermore. I really don't care anyway.
> 
> ...


Quite friggin annoying when you keep having to drop cruise control again and again and again behind people... Yea, I'm spoilt.


----------



## Airgead (19/2/14)

practicalfool said:


> Quite friggin annoying when you keep having to drop cruise control again and again and again behind people... Yea, I'm spoilt.


Yeah... seriously.. FWP thread is over there - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/64618-first-world-problems-thread/


----------



## Camo6 (19/2/14)

If you can selftest it good chance there'll be a dtc to point you in the right direction. If it happens without a trailer your wiring should be ok. If you've got esp it must be relatively recent model yeah? The cruise will likely be electronically actuated through ECM so it should prompt a dtc if it faults. Tyre change shouldnt affect the cruise though if you put different sized tyres on and didnt change the vehicle parameters this can throw your speedo out. Not familiar with Jeeps but just throwing some ideas out there.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/2/14)

Ahh..the old Toyota v Nissan. Interesting. Toyota generally regarded as a better motor with 4.2 but Nissan had a better driveline. Toyato boxes are notorious for stripping the output shaft splines.

The Nussan 4.2 was good......but the 3.0.... Well you wouldnt even use it as a boat anchor.

Any....so I know a bloke with a series I Landrover....


----------



## pk.sax (19/2/14)

Will do, didn't upgrade the tyres, didn't have the cash for new wheels and tyres so just got the same with a bit more tread left on em...

It's a 2011 model, just after they changed the bigger steering out for the smaller one and a bunch other plastics inside. Some under the hood changes too. To tell the truth this thing was a royal pita when I first bought it but I've managed to loosen every nut and bolt that could be worked loose off road and claimed warranty on a heap of stuff. It's only the electrical type things that bother me nowadays.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/14)

see if there is anything here that could be helpful: http://www.jeepproblems.com/

Related: one of SWMBO's clients has been battling jeep for a couple of years, it had electrical problems as soon as it left the showroom, it even lost power while on the highway a couple of times.


----------



## pcmfisher (19/2/14)

I really hate it when two cars have a bingle and have a combined damage bill of $12, but stick on the hazard lights to discuss the incident and examine the damage while the traffic is banked up for 3kms.

Move off the road morons.


----------



## Truman42 (19/2/14)

pcmfisher said:


> I really hate it when two cars have a bingle and have a combined damage bill of $12, but stick on the hazard lights to discuss the incident and examine the damage while the traffic is banked up for 3kms.
> 
> Move off the road morons.


Or here in Melbourne if there is an accident outbound on the freeway everyone inbound will slow down for a gawk which brings the traffic to a standstill for miles and miles. As soon as you pass the accident your back up to 100 kph.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/2/14)

Is there some sort of legislation that requires truck drivers to be fat c*n*s, and have goatee beards?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/14)

I reckon driving for 18hrs a day & only eating from servo hotboxes would do it 

doesn't quite explain the beard though.. hmm.. no good shaving mirrors at servos?


----------



## pk.sax (19/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> see if there is anything here that could be helpful: http://www.jeepproblems.com/Related: one of SWMBO's clients has been battling jeep for a couple of years, it had electrical problems as soon as it left the showroom, it even lost power while on the highway a couple of times.


That's a great site! Thanks.

Googled it, people on the Internet reckon I should honk the horn! lol


----------



## Camo6 (19/2/14)

Sounds like they might have dodgey clock springs then. That'll do it.
(Mods please feel free to remove sensitive material from my post)


----------



## tavas (19/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I reckon driving for 18hrs a day & only eating from servo hotboxes would do it
> 
> doesn't quite explain the beard though.. hmm.. no good shaving mirrors at servos?


Haven't been in a servo bathroom then...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/14)

are they the ones with a 2" hole in the cubicle wall?


----------



## zappa (19/2/14)

shaunous said:


> That is what heavy tailgating with the horn applied is for, in daytime. Nighttime my HID spotlights give them sunburn... I also hate dimwits who do this, driving between goldy and brissie for many years daily, you quickly stereotype, this one comes in hard with stupid frontbums...


I can be a little aggressive too if the driver in far right lane is just there because he enjoys driving in the right lane, sitting at the same speed as the guy to his left and "wont bloody move for anyone". BUT... If I'm doing 103 in the right lane because the other lanes are sitting on or below 100 and someone tailgates me like this because they don't have the patience to wait a minute or two until I've got an opportunity to merge back into the left lane, I simply take my foot off the accelerator. Because the left lane is generally so congested, I'm sometimes down to 40k or less before the tailgater has a chance to get around me. Makes my drive far more enjoyable because I know the guy behind is probably so enraged that their intimidation has no effect on me! If it's dark, I just flip my rear view mirror up and carry on.


----------



## tavas (19/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> are they the ones with a 2" hole in the cubicle wall?


So you have then h34r:


----------



## GuyQLD (19/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Still gets me why they dont have water traps from the factory.
> .


My new Dmax does.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/2/14)

Yeah, if I'm sitting on the speed limit or a little above in the right hand lane and I'm moving faster than the traffic in the left lanes and you're tailgating me... You're gonna have a bad time. 

People doing even 10km/h under speed limit in the right hand lane in normal driving conditions can **** right off though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/14)

zappa said:


> I can be a little aggressive too if the driver in far right lane is just there because he enjoys driving in the right lane, sitting at the same speed as the guy to his left and "wont bloody move for anyone". BUT... If I'm doing 103 in the right lane because the other lanes are sitting on or below 100 and someone tailgates me like this because they don't have the patience to wait a minute or two until I've got an opportunity to merge back into the left lane, I simply take my foot off the accelerator. Because the left lane is generally so congested, I'm sometimes down to 40k or less before the tailgater has a chance to get around me. Makes my drive far more enjoyable because I know the guy behind is probably so enraged that their intimidation has no effect on me! If it's dark, I just flip my rear view mirror up and carry on.


going 40km/h on a 100km/h highway is a good way to cause an accident.



tavas said:


> So you have then h34r:


sorry for not introducing myself!


----------



## sponge (19/2/14)

Tongue tied?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/2/14)

Haha. I had to edit that post three times. I've just come off night shift and flown home and am enjoying an Anderson Valley BA stout. I'm definitely not firing on all cylinders.


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

Airgead said:


> Checked mine against 2 different GPS systems. Out by maybe 2%. Quality German engineering...
> 
> But furthermore. I really don't care anyway.
> 
> ...


That's me and plenty others if your fuking around on 80-90km/h and gas bagging to the passenger beside you. Trying to overtake someone doing this when your doing the speed limit, well Yeh, get fuked and wait.

Also u don't know what there speeding for, if you see them speed to pull off into a Macca's well yes there fukwits, but consider the guy taking his pregnant wife to hospital, or the guy who just received a call saying his dad's on his death bed in hospital, all within reason I suppose.

Just saying, don't judge as it may be u one day, but I cannot think of an excuse to drive slow in an overtaking Lane, my Hilux does no faster than 90km/h, and you'll never see me in that far right Lane.


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

GuyQLD said:


> My new Dmax does.


That's cause Isuzu make trucks and know what they're doing...


----------



## manticle (19/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> going 40km/h on a 100km/h highway is a good way to cause an accident.


Whereas driving a metre and a half behind someone while pressing the accelerator and yelling is the height of sensible driving?


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

manticle said:


> Whereas driving a metre and a half behind someone while pressing the accelerator and yelling is the height of sensible driving?


U keep forgetting to mention the one you are following is driving under the speed limit in an overtaking Lane. 

So yes, it's sensible, they might even learn to drive to the correct speed limit and not cop the abuse one day, but you know, it's hard to train idiots.


----------



## Dave70 (19/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> going 40km/h on a 100km/h highway is a good way to cause  _be_ an accident.


Did someone say 'cyclist'.

Yes, I did.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/2/14)

Bloody lat'e drinking tofu eating speed bumps


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

Slow down u 2, last time I hated on the Lycra wearing idiots I got thrown a few reports....


----------



## pk.sax (19/2/14)

I'm really fond of the nervous kind of driver. When I glance back on hearing them approach and acknowledge them and nod to let them know I know they are there on a single lane road, ffs, that's a clear sign to pass. Motorists are getting better at that though. There was a time when I used to see people go into the oncoming lane to pass a bicycle.


----------



## Dave70 (19/2/14)

Actually, I'll clarify since I know what a bunch of ******* sooks the the lycra crowd can be.
Got nothing against the sport per se, and there is indeed a push in my local area for drivers to 'share the road' and stop yelling _c***s!! _out the window at riders as drivers swerve to miss them as hiss along at a third of the speed limit, riding 3 or 4 abreast whilst having a chat.
Where _are_ our manners?


----------



## manticle (19/2/14)

shaunous said:


> U keep forgetting to mention the one you are following is driving under the speed limit in an overtaking Lane.
> 
> So yes, it's sensible, they might even learn to drive to the correct speed limit and not cop the abuse one day, but you know, it's hard to train idiots.


If tailgating were entirely limited to people driving 10km below the speed limit in the right hand lane or overtaking lane wile obliviously chatting to their friend of either gender then I get the point (even while I still disagree) and I know that's the qualifier you have given.

However my experience of aggressive, imbecilic drivers who impatiently and blatantly attempt to intimidate other drivers who won't speed goes way beyond that and tailgating, whether or not the person in front is annoying you is ******* dangerous, stupid and unnecessary.

People do it on single lane roads, up mountains, even on suburban streets for ****'s sake. Maybe you only do it in the circumstances you've described but just as the speeder might have their special reasons for driving like a wanker, so might the slightly slower driver have recently lost someone close in a car accident or simply be aware that the machine they are driving can easily kill and maim. Someone else's pregnant wife is no excuse to put my partner or someone else's kids in danger.

You've recently had a very unfortunate experience with just how deadly the things can be so I know you get that. There's no excuse for tailgating in my book and Airgead's breakdown of the time-saving makes it appear even stupider.


----------



## manticle (19/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> Actually, I'll clarify since I know what a bunch of ******* sooks the the lycra crowd can be.
> Got nothing against the sport per se, and there is indeed a push in my local area for drivers to 'share the road' and stop yelling _c***s!! _out the window at riders as drivers swerve to miss them as hiss along at a third of the speed limit, riding 3 or 4 abreast whilst having a chat.
> Where _are_ our manners?


I'm far from a lycra clad anything and I despise the self righteous idiot bike riders who think they own the road but for every one of those, there's six others using a vehicle to get somewhere who are well aware that if there is a collision between them and a car, they will never, ever win.

Probably two or three times a day when riding a bike to work (obeying road rules, sticking to my lane, attempting to make eye contact with drivers, etc, etc) I come within inches of death or permanent disability because some jerk or jerkess wants to cut lanes without looking, open a car door without looking, swerve into a car park without looking or one of the many other things that should preferably involve looking so I can not die travelling to work.

For every one of them, there's six drivers who are aware and do attempt to share the space with riders and drivers alike.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/2/14)

manticle said:


> open a car door without looking,


Hey, that takes alot of practice to get the timing right.


----------



## Bridges (19/2/14)

manticle said:


> the slightly slower driver have recently lost someone close in a car accident or simply be aware that the machine they are driving can easily kill and maim. Someone else's pregnant wife is no excuse to put my partner or someone else's kids in danger.


I remember driving my firstborn home from the hospital, mind still totally blown at my beautiful little girl in her capsule in the back of the car. I don't think I've ever driven more cautiously. I probably annoyed someone on that journey, not that I would have noticed.

I think part of the problem is in the way licences are handed out, in Victoria, you aren't taught to drive you are taught how to pass the test. Massive difference.


----------



## zappa (19/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> going 40km/h on a 100km/h highway is a good way to cause an accident.


Sorry, but someone riding up my bum at over 100km/h is a far better way to cause an accident that's more likely to be fatal and involve more than two cars. Slowing to 40km/h over a minute or two might make the guy riding up my bum do something stupid. There's no braking involved. If someone hasn't noticed traffic slowing in front, they're not paying attention. If I braked hard to 40, that's another story. Tailgating causes accidents. Frequently.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/14)

manticle said:


> Whereas driving a metre and a half behind someone while pressing the accelerator and yelling is the height of sensible driving?


I never said it was. But if you slow down to 40km/h on a 100km/h highway it is like driving through a carpark at 60km/h in reverse. It is exceptionally dangerous and will involve every car behind you. In a traffic situation you WILL cause a traffic jam, and in virtually every traffic jam I drive past (multiple times a week, I highway commute 'against' the traffic) there is a rear ending, sometimes involving multiple cars. 

I've driven past fatal crashes where the driver was just trying to avoid an obstacle. YOU would be that obstacle. 

Now let's go back to the angry tailgater - at worst, only ONE other car (them) is involved if you have a crash. If you slow down to 40km/h, every car behind you becomes involved in your action of trying to prove a point. 

So my advice to you would safely ignore the tailgater, and move to the left lane when you have the opportunity.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/14)

zappa said:


> Sorry, but someone riding up my bum at over 100km/h is a far better way to cause an accident that's more likely to be fatal and involve more than two cars. Slowing to 40km/h over a minute or two might make the guy riding up my bum do something stupid. There's no braking involved. If someone hasn't noticed traffic slowing in front, they're not paying attention. If I braked hard to 40, that's another story. Tailgating causes accidents. Frequently.


 you don't drive much do you? I do at least 1100km / week. I've seen some shit man. Drive safely, and don't react to someone tailgating by slowing down to a 60km/h differential speed to the dozens of cars behind you because that is ******* stupid.


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> you don't drive much do you? I do at least 1100km / week. I've seen some shit man. Drive safely, and don't react to someone tailgating by slowing down to a 60km/h differential speed to the dozens of cars behind you because that is ******* stupid.


A lot of people don't drive as much as you and someone trying to lick your tail pipe regardless of the speed they are doing can make them very nervous, nervous drivers = accidents.
Not to mention tailgating is illegal.


----------



## zappa (19/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> you don't drive much do you? I do at least 1100km / week. I've seen some shit man. Drive safely, and don't react to someone tailgating by slowing down to a 60km/h differential speed to the dozens of cars behind you because that is ******* stupid.


Well, I generally pull around 500km a week these days and it's nearing 30 years since I first got my license. I haven't caused an accident and I haven't had an accident. I like to keep my 3 second gap, I don't change lanes unecessarily, I don't speed up to close gaps between myself and the car in front, and I like to slow down and let people in when it's clear others are been an ass and trying to stop them from merging. I don't think enough people have respect or courtesy for others on the road these days. 

Anyway, this is not something I do regularly. I generally do exactly as you suggest. However, if the guy behind me is been a complete asshole, I will take my foot off the accelerator. They should have some ******* respect for others on the road and the deadly weapon they're comnandeering. You can't drive in the fast lane all the time and never expect to encounter slower traffic.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/14)

^ I'm sure you are a good driver, but I disagree that slowing down to 40km/h on a highway is "less" dangerous, but that isn't even the point. All that you'd achieve is making a bad situation worse. Master of ones own destiny and all that.

as you say, backing off the accelerator a bit, but staying (more or less) the same speed as the traffic flow is probably not such a big deal.


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

AndrewQLD said:


> Not to mention tailgating is illegal.


So is motoring in the right hand Lane with cars up your arse.

But we digress...


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/2/14)

I was overtaking a few cars in a 100 zone, some time ago and this woman in a car behind me was right up my arse, she was also creeping out near the edge of the road, fucked if I know why, it's not like you can overtake by driving through bushes. Incredibly dangerous, totally unnecessary, (I was already exceeding the speed limit by overtaking) and when she did get the opportunity to overtake me she gave me the finger and was clearly abusing me. I just smiled and waved.

At least one of us was having a good day.........


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

Now off the subject of driving and bikes.

I hate home brewers who are to stuck up and think their to cool to drink mega swills and would rather 'not even have a beer if it isn't craft or Homebrew'. Wine in Australia has basically lost all its pompous/up its self type consumers, let's not make beer the next to take its place, just like u can get a real good $5 bottle of wine, u can get a decent tasting megaswill. And me being a camper and outdoorsy type of person would rather fill my engel to the brim with New, VB or XXXX gold tinnies, in which it fits 60 of I might add, then Fuk around with a 5l pressure pump converted into a keg, or a $100+ mini keg that u have to clean and sanitise later that holds less then a carton of tinnies, which let's face it, wouldn't get a single man to night time on our camping/fishing/hunting trips. I do get the bling factor of rocking up to a BBQ with a mini keg of your home made grog, but unless u only BBQ less often to rarely, it's a waste of time, money, beer and esky space.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/2/14)

shaunous said:


> So is motoring in the right hand Lane with cars up your arse.
> 
> But we digress...


As long as they are "overtaking another vehicle" they are not breaking the law. Not sticking up for slowvertakers but there is alot worse things to get upset over.

Pricks and pricketts that flick their ash from the ciggies out the car windows shit me to tears. "Oh i am addicted to smoking and dont give a rats about anyone having smell the filthy shit, but I flick my ash and butts out the windows of my vehicle because I dont want my car to stink" . I have hopped out my car at the lights and handed back someone back the smoke butt they "dropped". Sorry mate this fell out of your car!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/2/14)

$8.99 goon bag from Aldi. **** yeah. Bogan and proud. Perfect for camping as it doubles as a pillow.


----------



## goomboogo (19/2/14)

My driving is abysmal.


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/2/14)

shaunous said:


> So is motoring in the right hand Lane with cars up your arse.
> 
> But we digress...


As Brad pointed out, as long as they are overtaking another vehicle it's not illegal, tailgating on the other hand is always illegal.


----------



## lukiferj (19/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> $8.99 goon bag from Aldi. **** yeah. Bogan and proud. Perfect for camping as it doubles as a pillow.


 This was high school for me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/2/14)

All we had was Passion Pop


----------



## lukiferj (19/2/14)

Kaiser stuhl. Fruitylexia. Boom.


----------



## Camo6 (19/2/14)

How uncouth.

I never stooped lower than Gala Spumante. Less than $4 a bottle and was so easy to bring back up.


----------



## Airgead (19/2/14)

shaunous said:


> just like u can get a real good $5 bottle of wine,


I beg to differ.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> All we had was Passion Pop


Not even Brandivino?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/14)

Coolabah fresh dry white... AKA "da lady in da boat"


----------



## lukiferj (19/2/14)

Use it as a pillow or freeze it for a delicious breakfast slurpee aka instant hangover cure


----------



## browndog (19/2/14)

Blackberry nip


----------



## zappa (19/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> All we had was Passion Pop


Smells like Griffith wine festival to me...


----------



## tavas (19/2/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I was overtaking a few cars in a 100 zone, some time ago and this woman in a car behind me was right up my arse, she was also creeping out near the edge of the road, fucked if I know why, it's not like you can overtake by driving through bushes. Incredibly dangerous, totally unnecessary, (I was already exceeding the speed limit by overtaking) and when she did get the opportunity to overtake me she gave me the finger and was clearly abusing me. I just smiled and waved.
> 
> At least one of us was having a good day.........


Living in the Philippines fixed my road rage issues when I found out half the drivers carry guns. It is a wonderful realisation that driving like a dickhead helps no one, especially when it could get you shot


----------



## meathead (20/2/14)

shaunous said:


> I hate home brewers who are to stuck up and think their to cool to drink mega swills and would rather 'not even have a beer if it isn't craft or Homebrew'. Wine in Australia has basically lost all its pompous/up its self type consumers, let's not make beer the next to take its place, just like u can get a real good $5 bottle of wine, u can get a decent tasting megaswill.


Lots of errors here
Home brewers who don't drink mega swill aren't stuck up, they just don't like bland, tasteless beer, me included.
$5 does not buy you a "real good" bottle of wine.
And it's "they're", not "their". (Insert holier than thou emoticon here)


----------



## pk.sax (20/2/14)

They're involves more key strokes than they are.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (20/2/14)

lukiferj said:


> Kaiser stuhl. Fruitylexia. Boom.


I've never heard of fruity lexia, I assume it was a typo and you meant fruity legspredder


----------



## shaunous (20/2/14)

Airgead said:


> I beg to differ.


U need to do your wine research then...


----------



## shaunous (20/2/14)

It was 3x 750ml bottles of snapps for $20 and a cheap goon sack to finish u off back in my day.


----------



## shaunous (20/2/14)

meathead said:


> Lots of errors here
> Home brewers who don't drink mega swill aren't stuck up, they just don't like bland, tasteless beer, me included.
> $5 does not buy you a "real good" bottle of wine.
> And it's "they're", not "their". (Insert holier than thou emoticon here)


So your telling me you'd drink a coke in a bush pub :unsure: Or drag around a mini keg that'd last half a day on a week long camping trip?

U can get good wines for $5, mainly whites at that cheap of coarse.

Enough wit tha spelling bullshit, its a forum not an english majors final paper.


----------



## kriscrompton (20/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> Did someone say 'cyclist'.
> 
> Yes, I did.


I passed one on the way to work this morning. The funny thing is that his lycra was branded Bridge Road Brewers, If i was a cyclist id definitely be getting some of that


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/2/14)

zappa said:


> Smells like Griffith wine festival to me...


Funny that. I grew up in Leeton


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/2/14)

One day, someone will come up with the genius idea of putting beer in a goon bag.


----------



## Airgead (20/2/14)

shaunous said:


> U need to do your wine research then...


You need to learn to appreciate the finer things in life.

Life is too short to drink bad wine. Its also too short to drink shitty beer (which is why I brew). 

Life is definitely too short of you mix huge amounts of alcohol with a shooting weekend.

And yes I do take away a small keg on camping holidays. We are there to camp not to get pissed on cheap beer. We can do that much easier at home.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> One day, someone will come up with the genius idea of putting beer in a goon bag.


it'd have to be low carbonation. RIS?


----------



## shaunous (20/2/14)

Airgead said:


> You need to learn to appreciate the finer things in life.
> 
> Life is too short to drink bad wine. Its also too short to drink shitty beer (which is why I brew).
> 
> ...


Your old with kids and a city boy aint ya...

I studied wine science and travelled around drinking a fair bit of it, yes this doesnt make my taste buds any better than the next man, or any good at all, but you can deff get good cheap wine. Most people seem to think if it isnt over $25 it must be shit, well no. (I'll find some current examples if i can be fuked, but i rarely drink wine anymore as my missus has swapped it for cider, and drinking wine on your own makes u feel like a dirty wineO)

I love homebrew and my kegs, but really, its not worth the hassle dragging them around everywhere half the time. 

p.s. I do not condone drinking and hunting.


----------



## Camo6 (20/2/14)

Aaaaaahhhhh. Anyone would think AHB was getting back to normal. Feels like coming home.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/2/14)

Each to their own, but if you take a 4x4 camping it's pretty easy to bring a keg setup, and you have less (no) bottles & cans to get rid of at the end of the trip.


----------



## Camo6 (20/2/14)

But can you stab the bottom of a keg with a screwdriver?


----------



## Airgead (20/2/14)

shaunous said:


> Your old with kids and a city boy aint ya...


I prefer to think of myself as mature. Also known as - "no longer young and stupid". But yes kids. And a city boy.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> But can you stab the bottom of a keg with a screwdriver?


If you really wanted to, yes.


----------



## warra48 (20/2/14)

I'm the treasurer for my church.
We are due to lodge the latest BAS return by the end of next week.
Our form has got lost.
Phone call to the Tax Office yesterday went along these lines:
"Please send us a new form".
I don't have you on our record as an "authorised person" so we can't talk to you about it.
But I'm only making a simple request for a form to be sent out.
We can only talk to the authorised person.
Well, who is the authorised person?
We can't tell you that because you are not the authorised person.
What, even though my name is on the last 4 plus year's forms with my signature? OK, is it xxx xxxxx the previous treasurer?
We don't have a record for that name.
Well, in that case, if it is the person before that, we have a problem because we'd have to dig her up from 6 feet under, and she won't talk to me or you.
I'm not going to argue with you today.
Just send us the form, please.
We can't do that because you are not the authorised person.
Well, thank you, I'm so pleased you are from the Government and you are here to help us. Thank you and goodbye.


----------



## lukiferj (20/2/14)

A church that pays tax?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/2/14)

I would have responded "we'll just wait 3 days, it should reappear under a large rock"


----------



## shaunous (20/2/14)

lukiferj said:


> A church that pays tax?


Yeh, since when???


----------



## shaunous (20/2/14)

Airgead said:


> I prefer to think of myself as mature. Also known as - "no longer young and stupid". But yes kids. And a city boy.


I know, im still young and stupid.

Thought i'd get a few more biting over that one though


----------



## zappa (20/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Funny that. I grew up in Leeton


Grew up in Whitton myself. Went to school in Grifffith though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/2/14)

I went to Wamoon primary school and did school swimming at Whitton pool. We also shared excursions.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> But can you stab the bottom of a keg with a screwdriver?


kegnominate


----------



## warra48 (20/2/14)

lukiferj said:


> A church that pays tax?


Yes, we do. We pay PAYG tax on the stipends and cleaner's wages, and also on non-exempt GST items. I send them a payment with every BAS return.



PS: Original post edited, as it was posted before it was complete


----------



## sponge (20/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> kegnominate


Keg shotgun.


----------



## manticle (20/2/14)

shaunous said:


> Your old with kids and a city boy aint ya... I studied wine science and travelled around drinking a fair bit of it, yes this doesnt make my taste buds any better than the next man, or any good at all, but you can deff get good cheap wine. Most people seem to think if it isnt over $25 it must be shit, well no. (I'll find some current examples if i can be fuked, but i rarely drink wine anymore as my missus has swapped it for cider, and drinking wine on your own makes u feel like a dirty wineO) I love homebrew and my kegs, but really, its not worth the hassle dragging them around everywhere half the time. p.s. I do not condone drinking and hunting.


I'm 38, no kids, live in the city.
Might surprise you that there's a good portion of what you say that I agree with in this instance.
I'll expand when I'm not on a phone but it's mostly shit I've said before.


----------



## Cube (20/2/14)

Tailgaters get right up my nose. I flick on and off my park lights to give the effect of braking from looking behind me for the tailgater. If they are still up my ass, as in I can see their mirrors, I momentarily brake and see if they get the idea. If not, well a harder brake for longer makes them change lanes as they should of done ages ago.

Normally they pass and I observe some neanderthal sticker on their rear window like "Justify your existence".

Pffftt.


----------



## Cube (20/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Coolabah fresh dry white... AKA "da lady in da boat"


 Is that your pillow? The bladder from the cask?

:chug:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/2/14)

Best pillow eva.


----------



## GuyQLD (20/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Best pillow eva.


Second Best* - Although the best option is prone to fits of rage.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/2/14)

Goon bag wont argue or steal the blankets.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Goon bag wont argue or steal the blankets.


But it's still full of hot air.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/2/14)

I


Cube said:


> Tailgaters get right up my nose. I flick on and off my park lights to give the effect of braking from looking behind me for the tailgater. If they are still up my ass, as in I can see their mirrors, I momentarily brake and see if they get the idea. If not, well a harder brake for longer makes them change lanes as they should of done ages ago.
> 
> Normally they pass and I observe some neanderthal sticker on their rear window like "Justify your existence".
> 
> Pffftt.


 if there was room in the left lane for them to pass, why weren't you in it?


----------



## Cube (20/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I if there was room in the left lane for them to pass, why weren't you in it?


I was. Twice.


----------



## shaunous (20/2/14)

Cube said:


> I was. Twice.


Shoulda stayed in it by the sounds of it.


----------



## shaunous (20/2/14)

I don't know how many have actually slept on one, or if everyone just jokes about, but I remember actually sleeping on one in a motel I ended up in the gold coast with a heap of pot smoking American back packers, it was actually pretty comfy, well compared to the rest of my body on a hard floor that is.

I did never play goon-o-fortune though, tried it on at a coupla parties, was much easier just passing around the bag and getting real spannered and catching everyones mouth herpes...


----------



## Cube (20/2/14)

Oh god. I'll spell it out for you. Two seperate times. I was in the far left lane. 

zu verstehen?


----------



## shaunous (20/2/14)

:lol:


----------



## tavas (20/2/14)

I hate cops who set up speed traps at either end of an overtake lane. They are nothing more than dogs.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (21/2/14)

I saw more speed cameras on the roads today than I did cop cars. That's bullshit.


----------



## Not For Horses (21/2/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> I saw more speed cameras on the roads today than I did cop cars. That's bullshit.


You know what would really dick them over? Driving at the speed limit.


----------



## shaunous (21/2/14)

110km/h in a 100km/h zone, speeding or not???
I've always driven at this speed in the hundred zones (permitting slow fuks infront of coarse), even past cops with camera's and never been pulled over or sent a bill for fixed camera's, in different cars, so taking out the incorrect speedo factor.

Thoughts?


----------



## Camo6 (21/2/14)

I thought your Luxey doesn't go over 90? 

I got told by a local copper out gippsland way that they never bothered pulling anyone over unless they were over 115kph. Their sergeant actually told them they weren't writing enough minor speeding fines so go and write some for the books.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/2/14)

> 110km/h in a 100km/h zone, speeding or not???
> I've always driven at this speed in the hundred zones (permitting slow fuks infront of coarse), even past cops with camera's and never been pulled over or sent a bill for fixed camera's, in different cars, so taking out the incorrect speedo factor.
> 
> Thoughts?


Whats more reliable GPS or speedo ? I would guess the GPS would be, considering it is measuring distance travelled over time and too many factors (tyre size etc) can change your speedo reading??

And one for the math people, how much difference to the speedo readout would worn tyres make on a 4wd type tyre?


----------



## pk.sax (21/2/14)

I drove my last set of tyres down to almost nothing, well one tyre was down to almost nothing. No noticeable change in speedo reading. My speedo read exactly what the GPS did. With better half worn tyres occasionally my speedo over reads by 1kph. Very occasionally.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/2/14)

Victoria are the speed Nazi's. Everyone there is paraniod. They will do you for 2km over, and there response from the government......"you are allowed to do up to the speed limit npt over it "


----------



## davedoran (21/2/14)

Ok. 
This piss anyone else off when your driving on motorway in middle lane at posted speed. Come up behind some one who is cruising 10-15 Km/hr below the speed (which I'm fine with). You then go to overtake them but when you get beside them they Realise they are going too slow and speed up leaving me with no option other than get back behind them or go over speed limit and risk fines and or points.


----------



## Truman42 (21/2/14)

Another annoying road user is people towing caravans and boats that sit on country roads doing 80 with a line 2 miles long of cars behind them and dont bother to pull over every now and again to let everybody pass them. It just makes people irate and then accients are caused as peole try to overtake them.

In another life I drove road trains in the Kimberley. You would approach Bob and Mary from Wisemens Ferry towing a van on their annual grey nomad pilgramage. Bob says "Oh look Mary a road train is fast approaching behind us, better slow down and let him pass." So jake brake on as I drop down 4 gears trying to slow down 3 trailers of brahman beasts back to 70 k because I cant pass them anyway as we are on a bend. So they slow down even more to 60k.
You end up getting stuck behind them because its going to take you a fair bit of straight open road to build up speed again from 60 k just to pass them. Better they sat on 80-85 and let me pass when safe to do so. At least some of them would be smart enough to pull over completly before you get to them so you could sail right past with a wave and a honk on the air horn to say thanks.
Although once a guy didnt pull over far enough and a road train was coming the other way so I couldnt give them a wide berth. The caravan he was towing was very old and the wind from the trailers riiped the side wall of the van apart. It looked like it had been in a tornado.


----------



## shaunous (21/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> I thought your Luxey doesn't go over 90?


I was referring to the Nissan Patrol, the Commodore, or the Landcruiser  

I do love driving the hilux, but my missus cant handle its poor speed. I remember the first time she come in it with me, we were driving down the coast from Beenleigh, we didnt even make it to Coomera before she cracked and I had to turn around and swap cars, holy fuk i laughed. She was looking at my feet thinking i was shit stirring and not putting the accelerator all the way down. Goold old grease making 2.8L hilux's.


----------



## shaunous (21/2/14)

Truman said:


> Another annoying road user is people towing caravans and boats that sit on country roads doing 80 with a line 2 miles long of cars behind them and dont bother to pull over every now and again to let everybody pass them. It just makes people irate and then accients are caused as peole try to overtake them.
> 
> In another life I drove road trains in the Kimberley. You would approach Bob and Mary from Wisemens Ferry towing a van on their annual grey nomad pilgramage. Bob says "Oh look Mary a road train is fast approaching behind us, better slow down and let him pass." So jake brake on as I drop down 4 gears trying to slow down 3 trailers of brahman beasts back to 70 k because I cant pass them anyway as we are on a bend. So they slow down even more to 60k.
> You end up getting stuck behind them because its going to take you a fair bit of straight open road to build up speed again from 60 k just to pass them. Better they sat on 80-85 and let me pass when safe to do so. At least some of them would be smart enough to pull over completly before you get to them so you could sail right past with a wave and a honk on the air horn to say thanks.
> Although once a guy didnt pull over far enough and a road train was coming the other way so I couldnt give them a wide berth. The caravan he was towing was very old and the wind from the trailers riiped the side wall of the van apart. It looked like it had been in a tornado.


Fukin story of my life this one, travelling to TAFE in Tamworth for 4 years up the Nymboida Range, stuck behind slow moving caravans, and again now having a farm and travelling the Gwyder Hwy to Glen Innes, same shit. If the Truckies can pull over to let drivers through, so can you ya silly old [email protected]#t!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/2/14)

2.8 allways late


----------



## pk.sax (21/2/14)

Drive after mid-day is all I can say. The grey nomads seem to like waking early and doin their Ks to the next toilet before it gets hot out there. I haven't encountered them in their furious numbers driving later in the day.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/2/14)

practicalfool said:


> Drive after mid-day is all I can say. The grey nomads seem to like waking early and doin their Ks to the next toilet before it gets hot out there. I haven't encountered them in their furious numbers driving later in the day.


If I can I leave at about 3am. Most of the traffic on the highway at that time are trucks and I have found that the drivers of trucks at that time are alot better to be on the road with.


----------



## shaunous (21/2/14)

bradsbrew said:


> If I can I leave at about 3am. Most of the traffic on the highway at that time are trucks and I have found that the drivers of trucks at that time are alot better to be on the road with.


My long drives that don't involve boys trips, so me and the missus, we do this, leave after midnight and roll with the truckies, best time to cruise.


----------



## Bribie G (1/3/14)

<rant> so what's this new protocol with UK documentary series? In the old days - for example David Attenborough's Life on Earth that I'm watching at the moment, or The World At War, they just get straight into the material of each episode.

Nowadays it's like:

episode one:

"I'm Fred McFaggott, I'm a professor of Tautology and in this series join me as I explore the pottery and gardening landmarks of this nation (shot of Fred Walking up a hill) and visiting the ferret breeding capitals of the United Kingdom (fade to shot of Fred fondling a ferret), not forgetting of course the fantastic contribution of farmers and policemen as .... blah blah blah (compulsory aerial view of stunning rural landscapes as you fly over) .. and later I will be blah blah blah....

episode two:


"I'm Fred McFaggott, I'm a professor of Tautology and in this series join me as I explore the pottery and gardening landmarks of this nation (shot of Fred Walking up a hill) and visiting the ferret breeding capitals of the United Kingdom (fade to shot of Fred fondling a ferret), not forgetting of course the fantastic contribution of farmers and policemen as .... blah blah blah (compulsory aerial view of stunning rural landscapes as you fly over) .. and later I will be blah blah blah....

When I'm watching a whole series (aarrrh me hearties, shiver me timbers) it's annoying in the extreme, it is no doubt pandering to the dumbed down and short term memory deficits of the fucked in the head audiences nowadays who need to be reminded this week that they actually saw the previous episode last week.


----------



## jyo (1/3/14)

Just went to fire up my fermenting fridge and it's tripping the circuit. Spewing. Oh well, had good mileage, considering she's about 50 years old.


----------



## Steve (2/3/14)

Got made redundant last November...First time out of work...Eventually swallowed my pride and applied for the dole recently as I had to put food on my boys plates and pay a mortgage. Sat their going through all my forms and the woman said do you have a current work phone number? WTF!! I nearly choked right there on the spot. I looked at her expecting her to start laughing....you know some sort of twisted Centrelink "in" joke. Ended up the computer said no because my wifes part time wage (that's not enough to pay our mortgage) is more that we are allowed so im not eligible to claim the $240 a week dole. I walked out. The first time in 20 years ive asked this country for help and this was what happened. ******* disgusted.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/3/14)

You can mow my lawn if you like


----------



## Steve (2/3/14)

how longs your extension lead?


----------



## Snow (2/3/14)

Steve,

very sorry to here of your plight. That's a tough position to be in. I hope your Bank can give you some leeway in the coming months until you get back into the workforce. As for Centrelink.... PPPPPHHHHTTTTHTHTHTTT!!! (that's meant to represent a lot of spittle)

All the best - Snow.


----------



## pk.sax (2/3/14)

Yep, our dole seems to be reserved for the completely useless. And Canberra is a shithole for finding work. Heart goes out to you mate. Hope you find your feet quickly.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/14)

The dole is a very sobering thing. Had to go on it ( still on it ) so I know exactly where you're coming from. Worked nearly 25yrs without a break...made redundant.....its fucked, and it's a cruel hard world. They make you feel like shit, what's worse is they send you off to a "job provider". The whole thing is a sad joke. They treat you no different than some dole bludger of 20 yrs.


----------



## Steve (2/3/14)

Thanks guys. We'll get by. We always do somehow. We've been through worse..... I don't want to sound like a smart arse or some posh well off git (because we're far from it) but ive never felt so humiliated in my life. Sitting there patiently waiting for my number to be called to be told (by some clueless bitch who asked me for a current work phone number) that I am not eligible to receive their measily hand out. NOT ******* eligible! Since I arrived in this country in 1992 I have paid my taxes without fail, without any complaints, without a worry. I have a mortgage and four kids to feed and you're saying im not ******* eligible for help when I need it?. ******* bollocks that's what it is. No wonder so many people rort the system. Cunst


----------



## Pogierob (2/3/14)

If you are a single income family, look into family tax benefits. We didn't even consider it when we started our family and I was doing an apprenticeship. Let's just say its worth checking out mate.


----------



## Truman42 (3/3/14)

Times certainly are very tough. We've had three rounds of lay offs company wide over the last 12 months across all of our branches in Vic and Tas and we went to 9 day fortnights for 6 months.
I've lost an office guy, a mechanic and recently a yardie driver. We've gone from 8 staff down to 4 (Another mechanic left and they didn't replace him) The company has also started shutting down some country branches as well.

Not good and it just makes staff morale very poor as people are worried if they are going to be next.


----------



## shaunous (3/3/14)

And dont get me started on Kiwi's taking all the mine jobs in WA because their Cuzzy Bro somehow got a boss position.

I apologise in advance to any kiwi's here, but fark me, its a joke.


----------



## Dave70 (3/3/14)

shaunous said:


> And dont get me started on Kiwi's taking all the mine jobs in WA because their Cuzzy Bro somehow got a boss position.
> 
> I apologise in advance to any kiwi's here, but fark me, its a joke.


The mines have bouncers and a rugby team? Interesting.


On another note, The ******* clutch on my Hi-Lux is beginning to go south at a mere 28,000 clicks. I blame my aggressive driving style  Toyota's fag like dual mass flywheel setup. 
Its a ******* light truck and the pedal pressure is less than my missus Subaru.


----------



## shaunous (3/3/14)

Yeh right arm, left shoulder ya hilux.

Aint what they used to be, thats fo sho...


They really need to put skinnier tyres on them from new, them standard hilux tyres these days are just way to wide :huh:


----------



## Truman42 (3/3/14)

Went to the Mordialloc festival on the weekend and came across that old species lineus delayus.

Standing in line for 10 mins waiting to order some food. The missus and I had decided what we wanted and how much it was going to cost. But the dickhead in front of us gets to the counter and then looks at the menu board and says, "Does that come with cheese?" (Yes it says there, WITH CHEESE) "Umm how big are they? (Youve seen people walk past with their serves for the last ten minutes so you should know how big they are.) "How much do they cost?" (Same again its written there in black and white dickhead)

Then he calls out to his missus, "Hunny..HUNNY..Which one do you want?" "Umm Im not sure let me see what they have", is her reply. It was at this point that i just walked forward and stood next to them and said "Ill have 2 originals thanks and handed over my $20.

You see this all the time and its what makes people have to stand in lines for so long. Idiots who have had all this time to work out what they want but when they get served dont give a stuff that they are holding up the line because they havent decided what they want yet.


----------



## Camo6 (3/3/14)

I get irked by people who suddenly stop walking in shopping centre thoroughfares. You wouldn't do it on the freeway but its alright when you see a special on cargo pants. (Sometimes I tail end them to prove a point)


----------



## Dave70 (3/3/14)

Truman said:


> Then he calls out to his missus, "Hunny..HUNNY..Which one do you want?" "Umm Im not sure let me see what they have", is her reply. * It was at this point that i just walked forward and stood next to them and said "Ill have 2 originals thanks and handed over my $20.*


I'll bet somewhere in facebook / twitter / blogger land, someone is relaying their experience with a gruff, pushy impatient man at the Mordialloc festival.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/3/14)

Dave70 said:


> I'll bet somewhere in facebook / twitter / blogger land, someone is relaying their experience with a gruff, pushy impatient man at the Mordialloc festival.


Your right there my wife reported him on Facebook as soon as we got home.


----------



## shaunous (3/3/14)

Camo6 said:


> I get irked by people who suddenly stop walking in shopping centre thoroughfares. You wouldn't do it on the freeway but its alright when you see a special on cargo pants. (Sometimes I tail end them to prove a point)


I also do this, and another good one is when your walking in a straight line in a shopping centre of shop front footpath and someone coming the other way isnt looking straight ahead and is zig zagging looking at shops, just walking into them and dropping the shoulder gets a great laugh, once they've figured out what happended and where the hell they are, they always apologise because they know they are in the wrong.


----------



## Truman42 (3/3/14)

Dave70 said:


> I'll bet somewhere in facebook / twitter / blogger land, someone is relaying their experience with a gruff, pushy impatient man at the Mordialloc festival.


I was far from gruff and pushy let alone impatient. And the line of people behind me were all getting just as frustrated as I was about this guys total disregard for the people he was holding up with his inability to decide what he wanted in the ten minutes or more he was standing in line.
Not to mention when I stepped beside him the girl behind the counter was more than happy to serve me while this idiot stood there deciding what he wanted.


----------



## Truman42 (3/3/14)

Camo6 said:


> I get irked by people who suddenly stop walking in shopping centre thoroughfares. You wouldn't do it on the freeway but its alright when you see a special on cargo pants. (Sometimes I tail end them to prove a point)


Or a group of them stop dead in the middle to chat blocking the whole thoroughfare. Or when people step off an escalator and stop dead to get something out of their trolley, babys pram etc and people are piling up trying to get off the escalator.


----------



## Dave70 (3/3/14)

Truman said:


> I was far from gruff and pushy let alone impatient. And the line of people behind me were all getting just as frustrated as I was about this guys total disregard for the people he was holding up with his inability to decide what he wanted in the ten minutes or more he was standing in line.
> Not to mention when I stepped beside him the girl behind the counter was more than happy to serve me while this idiot stood there deciding what he wanted.


Hey, I'm with you man, shits me almost as much as assholes who creep along the road at 10 kph looking for an address, then speed up a bit, then slow back down, then up again, then spontaneously jump on the anchors, yank on the steering wheel and operate the blinker.

I still think you should have given it a little elbow or at least muttered a just audible _oh for fucks sake._


----------



## Florian (3/3/14)

Yesterday I came up with the glorious idea to build a second level into the garage on top of the roof trusses, to have some extra storage space for all that stuff that I only use once a year or will never use but can't get myself to throw away just yet.

Took measurements and was happy to see that whoever built that garage has been very precise with the distance from truss to truss being exactly 900mm.

So I went off to Bunnings and found some perfectly suitable pre cut floor boards, with a big sticker on each of them boasting the exact measurements, 1800mm in length.

Came home and lifted the first few panels into the roof when I realised that something wasn't right. took them out again and got out the tape measure. Each single one of them was exactly 20mm longer than advertised, what a funking joke. I mean it's nice that they wanna give me 'stuff for free', but please tell me beforehand and don't put a stupid big arse sticker on each panel with the apparent exact measurements.

As I had just unloaded all the panels from the car I had to reload them again, drive all the way back, unload again and get the bloke on the saw to cut all 12 pieces I had to correct size and load them back into the car. He did it without fuss, apologised (wasn't his fault, obviously) and made sure they all were exact 1800mm, but just another 1.5 hours and a whole chunk of my Sunday enthusiasm wasted for nothing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/3/14)

Most people would be happy with an extra 3/4"


----------



## SmallFry (3/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Most people would be happy with an extra 3/4"


Most people would just get out their handsaw


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/14)

It's probably just an Anglo thing, I can appreciate Florian's frustration as he comes from the land of BMWs and all other things precise and well engineered.

During the Second World War a British Expeditionary force was sent to Norway following the German invasion. The troops were fully equipped with skis, but the army forgot to supply the straps to put them on their feet.
I expect Bunnings were behind it.


----------



## Truman42 (3/3/14)

SmallFry said:


> Most people would just get out their handsaw


big job with a handsaw.


----------



## Not For Horses (3/3/14)

Tape measure 1.
Florian Nil.


----------



## SmallFry (3/3/14)

Truman said:


> big job with a handsaw.


Yes, but can't assume every man has, and knows how to use, a circular saw.

Plus, that's what my grandpa would have done, used a hand saw.


----------



## Truman42 (3/3/14)

Back to traffic and road users...Why dont people understand an intersction with a right turn arrow and amber arrow only? This just happened to me while getting some lunch and does at least a few times a week.

I approach an intersection wanting to turn right. The lights have a green arrow, amber arrow and thats it which obvioulsy means you can turn right on a green light if the traffic is clear coming the other way.
A car is sitting there with no traffic coming the other way, so I beep my horn. Nothing, she doesnt move. Beep my horn again, still nothing. The lights turn red. Then when they go green again there is no arrow as the arrow only comes on if there is at least 4-5 cars waiting to turn right. Traffic clears coming the other way and she still sits there. I blast my horn and point to the fact that there is no RED arrow so you can go. But no she sits there. I back up and go around her and turn.
She still sits there waiting for a green arow that will never come.

I can see her facebook, "This impatient man turned right without a green arrow after blasting his horn at me, some people dont know how to drive."


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/3/14)

Green = cruise thru
Amber = go as fast as possible
Red = go hard but hit brakes hard as possible at last minute


----------



## jyo (3/3/14)

Steve said:


> Got made redundant last November...First time out of work...Eventually swallowed my pride and applied for the dole recently as I had to put food on my boys plates and pay a mortgage. Sat their going through all my forms and the woman said do you have a current work phone number? WTF!! I nearly choked right there on the spot. I looked at her expecting her to start laughing....you know some sort of twisted Centrelink "in" joke. Ended up the computer said no because my wifes part time wage (that's not enough to pay our mortgage) is more that we are allowed so im not eligible to claim the $240 a week dole. I walked out. The first time in 20 years ive asked this country for help and this was what happened. ******* disgusted.


Maybe you should be staying at a mate's house until you find work, Steve  Then you would be eligible.

Yeah, it sucks, mate. I had to go on disability payments years ago after having an operation on my foot. I could only just hobble around with crutches after the operation and I was in a heap of ******* pain. I went in to apply for it before the operation and was told that I would have to come in personally after the operation with the doctor's certificate and any other information relating to the operation. I told the girl that I would hardly be able to walk. Too bad, so sad.

Went in there a few days after the op (hobbling and in much fecking pain) and was told that I had to come back at another time, because I needed to organise a proper interview for this type of claim!!! Why didn't you tell me this shit before???? You know, when I could walk?

The only other time I asked for anything from our gubment was when I was at uni claiming Ausstudy. Working 20 hours a week and studying full time, the most I could earn was about $250 a week before they cut the Austudy altogether.. Help pay the mortgage, fuel, food....all gone. If I hadn't have been with my wife at the time I would have been eating out of a soup van. Towards the end I was working up to 40 hours a week plus full time study just so we could keep our heads above the water. Then come out of it with a $17,000 HECs debt. Stoked. I digress.

I know there are heaps who rort the system but it makes it hard for honest people in genuine need like yourself to get any help.


----------



## Airgead (3/3/14)

SmallFry said:


> Most people would just get out their handsaw


5 minutes with the trusty triton workcentre and job done.

They cut them long because there are always manufacturing variabilities with that sort of thing so the cut size will float a bit. If they cut them right to the correct size and things were a bit off that day they could end up under the advertised size and that would get them into trouble. Better that they cut them a bit long and you just have to trim off a bit.


----------



## Camo6 (3/3/14)

jyo said:


> Maybe you should be staying at a mate's house until you find work, Steve  Then you would be eligible.
> 
> Yeah, it sucks, mate. I had to go on disability payments years ago after having an operation on my foot. I could only just hobble around with crutches after the operation and I was in a heap of ******* pain. I went in to apply for it before the operation and was told that I would have to come in personally after the operation with the doctor's certificate and any other information relating to the operation. I told the girl that I would hardly be able to walk. Too bad, so sad.
> 
> ...


Yeah the system's a joke. I had an old mate who was considered terminally unemployable and would get the dole without completing a job diary or even attending appointments. Another changed his last name and continued to get payments under both names.
Then the one time I applied as an 18yr old the fekkers gave me a job picking feckin daffodils in cold winter rain. The free flowers were nice tho...


----------



## Truman42 (3/3/14)

I once had an employee and his name was Kelly. He shared a house with another guy. He told me that Centrelink used to always send him letters cutting off his dole because he was in a relationship and living with a guy. He had to go down there and prove he was a male just as it stated on his forms. But sure enough a couple of months later they would do the same thing.


----------



## Florian (3/3/14)

SmallFry said:


> Most people would just get out their handsaw


Got the hand saw out to do other smaller adjustments that needed to be done, including a 900mm cut, but cutting a straight 12m long line with a handsaw? You show me, please.

I've got a jigsaw, but that doesn't really cut it either for a 12m cut.

I've contemplated for a little bit if this was just the perfect excuse to buy a circular saw, but honestly couldn't be bothered with doing research into which one to buy as I just wanted the job done as soon as possible.

Also, Airgead, I get that concept, but if they manage to consistently cut exactly 20mm too long then surely they could just get it right instead. The occasional 3 or 4mm out would have still been alright for the job but 20mm just didn't work.

Anyway, just about to put the last few panels up so all forgotten. Have already thrown most of the garage junk up there, it's amazing how much space there suddenly is. The whole thing only cost me about 100 bucks and a few hours of my time and made the wife very happy, so well worth it.


----------



## Steve (3/3/14)

Why do people choose to STOP dead 2 or 3 car lengths behind the first car waiting at a traffic light? Why? Why? Why? I have been known to pull out from behind them, pull alongside shaking my head at them and then slowly drive in front behind the first car. Absolutely ******* clueless.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/3/14)

Florian said:


> Got the hand saw out to do other smaller adjustments that needed to be done, including a 900mm cut, but cutting a straight 12m long line with a handsaw? You show me, please.


Not that hard. Mark straight line,ensure saw is as sharp as possible, cut and follow line. Nice long full length cuts at about 30*. Will test your fitness. 

Was one of the first things I was taught as an apprentice, along with hacksawing and 3mnths of hand fileing blocks of metal to within .1mm.


----------



## spog (3/3/14)

People who do not listen to what they are told or asked and at the same time disregard signs.
Example.
Over Christmas we went on a tour of the Nueshwanstein castle out from Munich as above this was referring to backpacks so as not to knock into people etc.
This knob in front didn't bother to comply, immediately turning and hitting me,so I said hey mate c,mon take the back pack off.
He just glared at me and turned away, a few minutes later it happened again,so I asked him again but he ignored me!
( getting pissed of at this stage). 
Bugger me if it didn't happen for a third time !, I snapped.
" Oi shit for brains you were told to remove the backpack and you didn't,you've hit me 3 times,if it happens again I'm gunna knock your ******* block off"!
He simply moved away but didn't remove it from his back,a couple of people give me a nod,one said to me " good on you for telling him but you Aussies swear too much" . Opps.
It takes a fair bit to piss me off but that prick ticked all the boxes in a short space of time.
Ahh I feel much better now.... Cheers....spog..


----------



## shaunous (3/3/14)

I bet he was French or American. The most useless travelers ever... At least with the hopeless chinese/japanese travelers u can just give some small abuse and they'll listen, yanks and frenchy's need the information punched into them.


----------



## spog (3/3/14)

shaunous said:


> I bet he was French or American. The most useless travelers ever... At least with the hopeless chinese/japanese travelers u can just give some small abuse and they'll listen, yanks and frenchy's need the information punched into them.


American,though not typical of other yanks I met over there.
You obviously have some experiences of your own.


----------



## shaunous (3/3/14)

Haha oh yeh. Yanks are normally nice though, but just have no idea, or no street sense, or common sense, not sure which one. But yes they are the nicest people you tend to find.

Frenchys, well nah. I wouldnt go to France again, seen the sights, witnessed their arrogance, tick that off the bucket list.


----------



## Truman42 (3/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Red = go hard but hit brakes hard as possible at last minute


I think red light cameras may save lives from accidents caused by red light runners but are certainly responsible for more rear enders. Ive seen so many accidents caused by people who panick when the lights hit amber and slam on the brakes because they dont want to get pinned if the intersection has a red light camera and they happen to not make it through. The car behind doesnt stand a chance, and quite often there is no camera at the intersection anyway.


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/14)

Steve said:


> Why do people choose to STOP dead 2 or 3 car lengths behind the first car waiting at a traffic light? Why? Why? Why? I have been known to pull out from behind them, pull alongside shaking my head at them and then slowly drive in front behind the first car. Absolutely ******* clueless.


Actually if everyone did that, you would get away just as quickly. Imagine that cars at a red light are like a row of little ping pong balls that are normally attached to each other by a string, a bit like Xmas lights on a string, so when they are at the red light they are touching but when they are moving they are following at strings length (say two or thre car lengths).

Light changes, first ping pong ball proceeds forward until the string is taut, and tugs on the second ping pong ball, that now goes forward until its string is taut, then the third etc. That's why you get the situation at lights where you are the eighth car and you are just sitting there while the ping pong balls in front of you set off one at a time.

If you were all at a space, you could all set off accelerating at the same time, and probably get through the lights in exactly the same time as the current system of touching ping pong balls.

Edit: feck it must be beer o'clock.


----------



## Airgead (3/3/14)

Florian said:


> Also, Airgead, I get that concept, but if they manage to consistently cut exactly 20mm too long then surely they could just get it right instead. The occasional 3 or 4mm out would have still been alright for the job but 20mm just didn't work.


The other reason will be that they are manufactured for the US market to US sizes... so what we get labelled as 1800mm will actually be something like 72 inches (6 feet).


----------



## StalkingWilbur (3/3/14)

That ping pong analogy sounds great in theory, but if you think that's how it would work in practice then I'm afraid you're delusional. Reaction time, ineptitude, in attention and a lack of confidence in the system are all going to balls that system straight up.


----------



## dent (3/3/14)

Maybe one day when everyone is driving a googlemobile they can all floor it simultaneously.


----------



## Steve (3/3/14)

Bribie G said:


> Actually if everyone did that, you would get away just as quickly. Imagine that cars at a red light are like a row of little ping pong balls that are normally attached to each other by a string, a bit like Xmas lights on a string, so when they are at the red light they are touching but when they are moving they are following at strings length (say two or thre car lengths).
> 
> Light changes, first ping pong ball proceeds forward until the string is taut, and tugs on the second ping pong ball, that now goes forward until its string is taut, then the third etc. That's why you get the situation at lights where you are the eighth car and you are just sitting there while the ping pong balls in front of you set off one at a time.
> 
> ...


Fark! I think Id just prefer to drive around them and get through the lights and leave them wondering why they didn't get home on time to their lamb chops n mash n broccoli in time.


----------



## Not For Horses (3/3/14)

Can everyone please just stop making a balls up of the touching balls system.


----------



## Camo6 (3/3/14)

Bribie G said:


> Actually if everyone did that, you would get away just as quickly. Imagine that cars at a red light are like a row of little ping pong balls that are normally attached to each other by a string, a bit like Xmas lights on a string, so when they are at the red light they are touching but when they are moving they are following at strings length (say two or thre car lengths).
> 
> Light changes, first ping pong ball proceeds forward until the string is taut, and tugs on the second ping pong ball, that now goes forward until its string is taut, then the third etc. That's why you get the situation at lights where you are the eighth car and you are just sitting there while the ping pong balls in front of you set off one at a time.
> 
> ...


Problem is the short turning lanes with really short green arrows that can't be accessed due to paranoid people leaving large gaps because the car in front of them might breakdown/ roll backwards/ inexplicably explode/ invoke God's wrath etc. Then these turning lanes spill back into the main lanes causing more confusion. I like to leave good distances while moving but tuck em in neat at the lights.


----------



## goomboogo (3/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Frenchys, well nah. I wouldnt go to France again, seen the sights, witnessed their arrogance, tick that off the bucket list.


The friendliest, most delightful person I have ever met was French. Maybe she was an anomaly.


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/14)

Ping pong balls smell funny when you cut them open.


----------



## spog (3/3/14)

goomboogo said:


> The friendliest, most delightful person I have ever met was French. Maybe she was an anomaly.


I guess it's all down to personal experience,the only problem I had with the French was their ignorance to scams around the Eiffel Tower and the louvre ,the gipsy scams are amazing to watch yet the authorities do nothing.
Does nothing to recommend tourism to such places.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/3/14)

I have respect for only one French person.


----------



## shaunous (3/3/14)

spog said:


> I guess it's all down to personal experience,the only problem I had with the French was their ignorance to scams around the Eiffel Tower and the louvre ,the gipsy scams are amazing to watch yet the authorities do nothing.
> Does nothing to recommend tourism to such places.


The 2nd top reason i'll never go back to France.

Them african dudes and there cons and scams there are real fukin annoying. I never got done but i pissed a couple off while semi pissed, in hindsight they coulda bashed me, but i doubt they would infront of a zillion tourists, its god awfull funny doing it, butt you know there only ripping off the next un-knowning tourist. Throwing the shit back in there face gives great satisfaction.

The worst i seen was the gypsy ladies with the roses at night, coming up behind people walking the streets and jamming a rose in a tourist guys hand or pocket while his with a wife or girlfriend, making him feel bad (Most aussies probably wouldnt though) to give it back with the girlfriend/wife smiling and looking at him, the lady then smiles and nods as if its free, lets them walk together with the rose for a while, then comes up demanding money, if you try and tell her you gave it to me, she gets angry and wont accept the rose back but will follow you making a scene demanding the money.
Now i just slapped the rose and crushed it when she tried to give it to me and she got semi pissed, the best I seen was a dude infront of us in a suit got one put in his pocket, he seen it and looked at the gypsy while she smiled at him, he then grabbed the roses from her hand, every one, threw them on the cobble stone walkway and trampled them with his shoes into it. Fuk me she went mental, screaming at him for ages, she then got angry at me and my wife for laughing at her.


----------



## pk.sax (3/3/14)

Bloody tourists


----------



## spog (3/3/14)

Shaunous , ahh the rose scam saw that one many times,I started saying " no thank you " ended with ignoring them.
Around the Awful Tower as we christened it ( due to the rampant scams ) did you notice the gypsies with their 3 disc shuffle/ guessing game where you have to guess which disc has a white mark on it to claim a win ?.
The same people bet on this game because they are the bait to get you in while some one else tries to pick your pockets,I stood back and watched and was amazed by the whole setup of how they suck people in.so bloody simple .( the scam and victims).
The bloke who is shuffling the discs I noticed is always looking at the pavement at foot level spying the boots of the so called security patrols and as soon as he spots some unusual footwear they all scatter,only to return minutes later and start again.
What really infuriated me was these scum posing as collectors for children's charities,complete with dodgy letterheads on clipboards ripping people off outside many internationally recognised tourist attractions and the authorities doing SFA about it!
That really pissed me off,using children's charities ? , scum!
**** off you gypo bitch worked a treat in the end.( note to self and mods I will in future try to stop using the F word ).
Anyway will I at some time go back to France?,love to,but Paris is Paris I could leave it although the whole experience was amazing and unforgettable ,next time ? I will be going to the places we could not visit due to time,commitments,and cost.
The better half missed out on Mont St Michel,I missed out the Western Front, I did a lot of homework on where my Grandfather fought and narrowed down to a small area as to where he was fighting when awarded the Military Medal,I had our youngest his Great grandson and our second youngest his Great grand daughter with us so having to skip it was very hard indeed.
Anyway I don't miss those scamming scumbags so if another France trip comes along it will involve minimal time in the worlds biggest scam capital Paris.


----------



## spog (3/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> Bloody tourists


No doubt after my visit the French are saying " what is wrong wiz deez bloody Auzzie tooriz bastards all zay say iz fcuk off you gypo bitch".


----------



## shaunous (3/3/14)

**** is allowed spog, so swear on.


Yeh i got hit with the charity one also, tried getting money off me. 

Another bad one is the finger trap things and wrist lock things they use, they tie it around your hand or finger so its stuck there and tell you to buy it, all the while your stuck to some big african gypo.

U really get sick of walking around France with your hands in your pockets and/or telling gypsys to fuk off.


----------



## shaunous (3/3/14)

On other worlds. Ya reckon this scam I just now got sent is legit :lol:

Good day to you,
I am a banker with China Guangfa Bank. I am sincerely Sorry for bugging into your privacy, it's due to a business deal, l am the Chief Risk Officer and Executive Director of China Guangfa Bank in Hong Kong. I want to present you as the owner of 49.5 million US dollars In my bank since i am the only one aware of the funds due to my investigations. Please grant me the benefit of doubt and hear me out. I need you to signify your interest by replying to this email: [email protected]
James Morrow.


----------



## manticle (3/3/14)

Do you like anyone from any other country Shaunous? So far: french, yanks, cuzzy bros and muzzies have been on your list. How are you with people from Luxembourg?


----------



## bradsbrew (3/3/14)

Florian said:


> on top of the roof trusses,


So you built it on the roof? Or you mean on top of the ceiling frames (bottom chord)? Hopefully you didnt build a storage area on the ceiling battons.


----------



## shaunous (3/3/14)

Hahaha, when you put it that way, ya making me sound like a racist Man-Tickles...

I like some Arab's, I worked with them, unless you have worked with and lived with them for weeks at a time, you have no idea, in saying that, a couple of them are the nicest people ever and I still keep in contact.

I dont dislike Kiwi's, i dislike the fact they are allowed to come in untrianed to Perth airport straight from NZ without never even living here, get off a plane and score a high paying mine job then do the training because a cuzzy bro somehow got the top spot, meanwhile there are shitloads of trained Australians sitting around Perth twiddling there fingers without work. This not only relates to WA and Perth, but its probably worse there. This is more a government thing rather then a people thing.

Yanks are god damn nice people, they are just bad travellers.

Dont get me started on the Papua New Guineans...

:lol:

p.s. I have had no dealings with people from Luxembourg


----------



## shaunous (3/3/14)

bradsbrew said:


> So you built it on the roof? Or you mean on top of the ceiling frames (bottom chord)? Hopefully you didnt build a storage area on the ceiling battons.



He'd never see it then at least and it wouldnt be noticed by the missus.


.....


Unless they are really tall


----------



## pk.sax (3/3/14)

Hah, we had none of these 'problems' travelling in the off peak time. I bet the beggars climb out of hibernation at peak tourist months, makes sense since most of the local business shut down for holidays too, no where to work at the time so scam I suppose. My own experience in Paris was very good. Friendly people, not overly so either. Except for that Pavarotti who ushered us into his restaurant, the food was great though.


----------



## Florian (3/3/14)

bradsbrew said:


> So you built it on the roof? Or you mean on top of the ceiling frames (bottom chord)? Hopefully you didnt build a storage area on the ceiling battons.


Look, I'm not good with all those building terms in this language that we speak over here, but a quick google image search tells me that I indeed might have done something that is frowned upon by a tradie trainer (or whatever it is that you're doing). 


EDIT: Hang on, bottom chord it is. The long side of the triangle, right?


----------



## pk.sax (3/3/14)

shaunous said:


> I dont dislike Kiwi's, i dislike the fact they are allowed to come in untrianed to Perth airport straight from NZ without never even living here, get off a plane and score a high paying mine job then do the training because a cuzzy bro somehow got the top spot, meanwhile there are shitloads of trained Australians sitting around Perth twiddling there fingers without work.


Throwing it out there, maybe they bitch and moan less than the finger twiddlers.
In reality though, kiwis live on far inferior working rights here than even anyone that gets proper visas to come here. They got no protection or support whatsoever. So far the ones I've met have been bloody awesome and hard workers to boot.


----------



## bradsbrew (3/3/14)

Florian said:


> Look, I'm not good with all those building terms in this language that we speak over here, but a quick google image search tells me that I indeed might have done something that is frowned upon by a tradie trainer (or whatever it is that you're doing).
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hang on, bottom chord it is. The long side of the triangle, right?


 :lol: . Only pulling ya chain mate. At least you didnt refer to the ceiling as the roof.


----------



## shaunous (3/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> *In reality though, kiwis live on far inferior working rights here than even anyone that gets proper visas to come here.* They got no protection or support whatsoever. So far the ones I've met have been bloody awesome and hard workers to boot.


How so??? Not the many i've worked with.



> Throwing it out there, maybe they bitch and moan less than the finger twiddlers.


I never find it hard getting a job, but im a Caterpillar trained DIesel Mechanic so im kinda lucky i wanted to do that, as us mob are a little sought after, im just refering to other not so sought after trades i work alongside or did spend time with in camps. BUT, your probably right, but who knows.


----------



## pk.sax (3/3/14)

Kiwis aren't eligible for the dole or even fair entitlements should their employer go under. They can't get Aussie citizenship. Basically besides that they can come in easy and don't need visas they are worse off in the work force than an Aussie or even a middle eastern on PR.


----------



## shaunous (3/3/14)

Cant they not get first home owners and all that bullshit straight off the plane, or is my Maori buddy a wee confused?


----------



## manticle (3/3/14)

Pretty sure First home owner's grant is open only to permanent residents and AU citizens. Kiwis have the right to live and work here straight off the plane (as do we there) but on a different visa. If they want permanent residency, they have to apply and be approved, so there's a process.


----------



## Florian (3/3/14)

bradsbrew said:


> At least you didnt refer to the ceiling as the roof.


That's one of my absolute pet hates when it comes to 'that sort of stuff'.


----------



## spog (3/3/14)

manticle said:


> Do you like anyone from any other country Shaunous? So far: french, yanks, cuzzy bros and muzzies have been on your list. How are you with people from Luxembourg?


Dunno about this Luxembourg place, sounds dodgy to me might have to give it a wide berth an Aussie tourist has to be on his guard all times. 
Err I mean at all times.


----------



## shaunous (4/3/14)

spog said:


> Dunno about this Luxembourg place, sounds dodgy to me might have to give it a wide berth an Aussie tourist has to be on his guard all times.
> Err I mean at all times.


Ready to scream "Get Fuked" at the drop of a hat :lol:


----------



## Cube (4/3/14)

manticle said:


> Pretty sure First home owner's grant is open only to permanent residents and AU citizens. Kiwis have the right to live and work here straight off the plane (as do we there) but on a different visa. If they want permanent residency, they have to apply and be approved, so there's a process.


NZ'ers get first homers grant off the plane. They get stamped with a SCV at customs automagically. No dole for them or hand outs for at least two years which is excellent. Otherwise all the dole bludging scumbags would be here already with all their 60+ family digging up the back yard to cook a feed. 

By 'getting a first home owners grant' they need to fill a banks criteria first which a normal deposit etc is needed. A work history is needed as well which is impossible to get 'off the plane'. 

So in reality yes they get it if they have work history here or a big fat deposit enough for the bank to look at them seriously. I was in the latter part where we bought a house almost outright along with business interests here so we know what it's like to come off a plane and get a secure footing here by working, buying houses etc. **** the dole and that shit. Never been on one and have no intention to find out what it's like to get one.


----------



## shaunous (4/3/14)

Just what I thought...


Also


> Otherwise all the dole bludging scumbags would be here already with all their 60+ family digging up the back yard to cook a feed.


Baaahahahahaha


----------



## Airgead (4/3/14)

Cube said:


> digging up the back yard to cook a feed.


If my next door neighbors were digging a hangi in their back yard I would be over there quick smart with a keg of beer under my arm. Those things are amazing. So tasty.


----------



## Mardoo (4/3/14)

Airgead said:


> If my next door neighbors were digging a hangi in their back yard I would be over there quick smart with a keg of beer under my arm. Those things are amazing. So tasty.


And nothing like friendly Maori neighbors for some added security. BTW Cube not all Maori are scumbags, anymore than all white folks are angels.


----------



## manticle (4/3/14)

> NZ'ers get first homers grant off the plane. They get stamped with a SCV at customs automagically. No dole for them or hand outs for at least two years which is excellent. Otherwise all the dole bludging scumbags would be here already with all their 60+ family digging up the back yard to cook a feed.
> 
> By 'getting a first home owners grant' they need to fill a banks criteria first which a normal deposit etc is needed. A work history is needed as well which is impossible to get 'off the plane'.
> 
> So in reality yes they get it if they have work history here or a big fat deposit enough for the bank to look at them seriously. I was in the latter part where we bought a house almost outright along with business interests here so we know what it's like to come off a plane and get a secure footing here by working, buying houses etc. **** the dole and that shit. Never been on one and have no intention to find out what it's like to get one.


Yeah category 1 B states that AU citizens or permanent residents only may apply - however the small print in the footnotes makes exceptions for NZ with special Visa.

http://www.osr.nsw.gov.au/sites/default/files/file_manager/ofh001.pdf

As you say though - still a process that needs to be followed. You don't just jump on a plane, land at Melbourne airport and get given thousands of dollars to buy a home in Surrey Hills.


----------



## Mattress (4/3/14)

SmallFry said:


> Yes, but can't assume every man has, and knows how to use, a circular saw


Sorry, every Man does own, and knows how to use, a circular saw.

There's a name for people who don't - Women


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (4/3/14)

Mattress said:


> Sorry, every Man does own, and knows how to use, a circular saw.
> 
> There's a name for people who don't - Women


I went to mattress house to get him to chip wood for me. He asked where my dress was.


----------



## warra48 (4/3/14)

Having lived in Unzud for a decade, some of that on a sheep station, I'm well familiar with the Maories. 
Most of them are great people. Always ready for a laugh, particularly the shearing gangs.

As for hangis, nothing you can't do with a slow cook on the Weber.


----------



## shaunous (5/3/14)

warra48 said:


> As for hangis, nothing you can't do with a slow cook on the Weber.


Yeh, and I remember being to one when I was younger, they dug the Roo and the Pig up, decided it was not done yet, then buried it again, it was a little dusty when it come to chew time.

I had a couple of mumu's (Earth Oven, Hangi, same shit) in PNG and well fuk me, they were good for cleaning out the bowells. They parade around with the pigs half carved up on their shoulders for a couple days before they would cook it. And if they didnt do that, they'd bash it half unconsious, yes not dead yet, then hold it onto a flamed fire, while it squealed its arse off burning its hair, bash it a little more then throw it into the mumu, and hours later, Yummo :huh:

Then the next day I would get "O Boss, Me Go Pek Pek Kwiktaim" - Which converts to "Fuk me Boss, Im about to shit myself, can I run into the forest, squirt out my arse, wipe with a leaf, then get back in your car"


----------



## schrodinger (8/3/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Haha. I had to edit that post three times. I've just come off night shift and flown home and am enjoying an Anderson Valley BA stout. I'm definitely not firing on all cylinders.


Where do you find AV beers in Oz? Please tell me!!! 

I'm going to LA in a little over two weeks. First stop will be a BevMo or Whole Foods. I don't expect to remember much of my visit...


----------



## shaunous (8/3/14)

.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/3/14)

No. Being offended by the word nigger is an American thing. 

Nigger is a noun in the English language. The word originated as a neutral term referring to black people, as *a variation of the Spanish/Portuguese noun negro, a descendant of the Latin adjective niger ("color black")*

Your dog is black, tell people it's Portuguese.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/3/14)

I am gob smacked now at the racial innuendos in the English language, e.g Black spot on roads, Indian summer, man hole, what the **** is going on, what is wrong with these words, I am racialist for saying I had road accident at a black spot. **** off, I know plenty of blacks and they would laugh at me for using inappropriate language as declared by whoever.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (8/3/14)

schrodinger said:


> Where do you find AV beers in Oz? Please tell me!!!
> 
> I'm going to LA in a little over two weeks. First stop will be a BevMo or Whole Foods. I don't expect to remember much of my visit...


I got it from Mane liquor in Perth. I think they have more than just the BA stout.

They were also doing growler fills of the BA stout about 6 months or so ago. It was amazing.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/3/14)

As for me, nothing wrong with calling a dog Nigger as in the Dam Busters. Nothing wrong with me calling a black I was playing against in rugby black bastard, it is just words, something to upset them with, part of the game.
Drinks afterwards no animosity just friends.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (8/3/14)

Racial jokes are funny. Being a racist piece of shit is not. 

It's all well and good to joke around especially with people you know, but I have a feeling some people won't be so impressed if you're calling out nigger when you're in public places.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/3/14)

Shut up mzungu


----------



## jyo (9/3/14)

Cube said:


> automagically.


Please tell me you meant this. Automagically. I love it.


----------



## shaunous (9/3/14)

.


----------



## Cube (9/3/14)

Jim Florentine. The man who says it like it is and rants about stuff that pisses him off weekly in a podcast. If you're offended by bad language and humour, give it a miss. I found this podcast from searching for Metallica interviews, which he does. I'm posting in this thread because it a thread of rants. He does babble on a bit in the beginning for about 4 minutes about shit and the odd podcast supporter but it is still Jim being Jim.

Some of my favourite rants are below:

https://itunes.apple.com/au/podcast/annoying-things-people-do/id427360363?i=162597857&mt=2
Above is what pisses him off from going shopping at the supermarket. 

https://itunes.apple.com/au/podcast/douchebags-in-the-gym/id427360363?i=163275423&mt=2
If you a gym goer, you will relate to the above I am sure.

https://itunes.apple.com/au/podcast/anyone-who-tattletales-needs/id427360363?i=241509724&mt=2
Jim rants about people that tattale tales

Others are other about drivers, heckling ticket scalpers at a game, interviews a girl that loves smelling dirty balls, dumb cashier dialogue and a lot more.


----------



## Cube (9/3/14)

jyo said:


> Please tell me you meant this. Automagically. I love it.


Yes, automagically is real word and happens every day to everyone. For example, you are automagically spinning around Sol at 67,000 MPH and zooming through space at about 220 K per sec, or 490,000 MPH without even thinking about it. 

Automagically. A special word indeed.


----------



## manticle (9/3/14)

Fuckin yeast/hops fridge fuckin froze my fuckin yeast including the two fresh 1469s I chucked in there on Friday.

2nd time it's happened.


----------



## Camo6 (9/3/14)

Damn. I left mine open for a whole day in a hot shed recently but seem to have averted catastrophe. Sounds like you need to run it off an STC.


----------



## Bribie G (9/3/14)

Lazy news reporting to fill up bulletins on a slow news day:

Tragedy in Northern Victoria where two carloads of teenagers collided head-on, four dead and several in intensive care

Meanwhile in Queensland West of Toowoomba a fatality as a car towing a horse float collides with a family sedan leaving an elderly lady dead and two people fighting for their lives

And in Rockhampton a pregnant lady was released from hospital suffering minor bruises after being hit by a cyclist at a pedestrian crossing

In the same State, in Maryborough, a stray Big W shopping trolley has dented a Volvo

And over in Perth, a moth landed on a Toyota Rav 4 leaving a grey streak.....


----------



## pk.sax (10/3/14)

Bribie G said:


> Lazy news reporting to fill up bulletins on a slow news day:
> 
> Tragedy in Northern Victoria where two carloads of teenagers collided head-on, four dead and several in intensive care
> 
> ...


Not much changes in 10 years. Could've been the news of the day after my flying boat arrived. I was shocked to see no scandals, corruption cases, statewide strikes, riots, abductions and killings, rape scandals, bribery sting op reports, cricket in page 1, nuclear tests, ballistic missile launch tests, defence acquisition scandals, amitabh bacchan's latest return to film...


----------



## pk.sax (10/3/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/78652-a-brew-on-the-wild-side-the-age-brett-etc/

You wouldn't want to mention this to the WW people. That thread might fire off again.


----------



## schrodinger (10/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> No. Being offended by the word nigger is an American thing.


True. But FWIW, in case anybody finds himself in America at some stage, the offense is pretty profound -- i.e., it's not like the f-word or the c-word. It's a totally different beast. It's colored by the arbitrary and hateful dehumanisation of a quarter or so of the population, first through 250 years of slavery and then through another century of segregation, exclusion and gratuitous cruelty. Where I come from, it's not a word -- it's a touchstone for the worst in us, and a reminder of how easily a supposedly enlightened culture can become cheerleaders for mass murder.

I always laugh when we Americans compare ourselves favourably with the Nazis, or others with similarly self righteous delusion based on group identity.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/3/14)

I can't believe that anyone thinks using the word "nigger" is acceptable in any context, anywhere.

It's not as though we're not aware of the history of black and white racial issues and that in most cases the word is used to villify non whites. I was with a mate once and he was using the word in public and I pulled him up on it and then he said something like, "oh well, fuckin' black c*nts".
When someone is using the word "nigger", they might as well be saying "black c*nt'", because in my opinion that's what they mean.


----------



## shaunous (10/3/14)

But seriously, saying in public is a bit 'not on'.

Time and a place really, and only certain people can get away with it, like a lot of bad jokes, certain people get a laugh, many get shunned or beaten up.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/3/14)

shaunous said:


> But seriously, saying in public is a bit 'not on'.
> 
> Time and a place really, and only certain people can get away with it, like a lot of bad jokes, certain people get a laugh, many get shunned or beaten up.


It was in a pub and some people were laughing, but surely we can be funny without having to do it in a way that is deliberately insulting to others.


----------



## shaunous (10/3/14)

.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/3/14)

Waylens probably thinking "I wish that white trash bitch would quit it with that shit". I'm only joking though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/3/14)

Like schrodinger said it's a flashpoint in the US and offence can be taken where none is intended, but I don't think it's healthy for people to get all high and mighty booing and hissing because someone said a "no no" word. Context and intent are important, you can be incredibly racist / bigoted without ever saying nigger faggot, and like most things actions speak louder than words.


----------



## shaunous (10/3/14)

.


----------



## shaunous (10/3/14)

Talking Funny!
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=il1sgQUtYs8


----------



## schrodinger (10/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Like schrodinger said it's a flashpoint in the US and offence can be taken where none is intended, but I don't think it's healthy for people to get all high and mighty booing and hissing because someone said a "no no" word. Context and intent are important, you can be incredibly racist / bigoted without ever saying nigger faggot, and like most things actions speak louder than words.


I totally agree, and just to clarify, I sure didn't mean to imply you'd said anything out of order. Just giving my perspective on what the word means to a Yank from the Mason Dixon line. Obviously the context here is that we're not in America.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/3/14)

Defending the use of the word nigger in the 21st century. Wow, just wow.........


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/3/14)

Oh yeah, I wasn't referring to anyone in particular with the booing and hissing, just an observation.


----------



## shaunous (10/3/14)

Maybe we should get the ol mods to delete this whole thing, I'd hate for people to be googling home brew in the future and this section of this topic pops up.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/3/14)

Yes, people can be very quick to stand up and waggle their finger while ignoring the real issue. So quick you beat me to the post button.


----------



## shaunous (10/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Maybe we should get the ol mods to delete this whole thing, I'd hate for people to be googling home brew in the future and this section of this topic pops up.


Just Saying...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/3/14)

All this reminds me of the 2 most politically correct shows on TV......Swift & Shift couriers and Housos.


----------



## shaunous (10/3/14)

Fukin great TV shows.


----------



## schrodinger (10/3/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Defending the use of the word nigger in the 21st century. Wow, just wow.........


Sorry Black dog, I wasn't defending the use of the word. I think we agree about this. I only meant to acknowledge that context matters as Liam_snorkel pointed out and as you obviously agree, given that you used the word in your posts in a 'meta' sort of context. 

Maybe you're absolutely right. Some words are harsh enough that you can never know how everyone in the room sees the context. One might see it as ironic humor, another as a subtle dig, another as hateful. I wonder if Waylen was in fact thinking just what you jokingly suggested.


----------



## shaunous (10/3/14)

.


----------



## shaunous (10/3/14)

When I was in PNG, the Irish lads all called me a Kiwi, I was offended.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/3/14)

When I had dreadlocks people would confuse me with being Maori quite often, except actual Maoris.


----------



## shaunous (10/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> When I had dreadlocks people would confuse me with being Maori quite often, except actual Maoris.


You can have my shoulder to cry on anytime Liam.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/3/14)

chur bro


----------



## shaunous (11/3/14)

Before there were so many 'Shaunous's' on the internerd, you used to be able to google just 'Shaunous' and all my shit would come up, photobucket, myspace, facebook, my dodgy webpage i had.

Still i'd rather all be deleted.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/3/14)

there's still plenty of you on the first page of results


----------



## Airgead (11/3/14)

And your comments will live in the google cache forever...


----------



## manticle (11/3/14)

I am not in favour of mass deletions and I don't really think there's anything that needs to be deleted. However for now I will hide the posts.

Shaunous can you PM which bits you would prefer deleted or edited and I'll discuss deletion with the other mods?


----------



## manticle (11/3/14)

Actually seems like you have done your own editing Shaunous. I've hidden the posts that quoted you.

Messy thread.


----------



## Bribie G (11/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> When I had dreadlocks people would confuse me with being Maori quite often, except actual Maoris.


So you were that bastard on the train, often wondered.


----------



## lukiferj (11/3/14)

Just copped a bull ant bite on the scrotum for the second time in my life tonight. The first time was on my wedding day. **** ants!


----------



## goomboogo (11/3/14)

lukiferj said:


> Just copped a bull ant bite on the scrotum for the second time in my life tonight. The first time was on my wedding day. **** ants!


Put your pants on.


----------



## lukiferj (11/3/14)

goomboogo said:


> Put your pants on.


 Don't tell me how to live my life


----------



## shaunous (12/3/14)

Who else walks past the toilet to piss outside?????


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/3/14)

Toilets are for shittin.


----------



## manticle (12/3/14)

When I had a backyard I did often. Feels freer


----------



## spog (12/3/14)

I piss on ants nests.


----------



## lukiferj (12/3/14)

Careful they don't bite you


----------



## shaunous (12/3/14)

'Whats your name, he"ll right it on the wall for you'.




Liam_snorkel said:


> Toilets are for shittin.


Amen!


----------



## spog (12/3/14)

lukiferj said:


> Careful they don't bite you


 don't think that will ever happen ,having long legs and small balls negates the likelihood .


----------



## spog (18/3/14)

With utmost respect regarding Mick Jaggers girlfriend taking her own life and tour dates are in limbo for the concert,I fcukn nearly fell off my chair tonight watching the Adelaide channel 7 news when this took precedence over this states ( south Oz) elections issues as we still don't know who will be in power?.
Call me a Cnut if you want,but tour dates in question over political governance !. Tour dates? Faaaark me.


----------



## shaunous (18/3/14)

I am banned by the missus from watching any news on TV as I turn into an angry old man and wanna smash the TV pretty much every time.


----------



## Not For Horses (18/3/14)

spog said:


> Call me a Cnut if you want...


I don't think that makes you the Viking king of England does it?


----------



## Mardoo (18/3/14)

spog said:


> With utmost respect regarding Mick Jaggers girlfriend taking her own life and tour dates are in limbo for the concert,I fcukn nearly fell off my chair tonight watching the Adelaide channel 7 news when this took precedence over this states ( south Oz) elections issues as we still don't know who will be in power?.
> Call me a Cnut if you want,but tour dates in question over political governance !. Tour dates? Faaaark me.


It's the Stones dude. ( :drinks: )


----------



## Yob (18/3/14)

I've pretty much prided myself over the years as being someone who holds true to my word, I say what I do, I get there on time, I keep my word... 

I feckin hate getting less than that in return, if your word ain't bankable you might as well give up... If it's good enough for me to live by its good enough to receive the same level of respect... Or so you would think


----------



## spog (18/3/14)

Not For Horses said:


> I don't think that makes you the Viking king of England does it?


Well I am half Norwegien .
Cheers.. King Cnut Spog.....


----------



## technobabble66 (18/3/14)

@Yob - sadly, it's the right way to live, but the wrong thing to expect of others. It's kinda like you've gotta protect yourself against the 5% out there that are just pricks, and the 5% that might be pricks if the circumstances suit.


----------



## technobabble66 (18/3/14)

On a minor note: as mentioned earlier in this thread, people driving slowly in the right hand lane.
Drives. Me. Nuts. 
Esp. truck drivers driving in the right lane. (FWIW, much respect to truckies - generally drive much much better than 75% of others on the roads).
& esp. B-doubles - you guys aren't ever gonna accelerate faster than the 80-year-olds in the left lane. So WTF are you doing in the overtaking lane?!?
And no, they're not getting ready to do a right turn - i'd be ok with that.


----------



## Dave70 (19/3/14)

Got an optometrists appointment coming up.
I just _know_ he's going to prescribe reading glasses.

******* eyes..


----------



## Florian (19/3/14)

shaunous said:


> I am banned by the missus from watching any news on TV as I turn into an angry old man and wanna smash the TV pretty much every time.


Sounds like you've got a good one there. She isn't German by any chance?


----------



## shaunous (19/3/14)

Florian said:


> Sounds like you've got a good one there. She isn't German by any chance?


Haha, well yeh, but not close, down the track she is yeh.

Its in my own best interest to not watch news anymore, to many wingeing, useless kunts agrovate me, and im not even 30 yet, :huh:

I do however read VICE Mag, where real news comes from


----------



## spog (19/3/14)

Was talking to a couple this morning who were going to the stones concert,their hotel room in Adelaide was booked and paid for for the over inflated cashing in ripoff price of $400.00 for the one night,usually $168.00.
They have been told that no refund will be given and no credit for future use ie a possible later stones concert.
No refund on a service not used due to unfortunate events!
Honestly,some people need their fcukn heads kicked in, pack of arseholes.


----------



## Florian (19/3/14)

Yob said:


> I've pretty much prided myself over the years as being someone who holds true to my word, I say what I do, I get there on time, I keep my word...
> 
> I feckin hate getting less than that in return, if your word ain't bankable you might as well give up... If it's good enough for me to live by its good enough to receive the same level of respect... Or so you would think


Nah, just because you're on top of your game doesn't mean you can or should expect the same from everyone else. People have different priorities in life, you have to take people the way they are, that's one thing I've learnt.

If it's too much to take, then move on, but if you care about those people, then learn to live with their imperfections. Although there's nothing wrong with voicing your opinion from time to time.


----------



## Florian (19/3/14)

spog said:


> Was talking to a couple this morning who were going to the stones concert,their hotel room in Adelaide was booked and paid for for the over inflated cashing in ripoff price of $400.00 for the one night,usually $168.00.
> They have been told that no refund will be given and no credit for future use ie a possible later stones concert.
> No refund on a service not used due to unfortunate events!
> Honestly,some people need their fcukn heads kicked in, pack of arseholes.


If it's an advanced purchase rate then fair enough, they would have known those conditions on time of booking. But honestly, $400 is a bit steep for advanced purchase, should've been a best available rate, in which case they would get a full refund.


----------



## Dave70 (19/3/14)

spog said:


> Was talking to a couple this morning who were going to the stones concert,their hotel room in Adelaide was booked and paid for for the over inflated cashing in ripoff price of $400.00 for the one night,usually $168.00.
> They have been told that no refund will be given and no credit for future use ie a possible later stones concert.
> No refund on a service not used due to unfortunate events!
> Honestly,some people need their fcukn heads kicked in, pack of arseholes.


I'd still go.
And soil all the linen. 
Thoroughly.


----------



## tavas (19/3/14)

Dave70 said:


> Got an optometrists appointment coming up.
> I just _know_ he's going to prescribe reading glasses.
> 
> ******** eyes..*


Well there's your problem right there. Eyes are for seeing only.


----------



## .DJ. (19/3/14)

I didnt think anything was gonna change.. h34r:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/78990-phasing-out-free-retail-program/


----------



## Yob (19/3/14)

I believe it was "no change means no changes"


----------



## mckenry (19/3/14)

Kranky. Its bloody hard to buy an HD set-top box with HDD. Every TV these days has a built in tuner. Mine doesnt. Bought it when 1080 was relatively new to the average household. Nice SONY Bravia, so no need to change it. Original set-top finally packed it in. Needed a new one.
Everything is either set-top only, no recording or set-top DVD/Blu-ray.
Finally found what I need online from Kogan. Paid the acceptable price. Gets delivered at what I rate as the latest possible timeframe before follow up.
Use it for 2 months. Our area has that whole DTV frequency redistribution thing happening on day 0. Day 1 comes and there is no picture, as to be expected. Press menu to do the re-tune. Nothing. Fxckin thing has had the driver pack it in according to the help chat. Now I have to send it to Melbourne for inspection and they will replace it if they find a fault. I said it seems a bit strange that it is at exactly when the DTV channels changed. Our other TV with a built in tuner had no picture at exactly the same time and I just re-tuned that. Co-incidence he said..
:angry2: :angry2: :angry2:


----------



## shaunous (19/3/14)

My work mate has just recently had a bad bad experience with Kogan, with their Go-Pro copy. They did nothing to help after days of calls and emails, untill he went out of control on them with Facebook and Twitter, within 2 hrs he had a phone call advising of a refund coming and he can keep the dodgy product.

One of Social Media's few benefits


----------



## jlm (19/3/14)

tavas said:


> Well there's your problem right there. Eyes are for seeing only.


I'm really pissed of Tavas got to break out this gag before I did. Rant over.


----------



## tavas (19/3/14)

mckenry said:


> Kogan.


Well there's your problem.

I'm on a roll today!


----------



## lukiferj (19/3/14)

That sucks. I have 3 kogan tvs and have been very ahppy with all of them. Hsd a small issue where one of my kids threw one of the remotes and kogan had a new one out to me within a week.


----------



## Yob (19/3/14)

Have you got CM2's phone?


----------



## lukiferj (19/3/14)

Fcuk. Mbaye.


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/3/14)

.DJ. said:


> I didnt think anything was gonna change.. h34r:
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/78990-phasing-out-free-retail-program/





Yob said:


> I believe it was "no change means no changes"


 Constant retail posts in the recent threads box is one of the areas that attracts a lot of complaints.
Maybe if retailers would stop constantly bumping their threads into the recent threads box there wouldn't be a need for change, also we now have a plethora of "members" requesting retailer status and pretty soon that's all you will see in the new posts area.

All the retailers will still get their exposure the only difference is they won't be shoving it down our throats every time they make a tiny change on their website or start stocking fermenter grommets, they will have their own area to post their wares in that won't be linked to the recent threads box and members can peruse the retail section at their leisure.
Site sponsors will be given a little more exposure, but then why shouldn't they, after all they support the site financially which keeps the place running.


----------



## Mardoo (20/3/14)

Just for clarity, did the statement that "free" retailer posting was ending not mean that retailers would need to pay to post? I'd like to hear a bit more description of how it is to happen if possible.


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/3/14)

Any retailer wishing to get clarification is welcome and encouraged to contact Austin, and I am sure he will be making a general announcement when all the details are ironed out.


----------



## Dave70 (20/3/14)

tavas said:


> Well there's your problem right there. Eyes are for seeing only.


I suspect theres a correlation between the volume of pornography I've filtered through the lenses of my peepers, the subsequent wanking and the old wives tale. 
Cruelly ironic as MILF is my preferred genre of the artform. 

I plan to submit a Ph.D on the topic.
Soon as I find out what Ph.D means.


----------



## Airgead (20/3/14)

Dave70 said:


> Soon as I find out what Ph.D means.


Piled higher and Deeper.


----------



## .DJ. (20/3/14)

AndrewQLD said:


> Any retailer wishing to get clarification is welcome and encouraged to contact Austin, and I am sure he will be making a general announcement when all the details are ironed out.


what about normal members who wish to get clarification?


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/3/14)

As stated before, a general announcement will be forthcoming with details on the new retailer settings, having said that, details of sponsorship and retailer status is confidential between retailers, sponsors and the site owner.


----------



## Dave70 (20/3/14)

Airgead said:


> Piled higher and Deeper.


Can I do it at TAFE?

And online?


----------



## .DJ. (20/3/14)

AndrewQLD said:


> As stated before, a general announcement will be forthcoming with details on the new retailer settings, having said that, details of sponsorship and retailer status is confidential between retailers, sponsors and the site owner.


you know it would be a better idea to get all the details sorted FIRST, before making announcements...

Stops people wondering/questioning/making their own assumptions...


----------



## pcmfisher (20/3/14)

mckenry said:


> Kranky. Its bloody hard to buy an HD set-top box with HDD. Every TV these days has a built in tuner. Mine doesnt. Bought it when 1080 was relatively new to the average household. Nice SONY Bravia, so no need to change it. Original set-top finally packed it in. Needed a new one.
> Everything is either set-top only, no recording or set-top DVD/Blu-ray.
> Finally found what I need online from Kogan. Paid the acceptable price. Gets delivered at what I rate as the latest possible timeframe before follow up.
> Use it for 2 months. Our area has that whole DTV frequency redistribution thing happening on day 0. Day 1 comes and there is no picture, as to be expected. Press menu to do the re-tune. Nothing. Fxckin thing has had the driver pack it in according to the help chat. Now I have to send it to Melbourne for inspection and they will replace it if they find a fault. I said it seems a bit strange that it is at exactly when the DTV channels changed. Our other TV with a built in tuner had no picture at exactly the same time and I just re-tuned that. Co-incidence he said..
> :angry2: :angry2: :angry2:


What? You couldn't find a PVR?

Single or twin tuner. 300gig to 1TB hard drives. Less than $200 to $500.

See here and here.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

I went to BigW and bought a $25 set top box. Records TV to an externall USB drive and plays musiv and .avi movies. Best bang for your buck.


----------



## Dave70 (20/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I went to BigW and bought a $25 set top box. Records TV to an externall USB drive and plays musiv and .avi movies. Best bang for your buck.


Did you get that government subsidy thingo?

You know the one where the same box would have cost you $35.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

Nope. No subsidy.


----------



## shaunous (20/3/14)

Dave70 said:


> I suspect theres a correlation between the volume of pornography I've filtered through the lenses of my peepers, the subsequent wanking and the old wives tale.
> Cruelly ironic as MILF is my preferred genre of the artform.
> 
> I plan to submit a Ph.D on the topic.
> Soon as I find out what Ph.D means.


MILF's for amatuers, you need to mature your palate with a little granny business.


----------



## mckenry (20/3/14)

pcmfisher said:


> What? You couldn't find a PVR?
> 
> Single or twin tuner. 300gig to 1TB hard drives. Less than $200 to $500.
> 
> See here and here.


Sure, I could find them in Harvey Norman for >$400. We dont have JB Hi-Fi around here. Hence why I bought online and Kogan was cheaper than all those you linked, with the right specs. Just shit itself which is why I was ranting.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (20/3/14)

Rugby League. Fucks me how I ever let this game make/ruin my week. Here's how it goes, for AFL followers(I may yet join you lot) or the truly smart who just ignore all this crap to begin with. 
80%- one bloke gets the ball runs up to three blokes and they all have a nice hug. One of them then runs away, don't ask why, its the rules. The rest of them then get on the ground and writhe around there for a while, no doubt saying and thinking things like, "man you got big guns, how much do you press?" And stuff like, "who does your ink?" And possibly also, "wonder when the next Skit mix CD is out." Continually repeat.
15%- Two weasels in pink or yellow shiny shirts trying to adjudicate the mess but have no idea how because the rules change every year just as they only just learned the last ones.
5%- Some athletic skill and ability that in NSW and QLD was once known as "footy."


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/3/14)

Watch real rugby instead.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (20/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Watch real rugby instead.


I miss the cricket already


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Watch real rugby instead.
> 
> Seconded.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (20/3/14)

I don't mind a Wallabies game


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/3/14)

Danny Cipriani has been busy losing his bad boy image and could find himself in the England team shouldn't have let the Rebels down though.


----------



## manticle (20/3/14)

How the **** did pop-punk ever surface? It's so horrible.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (20/3/14)

I don't know Manticle. One of the great mysteries. One thing's for sure though, if Joey Ramone ever heard them, he'd have given every member of Fall Out Boy a hefty kick to the crutch.


----------



## shaunous (20/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Watch real rugby instead.


One of the smartest things ever said on AHB

Rugby League is fukin terrible, i love watching the older stuff, when it shows the guys name and his occupation on when they are announced, and his of normal size and his fit, and or a big fat bloke thats hard to tackle.
Many of school fights started over whats better, Soccer/League/Union

Sorry, no AFL in Nothern NSW or QLD, well much back then anyway.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

Yeah..League has become a boring bogans game...much like V8 Supercars.

Getting sick of over paid dickhead football players going out thinking they're hero's, getting arrested and the club paying the lawyers to get them off in court because " Your Honour, Joe Dickead is a respected member of the community, he achieves this by turning up at junior league by and being a hero"


----------



## Donske (21/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Many of school fights started over whats better, *Football*/League/Union
> 
> Sorry, no AFL in Nothern NSW or QLD, well much back then anyway.



Fixed that for you.

Just kidding, I've got no problem with the sport being called soccer, correcting some of the bogans at work is good for a laugh though, especially when you point out to them that Rugby is neither played with your feet or a ball, it should be called Handegg.


----------



## Mattress (21/3/14)

Donske said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> Just kidding, I've got no problem with the sport being called soccer, correcting some of the bogans at work is good for a laugh though, especially when you point out to them that Rugby is neither played with your feet or a ball, it should be called Handegg.


Well, Rugby is played while your on your feet.

But I agree, soccer is the only game that they use their feet all of the time. Except for when they use their head. And also when they throw it in from the sideline. Oh, and the goalie, he uses his hands quite a bit.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/14)

Rugby isn't football, it's rugby... however there is plenty of kicking particularly when it's two Northern Hemisphere teams playing. and then there's rucks, & scrums..


----------



## angus_grant (21/3/14)

Mattress said:


> Well, Rugby is played while your on your feet.
> 
> But I agree, soccer is the only game that they use their feet all of the time. Except for when they use their head. And also when they throw it in from the sideline. Oh, and the goalie, he uses his hands quite a bit.


Soccer also use their acting a fair bit!! h34r:


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/14)

*dons flame suit

NFL for the win.


----------



## warra48 (21/3/14)

I ignore all foot/hand/head ball games, whatever they are called. Boring as rat's poo, as is supercar v8 woos racing. So is F1 now that Bernie has totally stuffed it with his silly money and tv comes before all else behaviour.

The chaps with the real balls are the MotoGP racers. In the smaller classes they also have real ones, but they're still growing them a little.

It's the only thing I now watch, the racing that is, not the balls.


----------



## angus_grant (21/3/14)

Moto 2 is where the action is. Man, those mofo's are crazy. First corner of every race I grit my teeth and wonder how many riders will crash.

Moto GP I watch because ummmm....... I don't really know why. Because they are the big toys I suppose
All down to bike setup.
I will say it was great to watch when Simmo was there, and obviously last season was a blast to watch with Marquez coming in and blowing up the status quo between Jorge and Dani.

So we are back to a 2 horse race (marquez and Jorge) with Dani fighting for the podium with the rest. Who knows what Vale is going to do? Earn some cash and do some helmet designs. h34r:

And the men with the massively big hairy over-sized titan balls are the real road racers. Love watching the sketchy IOM footage every year. The GP riders say they are crazy. I think it was either Vale or Jorge wouldn't do an exhibition lap there because it was too dangerous. Didn't stop Cameron Donald ripping around on a Suzuki GP bike. :super: :super:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/14)

So really what we're saying is that the ultimate ball game would be men wearing NFL gear playing Rugby whilst riding superbikes, on a field lined with bitumen?

**** yeah, I'd watch that.


----------



## Not For Horses (21/3/14)

I like to think of AFL as 'The Seagull Game'

You throw a red ball (the hot chip) up in the middle of them (the seagulls) then they all jump on each other and try and get it and take it to their end.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> So really what we're saying is that the ultimate ball game would be men wearing NFL gear playing Rugby whilst riding superbikes, on a field lined with bitumen?
> 
> **** yeah, I'd watch that.


Super Moto GP Polo-Hockey, i'd watch that.


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/14)

Oh man. This would be epic.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/14)

the closest I can think of is wheelchair rugby, that game looks pretty hectic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbqcbtVY1Gc


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/14)

Murderball is awesome


----------



## angus_grant (21/3/14)

I remember they had a tv show on it before the Paralympics one year. Bloody psychos. All that testosterone and no outlet until they found wheelchair rugby. One show I watched a guy crashed into another chair at full pace and ended up flipping over the chair. Got his chair up again and off after the ball. 
I was really impressed with the strength of the chairs. They gave those things a flogging!!!


----------



## Airgead (21/3/14)

Rollerball


----------



## Not For Horses (21/3/14)

I've played dirt bike polo before. Ridiculously dangerous/good fun!
Bit hard to hold the clutch, throttle and stick at the same time though.
Plus you have to use the mallet in your left hand.


----------



## pcmfisher (21/3/14)

How about Curling.
Anyone know the two conflicting ideas behind why they curl??


----------



## spog (21/3/14)

Hasn't Murderball been renamed so its name doesn't upset the P.C masses.?


----------



## shaunous (24/3/14)

Spent the weekend in Melbourne.

WTF is wrong with people these days???

Is it City v Country (Like all my argurments :lol: )

On the plane, both ways it happened, flights between Sydney & Melbourne. Watching older people or ladies struggling to remove their bags from the overhead, people just stand there staring at them and getting annoyed they are taking so long because they want to get off the plane quicker, so they can wait at the baggage carousal. Why the fuk cant people help these people get there bags down, young and middle aged guys just standing there watching these poor people bust there arse.
I helped one chick and she congratulated me that hard I thought I may have got her pregnant and i'd have to inform the wife I've somehow impregnated a girl while giving her a bag from the overhead. She was so stoked.

Why Like This?


----------



## Camo6 (24/3/14)

Tell me about it. My wife used to commute to the docklands and even when 6 months pregnant she sometimes had to stand on the train. One day she had to sit on the ground to stop from collapsing and people just looked at her like she was a junkie.


----------



## manticle (24/3/14)

Not all of us are that self absorbed and callous Shaunous.


----------



## pk.sax (24/3/14)

They must do the same thing at home to their parents and grandparents.

Although, it's a bit hard not to get annoyed with the ones travelling with massive hand luggage on a commuter flight. Ffs, it is a 1 hr flight and it takes 20 minutes to get out of the plane for all the ridiculous amounts of crap people haul.


----------



## shaunous (24/3/14)

manticle said:


> Not all of us are that self absorbed and callous Shaunous.


I know mate.
Just having a go :lol:

But that plane thing and not helping the elderly, women and short people annoyed me. How hard is it?


----------



## shaunous (24/3/14)

Another thing on the flight from Melb to Sydney, an Asian private school (excuse my generalisation, but I couldn't read their blazers), the plane was 4/5 full of them, including 4 teachers. The plane was late because they are couldn't obviously understand the term 'Turn off all your fukin electrical shit', the teachers mustn't have been able to speak English either, as they sat there and didn't help, the stewardess had to physically spend a minute or more at every set of seats doing hand signals to turn their phones and other weird gadgets off, then return to sit down, and notice most of them had just switched them back on again, then go through the same shit again doing hand signals and telling them to turn it off. Lucky I was sober at this point or I would have turned around and launched a phone or 2. 

Needless to say, I didn't help any of them with their bags. im pretty sure 'Turn Off' while pointing at a device and making cut throat signals cant be that hard to figure out, in anyone's language. Then to turn them back on again straight after, im sorry, yáll deserve back pain.


----------



## manticle (24/3/14)

shaunous said:


> I know mate.
> Just having a go :lol:
> 
> But that plane thing and not helping the elderly, women and short people annoyed me. How hard is it?


Happens on public transport a lot too (unhelpful selfish attitudes I mean). Other great things include trying to enter the train as people are coming off. Had a girl presume she could just walk straight at me/through me the other day. Confirmation that I am made of solid matter.


----------



## spog (24/3/14)

manticle said:


> Happens on public transport a lot too (unhelpful selfish attitudes I mean). Other great things include trying to enter the train as people are coming off. Had a girl presume she could just walk straight at me/through me the other day. Confirmation that I am made of solid matter.


I noticed when in Munich and Austria that people stand back and allow passengers to get off the tram/train/ bus before themselves getting on board,common courtesy.
But in London more than a few found out that I am also made of solid matter.
Adding to plane passengers I usually in a raised voice say....quick,quick grab ya bags and get of the plane before the terminal moves.
People stare at me as if I am nuts.but it does cause more than a few to smile.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/14)

Just yell....." ******* boat people....run for your lives...there gunna steal our jobs and root our children"


----------



## Cube (25/3/14)

... and install Windows Vista on your home computers while you are out.

Ohhhh the humanity.


----------



## shaunous (25/3/14)

http://www.unlockaustralia.com.au/


----------



## Airgead (26/3/14)

shaunous said:


> http://www.unlockaustralia.com.au/


Yep... idiots like that really make me rant as well. Moronic 4wd hoons ruining our national parks.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (27/3/14)

The one thing I love about working FIFO and having to fly to and from work is that we all know each other. When we land, everyone waits until the passengers in front of them get up to disembark. There's no mad scramble and it's just so easy. I don't know why all planes don't operate like this.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (27/3/14)

Ps. While I love many of the sports mentioned above, none of them are as good as MMA.


----------



## Airgead (27/3/14)

Really? The only MMA I have ever seen looked like a 20 minute gay porn clip. Two blokes hugging each other and rolling round on the floor.

All sports pale into insignificance beside historical fencing. You can have your MMA... I'll be there with my two handed sword.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/14)

Pfftt....Jousting....ftw......winner takes the glory.


----------



## SmallFry (27/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Pfftt....Jousting....ftw......winner takes the glory.


Four-fifty? For jousting sticks? Tell 'im he's dreaming.


----------



## Airgead (27/3/14)

Not even I'm crazy enough to do jousting. that really is a sport for the clinically insane. Give me a nice safe pole axe or bastard sword any day.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/14)

Jousting definatly makes MMA look rather gay


----------



## Airgead (27/3/14)

MMA makes MMA look gay.


----------



## Dave70 (27/3/14)

Airgead said:


> MMA makes MMA look gay.


Turkish wrestling makes gay look hetro.


----------



## Not For Horses (27/3/14)

Dave70 said:


> Turkish wrestling makes gay look hetro.


So many questions to be answered here...


----------



## Dave70 (27/3/14)

Actually that reminds me of another quirky euro sport. Calcio Storico.
The object as best I can decipher appears to be to get the ball from one of the field to the other whilst shattering as many jaws as possible along the way. Kind of like how the Springboks roll..
Think volleyball / vale tudo hybrid, but with less rules but more Italian boofheads. 



http://youtu.be/FNV7EYotnvI


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/3/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in9SiDtJLaU


----------



## Not For Horses (27/3/14)

Dave70 said:


> Actually that reminds me of another quirky euro sport. Calcio Storico.
> The object as best I can decipher appears to be to get the ball from one of the field to the other whilst shattering as many jaws as possible along the way. Kind of like how the Springboks roll..
> Think volleyball / vale tudo hybrid, but with less rules but more Italian boofheads.


Ok so its kinda like an orgy of MMA but with a guy dressed as Genghis Kahn refereeing and for some reason Ronald Mcdonald is there too.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/3/14)

holy s**t that looks awesome!


----------



## manticle (27/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in9SiDtJLaU


You cookin' Hughes? You gay mate?

Yeah I'm gay mate. I'm icing cakes with 30 chicks and you fuckwits are showering together.


----------



## lukiferj (27/3/14)

Ha ha. This is awesome!


----------



## shaunous (27/3/14)

Dave70 said:


> Actually that reminds me of another quirky euro sport. Calcio Storico.
> The object as best I can decipher appears to be to get the ball from one of the field to the other whilst shattering as many jaws as possible along the way. Kind of like how the Springboks roll..
> Think volleyball / vale tudo hybrid, but with less rules but more Italian boofheads.
> 
> ...


We used to play this In school, we called it Italian Football though. There wasn't as much one on one boxing like in that vid, but it was pretty much no rules football, the ball just had to get across the opps line (rope in front of the boundary fences) with nothing ruled out to stop them. Teachers used to stop it every now and then so we had to pretend we were playing touch footy with a soccer ball. We even played this in primary school I remember. Kinda freaky u found a vid of it, I never knew it was real, I just figured it was something some stupid kid made up and we all played, I didn't even know what Tha Fuk Italians were back then. I better forward this onto the ol school mates


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/3/14)

^ same thing at the primary school I went to - although we knew it colloquially as Mugby.


----------



## spog (27/3/14)

Nothing like going to a boxing match and having a game of football breaking out..
Wow.remonds me of Gaelic football


----------



## lukiferj (27/3/14)

dane said:


> While this FAQ is only for beginners, there is a website that is fairly well know in the brewing community. For information on more advanced techniques, please have a look at www.howtobrew.com. It is an excellent resource!



Mugby was the best.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (27/3/14)

Barcode was better.


----------



## 5teve (27/3/14)

Good old mugby, aka kill the dill with the pill. Our version at high school didn't really have a goal to it other than see how long you could run with the ball/rock/piece of bark etc before getting creamed. We played a tackle version of soccer like that which we called wogby league, wogs on one team, non wogs on the other (pretty much half the kids at school were Italian). A heap of guys in the grade above me got the cuts one day when the principal busted them playing it. Ah memories.


----------



## Northside Novice (28/3/14)

.


----------



## shaunous (28/3/14)

northside novice said:


> Happy days , if your reading this , you are alive mutha fuka !! Suk it up ! How good is it , you are the last line of a long line of sexual intercourse , No mater how ugly your mother inlaw is ! Some one gave it just so you could read this right now ! Very lucky even if your not getting any Ha !
> 
> Just smile and be alive , yair I know it's easy when your not dead !!!!! Ahahahhahahahahah


Didnt anyone ever tell you not to eat the brown acid.

No it is good to be alive, now i just hope i dont get heavy metals poisoning from making just over 300 snapper sinkers right now.


----------



## Dave70 (28/3/14)

northside novice said:


> Happy days , if your reading this , you are alive mutha fuka !! Suk it up ! How good is it , you are the last line of a long line of sexual intercourse , No mater how ugly your mother inlaw is ! Some one gave it just so you could read this right now ! Very lucky even if your not getting any Ha !
> 
> Just smile and be alive , yair I know it's easy when your not dead !!!!! Ahahahhahahahahah


http://youtu.be/DhqjeHvEV7Q

post..


----------



## goomboogo (28/3/14)

Socrates lives.


----------



## manticle (28/3/14)

I like that it was edited. Means a lot of thought went into constructing it just so.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/4/14)

Pet hate: people who say brought instead of bought.


----------



## Not For Horses (1/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Pet hate: people who say brought instead of bought.


Can we add people who say 'literally' to that list.
I'm not sure why but this in particular annoys the absolute shite out of me.

Personal favourite: A little while ago in Melbourne sitting eating breakfast on a saturday morning and I hear two girls talking. "ohh right, it was such a massive night. I literally died"

Not yet you didn't love. But you might when I choke you with that granola and later a dictionary.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/4/14)

Haha yeah I also hate that one. It's only acceptable when a figure of speech happens in reality, say, if someone has collected all of the eggs from the chook pen but doesn't have a free hand to close the gate. When recounting they story they could say "I literally had all my eggs in one basket" and I probably wouldn't punch them.


----------



## warra48 (1/4/14)

Some more candidates for the list:


People who store their clean grundies and socks in a "draw', instead of a "drawer".

Atheists who's most common exclamation of surprise is "oh my god".

Let's not go down the larger versus lager path.


----------



## Florian (1/4/14)

warra48 said:


> Let's not go down the larger versus lager path.


That would of not gone down well.


----------



## manticle (1/4/14)

Oh migod that is literally so random.

Awesome


----------



## Florian (1/4/14)

Warra you invisible freak, stop editing my posts when I'm trying to make a point!


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

Yep

'Literally' & 'Random', the 2 most annoying things to here from some frontbums mouth, especially repeated over and over every sentence.

'Totes' is also annoying, but I find myself saying that because it pisses off my missus and her friends, luckily the wife doesn't say it, but her friends do ALOT.


----------



## manticle (1/4/14)

Also spelling 'hear' as 'here', misuse of and absence of appropriate apostrophes, generalisations based on gender, combining two words into one, unnecessary capitalisation and whinging about unimportant trivia totes pisses me off.


----------



## manticle (1/4/14)

Literally have steam coming out of my ears.


----------



## jyo (1/4/14)

I hate how I start saying stupid things like totes, amazeballs and soz just to be an annoying dickhead, then I find myself saying them in conversations when I'm not trying to be a dickhead. It makes me literally die. And look like a dickhead.

Soz for the swears.


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

manticle said:


> Also spelling 'hear' as 'here', misuse of and absence of appropriate apostrophes, generalisations based on gender, combining two words into one, unnecessary capitalisation and whinging about unimportant trivia totes pisses me off.


If your male mates are using the words, 'totes', 'literally' & 'random', well errrr good on you. Or are u referring to my use of the word 'frontbum', which is a description word, being the vagina looks like a little bum (unless your unlucky enough as a female to have a vagina resembling a handful of cooked bacon), but on the front side of the body, if so, well that doesn't make any sense.

I always spell shite wrong on the net, im not doing an essay, I don't re-read my posts, and it annoys people like u.

Steam away Man-Tickles


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

jyo said:


> I hate how I start saying stupid things like totes, amazeballs and soz just to be an annoying dickhead, then I find myself saying them in conversations when I'm not trying to be a dickhead. It makes me literally die. And look like a dickhead.
> 
> Soz for the swears.


'amazeballs', well that's a new one to me, hahaha, terrible.

Yeh im hearing ya, I use soz to much as the frontbum female in my household also hates me saying it, anything to shit stir ey


----------



## manticle (1/4/14)

Very few of my mates use random, totes or any of that bollocks and I don't care for it much when people do.

I also don't really care about people misspelling - just giving you some shit about that and some other things while you give others shit about stuff equally unimportant. You can take it. It's not intended to be malicious.


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

I think I love u...


----------



## manticle (1/4/14)

I am extremely handsome.


----------



## goomboogo (1/4/14)

I want less handsome and more rantsome.


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

Looks aren't everything, but they help.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/4/14)

"Dad, stop calling Mum a Bro" ..... my 5 year old. "Yeah, she's not your cuz either, Dad. You sound like a weirdo" my 8 year old. 

Gotta love road trips in New Zealand. Choice, eh.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/4/14)

chur bo


----------



## Camo6 (1/4/14)

bradsbrew said:


> "Dad, stop calling Mum a Bro" ..... my 5 year old. "Yeah, she's not your cuz either, Dad. You sound like a weirdo" my 8 year old.
> 
> Gotta love road trips in New Zealand. Choice, eh.


I haven't been to NZ since 1990 and sounds like the lingo hasn't changed an ounce. I mean far out, it's a grouse place and that but, like, they need some new slang, hey.
We booked a campervan for a trip round the south island right before the Christchurch quakes struck. My, then pregnant wife, was advised by her doctor not to travel at the time. Hope to do it once the girls are a bit older. Any favourite destinations Bradsbrew?


----------



## Camo6 (1/4/14)

And I can't stand when people say arkst. It's ASKED.


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/4/14)

Camo6 said:


> And I can't stand when people say arkst. It's ASKED.


My ex wife would say that, enough said.


----------



## tavas (1/4/14)

Florian said:


> That would have not gone down well.


FTFY since we're on the subject


----------



## manticle (1/4/14)

Florian's point obviously is on a very fast bus since everyone keeps missing it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/14)

I put salt on my chips


----------



## Wilkensone (1/4/14)

My words cannot fully describe my hatred for these..








Wilkens


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/4/14)

surely it depends who's wearing them...


----------



## Florian (1/4/14)

tavas said:


> FTFY since we're on the subject


Ouch!


----------



## tavas (1/4/14)

All good mate. Since bum has departed someone has to be the grammar nazi


----------



## Wilkensone (1/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> surely it depends who's wearing them...


Jesus man how did you find that so fast!


Wilkens


----------



## StalkingWilbur (1/4/14)

Wilkensone said:


> My words cannot fully describe my hatred for these..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You hate these?!


----------



## Wilkensone (1/4/14)

What's to like? Also 99% of people wearing them do not have the body type for it..


Wilkens


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/14)

Wilkensone said:


> My words cannot fully describe my hatred for these..
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1396353725.322958.jpg
> 
> ...


Yeah..um....well you must be looking at the Mardi Gras version

The last women who walked into my.......oh...never mind...


----------



## Florian (1/4/14)

tavas said:


> All good mate. Since bum has departed someone has to be the grammar nazi


That ouch was meant to be for you not for me. As Manticle nicely put it, fast bus and all...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (1/4/14)

Then that becomes an issue of the person's clothing choice, rather than the article of clothing. 

I don't know how to explain what's to like about that photo. I really would've thought it was completely and unquestionably self-explanatory.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/14)

Wilkensone said:


> What's to like? Also 99% of people wearing them do not have the body type for it..
> 
> 
> Wilkens


But that 1%.....


----------



## tavas (1/4/14)

Florian said:


> That ouch was meant to be for you not for me. As Manticle nicely put it, fast bus and all...


Considering I get on here once a week I'd say I did well


----------



## shaunous (2/4/14)

Wilkensone said:


> My words cannot fully describe my hatred for these..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That im sorry is awesome, what isnt awesome, is when they leave the pockets hanging lower than the shorts, that is fukin stupid, BUT i must have bad taste because 90% of women that were at Vans Warped were wearing this 'style'.


----------



## Dave70 (2/4/14)

Wilkensone said:


> My words cannot fully describe my hatred for these..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad enough.

But it's the totally inappropriate use of the midriff and resultant 'muffin top' that repulses me. Plus, it always seems a 360 deg display of compressed cottage cheese is never enough, lets grab some of that flabby overhang around a belly button so deep you could use it as a feature on a put-put golf course, pierce it, and decorate it with some cheap jewelry. Inevitably this will become infected, inflamed and require surgical removal, leaving a scar that basically completes the train wreck.

Unlike you, Wilkens, my words_ can_ fully describe my stance on this item of clothing. 

Ladies (or gentlemen), you have every right to celebrate the fact that you're a ******* slob with the dress sense of a child, but please, take it outside. (the food court).


----------



## Wilkensone (2/4/14)

Dave70 said:


> Bad enough.
> 
> But it's the totally inappropriate use of the midriff and resultant 'muffin top' that repulses me. Plus, it always seems a 360 deg display of compressed cottage cheese is never enough, lets grab some of that flabby overhang around a belly button so deep you could use it as a feature on a put-put golf course, pierce it, and decorate it with some cheap jewelry. Inevitably this will become infected, inflamed and require surgical removal, leaving a scar that basically completes the train wreck.
> 
> ...


Well I'm glad someone agrees with me.. thank you for eloquently describing what I couldn't


----------



## StalkingWilbur (2/4/14)

All I saw was someone who also has a problem with people and their choice of clothing, not the actual article of clothing. 

It's fine if you don't like smoking hot women in revealing clothing, but don't pretend like it's about clothing.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/4/14)

I look at it this way - I wear clothes for other people's benefit. If it were up to me, I wouldn't wear anything at all most of the time.

In the same way, I think Dave & Wilksy are suggesting that it would be nice if the owners of said shorts had a similar level of consideration to other people.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (2/4/14)

Yep. Unless said people can pull it off. 

If Miranda Kerr is wearing those shorts and you still have a problem with them and you still want to pretend its about the actual shorts, then we can't be friends.


----------



## .DJ. (4/4/14)

apparently 1000's of Young asians ladies would like my attention... Well, according to the ridiculous banner ads we are now subjected to....

and before you tell me to install an ad-blocker, im on a work PC..


----------



## Airgead (4/4/14)

In that case tell your work It department to install an ad blocker.


----------



## Wilkensone (4/4/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Yep. Unless said people can pull it off.
> 
> If Miranda Kerr is wearing those shorts and you still have a problem with them and you still want to pretend its about the actual shorts, then we can't be friends.


If you are Miranda Kerr you can do whatever the F**K you want... but most people last I checked are not her..


----------



## shaunous (4/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> surely it depends who's wearing them...


**** this pictures awesome, everytime I scroll past it i gotta go back up and have a laugh. I have a mate who wears shit like this just to piss off the general public. His a roofer and wears nutting but a pink g-string and volleys when he does peoples roofs, he gets a mighty kick outa people laughing at him, kunts got an absolute smoking missus so he can do that shit and not care.


----------



## lukiferj (4/4/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Jesus man how did you find that so fast!
> 
> 
> Wilkens


 Found it? His mrs took it. Of him.


----------



## Wilkensone (4/4/14)

lukiferj said:


> Found it? His mrs took it. Of him.


Bahah that made me chuckle.. I really hope its true h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (4/4/14)

shaunous said:


> **** this pictures awesome, everytime I scroll past it i gotta go back up.


?


----------



## shaunous (4/4/14)

Whats 'nuff said' old man???


----------



## spog (8/4/14)

shaunous said:


> **** this pictures awesome, everytime I scroll past it i gotta go back up and have a laugh. I have a mate who wears shit like this just to piss off the general public. His a roofer and wears nutting but a pink g-string and volleys when he does peoples roofs, he gets a mighty kick outa people laughing at him, kunts got an absolute smoking missus so he can do that shit and not care.


That's gruesome ,the he moved and it grew some more .


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/4/14)

jyo said:


> I hate how I start saying stupid things like totes, amazeballs and soz just to be an annoying dickhead, then I find myself saying them in conversations when I'm not trying to be a dickhead. It makes me literally die. And look like a dickhead.
> 
> Soz for the swears.


You are a Winner , Winner , Chicken Dinner !


----------



## manticle (8/4/14)

They don't pay moderators on this site.


----------



## shaunous (8/4/14)

So whats the benefit of spending hours on a site with the missus screaming 'You love that fukin beer site more then u love me'???

I get it in the start when it was an Aussie show, and people knew the owner and mods and so forth personally and it was a bit of fun and informative also.

Don't mean to pry, just got side tracked searching recipes.


----------



## manticle (8/4/14)

Corny as it sounds - giving back to a community I've got a lot from over the years.

All mods are long term users, both AU admin have been here as long/longer than I have so that aspect remains.

There's still fun and information but I work a day job for cash. To be honest, the amount of time required to actually moderate is not huge, especially since the exit of various troublesome members. There's the occasional spammer, the occasional personal insult but it's not hard. I'd feel guilty taking money for my part in it.


----------



## shaunous (9/4/14)

manticle said:


> Corny as it sounds - giving back to a community I've got a lot from over the years.
> 
> All mods are long term users, both AU admin have been here as long/longer than I have so that aspect remains.
> 
> There's still fun and information but I work a day job for cash. To be honest, the amount of time required to actually moderate is not huge, especially since the exit of various troublesome members. There's the occasional spammer, the occasional personal insult but it's not hard. I'd feel guilty taking money for my part in it.


Fair call Man-Tickles, Fair Call.


----------



## dicko (9/4/14)

manticle said:


> Corny as it sounds - giving back to a community I've got a lot from over the years.
> 
> All mods are long term users, both AU admin have been here as long/longer than I have so that aspect remains.
> 
> There's still fun and information but I work a day job for cash. To be honest, the amount of time required to actually moderate is not huge, especially since the exit of various troublesome members. There's the occasional spammer, the occasional personal insult but it's not hard. I'd feel guilty taking money for my part in it.


There is now a lot more moderators on AHB and that fact helps with the work load as well.
It must have been difficult when the numbers were down to three total.


----------



## shaunous (9/4/14)

So you'd all have time the clean up the Recipe DB 




I Kid, I Kid


----------



## .DJ. (9/4/14)

no wonder stuff like the database doesnt get done around here... to busy aquiring other forums and screwing them up to (from what i saw on THBF)


----------



## dicko (9/4/14)

MODERATION



shaunous said:


> So you'd all have time the clean up the Recipe DB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Recipe data base is a problem and it has been inherited from the purchase of this forum. Some may even blame Dane :unsure:
The data base goes back quite a while probably two or three forum platforms, and while I don't know the exact mechanics of the problem, it is not an easy fix nor can it be transferred to the new operating platform easily.



.DJ. said:


> no wonder stuff like the database doesnt get done around here... to busy aquiring other forums and screwing them up to (from what i saw on THBF)


DJ that comment is totally unecessary and does nothing for this forum or your own credibility.

Most would realise that if the thing could be done easily then it would have already been done.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/4/14)

manticle said:


> They don't pay moderators on this site.


Only in scalps


----------



## warra48 (9/4/14)

I moderate on here because I was invited to do so, and I'm happy to put something back for what the site has given me over the last 7 years or so.

I've hidden a number of posts in this thread, as they comment on or criticise another HB forum after some apparent changes to that forum. AHB prefers not to engage in such discussions.


----------



## manticle (9/4/14)

> So you'd all have time the clean up the Recipe DB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it was in jest but there is a misconception about the abilities moderators are given (as opposed to site owners and admin).
Mods have no direct control over the software (and thank god cos I wouldn't know how, where or why). I can't even create sub-forums.


----------



## shaunous (9/4/14)

Yeh i used to make websites back in High School writing my own HTML codes, then a wrote a few programs also, be they fairly basic with C++, now I find it hard to open a new word document. I've lost and forgotten all I knew, probably got something to do with homebrew h34r:

I have been having a look in the Recipe DB a bit the last coupla days as i'm helping teach a mate brew, and have been looking for decent partial and extract recipes for him. There is a lot in their, more so in the K&K, Extract and Partial sections that are just rubbish, half finished or not have a single comment as they would clearly taste like shit. It is annoying when going through them, but its a big Database so it'd be quite the mission to clean up.


----------



## Bribie G (12/4/14)

One thing that really annoys me is how people who own those plug ugly old Toyota Troop Carrier vehicles just love to say the word "Troopy":

Hey we can pick that dishwasher up in my Troopy.. not a problem, it will fit in the Troopy just fine if we raise one row of seats, I'll just back out the Troopy now and we can get in the Troopy and go down to Good Guys, in the Troopy...


FFS give me a break..... :angry:


----------



## dicko (12/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> One thing that really annoys me is how people who own those plug ugly old Toyota Troop Carrier vehicles just love to say the word "Troopy":
> 
> Hey we can pick that dishwasher up in my Troopy.. not a problem, it will fit in the Troopy just fine if we raise one row of seats, I'll just back out the Troopy now and we can get in the Troopy and go down to Good Guys, in the Troopy...
> 
> ...


Eat a Snickers Bribie...you're not you if ya hungry


----------



## Bribie G (12/4/14)

Just been up to Bribie Island and back and I have a suggestion for the Federal Government.

How about raising the speed limit on Winnebagos and vehicles towing caravans. Currently it's quite obvious that the speed limit is 80 kph, despite the fact that nearly all caravans nowadays are towed by quite powerful 4WD vehicles such as Nissan Patrols etc. Clearly caravan owners are currently embarrassed to be thought of as selfish kernts holding up kilometres of traffic while they seem to be idling along oblivious to the fury and frustration of people behind them.

Due to the current restrictions placed on pulling over safely with a caravan it's also impossible for them to stop and let others pass, so this law could possibly be relaxed as well, to the benefit of caravan owners as well as the general travelling public.


----------



## Bribie G (12/4/14)

Don't even get me started about the Troopy pulling the Caravan near Nambucca Heads.


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/4/14)

The federal government doesn't set speed limits, it's a state responsibility


----------



## shaunous (13/4/14)

Local councils set speed limits, well around here anyway.

Won't it be great once this dual lane motorway from Sydney to Brisbane is finally finished.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/4/14)

Caravans and Winebago's should be banned full stop. If you cant travell at the speed limit with one then hand your licence in. I hate them with a passion.

Any....im off to look at a Troopy so I can drive down to Old Bar and give Bribie a snickers


----------



## spog (13/4/14)

dicko said:


> Eat a Snickers Bribie...you're not you if ya hungry


Imagine how many snickers bars you could fit in the back of a Troopy,,,,WOW. .
Cheers...spog...


----------



## Camo6 (13/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Caravans and Winebago's should be banned full stop. If you cant travell at the speed limit with one then hand your licence in. I hate them with a passion.


But it's a sound driving strategy Stu. It conserves fuel so they can still boot it to 120 when the overtaking lane starts.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/4/14)

Camo6 said:


> But it's a sound driving strategy Stu. It conserves fuel so they can still boot it to 120 when the overtaking lane starts.


Aargghh....I hate khans that do that. Im going to start taking a carton of eggs with me and throw them at there windscreens. It forces them to pull over cause it smears the windscreen when they use the wipers. F#ck em.


----------



## Camo6 (13/4/14)

Haha! I better watch out for you cause I've sold my onsite van for a pop-up camper. I'm upgrading the 80 series petrol to a turbo diesel too so I can spool er up when I get to the 'Overtaking lane in 300M' sign!

@BribieG - I wanted a troopy, but couldn't find a troopy for the right price, so instead of a troopy I went with another 80 series which is like a troopy but a little bit less troopy. Still, ya gotta love the troopy!


----------



## Airgead (13/4/14)

I'm usually a perfectly calm person. I am not quick to anger. I am a peaceful, tree hugging hippy. Make love... not war. But you know what really, really f'n shits me to tears? Dogs. I hate them. Actually... that's not quite true... What I really hate is small dogs. Little yappy bastards. Actually, even that isn't quite true. What I really really hate is my next door neighbour's dogs. She has about 15 of the f'n things in a backyard the size of a postage stamp. The little bastards bark and howl all f'n day and all f'n night. When I really think about it, its not even the dogs I hate. Its her. I really hate my next door neighbour. I have never met anyone who has less consideration for others than her. She works at doggie rescue, which is all very admirable but all the ones they can't re-house, you know... the ones with the bad personalities or severe behavioural problems, like, oh I dunno... compulsive barking for example. She brings home. She loves it when they "sing to her", dozy, selfish, stupid &^%$#(*@#()*&@$*&%.

Don't even get me started on our council. Can't do a thing. No one else complains. Main reason being that her other neighbours are grey nomads and are home for about 2 weeks a year and the old lady up the back is 98 and deaf as a post. They tell me there is absolutely nothing they can do.

The only reason I haven't thrown poisoned meat over the fence is that it would rob me of the satisfaction of completely snapping one day, leaping the fence and strangling the little fuckers with my bare hands.

If anyone out there has a .22 and wants to make my problem go away, they might find themselves richer by several cases of whatever I brew next.

Or run over them with a Troopy. Whatever.


----------



## Camo6 (13/4/14)

Peace brother. Guns are not the answer. Flowers are. Big beautiful hop flowers dipped in butter and thrown gaily in the air ( albeit mainly in your neighbours general direction).


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/4/14)

Hops dipped in rich dark chocolate. Thrown from a Troopy.

I feel your pain Airghead....had an ex with 3 furry oxygen theifs. Went to 2 when my Staffy had enough of one of them and bit its head off. I still secretly smile about that day.


----------



## Airgead (13/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Went to 2 when my Staffy had enough of one of them and bit its head off.


Can I borrow your staffy?

Edit; You can bring it down in your troopy.


----------



## spog (13/4/14)

Reminds me of a story told to me by a bloke I worked with.
This fella was pissed off with his neighbours barking dog, he knocked on their door and asked them to do the right thing etc,etc.
Was told to **** off, he walked back to his ,grabbed his rifle walked back to his neighbours knocked on the door and when the door was answered held up the rifle and asked, do you want to do it,or should I .
Problem solved.
This happened way back when, FFS,do not try it nowadays .
Cheers...spog...


----------



## mckenry (13/4/14)

Airgead! I could have written that. The only diff being the reason poison meat hasn't gone over the fence is I am her only neighbour. Unfortunately councils can do sfa about it. I've tried. I feel your pain brother. PLUS my neighbour has 5 or 6 wandering cats, ducks chickens birds Noah's fuckin arc crashed here. Mental problems too which makes her even harder to deal with.


----------



## mckenry (13/4/14)

The other thing pissing me off right now is that there is no way there are 48 hours in a weekend.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (13/4/14)

People walking on shared cycling/walking tracks. Completely oblivious even though they're aware people are cycling. Somehow taking up both sides of the track even though there's only two of them. Don't acknowledge the bell even though you ring it about twenty times and start from about 50m away. Then abuse you when you ride past them through the small gap that's left. Seriously, just die already.


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/14)

Dark chocolate apparently contains a compound that is metabolic poison to dogs, that's why they no longer use those old choc doggie treats in dog training. Of course you didn't know that, you were just giving the dear little woofers a nice treat to settle them down as they were clearly hungry, which is why they were barking. Apparently dark bakers chocolate is the worst (or best).
How about getting a silent dog whistle and annoying the feck out of them until they have total mental breakdowns?

Edit: or investigate "focussed sound beam " playing loud gangsta rap in the evening that rattles her windows and doors but isn't too obvious to other residents. If you really want to give it to the little feckers get a mosquito alarm and get it modded to sound off at 120 decibels.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mosquito


----------



## pk.sax (13/4/14)

Somehow one of them breaks through palings and a firecracker lands in her backyard.

Feel bad for the dogs but....


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/14)

150 decibels, should create a riot.


----------



## Mardoo (14/4/14)

Actually a constant, amplified group of simultaneous pitches that only they can hear - perhaps with a good bit of phase shifting thrown in - would likely be pretty intolerable for them. Perhaps choose, say, the first, second and fourth of the scale. Might not even come outside anymore.


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/4/14)

Airgead said:


> I'm usually a perfectly calm person. I am not quick to anger. I am a peaceful, tree hugging hippy. Make love... not war. But you know what really, really f'n shits me to tears? Dogs. I hate them. Actually... that's not quite true... What I really hate is small dogs. Little yappy bastards. Actually, even that isn't quite true. What I really really hate is my next door neighbour's dogs. She has about 15 of the f'n things in a backyard the size of a postage stamp. The little bastards bark and howl all f'n day and all f'n night. When I really think about it, its not even the dogs I hate. Its her. I really hate my next door neighbour. I have never met anyone who has less consideration for others than her. She works at doggie rescue, which is all very admirable but all the ones they can't re-house, you know... the ones with the bad personalities or severe behavioural problems, like, oh I dunno... compulsive barking for example. She brings home. She loves it when they "sing to her", dozy, selfish, stupid &^%$#(*@#()*&@$*&%.
> 
> Don't even get me started on our council. Can't do a thing. No one else complains. Main reason being that her other neighbours are grey nomads and are home for about 2 weeks a year and the old lady up the back is 98 and deaf as a post. They tell me there is absolutely nothing they can do.
> 
> ...


Check with the council and see what the restrictions are on the number of dogs allowed on a domestic premise, it might be different where you are but here you are not allowed more than 3 dogs, maybe they could cull the herd for you.


----------



## Bribie G (14/4/14)

Talking of mosquito alarms, I was in Taree this morning in at Big W and had completely forgotten about a feature of the Taree Central shopping Mall, remembered this thread and had a giggle.
The foyer of the centre at Manning Street used to be a favourite gathering place for our fine local Biripi people - and long am I grateful to be welcomed to their country.

However they would block the entrance, make it a bit uncomfortable using the ATMs and generally hang around, coincidentally just over the street from the BWS so they could see what bros were emerging with a brown paper bag.

So the management installed loudspeakers right at the entrance, and they play a really great selection of Chopin piano Nocturnes, Mozart and Beethoven. Loudly. Problem solved.

h34r:


----------



## dicko (14/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> So the management installed loudspeakers right at the entrance, and they play a really great selection of Chopin piano Nocturnes, Mozart and Beethoven. Loudly. Problem solved.
> 
> h34r:


Was that the versions that they have released on "didgereedoo"

I luv those tunes done on that. :lol: h34r:


----------



## Florian (14/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> So the management installed loudspeakers right at the entrance, and they play a really great selection of Chopin piano Nocturnes, Mozart and Beethoven. Loudly. Problem solved.


I remember they did that at Hamburg central train station back in 1998 to get rid of the hundreds of junkies who were freely trading and injecting in everyone's view.

Did not only annoy the junkies but also many other travellers.


----------



## pk.sax (14/4/14)

Hmnnnnnn. I've often wondered why Coles etc play dorky music in their stores... This above explains it all.


----------



## Airgead (14/4/14)

AndrewQLD said:


> Check with the council and see what the restrictions are on the number of dogs allowed on a domestic premise, it might be different where you are but here you are not allowed more than 3 dogs, maybe they could cull the herd for you.


Ha. I wish. Hornsby Shire is partly rural so they have farm fills kick up a stink if they try to restrict dog numbers. So no limit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/4/14)

practicalfool said:


> Hmnnnnnn. I've often wondered why Coles etc play dorky music in their stores... This above explains it all.


You shop at Coles.....


----------



## pk.sax (14/4/14)

I also order pizza from dominos. Pickup. No pineapple or mushroom, extra olives and garlic. If I gave you my phone number you'd be able to order what I normally do.

Talk about getting sucked in.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/4/14)

You ordered Domino's....fool




oh...wait...your practical....damn....


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

Airgead said:


> If anyone out there has a .22 and wants to make my problem go away, they might find themselves richer by several cases of whatever I brew next.


Does it matter if its a Semi-Auto???


----------



## Camo6 (17/4/14)

WTF? I played a lot of Wolfenstein but don't remember that level? Looks like your phone belongs in the tight-arse thread! 

You got a cat C or D Shaunous? I miss the old man's self-loaders.


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

Cat C, will go for and probably get Cat D soon, when I can be fuked.

Yeh, I still run an old pre-paid nokia, not many people under 30 with them, i rekon i hold some record for that


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

I only just got the Wolfenstein part, hahaha, man I loved that game...


----------



## Camo6 (17/4/14)

I really need to dig my rifles out for a clean. I'm heading up to the old man's place this week and they've had a heap of fallow wandering around. An old 'alternative' farmer nearby got pretty crook and decided to release all his deer and goats to run free. Very considerate. But there ain't nothing you can't fix with a thirty aught six.


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

As i've said before Cam, ur welcome down ere, we aint got much to shoot in Grafton other than the standard, but it aint far to travel to shoot the exotic.


----------



## manticle (17/4/14)

Camo6 said:


> I really need to dig my rifles out for a clean. I'm heading up to the old man's place this week and they've had a heap of fallow wandering around. An old 'alternative' farmer nearby got pretty crook and decided to release all his deer and goats to run free. Very considerate. But there ain't nothing you can't fix with a thirty aught six.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XLdxxJEB80


----------



## Camo6 (17/4/14)

Someone needs to get Waits to put this to song:

"Grandpa's Lesson."

Pappy took to drinkin' back when I was barely three.
Ma got pretty quiet. She was frettin', you could see.
So I was sent to Grandpa and he raised me up real good.
He taught me what I oughta and he taught me what I should.

I learned a heap 'o lessons from the yarns he liked to tell.
There's one I won't forget because I learned it 'speshly well.
There jist ain't many folk who live a peaceful, carefree life.
Along with all the good times there'll be lotsa grief and strife.

But there ain't many troubles that a man caint fix
With seven hundred dollars and a thirty ought six."

Grandpa courted Grandma near the town of old Cheyenne.
Her daddy was cantankerous - a very greedy man.
He wouldn't give permission for a fancy wedding day
'Til grandpa paid a dowry - biggest ever people say.

Her daddy softened up when Grandpa said that he could fix
Him up with seven hundred dollars and a thirty ought six.

Grandpa herded cattle down around Jalisco way.
Ended up behind some iron bars one dusty day.
Seems the local jefe craved my Grandpa's pinto mare.
Grandpa wouldn't sell her so he lit on out of there.

Didn't take much doin' 'cept a couple special tricks
Plus seven hundred dollars and his thirty ought six.

Then there was that Faro game near San Francisco Bay.
Grandpa's cards was smokin' hot and he took all one day.
He woke up nearly naked in a ditch next early morn'.
With nothin' but his flannel shirt, and it was ripped and torn.

Those others were professionals and they don't play for kicks.
He lost seven hundred dollars and his thirty ought six.

He begged some woolen trousers off the local storekeep there
Who loaned him both a pony and a rifle on a dare.
He caught those thievin' cardsharks at another Faro game.
He got back all his property and also his good name.

He left one bleedin' badly and another mostly lame.
My Grandpa's trusty rifle shoots just where you choose to aim.

Grandpa's slowin' down a bit and just the other night
He handed me his rifle and a box sealed up real tight.
He fixed me with them pale grey eyes and this is what he said,
"You're awful young but steady too and I will soon be dead.

I'll bet this here old rifle and this honest money too
Will come in mighty handy just as readily for you.
There jist ain't many folk who lead a carefree peaceful life.
Along with times of happiness, there's always woe and strife.

But.....ain't many troubles that a man caint fix
with seven hundred dollars and his thirty ought six."

Lindy Cooper Wisdom




Edit: "Cowboy up, gaddammit!"


----------



## Steve (17/4/14)

Airgead said:


> I'm usually a perfectly calm person. I am not quick to anger. I am a peaceful, tree hugging hippy. Make love... not war. But you know what really, really f'n shits me to tears? Dogs. I hate them. Actually... that's not quite true... What I really hate is small dogs. Little yappy bastards. Actually, even that isn't quite true. What I really really hate is my next door neighbour's dogs. She has about 15 of the f'n things in a backyard the size of a postage stamp. The little bastards bark and howl all f'n day and all f'n night. When I really think about it, its not even the dogs I hate. Its her. I really hate my next door neighbour. I have never met anyone who has less consideration for others than her. She works at doggie rescue, which is all very admirable but all the ones they can't re-house, you know... the ones with the bad personalities or severe behavioural problems, like, oh I dunno... compulsive barking for example. She brings home. She loves it when they "sing to her", dozy, selfish, stupid &^%$#(*@#()*&@$*&%.
> 
> Don't even get me started on our council. Can't do a thing. No one else complains. Main reason being that her other neighbours are grey nomads and are home for about 2 weeks a year and the old lady up the back is 98 and deaf as a post. They tell me there is absolutely nothing they can do.
> 
> ...


We once had a problem with some shitty little white yap yap things across the way in our cul de sac where we used to live. Non stop yap yap yap yap all day all night. I'd had enough so I put a note in her letter box saying if your dog doesn't stop barking its going to disappear. It stopped barking.


----------



## Airgead (18/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Does it matter if its a Semi-Auto???


Right now I don't care if its a semiauto or a fuckin flamethrower.

I am this close to nailing her doors shut one night and setting the place on fire.

Mind you... I am moving the brewery to that side of the house. Right up close to the fence. Some delicious hops might just somehow find their way onto her side....


----------



## bradsbrew (18/4/14)

,(!),
_ /o\_


----------



## pk.sax (18/4/14)

If they keep breaking out of her yard onto public land and getting captured by the council, won't that get her classified as an irresponsible dog owner and force the council to ban her from having dogs since she cannot secure them.

Think you might need to twist the council's arm through amplifying her bad behaviour to intolerable levels. Idiots often break out into stupidity if you press their pressure points hard enough.


----------



## Mardoo (18/4/14)

They might need some help getting out h34r:


----------



## spog (18/4/14)

Just driven from Port Lincoln to Adelaide,heavy traffic, 8 hours of dickhead tailgaters and the mother inlaw has no beer!
Went for a drive to see if I find a place open no luck it's Good Friday .
But saw a sex shop open for business ,how's that for priorities,on Good Friday you can buy crotchless panties,anal lube a porno movie and a vibrator so powerful it would scramble your wife's ovaries but YA CAN'T BUY A F,ING BEER.
Like to get my hands on the ---- responsible ,not happy.....
Cheers...( grumpy) spog....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/4/14)

Did you get a good deal on the above items?


----------



## Jerry (18/4/14)

Airgead said:


> Some delicious hops might just somehow find their way onto her side....


Don't waste the delicious ones.

Throw over the cheap, ordinary ones.

Chinese ones perhaps.....


----------



## shaunous (19/4/14)

spog said:


> Just driven from Port Lincoln to Adelaide,heavy traffic, 8 hours of dickhead tailgaters and the mother inlaw has no beer!
> Went for a drive to see if I find a place open no luck it's Good Friday .
> But saw a sex shop open for business ,how's that for priorities,on Good Friday you can buy crotchless panties,anal lube a porno movie and a vibrator so powerful it would scramble your wife's ovaries but YA CAN'T BUY A F,ING BEER.
> Like to get my hands on the ---- responsible ,not happy.....
> Cheers...( grumpy) spog....


My body was just so confused reading this, I didn't know wether to get an erection or cry from laughing so hard.


----------



## spog (19/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Did you get a good deal on the above items?


Umm.......no,I had a cuppa instead,a cup of of tea oh the humiliation.


----------



## spog (19/4/14)

shaunous said:


> My body was just so confused reading this, I didn't know wether to get an erection or cry from laughing so hard.


Have had several beers now ,am calmer and happier,happy to have given you a laugh but don't want to responsible for you getting a chubby. Cheers...spog...


----------



## shaunous (19/4/14)

spog said:


> Have had several beers now ,am calmer and happier,happy to have given you a laugh but don't want to responsible for you getting a chubby. Cheers...spog...




To Late, we're having a boy. YAY!


----------



## Camo6 (19/4/14)

Spog he was only crying cause his chubby grated on the inside of his zipper. Buy some friggin jocks Shaunous.


----------



## shaunous (19/4/14)

lol
Fuk that Camo. Havnt worn them in years, my wife doesnt even know what they are, im not going to start wearing them now.


----------



## spog (19/4/14)

shaunous said:


> lol
> Fuk that Camo. Havnt worn them in years, my wife doesnt even know what they are, im not going to start wearing them now.


No beer,sex shops,you getting a chubby,you not wearing jocks.....faaark this place is getting weird .


----------



## shaunous (19/4/14)

God Damn, settle down. She thinks normal sex is between me and 7 of her friends, dont wreck it on me....


----------



## Florian (21/4/14)

At a holiday rental on Bribie (hey, Bribie), two recliner chairs and none of them fuckin recline. Pissed me off all night.

fortunately the wife started to watch some stuff that I really wasn't interested in so had time to consult Dr. Youtube. 
Worked my magic on the first one, broke a kitchen utensil in the process, 10 minutes later - nothing.

switched chairs and got the other one going within seconds, thanks to the BBQ tongues! 

Happy again.


----------



## Airgead (22/4/14)

Florian said:


> thanks to the BBQ tongues!
> 
> Happy again.


Call me unnecessarily civilized but I prefer to eat my charred meat off a plate rather than applying my tongue directly to the grill.

I just don't find that extra flavour to be worth the third degree mouth burns....


----------



## StalkingWilbur (22/4/14)

How else are you meant to deglaze the hot plate?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/4/14)

onions + beer


----------



## StalkingWilbur (22/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> onions + beer


That's an appropriate answer for about 1000 food related questions.


----------



## Airgead (22/4/14)

The other appropriate answer is bacon. Doesn't matter what the question is, one of those two answers is appropriate.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (22/4/14)

Couldn't agree more. 

My bacon consumption has risen dramatically lately. I work on a mine site and part of the breakfast options every morning is bacon. They used to cook it in the oven and never cook it enough and it was always so bad. 

Recently a new chef came up and has been cooking it amazingly. Perfectly cooked and crispy every morning. I've gone from never eating bacon on site to a daily struggle of trying to force myself to eat porridge instead of the tasty, tasty bacon. Bacon has been winning more than I would care to admit.


----------



## Airgead (22/4/14)

Simple...just put bacon in your porridge. Best of both worlds. Healthy, Healthy porridge. Tasty, Tasty bacon.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (22/4/14)

Haha. You're an ideas man. 

I had a side of bacon with a bowl of porridge this morning. That was my compromise. It appears I could learn a thing or two from you.


----------



## Airgead (22/4/14)

Up there for thinking.. down there for dancing...


----------



## Bizier (22/4/14)

I just got fingered so hard by Vodafone. Over a grand in excess data fees for my mobile. I had it tethered to the computer and the computer was hungry for updates. Man. I'm walking with a limp. They wouldn't reverse it or even cut me any slack in my plan, to add insult to injury I just got another of their regular bills. High seas skullduggery I tell you.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (22/4/14)

That's such bullshit that they wouldn't cut you some slack. I'd be taking it further, especially if you're a customer with a good record. 

We really need a service like Ting in America. If you go over your plan allowance, they just bump you up to the next appropriate priced plan rather than smashing you with excess charges.


----------



## Florian (23/4/14)

Go pre paid, works out cheaper almost anytime these days. I used to swear on post paid until I changed about 9 years ago. 

Just compared ipad plans for the wife on telstra, 12gb for 12 month, $180 pre paid or $300 post paid. 

Hard choice!


EDIT: and to the point: no excess charges, you will know when you're over your limit (they even tell you beforehaand) and you can buy a once off add on if needed.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (23/4/14)

Hm, I don't know how you came to those figures. 

I have an iPhone 5 on contract with unlimited calls, text and 11gb and another contract on a phone I own outright that has 8gb and $500 calls and text (I think, could be more calls and text) and that comes to $320 a month.


----------



## .DJ. (23/4/14)

ohhh fancy new labels for mods, admin and pro members...


----------



## geneabovill (23/4/14)

To the bastard prick who came up with babies teething: **** YOU! 

I was up from 1:30am to 5:30am with a screaming toddler because of that prick.

And when I took the toddler to the brew shed, he screamed and smacked my hydrometer of the shelf and t smashed on the floor.

So now I'm withholding tooth fairy money from my son to buy a refractometer.


----------



## Florian (23/4/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Hm, I don't know how you came to those figures.


i looked them up on the telstra site. They're for a 12 month period and the specified data only.


----------



## Cube (23/4/14)

Ruckus said:


> To the bastard prick who came up with babies teething: **** YOU!
> 
> I was up from 1:30am to 5:30am with a screaming toddler because of that prick.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Dadsville. There is a mouthful of more teeth to come yet in the following 12 months or so. It's so awesome how it's all spread out over that time too and not conveniently all at once. Stupid evolution.

Enjoy the quality time because your little one will not even remember it so you might as well


----------



## geneabovill (23/4/14)

My daughter didn't seem to have these issues. She didn't whine much at all when she was teething.

This guy acts as if someone force fed him acid or something.


----------



## Airgead (23/4/14)

Bizier said:


> I just got fingered so hard by Vodafone. Over a grand in excess data fees for my mobile. I had it tethered to the computer and the computer was hungry for updates. Man. I'm walking with a limp. They wouldn't reverse it or even cut me any slack in my plan, to add insult to injury I just got another of their regular bills. High seas skullduggery I tell you.


If I recall correctly, they are supposed to (as in required by law to) send you a warning, usually by sms) before you use all your data and switch to excess billing. If they didn't... you may have a case for the telco ombudsman. You may also have a case if the usage was accidental (an obscure setting in an app that used a bunch of data) but tethering to a PC would count as very non accidental.

They are perfectly entitled to charge you for excess usage... its in your contract. Their excess fees are highway robbery but its legal highway robbery as you sign a piece of paper agreeing to be robbed. Caveat Emptor.

Tethering the mobile to the computer is a surefire way to consume data at a frightening rate. A PC watching a youtube video will use much more data than a mobile watching a youtube video as it uses a higher quality stream by default. Mobile aps are designed to minimise data use (the good ones are anyway... some dodgy ones deliberately use data to fraudulently bump up your usage charges... some telcos have been busted for that overseas) but PC apps aren't. Even updates on a PC are huge. Phone app updates are usually a few K or max a couple of meg in size. PC updates can be hundreds of meg. Mobile websites are smaller and less graphics intensive. And so on.

Using your phone as a modem is great for emergencies. Its a really expensive way to go for regular use though. If you need mobile data access for a PC, grab one of those mobile dongle thingies. The data allowances on those are usually much higher than straight mobile plans. Or get a tablet...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/4/14)

Rukus..

Give the young bloke a metal knife/spoon/fork handle to chew on. Will help cut his teath thru the gums.


----------



## geneabovill (24/4/14)

Funny you mention that.. I gave him a chicken bone to gnaw on at dinner time. Little tyke was happy as Larry.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/4/14)

They need something hard bite bite against to cut their teeth on..

I remember being at a mates place drinking stubbies, and his you bloke kept grabing the bottles and chewing on the ends...he was loving it...mate was going on about how he was teething ...told him the old secret story of giving your teething kids something hard to chew on...


----------



## WitWonder (25/4/14)

OK here's my rant. I have been brewing for about 6 or 7 years now. Originally, my old man and I brewed together but it was like brewing with a two year old. ALmost every time he came over, he'd ask the same dumb questions like "What are we doing now?" "Why do we do that for?" "Where is such or other thing?" and so on and so forth. Not to mention whenever he did do something he'd often **** it up, he'd get stuff out and not put it away, etc. I'd organise the recipe, I'd get the ingredients, I'd stick it in my fridge, I'd monitor it and get the yeast ready, he'd take half the beer. It was just easier to brew myself so that's what ended up happening - I'd brew the beer, he'd come over and bottle his. After about 6 years of that I eventually said it was over to him to do the brewing and I'd take pleasure in rocking up to his house, kegging my beer and going home.

Well, between my parents travelling (they are retired), his poor planning and lack of brewing, it turned out that instead of brewing at my house I had now basically just transferred my brewing gear to his house and now had to brew there and not in the comfort of my own home (garage). He has recently bought a braumeister and we've gotten rid of our other gear, but the problem remains. As I drink more than he does, I have this expectation from him that every time I want to do a brew I'm expected to give him half which is fine, so long as he's brewing the same amount which, of course, he isn't. I have a 6 keg kegerator and I reckon it's been full of kegs about once in 3 years. 

Is it time to tell him to brew his own and I'll brew my own? Does anyone else have this (or similar) dilemma?


----------



## manticle (25/4/14)

Way beyond time.


----------



## dicko (25/4/14)

WitWonder said:


> OK here's my rant. I have been brewing for about 6 or 7 years now. Originally, my old man and I brewed together but it was like brewing with a two year old. ALmost every time he came over, he'd ask the same dumb questions like "What are we doing now?" "Why do we do that for?" "Where is such or other thing?" and so on and so forth. Not to mention whenever he did do something he'd often **** it up, he'd get stuff out and not put it away, etc. I'd organise the recipe, I'd get the ingredients, I'd stick it in my fridge, I'd monitor it and get the yeast ready, he'd take half the beer. It was just easier to brew myself so that's what ended up happening - I'd brew the beer, he'd come over and bottle his. After about 6 years of that I eventually said it was over to him to do the brewing and I'd take pleasure in rocking up to his house, kegging my beer and going home.
> 
> Well, between my parents travelling (they are retired), his poor planning and lack of brewing, it turned out that instead of brewing at my house I had now basically just transferred my brewing gear to his house and now had to brew there and not in the comfort of my own home (garage). He has recently bought a braumeister and we've gotten rid of our other gear, but the problem remains. As I drink more than he does, I have this expectation from him that every time I want to do a brew I'm expected to give him half which is fine, so long as he's brewing the same amount which, of course, he isn't. I have a 6 keg kegerator and I reckon it's been full of kegs about once in 3 years.
> 
> Is it time to tell him to brew his own and I'll brew my own? Does anyone else have this (or similar) dilemma?


Mate, that is sad.

I don't know the full details of the relationship between you and your father but I can tell you that my dad died when I was in my 20's at aged 48 in 1976 and I would give anything for him to be here with me today drinking a beer that we both brewed...particularly on Anzac day.
My dad like yours in my eyes was at times a pain in the "you know what" when I was young but he loved a beer.

I quite often brew a beer for my son now.
He has really little appreciation of different styles and just seems to like the "megaswill" most times. I give him the beer and sometimes he slips me a few bucks for the cost of the ingredients.
The greatest thrill I get is when he phones me to say, "that beer was great dad" or when he says "dad I have got a mate that wants to talk to you about brewing"

I would hate to be in a situation where I would have to say that to my Dad or that my son would have to say that to me. :chug: :chug:


----------



## pk.sax (25/4/14)

WitWonder said:


> OK here's my rant. I have been brewing for about 6 or 7 years now. Originally, my old man and I brewed together but it was like brewing with a two year old. ALmost every time he came over, he'd ask the same dumb questions like "What are we doing now?" "Why do we do that for?" "Where is such or other thing?" and so on and so forth. Not to mention whenever he did do something he'd often **** it up, he'd get stuff out and not put it away, etc. I'd organise the recipe, I'd get the ingredients, I'd stick it in my fridge, I'd monitor it and get the yeast ready, he'd take half the beer. It was just easier to brew myself so that's what ended up happening - I'd brew the beer, he'd come over and bottle his. After about 6 years of that I eventually said it was over to him to do the brewing and I'd take pleasure in rocking up to his house, kegging my beer and going home.
> 
> Well, between my parents travelling (they are retired), his poor planning and lack of brewing, it turned out that instead of brewing at my house I had now basically just transferred my brewing gear to his house and now had to brew there and not in the comfort of my own home (garage). He has recently bought a braumeister and we've gotten rid of our other gear, but the problem remains. As I drink more than he does, I have this expectation from him that every time I want to do a brew I'm expected to give him half which is fine, so long as he's brewing the same amount which, of course, he isn't. I have a 6 keg kegerator and I reckon it's been full of kegs about once in 3 years.
> 
> Is it time to tell him to brew his own and I'll brew my own? Does anyone else have this (or similar) dilemma?


I'd have suggested the FWP thread but this is in a class of its own. You have to really alter the course of history for this to be normal.


----------



## manticle (25/4/14)

You can have your own brewspace and still have that special father/son brewday without needing to rely on it for when you want to brew.

You brew in your time, when your dad feels like a brewday or when it's been a while since you had one - get together. That way it's actually meaningful instead of marred by resentment. Your feelings are totally understandable but dicko makes a good point. Dad won't be there forever - doesn't mean you need to keep going the way you are and if you do it will actually ruin the memories.


----------



## geneabovill (25/4/14)

My father in law is the same - but I wouldn't change it for the world. 

I'd suggest maybe going with Mant's idea. That, or brew on your own and pop over to his place with some tallies and hang out every now and then without the stress of brewing. 

Sounds to me like you're onto a good thing, all things considered, and I'd hate to see a new rant from you in a few year's time about how you miss yer old man.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/4/14)

My Dad taught me heaps about brewing, even taught me how to break my nose when I was wilder, but we are best mates and share our beers I can't imagine anything better than brewing beer together and I will miss it when he's gone so cut him some slack, he won't be there forever.


----------



## goomboogo (25/4/14)

In addition to brewing at my place, I used to brew about once a month at my mother's house. I used to look forward to those brew days.


----------



## Airgead (25/4/14)

Bought some building supplies online for my new shed. Or at least I thought I did. Due to be delivered yesterday. No sign of them yesterday. Rang them up... we can't find your payment. Bugger (or words to that effect, starting with F). Ended up spending today at bunnings buying all the timber and having to hire a ute to bring it all back instead of working. What a pain in the arse... drive to bunnings, pick up and load ute, drive home, unload ute, drive back to bunnings, drop off ute and drive home. What a waste of a day. And their $25 ute hire. Yeah... $25... plus insurance... plus a fee per kilometre... plus.... ended up costing over 80 bucks for what they advertise as a $25 hire. That's a frickin scam.

And the use. It was a Hilux ute. Almost brand new. Only done 20K. I know people love them and drive them even though they never have anything bigger than a bag of potting mix to get home. These people must be fucked in the head. It was the least comfortable ride I have ever had. Every bump in the road the thing rocked madly back and forth, causing the seat to pound into my back like it was giving my kidneys some kind of deep tissue, shiatsu massage. The missus was jiggling around so much on the way home she didn't help unload when we got there, she had to go and put on a sports bra for the return trip. I get that they are a great way to get big stuff from point a to point b but why would anyone who doesn't need to bet big stuff from point a to point b ever drive one? Seriously you people. WTF?

I think that's three rants in one.

Need more beer.


----------



## pk.sax (25/4/14)

They got trailers for free hire bro...


----------



## Airgead (25/4/14)

practicalfool said:


> They got trailers for free hire bro...


We have a trailer... but you can't get 6m lengths home in a trailer. Well.. not in ours and not in theirs either. Believe me... I did check.


----------



## pk.sax (25/4/14)

Apologies bro.

I remember I had them deliver those lengths when I used them.

Of course, they delivered a load of structural timber worth 4 times what I'd paid for that I foolishly rang and told them about.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/4/14)

Ahhh...the mighty hilux


The Microsft of the ute world.

Still putting out "New" 20yr old utes...


----------



## dicko (25/4/14)

Ahhh and the mighty "sports bra" an original Hilux accessory, particularly necessary if you have "Moobs"


----------



## Airgead (25/4/14)

Fortunately I don't... but the missus had to keep hold of hers the whole way there and back to avoid concussing herself. And to avoid distracting me...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/4/14)

Boobs...why do they distarct men so often that we ....offer to hold them whilst we drive.....


----------



## goomboogo (26/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Boobs...why do they distarct men so often that we ....offer to hold them whilst we drive.....


That would be more dangerous than driving whilst using a mobile phone. I'll check the road rules to see if it's covered.


----------



## dicko (26/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Boobs...why do they distarct men so often that we ....offer to hold them whilst we drive.....


Bring back the bench seat, I say...


----------



## dicko (26/4/14)

dicko said:


> Bring back the bench seat, I say...


And the column shift...


----------



## WitWonder (26/4/14)

manticle said:


> You can have your own brewspace and still have that special father/son brewday without needing to rely on it for when you want to brew.
> 
> You brew in your time, when your dad feels like a brewday or when it's been a while since you had one - get together. That way it's actually meaningful instead of marred by resentment. Your feelings are totally understandable but dicko makes a good point. Dad won't be there forever - doesn't mean you need to keep going the way you are and if you do it will actually ruin the memories.


Actually my wife came up with a good suggestion (bless her). Given I work for myself these days I can do some work from his place whilst firing up the braumeister and having a brew on. The issue on the weekends is time pressure with other commitments, kids etc so if I brew during the week with the kids at school I don't have that.

It's not like I don't get along with my old man or that we don't spend time together - we do. We enjoy a beer together (although my mother nags him every time he has a beer, but that's a thread in itself!) but as with any relationship or activity, if it's one person doing all the lifting it gets a bit tiring after a while.


----------



## Mattress (26/4/14)

Airgead said:


> Fortunately I don't... but the missus had to keep hold of hers the whole way there and back to avoid concussing herself. And to avoid distracting me...


Photos or it didn't happen


----------



## geneabovill (26/4/14)

... And another thing. I'm so tired of reading names like 'Dark IPA', 'Black IPA', 'Brown IPA'. 

They can't bloody be both pale and dark. 

Name them appropriately, damnit. IBA - India Brown Ale. Or even better, English/American Dark Strong Ale. Or something. Feck, even 'Sump Oil With Hops In'.


----------



## spog (26/4/14)

Airgead said:


> Fortunately I don't... but the missus had to keep hold of hers the whole way there and back to avoid concussing herself. And to avoid distracting me...


Personally I go for potholes in the road,look at the missus' Jubblies and say " rough road love " Get a punch on the shoulder every time.
Cheers....spog...


----------



## Airgead (26/4/14)

Mattress said:


> Photos or it didn't happen


Yeah... you wish.

And yes... boobs do distract guys.. one minute we are talking about how crap hilux utes are, the next we are talking about boobs.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (27/4/14)

Hahah. Sometimes at the lights I feather the brake on off really fast to get some nice jiggling action when my girlfriend is in the car.


----------



## schrodinger (27/4/14)

Airgead said:


> It was a Hilux ute....
> ...why would anyone who doesn't need to bet big stuff from point a to point b ever drive one? Seriously you people. WTF?


They can be rough, for sure. But most proper utes I've driven are that way.

I spent a few summers driving a Chevrolet 3/4 ton and a Chevy duallie in the Absarokas (Wyoming), and a few years driving a variety of Toyotas and Nissans in the Victorian Alps and Brindabellas, for work. They're all rough on bad roads, but the Chevys are even rougher when you add in all the times you have to stop and fix something (then bitch at the state government for not allowing the purchase of foreign vehicles). At least Toyotas and Nissans won't decide to begin spontaneously disassembling themselves once you're 200 km from nowhere, surrounded by grizzly bears or odd looking guys with fiddles.


----------



## jyo (27/4/14)

What annoys me is extended family who just won't go home. We've had dinner, dessert, had a nice chat etc. But they won't leave. The "Oh well, we better get going" part takes literally an hour. Then there's the leaving part. Another half an hour of talking while they are in the car in the driveway. Some of which is a re-tell of previous conversations.

I am welcoming and generous in my home, but when I am literally falling asleep while I am talking to you, it's time to make a move, bro.

I used "literally" twice above, but I used it literally. This may or may not piss people off.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/4/14)

Just tell em to "f%#k off" and slam the door shut.


----------



## malt and barley blues (27/4/14)

He's got to get them out of the door first


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/4/14)

Just go put your pyjamas on. If you don't wear pyjamas, it's more effective.


----------



## Airgead (27/4/14)

schrodinger said:


> They can be rough, for sure. But most proper utes I've driven are that way.


It was like driving a rocking horse the way it was pitching back and forth.

To make matters worse, after losing a day because my stuff didn't turn up and having the whole ute saga on Friday, I get the bearers and joists and half the back wall done yesterday. Wake up today raring to go and its pissing down. Hasn't stopped all day. Spewing.


----------



## jyo (27/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Just go put your pyjamas on. If you don't wear pyjamas, it's more effective.


This is by far the best strategy.


----------



## Mardoo (27/4/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Hahah. Sometimes at the lights I feather the brake on off really fast to get some nice jiggling action when my girlfriend is in the car.


A man after my own heart!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Just go put your pyjamas on. If you don't wear pyjamas, it's more effective.


Also effective on Jehova's and Mormons.


----------



## TheWiggman (27/4/14)

Rant thread? Jehovah's Witnesses mentioned? It is my time. 
My sister met a bloke years back. Went by the name of Jack, kiwi, and was a decent fella. Chippy by trade, easy to talk to and didn't mind a drop and having a good time. My sister was no different. 
After a year and a half he suddenly announced 'Jack' was a pseudonym, he actually used to be a Joho and was denounced and disowned by his family when he split up with his wife from a former marriage. He decided to get back into it and hence couldn't be in a relationship because she was not a Joho. 
Fast forward they're now married with 2 kids. They celebrate NOTHING except weddings, are deceivingly disrespectful towards others' beliefs and traditions (Anzac Day for one) to identify themselves as a better class of people, and bear terrible double standards that contradict their own prejudices. 
Specifically - wouldn't let my old man (father in law) and his partner sleep in the same room in son-in-law's house while they stayed there when visiting their newly born grandchild. Why? Because they are unwed. This is the same man that allowed him to sleep in the same room with his daughter when he was unmarried (and not practicing at the time) under his own roof. To say dad was insulted was an understatement. 
Sorry I brought religion into this but rant I will. Can't imagine there are too many J-dubs on here being a brewing forum, not meant to be any sort of attack. It's just I feel my family has been attacked by it all already, regardless of how nice they are.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/4/14)

As much as I agree with you, race & religion has a biased attitude, at the end of the day it is their choice, wouldn't be mine or many others but that is their chosen path in life and its something you can't argue about, I feel sorry for your sister.


----------



## spog (27/4/14)

Ahh,J -dubs,now let me tell a story.
A friend of mine ( a large beer gut,and calls a spade a f,ING spade, a horrible sight to behold when dressed in only a pair of shorts..) .On a Sunday morning his wife spots 2 J-dubs walking up the driveway,she shoves a beer in his hand tells him to strip down to his jocks and answer the door,as he opens the door she ran too him dressed only in her knickers,tits bouncing all over the place shoved her hand down the front of his jocks,grabbed his dick and said " come back to bed and give it to me again". 
They both swear they have been blacklisted as they have not since been bothered.
Gotta be a good 20 years ago.


----------



## Mardoo (27/4/14)

The Jehovah's Witnesses are one of the most fucked up religions solely due to disfellowshipping. Cutting people off from their families, children, loved ones because they don't believe exactly what you do anymore. It's ******* monstrous. Get into them about it wherever, whenever you see them. They flee once you start exposing their religion for the hate that fills it. **** them. Consider this an attack. I've watched three of the most beautiful people I know go through the hell of a lifetime of being cut off by their families for holding different beliefs. If the apocalypse come the Jehovah's Witnesses are the first ones I'll eat, and the Nazi-type racist fear-mongers will be the ones I kill for pleasure. Did I mention I'm Buddhist?

Although I do like the JW's weirdly idealistic post-rapture art. It's wildly puritanical and bizarre.


----------



## TheWiggman (27/4/14)

Ever seen that episode of South Park where the world has slowly drawn away from religion because science and sceptical thinking caused it to dwindle into non-existence? The world eventually worships science, and form two separate scientific entities based on their differences in scientific beliefs. I suppose one way or another humanity is skewed for some of conflict. Would a world of atheists result in harmony and an end to wars? Doubt it. I'd argue a world without religion would be a sadder place, because many classic jokes based on religion would no longer be understood.

Clever bastards Parker and Stone.


----------



## Mardoo (27/4/14)

Okay, so I've been drinking...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/4/14)

I had a neaughbour who was a Catholic priest. Used to take great delight in sending the Jehova's to him......and he loved them visiting cause he offer them a cuppa and them tear them a new religious arse....


----------



## Rieewoldt (27/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I had a neaughbour who was a Catholic priest. Used to take great delight in sending the Jehova's to him......and he loved them visiting cause he offer them a cuppa and them tear them a new religious arse....


Haha yeah I've seen that happen. My wife's uncle is a priest. Had some Jehovah's knock and he Proceeded to break them down over 3 hours. Afterwards faces were all


----------



## Camo6 (27/4/14)

Kayne said:


> Haha yeah I've seen that happen. My wife's uncle is a priest. Had some Jehovah's knock and he Proceeded to break them down over 3 hours. Afterwards faces were all


My Papa was the same. A devout Christian. He would invite them in and then spend 2 hours telling them they were wrong and he was right. Maybe they thought they could convince him... a Dutchman... bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/4/14)

Screw religion and Joho's, and utes that jiggle your Mrs's tits (still not sure what the problem with that is)....

I finally changed the tap on my urn and put a ball valve on it. The fucker of an urn died on the first brew with the new tap.

I blame the tap


----------



## pk.sax (27/4/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Screw religion and Joho's, and utes that jiggle your Mrs's tits (still not sure what the problem with that is)....
> 
> I finally changed the tap on my urn and put a ball valve on it. The fucker of an urn died on the first brew with the new tap.
> 
> I blame the tap


Funniest thing I read today.


----------



## manticle (27/4/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6TeDM-wlZ4


----------



## Bribie G (28/4/14)

hahahaha - hadn't thought about Black Books for yonks, would love to see the series again.

I chose a bad day to give up Pirate Bay

:unsure:


----------



## pk.sax (28/4/14)

I laughed so hard I'm coughing.


----------



## Camo6 (28/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> I chose a bad day to give up Pirate Bay
> 
> :unsure:


Not to worry. Give it a couple of months and you'll support it again.


----------



## Dave70 (29/4/14)

That the state of NSW with roughly 800 650 square k's of land can only set aside a paltry 4 x 4 km square of space on the shoreline of Stockton beach for recreational vehicles. 
That have to be registered with the RMS.
And require a day pass.
And are restricted to 40 kph. 

By comparison, the state of California is roughly half that size, over six times the population and has more RV parks than you can shake a riding boot at. 

Basically, if you don't have access to private property or a registered vehicle, you're pretty much fucked - or at the mercy of dedicated riding parks. Trust me, that aint a cheap weekend.
With so much public land sitting around unused and parents desperately keen on keeping the kiddies off drugs, out of gangs and transfixed by the x box, getting them into powersports seems like a great option. 


On the issue of unsolicited religious types that come a-knockin at your door, I like to keep a _niqab_ on the hatstand where it can be quickly whipped on before the door is answered. 
Pretty much a conversation (and conversion) stopper right there. 
Watch them drop their Watchtowers and hot foot it back out the gate.


----------



## Mardoo (29/4/14)

Actually I too tried the answering the door in my underwear trick. Their 10 yo daughter thought it was pretty funny. Parents looked aghast. I invited them in. We never again had the Witnesses come back to my parents house. I'd be curious to see their list and reasons


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/4/14)

Pity you didn't go dressed as your avatar :lol:


----------



## Dave70 (29/4/14)

Its a costume?

I wasn't game to ask. 

You know how it is, cultural sensitivity and all that.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/4/14)

That momentarily went through my head when I posted, I ignored it because he uses a computer not a drum.


----------



## Mardoo (29/4/14)

Actually my avatar is a Balinese demon accepting the people's offering of a roast pig. It also happens to look a lot like Homer Simpson. It's in front of a babi guling (spit roast pig) restaurant in Bali. And I would love, love, love to have it as the mascot for a pork-only restaurant called The Magic Animal! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Florian (29/4/14)

I wish I'd never seen that picture in full size. 

You just totally destroyed the mental image I'd painted of you.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/4/14)

At the smaller scale, it looks like a man with scrotal elephantiasis who has put his junk on a bird bath.


----------



## Florian (29/4/14)

I just thought it was Mardoo.


----------



## Dave70 (29/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> At the smaller scale, it looks like a man with scrotal elephantiasis who has put his junk on a bird bath.


And a touch gynecomastia on the larger scale.


----------



## Dave70 (29/4/14)

Mardoo said:


> Actually my avatar is a Balinese demon accepting the people's offering of a roast pig. It also happens to look a lot like Homer Simpson. It's in front of a babi guling (spit roast pig) restaurant in Bali. And I would love, love, love to have it as the mascot for a pork-only restaurant called The Magic Animal! :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a brave move to open a pork only eatery in a country where only around 2% of the locals eat pork (if the religious stats are to be believed). 
I'll bet you can get a whole suckling pig in the low season for a song.


----------



## pk.sax (29/4/14)

Bali, they don't give a crap what the rest of Muslim indonesia thinks.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/4/14)

I'd like to know if all the crackle would make it to the customers table, or the plate even.


----------



## Florian (29/4/14)

Dave70 said:


> Its a brave move to open a pork only eatery in a country where only around 2% of the locals eat pork (if the religious stats are to be believed).
> I'll bet you can get a whole suckling pig in the low season for a song.


They eat pork on Bali like you wouldn't believe. Same with any other meat.


----------



## shaunous (29/4/14)

Dave70 said:


> That the state of NSW with roughly 800 650 square k's of land can only set aside a paltry 4 x 4 km square of space on the shoreline of Stockton beach for recreational vehicles.
> That have to be registered with the RMS.
> And require a day pass.
> And are restricted to 40 kph.
> ...


I posted about that, and got this below. Sad really. As u said, we go on about getting kids of today more active, then close most of Tasmania's national parks to campers, then follow by closing more and more on the mainland. Thank fuk I live on a farm to get away, others are sadly not as lucky.



Airgead said:


> Yep... idiots like that really make me rant as well. Moronic 4wd hoons ruining our national parks.


----------



## jlm (29/4/14)

shaunous said:


> close most of Tasmania's national parks to campers


We did what now?


----------



## shaunous (29/4/14)

jlm said:


> We did what now?


Didnt this all happen 12months or more ago. Shitloads of very popular parks were closed to campers. Some stayed open to day visitors who could walk and follow signposted tracks, others were locked up altogether as heritage. If this is incorrect the news and all 4x4 mags I browse are incorrect....


----------



## schrodinger (29/4/14)

Wow, that sounds crazy -- closing most of the national parks in Tasmania to campers. That would truly suck, unless it were just a temporary measure because of construction or restoration or something. Can you dig up some stories about this?


----------



## jlm (29/4/14)

Not that I recall. There were some closures of tracks in the NW to motorised vehicles......Its not an area I'm familiar with so don't know the extent of that decision. From memory that decision was the result of some concerns from the local indigenous community getting upset over some middens getting trashed by quad bike riders and the greens picked up the cause, but as I said I'm not an expert on the area so don't take that as gospel.

As for being locked up as "heritage".......Well about 1/5th of the state is registered WHA, but there's nothing stopping you going in and spending some time there (Overland Track being the exception during peak season due to its popularity) as long as you're prepared to use your feet and a fuel stove. And preferably know what you're doing.

Would be interested to see these stories.


----------



## spog (29/4/14)

Dave70 said:


> That the state of NSW with roughly 800 650 square k's of land can only set aside a paltry 4 x 4 km square of space on the shoreline of Stockton beach for recreational vehicles.
> That have to be registered with the RMS.
> And require a day pass.
> And are restricted to 40 kph.
> ...


Yep,take some land use the tax payers money and turn it into a National Park,then double dip and charge the people ( tax payers) to access it.
Then have it policed by anal nazi park rangers who almost have a melt down when you piss on the road,and when you ( me) are asked as to why you ( I ) didn't do in the bush and you ( I ) reply " because you wankers would shit yourselves if I pissed on one on your precious flowers" .
And don't get me started on these tossers when they do a controlled burn that fucks off over the hill and wipes out more vegetation than they have brain cells .
Cheers....spog....


----------



## Kudzu (30/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Didnt this all happen 12months or more ago. Shitloads of very popular parks were closed to campers. Some stayed open to day visitors who could walk and follow signposted tracks, others were locked up altogether as heritage. If this is incorrect the news and all 4x4 mags I browse are incorrect....


No it didn't. As jlm said, there were some 4wd tracks closed, but they weren't in world heritage area, possibly not even national parks.

Camping is permitted throughout the world heritage area and all national parks.


----------



## Dave70 (30/4/14)

Nothing says camping like huddling round your Coleman fuel stove with a plastic mug of luke warm Bovril I say.


----------



## Phoney (30/4/14)

Dave70 said:


> That the state of NSW with roughly 800 650 square k's of land can only set aside a paltry 4 x 4 km square of space on the shoreline of Stockton beach for recreational vehicles.
> That have to be registered with the RMS.
> And require a day pass.
> And are restricted to 40 kph.
> ...



whut? I go 4x4'ing occasionally, there's HEAPS of options within 4 hours of Sydney. I've never liked Stockton because the two times I went it was full of hoons on quad bikes, but virtually every long stretch of beach north of there going up the coast is open to vehicles. Going west there's plenty of NP's with 4x4 tracks to explore as well.

edit: I just noticed that you want to ride unregistered vehicles around on public land. Really?

The problem is that there's a small minority of bogan dickheads who tend to ruin it for everyone else, by bush bashing off tracks, driving over young saplings, knocking down or vandalizing infrastructure, lighting fires everywhere, leaving rubbish and beer bottles everywhere. When this happens NPWS often close off areas as they become too difficult/expensive to manage. Source: Mate of mine used to be a ranger.

BTW: RV parks in California are similar to what our carvan parks are here. Tourist parks for grey nomads to park their Winnebago's.


----------



## Dave70 (1/5/14)

Phoney said:
 

> whut? I go 4x4'ing occasionally, there's HEAPS of options within 4 hours of Sydney. I've never liked Stockton because the two times I went it was full of hoons on quad bikes, but virtually every long stretch of beach north of there going up the coast is open to vehicles. Going west there's plenty of NP's with 4x4 tracks to explore as well.
> 
> *edit: I just noticed that you want to ride unregistered vehicles around on public land. Really?*
> 
> ...


Yes, really.

Not such a radical idea actually. I have a couple of mates who live in Huntington Beach CA who often load the 'pick up' and head out of town with the kids to ride the trails on unregistered bikes. You need recreational rego and the bikes have to comply with certain rules like noise restrictions and spark arrestors in the exhaust, so it's not a free for all. If bush walking is more your speed, there's about seventy gazzilion miles of powered vehicle free trails to indulge you. My point is we have, as far as I know, the ludicrously small square on Stockton designated for these purposes, so it can be done. Why not look elsewhere?

Passing laws and enforcing restrictions based on the lowest common denominator is simply lazy and unworkable, but you'll get no argument from me that culturally we have a lot of growing up to do in this joint. In my modest travels around the world, I was constantly surprised at things as simple as being able to buy pint cans of Heineken from a vending machine in Vienna whilst doing the washing at the laundromat. Were there boisterous outbursts and people generally making c***s of themselves? No. Were there kids pooling their euros and sneaking in to buy as many cans as they could carry. Not that I saw. Just folk casually sitting around reading whatever, sipping their drink waiting for the spin cycle to finish. Can you imagine that here? Not a ******* chance. Speaks volumes about us culturally.


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/14)

Well the navel orange season is over, will have to wait till next year.

Who knows what the USA farmers spray theirs with but they are always sweet and juicy and delicious. Now it's Autumn and the fucken disgusting sour dried up tough Australian crop is hitting the markets.
What's wrong with Australian Citrus growers? They whine and wail about us importing oranges and juice but inflict their substandard acidic crap on us year after year. Suck it up cretins. Or rather don't as you'll look like this dude who has just sucked one of your gobshite offerings.





And what's the story with fucken limes? They have been a dollar or two dollars each for about 15 years now. No not two dollars a kilo, two dollars a farkin LIME.

Are citrus farmers fucked in the head or what? Any citrus farmers on the forum here? Do you need a PhD in Agronomics and a half billion dollar processing facility with research station attached to grow a feckin lime? If I had some land it would be packed with lime trees and I'd be making a fortune selling them at five bucks a bucket around the fruit barns and farmers markets.

Are citrus farmers too busy arguing between their two inbred heads instead of going out and growing stuff like their job description mandates?


----------



## Camo6 (1/5/14)

What makes you think the farmers dictate the price? Would you complain more if there weren't any limes at your local supermarket? Trust me, the lime grower's not getting $2 a lime. A good year in farming is not as common as a bad one.


----------



## Florian (1/5/14)

Mardoo said:


> Actually I too tried the answering the door in my underwear trick. Their 10 yo daughter thought it was pretty funny. Parents looked aghast. I invited them in. We never again had the Witnesses come back to my parents house. I'd be curious to see their list and reasons


I had them ringing at my door just a few minutes ago.

To my surprise they were actually two fairly hot, young chicks, dressed in short-ish skirts and all.
Unfortunately I couldn't get my cloth off quick enough before answering the door.


----------



## sponge (1/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> Well the navel orange season is over, will have to wait till next year.
> 
> Who knows what the USA farmers spray theirs with but they are always sweet and juicy and delicious. Now it's Autumn and the fucken disgusting sour dried up tough Australian crop is hitting the markets.
> What's wrong with Australian Citrus growers? They whine and wail about us importing oranges and juice but inflict their substandard acidic crap on us year after year. Suck it up cretins. Or rather don't as you'll look like this dude who has just sucked one of your gobshite offerings.
> ...


I'll admit that whilst working in Renmark and Mildura I was required to drive through some citrus farms (along with table and wine grapes, nuts, avocados, etc) to reach the work sites and dear lordy the produce was delicious. My understanding is they do quite a bit of growing for Asian export and don't end up in our supermarkets (happy to be proven wrong by any of the locals), especially some of the vine-dried saltanas - I could live off those bad boys..

It's a shame we don't end up with produce like that in our trolleys..


----------



## Airgead (1/5/14)

sponge said:


> It's a shame we don't end up with produce like that in our trolleys..


You can do... if you know where to shop (and hint - it's not Coles or Wollies... or Aldi either)


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/14)

Great trick with the Witnesses is to say "I only speak to one of the 144 thousand true anointed, not the lesser sheep". We aren't supposed to know about that so they make their escape very quickly.


----------



## Phoney (1/5/14)

Dave70 said:


> Yes, really.
> 
> Not such a radical idea actually. I have a couple of mates who live in Huntington Beach CA who often load the 'pick up' and head out of town with the kids to ride the trails on unregistered bikes. You need recreational rego and the bikes have to comply with certain rules like noise restrictions and spark arrestors in the exhaust, so it's not a free for all. If bush walking is more your speed, there's about seventy gazzilion miles of powered vehicle free trails to indulge you. My point is we have, as far as I know, the ludicrously small square on Stockton designated for these purposes, so it can be done. Why not look elsewhere?
> 
> Passing laws and enforcing restrictions based on the lowest common denominator is simply lazy and unworkable, but you'll get no argument from me that culturally we have a lot of growing up to do in this joint. In my modest travels around the world, I was constantly surprised at things as simple as being able to buy pint cans of Heineken from a vending machine in Vienna whilst doing the washing at the laundromat. Were there boisterous outbursts and people generally making c***s of themselves? No. Were there kids pooling their euros and sneaking in to buy as many cans as they could carry. Not that I saw. Just folk casually sitting around reading whatever, sipping their drink waiting for the spin cycle to finish. Can you imagine that here? Not a ******* chance. Speaks volumes about us culturally.


Yeah similarly you'll get no arguments from me that we live in a nanny state, and that largely is borne out of the fact that there's a fair percentage of the population who just cannot be trusted. I think in other, less populated states we have recreational rego's for off-road vehicles. I guess the best thing you can do in NSW in that case is befriend a farmer with shitloads of land.


----------



## Phoney (1/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> And what's the story with fucken limes? They have been a dollar or two dollars each for about 15 years now. No not two dollars a kilo, two dollars a farkin LIME.
> 
> Are citrus farmers fucked in the head or what? Any citrus farmers on the forum here? Do you need a PhD in Agronomics and a half billion dollar processing facility with research station attached to grow a feckin lime? If I had some land it would be packed with lime trees and I'd be making a fortune selling them at five bucks a bucket around the fruit barns and farmers markets.
> 
> Are citrus farmers too busy arguing between their two inbred heads instead of going out and growing stuff like their job description mandates?



The thing I hate most about limes in the shops is that more than half the time they pick them way before they've ripened. They need to be soft and juicy, and about the size of a mandarin. Not the size of a bloody golf ball, and about as hard as one too. My in-laws have a lime tree (in Brissy) and it produces the best limes I've ever had in Australia. Because I've only had store bought ones.

As for the price, go to Coles or Wollies self serve checkout, and just accidentally press lemons instead of limes. Bam! They're 3 bucks a kilo.


----------



## sponge (1/5/14)

Airgead said:


> You can do... if you know where to shop (and hint - it's not Coles or Wollies... or Aldi either)


Yea I don't get fruit and veg (unless in a big rush) from any of the big supermarkets. All produce is much better from the little fruit and veg markets - the difference really is amazing.

It reminds me of when the mrs and I stayed in bilpin a few years ago and went apple picking as the mrs had never done it before. She was real skeptical about the fruit as they looked much more deformed/rustic than the aesthetically-pleasing floury crap you get in supermarkets, but one bite and she realised you really can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Airgead (1/5/14)

We've been doing the apple picking in bilpin thing for years. Better for us - we get better fruit. Better for the orchardist - they get a fair price and don't get ripped off by the wholesalers and supermarkets.

And even better, the guy we visit now gives me all the seconds I want for cider.


----------



## Dave70 (1/5/14)

Airgead said:


> We've been doing the apple picking in bilpin thing for years. Better for us - we get better fruit. Better for the orchardist - they get a fair price and don't get ripped off by the wholesalers and supermarkets.
> 
> And even better, the guy we visit now gives me all the seconds I want for cider.



Its a good deal alright, and I certainly don't mind helping the farmers out. I paid a whopping 40c a kilo for my seconds from Shields. Boxed when I got there and ready to go. Nice bloke to is Jim.


Avoid the the Fruit Bowl though. Leave it to the hapless tourists. Bunch of indolent, miserable assholes.


----------



## Airgead (1/5/14)

Bilpin Springs Orchard is my preferred one. Cedric is a great guy. 

And yeah... the fruit bowl... and the one across the road (the pines I think it is)... avoid.

If you want lunch up there, pie in the sky does really nice pies.


----------



## Bribie G (5/5/14)

Maccas South Grafton

Could I get the mighty McMuffin meal with coke zero Please.

Yep, medium Coke?

Thanks

So that's a bacon and egg McMuffin with a coke.

No, Mighty McMuffin with coke zero

Aha, (adjusts order) eat in or take away?

Eat here

Thanks, your number will come up on screen, that's $7.20

Cheers

Number 140

Hands me meal in paper bag.

<edit> cultural note: In the UK we would just say "Mighty McMuffin meal please" but I find that in Australia this is regarded as the height of rudness and you have to start every shop order with "Could I please get a.....". For some reason. Of course you can get a whatever product because that's why they set up the ******* shop and why you walked in. Could be a hangover from colonial times "Could oi please get an extra bowl of gruel for me starvin kids please Governor"...

end obnoxious Pom rant. Missed bath day yesterday might pop into the shower later


----------



## mckenry (5/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> Well the navel orange season is over, will have to wait till next year.
> 
> Who knows what the USA farmers spray theirs with but they are always sweet and juicy and delicious. Now it's Autumn and the fucken disgusting sour dried up tough Australian crop is hitting the markets.
> What's wrong with Australian Citrus growers? They whine and wail about us importing oranges and juice but inflict their substandard acidic crap on us year after year. Suck it up cretins. Or rather don't as you'll look like this dude who has just sucked one of your gobshite offerings.
> ...


Its because Corona is so popular, limes are in short supply.


----------



## Florian (5/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> <edit> cultural note: In the UK we would just say "Mighty McMuffin meal please" but I find that in Australia this is regarded as the height of rudness and you have to start every shop order with "Could I please get a.....". For some reason. Of course you can get a whatever product because that's why they set up the ******* shop and why you walked in. Could be a hangover from colonial times "Could oi please get an extra bowl of gruel for me starvin kids please Governor"...
> 
> end obnoxious Pom rant. Missed bath day yesterday might pop into the shower later


Over there they also say "you're alright?" when they see each other, just like here we say "hey, how are ya?" or whatever.

Me not knowing that when I came over here straight from London I almost got into trouble a few times until my wife kindly explained it to me.


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/5/14)

You're on a roll tonight Bribie, hope you're ok.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bribie G (5/5/14)

AndrewQLD said:


> You're on a roll tonight Bribie, hope you're ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm sober, on anti inflammatories at the moment and having few days off. :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/5/14)

No beer? Not good mate, hope it's nothing serious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geneabovill (6/5/14)

What's with all these bloody ads everywhere on the PC version? Don't I pay _not_ to see them? Even highlighted green links in the things we type are ads, not links. BLOODY ADS - WORSE THAN SBS NOW!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/5/14)

were you signed in?


----------



## dicko (6/5/14)

Ruckus said:


> What's with all these bloody ads everywhere on the PC version? Don't I pay _not_ to see them? Even highlighted green links in the things we type are ads, not links. BLOODY ADS - WORSE THAN SBS NOW!


Are you signed in under your user name and just not here as a guest on your PC?

If you are signed in, I will get admin to check it for you.


----------



## Airgead (6/5/14)

Ruckus said:


> What's with all these bloody ads everywhere on the PC version? Don't I pay _not_ to see them? Even highlighted green links in the things we type are ads, not links. BLOODY ADS - WORSE THAN SBS NOW!


ummm... highlighted green links aren't part of the advertising mix here. You don't have a dodgy browser plugin installed do you?

That's well known malware - http://www.fixyourbrowser.com/removal-instructions/green-double-underlined-ads-links/

Could be your problem not AHB...


----------



## Not For Horses (6/5/14)

Airgead said:


> ummm... highlighted green links aren't part of the advertising mix here. You don't have a dodgy browser plugin installed do you?
> 
> That's well known malware - http://www.fixyourbrowser.com/removal-instructions/green-double-underlined-ads-links/
> 
> Could be your problem not AHB...


They're part of it when not signed in.
Open an incognito window and go to AHB. It's full of 'em.


----------



## geneabovill (6/5/14)

I was on a work PC.. Prolly has all sorts of dodgy plugins. Cheers.


----------



## Dave70 (7/5/14)

Ausgrid, for scuttling my brochet making plans of Saturday with another power outage seemingly timed for maximum inconvenience coupled with the most lucrative overtime rates. 
Yep - I'll be boiling the billy for a cuppa from 8 am to 5 pm. 

Spose I could do other stuff. 
But thats not the point.


----------



## jyo (7/5/14)

We just had the first proper rain in 6 months and now the grass is bloody wet.


Just makes it so much harder to smoke.


----------



## real_beer (7/5/14)

Ear plug headphones. Why do they *ALWAYS* get tangled or wrapped around whatever is within a metre of them whenever you put them on, or take them off! Yes I know Bluetooth options are available but I just had to get this chestnut out of my system.


----------



## real_beer (8/5/14)

I'm fed up with miserable pricks who hit an animal while driving and don't stop too check if it's still alive, can be saved, or put it out of its's misery.


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/5/14)

People who type its's. What the ****?


----------



## Dave70 (8/5/14)

real_beer said:


> I'm fed up with miserable pricks who hit an animal while driving and don't stop too check *if it's still alive, can be saved, or put it out of its's misery.*


Me to.
Henceforth I shall endeavor to travel with a veterinary surgeon and rifle whenever practicable.


----------



## Fat Bastard (8/5/14)

Fvcking Sydney traffic and people who organise events midweek. Takes me on average an hour and a half to drive to work each day and near an hour to drive back outside of school holidays, where it miraculously takes me under 40 minutes each way. 

Why the hell would I want to travel to your brew club / brew share/ craft beer night/ gig after sitting I'm my car for nearly three hours a day?

We're not all inner city hipsters you know, and I live closer to the city than most of the population of Sydney.


----------



## geneabovill (8/5/14)

**** Sydney altogether, I reckon. Newcastle has a much livelier craft beer scene.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/14)

Still getting over the Grafton Show Home Brew comp......

Kyogle is now considered a suburb of greater Grafton


----------



## sponge (9/5/14)

CCL shares.

So.. much.. red.


----------



## TheWiggman (9/5/14)

Ruckus said:


> **** Sydney altogether, I reckon. Newcastle has a much livelier craft beer scene.


FIFY
Man I hate Sydney. Fat Bastard probably said it all for me. 3h of your day, each day, you'll never get back. At least you're rewarded by cheap housing, quiet atmosphere, low crime rates and low living expenses.

At least there are lots of shops.


----------



## shaunous (9/5/14)

Dave70 said:


> Me to.
> Henceforth I shall endeavor to travel with a veterinary surgeon and rifle whenever practicable.


Who needs a vet, ain't nuttin u can't fix without a staple gun, needle, fishing line and back up .22 rifle.


----------



## sponge (9/5/14)

shaunous said:


> Who needs a vet, ain't nuttin u can't fix without a staple gun, needle, fishing line and back up .22 rifle.


Along with duct tape and WD-40..


----------



## shaunous (9/5/14)

sponge said:


> Along with duct tape and WD-40..


Oh Yeh, and a hammer and shifter.


----------



## TheWiggman (9/5/14)

And...


----------



## Airgead (9/5/14)

pffffttt... if you can't fix it with just duct tape and wd40 then you just aren't trying hard enough (or its not fixable).


----------



## sponge (9/5/14)




----------



## Not For Horses (9/5/14)




----------



## petesbrew (9/5/14)

Minding friend's "gifted" kids all weekend.

FML. FML, FML.


----------



## jyo (9/5/14)

shaunous said:


> Who needs a vet, ain't nuttin u can't fix without a staple gun, needle, fishing line and back up .22 rifle.


Mate of mine grew up farming. His old man is a tough bastard and he would always carry a tube of super glue in the glove box of the land cruiser for any deep cuts that required stitches.

Pull the skin back in place, strip of glue over the top, wait till set, and keep working.

No shit.


----------



## goomboogo (9/5/14)

petesbrew said:


> Minding friend's "gifted" kids all weekend.
> 
> FML. FML, FML.


http://lewebpedagogique.com/renou2012/files/2012/10/far-side-gifted.jpeg


----------



## simplefisherman (10/5/14)

Have heard that super glue was developed as a rapid field suture for medics in Vietnam. Not 100% sure on that but have used it to close up the annoying cuts and fish spikes in the hands which otherwise get infected when working on a fishing boat. Was very skeptical at first but proved to be effective. 
So should have a rant to stay on topic...
Goddam businesses who take your money and fail to provide the promised product on time and when you contact them 2 weeks later to find out what the hold up is you get given a bullshit story and so you have to start waiting all over again and so you have to look at a boring old sheet of gyprock when you are cooking dinner instead of an awesome printed glass splashback. Feckers.


----------



## Pilchard (10/5/14)

I work with food, I use profanities but does the forum need to, when I tell a co worker if needs more Fin X its diferent to the written word. I have read many posts recently carrying words not suited to my young family structure. I am not a prood I C,F! And A with the best of them, mostly second nature in the industry buy I don't like it in written word, I use things like posts and recipes to get my daughter reading. I learn she learns the words. It is a bit more advanced than I am I will etc. sometimes you will need to say **** etc but why so often in posts lately, I say that word 200 times a night but is not what I teach my kids...


----------



## schrodinger (10/5/14)

What drives me nuts is people who use posts from a Continuing Rant thread on a beer forum to get their daughter reading.

Also people who say **** 200 times a night but delusionally believe it's not what they teach their kids.

Oh yeah, and people who complain about cursing on a beer forum because such words are far more offensive when written than when spoken.


----------



## lukiferj (10/5/14)

Ha ha


----------



## spog (10/5/14)

Pigeons,I hate pigeons someone in the neighbourhood has pigeons they shit on my roof,they shit from the sky and it lands on my ute.
The pigeons I mean not the neighbours.
Rats with wings,been considering buying a slug gun to sort them out but as I live in suburbia someone might see me with a gun and call the cops.
I could try to find out who owns them and tell to packup and **** off,I even looked in phone book but didn't find anyone in my area named Bert so I guess I will have to put up with these poxy birds.


----------



## shaunous (10/5/14)

When I type swear words, they are never spelt correctly, so it doesn't count, or I'm teaching your daughter how to spell incorrectly. Kunt and Fuk being examples.


----------



## shaunous (10/5/14)

spog said:


> Pigeons,I hate pigeons someone in the neighbourhood has pigeons they shit on my roof,they shit from the sky and it lands on my ute.
> The pigeons I mean not the neighbours.
> Rats with wings,been considering buying a slug gun to sort them out but as I live in suburbia someone might see me with a gun and call the cops.
> I could try to find out who owns them and tell to packup and **** off,I even looked in phone book but didn't find anyone in my area named Bert so I guess I will have to put up with these poxy birds.


Sling shot and frozen pea's. Worked for me when I lived in the GC, pea's are hard as Fuk when frozen and quickly thaw out, looking all innocent like and not a type of ammunition.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/5/14)

Suprise peas are the hardest known item on the planet.


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/5/14)

When I'm hard, I'm _very_ hard.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/5/14)

Not as hard as Suprise Peas.....


----------



## spog (10/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Suprise peas are the hardest known item on the planet.


With a sling shot and frozen peas they'll get a surprise all right.


----------



## spog (10/5/14)

shaunous said:


> Sling shot and frozen pea's. Worked for me when I lived in the GC, pea's are hard as Fuk when frozen and quickly thaw out, looking all innocent like and not a type of ammunition.


Excellent solution I can get a sling shot from the hunting shop,no licence required as they are sold as bait throwers .
Bye bye pigeons,starlings,miner birds that Tom cat that pisses on the roller door any other non native fauna, spoggies....umm shit hang on minute that's me!.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/5/14)

The ******* car park at Sir Charles Gairdner hospital. I park there for five hours in the morning, it costs me $18. I go back after lunch for six hours and its going to costs me $21.

There's no option for a day rate. They can go **** themselves. People are there for loved ones and getting smashed with fees. Wankers.

Ps. How about reading some books to your daughter instead of ******* beer recipes.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/5/14)

AHB....educating young kids since 2014...


----------



## Camo6 (10/5/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> The ******* car park at Sir Charles Gairdner hospital. I park there for five hours in the morning, it costs me $18. I go back after lunch for six hours and its going to costs me $21.
> 
> There's no option for a day rate. They can go **** themselves. People are there for loved ones and getting smashed with fees. Wankers.
> 
> Ps. How about reading some books to your daughter instead of ******* beer recipes.



Hold on a minute SW. Don't you work in the mining industry? Oh, FFS for fucks sake, cry me a ******* river! It must be so frustrating to have to heft that heavy wallet for such trivial sums.  (flame suit on)


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/5/14)

Excuse me! How dare you have the audacity!

These $40 parking fees over what could be a couple of weeks will stop me from getting those 21" rims and UNIT/Jetpilot windscreen sticker for my SS. The life of a cashed up bogan isn't all glassings and meth, you know. 

My gripe really is more for people who aren't so financially lucky. It's a hospital, not the ******* casino.


----------



## Mardoo (10/5/14)

Hospital parking rates ARE absurd. Not only that the spaces fill up by 11am most days. Plenty of space in the employee lot though... I really shouldn't have to walk my wife three blocks after abdominal surgery. Six pick up/drop off spaces for both the Royal Melbourne and Royal Women's Is. Not. Enough.


----------



## manticle (10/5/14)

Pilchard said:


> I work with food, I use profanities but does the forum need to, when I tell a co worker if needs more Fin X its diferent to the written word. I have read many posts recently carrying words not suited to my young family structure. I am not a prood I C,F! And A with the best of them, mostly second nature in the industry buy I don't like it in written word, I use things like posts and recipes to get my daughter reading. I learn she learns the words. It is a bit more advanced than I am I will etc. sometimes you will need to say **** etc but why so often in posts lately, I say that word 200 times a night but is not what I teach my kids...


We're responsible for what your daughter reads on an adult forum?
How many 'fucks' are in your standard beer recipe anyway?
One for every time you miss strike temp, four for every time you leave the tap open.


----------



## geneabovill (10/5/14)

My brew day is full of 'fucks'. Unfortunately the only thing getting wet is the grain.


----------



## Florian (10/5/14)

Pilchard said:


> I work with food, I use profanities but does the forum need to, when I tell a co worker if needs more Fin X its diferent to the written word. I have read many posts recently carrying words not suited to my young family structure. I am not a prood I C,F! And A with the best of them, mostly second nature in the industry buy I don't like it in written word, I use things like posts and recipes to get my daughter reading. I learn she learns the words. It is a bit more advanced than I am I will etc. sometimes you will need to say **** etc but why so often in posts lately, I say that word 200 times a night but is not what I teach my kids...


 I have my kids around me all day every day. I never swear around them and I'm well aware that behind every click or scroll on AHB (like most of the internet) could be a picture or text I don't want them to see.

But when my kids play together I can sneak off to have a bit of a break from kids stuff. This site is what keeps me sane some days, with all its profanities.

Please don't ruin for us just because you can't differentiate kids from an adult forum.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/5/14)

How many fucks would be said when a cashed up bogan cant find a park at his local hospital...


How many fucks would be given by most on here about the amount of fucks on here...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/5/14)

So you're fine with paying $40 a day for parking?


----------



## bradsbrew (10/5/14)

People that boil frozen peas to "cook" them. WTF! Put them in a cup pour in some boiling water to defrost and heat them, strain and serve a well rounded fresh pea. Not something that looks like a miniature green scrotum.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/5/14)

bradsbrew said:


> People that boil frozen peas to "cook" them. WTF! Put them in a cup pour in some boiling water to defrost and heat them, strain and serve a well rounded fresh pea. Not something that looks like a miniature green scrotum.


What waste of frozen peas...so many uses than just heating and eating them...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/5/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> So you're fine with paying $40 a day for parking?


I choose to live somewhere that does not charge for parking ( Hospital included ) anywhere...


----------



## geneabovill (10/5/14)

How many fucks would a woodfuck **** if a woodfuck lived in a hospital? And where would he park if he did?


----------



## bradsbrew (10/5/14)

Ruckus said:


> How many fucks would a woodfuck **** if a woodfuck lived in a hospital? And where would he park if he did?


More is the question.........

How would he like his peas prepared.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I choose to live somewhere that does not charge for parking ( Hospital included ) anywhere...


Well I hope everything goes brilliantly in your paradise and that you never have a gripe with anything.


----------



## Camo6 (10/5/14)

Why can't they make games like Monkey Island anymore?


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/14)

Have you tried the new "remastered" edition? Available on Steam for about twenty bucks.

Full speech, cool music. Now how do I poison those guard dogs again............





(pic of screen by camera, can't seem to capture a screen)


----------



## Camo6 (10/5/14)

Such a great game, beaten only by its sequel. I'm reluctant to play it again in any form as I think my ill gained skepticism would destroy the sheer enjoyment I found by completing this game as an adolescent. The early nineties were a very sacred time for me.

I never played games like the ones I played when I was twelve..........................................when the night...has come...and the land is dark, and the moon...is the only...light we'll see


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/5/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Well I hope everything goes brilliantly in your paradise and that you never have a gripe with anything.


It is...and I am thoroughly enjoying the free parking in my section of paradise...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/5/14)

I'm over it. I arranged to take my girlfriend for a walk around the hospital grounds. Went into the car park and defiled my car. I think that's worth $40. They can keep their money and I'll keep enjoying having great facilities.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/5/14)

You should move here....We just got 2 brand new surgical theaters, new ED, new medical imaging ward with fancy wireless digital X-Rays & Ultrasound, new day surgery....and all this with free parking and a pub right next door ( to Maternity no less )....oh....and a fancy yellow helicopter that can get you to Brissy real fast if shit gets serious....


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/5/14)

Why didn't you just say "we've got a pub next door to ours, suck it!" Then I would've considered it.


----------



## geneabovill (10/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> ...and all this with free parking and a pub right next door ( to Maternity no less )....oh....and a fancy yellow helicopter that can get you to Brissy real fast if shit gets serious....


Must be where the woodfuck parks.


----------



## spog (10/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You should move here....We just got 2 brand new surgical theaters, new ED, new medical imaging ward with fancy wireless digital X-Rays & Ultrasound, new day surgery....and all this with free parking and a pub right next door ( to Maternity no less )....oh....and a fancy yellow helicopter that can get you to Brissy real fast if shit gets serious....


A fancy yellow helicopter eh,won't be fancy for long when some pissed fuckwit from the pub next door grabs the joystick,flies it into your ******* car park forcing you all to park in the ******* street where the council parking inspector will slap tickets all over the place,and there goes your free ******* parking. Ha take that.....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/5/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Why didn't you just say "we've got a pub next door to ours, suck it!" Then I would've considered it.


Well....It sort of was a secret.....in fact the pub is a huge 50m from Maternaty.....and the Nurses know the number off by heart...not that they ever had need to ring me there...twice....

Its even been reported that Midwives have physically dragged new fathers mid way throught a shandy back to the "suite of pain"...

Yeah....Paradise is a pub 50m from the maternaty front door...


----------



## Pilchard (11/5/14)

Yep been ther and done it 3 times first one maybe I could have had a few pints, second and third spat them out bang, bang. With pelvic flore reps it tightens up pretty quick to a great verjango... With the continuing pelvic flore exercises it comes back to a nice tight bit of kit.


----------



## dicko (11/5/14)

Pilchard said:


> Yep been ther and done it 3 times first one maybe I could have had a few pints, second and third spat them out bang, bang. With pelvic flore reps it tightens up pretty quick to a great verjango... With the continuing pelvic flore exercises it comes back to a nice tight bit of kit.


Now that is good news, I am glad you have that one worked out then.


----------



## goomboogo (11/5/14)

Pilchard said:


> Yep been ther and done it 3 times first one maybe I could have had a few pints, second and third spat them out bang, bang. With pelvic flore reps it tightens up pretty quick to a great verjango... With the continuing pelvic flore exercises it comes back to a nice tight bit of kit.


Now there's a story for the kids.


----------



## petesbrew (11/5/14)

petesbrew said:


> Minding friend's "gifted" kids all weekend.
> 
> FML. FML, FML.


SWMBO told her Mum she's never said the F word so much.


----------



## shaunous (11/5/14)

Pilchard said:


> Yep been ther and done it 3 times first one maybe I could have had a few pints, second and third spat them out bang, bang. With pelvic flore reps it tightens up pretty quick to a great verjango... With the continuing pelvic flore exercises it comes back to a nice tight bit of kit.


This is pure Gold!


----------



## Bridges (11/5/14)

Pilchard said:


> Yep been ther and done it 3 times first one maybe I could have had a few pints, second and third spat them out bang, bang. With pelvic flore reps it tightens up pretty quick to a great verjango... With the continuing pelvic flore exercises it comes back to a nice tight bit of kit.


Hope you are having a happy mothers day!


----------



## schrodinger (11/5/14)

Ruckus said:


> Must be where the woodfuck parks.


How much wood would a woodfuck **** if a woodfuck could **** wood?


----------



## Cube (11/5/14)

How much wood would a woodfuck **** if a woodfuck could do pelvic floor exercises?


----------



## schrodinger (11/5/14)

I think the wood would be queued halfway round the block in that case.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/5/14)

Watch for splinters...


----------



## spog (16/5/14)

Well talk about shooting myself in the foot,this morning I had a piss take at Imperial Prince for his horror start to his day ( the first world problem thread) and that was when my day took a nose dive down the shithouse.
So yesterday I made a phone calls to organise work ( carpenter/ builder) .
The first is to meet other trades on site to go through a job to be quoted I organised the time with the client,the client is a no show,2 other tradies are a no show, both claim to be too busy....well **** you .
Another job to do as arranged was to install some handrails in a dunny for some elderly people,I ring before to double check.
Am told....
" oh but we are going shopping after lunch"
" no worries it will take me 30 minutes to do the job"
" oh but my husbands helper is coming to give him a shower"
" not a problem the rails are going in the toilet"
" oh,okay"
I roll up and am told to mind the oxygen tubes on the floor connected to her husbands mask,then told could I come back another day?
" why " 
"Oh we are worried that the sparks form your drill will ignite the oxygen" ( as if a day will make a difference).
" but I will working down the passage well away from the oxygen supply and the drill will not cause an explosion"
" oh but it might"
At this stage I am getting pissed off at the stereotypical whinging pommie carry on.
" oh not but its not right,I don't like it".
" ma'am I have to do this if your husband is to use the toilet,these rails are for him"
" oh no can you come back on Tuesday "
" ok,Tuesday it is,goodbye"
The thing that really amazed me with her bullshit whinging about the oxygen was that the cylinders were in the lounge not 3 metres from a lit oil fire.
So off to the next pre arranged job and yep no fucker home.
Then I ring a sparky to check that the pre arranged meeting later was still a goer.... Nah sorry too busy . **** you as we'll .

But the missus saved the day by bringing me a selection of beers....I might thank her later,nudge,nudge,wink,wink.
Then I might get pissed and suffer from brewers droop.....ahh fanbloodytastic when will the shit stop!
**** Fridays .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/5/14)

A few FWP's in that rant...


----------



## Bribie G (17/5/14)

Moving from Bribie Island to New South Wales? Shit mate you'll freeze your arse off down there, better buy some fur coats.










Yup, spog, I joined a Pommie Expats forum a couple of years ago but the whining finally got to me and I haven't posted for ages. Like they used to say, Jet arrives from London but the whining only gets louder.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/5/14)

For a Pom..

You didnt whinge once when you came to visit.


----------



## shaunous (17/5/14)

Not a bad prick that BribieG Kunt.


----------



## jyo (18/5/14)

I get really annoyed when someone is all like "Hey, look at this awesome video I took on my phone" and they have recorded said video in portrait, not landscape.

Makes me want to break their phone.


----------



## Steve (19/5/14)

Arsehole came into the shop on Saturday and complained about the price of our dried malt. Requested a discount because he can get it cheaper elsewhere. He then wanted to know the cost comparison between a kilo of c02 and a kilo of white table sugar. Why are these people born? No discount was given on the malt. To top it off he was a smart arse American.


----------



## spog (19/5/14)

Should have sold him a kilo fo Co2 in a plastic bag and told him to piss off.


----------



## schrodinger (19/5/14)

Just the other day I was tailgated for a long time by some dickless chimp, even though I was already going 5 kph over the limit. And to top it off, he was an Australian.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/5/14)

schrodinger said:


> dickless chimp


it was probably Shaunous h34r:


----------



## shaunous (19/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> it was probably Shaunous h34r:


Hahaha, Settle down Liam, I dont Tailgate people who are doing the speed limit or over, thats just uncalled for.

Also im no Dickless Chimp, although I can do one hell of a Mangina...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/14)

I always like to sit behind ( not tailgating )drivers doing over the speed limit. Cause gues who gets pinned first by the Highway Patrol.


----------



## warra48 (19/5/14)

Working in my garage yesterday putting up shelves, so I can stack stuff and make room to rebuild my brewery.
Chap pulls up at the neighbours, in his red Series 2 E type Jaguar roadster.
Neighbours not home, so I walk out of the garage and get talking to said chap.
After few minutes I cheekily asked if he'd mind giving me a ride in said Jaguar.
He was very obliging, and gave us a skoot around our local area.
I won't be buying one anytime soon, mrs warra wouldn't approve the drain on our budget. I'm on the tall side, so my head stuck out over the windscreen and I copped the full blast of the wind. The sunvisors blocked half of my forward vision. Getting in and out was a bit of an acrobatic exercise but caused no injuries that a couple of physio visits can't straighten out. Did I enjoy the ride? You betcha. I'm a fan of classic cars, and the E type Jag is about as classic as they come.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/14)

Got a mate who has an EH sedan....drives it long distances. .....Bench seat, 3 on the tree...sits on about 55mph...no more.....would he swap it for a commodoore.....er...nope..

I get the same question asked of my old morry ute....its a bit slow...rough....noisy...would I swap it....er...nope..

Do I get a whole range of people stopping,waving,pointing at my ute...hell yeah.


----------



## pk.sax (19/5/14)

warra48 said:


> Working in my garage yesterday putting up shelves, so I can stack stuff and make room to rebuild my brewery.
> Chap pulls up at the neighbours, in his red Series 2 E type Jaguar roadster.
> Neighbours not home, so I walk out of the garage and get talking to said chap.
> After few minutes I cheekily asked if he'd mind giving me a ride in said Jaguar.
> ...


Think I missed the rant in there warra. Great story though.


----------



## Bribie G (19/5/14)

Warra doesn't rant, he's from Netherlands extraction and therefore a perfect gentleman.


----------



## Cube (19/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I always like to sit behind ( not tailgating )drivers doing over the speed limit. Cause gues who gets pinned first by the Highway Patrol.


Didn't know old morries went over 40 mate.


h34r:


----------



## pk.sax (19/5/14)

practicalfool said:


> Stirplate is pissing me off.
> 
> Worked excellently in water test. Worked great to degas beer sample for hydrometer.
> 
> ...


Actually, centred the fukin stir bar with my tool magnet. Made sure it is in the middle. Slowly lowered onto stir plate. No fukin movement. Start from low to high, not a wobble. Nada. The damn thing is stuck frozen. I can move it alright by just tilting the bottle a bit. Just that the stirplate won't do it!!!

Getting over this pretty quickly.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/14)

Cube said:


> Didn't know old morries went over 40 mate.
> 
> 
> h34r:


pulls 60mph......but fark...you know your doing it..


----------



## shaunous (20/5/14)

Yeh well!!!!


Does anyone run their cars on cooking oil???


----------



## Bribie G (20/5/14)

My pushbike is powered by lard. Hopefully it will run out of fuel eventually.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/5/14)

I used to run my tractor on cooking oil.


----------



## Dave70 (20/5/14)

Got on of the boys running a broom over the workshop this morning while we're quiet. 

Complains about dust and can I slip up to Bunnings and get a mask. Fair enough.

I go downstairs to find him with mask pulled up to his forehead. 

So he can smoke a cigarette. 

**** me..


----------



## Mattress (20/5/14)

Dave70 said:


> Got on of the boys running a broom over the workshop this morning while we're quiet.
> 
> Complains about dust and can I slip up to Bunnings and get a mask. Fair enough.
> 
> ...


I regularly get sent lights and sirens to patients with breathing difficulties and the first thing I do when I get there is ask them to put out their cigarette.


----------



## Donske (20/5/14)

Dave70 said:


> Got on of the boys running a broom over the workshop this morning while we're quiet.
> 
> Complains about dust and can I slip up to Bunnings and get a mask. Fair enough.
> 
> ...



Haha, we used to just cut a little hole in the masks so the ciggie fit through.


----------



## Lemon (20/5/14)

When I worked at a Lead smelter, quite a few guys cut a hole in their half face respirator in order to enjoy a durrie. Methinks they missed the point of the health benefit of not breathing in Lead dust.

Lemon


----------



## Wilkensone (20/5/14)

Fermenting wort all over the floor because I don't have a bloody fridge big enough to ferment in anything bigger than my 20l cubes.. I know its my fault but fark I wish I could find a new fermenting fridge!


----------



## shaunous (21/5/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Fermenting wort all over the floor because I don't have a bloody fridge big enough to ferment in anything bigger than my 20l cubes.. I know its my fault but fark I wish I could find a new fermenting fridge!


I only use 20L (22-23L really) cubes now, I have 11 normal round fermenters taking up shed space i'll get rid of one day. can fit 3 cubes side by side in my Ferm Fridge, and still get a shelf on top to help carb the bottles in winter at the ferm temp.


----------



## Wilkensone (21/5/14)

shaunous said:


> I only use 20L (22-23L really) cubes now, I have 11 normal round fermenters taking up shed space i'll get rid of one day. can fit 3 cubes side by side in my Ferm Fridge, and still get a shelf on top to help carb the bottles in winter at the ferm temp.


So if you have ~20l of wort in a cube does does it ferment without coming out the top?


----------



## sponge (21/5/14)

I've often just used my 25L cubes for a 20L batch, and seal with as much air squeezed out as possible. Nice bit of head space with 20L in a 25L cube so avoids the use of a blow off tube.


----------



## Wilkensone (21/5/14)

sponge said:


> I've often just used my 25L cubes for a 20L batch, and seal with as much air squeezed out as possible. Nice bit of head space with 20L in a 25L cube so avoids the use of a blow off tube.


That might be my problem, I only have the 20 (actual about 23l) bunnings cubes :unsure: 

Also :icon_offtopic: It's pretty hard getting the last bit of water/debris out of the cube, any tricks?


----------



## shaunous (21/5/14)

Wilkensone said:


> So if you have ~20l of wort in a cube does does it ferment without coming out the top?


Not with US-05.


----------



## Wilkensone (21/5/14)

shaunous said:


> Not with US-05.


Yeah I was trying S-04 which may have been the culprit


----------



## Bribie G (24/5/14)

Oh God not another season of stupid Kmart ad that is going to play again and again and again. We have only recently got rid of Sam and the Womp one hit wonder over and over in all possible permutations "When I go bom bom bom"

Latest obescenity is (with comments)

Two Six Nine the goose drank lime. 

[ no it didn't you politically correct nanny cnuts, the goose drank feckin wine]

The monkey chewed tomaaaayyyto on the street car line

[it chewed tobacco you insipid twats]

The line broke, the monkey got woke

[For fecks sake are you trying for some reason to not offend lesbian separatists - after all that mincing queer in the suit who advertises for Target is probably a gay icon with dykes as well

The monkey got choked. Like its tongue hanging out and eyes bulging, like I choke my chicken.

Idiots. Watered down feckwits.]

end rant

Now for a Snickers.

edit monkey not goose. Doesn't matter, they both taste like chicken .


----------



## Lincoln2 (24/5/14)

Dude, it's one ad. There's this new invention called a "remote control". And don't knock the Gok.

No wonder you started this thread!


----------



## Not For Horses (24/5/14)

Who is this fkn numpty posting gibberish links to weird herbal extracts?


----------



## Bribie G (24/5/14)

Lincoln2 said:


> Dude, it's one ad. There's this new invention called a "remote control". And don't knock the Gok.
> 
> No wonder you started this thread!


I hear what you say. I've bought a new remote that has an interesting button on it, does me for an increasing amount of my screen viewing nowadays


----------



## TheWiggman (24/5/14)

I though I was reading a Northside Novice post for a second there Bribie.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (24/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> Oh God not another season of stupid Kmart ad that is going to play again and again and again. We have only recently got rid of Sam and the Womp one hit wonder over and over in all possible permutations "When I go bom bom bom"
> 
> Latest obescenity is (with comments)
> 
> ...


Now thats a rant


----------



## wynnum1 (25/5/14)

Lemon said:


> When I worked at a Lead smelter, quite a few guys cut a hole in their half face respirator in order to enjoy a durrie. Methinks they missed the point of the health benefit of not breathing in Lead dust.
> 
> Lemon


Maybe that's why they work there .


----------



## Cube (25/5/14)

You can take a pom out of England...


----------



## jlm (25/5/14)




----------



## StalkingWilbur (26/5/14)

My friends at Wilson have done it again. As far as I'm concerned they're a bunch of fuckwits. 




Oh, you developed and integrated technology that requires us to insert our number plate onto our parking ticket. I'm not exactly sure what purpose this serves apart from to stop the occasional friendly stranger passing on their parking ticket as they leave but that's not really my concern anyway. What I do know is that if you're going to install ticketing machines like this perhaps you could include the ability to pay by ******* credit/debit card, something that actually has a benefit to those of us paying to use the service.


----------



## bradsbrew (26/5/14)

jlm said:


> grandpa_simpson_yelling_at_cloud.jpg


Is that cloud backup, cloud support or an iCloud.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/14)

Rain cloud. 

Good for malting barlry growth


----------



## Pilchard (27/5/14)

Aprentices that don't want to work is on my mind. A second year should be a second year across the board but they aint. Any kid under 20 who wants to work and keep a job. It's a bit off when the kitchen hands do more and are better versed on food handling and knife skills than a second year apprentice. Who the frack is teaching these kids. No one they get to third year and are thrown into head chef rolls that they are not suited to aprentices are taught to cook from bags not bones. Gravy is to jus...

Head chefs are not born of need but expertise. Been in the game a long time and I don't want that role. Too much precision and well I hate to sack a shit bloke. I'm frustrated with pur last 10 years of so called apprentices, none want to work, they just want to frack around chat and get a paycheck at the end of the day. Maybe they can all go work at maccas?

End of rant...


----------



## shaunous (27/5/14)

Had the same thing with our Diesel Mechanic apprentices in Brisbane. we had around 50, 10 of them were good, the rest were just on their phones all day, hiding and talking shit, couldnt care to learn anything, then had a massive whinge when you never gave them ones the overtime or other fruits of the job. THEN they brought in that fast track apprentice thing, had absolute noobs with no idea finishing their apprenticeships in 2 years, then off to the mines to change tyres on 150k a year. good lord.

I hated the response the useless ones would give to.

Q; So what do you want to do when you finish your apprenticeship, what area's would you want to work
A; No im leaving here and going straight to the mines, hopefully I can get signed off early


----------



## Donske (27/5/14)

Pilchard said:


> Aprentices that don't want to work is on my mind. A second year should be a second year across the board but they aint. Any kid under 20 who wants to work and keep a job. It's a bit off when the kitchen hands do more and are better versed on food handling and knife skills than a second year apprentice. Who the frack is teaching these kids. No one they get to third year and are thrown into head chef rolls that they are not suited to aprentices are taught to cook from bags not bones. Gravy is to jus...
> 
> Head chefs are not born of need but expertise. Been in the game a long time and I don't want that role. Too much precision and well I hate to sack a shit bloke. I'm frustrated with pur last 10 years of so called apprentices, none want to work, they just want to frack around chat and get a paycheck at the end of the day. Maybe they can all go work at maccas?
> 
> End of rant...


How many of those kids flipped a coin to choose their apprenticeship though, surely it's the same in every trade/skilled profession, my experience with trainees and apprentices is that 1 in 10 actually gets into their chosen work place and enjoys the work the rest either quit second year or finish and never work in their trade again.

The real issue is why these kids are being put into the positions in the first place, apprentice training organisations tend to be a joke and just want more numbers on their books to get the kick backs from government/employers.


----------



## lukiferj (27/5/14)

^ this. Most kids we get coming through don't actually give a shit. They are there to do as little as possible just to get paid. So am I but that's not the point.


----------



## Not For Horses (27/5/14)

Question:

How much fun is it push starting your mortorbike in the rain slightly uphill in a busy intersection at 8 in the morning because you haven't ridden for a while and the battery is a bit flat?


Answer:

Not very.


----------



## spog (27/5/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Question:
> 
> How much fun is it push starting your mortorbike in the rain slightly uphill in a busy intersection at 8 in the morning because you haven't ridden for a while and the battery is a bit flat?
> 
> ...


I bet you gave a few people a morning laugh,at least their day started on a high.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/5/14)

When I did my apprenticeship all those years ago on the with the Railways ALL trades spent the first 3 months filing and cutting small bits of steel bar. There where around 500 1st yrs in the one building. A lot of them whinged & bitched and the attitude of the instructors was " Dont like it...dont want to learn the basics.....there is the door you can leave at any time. But you cant come back once you go" 

Lost about 50 in the first 3 months. Mostly smart ass ethnic guys with gold chains and hotted up Gemini's....


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Lost about 50 in the first 3 months. Mostly smart ass ethnic guys with gold chains and hotted up Gemini's....


Sounds like the crew from the panel beating department when I was at TAFE. Except it was Mazdas. 


But I diverge. 

What gets my goat is that pious old **** Pat Robertson. Southern Baptist fruitcake and rider of evangelical huckster Billy Graham's cock.
Aimlessly channel flicking last night, I happened upon that ode to delusion and panhandling _The 700 Club _on foxtels ACC. Robertson was imparting his wisdom to a female viewer worried about the conflict between her and hubby, a non believer.

Robertsons council? 

First he opened with the stern deceleration, ' A women who marries an atheist, has Satan for a father in law'. 
Then went on to instruct her she would be better off with a man who shared her commitment to god. So much for the sanctity of marriage, I thought.

To complete the train wreck, this was followed up by a woman who claimed to have removed a ominous lump in her throat through prayer alone. No medical intervention necessary. 
Personally, I can see the the take home message may lead to a host of bad decisions with that one. 

Old Pat only hosts the show a few times a week now due to health issues.

Odd:
From CBN.com.
*One of Pat's secrets to keeping his energy high and his vitality soaring is his age-defying protein shake.* *Pat developed a delicious, refreshing shake, filled with energy-producing nutrients.*

Apparently, being a evangelical shill isn't enough.

Anyhoo.
**** him. 

I sure feel better getting that off my chest.
Would post in thread again.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/5/14)

Dave70 said:


> To complete the train wreck, this was followed up by a woman who claimed to have removed a ominous lump in her throat through prayer alone.


Maybe she prayed that eventually old Pat would stop shoving his penis down her throat...


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/14)

He was only trying to give her a sample of his protein shake.


A shake he developed himself.


In his prostate.


----------



## davedoran (30/5/14)

Can be a bit overlooked but most people will change career routes at least 3 times. I'm considering a different career. My missus is the same. When your 18 - 21 did any of us know what we wanted to do with our lives. Some yes more no would be my guess.


----------



## Wilkensone (30/5/14)

dave doran said:


> Can be a bit overlooked but most people will change career routes at least 3 times. I'm considering a different career. My missus is the same. When your 18 - 21 did any of us know what we wanted to do with our lives. Some yes more no would be my guess.


 :icon_offtopic: mind if I ask what you are moving from/to?


----------



## Fat Bastard (30/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> When I did my apprenticeship all those years ago on the with the Railways ALL trades spent the first 3 months filing and cutting small bits of steel bar. There where around 500 1st yrs in the one building. A lot of them whinged & bitched and the attitude of the instructors was " Dont like it...dont want to learn the basics.....there is the door you can leave at any time. But you cant come back once you go"
> 
> Lost about 50 in the first 3 months. Mostly smart ass ethnic guys with gold chains and hotted up Gemini's....


 When did you go through the ATC? I was there in 1990, and fucked off soon after. Did the good (hard) bit of my F&M apprenticeship with the railways and jumped ship before I got moved to some dingy loco and learned how to play cards all day...Probably the right time to walk out the door.

Back to the topic of Apprentices.. Ive had a few over the years I spent as a Toolmaker and most were pretty good except for the fact that its bloody hard to keep them motivated when their mates are earning 3 times what they are as apprentice plumbers, chippies or even as ditch diggers. Now all the kids with half a brain go to uni and the kids that once would have got jobs digging holes or shovelling shite are the ones taking up apprenticeships. And who the hell wants to bust a gut for 4 years earning less than you get flipping burgers unless that is all you're good for?


----------



## davedoran (30/5/14)

I'm looking at moving from manufacturing engineering to hopefully small scallion brewing. My missus is getting out of intensive care nursing. 

I tend to agree that younger staff seem to be less enthusiastic in work but modern life also has many more distractions ie smart phones with instant access to Internet, emails and the rest as well as modern culture where social media is taking over IMO. Bring 33 I remember growing up with no mobile phone or Internet. 
18 year olds now cannot remember a life with instant internet access in their pockets.


----------



## Wilkensone (30/5/14)

dave doran said:


> I'm looking at moving from manufacturing engineering to hopefully small scallion brewing. My missus is getting out of intensive care nursing.
> 
> I tend to agree that younger staff seem to be less enthusiastic in work but modern life also has many more distractions ie smart phones with instant access to Internet, emails and the rest as well as modern culture where social media is taking over IMO. Bring 33 I remember growing up with no mobile phone or Internet.
> 18 year olds now cannot remember a life with instant internet access in their pockets.


Hope the transition goes well!

I tend to agree with the latter point as well, I'm 23 at the moment and there is load of distractions, but no different to any other generation I would thought.. if it's not phones its something else? I just think there is a choice/it is okay to be lazy now because we have proper welfare and you won't starve.. but I don't want you all thinking we are all lazy because I work my arse off to create good opportunities for myself and don't want everyone thinking we are all so self entitled without putting in some work.


----------



## Pilchard (30/5/14)

Not what I was getting at in my original post, we have 2 great aprentices atm that go above and beyond, we have just had a run of assholes lately who just decide not to turn up or blatantly cannot do the job. In my opinion a second year should know second year things per their take course. This last bloke reckons he didn't know how to peel a prawn. Took him 2 hours to do 3kgs of kings, he got sacked Sunday.


----------



## Wilkensone (30/5/14)

Pilchard said:


> Not what I was getting at in my original post, we have 2 great aprentices atm that go above and beyond, we have just had a run of assholes lately who just decide not to turn up or blatantly cannot do the job. In my opinion a second year should know second year things per their take course. This last bloke reckons he didn't know how to peel a prawn. Took him 2 hours to do 3kgs of kings, he got sacked Sunday.


Wasn't directed at anyone in particular just a rant


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/5/14)

What the **** kind of term is 'hungrythirsty'? Sounds like they came up with it on a Friday. After lunch drinks.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/5/14)

Fat Bastard said:


> When did you go through the ATC? I was there in 1990, and fucked off soon after. Did the good (hard) bit of my F&M apprenticeship with the railways and jumped ship before I got moved to some dingy loco and learned how to play cards all day...Probably the right time to walk out the door.


I was there in 1989. Spent 3 months with a file & hacksaw then moved right up the back to the sigs & comms area. 

Was fun times. The works train to Elcar was allways late. Remember a number of times seeing office workers not realising that they where on a works train. Poor bastards. Was funny watching them sit at elcar waiting for the train to leave at 4:00 in the arvo. Even saw women cry cause they had NFI where they ended up.


----------



## Fat Bastard (31/5/14)

You were lucky. I did a year on the files and hacksaws (and mills and lathes and welders and...) tech was a total bludge compared to the ATC. I hated it at the time but it seems I was actually pretty good at it and I'm glad I learned my skills the way I did.

Some of the instructors were complete arseholes though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/5/14)

Yep. The intructors where assholes. It was like being in the army...only the Army had some leeway...

But looking back, the training and basic skills was really good. 

I still use a hacksaw & file the "proper" way.

But i must have done 10 of those 1"x1"x 1/4" steel blocks. Used to have nightmares about chalk and engineers blue. 

Instructor would mic it up, check for any gaps on the flat by looking lowards the light with a square....them throw it away and say " start again..one side was out"


----------



## Bribie G (31/5/14)

What the **** is it with pharmacists? I've noticed that the last three I've been in (including franchises such as Chemmart) they all have some dropkick Christian Channel going on over the muzak speakers, you know that dorky rock so sincere shit like "Where is the sunshine, I miss the sunshine, take me by the hand and show me the glory of the sunshine" stuff. Or "I was so lost till you took me by the hand and ...". I'm tempted to pipe up "put your hand on the gland of the Man from Galilee" but that wouldn't help with getting my anti rant prescription filled.

Is there some sort of chemists' secret society that mandates you being a Hillsong fuckwit before you are admitted into the Pharmacy Guild or something? At times like this I would welcome a Muslim pharmacy in town, maybe we could listen to stirring Jihad anthems instead.


----------



## bradsbrew (31/5/14)

It would be quite funny to walk into a chemist that has Slayer pumping and the pharmacist sporting eyes as big as pissholes in the snow accompanied by a lot of fast talking paranoid dribble about how the cops have been watching him for days.


----------



## Mardoo (31/5/14)

Oh man, don't get me started on pharmacists. My wife has a chronic pain syndrome and I spend SOOOO much time talking to pharmacists about the dangers of opioid pain medications and dealing with them judging my wife for needing them. THEY'RE PRESCRIPTION DRUGS YOU FUCKWITS. Oh man most of them shit me. There are a couple great ones, but some of them act like the preachers at a Presbyterian church.


----------



## goomboogo (31/5/14)

I've never had experiences like those. I regularly have scripts filled for enough pain killers to anesthetise a horse and have never received a raised eyebrow. I don't even get comments from prescribing doctors regarding potentialities. As for the Hillsong in-store concert, I haven't noticed any music in a pharmacy. Admittedly, I am permanently off my face on pain killers.


----------



## pk.sax (31/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yep. The intructors where assholes. It was like being in the army...only the Army had some leeway...
> 
> But looking back, the training and basic skills was really good.
> 
> ...


We had an instructor who kinda walked with his shoulders askew. He was nicknamed 'taper'. He would find a taper in the most filed down block. That shiny mild steel can give you nightmares.

I bolted for uni after 3 months. Haven't regretted either, I can hacksaw, file and do statistical analysis.


----------



## Tahoose (2/6/14)

Love waiting at the train station on the way home from work and the train doesn't come. No body to tell you what's happening and then you eventually get on a bloody train and spastics decide that standing in the door instead of pushing down the aisle is the best option.


----------



## spog (2/6/14)

Tahoose said:


> Love waiting at the train station on the way home from work and the train doesn't come. No body to tell you what's happening and then you eventually get on a bloody train and spastics decide that standing in the door instead of pushing down the aisle is the best option.


Act like a spastic ( no disrespect ) you will be amazed at how quickly people will move to get out of your way.
When ever I am on a train ,tram or bus I watch people's reactions to those around them,if you get too close they get very nervous as if you are invading their personal space.
It is now winter you could try coughing and sniffing then watch them all back off as if you have the plague.


----------



## Tahoose (2/6/14)

It wasn't at the top of my voice but I did say loud enough for those close enough to be offending. " Here's a great idea, lets get onto the train and stop right in the middle of the doorway, that should work"

People wonder why individuals go postal sometimes.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/14)

Hold your hand over your mouth and start reeching like your about to projectile vomite. 

You will be suprised just how much room you get.

Or start to undo your pants and squat down. Same affect.


----------



## sponge (3/6/14)

Learned from personal experience Stu?


----------



## shaunous (3/6/14)

Pretty sure i've seen Stu squatting without pants when I drive past his local occasionally, something to be seen I tells ya.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/14)

I got some pretty carazy friends..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Pretty sure i've seen Stu squatting without pants when I drive past his local occasionally, something to be seen I tells ya.



You should see me when im drunk....


----------



## BadSeed (5/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Hold your hand over your mouth and start reeching like your about to projectile vomite.
> 
> You will be suprised just how much room you get.
> 
> Or start to undo your pants and squat down. Same affect.


Or just stand with your cock out.


----------



## Florian (5/6/14)

BadSeed said:


> Or just stand with your cock out.


That's really bad advice.

Although you probably will get your desired space short term you will most likely end up at a police station, and if unlucky in front of a court, and if a repeat offender you might spend some considerable time in a psychiatric institution.

I'd rather endure a ride in a crowded train carriage.

Or go by car.


----------



## Bridges (5/6/14)

My wife is thinking of returning to study as part of a career change. **** Abbott, Hockey and all their rich karnt mates.

http://www.whatwillmydegreecost.com.au/


----------



## manticle (5/6/14)

Yes but they're putting out the fire in the kitchen and we all need to pull together to save the ship from sinking because that's what it means to be an unentitled australian team member.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/6/14)

I have finally worked out the governments stratergy for reducing unemployement. By not paying anyone under 30 the dole for 6 months, the only thing they can do is starve to death. Its a win-win. They dont have to hand out money to industry to employ people, because those who they would normally be looking for work will have starved to death. So combine the amount the government saves on industry employement schemes and the amount saved on social security payments and bingo. Instant surplus. And it gets better. Because the need for social security is lessened there will be less Centrelink staff needed. So anyone employed under 30 in centerlink can be put on social security knowing full well that they will starve to death eventually. The governments agenda will snowball to the point that only rich people will be left.

These guys are ******* brilliant.


----------



## manticle (5/6/14)

Mate the rich are bucking up and digging in too. You try earning 300,000 a year and being asked to pay an extra 400 bucks. It ******* hurts.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/6/14)

I love the fact that even all the middle class liberal voters have gone silent. Even they can't justify the bullshit anymore now that they realise how much it's going to affect them.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/6/14)

there's always a few true believers who think *insert favourite political party* shit doesn't stink.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## SimoB (6/6/14)

The unemployment benefits is already fucked. I've been unemployed for 5 months after being made redundant and still I'm not eligible for the benefit because my Mrs earns over 41k not much more and that, and it don't go far after rent and the rest. If I have a kid though I'd be sweet.. strange system as it is... Been looking for work pretty hard to.. So they can do what they like cause I'm already fucked. Rant over. And I'm under 30

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/14)

Well Simo...looks like your one of those who will have to starve to death to save the country. Everyone has to do some heavy lifting. Especcially funeral directors,pallbearers and grave diggers.


----------



## SimoB (6/6/14)

Doing my part for the country!!! 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/6/14)

A combined income of 41k should be plenty. The era of excess and luxurious spending is over.


----------



## Dave70 (6/6/14)

Don't blame me. 
I voted Trotsky.

On a more disappointing note, my young bloke has discovered the delights of picking his nose and eating it. Pity. I had such high hopes for him.

Time to concentrate on the daughter.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/6/14)

^ good for the immune system


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/14)

Bloidy kids. Such a disapointment these days.


----------



## Dave70 (6/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> ^ good for the immune system


There _is_ actually a kernel of truth to that, more so if you mix it with some dirt. Fine. Saves me money on hand sanitizer and food.


Still gross as ****. But also funny.


----------



## surly (6/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> .... Everyone has to do some heavy lifting. Especcially funeral directors,pallbearers and grave diggers.


At least the lifing will not be THAT heavy after all the deaths by starvation..

On a more serious note, isn't there an option of going back to study and collecting Austudy or similar?
I was under the impression that there was another option besides starvation, though might be mis-informed.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/14)

surly said:


> On a more serious note, isn't there an option of going back to study and collecting Austudy or similar?
> I was under the impression that there was another option besides starvation, though might be mis-informed.


Well...looks like they are going to have to build more TAFE centres.

There goes the educatiin & training budget up in smoke.

They didnt think that bit through very well. They will have to spend $$$ on new buildings,teachers etc & pay them to study.. 

Will be interesting to see what happens to all the unemployed who applied to study but got knocked back due to lack of positions...looks like starvation is the only option ...


----------



## SimoB (6/6/14)

I'm hungry

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/14)

You cant afford to be hungry.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well...looks like they are going to have to build more TAFE centres.
> 
> There goes the educatiin & training budget up in smoke.
> 
> They didnt think that bit through very well. They will have to spend $$$ on new buildings,teachers etc & pay them to study..


TAFE is funded by the states. So, just like the federal cuts to education and health budgets, the states will have no option but to lift and/or broaden the base of the GST.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/14)

And wont that be popular.


----------



## slcmorro (6/6/14)

It's lager, not larger ffs. Poor spelling shits me to tears. Peek/Peak. To/Too. Lose/Loose. There/They're/Their. Not/Knot. Witch/Which. Etc...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/6/14)

it won't be popular - but it's not the Feds problem. Like the changes to uni fees* - most of the people who will be affected aren't old enough to vote yet. So while most people might disagree with the changes, when it comes down to it, everyone is selfish and looking out for their own skin.

*there are three main changes, all of which make tertiary education more expensive:
1 - deregulation of fees. universities will be able to charge whatever they like for each course. This gives future governments to further cut funding in the future, knowing that the Unis will have to pick up the slack.
2 - change to the commonwealth gov contribution. currently, the gov covers 60% of the fees students pay. This is changing to 40% (so by default, all courses will be at least 50% more cost to the student)
3 - change to indexation of HECS/HELP loans. currently they're indexed to CPI (usually about 3% p/a), this will change to the ten year bond rate (currently under 4% - typically around 6%)


----------



## Dave70 (6/6/14)

slcmorro said:


> It's lager, not larger ffs. Poor spelling shits me to tears. Peek/Peak. To/Too. Lose/Loose. There/They're/Their. Not/Knot. Witch/Which. Etc...


I think you'll discover its context and grammar that shit you to tears. 

Whether / weather / wether. 

English is a ******* stupid setup anyway with all the same spelling for words with different meanings and silent letters. I wish we just had cool symbols like the Chinese.


----------



## Not For Horses (6/6/14)

slcmorro said:


> It's lager, not larger ffs. Poor spelling shits me to tears. Peek/Peak. To/Too. Lose/Loose. There/They're/Their. Not/Knot. Witch/Which. Etc...


Having said that, 'larger' could be an autocorrect issue for some. There is no valid excuse for the others though.
As a side note, I tried to write 'duck' in a text the other day and my phone corrected it to '****'. Perhaps that is more a reflection on me though...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/14)

**** this lager/larger/lagre shit.

I got cask wine. 

Chatue-de-plonk.


----------



## Florian (6/6/14)

Château du plonque


----------



## spog (6/6/14)

I just want my lagers to get larger.


----------



## Florian (6/6/14)

Warra, so you reckon plonque is masculine?


----------



## bradsbrew (6/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well...looks like they are going to have to build more TAFE centres.
> 
> There goes the educatiin & training budget up in smoke.
> 
> ...


TAFE has been slashed in QLD. **** apprentices who needs them anyway, we'll just import the skills...........oh **** we stopped the boats . .........................................Oh hang on we only stopped talking about the boats......all is good.
Onya Tones.


----------



## spog (6/6/14)

Little ******* wonder we are all now copping it in the arse and are all looking down the barrel of " hard times" with a new federal government.
If any private business conducted themselves in the same way and fucked so many things up as did the previous federal government they would all be on the inside and looking out.
I didn't vote for the incompetent cnuts but still have to pay,while they take their former PM pay packets and **** off.
Is it true that here in Oz that former prime ministers in this country get paid/ entitlements for being a former prime minister?
**** me,I would be very grateful and happy to be collecting a pay check for all the former employment in my life,but then again a fellow aussie would be expected to take a hit for me.
Kevin Rudd ran his election on Kevin 07 ,so it was all about him!
The media rammed the idea of our first female PM down our throats and look what happened,I don't give a **** about gender,the best person for the job is the end of it! But the same Shiite kept on coming and yep WE all are paying....and ....ahh **** me................


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/14)

Lemons or Limes spog


----------



## manticle (6/6/14)

Yes it was the previous government's fault that this current one is full of arseholes reducing education and health opportunities and punishing the vulnerable.


----------



## goomboogo (6/6/14)

As starvation looms;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ykJ1GVnUtKo


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/14)

manticle said:


> Yes it was the previous government's fault that this current one is full of arseholes reducing education and health opportunities and punishing the vulnerable.


Its Ok. Alan Jones & Andrew Bolt are to blame ...

They are diverting the heat into leadership speculation...

At least leadership speculation takes the heat away from bad polling...and a budget that is..shall we say...not overly popular..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/6/14)

Two great characters there, amongst their many flaws have both been found guilty of racial vilification. Personal friends of our prime minister. Occasionally (but not often) I'm envious of how racism is taken seriously in the USA.


----------



## pk.sax (6/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Two great characters there, amongst their many flaws have both been found guilty of racial vilification. Personal friends of our prime minister. Occasionally (but not often) I'm envious of how racism is taken seriously in the USA.


That might be because of their history with black people.


----------



## slcmorro (6/6/14)

Dave70 said:


> I think you'll discover its context and grammar that shits you to tears


Whatever it is, it's annoying. English is taught free in our schools still to this day.


----------



## manticle (6/6/14)

As much as I like to ensure my written word is articulate, properly spelled and reasonably correct in grammatical terms, not everyone has either the same level of education, ability or even interest. Maths, history and sport are also all taught free in school.
I have two, very good, very intelligent friends with dyslexia and as much as the misuse of apostrophes for every plural annoys me, I can't forget that language is an evolving system of communication rather than a stagnant set of rules.


----------



## dent (7/6/14)

WPMO is people using the "evolving language" excuse for what is really laziness and ignorance. Dyslexics aside, most people just don't give a ****.


----------



## manticle (7/6/14)

Its 'evovling' ffs


----------



## pedleyr (7/6/14)

manticle said:


> As much as I like to ensure my written word is articulate, properly spelled and reasonably correct in grammatical terms, not everyone has either the same level of education, ability or even interest. Maths, history and sport are also all taught free in school.
> I have two, very good, very intelligent friends with dyslexia and as much as the misuse of apostrophes for every plural annoys me, I can't forget that language is an evolving system of communication rather than a stagnant set of rules.


To me, the "language evolves" line in response to incorrect usages is a complete cop out. The other points you make are perfectly valid, there is no need to say "language evolves" when someone says there instead of their or something similar - that's not the language evolving, that's someone making a mistake. 

If we adopt that line of thought, I could just start calling every fireman a **** - house is on fire? "Call the *****". That'd be perfectly acceptable because language evolves.


----------



## pedleyr (7/6/14)

Why did it sensor out "*****" but not "****"?


----------



## goomboogo (7/6/14)

Because most men have trouble knowing what to do with one. More than one is well beyond normal skill levels.


----------



## Donske (7/6/14)

The old language evolving line doesn't actually work in the context it is used in most commonly. The idea of an evolving language is that over time and as people move between local dialects/vernaculars you have a shifting of the common usage (and therefore definition) of words that were already used within the language for a different purpose.

Language does not evolve by making up stupid ******* buzz words (which always seem to be written with a hash in front of them, that's a different rant though) or being too ******* lazy to type out a full word.

Typos and incorrect grammar don't bother me online by the way, it's the fact that it's creeping into more formal settings, like emails to clients that annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## Mardoo (7/6/14)

Crazy dude on the train...much better at ranting than I'll ever be.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/6/14)

Its hard to know which issue needs to be addressed first, the person who has the problem with spelling and grammar, or the one who lets it affect them.


----------



## dent (7/6/14)

The one who is getting it ******* wrong. It actually is, in a small way, jarring and painful to read "there going to brew a larger".


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/6/14)

You can allways help jack off a horse


----------



## jyo (7/6/14)

I find commas and capital letters are pretty important, but we can definitely make meaning without them.

Take the following:

The difference between helping your uncle, Jack, off a horse... and.... Helping your uncle jack off a horse.

Either way, I hope he got off ok.


edit- you're too quick, DucatiBoy!


----------



## Not For Horses (7/6/14)

Brewing is a science.
The internet is full of people who know nothing about everything.
Taking those two factors into account, it can be hard to decide if someone actually knows what they are talking about when you read something online.
Given that, I tend to place less faith in someone talking about a scientific topic if they don't appear to have a basic grasp on spelling and grammar.

Ed: proofreading is hard on a phone.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/6/14)

Either way, I hope he got off ok.
Are we talking about the uncle, or the horse?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/6/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Brewing is a science.
> The internet is full of people who know nothing about everything.
> Taking those two factors into account, it can be hard to decide if someone actually knows what they are talking about when you read something online.
> Given that, I tend to place less faith in someone talking about a scientific topic if they don't appear to have a basic grasp on spelling and grammar.
> ...


Well if you put that into practice it would seriously dent your faith in the worlds greatest mind that ever lived, Albert Einstein one of the worlds greatest physicist's as well as the worlds most well known dyslexic.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/6/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Either way, I hope he got off ok.
> Are we talking about the uncle, or the horse?


Depends. What if he got off geting the horse off..or getting off the horse...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Depends. What if he got off geting the horse off..or getting off the horse...


If he got off getting the horse off, that means he would have had both hands full, so who was turning the pages for him and the horse?


----------



## pedleyr (7/6/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Well if you put that into practice it would seriously dent your faith in the worlds greatest mind that ever lived, Albert Einstein one of the worlds greatest physicist's as well as the worlds most well known dyslexic.


http://www.albert-einstein.org/article_handicap.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/6/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If he got off getting the horse off, that means he would have had both hands full, so who was turning the pages for him and the horse?


Pages....in this modern age you just download and click on play. Its all hands free from then on.

Press play.....you know you want to

http://youtu.be/fe4fyhzS3UM


----------



## Dave70 (8/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Alan Jones


DING!..DING!..DING!...

Timeless..







C'mon Al you old mincer, give us a show tune.



Dont for get kids, anthropogenic climate change is just hysteria whipped up by leftest media.

God save the Queen.


----------



## manticle (9/6/14)

Does that say 'grub'?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/6/14)

Alan & Chopper

EPIC

http://youtu.be/Dj3jrpQzCe0


----------



## goomboogo (9/6/14)

manticle said:


> Does that say 'grub'?


According to Christopher Pyne, it's an example of evolving language.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/6/14)

They are both equally discriptive..........and deserving.


----------



## manticle (9/6/14)

practicalfool said:


> That might be because of their history with black people.


Yes, Australia has no history with black people.


----------



## pedleyr (9/6/14)

manticle said:


> Yes, Australia has no history with black people.


That's right. Terra nullius. Don't forget it.


----------



## Bridges (11/6/14)

Had to endure listening to the head of Aus post today trying to justify sacking 900 workers, when he earns $4.8million a year. When his letter post is losing money but parcel post is raking it in. They made a profit of $312 million last year.
I can see that letter volume has and will reduce. But in a business that is still profitable this bloke wants to sack 900 while he makes $4.8mill. Total KARNT.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/6/14)

That's how businesses operate profitably, put someone in charge who can run a business, has to have a rewarding salary or he would go elsewhere, and remember the government will get about half of that salary back in tax.


----------



## warra48 (11/6/14)

Slight correction there chaps...

Nobody EARNS $4.8mil a year, they might get PAID $4.8mil a year but they DON'T earn it.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/6/14)

warra48 said:


> Slight correction there chaps...
> 
> Nobody EARNS $4.8mil a year, they might get PAID $4.8mil a year but they DON'T earn it.


Why not.


----------



## seamad (11/6/14)

my ego thinks it could earn 4.8 mil a year easy


----------



## wynnum1 (11/6/14)

They paid more then that a year to **** Telstra.


----------



## warra48 (11/6/14)

wynnum1 said:


> They paid more then that a year to **** Telstra.


Proves my point, methinks...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/6/14)

warra48 said:


> Proves my point, methinks...


Two empty statements does not prove any points.


----------



## Airgead (11/6/14)

There has been research done that shows that the CEO has about zero impact on the profitability of a company. Estimates range from 3% to somewhere round 10%.

No one EARNS that kind of money.

50 years ago the CEO:Employee pay ratio was about 5:1. You can justify that. Now its closer to 100:1. You can't justify that. No one person has that amount of impact on performance.

The hero CEO is a myth (put out mostly by CEOs to justify their huge salaries). Businesses do well because they have good products and a receptive market. The CEO is just an expensive figurehead. We can do without them.


----------



## Camo6 (11/6/14)

While I don't agree that someone can make that ridiculous amount of coin while others struggle for work and get fleeced like sheep, there's no denying they work hard for it and commit more time than most towards their career. We live in and support a society where this is possible for any individual with enough ambition. I reckon there's more out there that don't earn their dole check.


----------



## Bridges (11/6/14)

Does Aus Post even have to make a profit? What ever they make is returned to the government anyway. 900 families are about to lose an income when the company is making a profit, I can see a restructure may be needed as the volume of letters being posted drops but with the increase in parcel deliveries surely these jobs can be saved.
And Camo fixed this for you.
"there's no denying they **** over and backstab more people than you or I could count in their relentless climb to the top, they generally get there on the sweat and toil of others that they couldn't give a crap about, and for the most part view as less than human. Thus they reach their goal CEO"


----------



## pedleyr (11/6/14)

Airgead said:


> There has been research done that shows that the CEO has about zero impact on the profitability of a company. Estimates range from 3% to somewhere round 10%.
> 
> No one EARNS that kind of money.
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to call bullshit on this unless you can give a link to said research. 

I'd also refute in the strongest terms that 10% impact is "about zero". If it's even half that, and the company makes $100m, she's clearly worth $5m.


----------



## pedleyr (11/6/14)

Bridges said:


> Does Aus Post even have to make a profit? What ever they make is returned to the government anyway. 900 families are about to lose an income when the company is making a profit, I can see a restructure may be needed as the volume of letters being posted drops but with the increase in parcel deliveries surely these jobs can be saved.


Devil's advocate - why should the 900 least important employees be subsidised by the rest? Or the customer? Or the taxpayer? 

That's what a market economy is, inefficient or surplus capacity is cut so it can be redeployed elsewhere. 

Yes it's bloody tough on the poor bastards who get cut, but the alternative economic systems are worse.


----------



## Bridges (11/6/14)

When they are given the arse the taxpayer will still be subsidizing their wages. 

_"That's what a market economy is, inefficient or surplus capacity is cut so it can be redeployed elsewhere."_

This is my point they are looking at one part of their business, letter post and saying we need to sack all these people. Redeployed elsewhere to me is what should happen. They can probably be redeployed in the parcel post part of the business that is growing by the day.


----------



## Camo6 (11/6/14)

Bridges said:


> And Camo fixed this for you.
> "there's no denying they **** over and backstab more people than you or I could count in their relentless climb to the top, they generally get there on the sweat and toil of others that they couldn't give a crap about, and for the most part view as less than human. Thus they reach their goal CEO"


Haha! I'm not denying they're *****, just hard working ones! My wife has worked for some of the bigger financial companies in Melbourne and knows what they make. While there's a lot that would match your description there's also a lot that, aside from working ridiculous hours, also contribute a lot of time and money towards charity organisations. I'm just glad I live in a society where social caste doesn't necessarily dictate who you are or can be. Take this away and I reckon we'd have a lot more to complain about.


----------



## shaunous (11/6/14)

I just went out to my shed to check the sound system for this weekends Bonfire Farm Party. Looked at the Guiness-esk stout I bottled 2hrs previous and thought 'I'll move that tub full of bottles to a dark area under my shelf' and then, 'Bang, crash, boom, splash', fukin glass tallies smashed all over my bare feet and black stout all over the shed floor. 

Lucky I designed my bench and shelving so the shed can be washed out, but Fuk that just sucked, 6 tallies from 20+ survived the fall. No way I could get all the glass, it's everywhere. Didn't have my phone to take a photo of the carnage either.

But anyway, the sound system works a treat, and I only got a couple of cuts on my feet.

Way, wah, wah!!!


----------



## pk.sax (11/6/14)

Bridges said:


> When they are given the arse the taxpayer will still be subsidizing their wages.
> 
> _"That's what a market economy is, inefficient or surplus capacity is cut so it can be redeployed elsewhere."_
> 
> This is my point they are looking at one part of their business, letter post and saying we need to sack all these people. Redeployed elsewhere to me is what should happen. They can probably be redeployed in the parcel post part of the business that is growing by the day.


You might find that contractors provide a cheaper service than employees. This would have to be true for any govt owned corporation, the 'do things by the letter' attitude is stamped all over it and in the end makes you far more expensive. Balancing game between safety/efficiency/profit.
Our general attitude towards work doesn't help. It's a pity because good work conditions should encourage employees to work harder to maintain them, not take them for granted.


----------



## spog (11/6/14)

That sucks the big one no doubt .


----------



## pedleyr (11/6/14)

Definitely the wrong time of year to be losing a batch of stout, tough going mate.


----------



## pk.sax (11/6/14)

We was looking out the windo at work, seeing all this goatz loades into cratez headed for muslim countryz fo ze ramadan saxrificez.

We sez, we defoz better off then thoz basterdz.


----------



## manticle (12/6/14)

Couple of first world problems for the general public.
Why the **** do people think plurals need an apostrophe? What's it for?
Why don't my kegs work properly?
Why are real estate agents usually smarmy, smug suburban bogans?
Why don't people move into the empty space in the middle of the train carriage in ******* peak hour and why do people think it's ok to slash welfare to the elderly and people with disabilities but defend people with salaries in the multi-millions because they work hard? Asian guy who runs a milk bar and works in a supermarket at night also works hard, earns a lot less.


----------



## wynnum1 (12/6/14)

shaunous said:


> I just went out to my shed to check the sound system for this weekends Bonfire Farm Party. Looked at the Guiness-esk stout I bottled 2hrs previous and thought 'I'll move that tub full of bottles to a dark area under my shelf' and then, 'Bang, crash, boom, splash', fukin glass tallies smashed all over my bare feet and black stout all over the shed floor.
> 
> Lucky I designed my bench and shelving so the shed can be washed out, but Fuk that just sucked, 6 tallies from 20+ survived the fall. No way I could get all the glass, it's everywhere. Didn't have my phone to take a photo of the carnage either.
> 
> ...


Get depressed when have a spill or break a bottle ruins the whole day .


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/6/14)

Airgead said:


> There has been research done that shows that the CEO has about zero impact on the profitability of a company. Estimates range from 3% to somewhere round 10%.
> 
> No one EARNS that kind of money.
> 
> ...


A CEO deserves every cent they get, otherwise they wouldn't be getting it, comes back to the old adage, Pay peanuts and you will get a monkey. Shareholders are canny with their money if they can get the results they expect they will happily pay the money.
Anyone who has a business and is getting a $360 million dollar profit would be more than happy to pay a CEO 1% of profit + commissions.
I ran my business for 7 years before selling it, the money I EARNED was through commitment and hard work, and that is how a good CEO conducts himself, bad management will cause investors to withdraw their funds and lead to the demise of the business.
The results of the poorly run Australian shipbuilding industry have shown us in the last week that thousands of jobs are at risk through bad management.


----------



## shaunous (12/6/14)

This all brings back my arguement about the Prime Minister of Australia not being paid enough, hence we get monkeys (Other than Johny Howard of coarse).

Why would any smart educated person with the ability, want to run a whole country on $500k p/a when u can run a postal service for $5mil p/a????


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/6/14)

It's not just their wage (& entitlements) while in office though, ex PMs are entitled to $200k PA, an office, staff, a car, & effectively unlimited air travel.


----------



## goomboogo (12/6/14)

shaunous said:


> This all brings back my arguement about the Prime Minister of Australia not being paid enough, hence we get monkeys (Other than Johny Howard of coarse).
> 
> Why would any smart educated person with the ability, want to run a whole country on $500k p/a when u can run a postal service for $5mil p/a????


The comparison in your argument is valid. However, it can be looked at from another angle. Maybe the PM's salary is at the right level and it's the management salaries in the private sector that are overblown. This problem didn't originate in Australia but it exists here now.

Not all bonuses received by CEOs reflect the positive performance of the individual or the corporation. In the USA, within 12 months of requiring taxpayer bailouts, management of several large financial institutions received multi-million dollar performance bonuses. Performance bonuses, less than a year after running the business to the precipice of insolvency. Not to mention nearly bringing down the financial systems of a very connected global market.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/6/14)

Not all bonuses received by CEOs reflect the positive performance of the individual or the corporation. In the USA, within 12 months of requiring taxpayer bailouts, management of several large financial institutions received multi-million dollar performance bonuses. Performance bonuses, less than a year after running the business to the precipice of insolvency. Not to mention nearly bringing down the financial systems of a very connected global market.

This is very true even though the writing was on the wall nothing was done, where lots of money is involved there will always be greed and corruption, at lot of people made fortunes while even more lost money.


----------



## sponge (12/6/14)

I stepped in shit this morning just before I jumped in my car for work.

I didn't realise until after I started driving and the stench consumed all breathable air..

I washed my boot when I got to work but got some water in it.

I am now wearing a stinky wet boot.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/6/14)

Driver who think they have automatic right of way at roundabouts.......aarrgghhhh

And my old utenot liking cold mornings


----------



## jlm (12/6/14)

Online clusterfucks of engineers engaging in pissing comps shit me.


----------



## Not For Horses (12/6/14)

manticle said:


> Why are real estate agents usually smarmy, smug suburban bogans?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tzCYY93NNY


----------



## lukiferj (12/6/14)

goomboogo said:


> The comparison in your argument is valid. However, it can be looked at from another angle. Maybe the PM's salary is at the right level and it's the management salaries in the private sector that are overblown. This problem didn't originate in Australia but it exists here now.
> 
> Not all bonuses received by CEOs reflect the positive performance of the individual or the corporation. In the USA, within 12 months of requiring taxpayer bailouts, management of several large financial institutions received multi-million dollar performance bonuses. Performance bonuses, less than a year after running the business to the precipice of insolvency. Not to mention nearly bringing down the financial systems of a very connected global market.


You would need to see what the contracts that the CEOs signed were for. Unfortunately in a lot of cases, the CEO will be doing exactly as they have been contracted to. Look at Joyce. He's going to run Qantas completely into the ground and when he leaves in a couple of years he will get a huge bonus. From what I understand, the majority of his contract is based on lowering costs, by any means necessary. So he's firing staff, pulling planes out of the fleet and basically cutting costs everywhere. He doesn't care what happens to the business or what people think about him because at the end of the day, he will get a huge chunk of cash for doing exactly as what was asked of him. Shareholders/Boards have a lot to answer for here.


----------



## goomboogo (12/6/14)

That's the problem. Incentivising poor conduct and/or risky behaviour benefits a small few at the cost of a large many.


----------



## lukiferj (12/6/14)

Completely agree. Right or wrong, money talks, and when it does, the big boys listen.


----------



## Wilkensone (12/6/14)

I'm not well read on this subject but isn't that why many companies offer equity/options as part of their contact so that they have an incentive not to let the company value/shareprice turn to shit?


----------



## goomboogo (12/6/14)

lukiferj said:


> Completely agree. Right or wrong, money talks, and when it does, the big boys listen.


And I can't see it changing. Especially when governments/regulators play deaf, dumb and blind.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/6/14)

Joyce has an unenviable job trying to make Qantas competitive, seems to be the down fall of some Aussie companies, soon as competition arrives they appear to start quaking in their shoes, same thing happened with Telstra as soon as Optus came on the scene and they started losing their profits it was sold off.
Only history will tell if Joyce can turn the losses made by Qantas and get back into profit, I can only wonder if he wishes his and Borghetti's roles were reversed which they well could have been.


----------



## pk.sax (12/6/14)

It's said a fool and his money are soon parted.

Large corporations 'owned' by shareholders, well, are the shareholders competent managers of their investment?

Yes, will appoint competent management, even find the larger shareholders being operationally involved, make lots of money.

No, the ownership is split between the owners on paper and the owners through decisive power. The management will legally skim the company's profits through fatter salaries because they are operating for fools. And they would also spread the love a bit among the workforce to keep people blind and happy.

People have gotten used to the idea of money making money - popularised by get rich quick investment gurus. It's the person handling the money that makes the money.


----------



## spog (12/6/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Joyce has an unenviable job trying to make Qantas competitive, seems to be the down fall of some Aussie companies, soon as competition arrives they appear to start quaking in their shoes, same thing happened with Telstra as soon as Optus came on the scene and they started losing their profits it was sold off.
> Only history will tell if Joyce can turn the losses made by Qantas and get back into profit, I can only wonder if he wishes his and Borghetti's roles were reversed which they well could have been.


Making Quantas competitive in today's market with overseas competitors would be likened to pushing shit up hill with a stick.
Asian countries compared to ours pay much less in wages as their economy,working conditions,way of life differ vastly from ours,we Aussies don't help when we shop on the Internet for a "bargain" then whine about our economy.I am guilty of buying o,seas via Ebay.
But,yep there is always a but,I cannot for the life of me get my head around governments who sell of this countries utilities,the price of utilities such as water supply,electricity,phones and shit pipes will ever be increasing as the population is ever increasing,such things will always be profitable ( if managed correctly) utilities have to be the original " sure thing".
And another, the South Oz government sold the state lotteries some years back , **** me if that was not a cash cow the buyers must have made their money back in no time at all. Crazy just crazy.


----------



## pk.sax (12/6/14)

The govt = fool collecting taxes until the new lottery manager devises ways to save on taxes.


----------



## pk.sax (12/6/14)

Next time I write something for an inspection it shall be preceded by:

1. Issue rag from store.
2. Spit on said rag, use calibrated quantity of spit.
3. Use spit induced rag to clean surface.

4. (Formerly step 1) read the ******* date of manufacture from the wrench flat.
5. Write it on piece of paper and send it back to me.


----------



## shaunous (13/6/14)

When it comes to world war 3, if it ever does, we'll be fuked. We own nothing as far as services go here, and are only selling more of them, fuel, electricity, food, cars, guns, its all made overseas's now with our raw ingredients that they all stock up on.

We just have a heap of old manufacturing plants and the such turned into retro cafes and night clubs, they'll all do us well :huh:


----------



## goomboogo (13/6/14)

shaunous said:


> We just have a heap of old manufacturing plants and the such turned into retro cafes and night clubs, they'll all do us well :huh:


We'll be able to party like it's World War III.


----------



## Tahoose (13/6/14)

There will never be a world war 3, or if there was we wouldn't know about it for long. 

And if there was another world war, if be hoping the keezer was stocked the fridge had some steaks in it and the weather was nice enough to jump on the pool. You may aswell enjoy your last day.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/6/14)

I wouldn't be surprised if some interesting shit happens within my lifetime, as the US continues to descend into anarchy and China becomes the dominant force in the Pacific. If the US end up with a ultra conservative, pro-military government in the near future, sparks could fly. It only takes a few dickheads at the top to change the course of history.


----------



## jlm (13/6/14)

If there is another one I look forward to Tom Waterhouse giving the odds on Eurasia taking some new territory this week during the ads in the news.


----------



## Airgead (13/6/14)

pedleyr said:


> I'm going to have to call bullshit on this unless you can give a link to said research.
> 
> I'd also refute in the strongest terms that 10% impact is "about zero". If it's even half that, and the company makes $100m, she's clearly worth $5m.


Meant to dig the links up yesterday but super busy. I'll dig them out over the weekend for you. Might shoot them in a PM as the rant seems to have moved on.

I do a lot of organisational change management so researching this sort of thing is my day job.

Summary - there is a long history of research on this that shows that the CEO effect (as its called in the research community) is pretty much a myth in large companies. In small-med companies the head has a huge effect but as things scale up they are less and less influential (but get paid more and more... go figure). Main reason is that any strategy they set or change they want is filtered through multiple layers of underlings and generally never reaches the bottom before corporate inertia kills it. The one exception is companies that are on the verge of going broke or facing some other threat to their survival. Self preservation kicks in and makes change happen.

CEOs do have an impact on share price (mostly due to the ceo myth) as the market latches onto their every utterance but their impact on actual fundamentals - revenue, profit, etc is minimal.

Anyhoo... i'll shoot you some links.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Airgead (13/6/14)

jlm said:


> If there is another one I look forward to Tom Waterhouse giving the odds on Eurasia taking some new territory this week during the ads in the news.


I never look forward to Tom Waterhouse.


----------



## Not For Horses (13/6/14)

Airgead said:


> I never look forward to Tom Waterhouse.


Not even if he is about to wrapped in barbed wire and fed to the lobsters?


----------



## Airgead (13/6/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Not even if he is about to wrapped in barbed wire and fed to the lobsters?


OK. You got me there.


----------



## goomboogo (13/6/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Not even if he is about to wrapped in barbed wire and fed to the lobsters?


What are the odds on that?


----------



## real_beer (13/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> If the US end up with a ultra conservative, pro-military government in the near future, sparks could fly. It only takes a few dickheads at the top to change the course of history.


Don't be silly Liam and stop worrying about this ever happening! The last Bush [SIZE=11.818181991577148px]ultra conservative, pro-military government gave the world the beautiful new democratic country of Iraq.[/SIZE]

real_beer belief: [SIZE=11.818181991577148px]'Politicians are way beyond[/SIZE][SIZE=11.818181991577148px] any voters control especially in the USA, so were all going to travel down the road giant corporations decide to take us I'm afraid'[/SIZE]


----------



## spog (13/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if some interesting shit happens within my lifetime, as the US continues to descend into anarchy and China becomes the dominant force in the Pacific. If the US end up with a ultra conservative, pro-military government in the near future, sparks could fly. It only takes a few dickheads at the top to change the course of history.


Which would then take us all to the recent zombie apocalypse thread, yep a few dickheads at the top would see us in the shit no doubt and in a short time frame.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

SU carburrettors are wonderfully simple devices. Easy to tune and last longer than dinosaurs...

But f%k...the outside castings have to many nooks and cranies to get a toothbrush or wire brush into....even after being soaked in petrol over night.

Any way...I have an 1 1/8 & 3 x 1 1/4 for sale...


----------



## Dave70 (13/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if some interesting shit happens within my lifetime, as the US continues to descend into anarchy and China becomes the dominant force in the Pacific. If the US end up with a *ultra conservative, pro-military government* in the near future, sparks could fly. It only takes *a few dickheads* at the top to change the course of history.


Iran already has that, with added homicidal theocracy for good measure. All they need is the nukes. I genuinely shudder to think what would happen. 

Also, more than a few dickheads. Actually a surplus. Unfortunately they run the country and military.


----------



## malt and barley blues (13/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if some interesting shit happens within my lifetime, as the US continues to descend into anarchy and China becomes the dominant force in the Pacific. If the US end up with a ultra conservative, pro-military government in the near future, sparks could fly. It only takes a few dickheads at the top to change the course of history.


I have held this belief that something will happen in my life time, a war between USA and China, doubtful, America owes too much money to China plus I think the Americans are waiting for China's industry to fire up then they can dip their bread in our soup and supply China with gas & coal.
My money would be on a good old fashioned pestilence, we are long overdue for one, it would have to be a real ball biter not some wimpy one, it would give the gene pool a good clear out, to many sick people have been dipping their feet into it adding their faulty genes after modern medicine has saved them, the aged would go first, then the obese (their immune system wouldn't be up to scratch) would solve governments headaches with welfare/ pension payments, bury the dead in huge pits with a couple of barrels of lime, hell of a lot cheaper than a war


----------



## Dave70 (13/6/14)

Pestilence is _so_ new testament. 
I call tsunami. 
And volcanoes.
Or a meteor strike.


----------



## malt and barley blues (13/6/14)

I really like the word pestilence has a nice ring to it, plague sounds dull, with pestilence their is no collateral damage like there would be with natural disasters, normal service would be resumed quite quickly


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/6/14)

Well yeah as far as pestilence goes there is the increasing number of antibiotic-resistant super bugs thanks to the over/misuse of antibiotics in humans and food animals, also the avian virus is only a couple of mutations a away from being carried & lethal to humans. Yay!


----------



## Dave70 (13/6/14)

malt & barley blues said:


> with pestilence their is no collateral damage


Except for the old, sick and genetically faulty.
How very eugenic of you.


----------



## malt and barley blues (13/6/14)

They are the ones that will be the easy targets, already concerns about the big super bugs lounging around hospital corridors picking off the sick and elderly, as mentioned the pestilence will be something that crosses from animal to humans as it has in the past.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/6/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sYSyuuLk5g


----------



## Airgead (13/6/14)

Pestilence is a great word. It ranks right up there with recalcitrant and vexatious.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

I am really pissed of. 

I dropped an SU needle on the floor.


And as it is made of brass....and the carpet is not far off the same colour.....

I am really pissed off about having get down and try to find the ******* thing


----------



## warra48 (13/6/14)

I feel your pain Stu.

I build car, plane, and bike models, and when I accidentally drop a tiny part, I go through the same agony.


----------



## Camo6 (13/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I am really pissed of.
> 
> I dropped an SU needle on the floor.
> 
> ...


Haha. I pity the fool that buys that one! Carpet's better than a shed with rice hulls for a floor though. Great for soaking up calf pee, terrible for soaking up sockets and small important things.


----------



## spog (13/6/14)

Dave70 said:


> Iran already has that, with added homicidal theocracy for good measure. All they need is the nukes. I genuinely shudder to think what would happen.
> 
> Also, more than a few dickheads. Actually a surplus. Unfortunately they run the country and military.


Looks like the shit could not just hit the fan but cover it with what is going on in Iraq,all the lies over WMD and now this!
FFS who did not see this kicking off,get rid of one crackpot and let another take over,problem was the sad man ( Saddam Hussien) was backed for many years by the UK, USA and AUS then held too account,gotten rid of only for another to take his place as it all turns to shit.
Well I guess that's what ya get when you go interfering in other people's lives and business.
I could say that shutting this countries borders and telling everyone to **** off then going it alone is / would be a good idea but, we all know that it wouldn't happen .
It would make us a target,if we sit back and think for a moment,what is it that we do not have?
Yep it's Friday and I have hada couple......man I need a piss so bad followed by another beer...actually a steak and a root would go down a treat ,the steak 30 minutes,the root...well the second bang would be the screen door slamming.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> Haha. I pity the fool that buys that one! Carpet's better than a shed with rice hulls for a floor though. Great for soaking up calf pee, terrible for soaking up sockets and small important things.


I am renting.

I know that under the carpet is hardwood floors.

Being on the Nth NSW coast..every older house has T&G floors. 

I cant complain. The house is still full of the owners wares. She is in a hospice. I pay cash rent. Her son lives over the back fence. He is a semi-ret mechanical eng. He has fridges and keg setups. 

I am not silly.


----------



## shaunous (13/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> Haha. I pity the fool that buys that one! Carpet's better than a shed with rice hulls for a floor though. *Great for soaking up calf pee*, terrible for soaking up sockets and small important things.


WTF Camo???
I mean, carpet works just fine mate


----------



## Dave70 (13/6/14)

spog said:


> Looks like the shit could not just hit the fan but cover it with what is going on in Iraq,all the lies over WMD and now this!
> FFS who did not see this kicking off,get rid of one crackpot and let another take over,problem was the sad man ( Saddam Hussien) was backed for many years by the UK, USA and AUS then held too account,gotten rid of only for another to take his place as it all turns to shit.
> Well I guess that's what ya get when you go interfering in other people's lives and business.
> I could say that shutting this countries borders and telling everyone to **** off then going it alone is / would be a good idea but, we all know that it wouldn't happen .
> ...


http://youtu.be/_hVF30Ke41I


----------



## bradsbrew (13/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> SU carburrettors are wonderfully simple devices. Easy to tune and last longer than dinosaurs...
> But f%k...the outside castings have to many nooks and cranies to get a toothbrush or wire brush into....even after being soaked in petrol over night.
> Any way...I have an 1 1/8 & 3 x 1 1/4 for sale...


Had a set of triple SU's on my 186S (bored to 192), EH Ute, celica 4 speed. Great when they were in tune but an absolute PITA to keep that way


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

Poddy Calf.

Did them when I was a kid.

Buckets full of milk powder and water.

Stick your hand down with you fingers up


----------



## Camo6 (13/6/14)

Shaunous, I miss the country and can't go to jail for imprisoning calves in my shed?

One of my old work sheds on the farm was also the calf shed where I'd bucket rear angus cross friesian calves for breeders. It had pens on both sides and we'd fill em with bales of rice hulls which were a lot more manageable and cheaper than sawdust. I filled the rest of the floor with hulls too so when they were let out for a run there shit wouldn't stick to my boots. It just meant when working on the tractor or bikes you learnt not to drop anything.

Stu's on the money. Seen the price of a bag of milk powder nowadays Stu?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Had a set of triple SU's on my 186S (bored to 192), EH Ute, celica 4 speed. Great when they were in tune but an absolute PITA to keep that way


How so...the linkages are a real C%&t...but once you get the neddles and balance right they stayed in tune. The biggest prob was when "those that could tune" started playing with the linkages


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

****.. I still cant find this needle. 

Its an RE8.........

I have an AN in my ute.

Want to compare the 2 as the AN is running rich, so I want to compare the thickness between them


----------



## bradsbrew (13/6/14)

Get the vacuum cleaner out and rap a stocking around the head. Well it worked well for when I spilt the ........


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> Shaunous, I miss the country and can't go to jail for imprisoning calves in my shed?
> 
> 
> Stu's on the money. Seen the price of a bag of milk powder nowadays Stu?


No....actually...but it WAS CHEAP.

Oh them freezing mornings when we had to mix powdered milk with a kettle full of hot water to disolve it then add cold water. And it qas a kettle full per calf. And when you you had 10 calves...


----------



## Dave70 (13/6/14)

Spent a bunch of my scarce apprentice money on a 650 Holly with vacuum secondaries for my HQ Statesman with a stupidly lumpy cam.
What a piece of ******* shit. 
Never got it to do anything right. Pinged its head off no matter how big I went on the mains. 

Got given a Rochester 750 with mechanical secondaries that needed a kit put through it. Awesome.
You could virtually watch the fuel gauge move when the secondaries opened. Roared like a mutherfucker.

Ah, those were the days.
Time wasting, expensive days..

Thank **** for EFI.


----------



## Dave70 (13/6/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Get the vacuum cleaner out and rap a stocking around the head. Well it worked well for when I spilt the ........


A quality stocking. Not one with a ladder in it. 
Actually, check first. You don't want to be emptying a bag of lint on the table desperately looking for your jet cos you pooled your money to buy the jet with a mate.
Just sayin.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Get the vacuum cleaner out and rap a stocking around the head. Well it worked well for when I spilt the ........


Actually.....I had an issue with my bike carbs...ran like shit...couldnt balance them....


Pulled them off the bike, made a ghetto fitting with a plumbers T peice, some vacume cleaner hose and 'lecy tap and used the vacume cleaner

Worked out that one carb was sucking more air than the other by simply looking how far each needle was raised..

Worked out that one carb was sucking air thru the top part of the diaphran. Small dab of silicon fixed it. 

Oh...and Mikuni' are flat side with plastic slides...


----------



## Camo6 (13/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> No....actually...but it WAS CHEAP.
> 
> Oh them freezing mornings when we had to mix powdered milk with a kettle full of hot water to disolve it then add cold water. And it qas a kettle full per calf. And when you you had 10 calves...


Last time I raised calves was about 8-10 yr ago. My first calves I bought for $20 each, the last batch I paid closer to $180 each. My first bag of milk cost less than $15 a bag, the latter over $60 a bag (cost price). I'd raise about 30 at a time but we had a decent HWS. Even after a few years in the paddock I could still climb on the back of most of them. (Just like it sounds Shaunous)


----------



## spog (13/6/14)

Dave70 said:


> http://youtu.be/_hVF30Ke41I


Ahh drinking in Port Lincoln,I once was a pub attendee back in the day,one arvo I recall I pushed my way too the bar,it was an unusually busy afternoon shit loads of people,holding my money in front hoping to get the barmaids attention ,cutting a long story short I got shit faced with Mel Gibson and Bill Hunter.
Was during filming of Gallipoli which was shot here and near by at Farm beach.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/6/14)

Dave70 said:


> Spent a bunch of my scarce apprentice money on a 650 Holly with vacuum secondaries for my HQ Statesman with a stupidly lumpy cam.
> What a piece of ******* shit.
> Never got it to do anything right. Pinged its head off no matter how big I went on the mains.
> 
> ...


Put a 750 double pumper Holley on my 351 Cleveland and with the stall of the FMX and 2.77 gears in the 8 and 1/4 diff turned the XD into a lazy fuel drinker. Put on an edelbrock manifold and 1/2" carby spacer, replaced the 750DP with a 600 with open secondaries and it was like hitting powerband.


----------



## Dave70 (13/6/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Put a 750 double pumper Holley on my 351 Cleveland and with the stall of the FMX and *2.77 gears *in the 8 and 1/4 diff turned the XD into a lazy fuel drinker. Put on an edelbrock manifold and 1/2" carby spacer, replaced the 750DP with a 600 with open secondaries and it was like hitting powerband.


My old one tonner had a 253 and I think a 3.55. But it always felt taller. 
Doing about 11,000 RPM at 100 k's doesn't exactly make for relaxed cruising.


----------



## shaunous (13/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> Last time I raised calves was about 8-10 yr ago. My first calves I bought for $20 each, the last batch I paid closer to $180 each. My first bag of milk cost less than $15 a bag, the latter over $60 a bag (cost price). I'd raise about 30 at a time but we had a decent HWS. Even after a few years in the paddock I could still climb on the back of most of them. (Just like it sounds Shaunous)


We only do this when the mother refuses her calf or the mother dies, we do buy powered milk, and to be honest i never looked at the price, but the calf in the pictures page previous only went through about a bag and a half before going onto grass, Ralph is her name  answers like a dog, although she is just over 1yr old now and ignoring me a little, being cool in front of the other weaners i suppose. She is missing half an ear and deaf in that ear becuase 2 of our cattle dogs picked on her alone when I wasnt paying attention one day, so she's easy to pick out, that and she is the only one with horns as I plan on keeping her as a milking cow once she gets 'mounted'.

My brother had her in town for a while, overheard a guy at work in the stores saying 'Somethings wrong with my kid, silly bastard thinks he can hear cows in town, he must be half deaf or something', got a great laugh when I figured out he lived accross the road from my brother.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

I had a HJ Wagon.308,2.6:1disk brake WB Stateman diff. Ran a 20/60 cam with Qjet. Tried a Holley and it was shit.

Was a great wagon. Heaps of torque. Sat on 100km/hr at about 1800 rpm with 265/50/14

That old bitch was awsone when you sat back at 100k and banged it into 3rd. Put it smack bang in the torque curve. Used to pull 6500 in 3rd. **** it when


----------



## Dave70 (13/6/14)

spog said:


> Mel Gibson and Bill Hunter.


If John Meillon had have shown up, you would still be shaking of the hangover today.


----------



## shaunous (13/6/14)

Who needs cool engines when you have pimping hydraulic's :super:
http://youtu.be/D1C5mgqavUE

* The squeaking suspension bush was fixed a coupla days after this video, so dont mind that.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/6/14)

I'd love to own a HG or HT Kingswood. Currently driving a 2010 SS 285kw 6 speed which I must say is a great drive but wouldn't mind a nice loud, lumpy smelly Kingswood.

But I would prefer power steering.


----------



## Camo6 (13/6/14)

Dave70 said:


> My old one tonner had a 253 and I think a 3.55. But it always felt taller.
> Doing about 11,000 RPM at 100 k's doesn't exactly make for relaxed cruising.


Hahaha! Nothing wrong with a 253. My mates boat used one and no matter where we were in Westernport the damn thing wouldn't drift no matter what the tide.


----------



## shaunous (13/6/14)

How do you imbed youtube vids god damnit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

Pfftt..you pussies..

I am building an 1100 motor (bored to 1220) with a 13/4 SU with a 266/276 cam, custom exhaust and a very trick head. Lots of torque and about 80hp. Combine that with an 800kg car...its going to be fun


----------



## goomboogo (13/6/14)

Right click on the video and the click on 'Copy video URL'. Then paste it in the reply box on the forum.


----------



## Dave70 (13/6/14)

shaunous said:


> How do you imbed youtube vids god damnit.


Just ******* click on share, copy and paste the c**t.
Like this.
http://youtu.be/38u6MGscYrQ


----------



## TheWiggman (13/6/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Put a 750 double pumper Holley on my 351 Cleveland and with the stall of the FMX and 2.77 gears in the 8 and 1/4 diff turned the XD into a lazy fuel drinker. Put on an edelbrock manifold and 1/2" carby spacer, replaced the 750DP with a 600 with open secondaries and it was like hitting powerband.


One of the manliest posts I've ever read.


----------



## Fat Bastard (13/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Actually.....I had an issue with my bike carbs...ran like shit...couldnt balance them....
> 
> Pulled them off the bike, made a ghetto fitting with a plumbers T peice, some vacume cleaner hose and 'lecy tap and used the vacume cleaner
> 
> ...


With a handle like your username, I would have thought this would have been about the " finger in one hole, eye (or tongue... Whatever your fancy) in the other and free hand on the grip" method of balancing Dell'ortos.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

There is a reason Re Delortoes

There is a a reason Re Webbers

Holleys suck balls , which is why Ford tuners use QJets.

SU....well...they just work. ...and it dont matter if the needle is wrong.........they still work


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

And the late model Dukes use "flat side " Mikuni ..and the whole slide assembly is made of plasric


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

Apart from all this stuff about carbs




I still camt find this ******* needle. 

****....its 2 1/2" ( 60mm) long and its not shag pile carpet.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

And...

For you 253 owners out there, a 450 square bore Holley really is a great carb for them

I know this from personal experience.

But I still dont like Holleys. A QJet is a much better option


----------



## shaunous (14/6/14)

Yay!
Who needs cool engines when you have pimping hydraulic's :super:


http://youtu.be/D1C5mgqavUE

* The squeaking suspension bush was fixed a coupla days after this video, so dont mind that.


----------



## warra48 (14/6/14)

My first car moved like that, but it wasn't hydraulics doing it......


----------



## Not For Horses (14/6/14)

warra48 said:


> My first car moved like that, but it wasn't hydraulics doing it......


Did you ever have company?


----------



## shaunous (14/6/14)

Football!!!

World Cup Feaver...


----------



## Donske (14/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Football!!!
> 
> World Cup Feaver...


I was whinging about that with a mate yesterday, everyone knows I'm a massive football fan so I luckily get to skip all of Monday morning bullshit about which team of steroid abusing Neanderthals beat the other team of steroid abusing Neanderthals. 

Except for one month every 4 years where I get roped into conversations with people who can't tell off side for hand ball with all their expert opinions on the "soccer". 

I hate interacting with my colleagues at the best of times, when they are spout nonsensical bullshit I lose all patience.


----------



## Droopy Brew (15/6/14)

I know nothing about soccer other than
1) It bores me to tears
2) The most common form of injury on the field is a strained vagina


----------



## browndog (15/6/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> I know nothing about soccer other than
> 1) It bores me to tears
> 2) The most common form of injury on the field is a strained vagina


and you forgot to add, 3) where the trainers get stretchered off.


----------



## CoopsOz (15/6/14)

Donske said:


> .........their expert opinions on the "soccer".


To be fair, it has been called soccer in this country for far longer than it has been known as "football". Shit, the governing body in Australia only changed from the Australian soccer association to Football federation Australia in 2003.


----------



## pedleyr (15/6/14)

2005 actually - not even 10 years ago. The game has come along in leaps and bounds here since then. The domestic competition we have now is unrecognisable compared to the NSL which preceded it, and the national team, whilst arguably not as blessed with talent, has far more recognition both home and abroad thanks in no small part to moving away from Oceania.


----------



## Not For Horses (15/6/14)

CoopsOz said:


> To be fair, it has been called soccer in this country for far longer than it has been known as "football". Shit, the governing body in Australia only changed from the Australian soccer association to Football federation Australia in 2003.


Yeah but the whole world calls it football. And you go to Townsville and talk about football. They're vaguely aware that a game called AFL exists in the south but they sure as hell don't call it football. We as a country can't even decide what we call football.
Plus AFL has no business being called football for many reasons, the least of which is surely not the fact that you spend half a day carrying the ball with your hands.

An analogy that we can all appreciate: suppose we all like IPA but what we call IPA, the rest of the world calls stout. Imagine trying to have a conversation about beer. You'd seem s bit daft.


----------



## pk.sax (15/6/14)

Like the gage road ipa and tui ipa etc etc...


----------



## Camo6 (15/6/14)

Do you mean like the IPA that originated in England or the IPA that is probably the most popular beer in the States? I agree with what you're saying but what's in a name anyway? Atlantic salmon and Australian salmon don't taste the same but it's not hard to separate them.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (15/6/14)

Other than in the UK, the rest of the English speaking world calls it Soccer, derived from Association Football. Not sure why Soccer fans suddenly have a hang up about it being called Soccer.


----------



## Not For Horses (15/6/14)

And the non English speaking?


----------



## Not For Horses (15/6/14)

My only hangup is that it's against the majority.


----------



## pk.sax (15/6/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Other than in the UK, the rest of the English speaking world calls it Soccer, derived from Association Football. Not sure why Soccer fans suddenly have a hang up about it being called Soccer.


A) who amongst the English speaking world besides England really plays football?!

B ) Those that do (amongst English/European as second language) pretty much call it football.

It is called soccer by who? And what is their standing in the international game?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (15/6/14)

It's called Soccer in Canada, USA, New Zealand, Australia and South Africa. Sorry, but it is.

Even in the UK it is sometimes, although rarely, referred to as Soccer.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/6/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Other than in the UK, the rest of the English speaking world calls it Soccer, derived from Association Football. Not sure why Soccer fans suddenly have a hang up about it being called Soccer.


Because they're all sooky bitches.


----------



## pk.sax (15/6/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> It's called Soccer in Canada, USA, New Zealand, Australia and South Africa. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> Even in the UK it is sometimes, although rarely, referred to as Soccer.


And all those barely make mention in football pages. So, essentially, countries that barely follow the sport get to call it whatever they want and expect everyone else to follow. What a wonderful concept.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/6/14)

Yeah, because different countries and cultures have never had different names for the same things. 

Let's start complaining that Americans refer to g-strings as thongs. Everyone knows how Australian thongs are, how dare they!


----------



## pk.sax (16/6/14)

Ur just peeved I called out the rugby (cough handball) nations for the football nobodys they are.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/6/14)

Since when were USA and Canada rugby nations?


----------



## Donske (16/6/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Other than in the UK, the rest of the English speaking world calls it Soccer, derived from Association Football. Not sure why Soccer fans suddenly have a hang up about it being called Soccer.



Mostly because the people in Brisbane that still call the game soccer are the type of people that think winning the rugby league world cup is the biggest thing in world sport and believe football is a game for wogs, shielas and poofters.

Those same people are now jumping on the bandwagon and expect to be taken seriously.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (16/6/14)

Donske said:


> Mostly because the people in Brisbane that still call the game soccer are the type of people that think winning the rugby league world cup is the biggest thing in world sport and believe football is a game for wogs, shielas and poofters.
> 
> Those same people are now jumping on the bandwagon and expect to be taken seriously.


The reason it's still called soccer by the vast majority in Australia at least, would have more to do with being less ambiguous than anything else.

In Qld and NSW if you call a game football, people will naturally think you're talking about Rugby League.

Same in Vic, SA, WA and Tas, where the term football applies to AFL.

Feel free to call it whatever you like, but if others call it soccer, don't get your back up.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/6/14)

No....people in Brisbane think winning State of Origen is the greatest thing in the world


----------



## Not For Horses (16/6/14)

I'm going to start calling pizza 'fish'. Watermelon shall be known as 'bricks' and jam will be called 'south east'.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/6/14)

Donske said:


> Mostly because the people in Brisbane that still call the game soccer are the type of people that think winning the rugby league world cup is the biggest thing in world sport and believe football is a game for wogs, shielas and poofters.


In Brisbane:
Rugby league: "footy" or "league"
AFL: "footy" or "AFL" or "Aussie rules"
Rugby union: "rugby"
Soccer: "soccer" or "football"


----------



## StalkingWilbur (16/6/14)

Soccer fans: always crying about something.


----------



## shaunous (16/6/14)

Its football people.

Even our little towns comp call it Football, I once played 11yrs with Westlawn Tig3rs Soccer Club, but thats all changed, and my kids if they ever come will be playing for Westlawn Tig3rs Football Club. Times are a changing Australia, no point argueing against it.

Even my wife calls it football now, and she doesnt like any sport.




Ducatiboy stu said:


> No....people in Brisbane think winning State of Origen is the greatest thing in the world


So True.




StalkingWilbur said:


> Maroons fans: always crying about something.


fixed.


----------



## Not For Horses (16/6/14)

I can't believe that shaunous is the voice of reason. Times are indeed a changing!


----------



## jlm (16/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> No....people in Brisbane think winning State of Origen is the greatest thing in the world


Nah. But 8 times in a row is getting pretty close.


----------



## shaunous (16/6/14)

Not For Horses said:


> I can't believe that shaunous is the voice of reason. Times are indeed a changing!


----------



## Mattress (16/6/14)

Donske said:


> Mostly because the people in Brisbane that still call the game soccer are the type of people that think winning the rugby league world cup is the biggest thing in world sport and believe football is a game for wogs, shielas and poofters.
> 
> Those same people are now jumping on the bandwagon and expect to be taken seriously.


That would be the people who are now following *THE SOCCEROOS *at the world cup.

Or maybe they have just read the latest book by Pele, one of the all time greats of the game, titled - Why Soccer Matters

You can buy a copy from here. It's all about soccer, by Pele.

http://www.amazon.com/Why-Soccer-Matters-Pel%C3%A9/dp/0451468449


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/6/14)

Does all this mean we have to start calling our team the FOOTBALLROOS?


----------



## spog (16/6/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Because they're all sooky bitches.


Sooky bitches is right,go near one of them and fall to the ground clutching their shin.
And the best actor award goes to.....the first one to leap to their feet miraculously cured by a bloke who blows a whistle.
Jesus is a soccer umpire.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/6/14)

I can't believe that people would get the shits with "outsiders" following and being interested in their game during the games pinnacle event. I accept that it is called Football but I call it Soccer because that's what it was called when I was a kid. I don't really follow the game but will watch a Roar game if it's televised and have watched the world cup matches since the mid 90's.

For me

Footy = Rugby League

Rugby = Rugby Union

Aussie rules = AFL

Soccer = Football

If I was unable to establish that at the start of a conversation with someone, I would have bigger interpersonal issues than if a game is called soccer or not. Even though I grew up playing rugby league, I do not consider the league world cup much of an event when compared to the soccer world cup. And Stu is right State of Origin is the highest level you can get to rugby league, much higher than rugby league tests IMO.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/6/14)

Not For Horses said:


> I can't believe that shaunous is the voice of reason. Times are indeed a changing!


Aftet his birthday party on the weekend, at 3am after we all consumed a few hundred gallons of cider, I can assure you he was that ressonable...actually he wasnt anything...

I had to cover the big fella up on the lounge in the shed.


----------



## Airgead (16/6/14)

OK... enough of this namby pamby football stuff. Time for a proper rant. I have mentioned previously how much I hate my insane animal hoarder neighbor and her dogs. My hatred had ratcheted up a few notches.

Those who follow my insane ravings will know that I am building a shed. A majestic shed with space for my brewery. Sheds are in our council area an exempt development. this means you don't need to talk to council about putting one up. Except that my frickin neighbor calls the council and complains about me putting up an illegal granny flat. Now it is a majestic shed but its not that big...you would need to have a pretty small granny. No one in their right mind could mistake my shed, majestic though it is, for anything other than a shed.

The upshot is that since a complaint has been received its no longer an exempt development and I now have to go through the full bloody DA process before I can do any more work on it. So instead of spending the weekend putting the roof on and getting the floor down I spent it doing a submission to council.

I am furious. She's been waiting 18 months for revenge for us calling the rangers about her noisy dogs. I have never wanted to set fire to someone quite so badly. Had I been able to drink heavily over the weekend (couldn't... was doing bloody council paperwork and had to stay sober) I probably would have gone over and taken a dump on the bonnet of her car.

Angry. Very angry.

I now return you to your namby pamby football/soccer discussion.


----------



## Mardoo (16/6/14)

Wow. Council? She deserves to be dissolved in caustic.


----------



## shaunous (16/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Aftet his birthday party on the weekend, at 3am after we all consumed a few hundred gallons of cider, I can assure you he was that ressonable...actually he wasnt anything...
> 
> I had to cover the big fella up on the lounge in the shed.


Hahaha, i wondered where the hell that little blanket come from, cheers Stu.

That damn cider gets me everytime, also the rum didnt help.


----------



## shaunous (16/6/14)

Airgead said:


> OK... enough of this namby pamby football stuff. Time for a proper rant. I have mentioned previously how much I hate my insane animal hoarder neighbor and her dogs. My hatred had ratcheted up a few notches.
> 
> Those who follow my insane ravings will know that I am building a shed. A majestic shed with space for my brewery. Sheds are in our council area an exempt development. this means you don't need to talk to council about putting one up. Except that my frickin neighbor calls the council and complains about me putting up an illegal granny flat. Now it is a majestic shed but its not that big...you would need to have a pretty small granny. No one in their right mind could mistake my shed, majestic though it is, for anything other than a shed.
> 
> ...


Im guessing this DA means that it comes with extra fee's also.

Dump away Airgead.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (16/6/14)




----------



## Not For Horses (16/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Dump away Airgead.


I'm not sure that's enough. You should invite everyone you know to partake also.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/6/14)

Taking a dump on the bonnet of her car isn't revenge, she would be used to moving a bit of shit if she has dogs, it would be second nature. Plus she would know who the culprit was, you have to use a bit of cunning so you would be the last person she thinks of if something untoward happens.


----------



## Airgead (16/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Im guessing this DA means that it comes with extra fee's also.


Application fees, surveyor's report fees, engineers report fees, inspection fees.... Could add 5k to the cost of the shed unless i can persuade the council to let it through as an exempt development.

Either way its weeks of time where the thing is sitting half finished and I don't have a home for my brewery and my coolroom isn't being built.
:angry:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/6/14)

Any way you can demonstrate to them that it's going to be a class 10a building?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/6/14)

Just tell them its an exempt shed and tell you will see them in the administrive appeals tribthem unal & the land an environment.


Just build the fucker and wait till you get a letter from them

As long as the set backs are all good there is sweet f%#k all they can do. As long as you are "only going to use it to store machinary" they cant really do much.

As I found out when I built a 14x6 shed on.my farm. The only thing the council guy said was " you know your not allowed to park your car in there" , pointing to said car in said shed when visiting on a different matter....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/6/14)

Seriously....1kg bag of Brown onions are $1.10 cheaper than the same brown onions loose...


----------



## Airgead (16/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> As long as the set backs are all good there is sweet f%#k all they can do. As long as you are "only going to use it to store machinary" they cant really do much.


Setbacks are an issue... we had an existing shed that had been there since before we bought the place and it was hard up against the fence. The new shed isn't as close but its still closer than the minimum setback. We are arguing that as its a direct replacement of an ecxistign shad that appears on the purchase paperwork for the house 19 years ago and was approved by council when it was built way back when... then its OK.

But all it takes is to get one officious prick in council...

officious... that's another great word. Like mendacious.


----------



## manticle (16/6/14)

You should be right then. Officious pricks almost never work for councils and a sensible bureaucrat will surely realise the vexatious nature of the complaint.


----------



## Not For Horses (16/6/14)

Airgead said:


> Setbacks are an issue... we had an existing shed that had been there since before we bought the place and it was hard up against the fence. The new shed isn't as close but its still closer than the minimum setback. We are arguing that as its a direct replacement of an ecxistign shad that appears on the purchase paperwork for the house 19 years ago and was approved by council when it was built way back when... then its OK.
> 
> But all it takes is to get one officious prick in council...
> 
> officious... that's another great word. Like mendacious.


I had a quick browse through your council's planning scheme and development standards and the NSW state planning scheme.
Seems like such a minor development. I think it would be an easy sell for the exempt development. Having said that, the minor buildings and sheds section on the NSW planning website is 'coming soon'. I can't imagine it would change much for you.
I don't know what it is like in NSW but I'd imagine that you'd be able to use the existing building offsets to justify the new ones.
I also noticed that Hornsby have an environmental development scheme that includes a clause that suggests a building is not exempt if it is within 4m of a tree. They also have a code that defines just what a 'tree' is. 
Best of luck with it.

Let me know if you would like me to post a satchel of turd to your neighbour.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/6/14)

Trust the government to have a specific definition for a tree......


----------



## bradsbrew (16/6/14)

Don't suppose your neighbours dogs would run away if the gate was left open?


----------



## spog (16/6/14)

Airgead said:


> OK... enough of this namby pamby football stuff. Time for a proper rant. I have mentioned previously how much I hate my insane animal hoarder neighbor and her dogs. My hatred had ratcheted up a few notches.
> 
> Those who follow my insane ravings will know that I am building a shed. A majestic shed with space for my brewery. Sheds are in our council area an exempt development. this means you don't need to talk to council about putting one up. Except that my frickin neighbor calls the council and complains about me putting up an illegal granny flat. Now it is a majestic shed but its not that big...you would need to have a pretty small granny. No one in their right mind could mistake my shed, majestic though it is, for anything other than a shed.
> 
> ...



Gutless malicious bitch,people ( like her ) that once taken to task on a matter who then lash out because they are so weak they refuse to take responsibility
Years ago we had a 10 hectare property and the neighbours horse got through the fence onto my land then onto the road,the idiot horse owner had a go at me because their horse could have been injured claiming it was my responsiblity ,even when I told them its your horse so your sole responsiblity to ensure it doesn't get out ,they threatened to sue me ( for what I don't know) anyway the matter was soon resolved when I told them to fcuk off or I would give them something to sue me for.


----------



## Mardoo (16/6/14)

Airgead, in the great words category: peripatetic, like your dance with your neighbor. Sounds like it's time to make it a slam dance. Which was peripatetic back in my day and place. Peripatetic...awesome word and surprisingly useful. 

I keep wanting to offer advice about settling things with your neighbor, but know you'd never leave a trail on an Internet forum.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/6/14)

I would have issued him with a receipt for adjistment for the horse, a bill for damage to property..then told him to **** off.

Shame it wasnt still on your property. You could have shot it in your padock. How are you to know who's horse it is


----------



## spog (16/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I would have issued him with a receipt for adjistment for the horse, a bill for damage to property..then told him to **** off.
> Shame it wasnt still on your property. You could have shot it in your padock. How are you to know who's horse it is


Following on from nuisance dogs we lost a few sheep ( used to keep the grass down) to packs of dogs, the council could only do so much as the dog owners denied their dog was involved.
So a small enclosure with the sheep in it was setup,with lights for night vision and sure enough a few nights later the pack was back different breads, different sizes, all soon dead,all 13 of them. No more problem.


----------



## jlm (16/6/14)

Ha. Spog's example reminds me of a run in with one of my neighbors a few years ago. I used to walk my bull terrier (May she rest in peace, mauling Jesus' cats in heaven) past their place twice a day ('cause they lived six doors down, it's suburban Brisbane, kinda hard not to) and I'm a good dog owner and like to exercise my animal. Anyway, they start abusing me daily, because my (deaf) dog is apparently making theirs bark. I cop it on the chin for a while because I have much experience dealing with dumb ***** and don't feel the need to raise my blood pressure acknowledging these dumb *****. One day though, I snapped after dumb fatass mole walks out onto nature strip and yells "that dog needs a bullet". I drag my dog back (all ol Chopperdog cared about at this point was getting home for her post walk pig's ear) and yell in her face " do everyone in the street a favour and put the bullet in your own head you dumb ****!" And walk off. She gives me a spray, telling me she's going to call the council cause I've got a "pit bull". Turns out she does call the council to complain about me walking my registered dog past their house but the mention if a pit bull gets me a visit from a council officer. Luckily he realises my dog is nothing remotely close to a pit bull and tells me he's going to inform this retard that I'm walking a registered dog on council land (the nature strip) and if she has an issue she needs to take it up with me personally. Which she never does, just the odd bit of abuse. Now, I can be a bit of a vindictive prick, so naturally I start calling council complaining about the noise their dog is making (and that actually led to them walking this thing every now and again, so that dog owes me a favour) and whenever they'd have any sort of get together I'd naturally ring all my mates get them to and along with myself call the fuzz and complain about the noise. Complain to council about them parking cars on the road (they lived on the inside of a bit of a corner) saying they were obstructing the road. Petty shit like that. I moved to the next suburb about six months later but I'd make a point of walking the few km to walk past their house and make their dog bark once a week or so until the old girl got to old for those trips. Thank **** I live in acreage outside sleepy launceston now and rarely have to deal with dumb fucks like that anymore.
So there you have it. My longest post on AHB.


----------



## pk.sax (17/6/14)

I had a potential al Qaeda recruit sitting behind me on the plane. The terrorist screamed, cried, kicked, jumped, wailed, played his ninny nanny show full volume all of the three hours in that metal coffin. This on top of a 6.20 flight when I couldn't quite sleep the night before.

I could only wish for anaesthetic.


----------



## jaypes (17/6/14)

With no deoderant to top it off?

Yep ive been in that situation


----------



## Airgead (17/6/14)

Not For Horses said:


> I don't know what it is like in NSW but I'd imagine that you'd be able to use the existing building offsets to justify the new ones.


Yep... that's the plan. The original site survey from when we bought the place shows a shed hard up against the fence so I reckon we have a good case.



bradsbrew said:


> Don't suppose your neighbours dogs would run away if the gate was left open?


Absolutely. Stupid animals. We have found them wandering around a few times (dug under the fence one time and escaped out the gate another). Like good neighbors we caught them and kept them secured until she got home. Even gave the little bastards water. All we copped was abuse for tying them up. Poor little darlings. Fark that. Next time it happens I'll chase them out into the road.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/6/14)

Airgead said:


> Absolutely. Stupid animals. We have found them wandering around a few times (dug under the fence one time and escaped out the gate another). Like good neighbors we caught them and kept them secured until she got home. Even gave the little bastards water. All we copped was abuse for tying them up. Poor little darlings. Fark that. Next time it happens I'll chase them out into the road.


It would be a shame if they lost their collars and were taken to a pound a few suburbs away.


----------



## Airgead (17/6/14)

A great shame. Given that there are 15 of them it would be an enormous shame if each of them ended up at a different pound in a different suburb.


----------



## Dave70 (17/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Seriously....1kg bag of Brown onions are $1.10 cheaper than the same brown onions loose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats gotta be for the red onions. 

Worth the extra $1.10 for me. Less flatulence.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/6/14)

Dave70 said:


> Thats gotta be for the red onions.
> 
> Worth the extra $1.10 for me. Less flatulence.


No...the label for the red oniins was above there bin. Reds where $3 something a kilo


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/6/14)

15 dogs?! Do they use them to drive a sled or something?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/6/14)

Report them to council for to many animals.

Ring weekly and complain about the noise & smell.


----------



## shaunous (17/6/14)

And keep making sure they accidentally get outside.

Around here it's $200+ per animal out on the road.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/6/14)

That could add up the $3k per week.


----------



## shaunous (17/6/14)

After the normal first weeks warning that is.

That doesn't include vet bills if there is anything wrong with the animal also, I don't mean u hurt the animal, I mean if they are sick, malnutritioned etc. from hopeless owners.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/6/14)

And the fines & cost for mandatory microchipping.

If there not microchiped....might be harder to prove ownership.....

I know your a kind hearted wouldnt hurt a fly type of person Airghead......but a few coke bottles filled with petrol and stuffed with a rag........is probably not a very legal thing to do....


----------



## spog (18/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And the fines & cost for mandatory microchipping.
> If there not microchiped....might be harder to prove ownership.....
> I know your a kind hearted wouldnt hurt a fly type of person Airghead......but a few coke bottles filled with petrol and stuffed with a rag........is probably not a very legal thing to do....


----------



## manticle (18/6/14)

Deliberate animal cruelty is not condoned here.
The owner is obviously a numbskull. Maybe hold off on the animal torture suggestions Stu.


----------



## Airgead (18/6/14)

She works for doggie rescue and all the ones they can't re-house due to things like nasty dispositions or compulsive barking she brings home. She's like one of those daft old ladies who ends up living alone with 200 cats. Only she's not old and and its dogs. Its sill a mental illness though.

Been complaining to council about noise for a couple of years. Trouble is, council cant/won't do anything unless others complain as well. The only other people within hearing range are an old couple who do the grey nomad thing 10 months of the year so are never home to hear it and the other little old lady up the back who is 98 and deaf as a post. Neighbors across the road cant stand the barking either but they have a staffie who regularly chews through their fence and wanders round the neighborhood to the last thing they want is to have council round checking up on dogs.

They have visited her a few times and issues stern warnings but that's as far as it goes. The council has no rule on how many dogs you can have (plenty of rules on how many chooks or bees) but nothing on how many dogs or cats.

Part of the reason for the shed is that it will be a 3m high soundproof wall between us and her.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Droopy Brew (18/6/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Taking a dump on the bonnet of her car isn't revenge, she would be used to moving a bit of shit if she has dogs, it would be second nature. Plus she would know who the culprit was, you have to use a bit of cunning so you would be the last person she thinks of if something untoward happens.


LAy some cable on the passenger side windscreen wiper on a rainy day. She may be used to scooping up nuggets but I bet she hasnt much experience with crap smeared on glass.
To my mind you would want her to know who the culprit was- just not be able to prove it. Whats the point of revenge if they dont know who got them?


----------



## Dave70 (18/6/14)

If she suffers from a genuine mental illness, you can probably stop wasting your time with council. They cant even expedite simple matters. 

I'm sure you must by now be experiencing some stress related malady as a direct result of incessant noise pollution and / or anxiety and panic attacks about an impending dog attack, perhaps because you were traumatized as a child by a vicious incident with a stray. Maby you are considering self harm, or who knows what else?? Maby you need to see your doctor and have an assessment done. 

Don't you remember the time you witnessed some of those dogs barking and snarling at one of the neighborhood children?
Imagine if they got out! 
Imagine if the council was made aware of this, I dunno, in writing or something. 
To late once it happens, eh? Why would you even take a chance with something like that? Could even be grounds for litigation. Expensive, embarrassing, job threatening litigation. 

Yep. To late.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/14)

Your not in a very good situation Airghead. 

All you can do is keep complaing. We have a mad cat & dog lady here. She has been hunted out of the town to a rural setting but her new neaighbours are up in arms now. She actually has reg'd charity status for here setup. The surrounding folk took to audio recording and detailed diaries in complaints to council. Eventually she endd up in the Land & Env court over noise levels and numbers of animals. She has had to put up high solid fencing etc to stop the noise. Unfortunatly she raises funds to be able to fight council, although it has cost her big $$, which she then goes on a "woe is me, there picking on me " rant....

Airghead...apart from detailed documented complaints with evidence....your pretty much fucked.


----------



## shaunous (18/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Your not in a very good situation Airghead.
> 
> All you can do is keep complaing. We have a mad cat & dog lady here. She has been hunted out of the town to a rural setting but her new neaighbours are up in arms now. She actually has reg'd charity status for here setup. The surrounding folk took to audio recording and detailed diaries in complaints to council. Eventually she endd up in the Land & Env court over noise levels and numbers of animals. She has had to put up high solid fencing etc to stop the noise. Unfortunatly she raises funds to be able to fight council, although it has cost her big $$, which she then goes on a "woe is me, there picking on me " rant....
> 
> Airghead...apart from detailed documented complaints with evidence....your pretty much fucked.


Have you seen the joint?

Holy fuk it stinks bad, and its one hell of an eye-sore.

Sometimes I have a winge about my neighbour having 50+ falcons sitting in a paddock rusting away that you can clearly see from anywhere out back of my house, let alone sun reflecting off their windows, but then I think about Airgead's crazy dog lady neighbour, and I feel better


----------



## Airgead (18/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Your not in a very good situation Airghead.
> 
> Airghead...apart from detailed documented complaints with evidence....your pretty much fucked.


Yep... pretty much fucked. She takes good care of the animals (apart from the whole 15 dogs is a mall backyard thing) so there are no cruelty grounds for removing them. We've been down the noise diary path a few times before but without other complaints there's nothing they can do.

Have to wait till the old lady up the back drops off the perch or the grey nomads finally bite the bullet and sell their place so they can travel full time. Hopefully get some neighbors who will back us up.

I'm thinking of running for council and putting in a new regulation about limiting pet numbers...

Shaunous - you're welcome.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Have you seen the joint?
> 
> Holy fuk it stinks bad, and its one hell of an eye-sore.


I have been there....and it f£€king reaks.....its bullshit. No kennels as such. Just 20 dogs in a dirt compound. 

My ex got a cat from here when she lived in town. My ex nearly vomied when she open the front door.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/6/14)

Grrr Canberra is a foggy shithole....
Flying in for meetings today. Left home at 5.15 (long way from the east to Tulla).
Plane late leaving....
Couldn't land in c#ntberra because of fog. 
Circled for a bit, and had to return to Melbourne.
Plane refueled...
Finally landed at 1.15 only to sit on the tarmac waiting for a parking bay.
Shit shit shit... 8 hours later and my day hasn't even started.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopsOz (18/6/14)

I work in the airport precinct.....you are right, the fog did take a bit to clear today.  It is beautiful now though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/6/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Grrr Canberra is a foggy shithole....
> Flying in for meetings today. Left home at 5.15 (long way from the east to Tulla).
> Plane late leaving....
> Couldn't land in c#ntberra because of fog.
> ...


Would you say that this has made you.. grumpy...?


----------



## lukiferj (18/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Would you say that this has made you.. grumpy...?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zXDo4dL7SU


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Would you say that this has made you.. grumpy...?


Grumpy-er

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattress (19/6/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Grrr Canberra is a foggy shithole....
> Flying in for meetings today. Left home at 5.15 (long way from the east to Tulla).
> Plane late leaving....
> Couldn't land in c#ntberra because of fog.
> ...


Hey Grumpy, you made the local media 

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/fog-delays-at-canberra-airport-lead-to-social-media-sulks-20140619-zsej8.html


----------



## jlm (19/6/14)

Must be the day for it. Due to fly home to launceston from flinders island......well right now actually. ******* launceston airport is fogged in. At 4:00 in the arvo.
Project manager and architect were due to fly out too so I ring local pilot who I normally fly with, he could get us to bridport (an hour north of Lonny) but project manager is scared to fly in the little Cessna. ******* weak ass shit.


----------



## Not For Horses (19/6/14)

jlm said:


> Must be the day for it. Due to fly home to launceston from flinders island......well right now actually. ******* launceston airport is fogged in. At 4:00 in the arvo.
> Project manager and architect were due to fly out too so I ring local pilot who I normally fly with, he could get us to bridport (an hour north of Lonny) but project manager is scared to fly in the little Cessna. ******* weak ass shit.


I've got two kayaks. I'll bring you one and we can paddle home together.


----------



## Airgead (19/6/14)

I love my council!

Complaint dismissed. The shed is good to go. Sweet!. Roof and floor go on this weekend!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/6/14)

Woohoo!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/14)

Build it and build it big.

And paint "**** you" and a hand with a raised middle finger so the mad dog lady can veiw it easly


----------



## bradsbrew (19/6/14)

Nah, flouro green glow in the dark paint on the side of the shed that faces the neighbour should suffice.

And as a bonus you will have somewhere to store her dogs.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Another grand push-bike rant.

You are on a country road, it's barely 2 cars wide, when u hear a loud landcruiser coming from behind, move the **** over in front or behind your riding mate, don't stay 2m to his right near the centre of the road and wave and flap your arms in my rear view mirror when i barely miss you.

Fukin imbeciles.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/6/14)

Sorry shaunous, but the anti push-bike rant doesn't cut it with me. You would have lost all of about 3 seconds in travel time if you'd eased of the pedal and given them some room. 

You and they, would be less aggrieved, plus they would be less likely to get killed or maimed if you hit them and you wont go to jail. Win, win.

Australian's sadly, have a really shit attitude toward cyclists and I understand that sometimes they ride too far out onto the road, but seriously.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/14)

Australia, sadly has some really shit cyclists.

Thankfully most arnt.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

No, your on a push bike, you don't pay rego, your on a country roads and it's barely 2 cars wide.

I'm sorry Black Devil, I'm in the right. Move the Fuk over, or ride in a velodrome. 

How hard is it to pull into the side of the road or in front of the other bike rider or at least in the left wheel lane. I'm talking a 100km/h zone on a country road, I would never hit or run into one of these cyclists on purpose, as I've been run over and know it hurts, but when you idiots ride towards the centre of the road in 100km/h zones, in fog going slow as all hell talking about how good the coffee will taste when your rides finished, well do you seriously think that's safe???

People ride to work and when they hear a car they steer over to the left, but apparently if you wear Lycra and ride to exercise/socialise you have to ride in the middle of the road and get angry when a car gets close to you.


----------



## pk.sax (19/6/14)

It's partly because mummy and papa buy kids rubbish Chinese junk bikes to go to school on and every kid hates bikes and hates them worse when he gets behind the wheel.

It's the same with motorbikes, most people buy shitcan cars instead of decent motorbikes for their first vehicle, so when they get behind the wheel they've got barely any aptitude for dealing with bikes on the road.

Edit: wasn't quite pointing at you Shaunos, Lycra gangs shit me to tears.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/6/14)

You are going to kill someone one day. This, and the tailgating thread scream that you're a dangerous driver with an ego.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/6/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Sorry shaunous, but the anti push-bike rant doesn't cut it with me. You would have lost all of about 3 seconds in travel time if you'd eased of the pedal and given them some room.
> 
> You and they, would be less aggrieved, plus they would be less likely to get killed or maimed if you hit them and you wont go to jail. Win, win.
> 
> Australian's sadly, have a really shit attitude toward cyclists and I understand that sometimes they ride too far out onto the road, but seriously.


I used to be like Shauness when it comes to bike riders. But oneday I just changed my attitude. Now I don't really give a **** if I get held up for a few seconds by some bike rider that's being a dick. I am in a comfy car their on a bike wearing lycra. Yes they piss me off at times but there a bigger problems than some clown that is getting away with breaking road rules. Getting as close as possible without hitting them is a pretty stupid option when you think of what the outcome could end up being.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

I don't drive really close to them on purpose, it's the road, just like the log truck driver doesn't drive really close to me on purpose, it's the road.

I don't understand how people think this is a safe way of exercising. 

I travelled on road bikes for years, I know how dangerous car drivers are when your on a motorbike, but you a taught and common-sense tells you to always look in your mirrors at intersections, and always travel in the right hand wheel Lane so you are seen, if you can see trouble, you avoid it.

Riding a motorbike around in cars blind spots is as stupid as riding pushbikes in a 100km/h zone in the middle of the road.
Clearly I'm never going to run someone over on purpose, but if it come over the news that someone on a push-bike was run over on a highway while riding in the middle of the road, well would you jump up and down, no, your reaction would be, why we're they riding so slow in the middle of the road.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> You are going to kill someone one day. This, and the tailgating thread scream that you're a dangerous driver with an ego.


Wrong.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Clearly I'm never going to run someone over on purpose, but if it come over the news that someone on a push-bike was run over on a highway while riding in the middle of the road, well would you jump up and down, no, your reaction would be, why we're they riding so slow in the middle of the road.


The judge wont give a rats if you meant it or not. But at least you might only be charged with manslaughter instead of murder and you can explain that to your family and kids when they come to visit you.
Don't get me wrong I understand the frustration but think about that next time you go close.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/14)

Sometimes cyclists are there own worst enemy


----------



## Camo6 (19/6/14)

shaunous said:


> ...talking about how good the coffee will taste when your rides finished...


^ I got a good chortle from this.

I used to think riding two abreast on Vic roads was illegal though it seems I was wrong. Though the rules do state that courtesy and common-sense should prevail when the situation dictates. Why is common-sense not that common?


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

bradsbrew said:


> The judge wont give a rats if you meant it or not. But at least you might only be charged with manslaughter instead of murder and you can explain that to your family and kids when they come to visit you.
> Don't get me wrong I understand the frustration but think about that next time you go close.


I don't think your reading my posts Brad.

How is the driver in the wrong because they are on a narrow dangerous road doing the speed limit, and in the fog they hit a cyclist who was riding in the middle of this road early in the morning?

The only thing that'd come outa this is the feeling the driver will have after killing someone. It would be proven in court the rider was riding dangerously.

I not frustrated in said cyclists, I'm generally concerned for their safety and concerned they think this is a safe way to exercise.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> ^ I got a good chortle from this.
> 
> I used to think riding two abreast on Vic roads was illegal though it seems I was wrong. Though the rules do state that courtesy and common-sense should prevail when the situation dictates. Why is common-sense not that common?


Is that up to a certain speed limit Cam? Or is riding 2 abreast legal in all speed limits and roads?


----------



## bradsbrew (19/6/14)

shaunous said:


> I don't think your reading my posts Brad.
> 
> How is the driver in the wrong because they are on a narrow dangerous road doing the speed limit, and in the fog they hit a cyclist who was riding in the middle of this road early in the morning?
> 
> ...


Undue care and attention. You have already admitted it was foggy, the road was barely two lanes wide and you believe they should move the fuk over or be on a velodrome because they don't pay rego . Yes I have read your posts mate. The prosecution would have a field day.


----------



## Camo6 (19/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Is that up to a certain speed limit Cam? Or is riding 2 abreast legal in all speed limits and roads?


From VicRoads:

Riding two abreast
*Rule:* Bike riders must not ride alongside more than one other rider in a single marked lane or on any part of a road that is not a multi-lane road unless the bike rider is overtaking another bike rider.
On multi-lane roads, bike riders cannot (as stated) ride more than two abreast in any single marked lane on that road (unless, as stated, overtaking another bike rider) but may ride more than two abreast across multiple lanes.
If riding in the same marked lane (and regardless of whether the road is a multi-lane road or any other sort of road), bike riders in that marked lane must not ride more than 1.5 metres apart.

*Tip:* When riding two abreast please consider other road users and, if necessary, change to single file to allow drivers to overtake safely.



Edit: Was driving up Mt Buffalo the other week and came upon two cyclists riding abreast. Waited patiently for a safe pass but even still I had to overtake (albeit slowly) into a narrow lane next to a shear drop. I had my precious cargo aboard and wasn't gonna put my wheels closer to the edge than needed yet no effort was made to move over by the cyclists. I imagine a little bit of courtesy would be a desired trait for a cyclist.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Undue care and attention. You have already admitted it was foggy, the road was barely two lanes wide and you believe they should move the fuk over or be on a velodrome because they don't pay rego . Yes I have read your posts mate. The prosecution would have fukall to say.


Mmmmmmmmm, still a little sore about the origin ey. Poor lil' fella.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/6/14)

I pay rego on my ute, my wifes car, my work trailer, my boat trailer and my truck when I owned one, I also pay council rates. Roughly 6 - 7 grand a year all up, but by your logic and people I know personally, I shouldn't be riding my bike on the road because I don't pay bike registration.

Just so you know, I'm not one of the lycra clad cyclists you talk about. The sooner I can get my arse off the road and into the bush or onto the footpath, the sooner I can get away from road warriors trying to rid the streets of people who don't pay rego and the safer I feel.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> From VicRoads:
> 
> Riding two abreast*Rule:* Bike riders must not ride alongside more than one other rider in a single marked lane or on any part of a road that is not a multi-lane road unless the bike rider is overtaking another bike rider.
> On multi-lane roads, bike riders cannot (as stated) ride more than two abreast in any single marked lane on that road (unless, as stated, overtaking another bike rider) but may ride more than two abreast across multiple lanes.
> If riding in the same marked lane (and regardless of whether the road is a multi-lane road or any other sort of road), bike riders in that marked lane must not ride more than 1.5 metres apart.*Tip:* When riding two abreast please consider other road users and, if necessary, change to single file to allow drivers to overtake safely.


Clear daytime situations, that's fair ruling.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I pay rego on my ute, my wifes car, my work trailer, my boat trailer and my truck when I owned one, I also pay council rates. Roughly 6 - 7 grand a year all up, but by your logic and people I know personally, * I shouldn't be riding my bike on the road because I don't pay bike registration.*
> 
> Just so you know, I'm not one of the lycra clad cyclists you talk about. The sooner I can get my arse off the road and into the bush or onto the footpath, the sooner I can get away from road warriors trying to rid the streets of people who don't pay rego and the safer I feel.


I never said that, my argument is towards the way and the roads it's sometimes being done on.

I shit myself and get the hell off the road when the 2 log trucks travel to and fro between the sawmills all day on said road, I can't fathom how someone protected only by a queer choice of clothing doesn't move over to the left when they hear cars and trucks on same said road.

Anyway.....


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/6/14)

Yes cyclists can be an inconvenience, let's persecute them all and scare them by driving past at speed within inches of them. 

Now that we've got that sorted, lets figure out how to take care of teenagers, immigrants, the homeless and everyone else we perceive to be an inconvenience on our very privileged lives. 

Chill out and slow down on the ******* roads. It's not worth It. I've had a car knock me off my bike and keep driving while I was doing nothing wrong. Yes, some cyclists are arrogant wankers. But some drivers are just as bad.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Arguments way finished Wilbs.


Next...


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Dennis Spade!

Why the hell is this little un-funny man still on TV


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/6/14)

David Spade?


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> David Spade?


Haha, Yeh, that's him. I worked with a Dennis Spade, my bad.

You win this round Wilbs


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Now that we've got that sorted, lets figure out how to take care of teenagers, immigrants, the homeless and everyone else we perceive to be an inconvenience on our very privileged lives.
> .


Abbott and the LNP are already working on it.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/6/14)

Touché. 

I actually don't know who I dislike more. Abbott or Pyne.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/6/14)

shaunous said:


> I never said that, my argument is towards the way and the roads it's sometimes being done on.
> 
> I shit myself and get the hell off the road when the 2 log trucks travel to and fro between the sawmills all day on said road, I can't fathom how someone protected only by a queer choice of clothing doesn't move over to the left when they hear cars and trucks on same said road.
> 
> Anyway.....


I thought you mentioned bike registration somewhere. Anyway, I have friends with that attitude and I tell them the same thing.


----------



## shaunous (20/6/14)

I did mention bike rego as part of my follow up rant.


----------



## Droopy Brew (20/6/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Touché.
> 
> I actually don't know who I dislike more. Abbott or Pyne.


Dont feel as though you have to choose. It would be fair to dislike both of these pricks equally.


----------



## shaunous (20/6/14)

I am watching 'Being John Malkovich' for the first time.

WTF is this movie, I don't think I can watch the whole thing. I like really weird things, but this is crap weird, not good weird.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/6/14)

My theory is they are both labour members incognito as coalition members, taking money off big business to give to a paid parental workers scheme.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/6/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> My theory is they are both labour members incognito as coalition members, taking money off big business to give to a paid parental workers scheme.


For rich folk


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> For rich folk


No, for all parental workers, whatever their wage it will be matched, in fact if someone was earning $75000/ annum their payment would be based on $50000 so she loses out.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/6/14)

Oh...thats right....they "lowered" the cap....because of the "budget emergancy"

Ahhh....politicians....gota luv em.


----------



## BadSeed (20/6/14)

shaunous said:


> No, your on a push bike, you don't pay rego,


The battle cry of the truly fuckwitted

There is no rego for cyclists. How can we pay it? Do you think we make the laws?
Kill the politicians, don't try to make orphans of cyclists children and widows of their wives

Income tax (which I pay a lot of) and council rates pay for the roads. Not rego.

I pay rego for my boat. It doesn't go on the road. It's a boat. By your rationale I should be allowed to run down swimmers (in the ocean no rego) and kayakers (in the ocean no rego)

These "you don't pay rego" halfwits would be the first to complain if they had to pay $150 a year for each of their inbred piglets to ride to school on their stolen bmx's

After 20 years of Muay Thai & running my knees are damaged. I am not supposed to run anymore.
The doc suggested cycling. Sounded great as I live outside the city, the roads are wide and quiet. Plus in WA cyclists are allowed to use the emergency lane. So I am not even in traffic.

Once I started I couldn't believe the attitude of the drivers, I have had people cross the solid line to pass me as close as possible, throw bottles, a melon (??) and endless streams of abuse. Why? no idea.
Spineless fuckers hiding in their metal boxes and thinking they are untouchable because they can speed away. I blame the internet. :chug:


----------



## shaunous (20/6/14)

BadSeed said:


> The battle cry of the truly fuckwitted
> 
> There is no rego for cyclists. How can we pay it? Do you think we make the laws?
> Kill the politicians, don't try to make orphans of cyclists children and widows of their wives
> ...


Hey Champ, arguments over. I proved my point. 
If your riding around on open roads in safe conditions well your right to get angry at dickhead motorists. If your riding 2 abreast on a tiny country road, in very poor visibility, when there are a lot better roads to pick from, and a new velodrome that our rates paid for, well your an idiot. Still not worth throwing a melon at, unless it's a paddy melon, their tasteless and give you diarrhea so not really worth keeping in your car anyway.

Also you liked your own post, who's the fuckwit now ???


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/6/14)

BadSeed said:


> The battle cry of the truly fuckwitted
> 
> 
> Once I started I couldn't believe the attitude of the drivers, I have had people cross the solid line to pass me as close as possible, throw bottles, a melon (??) and endless streams of abuse. Why? no idea.
> Spineless fuckers hiding in their metal boxes and thinking they are untouchable because they can speed away. I blame the internet. :chug:


Ease up old son. There was no mention wanting to cause harm.

More a point that on a narrow country road,with blind corners and everything from log trucks,farmers utes and locals, its not in the best interest of cyclists to be riding 2 abreast in the middle of the road. And cyclist need to realise that this practise is not overly safe. Just because "the law" says you can do it does not mean its safe.. I have driven on these roads and, in some cases the cyclists do not do them selves any favours. 

I had a run in with a, shall we say, arrogant cyclist , simply because he was riding 2 abreast on a back road and as I came past, thru a bend,I had to drop into the dirt to make room. This, and i will call him a fuckwitt, cause he was, had a go at me at the pub because " you sprayed rocks and dirt on me deliberatly"...I asked him that " if you rode single file, I would not have had to drop my wheels onto the shoulder, did you think of that". His reply was " get fucked you ****, you cardrivers are all the same"

Was interesting as I had a yarn to the other riders in casual conversation about what they where up to, where they where going...etc..etc...and they actually agreed that single file was a lot safer.

Arrogant drivers & arrogant cyclists will only lead to one thing.

The road belongs, and is legally able to bu used by everything from pedestrians,horses,cattle,cars,cyclists,trucks, ..........even Ducati's on the occasions when the electrics allow you to get out of the driveway...


----------



## BadSeed (20/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Hey Champ, arguments over. I proved my point.
> If your riding around on open roads in safe conditions well your right to get angry at dickhead motorists. If your riding 2 abreast on a tiny country road, in very poor visibility, when there are a lot better roads to pick from, and a new velodrome that our rates paid for, well your an idiot. Still not worth throwing a melon at, unless it's a paddy melon, their tasteless and give you diarrhea so not really worth keeping in your car anyway.


I was being fashionably late to the thread.

I ride single file on my own. It was half a water melon at 100 km/h.



shaunous said:


> Also you liked your own post,


 I still do like it, not just for the prose but also the use of facts.




shaunous said:


> who's the fuckwit now ???


Still you for the original rego comment.


----------



## BadSeed (20/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ease up old son. There was no mention wanting to cause harm.
> 
> More a point that on a narrow country road,with blind corners and everything from log trucks,farmers utes and locals, its not in the best interest of cyclists to be riding 2 abreast in the middle of the road. And cyclist need to realise that this practise is not overly safe. Just because "the law" says you can do it does not mean its safe.. I have driven on these roads and, in some cases the cyclists do not do them selves any favours.
> 
> ...


I know, I know..

It was based entirely on my first hand experience of the "you don't pay rego" disciples of Shane Warne. Their justification for trying to kill cyclists, which aiming a 4wd, bottle etc will lead to, is that there is no law making cyclists pay rego.


----------



## Tahoose (20/6/14)

Why why why can't Richmond win a ******* game of football pretty much lead the whole game against Sydney, who are the in form team of the comp. Then choke at the last minute.

It's no easier when we play bottom of the leauge cause we loose to them aswell. 

Really fed up with this shit. It actually makes me unhappy. I've been slogging it out every second week for most of my life, I'm starting to wish I didn't like sport.


----------



## shaunous (21/6/14)

Tahoose said:


> Why why why can't Richmond win a ******* game of football pretty much lead the whole game against Sydney, who are the in form team of the comp. Then choke at the last minute.
> It's no easier when we play bottom of the leauge cause we loose to them aswell.
> Really fed up with this shit. It actually makes me unhappy. I've been slogging it out every second week for most of my life, I'm starting to wish I didn't like sport.


I refuse to watch NRL now unless people are over or I'm out somewhere, and don't enter work or pub tipping comps either.

I cannot fathom and it shouldn't happen like it does so so often in league in that;
One week a team gets absolutely flogged by a poor team and the next it wins against the top team, then they get flogged by the Wooden spooners, then they loose for weeks, then they beat a top team.

It's annoying to follow, I obviously understand sport has upsets, but League just takes the piss.

Would much rather they put all the under 20's games on, better to watch.


----------



## spog (21/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sometimes cyclists are there own worst enemy


Cyclists + Cars = road pizza.
More than enough dickheads on both sides,seems to me that these days people need to be where their going yesterday


----------



## pk.sax (21/6/14)

Don't think IT at my work got that memo.


----------



## Donske (21/6/14)

shaunous said:


> I refuse to watch NRL now unless people are over or I'm out somewhere, and don't enter work or pub tipping comps either.
> 
> I cannot fathom and it shouldn't happen like it does so so often in league in that;
> One week a team gets absolutely flogged by a poor team and the next it wins against the top team, then they get flogged by the Wooden spooners, then they loose for weeks, then they beat a top team.
> ...


I've pretty much given up on the NRL too, it's the video refs and constant tinkering with the rules that does my head in.

I mean, really, the bloody video refs have eleventy thousand high definition slow motion angles and still manage to **** up week in week out, the whole point of the video refs was to remove incorrect decisions from the game but all they seem to have done is make it take longer to come to the incorrect decision.

They really should be fucked off and let the blokes in the middle make a call, right or wrong, at least it would be quicker.


----------



## shaunous (21/6/14)

Donske said:


> I've pretty much given up on the NRL too, it's the video refs and constant tinkering with the rules that does my head in.
> 
> I mean, really, the bloody video refs have eleventy thousand high definition slow motion angles and still manage to **** up week in week out, the whole point of the video refs was to remove incorrect decisions from the game but all they seem to have done is make it take longer to come to the incorrect decision.
> 
> They really should be fucked off and let the blokes in the middle make a call, right or wrong, at least it would be quicker.


Haha Yeh, I forgot all about them.

Terrible.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (21/6/14)

I hate the fucken microphones they put on the refs so you hear the dickheads voice everytime he decides he'd better do something.


----------



## goomboogo (22/6/14)

eungaibitter1 said:


> I hate the fucken microphones they put on the refs so you hear the dickheads voice everytime he decides he'd better do something.


They should also take the microphones away from the channel 9 commentators.


----------



## goomboogo (22/6/14)

shaunous said:


> I am watching 'Being John Malkovich' for the first time.
> 
> WTF is this movie, I don't think I can watch the whole thing. I like really weird things, but this is crap weird, not good weird.


Maybe, 'Synecdoche, New York' will be more to your liking.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/6/14)

goomboogo said:


> Maybe, 'Synecdoche, New York' will be more to your liking.


and I thought I was the only person that lost several hours of my life watching that...
.R.I.P Philip Seymour Hoffman

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/6/14)

Sound of Music is pretty ordinary.


----------



## shaunous (22/6/14)

goomboogo said:


> They should also take the microphones away from the channel 9 commentators.


Gus G0uld needs one jammed down his throat, jeez that guy dribbles some absolute shit. Hey we all do when we're drunk, but his doing it sober, live on TV and paid to do so.


----------



## Donske (22/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Gus G0uld needs one jammed down his throat, jeez that guy dribbles some absolute shit. Hey we all do when we're drunk, but his doing it sober, live on TV and paid to do so.


The commentators aren't that bad, much better than the SBS football commentators, every time I hear Craig Foster's voice I want to punch something, not to mention the monotonous wanker who does the main call. 

At least the NRL commentators get excited about their game.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/6/14)

Roy & HG.


----------



## Tahoose (22/6/14)

The only thing I can say about nrl, is that I wish we had rabbits warren commentating the afl. That would be sweet, imagine him and Denis Commeti in the same box.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (22/6/14)

Haha. Bruce McAveny is ordinary at best.


----------



## manticle (22/6/14)

Donske said:


> The commentators aren't that bad, much better than the SBS football commentators, every time I hear Craig Foster's voice I want to punch something, not to mention the monotonous wanker who does the main call.
> At least the NRL commentators get excited about their game.


 craig foster is an annoying tit I grant (annoyingly biased too -'oh Timmy Cahill was only a little bit offside') but I've always enjoyed people like Clive, Martin or Les.


----------



## pedleyr (24/6/14)

Did anyone else notice Foster referring to the Australian players by their first names constantly? Timmy this, Luke that. **** off Fossie. I wanted to harm him. 

But otherwise I like Martin Tyler and whenever Les Murray talks I can't help but focus.


----------



## Pilchard (25/6/14)

Another two chefs down and gone... The first on a crack bender and maybe lock up the second banging the big mouth waitress. He is now looking to sue for harassment, he was the one giving it out to the wait staff so his 'mother' after calling the resturant and being given 10 numbers to call about his behaviour has backed down. **** I love this industry, drug fucked 20 something's who think they are good chefs, Fuckwits who think they can chef and tickets blowing... I'm sick of hearing about hats... Tickets blow from their bodies... Do the ******* job instead and we will keep you... Were you the head chef? Then why are you begging for a job here... **** I'm done with the industry, time to change it out, how do I tell my brother who is the head chef I'm leaving with the instinility in the kitchen, he needs me, I am a fall Back. Do everything etc.

I need to rage, sorry blokes.


----------



## Pilchard (25/6/14)

And I'm still rageing, it's 2am and I'm still ******* pissed off, the rant has not satiated my wrath. I don't know who blew a lot of shit up some of these chefs assholes but it wasn't me, they are shithouse chefs, lazy or over wanting in the quisine that is put out and then a frap chef anyway. We can't cut a break we have done 14 chefs in as many months, most sacked because of their ego and harassment issues. We have an ok floor on the days it counts but telling the girls they are dumb ***** on a regular bases makes no friends.

A chef that walks out of a kitchen in a small town is fucked, no trust, etc.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/6/14)

I've worked as a waiter when I was younger and found most chefs to be egotistical *****. I know that doesn't help your problem, but I think it's ingrained in the industry. I have no idea why.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/6/14)

Since when have swear words been moderated? Is it all of them?

**** **** shit dick titty whore.


----------



## Pilchard (25/6/14)

BULLSHIT... I'm nice...Maybe egotistical, but it's not your name the paper or the magazine wants is it??? I think manticore would back me up here. We have great wait staff and are trying to get away from that exact sterio type behaviour, some are just *****. As a kitchen we need to work with our wait staff to achieve a goal. I'm well and truly over phones. Don't touch them till after shift, and hearing, now that's a big one, when you hear a bell you run food, maybe not because a bell only means there is food ready and you will run it at your leasure.

Don't ask for a rare steak as it will sit under the lamps long enough to to be med well. It's getting beyond a joke...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/6/14)

I did say most. Actually, I'd like to change it. All are egotistical, most are *****. 

No. Waiters names aren't on the food. But chefs also don't get chewed out by customers when something's not right. I don't even see why there's elitism. Everyone should be working together as a team.


----------



## Tahoose (25/6/14)

Pilchard, I'd say the main factor in your staffing issues is that the majority of people who actually love food, and would be temped with a career in the kitchen. Probably get put off by the unsociable hours, split shifts and high pressure ect...

There was a day where I thought a chef would be a great job, but a couple of years front of house changed that opinion. It's unfortunate really.

I hope you can work it all out.


----------



## Dave70 (25/6/14)

Pilchard said:


> Another two chefs down and gone... The first on a crack bender and maybe lock up the second banging the big mouth waitress. He is now looking to sue for harassment, he was the one giving it out to the wait staff so his 'mother' after calling the resturant and being given 10 numbers to call about his behaviour has backed down. **** I love this industry, drug fucked 20 something's who think they are good chefs, Fuckwits who think they can chef and tickets blowing... I'm sick of hearing about hats... Tickets blow from their bodies... Do the ******* job instead and we will keep you... Were you the head chef? Then why are you begging for a job here... **** I'm done with the industry, time to change it out, how do I tell my brother who is the head chef I'm leaving with the instinility in the kitchen, he needs me, I am a fall Back. Do everything etc.
> 
> I need to rage, sorry blokes.


Have you read this?

You need to can those high maintenance white boys and hire some Mexican / Ecuadorian labor.


----------



## Pilchard (25/6/14)

Tahoose if I had a better looking head I'd prefer front of house. I just love to cook, as does my brother. It's like these young kids couldn't get an apprenticeship elsewhere so thaught 'I'll be a chef, it's easy' I just hope we find someone with passion soon.


----------



## TheWiggman (25/6/14)

Put an order in with MHB late April. Had a Bohemian pilsner, DSGA and English Barleywine lined up for Christmas. Ordered 3 weeks in advance for comfort, and had brew dates lined up. Numerous calls and follow ups and still nothing. Got a feel for it at about week 4 and got an emergency brew from national to fill the gap. Missed the weekend, family affairs got in the way, and only recently brewed. 
Both kegs blew out. No home brew on tap. 
In the meantime I convinced another mate at work to join the all grain brigade. All excited but low on cash, I got him to put in an order and include a recipe for me. He takes over a week to do this and doesn't seem to care. Brew day comes and I grab a BRTD recipe off another mate to do for this other bloke because his order hasn't arrived. He spends less than an hour at my place - clearly he had other plans - and I end up cubing it later in the day then handing it over when he drops by at 7 PM. 
I've been chasing him up numerous times this week because the order still hasn't arrived. Sounds like it got lost in the mail. I tell him to call Martin up, he sends an e-mail a day later. Gets a response, says he'll call tomorrow. Well that's great but...
I am out of beer
This is my favourite hobby
I have no ingredients
I've found time in my busy schedule to devote a day to brewing. 
There is no LHBS
I'm ******* over it. All I want to do is brew myself a beer. I haven't got a brew shop within a few hours' drive of town and I can't rely on couriers to get it to me. People at work ask me when I'm brewing next and I really have nfi, I can't get hold of grain. 
Next pay day I'm buying a mill, going for a drive and picking up a few bags of malt. ALL I WANT TO DO IS BREW MYSELF SOME AG BEER.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/6/14)

Nothing better than having a few sacks of different grain and making your mind up of what you're going to brew that very morning.


----------



## Danwood (25/6/14)

People who substitute 'have' with 'of'. "Yeah, I would of"

They aren't 'kin interchangeable !

"Can I of some have that, please?" 

I have lots of these rants...their/there/they're, your/you're, where/wear/ware...do the English teachers even know anymore ?

That's maybe unfair. I really blame uneducated morons who happen to also be celebrities, and are therefore (unfortunately) role models. 
Jamie 'clank it up' Oliver...you can cook, but you don't do speak good.


----------



## manticle (25/6/14)

How about apostrophe's used to unnecessarily denote plural's?
And exclamation marks when you're not really exclaiming! Hello!

And multiple exclamation or question marks when one will suffice???!!!

Hard life we live. My pants have a hole in the knee.


----------



## TheWiggman (25/6/14)

My mother in law is a classic for frustrating English. 
cutlery = "cuttery"
Scourer = "scourel"
Crayons = "crowns"
Stunned mullet = "stunned mallet"
"Menace the Dennis"
Bought = "brought" (i.e should have brought them for that price)
Cancel = "council"
... and many more. 
No word of a lie. Her job? Casual primary school teacher. And my wife wonders why it pisses me off. 
It was a strange conversation, at age 23, when I had to get her to read the scourer packet to see that there was in fact no 'l' in the word. It was like an epiphany where she realised life may not be as she was shown.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/14)

?.....!


----------



## Camo6 (25/6/14)

C'mon guys, sometimes you need to arks yourself if it really matters all that much.


----------



## Danwood (26/6/14)

▲▲▲▲▲▲This this this ▲▲▲▲▲▲

My frikking BIG boss (contract manager) says this all the time....and "whole nother"...and "interpretate".

But he gets away with it because he balances it with wanky manager speak, such as "moving forward" and his version of "economy of motion"...."economy IN motion".

I'm going to murder him with a shovel.

Edit- Spelling, punctuation and grammar


----------



## Airgead (26/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> ?.....!


You need the interrobang ‽


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/6/14)

Easy targets aren't they the ones who may have learning difficulties, who attempt to contribute to any forums not just AHB, to embarrassed to write a reply when they are attacked, not saying all have learning difficulties some are lazy.
My advice would be not to get annoyed, who knows what problems they may have, intelligence is not measured by grammar.


----------



## Airgead (26/6/14)

Danwood said:


> But he gets away with it because he balances it with wanky manager speak, such as "moving forward" and his version of "economy of motion"...."economy IN motion".
> 
> I'm going to murder him with a shovel.


No, No,No... you will never get ahead talking like that.

You are going to proactively leverage the latest construction technology to disengage him from the breathing process and allow the organisation to organically transform around a new management paradigm. 

I consult for large companies. Does it show?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/14)

Like yeah


----------



## spog (26/6/14)

Danwood said:


> ▲▲▲▲▲▲This this this ▲▲▲▲▲▲
> My frikking BIG boss (contract manager) says this all the time....and "whole nother"...and "interpretate".
> But he gets away with it because he balances it with wanky manager speak, such as "moving forward" and his version of "economy of motion"...."economy IN motion".
> I'm going to murder him with a shovel.
> Edit- Spelling, punctuation and grammar


 Economy of motion,next time he says this ask him if he means. Having a quick shit so you can get back to work as opposed to taking a magazine in with you and wasting time .


----------



## Dave70 (26/6/14)

manticle said:


> And multiple exclamation or question marks when one will suffice???!!!


Legit.

Indicates three time more confused and angry / outraged.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/14)

Yeah well...

I start a new job next week and the boss & staff ride motorbikes and use swear words.

Going to be ******* hard to fit in.


----------



## Dave70 (26/6/14)

Airgead said:


> No, No,No... you will never get ahead talking like that.
> 
> You are going to proactively leverage the latest construction technology to disengage him from the breathing process and allow the organisation to organically transform around a new management paradigm.
> 
> I consult for large companies. Does it show?


I love the cooperate speak play on words. _Moving forward. G_enius. 
'In future' _pfffft - _What the **** wer we thinking???


----------



## Airgead (26/6/14)

At the company I consult for we now have to call things Strawmen instead of drafts... Let me socialise my strawman so we can get ourselves on the same page and achieve consensus going forward.

They really do not like me saying "I'll send around my draft, let me know if you agree".


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/14)

Airgead said:


> At the company I consult for we now have to call things Strawmen instead of drafts... Let me socialise my strawman so we can get ourselves on the same page and achieve consensus going forward.


The world is truly turning to shit.

We used to have a somewhat technical term for a peice of equipment that was no longer servicable or beyond econimic repair.

We used to write on the tag " Its fucked"

If it was damaged to the point of not even being able to be used for spares we wrote " Completly Fucked"


----------



## pedleyr (26/6/14)

manticle said:


> How about apostrophe's used to unnecessarily denote plural's?
> And exclamation marks when you're not really exclaiming! Hello!
> 
> And multiple exclamation or question marks when one will suffice???!!!
> ...


Don't you mean pant's?


----------



## manticle (26/6/14)

> Going to be ******* hard to fit in.


Who do you have to ****?


----------



## Droopy Brew (26/6/14)

manticle said:


> How about apostrophe's used to unnecessarily denote plural's?
> And exclamation marks when you're not really exclaiming! Hello!
> 
> And multiple exclamation or question marks when one will suffice???!!!
> ...


You think that's tough- my pants don't even have knees!!!!! Then again shorts are standard attire during Townsville winters.


----------



## bradsbrew (26/6/14)

manticle said:


> Who do you have to ****?


Someone called hard.


----------



## Bridges (26/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The world is truly turning to shit.
> 
> We used to have a somewhat technical term for a peice of equipment that was no longer servicable or beyond econimic repair.
> 
> ...


I used to tag stuff N.F.G. 

I was most disappointed when my old boss told me I couldn't write "id 10 T at fault" on the job sign off sheet we left with clients any more, as he didn't like explaining to them later what it actually stood for.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/14)

Fault found to be with keyboard player.

Customer advised to RTFM


----------



## Airgead (26/6/14)

PEBKAC

Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair.


----------



## Danwood (26/6/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Easy targets aren't they the ones who may have learning difficulties, who attempt to contribute to any forums not just AHB, to embarrassed to write a reply when they are attacked, not saying all have learning difficulties some are lazy.
> My advice would be not to get annoyed, who knows what problems they may have, intelligence is not measured by grammar.


I'd like to think I'm above having a go at people with actual learning difficulties. My brother is dyslexic.

Lets just assume (as intended) that I'm annoyed at the percentage of people who couldn't be fucked at school. Those people are now in their element when eating takeaways most evenings and watching shit on tv with their kids. And so it continues....

And good grammar isn't a measurement of intelligence, but it's a pretty good indicator. 

People confusing "to" and "too" is another one....


----------



## Camo6 (26/6/14)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrgh!!!!

It's _let's_ Dan! As in "let us assume." If someone lets you assume then you can ditch the apostrophe. FFS!!!
(Otherwise, impeccably written except for the profanities. God, I hope I've proof read this thoroughly.  )


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/6/14)

Danwood said:


> I'd like to think I'm above having a go at people with actual learning difficulties. My brother is dyslexic.
> 
> Lets just assume (as intended) that I'm annoyed at the percentage of people who couldn't be fucked at school. Those people are now in their element when eating takeaways most evenings and watching shit on tv with their kids. And so it continues....
> 
> ...


It's just as easy to assume that they may have learning difficulties and let it go,I will be the first to admit English wasn't a subject that I did well at but I do like to think I have been successful from leaving school as an average student at 16.
Having a brother who is dyslexic you really should know better, just as a stickler for correct grammar would know it's TV not tv that those you assume to be morons watch shit on.


----------



## spog (26/6/14)

As Weal mentioned shit on TV,hopefully no one here watches those shite Reallity shows.?
I much prefer to watch a Doco or similar but can't get near the fcuking TV as the missus and daughter love those brain dead shows .


----------



## Danwood (26/6/14)

Deleted. My phone is being weird.


----------



## Danwood (26/6/14)

Yep, I'm not perfect either, not many are I suppose. English is a pretty tricky language.

Rant over.

Next !


----------



## Dave70 (26/6/14)

spog said:


> As Weal mentioned shit on TV,hopefully no one here watches those shite Reallity shows.?
> I much prefer to watch a Doco or similar but can't get near the fcuking TV as the missus and daughter love those brain dead shows .


Do like I do.
Mock the living shit out of it. Long Island Medium and Sister Wives come in for some extremely coarse commentary in my presence.
Most of the time it doesn't work but and I leave the room again.

Since we're harping on words n shit, anybody above the age of 16 who thinks text speak passes for legitimate communication, go **** yourself. 
Your the harbingers of illiteracy.

Good evening.


----------



## luggy (26/6/14)

You're the harbingers of illiteracy. 
Ironic.


----------



## Camo6 (26/6/14)

Danwood said:


> Yep, I'm not perfect either, not many are I suppose. English is a pretty tricky language.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> Next !


Hehe. FWIW my post was just taking an opportunistic dig. I'm a massive abuser of apostrophes and actually employ a proof reader to review my posts before submission. She's only up to her orange words though so don't expect too much.


----------



## spog (26/6/14)

Dave70 said:


> Do like I do.
> Mock the living shit out of it. Long Island Medium and Sister Wives come in for some extremely coarse commentary in my presence.
> Most of the time it doesn't work but and I leave the room again.
> 
> ...


Yep I speak up,mock the shite touted as " must watch" and get told to shut up ,then am asked why I sit in the the corner in the rocking chair with my I pad.
Well, I say, this is my Nanna's rocking chair,my Ipad and my lounge room now shut up and stop interrupting me while I check out AHB .
I suppose I am getting as good as I give.....oh but they will never understand...sob..sob........


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/6/14)

On a more serious note..

I have just returned from a farewell party .....

Bit hard to explain, but basically my local is up for sale after 28yrs ownership by the same family. 

My friend,barman,Ducati rider ( now Triumph ) is not sure where he is going ( note: he is owners son )....apart from a holiday.

It is sad to see such a great pub with loyal customers and even better beer be passed on into the unkown.

One can only hope that the new owners keep the 4 Coopers taps going and not put that putrid VB back on tap.


----------



## shaunous (27/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> On a more serious note..
> 
> I have just returned from a farewell party .....
> 
> ...


I struggle to sleep at nights thinking about this pub, and its not even my local (only because i like 16km outa town) :unsure: . Best pub going around the area, coffs and further afield included. I really hope like you that someone who loves pubs does buy it, not some businessman who'd turn it into a retro bar with square white leather seats and only XXXX on tap (Like 85% of every other pub in Aus).

On a happier note. U go girlfriend...
http://www.beerandbrewer.com/_blog/News/post/just-what-the-doctor-ordered


----------



## shaunous (27/6/14)

spog said:


> Yep I speak up,mock the shite touted as " must watch" and get told to shut up ,then am asked why I sit in the the corner in the rocking chair with my I pad.
> Well, I say, this is my Nanna's rocking chair,my Ipad and my lounge room now shut up and stop interrupting me while I check out AHB .
> I suppose I am getting as good as I give.....oh but they will never understand...sob..sob....... .


Seinfeld is on twice a night, every night. Took the missus a coupla years to come round, now she absolutely loves it. Only shithouse show she watchs is House Rules, and I can put up with that, as i'm normally 'On that stupid beer forum or perving at girls on twitter' as she says.


----------



## Airgead (27/6/14)

Tumblr dude.. much better perving on Tumblr.


----------



## Not For Horses (27/6/14)

Isn't tumblr for 15yo girls though?
Let us know how the food in prison tastes.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/6/14)

Prison. 3 meals a day and plenty of sex, regardless of how much you want it.


----------



## sp0rk (27/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> On a more serious note..
> 
> I have just returned from a farewell party .....
> 
> ...


Sad to hear, hopefully the new owners don't ruin it


----------



## Danwood (27/6/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Isn't tumblr for 15yo girls though?
> Let us know how the food in prison tastes.


Tumblr outside, Grindr inside


----------



## Danwood (27/6/14)

I'm not finished with shit TV yet !

Master Chef - STOP referring to food items as being 'beautiful'.
- George Colombaris in general. Especially him bobbing around on the balls of his feet when he's talking, as if to 
emphasize the passion and commitment needed for that particular procedure.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/6/14)

Politicians. They really shit me.


----------



## Not For Horses (27/6/14)

While we're on the subject of Masterchef, let's get one thing clear: A disaster is something that is terrible, awful, almost inconceivably bad. An occurrence causing widespread destruction and distress. Not something that made you cry a bit on the telly.
Banda Aceh was a disaster. Mount St Helens was a disaster. Katrina was a disaster.
Your ******* slightly under-risen soufflé is not a disaster.
You not getting all 37 of the 'elements' on the plate is not a ******* disaster.

Oh and if I hear the phrase 'hero of the dish' one more time, murder will be done.





It's a good thing I stopped watching that show.


----------



## mckenry (27/6/14)

Not For Horses said:


> While we're on the subject of Masterchef, let's get one thing clear: A disaster is something that is terrible, awful, almost inconceivably bad. An occurrence causing widespread destruction and distress. Not something that made you cry a bit on the telly.
> Banda Aceh was a disaster. Mount St Helens was a disaster. Katrina was a disaster.
> Your ******* slightly under-risen soufflé is not a disaster.
> You not getting all 37 of the 'elements' on the plate is not a ******* disaster.
> ...


Your rant reminded me of a Mel Brooks quote. Well I think it was him, doesnt really matter....
"Tragedy is when I cut my finger. Comedy is when you fall into an open sewer and die" Apologies to Mel, (or original) if this isnt verbatim, but you get the idea..


----------



## Danwood (27/6/14)

I'm not allowed to watch it with the Mrs anymore. Apparently I ruin it for her.

I go and watch Game of Thrones or The Wire or Breaking Bad (again) and I imagine Colombaris' face on every character which is dispatched. 
My favourite scene is a tie between when he gets the good news with a box cutter in BB and getting a squashed heed in GOT.

Good times.


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/6/14)

10 days in Thailand which was great, come home to find my three kids 18 - 21yr olds have managed to chew through my 200GB download limit so now it takes up to 5 minutes to load an AHB page. Time and well past time to move them on.


----------



## Camo6 (27/6/14)

My wife loves reality shows but hates my voice overs. I'm happy to sit in front of the PC which is within sight of the TV but occasionally have to chime in when necessary. Those 'farmer wants to root an aspiring TV celebrity' are my faves. I get a few laughs to start with...then get told to fark off.

Suits me as I can download better viewing on the PC then anything on free to air. Been making my way through the 'Archer' animated series ATM. Absolute gold.


----------



## GuyQLD (27/6/14)

That's how you get Ants Camo. ANTS!


----------



## Bridges (28/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> 'farmer wants to root an aspiring TV celebrity'


I got told off for referring to it as 'Farmer wants a head job'


----------



## shaunous (28/6/14)

Bridges said:


> I got told off for referring to it as 'Farmer wants a head job'


By who?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/14)

By a TV celeb.


----------



## shaunous (28/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> By a TV celeb.


Nasty!


----------



## Camo6 (28/6/14)

'Aspiring' TV celeb. It's a long way on your top.


----------



## Bridges (28/6/14)

shaunous said:


> By who?


Better half, it wasn't so much, what I said but the company I said it in, later she did own up to thinking it funny.
Unlike the show. Which is CRAP.


----------



## shaunous (29/6/14)

Bridges said:


> Better half, it wasn't so much, what I said but the company I said it in, later she did own up to thinking it funny.
> Unlike the show. Which is CRAP.



Hahaha, do u say inappropriate things in front of your Outlaws to?


----------



## CrookedFingers (29/6/14)

On another topic.
Since when does 10mm constitute a "toast" slice of bread.
IMHO this is a sandwich slice. 
I haven't done any studies or been keeping an eye on it, but I'm sure we are not getting good old toast slices any more.
I would expect at least 15mm.

I love my vegemite on white....... Would love thicker bread...


CF


----------



## CrookedFingers (29/6/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> On another topic.
> Since when does 19mm constitute a "toast" slice of bread.
> IMHO this is a sandwich slice.
> I haven't done any studies or been keeping an eye on it, but I'm sure we are not getting good old toast slices any more.
> ...






Forgot to add this before.
Oh, and I know I could buy a whole loaf and slice my own……maybe a first world prob hey !?!
CF


----------



## manticle (29/6/14)

Did you mean 25 rather than 15?
Buy bread in whole loaves and slice yourself.


----------



## Mardoo (29/6/14)

I'm down with 25.


----------



## CrookedFingers (29/6/14)

Hahaha, i just edited my post to add that I could slice my own !!! Thanks Manticle……I sound like a whinger now !

25mm toast…. :icon_drool2: …with vegemite spread on like its the last time you would ever taste it !!! 



CF


----------



## manticle (29/6/14)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mgn-fXZRiM

Lost count of the number of times I've posted this but these conversations constantly remind me. I also have trouble reining it in.



shaunous said:


> Hahaha, do u say inappropriate things in front of your Outlaws to?


----------



## pedleyr (29/6/14)

AndrewQLD said:


> 10 days in Thailand which was great, come home to find my three kids 18 - 21yr olds have managed to chew through my 200GB download limit so now it takes up to 5 minutes to load an AHB page. Time and well past time to move them on.


Best of luck with that. 

My kids are 2.5(x2),and about to turn 5. 

I'll be buying each of them suitcases and boxes for their 18th.

Finish school then get out, that actually did me really well I think. If I didn't have to move to Melbourne for Uni I'd probably have lived with mum and dad until 25 and not learned a thing about living independently. 

Well actually, my daughter will be living at home with her windows barred until she's at least 30.


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/6/14)

pedleyr said:


> Best of luck with that.
> 
> My kids are 2.5(x2),and about to turn 5.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, been independent since I turned 15ry and 9mths. I'm weak, and for some reason just can't do to my kids what my mother did to me, sadly that is probably to their detriment.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (29/6/14)

You have three kids and they're not chewing through 200GB every month? I think you should be praising them for being so restrained.


----------



## pedleyr (29/6/14)

Everyone does say it's easier said than done to show them the door, so I can't judge, given that I'm 13 years away.


----------



## Danwood (29/6/14)

I did a spell in the army (British) when I was younger. It would be hard but I'd support little Harry if he was interested. It's a great way to teach independence. 
His mother probably wouldn't agree though.


----------



## Tahoose (29/6/14)

I left home at 17 to join the army aswell. Probably the best thing I ever did, set me up for life in both experience and financially. 

Good mates, good times, good experiences.


----------



## Danwood (29/6/14)

If it's a good fit and you go the full 22 yr contract straight from school, you'll come out still being only 38-40yrs old...with a very comfortable pension (rank dependant, but after 22 you'd expect Staff Sgt or WO2 at very least)...and a wealth of experience/training...and civilian resettlement courses. All paid for !

A very good option IMO. You just need to be a bit cluey what arm you sign up to.

I'd recommend aviation, as I did. HEAPS of qualifications and licenses for free, and lots of travel to interesting countries for training exercises.

I obviously have not experienced it as a parent looking on though.


----------



## Not For Horses (29/6/14)

Submariners get pretty good coin. Although you'd need to put up with wet feet if you ended up in a Collins Class.


----------



## CoopsOz (29/6/14)

No pensions in the Army anymore. DFRDB was canned in the early '90's. It is MSBS these days, a standard super scheme (although it does go up to 28 or so percent after 20yrs). That too will soon be retired, another scheme is set to hit us in 2016, no doubt to save the gooberment money. Oh, no Staff SGT anymore either.


----------



## Danwood (29/6/14)

What's going on ? I wouldn't be surprised if recruitment numbers are dropping along with staff retention too.

It's been a while since I've been out, and my experience is with the British Army, but I would have thought Aus and Uk services would be very similar. Maybe things are changing back in UK too, but I haven't heard anything. 

I'm not sure about Submarines but I was stationed on an aircraft carrier for a few months. It's ok if you like emergency drills, the colour grey and endless bulkheads to step through and doors to close. Then there's all the seamen....


----------



## CoopsOz (29/6/14)

Do you know what happens once a British Soldier serves his 22yrs these days? He joins the Australian Army, collects his British pension and continues his career here.  They have got it good. We were actively recruiting them in a very successful lateral transfer program a few years back.


----------



## pk.sax (29/6/14)

22 years in one place dishing and taking orders!!!!

Shudder


----------



## goomboogo (30/6/14)

practicalfool said:


> 22 years in one place dishing and taking orders!!!!
> 
> Shudder


Sounds like any workplace. The civilian world may present different employers but it's still essentially the same workplace when it comes to taking orders.


----------



## Tahoose (30/6/14)

Yeah, super is quite good in defence, 17% as soon as you join and a compulsory 5% member contribution. 

Alot of the jobs in defence don't really give you qualifications that are transferable but alot of other jobs do. Mind you, since I discharged I haven't had any problems getting work, ADF is handy to have on the resume.


----------



## shaunous (30/6/14)

Most diesel mechanic's who done their time in the Army normally quit to become Diesel Mechanic Trainer/Teachers in the real world, and all terrible ones I might add. 

I've never been in the military and never would as I like being flexible between farming and working, but I strongly agree those who do should get decent pensions and paid well for it. 
I also wouldn't be up in arms if it were like in Greece and many other countries, where ALL who leave school have a mandatory 9month stint in their countries defence force.


----------



## pk.sax (30/6/14)

goomboogo said:


> Sounds like any workplace. The civilian world may present different employers but it's still essentially the same workplace when it comes to taking orders.


Yeah, I s'pose. In fact I considered it, even pitched up for interviews and tests. In the end the recruiter said exactly what was on my mind - I am not entirely enthusiastic about it, would do better in DMO or something. Inside, I was perhaps even dreading the commitment but accepting it, both parents were public servants for long times and lots of family served in the forces - I almost dread working for the govt.


----------



## CrookedFingers (30/6/14)

I totally agree shaunous.
Unfortunately these days there is a massive lack of discipline amongst children and adults. Work ethics have gone down the drain in many cases too.
A short stint in any of the forces would teach the younguns a thing or two about how to make a good go of anything.

I myself have not been through any of those type of institutions, but consider myself to have a good work ethic and hard working attitude.
Grew up just with a mum and 3 bros. she got it right, myself and little brother are tradies, the other two work in aluminium, one in mining and the other retail. We all work pretty hard.


CF


----------



## Danwood (30/6/14)

CoopsOz said:


> Do you know what happens once a British Soldier serves his 22yrs these days? He joins the Australian Army, collects his British pension and continues his career here.  They have got it good. We were actively recruiting them in a very successful lateral transfer program a few years back.


That might have been an option for me a few years ago. 

We had a few Aus fellas attached to our squadron in Helmand.

The munitions and some systems used on our Apaches were the same as you'd be using on a new heli you were getting...I forget the name.

We had a couple of games of cricket...I forget the score, honest.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

WTF is the go with footballers these days...

Seriously...what is their problem


----------



## Tahoose (30/6/14)

First thing most people ask me when I mention being in the army is " didn't you want to do a trade"? 

No.

Reasons are, I joined the army to be a soldier, not to be a tradie. 

Doing a domestic apprenticeship would leave you with much better set of skills in 4 years than doing the same apprenticeship in defence and in 6 years. This is because you spend more time doing army stuff rather than 5 days a week for 4 years on the tools. 

I wouldn't want to rock up at a site just for people to say behind my back that my skills are average.


----------



## shaunous (30/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> WTF is the go with footballers these days...
> 
> Seriously...what is their problem


Havnt you heard of the Sawty Bubbler Stu, hailing from that little beach town down the road, Sawtell, NSW. 

Its basically whats going on in that pic, but they do it in the middle of the main street infront of everyone.


----------



## shaunous (30/6/14)

CHEAP!!!

https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_785843.jsp;jsessionid=3192C8DD5EA214CA0E224B366D87484B.ncdlmorasp1302?bmUID=kreB865&link=hero&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_source=email&utm_campaign=20140630_GrangeEDM


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

Better grab a doz.


----------



## Dave70 (30/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> WTF is the go with footballers these days...
> 
> Seriously...what is their problem


Yep, a new high point in Carneys distinguished career. 


At least he'll be easy to replace.


----------



## Not For Horses (30/6/14)

shaunous said:


> CHEAP!!!
> 
> https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_785843.jsp;jsessionid=3192C8DD5EA214CA0E224B366D87484B.ncdlmorasp1302?bmUID=kreB865&link=hero&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_source=email&utm_campaign=20140630_GrangeEDM


The 2009 is much more memorable...


----------



## jlm (30/6/14)

Must be tough for Todd Carney. First, you can't get chased by the cops. Then you can't drink and drive. Then you can't piss on other people. Then you can't drink at all. And now.......you can't even piss in your own mouth. What's the point of being a professional footballer?
Keen fans of Todd's work will be aware that's an abridged version of his rap sheet. At the very least he's never had a dog S his D, one of league's high points I'd forgotton about until dave70 jogged my memory somewhere around here the other week. Cheers Dave, and you too Joel.


----------



## Donske (1/7/14)

So, I got my group certificate today and thought I would get in early and lodge my eTax tonight so that I can claim the miserable ******* pittance owed to me.

Download the program without any hassles, none of the annoying ******* updates that I had to deal with last year. Hell even the questions are at least vaguely in a language the average person doesn't need to read 400 billion ******* times to make any sense of like in previous years. I got through that shit in about 20 minutes.

Went to lodge feeling real ******* smug because I'd managed to actually file my notice of assessment from last year, figured I'd be all done and dusted within 30 minutes.

Nope, the ATO in it's infinite idiocy have made it mandatory to use their immensely poorly designed my.*******.gov website to lodge a bloody tax return.

After my initial wave of anger had passed I tried to actually create and then link a my.stupidfuckingawfulpieceofshit.gov account with my ATO details.

Their ******* servers are failing, proxy errors every second mouse click.

Bah.


----------



## manticle (1/7/14)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rtxUdbNKpK0


----------



## Danwood (1/7/14)

^^Great show...I like the coat he makes. 

'Gasp'...we won't believe what happens on Masterchef tomorrow !

The green ******* team can't use their dominant hand during the cook, the red ******* team can't use knives of any kind and the indigo ******* team have to wear chest waders and diving masks.
And they're cooking a 6 course degustation for 100 hungry workers on an off-shore oil rig.

Probably.


----------



## pk.sax (1/7/14)

Donske said:


> So, I got my group certificate today and thought I would get in early and lodge my eTax tonight so that I can claim the miserable ******* pittance owed to me.
> 
> Download the program without any hassles, none of the annoying ******* updates that I had to deal with last year. Hell even the questions are at least vaguely in a language the average person doesn't need to read 400 billion ******* times to make any sense of like in previous years. I got through that shit in about 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


Feel your pain. Got laid off last year and had to file the separation cert and go through the usual bullshit. Tried to go online and stop the govt paying me because I was pretty sure I wasn't yet eligible being too soon after, nope ******* Centrelink wasn't hard enough so they made my gov even harder to work out. Errors and errors and errors.

So, you telling me I can't do normal e-tax this year??


----------



## manticle (1/7/14)

@Danwood - They have to make each other into tasty dishes.
In a ramekin.
Under a salamander.
Garnished with bread dumplings and pickled cabbage.


----------



## Danwood (1/7/14)

Matt Preston has already eaten a few contestants. It's in his contract...you get eliminated, you get in the sous vide machine with bay leaves and garlic in your pockets.

Why does he look and dress like a massive version of toad from 'Wind in the Willows' ?

Ok, ok.... I'm finished on this topic. I feel I have made my point.


----------



## Steve (1/7/14)

I ******* hate the two dumb arse aliens on the budget direct adds. Smarter, cheaper, winner? I will never use budget direct because of the these two fuckwits.


----------



## Danwood (1/7/14)

What ? Not even the exploding fist bump wins you over?

Tough crowd.


----------



## Camo6 (1/7/14)

I was at an Italian/Australian wedding recently and George Calombaris was the MC. The first thing he said was "I'm not George Calombaris." Was such a let down. Absolute ringer for him.


----------



## Danwood (1/7/14)

I assume you'd already thrown your chair and shoes at him before he'd finished that sentence, Cam ?

(Sorry, I am seeking help)


----------



## manticle (1/7/14)

My partner wants to watch the dome. Last thing I saw that was this ridiculous was joh bjelke-petersen.


----------



## Camo6 (1/7/14)

Some of King's stories should never be adapted to screen let alone a friggin TV series. Not that I've read 'Under the Dome' but it can't be as bad as those ads look.


----------



## manticle (1/7/14)

I read a lot of king as a kid and while some became classic movies, the majority are mundane, trivial soap opera bilge with a horror bent. Same themes explored over and over again. Look some alien/supernatural force made uncle jack sodomise his nephew then take his own life with a fork. Let's get all the kids together and make a guy fawkes statue from an onion and some left over chicken wings and kill the vampire/ghost/car/alien/parallel dimension being/dog/psycho/clown/government conspirator.
Imagine if Dean Koontz fucked Macguyver while watching the bold and the beautiful.


----------



## Camo6 (1/7/14)

Hey. Ease up on the Richard Dean Anderson gibe OK buddy. Sure, he's no Scott Bakula but he held his own.


----------



## manticle (1/7/14)

Holding their own is what most of these guys need a break from.


----------



## Camo6 (2/7/14)

Hehehe!


----------



## Donske (2/7/14)

practicalfool said:


> Feel your pain. Got laid off last year and had to file the separation cert and go through the usual bullshit. Tried to go online and stop the govt paying me because I was pretty sure I wasn't yet eligible being too soon after, nope ******* Centrelink wasn't hard enough so they made my gov even harder to work out. Errors and errors and errors.
> 
> So, you telling me I can't do normal e-tax this year??



Nope, you have to use your my.gov account.

I just can't figure out why it was changed, the old system of using the number from your old notice of assessment was fine.


----------



## GuyQLD (2/7/14)

Donske said:


> Donske, on 02 Jul 2014 - 07:03 AM, said:
> 
> Nope, you have to use your my.gov account.
> 
> I just can't figure out why it was changed, the old system of using the number from your old notice of assessment was fine.


Unless you lost your notice of assessment, hadn't done a tax return etc etc. And seriously, trying to do an online tax return on July 1 just seems like a bad idea to me. I'm sure there would be some IT geeks here that could clarify that a system designed to handle 'x' transactions a day can't suddenly handle 200x transactions a day without a major hardware upgrade which wouldn't be worth it for what, 3 weeks of high load?

This is not an uncommon problem, lots of sites with "big dates" (ticket sales, when things go viral) go down all the time from load issues, and I'm pretty sure if a couple of hundred thousand hits can drop ticketek a couple of million hits is going to ruin MyGov.

And my experience with e-tax has been anything but good. It worked for me once in over 10 years. I just send it all to the accountant now, dealing with the ATO is to painful.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/7/14)

definitely better off getting an accountant, even if you're just a salary earner. They will be able to milk the deductions for you (legally), and if you get audited, they will be the first point of call. then you can claim their fee as a deduction the following year.


----------



## Not For Horses (2/7/14)

manticle said:


> My partner wants to watch the dome. Last thing I saw that was this ridiculous was joh bjelke-petersen.


I watched some of the first series. A small 'some'. I wanted to like it. I really tried. But it was just awful. It might have passed for a film but stretched out to a full season was a foolish idea. And now they're doing another one. Well done guys.


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/7/14)

Camo6 said:


> Hey. Ease up on the Richard Dean Anderson gibe OK buddy. Sure, he's no Scott Bakula but he held his own.


You're referring to the guy who played Archer as a good actor? He did an all right job playing the most incompetent Captain in trek history, but he's not that great


----------



## Bridges (2/7/14)

Steve said:


> I ******* hate the two dumb arse aliens on the budget direct adds. Smarter, cheaper, winner? I will never use budget direct because of the these two fuckwits.


Why did you prefer the old guy in the sketchy relationship with the young french bird they used to use in their adds?
I'd have loved to have been in the meeting with the add agency, "the old guy with the young french bird is confusing and off putting for every demographic except old men, we need to go somewhere different and we're thinking... Aliens!"


----------



## Camo6 (2/7/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> You're referring to the guy who played Archer as a good actor? He did an all right job playing the most incompetent Captain in trek history, but he's not that great


Nah, was referring to his part in Quantum Leap. Soooo much better than MacGuyver. Not as good as Highway to Heaven though.


----------



## Steve (2/7/14)

Bridges said:


> Why did you prefer the old guy in the sketchy relationship with the young french bird they used to use in their adds?
> I'd have loved to have been in the meeting with the add agency, "the old guy with the young french bird is confusing and off putting for every demographic except old men, we need to go somewhere different and we're thinking... Aliens!"


 I didn't say I did prefer the old fart and the French tart that you couldn't understand. They were just as annoying. Ad agencies are clueless sometimes. Yeah yeah, some will say but your talking about it now aren't you? Im talking about it because it shits me to tears. To be honest now I think about it I don't even remember what they are selling so the advertising didn't work.

Same as that Allied insurance ad with that annoying Asian lady screaming like a strangled cat when shes standing in water trying to get into her brothel.


----------



## manticle (2/7/14)

I think Bill Hicks understood the advertising industry and what drives the members of it.


----------



## pedleyr (2/7/14)

I feel like some Orange Drink


----------



## Danwood (2/7/14)

Adverts and advertising in general grinds my gears too.

Embellishing this, twisting that, omitting the other...professional liers basically.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/14)

Danwood said:


> Embellishing this, twisting that, omitting the other...professional liers basically.


Still poor cousins to Politicians...


----------



## Danwood (2/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Still poor cousins to Politicians...


And lawyers...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/14)

Ironic that a lot of politicians are lawyers...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/7/14)

Political assassination would keep them honest


----------



## pedleyr (2/7/14)

Danwood said:


> And lawyers...


We're much better ******* liars than those advertising pricks let me give you the tip.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/7/14)

Steve said:


> I ******* hate the two dumb arse aliens on the budget direct adds. Smarter, cheaper, winner? I will never use budget direct because of the these two fuckwits.


I hate aliens full stop, come down here pinching jobs, I would like to know how come they got to Australia, when they have the whole world to choose from, they usually opt for Louisiana, its either they are keen on Gumbo or prefer the residents of Louisiana for their scientific experiments.


----------



## Mardoo (3/7/14)

Don't forget Roswell. ******* freeloaders, eatin up the government hallucinogen stockpiles.


----------



## Airgead (3/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ironic that a lot of politicians are lawyers...


Not really... more inevitable than ironic.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/14)

I'd much rather our politicians began their careers as lawyers than ******* mining tycoons or commodore enthusiasts.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/7/14)

Wouldnt it be great if our politicians started out as home brewers


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/14)

the country would be a mess, haha.


----------



## spog (3/7/14)

Too late I fear.


----------



## pk.sax (3/7/14)

Was reading through the report on the audit/enquiry into the civil aviation safety authority.

******* people are daft. Some of the suggestions made take you backwards over hot coals.

Take this for example:
The regulations should be worded in plain speak.

Yeah right, so you can have every idiot challenging the law as to what is safety in the air and the authority spends millions defending itself.

Change the law to 3-tier instead of 2-tier.

Right, so you take the regulations, strip out the detail in each bit and refer it to a manual of standards where you basically re-state the law in even more words. Why? So the regulations themselves shrink down. Oh, this is smart stuff.

Basically, because a lot of small air operators are run by frikkin pilots who hate having to read anything more complicated than year 12 English (see what I did there), you should dumb down the law and create massive loopholes.

I did agree with the bits about the industry seeing the regulator as a policeman more than an enabler. Then the report goes on to reject suggestions to extend the mandate of the regulator to include promoting sustainability of the industry.

I'm really amazed that they could cobble together 30 something mostly rubbish recommendations.

Really liked the one about the next director of our civil aviation safety authority not required to have any aviation expertise. Well done. Retards.


----------



## pedleyr (4/7/14)

Plain English drafting done properly actually leads to fewer claims. That's why banks and insurance providers use it to an extent now. Sometimes it's not going to work but for base or core items it works. 

The idea is that people understand what they sign up to on their own so aren't surprised by anything. Challenges usually come when the expectations aren't reflected in the wording. As far as challenges go, if some fuckwit thinks he's clever he'll challenge it either way. Usually self represented. They don't tend to get any traction. 

I know nothing about aviation regulation so have no idea if it'd work there or not, but I'd be surprised if at least some core regulations couldn't be plain English.


----------



## jyo (6/7/14)

Had a long neck (that's a tallie for you whacky-arse eastern staters) of Guinness Extra stout last night. Realised it was BUL by Carlton after the first sip.

What a piss-poor attempt at stout. I don't know how they could ruin this, but they have. Each mouthful was disappointment and contempt. Tipped most of it.


----------



## Cronessa (7/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Wouldnt it be great if our politicians started out as home brewers


One of our local state members who made it to cabinet listed home brewing as an interest on his twitter account. He resigned from cabinet recently citing that he wanted to spend more time with his family but I suspect it was because it was getting in the way of his brew days.


----------



## Mardoo (7/7/14)

jyo said:


> Each mouthful packed with disappointment and contempt.


I'm steeling that to market my first bitter.


----------



## Dave70 (7/7/14)

One of the boys got the shit kicked out of him on Saturday night by three weak ***** at the local train station on the way home from a wedding. How lovely for him and his girlfriend.
Going in to get x rays this morning to check his eye socket and / or another part of his face isn't broken. 
I almost feel guilty that I was about to rip into him when I saw his number come up on my phone at 7.15 this morning, which usually only ever means one thing. 
What a wonderful world..


----------



## pk.sax (7/7/14)

Shit mate, hope it's not that bad.


----------



## jyo (7/7/14)

That is fucked, Dave. I hope he's ok.

A mate of mine was nearly bashed last weekend. Coming home from the trainstation alone at 11 pm and he walked passed two large skinhead blokes. My mate is not large and is certainly not a fighter. One of them tried to grab him around the neck so he just piss bolted. They were screaming at him, calling him a coward gutless prick and to come and fight like a man. Top blokes.


----------



## Not For Horses (7/7/14)

jyo said:


> fight like a man


Presumably they meant he should be two men. At night. Picking a fight with one man. Who is smaller than each of them.


----------



## Bridges (7/7/14)

Hope he's OK and can ID them to the local boys in blue when he looks through their photo album...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (7/7/14)

Yeah, there's some ******* gutless pricks around. Unfortunately I have lots of stories of me and my mates and pieces of shit. 

I really hope the damage isn't too bad.


----------



## pk.sax (7/7/14)

Think the cops and courts need to stop considering first offence for these youth bashings. It's either the first time they get caught or the start of more of the same once they get their slap on the wrist. Put some damn fear into them.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (7/7/14)

practicalfool said:


> Think the cops and courts need to stop considering first offence for these youth bashings. It's either the first time they get caught or the start of more of the same once they get their slap on the wrist. Put some damn fear into them.


I confess to being a bleeding-heart liberal, but my compassion disappears for violent offenders, especially those acting with a pack mentality.


----------



## Pilchard (7/7/14)

Maybe what the country needs is a gang of old blokes rife on the home brew to sort out corner thugs and drug dealers... The Beerdidos. It will be a 6% group and take the crack pipe from their trembling fingers and hand them a packet of yeast and a hydrometer. We could lobby parliament to have meetings not greater than 10 people in attendance and meet in backyard sheds full of taps and amber liquid. We could talk about ratios and use... Of hops... and consumption, in regards to cost... Of AG Vs kit and can. We could get some leather jackets made up with some beer swilling cartoon character, with a scull too and don't forget the Asian triad markings around the emblem, that's always cool to have.

Blokes that gang up on or just fight for the fun of it are cowards in my opinion. I have an every day carry, not that I have ever needed it, nor is it legal, but at 5'6" and not a big bloke it may get me out of shit one day. I have a family of 5 and would have no issues defending them if shit came to shove. It's stories like the above that has prompted me to teach the wife how to use a knife. Actual practice on pigs was a good starter for her and she will remember the lessons.


----------



## Airgead (8/7/14)

Pilchard said:


> Blokes that gang up on or just fight for the fun of it are cowards in my opinion.


With you there


> I have an every day carry, not that I have ever needed it, nor is it legal, but at 5'6" and not a big bloke it may get me out of shit one day. I have a family of 5 and would have no issues defending them if shit came to shove. It's stories like the above that has prompted me to teach the wife how to use a knife. Actual practice on pigs was a good starter for her and she will remember the lessons.


Whoa... just lost me.

What that sort of thing will do is end you up in jail if you ever have to use it. Self defense is allowable if you use reasonable force. Knives and guns are not considered reasonable and "going equipped" means the police assume you were looking for trouble. Bad juju.

As for the missus remembering the lessons... she won't. Either will you. I've been studying knife./sword/whatever fighting for 20 years. We train pretty hard but its all done with blunts and with safety gear and I know that the first time someone comes at me with intent with a live blade, all my training will go to shit and I'll be flailing around like an idiot.

Much better learning some martial art where you can train full contact. That way you can prepare.

Much better to not get into the situation in the first place. easier for me to say though as I'm a: male and b: 6'2".


----------



## StalkingWilbur (8/7/14)

That's why I love BJJ. 100% full force, right up until that moment everything starts going dark or your bones or ligaments are about to snap and you tap out. Reset. Start again.


----------



## manticle (8/7/14)

Blow job jujitsu?
Why do people who work full time insist on coming to work when they are sick and infecting everyone else? Y Take the ******* day off. Keep your disease to yourselves you selfish pricks.


----------



## schrodinger (8/7/14)

[edit: this was in response to Pilchard -- the subsequent replies were posted while I was writing this]

I tend to agree, sort of. I've been randomly attacked by groups and by armed individuals several times in my adult life (once in Aus, three times in the US). Couldn't walk for a month one time; got some nice facial scars another; pissed my pants another time after a dickhead in a truck stopped in front of me while I was cycling and fired a rifle directly at me. (Interestingly, all those attacks were in ultra-conservative religious places...)

Each time I wished in retrospect that I'd had a gun, or superhuman martial arts skills or something. But I'm not convinced the outcome would have been more favorable, even though I'm well trained with firearms and am a good shot, coming from a military family who take that stuff very seriously. My sense is that, unless you're a trained soldier or a cop, the odds of something going even more wrong are pretty high if a gun appears.

Having said that, I doubt I'd hesitate if my family were being threatened and I happened to have a suitable weapon.


----------



## Tahoose (8/7/14)

There's 80 people in my immediate workplace, we share a tea room, and there is a smaller room labeled "the quiet room" which could seat 15 or so... 

So when I go to the quiet room and people are there talking all sort of smack in any variety of languages, it really does test my patience not to explode.. 

QUIET!!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (8/7/14)

schrodinger said:


> I tend to agree, sort of. I've been randomly attacked by groups and by armed individuals several times in my adult life (once in Aus, three times in the US). Couldn't walk for a month one time; got some nice facial scars another; pissed my pants another time after a dickhead in a truck stopped in front of me while I was cycling and fired a rifle directly at me. (Interestingly, all those attacks were in ultra-conservative religious places...)


I would think more inevitable than interesting. 

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles though, thats disgraceful. 

I agree that having a weapon only increases the potential for a bad situation. I have no misconception about my fighting skills, I train for fitness, fun and the confidence that if I have no other option that I'll be better prepared than if I was untrained. 

It's unfortunate, but you have to remember that people do carry weapons and some people are plain ******* crazy. I avoid physical confrontation at all costs outside of the gym.


----------



## dicko (8/7/14)

manticle said:


> Blow job jujitsu?
> Why do people who work full time insist on coming to work when they are sick and infecting everyone else? Y Take the ******* day off. Keep your disease to yourselves you selfish pricks.


Yep that gets to me too.

Went into a Pub on Sunday arvo and there is a girl behind the bar with a raging fukin head cold.

I said to her, "why are you at work you should be home?"

and she says "I need the money"

needless to say I didn't have a beer there, I just went home


----------



## manticle (8/7/14)

I get casual staff doing if because it might be the difference between eating and not but when you get paid sick leave, all you are doing is negatively affecting everyone else's productivity.


----------



## Camo6 (8/7/14)

And then throw the kids into the mix. Most of my sick leave is taken as carer's leave minding the kids as we don't have any other options atm. Problem is there's not much leave left when you get sick. So it really irks me when blokes come in, crook as a dog, doing the 'right' thing.
I used to always hate seeing sick kids at child care or kinder and think that's why my kids are always sick. But know I see that if I stayed home every time they had a runny nose I'd never go to work.
Screw today's cost of living, banks and ******* mortgages.


----------



## spog (8/7/14)

These knuckle draggers who bash people are a waste of oxygen,my eldest lad was bashed a while back for no reason.
The gutless pricks turned on him after he walked passed then king hit him,then sunk the boots in,the cops know who it was but nothing came of it.
Goons like them I guarantee will squeal like a bitch if the tables were turned .


----------



## Mardoo (8/7/14)

That's Shit Dave. Sorry to hear it. What kind of man beats a guy up in front of his girlfriend?


----------



## schrodinger (8/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> but you have to remember that people do carry weapons and some people are plain ******* crazy. I avoid physical confrontation at all costs outside of the gym.


Words of wisdom there.

We're only a few base pairs from our chimp cousins, and I reckon we're crazier by a long shot. You don't see chimps fire-bombing residential parts of Tokyo.


----------



## manticle (8/7/14)

They do often lick each other's arseholes though.
Oh wait, so do we.


----------



## Fat Bastard (8/7/14)

Have you ever seen chimps fighting in the wild and what they do to lesser apes?

Trust me, when they discover the secret of Man's red fire, we're all fucked.


----------



## GuyQLD (8/7/14)

Fat Bastard said:


> Fat Bastard, on 08 Jul 2014 - 5:52 PM, said:
> 
> Have you ever seen chimps fighting in the wild and what they do to lesser apes?
> 
> Trust me, when they discover the secret of Man's red fire, we're all fucked.


This is one of my favourite things about nature and some of the sheltered city slickers I deal with who say things like "I could hurt a person before an animal" or "animals are innocent"

Bullshit.

Our closest cousins think nothing of smashing the brains out of an opponent groups child to make a delicious meal, killer whales play with just about everything they eat.. the list goes on.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/7/14)

Except Bonobos. They have their shit sorted out.


----------



## Not For Horses (8/7/14)

Yeah but they're too busy DJing to worry about us.


----------



## shaunous (8/7/14)

This sign clearly shows that city people are morons, or blind to the real world and what animals are really like. However you want to look at it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/7/14)

The beer is really good in the pub and I domt want to drive home.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/7/14)

**** me.....a rescue center for vermin.....


----------



## jlm (8/7/14)

Well......seeing as NSW is the only state where its legal to keep a fox, I'd say NSWelshman are morons.


----------



## shaunous (8/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The beer is really good in the pub and I domt want to drive home.


I was going to stop in and have a beer, but figured you wouldn't be at the pub this late in the day, so come home instead.

Just threw some fresh caught snapper with home grown limes wrapped in foil to steam into the oven while enjoying a wheat beer, Yummo!


----------



## shaunous (8/7/14)

jlm said:


> Well......seeing as NSW is the only state where its legal to keep a fox, I'd say NSWelshman are morons.


Whaaaaaaaaaa???

It's illegal to have a dingo as a pet, but u can keep a fox. Surely this is spam.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/7/14)

shaunous said:


> I was going to stop in and have a beer, but figured you wouldn't be at the pub this late in the day, so come home instead.
> !


Got here at 5:30


----------



## jlm (8/7/14)

Just going of what the good people at Sydney Fox Rescue have on their website. 

Maybe someone needs to start up Sydney Fox Safari in competition to help get rid of these re-homed pests? The idea would be you'd load up the .22 with zeds, wait for an opportunity to get into the fox's home and..............Wait. Thats never going to be a good idea.


----------



## goomboogo (8/7/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Except Bonobos. They have their shit sorted out.


I wonder if Bonobo males are always wishing they were doing it doggie style instead.


----------



## Danwood (8/7/14)

Apparently not....


----------



## Danwood (8/7/14)

Does monkey porn contravene forum guidelines?

Probably.


----------



## Tahoose (8/7/14)

jlm said:


> Well......seeing as NSW is the only state where its legal to keep a fox, I'd say NSWelshman are morons.


I thought NSW were the blues?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/7/14)

Ape porn doesn't, thankfully.


----------



## Bribie G (9/7/14)

Arnold got so bored with this cnut that he ended up ripping its head off.




Stop the boats
Stop the boats
Squawk
Stop the boats
Squawk
Remove the Carbon Tax
Remove the Carbon Tax
Squawk
Stop the boats
Stop the boats ........


----------



## StalkingWilbur (9/7/14)

Not reporting the "boats" is the same as stopping them, isn't it?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/14)

a dozen refugees (all women) have attempted suicide in detention on Christmas Island. Our Prime Minister describes it as "moral blackmail".
Pretty sure its absolute desperation and disconsolation of their children being denied a future.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/7/14)

Its cause there not white christians.


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

How are they being denied a future? They're not going to cease to exist if they don't get into Australia. 
They traveled through plenty of countries they could have a future in on their way to our shores.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/14)

If you mean a future on the street picking pockets, fair enough.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (9/7/14)

That's disgusting. I haven't seen him say that, you got a link to an article?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/14)

http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/tony-abbott-says-government-will-not-give-in-to-moral-blackmail-over-asylum-seeker-suicide-attempts-20140709-3blh3.html


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

If their claims for asylum are valid then the time it takes our Government to vett their claim is well spent.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (9/7/14)

Speaking of right wing fuckwits, how dumb do you have to be to put a "**** off, we're full" sticker on your car. 

Australia is actually in the lowest 10 countries of population per square kilometer. We're very far from full. If you're against immigrants and refugees, come up with an excuse that's factually true or shut the **** up.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/14)

ugh.

http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/asylum-seeker-mothers-on-christmas-island-attempt-suicide-in-bid-to-help-children-20140708-3bl0j.html?rand=1404856570571


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

Pretty stupid Stalking Wilbur, how about getting it tattooed?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (9/7/14)

I haven't got any tattoos, thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (9/7/14)

Or please don't tell me you know someone who had it tattooed...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/7/14)

Beertard said:


> Pretty stupid Stalking Wilbur, how about getting it tattooed?


On the neck


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/14)

haha. Could get it tattooed on your nut sack?


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Or please don't tell me you know someone who had it tattooed...


no I don't, I'm just your standard run of the mill fuckwit not a right wing.
I support vetting of asylum claims on a per claim basis and Immigration through the correct means.


----------



## tavas (9/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Speaking of right wing fuckwits, how dumb do you have to be to put a "**** off, we're full" sticker on your car.
> 
> Australia is actually in the lowest 10 countries of population per square kilometer. We're very far from full. If you're against immigrants and refugees, come up with an excuse that's factually true or shut the **** up.


Yes, although I don't see too many people moving to places like Wiluna or Meekatharra.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/7/14)

There has to be a degree of control, 50,000 refugees came in under the labour government, no one knows whether they were bona fide refugees, and the Australian tax payer foots the bill I have no qualms about refugees entering Australia through the proper channels.
Throughout the world there are people who are being displaced through civil war, religious conflict, famine and people who are seeking a better life and there are millions of them, Australia must be firm about who come in we can't take them all unfortunate as it may seem, and this isn't a 21st century problem it has gone on for centuries.
As for Tamil refugees I believe the last boat stopped with 41 refugees only 4 were Tamil, the rest were Senegalese.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/14)

the issue I have is these harsh measures are only affecting people who come by boat, when most people who seek asylum here arrive by plane, outstay their visa, then claim. If you come by boat you get sent to a prison island then (if accepted) resettled on an under-resourced island of PNG where the locals fecking hate you.
On the other hand, if you arrive by plane & outstay your holiday/fake visa, but are found to be a genuine refugee, you (mostly) are within the community during processing, then settled here with (minimal, but sufficient) assimilation support.

from 2013:

*Myth 5: Most asylum seekers come by boat*
REALITY: Statistics from 2008 showed at least 13 asylum seekers arrive through Australian airports daily, more than 32 times the number of boat people supposedly ''flooding'' across our maritime borders in that year. A total of 4768 ''plane people'', more than 96 per cent of applicants for refugee status, arrived in that year on legitimate tourist, business and other visas - compared with 161 who arrived by boat during the same period. While boat numbers have increased, Australian Government statistics from the first quarter of 2013 showed more than 90 per cent of asylum seekers who arrived by boat were found to be genuine refugees. In comparison, those who arrived by plane - despite being eligible for release into the community and not having to face years of detention on Nauru or Manus Island - were almost twice as likely to be rejected as refugees. The figure continued a long-term trend of high approval rates for people arriving by boat, with 93.5 per cent being found to be refugees in 2010-11 and 91 per cent in 2011-12.

http://www.news.com.au/world/ten-myths-around-asylum-seekers-arriving-on-boats-in-australian-waters/story-fndir2ev-1226676024840


----------



## Tahoose (9/7/14)

The constant conversation over this during the last decade is giving me the shits. 

If they have no intention in working then I wouldn't give them a second look.

If they claim that they are oppressed and displaced by war which they are on the wrong side of, then generally, not our problem. 

If you are of fighting age, male, and are capable of getting together thousands of dollars. Travelling across various countries to get here. Then, you are more than capable of hardening up, and fighting for your cause.

Have a look at what's happened in Europe, and especially the uk..


----------



## Camo6 (9/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Speaking of right wing fuckwits, how dumb do you have to be to put a "**** off, we're full" sticker on your car.


I saw one of these a few years back in local traffic and thought what a tosser. Funny thing is a couple of months later I ended up working with the bloke whose car it was. Turns out his dad emigrated from Greece in the 70's.


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

It's not letting my spelling edits appear so **** it ill erase the lot.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/14)

so you think the validity of the claim is _less_ because they aren't able to enter the country under false pretences? WTF mate that makes no sense.


----------



## Airgead (9/7/14)

Beertard said:


> There's nothing stopping the "boat people" from applying for and entering under a valid visa, whether theyll be given one is dependent on their situation.


Actually... yes there is. The Australian government routinely refuses to issue visas to people in known refugee hotspots (afghanistan, etc) on the grounds that they will most likely come over and apply for refugee status. This essentially forces them to make a dangerous and expensive boat entry without a visa. It would indeed be much more civilized if we allowed them visas so they could come over safely and cheaply by air and be processed properly. But we don't. So in reality, the fact that they come by boat is our fault...

And as for the whole "if you are of fighting age then man up" statement above.. sorry.... what complete bollocks. If my village is being overrun by some religious numpties fighting some other religious numpties and both sides are intent on slaughtering anyone who gets in their way, then fighting be dammed... i'll pack up my family and look for somewhere safer to live.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/7/14)

Its cold and I dont like it


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

It's about entry point, an airport is an international point of entry, a beach in bumfuck nowhere is not.
Sail their boat into say Darwin WITH a visa in hand and they'll be afforded the same treatment as entering from an airport.

Those applying for asylum or an shp visa at an airport are entering through an international entry point not hiding in the bottom of a boat, their claims are no more or less valid than any other. visa over stayers should have that taken into account when processing their application, I don't know if they do or not?

Edit, **** my fat fingers today I need spell check.


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

Airgead said:


> Actually... yes there is. The Australian government routinely refuses to issue visas to people in known refugee hotspots (afghanistan, etc) on the grounds that they will most likely come over and apply for refugee status. This essentially forces them to make a dangerous and expensive boat entry without a visa. It would indeed be much more civilized if we allowed them visas so they could come over safely and cheaply by air and be processed properly. But we don't. So in reality, the fact that they come by boat is our fault...
> 
> And as for the whole "if you are of fighting age then man up" statement above.. sorry.... what complete bollocks. If my village is being overrun by some religious numpties fighting some other religious numpties and both sides are intent on slaughtering anyone who gets in their way, then fighting be dammed... i'll pack up my family and look for somewhere safer to live.


a valid visa could be a refugee visa or an shp visa wich would allow them to enter.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/14)

yep, just duck into the local visa shop on your way out, too easy big cheesy.


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

Contact an aussie refugee advocate mob and they can propose them for a refugee or humanitarian visa from this end, the way is there and im sure it wouldn't be too hard for them to find a contact or family member to propse them for a visa from where they launch the boats.
They've managed to get half way around the world already, they're not totally usless.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/14)

^ and there is a partial solution to "stopping the boats". We (our government) should work with the transit countries to set up processing centres there. Putting families in prisons when they arrive here (but only by boat - fly and you aren't) doesn't solve anything.


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

Good idea
even if one of the advocacy mobs involved in the pilot proposal scheme set up there allowing that contact.


----------



## jlm (9/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> Arnold got so bored with this cnut that he ended up ripping its head off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if Mathias Cormann can engage in conversation without referencing the previous government.

"I stood in a dog turd this morning which was left there by Labour's budget deficit disaster......."


----------



## manticle (9/7/14)

Refugees should harden the **** up?
Funniest thing I've heard all day. Dehumanising people makes it a bit easier to hate them when you really have no reason to.
Not our problem? **** me.


----------



## Airgead (9/7/14)

Beertard said:


> a valid visa could be a refugee visa or an shp visa wich would allow them to enter.


And which our government refuses to issue. You can only apply for refugee status once you are on shore. They don't give out refugee visas offshore and they refuse any other sort of visa in hotspots because of the risk of someone applying when they arrive. We give people no valid way to apply for a visa which forces them to make a non standard entry in a boat. Talk about making a rod for your own back... 

As someone above said - set up processing centers in transit countries. Mind you this would involve the transit countries signing the convention (which they haven't which is why they are transit countries not settlement countries) otherwise anyone going to the processing center would be subject to persecution and deportation by the transit country. That's what a real "regional solution" looks like. Not packing people off to some hellhole concentration camp in PNG or some other fourth world shithole to rot forever (or until they kill themselves).

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

https://www.immi.gov.au/visas/humanitarian/offshore/index.htm


----------



## spog (9/7/14)

As for these women threatening self harm if they don't get access to Australia ( quoting from a radio report ) they can **** off.
What will they do if they are allowed in then don't get what they want later ?
Basically holding us to ransom,Wrong attitude,Go away!.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/7/14)

The Australian government does routinely refuse visas in refugee hotspots usually because they are applying for refugee status visa and are vetted in that country, Australia also takes more refugees per capita than any other country, and are ranked third overall for taking refugees.

Do we want to go back to the labour government policy of letting the boats come, how many deaths are attributed to the labour government with the unseaworthy boats which sank.
How are we going to pay for boatloads of people coming here through illegal channels, people are complaining about paying $7.00 to go and see their doctor, what if a levy was introduced to pay for the boat people should that be allowed to start up again, how many people would be crying then to send them back if they could see the money it is costing them instead of coming from taxes which they don't see, that money could be better spent being put into health services.

Australia lets in enough refugees legally without the headache and costs of illegal refugees.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/14)

meanwhile in Sweden:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/bastion-of-tolerance-sweden-opens-wide-for-syria-s-refugees-1.2508166


----------



## Airgead (9/7/14)

spog said:


> As for these women threatening self harm if they don't get access to Australia ( quoting from a radio report ) they can **** off.


Report I heard said that they hoped that once they died, their now orphaned children would be resettled here. And it wasn't threatened self harm... it was self harm. they had a red hot go at it - 

Human Rights Commission president Gillian Triggs has confirmed 10 women have tried to kill themselves at the Christmas Island detention centre.
...[SIZE=1.25em] report from Fairfax suggests the women attempted suicide in the expectation their then-orphaned children would be settled in Australia.[/SIZE]
Anyhoo... because arguing with people who have fixed positions on the internet is exactly as useful and satisfying as smashing your head against a wall, i shall now stop.

Edit - I will just have to stop and point out just how fucked up it is that women feel compelled to kill themselves so that their kids have a shot at safety. That really is very seriously fucked up. Really, really very fucked up. I cannot express just how fucked up this is and how horrible things must be that they get into this state.


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

Ahhh


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/7/14)




----------



## Dave70 (9/7/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> meanwhile in Sweden:
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/bastion-of-tolerance-sweden-opens-wide-for-syria-s-refugees-1.2508166


Sweden has recently earned the title of Europe's rape capital. By a deplorable margin. Tiptoeing as gently as I can, many credible sources report this as a direct result of lets say 'cultural differences'. Not to mention the riots. Or the assaults.
Sweden has long ceased to be a snowy ABBA wonderland. They've got some big ******* problems.

I posted ages ago about how the noncombatants of Syria will need a helping hand, but don't be surprised if this decision isn't met with open arms by all, especially with the recent upsurge in extreme right wing activity in EU countries. 

A good policy for all countries hell bent on multiculturalism and tolerance would be to make sure you have a plan installed for the folks once they arrive. 
Permit un educated, basically un employable, marginalized, desperate people brood and ruminate in ghettos with nothing more than a social security check to look forward to and watch it blow in your face. Literally.


----------



## Mardoo (9/7/14)

It's often virtually impossible for totally legit folks from high refugee-request countries to get even tourist visas to come here, much less someone genuinely fleeing repression. An Indonesian friend of mine - net wealth far well above mine, big time advertising executive in Jakarta, married to an Australian for 15 years - has to jump through major hoops to get a visa to bring the grand kids to visit their grandparents, and most years hasn't been able to get one at all so his wife comes alone. My Thai friend married to an Aussie, no trouble a'tall.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/14)

EDIT: to Dave70

you're talking about the rate of reported sexual assaults, of which they have a broader definition than the rest of europe, and the police file cases of multiple assaults as separate offenses. think of the assange case.

http://www.bra.se/bra/bra-in-english/home/news-from-bra/archive/news/2011-01-18-how-common-is-rape-in-sweden-compared-to-other-european-countries.html

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-19592372


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/7/14)

The 150 or so Australian Jihadists fighting for Isis even taking part in executions I find more disturbing than illegal immigrants, who has got into their heads, I went into a Hal Hal butchers once and a little kid pointed at me and started shouting infidel he wouldn't have even been 5 years old so what is said about us in there households, I was only in there to get some goats liver not to have my beliefs questioned.
I also wonder if an Aussie jihadi gets his legs blown off, does he come back here and get his free medical attention and prosthetic legs before going on benefits.


----------



## spog (9/7/14)

Take the prick a long time to get here without legs.


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

quote name="Airgead" post="1196403" timestamp="1404880081" date="Today, 02:28 PM"]
And which our government refuses to issue. You can only apply for refugee status once you are on shore. They don't give out refugee visas offshore and they refuse any other sort of visa in hotspots

Cheers
Dave[/quote]
May be of interest to you.



> Outcomes of 2012–13 programme
> 
> In 2012–13, the Humanitarian Programme was increased to 20 000 places from 13 750 places in 2011–12. A total of 20 019 visas were granted under the Humanitarian Programme, of which 12 515 visas were granted under the offshore component and 7504 visas were granted under the onshore component. See the tables below for further details on the 2012–13 programme outcomes.


----------



## Dave70 (9/7/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The 150 or so Australian Jihadists fighting for Isis even taking part in executions I find more disturbing than illegal immigrants, who has got into their heads, I went into a Hal Hal butchers once and a little kid pointed at me and started shouting infidel he wouldn't have even been 5 years old so what is said about us in there households, I was only in there to get some goats liver not to have my beliefs questioned.
> I also wonder if an Aussie jihadi gets his legs blown off, does he come back here and get his free medical attention and prosthetic legs before going on benefits.


His passport will be canceled. Hopefully. **** his legless radicalized arse. (his not yours..)

At the very least, the penalty under the constitution for an Australian citizen engaging in a civil war is up to 25 years in the slammer. I think.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (9/7/14)

Refugee council website said:


> Asylum seekers who arrive in Australia by boat are not acting illegally. The UN Refugee Convention (to which Australia is a signatory) recognises that refugees have a lawful right to enter a country for the purposes of seeking asylum, regardless of how they arrive or whether they hold valid travel or identity documents. The Convention stipulates that what would usually be considered as illegal actions (e.g. entering a country without a visa) should not be treated as illegal if a person is seeking asylum.


Point of entry and means of arrival are insignificant.


----------



## manticle (9/7/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The 150 or so Australian Jihadists fighting for Isis even taking part in executions I find more disturbing than illegal immigrants, who has got into their heads, I went into a Hal Hal butchers once and a little kid pointed at me and started shouting infidel he wouldn't have even been 5 years old so what is said about us in there households, I was only in there to get some goats liver not to have my beliefs questioned.
> I also wonder if an Aussie jihadi gets his legs blown off, does he come back here and get his free medical attention and prosthetic legs before going on benefits.


I went to a halal butcher every week for about 7 years. No-one ever screamed at me, looked down on me or did anything other than fill my order quietly, politely and bid me good day. The only exception being the butcher who wanted to chat about different methods of cooking lamb and the lady who asked if one of my piercings hurt because she was considering getting the same one. I wouldn't be judging an entire culture set on the ramblings of a 5 year old.


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

Ya think?
I am aware that it's not illegal but
It would seem the logical place to go if you wanted to claim asylum is the place where the authorities will take your claim, rather than a beach.
unless of course you'd rather hide in society than gain legitimate residency.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (9/7/14)

So you're aware that it's not illegal but you support treating these people like criminals because their actions don't align with what you see as best course of action?


----------



## manticle (9/7/14)

Ever heard the term 'by any means necessary'? You accept that arriving by boat is not illegal under un convention if seeking asylum but still think they've gone about it without really thinking it through? Are they here to steal our dole payments? Wives? Mules? Christmas presents?

Of course it needs some kind of systematic monitoring but settling people in 3rd world countries that have the same kinds of human rights abuses while making those asylum seekers into scapegoats is so bizarrely wrong, I struggle to believe any intelligent adult could fail to see it as anything but a diversionary tactic.

Intercepting them to return them to country of origin on the quiet is mind boggling.


----------



## tavas (9/7/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> meanwhile in Sweden:
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/bastion-of-tolerance-sweden-opens-wide-for-syria-s-refugees-1.2508166


Yes, meanwhile in Sweden:

http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/world/2014/April/Soviet-Sweden-Model-Nation-Sliding-to-Third-World/


----------



## GuyQLD (9/7/14)

I don't even know where to start. I tend to bow out of this discussion every time the issue of asylum seekers comes up because unlike most of you armchair warriors, I've worked with them both as clients and as staff over the years. You reference to our humanitarian visa numbers is a bit of a red herring Beertard.

Those visa's are give to those who have been given Refugee status already. Lets be clear on one thing first. Reguee and Asylum seeker are very different things.

To get one of those visa's you are talking about, you need to go through a process that takes years. I've met a young man who was born in a refugee camp in Africa, he was 11 when his family was finally settled in Australia. I don't know if you know much about your average refugee camp but it's not the nicest part of the world to grow up. You live on international aide mostly, since they are generally not accepted by the countries the camps are in. On top of that they are effectively lawless. Rape, Murder, Child Abuse etc.. fairly common place scenario.

And then there's the 11 years part.

The reason people attempt to enter the country another way is not because "they're looking for an easy way out" but because short of being killed in conflict, a refugee camp (if it exists, most of the more recent conflicts there's no where to run) is a pretty poor second option.

Unfortunately for many there are no other options. Anyone with cash get's themselves an international student visa and overstays like Liam said. If you're poor to start with though, well a rickety boat trip is about the only option you've got.

And let's not get hung up on the "you've come across x number of countries" argument shall we? Those countries don't want them either; don't have the resources and are dealing with their own weak economies to support refugees/asylum seekers.

Unfortunately the argument seems to always centre on dollars or numbers, or any thing else we can come up with to dehumanise these people. I'll admit there's a few bad eggs (and a heap of mental health conditions that comes with.. you know, torture) but they would be far and away the vast minority. If anything we as Australian's are our own worst enemies here, we vilify them to the point that many of these communities turn inwards. It's starting to be a big problem in Moorooka where you're almost not welcome if you're a white Australian anymore.

But knowing what some of them have put up with in our communities I'm not surprised.

We need to stop treating refugees/asylum seekers as criminals. They're scared, desperate people who have faced extreme torture and violence.

It's about time we stopped expecting our government to solve the problem and looked at what they can contribute to our society (For the record, the Hazara people from Afghanistan are some of the most beautiful people I've ever met).

I can support the idea that proper checks on anyone we supply a permanent visa to for the sake of our communities safety and security, but as a country that enjoys so much and claims to be a signatory to various human rights conventions I think it's absolutely disgusting that an election was run almost entirely on a fear campaign of a people the average Australian knows nothing about.

Or get's their facts from Murdoch Media.


----------



## manticle (9/7/14)

@tavas: Summary: a single report said something, a couple of people cried about their right to be racist, swedish society isn't perfect.
Great article. Might go read some A Bolt for unbiased reporting.


----------



## manticle (9/7/14)

Hypothetical : bloke knocks at your door, tells you his wife was gang raped in an alley, his children had their legs broken by the same people and he narrowly escaped having his face burnt with an oxy torch. He's scared, confused and desperate. How many of you tell him to **** off because it's not your problem? How many of you push him out the door and back into the same street the goons who hurt his family are waiting in? 

Maybe he's really there to steal your silver. Must have watched Clockwork Orange one too many times.


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

That red herring came directly from the Australian department of immigration and border protections website.
Refugees seek asylum they are different thing yes.
fuckin armchair warrior hey, I'm at sunnybank whenever your keen to meet up.
Manticle I'm not sure if you were talking to me? I don't think they should be sent back and have said that.


----------



## GuyQLD (9/7/14)

Beertard said:


> Beertard, on 09 Jul 2014 - 6:36 PM, said:
> 
> fuckin armchair warrior hey, I'm at sunnybank whenever your keen to meet up.


And do what? Get a steak? Beat some sense in to me?

I wasn't solely referring to you with that comment. Was merely trying to inject a human element into what seemed to me, a very pragmatic approach to what for many people is life or death.


----------



## manticle (9/7/14)

Not talking solely to you, no. Some of what I've said is in response to you, some to others, some just a general rant, befitting this thread.


----------



## Beertard (9/7/14)

Steak sounds good, a beer or three and a conversation in person.


----------



## Dave70 (9/7/14)

manticle said:


> Hypothetical : bloke knocks at your door, tells you his wife was gang raped in an alley, his children had their legs broken by the same people and he narrowly escaped having his face burnt with an oxy torch. He's scared, confused and desperate. How many of you tell him to **** off because it's not your problem? How many of you push him out the door and back into the same street the goons who hurt his family are waiting in?
> 
> Maybe he's really there to steal your silver. Must have watched Clockwork Orange one too many times.


Funny thing is when similar _non_ hypothetical behavior takes place nine thousand odd miles away and powers that be try to set things right, its condemned. There's a reason people risk all to flee these places. And it ain't the ******* weather. 

Only difference is you telling the whole country to get fucked instead.


----------



## manticle (9/7/14)

Can you elaborate on what you mean by 'try to set things right'?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/7/14)

manticle said:


> I went to a halal butcher every week for about 7 years. No-one ever screamed at me, looked down on me or did anything other than fill my order quietly, politely and bid me good day. The only exception being the butcher who wanted to chat about different methods of cooking lamb and the lady who asked if one of my piercings hurt because she was considering getting the same one. I wouldn't be judging an entire culture set on the ramblings of a 5 year old.


Did I say I was judging an entire culture, I was mentioning what could be being said about non Muslims in their family environment.
Last year I spent 2 weeks in Sri Lanka where they are sick to the back teeth with the Muslims in their country, but afterwards spent 1 week in the Maldives where they are all Muslim and very nice people, I wouldn't judge a religious sect on the rantings of an 5 year old.


----------



## Dave70 (9/7/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> EDIT: to Dave70
> 
> you're talking about the rate of reported sexual assaults, of which they have a broader definition than the rest of europe, and the police file cases of multiple assaults as separate offenses. think of the assange case.
> 
> ...


The broader issue I was kind of skirting around were the group of people who seemed to be over represented in the rapes. Since I'm not a Swedish cop, I can only go off what I read on the interwebz.

I do however have a facebook friend - I feel so dirty - who lives in Sweden. Young bloke who's passionate about his countries history. 
I'll take a break from grooming him and ask his opinion.


----------



## tavas (9/7/14)

@ Manticle: That article was simply in response to Liam's about Sweden being openly generous in accepting refugees. You can find any article that supports whatever argument you want.
Google "Sweden Immigration Problems" and see.

I actually don't have an opinion on the matter. My dad was an Italian migrant and my wife is a Russian migrant. So without migration I wouldn't exist and neither would my kids. So we need to have some migration and certainly we have a good standard of living and can accept those less fortunate than ourselves. Anyone who thinks differently needs to check their moral compass.

But to say we should have open borders is just as silly an argument as saying "**** off we're full". We need some checks and balances.We also need some thought as to what happens to them once they're here. Taking a group of people with nothing left, dumping them in country with no support will lead to social problems. So if you want open borders, fine, but also consider the next step - who's paying, who's looking after these guys, how do they find work, affordable housing, health etc. Dumping them onto an already overburdened Social Security system isn't solving the problem. Expecting "Govt" to fix it doesn't work. The Govt isn't some sapient creature with unlimited resources to solve every problem we have. So let's get some structure around that next step as well.

**** off we're full is one of the stupidest things I see. Its mindless bigotry that was mildly amusing at 15 but now we're supposedly educated it shows our lack of evolution as a country. But 85% of our population lives within 50km of the ocean. Why? Cos there's no ******* water inland. Certainly not enough to support decent population growth. So the argument that we have low population density doesn't stack up either.

As I said, I have no opinion on the matter. I have grown up in rural WA and seen massive problems that the aboriginals have/are going through, and seen no answers from *any political faction* as to how to fix it.. I've lived in the Philippines and seen what poverty looks like, and not seen any *sustainable *way of fixing it. And I've been through some of the back blocks of Africa, and again, not seen anything tangible from *any political persuasion* that will actually address and remedy any of these issues. And throwing good money after bad isn't doing it, particularly when its someone else's money. No Govt, Labor, Liberal, Green or other has any real solutions. its just blah blah blah for the sake of 30% of votes to keep them in. 

So I may be sitting on the fence, but from what I've seen, I've learnt that there is no one easy solution to address it, and pontificating on the internet behind a keyboard amounts to **** all but a warm feeling inside that you think you are right. Much akin to sitting in your own piss.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> His passport will be canceled. Hopefully. **** his legless radicalized arse. (his not yours..)
> 
> At the very least, the penalty under the constitution for an Australian citizen engaging in a civil war is up to 25 years in the slammer. I think.


So then if he comes back here he will still get his medical attention and prosthetic legs plus 25 years in the nick paid for by the Australian tax payers, we can't win a trick, can't we just donate him a skate board and a begging bowl and leave him there.


----------



## jlm (9/7/14)

I'm going to stay out of this for the most part (due to the lack of sarcasm font) but:



wide eyed and legless said:


> I was mentioning what could be being said about non Muslims in their family environment.


Pretty sure that shoe fits both feet. Despite my mother being an ol' fashioned postwar aussie racist and bigot (waiting for one of this forums residents who fits that tag to pop up here, always good for a giggle) I managed to grow up to be a dude, who while he has plenty of his own problems, at least judges c*nts on their cunty-ness, rather than the colour of their cunty skin, or their cunty beliefs. Plenty wouldn't have and would have been that honkey **** racially vilifying people on the bus......or whatever that latest internets video along those lines was that got everyone so shocked.



Dave70 said:


> .
> I'll take a break from grooming him and ask his opinion.


You've changed man.



Finally I'd like to point out that I created that "Stop the Goats" meme Stu posted, so if I know the internets as well as I think I do, I'm about to be rolling in internet ca$h. Enjoy work tomorrow suckers, its all downhill here for me.

Edit: Auto correct changed one of my words to "county". Try to guess which one!


----------



## Dave70 (9/7/14)

manticle said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by 'try to set things right'?


Perhaps depose a theocratic despot dictator or two. Remove a government thats contravened every international law in regard to human rights and terrorism. Repeatedly and demonstrably. Maby help install a democratic system so people can have a say in how their country is run so women can become empowered to do things like get an education and drive a car.

What better way to solve the refugee crisis than try to deliver them a country they don't want to leave in the first place.


----------



## Dave70 (9/7/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> So then if he comes back here he will still get his medical attention and prosthetic legs plus 25 years in the nick paid for by the Australian tax payers, we can't win a trick, can't we just donate him a skate board and a begging bowl and leave him there.


No, I think there is legislation to actually refuse them re entry. It happens..

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/latest-news/govt-defends-bikie-boss-visa-cancellation/story-fn3dxiwe-1226957539326?nk=e6a84b2c157deadac794885fcf2c2212


----------



## pk.sax (9/7/14)

Ah, that's for people with visas. I'm certain I remember something about there being international conventions against rendering people stateless.

In fact, dual citizenship is a very double edged sword as it can put people in limbo in a bad way under bad situations.


----------



## manticle (9/7/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Did I say I was judging an entire culture, I was mentioning what could be being said about non Muslims in their family environment.
> Last year I spent 2 weeks in Sri Lanka where they are sick to the back teeth with the Muslims in their country, but afterwards spent 1 week in the Maldives where they are all Muslim and very nice people, I wouldn't judge a religious sect on the rantings of an 5 year old.


That's great. I only had your original comment to go on which was ill phrased at best. I don't know you from a bar of soap - I am merely responding to comments you put forward. Some shit about going into a butcher and being abused by an infant is pretty meaningless. You wrote it, not me. What do you think non-muslims are saying about muslims behind closed doors?

@tavas - your elaboration is helpful and I agree with a great deal of it. Certainly I do not believe ( nor have I ever suggested) that open borders are a great idea or that immigration won't contribute to social problems. As for the keyboard comment - trite. We are all espousing opinions, informed or not on the net, using a keyboard or keypad. Mildly hypocritical using a keyboard to criticise someone else for using a keyboard.

And dave - thanks. Makes sense in terms of what you were referring to. There's a bunch of other arguments against and in support of what you're saying that I'll leave for another time. My main argument in this instance is purely from an empathic and humanist perspective. It seems so much of what I read and hear seeks to take the human factor out of the equation in favour of politicisation ( both left and right equally guilty in that regard)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> The broader issue I was kind of skirting around were the group of people who seemed to be over represented in the rapes. Since I'm not a Swedish cop, I can only go off what I read on the interwebz.
> 
> I do however have a facebook friend - I feel so dirty - who lives in Sweden. Young bloke who's passionate about his countries history.
> I'll take a break from grooming him and ask his opinion.


Yeah fair enough - I was mostly addressing your use of the statistics pointing "look see!" When there was nothing to see. Of course he will have seen the decline of an essentially mono cultural society and attribute the changes purely to letting disadvantaged people in from fucked places elsewhere on the globe. 

Anyway, I've got a mate living over there too, having a tough time being an australian running a couple of businesses and the locals (except for his partners family) being generally suspicious.


----------



## tavas (9/7/14)

manticle said:


> @tavas - your elaboration is helpful and I agree with a great deal of it. Certainly I do not believe ( nor have I ever suggested) that open borders are a great idea or that immigration won't contribute to social problems. As for the keyboard comment - trite. We are all espousing opinions, informed or not on the net, using a keyboard or keypad. Mildly hypocritical using a keyboard to criticise someone else for using a keyboard.
> )


Of course. The hypocrisy is not lost on me. The first part of my post was in return to your post. The body was more of my stance on the matter and the closing comment more of a sweeping statement about these types of arguments, not directed at anyone in particular.

And I wasn't implying you advocated open borders. Again more of a generalised statement.

Edit: bit at the end


----------



## shaunous (9/7/14)

I'd speak my peace here, but you people will whinge, so I won't.


----------



## manticle (9/7/14)

You mean someone might disagree with you?
Heaven forbid!

We all have differences of opinion and varying levels of knowledge that inform that opinion. No-one is immune to criticism.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/7/14)

Now im pissed. Cant even use my Microwave to heat up my highly processed chemically ridden food

http://foodbabe.com/2012/07/30/why-its-time-to-throw-out-your-microwave/


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/14)

Bloody foodbabe.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (9/7/14)

shaunous said:


> I'd speak my peace here, but you people will whinge, so I won't.


Does it have something to do with how shit city people are?


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/7/14)

> the book called “Hidden Messages in Water,” found water that was microwaved did not form beautiful crystals – but instead formed crystals similar to those formed when exposed to negative thoughts or beliefs


Don't think negatively while pouring yourself a drink, it will hurt the ice crystals!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/7/14)

Does wishing you were pouring a beer instead of water constitute a negative thought? 

If so, every glass of water I drink has bad crystals.


----------



## Dave70 (10/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Now im pissed. Cant even use my Microwave to heat up my highly processed chemically ridden food
> 
> http://foodbabe.com/2012/07/30/why-its-time-to-throw-out-your-microwave/


I can think of at least 5 legitimate reasons to ignore that women. Not the least of which shes a ******* idiot. 

Plus nowhere on the list did she mention hazards associated with microwaving cheese or pastry products whilst three sheets to the wind and hungry.
Yep. We've all been there.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/7/14)

A pizza in the oven is far more dangerous. Been there too many times


----------



## Mardoo (10/7/14)




----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/7/14)

nothing a little BBQ sauce couldn't fix!


----------



## pk.sax (10/7/14)

Ahhhhh. Burnt food and tomato sauce, providing nutrition to hapless academics for (ever).


----------



## spog (10/7/14)

....hang on a minute the Chanel 7 news headlines is on......nah it's full of doom gloom and flogged to death negativity.
I had a BLOODY good day at work today where everything fell into place and I am a happy happy boy.
How was yours..
Cheers...spog....


----------



## Mardoo (10/7/14)

spog said:


> ....hang on a minute the Chanel 7 news headlines is on......nah it's full of doom gloom and flogged to death negativity.
> I had a BLOODY good day at work today where everything fell into place and I am a happy happy boy.
> How was yours..
> Cheers...spog....


You really need to start a Continuing Happiness thread for this kind of crap spog. We're happy in our misery here.


----------



## tavas (10/7/14)

spog said:


> ....hang on a minute the Chanel 7 news headlines is on......nah it's full of doom gloom and flogged to death negativity.
> I had a BLOODY good day at work today where everything fell into place and I am a happy happy boy.
> How was yours. .
> Cheers...spog....


You need to wait for the Today Tonight ads: "47 ways to make you happy!"


----------



## spog (10/7/14)

tavas said:


> You need to wait for the Today Tonight ads: "47 ways to make you happy!"


Ha,we don't get Today Tonight here thank F. 
Had to throw the Chanel 7 quip in as it was on when I posted but as per usual they out do themselves with mindless shite.
I could tell some stories about commercial TV disrespectful,rude ,heartless,lying,muckraking sensationalist Cnut reporters after the bush fires here some years ago...but I won't .
I could have kicked the shit out of some of these arse wipes ( the lineup of locals wanting to do so was huge ).

Hoping this goes some way to redeeming myself in this thread .
But I'm still happy.


----------



## pk.sax (11/7/14)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dave70 (11/7/14)

The head cold that has been simmering all week has shifted into high gear, just in time for the weekend. 
Nostrils feel like steak tartare. Mucus a thon.

Its fucked. 


On the bright side, I got a haircut for free when the barber nicked a blind pimple shaving the back of my neck yesterday. 
It bled you wouldn't believe, really. But it was worth it to save the $22.


----------



## Camo6 (11/7/14)

Bluuurrrrrrrgggghhhhh


----------



## Mattress (11/7/14)

Yesterday while cooking dinner for the family I was trying to plug in the blender and managed to knock my yeast starter off the stir plate on the kitchen bench, resulting in the following;

Ruined the yeast that had been increasing nicely for 2 days from an out of date vial
Broke my favourite Erlenmeyer flask, my only 2 litre one
Sticky yeast starter solution all over the kitchen bench and floor
As I had left a drawer partly open, sticky yeast starter solution all through the Tupperware stored in draw
Annoyed wife and kids who had to wait longer for their dinner while I cleaned up the mess
Pissed off husband/dad/cook/home brewer


----------



## CrookedFingers (11/7/14)

Ouch


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/7/14)

Was there no one close by that you could have blamed, or had some one left the blender in an inconvenient position?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/7/14)

Trying to organise a gearbox for the ute.......fckn please

1. The bearings are " Toyota" spec..ie..the input shaft is a 68MM needle bearing, not a ball,
1.5. Ummm...we cant get XXXX bearing...we have most of em $365
2. Freight....FARK...$$$$
3. Found a bloke that has a gearbox for $400 in Parramatta ( as in 1 block from the junction )
4. Me knowns a mate of a mate who is a mate who might be able to pick it up
4. Stupid me asks gearbox seller " Mate, looking for an MR2 supercharger....
5. Mate, got one for $400



I have bought a Gearbox & supercharger for $800.........





I just wanted the gearbox only...... honest...its the truth...


----------



## mje1980 (12/7/14)

Why are manual transmissions so hard to find in smaller cars?. I don't care how good the technology gets, an engine 2 litres or less needs a manual transmission. A dodgem car, fair enough, but not a real car. So hard to find a corolla or Mazda in manual.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/7/14)

Thats because only women buy them....but we wont go there


----------



## Camo6 (12/7/14)

Funny thing is, due to sheer demand, autos are now cheaper to produce for most new vehicles than manual boxes. Yet it's expected that you pay more for an auto so you do.


----------



## Tahoose (12/7/14)

Is this except in cars such as commodores and falcons where they only make the standard models in auto not even giving you the choice?


----------



## shaunous (12/7/14)

Fuk me it was cold this morning.


----------



## shaunous (12/7/14)

Good ol 'Forest'


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/7/14)

I noticed it was a bit white this morning....


----------



## Not For Horses (12/7/14)

1. Trying to make lists of things.
2. Can't think of things to make lists of.
3. Well, I just like the look of the number 3.
4. See item 2.


----------



## Danwood (12/7/14)

I would've preferred double spacings, NFH...but apart from that, that's a fine looking list.


----------



## Airgead (12/7/14)

While poking around under the house to work out where to run beer lines from the glorious new shed into the house, I found a patch of rot in my side wall... I poked around a bit... found more... didn't like the look of where it was... got a builder in to look. He poked around a bit...pulled some of the weatherboards off....

Turns out I need 20K worth of urgent structural repairs to stop the side wall of the house from falling down because the idiot previous owners did something stupid to the flashing on the roof 20 years ago (like try to install some himself and stuffing up the job royally) which has been letting water into the wall cavity and slowly rotting out the beams.

So... shed shed is built but coolroom (and hence beer on tap in house) is on hold for the foreseeable.

Bugger.


----------



## spog (12/7/14)

Handymen should be shot !,over the years I have seen some shockers yet all that is required is a licence for these muppets to work.
All because some Fwit in government had a brain fart and revenue could be had from it,
Correct training and lots of it is now out the door.
people with expeience and knowledge are what is needed,what's wrong with having a former cop as the police minister in states and territories or a doctor running health etc,but then that leaves the age old problem of politicians.....


----------



## Airgead (12/7/14)

Previous owner of the house wasn't even a handyman... he was a banker. Didn't stop him from doing all his own work though. Including wiring.... when we first bought the place it had live gutters if you turned the outside light on. Had to have the whole place completely rewired to make it safe.

We thought we had found all his dodgy crap but missed one little bit of flashing...

Mind you, I do all my own work round the house as well but at least I know my limits- no wiring, no plumbing and nothing structural. That's what professionals are for. But if you want a tile floor laid, or a timber floor for that matter, or plastering, or a stud wall, or anything that isn't going to make the house fall down.. I'm your guy.


----------



## Danwood (12/7/14)

Live gutters = excellent possum deterrent


----------



## brendo (12/7/14)

I can't believe that there are 77 pages of ranting since Feb.... that's a whole lotta sand in manginas... ;0)


----------



## shaunous (12/7/14)

brendo said:


> I can't believe that there are 77 pages of ranting since Feb.... that's a whole lotta city kids and push bike riders...


Fixed


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/7/14)

Airgead said:


> Previous owner of the house wasn't even a handyman... he was a banker.


Was he really a banker or is that rhyming slang


----------



## Danwood (13/7/14)

Anker, canker, danker, eanker, fanker, ganker....no actual words as yet....bear with me....


----------



## Airgead (13/7/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Was he really a banker or is that rhyming slang


Both


----------



## Airgead (13/7/14)

Danwood said:


> Anker, canker, danker, eanker, fanker, ganker....no actual words as yet....bear with me....


Actually both Canker and Danker are real words...

Danker as in more dank (dark, wet and smelly) than something else. A canker is a sort of disease that plants get.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/7/14)

On-Call tech support sucks balls...

No...I am not going to remote in and setup your ******* win8.1 machine email client.....especially on Sunday.


----------



## Danwood (13/7/14)

Airgead said:


> Actually both Canker and Danker are real words...
> 
> Danker as in more dank (dark, wet and smelly) than something else. A canker is a sort of disease that plants get.


Thanks for that. Ahhh, it was wanker he was rhyming with banker !


----------



## Not For Horses (13/7/14)

Anchor?


----------



## Danwood (13/7/14)

The joke has not faired well with the pedants picking at it, it would seem.


----------



## Camo6 (13/7/14)

Don't be cantankerous Dan, you cankerous bastard.


----------



## Not For Horses (13/7/14)

Maybe Dan is upset that he left the tap on and has to call the water tanker.
Or he was playing football and was tackled by a flanker.
Or he failed to be a YouTube sensation as a planker.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/7/14)

I feel you boys are heading into clock territory.....


----------



## Danwood (14/7/14)

Shit off....you bunch of bankers.


----------



## Dave70 (14/7/14)

I'm gay. Give me half a million dollars. 












*edit* (no homo)


----------



## CrookedFingers (14/7/14)

Haha.
Well, as BT put it.......


----------



## Droopy Brew (14/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> I'm gay. Give me half a million dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swim the 400m in 2 minutes then we will talk.

Honestly I think the only person in Australia who didn't know Ian Thorpe was gay is Ian Thorpe.

Came as a complete surprise to hear he had come out- I thought he had been outted for years.


----------



## Dave70 (14/7/14)

I couldn't run the 400m in 2 minutes.


----------



## Droopy Brew (14/7/14)

And I haven't got half a mill. (For the record neither could Thorpie- I meant sub 4 minutes)


----------



## sponge (14/7/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> Came as a complete surprise to hear he had come out- I thought he had been outted for years.


I told my mrs over the weekend about the news after I heard it on fox sports and she said 'Obviously, didn't he come out years ago?'.

I actually thought the same as her first time I heard it as I thought it was already known - seemed like a bit of deja vu.. not too sure where either of us got that idea from.


----------



## Dave70 (14/7/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> And I haven't got half a mill. (For the record neither could Thorpie- I meant sub 4 minutes)


In that case, I could probably do it at a brisk walk.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/7/14)

Now its couch jumping Tom's turn.


----------



## TheWiggman (14/7/14)

I said to my wife last night "you know about the dramas going on in Israel at the moment, all the missile launches?"
"No."
"You know, as a result of the murders of those 4 boys from either side. 3 kids were killed, then another in response?"
"What are you talking about?"
"Have you been watching the news?"
"Yes."

* Wiggers raises a glass to the media and their clear efforts at getting news across that the people can relate to *


----------



## Mardoo (14/7/14)

My wife refuses to pay any attention at all to the news. It alternately shits me and inspires me.


----------



## spog (14/7/14)

No surprise that Thorpe has come out,poor bastard is going to hounded by the media,can't these leeches find a real story ?.
**** me if the tables were turned and people started digging into the lives of the media the shit would hit the fan and they will scream invasion of privacy.
I bet a lot of them have a closet full of skeletons.
Pack of nosey.........

Actually a friend of my brothers worked at a TV station in Sydney , some of the stories he told were amazing,covering various ........ , ....... ,.......... ,...... .(edited)

And no I won't tell them here as I want to keep my house.


----------



## pedleyr (14/7/14)

Good on him for coming out on his own terms. 

Personally I couldn't care less where he or anyone else sticks their dick (as long as it's not in my wife), but I bet it'd a liberating thing for him.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/7/14)

He did a $550,000 deal with channel 10 to come out.. **** mate I'd say anything on TV for that. Pay off the mortgage and then some!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/7/14)

I never knew he was gay. I don't know why it matters. I think the real story should be why this is still news in 2014. Who gives a ****? Good on him for cashing in on society's stupidity though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/7/14)

Well....He was allways gay...you cant change that, I shared a flat with a gay bloke, who really cares..

I think its sad that some aspects of society want to make news of about who or what someone is...

Having known a number of GLBT people, the last thing they want is to be pointed out.

They are like the rest of us.

Bit like walking down the street and some knob calling out " hey..he is a home brewer..."


----------



## manticle (15/7/14)

It shouldn't matter but when someone as well known/successful/famous comes out, it can encourage younger,lesser known men and women in significant ways. We should live in a society where sexual identity is a non-issue but we're not quite there yet.
Sure many people guessed, many won't care but there'll be several young, gay teenagers out there hiding who feel a little bit normalised by thorpe (and others of his ilk).


----------



## pedleyr (15/7/14)

Can't argue with that, if it makes a young person more comfortable with who they are, or even better, it discourages someone from questioning the sexual identity of a ******* 16 year old, then he's done good for more than just himself (which I might add would be completely in line with how the bloke seems to have lived his life).


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/7/14)

Yeah, I didn't really think about it like that. It has an immeasurable value when put into that context. 

It's still disappointing that there's any stigma attached to it. How is gay marriage still a major political debate? They deserve to be miserable just like the rest of the married suckers.


----------



## Not For Horses (15/7/14)

We live in a society that creates an atmosphere of constant, almost oppressive, celebrity worship. People crave celebrity in every facet of life from the kitchen to music to the wardrobe to the whatever the hell it is that the Kardashians offer. Oxygen misuse presumably.
It didn't make the news because it is a big deal. It made the news because it was something about someone that we once saw on the telly.


----------



## BadSeed (15/7/14)

Why has a swimmers sexuality generated so much news?


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/7/14)

BadSeed said:


> Why has a swimmers sexuality generated so much news?


Celebrity gossip distracts people from the futility that is their lives


----------



## Not For Horses (15/7/14)

Which is why we don't care because we have beer to distract us.


----------



## GuyQLD (15/7/14)

Yeast are the real celebrities at my house.


----------



## Steve (15/7/14)

BadSeed said:


> Why has a swimmers sexuality generated so much news?


Blah blah. Totally agree. Only posting to say this re your post: The Selector should be at number one, then The Cure, then The Jam and then Paul Weller


----------



## bradsbrew (15/7/14)

Steve said:


> Blah blah. Totally agree. Only posting to say this re your post: The Selector should be at number one, then The Cure, then The Jam and then Paul Weller


 But what about Johnny Cash


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/7/14)

yeah I just dont care about small issues like someone else sexual tastes unless it a ped.
There are bigger social issues that should be media-rised.


----------



## djar007 (16/7/14)

Will he be so forthcoming with admissions of doping and drug use. Doubtful.


----------



## Dave70 (16/7/14)

Not unless theres a substantial drink in it for him that is.


----------



## Cronessa (16/7/14)

Mardoo said:


> My wife refuses to pay any attention at all to the news. It alternately shits me and inspires me.


I haven't watched commercial "news" on tv for years, although I will look at news.com.au and wonder why I wasted the energy typing the URL in every time. Its like a bad dirty habit (perhaps I'll go blind). Sad thing is that half the content is absolute piffle imported from the US.

Its not perfect, but thank goodness for the ABC. I get most of my news from the local ABC radio station. I hope the cuts don't ruin the journalism.


----------



## BadSeed (16/7/14)

Steve said:


> Blah blah. Totally agree. Only posting to say this re your post: The Selector should be at number one, then The Cure, then The Jam and then Paul Weller


It changes whenever I plug my ipod in to charge.


----------



## ManVsBeer (16/7/14)

Mardoo said:


> My wife refuses to pay any attention at all to the news. It alternately shits me and inspires me.


That's because the news is amongst other things, misinformation with an agenda and fear mongering. A society in fear is easilly controlled.


----------



## Mardoo (16/7/14)

Yep. We need to stop buying the stories.


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/14)

What if it news about beer?


----------



## pk.sax (17/7/14)

You can't always buy into what they are saying!

Beer does not cause you to drink, drunkenness causes you to drink beer.


----------



## spog (17/7/14)

practicalfool said:


> You can't always buy into what they are saying!
> Beer does not cause you to drink, drunkenness causes you to drink beer.


I claim bullshit 
I drink to slake my thirst,to ...umm " taste test my brews".
The end result if I go too far is drunkeness.
Cheers....spog....


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/14)

practicalfool said:


> Beer does not cause you to drink, drunkenness causes you to drink beer.


Yep. 
Its a fine line between _aperitif _and _quaffer _when you get cocky with that 8.5% strong ale.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/14)

But, beer does cause you to get drunk.


----------



## pk.sax (17/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But, beer does cause you to get drunk.


We're talking about news!
You are NOT supposed to join the dots.


----------



## Danwood (18/7/14)

That's right, no dot joining. 

Go around, under and over the dots until the picture suits your needs.

If the picture happens to include a couple of dots (hereafter referred to as facts) then that is a happy coincidence, but it is certainly not necessary.


----------



## Danwood (18/7/14)

↑ Politics in a nutshell ↑


----------



## sponge (18/7/14)

Danwood said:


> That's right, no dot joining.
> 
> Go around, under and over the dots until the picture suits your needs.
> 
> If the picture happens to include a couple of dots (hereafter referred to as facts) then that is a happy coincidence, but it is certainly not necessary.


Sounds like politics and astrology have that in common.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/7/14)

Haven't got a rant, but have a rave about Cairns, took the wife and kids to Cairns during the school holidays, I remember going there about 23 years ago and thinking then what a ramshackle rat trap of a place it was. But what a great place to visit, those tourist dollars must be pouring in, I would say the Chinese outnumber the Japanese and Korean visitors but what a contrast in such a short time. Well done Cairns


----------



## Cronessa (18/7/14)

Take it to the continuing happiness thread wide eyed and legless. Some of us are trying to be grumpy


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/7/14)

Beer still gets you drunk.


----------



## Dave70 (18/7/14)

Challenge accepted.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/7/14)

Your a champion Dave. Good to see some one taking one for the team


----------



## pk.sax (18/7/14)

'Es a true blue ozzy. A real sone of the earth. Looks just like crocodile Dundee. Man to look up to. Top bloke.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/7/14)

practicalfool said:


> 'Es a true blue ozzy. A real sone of the earth. Looks just like crocodile Dundee. Man to look up to. Top bloke.


Onya cobber.


----------



## pk.sax (18/7/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Onya cobber.


Anytime ol mate.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/7/14)

practicalfool said:


> Anytime ol mate.


Bonza, what a ripper


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/7/14)

I was going to accept the challenge, but Dave beat me to it. And, an any case, I would most likely be to pissed to complete it properly, so best left to someone who knows what they are doing


----------



## manticle (19/7/14)

Some people I consider generally intelligent insist homeopathy works.


----------



## pk.sax (19/7/14)

It does.

Those little white balls are yummy. The only medicine I've ever taken voluntarily.


----------



## djar007 (19/7/14)

Rescue remedy under the tongue. I am a sceptic too. Same as muscle testing.


----------



## jlm (20/7/14)

It really works


----------



## pk.sax (20/7/14)

Never knew if it bloody worked but I was thankful that for the most part for small ailments it kept me away from medicine proper. Builds quite a lot of resistance to diseases and allergies.

And sweet sweet cute medical interns at that homeo hospital. I reckon they are better than cute dentists. Cute dentists still give you pain, cute homeos on the other hand give you sugar


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/7/14)

Homeopathic beer.

Basicaly you sit a bottle of water next to a bottle of beer and it will turn into homeopathic beer


----------



## TheWiggman (20/7/14)

The placebo effect is quite an amazing thing.


----------



## Mardoo (20/7/14)

We should really be studying the placebo effect with the intent of harnessing its capacities.


----------



## goomboogo (20/7/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=j-rzna9O0wM


----------



## Airgead (21/7/14)

Mardoo said:


> We should really be studying the placebo effect with the intent of harnessing its capacities.


We are. Lots of interesting research in that area.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/7/14)

RATS! My greenhouse cleared of my winter tomatoes, anyone with a good trap bait suggestion.
Tried the peanut butter, nothing, trying hemp seed at the moment.


----------



## Airgead (21/7/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> trying hemp seed at the moment.


Won't that just give them the munchies?


----------



## Danwood (21/7/14)

I hear they like tomato...maybe try tomato ?


----------



## i-a-n (21/7/14)

I've got a mate who had terrible trouble with rats in his garage in the Brisbane area, he heard about Irish spring soap. Got some from Amazon, cut a few bars into chunks, put them around the sides of the garage.... Rat free now for 6 months. It's done the trick. 
http://twomenandalittlefarm.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/irish-spring-soap-for-mice.html?m=1


----------



## i-a-n (21/7/14)

It might have been eBay...


----------



## Dave70 (21/7/14)

Airgead said:


> We are. Lots of interesting research in that area.


Are you _really, _or just telling everyone that?..


----------



## Airgead (21/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Are you _really, _or just telling everyone that?..


We as in the scientific community/humanity in general.

Not we as in the organisation I work for (which is a bank ATM... not much placebo research going on there... unless you count our marketing department...).

But I did work at a company that assisted with research in this area a few years ago.


----------



## manticle (21/7/14)

He was making a joke about placebos.


----------



## Mardoo (21/7/14)

Airgead said:


> Not we as in the organisation I work for (which is a bank ATM...


 I KNEW there were little people inside those things!


----------



## Dave70 (21/7/14)

manticle said:


> He was making a joke about placebos.


And _I_ believed it was amusing..
See, they don't always work for everyone.


----------



## Pogierob (21/7/14)

Why does Irish moss come in a tablet sized for double batches, I can never cut the damned things evenly and then I have to put a shit half back into the bag for next brew...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/7/14)

Try breaking it with your fingers over the back of a spoon.


----------



## tavas (21/7/14)

Brew double batches


----------



## Tahoose (21/7/14)

Use brewbright?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> And _I_ believed it was amusing..
> See, they don't always work for everyone.


Didnt work for me....lol


----------



## warra48 (21/7/14)

Airgead said:


> We as in the scientific community/humanity in general.
> 
> Not we as in the organisation I work for (which is a bank ATM... not much placebo research going on there... unless you count our marketing department...).
> 
> But I did work at a company that assisted with research in this area a few years ago.


No, there are indeed plenty of placebos in the banking industry. They're called the lies about customer service and the value they place on customers. Plenty of crap they publish, but none of it works, and they don't mean it. The bottom line is the upper echelon of management and their so called "performance" bonuses. Then again, that applies to almost all big business.


----------



## pk.sax (21/7/14)

When a finance/bank person tells you on the phone it's 5.9%, expect it to be 5.99%.

It just frikkin happens. And that's your extra 25 bucks.


----------



## geneabovill (21/7/14)

When SWMBO secretly increases the credit limit on your brewing credit card (yes, I have one) and you immediately blow the lot on brewing equipment..

Wait.. That's a good thing. Suck it, you guys.


----------



## i-a-n (21/7/14)

The cold virus


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/7/14)

Ruckus said:


> When SWMBO secretly increases the credit limit on your brewing credit card (yes, I have one) and you immediately blow the lot on brewing equipment..
> 
> Wait.. That's a good thing. Suck it, you guys.


I call Bullshit...

Actually the blowing the lot on brew gear is 2nd nature...

But the credit increase.......er......nope


----------



## geneabovill (21/7/14)

Oh.. Left out the part where I had to give up the coffin nails.. But still!


----------



## Tahoose (22/7/14)

Ruckus said:


> Oh.. Left out the part where I had to give up the coffin nails.. But still!


Best decision ever...


----------



## Airgead (22/7/14)

warra48 said:


> No, there are indeed plenty of placebos in the banking industry. They're called the lies about customer service and the value they place on customers. Plenty of crap they publish, but none of it works, and they don't mean it. The bottom line is the upper echelon of management and their so called "performance" bonuses. Then again, that applies to almost all big business.


I'm 100% with you there. I just work for them... I don't have to like them.

With the daily rate I charge them it gives me a chance to get my own back and let them feel what its like to be milked for every cent...


----------



## spog (22/7/14)

On a job site today and was given a mobile scaffold to use,I asked for the missing safety rails etc and was told I don't need them!
The dumb prick who told me this was on the same OH&S course as I was and 6 months ago was pinged for using unsafe scaffold on another site ( read dumb Cnut ).
I again told him it wasn't upto standard and he then asked what is wrong with it,by this time I am wondering if he has anything between his ears apart from wax. 
I then said I have a problem with his mother, he asked why,I said.....she should have swallowed you,you useless waste of ******* space.
**** me, that peanut is a marvel at how shit can be stuffed into a skin and called a person.


----------



## pk.sax (22/7/14)

I envy thee


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/7/14)

spog said:


> On a job site today and was given a mobile scaffold to use,I asked for the missing safety rails etc and was told I don't need them!
> The dumb prick who told me this was on the same OH&S course as I was and 6 months ago was pinged for using unsafe scaffold on another site ( read dumb Cnut ).
> I again told him it wasn't upto standard and he then asked what is wrong with it,by this time I am wondering if he has anything between his ears apart from wax.
> I then said I have a problem with his mother, he asked why,I said.....she should have swallowed you,you useless waste of ******* space.
> **** me, that peanut is a marvel at how shit can be stuffed into a skin and called a person.


Do you work with Engineers..?


----------



## Dave70 (23/7/14)

spog said:


> On a job site today and was given a mobile scaffold to use,I asked for the missing safety rails etc and was told I don't need them!
> The dumb prick who told me this was on the same OH&S course as I was and 6 months ago was pinged for using unsafe scaffold on another site ( read dumb Cnut ).
> I again told him it wasn't upto standard and he then asked what is wrong with it,by this time I am wondering if he has anything between his ears apart from wax.
> I then said I have a problem with his mother, he asked why,I said.....she should have swallowed you,you useless waste of ******* space.
> **** me, that peanut is a marvel at how shit can be stuffed into a skin and called a person.


Ahh...
I recall as a wee apprentice when _my_ mobile scaffold consisted of a forklift, tradesman and a timber pallet. 
Grab the Hilti, a box of Loxin's, a hammer and tape and you were good to go. Safety glasses could be substituted by squinting. 

Hanging the pipes may also have involved a scissor lift and some balancing of pipes on the handrail as you jockeyed them into position. 
Or maby two forklifts. Or a Bobcat. And some telecom rope.


----------



## geneabovill (23/7/14)

...when your idiot neighbour backs into your company car. FFS, wipe the dew of yer rear windshield BEFORE you reverse out, not after you **** a company car.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/7/14)

Ruckus said:


> ...when your idiot neighbour backs into your company car. FFS, wipe the dew of yer rear windshield BEFORE you reverse out, not after you **** a company car.


is that the company car you told the boss would "garaged" at home but really its parked on the street.


----------



## Dave70 (23/7/14)




----------



## Dave70 (23/7/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> is that the company car you told the boss would "garaged" at home but really its parked on the street.


Boss, insurance company, its all good..


----------



## geneabovill (23/7/14)

That very same. Luckily it happened whilst I was driving down the street, not while it was parked. 

Anywho, incident reporting done, idiot jokes made by coworkers continue.


----------



## Dave70 (23/7/14)

Bad breath.

Just had a customer with the worst breath I've smelled in quite some time sitting across from me pointing out some details on his hand drawn shed plan.
A humid mixture of stale cigarette, black coffee, blue cheese and salami I would guess. Must have had a rotten tooth or two in there to I'd wager. 
Nice enough chap, but my god, his breath was ******* gross.


----------



## goomboogo (23/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Ahh...
> I recall as a wee apprentice when _my_ mobile scaffold consisted of a forklift, tradesman and a timber pallet.
> Grab the Hilti, a box of Loxin's, a hammer and tape and you were good to go. Safety glasses could be substituted by squinting.
> 
> ...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/7/14)

Bad breath

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxSs9Zw4FEI


----------



## spog (23/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Do you work with Engineers..?


 Nope,I'm a chippie so is the gifted one,on site today the peanut was claiming that he is the only person who is working as well as the only one who is doing the right thing.
Several hours later I found him hiding in a room sending txt messages and using a power lead and power tools with test tags 4 months out of date!
He then claimed it was alright because the boss said so.
Honestly, this fuckwit is so incredibly stupid he thinks others believe his bullshit claims,bloody funny watching it do a simple job,it has to get damn near every tool invented out and piled in everyone's way just to fix or replace a door lock.
Frank Spencer and Mr Bean wouldn't come near him.


----------



## ManVsBeer (24/7/14)

Edit Damn mobile phones.


----------



## Dave70 (24/7/14)

goomboogo said:


>


Thats what happens when you employ ex Cirque du Soleil performers as store men.


----------



## jlm (24/7/14)

spog said:


> power lead and power tools with test tags 4 months out of date!


Ahh test and tag. A scam, sorry, important workplace standard that's kept me in so much on site cash over the years it must have been dreamed up by a fellow sparky.
"Sure man, I can tag all your double insulated tools and battery chargers for $50. Come back in 5 minutes."


----------



## Dave70 (24/7/14)

jlm said:


> Ahh test and tag. A scam, sorry, important workplace standard that's kept me in so much on site cash over the years it must have been dreamed up by a fellow sparky.
> "Sure man, I can tag all your double insulated tools and battery chargers for $50. Come back in 5 minutes."


Scam eh? Cash eh?
As an plumber by trade I have one thing to say to you.

**** off mate, we're working that side of the street..


----------



## jlm (24/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Scam eh? Cash eh?
> As an plumber by trade I have one thing to say to you.
> 
> **** off mate, we're working that side of the street..


Not going to tag your motorised shit pipe unblocker thing then. 

Wish I could remember the name (eel?) you blokes call it, the above sounds very wrong.


----------



## sponge (24/7/14)

I quite like motorised shit pipe unblocker thing..


----------



## Dave70 (24/7/14)

Its wrong when you back it out of a pipe to discover the cause of the choke was - erm - feminine hygiene products. Few clients quibbled over the bill once shown the contents of their drains.

Anyway, all the cool kids use jetblasters nowadays. 5000 psi of shit blasting, root cutting awesomeness.


----------



## Airgead (24/7/14)

Bloke we had come out to fix a blocked sewer line put a camera down as well. Needed some eyeball bleach after that I can tell you.

Massive turd-burg blocking the main line in the street.


----------



## TheWiggman (24/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Anyway, all the cool kids use jetblasters nowadays. 5000 psi of shit blasting, root cutting awesomeness.


Just the kind of thing I'd want hit with a high pressure hose getting sprayed all over the place


----------



## spog (24/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Scam eh? Cash eh?
> As an plumber by trade I have one thing to say to you.
> 
> **** off mate, we're working that side of the street..


Ahh yes cash,an old bloke I worked with back in the day loved his cash jobs,he called it ..**** money.
C = cash
U = undeclared 
N =no
T = tax


----------



## wynnum1 (26/7/14)

Was the old blokes name Charlie Ash can you just make the cheque out to C ASH.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Ahh...
> I recall as a wee apprentice when _my_ mobile scaffold consisted of a forklift, tradesman and a timber pallet.
> Grab the Hilti, a box of Loxin's, a hammer and tape and you were good to go. Safety glasses could be substituted by squinting.
> 
> ...


Telecom rope. Up there with milk crate's

The fun bit about old skool mobile platforms was remembering not to grab the chain when it was "suddenly" raised.


I am most disappointed that some work cover rule means you are no longer allowed to mega apprentices.... h34r:


----------



## Truman42 (26/7/14)

I'm looking forward to a nice big tax refund of around $1800.00 this year and have already planned what I'm spending it on, including some upgrades to the brewery. When I get my notice of assessment and ******* Centrelink have taken $1600.00 of it for a supposed debt. 

WTF I haven't dealt with Centrelink for 4 years. Anyway I phone them up and after a 25 min wait on hold tell the guy what's happened and ask him to explain what the debt is for. He looks into it and tells me that back in 2010 they overpaid me for FBT part A when my youngest daughter was living with me because I earnt too much. But I'm on a salary and my wage estimate is always correct.

He looks into it more and says they forgot to take out the child support I paid for my other children. So there **** up. But then says I have to get a statement of what I paid from child support and take it to a centrelink office. 

So off I go to centrelink, and 1.5 hrs later I'm walking out being told to wait four weeks for a response.

******* government departments. I feel sorry for those who have to deal with these places on a regular basis.


----------



## spog (26/7/14)

Centerlink! typical gov dept,they want to know how many times a person wipes their arse but the system couldn't find theirs in the dark.
My brother inlaw is dealing with their shit since his missus left him and the kids,told a pack of lies and Centrelink is telling him that it is his job to prove them wrong. Bugger me if a government department with all it's records and resources can't join the dots we are all fucked. Oh hang on we are already .
And while I'm having a rant,god help the next lazy unmotivated complacent slob who tries to tell me "it's not my job" wether that person has tits or testicles will not save them from an in their face get of your lazy arse tongue lashing.
Ahhhh, I feel better now,off to the shed for another beer.
Cheers...spog....


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/7/14)

Centrelink isn't a government department, welfare service delivery was privatized by Howard


----------



## CrookedFingers (28/7/14)

.......argh.
Getting 4mm line onto disconnects......


----------



## CrookedFingers (28/7/14)

.....done.
It was a bit testing.


----------



## Pilchard (28/7/14)

Getting grain in Newcastle, I have supported a said shop whenever I have the need for supplies over a decade, there we're stops and starts but still supported him. I'm fed up, went in last Tuesday a 30 min drive, not open 5 phone calls later? Is he still in business? Put orders in no confer action emails etc...With the price the other shop is asking for hops makes it about par for mail order from Qld or Melb. Maybe a Ncl bulk buy would be nice or am I pissing in the wind? **** I'm annoyed a $30 brew just doubled in price. Maybe I'll explore more options of malt and yeast but I'm still not whole.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (29/7/14)

That would make me unbelievably angry.


----------



## Pilchard (29/7/14)

It's really not funny, say a dollar a long neck brew like a stone and wood nock off is now close to $2 a long neck, maybe us novocastrians had it good with MHB maybe not as it seemed seasonal. 

I spend a brew a week as a rule but looking at some of the prices for grain it will have to be a brew a fortnight. I can't justify the postage unless buying pick up malt. Fffaaaarrrrkkkk not happy.You know when your on a good thing etc....


----------



## Pilchard (29/7/14)

I have 4 kits and bits down, my best from before grain, I'm not happy or going to really enjoy them as much. They will be beer so I will drink them but it seems I am going backwards,I have sorted myself for AG and seem to have a good system. Kits and bits are a bid step back, I need to brew so kits is what it is. Still not happy...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/7/14)

Mate just order it online - I just added it up on one of the retailers websites - 4.5kg of base malt, 100g galaxy, packet of US05 - about $25. Postage on my last order with them was $10.85 (similar weight), posted within 24hrs of ordering.
If the other LHBS can't pull their finger out then fukkem.


----------



## tavas (29/7/14)

I used to do a 90km round trip to get grain from TWOC in Perth (from the northern suburbs). Now its 240kms.

Get your bulk grain from local: hops, yeast and other incidentals from online.


----------



## Not For Horses (29/7/14)

Hey remember that time when swimming was awesome and all we wanted was to watch swimming on tv and even if there was another sport on we wanted to go back to swimming after 2 minutes?
Yeah, me either.


----------



## HBHB (29/7/14)

Ignorant prats with beat up old cars that can't give a shit in carparks. Swing that door open as hard as they can and wham! Another ding. Challenged one and all you get is a blank stare and nobody's home up top. Numpty's.


----------



## Eagleburger (29/7/14)

Bus driver takes off when you have just run 100m and am 4m away from the door.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/7/14)

Cold butter keeps tearing my bread.


I refuse to use margarine.


----------



## Foxy74 (30/7/14)

My mouth (quite often) moves faster than my brain, and that's worth a rant right there. But recently I started a little science rant, realised too late, wrong time wrong place.

My uncle passed away last year and I got the opportunity to catch up with my aunt earlier this year. We were looking at the stars one evening - 

Aunty - 'That bright star is him looking down at us.'
Me - 'Well, that's actually Venus. It's not a star, it's a planet.'
Aunty - *blank look*
Me, thinking she doesn't understand - 'Its bright because it has such a dense atmosphere....'

Science 1
Grieving Aunty 0


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/7/14)

You did the right thing.


----------



## Airgead (30/7/14)

Foxy74 said:


> My mouth (quite often) moves faster than my brain, and that's worth a rant right there. But recently I started a little science rant, realised too late, wrong time wrong place.
> 
> My uncle passed away last year and I got the opportunity to catch up with my aunt earlier this year. We were looking at the stars one evening -
> 
> ...


Actually, its bright because it has a high albedo. Its not the denseness of the atmosphere but its composition that makes it so reflective. 

Bodies can have a high albedo and therefore be very bright (relative to size and distance) with no atmosphere at all. Enceladus (moon of Saturn) has the highest known albedo (.99) of any solar system body but no atmosphere at all.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/7/14)

Airgead...

You lost me at " Actually......."


----------



## Truman42 (30/7/14)

HBHB said:


> Ignorant prats with beat up old cars that can't give a shit in carparks. Swing that door open as hard as they can and wham! Another ding. Challenged one and all you get is a blank stare and nobody's home up top. Numpty's.


I pulled into a car pak and the car in front of me had backed in. I have a Nissan navara dual cab ute so its quite long and I had to pull up really close to the back of this car so my arse end wasnt sticking out too far.

When I get back there is a note on my windscreen saying "next time how about you leave some room so I can get to my boot"

What the ****, next time if you want to get to your boot pull in forwards you moron.


----------



## Foxy74 (30/7/14)

Airgead, you had me at 'actually', you science freak


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/7/14)

Truman said:


> I pulled into a car pak and the car in front of me had backed in. I have a Nissan navara dual cab ute so its quite long and I had to pull up really close to the back of this car so my arse end wasnt sticking out too far.
> When I get back there is a note on my windscreen saying "next time how about you leave some room so I can get to my boot"
> What the ****, next time if you want to get to your boot pull in forwards you moron.


and, all they had to do was roll forwards a few hundred mm while they filled it up with groceries. I really wish these note-leaving wankers would leave their number as well..


----------



## Dave70 (30/7/14)

Airgead said:


> Actually, its bright because it has a high albedo. Its not the denseness of the atmosphere but its composition that makes it so reflective.
> 
> Bodies can have a high albedo and therefore be very bright (relative to size and distance) with no atmosphere at all. Enceladus (moon of Saturn) has the highest known albedo (.99) of any solar system body but no atmosphere at all.


----------



## Dave70 (30/7/14)

Truman said:


> I pulled into a car pak and the car in front of me had backed in. I have a Nissan navara dual cab ute so its quite long and I had to pull up really close to the back of this car so my arse end wasnt sticking out too far.
> When I get back there is a note on my windscreen saying "next time how about you leave some room so I can get to my boot"
> What the ****, next time if you want to get to your boot pull in forwards you moron.


Could have been worse.
Could have squished dogshit under the your door handle.


----------



## pk.sax (30/7/14)

Some idiot had parked right across from the house on the other side of the street exactly in the spot I reverse into every morning to get out of my driveway. Left it there for days. And days. Very inconvenient but I look out.

Called friends over for a dinner time party, one of them backed out and smashed his indicator/light with his towball and legged it. Car is gone today. Shweet.


----------



## pk.sax (30/7/14)

Had a look on the Internet the other day for large pants suitable for a man doing yoga to get an idea for what to look in the shop for.

This forum is now dedicatedly bombarding me with ads of women wearing little by the way of pants.


----------



## spog (30/7/14)

practicalfool said:


> Had a look on the Internet the other day for large pants suitable for a man doing yoga to get an idea for what to look in the shop for.
> This forum is now dedicatedly bombarding me with ads of women wearing little by the way of pants.


Women wearing little by the way of pants,and your problem is ?


----------



## goomboogo (30/7/14)

practicalfool said:


> Had a look on the Internet the other day for large pants suitable for a man doing yoga to get an idea for what to look in the shop for.
> 
> This forum is now dedicatedly bombarding me with ads of women wearing little by the way of pants.


You reap what you sow.


----------



## spog (30/7/14)

Truman said:


> I pulled into a car pak and the car in front of me had backed in. I have a Nissan navara dual cab ute so its quite long and I had to pull up really close to the back of this car so my arse end wasnt sticking out too far.
> 
> When I get back there is a note on my windscreen saying "next time how about you leave some room so I can get to my boot"
> 
> What the ****, next time if you want to get to your boot pull in forwards you moron.


About 10 years ago my old man came out of Woolies here and the women who had parked next to him had put her bags of groceries onto the boot of his car while she sorted out the loading,the ignorant bitch ripped into dad when he asked her what the hell she was doing,as he told me she went nuts when he dropped her grocery bags onto the ground behind her car so he could reverse out and leave,the stupid cow even threatened to report him for handling her groceries.
Interesting how people ,when caught out will try to turn it round and make themselves look like the victim.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/7/14)

image related:


----------



## Cronessa (30/7/14)

Truman said:


> I pulled into a car pak and the car in front of me had backed in. I have a Nissan navara dual cab ute so its quite long and I had to pull up really close to the back of this car so my arse end wasnt sticking out too far.
> When I get back there is a note on my windscreen saying "next time how about you leave some room so I can get to my boot"
> What the ****, next time if you want to get to your boot pull in forwards you moron.


Nothing fills me with more rage than when someone has a go about something when they're actually in the wrong or should just have used their brain


----------



## Cronessa (30/7/14)

Reminds me of the time I was having a BBQ in a park with my extended family. We had just used the public BBQ and were hanging around eating in its general vicinity as it was under a gazebo. Pretty much the only other person in the park was a guy kicking a ball with his kids.

Guy then goes to leave and has an go at my dad (the oldest member of the group) for not letting him use the BBQ. I see red and have a go at him. I seriously had to be held back.

The guy gave absolutely no indication he wished to use the BBQ. He was kicking the ball 50 meters away most of the time. He didn't even leave with any kind of bag so I'm not sure he even had meat.


----------



## i-a-n (30/7/14)

The lack of food had obviously driven him Doo Lali, or maybe he was a Grassaterian who preferred his grass cooked. 

I just save time and effort and HATE EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## Dave70 (31/7/14)

You tube keeps putting vegan and raw foodist videos in the 'Recommended' box for some reason leaving me with no option but to click on the link and perhaps leave a comment.
Those people sure can be rude. And sensitive. One even called me a inbred neanderthal followed by the F and C word, which is only a partial truth.


----------



## Danwood (31/7/14)

It's too windy....BAH !


----------



## Not For Horses (31/7/14)

If you're ever lectured by a paleo diet enthusiast and they mention switching to sunflower oil (which they almost certainly will at some point) respond with the following:

"Oh so you're a native american are you?"

"No" *confused look*

"Oh that's funny, the Sunflower is. I guess _your_ ancestors didn't eat that after all"


----------



## Airgead (31/7/14)

I love doing that as well. Pointing out that paeleolithic covered everything from people who lived mostly on yams and other tubers to people who ate almost nothing but raw seal blubber tends to mess with the nice simple picture they got from whatever web site they read.

That and the whole food insecurity/starvation thing that happened back then as well. Can't be properly paeleo without nearly starving to death a couple of times during bad winters.


----------



## TheWiggman (31/7/14)

Pretty sure sunflower oil isn't 'paleo'. Seeds yes, oil no. The widely accepted oil is olive.
Ahh the paleo diet. I support it, I reckon it's a good thing. Before you go hating on me though it's based on the assumption of eating the right amount of healthy foods. If all of Australia cut out the sugars and majority of carbs and ate the _right _amount of food, then we'll (Australia) all be better off. Simple as that. Watching your diet and making sure you eat a variety of foods, and not too much of them, will see you being a healthier person. The paleo diet forces people to do just that. I had the pleasure of working with a bloke who lived and breathed it, owned books and idolised the great Mark Sisson. He also spent about 3 hours every night doing Crossfit, was in his early to mid 20's, had a gym in garage and didn't have pesky kids or other hobbies to distract him. He was fit and healthy but fitness was his lifestyle. I'd argue he'd be fit and healthy if he still had the occsional soft drink, pasta for dinner or beer every second night.

Though I think it also forces you to force the diet on everyone you come across and criticise their eating habits, while looking like a hypocritical dick all at the same time when you drink 'paleo-approved' beers because they contain animal fats.

It's the opposite of Fight Club: the first rule of the paleo diet is to never shut the **** up about the paleo diet.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/7/14)

likewise with crossfit - fark those people never shut up about it.


----------



## Dave70 (31/7/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> likewise with crossfit - fark those people never shut up about it.


This guy had his YT channel shut down (temporarily) due to threats from the crossfit community. To bad for them he's actually a lawyer. Glad someone started calling them on their bullshit. Possibly the most sarcastic person on youtube.
If performing high risk Olympic style movements against the clock wasn't a good enough segue to injury, the fact that instructors basically get their certification over the course of a weekend completes the wreckage.

http://www.infiniteelgintensity.net/search?updated-max=2014-07-18T05:15:00-07:00&max-results=7&reverse-paginate=true

Certainly has been a good money spinner for its founder, Greg Glassman. 
"Forging Elite Fittness"

Would you buy an exercise program off this man?..


----------



## Not For Horses (31/7/14)

I wouldn't even buy surf wax from that man.


----------



## Donske (31/7/14)

Haha, I keep hearing about that crossfit thing, once it clicked that the only people talking about it are stereotypical gen y sheeple I've zoned out whenever its mentioned. 

Anything that seems to be targeted at that demographic I've found best not to take any notice of. 



******* hell, I'm a grumpy old man before the age of 30. Damn kids.


----------



## Airgead (31/7/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> likewise with crossfit - fark those people never shut up about it.


How can you tell if someone at a party is vegan/paleo/crossfit/gluten intoleramt?

Don't worry.. they'll tell you.


----------



## pk.sax (31/7/14)

They must've an easier time than I do. I've to tell people a few times to make sure I get something to eat. Or I'd both go hungry and have to sustain their incredulity.

I had the light bulb moment when I realised the southern star down here would be the North Star I grew up watching. Yoga. It does work at clearing the head of the debris of all day.


----------



## Truman42 (31/7/14)

What's up with the US craft beer scene these days where they drink beer from glass jars like mason jars or jam jars etc? It's all over Instagram and I've seen it on various US craft beer websites. What's that all about?


----------



## Mardoo (31/7/14)

Wank, plain and simple.


----------



## spog (31/7/14)

Cronessa said:


> Reminds me of the time I was having a BBQ in a park with my extended family. We had just used the public BBQ and were hanging around eating in its general vicinity as it was under a gazebo. Pretty much the only other person in the park was a guy kicking a ball with his kids.
> Guy then goes to leave and has an go at my dad (the oldest member of the group) for not letting him use the BBQ. I see red and have a go at him. I seriously had to be held back.
> The guy gave absolutely no indication he wished to use the BBQ. He was kicking the ball 50 meters away most of the time. He didn't even leave with any kind of bag so I'm not sure he even had meat.


The "meat" was between his ears.


----------



## spog (31/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> This guy had his YT channel shut down (temporarily) due to threats from the crossfit community. To bad for them he's actually a lawyer. Glad someone started calling them on their bullshit. Possibly the most sarcastic person on youtube.
> If performing high risk Olympic style movements against the clock wasn't a good enough segue to injury, the fact that instructors basically get their certification over the course of a weekend completes the wreckage.
> 
> http://www.infiniteelgintensity.net/search?updated-max=2014-07-18T05:15:00-07:00&max-results=7&reverse-paginate=true
> ...


Had a quick look at Model tries crossfit,At least it can recognise a bucket,so it's not entirely clueless.....I am like totally sure she knows something.


----------



## shaunous (31/7/14)

Truman said:


> What's up with the US craft beer scene these days where they drink beer from glass jars like mason jars or jam jars etc? It's all over Instagram and I've seen it on various US craft beer websites. What's that all about?


Call me a trend setter, but I've always done that. More so with wine and port, but sometimes with beer. 

'Having a jar of tawny' was often heard around these parts.

When we were punk kids breaking shit and doing kick flips, we used to fill glass jam jars with wine and even leave the lid on when not drinking from them, man we were kool


----------



## tavas (31/7/14)

shaunous said:


> Call me a trend setter, but I've always done that. More so with wine and port, but sometimes with beer.
> 'Having a jar of tawny' was often heard around these parts.
> When we were punk kids breaking shit and doing kick flips, we used to fill glass jam jars with wine and even leave the lid on when not drinking from them, man we were kool


You got swag, man


----------



## shaunous (31/7/14)

That there saying is why I cannot listen to Zan Rowe on JJJ anymore. Swagger and swag were cool verbs, until Zan said it, every fukin 5 minutes about everything, for weeks and weeks, and probably still does but I don't listen.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (31/7/14)

Swag and swagger were cool? Did you go to the Bieber concert?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Swag and swagger were cool? Did you go to the Bieber concert?


Now that was just cruel.














But it made me laugh....I can just see Shaun at thaat concert.....


----------



## shaunous (1/8/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Swag and swagger were cool? Did you go to the Bieber concert?


No, it was around way before that douche, I picked it up from one of the best movies ever made. 'Freddy Got Fingered', and the scene 'Walk With A Swagger'.

Your move Wilbur


----------



## shaunous (1/8/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Now that was just cruel.
> 
> 
> I'm told Orlando Bloom punched him, or punched and missed or something because Beiber has slept with Miranda Ker. You mis Ker have lost all respect.
> ...


----------



## Not For Horses (1/8/14)

Wasn't 'walk with a swagger' from the Tom Green Show? Or maybe both.








Ahhhhhhhhhhh I've got mustard in my eye


----------



## Danwood (1/8/14)

Mustard isn't for eyes, silly NFH !

PS. It's less windy now.


----------



## Red Baron (1/8/14)

The Slut Mobile has to be one of the funniest things from the Tom Green show. Man he has patient parents.....


----------



## Truman42 (1/8/14)

Danwood said:


> Mustard isn't for eyes, silly NFH !
> 
> PS. It's less windy now.


Now its just freakin cold and snowing everywhere. Ballarat, Warnambool and Lorne form what the radio just said. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## i-a-n (1/8/14)

Seems clear of that here in Qld


----------



## Airgead (1/8/14)

I'm annoyed.... they are predicting gazilion mile an hour winds over the weekend and I have to install sheets of roofing on my shed. Might have to tie my leg to the frame to make sure I don't fly away.


----------



## shaunous (1/8/14)

I'd be buying the form guide and heading to the pub for a bet and a beer. Your only asking for a limb to be sliced off doing that shit Airgeqd. 

I now have a sweet post and rail fence heading to the front of my brewery, sweeeet!


----------



## Not For Horses (1/8/14)

I had a big chunk of fence in the driveway last night. Lucky we parked the car on the street for some reason.


----------



## pk.sax (1/8/14)

spog said:


> Women wearing little by the way of pants,and your problem is ?


I keep zooming in to the ads!


----------



## spog (1/8/14)

For Christ sake ( actually mine ) can somebody fast forward the calendar to the warm weather part,I am over the cold,wet windy shit !


----------



## TheWiggman (1/8/14)

Rant time. Refer: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/nsw/pushed-beyond-despair-farmer-ian-turnbulls-family-says-feud-over-trees-consumed-hardworking-man-of-the-land/story-fni0cx12-1227009362264

Found a copy of the Daily Telegraph on the lunch table today and was confused by the headline. "Pushed beyond despair" it read. Is it just me or does this whole thing read like a sob story for the man who shot another man? Look at it in raw terms: a policeman was shot after issuing a notice to the accused and died as a result. The local MP says this: “It’s a tragic event that I think has been brought about by bad legislation,”
Legislation put the firearm in the man's hand?
Did it also pull the trigger?
My father and in-laws are all farmers and I'm not going to pretend for a second that their lives are easy. They've battled incredibly hard times like most/all farmers in this country and like every industry, have legislation, laws and regulations to deal with. But the piece of legislation in question here is the clearing of land according to the paper. Government officials have an aggressive stance on everything. The 'RED TAPE NIGHTMARE' includes obtaining a property vegetation plan or development consent plan from the state government. There are three other points about the amount of time it takes, that some approval might need come from someone else, and the degree of the fine. What a nightmare.

This article implies that the government is to blame for the policeman's death. We've all been close to breaking point over something, but you can't blame the thing that made you snap if you happen to kill someone. Of the murderer the following is said:
"...patriarch of a well-respected wheat farming dynasty, had endured more than a year of pressure from the government over the clearing of his land "
"He was out in the community — he was helping to build old people’s homes, he was collecting trampolines at school fetes, he did Meals on Wheels"
“He was the respected elder who people turned to."

And this of the man who was killed:
"...condolences to Mr Turner’s grief-stricken family, including his two children, aged nine and 10."

This journalism is completely unacceptable.


----------



## manticle (1/8/14)

Dave70 said:


> This guy had his YT channel shut down (temporarily) due to threats from the crossfit community. To bad for them he's actually a lawyer. Glad someone started calling them on their bullshit. Possibly the most sarcastic person on youtube.
> If performing high risk Olympic style movements against the clock wasn't a good enough segue to injury, the fact that instructors basically get their certification over the course of a weekend completes the wreckage.http://www.infiniteelgintensity.net/search?updated-max=2014-07-18T05:15:00-07:00&max-results=7&reverse-paginate=true
> Certainly has been a good money spinner for its founder, Greg Glassman.
> "Forging Elite Fittness"
> Would you buy an exercise program off this man?..


No affinity with crossfit and the only idea from paleo that I respond to is the general concept of reducing processed food and increasing fresh food intake but **** that guy is just as irritating.
Like sitting in a room with the tv on a channel no-one cares about while some smug nerd who's there by default has a running commentary no-one wants to hear.
Some low volume crosstit wank ceremony interspersed with uninteresting feedback like 'yeah they reckon I'm fat but that guy's fat yeah, suck shit he's fat and probably can't walk well due to shinsplints'
Worst critique of anything, ever. Shut the site down just because it's pants.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/8/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Rant time. Refer: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/nsw/pushed-beyond-despair-farmer-ian-turnbulls-family-says-feud-over-trees-consumed-hardworking-man-of-the-land/story-fni0cx12-1227009362264
> 
> Found a copy of the Daily Telegraph on the lunch table today and was confused by the headline. "Pushed beyond despair" it read. Is it just me or does this whole thing read like a sob story for the man who shot another man? Look at it in raw terms: a policeman was shot after issuing a notice to the accused and died as a result. The local MP says this: “It’s a tragic event that I think has been brought about by bad legislation,”
> Legislation put the firearm in the man's hand?
> ...


That's typical of the Terrorgraph. Complete opinionated bullshit. Have you seen their coverage of politics?


----------



## TheWiggman (1/8/14)

I've seen rough stuff from them before, but this was offensive. 
The 'liberal rat' thing was pretty crazy. Did 2 front pages on Slipper visually edited as a rat, then when he was cleared there was a small box on page 16 reporting it. Pretty unapologetic. 
Imagine you were in the family of the deceased and saw the article I commented on. I'd completely lose my shit. Cannot think of anything more disrespectful. "Sorry my dad killed your father kids, but you can't really blame him - have you seen the red tape he had to go through to clear some land? He was harassed by The Man". 
Discuss the politics later. Deal with the grief of a lost father now. Report the facts without using the filler words.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/8/14)

"Had endured a year of pressure from the Government...." what aload of shit

The bloke he shot was out there to talk to him about the illegal land clearing.....all he was doing was his job....


That is truly gutter journalism and its worst....

Coming from the bush, I know there are old cockles who wouldnt think twice about shooting a government offical...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/8/14)

I was going to say its primitive, but primates don't clear fell 500ha of bush then poison the ground so nothing native grows back.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/8/14)

Yep..

He is one of those old cockies who just didnt give a shit

" Its my land...I will do what I like...you can all get stuffed..."


----------



## shaunous (2/8/14)

Beer is good.


----------



## manticle (2/8/14)

Uni kids like beer too.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/8/14)

what is this "UNI" thing you speak of....and how much will it cost me to go there and be able drink their beer




*NOTE: When I was going to Ultimo TAFE (as an apprentice) right next door to UTS, we used to drink in the UNI Bar for our 3 hr lunch break...we where known as the poor TAFE kids who had enough money to buy drinks and keep the bar open...which made us good clients....


----------



## i-a-n (2/8/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I was going to say its primitive, but primates don't clear fell 500ha of bush then poison the ground so nothing native grows back.


I'd find a chainsaw more effective doing that than a gun.


----------



## Mardoo (2/8/14)

This is a worthless effin' post. Goddammit I hate posting worthless effin' posts.
(No, not yours Ian, mine.)


----------



## shaunous (2/8/14)

i-a-n said:


> I'd find a chainsaw more effective doing that than a gun.


Depends on the size of the ammo and the guns rounds per minute really.


----------



## shaunous (2/8/14)

Of the victim 

'His family said in a statement that he was an accomplished pianist who enjoyed cooking and home-brewing beer.'

Anyone out Tamworth way know the poor fella.



Now we sit back and wait for the Greens to not comment on his illegal land clearing, but how we should ban all firearms.


----------



## shaunous (2/8/14)

Mardoo said:


> This is a worthless effin' post. Goddammit I hate posting worthless effin' posts.
> (No, not yours Ian, mine.)


Sorry Mate


----------



## i-a-n (2/8/14)

Mardoo said:


> This is a worthless effin' post. Goddammit I hate posting worthless effin' posts.
> (No, not yours Ian, mine.)


Rubbish! 

All of mine are worthless and I won't hear otherwise.


----------



## davedoran (4/8/14)

Does anyone know what the actual speed limit is on the M5 in Sydney. Every 200m there is a sign saying 80km/hr roadworks, so in my logic thats 80k right. That is until i set the cruise control at 80 and everyone is speeding past me including 2 separate cop cars who both give me the death stare as if to say why arent you speeding like the rest of us?


----------



## spog (4/8/14)

dave doran said:


> Does anyone know what the actual speed limit is on the M5 in Sydney. Every 200m there is a sign saying 80km/hr roadworks, so in my logic thats 80k right. That is until i set the cruise control at 80 and everyone is speeding past me including 2 separate cop cars who both give me the death stare as if to say why arent you speeding like the rest of us?





dave doran said:


> Does anyone know what the actual speed limit is on the M5 in Sydney. Every 200m there is a sign saying 80km/hr roadworks, so in my logic thats 80k right. That is until i set the cruise control at 80 and everyone is speeding past me including 2 separate cop cars who both give me the death stare as if to say why arent you speeding like the rest of us?


Got a dash cam ? Getting some footage of the drivers and cops doing wrong and putting it on YouTube will stir some action or shit.


----------



## i-a-n (4/8/14)

R&FR!


----------



## davedoran (5/8/14)

Prime footage for ACA.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/8/14)

So I booked a flight with Jetstar. Price was $119, click my way through all the other stuff and get to where I have to pay for it only to discover that I have to pay an extra $5.50 for a standard ******* seat! It's not like you have the option of standing up or sitting on the floor. 

What next, $10 for some oxygen?

Cheap flight all the same, but surely the price should include a seat.


----------



## Dave70 (5/8/14)

They're doing a burn off up the road from work. Now the brush is cleared, all you can see is dumped cars and washing machines. Plus the smoke is irritating my eyes.


----------



## Droopy Brew (5/8/14)

Close your eyes then Dave- save them from being irritated and looking at the dumped cars and washing machines.

Better option of course is to go home due to an unsafe work place.


----------



## Truman42 (5/8/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> So I booked a flight with Jetstar. Price was $119, click my way through all the other stuff and get to where I have to pay for it only to discover that I have to pay an extra $5.50 for a standard ******* seat! It's not like you have the option of standing up or sitting on the floor.
> 
> What next, $10 for some oxygen?
> 
> Cheap flight all the same, but surely the price should include a seat.


I was reading somewhere yesterday that an Amercian LCC was thinking of charging to use the toilet on flights. So yes oxygen might be next.


----------



## Droopy Brew (5/8/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> So I booked a flight with Jetstar. Price was $119, click my way through all the other stuff and get to where I have to pay for it only to discover that I have to pay an extra $5.50 for a standard ******* seat! It's not like you have the option of standing up or sitting on the floor.
> 
> What next, $10 for some oxygen?
> 
> Cheap flight all the same, but surely the price should include a seat.


**** they are thieving pricks. Same as when they charge you a credit card booking fee for paying where cc is the only option. Not only that but they charge per leg as if they are doing multiple transactions. **** I hate ******* Jetstar!


----------



## Droopy Brew (5/8/14)

Truman said:


> I was reading somewhere yesterday that an Amercian LCC was thinking of charging to use the toilet on flights. So yes oxygen might be next.


I wonder how many people it will take to opt to use the provided sick bags before they change that policy?


----------



## Not For Horses (5/8/14)

FASCINATING AIDA - Cheap Flights: http://youtu.be/ZAg0lUYHHFc


----------



## i-a-n (5/8/14)

That reminds me of the old joke where the owner of Ryanair, an Irish lcc goes into a Dublin pub and orders apint of Guinness. It costs him 1 euro. He's astounded it's so cheap. Cut a long story short, the punchline is the barman asking " will you be wanting a glass to go with that?"


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/8/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> **** they are thieving pricks. Same as when they charge you a credit card booking fee for paying where cc is the only option. Not only that but they charge per leg as if they are doing multiple transactions. **** I hate ******* Jetstar!



I was about to pay with my card and noticed that I was going to be slugged $8 for that, (there was another extra charge that automatically gets applied unless you unclick it, I'm not sure what it was, maybe extra baggage. I only noticed that when I was about to pay also) so instead I used some new system called POLi, which allows you to do a direct deposit from your bank account.

It worked really well, so for my return flight with Qantas, I thought I'd do the same. You'd expect Jetstar and Qantas to have the same payment system wouldn't you? WRONG!

It seems that Qantas don't have POLi, instead they have BPay. But that means going out of your booking and into your bank site to do what you can do directly from the Jetstar booking page.


----------



## Dave70 (5/8/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> Close your eyes then Dave- save them from being irritated and looking at the dumped cars and washing machines.
> 
> *Better option of course is to go home due to an unsafe work place.*


Trouble is its my business, and nobody else can **** things up like me when I'm not here.


----------



## pk.sax (5/8/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> So I booked a flight with Jetstar. Price was $119, click my way through all the other stuff and get to where I have to pay for it only to discover that I have to pay an extra $5.50 for a standard ******* seat! It's not like you have the option of standing up or sitting on the floor.
> 
> What next, $10 for some oxygen?
> 
> Cheap flight all the same, but surely the price should include a seat.


That 5.50 is a seat selection fee (yep, thieving pricks).

There is, in smaller print just below the thing, a link to proceed without selecting a seat. That does not cost 5.50.

It's quite ridiculous, the ones selecting seats would be the frequent travellers who want to get decent seats. Good move jetstar, piss off the regulars.

Couldn't stand the rubbish and the shitty schedule, cost me less with extra baggage on tiger and I'd rather... Just booked flights yesterday.
A year or two ago, you could book jetstar flights on Qantas.com.au. Funny thing was that you paid the same prices but on the Qantas website there was no booking fee or whatever while on jetstar's website there was. Easy done mate. Think they've plugged that now.


----------



## Kingy (5/8/14)

Every time I'm doing stuff in my shed or yard my Neighbour thinks it's time to come over for a beer. How the **** am I suppose to get work done. There may be lots of alcohol in the shed but it's not there to abuse everyday of the week ya turd lol. Gunna have to start laying down some boundarys to kings brewery . End rant.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/8/14)

if you guys want to book cheap flights just use jetstar's price guarantee thing. Pick a flight that has a tiger flight within an hour of it, then hit up jetstar to beat it by 10%. don't select your seat (you can do that when you check in). I'm also pretty sure there isn't a credit card surcharge either.
The only downside is that you fly with Jetstar.


----------



## shaunous (5/8/14)

Dave70 said:


> They're doing a burn off up the road from work. Now the brush is cleared, all you can see is dumped cars and washing machines. Plus the smoke is irritating my eyes.


We had some big fires here the last few days, burnt 3 houses down and fukloads of scrub that needed burning, and this 'grower' got real unlucky when the RFS and cops tripped over his under ground garden on a routine fire call.

http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/media_release_archive?sq_content_src=%2BdXJsPWh0dHBzJTNBJTJGJTJGZWJpenByZC5wb2xpY2UubnN3Lmdvdi5hdSUyRm1lZGlhJTJGMzk4MTEuaHRtbCZhbGw9MQ%3D%3D#content-main


----------



## Dave70 (6/8/14)

shaunous said:


> We had some big fires here the last few days, burnt 3 houses down and fukloads of scrub that needed burning, and this 'grower' got real unlucky when the RFS and cops tripped over his under ground garden on a routine fire call.
> 
> http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/media_release_archive?sq_content_src=%2BdXJsPWh0dHBzJTNBJTJGJTJGZWJpenByZC5wb2xpY2UubnN3Lmdvdi5hdSUyRm1lZGlhJTJGMzk4MTEuaHRtbCZhbGw9MQ%3D%3D#content-main


*The 68-year-old male resident was spoken to at the address, before being arrested and taken to Grafton Police Station. *

Guess his plans for being a self funded retiree have taken an unexpected turn.


----------



## Dave70 (6/8/14)

Do telstra a specific division dedicated to 'touching base'?

We're currently - and for the last eight months - in the midst of a NBN connection / digital phone / lines dropping out / nothing works reliably saga, and though real solutions seem to be forthcoming, there's an absolute bonanza of telstra folk constantly 'touching base' with me. 

'Hi David, just wanted to touch base with you in regard to..." and so on. 

Its making me cross and confused.


----------



## ManVsBeer (6/8/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> So I booked a flight with Jetstar. Price was $119, click my way through all the other stuff and get to where I have to pay for it only to discover that I have to pay an extra $5.50 for a standard ******* seat! It's not like you have the option of standing up or sitting on the floor.
> 
> What next, $10 for some oxygen?
> 
> Cheap flight all the same, but surely the price should include a seat.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-2229734/Michael-OLeary-calls-standing-room-space-Ryanair-flights.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/8/14)

Dave70 said:


> Do telstra a specific division dedicated to 'touching base'?
> 
> We're currently - and for the last eight months - in the midst of a NBN connection / digital phone / lines dropping out / nothing works reliably saga, and though real solutions seem to be forthcoming, there's an absolute bonanza of telstra folk constantly 'touching base' with me.
> 
> ...


Touching Base means " yeah..look we really dong give a ****...but the boss made us ring you....cause we dont want you to call the TIO"

Personally I would call the TIO and lodge a complaint...your calls will go from " we are just touching base..." ...to..." I think we can have that sorted within 14 days


Of course, as I work for an independant telco, I certainly would never ever suggest you do this, but as it is Telstra...**** em


----------



## spog (6/8/14)

Dave70 said:


> Do telstra a specific division dedicated to 'touching base'?
> 
> We're currently - and for the last eight months - in the midst of a NBN connection / digital phone / lines dropping out / nothing works reliably saga, and though real solutions seem to be forthcoming, there's an absolute bonanza of telstra folk constantly 'touching base' with me.
> 
> ...


Any body who uses the " touch base" line with me gets a " you want to what "? Usually they reply " oh I mean talk to you" .
Rip into the bastards about their failure to provide and how it's affecting you and your business and see how long it takes them to touch base with you again, oh and when they ring again tell them that your supervisor will listen in for quality control measures,they will damn near shit themselves I did it once,damn near pissed my pants trying not to give the game away.
Cheers...spog...


----------



## Beertard (7/8/14)

Pride of ringwood Cascade and Galaxy didn't work for my pale ale, third time same recipe been ok then good now tastes like shyte.


----------



## mje1980 (8/8/14)

I rarely get sick, but yesterday in the space of an hour I got slammed by a serious flu. Night time tablets are supposed to make you sleep. Total bullshit


----------



## mckenry (8/8/14)

mje1980 said:


> I rarely get sick, but yesterday in the space of an hour I got slammed by a serious flu. Night time tablets are supposed to make you sleep. Total bullshit


Forget those night time flu tabs (for sleep benefits when sick) Mercyndol which is over the counter will help you get a good nights sleep. Dr. mckenry says usual precautions must be taken. When I'm sick, which is also very rare, its my goto. Its my belief that GOOD rest is as important as any medication when it comes to common colds.


----------



## mckenry (8/8/14)

What really shits me these days are 'white/original' Australians, (which I know is a ridiculous definition anyway) attempting to drum up hate of minority groups. Both of those claims by muslims that went viral were whiteys trying to enrage white australia. I'm talking about "Get rid of Australia Day and call it Citizens day" and "Change the Australian Flag to include the Crescent moon to include Islam". They were hoaxs found to be racist whiteys.
They do so much damage to the Australian psyche. Just as bad are the dumbfux that share it and believe it and get all angered about it.


----------



## Not For Horses (8/8/14)

Two things I hate: having to use public toilets for activities that involve sitting down and self opening automatic doors on aforementioned public toilets that reveal now horrified old ladies.


----------



## Tahoose (9/8/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Two things I hate: having to use public toilets for activities that involve sitting down and self opening automatic doors on aforementioned public toilets that reveal now horrified old ladies.


Bahahaha this made my day


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/8/14)

You know what pisses me off? Having tor read the fine print on food. I saw a box of burgers at coles, "Mini Beef Burgers". What was in the pack? Buns and raw patties. Get fucked, that's not a burger, it's a kit. An incomplete one.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/8/14)

K&K Burgers..


Did it have " Not suitable for Vegans" on the box...


----------



## TheWiggman (10/8/14)

One of my pet hates for soccer is the sportsmanship. Constant arguing with the ref, the crowd disagrees with every decision, and dives occur as a matter of course. An attacker cops a stray shoelace to the calf and hits the ground like a soldier copping a bullet wound in battle, yet more often than not the defender will pick him up. That's the only sign of sportsmanship I see in the game. 
I've been brought up in a family that character is measured on your effort, fairness to the refs/umpires, and ability to pick yourself up when you're down and put in regardless of what you're up against. Getting flogged with 5 mins to go? Get those tries, you've still got 5 mins. Ball taken off you in open space? Run the man down and don't stop until you win it back. Knocked over in a tackle? Stand up and get possession. Bad decision? Get in position, play your own game. Penalty against you and you're near the ball? Pick it up and give it to the opposition. 
I consider these to be standard sport ethics. It shouldn't matter which sport you're playing, just put in and enjoy the game. Forget about the ref and beat the opposition on your own merits. 
I played 'premier league' hockey last year and had to give it up due to the time away from my family. I play 1sts locally now. I've been injured for a few weeks and yesterday morning I got a call from a second grade bloke asking if I could play (they only had 9). Of course I was keen. 
Well, the opposition were furious. They wouldn't stop carrying on. Constant mumblings of "star recruit" and "premier skill" all game. Trash talk straight to my face like "big fall from grace huh mate" and "if he going to place this grade, put the hits on him". I couldn't believe it. In fairness, I was offloading the ball constantly and didn't hit top pace, and only scored 1 goal which wasn't exactly a skills run across the length of the field. I was there for the run around, and we were still 1 player short. The result was 3-2 our way, but with the talk on the field you'd think we were up by 10. Later in the game a bloke copped a stoke because the ball went into his body when it was CLEARLY going in the goals, and he went on about it not being a stroke for maybe 10 mins, then carried on about as we were shaking hands then after the game. Then started going on about me again. 
Why do people even play sport? I'm sick of playing with and against teams who can't just go out there and have a good time. One decision sets them off and they don't stop arguing. I not go out there to fight with everyone, but to get fit, run around and enjoy an afternoon of team sports. Plus, it was 2nd grade - no sheep stations were in sight. Doesn't mean you don't have a crack, but really... not worth obsessing yourself over a decision (which everyone knew was right) and ruining the game for yourself and others around you. 
Come on Australia, we're better than that.


----------



## manticle (10/8/14)

That's a proper rant.
I agree - used to play hockey for my firsts and seconds (keeper) and ocassionally umpire for much lower grades and the whinging from penant x compared with state league 1 & 2 was unbelieveable. Only ever a few characters but still.

Now I just keep in social league futsal (lowest division) but regularly watch premier league games. Some teams in both divisions certainly whinge but the loudest are often the crappest.
Ocassionally one or another side have a premier league (v-league) player on their side or a state league 1 player - I relish the competition. They're helping out their mates on a Sunday and having fun. Who cares if they're good? Means I need to be on my game. Good challenges abound.


----------



## shaunous (10/8/14)

What's the point of playing sport to win anyway, I thought the Greens and Labour Party made it law so no one team or person can win, but to be fair and dandy, everyone's a winner and gets a trophy. 

I wish I could play sport again, will find out at the end of this month after more scans to see if I'm allowed to run yet or not, it's been over a year and packed on 16kgs to go with it, very frustrating.


----------



## spog (10/8/14)

Never been one for sport myself but in my younger years a mate played Aussie rules for a country team and I was asked if I would step in as they were one player short,sure enough there was a bit of a scuffle at the other end of the oval and it was soon over.
At half time the coach went off his head at me for not backing up my mates during the minor scuffle,I told him it was trivial crap ,well he exploded,yelling and threatening me then telling me I was off the team!.
Well he truly lost it when I said, get a dog up ya,ya dickhead.
After the game he was still going on about it ( they lost), whenever I saw him after that I always enquired as to the health of his dog. 
Cheers....spog....


----------



## manticle (10/8/14)

shaunous said:


> What's the point of playing sport to win anyway, I thought the Greens and Labour Party made it law so no one team or person can win, but to be fair and dandy, everyone's a winner and gets a trophy.
> I wish I could play sport again, will find out at the end of this month after more scans to see if I'm allowed to run yet or not, it's been over a year and packed on 16kgs to go with it, very frustrating.


AFL under a liberal government* for under 11s but misguided nonetheless. They did bring back full tackles though so everyone can be a winner AND know what a broken nose feels like 

Best of luck with the rehab - even niggly injuries take ages to heal as you get older. Not being able to participate would send me a bit spare.

*Not really suggesting Libs have anything to do with it either.


----------



## i-a-n (10/8/14)

shaunous said:


> I wish I could play sport again, will find out at the end of this month after more scans to see if I'm allowed to run yet or not, it's been over a year and packed on 16kgs to go with it, very frustrating.


I know the feeling, unfortunately it's not the Kgs I put on as much as the 30 years. 

It was novel at first, not getting out of bed in pain every morning. 
Now I'd love that pain again. 

Just call me Peter Pan wannabe


----------



## spog (11/8/14)

This rant was covered a few weeks back,dickheads who go to work with the Flu etc and infect everyone else,5 people in the last 3 weeks have come to work with it,then gone home crook after spreading it around and now I'm crook!
Being self employed I can't use a sick day and still get paid,great,just fcukn great.


----------



## mje1980 (11/8/14)

The flu I had turned out to be a chest infection. I don't think I've ever had the pleasure of a chest infection before. Felt half dead, shivering, coughing up some alien type junk. Spent 3 hours at the medical centre on Sunday. Started antibiotics yesterday and finally feel half normal. Hopefully back to normal in a few more days. Still not really eating.


----------



## Donske (11/8/14)

spog said:


> This rant was covered a few weeks back,dickheads who go to work with the Flu etc and infect everyone else,5 people in the last 3 weeks have come to work with it,then gone home crook after spreading it around and now I'm crook!
> Being self employed I can't use a sick day and still get paid,great,just fcukn great.



I've been tearing shred off the pricks coming in crook, I've copped 2 doses of the cold in the last couple of months, the last one took 2 ******* weeks to piss off and another week before I felt healthy again.

Apparently I'm the arsehole in this situation for telling them to **** off home, if you have sick days ******* use them, especially if you work in a small business, one person out is fine 10 or more in a company with only 30 staff is not.

The pricks should be fired on the ******* spot.

God damn it, now I'm pissed off, time for a beer.


----------



## mje1980 (11/8/14)

shaunous said:


> What's the point of playing sport to win anyway, I thought the Greens and Labour Party made it law so no one team or person can win, but to be fair and dandy, everyone's a winner and gets a trophy.
> I wish I could play sport again, will find out at the end of this month after more scans to see if I'm allowed to run yet or not, it's been over a year and packed on 16kgs to go with it, very frustrating.


Yeah, I hear you mate. I can walk freely but there no chance of me surfing or running with the wires in my knee. I'm booked to see the surgeon on wed to discuss taking them out. It'll probably be a few months at least but I know when they come out I should have a much better chance of doing the things I like to do. 

Hopefully returning to work within a few weeks so at least I'll have something to keep me occupied til then. Might even smash the over time and buy a BM haha


----------



## TheWiggman (11/8/14)

Not suggesting it's all about love and hugs shaunous (assuming a bit of tongue in cheek there) - I did say put in no matter what. But if you're going to lose don't throw in the towel, life's not all about the win. My major gripe is with players who can't overlook that and spoil what could othrrwise be a good run. If we're losing because someone on my team is cranky and fed up with the umpires, the only person winning is the opposition. Harden up.
What's laughable is I'm not even that good a player. Sure, I handle myself at the higher grades, but spent more time on the bench that most of my teammates. Part of the reason I gave up. I suppose I'll take it as a compliment that they didn't want me on the team, first time I've had that problem in hockey.
Bad news about the injury, hope it goes well. I echo Manticle's remarks that I may well lose it if I was ever properly debilitated.

HEAPS of people this year have come in sick and waited until they cough up green stuff before going home. Basically everyone in the office bar me. I have no idea how I've managed to dodge it but seeing as correlation = causation, it's because I've given up the commercial beer and now drink only home brew.


----------



## Dave70 (11/8/14)

i-a-n said:


> Just call me Peter Pan wannabe


If you insist..


----------



## mckenry (11/8/14)

On the sport theme.
My other pet hate. "Everyone gets a turn to be player of the match".
My kids rugby side does it. I might be judged as being a bit harsh and doing it this way keeps kids coming back yadda yadda.... But its not sustainable. The kids that keep coming back, knowing they will win the Maccas voucher sooner or later drop off as soon as they realise they dont even like the game.
My boy is good at the game, but there are 3 boys that are fantastic. Those 3 kids could fight it out for the 'player of the day' trophy each week.
One of them in particular scored a couple of tries and made so many try saving tackles it was ridiculous. An amazing effort.
Anyway, another boy was 'awarded' player of the day because it was his turn.... He just looked at it and without saying a word, gave it to the kid who put in the amazing effort.
Brought a tear to a few eyes.
Enough of 'everyone's a winner' - Give it to those that deserve it - EVERY time.
My counter argument to "its nice for everyone to get a turn to be the best" is that those that are the best will get the shits with the system and go elsewhere or not put in as much as they can, knowing its someone elses turn...
We're not fooling these kids. They know theyre not the best, but it breeds a culture of 'If I'm there, I'll be rewarded' which I believe is the attitude I'm seeing with todays trainee's. They seem to think they deserve promotion faster than they earn it. A rant for another afternoon...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/8/14)

My Dad boxed in his younger days and growing up with 4 brothers and a sister we were forced to read Thinking by Walter Wintle, the poem was on the back of the toilet doors and on the fridge, and as we all started to get trophies the poem was framed and was the centre stage of the trophy cabinet.
It wasn't until I was getting older that I realised what the poem meant and it is something that is useful to remember throughout life.

http://allpoetry.com/poem/8624439-Thinking-by-Walter-D-Wintle


----------



## mckenry (11/8/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> My Dad boxed in his younger days and growing up with 4 brothers and a sister we were forced to read Thinking by Walter Wintle, the poem was on the back of the toilet doors and on the fridge, and as we all started to get trophies the poem was framed and was the centre stage of the trophy cabinet.
> It wasn't until I was getting older that I realised what the poem meant and it is something that is useful to remember throughout life.
> 
> http://allpoetry.com/poem/8624439-Thinking-by-Walter-D-Wintle


I like it.
That reminded me. We had a timber piece, 'engraved / burnt' with a statement. "Platonic friendship is the gun you didnt know was loaded" I understand it now, but looking back, its a bit bizarre to have that on your fridge isnt it? I know my folks werent platonic friends before they hooked up.


----------



## manticle (11/8/14)

Imagine if boxing had no winners?


----------



## i-a-n (11/8/14)

manticle said:


> Imagine if boxing had no winners?


Too easy 

Cage Fighting Boxing - Two guys in double punch k…: http://youtu.be/IeUsw9tBw9A


----------



## Dave70 (11/8/14)

Draw..


----------



## warra48 (11/8/14)

Not a draw, but two LOSERS.


----------



## browndog (11/8/14)

Fathers photographing their 7yr old sons holding the heads of their enemies in their hands WTF W....................T...................F. Don't let these monsters back in our country.


----------



## Dave70 (11/8/14)

I have something I'd _really _like to get off my chest. Phlegm.
Sort of leveled out toward the end of last week but whatever it is has seen me in decline all arvo. Took some pills to dry it up at lunchtime, but succeeded only in turning the free flowing mucus into something the consistency of silicone.
Now the high pressure required to shift it has given me a pounding headache and bleeding nose. 
As I don't typically get crook, I'm a miserable winging c*nt when I do. So I'm taking tomorrow off lest I start get short with the customers.

Actually, its more accurate to say I _didn't _typically get crook until we had kids in day care. That joint is repository of disease. 
Snotty little urchins. The lot of em.


.._cough..sniff._.**** it..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/8/14)

Dave I had that last week got rid of it with Bisolvon within a couple of days.

Agree with you brown dog but I am afraid the government won't they will be let back in and we will pay for their keep in prison, we can only hope that the Yanks will bow them away, as for the severing of heads and the crucifixions they have all the hallmarks of their Chechen leader Omar the Chechen.


----------



## manticle (11/8/14)

I was racking my brains to remember the name of that stuff. 2nd recommendation for bisolvon.


----------



## Tahoose (11/8/14)

Should just be shot on sight. Don't wates all of that money locking up those types of people.


----------



## shaunous (11/8/14)

browndog said:


> Fathers photographing their 7yr old sons holding the heads of their enemies in their hands WTF W....................T...................F. Don't let these monsters back in our country.


Heard that on the radio this morning, truly fuked up.


----------



## shaunous (11/8/14)

I know exactly what u mean Wiggman. We actually had a social Oz-Tag/Touch Footy comp cancelled because a couple of teams full of current or ex league players were hurting and tackling people so they'd lose, and they tried really really hard to always win, where all the other teams just used it as an excuse to exercise and share a beer. 
Mixed gender comp to I might add.


----------



## TheWiggman (11/8/14)

RE: this beheading... atrocity? Not even sure there's a word for it.
As a kid I did a lot of shooting. Mainly bunnies, foxes, ducks in season, and a hell of a lot of field and game and trap. One thing about it was from a young age I got desensitised to killing animals as I was brought up on it. I saw lots of blood and guts and skinned animals. I still remember doing the final kill on a rabbit with my bare hands and struggled, and I got _very_ stressed. It was a bit of a wake up call as when they're down the scope it's different to when you're actually doing it with your arms and legs. I was maybe 13. The fact I remember it is significant in itself.
Years later at uni I tell people about my shooting days and one of my good mates there was horrified. He straight faced said "I don't know how you could possibly bring yourself to killing animals". I never really thought about it because I was conditioned to it. Head out, hunt, camp, father and son time, come home and go to school the next day. That was life. His comments made me think though because to be honest, I've never seen it any other way.

The pics on the news though. These kids are bred into this environment. They won't know better. They're getting desensitised to it and nothing the western world does will fix them when they grow up. It's absolutely horrifying. Most adults would vomit and have nightmares if they were to see these kinds of horrors in real life. But kids? And their kids?
I honestly can't think of anything more grotesque to expose a child to. Or adult really.


----------



## Pilchard (12/8/14)

Brewing at this time of night for my own birthday, I only have two to go so should be done by Thursday morning pitching the last yeast. You would think for your birthday the missus would look after it but no. I'm half way through sparge ATM so will be a big few nights.


----------



## i-a-n (12/8/14)

In effing somnia!


----------



## spog (12/8/14)

spog said:


> This rant was covered a few weeks back,dickheads who go to work with the Flu etc and infect everyone else,5 people in the last 3 weeks have come to work with it,then gone home crook after spreading it around and now I'm crook!
> Being self employed I can't use a sick day and still get paid,great,just fcukn great.


To top it off I missed my Daughters and her boyfriends family farewell knees up last night,all because f,wits have to spread their pox at work,thoughtless cnuts.
On the upside it means a road trip at some stage to go and see them and of course check some brews in the area,Port MacQuarrie.
Poxy Flu cheers...spog...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/8/14)

the office sounds like a ******* hospital today, every 2nd bastard is coughing, hacking & wheezing. I'm fine but getting married on saturday & don't want these pricks pneumonia!


----------



## mckenry (12/8/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> the office sounds like a ******* hospital today, every 2nd bastard is coughing, hacking & wheezing. I'm fine but getting married on saturday & don't want these pricks pneumonia!


Go off sick today. Get away from them! You're getting married. You need to be tip top. Its an awesome day. Trust me, Ive done it twice :lol: :lol:


----------



## Camo6 (12/8/14)

mckenry said:


> Go off sick today. Get away from them! You're getting married. You need to be tip top. Its an awesome day. Trust me, Ive done it twice :lol: :lol:


Awesome advice. Flee while you can. I had a shit of a cold on my wedding, got off the plane for the honeymoon and my ears stayed blocked for two days, then it went to my throat and felt like I was swallowing razor blades. Had to search the whole east coast of Tassie for a Doctor to get some meds. Luckily, like many of the locals, my second head was still able to function and had a swell time.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/8/14)

taking the next 3 days off. If I survive today I'm all good!


----------



## mje1980 (12/8/14)

Tahoose said:


> Should just be shot on sight. Don't wates all of that money locking up those types of people.


Yeah these people with the flu annoy me that much too


----------



## Mattress (12/8/14)

mje1980 said:


> Yeah these people with the flu annoy me that much too


What annoys me is people who keep saying they have the flu when all they have is a cold.

The flu can and does kill people, and even if you don't die, you will wish you were dead.


----------



## warra48 (12/8/14)

Just got home from the big green shed, doing some gardening shopping for mrs warra..

We have two large schools close to us, so there is an extensive stretch of School Zone.
I'm sitting on 40 to 42 kph, doing my best to preserve Australia's finest of the future.

As I was cruising along, multiple dikkheads in ugly 4WDs drove past me.
All of them driven by someone's mum, in a hurry no doubt to pick up precious for their violin and ballet lessons.

Why do we even have these stupid laws when the supposed beneficiaries of them are the main culprits in breach of them?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/8/14)

Don't get me started on 40 zones. Why can't we teach kids, like we were, to be careful near roads and how to cross safely. Then the world doesn't have to go on slow motion just in case they run out in the road. We survived without slowing the space time continuum down for our safety....bring back Hector the road safety cat.


----------



## mje1980 (12/8/14)

warra48 said:


> Just got home from the big green shed, doing some gardening shopping for mrs warra..
> 
> We have two large schools close to us, so there is an extensive stretch of School Zone.
> I'm sitting on 40 to 42 kph, doing my best to preserve Australia's finest of the future.
> ...


Yeah I see this often and it's quite frustrating as a parent.


----------



## spog (12/8/14)

warra48 said:


> Just got home from the big green shed, doing some gardening shopping for mrs warra..
> 
> We have two large schools close to us, so there is an extensive stretch of School Zone.
> I'm sitting on 40 to 42 kph, doing my best to preserve Australia's finest of the future.
> ...


Similarly here in Port Lincoln, we have 2 schools located on a busy 4 lane street,the biggest offenders are the parents whom it seems have the mentality that,my kids are safe at school now that I have dropped them off,they then rocket down the street with kids every where on the road side etc.
Moronic behaviour ,something terrible is going to happen if these peanuts don't get some common sense.
Every once in a while a cop will stand in the middle of the intersection that divides the schools and the entire street is reduced to a crawl during drop off and pickup times,once the cop moves on it reverts to a race track!


----------



## Blind Dog (12/8/14)

warra48 said:


> Just got home from the big green shed, doing some gardening shopping for mrs warra..
> 
> We have two large schools close to us, so there is an extensive stretch of School Zone.
> I'm sitting on 40 to 42 kph, doing my best to preserve Australia's finest of the future.
> ...


Some ar*e at work was bleating about being fined and losing points doing 60 in a 40 zone. Now he complains that we never invite him if we head out for a beer or 6. Wonder why?


----------



## Blind Dog (12/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Don't get me started on 40 zones. Why can't we teach kids, like we were, to be careful near roads and how to cross safely. Then the world doesn't have to go on slow motion just in case they run out in the road. We survived without slowing the space time continuum down for our safety....bring back Hector the road safety cat.


Because when some of us were kids they still had people walking in front of cars with red flags.

Seriously though, kids now and then have the attention span of a gnat. Although, just don't get why so many schools are right on major roads.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Don't get me started on 40 zones. Why can't we teach kids, like we were, to be careful near roads and how to cross safely. Then the world doesn't have to go on slow motion just in case they run out in the road. We survived without slowing the space time continuum down for our safety....bring back Hector the road safety cat.


A lot less cars on the roads back then and cars did not have as many distractions inside or comforts, a lot more kids in schools, a lot more distractions for kids these day. You could also take the view that kids havnt changed but drivers have become less responsible thus the need for the 40k zone. I don't mind the 40k zone, takes **** all out of my day to stick to it.


----------



## CrookedFingers (12/8/14)

40 kph is a small sacrifice for safety.
I actually woke up in a sweat last night after a dream about my 5 yo being hit by a car...... Not a nice feeling.
Not hard to do 40. 
I set my cruise believe it or not !!


I believe the children are our future......

Sing along !!!!!

CF


----------



## ManVsBeer (12/8/14)

All this coming to work sick talk. I seen guys given the arse for taking sickies. Let alone all the talk about laziness if they don't come in. What about small teams missing a member? What about casuals paying a mortgage? More of them than permanents in the world today.

I say if you got a runny nose, harden the **** up and go to work. The world's turning into a bunch of soft cocks.


----------



## pedleyr (13/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Don't get me started on 40 zones. Why can't we teach kids, like we were, to be careful near roads and how to cross safely. Then the world doesn't have to go on slow motion just in case they run out in the road. We survived without slowing the space time continuum down for our safety....bring back Hector the road safety cat.


Except we didn't. The fatality rate was much much higher then. Just because you didn't get killed doesn't mean others didn't. 

If there is a 1km stretch, 60km/h covers it in 60 seconds. 40km/h covers it in 90 seconds. What's an extra 30 seconds compared to putting a kid in a wheelchair? Even one single kid is worth more than 30 seconds a day to every single one of us.


----------



## manticle (13/8/14)

ManVsBeer said:


> All this coming to work sick talk. I seen guys given the arse for taking sickies. Let alone all the talk about laziness if they don't come in. What about small teams missing a member? What about casuals paying a mortgage? More of them than permanents in the world today.
> I say if you got a runny nose, harden the **** up and go to work. The world's turning into a bunch of soft cocks.


Casual is a different story. I work in a small team and that's precisely why one down is better than four.
Getting sacked for taking a sick day is retarded unless the boss finds you down the pub.


----------



## i-a-n (13/8/14)

ManVsBeer said:


> All this coming to work sick talk. I seen guys given the arse for taking sickies. Let alone all the talk about laziness if they don't come in. What about small teams missing a member? What about casuals paying a mortgage? More of them than permanents in the world today.
> 
> I say if you got a runny nose, harden the **** up and go to work. The world's turning into a bunch of soft cocks.



That reminds me of the old joke...... 
How do you start an argument online? 

1 express an option
2 wait. 

Or...... light blue touch paper and stand well back.


----------



## AHB_Admin (13/8/14)

US based Rant: 

I'm a producer. I pay taxes, I pay my bills, I am not in debt unlike most people around me. 

Why can't I get in to see a damn dentist when my damn molar breaks? Breaks Sunday. Takes till today just to be seen. 

No sleep is making me a bit cranky.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (13/8/14)

Because the very people that would benefit most from universal health care in America are some of the worst when it comes to knee jerk reactions to anything that comes close to opposing a capitalist society that prides itself on a trickle down economy which has proven to be an abject failure?


----------



## pedleyr (13/8/14)

austin said:


> US based Rant:
> 
> I'm a producer. I pay taxes, I pay my bills, I am not in debt unlike most people around me.
> 
> ...


Do you guys have emergency dentists?


----------



## Donske (13/8/14)

ManVsBeer said:


> All this coming to work sick talk. I seen guys given the arse for taking sickies. Let alone all the talk about laziness if they don't come in. What about small teams missing a member? What about casuals paying a mortgage? More of them than permanents in the world today.
> 
> I say if you got a runny nose, harden the **** up and go to work. The world's turning into a bunch of soft cocks.


You're kidding right, small teams/businesses are the exact environments where you can't afford to have people coming in sick. 

If you're on casual and not stashing a bit away every pay to be ready for the public holidays and unavoidable sick days you're not going to get paid for then you're silly. 

What a ridiculous statement.


----------



## Dave70 (13/8/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Dave I had that last week got rid of it with Bisolvon within a couple of days.
> 
> Agree with you brown dog but I am afraid the government won't they will be let back in and we will pay for their keep in prison, we can only hope that the Yanks will bow them away, as for the severing of heads and the crucifixions they have all the hallmarks of their Chechen leader Omar the Chechen.


Cheers, I'll give it a whirl.

May as well just have gone to work yesterday anyway. Since telstra fucked our phone system to render it incompatible with any form of hands free, the boys on the floor cant take calls and record messages and all the missed calls are diverted to my mobile. 
So it was like trying to run the show from the inconvenience of my own home. 

See. Whinging.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/8/14)

austin said:


> US based Rant:
> 
> I'm a producer. I pay taxes, I pay my bills, I am not in debt unlike most people around me.
> 
> ...


And our beloved government wants the same healthcare system as the USA.....

Not exactly a step in the right direction...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (13/8/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> I believe the children are our future......
> 
> Sing along !!!!!


Like I said....

"Teach them well......."


----------



## ManVsBeer (13/8/14)

Donske said:


> You're kidding right, small teams/businesses are the exact environments where you can't afford to have people coming in sick.
> 
> If you're on casual and not stashing a bit away every pay to be ready for the public holidays and unavoidable sick days you're not going to get paid for then you're silly.
> 
> What a ridiculous statement.


Well I was having a rant whilst half cut. I thought that what this thread was for 

Any hoo, the reasoning is, while i was working with a small team we had to get the job done in an 11 hour time slot. 5 people: 55 hours of production. 4 people: 13.75 hours each of productive work in 11 hours. Everybody was already working to the limit to get the job done in 11 hours. I would rather some one come in with a runny nose and at least sit on a computer to take the load off. Everybody there did exactly that, because they know what happens when your already over loaded and have to cover for someone.

If your healthy, you won't get sick from other peoples "sick germs". You are breathing in millions right now. Some experts say it's a state of mind.

Maybe my Mother had more influence on me than I thought. She said you can only have a day off school if your arm has been cut off. I did buck her system by getting Meningitis though 

PS Not all casuals get paid enough money to put away for a rainy day.

Damn, another rant.


----------



## Donske (13/8/14)

ManVsBeer said:


> Well I was having a rant whilst half cut. I thought that what this thread was for
> 
> Any hoo, the reasoning is, while i was working with a small team we had to get the job done in an 11 hour time slot. 5 people: 55 hours of production. 4 people: 13.75 hours each of productive work in 11 hours. Everybody was already working to the limit to get the job done in 11 hours. I would rather some one come in with a runny nose and at least sit on a computer to take the load off. Everybody there did exactly that, because they know what happens when your already over loaded and have to cover for someone.
> 
> ...



We're going to have to agree to disagree here.

As for the bolded statement above, that may be true enough (I don't believe it, but once again, we'll agree to disagree), but not everyone is healthy to begin with, I work with some older people and some people that have had bad runs with health issues, all these inconsiderate pricks are doing is puting others at risk, they know they shouldn't be coming in but they refuse to listen to reason.

I'll continue to tear shreds off them I think.


----------



## schrodinger (13/8/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And our beloved government wants the same healthcare system as the USA.....
> 
> Not exactly a step in the right direction...


I am from the US. I was raised to be suspicious of government doing things that the private sector can do instead. But many years living here and in the US have convinced me that the single payer system is superior in nearly every way. It is not perfect, but it is cheaper, better and more humane than the clusterfuck that is the US system.

Cases in point:

I have permanent ankle pain and ancillary problems that will eventually prevent me from walking, because I could only afford the $5k plaster cast treatment and not the $30k surgery to properly fix a broken leg when I was in graduate school. I was living on $8k/yr, so the $7k/yr insurance plan on offer from my uni was never really an option.

Another uninsured friend in grad school had a bad foot injury and likewise couldn't afford the proper surgery. The resulting foot pain became so debilitating over many years that she eventually chose a voluntary amputation.

Another time I crashed my bike and got some typical "road rash." Some bystander called an ambulance and I got stuck with a $12k bill. Thankfully I was visiting the states from Oz on a work trip, and my uni's travel insurance covered it.

etc., etc., etc. Ask any American who's ever been uninsured, or known lots of people who were, and they'll have a similar laundry list.

Do NOT adopt the US model. It is a total disaster, with worse outcomes and higher costs by far.


----------



## mje1980 (13/8/14)

Donske said:


> We're going to have to agree to disagree here.
> 
> As for the bolded statement above, that may be true enough (I don't believe it, but once again, we'll agree to disagree), but not everyone is healthy to begin with, I work with some older people and some people that have had bad runs with health issues, all these inconsiderate pricks are doing is puting others at risk, they know they shouldn't be coming in but they refuse to listen to reason.
> 
> I'll continue to tear shreds off them I think.


Do you push old ladies down the stairs too?


----------



## browndog (13/8/14)

Well as far as this coming to work sick thing goes, I need to pipe in and say it shits me when a work mate brags that he has 40 sickies up his sleeve, and that's because he always comes in sick and spreads his germs around the office and makes everyone else sick.


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/8/14)

browndog said:


> Well as far as this coming to work sick thing goes, I need to pipe in and say it shits me when a work mate brags that he has 40 sickies up his sleeve, and that's because he always comes in sick and spreads his germs around the office and makes everyone else sick.


Agreed, worst thing Labour ever did was to introduce paid sick leave..... :lol:


----------



## Lemon (13/8/14)

Re: sickies, when you retire, if you ever do, no one will thank you for not taking any sick days.
If you abuse the benefit, you deserve what you get.
Lemon


----------



## ManVsBeer (13/8/14)

You want rights? You don't want to come to work sick? You want RDOs for the Big Day Out and other shit. You want to be payed the big money when you do come in to work for screwing a screw into a piece of metal? See you later Holden. See you later (Add word here: (South Australia)).


----------



## manticle (13/8/14)

Yeah should be no rights and shit pay. Good for everyone.


----------



## shaunous (13/8/14)

ManVsBeer said:


> If your healthy, you won't get sick from other peoples "sick germs". You are breathing in millions right now. Some experts say it's a state of mind.


Well said! 

I rarely get the cold, every coupla years if that, and I live in Grafton and work on a farm in Glen Innes(Coldest joint in Aus). Then on the other end of the spectrum, u get people who have the cold for months, my sister in law has had the cold since I met her 7 years ago. WTF is wrong with u people. I don't work in a closed office though, much.

The worst I ever got the cold was a coupla days after having the flu injection about 5 years ago, last time I got that stupid needle.


----------



## ManVsBeer (13/8/14)

manticle said:


> Yeah should be no rights and shit pay. Good for everyone.


If they got payed for what they do, we wouldn't be in this situation. Joke all you want, you don't understand the shit that is going to go down in the North of Adelaide when Holdens shut. Everyone is employed there. Shit, I was employed in a third tier company for 6 years and I had to travel to part of it. 10000 South aussies and 30000 australians will lose their jobs


----------



## shaunous (13/8/14)

manticle said:


> Yeah should be no rights and shit pay. Good for everyone.


It's good for local government, apparently.


----------



## pedleyr (13/8/14)

ManVsBeer said:


> Well I was having a rant whilst half cut. I thought that what this thread was for
> 
> Any hoo, the reasoning is, while i was working with a small team we had to get the job done in an 11 hour time slot. 5 people: 55 hours of production. 4 people: 13.75 hours each of productive work in 11 hours. Everybody was already working to the limit to get the job done in 11 hours. I would rather some one come in with a runny nose and at least sit on a computer to take the load off. Everybody there did exactly that, because they know what happens when your already over loaded and have to cover for someone.
> 
> ...


Isn't that what the 20% or 25% loading is for though? That non casuals don't get? Can't exactly complain about not being able to take a sick day if you spend that on other things. 

Unless of course casual employment isn't by choice. Because I certainly wouldn't choose it because I like having paid sick and annual leave, public holidays and added security. If it's forced on you I sympathise.


----------



## browndog (13/8/14)

AndrewQLD said:


> Agreed, worst thing Labour ever did was to introduce paid sick leave..... :lol:


I meant the guys that never take sick leave and brag they have 40 50 or 60 days up their sleeve all because they come to work sick!


----------



## ManVsBeer (13/8/14)

pedleyr said:


> Isn't that what the 20% or 25% loading is for though? That non casuals don't get? Can't exactly complain about not being able to take a sick day if you spend that on other things.
> 
> Unless of course casual employment isn't by choice. Because I certainly wouldn't choose it because I like having paid sick and annual leave, public holidays and added security. If it's forced on you I sympathise.


My mate used to work casual in a warehouse for 18.00 or so an hour. He then took a "promotion" and ended up on 17.50 as a permanent Team Leader. Minimum wage is 16.87. I told him he's crazy. He lost his job when he piped up. Maybe I shouldn't have encouraged him


----------



## jlm (13/8/14)

While we're on the sick thing, my wife is a speech therapist, works with disabled kids. She's constantly amazed by parents who are willing to bring in their little snot/vomit factory to be therapised with no consideration towards the therapist (not that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things) or the next kiddie (bigger deal, especially considering that someone with certain disabilities may be more susceptible to these things).
And then she brings all the bugs home to me so that gives me the odd day off which I appreciate.


----------



## mje1980 (13/8/14)

shaunous said:


> Well said!
> I rarely get the cold, every coupla years if that, and I live in Grafton and work on a farm in Glen Innes(Coldest joint in Aus). Then on the other end of the spectrum, u get people who have the cold for months, my sister in law has had the cold since I met her 7 years ago. WTF is wrong with u people. I don't work in a closed office though, much.
> The worst I ever got the cold was a coupla days after having the flu injection about 5 years ago, last time I got that stupid needle.


I rarely get more than the odd sniffle in winter. Last weekend I ended up with a chest infection. Knocked me over big time. Pretty good now. I can't help but think my lack of physical activity in the last few months has contributed ( broke my kneecap ), as I've never had a chest infection ever. Use it or lose it I reckon.


----------



## ManVsBeer (13/8/14)

shaunous said:


> The worst I ever got the cold was a coupla days after having the flu injection about 5 years ago, last time I got that stupid needle.


I've never got one cause I know what happens to people that do.....


----------



## spog (13/8/14)

jlm said:


> While we're on the sick thing, my wife is a speech therapist, works with disabled kids. She's constantly amazed by parents who are willing to bring in their little snot/vomit factory to be therapised with no consideration towards the therapist (not that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things) or the next kiddie (bigger deal, especially considering that someone with certain disabilities may be more susceptible to these things).
> And then she brings all the bugs home to me so that gives me the odd day off which I appreciate.


Not to mention people who are crook sitting in the doctors waiting room coughing and spluttering without covering their gobs,and some leaving snot soaked tissues on the seats....******* pigs.
Cheers....getting better...spog....


----------



## Camo6 (13/8/14)

shaunous said:


> Well said!
> 
> I rarely get the cold, every coupla years if that, and I live in Grafton and work on a farm in Glen Innes(Coldest joint in Aus). Then on the other end of the spectrum, u get people who have the cold for months, my sister in law has had the cold since I met her 7 years ago. WTF is wrong with u people. I don't work in a closed office though, much.
> 
> The worst I ever got the cold was a coupla days after having the flu injection about 5 years ago, last time I got that stupid needle.


Hahaha! WTF is 'the cold' shaunous? Even ebola has more than one strain. There's more than 200 strains of virus that cause 'the cold' and once you catch 'that cold' you won't likely ever catch it again. It also don't matter how healthy you are, 'the cold' tends to beat most immune systems initially (hence why there's no preventative), but being run down or otherwise susceptible doesn't help. One of the reasons older people get less colds is that their immune systems have dealt with more strains over the years.
It doesn't matter how cold the environment you work in, if you haven't been exposed to one of 'the cold' viruses you won't catch one. I caught sweet FA colds when living in the country primarily because I had a lot less contact with large groups of germ spreading people (curse their hives of infestation).
The main reasons for feeling shit when you're sick with 'the cold' is because your body is committing a lot of resources to beating it, hence why you may have felt shit from a flu immunisation as it's pretty much a tiny dose of virus that your immune system can combat.
Well, that's my understanding of it anyway thanks to Uncle John's Big Bathroom Reader. Best educational text EVER.

My kids are young and due to the cost of living have been sent to child care a few days a week. Due to the fact their immune systems are new they tend to catch every strain that comes through the joint. Therefore they tend to have runny noses all too farking often for my liking. At first I used to crack the shits every time I saw a snotty nosed child at childcare but now I realise their ain't much you can do to avoid it and it's hard to commit all your personal leave as carer's else you'll have none to take when you yourself get a runny nose. Atleast young kids tend to deal with colds and bounce back quicker than most 'blokes' I know.


----------



## mje1980 (13/8/14)

I got that a few years in a row. Damn, never got sick for years, not even a sniffle. You guys realise the needle actually gives you a small dose of the flu right?. Anyway, I had such a few good years I thought I was too healthy to need it, so I stopped getting it. Got the sniffles next winter haha.


----------



## mje1980 (13/8/14)

Camo6 said:


> Hahaha! WTF is 'the cold' shaunous? Even ebola has more than one strain. There's more than 200 strains of virus that cause 'the cold' and once you catch 'that cold' you won't likely ever catch it again. It also don't matter how healthy you are, 'the cold' tends to beat most immune systems initially (hence why there's no preventative), but being run down or otherwise susceptible doesn't help. One of the reasons older people get less colds is that their immune systems have dealt with more strains over the years.
> It doesn't matter how cold the environment you work in, if you haven't been exposed to one of 'the cold' viruses you won't catch one. I caught sweet FA colds when living in the country primarily because I had a lot less contact with large groups of germ spreading people (curse their hives of infestation).
> The main reasons for feeling shit when you're sick with 'the cold' is because your body is committing a lot of resources to beating it, hence why you may have felt shit from a flu immunisation as it's pretty much a tiny dose of virus that your immune system can combat.
> Well, that's my understanding of it anyway thanks to Uncle John's Big Bathroom Reader. Best educational text EVER.
> ...



Oh yeah, our youngest is at pre school now, so none of our kids need to ever go to the cesspit that is child care anymore. There would never be a single day that there wouldn't be at least one gunked up snotty kid. Totally normal though and all part of it I guess.


----------



## Camo6 (13/8/14)

Its the lice, pox and gastro that do my head in. Two more years for my youngest before she's free of it.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/8/14)

mje1980 said:


> Oh yeah, our youngest is at pre school now, so none of our kids need to ever go to the cesspit that is child care anymore. There would never be a single day that there wouldn't be at least one gunked up snotty kid. Totally normal though and all part of it I guess.


You can times that by 20 now that there at school.


----------



## ManVsBeer (13/8/14)

Lest we forget Holden and the demise of a State of Australia...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/8/14)

And the Torana.


----------



## shaunous (13/8/14)

Sorry Camo, I'm talking old people talk, 'The Cold' translates to 'The Flu' for anyone under 72 years old.

Also my head hurts from reading your post, you said 'the cold' way to many times 



ManVsBeer said:


> I've never got one cause I know what happens to people that do.....


You wear a foil hat and toy with amateur radio don't you


----------



## shaunous (13/8/14)

browndog said:


> I meant the guys that never take sick leave and brag they have 40 50 or 60 days up their sleeve all because they come to work sick!


I coulda used that many sickies a year ago. 

I'm on the council and it's not uncommon for older guys to have 1-2+ years worth of sickies. I say good on em. Many of them need it close to retirement anyway. And not many businesses that I know of pay out sickies anymore, so not much of a benefit coming to work sick to save them.

Any power providers here? Essential Energy and the like get unlimited sickies. Apparently it stops people taking sickies to use them up before end of year rollover.


----------



## CrookedFingers (13/8/14)

Sorry guys, but my MO is "if you can walk, you can work".
Runny noses and sneezing are not cause to stay home.
Chances are you will catch 'the cold' in line at the bank or supermarket. 

Maybe it's just my attitude as a self employed tradie, but there is no such thing as sick leave and there is just too much work to do.( something I never take for granted BTW )

Soldier on boys !!

CF


----------



## manticle (13/8/14)

pedleyr said:


> Isn't that what the 20% or 25% loading is for though? That non casuals don't get? Can't exactly complain about not being able to take a sick day if you spend that on other things.
> Unless of course casual employment isn't by choice. Because I certainly wouldn't choose it because I like having paid sick and annual leave, public holidays and added security. If it's forced on you I sympathise.


Many people are casual because that is all that's available and the 25% doesn't cut it. I've been at my current place of employment for nearly 11 years. 1 year on a part time contract, the last 10 months FT as part of a 3 year contract and the rest as a casual. For part of that time I studied a masters so casual or part time fit that but mostly I worked 3-5 casual jobs to make ends meet. The last couple of years, I was lucky enough to be considered worth employing 5 days but still as a casual. No guarantees, no leave,just hope that my work ethic and skills were enough, even when times were quiet.
Here's the kicker- where I work, casuals are paid at a significantly lower rate than FT so the loading counts for diddles. Yes I worked when I was sick - even one day off can **** you up when you're already struggling but when you get the days paid and you get the lurg, stay the **** home.


----------



## shaunous (13/8/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> Sorry guys, but my MO is "if you can walk, you can work".
> Runny noses and sneezing are not cause to stay home.
> Chances are you will catch 'the cold' in line at the bank or supermarket.
> Maybe it's just my attitude as a self employed tradie, but there is no such thing as sick leave and there is just too much work to do.( something I never take for granted BTW )
> ...


Spoken with sense.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (13/8/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> Sorry guys, but my MO is "if you can walk, you can work".
> Runny noses and sneezing are not cause to stay home.
> Chances are you will catch 'the cold' in line at the bank or supermarket.
> 
> ...


Until someone comes in sick enough to get you sick and you get pissed off at them?

Mining is terrible for it. If you get sick at home and call them up even with a doctors note they whinge about you "milking it", which has more repercussions than just the complaining. It can effect what jobs you'll be doing for the rest of the swing which can effect your rate of pay. 

If you come to work sick they whinge about you getting everyone else sick and then send you to your donga for days on end.


----------



## tavas (13/8/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Until someone comes in sick enough to get you sick and you get pissed off at them?
> 
> Mining is terrible for it. If you get sick at home and call them up even with a doctors note they whinge about you "milking it", which has more repercussions than just the complaining. It can effect what jobs you'll be doing for the rest of the swing which can effect your rate of pay.
> 
> If you come to work sick they whinge about you getting everyone else sick and then send you to your donga for days on end.


Except for the guys who blow the first and last day of swing habitually, or blow the whole swing cos Big Day Out is on. Yeah, that door swings both ways.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (13/8/14)

Yeah. There are people that take advantage of it and that has to be monitored. But I don't know a single person that blows first and last days every swing, those people would have their employment terminated very quickly. And I wouldn't think many people would use up a whole swing (14 days swings here) worth of sick days which is more than a years allowance for an event. I've also seen people that have taken on average less than one sick day per year over their employment duration cop this treatment for calling up the day before fly out day. That's bullshit.


----------



## pedleyr (13/8/14)

manticle said:


> Many people are casual because that is all that's available and the 25% doesn't cut it. I've been at my current place of employment for nearly 11 years. 1 year on a part time contract, the last 10 months FT as part of a 3 year contract and the rest as a casual. For part of that time I studied a masters so casual or part time fit that but mostly I worked 3-5 casual jobs to make ends meet. The last couple of years, I was lucky enough to be considered worth employing 5 days but still as a casual. No guarantees, no leave,just hope that my work ethic and skills were enough, even when times were quiet.
> Here's the kicker- where I work, casuals are paid at a significantly lower rate than FT so the loading counts for diddles. Yes I worked when I was sick - even one day off can **** you up when you're already struggling but when you get the days paid and you get the lurg, stay the **** home.


As I said, if it's not by choice I definitely sympathise with the situation. It's hard to balance it - make everyone else sick or miss a day's pay. Sometimes the selfish approach is the rational one for your own circumstances.


----------



## Blind Dog (13/8/14)

mje1980 said:


> I got that a few years in a row. Damn, never got sick for years, not even a sniffle. You guys realise the needle actually gives you a small dose of the flu right?. Anyway, I had such a few good years I thought I was too healthy to need it, so I stopped getting it. Got the sniffles next winter haha.


The vaccine in flu is dead not active. Its way too virulent to give a live vaccine. You cannot get flu from a flu vaccine. You can get sick as it's potent, but the most common problem is people react to the stuff it's grown in. A flu vaccine should be a no-brainer; it kills 100,000s every year globally


----------



## Blind Dog (13/8/14)

ManVsBeer said:


> If your healthy, you won't get sick from other peoples "sick germs". You are breathing in millions right now. Some experts say it's a state of mind.
> .


By that logic no one would ever get sick...


----------



## manticle (13/8/14)

Which experts say disease is a state of mind? Homeopaths? Christian scientists? Baba yaga?


----------



## spog (14/8/14)

manticle said:


> Which experts say disease is a state of mind? Homeopaths? Christian scientists? Baba yaga?


Experts!
X being the unknown quantity and spurt being a drip under pressure ( much like diarrhoea ). .
Cheers...spog..


----------



## Dave70 (14/8/14)

I know when I get a cold I head straight for remedy's based on ancient Chinese medicine. Since medical science was far more advanced 3000 years ago and people lived longer disease free lives it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Dave70 (14/8/14)

spog said:


> Experts!
> X being the unknown quantity and spurt being a drip under pressure *( much like diarrhoea *). .
> Cheers...spog..


r.e: diarrhea. 
Had a footlong three pepper chicken from Subway for lunch yesterday. Nothing to eat since. 3 x desperately quick shuffles to the toilet that were perilously close. 
The chicken was soggy and lukewarm so I cant understand what went wrong.


----------



## spog (14/8/14)

Dave70 said:


> r.e: diarrhea.
> Had a footlong three pepper chicken from Subway for lunch yesterday. Nothing to eat since. 3 x desperately quick shuffles to the toilet that were perilously close.
> The chicken was soggy and lukewarm so I cant understand what went wrong.


 I hope you don't have an allergy that causes uncontrollable sneezing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/14)

Dave70 said:


> r.e: diarrhea.
> Had a footlong three pepper chicken from Subway for lunch yesterday. Nothing to eat since. 3 x desperately quick shuffles to the toilet that were perilously close.
> The chicken was soggy and lukewarm so I cant understand what went wrong.


It would have been dodgy lettuce...


----------



## Tahoose (14/8/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> Sorry guys, but my MO is "if you can walk, you can work".
> Runny noses and sneezing are not cause to stay home.
> Chances are you will catch 'the cold' in line at the bank or supermarket.
> 
> ...


I agree however working in a hospital, If I pass on the cold to somebody who has a fragile state of health, it's pretty irresponsible.. I rarely get sick anyway, advocate of being generous with the garlic.


----------



## Donske (14/8/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> Sorry guys, but my MO is "if you can walk, you can work".
> Runny noses and sneezing are not cause to stay home.
> Chances are you will catch 'the cold' in line at the bank or supermarket.
> 
> ...



I had the same mentality when I was working in truss and framing factories, missing the OT would be the difference between being able to have some beers on the weekend or sitting around the house bored.

If taking a sick day reflects in your pay packet for reasons outside your choosing then you go to work, it's not really optional.

My rant is in relation to my current work place which is a small business with the majority of the staff (including myself) in the office, pay rates are more than reasonable, there is no option for OT and the only people on casual are on it by choice to take advantage of the loading.

People coming into work sick here are straight up arseholes, too damn stubborn to admit they are sick or saving their sick days for hangovers/trips to the beach/whatever the hell else self absorbed dipshits do.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/8/14)

Isn't it amazing how, when you're dying from flu and feeling like shit, you can still always muster just enough energy for a wank.


----------



## Blind Dog (14/8/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Isn't it amazing how, when you're dying from flu and feeling like shit, you can still always muster just enough energy for a wank.





CrookedFingers said:


> Sorry guys, but my MO is "if you can wa*n*k, you can work".
> Runny noses and sneezing are not cause to stay home.
> Chances are you will catch 'the cold' in line at the bank or supermarket.
> 
> ...


FIFY


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/8/14)

browndog said:


> I meant the guys that never take sick leave and brag they have 40 50 or 60 days up their sleeve all because they come to work sick!


Yeah I know mate, I was just taking the piss. I don,t think sick days should be allowed to accumulate.


----------



## shaunous (14/8/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Isn't it amazing how, when you're dying from flu and feeling like shit, you can still always muster just enough energy for a wank.[/size]


Being hit by 2 cars and laid up in hospital never stopped me, the flu has no chance


----------



## Donske (15/8/14)

AndrewQLD said:


> Yeah I know mate, I was just taking the piss. I don,t think sick days should be allowed to accumulate.


I don't mind them accumulating, it's a case of individual responsibility for mine, if people used the bloody things as intended instead of extra annual leave or some weird bragging rights yardstick (really, who gives a **** if you have 400 sick hours up your sleeve, they aren't doing you any good just sitting there) it would be the perfect system.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/8/14)

Damn tea bag broke, and I didnt know until the last mouthfull of tea...


----------



## tavas (15/8/14)

Bloody TIAB'er. You should go all leaf.


----------



## spog (15/8/14)

shaunous said:


> Being hit by 2 cars and laid up in hospital never stopped me, the flu has no chance


Lmao,very optimistic .
Cheers...spog...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/8/14)

shaunous said:


> Being hit by 2 cars and laid up in hospital never stopped me, the flu has no chance


Having Chemo one of the many side effects is lack of sex drive, at the offset I told the oncologist I doubt whether the Chemo would stop mine, on my second session he was going through the side effects with me and when it came to sex he asked me if I had noticed any changes, I told him that I had lost interest in sex he smiled as if to say I told you so, then he asked when I first noticed it I told him twice last night and then again this morning.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (16/8/14)

After reading this thread all week I've now somehow picked up 'the cold', which is pretty annoying as:
- I feel sh!thouse
- I brewed this morning anyway and usually like to have a beer post-cube to congratulate myself on all my hard work
- my tastebuds have gone AWOL judging by the iced coffee I had earlier
- it's the [email protected]#king weekend!

As I see it there are two options:
- rest and take it easy, or
- drink some of my older beers I don't like too much but can't bring myself to throw out...I can't taste anyway and I will soon need the bottles.


----------



## Bribie G (16/8/14)

So what's with the latest Wanky car models (yaris, Fiesta, etc etc) that have to look like a stupid goldfish trying to suck up fish pellets. Dickhead designers.
The Fiesta in particular looks like it's going to throw up all over you if you get too close.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/8/14)

Prefer cute


----------



## Bridges (16/8/14)

Yeah... Agree, too many ugly cars to choose from these days...

edit - speeling


----------



## warra48 (16/8/14)

That Nissan looks like it's been modeled on a Cane Toad. Ugly doesn't begin to describe that one.


----------



## mje1980 (16/8/14)

If it's cheap to run and reliable I don't care what it looks like


----------



## warra48 (16/8/14)

After mysteriously struggling with stuck run offs and sparges for the last few years, I've finally found the answer.

CUT THE MASH.

How simple that was, and I finished the run off/sparge in less than half my usual time today.

I'm cranky I didn't do that sooner.


----------



## goomboogo (16/8/14)

mje1980 said:


> If it's cheap to run and reliable I don't care what it looks like


My wife had that line in her wedding vows.


----------



## Bribie G (17/8/14)

Rant:

What's the thing with the masses of miniature horses around the place nowadays? The Manning Valley is rotten with them, taking up valuable space that could be raising burger.

You can't ride them, they aren't popular as a food item but probably go well in a Dopiaza, they won't fetch a ball, you can't take them to the beach and you can't use them as a footrest when watching TV.

What's the point?

I was about to write that one advantage is that they don't hump your leg, however I'm actually beginning to suspect something disgustingly perverted is festering behind the scenes here. :unsure:


----------



## Camo6 (17/8/14)

The main problem is too many pensioners have taken to shopping at Aldi's and the like for the cheapest meat. There's just no money in farming any more.

The good news is that European enterprises have invested a lot of money into buying good grazing land in Oz and raising miniature horses which can then be turned into meat for their chain of Aldi stores.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/8/14)

...also... miniature horses have a smaller foot print on the environment as well because they are smaller than normal horses


----------



## Bribie G (17/8/14)

but then they fit more into the paddock.

Aldi are already test marketing products in their Homeland:


----------



## Camo6 (17/8/14)

Thank God no one listened to the neigh-sayers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/8/14)

Bribie G said:


> but then they fit more into the paddock.


I never said it would make sense or be logical....


----------



## goomboogo (18/8/14)

Bribie G said:


> but then they fit more into the paddock.
> 
> Aldi are already test marketing products in their Homeland:
> 
> ...


2:30 per kilo for human hand. That's a bargain considering you get a free watch with every hand.


----------



## Florian (18/8/14)

That's per piece, not per kilo.

And sorry to disappoint, but that's not Aldi either, obviously.


----------



## Dave70 (18/8/14)

I personally would consume mini horse small-goods. 


You just need the correct marketing. Like French words.

*Tête de veau? *Mmmm. Doesn't sound like whole calf's head boiled in broth at all.


----------



## Blind Dog (18/8/14)

Not that fussed by horse, but I'd draw the line at this


----------



## Blind Dog (18/8/14)

Even if it had a fancy French name


----------



## shaunous (18/8/14)

Mmmmmmmm Yummo! 

Good God that's terrible!


----------



## Camo6 (18/8/14)

Diner: "Waiter, there's some ebola in my soup!"

Waiter: "Mmmm yes sir, everyone's dyyying for a bowl."

I can see Charles Darwin shrugging his shoulders at those photos. **** me drunk.


----------



## Bribie G (18/8/14)

I find that Guinea Pig gets a bit boring after a while.


----------



## Red Baron (18/8/14)

At least they've gone to the trouble of removing the fur from the Guinea- that bat soup looks like the poor bugger landed in it as it was being brought to the table.....

Cheers,
RB.


----------



## AHB_Admin (20/8/14)

goomboogo said:


> My wife had that line in her wedding vows.


Mine just said "I guess" then sighed.


----------



## spog (20/8/14)

austin said:


> Mine just said "I guess" then sighed.


And all that hard work trying to win her over, no wonder a bloke drinks ! 
Cheers....spog....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/8/14)

Pretty sure that was a joke, but I extend my commiserations regardless.


----------



## Tahoose (20/8/14)

All of these sick people not coming to work are giving me plenty of opportunity to do overtime!! 

Guess what I'm saving for..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/8/14)

Tarzan King of the Jungle Double Fist Mechanised Pleasure Master Dildo?


----------



## GuyQLD (20/8/14)

I googled that.

It did not disappoint.

http://www.pjfarmer.com/reviews.htm



Liam_snorkel said:


> Tarzan King of the Jungle Double Fist Mechanised Pleasure Master Dildo?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/8/14)

GuyQLD said:


> I googled that.
> 
> It did not disappoint.
> 
> http://www.pjfarmer.com/reviews.htm


I got this h34r:

_In response to a complaint we received under the US Digital Millennium Copyright Act, we have removed 1 result(s) from this page. If you wish, you may read the DMCA complaint that caused the removal(s) at ChillingEffects.org. _


----------



## Truman42 (20/8/14)

After my last post about Centrelink dramas I finally had a win. I phond them up after giving them a statement of child support paid and they said we did factor in your child support but it was slightly out and we owe you $72.00. Whoopty ******* doo. What about the $1500 you garnished for my tax return?
Oh that's child support you have to speak to them. So another call to CS and they tell me that when my daughter lived with me I didn't claim child support from her mother so they told Centrelink there was no maintenance action taken and that's why they garnished my tax return to the tune of $1500.
Umm I didn't claim CS from her mother because I was paying her for the other 3 kids that still lived with her FFS. And CS knew that because they worked out what I had to pay her. 
Typical bloody situation where the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing with these gov depts.

So CS send off the info to centrelink and I phone them back a week later and am told that not only am I getting back the $1500 they took from my tax return but also a further $1000 that I paid to Dunn and Bradstreet back in 2010 as I was told then I was overpaid and owed a debt.

She said to me you would be surprised how many people cop these debts and just let it go because they don't realise that it's a mistake.

You would think that if CS can work out how much I have to pay my ex for 3 of my children who lived with her while one was living with me that they would also be able to tell Centrelink that there are two cases involved not just one. But of course not. ******* useless.

On A Current Affair tonight they said Aust Post was the second most complained about department after Centrelink. Does not ******* surprise me.

So at least I now have plenty of money for some brew gear.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/8/14)

I had a call to CS today....wanted to update my income situation. The bloke I spoke to was really good and knew his stuff. He basically told me not to update my income situation as they base CS on your previous income, via the ATO. He said legally I dont have to pay anything extra until next financial year, but I could if I wanted to, but would affect my ex's FTB befit..etc...etc...

But the whole CS thing is a nightmare....they never seem to get it right unless you really push them...


----------



## spog (20/8/14)

Truman said:


> After my last post about Centrelink dramas I finally had a win. I phond them up after giving them a statement of child support paid and they said we did factor in your child support but it was slightly out and we owe you $72.00. Whoopty ******* doo. What about the $1500 you garnished for my tax return?
> Oh that's child support you have to speak to them. So another call to CS and they tell me that when my daughter lived with me I didn't claim child support from her mother so they told Centrelink there was no maintenance action taken and that's why they garnished my tax return to the tune of $1500.
> Umm I didn't claim CS from her mother because I was paying her for the other 3 kids that still lived with her FFS. And CS knew that because they worked out what I had to pay her.
> Typical bloody situation where the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing with these gov depts.
> ...


 Fark me,imagine the gallons of shit that would hit the fan if a private company was run on the same principals and actions ! Mind boggling.


----------



## pk.sax (20/8/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I had a call to CS today....wanted to update my income situation. The bloke I spoke to was really good and knew his stuff. He basically told me not to update my income situation as they base CS on your previous income, via the ATO. He said legally I dont have to pay anything extra until next financial year, but I could if I wanted to, but would affect my ex's FTB befit..etc...etc...
> 
> But the whole CS thing is a nightmare....they never seem to get it right unless you really push them...


Out of interest (non warranted), cannot you make an agreement with the other parent of your kid as to what your contribution will be and cut the government out of the story entirely?

Assuming of course that they are willing to sign a mutually agreeable piece of paper.


----------



## Blind Dog (20/8/14)

Tahoose said:


> All of these sick people not coming to work are giving me plenty of opportunity to do overtime!!
> Guess what I'm saving for..


You've been seduced by RMs sweet talk and are going to buy a Williams Wank?


----------



## AHB_Admin (21/8/14)

spog said:


> And all that hard work trying to win her over,  no wonder a bloke drinks !
> Cheers....spog....


We just had our first year anniversary a few months back. We have 2 kids and have been together for over 8 years.

In reality she burst into tears. I love that damn women.


----------



## Tahoose (21/8/14)

Blind Dog said:


> You've been seduced by RMs sweet talk and are going to buy a Williams Wank?


I'm thinking more down the line of a BM and a brew bucket


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/8/14)

practicalfool said:


> Out of interest (non warranted), cannot you make an agreement with the other parent of your kid as to what your contribution will be and cut the government out of the story entirely?
> 
> Assuming of course that they are willing to sign a mutually agreeable piece of paper.


You can make private arrangements, but you have to be carefull about the wording. And it has to be logged with CSA.


----------



## Blind Dog (21/8/14)

Tahoose said:


> I'm thinking more down the line of a BM and a brew bucket


Sweet


----------



## i-a-n (23/8/14)

WHO ORDERED THIS CRAPPY WEATHER 2 F'ING WEEKENDS RUNNING!


----------



## bradsbrew (23/8/14)

i-a-n said:


> WHO ORDERED THIS CRAPPY WEATHER 2 F'ING WEEKENDS RUNNING!


Me! Is great for the new turf I put in 3 weeks ago. Also a good tv day for the kids, so I am brewing.

Great weather this is.


----------



## pk.sax (23/8/14)

Bright and sunny here in adelaide


----------



## i-a-n (23/8/14)

Qld? Paradise? Not this winter. Wrapped up indoors with movies..... Oh joy.


----------



## Florian (23/8/14)

I'm with Brad. Gotta love a few rainy weekends in winter. 

just stick the kids in their gumboots and stuff and send them out into the yard, the house is lovely and quiet for a few hours non stop. Never lasts that long in the heat of summer.

what variety, Brad?


----------



## bradsbrew (23/8/14)

Florian said:


> what variety, Brad?


Sir Walter.


----------



## i-a-n (23/8/14)

I 999


Florian said:


> I'm with Brad. Gotta love a few rainy weekends in winter.
> 
> just stick the kids in their gumboots and stuff and send them out into the yard, the house is lovely and quiet for a few hours non stop. Never lasts that long in the heat of summer.
> 
> what variety, Brad?


I'm guessing you never lived in England....even my dogs were cold


----------



## manticle (23/8/14)

Why don't dog owners clean up dog shit rather than leave it in the middle of the main ******* shopping strip for pedestrians to spread far and wide and take into every shop along the way?


----------



## jlm (23/8/14)

I pick up my dog's, my own waste however......leaving that out for the ages.


----------



## manticle (23/8/14)

If I tread in human grogans down in Tassie, I'll be knocking on your door.


----------



## Not For Horses (23/8/14)

I have a funny story about poo, a teapot, some superglue and Osama Bin Laden...


----------



## pk.sax (23/8/14)

manticle said:


> Why don't dog owners clean up dog shit rather than leave it in the middle of the main ******* shopping strip for pedestrians to spread far and wide and take into every shop along the way?





manticle said:


> Why don't dog owners clean up dog shit rather than leave it in the middle of the main ******* shopping strip for pedestrians to spread far and wide and take into every shop along the way?


People just don't watch Seinfeld enough. I blame it on having it at the same time slot as MASH.


----------



## CrookedFingers (23/8/14)

I watched Seinfeld once......yada yada yada.....it was funny.


CF


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/8/14)

Was being the operative word


----------



## tavas (23/8/14)

manticle said:


> If I tread in human grogans down in Tassie, I'll be knocking on your door.


George St (Lonnie) on a Sat night. Bound to be a few grogans in the gutter.


----------



## Donske (24/8/14)

manticle said:


> Why don't dog owners clean up dog shit rather than leave it in the middle of the main ******* shopping strip for pedestrians to spread far and wide and take into every shop along the way?


It's a bit unfair to imply all dog owners leave their dogs shit for people to walk through. 

There are arseholes in every demographic.


----------



## Camo6 (24/8/14)

We need dog shit in society. It is a perfect reminder that no matter how well things are going the slightest lapse of concentration can **** up your whole day.


----------



## manticle (24/8/14)

Donske said:


> It's a bit unfair to imply all dog owners leave their dogs shit for people to walk through.
> There are arseholes in every demographic.


Not intentionally implying that about all dog owners - mainly just the particular one whose turd burger stretched over a 10m distance on the main street near where I live. I grew up with dogs, my parents are dog owners, I have friends who are dog owners and I bless all the little pooches and all the responsible owners.

I know I should have used the word 'some' as a qualifier but I'm using a mobile most of the time and am more economical with words. Dog owners who leave shit for others to tread in are the subject of yesterday's wrath.
Thankyou.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/8/14)

Camo6 said:


> We need dog shit in society. It is a perfect reminder that no matter how well things are going the slightest lapse of concentration can **** up your whole day.


True that.


----------



## Bribie G (25/8/14)

Most Seinfeld plots wouldn't work nowadays as they were pre-mobile phone and relied on the characters not being able to contact each other, not knowing where the others were or what they were getting up to, etc.

On the flipside, you should never base a plot on smart technology, it becomes laughable within just a few years. For example 1980s movies where henchmen are shot, factories are blown up, car chases are rife, so that the hero can deliver the entire company records of the evil world domination organisation to the FBI.

on a 3 1/2 Floppy.


----------



## shaunous (25/8/14)

Seinfeld is the best show ever, not a rant, just a strong fact.


----------



## Bribie G (25/8/14)

I used to fantasize about building a small house that, inside, would be an exact replica of Jerry's flat.


----------



## Pilchard (25/8/14)

Brad!


----------



## bradsbrew (25/8/14)

Pilchard said:


> Brad!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/8/14)

I would take one of these..


----------



## SBOB (25/8/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I would take one of these..


Imagine the brewery you could fit in there


----------



## spog (25/8/14)

SBOB said:


> Imagine the brewery you could fit in there


Yeah, and ya missus wouldn't be able to find you either...where can I buy one .
Cheers....spog....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/8/14)

Maybe we can crowd fund a tardis


----------



## Pilchard (25/8/14)

Stu I see this issue rubs you as hard as me and I'm raw..... I'm done with the prick.. Show some real promise in craft brewing or **** off...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/8/14)

yeah its a bit rich...hey..im new here...can you fund my brewery....


----------



## Dave70 (26/8/14)

spog said:


> Yeah, and ya missus wouldn't be able to find you either...where can I buy one .
> Cheers....spog....


Good. Plenty of room for a sexy sidekick assistant then.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/8/14)

I like your thinking Dave...I really do.


----------



## Airgead (26/8/14)

I dunno... I'd take Clara over Rose Tyler any day. Rose is a bit of a chav.

Or Nyssa of Traken. And she was a biologist so super handy in the brewery.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/8/14)

Cant resist a dog called K-9


----------



## Airgead (26/8/14)

Affirmative.


----------



## spog (26/8/14)

Dave70 said:


> Good. Plenty of room for a sexy sidekick assistant then.


I like the last line on the sign,what do have pull and what will open, snicker snicker.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/8/14)

Would you freak if Rose opened the door...


----------



## spog (26/8/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Would you freak if Rose opened the door...


No,just annoyed, doors have knobs.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/8/14)

Some have handles


----------



## HBHB (26/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Don't get me started on 40 zones. Why can't we teach kids, like we were, to be careful near roads and how to cross safely. Then the world doesn't have to go on slow motion just in case they run out in the road. We survived without slowing the space time continuum down for our safety....bring back Hector the road safety cat.


Because those same roads now have a lot more cars travelling them. Because now those schools don't have 100 kids attending with undeveloped frontal lobes (the bit that decides what's dangerous and what's safe - especially slower developing in males) there's 2000 of them. Because the image of an unthinking child bouncing off your windscreen isn't an image you can erase - ever. Because it's only going to take an extra 30 seconds to get where your going. Because there's too many mums and dads gone to work long before the kids have gone to school so they can afford to keep a deal or 3 of speed in the dresser and because too many of them haven't got the freeking neurons left intact to teach their kids road safety. 

Ever seen a childs brain matter on a car or on a paramedics boot while they're trying to intubate a kiddy with 0 chance of survival after they've been run over by a drug fucked moron doing 60 in a school zone?

It's 30 seconds of slowing down to save little ones lives. 

Small price.


----------



## Blind Dog (27/8/14)

HBHB said:


> Because those same roads now have a lot more cars travelling them. Because now those schools don't have 100 kids attending with undeveloped frontal lobes (the bit that decides what's dangerous and what's safe - especially slower developing in males) there's 2000 of them. Because the image of an unthinking child bouncing off your windscreen isn't an image you can erase - ever. Because it's only going to take an extra 30 seconds to get where your going. Because there's too many mums and dads gone to work long before the kids have gone to school so they can afford to keep a deal or 3 of speed in the dresser and because too many of them haven't got the freeking neurons left intact to teach their kids road safety.
> 
> Ever seen a childs brain matter on a car or on a paramedics boot while they're trying to intubate a kiddy with 0 chance of survival after they've been run over by a drug fucked moron doing 60 in a school zone?
> 
> ...


I'll ignore the apparent dig at working mums and dads (and FYI - with a veritable cornucopia of recreational pharmaceutical indulgences available, speed is so yesterday), and just agree with the rest of the post.

Police 40 zones with returning jihadists and tell them anyone doing over 40 is a Zionist


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/8/14)

Blind Dog said:


> speed is so yesterday


Xtal Meth....FTW.


----------



## HBHB (27/8/14)

Blind Dog said:


> I'll ignore the apparent dig at working mums and dads


Read it again....

there's no "Dig" at all. Being a working dad myself and having been the sole provider and parent for my son from the time he was nearly 3, I can appreciate the need to work and balance family needs. Trust me, I get it. The "Dig" is at the ones that are so busy doing all the less important stuff for all the wrong reasons and missing the important stuff, like putting their kids safety and welfare before all else.


----------



## Blind Dog (27/8/14)

HBHB said:


> Read it again....
> 
> there's no "Dig" at all. Being a working dad myself and having been the sole provider and parent for my son from the time he was nearly 3, I can appreciate the need to work and balance family needs. Trust me, I get it. The "Dig" is at the ones that are so busy doing all the less important stuff for all the wrong reasons and missing the important stuff, like putting their kids safety and welfare before all else.


Fair enough. I must be extra touchy today


----------



## i-a-n (31/8/14)

Bikes, cars, utes. 
Stupidly noisy exhausts. 
Guys, they didn't come out of the factory that way. 
They don't make it go much faster, especially in a 40 zone. 
Find another way to let the world know you're hung up about the size of your little dick! Because I'm not interested.


----------



## Donske (31/8/14)

i-a-n said:


> Bikes, cars, utes.
> Stupidly noisy exhausts.
> Guys, they didn't come out of the factory that way.
> They don't make it go much faster, especially in a 40 zone.
> Find another way to let the world know you're hung up about the size of your little dick! Because I'm not interested.


Haha, agreed, the other one is those retarded off road tires on four wheel drives that never leave paved roads.

I get that people like to present the image that they are rugged out doorsy types (I'm not sure why, the out doors are pretty shit, why you'd want to spend your leisure time in them is a mystery to me) but they are expensive, wear out quicker, have shit road holding properties and ruin what would be a perfectly fine vehicle with insane amounts of road noise. 

Now all that is fine, if you want to ruin your car ride and waste money then more power to you, but stay the **** out of my nice quiet street at 3 in the morning, that bloody tire noise sets off every dog in the area, and most people around here have dogs.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/8/14)

i-a-n said:


> Bikes, cars, utes.
> Stupidly noisy exhausts.
> Guys, they didn't come out of the factory that way.
> They don't make it go much faster, especially in a 40 zone.
> Find another way to let the world know you're hung up about the size of your little dick! Because I'm not interested.


Well as a motorcyclist, I must take you up on loud exhausts.

Loud pipes save lives. Since the majority of motorists are ignorant to bikes ( purely because they dont F%$^&G look ) but when they hear one they tend to look around at spot the bike.

As one who has been nearly knocked of a bike numerous times because cage drivers dont look, I can say that you can visibly see a car driver noticing a loud bike

As for them little shitbox Hyundies etc with milo tin exhausts...yeah..thats just a wank, no need for loud pipes on cars...


----------



## i-a-n (31/8/14)

Jo


Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well as a motorcyclist, I must take you up on loud exhausts.
> 
> Loud pipes save lives. Since the majority of motorists are ignorant to bikes ( purely because they dont F%$^&G look ) but when they hear one they tend to look around at spot the bike.
> 
> ...


Good point Stu. But is it legal? 
I lived in the UK a long time and laughed at biker mates who used to dismantle the noisy exhausts every year to put on the factory fitted one for the annual MOT (roadworthy test) because it would fail otherwise.

(can you tell I live near quite a busy junction?)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/8/14)

Yes. It is now legal. The EPA used to be NAZi's about it, but have now accepted the fact and no longer chase noisy motorbikes


----------



## shaunous (1/9/14)

Donske said:


> (I'm not sure why, the outdoors are pretty shit, why you'd want to spend your leisure time in them is a mystery to me)


If u are serious, and u sound to be, that's the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. Hopefully you don't plan on having kids. Getting outdoors and camping is one of the most awesome things one can do, especially in our country. I don't have kids yet, but I'm guessing it's even greater for them. 

You are well correct on the mud tyres on a city 4x4 though, they cost big big dollars and are very pointless unless u are hitting mud tracks ALOT. They make driving on the road noisy as hell, and make driving in sand worse than street tyres(Despite what fresh out of school 4x4ers will tell you)

I'll let you off your outdoors comments a little for being a Football fan, but only a little


----------



## CrookedFingers (1/9/14)

+1 on that.
I reckon there is nothing better than being out bush, camping/hiking/drinking beers.....whatever.
The Aussie bush is an amazing place to be, anytime.
Sorry donske, but I reckon you're missing out big time dude !

CF


----------



## Donske (2/9/14)

Haha, we'll have to agree to disagree on that, I can't stand being out bush or at the beach, it's dirty, smells bad and is full of insects, not sure the fascination.

I should point out that I have actually spent more than a little time camping, boating and at beaches, my family were nuts for all that shite growing up, never appealed to me.


----------



## Mardoo (2/9/14)

So what does appeal to you? Sorry, not being a gobshite, I'm just curious what takes its place for you.


----------



## manticle (2/9/14)

You been to the wrong bits mate. Most of it smells amazing, a lot of it is clean as a whistle and there are insects in my inner city suburb.
I love insects anyway.

Except house flies.


----------



## warra48 (2/9/14)

manticle said:


> You been to the wrong bits mate. Most of it smells amazing, a lot of it is clean as a whistle and there are insects in my inner city suburb.
> I love insects anyway.
> 
> Except house flies and cockroaches.


FTFY. LOL.


----------



## Donske (2/9/14)

Mardoo said:


> So what does appeal to you? Sorry, not being a gobshite, I'm just curious what takes its place for you.



I'd much rather be sitting in a bar (whether commercial or at someone's place) or the football or at a gig or pretty much anywhere else, give me civilisation any day of the week.


----------



## Tahoose (2/9/14)

My rant is directed to my co-workers who just don't know how bloody spoilt they are. 

A tea room that provides; 5 copy's of 2 different newspapers every day, generally a morning and afternoon tea every day, which could be cheese, scones, fruits plate. A big flat screen tv so when it's a late the news or normal tv or sport is on. Loaves of bread. Last but not least a big bugger off coffee machine, which grinds fresh beans for every cup.

Do you think these people are grateful? Does my head in.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/9/14)

Where do you work again...


----------



## Camo6 (2/9/14)

And are they hiring?


----------



## Tahoose (2/9/14)

Hahaha, healthcare...

In other news the new guy at work is a spastic so maybe they will be hiring again.


----------



## i-a-n (2/9/14)

Tahoose said:


> Hahaha, healthcare...
> 
> In other news the new guy at work is a spastic so maybe they will be hiring again.


I'm in health and work like a slave! 

I sure am doing something wrong!


----------



## Mattress (2/9/14)

Tahoose said:


> Hahaha, healthcare...
> 
> In other news the new guy at work is a spastic so maybe they will be hiring again.


I work in the pre-hospital emergency health area.

We used to be provided with tins of International Roast at work but this has been stopped due to cut backs.

Things must be really crook when a tin of International Roast is pushing the budget into the red.


----------



## Blind Dog (2/9/14)

International Roast? Damn that's bad coffee

I've always been intrigued by Nescafé blend 43 which appears to be the standard crap coffee just about anywhere. The name implies there were 42 worse blends, and that's hard to believe (unless international roast was blend 1 I guess)


----------



## Red Baron (2/9/14)

Blind Dog said:


> International Roast? Damn that's bad coffee
> 
> I've always been intrigued by Nescafé blend 43 which appears to be the standard crap coffee just about anywhere. The name implies there were 42 worse blends, and that's hard to believe (unless international roast was blend 1 I guess)


I've often thought the same thing about Nescafe. After 42 previous attempts, that was either the best they could do, or they just gave up. As for International Dust, I'm pretty sure that it's what's swept up off the floor after a coffee run at Nescafe....... It disgusts me that I have to go and buy a tin of it when my folks come to stay.

Cheers,
RB


----------



## Bridges (2/9/14)

Surely no international roast is a good thing? that shit'l kill you...


----------



## warra48 (2/9/14)

Nescafe 43 was so named, because they claimed originally it contained 43 beans for every cup.

All coffee is crap, but then I'm a confirmed leaf tea drinker, and beer and wine of course.


----------



## Blind Dog (2/9/14)

warra48 said:


> Nescafe 43 was so named, because they claimed originally it contained 43 beans for every cup.
> 
> All coffee is crap, but then I'm a confirmed leaf tea drinker, and beer and wine of course.


43 beans of what? And stop ruining a great theory with the truth


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/9/14)

What is it with International Roast and health facilities....

When I was doing contract work in hospitals IR was the only coffee available...and I use the term Coffee very, very loosely...carpark dirt had more flavour

It was IR that turned me into a tea drinker....


----------



## Droopy Brew (3/9/14)

I thought International Roast was the bottom of the barrel.

Then one day, many moons ago at TAFE, I was introduced to Maxwell House...


----------



## Camo6 (3/9/14)

Isn't that where Robert Timms lives? Same neighbourhood at least.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/9/14)

Nothing beats


----------



## TheWiggman (3/9/14)

Blend 43, the VB of coffees


----------



## Tahoose (3/9/14)

. 



i-a-n said:


> I'm in health and work like a slave!
> 
> I sure am doing something wrong!





Mattress said:


> I work in the pre-hospital emergency health area.
> 
> We used to be provided with tins of International Roast at work but this has been stopped due to cut backs.
> 
> Things must be really crook when a tin of International Roast is pushing the budget into the red.





Ducatiboy stu said:


> Where do you work again...





Camo6 said:


> And are they hiring?


In Theatre, they have to keep the surgeons happy, just happens that we minions get to benefit also. I'm not going to argue with that!

Blend 43 is our backup, but at a pinch I'd opt for a black tea over that away.

Gone are the days where i used to love a double NATO coffee.

NATO Standard - 1 serve blend 43, 2 sugars and milk.


----------



## Truman42 (4/9/14)

Blind Dog said:


> International Roast? Damn that's bad coffee
> I've always been intrigued by Nescafé blend 43 which appears to be the standard crap coffee just about anywhere. The name implies there were 42 worse blends, and that's hard to believe (unless international roast was blend 1 I guess)


Pablo is worse.


----------



## spog (4/9/14)

You can still buy Pablo! Haven't seen that for years.


----------



## manticle (4/9/14)

Apparently glen20 can kill 'the' common cold virus.

Not really a rant but it could lead to one about the sheer stupidity of television advertising.


----------



## wynnum1 (5/9/14)

Glen 20 Kills Athletes foot fungus Trichophyton mentagrophytes so spraying your feed would not be advised .


----------



## Mardoo (5/9/14)

All this Nescafé talk reminds me of when some Aussie friends were staying with me in the States before I moved here. The girl asked if I could get her some real coffee. I had some pretty good beans but not the best so I thought OK I'll get the best. Got a selection of top-notch beans, even a flavored one just in case that was her thing. The tender little petal saw what I had bought and yelled, "No! REAL coffee! Nescafe!" Only because she was my best mate's girl did I respond graciously and get her some. Fortunately he dumped her before the end of the trip. And we drank the REAL real coffee in a toast to her departure.


----------



## goomboogo (5/9/14)

He dumped her in the middle of an overseas holiday. He must really hate Nescafe.


----------



## spog (5/9/14)

Ahh I've run out of beer ( my fault) had an absolute crap last 3 days at work,have to work tomorrow to try to catchup, feel like getting really pissed tonight but can't ,just realised I have doubled up on a job next week so I could be working Sunday too.
Bugger it ,Fridays are supposed to be chill days....shit shit shit etc.
No cheers,just glum spog.....


----------



## Mardoo (5/9/14)

Did I mention her punching my mate when he found her blowing another dude in my lounge room, then bashing her own face into the door frame, calling the cops and then claiming my friend raped and punched her? Saw it with my own eyes. She was one crazy bitch, fully worth dumping.


----------



## CrookedFingers (5/9/14)

Woah......


CF


----------



## pk.sax (5/9/14)

Making me feel like I've lived a very sheltered life...


----------



## Mardoo (5/9/14)

Sounds like a good shelter to me. The romance of crazy women wears out reeeeeeeeal quicklike. Dated one myself. Fingers burnt, lesson learnt.


----------



## manticle (5/9/14)

We all remember Perdita Durango


----------



## spog (5/9/14)

Mardoo said:


> Did I mention her punching my mate when he found her blowing another dude in my lounge room, then bashing her own face into the door frame, calling the cops and then claiming my friend raped and punched her? Saw it with my own eyes. She was one crazy bitch, fully worth dumping.


I knew a crazy bitch like that.Years ago at a party this nutcase thought it would be a laugh to kick blokes in the nuts she was told not to try it ,it didn't listen and tried it with several blokes,the end result was a punch in the mouth.
The cops became involved,statements were taken and she was told that she was damned lucky not to facing assault charges herself as nobody backed her bullshit claims of being a victim.
It was nuts back then,now it's completely of the rails with a mouth that would make a sailor blush,feral doesn't come close to describing it .


----------



## jkhlt1210 (7/9/14)

G'day guys here goes my rant....
Im originally from melbourne but have lived in townsville for last 12 years. The local aussie rules comp they call AFL. Hence the common quote " I played AFL on the weekend". No you didn't you tool you played aussie rules. Did you play NRL too? No you didn't wanker you don't play AFL! You play aussie rules goddamnit! THE AFL IS AUSTRALIAN FOOTBALL LEAGUE! Its a league not a sport! Do yanks play NBA? No they play IN the NBA! Christ! Anyway rant over


----------



## spog (8/9/14)

Poxy weather! I'm trying to finish an outside job involving sheets of iron but a severe weather warning has been issued for strong winds etc so I can't finish.
At least my day isn't as bad as the owner of this yacht which has dragged it's anchor in the rough seas.


----------



## Truman42 (9/9/14)

jkhlt1210 said:


> G'day guys here goes my rant....
> Im originally from melbourne but have lived in townsville for last 12 years. The local aussie rules comp they call AFL. Hence the common quote " I played AFL on the weekend". No you didn't you tool you played aussie rules. Did you play NRL too? No you didn't wanker you don't play AFL! You play aussie rules goddamnit! THE AFL IS AUSTRALIAN FOOTBALL LEAGUE! Its a league not a sport! Do yanks play NBA? No they play IN the NBA! Christ! Anyway rant over


Or people that say..Ive still got 12 demerit points, Im a good driver."

No you dont you have zero points because your a good driver. You dont lose demerit points, you gain them.


----------



## sponge (9/9/14)

Goes with ATM machines, PIN numbers and LCD displays..


----------



## Dave70 (9/9/14)

sponge said:


> Goes with ATM machines, PIN numbers and LCD displays..


And sharia law. 

or TGIF Friday.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/9/14)

Flano's & Winnie Reds


----------



## manticle (9/9/14)

Up there with unnecessary apostrophes for plurals I guess. And writing your instead of you're.
And other things.
And starting sentences with and.


----------



## Droopy Brew (9/9/14)

Whinging bitches- go have a beer.


----------



## manticle (9/9/14)

'No m'am. I know what beer leads to'.
'Beer leads to more beer.'


----------



## spog (9/9/14)

Ahh,the media,what a bunch of sensationalist lazy ignorant slobs ( well some of them apparently).
Dunno if you have heard but an object has been reported lying in 20 metres of water some 400-500 metres east of Boston Island which is off the coast of Port Lincoln,some media has said that it " could " be an anti shipping mine laid by the German navy during WW2, the German navy did do this.
Anyway one Adelaide TV news service? Did show underwater pics of a mine,this story is a ******* joke,obviously the media failed to do their homework or indeed use their common sense , an anti shipping mine still intact in the ocean after 70 years! Seriously.
Ah the media, don't let the truth get in the way of a good story,sadly some people believe such shite.


----------



## Camo6 (9/9/14)

God! I hope they can safely disarm it.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (9/9/14)

How the **** is the royals having another goddamn baby headline news? WHO GIVES A TOSS? Oh no Kate has been struck down with morning sickness.! So she's like every other pregnant woman on the bloody planet! That's not news it's gossip


----------



## philmud (9/9/14)

One of the UK papers ran an article speculating on whether the royal pregnancy would persuade Scottish voters to vote to stay in the Union. For **** sake!


----------



## pk.sax (9/9/14)

manticle said:


> Up there with unnecessary apostrophes for plurals I guess. And writing your instead of you're.
> And other things.
> And starting sentences with and.


I have a shirt like that. YOUR RETARDED

And occasionally, I wear it out to things.


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/9/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> One of the UK papers ran an article speculating on whether the royal pregnancy would persuade Scottish voters to vote to stay in the Union. For **** sake!


The pro unionists are just getting desperate.


----------



## manticle (10/9/14)

practicalfool said:


> I have a shirt like that. YOUR RETARDED
> And occasionally, I wear it out to things.


Your retarted


----------



## spog (13/9/14)

jkhlt1210 said:


> How the **** is the royals having another goddamn baby headline news? WHO GIVES A TOSS? Oh no Kate has been struck down with morning sickness.! So she's like every other pregnant woman on the bloody planet! That's not news it's gossip


And if he had a toss all would be well , hmm,but then he would be a right royal wanker.


----------



## shaunous (13/9/14)

I really wish the gutless city folk would stop dumping their pets out here when they don't want them. 2 male cats in 2 days now, quiet enough come up and want a pat. Come up to mine from the river.

Anyone want a male cat, bigger nuts then some bulls I've seen 

And that's no bull!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (13/9/14)

Hahaha. I've missed the "city folk" posts. Welcome back.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/14)

Y'all go back to sippin latte from a jam jar...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/14)

Good looking Jersey bull that one


----------



## Mardoo (13/9/14)

shaunous said:


> Anyone want a male cat, bigger nuts then some bulls I've seen


Man, some male cats got the SWAGGER! Friend of mine's barn cat used to walk his balls all over the joint. Continually pissed on the tractor seat. Point made.

"Got your balls right here bitches. And I'm only talking to the ladies, sucker."


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/14)

Male cat piss has an odour all of its own.....although not as bad as this chicks cheap perfume I smelt the other night at the pub...


----------



## queenslandah (13/9/14)

but i smelt this cat piss ,


----------



## StalkingWilbur (13/9/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Y'all go back to sippin latte from a jam jar...


City folk ≠ hipsters.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> City folk ≠ hipsters.


Does from this town.


----------



## shaunous (13/9/14)

It's good to be back SW. 

One cats gone now one to go.


----------



## shaunous (13/9/14)

Used to happen a fair bit but this year only have had 1 dog and 2 cats. 

People either to cheap or to gutless to have them put down so they drive them out of town and dump them at or in the river just below my house for me to put down or give to pound.


----------



## shaunous (13/9/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> post-25941-14106038984153.jpg
> 
> Good looking Jersey bull that one


It's actually a young Red Brahman bull. Newly acquired last week.


----------



## Camo6 (13/9/14)

shaunous said:


> I really wish the gutless city folk would stop dumping their pets out here when they don't want them. 2 male cats in 2 days now, quiet enough come up and want a pat. Come up to mine from the river.
> 
> Anyone want a male cat, bigger nuts then some bulls I've seen
> 
> ...


Jesus. Can't believe none of us cityfolk haven't photoshopped that pic and moved you a tad closer to that yellow fatter. "I jus' tryin push't through the fence ma."


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/14)

shaunous said:


> It's actually a young Red Brahman bull. Newly acquired last week.


I was Going to say Red Jersey Brahman X....

What are you putting him over..?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/14)

shaunous said:


> Used to happen a fair bit but this year only have had 1 dog and 2 cats.
> 
> People either to cheap or to gutless to have them put down so they drive them out of town and dump them at or in the river just below my house for me to put down or give to pound.


You could become the mad cat bloke from Coutts


----------



## goomboogo (13/9/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I was Going to say Red Jersey Brahman X....
> 
> What are you putting him over..?


Coals.


----------



## Camo6 (13/9/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I was Going to say Red Jersey Brahman X....
> 
> What are you putting him over..?


A fence by the look of his stance.


----------



## shaunous (14/9/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You could become the mad cat bloke from Coutts


The 2nd cat spent the night fighting my female cat. Sleeping cat noises isn't calming. 
I have 2 good mouse and snake catching cats already, don't need another. 

Again, who wants a friendly stray?


----------



## Donske (14/9/14)

shaunous said:


> Used to happen a fair bit but this year only have had 1 dog and 2 cats.
> 
> People either to cheap or to gutless to have them put down so they drive them out of town and dump them at or in the river just below my house for me to put down or give to pound.



How the **** can people do that and sleep at night, that's some cold hearted shit.

What is wrong with some people, especially considering that it is less ******* effort to post an add on Gumtree than it is to drive to the boondocks and drown your pet these days, the pricks should be shot.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/9/14)

Pet dumping pisses me right off


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/9/14)

I think its gutless to throw any animal in a bag then in the water to drown.

If you need to kill them then at least use a sharp axe and do it quick and cleanly..and as for the do gooders out there who stand on their soap box and yabber on about how they should be de-sexed and re homed....well...there are only so many homes and to many cats


----------



## Camo6 (14/9/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Pet dumping pisses me right off


Any excrement based fetish gives me the shits.


----------



## philmud (14/9/14)

Camo6 said:


> Any excrement based fetish gives me the shits.


Which is fortunate for the fetishists.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/9/14)

A golden shower will help wash it off


----------



## spog (14/9/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Rant time. Refer: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/nsw/pushed-beyond-despair-farmer-ian-turnbulls-family-says-feud-over-trees-consumed-hardworking-man-of-the-land/story-fni0cx12-1227009362264
> 
> Found a copy of the Daily Telegraph on the lunch table today and was confused by the headline. "Pushed beyond despair" it read. Is it just me or does this whole thing read like a sob story for the man who shot another man? Look at it in raw terms: a policeman was shot after issuing a notice to the accused and died as a result. The local MP says this: “It’s a tragic event that I think has been brought about by bad legislation,”[/size]
> Legislation put the firearm in the man's hand?
> ...


In the Magazine section of this weekends Weekend Australian is the story of this sad event it's an interesting read.


----------



## shaunous (14/9/14)

Donske said:


> How the **** can people do that and sleep at night, that's some cold hearted shit.
> 
> What is wrong with some people, especially considering that it is less ******* effort to post an add on Gumtree than it is to drive to the boondocks and drown your pet these days, the pricks should be shot.


Yeh, shits me to tears. Then they become wild and breed like mad and go on wild killing spree's. 

I saved 4 pigmi possums/sugar gliders last week from a cat. Coolest little things ever. 

This same bridge below my house is also used as a massive dumping ground for peoples rubbish, and if I don't pick it up on the way to work it floods down river onto farm land. Picked up 3 massive bags of children's clothes from the waters edge and 2 Tv's this week gone. Dag Namnit people!


Anyway, on the bright side, found a new little friend today.


----------



## shaunous (14/9/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> and as for the do gooders out there who stand on their soap box and yabber on about how they should be de-sexed and re homed....


Ever seen a male cat de-sexed with a scalpel and a gumboot? 

Sweet son of Zues!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/9/14)

No...they used a razor blade and a Blundstone...same effect..


Not sure why...but the cat was not overly impressed with the procedure...


----------



## Lincoln2 (15/9/14)

shaunous said:


> Ever seen a male cat de-sexed with a scalpel and a gumboot?
> 
> Sweet son of Zues!


I know a bloke who tried. As soon as the razor blade hit the skin the tom went psycho. His forearms and hands looked like a roadmap of an inner city. 80+ stitches, 2 days in hospital and a visit every day for the next week for intravenous antiobiotics. Fcuked his shit up good and the old fella kept his clangers. Very funny it was.


----------



## philmud (15/9/14)

To be fair to the cat, you'd go to some lengths to hold onto your agates, wouldn't you?


----------



## shaunous (15/9/14)

Lincoln2 said:


> I know a bloke who tried. As soon as the razor blade hit the skin the tom went psycho. His forearms and hands looked like a roadmap of an inner city. 80+ stitches, 2 days in hospital and a visit every day for the next week for intravenous antiobiotics. Fcuked his shit up good and the old fella kept his clangers. Very funny it was.


He tried to do it by himself? 
Crazy man.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/9/14)

Be still cat


----------



## spog (15/9/14)

Approaching an intersection today on the highway traveling at 110 kmh and when I am no more than 80 metres from the intersection 2 cars towing caravans pull out in front me into my direction of travel,****'n idiots are damn lucky I wasn't driving a semi or I would have driven over top of them,morons!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/9/14)

Got to love them caravans...right up there with ....well....caravans......


----------



## philmud (15/9/14)

My 18 yo brother is holding court on Facebook with his Uni friends explaining how much more humane Israel is (than Hamas) and recommending the IDF Facebook page as a good source of information. Trying very hard to bite my tongue.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/9/14)

Israel has about as much compassion for the Palestinians world as a scorned ex and her mother...

I despise Israel and there treatment of Palestinians. If Israel stopped being such an arrogant cnut then there might be a chance of peace

Better get a flame suit......nah...You guys should know me by now. :lol:


----------



## philmud (15/9/14)

I stayed quiet. Gotta remember how it feral to be eighteen and "right". Just hope he grows out of it. He actually said Israel employ tactics designed to minimise civilian casualties. **** me, they must be pretty shit at it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/9/14)

Well I suppose you have to put some sort of spin on it, afterall Israel is being persecuted by the Palestinians....


----------



## Camo6 (16/9/14)

Yeah. Them Jews. Always complaining about persecution...
Maybe I'm a bit Old Testament but if I'd shared their history over the last coupla thousand years I'd have a hard time letting go too. But I suppose that's one of the universal flaws in human nature innit?


----------



## mje1980 (16/9/14)

Just on country vs city. My in laws are from suburbia originally but moved up to tamworth a few years ago. Instantly we started hearing the "how good is it out in the country" crap. They just visited recently and were amazed at how much traffic there is, in Wollongong haha. Cue the endless garbage about how good it is etc blah blah blah. 

They don't mention that the other day they had 2 motorbikes stolen, a dog hit by a car and their car broken into.This is not an isolated incident. Funny how that part of country life nevertheless gets mentioned when they're on their "the country is so much better" rant. 

They don't even live on a property, just a suburban block, in a small town outside of tamworth. Doesn't stop the stories though. 

Personally I could care less and think people are people no matter where they live.


----------



## TheWiggman (16/9/14)

Are you kidding? Have you seen the numbers of aerials, and sizes of them on some of the V8 utes in the country? I saw one ute that had no fewer than 5 9dB antennas and thought "now there's a bloke who has a lot of UHFs." In the country, people's worth is measured on the number of UHFs they have because it means they're important and lots of people want to talk to them (namely other Bundy swillers wanting to discuss how impressive their aerials are).

It's important to have CAT mudflaps 4 or 5 abreast across the towbar. It compliments the RM Williams sticker across the rear window and with careful placement of the exhaust, will blacken up on one or either side and blow back when doing doughies in a paddock or doing a key-banger down a busy main street. This is for those who don't have enough prestige to install truck-style exhausts up the C and D pillars, completely with stainless steel covers.

While we're on stickers, I don't know about you but I'm impressed with how many country pubs and B&S balls people have been to. You can show this off by covering the back of the vehicle with them (if there's no more room on the rear window the rear tailgate will do). A custom sticker like "NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT" is unique and admirable, esepcially if installed on your 3.8 which you're "going to replace with a 350 Chev one day".

If you can't see the mudflaps and Bundy stickers because you're facing the front of the vehicle a large ram skull mounted to the 1t bullbar shows you the driver means business. A custom number plate like RUMPIG compliments the state plate perfectly. A row of amber LEDS (no few than 10) is quite often installed across the bullbar and it is all show, all class. Skilled placement of LEDs across some home-made stainless side skirts is simply a sight to behold.

If you haven't heard a hot-dog exhaust wrapping out in first gear down a kid-laden main street, and turned around to see a sticker-riddled vehicle that could be best described as a Bundy, RM Willams, CAT and GME-advetisement all rolled into one, you city boys don't know what you're missing.

ED: About 4000W of spotlight power mounted to the rollbar is a must. A Lightforce spotlight mounted through the roof is also desirable for street cred with the shooters (cheers spog)


----------



## spog (16/9/14)

The kind of vehicle you described is incomplete without 2 spotlights that are so powerful they melt bitumen at 50 metres and mudflaps bolted to the bottom of the 1t bull bar ( the purpose of which escapes me ).


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/9/14)

mje1980 said:


> They don't mention that the other day they had 2 motorbikes stolen, a dog hit by a car and their car broken into.This is not an isolated incident. Funny how that part of country life nevertheless gets mentioned when they're on their "the country is so much better" rant.


Ever lived in Minto...or Inala...


----------



## Dave70 (16/9/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> I stayed quiet. Gotta remember how it feral to be eighteen and "right". Just hope he grows out of it. He actually said Israel employ tactics designed to minimise civilian casualties. **** me, they must be pretty shit at it.


Well, considering they're trading salvos in one of the most densely populated citys on the planet, I reckon they go alright.

Perhaps if Hamas directed more efforts into protecting Palestinians by building bomb shelters (as the Israelis do) instead of excavating tunnels from which the launch terror attacks and kidnappings, and perhaps if Hamas stopped using civilians as human shields, and perhaps if they stopped launching rockets from the rooftops of domestic dwellings, and perhaps if they stopped using Palestinian backyards as munition stores, and perhaps if the Palestinian people had the foresight to study the charter of Hamas before electing them to power, http://avalon.law.yale.edu/20th_century/hamas.asp , that calls for the blood of its neighbors, they wouldn't be in such a pickle.

As I've said elsewhere, the Jews are no cleanskins, but their main issue is a PR one. Does anybody honestly believe one of the brightest and most technologically advanced civilizations on the planet wants to be fighting a war? 
Does anybody honestly believe that? 

Maybe your brother has an opinion worth hearing out.


----------



## Dave70 (16/9/14)

In similar news, I just finished the second course of antibiotics that have hopefully repelled the Hamas like assault on my upper respiratory system. Thought I had it licked the first time but it returned with a vengeance last week.
Holy ****. I coughed so hard last Saturday it burst capillaries on my cheeks, turned my eyes bloodshot, caused me to gaga and yack up horrible yellow stuff and left me panting like a whipped dog. 
The muscles in my lower torso are still aching from all the spasms of reeling coughing fits. 

I could really see how this kind of infection could bring an elderly person unstuck. Nasty shit out there this season. Flu shot for sure next year.


----------



## philmud (16/9/14)

Dave70 said:


> Well, considering they're trading salvos in one of the most densely populated citys on the planet, I reckon they go alright.
> 
> Perhaps if Hamas directed more efforts into protecting Palestinians by building bomb shelters (as the Israelis do) instead of excavating tunnels from which the launch terror attacks and kidnappings, and perhaps if Hamas stopped using civilians as human shields, and perhaps if they stopped launching rockets from the rooftops of domestic dwellings, and perhaps if they stopped using Palestinian backyards as munition stores, and perhaps if the Palestinian people had the foresight to study the charter of Hamas before electing them to power, http://avalon.law.yale.edu/20th_century/hamas.asp , that calls for the blood of its neighbors, they wouldn't be in such a pickle.
> 
> ...


If I want to know more about my brother's opinion I'll just read the IDF Facebook page. He's just regurgitating that.

I'm not going to get into the Israel/Palestine thing here, except to say that the IDF have killed very significant numbers of civilians. So yes, they've done a piss-poor job of avoiding that. Are the circumstances difficult? You bet. Would Palestine be subject to international military intervention if the tables were reversed and they were killing that many Israeli civilians? You fuckin' bet.


----------



## mje1980 (16/9/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ever lived in Minto...or Inala...


Yeah, I understand that. The point of my post was not having a dig at living in the country, more that we constantly hear how good it is from the inlaws. When really, they have the same problems we do here in suburbia.


----------



## mje1980 (16/9/14)

Dave70 said:


> In similar news, I just finished the second course of antibiotics that have hopefully repelled the Hamas like assault on my upper respiratory system. Thought I had it licked the first time but it returned with a vengeance last week.
> Holy ****. I coughed so hard last Saturday it burst capillaries on my cheeks, turned my eyes bloodshot, caused me to gaga and yack up horrible yellow stuff and left me panting like a whipped dog.
> The muscles in my lower torso are still aching from all the spasms of reeling coughing fits.
> 
> I could really see how this kind of infection could bring an elderly person unstuck. Nasty shit out there this season. Flu shot for sure next year.


I Dont think I've ever had a chest infection until about 6 weeks ago. Completely fucked me for a few days. Was absolutely terrible. Best of luck mate.,


----------



## mje1980 (16/9/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Are you kidding? Have you seen the numbers of aerials, and sizes of them on some of the V8 utes in the country? I saw one ute that had no fewer than 5 9dB antennas and thought "now there's a bloke who has a lot of UHFs." In the country, people's worth is measured on the number of UHFs they have because it means they're important and lots of people want to talk to them (namely other Bundy swillers wanting to discuss how impressive their aerials are).
> 
> It's important to have CAT mudflaps 4 or 5 abreast across the towbar. It compliments the RM Williams sticker across the rear window and with careful placement of the exhaust, will blacken up on one or either side and blow back when doing doughies in a paddock or doing a key-banger down a busy main street. This is for those who don't have enough prestige to install truck-style exhausts up the C and D pillars, completely with stainless steel covers.
> 
> ...



I see these around Wollongong haha


----------



## jlm (16/9/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Are you kidding? Have you seen the numbers of aerials, and sizes of them on some of the V8 utes in the country? I saw one ute that had no fewer than 5 9dB antennas and thought "now there's a bloke who has a lot of UHFs." In the country, people's worth is measured on the number of UHFs they have because it means they're important and lots of people want to talk to them (namely other Bundy swillers wanting to discuss how impressive their aerials are).
> 
> It's important to have CAT mudflaps 4 or 5 abreast across the towbar. It compliments the RM Williams sticker across the rear window and with careful placement of the exhaust, will blacken up on one or either side and blow back when doing doughies in a paddock or doing a key-banger down a busy main street. This is for those who don't have enough prestige to install truck-style exhausts up the C and D pillars, completely with stainless steel covers.
> 
> ...


**** yeah, that vehicle description sounds fuckin ace. 
If I was driving that thing around here I reckon I'd be knee deep in pussy.

Luckily those types of utes are pretty rare down here, even on flinders island where I am again today.
I remember (quite fondly) back in Brisbane working with a carpenter who got around in one. Had a big wrangler sticker on the tailgate. I took a few measurements and made up a sticker with some contact and a paint pen that simply said "WANG" and stuck it on top just before he left site one day.
Ladies, gentlemen, the wang wrangler is in town.


----------



## Dave70 (16/9/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> If I want to know more about my brother's opinion I'll just read the IDF Facebook page. He's just regurgitating that.
> 
> I'm not going to get into the Israel/Palestine thing here, except to say that the IDF have killed very significant numbers of civilians. So yes, they've done a piss-poor job of avoiding that. Are the circumstances difficult? You bet. Would Palestine be subject to international military intervention if the tables were reversed and they were killing that many Israeli civilians? You fuckin' bet.


Would there be worldwide condemnation, protests and boycotting of Jewish business and worse if the army Israeli army started using its own citizens as human shields, initiated a suicide bombing campaign and Reuven Rivlin adopted a genocidal policy toward the Palestinians of Gaza? You fuckin bet.

Reverse _that_ table and ask yourself why the double standard.


----------



## TheWiggman (16/9/14)

jlm said:


> **** yeah, that vehicle description sounds fuckin ace.
> If I was driving that thing around here I reckon I'd be knee deep in pussy.


Haha, I laughed.
Asked a mate at work here about this a while back 'cause he's a farmer and grew up in the bush, regular attendee at B&Ss, plenty of cowboy mates. I said "what kid of girls would even go for these blokes? Who do they think they're impressing?"
Straight-faced he said "Big girls."


----------



## philmud (16/9/14)

Dave70 said:


> Would there be worldwide condemnation, protests and boycotting of Jewish business and worse if the army Israeli army started using its own citizens as human shields, initiated a suicide bombing campaign and Reuven Rivlin adopted a genocidal policy toward the Palestinians of Gaza? You fuckin bet.
> 
> Reverse _that_ table and ask yourself why the double standard.


Don't worry, I don't like Hamas either. The thing is though, if you think the international community condones those things (and, I will point out that there's a lack of consensus about the extent to which they occur), then we must be observing different conflicts.


----------



## mje1980 (16/9/14)

Yeah Hamas is crap, too much garlic.


----------



## philmud (16/9/14)

I'm a hommusexual.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/9/14)

I made some killer hummus last weekend.


----------



## mje1980 (16/9/14)

So much garlic you lost your head?


----------



## shaunous (16/9/14)

I went to a B&S ball, and I owned a Chevy Lowrider and still wear nuttin but punk black threads, also lived in Southport GC at the time. 



Holy fuk them B&S's are wild, WELL, used to be, apparently alcohol laws and insurance has wrecked the whole vibe of them and unless its a known big one they dont happen anymore.
Paid $100, had to turn up in a shitty cheap suit, got given a plastic cup on a rope to tie around ya neck to fill and consume, and as much grog and food as u could ingest was the game. 
How can that not be fun. Except for the country music, damn thats a terrible terrible genre.




B&S utes are terrible looking things, thats for sure.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/9/14)

Did a couple of B&S balls in my younger days....Nothing on the planet compares to the old B&S balls......

Went to one that the spirits was mixed in a garbage bin and they just dipped your cup in it. The beer was poured from a sheep drench gun. I ended up 2 towns away in the opposite direction when I woke up the next day. Damn it was a good night.


----------



## shaunous (16/9/14)

Hahahaha, yeh forgot about the booze all mixed in garbo bins.


----------



## shaunous (16/9/14)

They called me OG Farmer 
















I wish I could have kept this thing, but alas, I have 2x 37 Chev's to turn into Lowriders now :beerbang:


----------



## mje1980 (16/9/14)

When you owned that did you always have your mind on your money and your money on your mind?


----------



## Camo6 (16/9/14)

...with a hand on a ten and a gleam in your eye?


----------



## Tahoose (16/9/14)

Low down gangsta set tripping banga


----------



## Blind Dog (16/9/14)

mje1980 said:


> When you owned that did you always have your mind on your money and your money on your mind?





Camo6 said:


> ...with a hand on a ten and a gleam in your eye?





Tahoose said:


> Low down gangsta set tripping banga


NFI - is my Pom background to blame? If so, are these likely to feature in the citizenship test or am I just an old fart?


----------



## pk.sax (16/9/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Are you kidding? Have you seen the numbers of aerials, and sizes of them on some of the V8 utes in the country? I saw one ute that had no fewer than 5 9dB antennas and thought "now there's a bloke who has a lot of UHFs." In the country, people's worth is measured on the number of UHFs they have because it means they're important and lots of people want to talk to them (namely other Bundy swillers wanting to discuss how impressive their aerials are).
> 
> It's important to have CAT mudflaps 4 or 5 abreast across the towbar. It compliments the RM Williams sticker across the rear window and with careful placement of the exhaust, will blacken up on one or either side and blow back when doing doughies in a paddock or doing a key-banger down a busy main street. This is for those who don't have enough prestige to install truck-style exhausts up the C and D pillars, completely with stainless steel covers.
> 
> ...


I thought it was lame that my factory fitted spotties only light up in high beam mode. Right, I now know what to spend money on. lol

PS: anyone able to explain how to/what is involved in installing an antenna that extends your cellphone signal?

What I don't get is how does it extend your signal if the phone isn't plugged into the aerial? And where do I get one of these things! Yes, I'm after some functionality here. My handheld UHF is plenty good for my UHF needs out bush.


----------



## pk.sax (16/9/14)

Blind Dog said:


> NFI - is my Pom background to blame? If so, are these likely to feature in the citizenship test or am I just an old fart?


You're safe. In (F)abbot's Australian Kingdom.


----------



## Dave70 (17/9/14)

Blind Dog said:


> NFI - is my Pom background to blame? If so, are these likely to feature in the citizenship test or am I just an old fart?


You just need to brush up on your Ebonics. And keep it real.


----------



## Mardoo (17/9/14)

Well FMD, another low rider fan here in Oz. Rare as hen's teeth it seems sometimes. Saw my first one when I was 12 in the States. Never stopped dreaming since.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/9/14)

practicalfool said:


> I thought it was lame that my factory fitted spotties only light up in high beam mode. Right, I now know what to spend money on. lol
> 
> PS: anyone able to explain how to/what is involved in installing an antenna that extends your cellphone signal?
> 
> What I don't get is how does it extend your signal if the phone isn't plugged into the aerial? And where do I get one of these things! Yes, I'm after some functionality here. My handheld UHF is plenty good for my UHF needs out bush.


By law you can only operate your spotlight on high beam, its basically so that you cant drive around town with your spotlights on and also for when you pass other cars on the road you have to dip to low beam

As for the mob phone antenna you will need to see some one who installs 2 way radio's ( or jump on evalbay ). Some phones have an actual external antenna connector on the back that connects when you put it in the car cradle, most just use a passive connection to the external antenna. You cant buy signal amplifiers for mobile phones as power output is limited by law.


----------



## pk.sax (17/9/14)

Hmnnnnn. I did go hunting on the net yesterday. An omni directional 6.5db gain broomstick should set me back about 100 bucks and then add on a patch cable for the s5 (cheap) or an induction cradle (more expensive) for a booster free antenna only solution.

Priority of projects though.... I need to get the motorbike on the road first.


----------



## spog (17/9/14)

Dickheads in the left lane who put their indicator on to merge with the traffic in the right hand lane and immediately assume that 2 flashes of the indicator give them the god given right to cut someone off ! Fuckwits!
This happened to me today,this dumb bitch in a brand new 4 wd did it as described above,changing lanes ?,give way!was tempted to give it a nudge thus bending its " oh my car is better than yours plebe,out of my "attitude a wake up call.
And then had the nerve to gob off at me in its rear view mirror,with driving habits and a mentality like that her car won't be pretty for much longer.


----------



## pk.sax (17/9/14)

It pissed me off no end in QLD that drivers just DO NOT realise that letting someone change lanes from the left is an option. Shocking coming from Melbourne where I was used to people slowing down and letting people in. Anyway....

Saw that they dropped the limit on the freeway over that bit off cross road to 90 because of those f'wit trucks. Well, not going to affect the average South Aussie driver cuz they drive at 60 in the 100 zone anyway. Won't stop the trucks either by 10kph...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/9/14)

practicalfool said:


> Hmnnnnn. I did go hunting on the net yesterday. An omni directional 6.5db gain broomstick should set me back about 100 bucks and then add on a patch cable for the s5 (cheap) or an induction cradle (more expensive) for a booster free antenna only solution.
> 
> Priority of projects though.... I need to get the motorbike on the road first.


I will give you a free tip as a former radio tech

Car kits for mobile phones make **** all difference in the end. You MIGHT get a slightly better signal in marginal areas...but thats it

Once you are outside the critical limit for coverage, nothing will help.


----------



## Mardoo (17/9/14)

Except the noodly appendage...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/9/14)

Mardoo said:


> Except the noodly appendage...


Thats a given. :super:


----------



## pk.sax (17/9/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I will give you a free tip as a former radio tech
> 
> Car kits for mobile phones make **** all difference in the end. You MIGHT get a slightly better signal in marginal areas...but thats it
> 
> Once you are outside the critical limit for coverage, nothing will help.


Dang. Thanks but arghhhh. Oh well, can't make an x-trail more 4 wheely.... Gotta submit to it! Sigh.


----------



## mwd (19/9/14)

Been sitting watching a blank screen on the telly for a week with the constant reminder "No Signal". Talked to the neighbour and it seems the digital frequencies have all changed and the box needs retuning. Aw well should be alright for the Singapore GP this weekend.


----------



## Eagleburger (19/9/14)

practicalfool said:


> It pissed me off no end in QLD that drivers just DO NOT realise that letting someone change lanes from the left is an option.


On the subject, seven or or so cars, bumper to bumper, entering a motorway. FFS, how can they possibly integrate?


----------



## zappa (19/9/14)

Undoubtedly because the car up front has hit the freeway at an earth shattering 50km/h and the 7 or so drivers behind now have the shits.


----------



## Tahoose (19/9/14)

Or every idiot already on the freeway decided to stay in the left hand lane when they can see the cars about to merge.


----------



## spog (19/9/14)

Food in a blokes beer fridge !
Yeah gotta family show at mine on Sunday,but there I am on a Friday night doing what I choose in my shed ( sampling) and the missus fronts with supplies to put in the spare fridge !,spare fridge be fucked,that's my beer fridge,am I allowed to put MY excess beer in the house fridge, no bloody way !
And no doubt come Sunday a stream of women,yes women will be traipsing through MY shed ( oh the humility ) and fondeling my fridge.
Kind of makes me want to be a fridge  .


----------



## StalkingWilbur (20/9/14)

Got home today from wakeboarding and the house had been broken into. They left the back door open and couldn't find the cat who is strictly an inside cat. Found her after several hours. Two laptops, two cameras a brand new modem still in the postage wrapping and a handbag gone. 

******* junkies! They didn't touch my beer or cigars so I'm drowning my sorrows. 

Ah well, could be worse.


----------



## philmud (20/9/14)

That's fucked! Bad luck dude


----------



## Dave70 (21/9/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Got home today from wakeboarding and the house had been broken into. They left the back door open and couldn't find the cat who is strictly an inside cat. Found her after several hours. Two laptops, two cameras a brand new modem still in the postage wrapping and a handbag gone.
> 
> ******* junkies! They didn't touch my beer or cigars so I'm drowning my sorrows.
> 
> Ah well, could be worse.


God that shits the **** out of me. Lost two tralies and a ute full of plumbing tools from my old address. ***** would pinch anything not chained down. 
Actually, the WR-F was chained down, so scratch that.

On another note, I certainly hope those computers and cameras didn't contain any - erm - 'sensitive' material you may have forgot to backup - or erase. 

Yes, could be embarrassing worse.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (21/9/14)

G'day guys me and the wife went out on the piss last night. Had a great night together drank some great craft beers. We were drinking and talking minding our own business when the table next to us someone obviously said something hilarious. Didn't mind the laughter until we heard this bitch yell out "LOL!" What the ****? Who the hell says lol? What's wrong with laughing?


----------



## Airgead (21/9/14)

jkhlt1210 said:


> G'day guys me and the wife went out on the piss last night. Had a great night together drank some great craft beers. We were drinking and talking minding our own business when the table next to us someone obviously said something hilarious. Didn't mind the laughter until we heard this bitch yell out "LOL!" What the ****? Who the hell says lol? What's wrong with laughing?


Someone actually said to me the other day - "That makes me sadface". I nearly stabbed them in the face. WTF is wrong with people.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/9/14)

like...whatever


----------



## philmud (21/9/14)

LMFAO

Someone had this convo when the kids started saying "cool".


----------



## StalkingWilbur (21/9/14)

Dave70 said:


> God that shits the **** out of me. Lost two tralies and a ute full of plumbing tools from my old address. c*nts would pinch anything not chained down.
> Actually, the WR-F was chained down, so scratch that.
> 
> On another note, I certainly hope those computers and cameras didn't contain any - erm - 'sensitive' material you may have forgot to backup - or erase.
> ...


Yeah. I've had a mates dirtbike stolen from a previous house before. I sold mine a few months before, made me feel even worse that only he lost his. 

And I'm 29 with a smoking hot 21 year old girlfriend... To say there is sensitive material on all laptops and cameras is an understatement. We're trying not to think about that part so much.


----------



## spog (21/9/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Got home today from wakeboarding and the house had been broken into. They left the back door open and couldn't find the cat who is strictly an inside cat. Found her after several hours. Two laptops, two cameras a brand new modem still in the postage wrapping and a handbag gone.
> ******* junkies! They didn't touch my beer or cigars so I'm drowning my sorrows.
> Ah well, could be worse.


Here's hoping that the electrical gear the scum nicked shorts out and fries them !


----------



## Bridges (21/9/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> And I'm 29 with a smoking hot 21 year old girlfriend... To say there is sensitive material on all laptops and cameras is an understatement. We're trying not to think about that part so much.


Best bet is to get on the front foot and put all that sensitive material up on here for us to decide whether or not you have anything to worry about...

Sorry to hear though, but seriously on another note my better halfs place got knocked over years back and then again 6 months later, the cops actually said it was common as they knew that it'd all be replaced with shiny new stuff by then. Karnts.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (21/9/14)

Hahaha. I've already gotta buy new laptops, would have to find a new girlfriend too if I did that!

Realised they took my favorite ******* watch and some other jewlery too. Lord help the next person I see doing something wrong to an innocent person.


----------



## Donske (22/9/14)

I've copped my third dose of the ******* head cold that's been going through work for the past 4 months, not happy is a mild ******* understatement, you'd think the **** heads with it would get a ******* clue and stay the **** away, but no, that would use up some of their bloody sick pay and we can't have that can we, that would encroach on their ability to be self obsessed arseholes.

The worst part is I don't have a ******* choice but to go in this week, my back up is on holidays and the other person who is supposed to be able to step in is useless and lazy. 

**** people. 

They're all shit.


----------



## Dave70 (22/9/14)

Airgead said:


> Someone actually said to me the other day - "That makes me sadface". I nearly stabbed them in the face. WTF is wrong with people.


Wow, sounds like you nearly had a 'brain snap', you know, the kind some some professional sports people suffer when they decide out of the blue smack their girlfriends / fellow drinkers in the gob or piss into their own mouths.


----------



## philmud (22/9/14)

Dave70 said:


> Wow, sounds like you nearly had a 'brain snap', you know, the kind some some professional sports people suffer when they decide out of the blue smack their girlfriends / fellow drinkers in the gob or piss into their own mouths.


To be fair, Carney was of sound mind when he did that. It's the only way to make Toohey's New halfway drinkable.


----------



## Dave70 (22/9/14)

You may well be onto something there. I'd say its highly plausible that New had already seen a pass through a liver and a pair of kidneys. 
Look out for the Toohey's "New" (New) -* organically filtered*. Coming to a liquor stax near you.


----------



## Airgead (22/9/14)

I claim severe provocation. Speaking in emoticons is an affront to all that is good and decent.

Fortunately I'm not footballer and have this thing called self control. However stabbing them in the face would have made me extremely happyface.


----------



## Droopy Brew (23/9/14)

Donske said:


> I've copped my third dose of the ******* head cold that's been going through work for the past 4 months, not happy is a mild ******* understatement, you'd think the **** heads with it would get a ******* clue and stay the **** away, but no, that would use up some of their bloody sick pay and we can't have that can we, that would encroach on their ability to be self obsessed arseholes.
> 
> The worst part is I don't have a ******* choice but to go in this week, my back up is on holidays and the other person who is supposed to be able to step in is useless and lazy.
> 
> ...


Soooo you work in hospitality then?


----------



## philmud (23/9/14)

My Father in Law just knocked over a full glass of Punk IPA! That cost me $0.83!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/9/14)

Send him a bill. Dont take spilling beer lying down


----------



## philmud (23/9/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Send him a bill. Dont take spilling beer lying down


That's $0.83 plus an admin fee of $999.16. I'll take a grainfather unit as payment in kind.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/9/14)

Dont forget to add postage & handling...that alone could get you a WW


----------



## Mardoo (23/9/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> Soooo you work in hospitality then?


Clearly not. There's sick pay involved.


----------



## shaunous (23/9/14)

Donske said:


> I've copped my third dose of the ******* head cold that's been going through work for the past 4 months, not happy is a mild ******* understatement, you'd think the **** heads with it would get a ******* clue and stay the **** away, but no, that would use up some of their bloody sick pay and we can't have that can we, that would encroach on their ability to be self obsessed arseholes.
> 
> The worst part is I don't have a ******* choice but to go in this week, my back up is on holidays and the other person who is supposed to be able to step in is useless and lazy.
> 
> ...


If u got outside and discovered nature and all it's magic you'd have a decent enough immune system to not worry about things like this


----------



## jlm (23/9/14)

^^^ Ha. While I sit somewhere in the middle of shaunous' examples of city vs country folk, I do have to wonder what an avowed anti outdoors person really has to complain about when crook...... "Had to spend the day on the lounge and watch tv.....best/worst day eva. Happy/sad face....LOLs."


----------



## pk.sax (23/9/14)

I got my bike started today, new li-pol battery, bike has been sitting around for 6-7 months now and it kicked over third go! Roars like a wounded beast. Needs the carby tuned up and idling adjusted but pretty happy so far.

As a rant, I have my fourth ******* cold of the year. This one is 100% from my housemate (teacher), had a terrible one and I got it this morning. Effing kids carry this shit and perpetuate it. Keep your sick kids home ffs!!! That's four colds this year after 3-4 years of no colds/flu at all. I'm hating it. And yea, more time outdoors isn't gonna help this. If it was germs building immunity the first three would've done it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/9/14)

I am annoyed that people spoil internet hoax's like that 3 breasted woman...

Talk about shattered dreams...

Next they will be saying that some porn stars have fake breasts made from silicon...


----------



## Camo6 (23/9/14)

> As a rant, I have my fourth ******* cold of the year. This one is 100% from my housemate (teacher), had a terrible one and I got it this morning. Effing kids carry this shit and perpetuate it. Keep your sick kids home ffs!!! That's four colds this year after 3-4 years of no colds/flu at all. I'm hating it. And yea, more time outdoors isn't gonna help this. If it was germs building immunity the first three would've done it.



I've dodged the bullet all through the last couple of months while the kids and work colleagues threw everything from avian flu to e. coli at me. Then at my daughter's birthday party last Sunday I broke one of my cardinal rules and ate a bit of the cake after a bunch of 3yr olds had all had a go at blowing out the candles. Now I know why they've banned that tradition at schools and kinders.


----------



## spog (23/9/14)

shaunous said:


> If u got outside and discovered nature and all it's magic you'd have a decent enough immune system to not worry about things like this


Outside ,into the shed and make a brew,or drink some,now THAT is magically natural system!


----------



## Donske (24/9/14)

shaunous said:


> If u got outside and discovered nature and all it's magic you'd have a decent enough immune system to not worry about things like this


Well played sir.

To be fair, I'm a pack a day smoker, I get plenty of fresh air thanks to the ridiculous discrimination against smokers these days.


----------



## mje1980 (24/9/14)

You probably get sick from all the stress from your job donske.


----------



## shaunous (24/9/14)

Donske said:


> Well played sir.
> 
> To be fair, I'm a pack a day smoker, I get plenty of fresh air thanks to the ridiculous discrimination against smokers these days.


I dont smoke and never have. But i do feel sorry for you smokers, i hate how the government has to basically ban smoking now or make it to expensive to keep up, instead of just letting people know it gives you and others around u lung cancer and then letting you decide for yourself. But i suppose it makes then shitloads in tax revenue.

The only thing thats scaring me is what the do-gooders will turn to next after they have basically made tobacco illegal in Aus, and high chances are it'll be taxing the crap outa alcohol to stop us all drinking.


----------



## sponge (24/9/14)

shaunous said:


> ...
> 
> The only thing thats scaring me is what the do-gooders will turn to next after they have basically made tobacco illegal in Aus, and high chances are it'll be taxing the crap outa alcohol to stop us all drinking.


Do we know any homebrewers?


----------



## shaunous (24/9/14)

sponge said:


> Do we know any homebrewers?


I know people grow wild tobacco too, but its illegal, just like homebrewing would become once alcohol is decided to be a killer.


Yesterday on JJJ's hack they had a big segment on the worlds food supply, its quickly dissapearing and we'll be living of insects, test tube grown meat and corn flower soon apparently.
If we let people die from making their own decisions through smoking etc, we wouldnt need to chase butterflys around for dinner.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/9/14)

Would it be amazing if people actually started growing vegies and fruit in there own back yards...

Ultra radical concept...but it could just work...




In saying that, I can see the Government being lobbied by big supermarkets to impose a " grow our own food" tax


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/9/14)

Alcohol is a dangerous drug and the biggest burden on society in the way of health,cost and civil disruption, the reason being more people use alcohol so a larger percentage abuse it. Even though the taxes increase with the strength of the alcohol I can't see it affecting the home brewers, I can't imagine a home brewer drinking to excess and going out and smashing a bus shelter.


----------



## Tahoose (24/9/14)

Haha you'd have to drag him away from his keg fridge first!


----------



## philmud (24/9/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Would it be amazing if people actually started growing vegies and fruit in there own back yards...
> 
> Ultra radical concept...but it could just work...


Anyone catch Insight last night? Was about the community response to a hypothetical pandemic. One expert guest was talking about the fact that there's approx 3 days worth of fresh food in the supermarket system at any one point in time. Pretty freaky when you think about the number of people reliant on a system that could be quite precarious in situations like this.


----------



## Camo6 (24/9/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I can't imagine a home brewer drinking to excess and going out and smashing a bus shelter.


As if the bloke who introduced those glass bus shelters didn't have a brother in the glazing industry. Someone's making a killing off those things.


----------



## Camo6 (24/9/14)

shaunous said:


> If we let people die from making their own decisions through smoking etc, we wouldnt need to chase butterflys around for dinner.


Bwahahaha!


----------



## Mardoo (24/9/14)

shaunous said:


> If we let people die from making their own decisions through smoking etc, we wouldnt need to chase butterflys around for dinner.


Quote of the month!!! :lol:


----------



## Bridges (24/9/14)

shaunous said:


> I dont smoke and never have. But i do feel sorry for you smokers, i hate how the government has to basically ban smoking now or make it to expensive to keep up, instead of just letting people know it gives you and others around u lung cancer and then letting you decide for yourself.* But i suppose it makes then shitloads in tax revenue*.


But how much does the treatment for all the different cancers and emphysema caused by smoking cost the government through medicare? I don't know but I'd guess the govt. still comes out behind. 
I don't smoke and don't really care if you do... Unless you do it near me...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/9/14)

Going for the chemotherapy costs about $800 / visit, chemo drugs on top of that $700 / month then there is the cost of other associated drugs, Oncologists, surgery etc. Unfortunately alcohol is not blameless in its contribution towards cancer, and neither is obesity, obesity is credited with the increase in cancer rates in the western world, 1 in 2 men will be diagnosed with cancer and 1 in 3 women. these are diseases we could do without if medicare is to keep going.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/9/14)

Well I suppose if your fat, smoke and drink lots your pretty well fucked... -_-


----------



## Lincoln2 (24/9/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well I suppose if your fat, smoke and drink lots your pretty well fucked... -_-


Oi!!, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/9/14)

Your not that fat..and you only smoke electronically


----------



## Lincoln2 (24/9/14)

Thanks mate.


----------



## BadSeed (25/9/14)

shaunous said:


> The only thing thats scaring me is what the do-gooders will turn to next after they have basically made tobacco illegal in Aus, and high chances are it'll be taxing the crap outa alcohol to stop us all drinking.


I know someone who works with these people and the health department have alcohol in their sights now, big time.

Not taxation just the harmful effects. Their aim is to have alcohol consumption viewed in the same light as smoking within 15 years.
IIRC the term used was "Group 1 carcinogen"


----------



## pk.sax (25/9/14)

It's interesting how people that eat too much tend to die...


----------



## warra48 (25/9/14)

practicalfool said:


> It's interesting how people that eat too much tend to die...


So do people who eat too little, not at all, or just the right amount.
Will any of us escape this?
After all, life is a terminal disease.


----------



## BadSeed (25/9/14)

Everyone who drinks water dies. Same for people who eat food.
You can take those facts to the bank.


----------



## spog (25/9/14)

warra48 said:


> So do people who eat too little, not at all, or just the right amount.
> Will any of us escape this?
> After all, life is a terminal disease.


Don't take life too seriously,none of us get out alive,


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/9/14)

We are all terminal except for the fact that our off springs are us, carrying our DNA so in effect we don't really die, life continues.
I have mentioned before about the Horizon documentary "Ghost in your genes" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMxgkSgZoJs
which explains it might not be what you have done to contract a disease but what our fathers or grandfathers may have done.
As for diet the least amount of food we eat the longer we may live, but I like lots of others, am a person who wants to enjoy life, don't smoke but have drunk a hell of a lot and have enjoyed my tucker.
Haven't dodged the cancer bullet but hoping to get away with it.


----------



## philmud (25/9/14)

When you want to level a personal insult at a forum member that basically entails calling them a two tonne vagina, but you exercise some restraint.


----------



## Droopy Brew (26/9/14)

Yep restraint sucks. I wanna know who the massive cnut is.


----------



## shaunous (26/9/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> Yep restraint sucks. I wanna know who the massive cnut is.


Did I miss something or someone?


----------



## philmud (26/9/14)

No, it was more that it was a good insult and I didn't get to use it. I fuckin' hate that.


----------



## goomboogo (27/9/14)

Earlier this week, a person offered me some unsolicited advice. I then came up with a very witty retort. If only I had thought of it 5 minutes earlier when it was needed.


----------



## shaunous (27/9/14)

There is a great Seinfeld moment that suits every situation 

'Jerk Store, I'm sticking with Jerk Store'

http://youtu.be/YLjxp_86dKs


----------



## Dave70 (1/10/14)

Ad placed on Gumtree yesterday, four scam texts already. Looking good.


----------



## mje1980 (1/10/14)

Haha, I remember when a workmate was selling a motorbike online. Jeez, we got a lot of mileage out of that. Until he realised he only ever got calls about it during work hours and there were some really stupid questions. I had him going for a while, then I asked him if it was a diesel. I could see him from the other side of the workshop, his expression was priceless.


----------



## Dave70 (1/10/14)

I'v e tried to have a bit of fun with a couple of em. You have to e mail them back as you cant return text.
Hang on.
No word of a lie, just got an enquiry from [email protected]


Time to wheel out the old porkspin link i guess..


----------



## Bridges (2/10/14)

? MMM pork.


----------



## Not For Horses (2/10/14)

So undercooked chicken. That's a hoot...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> Time to wheel out the old porkspin link i guess..


And we should prob stop about there, dont want any 2girls1cup or that dude with the jar....


----------



## philmud (3/10/14)

Last car I listed on Gummers netted emails from 3 oil riggers who wanted a car for a month or so while they were in country & they were happy to pay a couple of grand over value. Turns out two of them were mates! Small world! I had a bit of fun stringing them along but ended up sending a "let me google that for you" link with his name (Helvis Datford) in the search field. He went quiet after that.


----------



## Airgead (4/10/14)

Spent the day concreting. Footings for a lean to to park the trailer in. Plus footings for a retaining wall. 23 bags. Went to pour a well deserved beer and the keg blew after 1/4 of a glass. Spewing. I kegged one this morning but not gassed up yet. I'm drinking sherry instead. It's a very nice amontillado but its just not right after converting.


----------



## mje1980 (4/10/14)

Whenever I do concreting ( not very often I can assure you ), I make damn sure there's beer for after. If ever an activity earns you a beer it's concreting. Even watching blokes you've paid to concrete is thirsty work


----------



## Tahoose (4/10/14)

Not concreting but still to this day I can remember drinking 2 extra drys in about 10 min after building a deck in 38 degrees. God they tasted good, and that was when I was 16.

Concreting defiantly deserves a pint.


----------



## jyo (5/10/14)

When attempting to fly a cheap, crappy, show bag quality kite, strangers should back off!

I don't need kite flying tips! My pride was already hurt by the traffic-stopping tangled mess of string and cheap parachute material sprawled across the street, and then this guy starts rattling off about him being a world leader in fecking kite moon landings and offering advice on tail length and balanced flying techniques.

I'm binning the ******* thing tonight.


----------



## pk.sax (5/10/14)

Came down with the flu hard this morning.
5th one this year. The only fluey bastard I've met in the week prior is our planning manager.
Son of a bitch owes me a semi-ruined long weekend.
On the plus side, had a good night at gaylords, we walked in with a carton full of booze as byo, the looks on the faces of staff was priceless. couldn't get thru all of it so donated a bit to the table next to us, noticed the hipsters drinking decent beer having run out.


----------



## pk.sax (5/10/14)

Oh yea, my myki, which is a few years old now and I deformation used a few months ago came up 'expired' at the train station. Wtf naphthalene balls! You fuckin thieving cnut. I plan to complain bitterly next time I'm able to get to a station!
you charge me fines when I'm inadvertently caught on your stupid tram without a fare as you've made it impossible to get one onboard and then expire my myki! Balls, stinking balls!


----------



## Airgead (5/10/14)

Built the brick retaining wall today. Plus the frame of the lean to. Then helped the missus with the gardening.

But my Oktoberfest is gassed up and ready to go. Two pints in and feeling only a moderate amount of pain.


----------



## technobabble66 (5/10/14)

The Canadian Club ads.
"Like a snowball in the face ... from a sexy person."
Seriously?!? OMFG. Like that makes a difference?
It's still a snowball in the face, people!
Was this really the best line the ad agency could come up with? How much were these pricks paid to come up with that?? Such a lame line. I feel offended every time i hear it.

Admittedly many things annoy me more, but i just happened to be checking AHB when it played and could stop the rage.
Just don't get me started on people who drive slow in the right lane...


----------



## philmud (5/10/14)

The beer fairy ads were shite too. If the best reason you can offer for people to drink your dirty pre-mixes is to claim that a different drink is shit/boring/less snow-bally, then you're pushing shit uphill


----------



## goomboogo (5/10/14)

I'm drinking Maverick's tears right now. Surely, this is the shittest. Yes, I called you Shirley. Get over it.


----------



## manticle (5/10/14)

People are surprised that ads are shit?
Ads are shit. You heard it here first. Change the channel or turn off the box.


----------



## philmud (6/10/14)

manticle said:


> People are surprised that ads are shit?


No, irritated that a product like this sells itself by trashing another product. That shit is for telcos.


----------



## goomboogo (6/10/14)

I always drive at an appropriate speed when on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (6/10/14)

I ******* hate when you buy a six pack of hopefully nice craft beer ready for my long suffering 43 year premiership drought. The said beer turned out to be shit!! My beloved Souths powered home more so than the White Rabbit White Ale..... Tasted like apple cider for **** sake. I also hate grubby ******* bulldogs


----------



## real_beer (6/10/14)

I hate when you use your work phone as an alarm clock Mon - Fri go to bed late on Sunday and get woken up an hour early because of daylight saving kicking in eastern states. Teaches me to check the settings better from now on I suppose.


----------



## pk.sax (7/10/14)

Dang it, thought it was 1am and I was getting to bed reasonably, saw on phone and its 2am! Gotta do the wall clocks tomorrow.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/10/14)

mm...Daylight saving. Looks like the grass is going to grow more now with the extra hr of sunlight in the afternoons. Better keep an eye on the curtains to, dont want them fading.


----------



## Dave70 (7/10/14)

I like it.
The wall clock in the office will now tell the correct time until the 5/4/15.


----------



## Not For Horses (7/10/14)

I've been riding the motorbike around for the last 6 months with the clock an hour out. Thought beauty, this will be right soon. Bloody battery went flat last week didn't it! Now it's 5am at 1:30 in the afternoon. I'll get round to fixing that in another 6 months.


----------



## Kiwimike (8/10/14)

Be thankful you have daylight saving. Thanks to the farmers WA doesn't have it and never will. Bloody stupid!


----------



## shaunous (8/10/14)

Why did farmers not want it? As a part time farmer I love it, get home from my day job and have an extra hour of sunlight to get shit done. Dairy farmers i can probably see their point.

Its great working outside then coming inside on dark to have 2 episodes of Seinfeld just start on 'Free to air'.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/10/14)

shaunous said:


> . Dairy farmers i can probably see their point.


Yeah, reseting the watches on all those cows must be a real PITA


----------



## Not For Horses (8/10/14)

I worked on a dairy farm for 5 years. It was always nice before daylight savings started because you could actually see stuff at 4:30 in the morning when you were out herding sleepy cows. Then October rolls around and BOOM, darkness again.
The flip side of that is, when you're still moving irrigators at 8:30 at night, you can see what you're doing.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (8/10/14)

I don't get why everyone gets so fired up about day light savings. Both sides are equally ridiculous.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/10/14)

I dont get vegans...they allways look poorly.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (8/10/14)

I don't get it either, meat is delicious annnnddd nutritious! 

But some of those healthy, alternative vegans girls are bangin'.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/10/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> But some of those healthy, alternative vegans girls are bangin'.


That may be the case, but you should see Casino's Miss Beef. Yes its a real tiitle held each year in Casino, Nth NSW


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/10/14)

shaunous said:


> Its great working outside then coming inside on dark to have 2 episodes of Seinfeld just start on 'Free to air'.


When you come back inside it's 1996?


----------



## pk.sax (8/10/14)

I was used to winter time, offices and schools operated 1/2 to an hour later in winter so everyone is on roughly the same solar clock. We just force it with daylight savings. It starts too late and ends too early down south. Queenslanders rightly don't need it being so much closer to the tropics.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/10/14)

it would be ridiculous up here.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/10/14)

not really


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/10/14)

yeah, it would be. What's the point? Anywhere from about Brisbane up there would be no point.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/10/14)

Is it the curtains ?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/10/14)

the latitude.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (8/10/14)

Port Lincoln has Miss Tunarama!




Ducatiboy stu said:


> That may be the case, but you should see Casino's Miss Beef. Yes its a real tiitle held each year in Casino, Nth NSW


----------



## StalkingWilbur (9/10/14)

No. Of course it's not enough that you would break into my house and steal my stuff. Why wouldn't you come back three weeks later and steal something out of my letterbox and leave the empty package in there. 

This house is no loner home. I'm moving. But god help the ***** responsible if I find them before I move.


----------



## shaunous (9/10/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> When you come back inside it's 1996?


Not quite, we get Seinfeld every night, 2 episodes every night i might add. So some (like myself) would say its better then 1996.


The general arguement i heard in Se QLD when i was living there was mostly office workers, who work in a/c, who then live in flats and have nothing outdoors to do once home, maybe a lawn to mow or garden to water, or most likely paid someone else to do it being the GC.

'If you want daylight savings you can just get up an hour earlier yourself and let us sleep in'

*bangs head against wall.

Actually had an chat about it with our Mayor, he did have one fair point as his the local morning radio host, so getting up an hour earlier to run a radio program would suck.

But getting back to Seinfeld, and more so Kramer. 'Just set your body clock'


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/10/14)

Daylight savings basically means you just go to work earlier


----------



## Dave70 (9/10/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> No. Of course it's not enough that you would break into my house and steal my stuff. Why wouldn't you come back three weeks later and steal something out of my letterbox and leave the empty package in there.
> 
> This house is no loner home. I'm moving. But god help the c*nts responsible if I find them before I move.


What you need is a **** off sized dog.
Had the same issues at our previous abode. 

Pre dog - 3 incidents of theft. 

Post dog - 0. 

He _was_ fond of eating children however.


----------



## Airgead (9/10/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> the latitude.


I thought it was the pumpkin scones.


----------



## Not For Horses (9/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> He _was_ fond of eating children however.


You would be too if you had a tiny child trying to push a goat poo up your clacker.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/10/14)

Never ever finished an erotic dream, last night thought I was going to get Sarah Beeny always had fantasies about about her even though she is responsible for some of the projects my wife has given me after watching The Property Ladder.
But I can never ever get to the end of the dream :unsure: Woke up before the climax covered in sweat and demolition dust.


----------



## spog (12/10/14)

Careful ,you might starch your pyjamas.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/10/14)

Wish I could have last night.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (12/10/14)

We definitely need daylight savings in Qld. Never been able to understand how the **** anyone thinks having the sun blinding you at 4.45 in the morning is ok, but putting clocks forward an hour is "un-natural", which if you ask some Queenslanders, is the reason they don't want it.


----------



## philmud (12/10/14)

Dangerous dogs in public. Was just enjoying a food truck meal in some glorious sunny gardens when there was a whole lot of screaming - a staffy had gotten off the lead & latched onto the throat of some poodle looking thing. About six blokes including me trying to get the staffy off (no, not like that) and about 30 people gawking like it was part of their foxtel subscription. One even handed me a metal bar!
Anyway, if your dog attacks things, maybe walk it when there's not so many people/kids/dogs around.

Also curious. As a bystander helping out, did I need to be careful about what I did to assist? For example, if I had hit the staffy with the metal bar, could I have been in the shit? Is cruelty to animals contexual from a legal standpoint?

Edit: my 2y/o will be asking for stories about this for weeks


----------



## manticle (12/10/14)

I think smacking it with an iron bar would land you in grief unless your life or the life of another human was certainly endangered.
Please note I am an amateur brewer and professional art handler, not a lawyer.


----------



## spog (12/10/14)

If you hit it with the bar I would say you would be in trouble,but if you hit it because it attacked you no probs.
Mind you that dog could attack anything or anyone if it is so nasty.


----------



## philmud (12/10/14)

Yeah, that's kind of what I thought, glad I didn't, absolutely would have if it was a human in it's jaws. I initially ran over because someone said it was a kid.


----------



## shaunous (12/10/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Never ever finished an erotic dream, last night thought I was going to get Sarah Beeny always had fantasies about about her even though she is responsible for some of the projects my wife has given me after watching The Property Ladder.
> But I can never ever get to the end of the dream :unsure: Woke up before the climax covered in sweat and demolition dust.


Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap!!!


Wide Eyed & Legless for PM!!!


----------



## jimmy86 (12/10/14)

shaunous said:


> Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap!!!
> 
> 
> Wide Eyed & Legless for PM!!!


Geez Shaunous,
Just cause the bloke doesn't have wet dreams doesn't mean he needs a prostate massage. Lol


----------



## mje1980 (12/10/14)

A family member intervened when a pit bull went for their daughter out of the blue. Killed one of them, as anyone would. Police didn't say much, but the other one ended up being put down as well.


Actually I believe the dog owners were in more trouble than the family member


----------



## shaunous (12/10/14)

How'd they kill it? Just curious as if we get caught putting a Roo out of its misery when it's been hit by a car even on country roads, the do-gooders play up bad and tell us it could have been saved and the cops turn up at your door. It's ridiculous that it's seen as 'ok' to drive past and pretend you didn't see an animal fighting for its life, but un-lawful to put it at peace if it's seriously injured.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/10/14)

Cause Guns are bad m'kay


----------



## Blind Dog (13/10/14)

shaunous said:


> Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap!!!
> 
> 
> Wide Eyed & Legless for PM!!!


Pretty sure you can't get the clap from an unfulfilled wet dream


----------



## shaunous (13/10/14)

Blind Dog said:


> Pretty sure you can't get the clap from an unfulfilled wet dream



Seinfeld - The Tractor Story


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/10/14)

That's the problem, you can't have an unfulfilled wet dream, it wouldn't be a wet dream. I doubt whether Sarah Beeny would have the clap anyway, would she?


----------



## Dave70 (13/10/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Dangerous dogs in public. Was just enjoying a food truck meal in some glorious sunny gardens when there was a whole lot of screaming - a staffy had gotten off the lead & latched onto the throat of some poodle looking thing. About six blokes including me trying to get the staffy off (no, not like that) and *about 30 people gawking like it was part of their foxtel subscription*. One even handed me a metal bar!
> Anyway, if your dog attacks things, maybe walk it when there's not so many people/kids/dogs around.
> 
> Also curious. As a bystander helping out, did I need to be careful about what I did to assist? For example, if I had hit the staffy with the metal bar, could I have been in the shit? Is cruelty to animals contexual from a legal standpoint?
> ...



Its tough to lend assistance whilst holding your i phone steady / up loading to facebook / twitter / instagram / youtube I suspect. 

Far as I'm concerned, all dogs should be leashed in public. As seen on page 110, I use to own a rather large and what would would be considered by Joe public to be a intimidating looking dog to compensate for my tiny penis  for security reasons. The funny thing was he always seemed to be the target of smaller dogs when out walking, like the day one of those yappy shits popular with homosexuals and old women, either a Lhasa Apso or Shitzu came scampering out of its yard all foaming at the jowls and ripped into my dogs hock drawing blood before a hasty retreat. 
To top it off, the crusty bitch who owned it had the temerity to inform me 'that ******* pig dog should be wearing a muzzle', loudly, in front of half a dozen or so residents who presumably paused Wheel Of Fortune to get up and see what all the fuss was. 

What a delightful stroll that was.


----------



## spog (13/10/14)

Yappy dogs and old women,let me tell you a story, a true story.
Concreting a driveway at this old dears house with her yapping mutt that would not shut up,she was going out and asked not to let the dog out.
Concrete poured all going well when this Cnut of a dog got out ran across the wet concrete and attacked one of the boys,he back handed it with a steel float and killed it !, oh **** oh ****.....
A hole was quickly dug in the still wet concrete in goes the dead vicious Pygmy mutt and all evidence smoothed over.
Of course when asked, nobody new where the fucker had gone,trying to keep a straight face when denying any knowledge is difficult.
Cheers.....spog...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/10/14)

haha, excellent


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/10/14)

Love your stories spog, " No I don't know where your ******* dog is, dead set"


----------



## technobabble66 (13/10/14)

"I'm sure you're little doggie will be around here somewhere..."

"Maybe he's just hiding somewhere..."

"Have you checked under the house?"
Reply: "But the house is on a slab!"
... (- awkward pause -)


----------



## technobabble66 (13/10/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Love your stories spog, " No I don't know where your vicious Pygmy mutt is, dead set"


Fixed


----------



## Black Devil Dog (13/10/14)

technobabble66 said:


> "I'm sure you're little doggie will be around here somewhere..."
> 
> "Maybe he's just hiding somewhere..."
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave70 (13/10/14)

spog said:


> Yappy dogs and old women,let me tell you a story, a true story.
> Concreting a driveway at this old dears house with her yapping mutt that would not shut up,she was going out and asked not to let the dog out.
> Concrete poured all going well when this Cnut of a dog got out ran across the wet concrete and attacked one of the boys,he back handed it with a steel float and killed it !, oh **** oh ****.....
> A hole was quickly dug in the still wet concrete in goes the dead vicious Pygmy mutt and all evidence smoothed over.
> ...


Is your company called 'Fuhgeddaboudit' concreting?


----------



## welly2 (13/10/14)

Slow homebrew equipment suppliers. I've put an order in for about $600 of gear. Actually, this is the second order - I put one in last weekend, which still hadn't been dispatched by Friday, despite my almost daily phone calls to find out what was going on (and promises of deliver "first thing in the morning").

So I cancelled that order and ordered from elsewhere Friday night. I sent a follow up email immediately afterwards to get a shipping cost emailed so I could send them the cash. Haven't heard a sniff from anyone. The cash has been taken at least, unlike my previous order. A bit frustrating to say the least. Does anyone want to actually do business with me or what? :angry:


----------



## jlm (13/10/14)

As the owner of a rather aggressive dog (to other dogs, well, basically anything that wasn't a person really) that I had to put down, jeezus, a year and a half ago now, if you find yourself in the position of the previous poster who had to break up the dog fight here's what you do. Grab a fizzy drink (beer, coke, lemonade, west coast cooler [after all, it was a nice day at the park]) , shake the shit out of it and spray the foam up the nose of the offending dog. It coughs and splutters and you get it off the victim dog. 

No need to beat off (I think I've got the wording right) the offending dog. That's how I used to justify walking the dog with a few beers in pocket and in hand, just incase. And why I was no doubt known as "the drunk prick with the pig dog" everywhere I lived.


----------



## Mardoo (13/10/14)

As opposed to "the drunk pig with the dog prick"?

Great advice!


----------



## philmud (13/10/14)

Well, I'd rather do that than take one by stander's advice and "stick something up it's bum". Anyway, this was on the local talkback radio & TV news down here & apparently the staffy had been recently acquired from gumtree. It was put to sleep today which was probably for the best. Facebook tells me the poodle looking thing will survive, so I guess it's a happy ending. But not that kind, even though there were six blokes beating off a dog.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/10/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Facebook tells me the poodle looking thing will survive, so I guess it's a happy ending. But not that kind, even though there were six blokes beating off a dog.


 h34r:


----------



## spog (13/10/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Love your stories spog, " No I don't know where your ******* dog is, dead set"[/quote
> Yep dead set in concrete ,but the little fucker is still on the property,so still home.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (13/10/14)

welly2 said:


> Slow homebrew equipment suppliers. I've put an order in for about $600 of gear. Actually, this is the second order - I put one in last weekend, which still hadn't been dispatched by Friday, despite my almost daily phone calls to find out what was going on (and promises of deliver "first thing in the morning").
> 
> So I cancelled that order and ordered from elsewhere Friday night. I sent a follow up email immediately afterwards to get a shipping cost emailed so I could send them the cash. Haven't heard a sniff from anyone. The cash has been taken at least, unlike my previous order. A bit frustrating to say the least. Does anyone want to actually do business with me or what? :angry:


That's a shame. But I can say I've never had that sort of experience when dealing with online home brew suppliers. There are about half a dozen or so businesses that I buy my h/b stuff from. All of them are either sponsors or regular contributors to this forum and their service is %100. They never let me down, in fact, I'm always impressed by their exemplary service.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/10/14)

I've had great service from the sponsors that I've used. Only once was an order forgotten (I'd paid for it) and when I got in touch a week later they were apologetic, acknowledged the mistake & gave a $20 refund for putting me out.


----------



## tavas (13/10/14)

spog said:


> Yappy dogs and old women,let me tell you a story, a true story.
> Concreting a driveway at this old dears house with her yapping mutt that would not shut up,she was going out and asked not to let the dog out.
> Concrete poured all going well when this Cnut of a dog got out ran across the wet concrete and attacked one of the boys,he back handed it with a steel float and killed it !, oh **** oh ****.....
> A hole was quickly dug in the still wet concrete in goes the dead vicious Pygmy mutt and all evidence smoothed over.
> ...


Didn't find Jimmy Hoffa in there did ya?


----------



## Mardoo (13/10/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Well, I'd rather do that than take one by stander's advice and "stick something up it's bum". Anyway, this was on the local talkback radio & TV news down here & apparently the staffy had been recently acquired from gumtree. It was put to sleep today which was probably for the best. Facebook tells me the poodle looking thing will survive, so I guess it's a happy ending. But not that kind, even though there were six blokes beating off a dog.


I actually meant it. Great advice. Dog's noses are very sensitive. If you get a little something up there, not to mention an entire can of explosively fizzy soda, they're pretty well incapacitated.


----------



## Mardoo (13/10/14)

spog said:


> A hole was quickly dug in the still wet concrete in goes the dead vicious Pygmy mutt and all evidence smoothed over.


It seems the concrete has always been a little ruff in that spot.


----------



## spog (13/10/14)

tavas said:


> Didn't find Jimmy Hoffa in there did ya?


Maybe the dog was protecting his bones ( jimmy Hoffa).


----------



## welly2 (13/10/14)

Got an apologetic email from one of the suppliers today and offered me free shipping next time so that was good of them and the other place replied later this afternoon so all sorted! Was just getting a bit frustrated! However my fermentation fridge arrived this eve so all good again


----------



## Dave70 (14/10/14)

jlm said:


> As the owner of a rather aggressive dog (to other dogs, well, basically anything that wasn't a person really) that I had to put down, jeezus, a year and a half ago now, if you find yourself in the position of the previous poster who had to break up the dog fight here's what you do. Grab a fizzy drink (beer, coke, lemonade, west coast cooler [after all, it was a nice day at the park]) , shake the shit out of it and spray the foam up the nose of the offending dog. It coughs and splutters and you get it off the victim dog.
> 
> No need to beat off (I think I've got the wording right) the offending dog. That's how I used to justify walking the dog with a few beers in pocket and in hand, just incase. And why I was no doubt known as "the drunk prick with the pig dog" everywhere I lived.


Since we're beating off dogs, when my old man use to race greyhounds I'd sometimes help out in the catching pen. For dogs that were being broken in, the lure would be slowed toward the end so it could have a chew on it, (after its muzzle was removed) sometimes a dead rabbit would replace the lookalike. A couple of methods to get the dog to let go were to grab it by the tail and pull straight back, grab it by the ear and give a bit of a twist or actually blow a quick puff of air into the ear itself. I wouldn't recommend sticking your face that close however to a pair of rabid dogs going at it however.

Its no joke when things get snappy. I could lift my old Ridgeback / Bullmastiff cross up by dangling him off one of those rope dog toys as he held on with his teeth. Not bad for a 35 kg dog. 
Bloat - common in large dogs - got him about eighteen months ago. Horrible ******* way for your pet to go I can assure you.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/10/14)

I always thought sticking your thumb up the aggressor's clacker was the best way to break up a dog fight.


----------



## Blind Dog (14/10/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I always thought sticking your thumb up the aggressor's clacker was the best way to break up a dog fight.


I'm assuming you were either told that by someone who made it up on the inter web or someone who doesn't like you. Would stop the dog fight mind, it would just go for you instead.


----------



## philmud (14/10/14)

Apparently a woman employed the technique successfully in Melbourne a few weeks ago. Her radio interview was classic as she gave a re-enactment of the dog's reaction. 
In terms of the dog turning on you, I reckon some dogs won't attack people. After the incident on Sunday, I held the staffy by the collar while the owner washed his bites with water. It was highly agitated and could easily have bitten me, but I reckon he had eyes for the yappy dog only. Not that I'd have liked to test that theory further.


----------



## Dave70 (14/10/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I always thought sticking your thumb up the aggressor's clacker was the best way to break up a dog fight.


Or a people fight.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/10/14)

tried it?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/10/14)

.......be interesting if the dog was into that sort of thing......


----------



## Camo6 (14/10/14)

Imagine what would race through the dog's mind. He be like "I the toughest mongrel that ever lived! I gonna tear this pooch to pieces! Nobody fucks with dis dawg! I gonna kill.....WHAT DA FUK DAT IN MAH ASS!!!"


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/10/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> .......be interesting if the dog was into that sort of thing......


Would be even more interesting on the reaction in a people fight.


----------



## Dave70 (14/10/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> tried it?


Nah. I just assumed it works. 












Ducatiboy stu said:


> .......be interesting if the dog was into that sort of thing......


How _would _you explain why your dog keeps trying to back into peoples thumbs?


----------



## shaunous (14/10/14)

i 'know a guy' who 'extracted' dog semen for breeding purposes as the dog was very old and to buggered to jump up to engage himself. What become more worrying im told by this guy is that the vet got embarressed and told this guy to not tell anyone as its not normal practice.


----------



## shaunous (14/10/14)

Also im told puppies were successfully born and are now 1.5yrs old and making semi-decent cattle dogs.


----------



## Droopy Brew (14/10/14)

shaunous said:


> Also im told puppies were successfully born and are now 1.5yrs old and making semi-decent cattle dogs.


Except they cant jump a fence.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/10/14)

shaunous said:


> i 'know a guy' who 'extracted' dog semen for breeding purposes as the dog was very old and to buggered to jump up to engage himself. What become more worrying im told by this guy is that the vet got embarressed and told this guy to not tell anyone as its not normal practice.


When I lived in the Upper Hunter I knew a bloke who was, and it was on his business card, a " Professional Bull Puller".

He workeds in artificial insemination so his was to actually get the bull to fill up a jar, then he would put the bull sperm into long straws and freeze them.

Was priceless when he used to pull out his business cards and hand them out at the pub.

Mind you, he was making a lot of money pulling bulls...he can make $1,000's in one day if he got the right bull...


----------



## GuyQLD (14/10/14)

What a load of bull.


----------



## mckenry (14/10/14)

Here's my rant today. Pulled up at a woolworths fuel / caltex station. I was a bit peckish. Thought I'd grab a sandwich as the healthiest option in a servo. $7.25 for an egg and lettuce on white bread! WTF?? Had a look around for something else. Two meat pies for $5 - TWO. Jeezuz - do they really wonder why 50% of the population is overweight? Its so easy to take the poorer (I know egg and white bread isnt fantastic for you) option at that price.
Needless to say I got nothing to eat.


----------



## pk.sax (14/10/14)

Take a guess how people not from here regard the typical pub choices.... pie, steak, Burger, chips or **** off.


----------



## mckenry (14/10/14)

practicalfool said:


> Take a guess how people not from here regard the typical pub choices.... pie, steak, Burger, chips or **** off.


Well, pub meals - another rant of mine. $16 for a *gourmet* burger. What's fxcken gourmet about placing the top upside down next to the rest of the burger?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/10/14)

yeah but it's _egg dipped_


----------



## spog (14/10/14)

GuyQLD said:


> What a load of bull.


Or a bull of a load.


----------



## Camo6 (14/10/14)

mckenry said:


> Well, pub meals - another rant of mine. $16 for a *gourmet* burger. What's fxcken gourmet about placing the top upside down next to the rest of the burger?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odc73HTJScc


----------



## Dave70 (15/10/14)

mckenry said:


> Here's my rant today. Pulled up at a woolworths fuel / caltex station. I was a bit peckish. Thought I'd grab a sandwich as the healthiest option in a servo. $7.25 for an egg and lettuce on white bread! WTF?? Had a look around for something else. Two meat pies for $5 - TWO. Jeezuz -* do they really wonder why 50% of the population is overweight?* Its so easy to take the poorer (I know egg and white bread isnt fantastic for you) option at that price.
> Needless to say I got nothing to eat.


Thank you sir, would you like a gun at your head with those pies? I never wonder. The population (now more like 65%) is overweight because they're ignorant, undisciplined and lazy - or simply don't care about being overweight. Ad to this the fact that garbage food is cheaper to produce and sell and its a perfect storm. Not saying likes of Coles and Woolworths have a duty of care, but it would be a refreshing change of pace to see fruit and veg and meats periodically discounted heavily rather than 85c loaves of white bread, home brand ice cream or $13 for 24 cans of softdrink. 

You were wise to leave empty handed. 
Like the old adage says 'don't buy your food where you buy your petrol'. 
Servos are only good for large iced coffee's, chewey and impulse purchase big tit porn magazines (in a pinch).


----------



## mje1980 (15/10/14)

mckenry said:


> Well, pub meals - another rant of mine. $16 for a *gourmet* burger. What's fxcken gourmet about placing the top upside down next to the rest of the burger?



It's the fancy lettuce grown organically on the side of a hill next to maccu piccu


----------



## pk.sax (15/10/14)

Driving back from Melbourne I hit nhill at about 4PM on a Monday, working day.
Walked up and down the shops, not one open except the Realtors. And the 2 service stations!
Had to have servo food on starvation. That's how bad it is.


----------



## shaunous (15/10/14)

spog said:


> Or a bull of a load.


AaaYehaaaa!


----------



## Airgead (15/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> Servos are only good for large iced coffee's, chewey and impulse purchase big tit porn magazines (in a pinch).


Dude, have you not heard of tumblr? Or, lets be honest, 90% of the internet?


----------



## Mattress (15/10/14)

Next week I'm "celebrating" one of those birthdays that ends in a 0

About a year ago my closest mates decided we would celebrate by going to Brisbane this weekend and watch the Wallabies beat the All Blacks and win back the Bledisloe Cup.

The stars were aligning - new coach, new team and it was my birthday. How could it not happen. Flights, hotel and tickets all booked.

1st sign that things were going wrong - ANHC organised for the same weekend in my home town. Bugger.

Then the Wallabies drew the 1st test with New Zealand. Oh well, cant win the cup, should still be a good game of rugby.

Now the Wallabies have descended into chaos. Rumors of the coach having an inappropriate relationship with the teams business manager, details of derogatory and sexist emails by the players leaked to the media, players stood down pending disciplinary hearings, coach will be lucky to have a job next week, team disharmony a few days before a test match.

I just hope they have decent beer at Suncorp Stadium.


----------



## Blind Dog (15/10/14)

Happy 60th

BTW Beer's crap at suncorp. Tastes great if youre winning though. Here's to the Wobblies pulling it out if the bag (no allusion to the prior comments re bulls intended)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/10/14)

Go to the Scratch or Brewski to fill up on good stuff before the game - both are walking distance to Lang Park.


----------



## Dave70 (15/10/14)

Airgead said:


> Dude, have you not heard of tumblr? Or, lets be honest, 90% of the internet?


Sometimes I just like to keep it oldschool.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/10/14)

I sometimes even fax my posts to AHB


----------



## mckenry (15/10/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I sometimes even fax my posts to AHB


Way back when I was a young fella, we had to get the operator to put us through to the off topic department, to speak to another operator to post in the Continuing rant thread.


----------



## Airgead (15/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> Sometimes I just like to keep it oldschool.


Oldschool huh? There are specialist sites if you are into that stuff.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/10/14)

mckenry said:


> Way back when I was a young fella, we had to get the operator to put us through to the off topic department, to speak to another operator to post in the Continuing rant thread


Which was much better than attaching your post to a carrier pigeon....


----------



## Lemon (15/10/14)

Hang on, I'll get the girl to punch you out a telex on the machine, I think we still have it here somewhere...........


----------



## tavas (15/10/14)

mckenry said:


> Way back when I was a young fella, we had to get the operator to put us through to the off topic department, to speak to another operator to post in the Continuing rant thread.


Luxury!!

When I was a young fella, we didn't even have a Continuing Rant Thread. We had to post it in the WPMO thread.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/10/14)

Dont you be bringing them new fangled telex machines in here


----------



## warra48 (15/10/14)

I hate these continual off topic rants in this thread.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/10/14)

Best be starting an off topic rant thread


----------



## Black Devil Dog (15/10/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Best be starting an off topic rant thread


Where posts that aren't kept off topic, will be deleted.


----------



## Dave70 (15/10/14)

Airgead said:


> Oldschool huh? There are specialist sites if you are into that stuff.


To right!

_Cor Blimey!! _







Sorry.
I know its a bit racy.
But _corrrrrr!!_


----------



## Black Devil Dog (15/10/14)

What is "slowly pealing"?



That caption should read "The Belle was ******* unappealing".


----------



## spog (15/10/14)

That would have given my Grandad a chubby back in the day.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (15/10/14)

I'm sure there were centrefolds of smouldering "Miss February 1908" hidden under the seat of many a horse and dray.

Her suggestive pose, offering the reader a tantalising glimpse of her stockinged shin, that would otherwise be concealed by her flattering heavy linen gown and petticoat, would have had the young men of the day delirious for this seductive sensual goddess.


----------



## Mattress (15/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> To right!
> 
> _Cor Blimey!! _
> 
> ...


Reported!


----------



## Paulbroad (16/10/14)

Mattress said:


> I just hope they have decent beer at Suncorp Stadium.


Happy birthday, Mattress. 

Agree about the Scratch being good for a beer. The Statler & Waldorf on Caxton St has a decent selection of beer (as an example, Holgate usually features prominently), plus much, much better food than you'll ever get at Suncorp. Went there for my birthday lunch and had pulled pork burgers and pork belly paddle pops. So. Good.


----------



## Dave70 (16/10/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> What is "slowly pealing"?
> 
> 
> 
> That caption should read "The Belle was ******* unappealing".


You have to put it in context. To a Victorian gentleman, a stout woman with an strong back, robust ankle and wrist joints was sexier than Nigella Lawson seductively licking vanilla frosting off her index finger.

If she could drag a hapless sheep from a peat bog and nurse an infant on her hip whilst rolling bed sheets through the mangle you were on a winner.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/10/14)

I think that trying to get past all that whale bone and ironmongery they had in the undergarments would have dampened the sexual ardour, or premature ejaculation would have been rife in those days.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (16/10/14)

She could probably milk a dozen cows by hand, make a huge pot of porridge, feed husband and her 8 children, get them ready for school, as well as get the fire going and boil the copper for hot water, all before the sun came up.

Plus keep herself looking super hot, while doing all that, definitely a keeper.


----------



## philmud (16/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> If she could drag a hapless sheep from a peat bog and nurse an infant on her hip whilst rolling bed sheets through the mangle you were on a winner.


If you don't already write erotic fiction, why not?


----------



## manticle (16/10/14)

'Cos wanking over mental images of kids and sheep is somewhat frowned upon in contemporary society?


----------



## shaunous (17/10/14)

Back when women were real women ey 


Their still around these days, just seem to be better looking then that poor ugly wench. (Sorry if she is part of someones family tree around here)


----------



## spog (17/10/14)

Maybe she fell out of the family tree,and hit every branch on the way down.


----------



## Dave70 (17/10/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> If you don't already write erotic fiction, why not?


Let you in on a little secret, 'EL James' is a pseudonym..


----------



## spog (17/10/14)

50 types of hops,ooh yeah.


----------



## madpierre06 (17/10/14)

Mattress said:


> Next week I'm "celebrating" one of those birthdays that ends in a 0
> 
> About a year ago my closest mates decided we would celebrate by going to Brisbane this weekend and watch the Wallabies beat the All Blacks and win back the Bledisloe Cup.
> 
> ...



If you head up the North West corner of the ground at aisle 337, there's a public bar behind the food outlet there that serves packaged dbeer as opposed to the regular bars that serve Gold and HPL only. This bar has a relatively decent range, from Heineken, TED, Corona, 150 Lashes, Super Dry etc. It will be very busy there though, and the bar is open for up to an hour post game. 

For my own planned rant, went out to buy some shorts this morning and found at both Lowes and BigW the bloody only half decent shorts had these pissy frigging hip pockets that are only bloody 3/4 size in depth, won't even fully hold a wallet. Are the bloody manufacturers that desperate that they have to friggin' cut down on pocket material to cover the $1.80/hr wages they pay out? Really pissed off.


----------



## Droopy Brew (17/10/14)

Buy a bum bag mate or if you are American a fanny pack. Be good if you could by a pack of fannys though.

"I have a sex addiction- Im a pack a day man."


----------



## Ivan Other One (18/10/14)

Bloody polititians, hate the prick that's in power but the other options arn't that much better.

That's my rant, feeling better now.


----------



## Eagleburger (18/10/14)

****, i have to get up to make another coffee.


----------



## spog (18/10/14)

Eagleburger said:


> ****, i have to get up to make another coffee.


Same here,and we are running low on rainwater with no rain insight for weeks,and it's going to be a shitty 34 degrees today with strong north winds.......ahh grumble grumble and grumble again.


----------



## jlm (18/10/14)

I can generally forgive someone ******* up their there/their/they're (um...... ' )s 'cause realistically the english language is a bit of a prick with that sort of stuff and its always changing and shit.....But, my anus gets so massively traumatised whenever someone refers to a Belguim style beer so bad that I need to go and try to forget about it by downing 15 pints of traditional england bitter. 

Anyway.....I've got an arvo ahead of me on the ride on performing the anglo's zen garden (or mowing the lawn if you wish) so I goes on down to my closest BWS to get a handful of swillers to down while I rock bitchin' metal and punk rocks on the headphones and tame 2 acres of lawn (never.....ever.......live somewhere where there is that much lawn unless you can contain a couple of goats or similar there). 

See some Feral White in the fridge and think that will suit, what with the sun being out and all so I go for it. I'm just about to jump start the ride on after cracking one open when I see it:





My brain literally explodes.

Liek, who in the **** let that slip through to the keeper? Youse carnt evun spell properlies over their in WA? Being the internets with its anonmynities and the ability to spit bile without repercussion , I feel I need to finish with something like "**** you Brendan Varis, learn the difference between a nation and nationality or get AIDS and die.......I'll never drink your beer again", buuuuuuuttttt.....I'm just going to drink those 4 beers and get on with lief. ****. Life. And buy more beer from Feral when the need arises.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (18/10/14)

I hate ******* so called ******* friends who think it's ******* cool to hit on my ******* wife. Felt like punching someone's head in..... Although my lovely wife isn't the problem she told him to **** off.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (18/10/14)

Even worse the stupid krint thinks he's welcome to come to my Rabbitoh bar and sit on my Rabbitoh stools and ******* drink my awesome beer ! Don't think so chuckles


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/10/14)

jkhlt1210 said:


> I hate ******* so called ******* friends who think it's ******* cool to hit on my ******* wife. Felt like punching someone's head in..... Although my lovely wife isn't the problem she told him to **** off.


That's not a friend. Delete from your life.

Edit: I realise how redundant that advice probably is, I was in the gym at the time and that was the best I could manage haha. 

I've been there. Had really good friends you thought you could trust. Life is so much ******* better without them.


----------



## shaunous (18/10/14)

C'mon the wallabies!!!!


Raaaaaaaaaaaaaant!!!


----------



## manticle (18/10/14)

jkhlt1210 said:


> I hate ******* so called ******* friends who think it's ******* cool to hit on my ******* wife. Felt like punching someone's head in..... Although my lovely wife isn't the problem she told him to **** off.


Your wife is your friend and you know you can trust her. That's a win.


----------



## spog (18/10/14)

Karma will catch up him.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (19/10/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> That's not a friend. Delete from your life.
> 
> Edit: I realise how redundant that advice probably is, I was in the gym at the time and that was the best I could manage haha.
> 
> I've been there. Had really good friends you thought you could trust. Life is so much ******* better without them.


Cheers I couldn't agree more!


----------



## jkhlt1210 (19/10/14)

manticle said:


> Your wife is your friend and you know you can trust her. That's a win.


Yes I must say she's awesome! And sexy! I'm batting well above my average


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/10/14)

Its even worse when friends wives hit on you, knock em back they get really snakey and can cause a lot of problems.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/10/14)

Knock em up and see what happens. h34r:


----------



## seamad (19/10/14)

Nick White.
May he never wear a wallaby jersey again.
Less than 2 minutes to go, in your own 25 and an effin box kick. The second his boot touched the ball I knew we had lost.


----------



## shaunous (19/10/14)

seamad said:


> Nick White.
> May he never wear a wallaby jersey again.
> Less than 2 minutes to go, in your own 25 and an effin box kick. The second his boot touched the ball I knew we had lost.


I yelled at him via Northern NSW, I reckon he woulda heard me at Subcorp.


----------



## Lincoln2 (19/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> What you need is a **** off sized dog.
> Had the same issues at our previous abode.
> 
> Pre dog - 3 incidents of theft.
> ...


This is totally off topic (I realise there's a no topic thread and I seem to recall a dog thread), and really only aimed at Dave70, but you seem like a reasonable bunch of chaps so I'm willing to risk it.

I couldn't help but notice that your dog seems remarkably similar in appearance to my new co-brewer (16 weeeks old approx.) Even down to the little white patch on their cute widdle toes-ie woes-ies.


----------



## Droopy Brew (20/10/14)

jlm said:


> Belgonian.jpg
> 
> My brain literally explodes.
> 
> Liek, who in the **** let that slip through to the keeper? Youse carnt evun spell properlies over their in WA? Being the internets with its anonmynities and the ability to spit bile without repercussion , I feel I need to finish with something like "**** you Brendan Varis, learn the difference between a nation and nationality or get AIDS and die.......I'll never drink your beer again", buuuuuuuttttt.....I'm just going to drink those 4 beers and get on with lief. ****. Life. And buy more beer from Feral when the need arises.


Interesting- Belgium on the box but Belgian on the bottle- you would think being a brewery that consistency would count for something?

Quality rant.


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/10/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Knock em up and see what happens. h34r:


I'm pretty sure he was referring to male friends, they can't get pregnant


----------



## Florian (20/10/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'm pretty sure he was referring to male friends, they can't get pregnant


I always thought wifes are female? What did I miss?


----------



## spog (20/10/14)

jkhlt1210 said:


> I hate ******* so called ******* friends who think it's ******* cool to hit on my ******* wife. Felt like punching someone's head in..... Although my lovely wife isn't the problem she told him to **** off.


Years ago at a work Xmas show a couple of blokes had a go at the bosses wife and of course the shit hit the fan.
I was in Adelaide at the time but that didn't stop a fuckwit I used to work with claiming I was involved,he new full well I wasn't at the party but it didn't stop him from making bull shit claims against me,this moron has serious issues with attitude and big mouth,he thought it was funny to state his claims whenever he wanted attention and play the big man.
This continued for a number of years until one Friday having a few beers after work he opened up again,after telling him to shut the **** up ,he said with a shit eating grin on his face," or what" I hit him so hard it knocked him clean off his chair ,it took him several minutes to figure out what had happened,he then picked himself up and went home never to make his bullshit claims again.
I still can't understand how I didn't break any bones in his face or my hand,my hand was stuffed for a while after,there was a lot of anger behind the punch.
A number of blokes told me after they thought I had killed him,but said he had it coming as he doesn't listen when told to shut up.
He has since directed his shit at others but moves away from me whenever I am around so perhaps he is capable of learning a lesson .


----------



## Dave70 (20/10/14)

Lincoln2 said:


> This is totally off topic (I realise there's a no topic thread and I seem to recall a dog thread), and really only aimed at Dave70, but you seem like a reasonable bunch of chaps so I'm willing to risk it.
> 
> I couldn't help but notice that your dog seems remarkably similar in appearance to my new co-brewer (16 weeeks old approx.) Even down to the little white patch on their cute widdle toes-ie woes-ies.


Oh..cute. Pet rescue? 

If he's got some large breed in him and develops deep chest, just keep an eye on him and take precautions to avoid bloat as he matures. Had I known what to look for symptom wise, that handsome fellow would possibly still be eating children today. Still gnaws at me a bit if I'm honest.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/10/14)

You should have nipped it in the bud sooner spog. My now ex brother in-law tried to **** me up, not long after he had hooked up with my wife's sister he showed me a name and phone number he had of a stripper and told me he had a date with her, I asked him if she had blonde hair and tattoos as a punt, he said yes do you know her I said yes she works in a brothel which was close to my work I told him she was the most popular **** in the brothel. It knocked him down a peg or two but he went and told my wife's sister I was frequenting this brothel ( I have never been in a brothel in my life! ) and my wife's sister told my wife, it took ages to convince her I was winding him up but I never mentioned the fact that he had the strippers phone number and a date with her.
Now he is going through a separation and his business is in receivership, he owes the tax office and the banks big time there is a creditors meeting next week and I am accompanying my wife's sister, I will be informing the liquidator the whereabouts of a shed full of equipment from his now defunct business and a bank account he has in another business name into which he has been syphoning money.
Revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## spog (20/10/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> You should have nipped it in the bud sooner spog. My now ex brother in-law tried to **** me up, not long after he had hooked up with my wife's sister he showed me a name and phone number he had of a stripper and told me he had a date with her, I asked him if she had blonde hair and tattoos as a punt, he said yes do you know her I said yes she works in a brothel which was close to my work I told him she was the most popular **** in the brothel. It knocked him down a peg or two but he went and told my wife's sister I was frequenting this brothel ( I have never been in a brothel in my life! ) and my wife's sister told my wife, it took ages to convince her I was winding him up but I never mentioned the fact that he had the strippers phone number and a date with her.
> Now he is going through a separation and his business is in receivership, he owes the tax office and the banks big time there is a creditors meeting next week and I am accompanying my wife's sister, I will be informing the liquidator the whereabouts of a shed full of equipment from his now defunct business and a bank account he has in another business name into which he has been syphoning money.
> Revenge is a dish best served cold.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> Oh..cute. Pet rescue?
> 
> If he's got some large breed in him and develops deep chest, just keep an eye on him and take precautions to avoid bloat as he matures. Had I known what to look for symptom wise, that handsome fellow would possibly still be eating children today. Still gnaws at me a bit if I'm honest.


Had a mate who breed Irish Wolfhounds....beautiful dogs but the first 18 months where crucial in developing bone structure and build. Diet was important.


----------



## Dave70 (21/10/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> You should have nipped it in the bud sooner spog. My now ex brother in-law tried to **** me up, not long after he had hooked up with my wife's sister he showed me a name and phone number he had of a stripper and told me he had a date with her, I asked him if she had blonde hair and tattoos as a punt, he said yes do you know her I said yes she works in a brothel which was close to my work I told him she was the most popular **** in the brothel. It knocked him down a peg or two but he went and told my wife's sister I was frequenting this brothel ( I have never been in a brothel in my life! ) and my wife's sister told my wife, it took ages to convince her I was winding him up but I never mentioned the fact that he had the strippers phone number and a date with her.
> *Now he is going through a separation and his business is in receivership, he owes the tax office and the banks big time there is a creditors meeting next week and I am accompanying my wife's sister, I will be informing the liquidator the whereabouts of a shed full of equipment from his now defunct business and a bank account he has in another business name into which he has been syphoning money.*
> Revenge is a dish best served cold.



Good, give him one for me. 

As a mug who's been at the helm of a small business for many years now, I'd assume there would be plenty of people on the wrong side that receivership. We've had more hits than a ******* blackjack table. Most of the time these pricks _know_ they're going under, however trading whilst insolvent seems no barrier to them. Neither does potentially bankrupting suppliers and ripping off customers when they tank. And nobody has got your back. ASIC? The ombudsman? Department of fair trading? Forget it. And the ATO only gives a **** about what you owe them. They _will _get their money. And liquidators are the biggest carrion feeders of all. If there was anything left in the pot for the creditors, their rates of $500 and up for per hour for senior partners soon takes care of that. 

So whats left? Pay a ******* solicitor ten grand to drag some arsehole into court the recover a five grand debt? Pretty much how it goes. 

Enjoy your retaliation. I'm jealous as all get out.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/10/14)

It isn't just for me, he has threatened my sister in law not to put a caveat on the house because he needs the proceeds of the sale of the house to help pay his debts, I haven't got the list of creditors yet and I don't know which tax he owes ATO.

I nearly got caught for an $18,000 debt but managed to get $15,000 of that before the customer went under, after that I put a $2000 credit limit on everyone I dealt with if they wanted more they paid the money owing and that worked. But what I always failed to see is, if you supply goods or services or both how come the buyer gets 30 days credit, which as you know doubles if purchased at the beginning of the month, it is an out dated method of doing business, I had one customer who owed me money when I rang him he said his terms were 90 days! How the **** does a purchaser make up the terms for his purchase?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/10/14)

That's what coles & woolies do. It's so they can sell the produce before paying for it.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/10/14)

True Liam but wrong, the works been done, wages have been paid if only suppliers could man up in unison and demand COD I know it would never happen but money has to be kept moving, I do believe some of the big stores in the UK do cheque runs once or twice a year.
Also what Dave said was right ASIC is just a waste of government money, a friend of mine got caught for a bit of money just a few hundred dollars, but the guy stayed in the same factory, got a business name which was almost the same as the company name which had gone into liquidation and it was the 3 rd time he had done this, ASIC didn't do anything, on the creditors list was even the milkman for about $25.00, he never even paid that.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/10/14)

oh yeah it's completely wrong I agree. The buyer calling the shots, if you don't comply they'll just move onto the next producer.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/10/14)

Same with the banks, they call the shots now, all because of the plastic, if everyone got paid real cash the banks would be on the back foot touting for business instead of ripping us all off, the best thing that could happen to the banks was credit cards and debit cards, they are laughing all the way to the bank and home again, especially when people don't pay their credit cards debts on time.
A woman was on the phone yesterday to a radio station here in Melbourne complaining that she went to draw some cash out of her savings account and got charged $2.50 for the privilege!


----------



## Dave70 (21/10/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> It isn't just for me, *he has threatened my sister in law not to put a caveat on the house because he needs the proceeds of the sale of the house to help pay his debts, I haven't got the list of creditors yet and I don't know which tax he owes ATO.*
> 
> I nearly got caught for an $18,000 debt but managed to get $15,000 of that before the customer went under, after that I put a $2000 credit limit on everyone I dealt with if they wanted more they paid the money owing and that worked. But what I always failed to see is, if you supply goods or services or both how come the buyer gets 30 days credit, which as you know doubles if purchased at the beginning of the month, it is an out dated method of doing business, I had one customer who owed me money when I rang him he said his terms were 90 days! How the **** does a purchaser make up the terms for his purchase?


If his business is in the hands of receivers / liquidators, that's illegal. Its preferential payment and the creditors can be forced by law to repay the money if its discovered. Its generally secured creditors / employees / ATO that get paid first. 
Had an almost identical situation in March this year. The particular cocksucker in that case basically filed for personal bankruptcy - since no assets were under his name he was sweet - and now enjoys a nice paying job with a company car as a consultant. 
It stinks.


----------



## malt and barley blues (21/10/14)

I think in the cocksuckers case he would only be allowed to earn a certain amount and once it goes over that he is obliged to use that money to pay his creditors,but as mentioned previously who will enforce it, ombudsmen are a waste of time, it is too much hard work for them to make bankrupts pay up.
Unlike banks small businesses don't put a surcharge on their costs to the consumer to cover bad debts.


----------



## Dave70 (21/10/14)

malt & barley blues said:


> I think in the cocksuckers case he would only be allowed to earn a certain amount and once it goes over that he is *obliged to use that money to pay his creditors*,but as mentioned previously who will enforce it, ombudsmen are a waste of time, it is too much hard work for them to make bankrupts pay up.
> Unlike banks small businesses don't put a surcharge on their costs to the consumer to cover bad debts.


Nope, don't work like child support sadly. As a lowly creditor, basically the only consolation is writing off the debt and claiming the deduction at tax time. Whoopee..


----------



## spog (21/10/14)

On the upside the cocksucker won't get credit for a long time .


----------



## Dave70 (21/10/14)

spog said:


> On the upside the cocksucker won't get credit for a long time .


One of his former employees who got shafted for around two years super, overtime and entitlements fronted him and punched him across the car park. 
Credit where credit is due.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/10/14)

Credit where credit is due. (quote Dave70)
Like that, and I hope it was a big car park.


----------



## shaunous (21/10/14)

Anyone had someone else set up an ebay account in their name and buy a heap of shit then get it closed down, then receive a letter from a debt collector saying you owe them money as ebay has passed it onto them.

Try and explain that to a debt collector, even when ebay has confirmed it was an illegal account and you personally owe nothing.

Fukin fun stuff i tell you.


----------



## Mardoo (21/10/14)

WTF??? Never heard of that. Someone you know ******* with you?


----------



## shaunous (21/10/14)

Pretty shit joke if it is.

but no, tis for reals, and apparently happens a bit.


----------



## spog (21/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> One of his former employees who got shafted for around two years super, overtime and entitlements fronted him and punched him across the car park.
> Credit where credit is due.[/quote
> Ahh the good old days,or not.Sadly too many weaklings go to the Police when payback comes a knocking.


----------



## Not For Horses (24/10/14)

So I managed to get myself banned from the chef Pete Evans facebook page tonight. Logic is apparently against the rules. Wankers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/10/14)

I am proud of you NFH. :super:

He has gone all wanker wierd now


----------



## StalkingWilbur (24/10/14)

Yeah, his bullshit keeps popping up on my feed by certain friends.


----------



## Bridges (25/10/14)

I want to buy a new acoustic guitar, tried to visit a local-ish music store as they had a couple of models I was interested in trying out, half hour drive later 4:15 friday arvo the place is shut. ****! Who shuts a shop then. No sign or anything, so I ring them a bit upset leave a message saying I'm dissapointed I was interested in this guitar can you let me know when you are open and my mobile number.
1:49am this morning, fast asleep I get a call on my mobile, answer thinking the worst only to cop an ear full of abuse and swearing. I answer with "can I help you??" More abuse and swearing so I hang up.
This morning I google the number and it is the mobile of the guy who owns the music store and school associated with it.
What in the ******* ****! I figure I must have got an employee in trouble for pissing off early on a friday or something so I ring him and he deny's everything says he was at a function at that time last night, and has a go at me for telling him he needs to be more careful as this could negatively affect his business. Quote (best as I can remember) "Don't tell me how I should look after my phone or my business" Alternates between denials and having a go at me until I tell him there will be crap reviews all over the internet if you don't listen to what I'm telling you and think about how it looks from my end. Eventually got a half arsed crappy apology of sorts out of him.

Anywho I now know where I won't be buying a guitar, or strings, or sending my kids for lessons. What a douche... 

Rant over...

P.S. Just to make it clear the store near me in question wasn't in Greensborough.


----------



## welly2 (25/10/14)

Bridges said:


> I want to buy a new acoustic guitar, tried to visit a local-ish music store as they had a couple of models I was interested in trying out, half hour drive later 4:15 friday arvo the place is shut. ****! Who shuts a shop then. No sign or anything, so I ring them a bit upset leave a message saying I'm dissapointed I was interested in this guitar can you let me know when you are open and my mobile number.
> 1:49am this morning, fast asleep I get a call on my mobile, answer thinking the worst only to cop an ear full of abuse and swearing. I answer with "can I help you??" More abuse and swearing so I hang up.
> This morning I google the number and it is the mobile of the guy who owns the music store and school associated with it.
> What in the ******* ****! I figure I must have got an employee in trouble for pissing off early on a friday or something so I ring him and he deny's everything says he was at a function at that time last night, and has a go at me for telling him he needs to be more careful as this could negatively affect his business. Quote (best as I can remember) "Don't tell me how I should look after my phone or my business" Alternates between denials and having a go at me until I tell him there will be crap reviews all over the internet if you don't listen to what I'm telling you and think about how it looks from my end. Eventually got a half arsed crappy apology of sorts out of him.
> ...


Wow. What an absolute ****.


----------



## Bridges (25/10/14)

It just does my head in, all he needs to do is apologize profusely, blame the new guy, promise to sack him and I go off happy and don't slag off his business at every chance I get. Then he goes back to his crappy store and laughs with his staff about me, what ever. Problem solved for both of us.


----------



## Tahoose (25/10/14)

Must be a small business owner who hasn't heard of word of mouth before. 

Name and shame I say.


----------



## welly2 (25/10/14)

> Don't tell me how I should look after my phone or my business


Actually mate, by the sounds of it, you could do with someone telling you just that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/14)

Bridges said:


> . What a douche...


AAAGGHHHHH...I HATE that word, so Fckn 'Merican....the word is Dickhead, not Douche...


Rant over, feeling much better.


----------



## Droopy Brew (25/10/14)

No the word is turd.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (25/10/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> No the word is turd.


You're both wrong the aussie word is ****!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/14)

Nope. Dickhead.


----------



## Mardoo (25/10/14)

Actually dickhead is very much used in America too.


----------



## michaeld16 (25/10/14)

Here's my rant. Drank my first pure blonde tonight..... how the **** do they get away with calling it beer


----------



## manticle (25/10/14)

Mardoo said:


> Actually dickhead is very much used in America too.


How can it be? We invented it - along with pies, mateship, beer and cricket.


----------



## Bridges (25/10/14)

I went with douche as I was trying my best to keep the post clean, which I failed at any way. Maybe I should have got a bit Alf Stewart with flaming mongrel, could also have said; He chucked his toys so I told him to pull his head in, and he could bash his guitar up his ARSE.
Long list of adjectives for a bloke like him though...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/10/14)

Douche just means you have a poor grasp of the Australian language


----------



## Bridges (26/10/14)

Or a good grasp of french.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (26/10/14)

He could have just said "sorry, I had to close early, (insert reason here) that guitar is still for sale and If you like, I'll hold it for you until you can get back in."

Instead, what he's got is an irate potential customer, who might tell everyone he knows, his version of what happened for the next 10 or so years. At least, that's what I do.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/10/14)

Its a bit like that where I work in Tech Support..... h34r:


----------



## Bridges (26/10/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its a bit like that where I work in Tech Support..... h34r:


For a yeast company? Can I call you for re-hydration advice?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/10/14)

You can try... :lol:


----------



## philmud (27/10/14)

Called the council to book in a hard rubbish collection & put everything out the front for collection. Green waste (including grass clippings) in a cardboard box as instructed. Last night Melbourne had the most impressive thunderstorm we've had in recent years, a real ******* corker. Anyway, the cardboard box is sure to be disintegrated by now. 

Yep, I got worries, I got problems...


----------



## philmud (27/10/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Douche just means you have a poor grasp of the Australian language


Google "hot chicks with douchebags" for an indication of how apt the term can be when applied correctly.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/10/14)

Further to my rant (2315 20th October)
Spoke to my sister in law yesterday about the creditors meeting she has now decided not to go or take up the solicitors advice, she says she feels sorry for her ex partner. Trying to convince her was like banging my head against a brick wall, can never understand female logic.
Decided to fork out the $50 to Dunn and Bradstreet to obtain a copy of the creditors report, unbelievable how so many creditors let their debts go unchecked as well as being a lot of small debt there are debts from $20,000 to $40,000, tax office $253,000 unsecured so I presume will be from BAS statements, total creditors $698,000, debtors estimated realisable value $70,000.
A drovers dog would be able to show trading while insolvent, it will be interesting what actions ASIC will take, my money will be on **** all!
Workers comp $14,729, Superannuation $36,000 (secured)

Liquidation team hourly rates- appointee $510 / hr. Manager $420 / hr Intermediate 1 $210 / hr Intermediate 2 $180 / hr
Secretary / typist $170 / hr
Presuming that is the charges by the liquidation company not what the team actually get in their pocket.


----------



## Dave70 (27/10/14)

Bridges said:


> I want to buy a new acoustic guitar, tried to visit a local-ish music store as they had a couple of models I was interested in trying out, half hour drive later 4:15 friday arvo the place is shut. ****! Who shuts a shop then. No sign or anything, so I ring them a bit upset leave a message saying I'm dissapointed I was interested in this guitar can you let me know when you are open and my mobile number.
> 1:49am this morning, fast asleep I get a call on my mobile, answer thinking the worst only to cop an ear full of abuse and swearing. I answer with "can I help you??" More abuse and swearing so I hang up.
> This morning I google the number and it is the mobile of the guy who owns the music store and school associated with it.
> What in the ******* ****! I figure I must have got an employee in trouble for pissing off early on a friday or something so I ring him and he deny's everything says he was at a function at that time last night, and has a go at me for telling him he needs to be more careful as this could negatively affect his business. Quote (best as I can remember) "Don't tell me how I should look after my phone or my business" Alternates between denials and having a go at me until I tell him there will be crap reviews all over the internet if you don't listen to what I'm telling you and think about how it looks from my end. Eventually got a half arsed crappy apology of sorts out of him.
> ...



The best revenge is living well  composing a spiteful tune about the bloke and his shop on an acoustic guitar you purchased elsewhere. 

http://youtu.be/3Onjdw_FXyw


----------



## spog (27/10/14)

Holy shit ! Those liquidators hourly rates are unbelievable ,even the typist must be driving a Jag.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/10/14)

So I had to develop and redesign a dashboard report for work.

Despite the fact that that is what I do for a job and have done for years the boss (who does have that backgorund) thinks he knows better what the "exec" want to see.

My first version - clear concise, applying modern "visual analytics" blah blah.

Boss says "No, thats no good" - they want heaps more detail, more charts and big red bits to show when targets arent being met. 

So I redesign it - with everything he wants, he sends it out for feedback. This version is too busy and confusing.

So after 8 different versions and lots of "educating" my boss on how to design an effective dashboard report.

The final version goes up to the "exec" and they say thats perfect - exactly the key measures displayed in an "at a glance" way thats easy to interpret.

Need I say - but version 8 was almost exactly like my version 1. 

I have a bump on my head from the constant banging it against a wall.


----------



## pk.sax (27/10/14)

I sometimes wonder whose team my boss bats for.

Pun not intended.


----------



## goomboogo (27/10/14)

practicalfool said:


> I sometimes wonder whose team my boss bats for.
> 
> Pun not intended.


If he's any good, the Australian Test selectors may want his phone number.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/10/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> So I had to develop and redesign a dashboard report for work.
> 
> Despite the fact that that is what I do for a job and have done for years the boss (who does have that backgorund) thinks he knows better what the "exec" want to see.
> 
> ...


I had a bit of a laugh at that.......... then deep sadness having been there..etc..etc


----------



## philmud (27/10/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> So I had to develop and redesign a dashboard report for work.
> 
> Despite the fact that that is what I do for a job and have done for years the boss (who does have that backgorund) thinks he knows better what the "exec" want to see.
> 
> ...


Are you a public servant by any chance?


----------



## petesbrew (27/10/14)

Bridges said:


> I want to buy a new acoustic guitar, tried to visit a local-ish music store as they had a couple of models I was interested in trying out, half hour drive later 4:15 friday arvo the place is shut. ****! Who shuts a shop then. No sign or anything, so I ring them a bit upset leave a message saying I'm dissapointed I was interested in this guitar can you let me know when you are open and my mobile number.
> 1:49am this morning, fast asleep I get a call on my mobile, answer thinking the worst only to cop an ear full of abuse and swearing. I answer with "can I help you??" More abuse and swearing so I hang up.
> This morning I google the number and it is the mobile of the guy who owns the music store and school associated with it.
> What in the ******* ****! I figure I must have got an employee in trouble for pissing off early on a friday or something so I ring him and he deny's everything says he was at a function at that time last night, and has a go at me for telling him he needs to be more careful as this could negatively affect his business. Quote (best as I can remember) "Don't tell me how I should look after my phone or my business" Alternates between denials and having a go at me until I tell him there will be crap reviews all over the internet if you don't listen to what I'm telling you and think about how it looks from my end. Eventually got a half arsed crappy apology of sorts out of him.
> ...


Cool story bro...
Now do tell us, did you end up getting anything?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/10/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Are you a public servant by any chance?


I refuse answer on the grounds I might incriminate myself


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/10/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I refuse answer on the grounds I might incriminate myself


Your boss is younger and not as learned as you arnt they.

You might like this

http://www.27bslash6.com/p2p2.html


----------



## Bridges (27/10/14)

petesbrew said:


> Cool story bro...
> Now do tell us, did you end up getting anything?


No... Well besides getting angry. Now I have to make the time to go to a store that's a bit further away to try out the guitar I wanted to.


----------



## pk.sax (27/10/14)

goomboogo said:


> If he's any good, the Australian Test selectors may want his phone number.


Bwahahahahhaha


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/10/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Your boss is younger and not as learned as you arnt they.
> 
> You might like this
> 
> http://www.27bslash6.com/p2p2.html


I personally am more reminded of this exchange


----------



## petesbrew (28/10/14)

Bridges said:


> No... Well besides getting angry. Now I have to make the time to go to a store that's a bit further away to try out the guitar I wanted to.


Guitar salesmen are like that.
I really love the bit where the salesman pulls the guitar off the hanger and instead of giving it to you, HE plays a cool bluesy guitar riff, gives it to you, crosses his arms and waits to see how you play....


----------



## CrookedFingers (28/10/14)

petesbrew said:


> Guitar salesmen are like that.
> I really love the bit where the salesman pulls the guitar off the hanger and instead of giving it to you, HE plays a cool bluesy guitar riff, gives it to you, crosses his arms and waits to see how you play....



Just rip out a little 'smoke on the water'

Might get a laugh !


CF


----------



## brewinski (28/10/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I had a bit of a laugh at that.......... then deep sadness having been there..etc..etc


Went to a trade show once and watched a demo up on stage if a guy who had clearly left the company he was doing it for, prior to the event. 

Same sort of circumstances as grumpypaul... Told a similar story, and said that the best advice he could give anyone was to keep version 1... By the time they finish pissing you around under the idea that your boss knows what the client wants... Pull version one out, and call it a fresh idea


----------



## petesbrew (28/10/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> Just rip out a little 'smoke on the water'
> 
> Might get a laugh !
> 
> ...


Or spend a minute or two positioning your fingers into the chords for Knockin on Heavens door.
Play it badly... and when he tries to take it off you, start singing.


----------



## Mardoo (28/10/14)

Come on guys, what about Stairway to Heaven? Or something from Hairway to Steven for that matter?


----------



## Dave70 (28/10/14)

Guitars. So many options. 

http://youtu.be/KyK0y02HvVc


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/10/14)

I love they way he just steps back into it, like nothing had happened


----------



## Bridges (28/10/14)

petesbrew said:


> Guitar salesmen are like that.
> I really love the bit where the salesman pulls the guitar off the hanger and instead of giving it to you, HE plays a cool bluesy guitar riff, gives it to you, crosses his arms and waits to see how you play....


Better than one of the other stores I visited recently and none of the guitars were even in tune, surely that is the first job of the day. It makes the best one sound shit and gets tired real quick when you are trying to compare a few and they are all out of tune.
Actually reminds me of when I tried to buy my first big telly, a sony bravia which has been great, one of the stores I visited Clive Peeters had the African Queen a black and white filum from 19dickety2 or some such showing, made every TV in the place look shit. I asked the sales guy if I could change the channel he said "no store policy they all have to be on the same channel" So I didn't buy my telly there and then a few years later they wen't broke. Dick heads.


----------



## Droopy Brew (29/10/14)

If it was anything like my Bravia, that was probably a cover up because the remote controls were already fucked.


----------



## Donske (31/10/14)

spog said:


> Holy shit ! Those liquidators hourly rates are unbelievable ,even the typist must be driving a Jag.


I hate that implication, alright, those particular chargable rates are quite high but the amount of people that don't understand how chargable hourly rates are calculated is retarded, people seem to think they are only paying for a bloke to do a job, they forget that all over heads that make it possible for the job to be done need to be accounted for in that rate.

People question the rates my time is charged at all the time, like I'm getting a bloody cut of that money on top of my wage (which is less than 20% the rate clients pay for my time)



brewinski said:


> Went to a trade show once and watched a demo up on stage if a guy who had clearly left the company he was doing it for, prior to the event.
> 
> Same sort of circumstances as grumpypaul... Told a similar story, and said that the best advice he could give anyone was to keep version 1... By the time they finish pissing you around under the idea that your boss knows what the client wants... Pull version one out, and call it a fresh idea



My favourite trick is to keep version one but alter the line spacing by 0.15, works 90% of the time.


----------



## shaunous (31/10/14)

Just for future reference, any of you, if you feel them rates are to high, and they are, for anyone not just lawyers. Take them to the Aus Cost Assessor and they will determine if they are fair and reasonable.
Because apparently $5 per photocopy seems reasonable to a lawyer :huh:

Only know this as I know 2 lads who have gone through the No Win No Fee compensation lawyers, ones back being absolutely buggered from work and the other blind in one eye from work accident, and the lawyers bill was HUGE, so they paid $100 to the Cost Assessor or whatever it is and got some more money in the kitty.


----------



## shaunous (31/10/14)

Not saying your not worth every penny Donske


----------



## philmud (31/10/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I refuse answer on the grounds I might incriminate myself


Brother!


----------



## Donske (31/10/14)

shaunous said:


> Not saying your not worth every penny Donske


Unfortunately the business I work for isn't in a position to gouge our clients, the mining procurement/export marketplace is flooded with people who've seen the opportunity to cash in after getting back from a stint in PNG, Indo or Fiji, I could wrangle some better pay if I could get away with tacking an extra 50-100% markup on my rate.


----------



## shaunous (31/10/14)

Yeh I done my hard yards in PNG, but settled for an easy job and life on the farm.

Mining procurement/export doesn't sound real relaxing to me


----------



## Truman42 (31/10/14)

Back at the start of the year I got conned by the missus to buy a voucher with a mob called top Hotel Deals for an accomodation voucher. We booked a room through them for a place in Thailand but the next day cancelled that and booked another place instead. Received a confirmation via email and the new resort contacted us to pay them the deposit.

When we arrived in Thailand I received a call from Top hotel Deals asking why we hadn't turned up at the first resort. I explained we had cancelled and forwarded them the email they had sent confirming this. Okay no worries he says.

Then the original resort takes out $270 from my account as a no show. Phone Top Hotel Deals and they tell me they will refund the money but a month later after numerous emails and promises that its being processed nothing happens.

I lodge a dispute with my bank who say there isnt much they can do as the resort had every right to take the money as a no show. But she says she will look into it and a few days later says the bank will reimburse me even though they wont be able to recoup the cost. (ANZ FTW)
I posted on Trip advisor warning people not to deal with Top hotel Deals and why.

6 months later Top Hotel Deals send me an email saying the guy who was dealing with my claim has left and they will gladly refund the money if I update my post on trip advisor.

So Ive now been re-imbursed twice...WINNING


----------



## Airgead (31/10/14)

Donske said:


> I hate that implication, alright, those particular chargable rates are quite high but the amount of people that don't understand how chargable hourly rates are calculated is retarded, people seem to think they are only paying for a bloke to do a job, they forget that all over heads that make it possible for the job to be done need to be accounted for in that rate.


Yep. My chargeout rates are over 2K/day but I don't see anything like that amount. Overheads eat a lot of that.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## spog (31/10/14)

Donske said:


> I hate that implication, alright, those particular chargable rates are quite high but the amount of people that don't understand how chargable hourly rates are calculated is retarded, people seem to think they are only paying for a bloke to do a job, they forget that all over heads that make it possible for the job to be done need to be accounted for in that rate.
> 
> People question the rates my time is charged at all the time, like I'm getting a bloody cut of that money on top of my wage (which is less than 20% the rate clients pay for my time)
> 
> ...


Was a piss take,I am self employed and I know what must be allowed for to make ends meet.


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/10/14)

A while ago I bought some stuff from Kogan (an online tech store for those who haven't heard of it), and since then banner ads have featured them. That I'm fine with- it makes sense they'll advertise to someone they know is in their audience. My issue is that they keep advertising stuff I've already bought, or the advertising of which makes no sense. I got a couple of tempered glass screen protectors for my Galaxy Note. So I get an email suggesting I buy a Galaxy note. Why the **** would I buy a screen protector for a phone I don't own? Yesterday I bought a vac sealer (to replace one that recently died). What's at the top of AHB? A banner ad for Kogan advertising their vac sealers. That's just stupid, why wouldn't they advertise things in the same category instead? It's not that big a deal, but it comes across as kinda stupid.


----------



## petesbrew (1/11/14)

Bridges said:


> Better than one of the other stores I visited recently and none of the guitars were even in tune, surely that is the first job of the day. It makes the best one sound shit and gets tired real quick when you are trying to compare a few and they are all out of tune.
> Actually reminds me of when I tried to buy my first big telly, a sony bravia which has been great, one of the stores I visited Clive Peeters had the African Queen a black and white filum from 19dickety2 or some such showing, made every TV in the place look shit. I asked the sales guy if I could change the channel he said "no store policy they all have to be on the same channel" So I didn't buy my telly there and then a few years later they wen't broke. Dick heads.


That's a lot of guitars to tune, but good point.

When I was guitar shopping earlier this year I did a halfarse look at Billy Hydes. they mainly do Gibsons (which I can't afford) and Epi's (which I'm not keen on). But I gave the Epiphone a go anyway. First guitar, broken string. Second guitar badly out of tune, rusty strings. Started tuning it and one of the string went with a great big F##ken BANG! Even drew blood! Never had a guitar string break like that before. Whatever shit happens, I don't like the guitar anyway.

As a courtesy I tell the salesguy on the way out what happened. "No worries, man" He just grabs the guitar, yanks the broken string out, and shoves it back up on the rack. Hopeless.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/11/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> A while ago I bought some stuff from Kogan (an online tech store for those who haven't heard of it), and since then banner ads have featured them. That I'm fine with- it makes sense they'll advertise to someone they know is in their audience. My issue is that they keep advertising stuff I've already bought, or the advertising of which makes no sense. I got a couple of tempered glass screen protectors for my Galaxy Note. So I get an email suggesting I buy a Galaxy note. Why the **** would I buy a screen protector for a phone I don't own? Yesterday I bought a vac sealer (to replace one that recently died). What's at the top of AHB? A banner ad for Kogan advertising their vac sealers. That's just stupid, why wouldn't they advertise things in the same category instead? It's not that big a deal, but it comes across as kinda stupid.


Ruslan Kogan was recently named in the BRW young rich list, worth $349 million at 31years of age so he must be doing something right, definitely pipped me


----------



## Not For Horses (1/11/14)

Trying to argue the legitimacy of public service cuts with people who work in the public service. More difficult than sparging 100% rye. No sweetness at the end either.


----------



## spog (1/11/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Trying to argue the legitimacy of public service cuts with people who work in the public service. More difficult than sparging 100% rye. No sweetness at the end either.


Bit like pushing shit up hill with a pointed stick,I know a lot of people in the public service who have a "I have a job for life " mentality .
And more who are grateful for having a job,they are the go to people when a problem crops up.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/11/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Trying to argue the legitimacy of public service cuts with people who work in the public service. More difficult than sparging 100% rye. No sweetness at the end either.


At least you can sparge 100% rye...

I was once classified a public servant.... a tradesman.....not a pencil pusher....I used to argue that we helped keep the trains on time and the government was against us.....still get a smile at those that where promoted to their level of incompetance B)

I feel your pain


----------



## shaunous (9/11/14)

City v Country 


http://thehunterstand.blogspot.com.au/2014/11/the-erosion-of-aussie-icon.html?spref=tw&m=1


----------



## Dave70 (13/11/14)

Wondered why the hops and fruit trees were looking a little poorly this week - a little lifeless, wilted and dry. The answer came when I removed the inspection hatch of the envirocycle to discover the final treatment tank loaded with a magazine of chlorine tablets. Being on tank water, you do your best to utilize every drop you can, especially with the dry weather lately, to that end, I had an arrangement with the bloke who services and signs off the unit - we have to under council regs - NOT (yes I explained it speaking in caps lock) to refill the chlorine hopper with the understanding that if in the 1 in a billion, gazillion chance the council ever caught wind of my devious plan, I would accept full responsibility.The chlorine in the water basically just ******* dwarfs or kills anything you choose to irrigate with it. Try watering your veg with pool water for a practical demonstration if you like. 

Right when everything is beginning to fruit and flower also, not to mention the the subtle poisoning the hops have copped. 

**** me. Whats the world coming to when you cant even pay a bloke _not _to do his job thoroughly.


----------



## spog (13/11/14)

Ahh petrol prices.
Unleaded being sold in Adelaide for $ 1.20 a litre (yesterday) and prices well below the $ 1.57 a litre here in Port Lincoln and yet tankers transport fuel to Adelaide from here and it sells for less.
Must be lark this fuel business ,surely that's breaking some laws.The $ claim used to be that I was to do with crude oil prices ,then the $ exchange rate ( ****'n tourists filling they bags with ULP then pissing off back to their own country) and the lasted claim is its tied up with the Singapore price parity.
I wish they would make up their minds so a bloke can get a good nights sleep..


----------



## Droopy Brew (17/11/14)

Dave70 said:


> Wondered why the hops and fruit trees were looking a little poorly this week - a little lifeless, wilted and dry. The answer came when I removed the inspection hatch of the envirocycle to discover the final treatment tank loaded with a magazine of chlorine tablets. Being on tank water, you do your best to utilize every drop you can, especially with the dry weather lately, to that end, I had an arrangement with the bloke who services and signs off the unit - we have to under council regs - NOT (yes I explained it speaking in caps lock) to refill the chlorine hopper with the understanding that if in the 1 in a billion, gazillion chance the council ever caught wind of my devious plan, I would accept full responsibility.The chlorine in the water basically just ******* dwarfs or kills anything you choose to irrigate with it. Try watering your veg with pool water for a practical demonstration if you like.
> 
> Right when everything is beginning to fruit and flower also, not to mention the the subtle poisoning the hops have copped.
> 
> **** me. Whats the world coming to when you cant even pay a bloke _not _to do his job thoroughly.


You need to get your hands onto a few gallons of Sodium Thiosulfate- that will sort out the chlorine as quick as they can put it in.


----------



## madpierre06 (21/11/14)

Bloody anApple gear, have been using an old HTC usb charger plug along with a generic lead to charge my iphone5 and lately there's been a message coming up on the screen saying this accessory is not supported and may not work correctly. It then stops charging. I don't know if these shifty bastards have snuck a ninja update through or not, but I'm not happy about it. Startyed happening completely out of the blue.


----------



## Truman42 (21/11/14)

Bloody reps in our company organise carton jobs for their good customers. So they get a machine for the weekend and we get 3 cartons out of it. We have one rep who doesnt bother asking us what we want and the customer rocks up with 3 cartons of VB MB or Crownies. Im the only one here who drinks beer and I wont drink any of that shit. (We no longer do carton jobs for this rep.)

The other reps ask us what we want so its usually a carton of Jonnie a carton of beam and a carton of beer. I always give the rep a choice of 3 beers that are all available from Dans. Todays choice was White Rabbit Dark ale. The customer rocks up with White Rabbit Belgian Ale. Happens everytime. Dans doesnt have what I want so they just ask for whatever White Rabbit they have or whatever instead of going with option 2 or 3.

Dont these people understand the tastes of a craft beer drinker? Now dont get me wrong I dont mind WR Belgian Ale except Ive just brewed a Belgian Ale and have shit loads of it. And I was really looking forward to WR Dark Ale.

Bloody reps.


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/11/14)

madpierre06 said:


> Bloody anApple gear, have been using an old HTC usb charger plug along with a generic lead to charge my iphone5 and lately there's been a message coming up on the screen saying this accessory is not supported and may not work correctly. It then stops charging. I don't know if these shifty bastards have snuck a ninja update through or not, but I'm not happy about it. Startyed happening completely out of the blue.


Apple charge to give apple accreditation to accessories so I'm not surprised they have found a way to detect non accredited accessories


----------



## Bridges (23/11/14)

First world problems hey Truman. I do know a bloke who'd happily take the WR belgian off your hands if you need to find it a home...


----------



## spog (23/11/14)

Truman said:


> Bloody reps in our company organise carton jobs for their good customers. So they get a machine for the weekend and we get 3 cartons out of it. We have one rep who doesnt bother asking us what we want and the customer rocks up with 3 cartons of VB MB or Crownies. Im the only one here who drinks beer and I wont drink any of that shit. (We no longer do carton jobs for this rep.)
> 
> The other reps ask us what we want so its usually a carton of Jonnie a carton of beam and a carton of beer. I always give the rep a choice of 3 beers that are all available from Dans. Todays choice was White Rabbit Dark ale. The customer rocks up with White Rabbit Belgian Ale. Happens everytime. Dans doesnt have what I want so they just ask for whatever White Rabbit they have or whatever instead of going with option 2 or 3.
> 
> ...


A bloke i know was a ganger in the railways,a coke rep approached them about some railway sleepers,agreed that 6 sleepers would cost him a slab ( carton).
The boys loaded the 6 sleepers into the coke truck and the rep telling them the slab was back at the camp waiting for them and pissed off.
Betcha can't guess what the "slab" was.
Bloody reps.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/11/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> Apple charge to give apple accreditation to accessories so I'm not surprised they have found a way to detect non accredited accessories


yeah they actually have an authentication chip in the legit cables. Such bastardry.


----------



## technobabble66 (24/11/14)

The non legit cables still work, btw. Well at least mine do. They're poorer quality, but for $2-4 I don't care. They do the job!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/11/14)

my experience is that they work for a wile and then crap out. been through a couple which were bought from news agents, ended up forking out for an apple branded one.


----------



## Truman42 (24/11/14)

The missus buys all those cheapo Chinese Apple cables from ebay then wonders why her iphone and ipad stop charging. Will she ever learn? I must admit though the longer ones can be handy. Its a pity Apple dont make a longer version.

And you think with coloured iphones they would also make a range of coloured cables. And a dual wall plug with a 12 w socket for the Ipad and a 5w socket for the Iphone. I have a cig lighter style dual plug like that in my car. Its perfect for when we go away on long trips.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/11/14)

they make 0.5, 1, & 2m lengths. The latter is $40 a pop though.. streuth.


----------



## pk.sax (25/11/14)

Get the Hama cable. Comes in black, way sturdier than the apple one and it has the chip/whatever. Prolly cost ~18 bux on eBay. Mine is about 1.2m long.


----------



## Bridges (1/12/14)

Found out today we're firming as favorites to host family chrissy party, and it's going to be early. 13th of December. Emergency brew day tomorrow!


----------



## Dave70 (2/12/14)

Heard another talking head on the radio this morning warn of the hazards and possible long term implications associated with buying gender specific toys for children this Christmas. Apparently buying your son a Tonka Truck may lead to spousal abuse somewhere down the line. Guess my daughter will grow up to bash her husband at some stage as she enjoys his toys as much as those sexist dolls we got her. 

Lucky I got them both toy guns this year I guess.


----------



## CrookedFingers (2/12/14)

Dave70 said:


> Heard another talking head on the radio this morning warn of the hazards and possible long term implications associated with buying gender specific toys for children this Christmas. Apparently buying your son a Tonka Truck may lead to spousal abuse somewhere down the line. Guess my daughter will grow up to bash her husband at some stage as she enjoys his toys as much as those sexist dolls we got her.
> 
> Lucky I got them both toy guns this year I guess.


What a load of crap.
Not you Dave, the report.


CF


----------



## spog (2/12/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> What a load of crap.
> Not you Dave, the report.
> CF


Have to agree,people who claim such things need a ****'n good kick up the arse.


----------



## newguy (2/12/14)

Wife volunteered us to host her family's 12 meatless dishes Ukrainian catholic xmas eve bullshit. I'm Ukrainian too but my family never did that particular thing.

So xmas eve my house will be filled mostly with people I hate who will be bitching about everything.




I'll be drunk. And I'll be sure to BBQ a steak earlier in the day.


----------



## Blind Dog (2/12/14)

Dave70 said:


> Heard another talking head on the radio this morning warn of the hazards and possible long term implications associated with buying gender specific toys for children this Christmas. Apparently buying your son a Tonka Truck may lead to spousal abuse somewhere down the line. Guess my daughter will grow up to bash her husband at some stage as she enjoys his toys as much as those sexist dolls we got her.
> 
> Lucky I got them both toy guns this year I guess.


From my very limited experience and reading, gender stereotyping in kids might be seen as a problem and there’s certainly cases of kids being bullied because they don’t conform to a gender stereotype. But unfortunately kids can get bullied for anything that’s different.

Anyhow, even if it is an issue, blaming the toy manufacturers and toy stores is just more hogwash. If I seriously thought that my son was going to grow up into a misogynistic jerk, I’d do something about it, and it wouldn’t be buying him a pink tu tu.

Fairly typical though. Here’s a problem. Who’s to blame?.


----------



## Dave70 (2/12/14)

Here you go. Brought to us by Greens senator Larissa Waters. 
Well hold the ******* phone..

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/parenting/christmas-shoppers-should-not-buy-gender-based-toys-for-kids-greens-say/story-fnet08ui-1227141319300


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/12/14)

Dave70 said:


> Guess my daughter will grow up to bash her husband at some stage as she enjoys his toys as much as those sexist dolls we got her.
> 
> Lucky I got them both toy guns this year I guess.


hehe that's it. Young kids generally don't discriminate between his & her toys, they just play with whatever they bloody like.


----------



## tavas (2/12/14)

Dave70 said:


> Here you go. Brought to us by Greens senator Larissa Waters.
> Well hold the ******* phone..
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/parenting/christmas-shoppers-should-not-buy-gender-based-toys-for-kids-greens-say/story-fnet08ui-1227141319300


Would be fun growing up in that household. :blink:


----------



## tavas (2/12/14)

Blind Dog said:


> From my very limited experience and reading, gender stereotyping in kids might be seen as a problem and there’s certainly cases of kids being bullied because they don’t conform to a gender stereotype. But unfortunately kids can get bullied for anything that’s different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um parents?? How about they teach their kids not to hit others and treat people with respect.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/12/14)

Dave70 said:


> Here you go. Brought to us by Greens senator Larissa Waters.
> Well hold the ******* phone..
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/parenting/christmas-shoppers-should-not-buy-gender-based-toys-for-kids-greens-say/story-fnet08ui-1227141319300


And here I was, just about to buy my boys some Barbie dolls to teach them gender equality. 


They are the only thing left since slug guns got banned


----------



## shaunous (3/12/14)

People whinged at me cause I had my baby BOY wrapped in 'girly' colours, and also whinged that we didn't want to find out the sex of the baby and keep it a surprise until D-day, because they couldn't by gender specific coloured things for us. Old people thought we were awesome for not finding out, it's their opinion that holds more merit 

Who gives a **** what colour it wears or it's room is painted.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/14)

Here's an interesting little read: 
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20141117-the-pink-vs-blue-gender-myth


----------



## Mardoo (3/12/14)

"No Gender December"???? Does that mean we can't mate during December?


----------



## Tahoose (3/12/14)

Nah it means that we are all the same and I'm going to argue that when I get changed in the female changing room at the swimming pools.


----------



## Mardoo (3/12/14)

Clearly Larissa Waters walks the walk. No gender stereotyping in her getup at all. The problem with most PC-dedicated folks I meet is that what they really want is not equality for everyone, what they really want is to be right.:


----------



## shaunous (3/12/14)

Why the fuk can we not edit posts???


'Old' gets translated to 'All Thanks' in an iphone apparently, in regards to my rant above, post #2422


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/12/14)

Post editing lapses after (i think) one hour, this was brought about when people were getting into arguments and changing their posts after the fact


----------



## manticle (3/12/14)

> Why the fuk can we not edit posts???
> 
> 
> 'Old' gets translated to 'All Thanks' in an iphone apparently, in regards to my rant above, post #2422


Edited for you.


----------



## fraser_john (3/12/14)

WTF... I worked for an insurance company in the USA where they had a policy of hiring spouses, theory is that having both partners working at the same company results in less staff turnover and better retention of business knowledge. Makes sense to me. It is where I met my wife and we had a great working relationship, she was my database administrator on half a dozen projects where I was senior developer. And after almost thirty years in IT, I can honestly say she in the top five of the best DBAs I'd ever worked with.

So now, back in Geelong, Australia, she has applied TWICE at the company I work for now, both times never made an interview, not even an acknowledgement of application. So now, she saw a job at our direct competitor down the street. They are falling over themselves to get her in to interview.

I hope she gets the job so my company can worry about me bailing and taking almost five years of business knowledge to the competitor.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/12/14)

shaunous said:


> People whinged at me cause I had my baby BOY wrapped in 'girly' colours, and also whinged that we didn't want to find out the sex of the baby and keep it a surprise until D-day, because they couldn't by gender specific coloured things for us. Old people thought we were awesome for not finding out, it's their opinion that holds more merit
> 
> Who gives a **** what colour it wears or it's room is painted.


On males, pink is called salmon. Go to any saleyards and see plenty of big burly farmers wearing salmon shirts B)


----------



## Droopy Brew (3/12/14)

spog said:


> Have to agree,people who claim such things need a ****'n good kick up the arse.


You clearly owned a Tonka truck growing up. h34r:


----------



## manticle (3/12/14)

I love my salmon and avocado outfit.


----------



## Florian (3/12/14)

shaunous said:


> Why the fuk can we not edit posts???
> 
> 
> 'Old' gets translated to 'All Thanks' in an iphone apparently, in regards to my rant above, post #2422


Ha, when I read your post I thought All Thanks was some kind of charity or welfare organisation like St. John's or whatever.


----------



## shaunous (3/12/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> On males, pink is called salmon. Go to any saleyards and see plenty of big burly farmers wearing salmon shirts B)



There the 'Elders' uniform.


Sexy!!!




Florian said:


> Ha, when I read your post I thought All Thanks was some kind of charity or welfare organisation like St. John's or whatever.


Gold.


----------



## spog (3/12/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> You clearly owned a Tonka truck growing up. h34r:


Nope my folks were too poor to afford one,but I got one for my first son.


----------



## CrookedFingers (3/12/14)

Why don't they just make pink Tonka trucks and blue barbie dolls.
Freakin greenies.
Haha.
So much for peace, love and mung beans. More like piss, moan and complain.


CF


----------



## goomboogo (3/12/14)

manticle said:


> I love my salmon and avocado outfit.


It gets a bit smelly on a warm day.

fraser_john, my wife's boss told me I wouldn't be able to work with his company because my spouse worked there. Some employers seem to have a strange stance regarding this matter.


----------



## tavas (3/12/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> Why don't they just make pink Tonka trucks and blue barbie dolls.
> Freakin greenies.
> Haha.
> So much for peace, love and mung beans. More like piss, moan and complain.
> ...


Like this one?


----------



## Florian (3/12/14)

tavas said:


> Like this one?


I hope the guys who had to (spray?) paint that thing to make people aware of breast cancer will never develop some form of lung cancer as a result.


----------



## CrookedFingers (3/12/14)

That will do the job Tavas.


CF


----------



## warra48 (4/12/14)

I've never worn pink or salmon, never even thought about doing it, always actively resisted it, and will do so for the rest of my life.

In revenge, my loved ones will probably send me to my final rest in pink or salmon, but at that stage, what do I care?


----------



## bradsbrew (5/12/14)

warra48 said:


> I've never worn pink or salmon, never even thought about doing it, always actively resisted it,


How did you get through the eigthies? Next you will be telling us you have never worn peach velcro shoes


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/12/14)

******* arseholes. I'm gonna find you! I can't believe this has happened to me again right on top of Christmas too! I just got home to find all the windows wide open!! They've taken everything. It's all gone! I'm waiting for the police! The dirty rotten thieving bastards. What kind of sick minded person would do that to another person? You are not human. You are low life scum!!! That was my advent calendar and you had no right to open it and eat all my chocolates.


----------



## tavas (5/12/14)

Show no mercy


----------



## mckenry (5/12/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> ******* arseholes. I'm gonna find you! I can't believe this has happened to me again right on top of Christmas too! I just got home to find all the windows wide open!! They've taken everything. It's all gone! I'm waiting for the police! The dirty rotten thieving bastards. What kind of sick minded person would do that to another person? You are not human. You are low life scum!!! That was my advent calendar and you had no right to open it and eat all my chocolates.


haha. You really had me going for a second there. I instantly remembered someone had all their gear flogged, including a camera which had 'private' photos still on it. Was that you? I was thinking no way, not again. Anyway had to read it twice


----------



## Droopy Brew (5/12/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> ******* arseholes. I'm gonna find you! I can't believe this has happened to me again right on top of Christmas too! I just got home to find all the windows wide open!! They've taken everything. It's all gone! I'm waiting for the police! The dirty rotten thieving bastards. What kind of sick minded person would do that to another person? You are not human. You are low life scum!!! That was my advent calendar and you had no right to open it and eat all my chocolates.


Hmm, Im no detective but I reckon this was the work of kids.


----------



## newguy (5/12/14)

bradsbrew said:


> bradsbrew, on 04 Dec 2014 - 4:25 PM, said:
> 
> How did you get through the eigthies? Next you will be telling us you have never worn peach velcro shoes


The late eighties/early nineties was hell to find shoes that were plain. Every running shoe had neon green or neon orange or neon pink or .... you get the picture. It was no problem to find clothes that weren't neon but shoes were a different story. Coloured many a pair with a black marker that decade.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/12/14)

newguy said:


> The late eighties/early nineties was hell to find shoes that were plain. Every running shoe had neon green or neon orange or neon pink or .... you get the picture. It was no problem to find clothes that weren't neon but shoes were a different story. Coloured many a pair with a black marker that decade.


Reminds me of my old Mizuno sneakers, flouro green pink and yellow, think there may have been a bit of black somewhere too. $180.00 was alot to pay for shoes in 1990.


----------



## Dave70 (5/12/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> ******* arseholes. I'm gonna find you! I can't believe this has happened to me again right on top of Christmas too! I just got home to find all the windows wide open!! They've taken everything. It's all gone! I'm waiting for the police! The dirty rotten thieving bastards. What kind of sick minded person would do that to another person? You are not human. You are low life scum!!! That was my advent calendar and you had no right to open it and eat all my chocolates.


Patience, there's always next time.
Revenge is a dish best served chocolate coated.


----------



## tavas (5/12/14)

bradsbrew said:


> How did you get through the eigthies? Next you will be telling us you have never worn peach velcro shoes


Adidas Romes
Converse All Stars


----------



## Airgead (5/12/14)

tavas said:


> Adidas Romes
> Converse All Stars


Desert boots FTW!


----------



## Droopy Brew (5/12/14)

KT 26 (prison issue)
Dunlop Volleys


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (5/12/14)

tavas said:


> Adidas Romes
> Converse All Stars


I went to Uni with a bloke known as 'Sicko'. He had three pairs of Romes on the go at any one time:
- a pair for everyday use
- a good pair for when he was going out
- a pair for when he was working on his Torana


----------



## pk.sax (5/12/14)

In the early 2000s, I found a pair of Reebok's, plain white 100% leather sneakers, no fabric except the shoe laces.
I wore them for years. They refused to die! They are still somewhere. House moving shoes.


----------



## Camo6 (5/12/14)

Nike Air Max and Jordan's were the sneaker of choice from my teenage years. Shoe wise if you were on a budget there were Roller's and if you were full of angst there were always Doctor Marten's. I reckon I wore Blundstone's for fifteen years straight.


----------



## Lemon (5/12/14)

Camo6 said:


> Nike Air Max and Jordan's were the sneaker of choice from my teenage years. Shoe wise if you were on a budget there were Roller's and if you were full of angst there were always Doctor Marten's. I reckon I wore Blundstone's for fifteen years straight.


Me too, just the one pair.


----------



## Airgead (5/12/14)

They don't make em like that any more. I barely get 18 months out of a pair of boots these days. Wear through the soles.


----------



## spog (5/12/14)

Finally got my dear old mums house sold and she has bought a unit at a retirement village,went to the unit today to check a few things and parked in the main driveway,next to a sign saying. No Parking, was a ******* Volvo,a new flash Harry ******* Volvo,just parked in everyone's way.
I ******* hate Volvo drivers. WANKERS.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/14)

When I started ,my apprenticeship 26yrs ago I started wearing steel capped work boots.

Still do to this day. Have never owned anything else but.....except thongs/sandles


----------



## Blind Dog (5/12/14)

Please tell me you mean thongs as in shoes. the other kind is as bad an image as Manticle in his gimp suit


----------



## Droopy Brew (5/12/14)

spog said:


> Finally got my dear old mums house sold and she has bought a unit at a retirement village,went to the unit today to check a few things and parked in the main driveway,next to a sign saying. No Parking, was a ******* Volvo,a new flash Harry ******* Volvo,just parked in everyone's way.
> I ******* hate Volvo drivers. WANKERS.


Now that is getting back on topic!

Quality rant and excellent choice of subject matter.


----------



## Camo6 (5/12/14)

Went to my daughter's Kinder Christmas concert tonight and was chatting with another dad when this little snot in a Batman suit kept jumping on the seat between us and being a right little pain. We asked him where his parents were and he said "Mum's over there and Dad's at home." My mate asked him if Dad was having a beer at home. "Nah, he's having a smoke." We then asked if he was having a beer and a smoke. "Nah, no beeer, he just has smoke.'' **** me. Way to cherish those moments, Dad.
Mind you, if that was my kid I'd probably jump at any chance to ditch em and just get seriously high, stoned, [SIZE=14.6666669845581px]ben[/SIZE]t, smashed, ripped, blazed. (Sorry, I'm a bit behind the times)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/14)

Blind Dog said:


> Please tell me you mean thongs as in shoes. the other kind is as bad an image as Manticle in his gimp suit


You just made me think of Manticle in a Gimp mask wearing a G string......


----------



## manticle (5/12/14)

I look a bit like jodie gasson.


----------



## Blind Dog (5/12/14)

Which bit?


----------



## spog (5/12/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> Now that is getting back on topic!
> 
> Quality rant and excellent choice of subject matter.


And...I know the snobby bitch driving the ******* Volvo,I went to school with it,her parents were the same as mine,working class.
Ohhh,but it married money,so there for is a better classed citizen,so one can park IT'S up market car where ever ONE chooses ,just to show ones importance upon society.
****'n dumb **** of thing,
We all have to wipe our own arse,well those of us who have a grip on reality do .
Now that Mum is moving into the area I know that I will cross paths with miss "better than you "...... Spog goes a hunting ( Elmer Fudd),be verwy quiet we are hunting snobs ..ha,ha......


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/14)

Was she wearing a gimp mask and a G-string...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/14)

spog said:


> And...I know the snobby bitch driving the ******* Volvo,I went to school with it,her parents were the same as mine,working class.
> Ohhh,but it married money,so there for is a better classed citizen,so one can park IT'S up market car where ever ONE chooses ,just to show ones importance upon society.
> ****'n dumb **** of thing,
> We all have to wipe our own arse,well those of us who have a grip on reality do .
> Now that Mum is moving into the area I know that I will cross paths with miss "better than you "...... Spog goes a hunting ( Elmer Fudd),be verwy quiet we are hunting snobs ..ha,ha......


The best trick I have ever seen was to remove the valve stems from all four tyres......not saying that you should do this...but it does cause maximum inconvenience without damaging anything.....


----------



## tavas (6/12/14)

manticle said:


> I look a bit like jodie gasson.


Are your eyebrows painted on too?


----------



## manticle (6/12/14)

Only my hamstrings are painted on. The rest of me is real.


----------



## spog (6/12/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Was she wearing a gimp mask and a G-string...


Prolly does in private .


----------



## warra48 (6/12/14)

bradsbrew said:


> How did you get through the eigthies? Next you will be telling us you have never worn peach velcro shoes


And here I was thinking I'd buried that secret years ago....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/14)

warra48 said:


> And here I was thinking I'd buried that secret years ago....


Nothing is safe on AHB


----------



## tavas (10/12/14)

Lots of sandy vaginas back on here lately. Must be the season.


----------



## Droopy Brew (10/12/14)

Yup, beach weather.
That combined with an apparent increase in G-string use and suddenly we find ourselves in a perfect storm of Vagsandis Syndrome.


----------



## Bridges (11/12/14)

I absolutely hate websites where you have to enter three pages of details just to see what they are going to charge you for shipping. Put it up the front FFS. Don't waste my time and make me resent your business for not having an easy way to get a shipping quote.


----------



## BadSeed (12/12/14)

I was out cycling last night (on my own, single file in the cycling lane) and some ******* low life piece of shit passed deliberately too close and his fuckwit mate shouted some incomprehensible shite about rego and threw an empty beer bottle at me.
Spineless fuckers hiding in their metal boxes and speeding away. A beer bottle at 100km/h will do some damage if it hits someone.

Why can't we cull these people from society. We don't need them. Surplus.

I blame ill informed imbeciles like Shane ******* Warne for spouting this shite in the press. Trying to keep his overly bottoxed head in the media.
Just because he was once good at smoking cigarettes, throwing a ball around and attacking 12 year olds does not mean that he should be given a platform to speak on social issues.
You would think that after destroying the lives of his wife and children with his text messages he would learn to say away from electronic communication.

...and breathe.


----------



## Airgead (12/12/14)

Did you note down his rego?


----------



## BadSeed (12/12/14)

Airgead said:


> Did you note down his rego?


I tried to remember it but I forgot most of it by the time I got home.
The fat idle cops here won't do anything anyway.
I have previously reported someone for similar and I was just made to feel stupid for bothering.

One day I'll catch them at the lights and justice will be served.


----------



## newguy (12/12/14)

Brake fluid will dissolve automotive paint. Can be carried in what looks like an ordinary water bottle.


....Just sayin'.


----------



## Dave70 (12/12/14)

A closed fist will shatter teeth. Can be carried at the end of your arm and looks just like a ordinary hand. 



...Just sayin.


----------



## BadSeed (12/12/14)

Dave70 said:


> A closed fist will shatter teeth. Can be carried at the end of your arm and looks just like a ordinary hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Just sayin.


But the spineless pieces of shit are in a car driving away.
They think they are immune to the consequences, believe me I would like to issue them with a sidewinder.
I'm not keyboard warrior, I have form for it


----------



## CrookedFingers (12/12/14)

Registering bikes will sort the whole issue out.
Maybe only $10-$20 per annum.
Cyclists who break the law will be able to have traffic photos or people to record their rego number.
It will stop idiot drivers complaining about you not being on a registered vehicle.
It will also be a large kick in for the state government to work on the roads and also be a contribution to the TAC.

Seems fair to me, I would register all of my family's bikes.
BTW, I am not a Lycra cyclist, just a sensible person.


----------



## Bridges (12/12/14)

350,000 bikes were sold in Victoria last year, Vic roads can't even organize part payment of rego and you think they'd cope with 350,000 new rego's a year. It'd cost billions to administer and I for one won't be paying rego on my three year old sons bike. There are dick heads on bikes, there are dick heads in cars, there are dick heads in trucks, there are dick heads on public transport. They are everywhere but for some reason people fixate on the ones on bikes. I don't get it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/12/14)

Bloody dickheads...there even in politics


----------



## Bridges (12/12/14)

Don't get me started on that dickhead


----------



## CrookedFingers (12/12/14)

There is no fixation on people on bikes.
It's just an issue that comes up all to often.
I hear the 'your not a registered road user' thing all too often.
I just think if it was even attempted at being policed it could only be a good thing.

And before anyone says' I already pay rego on my car'....like my brother says ( he's s cyclist ) , it is another vehicle, so registering it would make sense.

Anyway, ride faster or stop taking up a whole lane !


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/12/14)

Next minute they will be charging rego just to walk down the street...


----------



## mje1980 (12/12/14)

Only if you walk on the road next to cars going much faster


----------



## BadSeed (12/12/14)

I pay rego for:
my two boats (neither go on the road)
my boat trailer
my motorbike
my camper trailer
my car
my wifes car.

Another $20 wouldn't bother me too much.
Do people believe that rego pays for the roads? It doesn't. Income tax, rates and fuel duty do.

It would be worth it to hear the same people whining about having to pay rego for their inbred piglets to ride to school on their stolen bmx's.


----------



## BadSeed (12/12/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> Anyway, ride faster or stop taking up a whole lane !


I was in a cycle lane.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/12/14)

mje1980 said:


> Only if you walk on the road next to cars going much faster


Which only about 90something %

Apparently the figures are slightly different after a few beer


----------



## shaunous (12/12/14)

There is a guy at work who owns and rarely drives a balls as **** 2 door 1969 HK Monaro worth who knows how many thousands (Ducati Stu you'd know the car). Anyway he prefers to ride his road bike to work and back, and to cafes and pubs on weekends. 


FAIL!!!


----------



## CrookedFingers (12/12/14)

BadSeed said:


> I was in a cycle lane.


I was kidding around dude.


----------



## CrookedFingers (12/12/14)

BadSeed said:


> I pay rego for:
> my two boats (neither go on the road)
> my boat trailer
> my motorbike
> ...


It doesn't matter where they drive, sail or whatever.
I just think registering bicycles would hopefully cease the whole stupid argument.

Anyway.


----------



## spog (12/12/14)

newguy said:


> Brake fluid will dissolve automotive paint. Can be carried in what looks like an ordinary water bottle.
> 
> 
> ....Just sayin'.


An old Postie trick used to sort out nasty dogs ( ie, the fuckwits in the car) is as follows.
Take an old clutch cable,on one end attach an old style metal curtain ring,this is what you wrap your little finger around.
Insert the clutch cable into the handle bars of the bike.
You are now armed ( sshhh) against fuckwits,a quick flick will take off a mirror and **** the paint work,another quick flick gets rid of the hypothetical leveller. 
Fucked if I know officer !


----------



## BadSeed (12/12/14)

spog said:


> An old Postie trick used to sort out nasty dogs ( ie, the fuckwits in the car) is as follows.
> Take an old clutch cable,on one end attach an old style metal curtain ring,this is what you wrap your little finger around.
> Insert the clutch cable into the handle bars of the bike.
> You are now armed ( sshhh) against fuckwits,a quick flick will take off a mirror and **** the paint work,another quick flick gets rid of the hypothetical leveller.
> Fucked if I know officer !


Why can't we just shoot them in the face?
Problem solved.


----------



## shaunous (12/12/14)

Jesus!!!


----------



## Camo6 (12/12/14)

Yes, my child?


----------



## Camo6 (12/12/14)

Hell hath no fury like a biker scorned.
http://youtu.be/UpjZNUWNaww


----------



## Florian (12/12/14)

I wanna see how that continued. Did he just grab his bike and rode off as if nothing happened?


----------



## manticle (13/12/14)

Registering bikes = another way for authorities to take money and regulate another aspect of our lives while practically solving or changing absolutely **** all.

Had this argument with my mum recently after she car doored a cyclist (totally her fault), got upset that he was upset, then crapped on about bike rego because somehow magically that would solve the situation or prevent it ever happening again. Bike rego is a big fuckin' straw man and if anyone thinks the aggro nufties who tried to bully badseed would act differently if bikes cost rego dollars to ride, then they need a hippocampus transplant.


----------



## dent (13/12/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> I just think registering bicycles would hopefully cease the whole stupid argument.


What kind of shitty argument is that for doing anything? Jesus.


----------



## AHB_Admin (13/12/14)

BadSeed said:


> Why can't we just shoot them in the face?
> Problem solved.


Are you Australian or Texan? 

You have me confused.


----------



## CrookedFingers (13/12/14)

Whatever guys.
Not all drivers are aggro.

Seems a large majority of cyclists have a chip on their shoulder.

Shame.


----------



## CrookedFingers (13/12/14)

dent said:


> What kind of shitty argument is that for doing anything? Jesus.


The argument that's usually happens is" get off the road, you're not registered". That's what.
C'mon dude.
BTW, I'm not against bikes, I was just putting forward my thoughts on what I felt may help sort the issue out. Seems to have been taken quite badly !!!!!


Soooooo..
There is no pleasing you.


----------



## goomboogo (13/12/14)

manticle said:


> Registering bikes = another way for authorities to take money and regulate another aspect of our lives while practically solving or changing absolutely **** all.
> 
> Had this argument with my mum recently after she car doored a cyclist (totally her fault), got upset that he was upset, then crapped on about bike rego because somehow magically that would solve the situation or prevent it ever happening again. Bike rego is a big fuckin' straw man and if anyone thinks the aggro nufties who tried to bully badseed would act differently if bikes cost rego dollars to ride, then they need a hippocampus transplant.


You're wrong. Bicycle registration makes car mirrors work better.


----------



## manticle (13/12/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> Whatever guys.
> Not all drivers are aggro.
> Seems a large majority of cyclists have a chip on their shoulder.
> Shame.


Didn't say they were and the behaviour of a large number of cyclists sometimes makes me ashamed to be one.
Just can't see a reduction in aggressive behaviour or stupidity (from either riders or drivers) based on revenue collection. Registration doesn't stop idiot drivers, how will it impact idiot riders?


----------



## spog (13/12/14)

BadSeed said:


> Why can't we just shoot them in the face?
> Problem solved.


Now there's an idea.


----------



## warra48 (13/12/14)

The cost of administering and enforcing bicycle registration will far outweigh the revenue raised. So, that's never going to happen.


----------



## BadSeed (13/12/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> The argument that's usually happens is" get off the road, you're not registered". That's what.
> C'mon dude.
> BTW, I'm not against bikes, I was just putting forward my thoughts on what I felt may help sort the issue out. Seems to have been taken quite badly !!!!!
> 
> ...


I wouldn't take it badly and I really wouldn't have a problem paying any rego for my bike if such a thing existed.
Cyclists don't make the laws, it's no good shouting pay your rego at cyclists. I believe that if bike rego existed then instead of "pay your rego ****!" it would just become "****!" that was shouted.

Lack of rego isn't really the issue it just seems to be the only thing the fuckwit community can focus on. It's a fairly recent thing, I cycled to work for years and never had a single problem. I now get verbally abused fairly regularly. I don't know where the hatred comes from but Shane ******* Warne is responsible for legitimising the behaviour.


I once joined a local cycling club on one of their rides, man, it was 10 times worse, They all seemed able to laugh it off, I can't. I think the sight of 10-20 bikes (some riding 2-wide) really pisses people off.
So I ride on my own, single file and in the emergency lane (which doubles as a cycle lane in WA).

If "most cyclists seem to have a chip on their shoulder" it most likely comes from being abused and assaulted. Unprovoked attacks tend to do that to people.
A beer bottle at 100kmh has the potential to injure or worse. A car crossing the solid line to deliberately pass too close has the potential to injure or worse.
Some people don't seem able to process the potential consequences of their actions or they don't care. 
Maybe some harsh penalties, some real public awareness and a couple of high profile cases would make a difference. The media don't help with trashy tv shows running stories like "The war on our roads!!!"

I think Forest Gump summed it up nicely: "Fuckwit is as fuckwit does"


----------



## CrookedFingers (13/12/14)

You're right.
The media does not help.
Other comments above make a lot of sense too.
I hope I have not come off at all aggressive on any of my comments.
Just spit balling the idea.

Obvious it's not a good one !! Haha

Your point is a good one Warra, it probably would be a waste of time as such a little amount would be soaked up on admin and what not.

Anyway, good chat guys !!! Haha


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/14)

Arguing with the Anti-HALAL certification mob....is fun, if not infuriating......how can people be so bloody stupid


----------



## spog (13/12/14)

manticle said:


> Registering bikes = another way for authorities to take money and regulate another aspect of our lives while practically solving or changing absolutely **** all.
> Had this argument with my mum recently after she car doored a cyclist (totally her fault), got upset that he was upset, then crapped on about bike rego because somehow magically that would solve the situation or prevent it ever happening again. Bike rego is a big fuckin' straw man and if anyone thinks the aggro nufties who tried to bully badseed would act differently if bikes cost rego dollars to ride, then they need a hippocampus transplant.





warra48 said:


> The cost of administering and enforcing bicycle registration will far outweigh the revenue raised. So, that's never going to happen.


Manticle,I agree.
Warra48, it will no doubt at some stage be law here in South Australia,it has been a hot topic on the radio + this state is broke,the state government here will and are taxing ( sorry that's a levy) on ****'n near everything. Cnuts .


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/12/14)

It really is just another manifestation of road rage, for the attackers the beauty is that cyclists are a slow moving easy target and they are on the road so they cop it probably more than motorists. I ride and I drive but I find both motorists and cyclists piss me off just as much as each other.


----------



## manticle (13/12/14)

Spot on aqld


----------



## Droopy Brew (13/12/14)

AndrewQLD said:


> It really is just another manifestation of road rage, for the attackers the beauty is that cyclists are a slow moving easy target and they are on the road so they cop it probably more than motorists. I ride and I drive but I find both motorists and cyclists piss me off just as much as each other.


I have come to the conclusion that the world is full of fuckwits regardless of their mode of transportation or taste in beer.

They also seem to be breeding at a rapid rate.


----------



## Airgead (13/12/14)

shaunous said:


> There is a guy at work who owns and rarely drives a balls as **** 2 door 1969 HK Monaro worth who knows how many thousands (Ducati Stu you'd know the car). Anyway he prefers to ride his road bike to work and back, and to cafes and pubs on weekends.
> WIN!!!


Ftfy.


----------



## shaunous (14/12/14)

Hahaha Oh Hells No!!!


----------



## mckenry (14/12/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> I have come to the conclusion that the world is full of fuckwits regardless of their mode of transportation or taste in beer.
> 
> They also seem to be breeding at a rapid rate.


I find its mostly an Australian problem. I'm sure we have a higher fuckwit:normal ratio than any country I have visited.


----------



## fraser_john (14/12/14)

fraser_john said:


> WTF... I worked for an insurance company in the USA where they had a policy of hiring spouses, theory is that having both partners working at the same company results in less staff turnover and better retention of business knowledge. Makes sense to me. It is where I met my wife and we had a great working relationship, she was my database administrator on half a dozen projects where I was senior developer. And after almost thirty years in IT, I can honestly say she in the top five of the best DBAs I'd ever worked with.
> 
> So now, back in Geelong, Australia, she has applied TWICE at the company I work for now, both times never made an interview, not even an acknowledgement of application. So now, she saw a job at our direct competitor down the street. They are falling over themselves to get her in to interview.
> 
> I hope she gets the job so my company can worry about me bailing and taking almost five years of business knowledge to the competitor.


Farking grousse, she got the job........went in and told our CEO, figured it was safe in case of a "conflict of interest" of some sort....


----------



## real_beer (14/12/14)

I think anyone who is going to be driving any type of vehicle on a public road should have to:

Undergo psychiatric a drug testing before starting any process at all that involves giving them a licence to drive on the road.
Spend one hour as a pedestrian crossing a busy street in peak hour traffic.
Spend one hour at a main traffic light intersection counting all the fools who run red lights.
Ride a bicycle around a special course designed with special obstacles and hazards they're going to encounter most days on the road.
Spend an hour as a pillion on a motorcycle with a specially trained rider in busy traffic.
Spend 8 hours as a passenger with a semi-trailer driver.
Have to drive a car/mc on a special course both during day and night with skid tests and water hazards, fist in a car with good tyres then bald ones!
Spend a shift with the Accident Investigation Unit and visit the Trauma Ward at a local hospital.

And over here in WA:
The stupid 'E' licence should be done away with and people who receive a suspension should have to walk the walk and accept their lesson.


----------



## shaunous (14/12/14)

How and why did this queer clothed bike riding become so popular? 

One minute people ride normal bikes in normal clothes on the edge of the road, the next their dressed as ballerina's and riding in the centre of the road. 

Each to their own, but I won't be jumping on this trend anytime soon.


----------



## manticle (14/12/14)

Pics?


----------



## shaunous (14/12/14)

Of what Mans?


----------



## shaunous (14/12/14)

My new Blue Healer puppies??


----------



## shaunous (14/12/14)

A cow of mine?


----------



## shaunous (14/12/14)

Cats testicles?


----------



## shaunous (14/12/14)

An awesome custom Postie Bike SideCar?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/12/14)

The bloke who owns that is the new head of The Chamber of Commerce in town. Its a Vespa sidecar imported from Vietnam ( or somewhere like that )

He recently bought it of a bloke over south who used to ride it around town with his jack Russell in the sidecar


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/12/14)

shaunous said:


> A cow of mine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charolais..?


----------



## shaunous (14/12/14)

Father is yes, mothers a MAD Brangus. 


'Hey look a fence, I'm gunna smash through it and chase a human'


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/12/14)

Its a pretty good lokking cow


----------



## manticle (14/12/14)

shaunous said:


> An awesome custom Postie Bike SideCar?
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1418553948.739846.jpg


Cat's balls were good but I meant the queer clothed road centred bike riders.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/12/14)




----------



## shaunous (14/12/14)




----------



## manticle (14/12/14)

Cat's balls were easier on the eye to be honest.


----------



## shaunous (14/12/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The bloke who owns that is the new head of The Chamber of Commerce in town. Its a Vespa sidecar imported from Vietnam ( or somewhere like that )
> 
> He recently bought it of a bloke over south who used to ride it around town with his jack Russell in the sidecar


I was pretty convinced it was a CT110 postie Bike.


----------



## shaunous (14/12/14)

manticle said:


> Cat's balls were easier on the eye to be honest.


Baahahahaha...


----------



## manticle (14/12/14)

I didn't mean to sound ungrateful.


----------



## newguy (15/12/14)

In Canada we have something called the Temporary Foreign Worker (TFW) program. It was originally meant to address shortages in skilled tradesmen like welders or the like for our oil & gas industry. Unfortunately, fast food restaurants, especially MacDonalds, have been abusing it to hire almost exclusively Filipino TFWs. It's been about 3 years since I can remember being served by a Canadian zit-faced teenager in any fast food joint. There's been a backlash because the program was meant for skilled tradesmen that weren't available for hire through normal channels, not for fast food joints so they could avoid hiring Canadian citizens. The government cracked down on fast food joints abusing the program, but only for future positions/applications. Anyone already here flipping burgers can stay until their permit is up.

My rant is that they're given full driver's licences. Sorry for saying this, but anyone from the tropics can't drive on ice. If you've never seen snow before, you can't drive on it, nor should you attempt to.

Here's the latest example of why they shouldn't be driving in winter:
http://www.edmontonjournal.com/Update+Three+Filipino+temporary+foreign+workers+killed+central+Alberta+crash/10467266/story.html

In this crash, 3 or 4 of them were driving a Ford mustang (not sure given the report) the day after the entire region had freezing rain. Mistake 1: driving at all the day after freezing rain hit. You stay where you are, no matter what, and give the salt trucks a chance to clear the roads. Mistake 2: driving a rear wheel drive muscle car in winter in the first ******* place. Rear wheel drive cars are almost always ass light so they have next to no traction anyway. It's one thing to lose traction in a front wheel drive, but a rear wheel drive is another thing entirely. Imagine driving when your ass end is constantly trying to pass your front. It's scary and borderline suicidal to drive a rear wheel drive car in winter, let alone on black ice.

And here's another example from a couple of weeks ago: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/4-filipino-temporary-foreign-workers-killed-in-leduc-crash-1.2847227

Here's two kickers about that crash: 1 - the roads were actually in pretty good shape as we had only a light dusting of snow at that point, and; 2 - they were driving a front wheel drive car. FWDs handle on ice and snow very very good. Almost idiot proof (almost). If you get into trouble, just make sure your wheels are pointed where you want to go and hit the gas. That will get you out of almost any skid in a FWD.

The guys at work have taken to referring to snowstorms as "Filipino killin' weather." In summer when it's hot they call that "fat kid killin' weather."

So for the 2nd time in 3 weeks there are families in the Philippines that are getting word that mom/dad/sister/brother aren't coming home. Which sucks. I wish they'd change the rules and not grant full licences to the TFWs because this is getting ridiculous.

That's my rant for today.


----------



## tavas (16/12/14)

I miss City Morgue2. His reference to DAS is much needed at times.


----------



## Nicko_Cairns (16/12/14)

Hi guys,

Bit sick of trying big name IPAs and PAs in Aus that have been mistreated so end up tasting like shit, so have emailed Dan Murphys, Sierra Nevada and a couple other companies..SN rep has already got back to me, probably f'all they can do about it, but at least they know..

Hi guys,

Firstly, this isn't a complaint about your beers, it's a complaint about whatever happens to them from when they leave your fine brewery until they hit the shelves in my local bottle shop. I've tried both your IPA and Pale Ale lately and both were unfortunately atrocious. Here's a copy of the email I sent to my local bottle shop. I look forward to finding a decent example of your beers here in Australia! I was really looking forward to trying your beers and seeing just how good they are. I won't take these recent examples as an indication of your beers, I just feel that poor handling or time has ruined them. The hop aroma was barely there, the taste was bland and they were nothing like the descriptions on many sites such as ratebeer (unfortunately). I look forward to coming to the states and sampling them firsthand one day.

You aren't alone, Sam Adams Boston Lager, Big Eye IPA, Tower 10 IPA and others have unfortunately all been terrible. I've obviously stopped buying USA beers in Australia (unfortunately).

Email (online form, Dan Murphys Australia).
It won't let me select my store in Queensland. I'd like to complain about the treatment and taste of USA IPA beers sold in Dan Murphys Australia. You bring some of the USA's finest IPAs to your store, but unfortunately they just taste awful, I know they don't leave the USA brewery tasting awful, so at some stage they are mishandled. This could be either:
1. Not refrigerated at some point,
2. Too old (aroma and taste have suffered), or 3. Stuff knows.

Whatever you are doing before these fine beers get to Queensland, it's wrong.

Australian IPAs are fine thanks, with Hop Hog and Vale IPA being two fantastic examples. It's just a shame about the quality of the overseas IPAs.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/12/14)

I've had plenty of dud hop hogs.


----------



## spog (16/12/14)

Niko-Cairns, when they compensate you by sending a shipping container full as compo,please remember me. .
Good onya for emailing them , please post any replies for us all to read.
Cheers....spog.


----------



## Camo6 (16/12/14)

tavas said:


> I miss City Morgue2. His reference to DAS is much needed at times.


What does DAS stand for? FFS


----------



## Nicko_Cairns (16/12/14)

spog said:


> Niko-Cairns, when they compensate you by sending a shipping container full as compo,please remember me. .
> Good onya for emailing them , please post any replies for us all to read.
> Cheers....spog.


I'll take a camping chair, a tv (for the cricket) and a big roll and I'll live in that shipping container until the jobs done! 

SN rep was good mate, wanted to know the exact store etc. Don't think there's much they can do though mate, ship it refrigerated to Sydney or somewhere, then it's possibly not refrigerated around the country.. Anyway it's just a waste imo..


----------



## Nicko_Cairns (16/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I've had plenty of dud hop hogs.


I live in far North Queensland and all the ones I've had have been great, they must send them straight here?!


----------



## tavas (16/12/14)

Camo6 said:


> What does DAS stand for? FFS


Hang on, I'll start a new thread to find out.FFS


----------



## BadSeed (18/12/14)

shaunous said:


> How and why did this queer clothed bike riding become so popular?
> 
> One minute people ride normal bikes in normal clothes on the edge of the road, the next their dressed as ballerina's and riding in the centre of the road.
> 
> Each to their own, but I won't be jumping on this trend anytime soon.





shaunous said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1418557114.964082.jpg


Something you want to get off your chest?
http://www.wired.com/2011/06/homophobia-is-apparently-associated-with-homosexual-arousal/

Not judging...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I've had plenty of dud hop hogs.


 


Nicko_Cairns said:


> I live in far North Queensland and all the ones I've had have been great, they must send them straight here?!


I haven't bought a bottled one for a while (for the above reason), so maybe they've sorted that out. Off tap it's been ok, maybe I just prefer a bit more malt.


----------



## mckenry (18/12/14)

I'm so sick of ignorant (true meaning of the word) people getting on their high horses regarding guns, bail laws, politics and religion. I don't profess to know all about any of these things, but I know enough to know I don't know enough.
I understand people have feelings, but in no way are they qualified enough to get on TV, social media, radio etc. and 'demand' this and that. No wonder, (before the Lindt cafe incident) I thought we had a higher ratio of fuckwit:normal people than most countries.
People think they're experts because they watched a channel 7 news report in between Hollywood buzz reports.


----------



## tavas (18/12/14)

Logical, rational debate doesn't drive ratings unfortunately. And in today's world of 24 hr news cycle and Twatter/Stalkbook etc, people only want the 5 secs snippet


----------



## mje1980 (18/12/14)

Yep, exactly, after the event everyone's got all the answers, from how the SAS operate, the reasoning behind the polices decision, the bail laws, the immigration and just about anything else you can think of. Happens with just about any "media" worthy event. We all wait for it to end so we can jump on forums, social media, the radio etc to tell everyone how we think it should be solved even when we know **** all about it. Always after the fact.


----------



## tavas (18/12/14)

Agree. Case in point - we generated 7 pages worth of discussion on here alone.


----------



## Truman42 (5/1/15)

Driving back from Robe yesterday cruising at a very comfortable 105 kph, come around a bend and on the brakes down to 80 kph behind a line of 12 cars stuck behind a car towing a caravan. Were stuck behind this van for well over 30 kms with no chance of overtaking him. There were sections of straight road where this guy could have moved over onto the shoulder to allow cars to pass him, but no hes just about on the middle line. At the next town he didnt pull over either just kept going with a long line of cars all stuck behind him.
When there was an opportunity to overtake him everybody made a mad dash trying to get closer to the start of the cue which just made things worse. Im surprised there wasnt an accident.

So I have a question for anyone here who tows a caravan or boat etc.
Do you not see the line of cars your holding up? Do you even care? Or is your atttitude that because you can only manage a top speed of around 80 kph, then so should anyone who gets stuck behind you?

I just dont get why if your towing something or unable to do the speed limit for some reason why you wouldnt pull over and let people pass you every now and again.


----------



## Camo6 (5/1/15)

Yeah that shits me. I tow a small van and try to maintain the speed limit where practicable but as soon we're in the hills I use the slow vehicle turnout if there's a car or two behind us.
If they can't see the cars behind them then they're not using legal mirrors or they're blind. Seems courtesy is one of the first faculties the gray nomad loses.


----------



## Truman42 (5/1/15)

Camo6 said:


> Yeah that shits me. I tow a small van and try to maintain the speed limit where practicable but as soon we're in the hills I use the slow vehicle turnout if there's a car or two behind us.
> If they can't see the cars behind them then they're not using legal mirrors or they're blind. Seems courtesy is one of the first faculties the gray nomad loses.


He had legal mirrors. Big wide suckers and could see the long line of cars trying to overtake him. 

In another life I drove road Trains in the Kimberley. I would get stuck behind a caravan doing 80 and there was no chance of overtaking them. Do you know how much straight road you need to pull 3 fully loaded trailers of well over 100 tonnes GVM from 80 kph up to 100 kph? Unless they pulled off the road you were stuck behind them.


----------



## Camo6 (5/1/15)

Worst is when you finally pass them and an hour later, while stopping for lunch, you watch them drive past. 
How was Robe anyway? Were you affected by bushfires?


----------



## Truman42 (5/1/15)

Camo6 said:


> Worst is when you finally pass them and an hour later, while stopping for lunch, you watch them drive past.
> How was Robe anyway? Were you affected by bushfires?


Robe was great, didnt catch any fish from the beach but caught plenty of whiting from the Marina. The missus caught her fist fish, (10 whiting in fact) so she was happy. Left yesterday morning on a 1/4 tank of fuel as I only have Shell, Caltex and BP fuel cards and Robe only has Mobil servos. Empty light came on 40 kms from Penola so started to panic a bit. We must have rolled into Penola on fumes.

Didnt see any smoke or signs of bushfires at all.


----------



## Truman42 (6/1/15)

I walk into Dans last night and Im on my mobile phone. I receive a call and im chatting away then I go up to the register (With an $80 bottle of scotch I might add) and say to the person on the phone to hold on a minute but still have the phone to my ear. 
I look at the girl serving and say hello just that thanks and she just stares at me. A few seconds later I say just on card thanks as I pull my card out of my wallet and she still stares at me. Then finally she grabs the bottle and scans it and removes the security tag. I paywave my card and then she turns around and says "Next time can you hang up on your phone call, its actually company policy" then adds. "and its polite"

I just said it was an important call and walked out. But then I thought about it and was pissed that I didnt say more.
Now Im the first to admit that its rude when your serving someone and they continue to talk on the phone, but I hadnt said a single word to the person on the phone the whole time I was being served, I just kept the phone to my ear. (And the person I was talking to happens to be someone on AHB and can back me up on that if he so chooses too..LOL) 

So **** you Dan Murphys bitch, I feel like going back there tonight and complaining to the manager. Im buying an $80 bottle of scotch so just STFU and serve me.

And what company policy is she crapping on about.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/15)

Sorry Truman. I am on the cashiers side.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/1/15)

Agree with stu mate, a bit rude, not mobile phone etiquette.


----------



## manticle (6/1/15)

> I walk into Dans last night and Im on my mobile phone. I receive a call and im chatting away then I go up to the register (With an $80 bottle of scotch I might add) and say to the person on the phone to hold on a minute but still have the phone to my ear.
> I look at the girl serving and say hello just that thanks and she just stares at me. A few seconds later I say just on card thanks as I pull my card out of my wallet and she still stares at me. Then finally she grabs the bottle and scans it and removes the security tag. I paywave my card and then she turns around and says "Next time can you hang up on your phone call, its actually company policy" then adds. "and its polite"
> 
> I just said it was an important call and walked out. But then I thought about it and was pissed that I didnt say more.
> ...


Would it be ruder if it was cheap vodka for 20.99? I agree with the lass, I'm sorry to say. Regardless of whether you're talking or how important the call is - surely if it's that important, you'd concentrate on it and complete it before focusing on purchasing something?

Bit unfair on the retail girl mate and even worse if you complain. She probably gets paid about $15 p/h to serve people who think they're important because they buy expensive booze, least you can do is pay enough respect to complete the purchase with some politeness.


----------



## tavas (6/1/15)

Agree with others. If the call is THAT important (i.e. Russia is about to launch nuclear domination unless YOU make the call personally to Putin) then step aside and finish it.

And the fact you keep mentioning the $80 bottle of scotch makes you come across even more of a pompous git, which I am sure you're not.


----------



## Truman42 (6/1/15)

But hang on I didn't actually talk on the phone. I told the person on the phone to hold on before I even got to the register. I just kept the phone held to my ear whilst I looked at her and handed her the goods. And the only reason I didn't actually put the phone down is because I was opening my wallet and getting my card out. 
I never once talked on the phone the whole time she served me and gave her my full attention whilst she served me.

I fully agree that it's rude if you just hand them the product and keep talking on the phone and ignore them, but I never did that. 
I gave her my full attention. Made eye contact and spoke to her politely.

And yeah I agree that it shouldn't matter if it was an $80 bottle or a $4 beer so my bad in that one.


----------



## manticle (6/1/15)

She doesn't know whether or not you're focussed on the purchase or the phone, about to speak or not. You didn't need to go to the register until the call was completed.

In my view, you ask the person on the phone if you can call them back in a couple of minutes before expecting service. How did we cope with all this important stuff before mobiles?


----------



## BadSeed (6/1/15)

Truman said:


> So I have a question for anyone here who tows a caravan or boat etc.
> Do you not see the line of cars your holding up? Do you even care? Or is your atttitude that because you can only manage a top speed of around 80 kph, then so should anyone who gets stuck behind you?
> .


When I tow my boat I am very conscious of this. Although I can stick at 100 it does drop a bit on the hills.
If a line builds up I do my best let them pass as safely as I can.

You still get some dickheads though, can't wait and try overtaking on blind corners, hills etc.


----------



## technobabble66 (6/1/15)

I'd go a little of column A, a little (more) of column B. 
It might've been a bit more polite to have taken the phone from his ear, but it's hardly the end of the world and I find it pretty odd that the serving chick was so offended by a guy w a phone to his ear while engaging with her that she specifically gives him a ticking off over it. 
Talking on the phone and ignoring her is just downright rude; however when you clearly are not engaged in the phone convo, look her in the eye and engage with her, what more is she expecting? It's only a 30 second encounter, FFS. 
I'm all for shit canning these yuppy pricks with their rude manners and their expensive booze, but I reckon she was getting snooty over nothing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/15)

Truman said:


> So **** you Dan Murphys bitch, I feel like going back there tonight and complaining to the manager. Im buying an $80 bottle of scotch so just STFU and serve me.
> 
> And what company policy is she crapping on about.


I would hope the manager tells you to STFU and GTFO of the shop


----------



## Truman42 (6/1/15)

technobabble66 said:


> I'd go a little of column A, a little (more) of column B.
> It might've been a bit more polite to have taken the phone from his ear, but it's hardly the end of the world and I find it pretty odd that the serving chick was so offended by a guy w a phone to his ear while engaging with her that she specifically gives him a ticking off over it.
> Talking on the phone and ignoring her is just downright rude; however when you clearly are not engaged in the phone convo, look her in the eye and engage with her, what more is she expecting? It's only a 30 second encounter, FFS.
> I'm all for shit canning these yuppy pricks with their rude manners and their expensive booze, but I reckon she was getting snooty over nothing.


My point exactly. It doesn't matter if I had the phone against my ear or not. I gave her my full attention, said hello how are you, just that ️thanks, and looked straight at her and waited for her response. She was the one who just stood there staring at me not even replying.
I pulled my card out of my wallet and said on card thanks and she still stood there staring at me for a bit before finally scanning the box and removing the security device.

Im not going to hang the phone up for a 30 second transaction but I won't keep talking (which I agree is very rude ) and asked the caller to hold for 30 seconds which they did. The caller had been advising me on what whiskey to buy and we were still talking about it after I had left the store.


----------



## Truman42 (6/1/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I would hope the manager tells you to STFU and GTFO of the shop


I would think the manager would realise she was out of line as I wasn't talking on the phone which is exactly what she accused me of. 

There is a big difference between actually talking on the phone and just holding the phone to your ear. What if I had phoned a company and had been on hold for ages? I'm not going to sit in my car for 15-20 mins whilst on hold when I can be in and out of the store in that time. She had no idea if I was on a call or on hold waiting as she never heard me talking at any stage.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/15)

If I saw you standing there with a phone to your ear I would naturally assume you where on the phone....


Sounds like you have sour grapes because you came across as being on the phone and you got a deserved dirty look for your actions.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/15)

Truman said:


> I would think the manager would realise that i was where being a bit of a dick


----------



## manticle (6/1/15)

How on earth do you expect her to know whether or not you're just wearing the phone as a fashion accessory or listening to someone else talk? Why does it matter whether you were talking? You were on the phone. Some (including me and evidently the retail assistant) feel that's impolite.

If you don't, fair enough but complaining to management is taking it a bit far I reckon. Retail employees are usually badly paid and often badly treated (mostly by customers with a sense of superiority and a sense of entitlement to match).


----------



## Camo6 (6/1/15)

Phone etiquette and manners aside, if I owned the store I reckon I'd have a strong opinion of who was most in the wrong. Whatever happened to 'the customer is always right?". The manager might agree that it may have seemed rude but can't imagine they'd want it voiced to the customer.

I bet that check out girl posted about it on FB while texting her BFF's on the drive home too.


----------



## manticle (6/1/15)

Customer isn't always right and more managers should stand up for their employees. I worked in hospitality for yonks (mostly boh but also wait and small amount of bar) and the shit some people expect you to eat because they're making your boss richer is astounding.
My partner was in retail for years and is now foh in an art/film institution and she's copped many an undeserved spray from pompous tits who think their shit doesn't stink. 

More than customer is always right- what happened to basic respect for other people, regardless of social status?

My partner, by the way is early 40s, takes her job seriously, is polite, informed, friendly, restrained and a bend over backwards helpful type.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/1/15)

Personally I would have finished the call walking up and down the Dans aisles instead of juggling the conversation & transaction. I'm not much of a multitasker though.


----------



## zooesk (6/1/15)

I work in a pub and people walk in talking on there phone stop there convo to ask "schooner of rubbish thanks" then continue to talk on the the phone while i pour said schooner of rubbish. This doesn't bother me save me talking shit to them what shits me is they can't put the phone down for the 30 seconds it takes to get there wallet out to pay


----------



## Camo6 (6/1/15)

I'm all for management telling customers to get fucked and seen it plenty in the automotive industry but it's not like Truman was doing anything outwardly rude. We live in a society where some people spend more time socialising on their phone than with the people around them. I've seen blokes sit in a circle while they all just stare at their phones. Just yesterday I was buying some tiles when my phone rang and I unconsciously answered it while being served.
While I agree that it may have appeared a tad discourteous I find the clerks rudeness far more out of place. If it's not my business then it ain't my business. Just do your job then bitch about it online like the rest of us! :lol:


----------



## manticle (6/1/15)

I often answer if it rings - the sound of the ring left to continue is disconcerting. However I only answer long enough to ask whoever it is if I can call back, then apologise to the person serving.

Yes we do live in an age where people are glued to smart phones but occasionally we need a reminder that there is a world outside the screen.

Sent from my huwaei piece of shit dumbphone using aussiehomebrewer.com


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/15)

I have this thing called voicemail....**** its awsome. More people need to discover it it and use it effectively


----------



## Camo6 (6/1/15)

manticle said:


> I often answer if it rings - the sound of the ring left to continue is disconcerting. However I only answer long enough to ask whoever it is if I can call back, then apologise to the person serving.
> 
> Yes we do live in an age where people are glued to smart phones but occasionally we need a reminder that there is a world outside the screen.
> 
> Sent from my huwaei piece of shit dumbphone using aussiehomebrewer.com


Haha! Yeah I do the same. Mainly because I have Lyrics Born as my ringtone and it sounds like porno music. I'd change it but it's now a part of my whole persona.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/15)

Nothing worse than other people recognising your porno ringtone....


----------



## manticle (6/1/15)

People recognising you from a porno might be worse.


----------



## Truman42 (6/1/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> If I saw you standing there with a phone to your ear I would naturally assume you where on the phone....
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have sour grapes because you came across as being on the phone and you got a deserved dirty look for your actions.


We all know what happens when we ASSUME. 
I'm not pissed because she assumed I was on the phone. I'm pissed because I went out of my way to tell the caller to hold so I could give the girl my full attention, because I hate people who just keep talking on the phone and barely give them a look or just keep talking. Because I was polite and said hello and looked at her and gave her my full attention. And she then had a go at me for being on my phone as if I had ignored her.


----------



## manticle (6/1/15)

She assumed you were on the phone. She was correct. You were on the phone. You gave her no reason to assume otherwise.

Go one step further next time and put the phone in your pocket.


----------



## dicko (6/1/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have this thing called voicemail....**** its awsome. More people need to discover it it and use it effectively


Continuing the Rant, 

Paid voicmail is great if people leave a message. i cant understand why they dont, after all they have already paid for the call.

The thing that shits me is that useless service that says,

"The person you have phoned is unavailable, please leave a short, ten second message and we will send your message as a text"
I have never seen that useless service work yet.....It is easier just to text the person you are trying to contact.

To the people that have this piece of shit service, lash out and pay for voicemail!!!
You may be surprised how many people are actually trying to contact you....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/15)

Truman said:


> We all know what happens when we ASSUME.
> I'm not pissed because she assumed I was on the phone. I'm pissed because I went out of my way to tell the caller to hold so I could give the girl my full attention, because I hate people who just keep talking on the phone and barely give them a look or just keep talking. Because I was polite and said hello and looked at her and gave her my full attention. And she then had a go at me for being on my phone as if I had ignored her.


But you where on the phone. QED

Here is a gratuitous picture of a shovel


----------



## spog (6/1/15)

BadSeed said:


> When I tow my boat I am very conscious of this. Although I can stick at 100 it does drop a bit on the hills.
> If a line builds up I do my best let them pass as safely as I can.
> 
> You still get some dickheads though, can't wait and try overtaking on blind corners, hills etc.


I tow a tool trailer with me every where I go for work,I sit on 90- 100 kmh because of fuel etc,when ever I cop abuse or dirty looks from fuckwits who own the road I blow them a kiss and smile. 
Doing this on almost every occasion totally fucks their day up,I get a good giggle from some people's explosive reactions after they have abused me.


----------



## Truman42 (6/1/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But you where on the phone. QED
> 
> Here is a gratuitous picture of a shovel


No, I had the phone resting on my ear..big difference to being on the phone and talking to someone. She had no idea if someone was on the other end or not because she never heard me talking to anyone.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/1/15)

Why was it resting on your ear? How big are your ears? Why is the sky blue? What is life?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/15)

You still had the phone up to your ear as if you where on the phone.

Here is a gratuitous picture of a hole with a man standing in it


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/15)

Truman said:


> No, I had the phone resting on my ear..big difference to being on the phone and talking to someone. She had no idea if someone was on the other end or not because she never heard me talking to anyone.


This begs the question...if you where not on the phone...then why was it up to your ear......?


----------



## manticle (6/1/15)

Truman said:


> No, I had the phone resting on my ear..big difference to being on the phone and talking to someone. She had no idea if someone was on the other end or not because she never heard me talking to anyone.


Why should it be up to her to work out why you have a phone on your ear?


----------



## billygoat (6/1/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sorry Truman. I am on the cashiers side.


Me too.

And I tow a caravan.


----------



## CrookedFingers (6/1/15)

Yeah that's a tough one Truman.
I have done that before, probably the same dans !!
I just take the phone away from my ear, call still in progress.
After the transaction is done I resume.
I think the phone away from the ear shows I care more about the cashier than the call.


----------



## tavas (6/1/15)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/15)




----------



## bradsbrew (6/1/15)

How did you hold the phone against your ear whilst removing your wallet from pocket and take card out of wallet?


----------



## manticle (6/1/15)

Shiva


----------



## technobabble66 (6/1/15)

NEWSFLASH:
Recent studies indicate men can multitask!

Shoulder holds phone to ear. Both eyes focus on lovely serving lady. Mouth engages in polite witticisms with aforementioned lady; keeping it strictly platonic, of course. One hand removes wallet from pocket. Other hand removes cash from wallet.


FWIW, i'd agree with the statements pertaining to the service industry involving a certain amount of "customer is right", balanced by the general requirement of the public to show some fkn manners and respect to their fellow human beings, and there being no need for those in the service industry to put up with prats who think they're better than those serving them. 

I'd just say the scenario that seems to have actually occurred w Truman doesn't suggest he was being disrespectful to the serving girl, in fact he seems to have specifically indicated to her he was engaging with her, even though there was a phone still on his ear.
I can't quite see the justification for assumption that she _couldn't_ have known he was on the phone. It's normally pretty obvious. I'd reckon i'd see it every week and it's clear when someone's engaged in a conversation on the phone and when they're just holding it to their ear. 
There's the possibility Truman could be telling porkies or has a grossly distorted sense of reality, however going on what was reported, it seems kinda straight forward that the serving chick was maybe taking out a little frustration of the previous dozen prats she's had to deal with on Truman.
Having said that, it's maybe a bit harsh to complain to the manager about it if it's just a one-off. If i was her i'd be ready to punch someone after a few hours working at the checkout, so i'd maybe cut her a little slack first time round.


----------



## manticle (6/1/15)

Phone goes in pocket while at register. Easy, no confusion.


----------



## technobabble66 (7/1/15)

Is that a phone in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me??


----------



## technobabble66 (7/1/15)

Maybe Truman was just trying to avoid an *awkward* moment...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/1/15)

I've missed the good old days of people sticking it to Truman ...

I'm glad they're back


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/1/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Is that a phone in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me??


Maybe he was pleased to see her and he just wanted to let her know it wasn't the phone.


----------



## AHB_Admin (7/1/15)

Gas prices are at their lowest in years. I've heard two comments that both enrage me and make me feel for the direction my country is headed. 

1. "When Obama lowers the prices does anyone thank him?"
2. "If he could make it this cheep now he could have done it the entire time!"

Obama doesn't control gas prices, you people need to shut it. 

Argghh. I live in Texas, a deeply progressive redneck state. It's so odd the things I hear.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/15)

austin said:


> Argghh. I live in Texas, a deeply progressive redneck state. It's so odd the things I hear.


We say that about the state of Queensland.


----------



## Truman42 (7/1/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Maybe he was pleased to see her and he just wanted to let her know it wasn't the phone.


No I certainly wasnt pleased to see her. She certainly wasnt the younger usual Dans checkout check out chick you would expect. She was a lot older and looked like the hunchback of Notre dame.


----------



## Camo6 (7/1/15)

Sigh. I blame a local Dans checkout girl for my excessive beer expenses. I'd drive past ten bottlos just to see her smile. Sigh.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/15)

Obviously she has been around long enough to stick it to customers perceived as rude and arrogant and not take it lying down like most younger ones.

You do realise that you are not winning this argument, dont you.

And as for the attitude that just because you bought a $80 bottlle of scotch doesnt help your cause either.......and neither does having a sook on AHB.

That bottle was probably worth more than what she got paid for the shift.


----------



## Camo6 (7/1/15)

Jesus Stu, have a rant why don't you!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/15)

Well it is a rant thread..

And I work in Tech Support and have to cop rude and arrogant customers daily. 

Its a lot different when the shoe is on the other foot....


----------



## Truman42 (7/1/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Obviously she has been around long enough to stick it to customers perceived as rude and arrogant and not take it lying down like most younger ones.
> 
> You do realise that you are not winning this argument, dont you.
> 
> ...


Who said anything about trying to win an argument. In my opinion I wasnt talking on the phone, I wasnt rude to her, I actively engaged her, said hello and was polite and looked straight at her whilst waiting for her to respond.

She could have mentioned the phone there and then, but no she stared at me for awhile, then decided to do the transaction and then mention the phone.
Irrespective of wether the phone was held to my ear with my shoulder whilst I opened my wallet or not, I wasnt talking on it and im sticking to that. I dont care what you or others think. Im entitled to my opinion as you are.

I agree mentioinin the $80 scotch sounded pompuos and thats my bad. I also agree complaining to the manager would be silly.

I was pissed because I hate people who continue to talk on their phones and I went out of my way to make sure I didnt and she still had a whinge. And to say its company policy..What a load of crap. this is the rant thread and I had a rant.


----------



## Mardoo (7/1/15)

As someone who works in liquor retail (not at Dan's) we do in fact find it pretty annoying when folks are on their phones, talking or not, when we're trying to complete a transaction with them. Sometimes they cop a minor spray, most of the time not. But really, y'all phone people don't matter a single ******* bit to us. Rude folks who need to feel important come with the life, not just the job.

I'm kind to customers because that's who I am, and if you're too dumb to pick up the benefit of that, your loss. I'll bend over backwards to help someone if they have the capacity to appreciate it. If someone doesn't they'll get the least of me - no pearls before the swine and all that. A person doesn't get one over on a retail clerk by being served by them. If you need someone in retail to treat you how you want to be treated so you feel good about yourself, you're the weak one. Same goes for the clerk.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/15)

Truman said:


> I was pissed because I hate people who continue to talk on their phones and I went out of my way to make sure I didnt and she still had a whinge. And to say its company policy..What a load of crap. this is the rant thread and I had a rant.


But you where perceived as being on the phone, regardless of whether you where talking or not...you had the phone to your ear...what are people supposed to think..

You where talking to someone about a bottle of Scotch......hardly a life threatening type of phone call.


----------



## tavas (7/1/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I've missed the good old days of people sticking it to Truman ...
> 
> I'm glad they're back


Order is once again restored to the universe


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/1/15)

Truman said:


> No I certainly wasnt pleased to see her. She certainly wasnt the younger usual Dans checkout check out chick you would expect. She was a lot older and looked like the hunchback of Notre dame.


I wonder if she irons her frocks over a wok?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/15)

Maybe Truman freaked out a little


----------



## bullsneck (7/1/15)

Problem solved...




Or not.


----------



## Truman42 (7/1/15)

Camo6 said:


> Sigh. I blame a local Dans checkout girl for my excessive beer expenses. I'd drive past ten bottlos just to see her smile. Sigh.


There was a young hot chick that used to work there and everytime I went in she would come up and say hello and show me any new beers they had that I might not have tried yet. I would go there just to see her, she was gorgeous.

The staff there are all really good. Another time I was there looking at scotch and a staff member came over who was experienced with all the diferent types of scotch. He spent a fair amount of time with me and another guy explaining them all and then got out some bottles for us to taste. And his shots were all doubles, which I suspect he did so we would open our wallets. I ended up buying a bottle of Ardbeg, but more so becuase Qldkev had reccomended it.
And it was one of the best scotches I have tasted.

But this checkout chick has always had an attitude.


----------



## Truman42 (7/1/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Maybe Truman freaked out a little


Thats a very very close resemblance and Im not exxagerating. Her eyes are all crazy eyes, shes cross eyed or has strabismus.
I actually feel sorry for her as I know shes very lonely. One of the other girls once told me shes on the dating sights looking for a partner but hasnt had any luck in years.


----------



## manticle (7/1/15)

You should eat her.


----------



## Camo6 (7/1/15)

I was at Dans looking for a good bottle of scotch for a Scottish mate the other day and had a really helpful staff member come and chat whiskeys with me for 10mins. He knew his stuff and I ended up going with the Japanese whiskey, Yamazaki. Went the blend as the single was out of stock.
Nothing pompous about spending $80 on Scotch/whiskey. Sure there's cheaper ones that are decent quality but can't say I've seen a good Islay for much less unless its in special.
Face it Truman, she's probably been hitting on you every time you go in there and your lack of attention is eating her up. Bloody player.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/1/15)

Macallan single malt 12yr, can find for $70 and I reckon it's nicer than your $300+ bottles!!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/15)

Camo6 said:


> Face it Truman, she's probably been hitting on you every time you go in there and your lack of attention is eating her up. Bloody player.


She was probably pissed that he turned her down...and Truman has been coping it from here ever since


----------



## Truman42 (7/1/15)

Camo6 said:


> I was at Dans looking for a good bottle of scotch for a Scottish mate the other day and had a really helpful staff member come and chat whiskeys with me for 10mins. He knew his stuff and I ended up going with the Japanese whiskey, Yamazaki. Went the blend as the single was out of stock.
> Nothing pompous about spending $80 on Scotch/whiskey. Sure there's cheaper ones that are decent quality but can't say I've seen a good Islay for much less unless its in special.
> Face it Truman, she's probably been hitting on you every time you go in there and your lack of attention is eating her up. Bloody player.


Umm, well yes to be honest I think she has. She is usually smiling and friendly and i think thats why the other girl told me she was looking for a date..lol.

I agree with you about the Islays. The bottle I actually brought during the whole phone incident was a StrathIsla. Not as peaty as Ardbeg but still a great scotch all the same.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/15)

Cognac is getting cheaper


----------



## Camo6 (7/1/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Macallan single malt 12yr, can find for $70 and I reckon it's nicer than your $300+ bottles!!!


My same Scottish mate bought me a $180 Macallan on French oak for fixing his sister's car. We had a tasting night and I preferred a 10 yr old Bruichladdich over it.
I'd also prefer a $40 bottle of Glengrant over a lot of more expensive brands too.

Hmm. Where's that single malt thread?


----------



## QldKev (7/1/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Macallan single malt 12yr, can find for $70 and I reckon it's nicer than your $300+ bottles!!!


Not peaty enough and too much sherry for me, but I prefer the Islay style over the Highlands 

Scotches are one of those areas that are soo vast


----------



## warra48 (7/1/15)

My current tipple is Laphroaig Triple Wood. It's an Islay malt. It's gorgeous, with smoky, peaty, complex, full on flavour, love it.
Donated to me by my kind sister, who bought it duty free.
Dan's want $119.99 for a bottle. So, $80 for a single malt isn't really anything to write home about.

Congratulations to Truman for stirring up a whole lot of activity in this forum. Brilliant. Couldn't have done it better myself.

PS: Camo6, nothing stopping you starting a thread on single malts if you are so inclined.


----------



## QldKev (7/1/15)

Laphroaig Triple Wood makes it 4th on my best scotches; I love the extra complexity of the woods, but I find a hint of sweet tails left in it so a couple more years of age would make it totally awesome.
3rd is their 10 yr expression,
2nd is Lagaviulin 16 yr,
and the winner is Ardbeg 10 yr

Maybe we do need a malty thread


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/1/15)

Maybe we do need a malty thread

I think Truman would be happy, and relieved about that.


----------



## manticle (7/1/15)

There is a malt whisky thread already.
Bugger you guys. Now you got me thinking about delicious whisky.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/15)

mmmmmmm......

http://www.buzzfeed.com/justinabarca/whiskey-and-food-pairings-that-will-make-your-mouth-water#.evmBOpGrQ


----------



## Camo6 (7/1/15)

Yeah, was referring to the single malt thread. Now just need to figure out how to sneak a bottle past the minister.
Anyway, back to Truman and his rude, womanizing antics.


----------



## newguy (7/1/15)

Truman said:


> Truman, on 06 Jan 2015 - 4:30 PM, said:
> 
> Thats a very very close resemblance and Im not exxagerating. Her eyes are all crazy eyes, shes cross eyed or has strabismus.
> I actually feel sorry for her as I know shes very lonely. One of the other girls once told me shes on the dating sights looking for a partner but hasnt had any luck in years.


My oldest just turned 14 the other day. About a year ago she passed her mom in height and right now she's around 5" from my height (6'3" / 1.9 m). Skinny as a rail as we keep her active by enrolling her in tae kwon do, skiing and swimming. This past summer she, her younger sister and I were buying groceries and she came up and whispered in my ear, "Dad, that lady at the till is looking at me and giving me the creeps because she's frowning/just looking really angry." The lady in question is probably in her 50s and time hasn't been kind. On the way out I made sure to say a cheerful goodbye to her and her face lit up when she said bye in return but it changed right back to evil when she returned her gaze back to my daughter. My take was that she was jealous of this (at the time) 13 year old's looks. Shitty in my opinion but I told her to get used to it because it will get worse as her figure develops. Just horrible that her first conscious memory of someone acting that way is of an adult that really shouldn't be jealous of a child at least 40 years her junior.



Camo6 said:


> Camo6, on 06 Jan 2015 - 4:43 PM, said:
> 
> I was at Dans looking for a good bottle of scotch for a Scottish mate the other day and had a really helpful staff member come and chat whiskeys with me for 10mins. He knew his stuff and I ended up going with the Japanese whiskey, Yamazaki. Went the blend as the single was out of stock.


I organized a whiskey/bourbon/scotch tasting a few years back and the crowd favourite was by far the Yamazaki but it was $125 so not something anyone would be likely to buy on a whim. The "best value for money" vote went to Buffalo Trace bourbon - well worth it if you can find it. Usually around $35 - $40 for 750ml here. I'm very fond of Sullivan's Cove but for some reason it rocketed up in cost around 3 years ago. Was around $75 then, but very rare to see it for less than $110 now. Even the wife loves Sullivan's Cove and generally she's not fond of whiskey.

I love my scotch but I've been growing much more fond of Irish whiskey of late. Really appreciate a nice oaky rum too.


----------



## Mardoo (7/1/15)

Oh yeah. Irish all the way for me. And when in Ireland good poitin is the best.


----------



## Camo6 (7/1/15)

newguy said:


> I organized a whiskey/bourbon/scotch tasting a few years back and the crowd favourite was by far the Yamazaki but it was $125 so not something anyone would be likely to buy on a whim. The "best value for money" vote went to Buffalo Trace bourbon - well worth it if you can find it. Usually around $35 - $40 for 750ml here. I'm very fond of Sullivan's Cove but for some reason it rocketed up in cost around 3 years ago. Was around $75 then, but very rare to see it for less than $110 now. Even the wife loves Sullivan's Cove and generally she's not fond of whiskey.
> 
> I love my scotch but I've been growing much more fond of Irish whiskey of late. Really appreciate a nice oaky rum too.


Half your luck getting your hands on some Sullivan's Cove Newguy. Whenever I'm looking for any of theirs it's always out of stock. Mind you, most of my bottles come from love jobs and I only shop for it once every few months. Now I'm really pining for something peaty!


----------



## spog (7/1/15)

Truman said:


> Umm, well yes to be honest I think she has. She is usually smiling and friendly and i think thats why the other girl told me she was looking for a date..lol.
> 
> I agree with you about the Islays. The bottle I actually brought during the whole phone incident was a StrathIsla. Not as peaty as Ardbeg but still a great scotch all the same.


She's keen, so here is some advice from a bloke who knows **** all.
Next time your in there,smile,say g,day and ask her if she wants a root.
Either way the problem will be solved....but then again the problem could be compounded.......your choice


----------



## Truman42 (7/1/15)

spog said:


> She's keen, so here is some advice from a bloke who knows **** all.
> Next time your in there,smile,say g,day and ask her if she wants a root.
> Either way the problem will be solved....but then again the problem could be compounded.......your choice


I wouldn't touch her with yours Spog.


----------



## spog (7/1/15)

Truman said:


> I wouldn't touch her with yours Spog.


It's not,is it ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/15)

Grow some balls Truman and grab a bunch of flowers for her...after all, you did ruin her day


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/1/15)

Is this _still _being argued about? Wow.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/15)

Well....Truman didnt tell us the bit about knocking back her advances....sort of changes the whole thing


----------



## tavas (8/1/15)

Been a while since we had a good barney on here.


----------



## Truman42 (8/1/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well....Truman didnt tell us the bit about knocking back her advances....sort of changes the whole thing


So what I should have said was..This ugly bitch at Dans keeps trying to crack on to me everytime I go there and then the other day she cracked the shits at me because I had my phone to my ear, so I think shes just pissed that Im not interested in her.


----------



## Truman42 (8/1/15)

tavas said:


> Been a while since we had a good barney on here.


Thats becasue all the good barneyers are gone.


----------



## spog (8/1/15)

Truman said:


> So what I should have said was..This ugly bitch at Dans keeps trying to crack on to me everytime I go there and then the other day she cracked the shits at me because I had my phone to my ear, so I think shes just pissed that Im not interested in her.


Looks aren't everything,who looks at the mantle piece when they're stoking the fire....


----------



## Blind Dog (8/1/15)

Camo6 said:


> Half your luck getting your hands on some Sullivan's Cove Newguy. Whenever I'm looking for any of theirs it's always out of stock. Mind you, most of my bottles come from love jobs and I only shop for it once every few months. Now I'm really pining for something peaty!


WTF are 'love jobs'? You some kind of escort?


----------



## CrookedFingers (8/1/15)

You're obviously not a tradie are you blind dog.

It's a job where you expect nothing in return.
However a bottle of something or a slab is usually forthcoming.


----------



## Camo6 (8/1/15)

Blind Dog said:


> WTF are 'love jobs'? You some kind of escort?


Nah. Thought about it but Cocko reckons the hours are shit.
'Love jobs': jobs you do for love/friends/family where you don't expect or ask for anything in return but casually talk about your love of single malt whilst performing said task.


----------



## Blind Dog (8/1/15)

CrookedFingers said:


> You're obviously not a tradie are you blind dog.
> 
> It's a job where you expect nothing in return.
> However a bottle of something or a slab is usually forthcoming.


Correct. I'm a soft as desk jockey. Mind you, back when I was a young 'un and labouring we called it an 'Acker' and the currency was usually a gallon jug of scrumpy for a days work.


----------



## CrookedFingers (8/1/15)

Ah, we need people on desks just as much as the physical workers.
The way my body is going I will have to down tools within the next 10 or so years and drive a desk or company ute.


----------



## Camo6 (8/1/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Correct. I'm a soft as desk jockey. Mind you, back when I was a young 'un and labouring we called it an 'Acker' and the currency was usually a gallon jug of scrumpy for a days work.


WTF is an 'acker'? You some kind of dermatologist? :-D


----------



## Blind Dog (8/1/15)

Somerset slang for 'mate' and hence why Acker Bilk rather than Bernie Bilk


----------



## Camo6 (8/1/15)

Haha! I'm so confused right now!


----------



## CrookedFingers (8/1/15)

Me too !
I have read the above posts about 50 times.
Still no idea !


----------



## Airgead (8/1/15)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acker_Bilk



> Bilk was born in Pensford, Somerset, in 1929.[3] He earned the nickname "Acker" from the Somerset slang for "friend" or "mate". His parents tried to teach him the piano, but, as a boy, Bilk found it restricted his love of outdoor activities, including football. He lost two front teeth in a school fight and half a finger in a sledgingaccident, both of which he claimed affected his eventual clarinet style


----------



## Camo6 (8/1/15)

http://youtu.be/NIaiW1XrzxA


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/15)

Truman said:


> So what I should have said was..This ugly bitch at Dans keeps trying to crack on to me everytime I go there and then the other day she cracked the shits at me because I had my phone to my ear, so I think shes just pissed that Im not interested in her.


Correct.


----------



## TheWiggman (8/1/15)

I'll tell you what shits me...
I have a MAME cabinet (upright arcade system I built). So far 3 x 2nd hand hard drives have crashed in it. It's been out of action since last April, but worked fine when it ran.

About a month ago one of my hard drives crashed on the home computer (I have 3 in my PC). Not too happy, but had lots of movies and old games which I don't watch or play any more. I tried to recover the data but the software I had uses XP and wasn't 7 compatible.

Went on holidays and managed to score a free HD. Stoked, I put XP on it and went to recover the data from the crashed drive.
Drive 1 wasn't recognised.
Drive 2... not recognised.
Drive 3. Also not recognised.

wtf?
I plugged 'C' back in, which has the OS, and it wouldn't boot up. I put the Windows 7 recovery disc in and... it can't even see the OS?!?!?!?!
Recovery has started of the critical stuff (which is mostly backed up) but I was astounded that all frigging 3 drives suddenly are no good. The first crashed drive is well and truely rooted, no data can be recovered.

In the meantime I thought I'll see if I can get the MAME cabinet going, some beer and R-Type will go down alright. I turn it on, and get nothing but streaked lines. Further research from a monitor genius on another forum (he's basically the world's foremost expert on arcade monitors and designs the electronics himself) yields a negative response.
The monitor is all good but the graphics card looks to be stuffed. It's a specially-modified card for arcade monitors and isn't compatible with anything else. I have the AGP version which they no longer make. Hence, to fix the problem I need a new $125 arcade graphics card. And a new PC because they're only available with PCIe slots.

So I don't know which one of you pricks out there threw an EMP grenade at my house but could you **** off. At least the brew system and fridges still work.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/1/15)

At least some ugly chick at Dans didnt berate you for your bad manners.....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/1/15)

My approach, (and I have wrote about this before) whether it be a barmaid or checkout chick if they are reasonable looking flash a smile and say, " So you gave up modelling to work (behind the bar or behind a till). Only had one set back once in Safeway, flashed a smile and my customary remark and started the patter with her, getting on really well until she asked if I had a reward card when my wife pushed me forward and said to the poor girl, "I'm his reward".
In the case of Quasimodo at Dan's you could always ask her what Paris is like this time of year


----------



## tavas (8/1/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> In the case of Quasimodo at Dan's you could always ask her what Paris is like this time of year


Maybe not the best thing to be asking today


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> At least some ugly chick at Dans didnt berate you for turning her sexual advances down


Fixed


----------



## spog (8/1/15)

tavas said:


> Maybe not the best thing to be asking today


Yeah,shocking bit of news that one.


----------



## mje1980 (9/1/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> At least some ugly chick at Dans didnt berate you for your bad manners.....


Or even worse, get flamed by ahb's resident grumpy old man


----------



## manticle (9/1/15)

Thankfully I don't catch public transport much these days but I've had to catch a couple of trains recently.
I though tt fm type hits at loop stations were bad enough but now we have giant plasma screens all the way along the platform (so no escape) blaring safety announcements, ads for tpg and tips on how to improve my glutes.
Not only that but they've removed the rubbish and recycling bins at cbd stations, richmond and north melbourne in response to the national terror alert.
Are you ******* kidding me? I can imagine al quaeda operatives ticking that one off the list.
'Allah akbar! We got rid of their bins'.


----------



## spog (9/1/15)

Who uses bins these days,seems to me that if a bin is not within arms reach of a person they drop their rubbish on the ground.
Lazy slobs.


----------



## tavas (9/1/15)

Who uses bins these days?

Terrorists, apparently


----------



## Blind Dog (9/1/15)

When they removed the bins from London stations when the IRA was still active, it made sense and, to my recollection anyway, there was a decrease in littering if anything. Maybe part of a "we're in this together"attitude, crap memory or simply oblivious.

No idea why an increased terror alert means they remove the bins in Melbourne but leave them in place in Sydney. Probably someone wrote a memo


----------



## Tahoose (9/1/15)

I was confused at the main station in Manchester about 2005 untill I found a cleaner walking around who explained that I should drop my rubbish on the ground as he was there to pick it up. 

Strange old world


----------



## BadSeed (9/1/15)

Are you all male models or something?

I imagine it's a shit gig having to serve the public, I always try to be nice to people who serve me, regardless of if they are attractive or not.


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/1/15)

I think this thread should be renamed 'The Angry Dome'. At least the title should be funny.


----------



## mckenry (11/2/15)

Back on page 10 we had a rant about drivers. Today was simply stunning.
I'm in the left lane of the 110km/h freeway. I sit on 115 cruise control. I'm not stirring the speeding debate... Just what I do.
This car is in the fast lane about 20m behind me and wont overtake. I'm approaching a slower car and indicate and go round. No problem so far. Other car doesnt return to the left lane again after overtaking also. Still sitting one out and 2 back. We come up to another slower car and this time the car speeds up and I wait for them to go round, then I go round, still on cruise at 115.
Next thing, they do pull into the left and I'm up their clacker and indicate to go round. What does the car do??????? Speeds up.
I move back in. Up their clacker 3 minutes later again. Try to go round, they speed up.
I'm starting to think its some dick playing games. When I go round again I get side by side and give them the two fingers to the eyes and then point at the speedo. They floor it. I move back in. Get to Catherine Hill and they putt up the hill and when I go round, driver gives me the bird.
I never varied from 115km/h the entire time. Bloody inattentive drivers shit me to tears. Car pulls in, in Mittagong. I decide to alert them to their poor driving habits and pull in behind them. I get out and the car takes off. Guess the driver is on a ballet forum somewhere talking about this ute that road raged them.....


----------



## Mardoo (11/2/15)

Don't be talkin' smack about the ballet dancers mate. They wouldn't want him either.


----------



## mckenry (11/2/15)

Mardoo said:


> Don't be talkin' smack about the ballet dancers mate. They wouldn't want him either.


I wondered if anyone would read it to the end. BTW, it was a chick driver.


----------



## zooesk (15/2/15)

My misses just drove 1.5 hours to pick up a lounge she got off eBay for $100 after emails and such he told her where to pick up after the Fact she gets there he said I can't give it to you that cheap sorry to waste your time


----------



## tavas (15/2/15)

Well, you know where he lives...


----------



## zooesk (15/2/15)

She won't tell me I had people on the phone ready to collect but no can't do that she said


----------



## zooesk (15/2/15)

Fcuk


----------



## Wrayza (15/2/15)

Been off site for 5 days come Monday due to an engineer who is rooting around with what should be a simple solution to bridge a tilt panel join where my car lift rail brackets need to be. Join should not have even been there to begin with. 

Why is it always the simple things that take the longest?


----------



## manticle (15/2/15)

Next door neighbour has been complaining (politely, to us) about noise levels sometimes when we play music or movies at night. Being accommodating people, we have apologised and do our best to monitor levels, especially late at night. So far, so good 

Today she accosted my partner as she rode home from work saying it was too loud and she could hear it through the walls. Walls are brick but it's a street of terrace houses so it's all joined.

Thing is from 3pm till 4 pm, I was playing music through our system - not weedeater, not brighter death now, sourvein or gruntsplatter but rowland s howard and townes van zandt. The rest of the day I played youtube music through my mobile phone speaker while I cleaned the house and worked on a drawing. Country music in my own home at 3 pm on a sunday in inner metro melbourne.

**** off sweetheart. Neighbourly relations may be about to sour.


----------



## Camo6 (15/2/15)

Time to buy a neglected Shih Tzu from the RSPCA and leave it out the back with the possums all night...


----------



## manticle (15/2/15)

Time for her to move to North Balwyn. She told my lady 'it's not really that kind of neighbourhood'.

Jesus on a tricycle, woman, the empress hotel is two minutes ******* walk away. Go live in a bubble.


----------



## Airgead (15/2/15)

manticle said:


> Country music in my own home at 3 pm on a sunday in inner metro melbourne.


Perfectly justified in complaining then. There really is no excuse for country music. Ever.


----------



## manticle (15/2/15)

Rubbish. Some of it is amazing.

I'm not talking glenn campbell or dolly parton, I'm talking about a bloke who was in and out of mental institutions, drink and drug addicted who managed to produce loads of rich, original material, including odes to the dead hobo that no-one else cared about, who's been covered by people like rowland s howard and keith richards, has his own versions of classics like dirty old town and is magic.

None of this sanitised, nashville shite, this is real, gritty, modern us folk music. No hoedowns or line dancing, just songs about dead flowers, needles and spoons.
Without people like this, there would be no nick cave for starters. Some might argue that's a good thing but I would not.

A pox on your misrepresentation of country music my friend. Every underground genre of music has had the subversiveness taken out of it by marketing bollocks, including jazz, punk, industrial, reggae, you name it. Van zandt is a voice for the downtrodden.


----------



## Bridges (15/2/15)




----------



## spog (15/2/15)

zooesk said:


> My misses just drove 1.5 hours to pick up a lounge she got off eBay for $100 after emails and such he told her where to pick up after the Fact she gets there he said I can't give it to you that cheap sorry to waste your time


Reading below with Manticles whoa's ,shit in a padded post pack using Manticles neighbours name and address and post it.

Actually reading above....


----------



## spog (15/2/15)

Manticle, shit it your neighbours letter box and blame zooesk.


Yep had a few have I .


----------



## tavas (15/2/15)

Take a shit in both letter boxes and blame it on the boogie


----------



## Dave70 (16/2/15)

manticle said:


> Rubbish. Some of it is amazing.
> 
> I'm not talking glenn campbell or dolly parton, I'm talking about a bloke who was in and out of mental institutions, drink and drug addicted who managed to produce loads of rich, original material, including odes to the dead hobo that no-one else cared about, who's been covered by people like rowland s howard and keith richards, has his own versions of classics like dirty old town and is magic.
> 
> ...



Darn tootin. 

http://youtu.be/oQb292uJGVA


----------



## petesbrew (3/3/15)

Our camera has dust inside on the sensor & lens. Find instructions online & youtube on how to fix this.
Seized screw on the outer casing. After playing with it and stripping the thread, I resort to the drill and smallest bit I have.
Pull it all apart, the lense is held in by not one, but THREE more tiny phillips head screws with STRIPPED F##KING HEADS!

Time for a new camera.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/3/15)

The last camera I pulled apart required a set of stilsons and a cold chisel. My arms are no longer long enough to even read the newspaper now so there is no hope on gods earth that I could pull apart a modern camera these days


----------



## petesbrew (3/3/15)

Reckon the work experience kid put this thing together.
Seriously, they're jewel size screws - what did he use to tighten them, a rattle gun?


----------



## goomboogo (4/3/15)

My wife thinks it's better for someone other than me to disassemble and clean her camera. I agree.


----------



## Dave70 (4/3/15)

petesbrew said:


> Reckon the work experience kid put this thing together.
> Seriously, they're jewel size screws - what did he use to tighten them, a rattle gun?


Old motorcycles have shown me steel screws in alloy don't always make for an easy dismantle given time, particularly if the item has seen a bit of sea side work. Galvanic corrosion works better than Loctite 263. They really should be using some form of anti seize at assembly. 
But if you could fix it, you wouldn't need to buy a new camera.


----------



## petesbrew (8/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> But if you could fix it, you wouldn't need to buy a new camera.


Yep, That's the mentality these days.
Want to go for a shock/dust proof one, but the zoom is pathetic compared to the "normal" models.


----------



## Dave70 (19/3/15)

Just got of the blower with the service manager at Subaru and explained in no uncertain terms that my wifes car wont be needing three new wiper blades ($80), new 'pollen filter'-( $120) and rear disk pads ($750- yes, thats correct). Mind you, the rear pads are still good, but it would be a 'good idea' to change them. I'll fucken bet..

Great cars Subarus, but this kind of bullshit has been an issue since the thing still had the new car smell. Oddly enough, only when my wife drops the car in..


----------



## Killer Brew (19/3/15)

Wow. How old is the car? Onto my second subi and very happy. Haven't experienced anything like that.


----------



## Blind Dog (19/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> Just got of the blower with the service manager at Subaru and explained in no uncertain terms that my wifes car wont be needing three new wiper blades ($80), new 'pollen filter'-( $120) and rear disk pads ($750- yes, thats correct). Mind you, the rear pads are still good, but it would be a 'good idea' to change them. I'll fucken bet..
> 
> Great cars Subarus, but this kind of bullshit has been an issue since the thing still had the new car smell. Oddly enough, only when my wife drops the car in..


Just never buy an Alfa - great cars new(ish), but servicing involves you being mercilessly deprived of every cent you ever earned and selling your children to sex traders, and if you skip a service they immediately fall apart


----------



## Dave70 (19/3/15)

Killer Brew said:


> Wow. How old is the car? Onto my second subi and very happy. Haven't experienced anything like that.


2010 Forester xt. 
Like I said, the car has never missed a beat, just that you always seemed to get raped at service time. I run a business, so I know that shit don't come for free, but eighty ******* dollars for three wiper blades? Come on. It takes like five minutes at the servo. And I could swap out a set of pads in the time it takes to sip through a six pack. (Coopers..) Pollen filter?!?!...get outta here with that shit fella..


----------



## malt and barley blues (19/3/15)

They have learned that trick off Mercedes, they don't go by how worn something is they go on the age of the part.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/3/15)

pretty standard for dealer mechanics


----------



## Dave70 (19/3/15)

malt & barley blues said:


> They have learned that trick off Mercedes, they don't go by how worn something is they go on the age of the part.


And if I was getting my helicopter serviced I'd say fair enough to that. 


Also, I don't own a helicopter.


----------



## Camo6 (20/3/15)

Pollen filter should've been included in the service. I've seen them get pretty chockers but nothing that a bit of compressed air won't remedy. 
Subie genuine pads are outrageously priced when a set of $80 bendix probably come from the same factory.
Dealers use a set of standard repair times for most work. Rear pads are charged at around 1.1 hrs labour yet take 5 mins to fit!
Agree Dave that they seem to prey on the opposite sex and the uninformed. I once saw an advisor try and sell a power steering flush to an elderly lady until I told him the car didn't have power steering. But when you make a base wage of 60k for 10hr days as a service advisor, its the commissions from all the flushes and additives that become critical items (even without them looking under the bonnet!).
Dealers have their place but nothing beats a trustworthy small workshop for general repairs.


----------



## Coalminer (20/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> Just got of the blower with the service manager at Subaru and explained in no uncertain terms that my wifes car wont be needing three new wiper blades ($80), new 'pollen filter'-( $120) and rear disk pads ($750- yes, thats correct). Mind you, the rear pads are still good, but it would be a 'good idea' to change them. I'll fucken bet..
> 
> Great cars Subarus, but this kind of bullshit has been an issue since the thing still had the new car smell. Oddly enough, only when my wife drops the car in..


Gee I'll be happy when my new Suby gets here. Just got quotes for wiper blades for my 2006 Cerato (lucky if the car is worth $2000)
RH front $47.20
LH front $38.28
Rear $58.09
I kid you not ....F****ing dealers
Ended up getting a full set of Aero blades delivered for $69 (rear was a standard type )
Now the Cruise control has stopped working (anyone know of an honest Auto Electrician in the Newcastle area?)


----------



## Dave70 (20/3/15)

Camo6 said:


> Pollen filter should've been included in the service. I've seen them get pretty chockers but nothing that a bit of compressed air won't remedy.
> *Subie genuine pads are outrageously priced when a set of $80 bendix probably come from the same factory.*
> Dealers use a set of standard repair times for most work. Rear pads are charged at around 1.1 hrs labour yet take 5 mins to fit!
> Agree Dave that they seem to prey on the opposite sex and the uninformed. I once saw an advisor try and sell a power steering flush to an elderly lady until I told him the car didn't have power steering. But when you make a base wage of 60k for 10hr days as a service advisor, its the commissions from all the flushes and additives that become critical items (even without them looking under the bonnet!).
> Dealers have their place but nothing beats a trustworthy small workshop for general repairs.


Discovered this little caper early on replacing bearings in and seals in dirtbikes. The old man, who did his time as a fitter and toolmaker by clued me in on simply taking the relevant part off to SKF where it was a fraction of the cost of the one Husqvarn, Honda etc supplied in the little plastic bag. 
I think the sneaky buggers may have cottoned onto this and re sized some of, at least the internal engine bearings, so that you have to buy genuine. 

I can sympathize with folk who get sold a pup in this arena buy less scrupulous operators and count myself lucky to have family in the computer / IT game. Its really not my strong suit. 

For example, I dealt with a recent issue with my computer by sending my brother in law this. 


Dude - ????????????????????


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/15)

I went to get a set of wheel bearings from my local Ducati dealer, now most people assume that Ducati parts are gold platted and cost more than what your mother earnt in her entire life.


" That will be about $30 mate" Hands me a set of SKF bearings, which are original OEM


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> I think the sneaky buggers may have cottoned onto this and re sized some of, at least the internal engine bearings, so that you have to buy genuine.


I have a Toyota 5 speed in my ute ( T50 split case alloy box ). Toyota have odd ball size bearings for it and are about $400 for a kit that contains 4 bearings...if you can get them


----------



## shaunous (21/3/15)

Latest Foresters are shit house. Get yourself a Rav4 instead. I service and repair both in a large fleet, not every Forester mind you has burning oil problems, but many do. But Havnt had a single problems with the Rav's, cheaper to buy, cheaper to service, and new Ravs are awesome to drive for us tall pricks, seat goes back like a whole furlong. 


Disclaimer - I personally own neither.


----------



## Dave70 (23/3/15)

We'll be getting a FJ cruiser when both the kids are in booster seats for sure. 
I like them cos you get all the best things about a Prado without useless stuff like comfort, room and practicality.


----------



## Lemon (23/3/15)

I love the FJ Cruiser concept for a 4WD. No diesel, 2 door 5seat, man it harks back to the practicality of the (original) beetle.

But don't forget they make a brilliant Ruckus. Only surpassed in ugliness by the Nissan cube - truth in naming.


Lemon


----------



## Bridges (23/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> We'll be getting a FJ cruiser when both the kids are in booster seats for sure.
> I like them cos you get all the best things about a Prado without useless stuff like comfort, room and practicality.


If you don't want comfort, room or practicality, how can you go past the mighty land rover defender. Its a diesel (are the FJ's yet?) It comes from a time before ergonomics and crumple zones. Goes anywhere, and if you are handy on the spanners parts can be had cheaply when buying direct from the UK.
I have to part with mine soon...
I may just cry a bit...

Don't tell anyone.


----------



## spog (23/3/15)

Just finished watching the latest episode of the walking dead,now I have to wait another week for the next episode.
Not happy !
Actually speaking of the walking dead ( good for bugger all annoyances ) what's new on the political front ?


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/3/15)

That's all in the Malcolm Fraser thread


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/3/15)

spog said:


> Just finished watching the latest episode of the walking dead,now I have to wait another week for the next episode.
> Not happy !
> Actually speaking of the walking dead ( good for bugger all annoyances ) what's new on the political front ?


Latest rumour is Jacqui Lambie and the Australian sex party are going to combine and make a new political party, the 'Lets have a party' party


----------



## Dave70 (24/3/15)

I resisted the temptation to use Miz Lambie as the protagonist in the 'Pig on a spit' thread. 
So hard, so hard..


----------



## spog (24/3/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Latest rumour is Jacqui Lambie and the Australian sex party are going to combine and make a new political party, the 'Lets have a party' party


7:30 in the morning ,Jacqui Lambie and sex,thanks for ruining my day before it started.


----------



## Dave70 (24/3/15)

Bridges said:


> If you don't want comfort, room or practicality, how can you go past the mighty land rover defender. Its a diesel (are the FJ's yet?) It comes from a time before ergonomics and crumple zones. Goes anywhere, and if you are handy on the spanners parts can be had cheaply when buying direct from the UK.
> I have to part with mine soon...
> I may just cry a bit...
> 
> Don't tell anyone.


Land Rover gets a pass with me because it never pretended to be anything else. Truth be told, they are probably one of the most capable 4WDs you can own out of the box. As well as looking like a box. You wont catch Land Rover pandering to the North American market with a 'retro'. Sit in a modern Jeep, then sit in an FJ. The low roof and shit visibility styling cues are all there. Diesel? Aint they for 18 wheelers and pickups? 
Stupid car. For its intended purpose, you'd be better off with a 97 Hilux with diff locks and not fretting for the paint work..


----------



## madpierre06 (24/3/15)

US media moguls continue to write australian legislation!!!! Bastards!!!!

http://news.optuszoo.com.au/2015/03/19/torrent-sites-to-be-blocked/


----------



## Mattress (24/3/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Latest rumour is Jacqui Lambie and the Australian sex party are going to combine and make a new political party, the 'Lets have a party' party


Years ago when the ACT had self government forced on us, the clowns who run the show decided that for the 1st election anyone could form a political part and nominate at no cost at all.

This led to so many political parties being formed that the ballot paper still holds the world record for the largest ballot paper in history, and they had to employ people at each polling place to instruct voters on how to fold the ballot paper so it could fit in the ballot box.

My favourite party listed on the ballot paper was the party party party, Party


----------



## Dave70 (24/3/15)

US media moguls continue to write australian legislation!!!! Bastards!!!!

http://news.optuszoo...-to-be-blocked/








Oh _**** it!_

Erm..I mean, good show. Bloody thieves..


----------



## Exile (24/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> US media moguls continue to write australian legislation!!!! Bastards!!!!
> 
> http://news.optuszoo...-to-be-blocked/
> 
> ...



Torrents? lol people still using them??
Come to the dark side where rule 1 is you dont talk about it


----------



## goomboogo (24/3/15)

Talk, dammit, talk.


----------



## Eagleburger (24/3/15)

Sat down in front of the computer with my beer, and the cold tiled floor reminded me,, I forgot my thongs. 

****, got up, got the boys out of the shower come back, no thongs.


----------



## Whiteferret (24/3/15)

Eagleburger said:


> Sat down in front of the computer with my beer, and the cold tiled floor reminded me,, I forgot my thongs.
> 
> ****, got up, got the boys out of the shower come back, no thongs.


Is that a euphemism for something else?

Just wondering.


----------



## Airgead (25/3/15)

Exile said:


> Torrents? lol people still using them??
> Come to the dark side where rule 1 is you dont talk about it


And the second rule is make sure your virus protection is well up to date.

And rule three is don't search for something horrible just because you can. You will find it. Lots of it. What has been seen can never be unseen.


----------



## Blind Dog (25/3/15)

whiteferret said:


> Is that a euphemism for something else?
> 
> Just wondering.


[SIZE=10.5pt]I think its existential blank verse commenting on the futility of modern existence[/SIZE]

Or he lost his thongs


----------



## Dave70 (25/3/15)

Exile said:


> Torrents? lol people still using them??
> Come to the dark side where rule 1 is you dont talk about it


Huh? I don't get it. How do I get there?


----------



## Airgead (25/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> Huh? I don't get it. How do I get there?


Giving in to your anger seems to be the approved method.


----------



## Exile (25/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> Huh? I don't get it. How do I get there?


Give you a hint
It was developed in 1979 before the internet


----------



## jlm (25/3/15)

Every month or so a post pops up here about making a hole in stainless. The amount of different answers confounds the shit out of me. I just made a 32mm hole in a relatively thick walled 92L pot with an 3 year old 32 mm hole saw (of all things) and trefolex. From the time the pilot drill hit the pot to the clunk of the cut out hitting the other side took no longer than the combined times of tracks 2 and 3 off the new Napalm Death record, i.e., **** all. Blade is still sharp, hole was cut clean. Maybe I need to offer my services at a extortionate rate for people who don't understand USE A HOLE SAW WITH A CUTTING COMPOUND AT A LOW RPM.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/3/15)

Exile said:


> Give you a hint
> It was developed in 1979 before the internet



There was life before the internet???


----------



## Camo6 (25/3/15)

I'm getting flashbacks of monochrome screens, warbled screeching noises and 5 1/4 " boot disks.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/15)

jlm said:


> Every month or so a post pops up here about making a hole in stainless. The amount of different answers confounds the shit out of me. I just made a 32mm hole in a relatively thick walled 92L pot with an 3 year old 32 mm hole saw (of all things) and trefolex. From the time the pilot drill hit the pot to the clunk of the cut out hitting the other side took no longer than the combined times of tracks 2 and 3 off the new Napalm Death record, i.e., **** all. Blade is still sharp, hole was cut clean. Maybe I need to offer my services at a extortionate rate for people who don't understand USE A HOLE SAW WITH A CUTTING COMPOUND AT A LOW RPM.


Amen to that brother. I recently saw tin of trefolex in the local engineering shop. EXACT same tin as when I was a 1st year apprentice 25yrs ago. You dont need a lot of it, but you do need it


----------



## goomboogo (25/3/15)

Camo6 said:


> I'm getting flashbacks of monochrome screens, warbled screeching noises and 5 1/4 " boot disks.


I think he's going back before floppy disks. Cassettes and a Commodore 64. How many cassettes are needed to download a Blu-ray copy of Apocalypse Now?


----------



## Camo6 (25/3/15)

640k ought to be enough for anybody?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/15)

goomboogo said:


> I think he's going back before floppy disks. Cassettes and a Commodore 64. How many cassettes are needed to download a Blu-ray copy of Apocalypse Now?


C60 or C90 tapes..?


----------



## Eagleburger (25/3/15)

whiteferret said:


> Is that a euphemism for something else?
> 
> Just wondering.


Nothing fancy. just got three young sons. Oh and cold feet... Again. 




Edit: Happy now.


----------



## spog (25/3/15)

I have nothing to rant about...who wants an arguement?


----------



## manticle (25/3/15)

**** you spog. And your stupid horse.


----------



## spog (25/3/15)

Don't own a horse...ha ha,now **** off to bed.


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/3/15)

jlm said:


> Every month or so a post pops up here about making a hole in stainless. The amount of different answers confounds the shit out of me. I just made a 32mm hole in a relatively thick walled 92L pot with an 3 year old 32 mm hole saw (of all things) and trefolex. From the time the pilot drill hit the pot to the clunk of the cut out hitting the other side took no longer than the combined times of tracks 2 and 3 off the new Napalm Death record, i.e., **** all. Blade is still sharp, hole was cut clean. Maybe I need to offer my services at a extortionate rate for people who don't understand USE A HOLE SAW WITH A CUTTING COMPOUND AT A LOW RPM.


Most people don't own a drill that goes slow enough to cut stainless with a bi metal or HSS hole saw. Or have patience to pulse a cheap cordless drill and nasty holesaw from Bunnings to make a neat hole effectively, let alone know what trefolex is ( I'm still getting through my dad's 50 year old tin).

I bought a cheapshit hydraulic punch off eBay and it shits all over any drill, with any holesaw using any lubricant for putting holes in sheet stainless.

Along with holesaws and cordless drills. I also hate ezy outs, cheap thread taps and plumbers tape.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/15)

Ezy-outs are bullshit.

I that bolt has sheared off, then an ezy-out wont help.....I know this from bitter hard edged swearing.....





Fat Bastard said:


> Most people don't own a drill that goes slow enough to cut stainless with a bi metal or HSS hole saw.


I have a Makita that was made in Britain. All plastic body. its about 15yr old. Its been thru hell, but its best feature is the slow speed with heaps of torque....


----------



## mje1980 (26/3/15)

Ezy outs can be very handy when you're 8 hours into a breakdown, it's 3am and you've just snapped that grease fitting that's older than you and the snapped bit is inside a threaded hole. And of course, the hole is facing a tiny gap where you need to lay across a bunch of hydraulic pipes, with one arm under, and one over to get to. 

Then ezy outs can be a god send.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/15)

mje1980 said:


> Ezy outs can be very handy when you're 8 hours into a breakdown, it's 3am and you've just snapped that grease fitting that's older than you and the snapped bit is inside a threaded hole. And of course, the hole is facing a tiny gap where you need to lay across a bunch of hydraulic pipes, with one arm under, and one over to get to.
> 
> Then ezy outs can be a god send.


Point taken.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/15)

And in other news. 

How to solve drivetrain vibration.


----------



## Dave70 (27/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And in other news.
> 
> How to solve drivetrain vibration.
> 
> ...


That brings back painful, expensive memories of my XD Falcon panel van. Once upon a time, uni (diff end) started to cough out its needle bearings on the way home from what was at the time, Oran Park (now housing) where a mate and I had just spent the day watching the Swan Series.
By the time we got to Penrith, about 2/3 the way home the caps had also smashed themselves to fragments and left the spider arms flailing about loose in the yokes. It was virtual un drivable. So we kept driving, as young men with no beer close to hand will do.
The upshot was whilst we were driving along making dildo jokes about the cars vibration, I was also destroying the tail shaft yoke. Two weeks later the No 6 main bearing failed on the way to TAFE and drove a conrod through the block. I suspect the the wobbly tail shaft may have played a role here, but I cant prove it.
Thus my motorcycle became my primary mode of transport, and a vow never to own another Ford made.

If it wasn't mechanical failure, it was the door or tailgate handles snapping off in my hands, or the window winders failing, or electrical ******* whatever. The fact that you could fit a Sealy Posturepedic in the back just wasn't enough to offset what a poorly made epic shitbox of a car that thing was.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/15)

I think the only way Ford made money in those days was thru the sale of replacement door handles. They must have sold millions of them


----------



## sponge (27/3/15)

spog said:


> I have nothing to rant about...who wants an arguement?


Shut your festering gob, you tit! Your type makes me puke! You vacuous toffee-nosed malodorous pervert!!


----------



## Camo6 (27/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And in other news.
> 
> How to solve drivetrain vibration.
> 
> ...


Was it front or rear Stu? Looks like a bit of "I'll do it next weekend" to me. I ignored the vibe in the WB until one night it went and I thought the doors were gonna fall off. I limped it home and found the front uni was destroyed to the point the vibration had cracked the bell housing end to end. Damn lucky the panel van didn't do a somersault.


----------



## manticle (27/3/15)

sponge said:


> Shut your festering gob, you tit! Your type makes me puke! You vacuous toffee-nosed malodorous pervert!!



Look, I came here for an argument. I'm not just going to stand here and................


----------



## Dave70 (27/3/15)

Went to confirm my car rental for a holiday in Tas over the new year to discover the price had jumped in the order of $450 from the original quote. I contacted the company in question and was told the person in charge of entering the pricing had made an error, so, replied I, thats _your_ problem, would you like me to e mail you back the quote? I'll speak to the manager, says she. I'm sorry, but we cant do it for that price, said the manager. Come _on_, I said, I'll book it now if you can. 
No, sorry, cant do it. 
Fair enough, I'll have to go elsewhere..........last chance. 
I'm sorry sir.

In the end, I got a mid sized SUV for less than the original quote through AVIS anyway. So _there. _
Arseholes..


----------



## mckenry (27/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> Went to confirm my car rental for a holiday in Tas over the new year to discover the price had jumped in the order of $450 from the original quote. I contacted the company in question and was told the person in charge of entering the pricing had made an error, so, replied I, thats _your_ problem, would you like me to e mail you back the quote? I'll speak to the manager, says she. I'm sorry, but we cant do it for that price, said the manager. Come _on_, I said, I'll book it now if you can.
> No, sorry, cant do it.
> Fair enough, I'll have to go elsewhere..........last chance.
> I'm sorry sir.
> ...


Similar(ish) experience with a travel agent. Had heard conflicting stories about whether you get a better price booking way in advance or waiting til the last minute to grab any remaining 'discounted' seats.
In the end, we figured 'better the devil you know' and booked months in advance, paid up front and waited for the tickets.
Six or so weeks later, got a call from the travel agent - small independant -saying the fuel levy had gone up and we had to pay more for the ticket.
Echoing Daves comments, I said "Thats your problem". She said, no, they cant release the tickets before its paid in full. "I've already paid in full". "No sir you havent, the fuel levy tax (whatever it was) hasnt been paid in full"
Hmmm - so I pay up. Another 6 or so weeks, same phone call. I said "WTF? this is bullshit. A quote is a quote". Same response about releasing, when paid in full. Well this was an 8 week Euro trip, so I was stuck. Already a few G's down, what's another couple of hundgy to keep my ticket. Otherwise cancellation incurred a bigger loss.
Next holiday, went to the travel agent next door, yes exactly the next shop, a flightcentre, retold the story and the FC girl told me that that shit is illegal.
I still dont know, dont care, but always ask...


----------



## sponge (27/3/15)

manticle said:


> Look, I came here for an argument. I'm not just going to stand here and................


No you didn't.


----------



## Dave70 (27/3/15)

mckenry said:


> Similar(ish) experience with a travel agent. Had heard conflicting stories about whether you get a better price booking way in advance or waiting til the last minute to grab any remaining 'discounted' seats.
> In the end, we figured 'better the devil you know' and booked months in advance, paid up front and waited for the tickets.
> Six or so weeks later, got a call from the travel agent - small independant -saying the fuel levy had gone up and we had to pay more for the ticket.
> Echoing Daves comments, I said "Thats your problem". She said, no, they cant release the tickets before its paid in full. "I've already paid in full". "No sir you havent, the fuel levy tax (whatever it was) hasnt been paid in full"
> ...


But when is a quote _not _a quote.
When they put in the fine print, ' pricing only valid for seven days', or some other goalpost shifting loophole. Its bullshit. 
They run their companys like a ******* banana republic. 
Arseholes..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/3/15)

It's not legally binding until they accept your acceptance of the offer, this is to safeguard against fuckups, typos etc. They can get pinged if they're constantly underquoting people to get business in the door but that's a separate issue


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> But when is a quote _not _a quote.


Got to love old mate who rings up 12 months after the quote saying he is ready for the job. Wont accept that prices have gone up since then.

Never did get back to him. Still got emails every other week asking when I can do the job


----------



## mckenry (27/3/15)

The thing is, they quoted me, I paid in full, on the spot. Deal done in my mind. If as Stu says above and I was like old mate and I paid way later, all fair.
If I got a quote from Stu, paid on the day, then Stu takes a year to do the job, the increases in price are Stu's problem.

Its all about when the ca$h exchanged.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/15)

mckenry said:


> The thing is, they quoted me, I paid in full, on the spot. Deal done in my mind. If as Stu says above and I was like old mate and I paid way later, all fair.
> If I got a quote from Stu, paid on the day, then Stu takes a year to do the job, the increases in price are Stu's problem.
> 
> Its all about when the ca$h exchanged.


Well, once you have paid in full, thats it, Its no longer a Quote, its an invoice.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/15)

Camo6 said:


> Was it front or rear Stu? Looks like a bit of "I'll do it next weekend" to me. I ignored the vibe in the WB until one night it went and I thought the doors were gonna fall off. I limped it home and found the front uni was destroyed to the point the vibration had cracked the bell housing end to end. Damn lucky the panel van didn't do a somersault.


Lucky it was the diff end for me...The needle bearings had actually shattered on formed little balls that ended up jaming the uni. Whe I got the tail shaft out I had to hit the uni flang with a hammer to move it. It was well rooted


----------



## WarmerBeer (27/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Lucky it was the diff end for me...The needle bearings had actually shattered on formed little balls that ended up jaming the uni. Whe I got the tail shaft out I had to hit the uni flang with a hammer to move it. It was well rooted


Pretty sure there's some English in that paragraph. Somewhere?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/15)

WarmerBeer said:


> Pretty sure there's some English in that paragraph. Somewhere?


pfft....perish the thought


----------



## spog (27/3/15)

manticle said:


> Look, I came here for an argument. I'm not just going to stand here and................


And wait !,well Sir I am sorry to inform you that complaints department is now closed for the weekend.
If you kindly resubmit your complaint when the office reopens for business next week,your complaint may,just may be considered ( fat chance). 
As to when exactly the complaints department is in operation....I'm not telling. How fucked are you now.

Sincerely yours.
The cleaner.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/15)

Thats fucken Bullshit


----------



## krausenhaus (27/3/15)

What's with all the shitheads on public transport these days listening to music without headphones?


----------



## WarmerBeer (27/3/15)

krausenhaus said:


> What's with all the shitheads on public transport these days listening to music without headphones?


Just go up and stand next to them, playing some Miles Davis. My phone goes as loud as yours, buddy...


----------



## Dave70 (30/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well, once you have paid in full, thats it, Its no longer a Quote, its an invoice.


Thats called a sale in my book. 
Or if paid cash, not called anything.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/15)

I can usually tell when the tradies here have done a cash job. They head straight to the pub, early


----------



## Dave70 (30/3/15)

They cant wait to stimulate the economy by supporting some of the highest taxed vices under one roof.
True patriots.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/15)

They are top blokes. Allways willing to help keep the bar staff employed.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/3/15)

One tip to remember if you owe the ATO any money, don't ask if its cheaper for cash they haven't got a sense of humour, another tip to remember one of the members (who I know of) of AHB works for the ATO h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/3/15)

hah, that reminds me.
Years ago a mate of a mate got his employer into strife by telling centrelink "oh its ok, they pay me in cash so it doesn't count" when applying for the dole.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/15)

Bet he got a big red x next to his name


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/3/15)

I bet the employer got away with it, it is very hard for them to prove cash payments like that.


----------



## Camo6 (3/4/15)

Had the van hooked up, cruiser packed and ready to go, all set for a long weekend away. Then my daughter spends all night spewing and now the wife is. Thanks childcare! Way to kill the weekend. Now I just need to strap myself in and be ready for my turn.


----------



## Tahoose (3/4/15)

I feel for you mate, had a nice night last night and looking forward to chill out day with my girlfriend and she wakes up crying with a migraine..


----------



## HBHB (3/4/15)

Mattress said:


> I work in the pre-hospital emergency health area.
> 
> We used to be provided with tins of International Roast at work but this has been stopped due to cut backs.
> 
> Things must be really crook when a tin of International Roast is pushing the budget into the red.


They'd have to cut services to Hoons, Loons, Goons and Spoons if they give you coffee. I got hauled over the coals by an assistant commissioner for daring to buy a carton of toilet paper for my staff. Requested to justify the outlandish purchase so sent in a formal request to stop giving staff the shits and halt all verbal diarrhoea attacks along with a request for increasing staff by 2 arse wipers from the management team and installation of a bidet from the capital works budget. Never did hear back. Good thing there is life after the "circus".


----------



## manticle (4/4/15)

manticle said:


> Next door neighbour has been complaining (politely, to us) about noise levels sometimes when we play music or movies at night. Being accommodating people, we have apologised and do our best to monitor levels, especially late at night. So far, so good
> Today she accosted my partner as she rode home from work saying it was too loud and she could hear it through the walls. Walls are brick but it's a street of terrace houses so it's all joined.
> Thing is from 3pm till 4 pm, I was playing music through our system - not weedeater, not brighter death now, sourvein or gruntsplatter but rowland s howard and townes van zandt. The rest of the day I played youtube music through my mobile phone speaker while I cleaned the house and worked on a drawing. Country music in my own home at 3 pm on a sunday in inner metro melbourne.
> **** off sweetheart. Neighbourly relations may be about to sour.


So 9.45 pm last night, public holiday, friday night, watching vikings with my lady.
Very aggressive banging on the flyscreen/security door. Who should it be but little miss no noise?
'Um excuse me, do you think I could ask you to turn it down?'

'I don't think so. You're really annoying. We're moving out in a week so maybe you'll get some neighbours more suitable for the area'.
Closed door, walked away and heard her say loudly 'wow!'
Needless to say I pushed the volume up a wee tad when I got back to my chair.

Sometimes it feels good to be an unco-operative, spiteful, arrogant, rude prick. Hope she chokes on her organic bircher mueseli and natural yoghurt with added quinoa.

Forgot to add in my original post that she told my partner; 'it's not that kind of a neighbourhood', something that rankled and turned me into the arsehole neighbour I now am.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/4/15)

Strike one for the Revolution!
Where are you moving to now, Mants? Staying in Brunswick?


----------



## manticle (4/4/15)

We are in carlton nth now, moving to brunswick next week.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/4/15)

Sometimes it feels good to be an unco-operative, spiteful, arrogant, rude prick. Hope she chokes on her organic bircher mueseli and natural yoghurt with added quinoa. 

So you do get invited around for breakfast then


----------



## manticle (4/4/15)

Only good mates from here till the end of the tenancy.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/4/15)

manticle said:


> We are in carlton nth now, moving to brunswick next week.


Aah, comprendez!
No wonder she was stroppy, Nth Carlton is a bit more "proper."
Noise levels should be fine for you in Brunswick.


----------



## manticle (4/4/15)

We are a street away from the empress (which was live music less than 2 years ago), next door to us have parties every public holiday, across the road have loud social events regularly, I hear people singing and playing music nearby all the time. I think she may have confused carlton with her local amish community.


----------



## goomboogo (4/4/15)

"It's not that kind of neighbourhood". What, the entire neighbourhood doesn't like the TV show Vikings? It must be more of a Downton Abbey type of place.


----------



## manticle (4/4/15)

Yeah we had a vote and the only tv allowed is heartbeat, downtown abbey and poirot. Volume must be down to 7%, everyone in bed, lights out by 8pm (hot chocolate at 7.30 or you miss out) and strictly no music outside 2pm-3pm Saturdays only.
I wish everyone would stop knitting so loudly.


----------



## Camo6 (4/4/15)

Camo6 said:


> Had the van hooked up, cruiser packed and ready to go, all set for a long weekend away. Then my daughter spends all night spewing and now the wife is. Thanks childcare! Way to kill the weekend. Now I just need to strap myself in and be ready for my turn.


It just keeps getting better and better. While I should be fishing for flatties with a beer in hand on my birthday, instead I'm stuck at home. No worries, I'll brew that wheat beer I milled the other day. Get the brewrig heating up while I pop up the street only to find out I didn't fill the HEX vessel with water. Shit. That's ok, the thermal switch has opened. Fill it up, reset it and away it goes, back on track. Until the element starts drawing too much current and fuses the main relay and mounting block into a sticky mess. FML.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/15)

WTF is the go not being able to buy Alcohol on good friday.

**** the Christians.

I want my booze


----------



## Camo6 (4/4/15)

Camo6 said:


> It just keeps getting better and better. While I should be fishing for flatties with a beer in hand on my birthday, instead I'm stuck at home. No worries, I'll brew that wheat beer I milled the other day. Get the brewrig heating up while I pop up the street only to find out I didn't fill the HEX vessel with water. Shit. That's ok, the thermal switch has opened. Fill it up, reset it and away it goes, back on track. Until the element starts drawing too much current and fuses the main relay and mounting block into a sticky mess. FML.


Oh ho but don't stop there. Why not prep some starter wort for the two cubes waiting in the fridge. Into the pressure cooker go my two 500ml Schott Duran erlenmeyer's. A bit of a snug fit but hey, when has thermal expansion ever hurt anything? FFS! Are you serious? I guarantee I'll get this God damned gastro by the end of the day. FML&FY2


----------



## Airgead (4/4/15)

Maybe you should just sit down and read a book. Then again, the way your luck is going, you would sever a finger with a papercut.


----------



## Airgead (4/4/15)

While I'm here I might as well rant.

Should have spent the last 2 days laying paving. I've got 500 bricks and a ton of sand killing my front lawn right now. They should be making a nice path down the side of the house to the new brewery. Instead I've been sitting inside watching the rain piss down.

Hope it clears up tomorrow so I can at least get started.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> WTF is the go not being able to buy Alcohol on good friday.
> 
> **** the Christians.
> 
> I want my booze


You should try homebrewing.


----------



## Fat Bastard (5/4/15)

Why? It's cheaper at the bottle-o!


----------



## spog (5/4/15)

Airgead said:


> While I'm here I might as well rant.
> 
> Should have spent the last 2 days laying paving. I've got 500 bricks and a ton of sand killing my front lawn right now. They should be making a nice path down the side of the house to the new brewery. Instead I've been sitting inside watching the rain piss down.
> 
> Hope it clears up tomorrow so I can at least get started.


Get that base sand down and roughly levelled now,the rain will help with settling and some compaction.
So the rest of us can sit back with a cold one and laugh at you working in the rain.


----------



## WarmerBeer (5/4/15)

Airgead said:


> Instead I've been sitting inside watching the rain piss down.


Rain? What the hell is that?


----------



## BadSeed (5/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> WTF is the go not being able to buy Alcohol on good friday.
> 
> **** the Christians.
> 
> I want my booze


Make your own, there are some instructions round here somewhere.


----------



## seamad (5/4/15)

WarmerBeer said:


> Rain? What the hell is that?


Had over 200mm in the last couple of days, wouldn't be easter without it. Being on tank water rain falls into either : When is it going to rain ( tanks not full ) to I wish this rain would stop ( tanks overflowing ). Currently at the latter.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/4/15)

BadSeed said:


> Make your own, there are some instructions round here somewhere.


I have been here 10yrs.....havnt found any yet.

I have heard that some people on here talk about brewing, but I think its all done via PM


----------



## madpierre06 (5/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> WTF is the go not being able to buy Alcohol on good friday.
> 
> **** the Christians.
> 
> I want my booze


Never mind, try harder, have an open mind, maybe one day you might find reason to thank us. Appreciate you thinking of us though. There is the other 363 days to try.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/4/15)

I dont follow a faith that has a hipster that enjoys being nailed to a cross.

Give me stripers and a beer volcano any day.


----------



## manticle (5/4/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Never mind, try harder, have an open mind, maybe one day you might find reason to thank us.


Why?


----------



## madpierre06 (5/4/15)

manticle said:


> Why?


Why not. If you were willing to have an open mind then I wouldn't need to answer the question for you. You would be able to find it out yourself. Having said that, if you're simply looking for reason to create an urgument (I say that based on previous posts in which you've shown your thoughts on this matter) you've come to the wrong place. And I do get where you're coming from having been there myself.


----------



## mckenry (5/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I dont follow a faith that has a hipster that enjoys being nailed to a cross.
> 
> Give me stripers and a beer volcano any day.


But dude - check the brutha out ! Born in Bethlehem, 2015 years ago, blonde straight hair and blue eyes. I realise its only a 16 hour walk to the coast from there, but not sure Patrick Swayze and his Point Break mates had visited at that time in history.
Most Israelis dont look like this;


----------



## manticle (5/4/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Why not. If you were willing to have an open mind then I wouldn't need to answer the question for you. You would be able to find it out yourself. Having said that, if you're simply looking for reason to create an urgument (I say that based on previous posts in which you've shown your thoughts on this matter) you've come to the wrong place. And I do get where you're coming from having been there myself.


Having an open mind doesn't mean accepting bizarre theories based on slim evidence. An open mind is a critical mind, not a drainhole.

Not really looking for an argument, just wondering why the rest of the world is supposed to be grateful to one, admittedly substantive branch of religious belief. What did you collectively do?


----------



## madpierre06 (5/4/15)

manticle said:


> Having an open mind doesn't mean accepting bizarre theories based on slim evidence. An open mind is a critical mind, not a drainhole.
> 
> Not really looking for an argument, just wondering why the rest of the world is supposed to be grateful to one, admittedly substantive branch of religious belief. What did you collectively do?


As I said, not irterested in being drawn into arguments where one is required to meet degrees of evidence as prescribed by someone else. An open mind is a willing one, not necessary a critical one. And where a person's beliefs are based on a personal and real experience.....then that is all that is required in this case. An open mind is one that is willing accept an alternate experience and potentially change on'es views based on the experience of someone else. By your terminology it's clear you have a (not completely) closed and subjective view here...so there is no point being interested in describing my own experience. As it happens...my own experience and opinion of religion itself differs probably only mildly from yours, and Christ Himself was not averse to tearing the religious leaders of the day a new one.


----------



## manticle (5/4/15)

I'm not actually asking for your evidence for the existence of god, christ's alleged supernature, virgin birth nor anything of the sort.
What I am querying is why the non christian world (religious and non- religious alike) should be or will be grateful to christians.

Forget my atheism or your christianity for a sec (or definitions of open minds, acceptance of miracles, changing my perspective based on your experience, etc).

Let's say footscray soccer club claim that one day, all other football clubs, as well as citizens who don't partake in footy or indeed any competitive sport, may one day be grateful to them. Why? What did they do? What did you do?
I'm not asking what did God do or Christ do. What did his followers do? It was oddly phrased and that's what my query is based on.


----------



## madpierre06 (5/4/15)

I'm not saying anybody should be grateful to us....all I know is that I am grateful because of my experience. And the gratitude is only possible or considered if you have had a personal experience.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/4/15)

Some muslim countries are good at soccer.


----------



## manticle (5/4/15)

That is very different to what was implied in your earlier post.
Yes ducati or myself may one day be grateful to christianity, islam, hinduism or shintoism or any other brand. Likewise we may not, just as a non sporting chap may or may not one day get into footy.
Thanks for the clarification though. To be clear- I wasn't having a go at your adherence to a faith based philosophy nor pushing you to justify it. I hold very different views but I'm perfectly content that different people don't think, feel or believe everything I do and co-existence is not only possible but preferable.


----------



## Camo6 (5/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I dont follow a faith that has a hipster that enjoys being nailed to a cross.
> 
> Give me stripers and a beer volcano any day.


Hold up. You do realise Strypers were Christian yeah?





Man, wouldn't that be a let down when you entered the afterlife.


----------



## madpierre06 (5/4/15)

manticle said:


> That is very different to what was implied in your earlier post.
> Yes ducati or myself may one day be grateful to christianity, islam, hinduism or shintoism or any other brand. Likewise we may not, just as a non sporting chap may or may not one day get into footy.
> Thanks for the clarification though. To be clear- I wasn't having a go at your adherence to a faith based philosophy nor pushing you to justify it. I hold very different views but I'm perfectly content that different people don't think, feel or believe everything I do and co-existence is not only possible but preferable.


I don't disagree with you on any of what you've said here, and can see why you thought I was implying that. At the risk of further justifying self...as you noted earlier, and yeah, it can be one of my numerous flaws.....my original response here was due to a highly offensive attack on a group of people of who I am one because someone couldn't buy a beer. On another day I probably would not have responded...today I happened to take it personally.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/4/15)

mckenry said:


> But dude - check the brutha out ! Born in Bethlehem, 2015 years ago, blonde straight hair and blue eyes. I realise its only a 16 hour walk to the coast from there, but not sure Patrick Swayze and his Point Break mates had visited at that time in history.
> Most Israelis dont look like this;
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.troll.me/images/thumbs-up-jesus-says/jesus-says-****-yeah.jpg


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I dont follow a faith that has a hipster that enjoys being nailed to a cross.
> 
> Give me stripers and a beer volcano any day.


Thank ( someone ) that this was not Halal certified. We would have us a real problem


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/4/15)

madpierre06 said:


> I don't disagree with you on any of what you've said here, and can see why you thought I was implying that. At the risk of further justifying self...as you noted earlier, and yeah, it can be one of my numerous flaws.....my original response here was due to a highly offensive attack on a group of people of who I am one because someone couldn't buy a beer. On another day I probably would not have responded...today I happened to take it personally.


Can you please provide the floowing

What was the attack ?

Why was it offensive.

Please note my apologies to any Hipsters out there, didnt mean to offend you guys


----------



## Camo6 (5/4/15)

And they say religion is the cause of all wars. Pfffft.


----------



## goomboogo (5/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Can you please provide the floowing
> 
> What was the attack ?
> 
> Why was it offensive.


I'm going to guess it was this bit.



Ducatiboy stu said:


> **** the Christians.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/4/15)

Dont know how that could be offensive. 

All this talk of religion makes me want to go to the Strip club and get drunk from the volcano


----------



## luggy (5/4/15)

I always wondered why dinosaurs weren't mentioned in the bible, seems like a major selling point to me


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/4/15)

luggy said:


> I always wondered why dinosaurs weren't mentioned in the bible, seems like a major selling point to me


Ahem

http://www.northwestsciencemuseum.com/about/exhibits/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/4/15)

Nuff said.


----------



## luggy (6/4/15)

Can't argue with their logic I'm converted


----------



## mje1980 (6/4/15)

Few weeks into recovery from hardware removal from my knee. Yesterday went for a walk and mowed the lawn. All felt good but woke up with my knee swollen up again and need to hobble around. For fucks sake!!. Next few days I'll be lying on the lounge icing it up and wearing a stupid anti embolism stocking.


----------



## CrookedFingers (6/4/15)

I pay no attention to 'talk like a pirate day'...because it means nothing.

If Christianity is such a fairytale, as some of you seem to believe, why do you accept the holidays that come with it ?
Just nice to have a few days off hey !?
Why not just ignore it and keep working ?
I suppose deep down there is a small sense of acceptance.
Happy Easter all.


----------



## Camo6 (6/4/15)

If we got a day off for 'Talk like a pirate day' I'd keelhaul every last one of you scurvy dogs.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/4/15)

If Christianity is such a fairytale, as some of you seem to believe, why do you accept the holidays that come with it ?
Just nice to have a few days off hey !?
Why not just ignore it and keep working ?
I suppose deep down there is a small sense of acceptance.
Happy Easter all.

Maybe some of them are actually celebrating the pagan ritual, April the month of Eostre, the Fertility Goddess of dawn and light,
hence East. 
Happy humping.


----------



## Camo6 (6/4/15)




----------



## Blind Dog (6/4/15)

As a pacifist, atheist, republican, capitalist who has yet to apply for Australian citizenship I guess I'm farked then...

Good job I have a deep down sense of acceptance for the Old Sky Gods so I can get the weekends off


----------



## HBHB (6/4/15)

Apparently we all need to hold a public rally.

Just need to think of a cause now.

How about a "middle aged working class anglosaxon heterosexual employed males who drink beer from glasses and scratch nuts, fish and make shit and don't care what others think as long as it's peaceful unite for freedom" bring kids, women and beer so we can let the world know we aren't extinct (YET)

Sounds legit.


----------



## seamad (6/4/15)

CrookedFingers said:


> I pay no attention to 'talk like a pirate day'...because it means nothing.
> 
> If Christianity is such a fairytale, as some of you seem to believe, why do you accept the holidays that come with it ?
> *Because I like holidays*
> ...


----------



## manticle (6/4/15)

CrookedFingers said:


> I pay no attention to 'talk like a pirate day'...because it means nothing.
> If Christianity is such a fairytale, as some of you seem to believe, why do you accept the holidays that come with it ?
> Just nice to have a few days off hey !?
> Why not just ignore it and keep working ?
> ...


Someone says have a day off and I'll pay you for it is where my sense of acceptance comes from. If I worked I would be paid triple time too so I'd actually need permission to work through.
Spurious argument. I don't care about melbourne cup or queen's birthday either.


----------



## Blind Dog (6/4/15)

HBHB said:


> Apparently we all need to hold a public rally.
> Just need to think of a cause now.
> How about a "middle aged working class anglosaxon heterosexual employed males who drink beer from glasses and scratch nuts, fish and make shit and don't care what others think as long as it's peaceful unite for freedom" bring kids, women and beer so we can let the world know we aren't extinct (YET)
> Sounds legit.


Now that's just offensive. I never scratch my nuts (or anybody else's despite the court case). It's my inner thigh that gets itchy


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/15)

CrookedFingers said:


> I pay no attention to 'talk like a pirate day'...because it means nothing.
> *Thats fine, no-one says you have to, but you can if you want*
> 
> If Christianity is such a fairytale, as some of you seem to believe, why do you accept the holidays that come with it ?
> ...


----------



## manticle (6/4/15)

All this talk of being offended makes it time to post this (not a first)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ceS_jkKjIgo


----------



## CrookedFingers (6/4/15)

Don't get me wrong, I am not offended at all.

Just curious.
And you answered my questions.
Thanks all !

Bottoms up !


----------



## spog (6/4/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Some muslim countries are good at soccer.


How the .... can they play in this,I went out for a breath of fresh air ( cough ) and had to put up with this.


----------



## goomboogo (6/4/15)

My employer won't allow me to work on public holidays. There is no distinction between the christian and secular public holidays. I enjoy the time off but it's not a choice I can make. So thank you christians, labour movement people, the queen, the Anzacs, captain arthur phillip and the carnies.


----------



## jlm (6/4/15)

Been away for a few days, catching trout, smoking mutton birds, cape barron goose breast (legally shot by a friend) and fresh out the drink oysters, eating cray and abalone, and last but not least, drinking a shitload of quality booze..........But I'd just like to point out (in light of a rather public attack on my adopted state by a dirty, filthy NSWman (oohhhhh, the govt. is taking money away from my Baroque festival that myself and 18 other people attend.......wahhhhhh, wahhhhhhh) That.......


Ducatiboy stu said:


> WTF is the go not being able to buy Alcohol on good friday.
> 
> **** the Christians.
> 
> I want my booze


BOTTO'S ARE OPEN ON GOOD FRIDAY IN TASMANIA. I hope Leo and his kooky arty friends all forgot to buy their liquor and went dry on Friday.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/15)

When I get to the great Nation of Tasmania there are only 2 things I will need

Chain lube

A big Visa card


----------



## Lincoln2 (6/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> When I get to the great Nation of Tasmania there are only 2 things I will need
> 
> Chain lube
> 
> A big Visa card



I went to TAS last year and I got into a fight because I said (about St George Lager): "We don't get this in Australia.". The 2-headed fockers WENT OFF. I was fighting this one dude, his missus was coming in from the side - throwing ém, and my brother was dragging me out of the pub by the back of my shirt. Good times. So Stu, you Grafton m0r0n, don't mention the "nation of Tasmania".


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/15)

Sorted


----------



## Lincoln2 (6/4/15)

I've just been on a pub crawl through Kyogle. We only have 2 pubs; the top pub and the bottom pub. The best beers I could get were 150 Lashes and Tooheys Old (both great beers, don't get me wrong. But some variety would be nice).


----------



## jlm (6/4/15)

****, you blokes (and Leo Schoefield) should spend some time on the Furneaux Islands. Use mutton bird fat as bar oil over there they do. Makes the Huon Grand on a Friday night look like a CWA tea party.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> When I get to the great Nation of Tasmania there are only 2 things I will need
> 
> Chain lube
> 
> A big Visa card


As a motorcyclist....i will need

Chain lube

A big visa card


----------



## jlm (6/4/15)

Well my first post was to point out that were a little bit more advanced than people think, but if you think you can pass yourself off as a touring biker, nude, credit card in one hand, lube in the other......well I guess we've got a long way to go then. A bike would help to sell part of the illusion.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/15)

jim

Ease up brother.

My remarks are about riding a bike and needing a credit card as backup

Tasmania is on my list.


----------



## Fat Bastard (6/4/15)

jlm said:


> nude, credit card in one hand, lube in the other.....


I've just forked out for the ferry (the cheap seats) from Hobart and admission to MONA. This is exactly how I feel, except it was dencorub and not lube.


----------



## spog (7/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> As a motorcyclist....i will need
> 
> Chain lube
> 
> A big visa card


I'm glad you used the word chain first.


----------



## Airgead (7/4/15)

spog said:


> Get that base sand down and roughly levelled now,the rain will help with settling and some compaction.
> So the rest of us can sit back with a cold one and laugh at you working in the rain.


Got a day and a half of fine weather so its almost done. Got the path laid as far as the brewery (which is the important bit). Just need to finish off all the cuts (damn fancy pattern) next weekend.






Damn... embedding photo from dropbox doesn't work.


----------



## Airgead (7/4/15)

There we go... that's when rain stopped play yesterday. Rather chuffed with how it came out.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/4/15)

When your finished there Airgead....I some one who could use your help


----------



## Airgead (7/4/15)

I'm more than happy to help out as an expert consultant. Explain the finer points of technique and all that. Put a beer in my hand and I'll stand around giving advice all day long while I watch you work.


----------



## mwd (24/4/15)

I fired up the mini Acer Notebook after resting for a few months. Overnight it downloaded 142 Windows 7 updates and then takes 6 hours applying the updates. WTF Microsoft. Apple are no better with the Rip Off hardware prices about 300%+ above PC.

Linux Peppermint refuses to load up from DVD drive on proper PC and is only usefull for web browsing IMO.


----------



## Mardoo (24/4/15)

Fountains of excrement disguised as discussion threads. Ooooooooohhhhh yea! My wife and I run a daycare together and I change enough nappies there thanx. I'm verging on deciding that fight-starting poisonous ridicule is the proper response.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/4/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Linux Peppermint refuses to load up from DVD drive on proper PC and is only usefull for web browsing IMO.


Linux can do heaps of things. Just depends on what you want to do.


----------



## carniebrew (24/4/15)

goomboogo said:


> My employer won't allow me to work on public holidays. There is no distinction between the christian and secular public holidays. I enjoy the time off but it's not a choice I can make. So thank you christians, labour movement people, the queen, the Anzacs, captain arthur phillip and the *carnies*.


You're most welcome.


----------



## carniebrew (24/4/15)

Mardoo said:


> Fountains of excrement disguised as discussion threads. Ooooooooohhhhh yea! My wife and I run a daycare together and I change enough nappies there thanx. I'm verging on deciding that fight-starting poisonous ridicule is the proper response.


Is bum back??!?!


----------



## Mardoo (24/4/15)

carniebrew said:


> Is bum back??!?!


Most of us have our bums in back, but a few of us clearly have relocated it to the oral zone, either as a replacement for the mouth or using the bum as a convenient place to store the head.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/4/15)

Sounds to me as though someone has their head up their asrse


----------



## Mardoo (24/4/15)

"John, I can see my house from here."


----------



## jlm (24/4/15)

Went back to Bris last week, got switched onto a band called Mr Floppy which has been around since nineteen dickety two (cunce of a similar vintage as myself who lived in VIC at the time are no doubt aware of the genius of this band......The Unbearable Lightness of Being a Dickhead is in the top 10 album titles ever.). One song really spoke to me. Replace "lovely lager" with "(insert your favourite hop) Ale. This is you:

//www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcxp2qN5AEY


----------



## Dave70 (24/4/15)

The 'whats next' collom there also provided a ritch cultural tapestery.
We're such a bunch of awesome irreverent c*nts we are.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d23wF54Z9vE

* = u..


----------



## WarmerBeer (25/4/15)

Dave70 said:


> * = u..


Thanks for clearing that up for us.


----------



## Seaquebrew (26/4/15)

There needs to be a special place in hell for those who design and sell flat pack furniture

60 minutes my arse

I hate that shit

Ahhhhh, better now

Cheers


----------



## Mardoo (26/4/15)

I'm all for indiscriminate slaughter of those who design the fasteners.


----------



## CrookedFingers (26/4/15)

First and most important tool for assembling flat pack anything.....

Beer.

Every time my wife brings home a something new in a flat pack, there is always an accompanying 6er.
She's a good girl.

Cheers


----------



## Seaquebrew (26/4/15)

It is even worse when it isn't yours

Daughters lucky dad has a little patience and didn't throw the shit off the balcony


----------



## Blind Dog (26/4/15)

CrookedFingers said:


> First and most important tool for assembling flat pack anything.....
> Beer.
> Every time my wife brings home a something new in a flat pack, there is always an accompanying 6er.
> She's a good girl.
> Cheers


She's a keeper and that's for sure.


----------



## Dave70 (27/4/15)

WarmerBeer said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for us.


Yo*'re welcome.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/4/15)

Farking server rack equipment that the bolt holes wont line up with the rack. 

FFS 19" racks are an industry standard. Stop trying to be like Micro$oft by creating your own ******* standard


----------



## Whiteferret (28/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Farking server rack equipment that the bolt holes wont line up with the rack.
> 
> FFS 19" racks are an industry standard. Stop trying to be like apple by creating your own ******* standard


FTFY


----------



## CrookedFingers (28/4/15)

Oooooh
He went there.


----------



## Bridges (30/4/15)

Picked this up on tuesday...



Still haven't had a chance to use it. Hopefully Sunday. 
It's worse than waiting for Christmas when you were a kid.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/4/15)

My wife has become an Indian giver, I have been going to the gym each day and also running each morning, so she bought me a fitbit, brilliant bit of gadgetry, tells me how far I have run/walked, heart rate, calories burned, how many steps I have climbed even how I have slept,now she has threatened to confiscate it if I check my heart rate one more time during copulation.


----------



## spog (30/4/15)

What area exactly was this device connected to,or do we not want to know.


----------



## TheWiggman (30/4/15)

To the wrist I think. Could knock up a few km in a flash sitting at the PC.


----------



## spog (1/5/15)

TheWiggman said:


> To the wrist I think. Could knock up a few km in a flash sitting at the PC.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/5/15)

I forgot to mention it tells the time too.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (1/5/15)

Why can't people walk properly! 
I'm sick of of these idiots mozing around, in the shopping centers, train stations, walking stupidly down the footpaths. If you are going somewhere have a purpose ffs! And pull to the left!
I'd hate to think some of these drive on our roads... 
Rant over.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/5/15)

Don't you love those you are walking behind when they suddenly stop.


----------



## Blind Dog (2/5/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Don't you love those you are walking behind when they suddenly stop.


Just keep on walking. They'll learn.


----------



## Red Baron (2/5/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Just keep on walking. They'll learn.


And put your knees up.


----------



## madpierre06 (3/5/15)

Working at the stadium this arvo for the league test, and security bloke I know pretty well comes up and goes " hey Al, did ya hear the news" "what news", says I, and he propceeds to tell me the result of the Mayweather/Pacqiao fight which I was planning on sourcing when I got home this evening to watch. He was suitably remorseful.


----------



## SBOB (3/5/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Working at the stadium this arvo for the league test, and security bloke I know pretty well comes up and goes " hey Al, did ya hear the news" "what news", says I, and he propceeds to tell me the result of the Mayweather/Pacqiao fight which I was planning on sourcing when I got home this evening to watch. He was suitably remorseful.


based on how uneventful it was, he probably saved you some time


----------



## manticle (3/5/15)

Went to a good mate's birthday at a bar last night. Bought him a nice single malt for a present.
Bouncer wanted to look in the bag, being a cooperative kind of a guy I said 'no drama - it is alcohol'. He looked stressed, I stressed 'it's an $whatever bottle of whisky mate, we're not going to get on tables and neck it'
He gets the bar manager, she (nice, polite, helpful, cooperative) suggests we let her hang on to it. Being a cooperative kind of a guy, I say 'no problem, do you mind if I come in, present it to my mate, then give it to you to hang on to until the end. She (nice, cooperative) says no problem. Great. Friendly arrangement reached by people listening to each other, being cooperative, etc.
All good, except obviously the bouncer feels his cock hasn't had enough attention and needs to slap someone with it to prove that it's still there. As I'm about to go in, he looks at me and says 'you find her or I will come and find you'.
I look him straight in the eye and say 'ok mate'.
He says 'just joking mate' and pats me on the shoulder.
Onya boss.
Turkey slap some other fucker.
Stupid tit.


----------



## Dave70 (4/5/15)

Stout.
I enjoy drinking the same beer I'm brewing at times for no apparent reason, kind of like when you see a band you feel compelled to wear the same T shirt as the band you're seeing. So stout was the order of the day Saturday arvo. 
Coopers and Sheaf to be precise with their 5.7 and 6.3% ABV payloads. Most of the beers I brew are lucky to crack 5%, thus, one gets into the habit of consuming them rapidly from pint glasses. 
Yep. Really caught me out.


----------



## sponge (4/5/15)

I had that happen with a session on Leffe Radieuse not too long ago. The ABV quickly caught up with me seeing as though most beers I brew are around they 4.5% mark..


----------



## mckenry (4/5/15)

Christ on a bike! I'm sick of everyone thinking they are so important they feel like they can complain about any little thing and someone will compensate /fix / give a freebie / apologise on behalf of etc etc etc.
We had the NSW country rugby championships at our home ground over the weekend. Shit weather for it, but it had to go ahead.
The complaints - such as;
"Why should we have to pay for X" ?
"Why hasnt someone done X"? 
"I had to wait..."

I ended up telling a bloke and his wife (who were both into me about the wait for hot food) that I hoped they didnt have to bury their 25y.o. cousin this week after a freak rugby accident. He asked "what the hell does that mean"? I told him the volunteer that they are complaining about just did that, yet she's here doing her thing so everyone can enjoy the rugby. Still not sure they got the point.


----------



## Dave70 (7/5/15)

After another inattentiveness related **** up resulting in the doubling of a roughly $2000 order this morning forced me to rant and gesticulate like Mussolini, electronic devices and i phones are hereby banned from the factory floor in work hours under pain of me smashing the ******* things to atoms via hammer blows.

That is all.


----------



## Camo6 (7/5/15)

And if anyone wants me I'm in my office looking at AHB...


----------



## Danwood (7/5/15)

Why is the time simultaneously displayed as both 12 and 24 hr clock on AHB (next to recent posts etc) ?

Currently it is 08.25 (ish) PM.... if you display the PM you don't need that first zero. Who's footing the bill for that unnecessary zero ?

Cam... thoughts ?


----------



## Blind Dog (7/5/15)

You don't need the : with a proper 24 hour clock either so you'd save 3 places writing 2040 rather than 8:40 PM, so you'd still be saving heaps even if you drop the first 0


----------



## Blind Dog (7/5/15)

And whilst you've reminded me (kind of) WTF write 1000 but 10,000? Seems to be an Aussie peculiarity


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/15)

10'000


----------



## spog (7/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> After another inattentiveness related **** up resulting in the doubling of a roughly $2000 order this morning forced me to rant and gesticulate like Mussolini, electronic devices and i phones are hereby banned from the factory floor in work hours under pain of me smashing the ******* things to atoms via hammer blows.
> 
> That is all.


Get me started on I phones/ mobile phones at work why don't ya ! and in the hands of cock sure lads who " want a job " but cannot,I repeat CANNOT fathom,let alone understand the concept of being payed to WORK not **** about with their phones,and then claim offence when they are TOLD to put that ******* phone away and DO YOUR JOB !
Brainless,lazy,half sucked off,insolent,moronic *****........ahhhh,better now.
**** em ! Sure as hell get no help from me. Fuckwits.
Ommmmm,calm now,calm,ommmmmmm.

Mobile phones,who remembers how much work was done in a day before these ****'n things lobbed on the scene ?
Ommmmm,calm now ommmmmmm.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/15)

I am a Telephone tech ( along with communications and related stuff )....My ex wonders why I dont answer the phone.....


----------



## Kingy (7/5/15)

Phones, tv , computers, ipods pads wateva etc all useless shit time wasters really. Families go out for dinner to a restaurant to get on there phones and facebook or whatever. Beats me.


----------



## spog (7/5/15)

Caller I D perhaps ?


----------



## Camo6 (7/5/15)

Danwood said:


> Q. Why is the time simultaneously displayed as both 12 and 24 hr clock on AHB (next to recent posts etc) ?
> 
> A. To expose the pedants.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tahoose (7/5/15)

Having alot of spare time in my working day allows me to study and further my position in my job( that lasted as far as I could progress).

My phone, small enough to fit in my pocket enabled me to learn how to brew, how to set up a draught beer system. How to drill stainless steel, wire up stc1000s and countless other things. 

God I love the Internet, and my phone for that matter.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/15)

Danwood said:


> *Why is the time simultaneously displayed as both 12 and 24 hr clock on AHB (next to recent posts etc) ?*
> 
> Thats one thing I have not noticed up until now. You just fucked up my night. I had my OCD under control untill now
> 
> ...


----------



## Blind Dog (8/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> > *Why is the time simultaneously displayed as both 12 and 24 hr clock on AHB (next to recent posts etc) ?*
> >
> > Thats one thing I have not noticed up until now. You just fucked up my night. I had my OCD under control untill now


You mean CDO?


----------



## Dave70 (8/5/15)

Blind Dog said:


> And whilst you've reminded me (kind of) WTF write 1000 but 10,000? Seems to be an Aussie peculiarity


And also a prog metal / wiki peculiarity.


----------



## mje1980 (8/5/15)

Kingy said:


> Phones, tv , computers, ipods pads wateva etc all useless shit time wasters really. Families go out for dinner to a restaurant to get on there phones and facebook or whatever. Beats me.



I was at a restaurant a while ago and the table next to me was a family of 5. Youngest child maybe 10. All 5 of them sat in silence on their phones, for easily 10-15 mins while waiting for their food. Stunned


----------



## TheWiggman (8/5/15)

The comma in numbers thing is not an Australian thing but predominantly a US thing, which of course many youth of today would immediately push to be a United States of Australian thing. It is also standard notation with finance, they will ALWAYS use it to separate all multiples of 1000. Except 1000 for keyboard warriors, as is tradition. The US like to make things easier by standardising everything (I mean standardize) to remove exceptions. With exceptions like 'surprise'. 
For the boring amongst us in SI units, which is the norm, thousands are separated by a half-space rather than a comma. This does make it easier to read and makes us feel less like accountants which for me is a great thing (the latter more so than the former). 
On the matter of commas, in most of non-English speaking Europe they use full stops to denote commas in numerical notation and vice versa. So when reading a number like 1024.4 it will be written 1.024,4. Can be as fun as it sounds when reading translated German drawings and manuals.


----------



## Dave70 (8/5/15)

Why do Americans persist with persist with archaic imperial measurement if they like to make things easier? 
Every time I have convert a recipe it feels like a backhanded slap in my metric face. 

I concede pouring a 40oz to your fallen hommies has a cooler ring to it than pouring a 1.33kg. But thats it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

Dunno....but 6 inches sounds more impressive than 13cm


----------



## Bridges (8/5/15)

6 inches equals 15.24 centimetres when I measure it. Gotta make every centimetre count!


----------



## Lincoln2 (8/5/15)

That's girth obviously.


----------



## sponge (8/5/15)

If only..

We can't all be Ron Jeremy


----------



## mckenry (8/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> Why do Americans persist with persist with archaic imperial measurement if they like to make things easier?
> Every time I have convert a recipe it feels like a backhanded slap in my metric face.
> 
> I concede pouring a 40oz to your fallen hommies has a cooler ring to it than pouring a 1.33kg. But thats it.


Shouldnt it be litres we're comparing? I reckon "Pouring a litre for fallen mates" is cooler.


----------



## Danwood (8/5/15)

Danwood said:


> Why is the time simultaneously displayed as both 12 and 24 hr clock on AHB (next to recent posts etc) ?
> 
> Currently it is 08.25 (ish) PM.... if you display the PM you don't need that first zero. Who's footing the bill for that unnecessary zero ?
> 
> Cam... thoughts ?


Well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## Dave70 (8/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Dunno....but 6 inches sounds more impressive than 13cm


You just need to French it up a but. A 113 grammer with cheese? No way.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYSt8K8VP6k




Bridges said:


> 6 inches equals 15.24 centimetres when I measure it. Gotta make every centimetre count!


Yep. Thats why I generally round it off to the nearest three inches (7.62cm..)

{edit - 113, not 454 grams in a quarter of a pound..no wonder my drug dealing business went broke.}


----------



## michaeld16 (8/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Dunno....but 6 inches sounds more impressive than 13cm


300mm is less intimidating for her than 12 inches


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/5/15)

What is more annoying is employing both the imperial and metric system in the same sentence, 'He stood about 6' 10" and weighed in at 140 kg' I have noticed this system being used many times. Or saying 152 mm or 6 inches in the old measurement why do we even have to refer to the 'old measurement'.


----------



## Camo6 (8/5/15)

Worse again when the US decide to build their cars with both imperial and metric fasteners so you're constantly changing tools or scraping knuckles. Not to mention the Ford wiring diagrams we used to be issued where component locations were labelled drivers and passenger side and contained a combination of LH and RH drive information. Seriously, just call it LHS or RHS!


----------



## Airgead (8/5/15)

The reason people still prefer to give heights in feet and inches is all to do with the way our brains process information. Essentially we are bad at visualising fractions smaller than a quarter and we are bad at visualising large numbers of things.

So I can give my height as six foot three and a smidge. Visualising six units of a foot is a pretty easy task then adding three units of an inch is easy as well so its an easy measurement to visualise. On the other hand I can give my height at 191cm but now you have to visualise 191 of something to get an idea of how big that is which is hard. Or I can say 1.91m which is a smaller number but now I have to visualise 9/10 of something which is hard. Or I caould say 1m and 91 cm. The 1m is easy but now I'm back to having to visualise 91 of something...

Calling it in decimetres (10cm) could work - I'm 19 decimetres and 1cm. 19 isn't too bad to visualise but it still harder than 6. Cognitively you don't really want to go over 7-9 for visualisation. What we really need is some unit that brings the height of an average human down to less than 9 units. Something around 30cm works well as most people are between 4 and 7 of them. That of course is the foot...

The metric system is great for calculation but it sucks the big one for visualising lengths.


----------



## Dave70 (8/5/15)

Camo6 said:


> Worse again when the US decide to build their cars with both imperial and metric fasteners so you're constantly changing tools or scraping knuckles. Not to mention the Ford wiring diagrams we used to be issued where component locations were labelled drivers and passenger side and contained a combination of LH and RH drive information. Seriously, just call it LHS or RHS!


I need a couple of thow shaved off the head and the buckets re packed with 26 gauge shims.


----------



## Droopy Brew (8/5/15)

Airgead said:


> The reason people still prefer to give heights in feet and inches is all to do with the way our brains process information. Essentially we are bad at visualising fractions smaller than a quarter and we are bad at visualising large numbers of things.
> 
> So I can give my height as six foot three and a smidge. Visualising six units of a foot is a pretty easy task then adding three units of an inch is easy as well so its an easy measurement to visualise. On the other hand I can give my height at 191cm but now you have to visualise 191 of something to get an idea of how big that is which is hard. Or I can say 1.91m which is a smaller number but now I have to visualise 9/10 of something which is hard. Or I caould say 1m and 91 cm. The 1m is easy but now I'm back to having to visualise 91 of something...
> 
> ...


How about 1 metre, 1 yard and 1 cm. Nice and easy!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/5/15)

Go into Bunnings and look at the machine thread screws, diameter is in imperial, lengths are in metric, e.g 3/16" dia 40 mm long.


----------



## Airgead (8/5/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> How about 1 metre, 1 yard and 1 cm. Nice and easy!


I'm sure there is a flaw in your logic somewhere... but I just can't seem to find it...



wide eyed and legless said:


> Go into Bunnings and look at the machine thread screws, diameter is in imperial, lengths are in metric, e.g 3/16" dia 40 mm long.


Yeah. That is just plain weird.


----------



## Dave70 (8/5/15)

The British monetary system is decimal based but still referred to in the traditional way.
Maby the solution for the yanks is to say 10 inches to a foot and 1000 yards to a mile. Thats win, win.


----------



## tavas (8/5/15)

Aha. Metrinch tools has that covered.

Mind you, probably not as long lasting as Snap On but ya get that.


----------



## Dave70 (8/5/15)

_Pffft.._

_



_


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/5/15)

tavas said:


> Aha. Metrinch tools has that covered.
> 
> Mind you, probably not as long lasting as Snap On but ya get that.


Sure your on the right thread


----------



## Airgead (8/5/15)

The AFS spanner has you covered. Metric/Imperial... who cares...


----------



## mje1980 (8/5/15)

You get used to switching between metric and imperial after a while. Imperial does seem ancient though, especially the sizes in between the common ones. 33/64ths haha


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

Fckn pussies


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

And anyway, old cars and bikes are in Imperial


Whitworth...**** ya's all..


----------



## Camo6 (8/5/15)

Airgead said:


> The AFS spanner has you covered. Metric/Imperial... who cares...


Who cares? The bloke who has to fix it after the bloke who used a shifter handballs it!


----------



## manticle (8/5/15)

Airgead said:


> The reason people still prefer to give heights in feet and inches is all to do with the way our brains process information. Essentially we are bad at visualising fractions smaller than a quarter and we are bad at visualising large numbers of things.
> 
> So I can give my height as six foot three and a smidge. Visualising six units of a foot is a pretty easy task then adding three units of an inch is easy as well so its an easy measurement to visualise. On the other hand I can give my height at 191cm but now you have to visualise 191 of something to get an idea of how big that is which is hard. Or I can say 1.91m which is a smaller number but now I have to visualise 9/10 of something which is hard. Or I caould say 1m and 91 cm. The 1m is easy but now I'm back to having to visualise 91 of something...
> 
> ...


I see everything in millimetres


----------



## Exile (8/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Fckn pussies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you where saying? :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

Camo6 said:


> Who cares? The bloke who has to fix it after the bloke who used a shifter handballs it!


MATE...I will give you that one...been there...swore lots...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

mje1980 said:


> You get used to switching between metric and imperial after a while. Imperial does seem ancient though, especially the sizes in between the common ones. 33/64ths haha


If only they made a 1/2 spanner in metric....**** this 12.7mm bullshit

NOTE...as an owner of an old car that has Whitworth bolts in weird places....


----------



## Camo6 (8/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> MATE...I will give you that one...been there...swore lots...


To hell with. If you can't beat em...

Just bought a set of these-


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

Thats cheat'n


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

Exile said:


> you where saying? :lol:


You need a Henrob


----------



## mje1980 (8/5/15)

1 1/2" drive rattle gun to put them on, oxy when it's time to take them off. And for fucks sake you don't want to need an extension socket. Good full body workout though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

1.5 " drive...Meh


----------



## manticle (8/5/15)

Need a henrob?
Who doesn't?

And I thought festool was a slightly kinky name.


----------



## mje1980 (8/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> 1.5 " drive...Meh


That's just to undo the grub screws.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

View attachment 80578


----------



## spog (8/5/15)

If it pisses you off recycle it.


----------



## Lincoln2 (8/5/15)

My wife, who I love more than life itself, who has been my best friend/lover/mother of my children/soul mate/confidant/ anchor etc etc for more than half my life.

You were born and raised comfortable or well off or rich or whatever.

You dont understand that sometimes my friends do it tough and I have to spot them $20 or $50. (Always paid back in eggs, cash, veges, weed, labour, favours etc.)

I love you my sweet little pudding of delight but if I don't help this c*nt, he wont eat this weekend. Please be cool and understand.


----------



## spog (8/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> My wife, who I love more than life itself, who has been my best friend/lover/mother of my children/soul mate/confidant/ anchor etc etc for more than half my life.
> 
> You were born and raised comfortable or well off or rich or whatever.
> 
> ...


Your pissed,aren't you. It is Friday night.


----------



## Lincoln2 (8/5/15)

Pissed as bro. I had a half day and I've been on the black and tans since 1300h. And the night is young. And don't forget, your town is named after ME!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> Pissed as bro. I had a half day and I've been on the black and tans since 1300h. And the night is young. And don't forget, your town is named after ME!


Pfft... I had a full day off....and Roches put a keg of Vintage on on Monday.....


No prizes for second guessing what I did today


----------



## Lincoln2 (8/5/15)

It's all right for you big city yuppies.

I've been a Vintage fan for many years but his is AHB and my black and tans were home made mofo.

Stop looking at your phone while you're sitting at the end of the bar you f'kin beer nerd.

I need to eat something soon.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

I just had slow cooked marinated pork ribs......2hrs at 130*c.....


----------



## Lincoln2 (8/5/15)

You carnt. I just had a slice of processed cheese and a handful of cashews.

My kids just got home from the school fete and guess what? It's sleep-over night at Lincoln's house. Hooray!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

I only cooked ribs cause my kids are here and they are dead simple to cook...especially after eleventeen middies of Vintage at the pub....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> You carnt. I just had a slice of processed cheese and a handful of cashews.
> 
> My kids just got home from the school fete and guess what? It's sleep-over night at Lincoln's house. Hooray!


You legend you...


----------



## Lincoln2 (8/5/15)

Good news! I just found a packet of Nobby's Pork Crackles in the cupboard and my wife brought me some home made and freash cooked oughnouths from the fete. Woot!

+1 for the ribs. I have a slow cooker.


----------



## goomboogo (8/5/15)

Oughnouths are my favourite.


----------



## spog (8/5/15)

Especially when they're freash  Drink up Lincoln2.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

goomboogo said:


> Oughnouths are my favourite.


Especially when rolled in chilly flakes...


----------



## TheWiggman (9/5/15)

I'm going back to measuring systems, rant time. 
Being born in '82 I only - ONLY - used the metric system at school. Not once did we need to convert. On to uni, and again we were taught everything in SI and Amy have had to convert once or twice, but all textbooks were selected because they were in SI units. Anyway, in the real world this isn't an issue because I just multiply by 25.4 and life is sweet. Pressures are irritating because a lot of blokes deal in psi, so I multiply by 7 for a rough estimate and divide by 0.75 when chaps talk in HP. I ALWAYS provide advice or figures in SI units and if they want it in imperial, I ask them to convert. The world uses kPa, learn what it means just like I've had to learn to deal with people giving me numbers in psi. Doesn't always make me popular but stiff shit. 
Yesterday a rep comes on site and we're taking some clearance measurements on something. I ask him the tolerances and he says 0.10-0.12, sweet as. The fitter on hand gives me his feeler gauges which are imperial. Each gauge is in steps of thou with mm displayed (0.004, 0.005 etc with 0.127 next to it). Fantastic. Anyway this puts both these blokes in imperial mode which becomes a bit of a mess. "Between 4 and 5 thou" he says, so I go along with it and find out it's ok. I'm thinking "between 0.102 and 0.127". We find another measurement was out of spec. So I remember all these figures and write them down, then discuss matters later on. 
I state that something was well outside tolerances and he says no, only just. I then ask to refer to the manual and there are two tables - imperial and metric. He was quoting the imperial tables but the item is actually designed in SI, so the imperial table is written to three decimal places. The SI table however, had nice even numbers. So what he said was 2 thou was actually 2.362 thou in the table, vs 0.06mm. This meant that even thou 2 thou barely fit he was claiming that as the required clearance was slightly larger, it was probably ok. You can imagine this became as confusing as shit because he was now converting conversions of estimates and seeing as the item was reassembled, making sense of it was a bit of a nightmare. 
One simple example, but a shining one of why I push to use only one system.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/5/15)

Learn to use both


----------



## mje1980 (9/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Learn to use both


Yeah, I quickly realised working in a 50+ year old steelworks that it was easier and less effort to learn both. Covered in our apprenticeship. These days I think for an apprenticeship they watch YouTube clips of fitters, not actually learn stuff by doing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/5/15)

mje1980 said:


> Yeah, I quickly realised working in a 50+ year old steelworks that it was easier and less effort to learn both. Covered in our apprenticeship. These days I think for an apprenticeship they watch YouTube clips of fitters, not actually learn stuff by doing.


And this is currently one of the biggest problems faced in training apprentices, They get told what to do, not how to do it.


----------



## mje1980 (9/5/15)

Yeah, I don't really blame some of them, they don't get shown or taught.


----------



## mje1980 (9/5/15)

The clearest memory I have as an apprentice was training with a fitter who refused to let me clean up or carry his tools. He also let me do the work ( was a power station turbine ). Learnt way more that way than the usual training I got with other fitters ( clean up, carry tools, watch from the sidelines ). Don't get me wrong, it's good to learn by yourself sometimes, but you need to be shown some stuff to get a good base. 

****, now I sound old


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/5/15)

The first 3 months of my apprenticeship with the railways involved hacksawing & filing blocks of metal to insane tolerances...and I did a Communication apprenticeship. All 700 odd apprentices, regardless of trade all had to do the same


----------



## malt and barley blues (9/5/15)

When I did my apprenticeship we were going to be the super tradesmen, not only did we go on every machine, lathe, mill,grinder, borer, and shaper our fitting also involved lots of filing, in our training school we had only one machine that we were allowed to use and that was the pedestal drill, if we wanted a drill bit we had to make it by hand.
We could only gas weld, though when I finished my apprenticeship I taught myself Mig, Tig and Arc during the apprenticeship I was taught to make castings, getting the sand to the right moisture content, sheet metalwork using the guillotines and folders and also basic electrical work. 
The trade test at the end was to file up a hexagon, and then cut a hexagon out and the former had to fit in all six positions, needless to say when out in the workforce the demarcation forbade the crossing over of a trade, couldn't make a machine guard or even disconnect a motor. By the time I was 40 left all that got into property development but have never regretted learning a trade certainly easy to adjust from working in metal to working in wood, rewiring houses is a piece of cake, came undone doing my own plumbing though the first time I did it, I used Yorkshire fittings which are not used over here on the gas lines.
One last thing every year there would be a competition to go into the international apprentice of the year, the Japanese would always win, and when I eventually got to work with the Japanese I found out why, a fitter was a fitter and didn't have any other skills couldn't even use a lathe


----------



## mwd (10/5/15)

Nutribullets and 42 way Stepladders . Bring back beer advertising on TV.


----------



## spog (10/5/15)

And all those Ktell products that were advertised on TV in the 70,s.

The amazing record storage selector, and the bottle cutter so you can turn all your unwanted beer bottles into ash trays.
All 300 of them,yah . Ahh the good old days.


----------



## Dave70 (14/5/15)

Ah, trauma memories from childhood. 
This particular product is the reason I flinch more when getting a haircut than when I'm getting a blood test at the doctors. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p44Ig0ktXQM


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/5/15)

I used to get scared by this ad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U219eUIZ7Qo


----------



## Mardoo (14/5/15)

Holy crap! That's great, but man does Oz have THE MOST hardcore public service ads. I never saw any ad even close to that in my childhood in the U.S. They work for me though.


----------



## Dave70 (14/5/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I used to get scared by this ad.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U219eUIZ7Qo


Couldn't have come at a worse time for me. I was 16, quite keen to do some rooting, and not all that fussy if my lady was _chaste. _


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> Couldn't have come at a worse time for me. I was 16, quite keen to do some rooting, and not all that fussy if my lady was _chaste. _


At least it stopped you getting AIDS


----------



## malt and barley blues (14/5/15)

Old 70's advert.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SAbJjktk7E


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> Couldn't have come at a worse time for me. I was 16, quite keen to do some rooting, and not all that fussy if my lady was _chaste. _


Should have got a big stick to keep the chaste ones away, or like my brother think that unprotected sex was with a girl who wasn't on the pill.


----------



## Dave70 (14/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> At least it stopped you getting AIDS


Actually, it was the lack of rooting altogether. Living in a semi rural area with only a pushbike for transport can do that. Along with being broke, shit at sports, long haired and generally unattractive. 
The campaign was basically wasted on people like me.


----------



## sponge (14/5/15)

Sounds like young you and these guys would've had a field day..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> Actually, it was the lack of rooting altogether. Living in a semi rural area with only a pushbike for transport can do that. Along with being broke, shit at sports, long haired and generally unattractive.
> The campaign was basically wasted on people like me.


I dont feel so alone now. That pretty much summed up my youth......still does -_-


----------



## Dave70 (14/5/15)

Even the old me. Be happy to ride / eat / drink with Si and Dave any day.



Their contemporaries were just to hard living for my tastes..


----------



## Lincoln2 (14/5/15)

Your hair's not that long.


----------



## shaunous (14/5/15)

Jeez you guys dribble some shit...


----------



## shaunous (14/5/15)

Jokes, I love yáll :wub:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/15)

shaunous said:


> Jeez you guys dribble some shit...


From the master


----------



## Blind Dog (14/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> Actually, it was the lack of rooting altogether. Living in a semi rural area with only a pushbike for transport can do that. Along with being broke, shit at sports, long haired and generally unattractive.
> The campaign was basically wasted on people like me.


Isn't that what sheep are for or us that only in the 7th state?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> Your hair's not that long.


...........or made of sausages


----------



## mwd (15/5/15)

Having a computer problem look up the HP Support Website but will the bugger load it just sits there spinning its wheels with a blank page (15 minutes later no change ). :angry: :wacko:


----------



## Dave70 (15/5/15)

shaunous said:


> Jeez you guys dribble some shit...


Haven't seen Best Site Ever update since early March fella. That o'l Nissan keepin ya busy or something? 



Blind Dog said:


> Isn't that what sheep are for or us that only in the 7th state?


We were more a cattle area. You try coming up with plausible reason as to why your wandering round in the dark in a paddock full of Yersy cows with a milk crate.


----------



## Droopy Brew (15/5/15)

To collect the milk?


----------



## sponge (15/5/15)

That'd be too obvious..


----------



## Mardoo (15/5/15)

Best thing ever for early morning wood.


----------



## Droopy Brew (15/5/15)

What? Drinking it or rubbing it in?


----------



## Airgead (15/5/15)

To the dude at the lights on Sussex Street - If I can hear your motorbike where I'm sitting at work... 15 floors above the street, behind glass and a block away then your motorbike is TOO FRICKIN LOUD.


----------



## Bridges (15/5/15)

Airgead said:


> To the dude at the lights on Sussex Street - If I can hear your motorbike where I'm sitting at work... 15 floors above the street, behind glass and a block away then your motorbike is TOO FRICKIN LOUD.


I think this prick may live in the next street over from mine, it's not a nice noise or even a reasonable noise, it's flat out pollution, and tinnitus inducing, window rattling, child waking, fury inducing noise. I'd love to tell him what I thought but as I don't know auslan he'd probably not get the message.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (15/5/15)

If you must bring a pram into a crowded peak hour train....why does the annoying kid have to get out of the pram to take up a seat?


----------



## Camo6 (15/5/15)

Other peoples kids are soo annoying. But my kids love sitting in grown up seats!

You know what shits me? People who try to push past me while I'm enjoying my free escalator ride.


----------



## Lincoln2 (15/5/15)

Airgead said:


> To the dude at the lights on Sussex Street - If I can hear your motorbike where I'm sitting at work... 15 floors above the street, behind glass and a block away then your motorbike is TOO FRICKIN LOUD.


"Loud pipes save lives.

I'm too drunk to respond fully but I've had this problem in the past. Physical violence is the only solution.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (15/5/15)

Camo6 said:


> Other peoples kids are soo annoying. But my kids love sitting in grown up seats!
> 
> You know what shits me? People who try to push past me while I'm enjoying my free escalator ride.


I seriously hope you're not standing on the right side of that escalator.


----------



## mwd (15/5/15)

F***k my old boots just had to reinstall Windows 7 on my laptop and now there are 188 updates required to download. Bloody Hell.

I have Mint 17.1 burnt onto a dvd but the git refuses to boot some days you can't win.


----------



## Lincoln2 (15/5/15)

A lady came over to my house to drop her kids off (I'm a defacto child care centre) and referred to Samoans as N1ggers (in front of all the kids). I took her aside and explained how I don't appreciate tht kind of language and to please tone it down, at least while you're in my house. Now, apparently, it's all over Face book (which I'm not a part of) that I am a rude ar$sehole who has hurt her feelings. Yes, I'm a complete pr!ck. And I'm slightly to the right of Adolf. But I have friends in the Samoan community; and they are as cool as ****. I just can't win.


----------



## goomboogo (15/5/15)

It may be little consolation but I think you did the right thing.


----------



## Howlingdog (15/5/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I seriously hope you're not standing on the right side of that escalator.


Most of the world- "stand on the right walk on the left" which is hard to adjust for Aussies in a hurry.


----------



## Lincoln2 (15/5/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I seriously hope you're not standing on the right side of that escalator.


I was in London the other day, and standing on the right is akin to necrophilia. DON'T DO IT!!


----------



## Camo6 (15/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> A lady came over to my house to drop her kids off (I'm a defacto child care centre) and referred to Samoans as N1ggers (in front of all the kids). I took her aside and explained how I don't appreciate tht kind of language and to please tone it down, at least while you're in my house. Now, apparently, it's all over Face book (which I'm not a part of) that I am a rude ar$sehole who has hurt her feelings. Yes, I'm a complete pr!ck. And I'm slightly to the right of Adolf. But I have friends in the Samoan community; and they are as cool as ****. I just can't win.


If it's any consolation I haven't seen it on FB. There _was_ something about some poor chap who took a selfie and got accused of being a pervert because some woman turned away from her picolo latte and jumped to the wrong conclusion. Oh, I also saw this on FB:



But don't find it in the least bit amusing.


----------



## Lincoln2 (15/5/15)

Mate, I can laugh now because the missus is out on the town with her mates. But she is a mad feminist. "delete browser history".


----------



## WarmerBeer (15/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> "Loud pipes save lives.
> 
> I'm too drunk to respond fully but I've had this problem in the past. Physical violence is the only solution.





Lincoln2 said:


> A lady came over to my house to drop her kids off (I'm a defacto child care centre) and referred to Samoans as N1ggers (in front of all the kids). I took her aside and explained how I don't appreciate tht kind of language and to please tone it down, at least while you're in my house. Now, apparently, it's all over Face book (which I'm not a part of) that I am a rude ar$sehole who has hurt her feelings. Yes, I'm a complete pr!ck. And I'm slightly to the right of Adolf. But I have friends in the Samoan community; and they are as cool as ****. I just can't win.


Was this before, after, or the reason you got too drunk to respond?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> Mate, I can laugh now because the missus is out on the town with her mates. But she is a mad feminist. "delete browser history".


And having been thru Kyogle many times thru work, and pretty much making a call in to the milk bar and getting smoko, to drinking beer in the pub just up the street

Your in safe hands Linc, Your missus is out on the town with her mates, and given the pop, thats about 9/16 of the town

Just remember, getting a slap down on facebook is a bit like getting drunk at the pub and going home.


----------



## Lincoln2 (15/5/15)

WarmerBeer said:


> Was this before, after, or the reason you got too drunk to respond?


Before by a couple of hours. It's just been brought to my attention.


----------



## billygoat (15/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> Haven't seen Best Site Ever update since early March fella. That o'l Nissan keepin ya busy or something?
> 
> 
> We were more a cattle area. You try coming up with plausible reason as to why your wandering round in the dark in a paddock full of Yersy cows with a milk crate.


It didn't stop this bloke.
At least his wife has got rid of the ponies to make it a bit harder for him.
http://www.thecourier.com.au/story/2906760/man-who-had-sex-with-horses-needs-help-judge-tells-court/


----------



## Lincoln2 (15/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And having been thru Kyogle many times thru work, and pretty much making a call in to the milk bar and getting smoko, to drinking beer in the pub just up the street
> 
> Your in safe hands Linc, Your missus is out on the town with her mates, and given the pop, thats about 9/16 of the town
> 
> Just remember, getting a slap down on facebook is a bit like getting drunk at the pub and going home.


Mate, don't go up the street. That's the Top Pub - it's no good. Go down the street to the Botttom Pub. And give me an hour's notice.


----------



## tavas (15/5/15)

billygoat said:


> It didn't stop this bloke.
> At least his wife has got rid of the ponies to make it a bit harder for him.
> http://www.thecourier.com.au/story/2906760/man-who-had-sex-with-horses-needs-help-judge-tells-court/


Not sure who I find more disturbing: the guy having sex with the horse or the guy who went to get his camera.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> Mate, don't go up the street. That's the Top Pub - it's no good. Go down the street to the Botttom Pub. And give me an hour's notice.


There was a meeting once with the local " We dont have a club" club. And someone mentioned we should head north. And since we use the " lets go to Kyogle and meet some drunks" moto...Kyogle was the logical choice

Another one of them is debating about having a second junior brewer after working out the cat door

The third isnt actually a member, and we have never met them or know who they are.


----------



## spog (15/5/15)

Airgead said:


> To the dude at the lights on Sussex Street - If I can hear your motorbike where I'm sitting at work... 15 floors above the street, behind glass and a block away then your motorbike is TOO FRICKIN LOUD.


His brother ,being wanker number 2 must live in the street behind me.
His moronic tiny dicked fuckwit brother has a non street legal car,it's as loud as ..... He gets off reving the crap out of it in his driveway as the sun goes down,when it rains he takes it for a race track run around the streets doing wheelies,he can't see past the bonnet because of the Mad Max blower on it. 
I'm jack of the wanker,people in Queensland can hear the dickhead coming up my street.
Guess what? Next time Larry limp dick rockets up my street at warp speed in his highly illegal unregistered car Uncle Spog is going to **** his year up.
I am prepared and more than willing. Oooooh I can't wait it's going to be fan ****'n tastic to sort this tosser out.


----------



## spog (15/5/15)

billygoat said:


> It didn't stop this bloke.
> At least his wife has got rid of the ponies to make it a bit harder for him.
> http://www.thecourier.com.au/story/2906760/man-who-had-sex-with-horses-needs-help-judge-tells-court/


His wife got rid of the ponies,but forgot about the ladder in the shed to be used on the bigger horse.
Either that or her husband has no legs.


----------



## spog (15/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> A lady came over to my house to drop her kids off (I'm a defacto child care centre) and referred to Samoans as N1ggers (in front of all the kids). I took her aside and explained how I don't appreciate tht kind of language and to please tone it down, at least while you're in my house. Now, apparently, it's all over Face book (which I'm not a part of) that I am a rude ar$sehole who has hurt her feelings. Yes, I'm a complete pr!ck. And I'm slightly to the right of Adolf. But I have friends in the Samoan community; and they are as cool as ****. I just can't win.


You won,you told it off in your house.
Next time you see it tell it to **** off, problem solved.


----------



## mwd (16/5/15)

spog said:


> His brother ,being wanker number 2 must live in the street behind me.
> His moronic tiny dicked fuckwit brother has a non street legal car,it's as loud as ..... He gets off reving the crap out of it in his driveway as the sun goes down,when it rains he takes it for a race track run around the streets doing wheelies,he can't see past the bonnet because of the Mad Max blower on it.
> I'm jack of the wanker,people in Queensland can hear the dickhead coming up my street.
> Guess what? Next time Larry limp dick rockets up my street at warp speed in his highly illegal unregistered car Uncle Spog is going to **** his year up.
> I am prepared and more than willing. Oooooh I can't wait it's going to be fan ****'n tastic to sort this tosser out.


Then up here in Cairns there is always somebody or other every single day that has to fire up a whippersnipper at 07:30 Arrrrrrgh.


----------



## madpierre06 (16/5/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Then up here in Cairns there is always somebody or other every single day that has to fire up a whippersnipper at 07:30 Arrrrrrgh.


Immedeiately reminded me of the early 80's when everyone had those cartoony jokes on A4 sheets of paper getting shared around. I worked in the public service and put together a 250 page, limited edition tome of the things (dept I worked in had it's own printing section  ). My favourite was titled "bloke who started mowing his yard at 7.00am on New Years Day". Picture a fella hanging by his scrotum from tree branch, while on the ground around him is a deconstructed lawn mower, complete with nuts, bolts, a spark plug etc etc. Walkking away are a handful of obviously still suffering blokes in singlets. Gives me cause to wonder if I still have my copy tucked away in a box somewhere.


----------



## Exile (16/5/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Immedeiately reminded me of the early 80's when everyone had those cartoony jokes on A4 sheets of paper getting shared around. I worked in the public service and put together a 250 page, limited edition tome of the things (dept I worked in had it's own printing section  ). My favourite was titled "bloke who started mowing his yard at 7.00am on New Years Day". Picture a fella hanging by his scrotum from tree branch, while on the ground around him is a deconstructed lawn mower, complete with nuts, bolts, a spark plug etc etc. Walkking away are a handful of obviously still suffering blokes in singlets. Gives me cause to wonder if I still have my copy tucked away in a box somewhere.





Reminds me of a scene from the sopranos lol




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HfRzQBHIP4


----------



## madpierre06 (18/5/15)

Halfway through watching a song clip (just kicking into solo mode on comfortably numb) on you-bloody-tube and the mongrels insert a friggin' 30 sec ad in there. What's next, pay to watch to avoid having to put up with ads???


----------



## Dave70 (19/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> A lady came over to my house to drop her kids off (I'm a defacto child care centre) and referred to Samoans as N1ggers (in front of all the kids). I took her aside and explained how I don't appreciate tht kind of language and to please tone it down, at least while you're in my house. Now, apparently, it's all over Face book (which I'm not a part of) that I am a rude ar$sehole who has hurt her feelings. Yes, I'm a complete pr!ck. And I'm slightly to the right of Adolf. But I have friends in the Samoan community; and they are as cool as ****. I just can't win.


Was the lady Niki Minaj? 
Or Samuel L Jackson in drag?


----------



## Kingy (19/5/15)

Washing machine shit itself again. Fuckin things. Never last long in this disposable world. 
Trying hard not to tap a keg of my slapped together leftover hop pale ale that turned out my best pale ale ever. Keg only lasted the weekend. wanna save it for my daughters 1st bday but 13thjune. Gunna be a rowdy one lol.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/15)

Winter is making its mark felt

If only I could find the stainless steel tub from a washing machine that I could build a fire in, especially when you have a keg of left overs that is best drunk beside a nice warm fire out in the back yard.


----------



## Blind Dog (19/5/15)

Our WM karked it just after we moved to melbourne. Was quoted $200 for a call out plus $120 an hour plus parts with no guarantee they could fix it anyway. And they'd only come in working hours so I'd have to take a day off work as well. F*** that.


----------



## Dave70 (20/5/15)

Must be the season. My irrigation pump shit itself over the weekend. Attempted to repair it using parts from previous pumps that have snuffed last night. 
Switched it on.
Blacked the house out.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/5/15)

I think your pump is well rooted


----------



## Dave70 (20/5/15)

Chilling wort in summer is the culprit. But worth it.


----------



## sponge (20/5/15)

h34r:


----------



## Dave70 (20/5/15)




----------



## sponge (20/5/15)

Looks like they'd get along well with saccharomyces cerevisiae.


----------



## Danwood (20/5/15)

Camo6 said:


> Other peoples kids are soo annoying. But my kids love sitting in grown up seats!
> 
> You know what shits me? People who try to push past me while I'm enjoying my free escalator ride.


People who raise their arms in the air and scream "WOOOOOOO' when riding the escalator for the 15th time....that's what shits me.


----------



## sponge (20/5/15)

But... but... it's fun?!

I swear I'll keep my hands down from here on, but I can't help if a little 'wooo' slips out.


----------



## mwd (20/5/15)

Kingy said:


> Washing machine shit itself again. Fuckin things. Never last long in this disposable world.


If you live at the beach all electronic equipment lasts about 3 years max. Salt air and electronics = corrosion.

BTW my LG washing machine has lasted 10 years and has never washed any clothes clean as yet no matter what setting. :angry:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/5/15)

My old Fysher & Pykel has lasted over 10yrs and does a great job. Best god damn machine I have ever owned


----------



## Lincoln2 (20/5/15)

Danwood said:


> People who raise their arms in the air and scream "WOOOOOOO' when riding the escalator for the 15th time....that's what shits me.


I grew up way out in the sticks and I rode my first escalator when I was 13 or so; so cut me some slack Melbourne boy.


----------



## Lincoln2 (20/5/15)

What's wrong with this picture?

Exactly! There's nothing wrong with this picture. 

A mate drops around, you sample a couple of varieties of ginger beer then move onto some stouts. Then you undertake a taste test with 2 pints of the 2015 Stone Beer against your own stout (too close to call).

All bottles quintuple rinsed and stacked neatly, spout down, in the sink (sink 1 of 2, and the small one too). Not left on the verandah or kitchen bench.

My Sweet Little Pudding of Delight then says: "Why do we own 4 bottle trees in the brewery? Move them."

There was a little more badinage but suffice to say they're now safely located upon orange plastic.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> Was the lady Niki Minaj?
> Or Samuel L Jackson in drag?


Sorry, but they are the same person


----------



## Florian (20/5/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Our WM karked it just after we moved to melbourne. Was quoted $200 for a call out plus $120 an hour plus parts with no guarantee they could fix it anyway. And they'd only come in working hours so I'd have to take a day off work as well. F*** that.


Try google. It's free and fixes most washing machines, even after hours.


----------



## spog (20/5/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> If you live at the beach all electronic equipment lasts about 3 years max. Salt air and electronics = corrosion.
> 
> BTW my LG washing machine has lasted 10 years and has never washed any clothes clean as yet no matter what setting. :angry:


Never had a problem with our LG washing machine for the last 15 yrs, with yours maybe bung a hand full of gravel in with each wash to shake things up a bit .


----------



## Blind Dog (20/5/15)

Florian said:


> Try google. It's free and fixes most washing machines, even after hours.


when I said karked it I mean blew all the fuses in the house, smoke coming out the back type karked it, not replace the brushes / fix the belt etc type karked it, which U.S. pretty much all thst Google is good for. Mind you, I still have a snaky suspicion that SWMBO sabotaged it as she's been complaining for a while that it was looking old and tatty

(Edit) which may well mean I'm f****d, given I'm older and tattier


----------



## sponge (21/5/15)

We purchased a 2nd hand hoover WM when we moved into our first place. It was 15yrs old when we bought it, and happily kicked on for another 5 years. That thing was a god dam sturdy machine..

Alas, SWMBO wanted a freshie when we moved this year so our removalist took it for his towel-washing side business.


----------



## Dave70 (21/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sorry, but they are the same person


I'm not having it. SLJ is at least two feet taller and far less offensive. 
I'll have something to say about that in the funny videos section.


----------



## mje1980 (21/5/15)

Blind Dog said:


> when I said karked it I mean blew all the fuses in the house, smoke coming out the back type karked it, not replace the brushes / fix the belt etc type karked it, which U.S. pretty much all thst Google is good for. Mind you, I still have a snaky suspicion that SWMBO sabotaged it as she's been complaining for a while that it was looking old and tatty
> (Edit) which may well mean I'm f****d, given I'm older and tattier


Turn the ss drum into some huge BIAB thing and she'll regret it if she did. If she didn't, well you got a big BIAB rig, win win


----------



## mwd (22/5/15)

Sulphur Crested Cockatoos. We have a few dozen of them locally and are they loud flying around screeching at 05:30 every morning and again at 6:00 PM. Don't need an alarm clock.

The Black Cockeys are much more civilised and refined


----------



## shaunous (23/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Winter is making its mark felt
> 
> If only I could find the stainless steel tub from a washing machine that I could build a fire in, especially when you have a keg of left overs that is best drunk beside a nice warm fire out in the back yard.



Hit me up if u need a fire pit Stu, I have one blaring around the corner from yours most mornings at work. Built a couple of basic 44gal drum ones, but they work.


----------



## Exile (23/5/15)

What ever happened to the good old can opener that would last years? Im on about my 4th one and all of them are not worth a pinch of shit


----------



## mckenry (23/5/15)

Exile said:


> What ever happened to the good old can opener that would last years? Im on about my 4th one and all of them are not worth a pinch of shit


They still exist. Woolworths have them for about $1. Finally found one. Hard steel. Still perfect a year later.
The fancy $10 ones last about 10 opens....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> I'm not having it. SLJ is at least two feet taller and far less offensive.
> I'll have something to say about that in the funny videos section.


Its called " photographic angle" and " photoshop"


----------



## tavas (24/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> I'm not having it. SLJ is at least two feet taller and far less offensive.
> I'll have something to say about that in the funny videos section.


Have you ever seen them in the same room?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/5/15)

tavas said:


> Have you ever seen them in the same room?


Have you ever seen them photographed together ?


----------



## mwd (26/5/15)

It still burns me up and get's my goat with the prices they charge for a six pack of beer compared to the carton price. :angry: A six pack should be a quarter of the carton price and no more.


----------



## sponge (26/5/15)

Probably best not to show you the prices of singles..


----------



## spog (26/5/15)

4 hours of work in front of me and the " boss" thinks I will get it done in 1 hour. Yeah **** off!
I can't pull a rabbit out of a hat for him ,but I sure as shit can pull a hare ( hair) out of my arse if he wants.
FFS. I give up.


----------



## manticle (26/5/15)

Who the **** approves the nationwide making of pizza with cheeseburgers, hot dogs or meat pie with sauce baked into the crust?
When approved, who the **** decides to buy it and eat it?

Do we have an obesity problem? Not if you select diet coke to go with your deluxe cheese stuffed abomination.

No I am not eating one - just saw an ad and immediately swallowed the same portion of my dinner for the second time in an hour.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/15)

manticle said:


> Who the **** approves the nationwide making of pizza with cheeseburgers, hot dogs or meat pie with sauce baked into the crust?
> When approved, who the **** decides to buy it and eat it?
> 
> Do we have an obesity problem? Not if you select diet coke to go with your deluxe cheese stuffed abomination.
> ...


So I wasnt dreaming that I saw an add tonight for Pizza Hut 4'n'Twenty pies pizza......yep..whole pies in the crust...looked kinda weird..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/15)




----------



## manticle (26/5/15)

Kinda weird? Looks like an alien fucked the star of david.

That's the marketing shot too - somewhere online I found an actual photo of the actual thing in its actual box.
I'd rather felch amanda vanstone.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/15)




----------



## mje1980 (27/5/15)

For fucks sake. I saw it too last night. Now, I can imagine teenage stoners getting excited over that but really, who will buy that?. 



I'll bet they sell shitloads though


----------



## Dave70 (27/5/15)

spog said:


> 4 hours of work in front of me and the " boss" thinks I will get it done in 1 hour. Yeah **** off!
> I can't pull a rabbit out of a hat for him ,but I sure as shit can pull a hare ( hair) out of my arse if he wants.
> FFS. I give up.


Use to get that now and then also. Its kind of code for of saying 'I'd really only like to pay you 1 hour to do this but will be charging the customer for 3'. 





manticle said:


> I'd rather felch amanda vanstone.


I'm currently was enjoying my a bowl of creamy breakfast porridge so **** you in the ear for making me think that.


----------



## Dave70 (27/5/15)

mje1980 said:


> For fucks sake. I saw it too last night. *Now, I can imagine teenage stoners getting excited* over that but really, who will buy that?.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet they sell shitloads though


Pizza? Meh.
Just sayn...


----------



## sponge (27/5/15)

With all the new ridiculous cadbury flavours coming out as well, stoners are on a whole new wave of gluttony.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> I'm currently was enjoying my a bowl of creamy breakfast porridge so **** you in the ear for making me think that.


That would look like it after you felched her....


----------



## bradsbrew (27/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> I'm currently was enjoying my a bowl of creamy breakfast porridge so **** you in the ear for making me think that.


Well you really shouldn't eat your porridge with a straw.


----------



## Dave70 (27/5/15)

I feel sorry for them.
Life was so much simpler when you only needed cash for dope and munchies. Maby hire a The Wall on video. 
Now its all x box and associated games, phone plans, excess data usage charges, i tunes, limes for the Corona, expensive bespoke drugs and so on.
No wonder they become so unhappy.


----------



## sponge (27/5/15)

iTunes + fullscreen visualiser.

Jus' sayin'.. h34r:


----------



## Dave70 (27/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> That would look like it after you felched her....





bradsbrew said:


> Well you really shouldn't eat your porridge with a straw.


Some nice lowering of the bar right there.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgCHOrF5ryY


----------



## manticle (27/5/15)

I thought I'd left the bar on the ground and the worst anyone could do would be to trip over it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/5/15)

You could always google Amanda Vanstone blue waffle....


----------



## Tahoose (27/5/15)

I bloody hate painting. That is all.


----------



## Lincoln2 (28/5/15)

Still-life, portrait or perhaps a nice landscape? Maybe switch from oils to water colours. Seek some classic inspiration from Van Gogh etc.


----------



## Dave70 (28/5/15)

Painting..Yep. Van Gogh pretty much nailed it alright.
Its never ever as fun as those Dulux commercials make it out to be.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/5/15)

Relevant (re pizza) rant:
http://cooksuck.com


----------



## Tahoose (28/5/15)

If I had to get up every day to paint. You know plaster walls ect, I reckon I'd be hitting the mineral turps by about lunch time and praying for it all to be over.


----------



## mwd (28/5/15)

Tahoose said:


> If I had to get up every day to paint. You know plaster walls ect, I reckon I'd be hitting the mineral turps by about lunch time and praying for it all to be over.


Painting with a roller is O.K. it's the prep that is the real pain.


----------



## Tahoose (28/5/15)

Cutting in :/ 

I've decided I prefer to tape everything and then slap it on rather than backing my self in with a cutting in brush and a steady hand. Inevitably I'll **** it up and then I'll be back touching up everything else that was previously done.


----------



## Airgead (28/5/15)

Tahoose said:


> Cutting in :/
> 
> I've decided I prefer to tape everything and then slap it on rather than backing my self in with a cutting in brush and a steady hand. Inevitably I'll **** it up and then I'll be back touching up everything else that was previously done.


I've done the opposite. I've abandoned tape for careful cutting in. I found that after spending frickin ages taping, the paint would wick under the tape, or peel off when you peel off the tape or do something else that really pissed me off.

Its easier to grit your teeth and do the cutting in carefully while thinking about how good that first beer will taste after you finish.


----------



## mwd (28/5/15)

Tape is a bitch usually takes big chunks of paint off especially on plaster which looks really nasty and very difficult to make good. Cutting in takes practice but don't use a brush too small I use a 2" when doing walls.


----------



## Dave70 (28/5/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Relevant (re pizza) rant:
> http://cooksuck.com


*Flaccid pastry encrusted [and I hope I go down in history for the use of not two but four quotations marks here] ““meat pies”” as a crust for what I refuse to call a pizza? That’s like an AIDs dick ejaculating several smaller AIDs dicks.*

​Favorited..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/5/15)

doesn't post than much any more, but his rants are so brutal it's worth going back through old entries for a laugh


----------



## Dave70 (28/5/15)

Tahoose said:


> Cutting in :/


= wife in my house. 

I was the kid who could never colour inside the lines. Or spell.


----------



## Dave70 (28/5/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> doesn't post than much any more, but his rants are so brutal it's worth going back through old entries for a laugh


Makes a great pick-me-up when you're having a slow un funny day.

http://cooksuck.com/post/19336721749/my-mums-idea-of-a-joke-dinner-lol-yeah-right

http://cooksuck.com/post/24039780561/id-rather-romantically-ejaculate-onto-the-breasts


----------



## Bridges (28/5/15)

_"Why do I have to constantly apologise for being drunk at dinner, yet agonising #glutenfree menu substitutions are a cause for celebration? Ugh, you think you’re killing it with your fancy blood-free stools and vomit-free jogs, stop setting these pretend micro-goals. You fucked up, you failed, and you didn’t become the person you wanted to be."_

Thanks Liam_snorkel, some of the funniest blogging I've ever read!


----------



## mje1980 (28/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> = wife in my house.
> 
> I was the kid who could never colour inside the lines. Or spell.



Yeah my wife's pretty good at it. I'm awesome at it, for about 15 mins, then i get impatient and rush, resulting in touching the cornice with paint. By the end of the room I'm over it. 

I don't do the tape either. All that prep time, and I ******* guarantee I'll still get paint on the cornice or somewhere it shouldn't be. There's no less errors without the tape so I skip that step.


----------



## Droopy Brew (28/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> *Flaccid pastry encrusted [and I hope I go down in history for the use of not two but four quotations marks here] ““meat pies”” as a crust for what I refuse to call a pizza? That’s like an AIDs dick ejaculating several smaller AIDs dicks.*
> 
> ​Favorited..


And again on pizza-

i wish i could really get stuck into this and elaborate but these mini-pizzas just look like a bunch of ewoks that have partied too hard, shat themselves, passed out, choked on their own vomit and died.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/5/15)

Theres a lot to be liked about wallpapering.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/5/15)

Cutting in walls,
use no less than a 3" brush
if right handed - work right to left around the room
if left handed - learn to use your right hand ya numpty
use 1 side of the pot
put initial line of paint 10mm below target cut in line, once most of paint is off brush you then just slide the brush ( using the side width) along the paint you just put on, slightly twist the brush ferrul which will make the edge bristles meet the cutting in point. 

Piece of piss.


----------



## Tahoose (28/5/15)

The green tape that SWMBO bought is awesome, it's a painters tape not a masking tape. Gets fine lines, doesn't rip paint or plaster.

Only problem is that you need a clean and dry surface or it doesn't stick.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/5/15)

yep painting is a piece of piss. The misso & I have painted every room in the house (one at a time over the course of a year) and it only takes a day. cheap renovation that makes the house look great.


----------



## Danwood (28/5/15)

Tahoose said:


> The green tape that SWMBO bought is awesome, it's a painters tape not a masking tape. Gets fine lines, doesn't rip paint or plaster.
> Only problem is that you need a clean and dry surface or it doesn't stick.


Did you see the receipt for that special tape?

It'd want to be good for that many dollars...

More expensive for less glue...thanks for that, 'The Man' !


----------



## manticle (28/5/15)

Less is more


----------



## Danwood (28/5/15)

Correct. I'm 5ft 6in.

Sorry, 'The Man'.


----------



## mwd (28/5/15)

Dumb Cnuts Living in an apartment building why do the morons have to put boxes in the Recycle Bin without breaking them down first.5 boxes and the bin appears full. They also have to receive detailed instructions on what can be put in the bin and the dicks still put the wrong materials in or bottles in plastic carrier bags.


----------



## mje1980 (29/5/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Theres a lot to be liked about wallpapering.



Oh Jesus, reminds me of when the wife decided we needed to paint the nursery for our first born in 2 colours, top and bottom, separated by a wall border. Basically a 4" wide strip of wallpaper that goes horizontally to seperate the colours.

Piece of piss, right? Haha, when it's wet and slippery and sliding off the wall, and doesn't look square and you're both trying to hold it while it dries ahah. Almost got divorced for that little strip of wallpaper. 

It's never been mentioned again, and thankfully we've moved so there aren't often reminders of it!


----------



## Camo6 (29/5/15)

I've stripped one of three rooms of the 70's brown/beige wallpaper at my place. There's a reason why I haven't started on the other two. Sometimes think it would be easier to replaster.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/5/15)

Yes its a barrel of laughs wallpapering, my wife wanted some fancy swirling paper on a ceiling, got one end up and told her to hold it in position while I edged along the plank putting it up as I went, got to the other side of the room, turned around and the wife was right behind me and behind her all the fallen wallpaper.


----------



## Blind Dog (29/5/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> doesn't post than much any more, but his rants are so brutal it's worth going back through old entries for a laugh


Loved the '...the kind of people who grow beards when they realise they have no personality...' comment. Funny and brutal all in one. He is an angry Kent though.


----------



## Tahoose (29/5/15)

Danwood said:


> Did you see the receipt for that special tape?
> 
> It'd want to be good for that many dollars...
> 
> More expensive for less glue...thanks for that, 'The Man' !


I don't care to look at receipts for things that she buys, just like I don't get pestered about brewing purchases. 2 way street.


----------



## Dave70 (29/5/15)

Tahoose said:


> I don't care to look at receipts for things that she buys, just like I don't get pestered about brewing purchases. 2 way street.


In fairness, a mans hobbies can sometimes necessitate that she ignores the occasional contraflow on that two way street.


----------



## Bridges (29/5/15)

Contraflow hey...
https://youtu.be/PeErQ-dHIPo


----------



## Danwood (29/5/15)

Tahoose said:


> I don't care to look at receipts for things that she buys, just like I don't get pestered about brewing purchases. 2 way street.


True. That's a very diplomatic way to look at it.

You're due a couple of new perlicks now after that tape purchase.


----------



## Tahoose (29/5/15)

Complete control over the shed/man cave/ brewery is what has been achieved.


----------



## Lincoln2 (29/5/15)

Tahoose, that would be the Holy Grail.


----------



## spog (31/5/15)

Just back from securing a friends house who came home to find her front door kicked open and her daughters Ipad stolen.
I have secured the door,the Police have done their bit, ******* brilliant with their honesty and professionalism hats off to them.
The pieces of shit who broke in also grabbed any medication to be found, so what does that say !
I AM ****'n livid, the victim sadly is a victim , the scum ...... Ahh fuckem ....mongrels.


----------



## technobabble66 (1/6/15)

Commiserations to your friend. 
It's hard to have a lot of sympathy for smack-heads once you've had your house robbed.


----------



## spog (2/6/15)

Last year the Adelaide Uni tested the sewerage treatment plants water statewide and found that Port Lincoln has the highest use of Meth in the state.
The trouble that shit is causing here is staggering , and some of the people who i know who are taking it I thought wouldn't be stupid enough to do so.


----------



## Mardoo (2/6/15)

Weirdly ice has become a party drug. Three years ago a surfie mate of mine said folks were using it at every party he'd been to.


----------



## Dave70 (2/6/15)

spog said:


> Last year the Adelaide Uni tested the sewerage treatment plants water statewide and found that Port Lincoln has the highest use of Meth in the state.
> The trouble that shit is causing here is staggering , *and some of the people who i know who are taking it I thought wouldn't be stupid enough to do so.*


Same here. And they all sound the same. Its always the 'other guy' or who winds up with a habit. And heard this from a mate whos tried more times than I can count to give up the darts..
Expect to see a tsunami of neurotoxic / dopamine depletion related mental illness in the next decade or two I reckon. Thanks, but no thanks.

On a more serious note, my fingers are cold.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (2/6/15)

Dave70 said:


> On a more serious note, my fingers are cold.


Mine too! Was just jumping on to rant about cold fingers and toes.

Rode my pushy in to work this morning, according to the BOM it was -3.6C when I left home (apparent temp -6.9).
I had been following a cunning plan and kept my best cold weather gear in reserve specifically for this type of morning....alas my fingers and feet are still cold, and I imagine they will stay that way the entire day.

On the plus side I had a 4km/h tail wind...whoopee.


----------



## Dave70 (2/6/15)

Queanbeyan? _Brrrr_ - **** that. 

Probably already know, but invest in a set of hand guards and keep that wind off your digits. Thats the key. 
My old 990 KTM had heated grips that were to hot to touch at standstill, but once under way they were useless. Fitted a set of barkbuster egos and never looked back.
Cold, stiff hands make for a miserable ride even at pushbike speeds. Worse still if you need to pull over for a tinkle.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/6/15)

Winter riding hand cramps......right up there with riding in sleet, hailstorms, bee swarms and locust plagues..


Of which I have done all....


----------



## Red Baron (2/6/15)

I don't know what was worse- riding a motorbike for 15min from Jerrabomberra to Canberra pre dawn, or going for 40min west from Toowoomba just post dawn both in winter......
Not being able to talk coherently or use my hands post ride was common to both though.

Cheers,
RB


----------



## Dave70 (2/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Winter riding hand cramps......right up there with riding in sleet, hailstorms, bee swarms and locust plagues..
> 
> 
> Of which I have done all....


If theres any sight more desperate and funny than a rider trying to oust an unidentified insect from inside their helmet I've yet to see it.


----------



## Dave70 (2/6/15)

Actually there is a sight more desperate and funny now I think of it. 
A man with bowel cramps running into a paddock off the snowy mountains highway ripping at an ill fitting one piece rain suit with a jammed zipper as though it were on fire. 
From then on, it was waterproof textile gear with easily removable trousers for me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/6/15)

The sight of a mate of mine years back riding a YZ490 that had just ran out of petrol and went into free rev as he was hitting some bumpy stuff. He forgot to pull the clutch in and all we could see where legs flying up from the bike and him being tossed around like a rag doll....


Funniest thing I have seen for a while...and luckly he didnt get to badly hurt. A quick puff on some herbal pain medication and a few VB throw downs and he was good as gold


That bike was pure evil....


----------



## Dave70 (2/6/15)

I'm actually selling one at the moment - in Hurricane Hanna livery - if he's interested in re living the magic.


----------



## manticle (2/6/15)

New colleague, supposedly experienced with tools and workshops has been using our brand new, as yet UNMOUNTED bench grinder (for steel) to grind wood.
Same guy recently fractured his hand using a drop saw due to neglecting to use the ridiculously easy festool bench clamp.
I believe in proper workplace safety, not the silly, over regulated box ticking system we currently have but this makes me wonder how many apparently experienced people doing dumb things are responsible for clipboard carrying, swmms dispensing, fluoro clad bureaucrats trying to work out how to replace stanley knives with rubber spoons.

Forget 16 yr old apprentices who _don't_ know better, it's middle aged complacency who _should_ know better.


----------



## Dave70 (3/6/15)

Well..
No chance of being ignorant of oh&s protocol where _we're_ going today. 
(though I hope nobody notices I'm wearing my *low impact *safety glasses. If an aircraft flies into my eyes, I'm fucked) 

Names changed to JOHN SMITH to protect the overzealous. 



*[SIZE=12pt]Hi David,[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]Delivery Instructions.[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]Map attached[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]Driver Procedures Gate 27 [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]1. Ring JOHN SMITH prior entering site with details of delivery.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]2. Proceed to Gate 27 guardhouse with current Drivers Licence and Security will issue a visitors pass.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]3. All vehicles entering and exiting the Airport airside need to be escorted by an authorised airport safety vehicle [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]4. Driver needs to have HiVis clothing, safety boots and hearing protection to enter airside.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]5. Before Delivery drivers leave the LOR site compound they need to contact the logistic Manager JOHN SMITH notifying they are ready to be escorted back to gate 27.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]6. Vehicle needs to have a company logo on the side or displayed on the dash board.[/SIZE]*

*Gate 27 Hours of Normal operations Monday to Sat: 10am to 6am (unless deliveries arranged prior)*

*The site minimum PPE requirements on site are as follows:*
*[SIZE=10pt]- [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]High visibility long sleeve shirt;[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=10pt]- [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Long pants;[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=10pt]- [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Lace up boots with type 1 toe cap[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=10pt]- [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Hard hat (2 year expiry)[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=10pt]- [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Safety glasses – medium impact[/SIZE]*
*- [SIZE=10pt]Gloves – mandatory to be warn at all times[/SIZE]*
*- [SIZE=10pt]Ear Plugs[/SIZE]*


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/15)

In the days of old, John worked in HR...which was basically the people who did the pays and you rang up to see how much leave you had accrued


----------



## spog (3/6/15)

Don't worry about the glasses the hard hat will protect you from any wayward Jumbo jets.
Hard hats are tough,I while back a muppet I worked with tried to demonstrate how strong hard hats are by jumping on one,
And stuffed his ankle up, pissed my self laughing when this idiot squealed like a stuck pig.


----------



## mje1980 (3/6/15)

I kid you not, our safety analysis includes doing calisthenics before doing work in a cramped position. 

Oh and it's company policy that you MUST have one hand on a handrail when walking down stairs. 


This is just a snippet of the crazy over the top safety stuff we go through for every job that gets done. 


Well, on day shift anyway


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/15)

I had to go onto a " construction " site that required hard hats...now this site was out in the open, nothing above about waist height but the dick of an OHS insisted that hard hats needed to be worn. SO being a typical smart ass I asked..." Why do we need hard hats".....to which he replied :" So you dont get hit in the head from falling objects."....so I asked, point up wards...." What falling objetcs...clouds...the sky...what.."...to which he replied.." Its part of legislation....you have to wear hard hats on construction sites "....so I replied " Mate thats bullshit "...he said..." I know the legislation, I had to study it...dont argue with me "....so me, knowing a tad more than this cock went to the car and got my copy of NSW Workcover 2000 manual on OH&S and passed it to him, opened on the page regarding when and where to wear hard hats...


Needless too say he was not impressed that he got shown up .


----------



## madpierre06 (3/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> In the days of old, John worked in HR...which was basically the people who did the pays and you rang up to see how much leave you had accrued


No, John worked in Personnel and dealt with actual people, until WE became nothing more than Human Resources to be used up, spat out, and replaced by more people so desperate to find an extra 10 hours a week which left us only a little below the poverty line that they would be willing to have to be part of the vicious cycle we've been drawn into.

And I do recall also, in those days they did seem more personable and human to deal with if needed. Now, they're more likely to be cold hearted pricks/prickesses. I recall a female type HR who came up from Sydney to can my arse in a deadset fit up, I had contributed to said situation by responding/reacting quite firmly to deliberate provocation but the fix was in and three QC's couldn't have saved my arse. This woman was as cold as ice, almost executioner-like, which I guess was quite fitting since that was what she was sent to do without any real prior awareness of the complete set of facts. And a similar experience with another woman was eeerily similar in her manner...just cold as ice even when there was video evidence to the contrary of the 'facts' she was trying to present, there seemed to be not a shred of humanity there. At least with a lot of blokes you will get a 'mate, this is just how it is'. With the female version of that position, it's just downright cold. Or maybe they are simply representing the true heart of the organisation they are representing.


----------



## Droopy Brew (3/6/15)

You blokes want to see over the top safety requirements? Safety hats? 3 points of Contact? Pfft- forget construction sites- try getting onto a Coal Mine. Those bastards wrote the book on over zealousness.


----------



## mwd (3/6/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> You blokes want to see over the top safety requirements? Safety hats? 3 points of Contact? Pfft- forget construction sites- try getting onto a Coal Mine. Those bastards wrote the book on over zealousness.


Or Offshore Oil Platform -_-


----------



## Camo6 (3/6/15)

For most of us these rules seem like a joke but there are some who defy logic and common sense. I imagine they're the reason these laws have been implemented. I'm not complaining. I'm now in an industry were all these rules apply but the entitlements I get as a consequence make them bearable!

My wife's in HR and has the nickname 'The Grim Reaper' as she's the last person you want to have a meeting with. But I can understand the indifference she can apply at times. When you're dealing with everyone's complaints, troublesome employees, vindictive management, unavoidable redundancies etc you need to have a steely composure on the job. Funny thing is she started this line of work as she's personable and wanted to help others. A far cry from what 90% of her job entails.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/6/15)

surely most of it (regarding OTT safety requirements) is the construction/mining/whatever company keeping their insurance bills down.


----------



## Dave70 (3/6/15)

mje1980 said:


> I kid you not, our safety analysis includes doing calisthenics before doing work in a cramped position.




Everybody! Y.M.C.A!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/15)

Camo6 said:


> For most of us these rules seem like a joke but there are some who defy logic and common sense.


Mainly because those that want them followed have NFI of what the job is about...


Ever seen an OH&WS safety officer rock up to a building site in high heels and sart going on about the safety breaches....I have...

I have even seen Workcover rock up not wearing safety boots or a disco jacket.......go figure


----------



## sponge (3/6/15)

It's all glorified ass-covering.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/15)

sponge said:


> It's all glorified ass-covering.


Exactly. The make it so YOU are responsible because you didnt do " X "..... So you get the blame and the bullet. They get the glory of saying how wonderful their OH&S policy is working by weeding out the dangerous workers...



I couldnt be a big enough cnut to work in OH&S...


----------



## sponge (3/6/15)

Similar to ISPs sending out the email saying you've downloaded torrent so-and-so, just to say that they've informed the end user and have done their duty.

The rest comes down to the individual.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/15)

Haha



sponge said:


> Similar to ISPs sending out the email saying you've downloaded torrent so-and-so, just to say that they've informed the end user and have done their duty.
> 
> The rest comes down to the individual.


Hahaha....I work for an ISP and I have emailed those letters.... :lol:


----------



## sponge (3/6/15)

Dave70 said:


> Everybody! Y.M.C.A!!


Grown-up Simon-says. That fella on the left was out aaaaages ago..


----------



## sponge (3/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Haha
> 
> Hahaha....I work for an ISP and I have emailed those letters.... :lol:


I had a feeling you did..

If there's ever 'space nuts', 'I dream of Jenna', etc, just let them fly h34r:


----------



## Camo6 (3/6/15)

Most of it's on the employers shoulders now. A bloke recently last half his foot under something really heavy by using unsafe practices. He doesn't lose his job, instead his boss gets reamed by worksafe for letting it happen in the first place. Agree that a lot of it's over the top but if the act was adhered to, in this instance, the guy would still have all his toes and the employer wouldn't have his premium increased. Win win. 
It'd nice to be able to rely on Darwinism but his theories are based over millenia. It's not gonna save you from the bloke who trips on an extension lead and throws his mash hammer 20 feet into the air. Good thing you had that hard hat on though.
I'll admit I'm playing the Devil's advocate here. Working in the auto industry and on farms I've done enough shit that would give an OHS rep a seizure.
One thing's for sure, all these laws and entitlements aren't fiscally sustainable in this economic climate. What goes up...


----------



## mckenry (3/6/15)

I had almost an identical situation to Stu above. I was working on a gold mine site just outside orange. I was a hydrographer at the time and me and my work mate were measuring the flow in the river that is used as part of the mine. Its a knee deep river, about 5m wide and flowing SFA. I'd done the induction over 3 days!! and knew you had to wear a hard hat everywhere on site. Where we were, we couldnt even see or hear the mine, let alone be around any 55 ton trucks that my hard hat would protect me from....
So its a scorching day and I say "stuff this hard hat, I'm putting my wide brim on". As luck would have it, a mine employee drove by and he has some duty to call out anyone not obeying safety etc. He pulled up and said "Where's your hard hat?"
Me: "On the bank"
Him: "You know you have to wear it everywhere on site?"
Me: "Yeah but come on mate. Look where we are. Whats going to fall on my head?"
Him: "You can tell me to **** off, but I am going to report you"
Me: "You are?"
Him: "Yep"
Me: "**** off then"
My collegue: "Hahahaha"
No problem. Didnt hear boo from anyone.


----------



## sponge (3/6/15)

He's probably still working on his strongly worded letter..


----------



## mje1980 (3/6/15)

Yeah, he just can't find the SOP that tells him how to warm his hand up before writing, take a break every 4th word etc.


Honestly one of our pre maintenance slogans is "Stop, before you get hurt"

Easy huh!


----------



## sponge (3/6/15)

Writing in these temperatures? Best get the union involved..


----------



## spog (3/6/15)

I couldnt be a big enough cnut to work in OH&S...[/quote]

Oi, I take ( possible) offence to that comment, I am considering becoming a Cnut ....err I mean an OH&S compliance officer. .


----------



## Lemon (3/6/15)

I may be a cynical bastard but, most of the stupidest hazard or risk controls are introduced to prevent the occurrence of a set of circumstances, dreamt up by someone on night shift getting injured doing something they knew they shouldn't have been doing, made up to suit the injury and the rest of the broken shit they have left. The shoe is on the other foot when you all have to dance like the wiggles because you your stupid mate was trying the do a cartwheel on nightshift while stealing xyz, but said he did it when changing the water in the union mandated coffee machine and strained his wrist.

Ha!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/15)

I am surprised that there isnt a JSA or SWMS for going to the fridge for a cold drink...

There are already ones out for microwave oven use.....


----------



## Lemon (3/6/15)

Hey stu have you had the annual check for microwaves to test do leaking radiation? Had the union rep tell me that he had bought himself the device to test for stray microwaves , they all leak.
I just bought a new one every year, no one else had equipment to test, but the national safety council decided that all microwaves required an annual test .
Morons


----------



## jlm (3/6/15)

I love a good OH&S rant........I've seen a lot of people hurt during my time in the trade.....I'd wager 95% of those would have still happened even if a JSA/SWIMs/INSERTTHELATESTACRONYMHERE was correctly filled out. My 2 favourites from this year are:

1. Doing some work for an un-named, rather large NZ dairying corporation recently. The paperwork involved to isolate a switchboard to connect supply to a demountable building took 45 minutes.....no shit.......Roughly the same time it took to do the physical work. Signing in to site and doing initial JSA's extra though......Sadly not on hourly rate , lesson learned when quoting these jobs.

2. NBN subcontractor safety alert!!!!!! NO MORE ******* STANLEY KNIVES!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously. Can't use a stanley knife on this particular subs jobs anymore. Fortunately I've made my hourly rate way too un-ecconomical to be viable to have me working on that stuff......what, with the pittance of of margin, more likely a loss of varying degrees most jobs. Mind you I was in the office during our latest induction of TA's employed for this stuff and I was amazed no-one suffered serious and permanent disability using those pointy ball point pens. Maybe they have a point.....


----------



## Camo6 (3/6/15)

But c'mon, how good are platform ladders?


----------



## jlm (3/6/15)

So practical! I keep a collection of 8 in different lengths on top of my ute so I can work safely at various heights.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/15)

Lemon said:


> Hey stu have you had the annual check for microwaves to test do leaking radiation? Had the union rep tell me that he had bought himself the device to test for stray microwaves , they all leak.
> I just bought a new one every year, no one else had equipment to test, but the national safety council decided that all microwaves required an annual test .
> Morons


WE had that done at my old work 15yrs ago. Basically they all leak....There is 1Kw of microwave energy bouncing around in that small space. Do the maths.


We have customers at work who refuse to use wireless routers in their house.....But they have a mobile glued to there hands......Genuine Tin Foil folk.


----------



## TheWiggman (3/6/15)

jlm said:


> I love a good OH&S rant........I've seen a lot of people hurt during my time in the trade.....I'd wager 95% of those would have still happened even if a JSA/SWIMs/INSERTTHELATESTACRONYMHERE was correctly filled out.


This is my one biggest gripe with the concept. The whole WHS concept has moved to having paperwork in place to prove that the employer has done something to address worker safety, so that should something occur A. they can provide evidence that they worker hasn't followed instructions or B. modify the document to address a new hazard or risk. This becomes the solution. "Hurt himself how? Was the possibility of the slip flange sliding as the pipe was lifted from the other end listed as a specific step? No? Well it needs to be put in and we need to be better at doing our JSEAs". This was an actual response in a meeting by a manager I worked with. This JSEA was already 14 pages long for a job that lasted 18h. 
My issue: you can't expect people to read a 14 page document in 10 mins and recall a step in it 6 hours later. Complicating it further doesn't fix the problem. They've lost the plot, honestly. Legislation is at the point now where you have employers scared of hurting people, and workers are protected against stupidity. Everything is the employers fault unless negligence is involved, and the net result is mountains of paperwork to try and make it hard to do anything. Which costs everyone money. That said, fewer people are hurting themselves seriously in workplaces than ever before so something's working. And that's a very good thing. 
And stop crying about hard hats. Outside, wear it if you're told to. Same with safety glasses. Follow it because it's a rule, it's not a hard one to comply with.
(Btw mkenry hard had brims are available in the store. Some contractors doing the same thing as you once at CVO stated that problem, so I booked some out for them. Easy, everyone's happy, nobody 'reported'. I'd love to know who that was and I think I can guess...)


----------



## jyo (3/6/15)

Just noticed that our local Turkish Kebab shop has the Halal emblem emblazoned on their shop front.

I don't know whether to not give a flying **** and keep enjoying their amazingly good food, or to not give a flying **** and keep enjoying their amazingly good food.

What should I do?


----------



## manticle (3/6/15)

Conundrum jyo.
At least ask for chilli sauce next time.
And lemon juice.


----------



## sponge (4/6/15)

I know plenty of sites I work on have a strict no Stanley knife policy, and the company I work for actually has use of Stanley knives as a dismissible offense.

A sparky was only gives the boot a couple of months back for using a Stanley knife to remove some sheath on site.

I can see the upside of that though, as I've seen some pretty nasty injuries from Stanley knives slipping during use..


----------



## Blind Dog (4/6/15)

sponge said:


> I've seen some pretty nasty injuries from Stanley knives slipping during use..


Hope you're not a rabbi


----------



## manticle (4/6/15)

Yes there can be nasty injuries but almost always from user error. Why is responsibility totally removed from the user?
There was a suggestion at my workplace that stanleys might go because someone cut themselves but the suggested replacements would in no way accomplish the necessary outcome. Might as well replace the forklift with a wheelbarrow.


----------



## sponge (4/6/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Hope you're not a rabbi


Shalom aleikhem!



manticle said:


> Yes there can be nasty injuries but almost always from user error. Why is responsibility totally removed from the user?
> There was a suggestion at my workplace that stanleys might go because someone cut themselves but the suggested replacements would in no way accomplish the necessary outcome. Might as well replace the forklift with a wheelbarrow.


I will admit, those injuries are almost ways from incorrect use. Removing the risk just another way the employer can cover their ass..


----------



## mje1980 (4/6/15)

I do think that I'm much less likely to get seriously injured at work these days. That's a good thing for sure. The smaller things, though, can seem just crazy. Like, common sense. 

There are a few jobs we do at work that take longer to isolate the energy sources than to do the work. It is silly sometimes, but at the end of the day, I don't make the rules I just follow them. If the company is happy to lose time to safety precautions so be it. 

What's just as annoying is people spending 45 mins arguing about doing a job when the job takes 15 minutes, or the classic, using a very flimsy safety reason not to do a job. Just do it fa fucks sake


----------



## Coalminer (4/6/15)

mje1980 said:


> I do think that I'm much less likely to get seriously injured at work these days. That's a good thing for sure. The smaller things, though, can seem just crazy. Like, common sense.
> 
> There are a few jobs we do at work that take longer to isolate the energy sources than to do the work. It is silly sometimes, but at the end of the day, I don't make the rules I just follow them.
> 
> ...



Compared to the paperwork and grief of a death onsite then I know what most companies prefer


----------



## Bridges (4/6/15)

Hey don't forget it's 2015, common sense is pretty much a super power these days. About as common as leaping tall buildings in a single bound and surviving a bite from a radioactive spider whilst gaining the ability to climb up walls and shoot webs from your hands.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (4/6/15)

More hours below zero than above since Monday morning.
Had to move my WLP004 starter out into the garage and the ferm fridge as I'm sure it would have done SFA in the house today.
On the plus side there's plenty of room in the bike cage at work.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-06-04/extreme-frosty-mornings-continue-in-canberra/6520778


----------



## mje1980 (4/6/15)

Coalminer said:


> Compared to the paperwork and grief of a death onsite then I know what most companies prefer


Yeah obviously. I'm happy to take longer to make a job safe. Some people go nuts over it, and whinge about how much time it'll take etc.

I'm there for 12 hours and paid for 12 so I'm fine with it.


----------



## Dave70 (4/6/15)

Bridges said:


> Hey don't forget it's 2015, common sense is pretty much a super power these days. About as common as leaping tall buildings in a single bound and surviving a bite from a radioactive spider whilst gaining the ability to climb up walls and shoot webs from your hands.


Thats exactly correct. And I see plenty of citizens, particularly pedestrians or worse, cyclists, keen on handing in their Dawin card and ruining my day by crossing streets and negotiating traffic sporting headphones and updating their facetweet status. 
Nearly clobbered a yoof ambling across an intersection on a pushie not long ago doing just that. Had I been otherwise distracted, he would have been ******* _pate. _
I doubt we've evolved gene for not sticking a knife in a toaster, but one would hope once the fundamentals of alternating current and its potential lethality are grasped, it kind of follows you wouldn't stick your finger in a light socket either. 

'But he wasn't signed off on correct light socket protocol'..


----------



## Bridges (4/6/15)

I got kicked out of a Yarra Trams depot I was supposed to be working in a while ago for wearing the wrong colour hi vis vest. I was told "Yellow looks too much like green a tram driver might confuse you for a green light which is dangerous they might go when they really should be stopping. So we only allow orange vests here." He was serious too. 
Moral of the story don't wear green in Melbourne as you'll probably get hit by a tram.

Go to the 22:33 mark unless you want the whole album...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKC00L3bMTY


----------



## jlm (4/6/15)

jyo said:


> Just noticed that our local Turkish Kebab shop has the Halal emblem emblazoned on their shop front.
> 
> 
> I don't know whether to not give a flying **** and keep enjoying their amazingly good food, or to not give a flying **** and keep enjoying their amazingly good food.
> ...


Well why don't you just fly to Syria and join Isis JYOSAMA


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/15)

Bridges said:


> I got kicked out of a Yarra Trams depot I was supposed to be working in a while ago for wearing the wrong colour hi vis vest. I was told "Yellow looks too much like green a tram driver might confuse you for a green light which is dangerous they might go when they really should be stopping. So we only allow orange vests here." He was serious too.
> Moral of the story don't wear green in Melbourne as you'll probably get hit by a tram.
> 
> Go to the 22:33 mark unless you want the whole album...
> ...


I spent many years on the railways.....and one thing that was STRICTLY FORBIDEN was the wearing of Green and Yellow or Red as on the track a driver can mistake the colour for a signal and shit can go down real fast when that happens. 

Trains have lots of hard edges and **** all crumple zone.


----------



## Bridges (4/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I spent many years on the railways.....and one thing that was STRICTLY FORBIDEN was the wearing of Green and Yellow or Red as on the track a driver can mistake the colour for a signal and shit can go down real fast when that happens.
> 
> Trains have lots of hard edges and **** all crumple zone.


Tram, as in the Bourke St. Mall. Things that interact with pedestrians in a more up close and personal manner than a train. I've helped with rescues for pedestrian v tram not pretty or fun. It scares me no end that a driver may mistake a human in a green shirt for a signal and go...


----------



## spog (4/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I spent many years on the railways.....and one thing that was STRICTLY FORBIDEN was the wearing of Green and Yellow or Red as on the track a driver can mistake the colour for a signal and shit can go down real fast when that happens.
> 
> Trains have lots of hard edges and **** all crumple zone.


Is that for real?, fark me if the muppet operating a train etc cannot tell the diff between a person and an immovable object,being a control light , the operator and management need a good arse kicking.
But then again the rant is about moronic actions and systems.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/15)

spog said:


> Is that for real?, fark me if the muppet operating a train etc cannot tell the diff between a person and an immovable object,being a control light , the operator and management need a good arse kicking.
> But then again the rant is about moronic actions and systems.


FOR REAL

Mate..I have been there when a train is going past you doing 80-100km/hr. You only get ONE CHANCE with a train

I have sat in the cabs of trains...its not that simple.

Think about about the fact that a train going 100kms/hr at a weight of 10.000tons cant just pull up when they see a dickhead on the tracks.

*Trains have lots of hard edges and **** all crumple zone.*


----------



## manticle (4/6/15)

I just watched Mad Max: fury road.
Not sure I have the energy to rant properly but rearrange the following words at leisure - ever pile steaming dumbest shit of absolute the.


----------



## Blind Dog (4/6/15)

manticle said:


> I just watched Mad Max: fury road.
> Not sure I have the energy to rant properly but rearrange the following words at leisure - ever pile steaming dumbest shit of absolute the.


You've never seen Boxing Helena, have you? You'd have a 'second' in there somewhere if you had


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/15)

manticle said:


> Not sure I have the energy to rant properly but rearrange the following words at leisure - ever pile steaming dumbest shit of absolute the.


VB...The Algorithm


----------



## manticle (4/6/15)

Blind Dog said:


> You've never seen Boxing Helena, have you? You'd have a 'second' in there somewhere if you had


Actually I have.
& the gate, basketcase, puppetmaster 2 and bloodsucking freaks.
Admittedly I enjoy the ridiculous extremity of something like bsf but it's pretty retarded.


----------



## Fat Bastard (4/6/15)

manticle said:


> I just watched Mad Max: fury road.
> Not sure I have the energy to rant properly but rearrange the following words at leisure - ever pile steaming dumbest shit of absolute the.


I reckon they should make a prequel to the original Mad Max next... It'd probably be even dumber, but a movie consisting of a bunch of blokes on Z900 Kwakkas being chased around the Western outskirts of Melbourne by another bunch of blokes in XB Falcons sounds pretty cool. To me anyway.


----------



## Camo6 (5/6/15)

manticle said:


> I just watched Mad Max: fury road.
> Not sure I have the energy to rant properly but rearrange the following words at leisure - ever pile steaming dumbest shit of absolute the.


Might have been a decent action flick and not much more, but they had to go and Hollywood all over it. Except for the love interest between the ex home and away stars. That really touched me.
I think I need to re-watch the original to get the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## Blind Dog (5/6/15)

manticle said:


> Actually I have.


F me, they made something worse? I can see why you didn't have the energy to rant


----------



## manticle (5/6/15)

Not necessarily worse - just stupider. Like being caught in a conversation about outstanding tupperware lid design from the 1980s with a real estate agent.


----------



## Dave70 (5/6/15)

I don't know much.
But I know ******* stupider when I see it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8yXPkBbHpE


----------



## Mardoo (5/6/15)

manticle said:


> Not necessarily worse - just stupider. Like being caught in a conversation about outstanding tupperware lid design from the 1980s with a real estate agent.


That's so horrifying it's beautiful.


----------



## jyo (5/6/15)

jlm said:


> Well why don't you just fly to Syria and join Isis JYOSAMA


When I said my 'local' shop, I didn't specify which already-overrun-terrorist-state I was living in.

BTW, the tabouli is to die for.


----------



## mje1980 (5/6/15)

To die for, or to martyr for?


----------



## spog (5/6/15)

manticle said:


> Actually I have.
> & the gate, basketcase, puppetmaster 2 and bloodsucking freaks.
> Admittedly I enjoy the ridiculous extremity of something like bsf but it's pretty retarded.


Ha that's nothing,ever seen Surf Nazis Must Die, quit ya whinging bitch.


----------



## mwd (13/6/15)

Forgetting to check pockets before washing clothes. Paper and receipts make a real mess in Washing Machine..


----------



## TheWiggman (13/6/15)

Ever put a disposable nappy through the wash? Now THAT's a mess.


----------



## mwd (18/6/15)

The Dickheads that phone you up in the evening or night time. You pick up the phone and silence for about 15 seconds then beep beep beep as they hang up.

If I am home in the daytime I switch on the answering machine ( he he Clint Eastwood Dirty Harry message ) must get at least 8 calls no message. You just know it is some dipshit trying to sell you Solar power, water filters or insurance or even the monkeys from India telling you as from next week your telephone service will be free as we convert you to *9)^%$^&& telecom.


----------



## mje1980 (18/6/15)

These days all calls to the home phone go through the the machine, even if we're home. 99% of the time no message is left.


----------



## welly2 (18/6/15)

That's the same with calls to my mobile. If I don't recognise the number or if you withhold your number, you're going to voice mail. If you don't leave a message, you obviously didn't really want to get in touch with me.


----------



## wynnum1 (18/6/15)

When they do a political servey and its automated system how is **** off counted.


----------



## sponge (18/6/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Forgetting to check pockets before washing clothes. Paper and receipts make a real mess in Washing Machine..


Pens are another painful experience..


----------



## madpierre06 (18/6/15)

Ahh, the infamous evening a few years ago when we had received about 7 or 8 of the calls over an hour and a half where it is simply a bot dialling through to log your home times, no answer when sitting on the phone for 15 secs or so. I was losing the plot a tad and when I next answered the phone and got a female with indian accent I started to unload. Halfway through my rant I was able to make out "Mr. ***********, this is S***** from BigW layby at Stafford, just calling about your layby". She had the decency to accept my apology and explabnation, and when I went in a short while later to pick up my goods had a bit of a laugh about it.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/6/15)

Does anyone elses wife decide which of her husband's clothes are not needed?
Going on holiday recently I looked for my flying underpants, (a pair of retro, quality 'Y' fronts) which are brilliant for halting the crush on the wedding tackle from the seam of a pair of jeans when sitting in the aircraft seat, when I complained to my wife that she had thrown out my 'Y' fronts without out them even getting to the affectionate distinction of being called "Shreddies".
She went out and bought another pair, not retro but a tiny pair of modern ones which when put on squeezes the wedding tackle into a ball, and gives the impression of a loaded sling shot.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/6/15)

Maybe, I've had to buy my Blood Duster "****" t-shirt more than once. The first one went mysteriously missing.


----------



## Kingy (18/6/15)

My wife started throwing out random things of mine and saying i didnt use them anymore. 
I was cleaning the shed up and there was the christmas stuff we hadnt used for months so i threw the whole lot out.
She doesnt throw much out anymore.


----------



## sponge (18/6/15)

Kingy said:


> I was cleaning the shed up and there was the christmas stuff we hadnt used for months so i threw the whole lot out.


I'm assuming you were cleaning up in winter then?


----------



## Dave70 (18/6/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Maybe, I've had to buy my Blood Duster "****" t-shirt more than once. The first one went mysteriously missing.


I bet some **** stole it.


----------



## mje1980 (18/6/15)

Can you get a shirt that shows everyone you're a Caring Understanding Nineties Type??


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/6/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Maybe, I've had to buy my Blood Duster "****" t-shirt more than once. The first one went mysteriously missing.


I have had to buy so many cheap plastic orange juicers it's a wonder the kitchen cupboards aren't overflowing with them, they were never thrown out, just not put back to where they live.


----------



## Exile (18/6/15)

So called "workmates" who orders a video card for a client who wants to run 3 monitors, I built the PC, installed windows and shit, "workmate" takes it out and cant hook it up to the 3 monitors because he forgot to order the correct cables.
Tries to put the blame on me.
All this and my missus set his wife up for a comfy gov job 2 weeks ago :angry2:


----------



## Mardoo (18/6/15)

I think you need to give him Liam_snorkel's shirt...


----------



## Dave70 (19/6/15)

mje1980 said:


> Can you get a shirt that shows everyone you're a Caring Understanding Nineties Type??


Give 2GB mouthpiece Alan Jones a tingle. May have a few left over from the fete. 
Ask him about anthropogenic climate change while your at it. Apparently its a hoax foisted by left wing idealogs, I heard him say today. 
******* 96% of scientists, what would they know.


----------



## Grott (19/6/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Does anyone elses wife decide which of her husband's clothes are not needed?


Had a "hole-y" t shirt that was my favourite about the place. Saved it 3 times out of the rubbish bin so I hid it- cant remember where? Sadly true.
Cheers


----------



## Grott (19/6/15)

Whilst on the subject of clothes can anyone explain how one (swmbo) can have a huge double wardrobe stuffed full of clothes (and I mean full) yet regularly finds room in for more???


----------



## Dave70 (19/6/15)

grott said:


> Whilst on the subject of clothes can anyone explain how one (swmbo) can have a huge double wardrobe stuffed full of clothes (and I mean full) yet regularly finds room in for more???


Our walk in robe is like Dr Whos tardis. Amazing really. 

My stuff however is basically crammed into a shoe caddy in the corner. In fairness, I can get a good week out of a pair of Ruggers before reaching for a fresh pair.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/6/15)

I never get into any arguments about clothes, ever since the great debate of 2011about whose job is it to hang up the ironed shirts, should it be the person who goes to the wardrobe, gets a coat hanger, irons the shirt, and then leaves it on the handle of wardrobe door for the wearer to hang in the wardrobe. 
My argument was, how much more of an effort was it for the ironer to open the wardrobe door and hang up the said shirt, not as much effort apparently as it was to take off the lid of the fermenting wort I had in the bedroom and stuff the shirt in there.


----------



## Airgead (19/6/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> My argument was, how much more of an effort was it for the ironer to open the wardrobe door and hang up the said shirt, not as much effort apparently as it was to take off the lid of the fermenting wort I had in the bedroom and stuff the shirt in there.


So how did the beer turn out?

And dude... fermenting wort in the bedroom. You're already pushing you luck with that big time. Use the laundry sink instead, she'll be much happier with that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/15)

Pfft.

Do your boil in the kitchen and let that beautiful hop aroma fill the house......She will be so ecstatic that you will hear nothing but golden silence form her for a few weeks

Its a win-win situation....house smells awsome and you get peace and quite at the same time


----------



## Airgead (19/6/15)

Boiling over onto the stove and letting it burn on also enhances the win.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/6/15)

I built the cool room soon after that incident and the most fermentors I had going in the bedroom at any one time was 5, she didn't mind, the shirt beer turned out fine.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I built the cool room soon after that incident and the most fermentors I had going in the bedroom at any one time was 5, she didn't mind,


Are you really sure that this is the type of women you want to marry....


----------



## sponge (19/6/15)

Famous last words..

'It's fine' or 'I don't mind'.


----------



## Airgead (19/6/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> she didn't mind


Really? One thing the last 20 years has taught me is the there is a big difference between "I don't mind" and not actually minding.

And a Sponge rightly pints out, there is also a big difference between "I'm fine" and actually being fine...


----------



## Droopy Brew (19/6/15)

My rant for today is people named Sam.
Well maybe not all people- my wife is called Sam and she is fine (literally Sponge- she is fine).
However other people named Sam shit me. Actually let me refine that- people named Sam who appear on radio shit me. To be really specific, people named Sam that appear on Triple J shit me.

First there was Sam Simmonds- a quirky little fellow who got the occasional gig when the Doctor was sick or came in on a slow guest day. He was the pre-curser to the hipster, and boring as all ****. This bloke I believe actually went to the Edenborough comedy festival - my guess is he didnt get invited back. But JJJ regularly had him on and it drove me mental. Who can forget his riveting interview with the ladies of the CWA on their scone recipes? Or the infamous Hor Hey mini-series.
Not me- I have 2 lateral scars on the insides of my forearms to remind me.

Which brings me to the latest incarnation - Sam Campbell. A runner up in last year's unearthed comedy competition (clearly there were only 2 entrants) has been getting a guest spot on the arvo show on Wednesdays. Most unfunny bloke since Hitler. He has a very irritating nasally pre- testicle descent voice and a very unsure demeanor- which in a lot of cases would be a good start for a quirky comedian. But he fucks it all up by having absolutely no material, timing or sarcasm. They even send him out on the street to interview people and he just gets shot down without a come back. Uninspired, unintelligent and just ******* unfunny. 

**** him off JJJ. You have had 2 cracks at getting comedians named Sam- both have failed dismally.


----------



## mwd (19/6/15)

Sami Lukis ex weather girl on Win now on Brisbane radio could give me the shits anytime she likes.. Edwina Bartholomew will do also as backup.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Pfft.
> 
> Do your boil in the kitchen and let that beautiful hop aroma fill the house......She will be so ecstatic that you will hear nothing but golden silence form her for a few weeks
> 
> Its a win-win situation....house smells awsome and you get peace and quite at the same time


Always worth the effort to go that little further, complaining or silence...............................I know which one I prefer


----------



## Mattwa (19/6/15)

I gotta say dude, how can you complain about Sam Simmons and Sam Campbell when Veronica and Lewis seem to be on 23 hours a day talking inane garbage? It makes me pine for Jane Gazzo who used to drive me up the wall years ago. And don't get me started on Zan Rowe.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/6/15)

Airgead said:


> Really? One thing the last 20 years has taught me is the there is a big difference between "I don't mind" and not actually minding.
> 
> And a Sponge rightly pints out, there is also a big difference between "I'm fine" and actually being fine...


When my wife does 'mind' I really get to know about it, as I did when I demonstrated how a one armed man counts his change to her prudish Aunt and Mother.


----------



## Droopy Brew (19/6/15)

Mattwa said:


> I gotta say dude, how can you complain about Sam Simmons and Sam Campbell when Veronica and Lewis seem to be on 23 hours a day talking inane garbage? It makes me pine for Jane Gazzo who used to drive me up the wall years ago. And don't get me started on Zan Rowe.


They dont have the same first name. It would be simply childish for me to say I dont like people called Veronica AND Lewis.

But yes point well taken- they are pretty shit too.


----------



## Droopy Brew (19/6/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> When my wife does 'mind' I really get to know about it, as I did when I demonstrated how a one armed man counts his change to her prudish Aunt and Mother.


Was it a demonstration or a bust? Either way probably a valuable learning experience for all involved I'm sure.


----------



## Dave70 (19/6/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> sarcasm.


There is none, cos that would be like 'hating'. **** JJJ and all who sail upon her. I stopped listening to their shit ages ago. Even hack sucks. Nothing but ******* lazy scab picking teenagers whining about being ice addicts. 
The only light use to be that metal show, but I bet they replaced his arse with some urban hip hop program or some busker they 'unearthed' on Harris St.


----------



## Airgead (19/6/15)

Dave70 said:


> **** JJJ and all who sail upon her. I stopped listening to their shit ages ago.


Young people today and their bad music. Back in my day....


----------



## WarmerBeer (19/6/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> My rant for today is people named Sam.


Do you like green eggs & ham?


----------



## goomboogo (19/6/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I never get into any arguments about clothes, ever since the great debate of 2011about whose job is it to hang up the ironed shirts,


People iron shirts! I learn something everyday.


----------



## Florian (19/6/15)

goomboogo said:


> People iron shirts! I learn something everyday.


Yeah, that does sound like a weird concept. 
I just bring mine to that little shop a few streets down and a chinese lady called Lucy irons them for me.


----------



## manticle (19/6/15)

Anyone choosing to listen to jjj deserves whatever they get.


----------



## goomboogo (19/6/15)

manticle said:


> Anyone choosing to listen to jjj deserves whatever they get.


I was thinking the same thing but didn't want to sound like a cranky old man.


----------



## manticle (19/6/15)

Happy to sound like one. Get off my porch.


----------



## goomboogo (19/6/15)

You can have your porch. I'll stay on my verandah.


----------



## Dave70 (19/6/15)

Airgead said:


> Young people today and their bad music. Back in my day....


Back in *my *day.. 


















Chet Faker?
Oh, _please..._


----------



## Mattress (19/6/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Does anyone elses wife decide which of her husband's clothes are not needed?
> Going on holiday recently I looked for my flying underpants, (a pair of retro, quality 'Y' fronts) which are brilliant for halting the crush on the wedding tackle from the seam of a pair of jeans when sitting in the aircraft seat, when I complained to my wife that she had thrown out my 'Y' fronts without out them even getting to the affectionate distinction of being called "Shreddies".
> She went out and bought another pair, not retro but a tiny pair of modern ones which when put on squeezes the wedding tackle into a ball, and gives the impression of a loaded sling shot.


When I was younger and fitter I played some representative rugby for the ACT. I kept one of my jerseys, tucked away in the back of my wardrobe, as I intended to show it to my kids when they were a bit older so they knew their old man might know what he is talking about when I'm yelling at them from the side line.

Went looking for it a few years later and couldn't find it. Asked my wife if she had seen it, and she tells me she threw it out ages ago as I never wore it.


I'm not married to her anymore.


----------



## spog (19/6/15)

Yesterday morning ( Thursday ) I reversed out of my driveway and wiped out the drivers side mirror on the gate post, **** !
I get to work and while getting my tools out of the trailer I notice a big dent in the rear near side of my ute,double **** !
Dunno when it happened but I have been in a couple of supermarket car parks this week.
Had a shit day at work today as well ,somebody up there ****'n hates me.

THANK **** IT'S FRIDAY.


----------



## Camo6 (19/6/15)

Dave70 said:


> Back in *my *day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave70, now you made me feel old. Tweren't all that long ago. Come to think of it... I've swapped Triple J for 3AW on the 5:30am drive to work... **** me, where does it go?


----------



## luggy (19/6/15)

^I believe that taste in music died in the arse years ago, it's not just you


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/15)

Was in the supermarket a few weeks ago wearing a RHCP shirt.....had this old girl coment that I must be about 40 something to be wearing it....and she hadnt seen one for many years.

Old chicks Rock :super:


----------



## Blind Dog (20/6/15)

I've read the last few pages hoping for enlightenment, but as a Pom with only 8 antipodean years, I've absolutely no funking idea what you're all blathering about, but read your posts anyway. Probably means I'm an idiot with no social life, but fun times had by all no doubt


----------



## manticle (20/6/15)

Ducati- Did you say yeah yeah no no?


----------



## Kingy (20/6/15)

After 9 years of brewing i lashed out and brought a small sample of pure sodium percarbonate and cleaned my brewery after brewing. OFMG ive been doing it tough using napisan. No more napisan in my brewery. Pure SP shits on it. Cleans way better and rinses off with ease. it was actually enjoyable to clean with.
Why didnt i try this stuff earlier.


----------



## TheWiggman (20/6/15)

That's the worst rant I've ever heard Kingy.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/6/15)

Hells yeah, kingy. Sod perc (with a bit of sod metasilicate) is the bomb. 
With Starsan, and occasionally citric acid, everything is covered, and SHINY!

Now you need to get on the next sod perc BB, kingy, so you can go to town with the stuff.


----------



## WarmerBeer (20/6/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Now you need to get on the next sod perc BB, kingy, so you can go to town with the stuff.


I think you just self-appointed yourself as organiser.

Congratulations, I'll take a bag.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/6/15)

Ho. Ho. Ho. 
I've still got a few kgs from last year's one :lol:

But if you're getting a bag, it looks like you're organizing! V good of you to volunteer, sir.


----------



## Kingy (20/6/15)

Haha Theres a place near me that sells 25kg bags for 45bux. Not sure how much cheaper than that youd want lol. Im getting a whole bag for perso use.


----------



## Bridges (21/6/15)

Stupid brivis heater has stopped working again, second time. Still it is only two years old so I suppose I should expect this... Why are all new products just so CRAP?


----------



## mwd (21/6/15)

Great Bank Robberies. There is the official exchange rate then the Bank charges about 3c above that so if you transfer U.S. $30,000 to an Aust Account it costs approx $900.00 and then they have the balls to charge another $15.00 handling fee on top of that. No wonder Bank profits are in the billions each and every quarter.


----------



## michaeld16 (21/6/15)

Bridges said:


> Stupid brivis heater has stopped working again, second time. Still it is only two years old so I suppose I should expect this... Why are all new products just so CRAP?


. Not all new products are so bad but yes Brivis = shit


----------



## manticle (21/6/15)

You're lucky it's not a NOVO.


----------



## Nath151 (21/6/15)

I just installed an older brivis ems 20 gas heater and it's great at the old place we were renting we had a bonaire and it was crap and service department wouldent give me pricing for replacement part even though i gave them the fault code


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/15)

heading of to work this morning...got halfway there....mmm....motor is making some rather strange noises.....

Nursed the old girl back home...ripped of the head....


----------



## Airgead (23/6/15)

I have no idea what I'm looking at there but I assume its bad,


----------



## mje1980 (23/6/15)

I think 2 cylinders have become one, going by the last pic?? Looks like the cylinder wall has cracked/failed between the two cylinders. My half arsed guess


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/15)

mje1980 said:


> I think 2 cylinders have become one, going by the last pic?? Looks like the cylinder wall has cracked/failed between the two cylinders. My half arsed guess


Classic blown head gasket. -_-


----------



## shaunous (23/6/15)

3 cylinders is better then 4 they say.



isn't that like the 5th head gasket you have gone through Stu?


----------



## Dave70 (23/6/15)

Good news. 
Time to upgrade.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/15)

shaunous said:


> 3 cylinders is better then 4 they say.
> 
> 
> 
> isn't that like the 5th head gasket you have gone through Stu?


Actually...yes.... I can get the head off in under 30mins now..

The motor has never been hot or boiled dry, and I have owned it for 25 yrs, so the head shouldnt be warped...

The thing I hate is waiting till the next morning for Hessions to get it delivered O/N..which for $65 for a VRS kit isnt to bad


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/15)

Dave

I have actually seen a Rover V8 slung into a Morry......so dont be giving me idea's ok.......just dont.....


----------



## Airgead (23/6/15)

My BIL always drives ancient old Holdens because "I can fix the bastards when they break down".

I drive new cars because (as I point out to him) they don't break down and need fixing.


----------



## tavas (23/6/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Great Bank Robberies. There is the official exchange rate then the Bank charges about 3c above that so if you transfer U.S. $30,000 to an Aust Account it costs approx $900.00 and then they have the balls to charge another $15.00 handling fee on top of that. No wonder Bank profits are in the billions each and every quarter.


Someone should introduce a super profits tax on them


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/15)

All I need is a 1/2 & 9/16 socket and ring-open end spanner.

And a flat blade screw driver.

Dont even need one of them diagnostic computer things. 

Basically its fuel and spark....or the engine is really fucked


----------



## Dave70 (23/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Dave
> 
> I have actually seen a Rover V8 slung into a Morry......so dont be giving me idea's ok.......just dont.....


Nah, thad be silly. To front heavy. 

Especially when turbo SRD - 20 Nissan or 2JZ- GTE Toyotas lumps are available complete with trannies and wiring loom for quiet reasonable money. Turnkey Jap reliability. Both make well over the 200 hp mark, bog stock. 
Borrrrrrrr!!....._pshhhh_..

..just sayin..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/15)

V8 Morris Minor Ute........ h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/15)

You know what you would rather hear as it cruised past the pub......Just say'n


----------



## Airgead (23/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> All I need is a 1/2 & 9/16 socket and ring-open end spanner.
> 
> And a flat blade screw driver.


That's 4 more tools than I use to keep my car running...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/15)

Dave70 said:


> Nah, thad be silly. To front heavy.
> 
> Especially when turbo SRD - 20 Nissan or 2JZ- GTE Toyotas lumps are available complete with trannies and wiring loom for quiet reasonable money. Turnkey Jap reliability. Both make well over the 200 hp mark, bog stock.
> Borrrrrrrr!!....._pshhhh_..
> ...



Are they from Thailand.....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/15)

Airgead said:


> That's 4 more tools than I use to keep my car running...


Those 4 tools have been used on many a car & motorcycle......even when sober....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/15)

Dave70 said:


> Nah, thad be silly. To front heavy


----------



## warra48 (23/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> V8 Morris Minor Ute........ h34r:


I seem to recall from my distant past, in the days when I regularly attended race meetings during my decade of living in Unzud, that someone had shoehorned a Ferrari V12 engine into a Morris of some sort. They baptised it *Morrari*.


----------



## tavas (23/6/15)

Don't f*ck around. Blown 383ci into a Corolla.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/15)

tavas said:


> Don't f*ck around. Blown 383ci into a Corolla.


Background

That Corolla was originally built by the Hilliers Brothers in Tenterfield

They make custom built Hearse vehicles ...

Their stuff is ...well....******* awsome

Next time you look at a hearse with a Benz front and Falcodoore rear, it was prob built by Hilliers


----------



## sponge (23/6/15)

I drive a barina. 

0-100 in 53sec.

I can smell the jealousy.. along with the overtaking cars.


----------



## tavas (23/6/15)

We can smell the Barina


----------



## spog (23/6/15)

sponge said:


> I drive a barina.
> 0-100 in 53sec.
> I can smell the jealousy.. along with the overtaking cars.


Beep Beep.


----------



## spog (23/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


>


I want a Morrie,they have always reminded me of a small FJ,never will be able to afford an FJ but a Morrie will do just fine.
I remember my old mans first car was a grey Morrie maybe it's a memory thing..dunno but I want one.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/15)

spog said:


> I want a Morrie,they have always reminded me of a small FJ,never will be able to afford an FJ but a Morrie will do just fine.
> I remember my old mans first car was a grey Morrie maybe it's a memory thing..dunno but I want one.


Good luck buying a ute

You can make a MM 1000 go like a duck shot

You can punch the 948 out to 1046 with 998 +060 Cooper pistons. 

Mine runs a MiniSport inlet with 1/34 SU...Waggot " Police spec Copper S " cam....has an extra 10* in the lobes h34r:

This bloke knows a bit about motors

http://russellengineering.com.au/project-68mm-part-1/


----------



## shaunous (24/6/15)

Airgead said:


> That's 4 more tools than I use to keep my car running...


I drive 90's model Patrols, Cruisers and Hilux's because the place I go sometimes warrants driving a shitbox, if I breakdown, I can most probably fix it, if I need parts I can get them. I have been caught in this situation before, out near Birdsville, try getting parts for a new or odd car out there.

If your only driving around the city of the Eastern Seaboard, well yeh, drive your fancy car.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/15)

shaunous said:


> I drive 90's model Patrols,


Oh...and arn't they reliable....especially on holidays


----------



## sponge (24/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You can punch the 948 out to 1046 with 998 +060 Cooper pistons.
> 
> Mine runs a MiniSport inlet with 1/34 SU...Waggot " Police spec Copper S " cam....has an extra 10* in the lobes h34r:


That may as well have been written in Mandarin.



*looks for mechanical translator*


----------



## shaunous (24/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Oh...and arn't they reliable....especially on holidays



Quite you!!!


----------



## Dave70 (24/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You know what you would rather hear as it cruised past the pub......Just say'n


You're right. Nothing beats the fully sick rasping snort of a peripherally ported rotary whilst enjoying a relaxed beer. Brah. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uys9PEvctac


----------



## spog (24/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Good luck buying a ute
> 
> You can make a MM 1000 go like a duck shot
> 
> ...



I have imagined a Morrie converted to a tray top complete with a wooden tray and sides,stacks, mag wheels,a few kegs in the back and the " Odd Drop Brewery " painted on the side.
Then parking outside a pub here just to get a few tongues wagging.
Yes I do like to stir the pot at times .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/15)

spog said:


> I have imagined a Morrie converted to a tray top complete with a wooden tray and sides,stacks, mag wheels,a few kegs in the back and the " Odd Drop Brewery " painted on the side.
> Then parking outside a pub here just to get a few tongues wagging.
> Yes I do like to stir the pot at times .


mmmmm....yyeeaaahhh....Tray Tops are not really classed amongst the real folk...I have yet to see a decent one.


----------



## spog (25/6/15)

Not once in my life have I ever been classed as one of the real folk.
Is the Morrie ute 2 separate pieces,is the ute body separate from the cab ?, as some utes/tray tops are where you can swap the ute body over to a tray top ?


----------



## Bridges (25/6/15)

Thursday night footy sucks, weekend ruined by my team losing before the weekend has even started.


----------



## mwd (26/6/15)

spog said:


> Not once in my life have I ever been classed as one of the real folk.
> Is the Morrie ute 2 separate pieces,is the ute body separate from the cab ?, as some utes/tray tops are where you can swap the ute body over to a tray top ?


Never ever seen a Morris Minor pickup or ute in the U.K. Only ever seen the saloon the van or traveller ( the one with wood around the rear ) . The later ones came with the 1098cc A series engine same as used in the Austin A40 from about 1964 approx. My first car in Yorkshire was a maroon A40 brilliant reliable car apart from tendency to break halfshafts . Same rear axle in Morris 1000 I think.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/15)

spog said:


> Not once in my life have I ever been classed as one of the real folk.
> Is the Morrie ute 2 separate pieces,is the ute body separate from the cab ?, as some utes/tray tops are where you can swap the ute body over to a tray top ?


All Morry Utes and Vans share the same front,cab and chassis.

Utes have a cab back but vans dont ( obviously )

Also Utes and vans have a full chassis so you cant put sedan cabs on ute/van chassis easly

Utes suffer bad rust around the wheel arches so most have been taken the easy route and gone tray back....

The lower section of the van body is the same pressing as the ute body


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/15)

The Morris Minor motor is the same as the mini from the crank centerline up.

Cranks are obviuosly different at the rear but all the bearings are the same

MG Miget/Sprite motors are the same as the 1275 Mini engines from crank up

Externally they all look the same 

Damn things are bullet proof


----------



## Airgead (26/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Damn things are bullet proof


Except for a tendency to blow head gaskets obviously...


----------



## Tahoose (26/6/15)

Bridges said:


> Thursday night footy sucks, weekend ruined by my team losing before the weekend has even started.


Blame Jesse White.


----------



## Steve (26/6/15)

Since when has it become the norm to indicate left when going straight through a roundabout? Do they not think that the person waiting to enter the roundabout at the junction on their left thinks it is safe to enter the roundabout because that person is turning left?

Heres another one that has me completely confused. Out the back of our shop there is a car park. Every Saturday morning this guy pulls into the car park and reverses into a spot. Normally you would stop when you get close to the kerb. Not this guy....every time he reverses up onto the kerb and then stops. The first time I saw this I thought, yeah what ever, hes to lazy to drive forward off the kerb. Nope every time he reverses up onto the kerb and parks! Why? Why? would you do that?Its not as if he doesnt notice as he gets out and has a look at his back wheels. They are some strange people in this world.


----------



## mje1980 (26/6/15)

Dear god don't get me started on roundabouts. On a regular occasion I follow people who go straight through a roundabout and I kid you not, they indicate left, then right then left. 

How in the blue **** can that be a safer way of driving through a roundabout?. 

My strategy now at any roundabout is to watch all 3 exits and expect a complete ******* moron to be driving any car that's even remotely close to coming through the roundabout.


----------



## TheWiggman (26/6/15)

Steve said:


> Since when has it become the norm to indicate left when going straight through a roundabout?


Been a rule since I was learning to drive in NSW, so at least since 1998. Always indicate left out of a roundabout, easy as.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/6/15)

you have to indicate off a roundabout regardless of where you enter from. depending on the size, the people on the other entries won't know which direction you came from. **** it shits me when people don't indicate to turn off the roundabout that I have to go through twice a day.

it's on a slight hill, so people on opposite sides can't see what is happening on the other side. The main traffic is north/south and drivers on that road tend to "drive straight through" leaving the people on the other three entries guessing which road they will turn down.
Traffic from the road coming from the right also tend to indicate right immediately, when the're actually intending to take the 2nd exit. Fecking cunce.

learn to indicate on roundabouts please people.

this is it here:


----------



## Steve (26/6/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Been a rule since I was learning to drive in NSW, so at least since 1998. Always indicate left out of a roundabout, easy as.


 Out of a roundabout yeah ok but not before you're approaching it. Thats what im saying


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/6/15)

if you're turning right onto a roundabout you should indicate right, and then left to turn off.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Z45ClSysRQ


----------



## Steve (26/6/15)

Yes, yes yes..it really is that simple yet I see f(*&^ck wits everyday who do not understand this. I mean its not rocket science really is it?


----------



## TheWiggman (26/6/15)

Ahh, well going through a roundabout indicating left the whole time is rant-worthy.
I've seen on more than one occasion someone indicating left THEN indication right as they exit the roundabout.
???????????????????
Oddly both times they were individuals of the fairer sex of Asian descent.


----------



## mje1980 (26/6/15)

I completely understand indicating left to get off the roundabout, I'm talking about idiots who indicate left 100m before they get to the roundabout.


----------



## Steve (26/6/15)

There should be some kind field mounted missile launcher in the middle of all he roundabouts on a turntable here in canberra to knock out bad roundabout users. I would love that job. Fark, thats getting a bit deep sorry!


----------



## spog (26/6/15)

Got plenty of roundabouts here In Port Lincoln and bugger me if most of the locals don't use them correctly,I don't enter until the dimwit approaching has made an obvious move out of my way even if the are using their indicators.
Indicators seem to be over rated these days.....eer umm yep yep indicating a left turn but ooh umm nope nope I'm gunna do another lap in a right handed loop then make a decision.
Sometimes just sometimes a bloke would love to be driving a tank,oops **** was that a speed hump ?


----------



## spog (26/6/15)

And on the topic of traffic ,who here like me if you are at the head of the traffic when then light goes green checks for red light runners before moving ?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (26/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The Morris Minor motor is the same as the mini from the crank centerline up.
> 
> Cranks are obviuosly different at the rear but all the bearings are the same
> 
> ...


Depends on the Sprite series. The Mk III has a 1098 engine, still BMC though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Depends on the Sprite series. The Mk III has a 1098 engine, still BMC though.


850's/948/998/1098 all had the same block just different bore sizes

1275 had a bigger bore but the block is basically the same

You can mix and match all the parts basically.. although there are some odd ones like the 997 Cooper S block


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (26/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> 850's/948/998/1098 all had the same block just different bore sizes
> 
> 1275 had a bigger bore but the block is basically the same
> 
> You can mix and match all the parts basically.. although there are some odd ones like the 997 Cooper S block


Didn't know that. There's a mob that do superchargers for 1275 Spridgets...not for the 1098 unfortunately.


----------



## manticle (26/6/15)

1098, 1275, coopers - there's language us non mechanics can understand.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Didn't know that. There's a mob that do superchargers for 1275 Spridgets...not for the 1098 unfortunately.


They bolt straight up to any A series from 850's- 1275's

There are a few that make kits. 

Some use an eaton Supercharger from the UK

Some use the Superchargers out of the Toyata MR2 

http://minisport.com.au/super-charger-kit-to-fit-sc12-super-charger-see-item-description


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (26/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> They bolt straight up to any A series from 850's- 1275's
> 
> There are a few that make kits.
> 
> ...


"Your ideas are intriguing to me and I'd like to subscribe to your newsletter."

https://youtu.be/wlMwc1c0HRQ


----------



## Camo6 (26/6/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> you have to indicate off a roundabout regardless of where you enter from. depending on the size, the people on the other entries won't know which direction you came from. **** it shits me when people don't indicate to turn off the roundabout that I have to go through twice a day.
> 
> it's on a slight hill, so people on opposite sides can't see what is happening on the other side. The main traffic is north/south and drivers on that road tend to "drive straight through" leaving the people on the other three entries guessing which road they will turn down.
> Traffic from the road coming from the right also tend to indicate right immediately, when the're actually intending to take the 2nd exit. Fecking cunce.
> ...



Horses for courses, dems are Queenslander laws. You keep your eternal sunshine, us Mexicans will keep our wild & free chicanes.


----------



## mwd (27/6/15)

More of a groan than a rant. After a litre of wine and a few SN Hoppy Lagers decided needed some more computer speakers Logitech Z623 Staticice.com.au gave Bing Lee as cheapest bought a few things from them before and the specials are generally the cheapest so ordered online free postage. 

Next morning shakes head what the hell do I need more speakers for ? Anyhow looked on EBay and found Bing Lee had them same price but with a furthur 20% off if using the discount code. Oh no could have got something I don't need even 20% cheaper.. :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## tavas (27/6/15)

Sounds like woman logic


----------



## mwd (27/6/15)

tavas said:


> Sounds like woman logic


Except most women do not need a load of drinks before making stupid decisions :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (27/6/15)

This thread took a great turn. Ocassionally women brew and frequent forums such as these.
People do dumb things sometimes. I've seen it.


----------



## mwd (28/6/15)

manticle said:


> This thread took a great turn. Ocassionally women brew and frequent forums such as these.
> People do dumb things sometimes. I've seen it.


Chastised feel free to remove offending post Mants.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/6/15)

manticle said:


> People do dumb things sometimes. I've seen it.


 We are all guilty of that whichever the gender.


----------



## mwd (28/6/15)

Ha Ha For Sale 2.1 Logitech THX speaker package unused still in box ( not delivered yet ).  :lol: :super: Rock on Tommy.!


----------



## Dave70 (29/6/15)

mje1980 said:


> Dear god don't get me started on roundabouts.


And don't get me started on right lane hogging cocksuckers. Keep left, unless overtaking. Its not intended to be a ******* riddle. 

Of course, this bitching is always an appropriate segue into hating on recreational weekend cyclists, specifically the two abreast gimp who flipped me the bird yesterday after I tooted the horn as he reached for his water bottle and drifted into my lane. 
Listen, we dont hate you, well, at least I dont, but if you choose to operate your exercise equipment amidst objects twenty times your mass and traveling at five times your speed with naught but a skin tight layer of lycra and a plastic helmet guarding your person , best you loose the _dieu et mon droit_ attitude adopt a more humble approach to other road users. Unless you're on the way to the shops or work, you don't really need to be there at all. 
Better still, buy a mountain bike and hit the trails, its far more thrilling, you'll learn important dynamic skills and people will generally hate you at least 97% less. 

_Ahh.._


----------



## Mardoo (29/6/15)

Don't get me started on the Tour de Latte folks. In front of me the other day were a buncha asswipes with bikes north of $10,000 arguing over which cafe to stop at, finally decided on the one they knew had free range eggs. Mate, do you really need that time trial bike for your Sunday rides???


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/6/15)

Dave.....

Shaunus is going to love you for that post


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/6/15)

Mardoo said:


> Don't get me started on the Tour de Latte folks. In front of me the other day were a buncha asswipes with bikes north of $10,000 arguing over which cafe to stop at, finally decided on the one they knew had free range eggs. Mate, do you really need that time trial bike for your Sunday rides???


Thank Christ that my pub has free range beer


----------



## spog (29/6/15)

"Right lane hogging cocksuckers"! You also asked not to get you started on them?.
Well that's got me started on them. Have to damned near the dumbest pricks on the road that God ever shovelled guts into.
A prime place to observe these specimens is between Port Augusta and Adelaide.
From Port Augusta heading south to Adelaide there are over taking lanes,the intelligence brigade use such lanes as a dual carriage way and then get shitty when they get a rev up for being....well ****'n morons.
Closer to Adelaide, at Port Wakefield there is a dual carriage way,and sure enough the relatives of the intelligence brigade are on it in masses,or could it be every time I drive to and from Adelaide I strike the family reunion.
Oh I hope not because that means the **** wits are rooting their cousins. Coz they sure as shit all have the same attitude .

And don't get ME started on their interstate cousins who prowl the Hume Highway,especially the 60 ish half sucked of moron who drives a silver Subaru late model wagon who would not let me pass after he cut me of when overtaking and thankfully for his welfare stopped in Wagga Wagga.
Dunno if the dimwit lives in Wagga but I should have followed him and shat in his letterbox.
Of your reading this you moronic tea slurping menace.......**** you.



Ahhhhh,much better now.....please carry on.


----------



## Mardoo (29/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Thank Christ that my pub has free range beer


That's north of $10,000 PUSHbikes by the way..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/6/15)

Anything that expensive with 2 wheels should have an engine


----------



## Mardoo (29/6/15)

You can pay up to about US $40,000 for one. That's before you start adding gold and diamonds. Seriously. Do a search for "most expensive bicycle". About a third of the articles come from executive and financier sites. It's the new executive trend. I think my new trend is to start throwing up on them from a moving car.


----------



## manticle (29/6/15)

Make sure you know which way the wind is blowing first.


----------



## shaunous (30/6/15)

Dave70 said:


> And don't get me started on right lane hogging cocksuckers. Keep left, unless overtaking. Its not intended to be a ******* riddle.
> 
> Of course, this bitching is always an appropriate segue into hating on recreational weekend cyclists, specifically the two abreast gimp who flipped me the bird yesterday after I tooted the horn as he reached for his water bottle and drifted into my lane.
> Listen, we dont hate you, well, at least I dont, but if you choose to operate your exercise equipment amidst objects twenty times your mass and traveling at five times your speed with naught but a skin tight layer of lycra and a plastic helmet guarding your person , best you loose the _dieu et mon droit_ attitude adopt a more humble approach to other road users. Unless you're on the way to the shops or work, you don't really need to be there at all.
> ...


Next time your up in the 2464 we better catch up for a beer.

I got banned for putting my argument across to heavy about the right lane wimps AND them push bike people who havnt found another cool fad yet, well that's what kicked it all off. So i'll just leave this right here.


----------



## shaunous (30/6/15)

Mardoo said:


> Don't get me started on the Tour de Latte folks. In front of me the other day were a buncha asswipes with bikes north of $10,000 arguing over which cafe to stop at, finally decided on the one they knew had free range eggs. Mate, do you really need that time trial bike for your Sunday rides???


Holy crap I just wet myself a little.


----------



## Blind Dog (30/6/15)

Expensive bikes with arse wipe owners on trains in the rush hour, really annoy me. One tried to get on a crowded train at blackburn yesterday, asked people to 'move up, we've all got to get to work'. Was initially told fairly politely to f*** off, and then it was more forcefully explained exactly where his bike would end up if he continued to try to force his way onto the train.


----------



## Dave70 (30/6/15)

shaunous said:


> Next time your up in the 2464 we better catch up for a beer.
> 
> I got banned for putting my argument across to heavy about the right lane wimps AND them push bike people who havnt found another cool fad yet, well that's what kicked it all off. So i'll just leave this right here.


Cool. Lets see, thats you, Stu and Crusty round those parts so far. Almost enough incentive for me to pull up stumps, go on the dole and live in Yamba. I've sat outside the shops and watched em limp into Centerlink. I can do that - _Orrr yeah, its me fucken back mate, yeah its fucken rooted._
How much do you get with couple of kids under five nowadays?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/6/15)

The reference to Centrelink brings back the disappointment in Scott Morrison, in my minds eye I imagined him blockading the Centrelink offices and turning its customers back.

And what a wet rag his replacement, Peter Dutton has turned out to be, I can't see him going the distance.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/6/15)

from someone (not myself, a friend) who had been working with/alongside the immigration dept in a legal capacity - "Morrison was evil but at least he was intelligent. Dutton is ******* dense."


----------



## Tahoose (30/6/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Expensive bikes with arse wipe owners on trains in the rush hour, really annoy me. One tried to get on a crowded train at blackburn yesterday, asked people to 'move up, we've all got to get to work'. Was initially told fairly politely to f*** off, and then it was more forcefully explained exactly where his bike would end up if he continued to try to force his way onto the train.


I am catching the train in the mornings with a bike but I wouldn't say that I fall into this category. My morning train is reasonably busy but not super packed. The main reason I'm doing this is that the train before 7am is free, and if I ride home then that free too.


----------



## mwd (30/6/15)

He He another left field rant. Unboxing videos on Youtube. What a bunch of Tossers 13 minutes on how to open a cardboard box remove the bits and set them up. Are people that thick that they cannot do this unaided. ?

Maybe I am the ultimate dickhead for watching them and laughing out loud and also watching Top Gear on how to drift incredibly expensive cars.. :lol:

BTW Logitech speakers arrived today and they sound magnificent amazing sound from such small satellites


----------



## Lincoln2 (30/6/15)

This man can rant.

https://twitter.com/getinthesea?lang=en


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/15)

Dave70 said:


> I've sat outside the shops and watched em limp into Centerlink. I can do that - _Orrr yeah, its me fucken back mate, yeah its fucken rooted._
> How much do you get with couple of kids under five nowadays?


Welcome to Grafton.

Couple of kids...mmm...can you get one that is disabled enough so you can claim a carer benefit. One with ADHD would be perfect. There a regular hand full, especially if you take their medication just before you head to the pub for the weekend and leave them at home with mum

Hell, carers benefit and a constant supply of pharmaceutical amphetamine .....you cant go wrong...


----------



## spog (1/7/15)

But what does Mum get for looking after the grandies ? Seems grossly unfair to me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/15)

Who cares when your at the pub with a pocket full of ADHD pills


----------



## hwall95 (1/7/15)

Lazy housemates drive me crazy sometimes. Why do a half shit job of cleaning if it's just going to make the situations worse for someone else. Having to remind my 21 year housemate that he actually needs clean up his food mess from cooking makes me wonder if his parents taught him anything about cleaning up after himself. 

Joys of share houses I guess


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/15)

hwall95 said:


> Lazy housemates drive me crazy sometimes. Why do a half shit job of cleaning if it's just going to make the situations worse for someone else. Having to remind my 21 year housemate that he actually needs clean up his food mess from cooking makes me wonder if his parents taught him anything about cleaning up after himself.
> 
> Joys of share houses I guess


Got any mates with ADHD kids.....your flat mate sounds like he needs speeding up a bit...


----------



## Tahoose (2/7/15)

Hahaha!


----------



## Dave70 (2/7/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Welcome to Grafton.
> 
> Couple of kids...mmm...can you get one that is disabled enough so you can claim a carer benefit. One with ADHD would be perfect. There a regular hand full, especially if you take their medication just before you head to the pub for the weekend and leave them at home with mum
> 
> Hell, carers benefit and a constant supply of pharmaceutical amphetamine .....you cant go wrong...



So. Don't suppose you know if Rohypnol is covered under that scheme do you? Or even subsidized.
Just..erm..curious. For absolutely no reason.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/15)

I am sure it would...I mean i cant see why not...there would be no valid reason at all...


----------



## Mardoo (2/7/15)

hwall95 said:


> Having to remind my 21 year housemate that he actually needs clean up his food mess from cooking makes me wonder if his parents taught him anything about cleaning up after himself.


Probably not. Judging by most of the young guys I work with, Not. At. All. There was a 40-ish dyke I used to ask me to help on clean up jobs. She cracked it one day and said Why the hell do you always ask ME??? I said Because THEY all live with Mommy. Only laugh I ever got out of her. One of the guys is 36. Still takes his laundry to his Mum's house to have it done. Mum needs to put the boot in.


----------



## mwd (2/7/15)

My Dan Murphys. Ordered a case of Nomad Brewing Co. Jet Lag IPA online because it had free shipping and not available instore 20th June no problem delivery expected 5 working days. Looking on my account on website says delivered.
Tracking website is "Nexday" couriers from 26th June parcel is in Brisbane only 2000kms away. Delivery rescheduled now expected around 6th July reckon the beer might be fully jet lagged by the time it arrives.

Even worse my store shows Sierra Nevada Hoppy Lager instock but nobody in there could find any the other day I was in.


----------



## Tahoose (2/7/15)

So work ask me to come in on my day off (Tuesday). No probs cause I could do with the overtime. Then yesterday ask me if I want to take today as annual leave. Don't have enough leave as it's already booking in for August so they suggest I swap my 6hours of overtime for a 10hr day off. 

Don't think so, I'll just see you tomorrow and you can pay me my 6hrs double time thanks.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> So. Don't suppose you know if Rohypnol is covered under that scheme do you? Or even subsidized.
> Just..erm..curious. For absolutely no reason.


...well....looks like the only ones available that are subsidised have got some cochineal beatles crushed up with them. Turns ordinary Vodka and lemonade into a pretty purple colour, not unlike those Vodka cruisers

Hope this helps.


----------



## manticle (2/7/15)

Tahoose said:


> So work ask me to come in on my day off (Tuesday). No probs cause I could do with the overtime. Then yesterday ask me if I want to take today as annual leave. Don't have enough leave as it's already booking in for August so they suggest I swap my 6hours of overtime for a 10hr day off.
> Don't think so, I'll just see you tomorrow and you can pay me my 6hrs double time thanks.


Sounds like you got it sussed but tell them to get fucked.
Diplomatically.


----------



## breakbeer (2/7/15)

I wrap cars in vinyl graphics as part of my job 

If you're getting your car wrapped or even simple decals put on the doors then, FFS CLEAN THE ******* THING. I'm so sick of getting cars that haven't been washed in years or have been 4WDing the weekend before. ******* inconsiderate fucktards



Rant over


----------



## goomboogo (2/7/15)

breakbeer said:


> I wrap cars in vinyl graphics as part of my job
> 
> If you're getting your car wrapped or even simple decals put on the doors then, FFS CLEAN THE ******* THING. I'm so sick of getting cars that haven't been washed in years or have been 4WDing the weekend before. ******* inconsiderate fucktards
> 
> ...


Serious question. Do they get charged extra for the cleaning?


----------



## breakbeer (2/7/15)

Sometimes, but not very often. If so, that extra money goes into the boss' pocket who has never washed a car in his life


----------



## jlm (2/7/15)

Bought my current vehicle in 2010. Never washed it. Where do you work? Think I need some bitchin' signage.


----------



## shaunous (2/7/15)

Does that shit totally **** the paint like I've always imagined???


----------



## SBOB (2/7/15)

breakbeer said:


> Sometimes, but not very often. If so, that extra money goes into the boss' pocket who has never washed a car in his life


do you get paid a set $ per car or by the hour?
If its by the hour then wouldn't that extra then be covering the extra time it takes to do (and hence, make up part of your wage)


----------



## breakbeer (2/7/15)

Price is quoted depending on the amount of vinyl used & whether it's printed or not, we have no idea how dirty the car will be when it turns up. There should be a cleaning option in the quote, but there isn't. Even if there was, I personally don't make any extra money out of it, so **** em 

Vinyl wraps don't damage paint, quite the opposite actually. It protects it from stone chips, fading from the sun & things like road tar spots & is very easily removed using a heat gun


----------



## madpierre06 (2/7/15)

Where I live I generally drive along and my house is on the left. As I am a pathological 'reverser inner' - well,l it makes more sense and is safer to reverse in (more accurate) and drive out (safer and quicker), I pull a little out and past my driveway (always watching for and gauging any cars that may be coming along from behind me and if need be letting them go first), indicate and put into reverse, reverse in safely. The number of (insert adjective and noun here)'s who when seeing this actually speed up and fly past trying to wing me or screaming obscenities is astounding. Twice today, once just in the last half hour when picking my daughter up from her friends place. Really high levels of retribution at the moment. 

Just needed to vent


----------



## Tahoose (2/7/15)

manticle said:


> Sounds like you got it sussed but tell them to get fucked.
> Diplomatically.


Yep, they understood that I wasn't accepting that offer. 

Vent away mate, that what this is about.


----------



## Bridges (3/7/15)

Bridges said:


> Thursday night footy sucks, weekend ruined by my team losing before the weekend has even started.





Tahoose said:


> Blame Jesse White.



Why do I feel like it's groundhog day?


----------



## goomboogo (4/7/15)

Bridges said:


> Why do I feel like it's groundhog day?


Next time, punch Ned Ryerson in the face.


----------



## seamad (4/7/15)

Just pitched an oxygenated a vienna lager, lifting it into fridge heard a crack and felt the moulded handle crack, luckily didn't drop it. Only had the fermenter since 1987, they just don't make shit like they used to. I suppose all those years at uni with the fermenter in a box with a light on to keep it at the required 26C may have caused the plastic to fail prematurely....


----------



## Bridges (4/7/15)

Take it back where to where you purchased it and demand a refund. Not good enough. 

Of course you'll need to find your receipt...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/15)

Yeah, sounds like you bought a faulty one.

There is probably the carbon copy of your Bankcard slider in some vault somewhere


----------



## seamad (4/7/15)

No chance, back then a student couldn't get a bankcard unless their parents supplied one. When I graduated and had been working a couple of months I had an appointment with the bank manager to get one, and he wasn't even that keen to give one to me even with a good job ( that payed good money), how times have changed.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/15)

:angry2:


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/15)

breakbeer said:


> Price is quoted depending on the amount of vinyl used & whether it's printed or not, we have no idea how dirty the car will be when it turns up. There should be a cleaning option in the quote, but there isn't. Even if there was, I personally don't make any extra money out of it, so **** em
> 
> Vinyl wraps don't damage paint, quite the opposite actually. It protects it from stone chips, fading from the sun & things like road tar spots & is very easily removed using a heat gun


Ive got something I need covered if you dont mind giving me a quote.
Its about 165 cm long and kind of hourglass shaped. I'll need a zipper in the back and the finish will be gloss black. Dont worry, I'll clean it first.

Cheers.


----------



## breakbeer (4/7/15)

Does the zipper have to be in the back?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> Ive got something I need covered if you dont mind giving me a quote.
> Its about 165 cm long and kind of hourglass shaped. I'll need a zipper in the back and the finish will be gloss black. Dont worry, I'll clean it first.
> 
> Cheers.


Ooohh....i hate you....


----------



## mwd (16/7/15)

Just watching the news this morning with the houses in Melbourne slipping into a construction site next door. They looked like fairly upmarket houses but noticed the fence covered in graffiti. This must be a nationwide pandemic it is everywhere. Here on bridges walls bus shelters. If caught they should make the pricks go out and clean it all off. Or a bit of Sharia Law chop the bugger's hands off. h34r:


----------



## goomboogo (16/7/15)

If I owned one of the houses, I'd probably be more concerned about my house ending up in the neighbour's yard.


----------



## Tahoose (16/7/15)

******* hot water service shat itself this morning.. ******* hell!! 

Really didn't want to replace that today.


----------



## Bridges (16/7/15)

Wow mine only does hot water what sort of temp. do you get with "******* hot water".


----------



## Mardoo (16/7/15)

110C


----------



## wynnum1 (16/7/15)

Tahoose said:


> ******* hot water service shat itself this morning.. ******* hell!!
> 
> Really didn't want to replace that today.


What sort of hot water service is it with those new heat pumps would hate to get fixed with our old one just needed to put in a new element.


----------



## spog (16/7/15)

Tahoose said:


> ******* hot water service shat itself this morning.. ******* hell!!
> Really didn't want to replace that today.


Ahhhh,shit,I was supposed to pick up another gas bottle today for our hot water service......ummm hope it doesn't run out when the better half has her shower.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/7/15)

Guess their is no hot water pressure for you

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a01QQZyl-_I


----------



## spog (16/7/15)

Might have to conserve and join her....oops dropped the soap,you get it love.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/7/15)

spog said:


> Might have to conserve and join her....oops dropped the soap,you get it love.


When I used to do contract work for NSW Dept of Corrective Services......


----------



## spog (16/7/15)

You were a soap contractor ?


----------



## Tahoose (17/7/15)

wynnum1 said:


> What sort of hot water service is it with those new heat pumps would hate to get fixed with our old one just needed to put in a new element.


It was an old storage unit, now it's a instant hot water unit. The only good to come out of it is that now I have a hot water tap to run into the brewery. 

Thinking of the positives.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/15)

spog said:


> You were a soap contractor ?



Well..

I remember one day going into one of the wings at Kempsey Jail to fix the inmate phone out in the yard, which meant walking thru the pod.

On walking thru, one of the inmates asked " mate..are you here to fill the condom machine..."....that is a true story.


----------



## mje1980 (17/7/15)

spog said:


> You were a soap contractor ?


A soap picker upperer maybe?


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well..
> 
> I remember one day going into one of the wings at Kempsey Jail to fix the inmate phone out in the yard, which meant walking thru the pod.
> 
> On walking thru, one of the inmates asked " mate..are you here to fill the condom machine..."....that is a true story.


Well, guess theres not much else to do in the jug besides crafting balloon animals.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/15)

Very true Dave...very true,,,


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Very true Dave...very true,,,


Oh, beside raping other inmates that is.


----------



## Mardoo (17/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> Oh, beside raping other inmates that is.


It's sweet that they remember to wear a condom.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/15)

You will be glad to know that the inmates dont engage in gay sex...... just jail sex...


----------



## Mardoo (17/7/15)

Right LMFTFY "It's gangsta that they remember to wear a condom."


----------



## welly2 (17/7/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Ha Ha For Sale 2.1 Logitech THX speaker package unused still in box ( not delivered yet ).  :lol: :super: Rock on Tommy.!


Just noticed your avatar. Stones best bitter! Haven't had that in a long time. It used to be a favourite of mine when I was a kid just getting into beer. Wonder what it tastes like now.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/15)

Mardoo said:


> Right LMFTFY "It's gangsta that they remember to wear a condom."


Well they probabaly dont want.....never mind...this is a family show..


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well they probabaly dont want.....never mind...*this is a family show..*


Be that as it may, did they have a machine that dispensed those latex gloves with the long cuff?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> Be that as it may, did they have a machine that dispensed those latex gloves with the long cuff?


I didnt want to ask that question in case I already knew the answer that I didnt want to hear..


----------



## Truman42 (17/7/15)

After working in the real estate sign industy the past few months in my new job I cannot believe how ******* dumb real estate agents can be. I mean some of the things they ask us to do blow me away.
Example. They have a picket fence four foot wide with a mailbox above it and order a board that's 6 foot wide x 8 foot high to go up against this fence. How is the owner supposed to get his mail? Cut a whole in the board where the mailbox goes?

Order a board for a house which has a brick rendered fence across its front boundary and say the board must be free standing and cannot touch the fence. How? Not possible.

Order a board size thats twice the size of the area it can fit in then crack the shits when we can't fit a 8 foot wide board against a property boundary that's only 5 foot wide

Say that they want a board installed across the driveway, but please don't block vehicle access into the driveway.

Order a board 12 foot by 12 foot and want it bolted to a building wall 15 foot in the air but don't drill holes into the wall.

The list goes on. Seriously this is all just common sense shit of which they seem to have none. /rant over.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/15)

I stopped reading " how dumb are real estate agents"


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/15)

Not just regular dumb either, _*******_ dumb.
Thats like dumb x 3. At least.


----------



## manticle (17/7/15)

Ease up on real estate agents man. Some of them are.......no you're right, go ahead.
Inhuman, stupid, useless piles of over cosmetified, shit talking carbuncles on the backside of humanity.
Apologies and acknowledgements to Rowan atkinson.


----------



## Bridges (17/7/15)

Years ago I missed out on a house at auction, it went for $7000 more than I'd offered them 4 months earlier, I found out at the agent had never put my offer to the vendors, I wasn't happy, neither were they as they'd paid for four months of advertising and associated B.S. The silver lining was at the auction I met a guy who owned a house up the street who was thinking of selling, he said he'd been weighing it up for I while and I was welcome to look, I made him an offer a few days later he accepted and boom I'm a home owner. The same land rat a few days after settlement rings me and calmly explains that he'd valued the house 8 months earlier, and that as I'd met the seller at his auction, the sale and agreed value could never have happened without his intervention. He then informs me that he there for will be invoicing his services and that he will need to be paid his commission. Once I got my jaw off the floor I gave him probably the biggest spray I've ever given another human and hung up.
I told everyone I knew and his small local land rat business was gone within two years.
Sorry if you are a land rat, but I agree with Manticles sentiments. No one likes you.


----------



## Camo6 (17/7/15)

A mate of mine got sick of being outbid when he was looking to buy. In the end he said to the real estate agent of one property: "I'll give you $500 cash if you tell me what figure to offer." Boom, by the end of the day the agent convinced the owners to accept. Snakes.


----------



## Mardoo (17/7/15)

Stand on their necks until they stop wiggling. Did you know that the Melbourne Weekly RE rag was conceived as a way to turn property investing into a hobby, as a means of driving up prices and therefore commissions. The agents are hot and heavy in our area, house to house visits with little gifts, all in the name of making an area popular to buy in so they make more money. They don't give a **** about the health of the economy, long as they have their eurotrash cars.


----------



## Blind Dog (18/7/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I stopped reading " how dumb are real estate agents"[/quote
> 
> 1. They make shed loads of money, drive fancy cars, kids go to private schools ...
> 2. They do FA
> ...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/7/15)

They dont always make shit loads of money....

When houses arnt selling they dont make anything


----------



## Mardoo (18/7/15)

Yep, and there's always all the juniors behind the scenes.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/7/15)

but still....their comisions are bullshit considering the vendor has to pay for all the advertising etc


----------



## manticle (18/7/15)

Mardoo said:


> Yep, and there's always all the juniors behind the scenes.


14 year olds in oversized suits.


----------



## spog (18/7/15)

Out of curiosity we had our place valued ( 7 yrs ago ) we told the agent it was not for sale and again the valuation was purely curiosity
Well bugger me if they didn't pester the shit out of us,letters phone calls the whole works.
It stopped when I had had a gut full,walked into their office and reminded them of the reason and told them if it didn't stop I'd have them for harassment .
They reacted as if had called their mothers #%^*s and claimed no such thing had happened, " I've got all the letters you send " soon shut them up.
The looks on everyone's faces in that office that day was priceless .


----------



## warra48 (18/7/15)

It's not as if real estate agents can actually give "valuations".
To do that, you must be a registered licensed valuer.
Real estate agents can only give what they call "market appraisals".


----------



## mckenry (18/7/15)

I have a real estate principle mate. Sales in Sydney are ridiculous. Two weekends ago, he was auctioning an original 1920's home that had an outside dunny, never been reno'd and had been vacant for the last 14 years. His words "a shitbox"
Showed more than 150 people through it. He advised the owner to put $900k on it as reserve. He was getting bribes all over the place. One guy offered him $20k cash to convince the seller to sell prior for $1.1million. 
At least he knocked all the bribes back. I'll have to find out if/what it sold for.


----------



## wynnum1 (18/7/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well..
> 
> I remember one day going into one of the wings at Kempsey Jail to fix the inmate phone out in the yard, which meant walking thru the pod.
> 
> On walking thru, one of the inmates asked " mate..are you here to fill the condom machine..."....that is a true story.


Was told about fixing sewing machines in jail take a new pack of cigarettes take one out and leave the packet on the table quickest way to find out whats wrong.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/7/15)

You cant take anything in these days...I used to go in with just a screw driver..

They count EVERYTHING when you go in...they even Xray your gear and make you walk thru metal detectors. Even had to put my boots thru the xray machine

I made the mistake of leaving a pair of pliers in one of the officers pods..

**** me they ripped me a new one for doing that...If I couldnt find it they where going to lock the whole jail down and search the joint untill they found it...an I had to say there untill they did...even if it took all night

I found them pliers pretty quickly I can tell you


----------



## spog (18/7/15)

warra48 said:


> It's not as if real estate agents can actually give "valuations".
> To do that, you must be a registered licensed valuer.
> Real estate agents can only give what they call "market appraisals".


You got me curious so I checked ,yes they were then and are now licensed valuers,( their claim).


----------



## spog (21/7/15)

A local woman here was nabbed by the Police for driving while disqualified and also tested positive for Meth.
It was driving a Taxi when caught,imagine the shit that would hit the fan if it had a prang with people in the Taxi !
F#%^ me there are some morons in the world today.


----------



## shaunous (27/7/15)

In Sydney for one day and just paid $9 for a schooner of FatYak. 

Blow me Sydney, that's theft.


----------



## mckenry (27/7/15)

shaunous said:


> In Sydney for one day and just paid $9 for a schooner of FatYak.
> 
> Blow me Sydney, that's theft.


Yep. I spent $10 for a schooner of little creatures puffing billy when it came out, probably 2+ years ago. I said "$10! I only want 1". He said "mate it comes from Perth, the other side of the country" I said "I just had a schooner of Pilsner urquell for $7, mate, from the other side of the world"


----------



## mje1980 (27/7/15)

shaunous said:


> In Sydney for one day and just paid $9 for a schooner of FatYak.
> Blow me Sydney, that's theft.




You paid for fat yak?


----------



## manticle (27/7/15)

mckenry said:


> Yep. I spent $10 for a schooner of little creatures puffing billy when it came out, probably 2+ years ago. I said "$10! I only want 1". He said "mate it comes from Perth, the other side of the country" I said "I just had a schooner of Pilsner urquell for $7, mate, from the other side of the world"


It gets cheaper the further away it is.
Try buying Tasmanian whisky from the cellar door.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/15)

shaunous said:


> In Sydney for one day and just paid $9 for a schooner of FatYak.
> 
> Blow me Sydney, that's theft.


Coopers Stout on tap at Roches.

$5.20 Schooner.


----------



## madpierre06 (2/8/15)

Seriously, now kids on TV spelling out words, complete with dramatic music and close ups of emotional family, is must see tv?????? The lowest common denominator is here.

Where's a bloody RAGE emoticon when you need one!!!!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/8/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Seriously, now kids on TV spelling out words, complete with dramatic music and close ups of emotional family, is must see tv?????? The lowest common denominator is here.
> 
> Where's a bloody RAGE emoticon when you need one!!!!!


What the hell have you been watching....what channel ?


----------



## welly2 (2/8/15)

shaunous said:


> In Sydney for one day and just paid $9 for a schooner of FatYak.
> 
> Blow me Sydney, that's theft.


Darwin airport. 9.90 for a Fat ******* Yak. Perhaps there needs to be a new thread, "How much did you pay for a Fat ******* Yak?"

Considering the fuckers fly that shit in, the first port of call should surely be the cheapest. Bastards.


----------



## madpierre06 (3/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> What the hell have you been watching....what channel ?


Channel bloody 10. Every 5 minutes it's advertised. Starts tonight, and my missus is already into the "Ooh, aren't they cute"!!


----------



## sponge (3/8/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Channel bloody 10. Every 5 minutes it's advertised. Starts tonight, and my missus is already into the "Ooh, aren't they cute"!!


Ahh, they got her. Hook, line and sinker.


----------



## mwd (3/8/15)

And those cute little Asian Kids blow everybody away clever little buggers. It's the facial expressions that are the fun bit. Can't wait


----------



## Tahoose (3/8/15)

I don't think I'll ever have to post in that thread as I'm never going to buy a fat yak again. Horrible beer.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/8/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Channel bloody 10. Every 5 minutes it's advertised. Starts tonight, and my missus is already into the "Ooh, aren't they cute"!!


Is there still a channel 10  ......well I never...


----------



## goomboogo (3/8/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Seriously, now kids on TV spelling out words, complete with dramatic music and close ups of emotional family, is must see tv?????? The lowest common denominator is here.
> 
> Where's a bloody RAGE emoticon when you need one!!!!!


Is the pressure getting to you?


----------



## spog (3/8/15)

Good old channel 10 ,same shite different decade with even more adverts.


----------



## seamad (3/8/15)

welly2 said:


> Darwin airport. 9.90 for a Fat ******* Yak. Perhaps there needs to be a new thread, "How much did you pay for a Fat ******* Yak?"
> 
> Considering the fuckers fly that shit in, the first port of call should surely be the cheapest. Bastards.


I imagine a thread titled "How much did you pay for a Fat ******* Yak?" may encourage immature responses h34r:


----------



## spog (3/8/15)

seamad said:


> I imagine a thread titled "How much did you pay for a Fat ******* Yak?" may encourage immature responses h34r:


Not ******* likely.....doh.


----------



## madpierre06 (3/8/15)

goomboogo said:


> Is the pressure getting to you?



Yeah, had a bit going on lately, coupled with despising absolutely 99% of the 'reality' television genre (only exceptions being Masterchef UK and the Oz version [they bloody pushed the envelope this year though] ), and when I opened a news page online while having brekkie to have that damn ad open itself on my screen.......tipped me over the edge. And on a self-imposed grog ban until end of August. Just got in, a little more stable now, the world is reasonable.


----------



## Bridges (14/8/15)

Who at channel seven decided that the world has forgiven Wayne Carey and we wanted him back on our footy coverage. I sure as hell didn't. He is a thug, a bully, a cheat and a liar. All well documented. He's been convicted of violence against women and assaulting police. I'm all for second chances but this guy is probably at his 20th chance, as recently as 2012 he was denied entry to Barwon Prison as a scan turned up coke on his clothing. It really shits me to then have him on my TV calling out players for dirty play and no doubt taking home a huge pay check.


FARK that feels better.


----------



## warra48 (15/8/15)

Bridges said:


> Who at channel seven decided that the world has forgiven Wayne Carey and we wanted him back on our footy coverage. I sure as hell didn't. He is a thug, a bully, a cheat and a liar. All well documented. He's been convicted of violence against women and assaulting police. I'm all for second chances but this guy is probably at his 20th chance, as recently as 2012 he was denied entry to Barwon Prison as a scan turned up coke on his clothing. It really shits me to then have him on my TV calling out players for dirty play and no doubt taking home a huge pay check.
> 
> 
> FARK that feels better.


I fixed that problem about 25 years ago.
Simply removed football in any form from my world.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/8/15)

Bridges said:


> Who at channel seven decided that the world has forgiven Wayne Carey and we wanted him back on our footy coverage. I sure as hell didn't. He is a thug, a bully, a cheat and a liar. All well documented. He's been convicted of violence against women and assaulting police. I'm all for second chances but this guy is probably at his 20th chance, as recently as 2012 he was denied entry to Barwon Prison as a scan turned up coke on his clothing. It really shits me to then have him on my TV calling out players for dirty play and no doubt taking home a huge pay check.
> 
> 
> FARK that feels better.


HERE. Fkn. HERE. 

Unbelievable how low Channel 7's moral standards are that they'd use him as a commentator. It just smacks of the old school attitude of "so long as he's good at footy we'll ignore everything else". 

And it doesn't help he talks crap half the time. Sam Mitchell couldn't get a spot in 17 other clubs?? Yeah right. Dickhead. 

Slight tangent to this: I can't believe how the media crucified Fevola for his antics and yet Carey's totally fine. I'd definitely agree Fev is a total idiot but what's the worst he ever did? Wave a black dildo around? So what?! At least he didn't glass someone - ie: his girlfriend!!!


----------



## Mardoo (15/8/15)

20 year old fella at work, VFL player, got a job as a project engineer through footy connections. Zero experience, $90k starting package. Footy is God and don't you forget it, immigrant.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/8/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Seriously, now kids on TV spelling out words, complete with dramatic music and close ups of emotional family, is must see tv?????? The lowest common denominator is here.
> 
> Where's a bloody RAGE emoticon when you need one!!!!!


I'd totally agree ... EXCEPT ... at least it's vaguely celebrating education. 
Having grown up in a rural area where almost no one valued education at all and subsequently all my peers went on to be poorly educated laborers with no options. Not that there's anything wrong with being a laborer, just it's good to have options if you want them. Fwiw, my Asian friends cannot believe how poorly education is valued in Australia generally. 
So good on em for doing something celebrating education. 
But totally hate the melodramatic emotion being hammed up. 
And I'm gettin a little sick of hearing swmbo say "oh they're sooo cute!"


----------



## technobabble66 (15/8/15)

Mardoo said:


> 20 year old fella at work, VFL player, got a job as a project engineer through footy connections. Zero experience, $90k starting package. Footy is God and don't you forget it, immigrant.


Wow. 
Footy 1. Education/experience 0. 

With messed up rationale like that, no wonder our politicians get away with being so crap.


----------



## CrookedFingers (15/8/15)

GO HAWKS !!!!

Who cares what Duck says or doesn't say.
Mitchell is class.
Premiers 2015 or not, we are the best team this year by far............
awesome to knock the cats off again.

Probably will win the GF anyway ![emoji13]


----------



## manticle (15/8/15)

technobabble66 said:


> HERE. Fkn. HERE.


Where?

Hear, hear.

Didn't you people ever read Asterix? Talk about lack of education.

Next thing people will start using apostrophes to denote some plural's and not others. Make's the stomach churn.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/8/15)

manticle said:


> Where?


Over there. In that bit that was quoted. 

Seems wrong to write "hear, hear" when it's all just text we're reading.


----------



## manticle (15/8/15)

Everything is wrong.


----------



## technobabble66 (16/8/15)

I'm not.

h34r:


----------



## madpierre06 (16/8/15)

manticle said:


> Where?
> 
> Hear, hear.
> 
> ...


Zigackly!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/8/15)

I watched that Collingwood, Swans game, agree Carey shouldn't be broadcasting, can't think why they would want him, much better callers out there.As for the game would have much sooner watched a VFL game, had high hopes for Collingwood this year though not a Collingwood supporter, they have the players, I just reckon Buckley isn't hard enough, his wife Tania would do a better job she's a real ball breaker, and scary with it.


----------



## seamad (16/8/15)

quack cooper, homeopathic wallaby


----------



## technobabble66 (26/9/15)

Nivea Men's Creme.

Are
You
******* 
Serious?!?

To the ad agencies trying desperately to market this: Great effort. You've obviously tried really hard. Unfortunately you're still a huge ******* mile off selling the idea that a facial cream is manly. Not remotely manly. Sorry. **** off.


----------



## Blind Dog (26/9/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Nivea Men's Creme.
> 
> Are
> You
> ...


Oh. It's made for men? I assumed it was the ingredient


----------



## Mardoo (26/9/15)

Creme of SumYungGai?


----------



## goomboogo (26/9/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Oh. It's made for men? I assumed it was the ingredient


Who said it can't be both? Come on marketers, try and sell that.


----------



## spog (26/9/15)

After a cold winter it's been a brilliant calm warm day here the bay is like glass,I did a brew and some gardening,drank a couple of beers while starting to tidy my shed and then the sun goes down and fucks it up.
Not happy......


----------



## dicko (26/9/15)

Sunsets are only for romantics......warm day then cold night, not for me..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/9/15)

dicko said:


> Sunsets are only for romantics......warm day then cold night, not for me..


You have obviously not been with the right woman...or women


----------



## dicko (26/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You have obviously not been with the right woman...or women


How do you think I know that sunsets are only for romantics....been there, done that.

My days of sitting and looking at the setting sun is over but I will admit that it was good at times.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/9/15)

Remind me to never put my hand up for am AHB mods position B)


----------



## dicko (27/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Remind me to never put my hand up for am AHB mods position B)


Dont worry Stu I would be the first to remind you.....


----------



## Mardoo (27/9/15)

Call me crazy, but I've always said sunsets are for planets.


----------



## dicko (27/9/15)

Mardoo said:


> Call me crazy, but I've always said sunsets are for planets.


And Eskimos


----------



## real_beer (27/9/15)

dicko said:


> And Eskimos


Don't they only get two a year? That would make them really special.


----------



## spog (27/9/15)

spog said:


> After a cold winter it's been a brilliant calm warm day here the bay is like glass,I did a brew and some gardening,drank a couple of beers while starting to tidy my shed and then the sun goes down and fucks it up.
> Not happy......


Ahh shit,it happened again ! And to cap it off its Monday tomorrow ......


----------



## welly2 (29/9/15)

Bloody Auspost/Startrack. I think they've lost my keg I ordered. It's 5 days late and I spoke to them today. They asked me to "describe it". So they've ******* lost it then. Wankers.


----------



## real_beer (29/9/15)

welly2 said:


> Bloody Auspost/Startrack. I think they've lost my keg I ordered. It's 5 days late and I spoke to them today. They asked me to "describe it". So they've ******* lost it then. Wankers.


You had to describe what a keg looks like to someone in Australia! Things sure have changed in modern Australia. If your lucky the truck could just be stuck somewhere in the outback just like on the 'Outback Truckers' show. Just hope the truck didn't roll in a creek and a crocodile swallowed it . Looking on the bright side welly it would've been a real disaster if it was full :lol:


----------



## welly2 (30/9/15)

Well, apparently they've found it. Only took them an extra week to do so.


----------



## Curly79 (16/10/15)

Got back to my car at the train station this arvo to find it parked on a funny angle in the the same spot I left it in this morning? Thought to myself " Shit, only had three beers last night? Surely I didn't do that bad of a job this morning? Anyhow, some Tip Rat prick has tried to steal it and smashed the steering column and ignition barrel to bits. Fucken low life's. Go get a job like the rest of us!


----------



## spog (16/10/15)

Curly79 said:


> Got back to my car at the train station this arvo to find it parked on a funny angle in the the same spot I left it in this morning? Thought to myself " Shit, only had three beers last night? Surely I didn't do that bad of a job this morning? Anyhow, some Tip Rat prick has tried to steal it and smashed the steering column and ignition barrel to bits. Fucken low life's. Go get a job like the rest of us!


Scum !


----------



## spog (25/10/15)

It's Monday tomorrow ......


----------



## Kingy (25/10/15)

spog said:


> It's Monday tomorrow ......


And I've been drinking extra dry all day while helping the father in law. Downing the waters now but to try and beat the accompanying headache that's associated with shit swill beer. All tho it did taste good today in the sun hope that hangover doesn't eventuate for a shit start to the week tomoz.


----------



## manticle (25/10/15)

Just drink litres of water now, take a panadol, eat some bacon, more water, sleep before 10.30pm.


----------



## Grott (26/10/15)

spog said:


> It's Monday tomorrow ......


I made it


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/10/15)




----------



## real_beer (26/10/15)

Edit: I thought your post was a bit odd due to emotion, but after seeing Sponge's post below I've woken up :lol:

Can the old girl cook?


----------



## sponge (26/10/15)

I think you may have misread the last line..


----------



## real_beer (26/10/15)

sponge said:


> I think you may have misread the last line..


Thanks Sponge, I'm just waking up to head home from work! :lol:


----------



## spog (27/10/15)

Had a shit day at work Friday,come 'Monday the same and today well , bugger me with a stick and call me twiggy if it didnt happen again.
I'm sure someone up there hates me...had a couple of brews and feel much better now .


----------



## mwd (28/10/15)

The poor old NAB only increased profits by a paltry 19% to 6.4 Billion Dollars What a bunch of Bankers. The Reverse Robin Hood Syndrome working well here.


----------



## mwd (29/10/15)

So I join My Dan Murphys and Woolworths Rewards and to register you have to provide a Mobile Phone number WTF ? I am the only one on earth that does not have one of these POS that everybody has their nose stuck into 24/7


----------



## real_beer (29/10/15)

'Do you have a rewards card sir?'
'Yes, but I don't use it anymore because I'm sick of receiving 10 emails every time I buy something!'
'I understand, lots of people tell me the same thing everyday'.

WTF! Why would they keep hammering people with something that turns them off!

What really gets on my tits though is when you've paid every single bill on the Internet for the last 12 years or so, rent, electricity, gas, credit card, phone, loan payments to other parties, you name it I've payed it, though a bank you've been with since the 1980's, and you still have to fill in all the shit on a loan application. To me the greatest thing a bank could do with computers is make it easy for an existing long term customer get a loan approved from them. But they don't it's an absolute ridiculous situation, pea brain monkeys running them is what I reckon.


----------



## spog (29/10/15)

**** DEMENTIA .
Can anyone give me the address of the prick responsible for this ,I will gut them with a ****'n spoon.
Mum has it and its getting worse we have taken her car away and had her licence cancelled,she goes walkabout gets to the supermarket and stocks up on food that is overflowing from her fridge anyway.
Christ the list is endless,we promised the old man on his death bed that we would look after Mum ,but its a gut wrenching hopeless task.
So Fckn cruel to see a person,any person reduced to such a state and its early stages for our Mum so it's going to get a whole lot worse....worse !, yep worse, Where is the fairness in that !
......it's called life,....cold,harsh reality, a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## real_beer (29/10/15)

spog said:


> **** DEMENTIA .
> Can anyone give me the address of the prick responsible for this ,I will gut them with a ****'n spoon.
> Mum has it and its getting worse we have taken her car away and had her licence cancelled,she goes walkabout gets to the supermarket and stocks up on food that is overflowing from her fridge anyway.
> Christ the list is endless,we promised the old man on his death bed that we would look after Mum ,but its a gut wrenching hopeless task.
> ...


That's sad spog, but I reckon your dad will be proud your trying the best you can to look after your mum. Also don't be afraid to reach out to a support group in your area who might be able to make things a lot easier for you to cope with.

Keep your chin up mate your probably doing much better for your mum than you think you are


----------



## Mardoo (29/10/15)

Fuckin' rough. Losing someone before they're gone. At least Nan was cheerful to the end, probably happier than I had ever seen her. My other Nan, panic-ridden paranoid freakout for 8 years. ****. Sorry to hear it mate.


----------



## Blind Dog (29/10/15)

Got nothing clever to say. Just heartfelt best wishes. It's shit.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/10/15)

You'r right spog that's life and none of us know how the dice is going to land, at least you'r taking care of her that's the main thing.
Good luck with it all mate,


----------



## Grott (30/10/15)

"**** DEMENTIA" .​


sympathy to you spog and family. This is no way easy and hard to take but understanding and support for mum is the best you can continue to do.


----------



## warra48 (30/10/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> So I join My Dan Murphys and Woolworths Rewards and to register you have to provide a Mobile Phone number WTF ? I am the only one on earth that does not have one of these POS that everybody has their nose stuck into 24/7


Who says it has to be an active number you own?
Just invent a number, that's all their system is looking for.
And if it's a fake number, you won't get annoying texts or calls! Well, OK, maybe the person who might accidentally own that number might start wondering why they are the flavour of the month with Dans or Woollies, but hey, you can't have everything.


----------



## warra48 (30/10/15)

Dementia sucks all right.

My dad died from it at age 84.
My mother-in-law had it along with crippling anxiety. Fortunately she went from a heart attack before the final stage of her dementia.
My mother has it, but she is in a great care place in the Netherlands, and thankfully she is as happy as can be without any signs of stress or depression.


----------



## wynnum1 (30/10/15)

warra48 said:


> Who says it has to be an active number you own?
> Just invent a number, that's all their system is looking for.
> And if it's a fake number, you won't get annoying texts or calls! Well, OK, maybe the person who might accidentally own that number might start wondering why they are the flavour of the month with Dans or Woollies, but hey, you can't have everything.


Pre paid broadband dongle they have a sim with a phone number get one of those numbers they can only sms if its in the dongle .


----------



## Airgead (30/10/15)

spog said:


> **** DEMENTIA .
> Can anyone give me the address of the prick responsible for this ,I will gut them with a ****'n spoon.


Yep. Going through this with the mil right now. Had to move her into care a few months ago (retirement village with some services rather than a full nursing home but that's not far off). Not nice. Best we can hope for its that she forgets to take her heart meds and goes before she turns into a vegetable. My gran went that way years ago. Spent the last few years as a dribbling ruin. Late stage dementia is a real life zombie plague. The person is long dead but they are still moving. 

Sucks.


----------



## spog (30/10/15)

Thanks to you all for the support and concern,the fight on Mums behalf with the system is very draining .
Referral after referral trying to get it sorted and help for her,it's amazing how much ingrained bastardry exists in the medical system but you take it with a pinch of salt, as the people are after all simply doing their job and complying with the system which is the bastard it's self.
I tips my hat to them.


----------



## Drick (1/11/15)

spog said:


> **** DEMENTIA .
> Can anyone give me the address of the prick responsible for this ,I will gut them with a ****'n spoon.
> Mum has it and its getting worse we have taken her car away and had her licence cancelled,she goes walkabout gets to the supermarket and stocks up on food that is overflowing from her fridge anyway.
> Christ the list is endless,we promised the old man on his death bed that we would look after Mum ,but its a gut wrenching hopeless task.
> ...


Nothing worse, both my parents demented and it's ******* horrible for them but worse for the families who have to watch it happen to someone they love. I'm sorry Spog.


----------



## spog (1/11/15)

Drick said:


> Nothing worse, both my parents demented and it's ******* horrible for them but worse for the families who have to watch it happen to someone they love. I'm sorry Spog.


Amazing what the brain is capable of yet SFA is known how it works and indeed how to fix it.
A long way to go for all.


----------



## glenwal (2/11/15)

spog said:


> **** DEMENTIA


I feel for you spog. Was at my grand father in-laws 97th birthday yesterday, and he's suffering from it pretty badly. Doesn't remember who anyone is, and normally just gets upset and wants to go home (when we're at his house).

He's lucky to have a huge family (my mil is one of 11), so the burden gets spread out a bit across them all.

It's amazing how quickly it has come on as well. At his 90th he wasn't showing any signs at all and you would have though he was no more than 60.


----------



## madpierre06 (12/11/15)

spog said:


> **** DEMENTIA .
> Can anyone give me the address of the prick responsible for this ,I will gut them with a ****'n spoon.
> Mum has it and its getting worse we have taken her car away and had her licence cancelled,she goes walkabout gets to the supermarket and stocks up on food that is overflowing from her fridge anyway.
> Christ the list is endless,we promised the old man on his death bed that we would look after Mum ,but its a gut wrenching hopeless task.
> ...


Sorry to hear that Spog, that's rugged mate. All strength and peace of mind to you and your family, eh.

Puts my intended rant well into perspective.


----------



## Exile (15/11/15)

**** you KFC and **** your bicycles. Stupid ******* ads every 5 minutes


----------



## tavas (15/11/15)

Exile said:


> **** you KFC and **** your bicycles. Stupid ******* ads every 5 minutes


Wrong thread. This should be in the WPMO thread...oh wait....


----------



## spog (16/11/15)

Exile said:


> **** you KFC and **** your bicycles. Stupid ******* ads every 5 minutes


Meh, KFC doesn't come near Maccas when it floods here

.


----------



## TheWiggman (16/11/15)

When bottle shop cashiers grab your cold, non-lager 6 pack and tip it upside down to scan it. Oh well, that ruined the beers I had panned when I got home.


----------



## spog (16/11/15)

Cashier + hand held scanner = insertion.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/15)

GGRRR.....Kids


Cube soaking in bleach and vinegar for a few days

Sunday afternoon has me looking at No 2 son, with cube in question.


You know the rest


----------



## Droopy Brew (17/11/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> GGRRR.....Kids
> 
> 
> Cube soaking in bleach and vinegar for a few days
> ...


You know the rest??

Stu have a good read of this thread topic- Rant being the operative word. This isnt a rant merely a preamble.
Granted the actions of said boy are worthy of a rant- it just wasnt forthcoming and I for one am dissapointed.

Worst rant everrr (said in comic book guy voice)


----------



## Blind Dog (17/11/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> GGRRR.....Kids
> 
> 
> Cube soaking in bleach and vinegar for a few days
> ...


Gotta agree with Droopy Brew - it's not a rant; it's barely a complaint

But then I thought - son, bleach and vinegar and I'm fervently hoping he did something like pi** in the cube and its not serious


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/11/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> You know the rest??
> 
> Stu have a good read of this thread topic- Rant being the operative word. This isnt a rant merely a preamble.
> Granted the actions of said boy are worthy of a rant- it just wasnt forthcoming and I for one am dissapointed.
> ...


Yeah, it is a piss week rant, but its the only thing I had


----------



## sponge (18/11/15)

It's just stu being the juicy dangler he is..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyYBlmnR5Z0

PS. Still some of my favourite back-and-forth, although I know the boosh isn't everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Camo6 (18/11/15)

Love the Boosh!

"Ever drank Baileys from a shoe?"


----------



## Tahoose (18/11/15)

Is it too much to ask for a reply if you have applied for a job?

I mean just an email to say, sorry your application didn't fit with what we were looking for. 

Some communication would be fantastic...


----------



## manticle (18/11/15)

Camo6 said:


> Love the Boosh!
> "Ever drank Baileys from a shoe?"


Wanna go to a club where people wee on each other?


----------



## sponge (18/11/15)

manticle said:


> Wanna go to a club where people wee on each other?


Pretty sure Christina Aguilera has a video clip on it..


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/11/15)

Don't really do this but I have to get this off my chest.

My girlfriends work are a pack of c**ts. Probably shouldn't name them, but they are a medical research facility in Melbourne attached to one of the main universities around the Clayton area.

2 years ago she decided to go back to study in a relevant area to her job. She is a manager of a one of the facilities. Like most people in research she was one a 12 month continuing contract. She wanted to drop from full time to 0.8 while she did this. Studying was in the same building mind you and I don't think she ever did less than full time. They rewarded this decision by ending her contract and giving her the option of a casual contract which she had to accept. 4 months from being eligible for long service leave too. 

Then we got pregnant which was amazing, except she is now a casual and so wasn't entitled to maternity leave. Fuckers. So all she got was minimum wage for 18 weeks. We did some creativity accounting and used all our savings so she could have 6 months at home. Even as a casual they had to keep a position for her. She was meant to go back on the 26th of October. I booked in my long service leave so I could have the rest of the year to look after our daughter and keep her out of childcare as we already have one in and can't afford both! Day before she was going back they said that there is no work currently and they will let her know when she can return. That was 4 weeks ago now.

We then found out they advertised her job back to a full time position. They didn't tell her. She applied. Found out yesterday she was unsuccessful. 
So for 3 weeks she has been applying for jobs but like Tahoose, no one is even replying with unsuccessful. 

Apparently I earn to much for us to get any benefits which is bullshit. So now we are all at home, doing nothing because we can't.

And without making this about me, looks like I will now have to miss the Vic Christmas case swap because it's a long way to Echuca. But that doesn't matter, I just want my kids mother to be happy again and have a job, because she loves being busy and working and staying home isn't for her.

And I wish all the hurt and pain to the fuckers at her work and hope I don't see them anytime soon.

Stupid fuckers.


----------



## Tahoose (19/11/15)

Wow that really is an average performance. I'm aussuming that you have consisdered some sort of legal action? I mean, if you go back to performance reviews and the like and there is no negative remarks you might just have a case. 

Hope it works out well for you and your family.


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/11/15)

Yeah we are looking into legal action and the Union has been involved the whole way, but technically they haven't done anything wrong. Morally they have, but legally they have played by all the rules.

The head fuckwit whose planned all this, has never let anyone in his team come back from maternity leave. We are looking into that as well. I'm not going to let these fuckers win, not without a fight.


----------



## wynnum1 (19/11/15)

Is this the famous HSU union

Peter MacCallum scientists miss out on millions as HSU leader Kathy Jackson cuts deal


----------



## RobW (19/11/15)

Different branch. Scientists, pharmacists and psychologists are HSU Branch 4.
Kathy Jackson is Branch 3 I believe (Allied Health).


----------



## wynnum1 (19/11/15)

If you are looking into legal action be careful who you get to represent you there are a lot of poor quality incompetent people in the legal profession and its all money driven the courts can be very slow and you get the impression they want you to settle out of court and if you do not the cost is the penalty.


----------



## Nullnvoid (20/11/15)

Thanks all for your replies. Sometimes it's good just to get it out there. We are going to get legal advice and are also following up with Fair Work Australia. As I said, legally they have done nothing wrong, but as this isn't the first time it has happened we are hoping that will be the first nail in the coffin for them.

Until then, my wonderful girlfriend will keep applying for jobs and we will continue battling on.

These knob jockies won't get the better of us.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/11/15)

The new Food Network channel of Free-to-Air = great.

The excessive proportion of US food programs, hosted by obese american douchebags = v fkn annoying.

Admittedly the yanks do some great BBQ food (Man Fire Food is great), so i'm ok with that.

Actually, maybe it's more the douchebag thing than the obese thing. If i watch that overstuffed dickhead on Diners Drive-ins & Dives with the bleach-blonde spiky hair dropping dude comments all over whatever dude food he's presenting, i'm gonna go punch a puppy. He wears his sunglasses ON THE BACK OF HIS HEAD while filming in kitchens FFS!!


----------



## Tahoose (20/11/15)

Got one email back, it wasn't favourable but at least it was communication.


----------



## Dave70 (20/11/15)

technobabble66 said:


> The new Food Network channel of Free-to-Air = great.
> 
> The excessive proportion of US food programs, hosted by obese american douchebags = v fkn annoying.
> 
> ...


I'm more a Euro food network man myself. 
James Martin
Nigella
Antonio Carluccio 
Raymond Blanc
Rick stein etc.
Locally, eventhe delightful Maeve O'meara or Luke Nguyen. 
Great shows, as much about the scenery sometimes as the cooking. 

Man vs Food?
Who the hell thinks watching some fat ******* loudmouth stuff his guts to the point nausea while a bunch of yokels hoot and holler makes for good viewing? 
If I were American, I'd be embarrassed.


----------



## Bridges (20/11/15)

Tahoose said:


> Got one email back, it wasn't favourable but at least it was communication.


I can't believe you often don't even get a reply, reflects so badly on that company / business. Says a lot about why you probably don't want to work for them. After all you've taken your time to apply it's just polite if nothing else.
Good luck with the job hunting.


----------



## real_beer (20/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> I'm more a Euro food network man myself.
> James Martin
> Nigella
> Antonio Carluccio
> ...


Your post made me think of Keith Floyd who was on tv over here last week so I quickly looked him up on the net only to find out he died in 2009. Some of his shows were good to watch, very laid back and full of booze most of the time I think :lol:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/foodanddrinknews/6193862/Keith-Floyd-died-hours-after-lunch-to-celebrate-cancer-all-clear.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> Man vs Food?
> Who the hell thinks watching some fat ******* loudmouth stuff his guts to the point nausea while a bunch of yokels hoot and holler makes for good viewing?
> If I were American, I'd be embarrassed.


I dont mind some of his shows

Anthony Bourdain is my fav, He swears and drinks and stuff


----------



## Dave70 (20/11/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I dont mind some of his shows
> 
> Anthony Bourdain is my fav, He swears and drinks and stuff


Not playing the man mind you, Adam is a likable fellow. But obviously a theres more to him than meets the eye..

http://www.grubstreet.com/2015/07/anthony-bourdain-man-versus-food-isis.html

*The show confirms their worst suspicions—that Americans are fat, lazy, slothful, wasteful. I know what he’s thinking, ‘America is a terrible place. I want to join ISIS.’*


----------



## spog (20/11/15)

Nullnvoid said:


> Thanks all for your replies. Sometimes it's good just to get it out there. We are going to get legal advice and are also following up with Fair Work Australia. As I said, legally they have done nothing wrong, but as this isn't the first time it has happened we are hoping that will be the first nail in the coffin for them.
> 
> Until then, my wonderful girlfriend will keep applying for jobs and we will continue battling on.
> 
> These knob jockies won't get the better of us.


All the best for yours and you,don't back down which I get from your posts you are serious about .
F me if I don't get cranky when people get screwed over.....makes me bloody angry............


----------



## Dave70 (20/11/15)

real_beer said:


> Your post made me think of Keith Floyd who was on tv over here last week so I quickly looked him up on the net only to find out he died in 2009. Some of his shows were good to watch, very laid back and full of booze most of the time I think :lol:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/foodanddrinknews/6193862/Keith-Floyd-died-hours-after-lunch-to-celebrate-cancer-all-clear.html


So many of these hardcore foodies share that 'deny myself nothing' outlook and zest for life. Its infectious.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> So many of these hardcore foodies share that 'deny myself nothing' outlook and zest for life. Its infectious.


Yep


----------



## spog (20/11/15)

What a pity that there are a " thousand" food/ cooking shows on TV that are rammed down our throats ,yet SFA about throat lubricant .

BEER !
Craft beer,home brewing....Ahh, It's totally non P C.


----------



## spog (20/11/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yep



Oofffffff.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/11/15)

I'll see your fap and raise you a douche


----------



## Red Baron (21/11/15)

+1 for Anthony Bourdain- No Reservations was a great series.
It's a shame that it's been quite a while since Nigella could fit in the dress above......

Cheers,
RB


----------



## mje1980 (21/11/15)

Nullnvoid said:


> Thanks all for your replies. Sometimes it's good just to get it out there. We are going to get legal advice and are also following up with Fair Work Australia. As I said, legally they have done nothing wrong, but as this isn't the first time it has happened we are hoping that will be the first nail in the coffin for them.
> 
> Until then, my wonderful girlfriend will keep applying for jobs and we will continue battling on.
> 
> These knob jockies won't get the better of us.


Just terrible mate, hopefully she gets a better job with more money.


----------



## wynnum1 (21/11/15)

With the original 12 month continuing contract what were the conditions did they _dot_ the i's and _cross_ the t's have a look at "A _forged_ signature on his Gold Coast _Titans_ playing contract has left Dally M centre-of-the-year James Roberts a free agent" they think they are so good and make stupid mistakes..


----------



## Blind Dog (26/11/15)

When the f*** did it become acceptable to use 'either' as a conjunction before more than 2 given alternatives? I feel its sh*t like this that going to turn me into a prematurely grumpy old man. Or already has


----------



## Tahoose (26/11/15)

Bridges said:


> I can't believe you often don't even get a reply, reflects so badly on that company / business. Says a lot about why you probably don't want to work for them. After all you've taken your time to apply it's just polite if nothing else.
> Good luck with the job hunting.


Thanks, I'm sure I'll get something that is the right fit.


----------



## Droopy Brew (26/11/15)

Blind Dog said:


> When the f*** did it become acceptable to use 'either' as a conjunction before more than 2 given alternatives? I feel its sh*t like this that going to turn me into a prematurely grumpy old man. Or already has


Either you are old or grumpy or both or need a beer.


----------



## Dave70 (26/11/15)

Blind Dog said:


> When the f*** did it become acceptable to use 'either' as a conjunction before more than 2 given alternatives? I feel its sh*t like this that going to turn me into a prematurely grumpy old man. Or already has


Grammar Nazism. Its like the first grey hair of grumpy old manisim. 
One LOL in a text is enough to ruin my day.


----------



## Mardoo (26/11/15)

LOL!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/11/15)

LOL is in the past now, Emojis are where it's at


----------



## Mardoo (26/11/15)

That's the ROFL emoji LS. Catch up with the past, mate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/11/15)

Things have escalated


----------



## sponge (26/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> Grammar Nazism. Its like the first grey hair of grumpy old manisim.
> One LOL in a text is enough to ruin my day.


*It's..




LAWWWWLLLL!!!


----------



## Dave70 (26/11/15)

tAk it EZ m8


----------



## Blind Dog (26/11/15)

I work with someone who has the proud email address of [email protected], which I find amusing. 

When I was a kid, my dad would ruin the first ten minutes of every star trek episode banging on about split infinitives. I fear I'm fated to head down the same path

.


Droopy Brew said:


> Either you are old or grumpy or both or need a beer.


Probably all of the above


----------



## sponge (26/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> tAk it EZ m8


I jest.

Or is it gest?

Eye gess well neva no.


----------



## Coodgee (26/11/15)

Strewth this brewing business is hard work. Cleaning, cleaning, cleaning. Always f##king cleaning! Rinsed out and sanitised 3 kegs that were soaking tonight. Then cleaned and sanitised my kegerator lines.filed a keg and force carbed. Now enjoying a pint of helles. Ah. It's all worth it.


----------



## Kingy (27/11/15)

There are those that give it away after a while coodgee due to the labour of cleaning, then there are those that embrace it, and become serious shed dwellers.


----------



## Dave70 (27/11/15)

Blind Dog said:


> I work with someone who has the proud email address of [email protected], which I find amusing.
> 
> When I was a kid, my dad would ruin the first ten minutes of every star trek episode banging on about split infinitives. I fear I'm fated to head down the same path
> 
> . Probably all of the above


Did he yell at Kirk saying, 'It's go boldly, go _boldly_!'


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (28/11/15)

Channel 9 those ******* wankers! Banging on all test series about HD coverage of the Adelaide test, in the clever words of Titus O'Reilly it's like your mate bragging about his new Playstation 2 (in 2015).
In the not quite as clever words of Ken welcome to a brave new world you stupid bunch of cnuts. Except the 9WIN HD rollout didn't make it as far as the Capital region...have to resist the urge to smash things everytime they start up with the HD shit... wankers.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/11/15)

I'm sick to death of all the Christmas jingles, they just seem to get earlier each year, it prompts the wife into DJ's or Myers and then she comes home reeking like the inside of a whores handbag, I dread to think how many perfumes she tries before settling on the dearest one for me to buy her for Christmas.


----------



## Bridges (28/11/15)

SHAUN MARSH. Really. How do they keep giving this chopper a go? Really. Can't we find anyone else? Some dero at the local shops, or some kid from my local under 12's or something.


----------



## sponge (28/11/15)

He's there for comic relief.

And darn it he's doing an excellent job.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/15)

sponge said:


> He's there for comic relief.


Could only find Comic Sans


----------



## wynnum1 (29/11/15)

Bridges said:


> SHAUN MARSH. Really. How do they keep giving this chopper a go? Really. Can't we find anyone else? Some dero at the local shops, or some kid from my local under 12's or something.


Mitchell _Johnson bring him back as a batsman._


----------



## jlm (29/11/15)

Bridges said:


> SHAUN MARSH. Really. How do they keep giving this chopper a go? Really. Can't we find anyone else? Some dero at the local shops, or some kid from my local under 12's or something.


JEEZUS. How much D has his dad been S-ing under the desk tonight in the channel nine box?

The fact he's approaching 50 would (in the commentator's minds) have us believe we're witnessing the second coming of Bradman.


----------



## mwd (8/12/15)

Here we have the fantastic Australian Youth showing just how great they are. HA Ha pity how good the CCTV is easily recognised. Now all they need to get in front of Judge Sarah Bradley the criminal killer and rapists best easy touch in Queensland.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3343926/CCTV-shows-Korean-student-knocked-kick-head-sickening-attack-outside-Gold-Coast-karaoke-bar.html


----------



## TheWiggman (8/12/15)

My job is so ******* unbelievable. I’ll try to sum it up by first telling you about the folks I work with:

First, there is this supermodel wanna-be chick. Yeah, okay, she is pretty hot, but damn is she completely useless. The girl is constantly fixing her hair or putting on makeup. She is extremely self-centred and has never once considered the needs or wants of anyone but herself. She is as dumb as a box of rocks, and I still find it surprising that she has enough brain power to continue to breathe.

The next chick is completely the opposite. She might even be one of the smartest people on the planet. Her career oppertunities are endless, and yet she is here with us. She is a zero on a scale of 1 to 10. I’m not sure she even showers, much less shaves her “womanly” parts. I think she might be a lesbian, because every time we drive by the hardware store, she moans like a cat in heat.

But the jewel of the crowd has got to be the ******* stoner. And this guy is more than just your average pothead. In fact, he is baked before he comes to work, during work, and I’m sure after work. He probably hasn’t been sober anytime in the last ten years, and he’s only 22. He dresses like a beatnik throwback from the 1960’s, and to make things worse, he brings his big ******* dog to work. Every ******* day I have to look at this huge Great Dane walk around half-stoned from the second-hand smoke. Hell, sometimes I even think it’s trying to talk with its constant bellowing. Also, both of them are constantly hungry, requiring multiple stops to McDonalds and Burger King, every single ******* day.

Anyway, I drive these fucktards around in my van and we solve mysteries and shit.


----------



## manticle (8/12/15)

How is the one in the middle a fucktard?
Swap her for the fucktard I have. I'd love a hardworking competent person who even knew where our local hardware was.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/12/15)

TheWiggman said:


> The next chick is completely the opposite. She might even be one of the smartest people on the planet. Her career oppertunities are endless, and yet she is here with us. She is a zero on a scale of 1 to 10. I’m not sure she even showers, much less shaves her “womanly” parts. I think she might be a lesbian, because every time we drive by the hardware store, she moans like a cat in heat.



Man, you gota stop talking about your wife like that


----------



## SBOB (8/12/15)

TheWiggman said:


> My job is so ******* unbelievable. I’ll try to sum it up by first telling you about the folks I work with:
> 
> Anyway, I drive these fucktards around in my van and we solve mysteries and shit.


And I would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you and those meddling kids


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/15)

TheWiggman said:


> The next chick is completely the opposite. She might even be one of the smartest people on the planet. Her career oppertunities are endless, and yet she is here with us. She is a zero on a scale of 1 to 10.



Personally I find bespectacled intelligent slightly nerdy brunettes _highly_ arousing..


----------



## TheWiggman (9/12/15)

Linda Cardellini is a far cry from the original cartoon portrayal. Far cry.


----------



## madpierre06 (9/12/15)

TheWiggman said:


> My job is so ******* unbelievable. I’ll try to sum it up by first telling you about the folks I work with:
> 
> First, there is this supermodel wanna-be chick. Yeah, okay, she is pretty hot, but damn is she completely useless. The girl is constantly fixing her hair or putting on makeup. She is extremely self-centred and has never once considered the needs or wants of anyone but herself. She is as dumb as a box of rocks, and I still find it surprising that she has enough brain power to continue to breathe.
> 
> ...



This from my young bloke...

"So you're the idiot wearing a scarf(cravat)"


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Linda Cardellini is a far cry from the original cartoon portrayal. Far cry.


She was a little two dimensional and plain looking. She needs an anime makeover for sure.


----------



## Mardoo (9/12/15)

manticle said:


> How is the one in the middle a fucktard?
> Swap her for the fucktard I have. I'd love a hardworking competent person who even knew where our local hardware was.


Hes talking about Scooby Doo.


----------



## manticle (9/12/15)

I am swimming alone in a sea of my own ignorance.

Still want a smart, hardworking unshaven dyke to replace my weird sammy the seal impersonator.


----------



## real_beer (9/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> Personally I find bespectacled intelligent slightly nerdy brunettes _highly_ arousing..


I had a root once!!!

I'd love to have another one with her :wub: .


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/15)

real_beer said:


> I had a root once!!!
> 
> I'd love to have another one with her :wub: .


_Jinkies!!_


----------



## jlm (9/12/15)

madpierre06 said:


> This from my young bloke...
> 
> "So you're the idiot wearing a scarf(cravat)"


I don't remember Matt Preston leading the gang on their zany adventures?


----------



## Mattress (9/12/15)

real_beer said:


> I had a root once!!!
> 
> I'd love to have another one with her :wub: .


I really hope Clementine Ford doesn't read this forum. :unsure:


----------



## spog (9/12/15)

Mattress said:


> I really hope Clementine Ford doesn't read this forum. :unsure:


Quote of the week !


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/12/15)

She is also probably vegan


----------



## Dave70 (25/12/15)

Got a text from a mate this fine Christmas morn to announce his elderly parents had awoken today to discover they had been relieved of presents, cash and jewelry whilst they slept last night. 
More disturbing was most of it was taken from their bedroom. These are people of _very_ modest means, mind you. 

Have a misanthropic Christmas.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/12/15)

Thats just a tiny little bit fucked


----------



## WhiteLomu (25/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> They dont always make shit loads of money....
> 
> When houses arnt selling they dont make anything


Wrong. The smart ones have a rental book.


----------



## Blind Dog (25/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Thats just a tiny little bit fucked


Was that a response to Dave70, or what you say to your better half?


----------



## spog (25/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> Got a text from a mate this fine Christmas morn to announce his elderly parents had awoken today to discover they had been relieved of presents, cash and jewelry whilst they slept last night.
> More disturbing was most of it was taken from their bedroom. These are people of _very_ modest means, mind you.
> 
> Have a misanthropic Christmas.


By Christ I'd like to get my hands on the thieving scum,Christmas time makes it all the more unforgivable...dogs,Fckn dogs.


----------



## spog (25/12/15)

And on a different rant.....we ran out of beer ( dickheads) ahh,but we found a heap of the Father in laws home made spirits.....faaark.


----------



## Blind Dog (25/12/15)

When did AHB start deleting posts? Admittedly it was infantile, but funny at the time. But who the **** decided it should be deleted? If anything I say offends anyone, I'll happily have a discussion face to face; I'll even pay for the 2nd round. Ask me to pull my head in even. But to just delete the post with no communication? Not a community I want to be a part of


----------



## manticle (25/12/15)

What post?


----------



## Mardoo (26/12/15)

You falling prey to the old BuggyAppItis Blind Dog? I've often thought a post of mine has been deleted when in fact the app has just randomly truncated posts at the tai end of the thread. They're still there, you just can't see them for a bit. Your one about the better half is still there if that's the one you mean.


----------



## warra48 (26/12/15)

We do not, repeat, do not, delete posts..
In fact, we do not delete posts period.
If a post is to be moderated, it will be hidden or edited, but it will always still be in the forum.
Let's be honest, it's pretty much open slather in the Pub, because it's impossible to go off topic in an off topic thread.

Hope you all had a very merry Christmas, and the headaches quickly disappear.


----------



## technobabble66 (26/12/15)

Melbourne weather. 

Stinking hot last night, so I left packing the car for a Boys Trip for tmrw. Got up at sparrows today. Bucketing down. And still bucketing down. 
You can take your rain and Fark Orf. 

... Just started raining more heavily... Sigh.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/12/15)

warra48 said:


> , because it's impossible to go off topic in an off topic thread.


You havnt been on AHB long have you


----------



## bradsbrew (26/12/15)

Blind Dog said:


> When did AHB start deleting posts? Admittedly it was infantile, but funny at the time. But who the **** decided it should be deleted? If anything I say offends anyone, I'll happily have a discussion face to face; I'll even pay for the 2nd round. Ask me to pull my head in even. But to just delete the post with no communication? Not a community I want to be a part of


Just done a quick search, are you referring to your post in reply to a newer female member asking what you wanted in a homebrew shop to which you replied that you wanted naked pole dancers(2nd post of the thread btw)? If so, pull your head in and please refrain.

The post was not deleted, just hidden. I did not hide it but support the mod that did. Do we really need comments like that? If it was a serious offence you would have received a pm.....

Merry Christmas

Cheers


PS. If I am ever in your area, I would be quite happy to discus over a couple of beers...............especially if your paying


----------



## Airgead (25/1/16)

A quick note to the people walking along Sydney footpaths on rainy days who insist on using giant golf umbrellas and marching along as though they are the only person on the world, leaving a trail of gouged eyes and scratched faces in their wake - 

You do not need an umbrella that big. A regular sized umbrella will work just as well. You do not need to keep your golf bag and caddy dry on the trip between the office and the station. In fact, why not do what I do and wear a Frickin raincoat. That way I can stay dry and not inconvenience/injure other footpath users.


----------



## sponge (25/1/16)

Similar to people with umbrellas walking under semi-covered footpaths. If you're walking on the covered section of the footpath, get rid of your god dam umbrella, otherwise walk on the uncovered section!


----------



## manticle (25/1/16)

I know! And people wearing sunglasses at night!
Caps on the wrong way around.
Children out of their cages....


Um, not the last bit. I'm sorry, I have a cold.


----------



## mwd (26/1/16)

How To Get Away With Murder ? Just kill an innocent by driving a car.. The incident in Hobart that killed the mother and saved the unborn must have a really bad effect on the Emergency Services that attended. Somebody say bring back the Death Penalty ?

https://www.change.org/p/bryan-green-cassy-o-conner-will-hodgeman-skyes-law-for-tasmania?recruiter=9796611&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=autopublish&utm_term=mob-sm-action_alert-reason_msg&fb_ref=Default


----------



## Dave70 (26/1/16)

Or, If your the more hands on type, just get a gut full of piss, swagger off down the street and clobber a total stranger. Six years for a innocent young mans life? Seems just..

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-11-08/kieran-loveridge-sentenced-to-six-years27-prison-over-king-hit/5078728


You can get longer for fiddling your BAS for Chirst sake.

http://www.armstronglegal.com.au/corporate-crime/tax-fraud/evasion


_R v Ridley (NSWCCA 2007)_
*The defendant submitted false BAS's which would have resulted in incorrect payments of almost $3 million to the defendant's companies.*
*The defendant was sentenced to almost eight years' imprisonment with a non-parole period of almost five years.*


----------



## manticle (26/1/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> How To Get Away With Murder ? Just kill an innocent by driving a car.. The incident in Hobart that killed the mother and saved the unborn must have a really bad effect on the Emergency Services that attended. Somebody say bring back the Death Penalty ?
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/bryan-green-cassy-o-conner-will-hodgeman-skyes-law-for-tasmania?recruiter=9796611&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=autopublish&utm_term=mob-sm-action_alert-reason_msg&fb_ref=Default



A really, really horrible incident caused by utter stupidity but you're calling for the execution of a 15 year old.
Not in my lifetime, please.


----------



## Seaquebrew (26/1/16)

Or maybe some accountability for the parents of the youths who cause such destruction 

Might motivate more proactive parenting?

Cheers


----------



## dicko (26/1/16)

Maybe this is part of the problem


----------



## mwd (28/1/16)

dicko said:


> Maybe this is part of the problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say the main part of the problem but alongside TV programs such as Worlds Wildest Chase Videos which gives these morons ideas.


----------



## sponge (29/1/16)

It's the fluoride.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/1/16)

Its the salmon mousse


----------



## manticle (29/1/16)

You didn't use canned salmon did you?


----------



## sponge (29/1/16)

Nothing says fresh quite like a can.

Just like a whole chicken.


----------



## Dave70 (29/1/16)

I blame rock & roll music.


----------



## sponge (29/1/16)

And Elvis' swingin' hips.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/1/16)

manticle said:


> You didn't use canned salmon did you?


.....Darling, you didn't use canned salmon, did you?

....I'm most dreadfully embarrassed.


----------



## droid (29/1/16)

stepped in dog shit today - that's always nice


----------



## bradsbrew (29/1/16)

droid said:


> stepped in dog shit today - that's always nice


Not much fun getting that bit between your toes.


----------



## bradsbrew (29/1/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diKVCdtsls4


----------



## Mardoo (29/1/16)

bradsbrew said:


> Not much fun getting that bit between your toes.


barefoot...felt like mud 'til 10 year old me realised it was warm.


----------



## tugger (29/1/16)

But in the movie she is a hot Asian.


----------



## wynnum1 (30/1/16)

droid said:


> stepped in dog shit today - that's always nice


If you go to India its probably not dog

Google take the poo to the loo


----------



## Mardoo (1/2/16)

When your wife and daughter fight…the girl fight you HAVE to break up.


----------



## Dave70 (2/2/16)

Currently drinking a mug of Nescafe blend 43. 
Getting some nice charred notes with an acrid aftertaste. No sugar mind you. Maby it needs about five tablespoons. 
Nowhere near as chuffed as the people in the commercial would have you believe.


----------



## Mardoo (2/2/16)

Apparently Nescafe has some of the highest levels of the healthy stuff that's in coffee. Are you feeling better yet?

Edit: Added link to the article I read.


----------



## Dave70 (2/2/16)

Bit twitchy and anxious if I'm honest.


----------



## mwd (2/2/16)

Dave70 said:


> Currently drinking a mug of Nescafe blend 43.
> Getting some nice charred notes with an acrid aftertaste. No sugar mind you. Maby it needs about five tablespoons.
> Nowhere near as chuffed as the people in the commercial would have you believe.


Buy Robert Timms when on special only. Not very strong in my mug but smells so much better than it tastes,

Just bought a nice Six pack of Founders All Day IPA now that tastes better than the aroma but smells nice also.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/2/16)




----------



## Dave70 (3/2/16)

Oooooo - for 'connoisseurs', no less.
Fuggin silver tail.
When i drink tea, I keep it_ real.._


----------



## seamad (3/2/16)

> ***** Nespresso and **** everyone who owns one*. Nespresso is made by Nestle, who make Blend 43, it’s that simple, how the **** could anyone even consider buying something from a company who has done such a thing to the world? I can just imagine some smug self proclaimed swinging bachelor in his shitty Politix smart casual attire, standing by his customised Nespresso pod based coffee system, passionately stroking his dick over how much he thinks he’s _killing_ it in life as some bullshit coffee and milk based beverage pours from its overpriced pod based delivery system. Just about to head off to work to his digital media creative job in an office filled with irrelevant beanbags, thinking about all the Byron Bay Pale Lager (not brewed in Byron Bay) and $17 Cheeseburgers he’s going to consume with all his dickhead friends doing shitty coke at some hidden alleyway bar named after a novel his life bears no resemblance to.


Well said cooksuck


----------



## shaunous (3/2/16)

Billy Tea or nuttin you posers...


----------



## Dave70 (3/2/16)

Yep.
**** & Cunter.


----------



## seamad (3/2/16)

imposters


----------



## Bridges (3/2/16)

Even the bloke that invented coffee pods regrets coming up with them. I was hoping this was because nespresso is mainly drank by tossers, but seems its due to the pods environmental impact.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/2/16)

Quite ironic that the caffeine is the plants defence against predators, we even make insecticides with it, and amazingly it is this defence which has contributed to the survival and spread of the tea and coffee plants beyond their survivalist dreams.

And did you know the coffee bean borer beetle can consume the caffeine equivalent of 500 Espresso's, enough to kill a 150 lb human. Not many people know that.  

We are on pods and I curse the invention of them, I open the spent ones up and tip the contents on my compost, the only benefit I get from doing this is I will be able to shuck oysters at an amazing rate.


----------



## goomboogo (7/2/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Quite ironic that the caffeine is the plants defence against predators, we even make insecticides with it, and amazingly it is this defence which has contributed to the survival and spread of the tea and coffee plants beyond their survivalist dreams.


It's only ironic in the world of Alanis Morissette.

If people lament the environmental impacts yet can't live without their pods, they could try something like this: http://www.terracycle.com.au/en-AU


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/2/16)

Or this.
http://www.ecocaffe.com.au/shop-online.html/?gclid=Cj0KEQiA89u1BRDz8enExq7rvN0BEiQAaFCHmwW1ClGOwWPQEluPqGK8gwo3oPlZKshCUqdsKEWHpZYaAj_J8P8HAQ


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/2/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Or this.
> http://www.ecocaffe.com.au/shop-online.html/?gclid=Cj0KEQiA89u1BRDz8enExq7rvN0BEiQAaFCHmwW1ClGOwWPQEluPqGK8gwo3oPlZKshCUqdsKEWHpZYaAj_J8P8HAQ


Thats got Hipster written all over it


----------



## Dave70 (8/2/16)

Or this.


----------



## Dave70 (8/2/16)

I once owned an environmentally friendly XB falcon that was constantly coveting itself into iron oxide.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/2/16)

I had something similar, two tone, black and rust, changing the wheel after getting a puncture and a guy pulled up and opened the bonnet, when I asked him what he was doing he said if your having the wheels I'll take the battery.


----------



## bradsbrew (8/2/16)

At least the Continental had a vinyl roof, so when that rusted away you still had a roof.


----------



## Dave70 (8/2/16)

No worries with those decedent rust buckets here.
Duroplast. Its not just for toilet seats. Apparently the body shell of a Trabant can only be destroyed by bacterium or pulverizing it into aggregate for road base.
If you try and burn it it, the fumes will kill your whole village including livestock.


----------



## Florian (8/2/16)

Considering you were able to punch a whole in the bonnet with your bare fist I would have just folded it up and placed it into the recycle bin.


----------



## Dave70 (8/2/16)

Your next door neighbor would most likely Stasi and dob you in to the commies for acting western and punching your car out. Probably wind up breaking rocks in the Gulag.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/2/16)

I used to have an environmentally friendly Commodore, It used to burn the oil, which saved having to find some where to dump it


----------



## Florian (8/2/16)

Dave70 said:


> Your next door neighbor would most likely Stasi and dob you in to the commies for acting western and punching your car out. Probably wind up breaking rocks in the Gulag.


To be fair though, considering there was a wait list of 16 years for those cars (smart parents ordered one with the birth of their child), why would have anyone wanted to destroy their car anyway (apart from it being shit of course)?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (8/2/16)

Dave70 said:


> No worries with those decedent rust buckets here.
> Duroplast. Its not just for toilet seats. Apparently the body shell of a Trabant can only be destroyed by bacterium or pulverizing it into aggregate for road base.
> If you try and burn it it, the fumes will kill your whole village including livestock.


That reminds me (very fondly) of the car Homer once test drove at _Crazy Vaclav's Place of Automobiles_.

"will get three hundred hectares on a single tank of kerosene"

"Put it in H!"


----------



## Dave70 (8/2/16)

Florian said:


> apart from it being shit of


You are 100% correct. 

We did a 'Trabant tour' in Berlin years ago. Basically you're crunching and jerking your way around the city in a convoy of several these motoring abomination's whilst the 'guide' points out places of interest over a crappy CB radio.
Left hand drive, sloppy column shift, stinking 2 stroke engine (_BRRRRRR BING BING BING!!_) devoid of any torque, zero experience driving on the right hand side of the road.
First day in town after a long haul flight. About thirty hours without sleep by the time I slumped behind the wheel. Traffic, anxiety and having directions barked at me by a German man through crackling speakers was pretty much the last thing I needed that afternoon.
Lucky the hotel bar sold beer by the liter.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/2/16)

Dave70 said:


> You are 100% correct.
> 
> We did a 'Trabant tour' in Berlin years ago. Basically you're crunching and jerking your way around the city in a convoy of several these motoring abomination's whilst the 'guide' points out places of interest over a crappy CB radio.
> Left hand drive, sloppy column shift, stinking 2 stroke engine (_BRRRRRR BING BING BING!!_) devoid of any torque, zero experience driving on the right hand side of the road.
> ...


They are pretty light....which comes in handy


----------



## spog (1/3/16)

Fckn kids, my eldest knocked off ( permanently borrowed ) my spare Fysher and Paykel fridge about 2 yrs ago, fckn kids,in return he gave me an old Kelvinator fridge, which was too small with one buggered stand,Fckn kids.
No worries I thought I'll fix that easily and whacked it on some castors so I can move it around,job done and sorted I plugged it and it worked a treat and used it as a spare beer/ Xmas fridge.
Great I thought a fermentation fridge !
I received an STC 1000 two weeks ago,wired it up and put it to the test with a Lager in said fridge.
2 days later the fridge seals fail and the door is ready to fall off....yep, Fckn kids !
In the mean time my Son and his better half have bought a new fridge and he has got the old house fridge ( a Rolls Royce of a fridge ) for his shed,great I thought I'll grab my old one back, nah sorry Dad I gave that to my mate to use as his beer fidge...Fckn kids.
At family tea last night I told him that the fridge shat its self and I was trying to do a Larger , and he said...a Lager sounds nice why don't you buy another fridge........Fckn kids.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/16)

My girls though still young are sending me deeper into the realms of the Darker Side along with Mary Berry and Paul Hollywood, it all started with Anzac biscuits and Malt biscuits, then bread, took 5 kilo's of flour before I mastered it, now we are moving into cakes, I reckon there is more to learn about baking than there is to learn about brewing.


----------



## Airgead (2/3/16)

Wait till you start on pickles and jam to go with the bread...


----------



## Tahoose (2/3/16)

And cheese, haha.

Sensing a common trend around here.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/16)

Pickles and jam I'm right with, its the pastry and other things with baking don't use a whisk use a wooden spoon don't overwork pastry, keep popping it in the fridge, have now advanced from using packet pastry to making my own apart from the puff pastry you can only bake Jamaican Ginger Cake when there's an 'r' in the month etc.


----------



## Mardoo (2/3/16)

Have a go at croissant dough for a bit of fun. 100% technique.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/16)

Just had a look at a croissant recipe, I don't think I will be making those, just yet.


----------



## Mardoo (2/3/16)

Yep, that was the most maddening part of my education (in kitchens). I was a pastry chef for about ten years.


----------



## Dave70 (2/3/16)

Mardoo said:


> Have a go at croissant dough for a bit of fun. 100% technique.


Watched an episode of that James Martin Home Comforts once where he knocked up a batch. 
Not sure what the threshold for human consumption of butter resulting in a spontaneous heart attack is, but I'd say they were pushing the limit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Just had a look at a croissant recipe, I don't think I will be making those, just yet.


Is easier to make a sand castle out of sawdust than to make croissants

Its a very technical process...I tried it once.....that was enough for me....the reult didnt look anything like a croissante


----------



## Airgead (2/3/16)

Yep. The one time I tried they tasted delicious (and yes, you could hear your arteries clanging shut with every bite) but looked like brioche rather than croissants.


----------



## Red Baron (3/3/16)

> Have a go at croissant dough for a bit of fun. 100% technique.


Great minds- I was going to suggest this.
My wife is wheat intolerant, but can handle spelt. The first batch of spelt croissants I knocked up for her disappeared remarkably quickly.....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/3/16)

they look fantastic


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/3/16)

Red Baron said:


> Great minds- I was going to suggest this.
> My wife is wheat intolerant, but can handle spelt. The first batch of spelt croissants I knocked up for her disappeared remarkably quickly.....


You Sir, are a genius


----------



## paulyman (7/3/16)

Will never be using Toll if we (wife and I) can help it. What a joke. We both work office hours so we have a post box with parcel collect, setup at the wifes uni, works with every courier service we have used,... except Toll. They "won't deliver to post offices", they also won't tell you that and simply hold onto your parcel for weeks until you ring them. They will all of a sudden at least deliver to the local news agent so we can, you know actually get the parcel we are waiting for. Useless.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/3/16)

paulyman said:


> Will never be using Toll if we (wife and I) can help it. What a joke. We both work office hours so we have a post box with parcel collect, setup at the wifes uni, works with every courier service we have used,... except Toll. They "won't deliver to post offices", they also won't tell you that and simply hold onto your parcel for weeks until you ring them. They will all of a sudden at least deliver to the local news agent so we can, you know actually get the parcel we are waiting for. Useless.


Thats the problem with couriers/taxi trucks/ They cant deliver to PO boxes.

But I believe that they cant deliver anywhere past the depot door

And pick or Delivery outside a 60k zones.....forget it

I know this from bitter hard experience.

Fuckers wont even ring you half the time to say its waiting to be picked up


----------



## spog (7/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Thats the problem with couriers/taxi trucks/ They cant deliver to PO boxes.
> 
> But I believe that they cant deliver anywhere past the depot door
> 
> ...


Yep I've seen and experienced it many times, construction materials etc are re ordered on priority ( as no one has a clue to its where abouts ) and some time later the original ordered gear is found coated in dust with the claim that it was here all the time but you didnt come and get it !
Some of them couldn't find their arse in the dark.


----------



## paulyman (7/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But I believe that they cant deliver anywhere past the depot door


I wish they would deliver to the Fastway depot door, then we would get our damn parcel.


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Thats the problem with couriers/taxi trucks/ They cant deliver to PO boxes.
> 
> But I believe that they cant deliver anywhere past the depot door
> 
> ...


Oh how I wish! Courier companies won't deliver to the house and take it straight to the post office! Even with the bright yellow authority to leave sticker. Bastards.


----------



## mckenry (8/3/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> Oh how I wish! Courier companies won't deliver to the house and take it straight to the post office! Even with the bright yellow authority to leave sticker. Bastards.


Yep, including our sponsors' couriers. I get notes saying I have to pick up a parcel from the post office. I get it and there it is printed on the label in block letters,
OK TO LEAVE AT THE DOOR IF NO-ONE HOME.
Pisses me off. Either these deadshits cant read, cant be stuffed reading or aren't allowed to leave at doors. If they aren't allowed to, let me know. I work, so never home when a courier arrives. If I want to pick up from a post office, I'd put that on the label. Any sponsors listening?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/3/16)

:" Southern Highlands man arrested for stealing Home Brew supplies from Verandah. "

Jameson Squires was put under citizens arrest after a neighbor saw him acting suspiciously on the front verandah of a Bowral home yesterday. The neighbor questioned the mans motive's, then placed him under citizens arrest The Police latter interviewed him and charged him with theft of goods worth $11.50 and trespass. He will appear in Court on April 1


----------



## droid (8/3/16)

so whats with the twisted fecker that makes sure that the "peel here" section on sliced ham packs is actually the toughest part of the friggin packet to open, guaranteed to tear...somewhere, someone's having a good laugh about that


----------



## Mardoo (8/3/16)

It's Jigsaw. Or Pinhead, not sure which. Probably Pinhead.


----------



## Dave70 (8/3/16)

droid said:


> so whats with the twisted fecker that makes sure that the "peel here" section on sliced ham packs is actually the toughest part of the friggin packet to open, guaranteed to tear...somewhere, someone's having a good laugh about that


Likely the same person who produces the bags pasta comes in. You try to open them like a bag of Smiths chips by pinching the seam and pulling - then a bit harder - then a bit harder - then to the point you're starting to make a bit of a strain face - then in a nano second the bag fails along some random lateral line top to bottom and its ******* mini _Penne _everywhere. 
I suppose you could snip the corner with scissors. But whos got time for that..


----------



## sponge (8/3/16)

Reminds me of this (and all that similar god dam plastic packaging that you need scissors to cut open)


----------



## Blind Dog (8/3/16)

And the same idiots who came up with resealable bags with a zip lock where the zip lock fastening works fine, but the glue attaching it to the bag fails as soon as you look at it.


----------



## sponge (8/3/16)

...glad wrap should only be sticky once it is applied in it's final position. The amount of times I've ripped some off for it to fold over on itself, and then get even worse when I try and peel it back off itself..

God dam. Now I'm angry just thinking about it.


----------



## sponge (8/3/16)

And those stupid little plastic 'pegs' on bread bags. What good are they?!?

I'll tell you what good.. none good.


----------



## Nullnvoid (8/3/16)

mckenry said:


> Yep, including our sponsors' couriers. I get notes saying I have to pick up a parcel from the post office. I get it and there it is printed on the label in block letters,
> OK TO LEAVE AT THE DOOR IF NO-ONE HOME.
> Pisses me off. Either these deadshits cant read, cant be stuffed reading or aren't allowed to leave at doors. If they aren't allowed to, let me know. I work, so never home when a courier arrives. If I want to pick up from a post office, I'd put that on the label. Any sponsors listening?


I could have written that, you took the words out of my mouth. This last time I had to leave work early to get to the post office before they close as it was a Friday. There was a massive yellow sticker giving the authority to leave. I doubt they even went to my house.

Except that I don't blame the sponsor I buy off. I have let them know in case they need to make complaints or get the same thing repeatedly.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (8/3/16)

Blind Dog said:


> And the same idiots who came up with resealable bags with a zip lock where the zip lock fastening works fine, but the glue attaching it to the bag fails as soon as you look at it.


Happens to me all the time with grated cheese! Coon the worst offender with some bloody ridiculous packaging.

I should just grate my own I suppose, but this is a rant thread after all.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/3/16)

For the love of god...where the **** is the end on this stuff.....I can never find it


----------



## wynnum1 (8/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> For the love of god...where the **** is the end on this stuff.....I can never find it


Could they make each layer separate so there are no ends.


----------



## welly2 (8/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> For the love of god...where the **** is the end on this stuff.....I can never find it


It's at the bottom.


----------



## Mardoo (8/3/16)

You need to head down to the big green shed and get a Tape End. It's next to the Striped Paint.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/3/16)

For the love of God men....do you need instructions for everything?

http://www.wikihow.com/Find-the-Edge-of-a-Roll-of-Tape


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/3/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> For the love of God men....do you need instructions for everything?
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Find-the-Edge-of-a-Roll-of-Tape


Those instructions are useless. Completely useless.

I have the* Mother Of ALL Rolls of Tape !!!! .* This roll has no end. Nothing. I have tried using a sharp edge to find it, .....nothing. Tried 10,000 different light angles......nothing...even got children involved....nothing


----------



## Dave70 (8/3/16)

Mardoo said:


> You need to head down to the big green shed and get a Tape End. It's next to the Striped Paint.


I once got a kid doing work experience with us to go in and ask the man at Miter 10 for a packet of grinding sparks. 
True story.

He was a rather dull lad.


----------



## Dave70 (8/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Those instructions are useless. Completely useless.
> 
> I have the* Mother Of ALL Rolls of Tape !!!! .* This roll has no end. Nothing. I have tried using a sharp edge to find it, .....nothing. Tried 10,000 different light angles......nothing...even got children involved....nothing


Did you try using an Asian man?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/3/16)

Dave70 said:


> I once got a kid doing work experience with us to go in and ask the man at Miter 10 for a packet of grinding sparks.
> True story.
> 
> He was a rather dull lad.


Way back as a youngster I did work experience for a printing company.

Got sent to the tooling department to ask for a long weight.

When I got there the guy said "hang on a sec"

Yep...you guessed it. I had a long wait.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/3/16)

Used to get a few with 

"Go to the Police Station and get a verbal agreement form"

Tins of compression

Left hand screwdriver

Stripped paint

Packet of holes


----------



## Camo6 (8/3/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Way back as a youngster I did work experience for a printing company.
> 
> Got sent to the tooling department to ask for a long weight.
> 
> ...



This was always my favourite. Before sending the apprentice off I'd turn to a fellow tradesman and say "Or do you think a short weight should cover it?" to which they'd reply "Better play it safe and go with a long." Never failed. Was a lot kinder than what the generation before me bestowed on their lackies. Taped up in a cocoon and raised on the hoist to hang for awhile or the worst I heard - locked in a dumpster with a running hose until they came out thrashing like a feral cat. Yeah, good times...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/3/16)

500v megger was always fun ....."just hold these leads and press the button..."


----------



## Dave70 (8/3/16)

Ha ha - tins of compression - _sweeet. _
Hope you all realize this is a form workplace bullying and harassment however. Feelings could get hurt you know. 
Shame on us.


----------



## mckenry (8/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> :" Southern Highlands man arrested for stealing Home Brew supplies from Verandah. "
> 
> Jameson Squires was put under citizens arrest after a neighbor saw him acting suspiciously on the front verandah of a Bowral home yesterday. The neighbor questioned the mans motive's, then placed him under citizens arrest The Police latter interviewed him and charged him with theft of goods worth $11.50 and trespass. He will appear in Court on April 1


Very funny, but I do put 'OK TO LEAVE AT DOOR...etc.' and about half the time they do. I've never had anything stolen, or not arrive touch wood. I dont know if its ever the same company or not, but I want it there on my doorstep. Safer than in my letter box isnt it?


----------



## mckenry (8/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Used to get a few with
> 
> "Go to the Police Station and get a verbal agreement form"
> 
> ...


When we did work experience a mate went off to the Air force and believe it or not, they have a dog squad.
Mate was asked to get a can of WD40 - (yep, nice, know that one) and a jar of K9P.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/3/16)

Metric shifters are always good


----------



## jlm (8/3/16)

Bullying and bastardisation (Negative Re-inforcement Management is how I redress that window) aside, I'm amazed that anyone would let production stop for that long for a laugh at some new on the job shitkickers expense. 

"Like yeah, nah, I'm gonna let you dickheads help **** up KPIs more than you normally do so you can all have a circle jerk and stop work while the kid does less than he does normally. Top idea team, why haven't you gone on to bigger things since you started in the 80's?"


----------



## Blind Dog (8/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> For the love of god...where the **** is the end on this stuff.....I can never find it


Went to make up some boxes the other day and couldn't find the end of the tape. Being a bright one, I figured I'd just make a shallow cut with a Stanley knife to make a new end. Made the mistake of putting down the tape, so I couldn't find the original end or the new one! 5 attempts later I just drove to kennards and bought a new roll on a dispenser


----------



## TheWiggman (8/3/16)

My dad was an industrial arts teacher and had a tin of striped paint at school. It was a regular ~4l paint tin crafted with three colours painted in striped fashion drawn down on a few spots from the lid. Inside was a large spring, a circle of ply and a shitload of sawdust from the bottom up in that order. The tin would sit innocently at the back of the paint shelf until someone asked what colour that paint was. "It's the striped paint, it's expensive so we only use it for special jobs". If the kid expressed enough enthusiasm and reasoning to warrant opening it, their (and my old man's) wish was granted and they were privy to a face full of sawdust.


----------



## Dave70 (9/3/16)

jlm said:


> Bullying and bastardisation (Negative Re-inforcement Management is how I redress that window) aside, I'm amazed that anyone would let production stop for that long for a laugh at some new on the job shitkickers expense.
> 
> "Like yeah, nah, I'm gonna let you dickheads help **** up KPIs more than you normally do so you can all have a circle jerk and stop work while the kid does less than he does normally. Top idea team, why haven't you gone on to bigger things since you started in the 80's?"


Yes its is very 80's. 
These days the shitkicker you need only log onto social media for bullying and further compromise KPI's by retiring to the toilet and slaking his raging hormones via Red Tube and smartphone. 
Very 2.0..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/3/16)

Being deleted off the bosses facebook page has been considered as workplace bullying in a recent case in Tassie, funnily enough the commiosioner who deemed that to be bullying is defending charges herself for bullying an employee while a union seretary.


----------



## Dave70 (9/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Being deleted off the bosses facebook page has been considered as workplace bullying in a recent case in Tassie, funnily enough the commiosioner who deemed that to be bullying is defending charges herself for bullying an employee while a union seretary.



I liked your comment for the sake of positive reinforcement. I don't have a facebook account so you will have to like me here. Only if you want to. Not that I care if you do. Or don't. 


(please like me    )


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/3/16)

He may want to poke you


----------



## Dave70 (9/3/16)

:wub:


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/3/16)

Wife's birthday tomorrow went down to buy a card, why are they full of all that soppy shite, don't they know wives take it literally, it's just not cool.


----------



## Dave70 (23/3/16)

A RODOX magazine fits neatly inside a B5 size envelope if soppy's not your thing.
Just saying..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Wife's birthday tomorrow went down to buy a card, why are they full of all that soppy shite, don't they know wives take it literally, it's just not cool.


Just buy her a bottle of this stuff. Tell here its just a big bottle of perfume


----------



## spog (23/3/16)

Dave70 said:


> A RODOX magazine fits neatly inside a B5 size envelope if soppy's not your thing.
> Just saying..


Is Rodox still in print ?.
If not I know where I can get some ....hmm retro porn could be worth a dollar or two on some shady intersale site.


----------



## sponge (24/3/16)

AHB?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/3/16)

Rodox? Isn't that a bath salt?


----------



## Dave70 (24/3/16)

spog said:


> Is Rodox still in print ?.
> If not I know where I can get some ....hmm retro porn could be worth a dollar or two on some shady intersale site.


Would the odd page being stuck together affect the colectability much you reckon?



wide eyed and legless said:


> Rodox? Isn't that a bath salt?


Yep. Glossy, full colour Danish bath salt.


----------



## sponge (24/3/16)

Dave70 said:


> Would the odd page being stuck together affect the colectability much you reckon?


Can you have someone 'famous' sign it?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/3/16)

Dave70 said:


> Would the odd page being stuck together affect the colectability much you reckon?
> 
> 
> Yep. Glossy, full colour Danish bath salt.


I thought it would be more Germanic...


----------



## spog (24/3/16)

Dave70 said:


> Would the odd page being stuck together affect the colectability much you reckon?
> 
> Umm... Nah I'd better not comment  my sense of humour might not go down so well,boom tish.
> 
> Yep. Glossy, full colour Danish bath salt.


----------



## sponge (7/4/16)

Just received this link from my boss man..

http://www.smh.com.au/business/consumer-affairs/hertz-to-refund-hundreds-of-customers-it-falsely-accused-of-damaging-rental-cars-20160405-gnymfe.html 

Towards the end of 2013 Hertz claimed I caused 2 lots of damage to 2 rental cars (after months of hiring cars through them for a project I was working on in SA without any issues - My work just hires us a rental car for the trip to the airport for the convenience..). Both cars were returned on a Monday morning to Sydney airport just before 5AM (with my flight being at 6AM) on consecutive Mondays. 

Those were the only two occasions I had dropped the car off before anyone was manning the Hertz office and have been the only two claims of damage to cars to date (for our entire office). One was for a metre long crack on the front windscreen ($250) and one for a completely smashed in rear passenger door ($750). Not just a scratch, but as if it had been hit by another car.

Both occasions I contacted Hertz immediately after receiving the bills and had my work chase them up for CCTV footage so that we could prove my innocence but was told that the CCTV cameras were not working during this period (or some other shit along those lines..)

Interesting to note that both those incidents occurred during the period the article reports Hertz were making false claims. Dirty feckers.


----------



## wynnum1 (7/4/16)

sponge said:


> Just received this link from my boss man..
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/business/consumer-affairs/hertz-to-refund-hundreds-of-customers-it-falsely-accused-of-damaging-rental-cars-20160405-gnymfe.html
> 
> ...


I can see a class action for interest loss of income and psychological injury.


----------



## madpierre06 (8/4/16)

wynnum1 said:


> I can see a class action for interest loss of income and psychological injury.


Plus costs asociated with increased alcohol consumption brought about by aforementioned psychological injury.


----------



## Dave70 (8/4/16)

Sly bastards with all their 'reduce the excess' suggestions at the counter. 
Whenever I hire one of their vehicles, I give it such a revving..


----------



## Blind Dog (8/4/16)

Gonna rant about the trains not working this morning. Not because they weren't working, which was a pain, nor about the recorded announcements which gave out false information, but about the retards who think they have the right to take out their anger and frustration on the station staff. It's not going to make the trains run, it's not their fault, and it makes you look like a dickhead.


----------



## spog (8/4/16)

Interesting article , on several occasions either my wife and I or my wife and her work have hired cars from Hertz and on return ALL vehicles were inspected by staff before the return was approved.
These cars were hired damn near all over this country yet each time the vehicles were returned they were inspected by women....
No faults were found and paper work was exchanged to cover both parties, nothing gets past a women,nothing !, perhaps that's where Hertz has fcked up.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/4/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Gonna rant about the trains not working this morning. Not because they weren't working, which was a pain, nor about the recorded announcements which gave out false information, but about the retards who think they have the right to take out their anger and frustration on the station staff. It's not going to make the trains run, it's not their fault, and it makes you look like a dickhead.


I was in that queue at Ringwood station this morning too.

Most folks were good about it - that was the longest orderly queue for replacment buses I have ever seen. Usually it just one big angry mob.

Sadly theres always the odd nutbag that thinks their ranting will get the trains running again.


----------



## pist (17/4/16)

I am so over distribution centres. Just picked up a carton of hop thief the other day, and its bloody skunked. Since ive opened it they won't even accept a refund. Absolutely bullshit!


----------



## Bridges (17/4/16)

pist said:


> I am so over distribution centres. Just picked up a carton of hop thief the other day, and its bloody skunked. Since ive opened it they won't even accept a refund. Absolutely bullshit!


I'd contact squires direct, well Lion Nathan at least. That's crap.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/4/16)

shit beer anyway


----------



## sponge (18/4/16)

spog said:


> Interesting article , on several occasions either my wife and I or my wife and her work have hired cars from Hertz and on return ALL vehicles were inspected by staff before the return was approved.
> These cars were hired damn near all over this country yet each time the vehicles were returned they were inspected by women....
> No faults were found and paper work was exchanged to cover both parties, nothing gets past a women,nothing !, perhaps that's where Hertz has fcked up.


I've been using Hertz for years through work across Australia and each time the car gets a once-over by staff before being returned. The problem with the two occasions where they have claimed damages is that I had returned the car before 5AM (between 4:30-4:45AM for a 6AM flight) and their office doesn't open til 5AM so no one was there to sign off on it.

It is just incredibly suspicious that the only two times Hertz have claimed damages for any of the cars I have hired have been the only two occasions where no one was there to sign off the car and have had to leave the keys in the 'after hours' drop off box. It just so happens that these two occasions fall within the period the article states Hertz had been making false claims.

If it was a little scratch on a door or something which I may not have picked up on then I'd take full responsibility. However, both claims showed serious damage to the car (windscreen and rear door) where I would have needed to be involved in some sort of accident for either of them to have happened.


Rabble, rabble, rabble..


----------



## spog (18/4/16)

sponge said:


> I've been using Hertz for years through work across Australia and each time the car gets a once-over by staff before being returned. The problem with the two occasions where they have claimed damages is that I had returned the car before 5AM (between 4:30-4:45AM for a 6AM flight) and their office doesn't open til 5AM so no one was there to sign off on it.
> 
> It is just incredibly suspicious that the only two times Hertz have claimed damages for any of the cars I have hired have been the only two occasions where no one was there to sign off the car and have had to leave the keys in the 'after hours' drop off box. It just so happens that these two occasions fall within the period the article states Hertz had been making false claims.
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone is going through the files and finding after hours drop offs like yours to fiddle the books.dodgey mongrels.


----------



## wynnum1 (19/4/16)

pist said:


> I am so over distribution centres. Just picked up a carton of hop thief the other day, and its bloody skunked. Since ive opened it they won't even accept a refund. Absolutely bullshit!


The competitors may want to buy so they can do a taste comparison with there beers .


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/5/16)

While visiting our new 2 day old granddaughter at the hospital yesterday our house got burgled.

Farken carnts.


----------



## Mardoo (1/5/16)

That's shit mate!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/5/16)

Damn you Sunday

Finished my on-call shift at 4 ...no maybe 3:45 ( or 5 depending on who was looking )

Went to pub to listen to the band and partake in celebrating the new publicans 60th

Watched the Sharks get to do the Bronco's... made me rather happy

Had a fat old time




**** this working on a Monday morning shit


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/5/16)

.....and GP.... that IS fucked


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/5/16)

Listing what's missing now....

Up to $5500 worth so far.

Grrrr


----------



## Camo6 (2/5/16)

That sucks GP. Thieving ******* scabs.


----------



## Dave70 (2/5/16)

My three and a bit year old daughter had her first dance eisteddfod yesterday. A Kodak moment to be sure. Or not. No photography or videos allowed, said the lady taking my $20 entry fee. 
Why? I asked rhetorically. Because other peoples children may be in the photo, the lady said. But you have photos of other peoples children on your social media pages, I replied. She shrugged. Its just the rules, sorry. 
Whats the world coming to when we're all presumed to be pedophiles.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/5/16)

Or maybe only the pedo's are allowed to take photo's that can be used against them latter


----------



## Tahoose (2/5/16)

Rock up to work for my normal 1300-2130 Monday arvo shift, and somebody has decided to change that to a 1330-2400 shift and hasn't bothered to tell me about it.

******* useless.


----------



## Mardoo (2/5/16)

That's really shit. I've worked those hours and three extra hours at the end of your shift at that time of night is awful. They should have asked your permission, much less let you know.


----------



## madpierre06 (2/5/16)

I wouldn't mind ONE shift at the moment, let alone an extra few hours tacked on.


----------



## Wardcliff (2/5/16)

Dave70 said:


> My three and a bit year old daughter had her first dance eisteddfod yesterday. A Kodak moment to be sure. Or not. No photography or videos allowed, said the lady taking my $20 entry fee.
> Why? I asked rhetorically. Because other peoples children may be in the photo, the lady said. But you have photos of other peoples children on your social media pages, I replied. She shrugged. Its just the rules, sorry.
> Whats the world coming to when we're all presumed to be pedophiles.


Have had the same. And it was do the lousy fux could charge more for shitty amateur photos and video, none of which will actually focus on the sole subject you have any interest in, your own child.

I just took photos with my phone anyway. F¥ck 'em!

I didn't think of it at the time, but I should have said my child can't be in photos or videos due to cultural/religious reasons. That'd f¥ck their operation. They can't take photos or videos of anything she's in, and can't exclude her, due to it being "discriminatory".


----------



## Wardcliff (2/5/16)

Now for a rant of my own: I know it's an age old topic, and there's a f¥ckzillion posts and threads and forums on it etc, but I want to voice my opinion on Government. Just a couple of examples in relation to Centrelink for now though.

I'd like to know how in the f¥ck a person can drink, vote, root, smoke, get loans, get married, sign leases etc etc at 18 years old, as an adult, (some of those can be done younger, I know), but in order to be eligible for Centrelink payments, their parents income is considered until they are 22 years old, even if they don't f¥cking live there?

Secondly, with all this bullshit over gay marriage, (who gives a sh!t who gets married?), how can it be the case that the Federal Goverment refuses to legalise gay marriage, yet Centrelink (you guessed it, Federal Government Department), recognises gay relationships and treats "marriage-like" relationships in the same way as married people, therefore considering their combined income and assets when determining eligibility for payments?

Whilst I am not gay, nor am I under 22 years of age, nor am I asking for Centrelink payments, these to me are two of the most hypocritical, blatant, in your face, bullsh¥t things I see our Government persisting with.

PS. I said "two of", leaving much room for the countless others .... 


FIN


Cheers


----------



## madpierre06 (2/5/16)

Wardcliff said:


> Now for a rant of my own: I know it's an age old topic, and there's a f¥ckzillion posts and threads and forums on it etc, but I want to voice my opinion on Government. Just a couple of examples in relation to Centrelink for now though.
> 
> I'd like to know how in the f¥ck a person can drink, vote, root, smoke, get loans, get married, sign leases etc etc at 18 years old, as an adult, (some of those can be done younger, I know), but in order to be eligible for Centrelink payments, their parents income is considered until they are 22 years old, even if they don't f¥cking live there?
> 
> ...


Cos they're bastards and they consider the money that we give them as theirs, not the nation's funding with which we entrust them. And every single thing they do is designed to keep more of thyat money in their super/pension funds.


----------



## mckenry (2/5/16)

I'm going to rant about something divisive. Negative gearing. Why the big fuss anyway? Im listening when the kids say they can't afford to buy. I don't think negative gearing is causing that. That's not my rant. It's people saying people like me are the rich getting richer. Bullshit. Let me give you my example. So, Yes, I have an investment property. Here are the rough figures. My wife and I get $20k rent per annum. We pay it back at $40k per year. Interest is about $$14k. That means we each get the take $7000 off our taxable incomes. Which is NOT $7000 BACK at taxpayers expense which the labor party keeps stating. It works out about $2k each. My wife and I have never had a days unemployment benefits. Missed the paid parental leave. baby bonus etc. Both of have worked full time all our lives. We've put as much into super as we can. We've saved. We are going to be self funded retirees. If any young people say I'm the reason they can't afford a house, just give me the nod that you're happy to pay your taxes for the rest of your life to fund this growing ageing population to be pensioners and I'll spend all my savings on cool cars, massive tv's, holidays and whatever the hell else I feel like. So what's the big deal if it gets scrapped? Nothing. My tenants rent goes up to cover most of the shortfall. Who loses then? I realise I am fortunate to have always had a job. I don't particularly like it, but I don't quit it because I need it. Fortunate, yes. Rich? No.


----------



## Nath151 (2/5/16)

mckenry said:


> I'm going to rant about something divisive. Negative gearing. Why the big fuss anyway? Im listening when the kids say they can't afford to buy. I don't think negative gearing is causing that. That's not my rant. It's people saying people like me are the rich getting richer. Bullshit. Let me give you my example. So, Yes, I have an investment property. Here are the rough figures. My wife and I get $20k rent per annum. We pay it back at $40k per year. Interest is about $$14k. That means we each get the take $7000 off our taxable incomes. Which is NOT $7000 BACK at taxpayers expense which the labor party keeps stating. It works out about $2k each. My wife and I have never had a days unemployment benefits. Missed the paid parental leave. baby bonus etc. Both of have worked full time all our lives. We've put as much into super as we can. We've saved. We are going to be self funded retirees. If any young people say I'm the reason they can't afford a house, just give me the nod that you're happy to pay your taxes for the rest of your life to fund this growing ageing population to be pensioners and I'll spend all my savings on cool cars, massive tv's, holidays and whatever the hell else I feel like. So what's the big deal if it gets scrapped? Nothing. My tenants rent goes up to cover most of the shortfall. Who loses then? I realise I am fortunate to have always had a job. I don't particularly like it, but I don't quit it because I need it. Fortunate, yes. Rich? No.


It's not so much people with one investment property it's about people with multiple properties that use negative gearing to pay no tax at all


----------



## Tahoose (2/5/16)

I think what you misunderstand is that while they pay no tax at all they are still paying massive amounts to be in that negative geared state.

Which is probably costing a lot more than what is being saved on tax.


----------



## mckenry (2/5/16)

Yes. That's it. It costs bloody heaps to ensure I have an asset in 20 years time that affords me to live like the people I have paid for to be on the pension for the last 25 years. 
I take your point about people having multiple properties to pay no tax. I don't know anyone like that though. Also if I can't negatively gear it after the next election, I sure hope they don't ask me for tax when it's finally positively geared! Yeah riiiiight.


----------



## SBOB (2/5/16)

mckenry said:


> I'm going to rant about something divisive. Negative gearing. Why the big fuss anyway?


on the other side of the argument though.. you get to deduct the losses you suffer on this investment, meanwhile obtaining any future capital gains and then you'll get a 50% discount on that cgt bill
so the 'tax payer' has offset your losses on your cash-negative investment, while you get to reap the future rewards with a discount on your capital gains tax

plus unless your investment property was a new build, it didnt 'add' anything to the economy to offset that tax payer funded yearly cash-negative investment (if its a new build, then i dont see the issue as its a +/- game of losses v employment so lets call it economy neutral)


while housing isnt a 'right', it would be nice of the tax policies werent assisting in the increasing price and supply/demand issues
(mostly devils advocate argument)


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/5/16)

Even if they scrap negative gearing mckenry that will not affect your investments, a date would be pulled out of a hat for the negative gearing to cease, it will not have any consequence on properties already negatively geared. 
Looking at the bigger picture how much money will the government save by not having to fork out pensions for self funded retirees, 
that will be the next target welfare payments, 8 out of ten people go to work to pay $150 billion welfare bill, that is the next area the government will be looking to save money, just can't go on rising the way it is.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (3/5/16)

I might be called a c unit for saying this but Im having a really shitty week. so **** you to anyone I offend.

I would rather the govt support the mum and dad investor that are working hard to support themselves and busting their arses to build an retirment nest egg to limit or mimimise what they take in pension than for them to take more form those that work hard to put in the pockets now as dole bludgers and later as pensioners for those that dont work hard.

if buying your first home is hard - gee lifes tough isnt it.

Cavet...this week I am extra Grumpy


----------



## Dave70 (3/5/16)

The median house price in somewhere like Bathurst, NSW central tablelands, is under 300K and about $250 to rent, and generally a decent spread, not some 57 square dollhouse.
Its not the fault of investors that our population is heavily biased toward eastern seabord centralization, its simply supply and demand. If you want the 2026 postcode, like the gazillion other hip and trendys, be prepared to pay through the nose for it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/5/16)

Negative gearing only works for the wealthy with mulitple properties, as stated before ( even big Mal said it was a rort ! ).... mums & dads dont make money from negative gearing, it just helps them along

Maybe they could change the rules so that you may only negative gear 1 investment property, rather that cascading multiple proprties


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/5/16)

Unfortunately GP our pension scheme doesn't follow the same path as a lot of other countries whereas the amount paid out in pension is related to the work record of that person. In Australia if someone wants to make a career of living off the dole all their working life, they will still get the same pension as someone who has worked all their life, and probably when, at the end of the day they will not ask themselves what achievements they have made in their life of living off others, they will not give a ****.


----------



## Wardcliff (3/5/16)

sponge said:


> And those stupid little plastic 'pegs' on bread bags. What good are they?!?
> 
> I'll tell you what good.. none good.


I must disagree at this point (provided we are talking about the squarish shaped clip with the split to the hole in the middle).

Those nifty little numbers have given me countless more miles out of my single plugger thongs following a "blowout". There are only so many times the plug can come out without the rubber hole splitting open. But fear not! The trusty bread clip is to a thong what a retread is to a semi trailer. Simply refit the plug, gently place the bread clip onto the stemmy part, and your thongs would then outlast Forrest Gump.

I know you will thank me for this tip one day.

Cheers


----------



## MastersBrewery (3/5/16)

Yep country towns are where housing may be within the reach of the average family. However most employment is in the capital cities. Housing prices both buying and rental are high than an average working family can afford. Now you can say go get a better job, better education etc. It's just not the way the world works. Someone has to do the low paid work, or do we end up with a $30 Caffè latte? More than 100,000 homeless some of those families. Do we really want to head down the path of the good old US of A where major cities have ghettos and slums and where daily a parent is forced to commit crime to feed their kids. There is no one clear answer. But think back to the fifties and the number of people owning more than 2 homes were very few. My mum bought a house 30 years ago for 35000 it's now worth around 350 000. The minimum wage has no where near increased by that degree. Nor teachers wages. There needs to be balance.
Ed: the 100000 home less is NSW alone.


----------



## tavas (3/5/16)

Wardcliff said:


> I must disagree at this point (provided we are talking about the squarish shaped clip with the split to the hole in the middle).
> 
> Those nifty little numbers have given me countless more miles out of my single plugger thongs following a "blowout". There are only so many times the plug can come out without the rubber hole splitting open. But fear not! The trusty bread clip is to a thong what a retread is to a semi trailer. Simply refit the plug, gently place the bread clip onto the stemmy part, and your thongs would then outlast Forrest Gump.
> 
> ...


Also good for an emergency guitar pick


----------



## Dave70 (3/5/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Unfortunately GP our pension scheme doesn't follow the same path as a lot of other countries whereas the amount paid out in pension is related to the work record of that person.* In Australia if someone wants to make a career of living off the dole all their working life, they will still get the same pension as someone who has worked all their life*, and probably when, at the end of the day they will not ask themselves what achievements they have made in their life of living off others, they will not give a ****.


But in the cases where familys are into their third and fourth generations of parasites exploiting a system designed to assist the unfortunate, its now become a proud tradition. 
You can just imagine some sparsely toothed corpulent hag bouncing her tenth grand child on her knee (the good knee - not the disability pension one) and pointing to a grainy Polaroid on the mantelpiece and informing the youngster, 'look buba, theres your great granny at her work, back then it was called the DSS'.


----------



## Wardcliff (3/5/16)

The first thing we, as a country, need to do IMO, is piss off all this money/pensions/lifelong benefits etc to our politicians. We need people in Government who are interested in running our country instead of living like fat cats and lining their own pockets.

We need to pay a fair and reasonable wage to people who do a fair and reasonable job, along with the fair and reasonable costs of their expenses (not including $15000 helicopter rides to get to work in time).






^ check out the annual average percentage change.

And here's some more light reading on how we are paying thieves to ruin our country: 
(Some is old info, but you get the hint)

http://m.smh.com.au/national/full-list-of-federal-mps-entitlements-20090521-bh0v.html

http://www.finance.gov.au/sites/default/files/PCSS%20LTCR%202014.pdf

http://www.finance.gov.au/publications/parliamentarians-reporting/former_parliamentarians_expenditure_P31.html#former_pms



We need to fix THE problem before we can fix any others!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/5/16)

What about we kill all the poor.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owI7DOeO_yg


----------



## Dave70 (3/5/16)

No good.
Every society needs a working poor.


----------



## Dave70 (3/5/16)

Or alternatively, Eat the rich. 

...Oh Lemmy.. gone so young.._sniff.._

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pMVfpKBuyI


----------



## tugger (3/5/16)

http://youtu.be/Ko35qhKnRXs


----------



## Mardoo (3/5/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8zhNb8ANe8


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/5/16)

Wardcliff said:


> . We need people in Government who are interested in running our country instead of living like fat cats and lining their own pockets.


 Good luck

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHUw5uDKAVg


----------



## spog (3/5/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Listing what's missing now....
> Up to $5500 worth so far.
> Grrrr


Fckn mongrels .


----------



## spog (3/5/16)

Nath151 said:


> It's not so much people with one investment property it's about people with multiple properties that use negative gearing to pay no tax at all


The thin end of the wedge to my mind,start at the " top end of town " get it into legislation then nail every other investor/ future planner.
Then we are all stuffed, no incentive for self funded retirees who will and do lessen the burden on the pension scheme.....a scheme which to my thinking will still be around when ?, the retirement age has been extended so we need to think why,why has it been extended and how will it be funded in the future ?.
Hitting Mum and Dad investors ( McHenry and Co ) is so very,very wrong. But shit the money's gotta come from some where. Rejigging the taxation rules and upsetting the mega wealthy in this country would be political suicide.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/5/16)

spog said:


> . Rejigging the taxation rules and upsetting the mega wealthy in this country *IS* political suicide.


Murdoch papers are already up to their normal Liberal loving shit


----------



## Bridges (3/5/16)

As ducatiboy said I have no problem with the first house being negatively geared it is the next twenty that is rorting the system. I thought negative gearing was designed as a tool to lower rental costs by creating more rental properties through private investment, and therefor the gubberment wouldn't have to provide as much low rent accommodation (commission housing). It is now driving up property prices as it is a pretty attractive proposition. The gubberment missed out on income tax worth $13.2 billion in 2010/11 alone. That is why both sides are starting to make a little bit of noise about it. Although the carbon tax raised about $6.6 billion before some buffoon decided that it had to go...


----------



## manticle (3/5/16)

Not even a rant due to brevity but fucken tig welding combined with uncommunicative tafe teachers, combined with 13 hour days = mildly fucken frustrating.
Breathe in, be zen, bend in the breeze.

**** that, let's have a Belgian quad instead.


----------



## shaunous (4/5/16)

Isnt the numbers of negatively geared houses nearly all everyday people on average wages? Im sure I seen or read that. I know many average to low paid people using negative gearing to have investment houses, me being one of them.

Should big companies be exploiting it, NO. Should we punish average wage earners for doing it, NO. Somewhere in the middle would be lovely.

Imagine just cancelling the thing, it'd send people bankrupt overnight. But hey, its what Julie did with Cattle Live Trade.


----------



## Dave70 (4/5/16)

manticle said:


> Not even a rant due to brevity but fucken tig welding combined with uncommunicative tafe teachers, combined with 13 hour days = mildly fucken frustrating.
> Breathe in, be zen, bend in the breeze.
> 
> **** that, let's have a Belgian quad instead.


Do you keep getting the electrode tip stuck on he job?
Then have to dismantle the hand piece.
Remove the tip from the collet.
Re grind it to a point.
Reassemble.
Start again and discover its virtually impossible to make the bead look seamless cos theres a big ******* blob in the middle?


I suggest the quad prior. Steadys the hand you know.


----------



## manticle (4/5/16)

That happened a bit but main issue I think was not letting enough weld puddle form before trying to apply filler.
Next week, different teacher, plus some reading about what and why should see me through. If not, I'll seek the quad option.
If I had prior exposure to oxy welding, I'd possibly be better off.


----------



## Camo6 (4/5/16)

Using a gas lens helps too as it allows you to extend the tungsten a bit to get into corners while still allowing good gas shielding.

On my second apprenticeship now and understand how rare a useful Tafe teacher is.


----------



## SBOB (4/5/16)

shaunous said:


> Imagine just cancelling the thing, it'd send people bankrupt overnight. But hey, its what Julie did with Cattle Live Trade.


any cancellation wouldnt be back dated.. it would be something like
'From January 1, negative gearing on property will only apply to new purchases that fit x, y, z criteria' (e.g. only new builds, or only the 1st property or can only claim losses from the property against the income earned from the property as opposed to offsetting earnings from other areas ie. wages)

any currently owned investment properties would continue to be able to claim whatever tax minimisation losses/claims they already currently claim with those tax laws being valid while ever that property is owned as an investment


----------



## Dave70 (4/5/16)

Camo6 said:


> Using a gas lens helps too as it allows you to extend the tungsten a bit to get into corners while still allowing good gas shielding.
> 
> On my second apprenticeship now and understand how rare a useful Tafe teacher is.


The old idiom, those who can, do: those who cant, teach seemed appropriate when I was at tech ans most of the teachers were from failed businesses or it appeared, to fat for plumbing.


----------



## Camo6 (4/5/16)

Dave70 said:


> The old idiom, those who can, do: those who cant, teach seemed appropriate when I was at tech ans most of the teachers were from failed businesses or it appeared, to fat for plumbing.


Spot on there. Got one teacher atm who's too lazy/immobile to get up to write on the whiteboard. We spend more time correcting him than he us. Pretty much teaching ourselves.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/5/16)

...those who can't teach, administrate.

I'd also throw in another old chestnut that commonly applies:
Pay peanuts. Get monkeys.

If you were good at your job, would you want to take a 50-75% pay cut to talk at a bunch of noobs? Obviously some people just love to teach, but the pay is an important factor in the quality of teachers as well.


So i'll throw in another rant topic:
The stunningly low valuation or prioritisation of education generally by the Australian population FOR ALL Australian people is embarrassing and depressing. Most people seem to either not give that much of a rat's, or if they do, just worry about their own or their kids' education.
It's OUR future, stupid!
I could bang on for several pages on how CRITICALLY it affects EVERY aspect of our society, but i'm really hoping it's not necessary.
What do you think will make the biggest difference to the future of your child: whether there's a fkn mosque down the road, or whether your child develops the options to be a entrepreneur, lawyer, doctor, engineer, or tradie instead of just being a labourer (no disrespect to labourers intended!)? But what gets people on the streets in a rally? The fkn mosque. Idiots!!! In itself, yet another great example of how important better education is.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/5/16)

Next rant:

Hearing Bill Shorten drone on makes me want to go punch a puppy.

Can the ALP seriously not find anyone better as a front man/woman?!?

Aside from being thoroughly uninspirational, he really just comes across as a union puppet. I believe in the need for strong unions. But the total control they have over 1 of our 2 major political parties is not good for our democracy/society.


----------



## Camo6 (4/5/16)

My teachers make as much as they did as sub contractors and get their super contributions, leave etc. Three days a week with extended breaks, early knock offs and don't have to kneel on formwork all day. Pretty appealing once your body gets a bit tired. Still, doesn't hurt to take a bit of pride in your work.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/5/16)

Are they any good?

I'm sure if you're crap at your job and not earning much, the teacher's salary could be a step up...


----------



## manticle (4/5/16)

Camo6 said:


> Using a gas lens helps too as it allows you to extend the tungsten a bit to get into corners while still allowing good gas shielding.
> On my second apprenticeship now and understand how rare a useful Tafe teacher is.


The torches are equipped with ceramic hoods.
All operator error here - just a lot that could be saved with some quick, thorough explanations prior to donning the mask.

We had a great teacher visit for two sessions which shows they exist (although I think he still works in industry)


----------



## Camo6 (4/5/16)

I'm amazed one of them has kept his job. There are a couple that know their stuff and teach well but we seem to have been lumped with the bad one. Oh well.


----------



## Camo6 (4/5/16)

Camo6 said:


> I'm amazed one of them has kept his job. There are a couple that know their stuff and teach well but we seem to have been lumped with the bad one. Oh well.


Was responding to Techno's post to clarify.




manticle said:


> The torches are equipped with ceramic hoods.
> All operator error here - just a lot that could be saved with some quick, thorough explanations prior to donning the mask.
> 
> We had a great teacher visit for two sessions which shows they exist (although I think he still works in industry)


Nothing worse when you're paying good money to learn. Texts and books and stuff is neat but I reckon I glean the most valuable knowledge just from chatting with teachers about their experience in their industry. FWIW I reckon 80% of good welding comes down to repeated practice. Of course that doesn't remove the importance of learning the right techniques from the start (wish I had).

And no matter how many beers you have had or how hot the day is, don't be tempted to run a few quick beads with your t shirt off. :blush:


----------



## Mardoo (4/5/16)

So that's where your nipples went...


----------



## MastersBrewery (6/5/16)

Mardoo said:


> So that's where your nipples went...


I love nipples!!
Aren't you glad there's a winter swap your all fairly safe!?!


----------



## technobabble66 (6/5/16)

You think we're the safe ones? [emoji185]


----------



## spog (6/5/16)

Sitting on my back verandah ATM , it's a calm cool night and all I can hear is the same dog barking from one street over.
This large dog barks for a minimum of 1 hour each night,I kid you not. And has done for a good 6 years.
It's owners ARE as useless as the dog,they don't give a ****,and on the topic of not giving a ****...well the Port Lincoln City Council gets a guernsey as well,actually the Council is the team captain.
No number of complaints are acted upon in this case.
Hmm, 1080 perhaps..........


----------



## mwd (6/5/16)

You are lucky got the Morons from hell across the road from me and they are home owners. 3 dogs outside 24/7 usually start barking 3.0AM and they do jack shit. Council hopeless better off calling RSPCA These dicks never exercise the dogs just let them run wild on a vacant plot. Got a Moron Son with Baseball Cap backwards and a Mazda with very loud exhaust which he loves to rev for 5 minutes before going to work at 06:45 every morning.

The only cure for these bitches would be a heatseeking missile. :angry2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWG4-4Y6Z60


----------



## madpierre06 (6/5/16)

So the Mad Monk spends $7000 of taxpayers money on wine in his last 2 months in the big chair....lucky the age of entitlement was over, bastard may have spent double. On a couple hundred thou a year and can't afford the specials at Dan's.


----------



## Airgead (7/5/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> You are lucky got the Morons from hell across the road from me and they are home owners. 3 dogs outside 24/7 usually start barking 3.0AM and they do jack shit. Council hopeless better off calling RSPCA These dicks never exercise the dogs just let them run wild on a vacant plot. Got a Moron Son with Baseball Cap backwards and a Mazda with very loud exhaust which he loves to rev for 5 minutes before going to work at 06:45 every morning.
> 
> The only cure for these bitches would be a heatseeking missile. :angry2:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWG4-4Y6Z60


Don't get me ****n started on baking dogs and useless owners. Dozy bint next door has about 15 of the little bastards who bark and howl all day. As soon as she goes out it starts. Then when she's home we have to put up with oh my darlings... Oh my babies... Did ooo miss ums mummy when she was gone. **** me sideways. I would cheerfully poison them. The only thing that stops me is that I'm secretly looking forward to the day when I snap and go psychotic... Leap the fence and strangle the little bastards in front of her with my bare hands. 


Words can not begin to express the depth of my hatred for those dogs. Council are useless. Many complaints zero fucks given.


----------



## technobabble66 (7/5/16)

Poison the dozy bint. Let the innocent doggies go free. 

Hey, fwiw, many councils won't allow you to have that many dogs. Are you sure they've checked/know the number that are there?

A friend of mine used to have 5 dogs & the council (Darebin) required him to have signed consent forms from his neighbours. 
Apologies if that story just rubs salt in the wound! [emoji57]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/16)

When I was in the Upper Hunter i had a mate who worked at the pound as a general dogs body, He used to "recycle" pig dogs thru the place. Amazing how many dogs went in there marked as x-breed :lol:


Mind you, he ended up with some very good pig dogs in the end


----------



## Dave70 (7/5/16)

Airgead said:


> Don't get me ****n started on baking dogs and useless owners. Dozy bint next door has about 15 of the little bastards who bark and howl all day. As soon as she goes out it starts. Then when she's home we have to put up with oh my darlings... Oh my babies... Did ooo miss ums mummy when she was gone. **** me sideways. I would cheerfully poison them. The only thing that stops me is that I'm secretly looking forward to the day when I snap and go psychotic... Leap the fence and strangle the little bastards in front of her with my bare hands.
> 
> 
> Words can not begin to express the depth of my hatred for those dogs. Council are useless. Many complaints zero fucks given.


Its worse when you actually _like_ your neighbors, like mine. Solid, hardworking and generous to a fault. But she will have her King Charles spaniels. 
When away, as they often are on business, the little ***** yelp like Jerry Halls cameo on the Bryan Ferry cover of "Lets Stick Together". Im talking ******* hours, from sunset to at least midnight. You wouldn't think it would be possible, but its true. Piercing and shrill bursts at half second frequency. To compound this, their concrete driveway with canter levered veranda lends an amphitheater / reverb quality to the brouhaha . If you could produce tincture o irritation, those dogs would have it in spades. 
Its no joke, sound torture is legit. 


Woh, look at the time. Better watch The Revenant before 20th Century Fox sue me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/16)

I had an ex that had these ******* Pomeranian's.... basically a wooly chiwawahahah...

One of them used to just bark and ******* bark


I had a Staffy at the time....


The Staffy soon got tired of the barking and decided to shut the little shit of a thing up permanently

Lets just say that things did not go down well, she moved on soon afterwards.


----------



## spog (7/5/16)

Dave70 said:


> Its worse when you actually _like_ your neighbors, like mine. Solid, hardworking and generous to a fault. But she will have her King Charles spaniels.
> When away, as they often are on business, the little c*nts yelp like Jerry Halls cameo on the Bryan Ferry cover of "Lets Stick Together". Im talking ******* hours, from sunset to at least midnight. You wouldn't think it would be possible, but its true. Piercing and shrill bursts at half second frequency. To compound this, their concrete driveway with canter levered veranda lends an amphitheater / reverb quality to the brouhaha . If you could produce tincture o irritation, those dogs would have it in spades.
> Its no joke, sound torture is legit.
> 
> ...


Dab some peanut paste on some laxettes and throw them over the fence.
The little feckers will be too scarred to bark.


----------



## technobabble66 (7/5/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> ... ******* Pomeranian's.....


'Nuff said.


----------



## mckenry (8/5/16)

Argh. Dogs and neighbours. I have a neighbour that is missing a few screws. Single mum (nothing wrong with that, but uses it as an excuse for EVERYTHING) lazy kid and four bloody dogs. 2 massive agro things and two jack Russell crosses. I've had run ins with them for years about it. Mostly the dogs bark when the owner leaves or arrives. But they can go off at any noise. There's a long long story, but I'm just waiting for the big dogs to get out and I beat them to death in self defence, even if I have to chase them 3km down the road.


----------



## wynnum1 (8/5/16)

Airgead said:


> Don't get me ****n started on baking dogs and useless owners. Dozy bint next door has about 15 of the little bastards who bark and howl all day. As soon as she goes out it starts. Then when she's home we have to put up with oh my darlings... Oh my babies... Did ooo miss ums mummy when she was gone. **** me sideways. I would cheerfully poison them. The only thing that stops me is that I'm secretly looking forward to the day when I snap and go psychotic... Leap the fence and strangle the little bastards in front of her with my bare hands.
> 
> 
> Words can not begin to express the depth of my hatred for those dogs. Council are useless. Many complaints zero fucks given.


With the "baking dog " you could try airbnb in some countries thats sunday roast and have even been told that guard dogs have to be protected and there are no wild pigeons .


----------



## gap (8/5/16)

wynnum1 said:


> With the "baking dog " you could try airbnb in some countries thats sunday roast and have even been told that guard dogs have to be protected and there are no wild pigeons .


Would you please translate that for us English speaking and reading people.


----------



## Airgead (8/5/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Poison the dozy bint. Let the innocent doggies go free.
> 
> Hey, fwiw, many councils won't allow you to have that many dogs. Are you sure they've checked/know the number that are there?
> 
> ...


I have been tempted... 

Hornsby shire has a rural section so the council in their infinite wisdom had devised that this means that no restrictions on dog numbers is an appropriate position. Because people need lots of working dogs of their 2 acre market garden obviously. So 15 Maltese crosses in a backyard the size of a postage stamp poses no problem. 

Idiot woman works for a doggie rescue place which is lovely but all the ones they can't re home because they have issues... Like compulsive barking, she brings home and adds to the collection. New one showed up last week. 

I just wish someone would go round her house with a nail gun and seal up all her doors and windows. Then set fire to the house.


----------



## Weizguy (8/5/16)

Airgead said:


> Hornsby shire has a rural section so the council in their infinite wisdom had devised that this means that no restrictions on dog numbers is an appropriate position. Because people need lots of working dogs of their 2 acre market garden obviously. So 15 Maltese crosses in a backyard the size of a postage stamp poses no problem.


The Maltese cross is a symbol of the St John organisation, which is an aid organisation with ambulances and such.

The maltese crosses mentioned above are a source of annoyance which has bugged me throughout my life.
The ex with whom I have children used to have a Maltese terrorist that liked to snuggle with her in bed, under the covers. One night I rolled over in bed, and awoke to the confrontation of a snapping, snarling beast in my face (literally in my face) while in bed with her. I should have called it quits then, instead of taking my frazzled nerves out to sleep in the lounge room.

The most recent ex has a Shih Tzu cross and a Maltese hybrid, and they both bark a lot, and torment the neighbours. The guy next door responds by poking the brushcutter under the fence to try and get the dogs, according to the ex, as well as yelling at the dogs to "Get inside" with their endless barking.
We're no longer together, but she thinks it's OK for the last few years to sleep in the lounge room (with fireplace -rental house) on the new couch with the dogs, with piss-mats on the walls and floor where the dogs can relieve themselves in the night.Has not slept in her bed for the last 2 years, AFAIK.
The dogs are OK to me, but are very needy and (were) demanding of my time.
Oh, and it's OK to pat the dogs while eating and have the dogs lick your face and/or kiss the dogs, but NOT OK to question the relationship between your woman and her dogs (however unnatural and excessive it seems to normal people).


----------



## Florian (8/5/16)

Three times and you're a dummy...


----------



## spog (8/5/16)

Get a Chinese wife, apparently they can whip up a mean puppy chow mien ,shit marry one who is related to Jeffery Dahmer and she'll eat the owner as well.
Nothing like killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/5/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> One night I rolled over in bed, and awoke to the confrontation of a snapping, snarling beast in my face (literally in my face) while in bed with her. I should have called it quits then, instead of taking my frazzled nerves out to sleep in the lounge room.


Are you discussing your ex or the dog here?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> The ex with whom I have children used to have a Maltese terrorist
> 
> The most recent ex has a Shih Tzu cross and a Maltese hybrid,


I detect a theme here.....


----------



## tugger (8/5/16)

My neighbours dog barks non stop all night to get inside the house. 
The lazy fat bitch sometimes gets up to let the dog in but it's pretty rare. 

I spoke to a mate who works at jaycar and he gave me an electronic cricket kit an amplifier kit and a directional speaker. 
It's hooked up to a mic triggered by the barking dog, you get the idea. 

I have seen the old guy outside in undies beating the ground trying to stop the noise. 
Best thing is I can't really hear it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/16)

tugger said:


> My neighbours dog barks non stop all night to get inside the house.
> The lazy fat bitch sometimes gets up to let the dog in but it's pretty rare.
> 
> I spoke to a mate who works at jaycar and he gave me an electronic cricket kit an amplifier kit and a directional speaker.
> ...



I like it


----------



## Wardcliff (12/5/16)

sponge said:


> And those stupid little plastic 'pegs' on bread bags. What good are they?!?
> 
> I'll tell you what good.. none good.


Sorry Sponge, I know I replied to this, but I just came across this pic. Had to give the visual response. It's served me well!

CheersView attachment 88562


----------



## Wardcliff (12/5/16)

sponge said:


> And those stupid little plastic 'pegs' on bread bags. What good are they?!?
> 
> I'll tell you what good.. none good.


Sorry Sponge, I know I replied to this, but I just came across this pic. Had to give the visual response. It's served me well!

Cheers


----------



## spog (12/5/16)

Arse hole insurance cheats and the equally piss weak insurance company that couldn't see nor read let alone grasp the obvious .

So the story,last August my Daughter damaged another car while parking when I say damaged I mean it was super minor, it left a small smudge of paint on the front bumper of her car and a superficial dent in the side of the other ( a van),no worries doing the right thing she left a note .
Then BAM ! she gets a letter of demand from a debt collector who presents a quote from a crash repairer and the quote looks as if it was written by a pre schooler on scrap paper...FFS !
When the debt collection mob were asked if the crash repairer was accredited the answer was " dunno", after consulting me my Daughter said she didn't accept the answer,actually I said " tell em to fuckoff".
Along comes the same demand with a pay up or else, "No, go through the insurance company " .
Then the insurance company gets involved...interestingly .
The bullshit claim actually states damage for the other side if the vehicle as well ! ...buggered if I know how that works but its been tried with me before.
So photos of the claimed damage are asked for and photos of the paint on my Daughters car are sent in kind,FOUR ******* times because some half sucked off muppet in an office can't file shit correctly ( sack the useless ......) .
The photos of the damage were supplied with a statement saying the pics were taken on the day at the place after the note was taken from under the windscreen hmmm, the pics show a van that has been abused in the excess and curiously both the van and the ground around it are as dry as a bone yet it was pissing down with rain that day!.....no body in the insurance company office spotted that one,but when it was mentioned the reply was " oh that doesn't matter".
The pics show damage to a height of 1.300 metres ,she was driving a Magna not a ******* monster truck ! .
Some of the claim states the rear seats of the van had to be removed to fix the damage,when the insurance company was told the van didn't have rear seats as its an electrical contractors van filled with cable and tools etc the reply was," oh it doesn't matter"
Yet the van has not been repaired and the claim says it has ! " oh it doesn't matter ".
All this blatant rip off crap was stated to the insurance company over the phone and sent in Emails ( four ******* times) with strong recommendations it be looked at very closely yet all they want is the claim payment made so it can be closed.
Honestly I cannot comprehend the casual couldn't be stuffed attitude ,surely there is a department that handles such things in their company but I'm sure as shit not going to ask lest it cause some useless robotic numb skull ******* moron to be late for morning tea......


----------



## Wardcliff (12/5/16)

Spog, is your vehicle insured with the same company as theirs?

It sounds like they are claiming the whole cost of repairs, rather than an excess. Is that right?

** I HAVE HAD EXPERIENCE IN SOME FIELDS WHICH LEAD ME TO WRITE THE FOLLOWING. SOME OF IT IS COMMON SENSE, SOME IS PLAIN FACT, SOME IS PERSONAL OPINION. YOUR CHOICES AND/OR ACTIONS SHOULD BE WELL CONSIDERED AND NOT BASED SOLELY (IF AT ALL) ON MY POST **

Firstly, I would DEFINITELY keep all correspondence and write down 'verbatim' or as close to it, all spoken interactions, along with time, date and contact number of other party.

I would invite them (insurance company/ies) to prove your daughter did the damage. Hell, invite them to prove she was even there on the day. Sure, she left a note, but anybody could have written that. Sure, she sent emails stating she caused minor damage, but none of that proves she created the damage being claimed. 

I would presume the insurance company would have expected a Police report for the "extensive damage" done, particularly if there were 'witnesses or CCTV'. I'd ask for the reference (event) number so you can chase it up. It should list your daughter and her car in the report if any of this crap has in fact been reported to the Police. If not, less ground for them to stand on.

Ask the insurer if they can outline the details for their mandatory Internal Review Process, and their mandatory External Review Process, or if you should simply bypass them both and take your complaint direct to the Australian Securities and Investment Commission. Might not hurt to mention the Financial Services Ombudsman either, just to make it sound complete. (And no harm in starting to ask about your options with these agencies anyway).

Also I'd ask if the "repairer" who wrote the "quote", would be willing to front these agencies and say that the damage was even "possibly" caused by the same incident, let alone "probably", let alone "definitely", (which nobody could say anyway). Remember that each different incident warrants a different claim (and therefore another excess). Hence the reason these grubs are trying to get it repaired at your daughter's cost.

At the end of the day, there is no Police (at least NSW) action likely to be taken due to the statute of limitations. They couldn't prove beyond a reasonable doubt that your daughter caused ALL the damage anyway.

As far as any civil claim goes, these teeter on the balance of probabilities, meaning the onus is to prove that it "most likely happened", rather than "it ******* did happen". From the information given, any magistrate should be expected to have enough common sense to see straight through this bullshit.

If it were me, I'd stand my ground and let them prove their bullshit story, rather than give in as the little guy.


----------



## warra48 (12/5/16)

I'm a retired insurance claims manager.
What Wardcliff wrote is excellent advice.
And don't deal with the monkeys on the shop floor, insist on dealing only with the claims manager or his superior, on the basis that the monkey has no authority other than to mindlessly repeat their stupid demands.

I would also threaten them with a claim for your own costs (time lost from work, inconvenience, administrative, stress, etc etc) if they persist with their bullshit demands.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/5/16)

Yep

Tell them that you will take it to court straight up, no if, no buts. ( you have the right for the court to sort it out ) and ask them for any evidence they have to substantiate the claim

A letter of demand dont mean sweet fuckall unless it is issued by a court

If they do demand, then they will need to take you to court


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/5/16)

I like the consideration banks, governments and insurance companies give to other peoples money, they are never the losers, its us the punters. Insurance companies are there to make money, we pay a fee, they look after that money, if we don't make a claim they keep that money, they don't ever lose. As Warra says the shit kickers at the bottom are not worth dealing with, you need to go higher and talk to someone who cares about the companies profit and loss, which we all know is more profit than loss.
Now AAMI insurance have their own panel beating workshops ( don't know why any insurance company didn't do this sooner ) they really do go over the car and check that they are not fixing any previous damage, a couple of weeks ago a woman in a four wheel drive backed into my wife at the traffic lights, when I took the car in the guy in charge of the workshop was extremely diligent about what they would be fixing, nothing more nothing less.
Glad you didn't tell a story about bank fees spog that would open up a huge can of worms. h34r:


----------



## manticle (13/5/16)

Camo6 said:


> I'm amazed one of them has kept his job. There are a couple that know their stuff and teach well but we seem to have been lumped with the bad one. Oh well.


Well last night's teacher is the polar opposite. Learnt more in 10 mins with him than 3+ hours the previous week with the barely present other guy.


----------



## manticle (13/5/16)

You already know they're scammers spog and they haven't a leg to stand on so just echoing above - keep records, write everything down with dates, any emails or texts and if you speak to anyone on the phone, make sure you get their name.
What's the name of the insurance company? Happy to share?
Was your daughter insured with someone else?


----------



## Dave70 (13/5/16)

Every time I tangle with a bank, Telstra, insurance company etc, I like to inform the customer service person that 'this phone call may be recorded for legal purposes'. 
Its a great ice breaker.


----------



## madpierre06 (13/5/16)

Seriously, how many more people are gonna lose their jobs for the sake of 'economic productivity, rationalisation,global workplace, bullshit, bullshit bullshit......et al"...just had a bloke drop by to install a new electrickery meter. Turns out it's linked to 3G network, which means that some drone already sitting at A DESK can read your meter. Which means any meter readers out there are now out of jobs also. But I'm sure your local PM will spin how this is a win for innovation in the global m,arketplace. The plus side...I get a fancy new app which lets me monitor how much of the aforementioned electrickery my heat belt and fermenting fridge are using.

Arseholes!!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/5/16)

And those meters can calculate on peak time usage. ....... Ie you get charged more at peak times. Thats why they are changing out meters

I will bet that your spark bill gpes up.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/5/16)

And those meters can calculate on peak time usage. ....... Ie you get charged more at peak times. Thats why they are changing out meters

I will bet that your spark bill gpes up.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/5/16)

Stupid mobile phone


----------



## sponge (13/5/16)

Hey Stu, sounds like those meters can calculate on peak time usage.

Not sure if you've heard the news..?


----------



## Droopy Brew (13/5/16)

You must like this Sponge?


----------



## madpierre06 (13/5/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And those meters can calculate on peak time usage. ....... Ie you get charged more at peak times. Thats why they are changing out meters
> 
> I will bet that your spark bill gpes up.


Tricky bit is that it was the current retailer (who I have just swicthed from) who installed them, not the overiding electricity authority. Whic likely means that when my new retailer needs to read the meter, he's liklely gonna abe charged to access it which is more than likely gonna be passed on to me. Wonder how legal/ehtical that is?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/5/16)

Look on the bright side, the system is not infallible, I bet there is someone out there who is hacking into the system and winding back the usage.
Or you could go the other way. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgKQihUEFA0


----------



## madpierre06 (13/5/16)

Asked about that possibility...bloke reckons their system automatically checks your meter (hourly or daily, don't recall which) to pick up any anomallies.


----------



## spog (13/5/16)

Wardcliff said:


> Spog, is your vehicle insured with the same company as theirs?
> 
> It sounds like they are claiming the whole cost of repairs, rather than an excess. Is that right?
> 
> ...





warra48 said:


> I'm a retired insurance claims manager.
> What Wardcliff wrote is excellent advice.
> And don't deal with the monkeys on the shop floor, insist on dealing only with the claims manager or his superior, on the basis that the monkey has no authority other than to mindlessly repeat their stupid demands.
> 
> I would also threaten them with a claim for your own costs (time lost from work, inconvenience, administrative, stress, etc etc) if they persist with their bullshit demands.


The same insurance company is unknown ,ie theirs / hers.
Thank you both so very much for your suggestions and advice,my Daughter has paid a $ 750.00 excess ( much to my extreme anger ) to get the issue done.
My anger is not at my girl but at the company purely for its complacent attitude and lack of action in relation to blatant ........
Honestly how can any person employed by the company or indeed any job be so blinkered to the facts and yet not have to steady their hand to stop it from shaking come pay day.
A sad indictment , sad indeed. 
I'm not going to name the company as this is a public forum ,but I'd like to,the issue will be pursued further.


----------



## wynnum1 (14/5/16)

If the damage claimed is impossible to be caused then putting in a fraud report may be worth doing look what happened with the hire car company .There are laws about the conduct of debt collectors and they may have been breached .


----------



## wynnum1 (14/5/16)

madpierre06 said:


> Asked about that possibility...bloke reckons their system automatically checks your meter (hourly or daily, don't recall which) to pick up any anomallies.


They want these meters to charge extra for peak useage and solar power there has been a prosecution for removing the meter in Victoria but that was for not being work by electrician and unsafe.With these meters they save on the cost of meter readers and with payroll tax would think that the government may need to put a tax on meters when these companies move to overseas call centers .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/16)

So the savings made by employing less on the payroll will "trickle down" to the end user in the form of cheaper electricity...right ?


----------



## manticle (14/5/16)

Also known as 'dripfeeding'


----------



## wynnum1 (14/5/16)

"trickle down" _don’t piss in my pocket_ and tell me it’s raining.


----------



## madpierre06 (14/5/16)

More like evaporation.....bastards.


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/5/16)

Get a cell jammer that'll fix that lil red wagon.


----------



## wynnum1 (15/5/16)

The 3 g broadband i have says that if it over heats it will shut down do these meters have that problem.


----------



## tugger (15/5/16)

On the topic of broardband. Telstra charges me $255 a month for unlimited phone Foxtel with 2 boxes and unlimited internet at up to 100mbps. 
I get mabee 30 sometimes mostly under 5mbps. 
Check out the speed test screen shots. 
I have complained but you know how that works. I can't wait to get nbn.


----------



## technobabble66 (16/5/16)

Fwiw, as a comparison. This is my ADSL connection, keeping in mind it's after midnight when tested. Apologies for rubbing in a bit of salt [emoji6]


----------



## WarmerBeer (16/5/16)

I'm currently staying in a very small country town, over 2 hours drive from London.

Australian "Broadband" sucks.


----------



## niftinev (16/5/16)

tugger said:


> On the topic of broardband. Telstra charges me $255 a month for unlimited phone Foxtel with 2 boxes and unlimited internet at up to 100mbps.
> I get mabee 30 sometimes mostly under 5mbps.
> Check out the speed test screen shots.
> I have complained but you know how that works. I can't wait to get nbn.
> ...


my daughter was happy with her net and foxtel through telstra then a year ago the NBN was connected into her house (literally) so they switched but stayed with telstra and now their internet is ******* hopeless.

great work telstra, thought it was supposed to be better but as usual one step forward and two steps back ( yep i told her to flick them and go with someone else) useless bunch of dickwads


----------



## sp0rk (16/5/16)

tugger said:


> On the topic of broardband. Telstra charges me $255 a month for unlimited phone Foxtel with 2 boxes and unlimited internet at up to 100mbps.
> I get mabee 30 sometimes mostly under 5mbps.
> Check out the speed test screen shots.
> I have complained but you know how that works. I can't wait to get nbn.
> ...


"Up To"
If you're on copper (and usually even on Hybrid connections), the problem you most likely have is you're a fair distance from the exchange and you're having a decent amount of signal loss/line noise and your speed drops by the time the signal gets to you
This is a technology failure, not a Telstra failure



niftinev said:


> my daughter was happy with her net and foxtel through telstra then a year ago the NBN was connected into her house (literally) so they switched but stayed with telstra and now their internet is ******* hopeless.
> 
> great work telstra, thought it was supposed to be better but as usual one step forward and two steps back ( yep i told her to flick them and go with someone else) useless bunch of dickwads


Telstra don't own or control the NBN (well, through force they do...), your gripe is with NBN Co


----------



## sp0rk (16/5/16)

Sitting at work and just realised I pitched 1 rehydrated packet of notto into a 1.070 extra stout :/
Hopefully it hasn't really kicked off yet and when I get home this afternoon I'll rehydrate the pack of windsor I have in the fridge to help it along


----------



## wynnum1 (16/5/16)

Build it and they will come when did all these television download services start .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/5/16)

sp0rk said:


> Telstra don't own or control the NBN (well, through force they do...), your gripe is with NBN Co


Not quite true.

If Telstra have congestion out to the "real world" then the prob is with Telstra

NBN backhauls to the POI's are pretty good. We vary rarely have issues with the NBN network, but if our aggregation link to the WWW is not enough then it will slow speeds.

The main issues are backhauls from the POI's ( which is not NBN responsability ) and the link to the WWW ( again not NBN )

Telstra are basically running out of bandwidth ( except if your a business or corporate customer, but expect to pay big $$ ) and the fact that they dont have much wiggle room part of the network fails


----------



## sp0rk (16/5/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Not quite true.
> 
> If Telstra have congestion out to the "real world" then the prob is with Telstra
> 
> ...


Telstra aren't the only ones with the links, TPG, PIPE and a few others have them too, but we're not blaming them


----------



## shaunous (16/5/16)

Y'all think your internet is slow. Try living on a farm trying to run a business.


----------



## niftinev (16/5/16)

sp0rk said:


> Telstra aren't the only ones with the links, TPG, PIPE and a few others have them too, but we're not blaming them


no but the others are not supplying the service here, it's effin telstra otherwise the beef would be with some else


edit
you a part owner in them spork most useles........


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/5/16)

shaunous said:


> Y'all think your internet is slow. Try living on a farm trying to run a business.


You can get 25MBs NBN Fixed wireless at your place. Faster than my ADSL in town


----------



## sp0rk (16/5/16)

niftinev said:


> no but the others are not supplying the service here, it's effin telstra otherwise the beef would be with some else
> 
> 
> edit
> you a part owner in them spork most useles........


Used to work for them, I know just a little bit about telecommunication networks...


----------



## Mardoo (17/5/16)




----------



## shaunous (17/5/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You can get 25MBs NBN Fixed wireless at your place. Faster than my ADSL in town


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## sp0rk (17/5/16)

shaunous said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa???


He's right, unless you're on the south side off Kangaroo Creek Rd, you should be able to get Fixed Wireless
Just plug your address in here
http://www.nbnco.com.au/sell-nbn-services/rollout-map.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/5/16)

I already checked his address 

Come talk to me


----------



## sp0rk (17/5/16)

I forgot you two were intimate


----------



## shaunous (18/5/16)

Fark Yeh!!!!

Pretty sure the wife locked me into some 2yr contract with Foxtel though. I'll check up on this...


Thanks men...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/5/16)

shaunous said:


> Fark Yeh!!!!
> 
> Pretty sure the wife locked me into some 2yr contract with Foxtel though. I'll check up on this...
> 
> ...


Well, your screwed if your are

25Mb/100Gb $54mth

Voip phones are $10-30mnth depending on what plan you want, so you can get ride of that exy telstra copper


----------



## malt and barley blues (20/5/16)

madpierre06 said:


> Which means any meter readers out there are now out of jobs also. But I'm sure your local PM will spin how this is a win for innovation in the global m,arketplace. The plus side...I get a fancy new app which lets me monitor how much of the aforementioned electrickery my heat belt and fermenting fridge are using.
> 
> Arseholes!!!


Over the years there must be loads of jobs that have disappeared thanks to some innovation or something which lost its convenience, milk men, garbo's, window cleaners, chimney sweeps, door to door salesmen, ice men. Next we will be having driver less cabs and trains, not to mention how many jobs have been lost to automation in industry, but there always seem to be other jobs created to take up the slack.


----------



## madpierre06 (20/5/16)

malt & barley blues said:


> Over the years there must be loads of jobs that have disappeared thanks to some innovation or something which lost its convenience, milk men, garbo's, window cleaners, chimney sweeps, door to door salesmen, ice men. Next we will be having driver less cabs and trains, not to mention how many jobs have been lost to automation in industry, but there always seem to be other jobs created to take up the slack.


Yeah, I'm not too sure how many more jobs can be created for those who continue to lose out for the reasons mentioned. Maybe there are more jobs because they've cut down the number of hours in any given shift so that one shift becomes two...you get my drift. And if you have two oor more of these type of 'jobs' you're going to be paying a shitload more tax than you should during the year when you need the money in your pocket the most. This thing isn't about convenience though...purely a way to screw more money out of us, I found a leaflet the other day they had sent me extolling the virtues of how wonderful life was going to be now that I could manage my electricity usage with their lovely new shiny gizmo.


----------



## shaunous (21/5/16)

Theyre the least of the worries for NSW electricity workers. Cutting jobs like no tomorrow. 800 to go again soon. Essential Energy being the company. Theyre going on a much publicised 80hr strike next week.


----------



## madpierre06 (21/5/16)

Gonna be a tipping point at some stage where the whole shithouse will have to come down.


----------



## spog (21/5/16)

Had a bloody good day today, fiddling and faffing around ,a warm sunny day topped with a few tasty brews and then the sun decided it was tired and fucked off .

Not happy!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/5/16)

Day was awesome up here

So far this year there hasnt been a need for a jumper

Sucks to be living down south


----------



## spog (21/5/16)

Living down south does suck at times but so far this year the weather has been mild/ warm,other parts of SA have had a dose of cold wet weather but not yet here where I live.
Tomorrow may be a different story,no worries it'll be brew day !


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/5/16)

Could be worse...you could be living in Melbourne


----------



## Camo6 (21/5/16)

Been beautiful down here surprisingly. Next weeks gonna get cold by the sound of it. 
Always easier to add a layer than remove one hence why I'd recommend only brewing with Cocko during the Winter months.


----------



## Camo6 (21/5/16)

In Antarctica.


----------



## Camo6 (21/5/16)

During a blizzard.


----------



## Camo6 (21/5/16)

Blindfolded.


----------



## goomboogo (21/5/16)

Camo6 said:


> Blindfolded.


The blindfold is useless when the image is already seared into the retina.


----------



## Camo6 (21/5/16)

That's when the watermelon baller comes into play.


----------



## goomboogo (21/5/16)

Camo6 said:


> That's when the watermelon baller comes into play.


I always wondered what a watermelon baller was really for.


----------



## warra48 (22/5/16)

Had a ranting good weekend with the HUB mob.
Drove up early Sat morning with Les Weizguy for company.
Brewday at Black Duck Brewery in Port Macquarie. Tasted all their beers.
Dinner with the mob that night, followed by a tasty Dunhill cigar.
Drive back home this morning with Les again for company.

Bet we had a better weekend than you did. :chug:  :lol: :beerbang:


----------



## SBOB (23/5/16)

warra48 said:


> Bet we had a better weekend than you did. :chug:  :lol: :beerbang:


I don't know... I flew to New Orleans, had a couple of local tasty beers last night with my jambalaya, and I'm currently drinking an ipa while waiting for my seared gulf shrimp po-boy.... 
Lets call it a tie


----------



## manticle (23/5/16)

The 'my life is better than yours' thread is somewhere else.
This thread is for grumbling.


----------



## technobabble66 (27/5/16)

#1. Man-buns.

Does this require an explanation?? If so, you're probably part of the problem. Somehow.

Every time i see one i'm torn between punching the wearer in the face, or grabbing them by the shoulders and giving them a good hard shake plus a lecture on manning up.

Edit: or maybe they need a big hug and told ... i don't know, ... just stop being a mainstream narcissistic marketing slave.
Wake. The. ****. Up.


----------



## technobabble66 (27/5/16)

#2. The dickhead "manly" voiceover at quarter-time breaks in the (AFL) footy telling the tale of some manly challenge to the teams.
Do those fuckwits at 7 seriously not realize it's an amazing imitation of the Mad Max 3 Thunderdome announcer?? Or if they do, do they not realise it's meant to be a parody of bullshit macho hype?!?

I find myself screaming at the TV.


----------



## spog (28/5/16)

The last time I had the TV on an AFL game it was the ANZAC round and like you I screamed at the ****'n shite they were pushing.
Words like brave,courageous etc.
Fuckwits.


----------



## klangers (6/6/16)

Can I just say that I am honestly fecking sick of the endemic tailgating by halfwit, dual-cab 4x4 ute driving, agro dickheads who frequent the M7.


----------



## Dave70 (7/6/16)

klangers said:


> Can I just say that I am honestly fecking sick of the endemic tailgating by halfwit, dual-cab 4x4 ute driving, agro dickheads who frequent the M7.


Then get in the left lane..


----------



## klangers (7/6/16)

You make me sound like I drive like a clueless grandma. I don't, and I hold an HR license

It happens regardless of lane choices.

It's like they can't grasp that traffic occurs further than 1 car in front


----------



## wynnum1 (7/6/16)

spog said:


> The last time I had the TV on an AFL game it was the ANZAC round and like you I screamed at the ****'n shite they were pushing.
> Words like brave,courageous etc.
> Fuckwits.


Can remember in the dark ages going to bunderberg in Queensland when i think there was only two television stations one was abc and the other would have AFL on a saturday afternoon that could be the reason that Queensland win the state of origon .


----------



## shaunous (7/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> Then get in the left lane..


BOOM!!!


----------



## klangers (7/6/16)

Yeah. Ranting helps to get it off one's chest... antagonizing the ranter makes the ranter more cranky!


----------



## shaunous (7/6/16)

Hahaha. All good klangers. Rant away.


----------



## shaunous (7/6/16)

My turn. 
Idiots in shit box cars doing burnouts all times of day and night on a blind bridge corner below my house. I dont know whether to teach them a lesson,call the cops or show them how to do a proper burn out. 
Oh and then throwing their blown tyres in the river, which really gets me.


----------



## spog (7/6/16)

technobabble66 said:


> #1. Man-buns.
> 
> Does this require an explanation?? If so, you're probably part of the problem. Somehow.
> 
> ...


A Nephew of mine has a man bun,yeah I'm not keen on them either and ive stirred him about it but I'd never go further as he is a Sensei in some form of human origami.


----------



## spog (7/6/16)

Off work ATM due to Pneumonia after having the home phone of the hook for nearly nine months because of annoying " charity " callers I put it back on this morning as I'm expecting a call from the doctor.
Well **** me side ways if I'm not answering calls from charities,the next one is gunna cop it.
Once the doctor has called I'm having the clinic remove my home number for contact and use mobile only.
The house phone is getting screwed to the wall in my Grand Daughters cubby as a toy.
Almost 9 months ! Persistent annoying bunch off........


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/6/16)

tried this?

https://www.donotcall.gov.au/


----------



## Dave70 (7/6/16)

shaunous said:


> My turn.
> Idiots in shit box cars doing burnouts all times of day and night on a blind bridge corner below my house. I dont know whether to teach them a lesson,call the cops or show them how to do a proper burn out.
> Oh and then throwing their blown tyres in the river, which really gets me.


EPA on the spot fines for illegal dumping - up to $7500 + having your car impounded + about $1500 in fines for first offence. If your stupid / lazy enough to be doing this within earshot of peoples houses when there's a gazillion miles of virtually deserted roads not far out of town, you deserve everything you get. 
Go ahead, **** their day.


----------



## spog (7/6/16)

Yep, but registered charities are exempt from DNC .
As we were told,but we are on the DNC register.


----------



## shaunous (7/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> EPA on the spot fines for illegal dumping - up to $7500 + having your car impounded + about $1500 in fines for first offence. If your stupid / lazy enough to be doing this within earshot of peoples houses when there's a gazillion miles of virtually deserted roads not far out of town, you deserve everything you get.
> Go ahead, **** their day.


Cops know about it and council know about it, the burnouts even go to their driveway.


----------



## shaunous (7/6/16)

spog said:


> Yep, but registered charities are exempt from DNC .
> As we were told,but we are on the DNC register.



Same here spog, mobile and home phone both registered, both get calls from charities, mobile rarely, home phone 5+ times a day, to the point we never answer it now, which is a shame because im living in my late grandparents house with the same number and their old friends call to talk farming and what not.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/6/16)

shaunous said:


> My turn.
> Idiots in shit box cars doing burnouts all times of day and night on a blind bridge corner below my house. I dont know whether to teach them a lesson,call the cops or show them how to do a proper burn out.
> Oh and then throwing their blown tyres in the river, which really gets me.


Teach them a leason

Show them how to do a burnout

Then call the cops


----------



## sp0rk (7/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Show them how to do a burnout


Agreed
Oh wait, he's got a 3.0L Patrol (well he did last time I saw him), it'd shit the bed as soon as it gets on boost


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/6/16)

He no longer has the Patrol....


----------



## sp0rk (7/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> He no longer has the Patrol....


In that case, the cruiser MIGHT be able to rip a skid


----------



## niftinev (7/6/16)

shaunous said:


> Same here spog, mobile and home phone both registered, both get calls from charities, mobile rarely, home phone 5+ times a day, to the point we never answer it now, which is a shame because im living in my late grandparents house with the same number and their old friends call to talk farming and what not.


apparently you have to re-register every year

nev


----------



## shaunous (7/6/16)

Yeh but that dont stop the charities. They are allowed to call, as are political parties. 

The worst is Qld Rural Fire Brigade, im in NSW for f#@ks sake, stop calling me once a fortnight. They actually called me while driving to fight a bushfire 2 weeks ago, she was understanding when i said id rather support my local RFS.


----------



## shaunous (7/6/16)

sp0rk said:


> In that case, the cruiser MIGHT be able to rip a skid


Still got the Cruiser, and an old VT Commodore and a Ford Ranger. Any of them will waste rubber if they have too.


----------



## sp0rk (7/6/16)

shaunous said:


> Still got the Cruiser, and an old VT Commodore and a Ford Ranger. Any of them will waste rubber if they have too.


I can't make too much fun, the Grand Vitara couldn't pull the skin off a custard
The little 121 rips mad skids, though


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/6/16)

Thats fully sic bro, respect


----------



## tavas (7/6/16)

shaunous said:


> Yeh but that dont stop the charities. They are allowed to call, as are political parties.
> The worst is Qld Rural Fire Brigade, im in NSW for f#@ks sake, stop calling me once a fortnight. They actually called me while driving to fight a bushfire 2 weeks ago, she was understanding when i said id rather support my local RFS.


Silent number stops EVERYBODY


----------



## Dave70 (8/6/16)

shaunous said:


> Still got the Cruiser, and an old VT Commodore and a Ford Ranger. Any of them will waste rubber if they have too.


Yep, Cruisers, who would have thought it. Must be throwing some serious chipping at this one. My old GXL would have only been good for around a 25 second pass.
One owner, never taken off road, said the ad on Gumtree.. Caviet emptor.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D___xm5P1Pk


----------



## sp0rk (8/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Thats fully sic bro, respect


Admittedly, C10 skylines are awesome


----------



## mckenry (8/6/16)

Why do big govt authorities think we all want to further our career?
I have nothing against anyone that wants to climb the ladder, but now we're ALL being made to do these lame courses.
That in itself makes it a level playing field as far as paper CV's go, so why not give this training to no-one, or only those that want to progress?
Now, I do have good managers - this is not aimed at that appointment system. This is aimed at the belief that everyone will be better, therefore our customers are better served, blah blah blah.
In my opinion, this just feeds the Peter principle.
Guess what continuous Improvement team? Quite often the best welder in the business wants to be the best welder in the business, not the worst foreman ever seen. STOP forcing him/her to do the '7 habits of highly successful people' type courses. Then when his/her annual review comes around, stop giving it to them for not applying for promotions after youve spent $X traing them 'up'


----------



## warra48 (8/6/16)

Aaaaggghhh, that mythical Process of Continuous Improvement.

When I still worked, we were assessed every two years by NSW government contracted so called experts, as our business was conducted and licensed under NSW state legislation.
Even though my workplace's assessment achieved virtually 100% compliance on all guidelines and standards, the experts still banged on about this process of continuous improvement.
I asked the idiots once where we go when we reach perfection. Their stunning answer was that perfection wasn't possible. I then said if that is so, then their conclusion about never reaching perfection couldn't be perfect either, because perfection wasn't possible.
Stunned silence for while after that one, then the same old mantra was trotted out again. After all, when you're on a government contract being paid well into 6 figures, you don't let go easily.
Thank goodness I walked out of my job and retired.


----------



## TheWiggman (8/6/16)

mckenry said:


> Guess what continuous Improvement team? Quite often the best welder in the business wants to be the best welder in the business, not the worst foreman ever seen. STOP forcing him/her to do the '7 habits of highly successful people' type courses. Then when his/her annual review comes around, stop giving it to them for not applying for promotions after youve spent $X traing them 'up'


Interesting you say that, I haven't worked for a place that _forces_ people to take courses unless it's relevant to the role (confined space, WHS updates, bulk handling etc.) I completely agree with the principle that the best suited person is the most appropriate person for the role. Sounds obvious, but being the most liked/skilled/capable at the current role doesn't make you suitable to be a supervisor. However sometimes the business has a spot that needs to be filled, and someone has to do it. It's up to the business to make the right decision.
A trainer (for maintenance planning of all things) asked once who is normally appointed as the leading hand or supervisor. 90% of the time, the best fitter/mechanic. "Does the best mechanic make the best supervisor? Or have you taken your best mechanic off the tools and made them a little bit more stressed in the process?" Has stuck with me to this day.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (8/6/16)

The dentist.

6 monthly check-up and clean. 10 minutes in the chair of pain, $207, thanks for coming oh and by the way, you'll need to make another appointment to get that filling fixed, it's cracked and I need to pay for my child's violin lessons.

Edit: I may have assumed that he has a child and that said child needs violin lessons, he may just need the next payment on his Maserati.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/6/16)

Wonder how a lawyer would go in a dentist chair....that would be fun


----------



## goomboogo (8/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Wonder how a lawyer would go in a dentist chair....that would be fun


Cleaver Greene would use all the gas and then refuse to pay.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/6/16)

I so love Rake...its brilliant


----------



## pablo_h (13/6/16)

I hate auspost. Still waiting for brew gear inc. yeast I ordered on the 03/06 from a brew shop 4-5km away.
What pisses me off even more is I got to a brew shop further away last thurs (when I got the windsor yeast) and could have bought all I wanted then.
But still stuck with a $90 order not being delivered that includes supplies I really need to get started again while the weather is right for it.


----------



## wynnum1 (14/6/16)

pablo_h said:


> I hate auspost. Still waiting for brew gear inc. yeast I ordered on the 03/06 from a brew shop 4-5km away.
> What pisses me off even more is I got to a brew shop further away last thurs (when I got the windsor yeast) and could have bought all I wanted then.
> But still stuck with a $90 order not being delivered that includes supplies I really need to get started again while the weather is right for it.


Why are they using auspost for a $90 order if you are in urban area courier will deliver on the same day.


----------



## Dave70 (15/6/16)

Its ******* cold. Brrrr..


----------



## sponge (15/6/16)

There must be some toros in the atmosphere..


----------



## Fraser's BRB (15/6/16)

sponge said:


> There must be some toros in the atmosphere..


Not sure what concerns me more, seeing this here or recognising the reference...


----------



## Seaquebrew (15/6/16)

******* 24deg today 

Cheers


----------



## Fraser's BRB (15/6/16)

Seaquebrew said:


> ******* 24deg today
> 
> Cheers


Sounds terrible


----------



## Seaquebrew (15/6/16)

It's tough 

Cheers


----------



## warra48 (15/6/16)

Do we have any candidates in the Federal election who are not telling endless porkies ??


----------



## Fraser's BRB (15/6/16)

warra48 said:


> Do we have any candidates in the Federal election who are not telling endless porkies ??


I'm normally a political tragic, but I stopped listening to all of them from day 1 of this campaign. The choices we have available are pretty poor.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> Its ******* cold. Brrrr..


Is it.... I am in a T shirt....


----------



## Dave70 (15/6/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> I'm normally a political tragic, but I stopped listening to all of them from day 1 of this campaign. The choices we have available are pretty poor.


Imagine what our brothers and sisters in America are going through..


----------



## Zorco (15/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> Its ******* cold. Brrrr..


Dave, I drink fish shits....

Stallone!!!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q5q77MQzU2Q


----------



## Fraser's BRB (15/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> Imagine what our brothers and sisters in America are going through..


You have a point. At least ours are just do nothing liars, theirs are genuinely scary.


----------



## Zorco (15/6/16)

Hillary may lose... It is possible. I don't know what means though. What would happen.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/6/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Hillary may lose... It is possible. I don't know what means though. What would happen.


I will just leave this here...


----------



## MastersBrewery (15/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I will just leave this here...


great just finished cleaning the kitchen... now ya makin me clean spit off my phone!?!


----------



## goomboogo (15/6/16)

This is Trump in a previous job.


----------



## manticle (15/6/16)

You guys know he's just a stooge/puppet put in place by the illuminati as part of a new world satanic conspiracy to manipulate Hilary into power who's just a stooge/puppet for the illuminati (who are just a stooge/puppet for satan to manipulate the world via new world conspiracy) though right?

I mean it's obvious from the Grove and her jawline and obvious signs like that obviously.

Have you seen her eyes?


----------



## manticle (15/6/16)

Sorry - I should have typed all that in CAPITALS to make it more convincing.
IT'S TRUE THOUGH!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/6/16)

You correct mant


----------



## spog (15/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Is it.... I am in a T shirt....


Best put some pants on before the neighbors call the cops.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/6/16)

To hot for pants


----------



## goomboogo (15/6/16)

manticle said:


> You guys know he's just a stooge/puppet put in place by the illuminati as part of a new world satanic conspiracy to manipulate Hilary into power who's just a stooge/puppet for the illuminati (who are just a stooge/puppet for satan to manipulate the world via new world conspiracy) though right?
> 
> I mean it's obvious from the Grove and her jawline and obvious signs like that obviously.
> 
> Have you seen her eyes?


That could be the next post on Micah Rees's Facebook page.


----------



## sponge (16/6/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> Not sure what concerns me more, seeing this here or recognising the reference...


I had a long, hard look at myself after that. I'm still washing the filth from my fingers.


----------



## shaunous (16/6/16)

I hate Instagram. Mostly because i dont get it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/6/16)

shaunous said:


> I hate Instagram. Mostly because i dont get it.



Its cause your not female and under 21


----------



## manticle (16/6/16)

Do what I do and experience the world without it.


----------



## Dave70 (16/6/16)

manticle said:


> Sorry - I should have typed all that in CAPITALS to make it more convincing.
> *IT'S TRUE THOUGH!!*


Pretty good, but the seasoned internet truther knows the gold standard for authenticity is *CAPS LOCK IN BOLD RED FONT AND A QUARTET OF EXPLANATION MARKS !!!!!*
Shout outs to David Icke and Jim Corr.


----------



## Dave70 (16/6/16)

shaunous said:


> I hate Instagram. Mostly because i dont get it.


Maby chatroulette is more up your alley.


----------



## TheWiggman (16/6/16)

I HATE short rants.


----------



## technobabble66 (16/6/16)

SAME!!!!


[emoji185]


----------



## Mardoo (16/6/16)

.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> .


Well said.

Spoken like a true gentleman


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/6/16)

TLR


----------



## Dave70 (16/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> .


Dunno where you heard that from, but its bullshit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/6/16)

Got this ripper today at work

I didnt include the first half due to Privacy etc..etc, and have edited certain details



*I am writing to you today because I am an 84 Age Pensioner being subject to abuse*
*by:*
*1. From xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
*2. From my neighbour to the north who runs a generator all night in spite of the fact*
*that that the xxxxxx Shire Council has a by-law which prohibits this.*

*( removed the non relevant bits )*

*And, finally, in conclusion I wish to lodge a formal complaint with you about the*
*EMF’s which come from the property north of me at xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Road.*
*The woman who lives there runs a generator at night, all night, every night and has*
*being so for the past 5 years when the Shire of xxxxx was part or the xxxxx*
*Regional Council. I complained to the CRC then and was told that xxxxx had no bylaws*
*against it and rejected my complaint. Eighteen months ago I filled in a report*
*when the by-law was published in the xxxxxxx Coast Chronicle but did not respond*
*and when I queried it at the DSC office I was told they would not enter the fray. In the*
*past 6 months my neighbour has become very proficient at waking me and keeping*
*awake at night and my health has deteriorated. My problem is that the medical*
*profession know nothing about EMF’s and can do nothing to help me. because they*
*do not know what I am talking about. But I do and I have read a lot of articles about*
*EMF’s and the damage it can cause to low voltage equipment and to people’s bodies*
*and their brains. I read that in the US every second person over 85 in the US is*
*demented. I will be 85 in 7 days and it is my intention to do anything to avoid*
*dementia. My neighbour has accessed my mind with the frequencies from her*
*generator and I have woken these mornings with a headache and little memory of*
*yesterday or the day before. But I am keeping a diary.*
*Please help me. Is there not a law to prevent one person’s communications cross*
*the border into another’s property? I know that there was a clause to this effect in a*
*document which I had to sign before Optus would allow me to buy a sim card for my*
*iPhone some years ago.*

*I am suffering abuse and the abuse is ElectroMagnetic Frequencies and it is*
*affecting my life deleteriously. Most of my short term memory has been wiped by the*
*frequencies from her illegal use at night and I believe she varies it each night to get*
*the best effect. My hearing has deteriorated to the point where I must take a hearing*
*aid to town. I believe this woman is killing me gently with EMF’s. I have a giant*
*carcinoma on my left wrist which when I sleep is my most forward part of my body.*
*My mind is the part of the body which is most affected and my short term memory is*
*so shot that I am having to re-learn many of my day to day processes which I have*
*apparently “forgotten”. I believe the correct word is erased by EMF’s and I can tell*
*you that os a very nasty feeling. I have been keeping a diary and I have told my*
*doctor and some of my friends what I am doing so that they can come to my rescue*
*if it is necessary. I am a graduate of the University of Melbourne and 4 of the books I*
*have used as my references are:*
*“Light, Radiation, and you” John N. Ott ISBN 0-8159-6121-9*
*“Medicine Beyond” Dr Keith Scott-Mumby MD, PhD*
*“Get Healthy for your next 100 Years” Dr Keith Scott-Mumby, Md, PhD*
*“The Brain that Changes Itself” Norman Doidge, MD*
*I would appreciate any assistance that you have access to, to help me solve my*
*personal problem and maybe publish my results to assist others who may be trapped*
*as I am. and I need to stop **the frequency bombardment I have had inflicted on me. I can change my brain if it is*
*damaged but not while I am not free to do so.*
*Thank you for your attention.*


----------



## droid (16/6/16)

you can only imagine what they say about their mail and the Postie, we have those here too - It's called Paranoid Schizophrenia


----------



## Zorco (16/6/16)

Bloody hell Stu


----------



## Bridges (16/6/16)

Did you post her a DIY hat kit?


----------



## Zorco (16/6/16)

Could be a community services matter. Mental health is a big deal for the ageing. Clearly all the assertions are unscientific, but there could be a need for help of another kind.

Sounds like an awful way to be living.


----------



## mofox1 (16/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> .


I thought he had a good point.


----------



## droid (16/6/16)

someone should invent a fishing line that is exactly like the power lead on a vacuum cleaner, seeing as everything else gets caught on the ******* thing


----------



## shaunous (16/6/16)

Ok. Im taking my rant back. I just opened an Instagram account after downloading the app. Its like watching p0rn without having to remember to delete your history.


----------



## spog (16/6/16)

Going back to work on Monday,not happy.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/6/16)

droid said:


> you can only imagine what they say about their mail and the Postie, we have those here too - It's called Paranoid Schizophrenia


The sad thing is, we use Auspost. and in 2yrs I think I have had to chase 4 parcels....Customers wanting blood


I have dispatched A LOT of parcells via Auspost.....They all get there in the end


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/6/16)

droid said:


> someone should invent a fishing line that is exactly like the power lead on a vacuum cleaner, seeing as everything else gets caught on the ******* thingPosi


Postie


Respect


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/6/16)

shaunous said:


> Ok. Im taking my rant back. I just opened an Instagram account after downloading the app. Its like watching p0rn without having to remember to delete your history.You only get sent


There is only one way to get free porn......


You got GOLD brother


----------



## Dave70 (17/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Got this ripper today at work
> 
> I didnt include the first half due to Privacy etc..etc, and have edited certain details
> 
> ...


Then goes on for another 44 lines..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/6/16)

The whole letter was 3 pages FULL


----------



## Dave70 (17/6/16)

The elderly. Bless em.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (18/6/16)

So England give away two penalties including one for foul play and somehow Joubert gives the penalty back to them?!?!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/16)

Who is England ?


----------



## shaunous (18/6/16)

Carn Wallabies!!!!


----------



## Fraser's BRB (18/6/16)

Joubert again FFS! What effing shepherd?!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> Joubert again FFS! What effing shepherd?!


What The **** are you on about


----------



## shaunous (18/6/16)

Rugby Union Stu. Its like league but for intelligent people.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/16)

Oh... sorry...

Rabbits are not worth worth shooting ATM, so I am not happy

Jersey hasnt been seeing much daylight lately

This whole being a parent thing tends to also stop you from remembering the real world also


----------



## shaunous (18/6/16)

Hahahaa. Dont worry, Wallabies are playing like dogshit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/16)

Lucky I am watching Rake then


----------



## Mardoo (19/6/16)

When the LHBS sells you calcium chloride that's the scented one from Aldi that comes in the de-humidifier refill packs…really? Really??? Grrrrrrrr…


----------



## mofox1 (19/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> When the LHBS sells you calcium chloride that's the scented one from Aldi that comes in the de-humidifier refill packs…really? Really??? Grrrrrrrr…


That's more than a little fucked up... they should know better. How about you add a touch to a bottled brew and ask them to drink it?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/16)

shaunous said:


> Rugby Union Stu. Its like league but for intelligent people.


So what are you doing watching it..... :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> When the LHBS sells you calcium chloride that's the scented one from Aldi that comes in the de-humidifier refill packs…really? Really??? Grrrrrrrr…


Not sure how that works, but i would be finding a new LHBS pronto


----------



## Airgead (22/6/16)

A note to the young gentleman at the train station... 

Wearing your hipster flat cap backwards does not make you look both hipster and gangsta at the same time. It simply make you look like an idiot who doesn't know which way round his hat goes.


----------



## manticle (22/6/16)

I always wonder why people don't put their shoes on backwards.


----------



## Airgead (22/6/16)

No socks seems to be a hipster thing these days. And of course no shoelaces is very gangsta. I can see a hipster gangsta trend of no socks and no shoelaces just round the corner.


----------



## gap (22/6/16)

How about no shoes, now that is very tramp.


----------



## manticle (22/6/16)

Tramp hipster?
Cooler than heroin chic.


----------



## Dave70 (22/6/16)

manticle said:


> I always wonder why people don't put their shoes on backwards.


----------



## Mardoo (22/6/16)

mofox1 said:


> That's more than a little fucked up... they should know better. How about you add a touch to a bottled brew and ask them to drink it?





Ducatiboy stu said:


> Not sure how that works, but i would be finding a new LHBS pronto


Yep, I'm giving up on them. I've been buying from local online sellers (Full Pint and Clever) for quite awhile now, as well as site sponsors, and have thought that I really need to give the local shop a bit of my $$$ and support them. This is the third time I've gotten questionable product, out of date fresh yeast at full price (my bad, really, for not checking) or wrong-headed advice. I always give restaurants and shops three tries, but that's enough. Done and guilt-free.


----------



## manticle (22/6/16)

Why is calcium carbonate scented and what were you using it for (blatantly anti chalk brewer here)


----------



## Camo6 (22/6/16)

Pretty sure I read calcium chloride. I'd be interested to know which LHBS it was as I hope it's not the one I'm thinking of.


----------



## manticle (22/6/16)

Yes. My error.

Calcium chloride.
Question remains - for what purpose does a scented version exist?


----------



## Lecterfan (22/6/16)

Saves on hops.


----------



## manticle (22/6/16)

Because of the bitter taste it leaves in your mouth when you realise you bought grandma undie deodoriser instead of brewing salt?


----------



## Mardoo (22/6/16)

manticle said:


> Why is calcium carbonate scented and what were you using it for (blatantly anti chalk brewer here)


Calcium chloride is a dessicant and is sold for drawing moisture out of air, in closets and the like. I can only think it's scented because its actual scent isn't what nice ladies who want dry closets want to smell like.


----------



## manticle (22/6/16)

Gotya. Yes it is hygroscopic so now I get it.
And yes - **** off idiot brew shop.
Tell them if you can so unsuspecting brewers don't make lavender ipa.

Scented everything (including loo paper) is a whole other potential rant topic which I will touch on by asking if my arse has a sensitive olfactory system.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/6/16)

manticle said:


> Scented everything (including loo paper) is a whole other potential rant topic which I will touch on by asking if my arse has a sensitive olfactory system.


Well does it ?


----------



## technobabble66 (22/6/16)

Depends where his head is ...

[emoji185]


[emoji1]


----------



## manticle (22/6/16)

Well it can smell.


----------



## Zorco (22/6/16)

**** I am outraged my barleywine is so awesome and due to it being a desperate recovery batch, can never be replicated.

I have learnt my documentation lesson!.... I should write everything down. SBOB, you're in for a big mutherflippin barleywine. 10% ABV FG 1031

Rant worthy?.... Don't care what you think! This is a rant....'You should be ashamed of yourself for a brilliant batch that you don't know what happened to make it!'... 'You should be ashamed that $40 of yeast was pitched to vice grip that gravity reading to the ground and the pitch list was lost over the 3 months of ferment and conditioning.'

Ashamed!? Nah what crap.

Damn this world of criticism where Brewers proclaim the constraints on the world view that a full ferment with ideal pitch rates will complete in 5 days..... I'm a home brewer god damn it. Shit is real here. Shit gets random. I'm no Michelangelo. I'm a home brewer.

I brew! And sometimes I brew hard. I brew expensive. And I learn. This shit was worked out hundreds of years ago. And you 48 year olds proclaim awesomeness? Chill out characters!

My barleywine is proof that I am not ideal. I am not commercially exact. I am not standard model. Cos screw that... Welcome to home brewing. Aussie Home Brewer dot com. I spent months, money, time, conversations, and got support to save this barleywine.

That's home brewing. In my judgement this is a succulent, viscous, port esque, elegant yet powerful barleywine. And I will share for criticism because..... Science!

I get sick to death of the expectation that brewing needs to be done in an ideal way. The journey into good beer is all that matters.

Your own journey into good beer is all that matters. And who you do that with! Your mates, your brewing mates.

Stupid bloody awesome barleywine!


Edit: I'm happy for any type of reply. As some of you may see, I'm not irrevocably aligned to the above. Just a damn good rant point.


----------



## Mardoo (23/6/16)

Camo6 said:


> Pretty sure I read calcium chloride. I'd be interested to know which LHBS it was as I hope it's not the one I'm thinking of.


I can't do name and shame in good faith. It's someone's livelihood and almost any bricks and mortar Homebrew shop has to be struggling, these days. However I will be having a word with the owner.


----------



## Dave70 (23/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> I can't do name and shame in good faith. It's someone's livelihood and almost any bricks and mortar Homebrew shop has to be struggling, these days. However I will be having a word with the owner.


You're a good egg in a world of litigious ' just wait until I post this on social media' arseholes Mardoo.


----------



## Dave70 (23/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> Calcium chloride is a dessicant and is sold for drawing moisture out of air, in closets and the like. I can only think it's scented because its actual scent isn't what nice ladies who want dry closets want to smell like.


And dont get any ideas about using it as a dehumidifier in your gun safe, it is after all a salt, and will coat your shooters in a lovely oxidized brown scale as it rusts actions shut.
No need for 0.0000000000000000001% of AHB'ers for whom that information was useful to thank me.


----------



## Mardoo (23/6/16)

Yep, always awkward when the guys at the range notice your guns smell like grannie's undies.


----------



## Camo6 (23/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> And dont get any ideas about using it as a dehumidifier in your gun safe, it is after all a salt, and will coat your shooters in a lovely oxidized brown scale as it rusts actions shut.
> No need for 0.0000000000000000001% of AHB'ers for whom that information was useful to thank me.


Good call Dave. I don't use any moisture traps as to me they only draw moisture into the safe.
And let the 99.99999999999999999999999% of AHB'ers save their thanks for when the zombie apocalypse arrives.


----------



## wynnum1 (23/6/16)

Camo6 said:


> Good call Dave. I don't use any moisture traps as to me they only draw moisture into the safe.
> And let the 99.99999999999999999999999% of AHB'ers save their thanks for when the zombie apocalypse arrives.


Calcium chloride scented when the zombie apocalypse arrives you will need something to get rid of the stench of rotting flesh.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> 0.0000000000000000001% er


You outlaw,


----------



## tugger (23/6/16)

I have found the old hoppes wax treated gun cloths work well to keep them safe from moisture. 
I must get some more at the Ssaa shot show this weekend.


----------



## TheWiggman (23/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> 0.0000000000000000001% of AHBers


Implies that there are at least 1018 people in the world, or 10 exa. Or a billion billion. 
lern to mathematic


----------



## Camo6 (23/6/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Implies that there are at least 1018 people in the world, or 10 exa. Or a billion billion.
> lern to mathematic



*_insert engineer joke here*_


_ _


----------



## Camo6 (23/6/16)

Is it just me or has 'lol' became some form of justification for being a rude ****. Can we now type what we normally wouldn't say to someone's face as long as we stick a 'lol' at the end? That way instead of sounding like an obnoxious prick you look like a witty coward. Rant over. Lol.


----------



## Camo6 (23/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> I can't do name and shame in good faith. It's someone's livelihood and almost any bricks and mortar Homebrew shop has to be struggling, these days. However I will be having a word with the owner.



Yeah, wouldn't expect you to do it publicly Mardoo and would be pretty surprised if it was the one I was thinking of.

On another matter, at this time of year my fermentation chamber tends to condensate around the door seal trying to maintain 18 degrees in a cold shed. Anyone got any cheap sources for scented Damp-Rid? <_< lol h34r:


----------



## shaunous (23/6/16)

I keep air drier bead things in my gun safe. And i reckon they work. I wipe my guns with a gun oil rag more then i used to though. 

Bring on the Zombies, ill ave em!


----------



## Camo6 (23/6/16)

shaunous said:


> I keep air drier bead things in my gun safe. And i reckon they work. I wipe my guns with a gun oil rag more then i used to though.
> 
> Bring on the Zombies, ill ave em!


Do you empty the bag every time you wipe your barrel?


----------



## shaunous (23/6/16)

Jeez. Are we still talking about guns?


----------



## tavas (23/6/16)

TheWiggman said:


> lern


"Learn"

Just sayin'


----------



## manticle (23/6/16)

I just watched a haitus kaiyote film clip followed by an episode of 3am.

It's as if the cat empire fucked missy higgins at a hippy commune then re-enacted an episide or two from Nathan Barley but convinced me everything was real.

The idiots have arrived.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/16)

shaunous said:


> I keep air drier bead things in my gun safe. And i reckon they work. I wipe my guns with a gun oil rag more then i used to though.
> 
> Bring on the Zombies, ill ave em!


10 out of 10 gun owners would agree with keeping your gun clean and using light oil


----------



## Blind Dog (24/6/16)

manticle said:


> I just watched a haitus kaiyote film clip followed by an episode of 3am.
> It's as if the cat empire fucked missy higgins at a hippy commune then re-enacted an episide or two from Nathan Barley but convinced me everything was real.
> The idiots have arrived.


You do realise that you have the choice not to watch a band described, and seemingly with no irony at all, as 'future soul'. Nor do you have to watch any episode of 3am. It's not a rant, it's just regret for the choices you made. I'm hoping your choices were entirely driven by a promise of mind blowing sex or at least a promotion, else I fear it was all in vain


----------



## manticle (24/6/16)

It just got switched on in my presence and I watched it in dismay and amazement that such a thing could exist.


----------



## Blind Dog (24/6/16)

So no mind blowing sex to ease the pain? You have my sympathies


----------



## manticle (24/6/16)

It was like being in a locked room where someone farted quietly and after eating scrambled eggs while having the flu.
No choice was made, much pain was suffered.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/6/16)

Can I get some cal chloride that is Nelson Sav scented, but just only ever-so slightly? That would be the jazz. Thanks in advance, LF.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/16)

NaCl that imparts the flavor of NS

Stab me in the eye with some POR


----------



## Dave70 (24/6/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Implies that there are at least 1018 people in the world, or 10 exa. Or a billion billion.
> lern to mathematic


I faald maff.


----------



## WarmerBeer (24/6/16)

manticle said:


> It's as if the cat empire fucked missy higgins at a hippy commune .


I'd torrent that


----------



## spog (24/6/16)

Bloody dogs,yesterday morning I stepped in dog shit while getting into my ute in the dark now I didn't know I had but once the heater started working I'm wondering what the fck is the stench.
I got to work and yep,dog shit on the accelerator and brake pedal,dog shit on the floor and the stench seems to have clung to every surface in the ute.
I'm seriously considering wiping my arse on the dog(s) the lazy feckers crap in the driveway right were I step in the dark instead of in the backyard.
I think they hate me.


----------



## Airgead (27/6/16)

So...I'm at a beer and cider show over the weekend.Here's how the evening went -

Arrive.

Start tasting. Nice IPA. Nice IPA. Nice IPA. Nice IPA. 

All I can taste are hops. These IPAs have become indistinguishable. 

"What have you got that's not an IPA? I need to get these hops off my palete for a while". "We have a Saison". "A Saison" says I, "cool". "Yes" says the bearded brewer. "Its an Imperial, Hoppy Saison with loads of American hops". "Really?" says I, "OK...I'll give it a go". A sip later, "You do realise that this tastes exactly the same as your IPA don't you? All I can taste are hops". "YAY HOPS!" says the bearded brewer.

Next table. "The sheet says you have a brown ale" says I. "Yes" says another bearded brewer", Its a hoppy, Imperial brown. "Really" says I.

Next table. "Its an Imperial Saison" says another bearded brewer, "Withh lots of hops. They are all the rage". "Really" says I.

Next table. "You have a pilsner" says I. "Yes" says another bearded brewer. "Its an Imperial...". "ARRRRGGGGGRRRRRHHHHHHH" says I.

Next table. "A Weizen?" says I. "Its an Imp...". I contemplate kicking the bearded brewer in the nads but settle for banging my head against the wall.

I think there were three beers there that weren't an imperial somethingorother. What happened to beers that were actually balanced? When did it become just about the hops? Why do all brewers have beards?

Every stout at the show was a Russian Imperial of at least 10%. What happened to stouts you can drink more than one of?

There was one brewery that did have a real IPA - An English style IPA with malt and everything. That was nice. There was also one guy who had a real amber lager. very nice.

There was a nice lemon sour. Very refreshing.

There was also some very good cider. And some very ordinary mead. If that guy can make a living with hs cloudy, overly sweet rubbish then screw this, I'm getting a license and going into business. 20 bucks for a half sized wine bottle. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Dave70 (27/6/16)

You should produce a 3.5% lambic for next year and call it Daves Sour faced Pogonophobia. Then wink at the customer as you toast a glass (plastic cup) and go, _mmm...vinous!_


----------



## Airgead (27/6/16)

Seriously dude, there was so much facial hair it was a fire hazard. One spark into a freshly oiled beard and foom. The whole place would have gone up.

And it woudn't be a lambic...it would be a 3.5% bitter. Just called Dave's Bitter.


----------



## Dave70 (27/6/16)

No chance of that huffing a trendy e cigarette. 
I beg your pardon.
'vape'..


----------



## Fraser's BRB (27/6/16)

...I have a beard, but I had one before it was cool (insert ironic wink here).

But to your point, this is one reason I've never brewed an IPA and really gone off drinking them for a long time. It seemed to me about 18 months to two years ago that the entire "craft" industry was heading in a direction that involved just cramming as much hops as possible into a beer and balance be damned. Through my own brewing I think this has led me to a much greater appreciation for the malt forward styles that I'd previously not had a lot of experience with.

I tried one of daetripper's IPAs a few weeks ago and it was really well balanced, so I'm encouraged to maybe have a go at brewing one that I'll enjoy.


----------



## shaunous (27/6/16)

Im hearing ya on the hopped up to the balls beer business, I was trying heaps of extra beers but have gone back to old faithful Coopers to detox all the hops away. I havnt brewed in a long while due to expanding the farming enterprise so purchase the gold nectar I must.


----------



## welly2 (27/6/16)

Sadly it seems aussie brewers are going the way of the yank brewer in that everything seems to have to have more of whatever in it, with the exception of flavour. More hops, more ABV, more sour. For the rest of this year, my plan is to concentrate on flavoursome, session-able beers. 5 pints on a Sunday arvo and still be corpus enough to cook the tea.

This isn't entirely true because there are some cracking beers coming out of Oz but there's a lot of similar IPsomethings too.


----------



## TheWiggman (27/6/16)

I'm completely with you Airgead. A while back the market was introduced to a beer that contained hops other than PoR or a Euro lager-friendly type, and the market went "my my what is this?". It's become a bit of a buzzword term - hoppy ale. After that it seems there is a continual push to throw as much into a beer a s possible because more is better right? More alcohol, more hops, more bitterness, longer beards etc. Even a while back I brewed an RIS at 8.2% and the forum response was "only 8.2%?". Why yes. And it tastes stellar. 
I don't care if a beer has a truck ton or sprinkling of hops in it. Likewise if it's wine strength or wouldn't put me over the limit after a night on them, I'm after tasty, enjoyable beers and love experimenting with different styles. Except wheats because they taste like plastic.


----------



## spog (27/6/16)

welly2 said:


> Sadly it seems aussie brewers are going the way of the yank brewer in that everything seems to have to have more of whatever in it, with the exception of flavour. More hops, more ABV, more sour. For the rest of this year, my plan is to concentrate on flavoursome, session-able beers. 5 pints on a Sunday arvo and still be corpus enough to cook the tea.
> This isn't entirely true because there are some cracking beers coming out of Oz but there's a lot of similar IPsomethings too.


Hallelujah Brother.


----------



## manticle (27/6/16)

Well it used to be that every homebrewer made only apa or aipa so maybe AU craft/micro will catch up. So many beer styles out there.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/6/16)

Yep, you can have your mega hopped beers

Whats the point when after one your mouth feels like its coated in hop resin and you cant taste anything for the next 3 weeks

Sorry, but mega hopped beers are a bit wanky in m book

Whenever some dick comes at me with a "try this you will really like the hops in this" I just want them to **** off


----------



## Lecterfan (27/6/16)

I'd post a reply to this thread but them fuggin' coronas have retarded my capacity to see beer from piss and right from wrong. Goddayum them weak as piss beers that have made me sensitive to KK.


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/16)

Hey Yob, if I were you I'd secure a reliable supplier of bog heather, yarrow and mugwort. Sounds like gruit will making a comeback shortly.


----------



## Grott (28/6/16)

I too do not like "over hopped" brews and believe some are added late just to cover some not so nice tasting results. I recently tasted a brew that was so flowery and fruity I thought it must have been fermented with incense sticks.


----------



## Airgead (28/6/16)

There was one brew there where the brewer had added actual passionfruit and guava to an IPA where the hops already added enough tropical fruit to make it taste like a fruit salad. Not my favorite beer that one.

Honestly, its not just the hops, or the beards. Its also that we dont seem to be able to have a regular strength beer. Everything is 7%+. Can't have a brown ale, it has to be an IMPERIAl brown. Can't have a pilsner,oh no, this is an 8% IMPERIAl pilsner, much better than those regular ones. Forget those boring stouts, this is an IMPERIAL stout.

Its the general lack of subtlty and this belief that bigger has to be better. More hops, more alcohol, stronger flavours, more, more, more of everything. Its like you have to apply flavours with a sledgehammer.


----------



## TheWiggman (28/6/16)

Can't wait for session double imperial IPAs.


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/16)

I don't know if its as much aping American styles or lazy brewing. Stouts and APA's are pretty much beginner styles and you can shade the odd shortcoming behind a bunch of roast, chocolate, hops and alcohol. I know I have.
When was the last time you walked away from a hirsute mans stall saying, wow, thats the one of best German Pilsner I've ever tasted!


----------



## Camo6 (28/6/16)

Had a brewdog Elvis Juice the other day. An AIPA infused with grapefruit juice. Not sure how they did it but the smell was intense. A nice drop but I felt cheated as the aroma made me wish I was drinking grapefruit juice. 
Hoppy, not hoppy, sour or sweet, I'll take it as it comes. Heck, I'd even consider mixing bourbon and Dr Pepper.


----------



## welly2 (28/6/16)

Airgead said:


> There was one brew there where the brewer had added actual passionfruit and guava to an IPA where the hops already added enough tropical fruit to make it taste like a fruit salad. Not my favorite beer that one.
> 
> Honestly, its not just the hops, or the beards. Its also that we dont seem to be able to have a regular strength beer. Everything is 7%+. Can't have a brown ale, it has to be an IMPERIAl brown. Can't have a pilsner,oh no, this is an 8% IMPERIAl pilsner, much better than those regular ones. Forget those boring stouts, this is an IMPERIAL stout.
> 
> Its the general lack of subtlty and this belief that bigger has to be better. More hops, more alcohol, stronger flavours, more, more, more of everything. Its like you have to apply flavours with a sledgehammer.


I was actually amazed when I left the UK a number of years back for Canada and then New Zealand and finally Australia, that most beers were upwards of 4.8 - 5+ percent. Not that I would ever drink it but Stella coming in at 5% was always considered a pretty strong beer, until recent years of everthing being an imperial or double something. The beers I'd be drinking on a regular basis were the likes of Black Sheep bitter - 3.8%, Sam Smiths bitter - 4%, Theakstons Best - 3.8%, Wadworth 6X - 4.1%. I'd be out for a night with mates drinking those beers and I'd still be on my feet 7 or 8 pints later. Great stuff!

Now I'm here and there are precious few beers at below 4.5% that you'd want to drink more than one schooner of, everything else with flavour is upwards of 5%. My housemate (also a pom, but a proud Australian as he keeps telling me since he got his passport) and I regularly have a whinge about this.

What good sessionable beers are there? I'm sure they must be out there but I'm yet to find them.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (28/6/16)

welly2 said:


> What good sessionable beers are there? I'm sure they must be out there but I'm yet to find them.


Murray's Punch and Judy's Amber Ale at 3.9%, one of their best beers. http://murraysbrewingco.com.au/beers/punch-judys-ale/


----------



## Blind Dog (28/6/16)

Coopers Mild is the only drinkable mid-strength beer (3.5% or so) I've found that's widely available, although its way too fizzy. Other than that, it seems to be a special offering here and there if you want something below 4.5% and they mostly present as hop flavoured water without any finesse. The Hunter Beer Co are working on a 4% Czech Lager, and if it comes up to their usual standard, that should be a cracker.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (28/6/16)

For more widely available and don't get me wrong, it's not my first choice, but James Squire, The Constable Copper Ale at 3.4%.

https://www.jamessquire.com.au/craft-beer/the-constable/


----------



## Airgead (28/6/16)

welly2 said:


> What good sessionable beers are there? I'm sure they must be out there but I'm yet to find them.


In my keg fridge.

4% Northern Brown at the moment. Next brew will be an amber lager then a pils. After that, probbaly a bitter.

I'll happily drink an IPA but it will be one IPA. I cant have a night out on IPAs, one and I'm done. I'd much rather something I can drink a few of without feeling like my mouth has been stuffed full of hop resin or are so string that I can't walk (let alone drive) after more than a couple.


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/16)

Camo6 said:


> Had a brewdog Elvis Juice


Actualy, stupid beer names piss me off more than ubiquitous IPA's, beards or headbanging ABV.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (28/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> Actualy, stupid beer names piss me off more than ubiquitous IPA's, beards or headbanging ABV.


No way, that's half the fun of naming your beers!


----------



## Airgead (28/6/16)

I usually don't name my beers but I do make a couple of exceptions. The brown i'm drinking now - Life In A Northern Brown. The Amber lager I'm brewing next - Nine Princes.

But those aren't stupid names...


----------



## Fraser's BRB (28/6/16)

The Weasel's Mittens ESB (credit to Heath Franklin)
The Druid's Sleeve Celtic Red
Dark Daisy Milk Stout
Bathurst Brunch Coffee Bourbon Milk Stout (my take on Bogan's Breakfast by Mammoth)
Rolled Gold Oatmeal Stout (rolled oats, EKG hops, you see what I did there)

To name but a few. 

Someone else suggested The Unicorn's Canoe which is a cracker but I'm yet to brew a beer that's worthy of it, maybe a watermellon wheat beer or something like that.

Love a silly name.

Edit: I only wish I had some mad art skills to make up appropriate tap labels for each of them


----------



## Camo6 (28/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> Actualy, stupid beer names piss me off more than ubiquitous IPA's, beards or headbanging ABV.


Seems par for the course nowadays. Much like brewery names too. Maybe our beer tastes have been stifled for so long we're throwing our cardigan clad arms to the winds and letting our inner bacon guide us.
I must admit (maybe due to my bottle collecting), eye catching labels suck me in. And while I generally don't name my beers, they usually end up with some form of cliche name to help me remember them by.
Just brewed an APA for a mate (hates overly bitter beers) and called it "My Boyfriend's Bitter (because I can't drink IPAs)." Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## manticle (28/6/16)

I call my beers whacky shit like altbier or stout.


----------



## shaunous (28/6/16)

16 years between songs, hyped up like all hell and the Avalanches produce 'Frank Sinatra'. 

Boooooooo!


----------



## Fraser's BRB (28/6/16)

shaunous said:


> 16 years between songs, hyped up like all hell and the Avalanches produce 'Frank Sinatra'.
> 
> Boooooooo!


The other two they've since released aren't great either.


----------



## TheWiggman (28/6/16)

Camo6 said:


> Heck, I'd even consider mixing bourbon and Dr Pepper.


Aldi bourbon no less


----------



## Camo6 (28/6/16)

manticle said:


> I call my beers whacky shit like altbier or stout.


You say that so nonchalantly. Tres cool.


----------



## Camo6 (28/6/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Aldi bourbon no less


Nothing wrong with Aldi. Their rum and raisin chocolate is the bomb.


----------



## shaunous (28/6/16)

Their meats improved also. Must have changed suppliers. But id still rather support the family butcher.


----------



## manticle (28/6/16)

Camo6 said:


> You say that so nonchalantly. Tres cool.


I shave my beard off before it needs oiling.


----------



## Camo6 (28/6/16)

manticle said:


> I shave my beard off before it needs oiling.



Pfft. I have horn rimmed glasses and 20/20 vision.


----------



## manticle (28/6/16)

I have horn most mornings


----------



## MastersBrewery (28/6/16)

manticle said:


> I have horn most mornings


yeah skyte all ya like wait till yer get old!


----------



## Camo6 (28/6/16)

No need to wait that long. A couple of early rising kids will put a stop to that.


----------



## manticle (28/6/16)

Old enough to know no kids.
French foghorn forever.

And it speaks french too so eau parfait des chaussettes du neuf a bon nuit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> I know I have.


Well dont just wipe your tongue on the crisp white pressed linen table cloth at the Gentlemens Club, give us god damn proof........please


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/6/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Coopers Mild is the only drinkable mid-strength beer (3.5% or so) I've found that's widely available, although its way too fizzy.


Coopers is the only Mild worth drinking....its a great beer

I will put my hand up and say that it has been the only beer I have drunk on tap for the last couple of years

Yes I am biased, but considering the alternative's, its a no brainier of a beer in the current low %alc tap beer

Coopers have really scored a goal with Mild Ale


----------



## shaunous (29/6/16)

Great beer. I buy it more then anything now. And you can get it for under $40 on special. I just wish they brought the mild cans back.


----------



## Camo6 (29/6/16)

manticle said:


> Old enough to know no kids.
> French foghorn forever.
> 
> And it speaks french too so eau parfait des chaussettes du neuf a bon nuit.


I wish my water sock was so cultured. May your morning glory flower forever.


----------



## Dave70 (29/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well dont just wipe your tongue on the crisp white pressed linen table cloth at the Gentlemens Club, give us god damn proof........please


Get some sleep or you'll be cranky all day.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (30/6/16)

Rental car/motorhome insurance.

Pay an additional $45 per day to get 100% coverage with no excess or $7,500 on your credit card at the start of the holiday refundable upon return of vehicle in undamaged condtion. Oh and by the way, there's all these other nice options that we have available, but only if you pay the extra $45/day...

What a rort. I'd love to not pay the $45/day, but may have to, because I don't want to cop a $7,500 (plus currency exchange fees because I don't have that sort of cash lying around) charge on my credit card at the start of the holiday.


----------



## wynnum1 (30/6/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> Rental car/motorhome insurance.
> 
> Pay an additional $45 per day to get 100% coverage with no excess or $7,500 on your credit card at the start of the holiday refundable upon return of vehicle in undamaged condtion. Oh and by the way, there's all these other nice options that we have available, but only if you pay the extra $45/day...
> 
> What a rort. I'd love to not pay the $45/day, but may have to, because I don't want to cop a $7,500 (plus currency exchange fees because I don't have that sort of cash lying around) charge on my credit card at the start of the holiday.


Can they also take out traffic fines from the credit card.


----------



## Blind Dog (30/6/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> Rental car/motorhome insurance.
> 
> Pay an additional $45 per day to get 100% coverage with no excess or $7,500 on your credit card at the start of the holiday refundable upon return of vehicle in undamaged condtion. Oh and by the way, there's all these other nice options that we have available, but only if you pay the extra $45/day...
> 
> What a rort. I'd love to not pay the $45/day, but may have to, because I don't want to cop a $7,500 (plus currency exchange fees because I don't have that sort of cash lying around) charge on my credit card at the start of the holiday.


Get travel insurance that covers the excess. We've often found its a lot less than the car companies charge and you get the benefits of the travel insurance as well. Usually works best for overseas trips though.

Also, check your credit card policy as some cover the excess if you use the card to pay for the hire costs.


----------



## warra48 (30/6/16)

wynnum1 said:


> Can they also take out traffic fines from the credit card.


No they don't, to the best of my knowledge, but they will charge you an "administration" fee for dobbing you in as the driver of the vehicle at the time of the alleged offence, for example on a camera detected "speeding" etc offence.


----------



## warra48 (30/6/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> Rental car/motorhome insurance.
> 
> Pay an additional $45 per day to get 100% coverage with no excess or $7,500 on your credit card at the start of the holiday refundable upon return of vehicle in undamaged condtion. Oh and by the way, there's all these other nice options that we have available, but only if you pay the extra $45/day...
> 
> What a rort. I'd love to not pay the $45/day, but may have to, because I don't want to cop a $7,500 (plus currency exchange fees because I don't have that sort of cash lying around) charge on my credit card at the start of the holiday.


Don't ever use your everyday credit card for rental purposes. Instead, get one of those special purpose holiday cards with a fixed limit, and cancel the damn thing before handing the vehicle back.
Blind Dog is correct about travel insurance. Use it, and stay well away from the gouging extra charges of the rental companies.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (30/6/16)

To clarify, I'm not overly concerned about the potential for damage and associated costs (I've rented cars many times and only ever once had an issue, some debris on the road damaged the front bumper slightly which was covered under the insurance), more so the up front charge of $7,500 and the space that takes up on my card. Even if I have travel insurance to cover the excess, I'm still up for the charge up front.

Warra's idea on a separate card has merit though, don't really care if another card has $7,500 on it that will be refunded, as long as it's not my primary card.


----------



## sp0rk (1/7/16)

Grrr,
Took our little 99 mazda 121 Metro (the box shape model) to the mechanics on Tuesday for a rego check
Brakes pads are getting close to needing replacing, but other than that it's in fairly good nick.
Then driving home last night, overtaking 2 trucks up hill doing a tad over 100 it conks out just as I reached the crest of the hill
Pulled over onto the shoulder and just couldn't get it to start again
Fuses look ok, engine turns, half a tank of fuel, oil was at the bottom of the dipstick but not empty
$130 for a tow (not too bad I guess) and it's back home.
Worst part is I can't even drive the good car (2013 grand vitara) because the mrs is going back up to coffs for a week during the school holidays
So it looks like unless I can borrow one of the work cars, I'll be riding to work in minus temperatures for a week


----------



## niftinev (1/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> Grrr,
> Took our little 99 mazda 121 Metro (the box shape model) to the mechanics on Tuesday for a rego check
> Brakes pads are getting close to needing replacing, but other than that it's in fairly good nick.
> Then driving home last night, overtaking 2 trucks up hill doing a tad over 100 it conks out just as I reached the crest of the hill
> ...


harden up

good for the blood flow and tikker

don't get those temps here, bloody beautiful :chug: :chug:


----------



## Camo6 (1/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> Grrr,
> Took our little 99 mazda 121 Metro (the box shape model) to the mechanics on Tuesday for a rego check
> Brakes pads are getting close to needing replacing, but other than that it's in fairly good nick.
> Then driving home last night, overtaking 2 trucks up hill doing a tad over 100 it conks out just as I reached the crest of the hill
> ...


Has it got spark and fuel? Reliable little engines from memory.


----------



## sp0rk (1/7/16)

Camo6 said:


> Has it got spark and fuel? Reliable little engines from memory.


Will be checking that tomorrow
I was wearing headphones at the time so I didn't actually hear if it was starving
I'll check spark and fuel flow, clean the dizzy and maybe do an oil change
Anything else than that and it's going on facebook for $300 for parts


----------



## niftinev (1/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> Will be checking that tomorrow
> I was wearing headphones at the time so I didn't actually hear if it was starving
> I'll check spark and fuel flow, clean the dizzy and maybe do an oil change
> Anything else than that and it's going on facebook for $300 for parts


not sure whether it will have a dizzy, more likely coil power packs and maybe two, one per two cylinders and generally cause a miss when they start playing up


----------



## sp0rk (1/7/16)

niftinev said:


> not sure whether it will have a dizzy, more likely coil power packs and maybe two, one per two cylinders and generally cause a miss when they start playing up


Nahh, she's got a dizzy, one with an internal coil pack
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-GENUINE-Distributor-Dizzy-For-Mazda-121-DW-1-3L-1-5L-B3-B5-/121000016249
Not cheap, but just a cap isn't too bad, $60-70
It wasn't missing, has been a real prick to start the last few days in the minus temps, tho


----------



## mckenry (1/7/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> Rental car/motorhome insurance.
> 
> Pay an additional $45 per day to get 100% coverage with no excess or $7,500 on your credit card at the start of the holiday refundable upon return of vehicle in undamaged condtion. Oh and by the way, there's all these other nice options that we have available, but only if you pay the extra $45/day...
> 
> What a rort. I'd love to not pay the $45/day, but may have to, because I don't want to cop a $7,500 (plus currency exchange fees because I don't have that sort of cash lying around) charge on my credit card at the start of the holiday.





Blind Dog said:


> Get travel insurance that covers the excess. We've often found its a lot less than the car companies charge and you get the benefits of the travel insurance as well. Usually works best for overseas trips though.
> 
> Also, check your credit card policy as some cover the excess if you use the card to pay for the hire costs.


Took mrs mckenry and the two kids to NZ. Thought we'd get a camper and do the south island. A camper will be fun and cheaper right? Half right. It was fun.
Damn expensive. Had the insurance for the excess so didn't opt for the extra daily rental fee. Didnt have to pay $7500, but it was something like $3500. Straight on the AMEX = 7000 points with whoever we rented from.
Also, when I picked it up, they offered other extras such as "Would you like the chairs for $10/day, the rain cover $5/day the clothes line $X/day, the portable BBQ?" etc etc. I said no to them all. Would have been another $50 or so per day.
First place we pulled up, had a look inside the back storage area. There are the chairs, the BBQ, the rain cover. Everything they tried to rent to me. They couldnt be arsed taking them out! So every night I made sure I sat in that damn chair, beer in hand thinking "Thanks for the freebie suckers!"
But yeah, the int'l transaction fee hurt a bit on the $3500 deposit. And they took about 3 weeks to return it too.
Still. Recommended holiday.


----------



## sp0rk (1/7/16)

Just called the mrs to get the fuel pump relay model number so I could grab one on the way home from work
She says the pump doesn't even spin over when you turn the car on, so fingers crossed it's a pump/relay/filter


----------



## Camo6 (1/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> Just called the mrs to get the fuel pump relay model number so I could grab one on the way home from work
> She says the pump doesn't even spin over when you turn the car on, so fingers crossed it's a pump/relay/filter


Haha! Let's be real here, you know it's gonna be the pump don't you! And Murphy reckons yours will be the model where they deleted the access panel under the passenger seat to save a few dollars in production so you'll have to drop the tank which, in order to reduce vehicle length, is moulded to fit above the rear crossmember which, in order to reduce NVH issues, is secured firmly with a special style of bolt that utilises an almost hex, almost torx style of 'torque to yield' disposable bolt that requires a special $80 socket that has to be imported from Japan.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> It wasn't missing, has been a real prick to start the last few days in the minus temps, tho


----------



## sp0rk (1/7/16)

Camo6 said:


> Haha! Let's be real here, you know it's gonna be the pump don't you! And Murphy reckons yours will be the model where they deleted the access panel under the passenger seat to save a few dollars in production so you'll have to drop the tank which, in order to reduce vehicle length, is moulded to fit above the rear crossmember which, in order to reduce NVH issues, is secured firmly with a special style of bolt that utilises an almost hex, almost torx style of 'torque to yield' disposable bolt that requires a special $80 socket that has to be imported from Japan.


I farkin bet



I did chuck some starter fluid in last night, but was too stupid to actually open the throttle to let it in...
That and the bloody thing has a retarded AFM setup which is a pain to get off to be able to actually spray the fluid right into the intake


----------



## Fraser's BRB (1/7/16)

mckenry said:


> Took mrs mckenry and the two kids to NZ. Thought we'd get a camper and do the south island. A camper will be fun and cheaper right? Half right. It was fun.
> Damn expensive. Had the insurance for the excess so didn't opt for the extra daily rental fee. Didnt have to pay $7500, but it was something like $3500. Straight on the AMEX = 7000 points with whoever we rented from.
> Also, when I picked it up, they offered other extras such as "Would you like the chairs for $10/day, the rain cover $5/day the clothes line $X/day, the portable BBQ?" etc etc. I said no to them all. Would have been another $50 or so per day.
> First place we pulled up, had a look inside the back storage area. There are the chairs, the BBQ, the rain cover. Everything they tried to rent to me. They couldnt be arsed taking them out! So every night I made sure I sat in that damn chair, beer in hand thinking "Thanks for the freebie suckers!"
> ...


Yeah, we're doing the same, camper around the south island. Works out a little over $100/day not including if we stay at a paid park so from that side of things it's fine and we got all those things included in our package, it's just the outrageous $7,500 charge up front in case we wreck it that is pissing me off.


----------



## TheWiggman (1/7/16)

Remember the days of engines you could spray a bit of Aerostart into the carby to get going when they were being difficult? Those days are gone. I could rant about the economics of it for pages, but will instead rant internally. 
*shakes fist over internet*


----------



## Mardoo (2/7/16)

Stop complaining, at least your car and toaster are internet-enabled... :wacko:


----------



## niftinev (2/7/16)

yep the old days of always being able to start your car going are gone.

**** modern day electronics in cars and you can't even read them anymore to find out the prob.


----------



## sp0rk (2/7/16)

Dangit, starter fluid didn't work so it's electrical
tomorrow will be a day of new spark plugs, wires and maybe a dizzy cap
Also, don't use an impact driver to remove spark plugs, it kinda smashes them...


----------



## Camo6 (2/7/16)

If it just stopped on you Spork, I doubt they'll fix it. Check to see if there's a spark at each lead (plug a screwdriver into a lead and hold half a cm off a metallic part of engine while cranking. If it's got spark I'd be checking fuel pressure. If no spark I'd be checking for a signal pulse from the dizzy to the coil/coils. If it runs an internal coil in the dizzy you might need to refer to a diagram. Noid lights come in handy for this. Retrieving some codes would be a good step too. Best of luck.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/16)

Electrical is easy, but you will need 2 people so 1 can start it and the other to look for spark

Or just burn it....it cold there you know


----------



## goomboogo (2/7/16)

Camo6 said:


> If it just stopped on you Spork, I doubt they'll fix it. Check to see if there's a spark at each lead (plug a screwdriver into a lead and hold half a cm off a metallic part of engine while cranking. If it's got spark I'd be checking fuel pressure. If no spark I'd be checking for a signal pulse from the dizzy to the coil/coils. If it runs an internal coil in the dizzy you might need to refer to a diagram. Noid lights come in handy for this. Retrieving some codes would be a good step too. Best of luck.


I speak three languages. This is not one of them.


----------



## sp0rk (3/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Electrical is easy, but you will need 2 people so 1 can start it and the other to look for spark
> 
> Or just burn it....it cold there you know


Mrs just went up to Coffs for the week this morning so no one to help me :/
Did check for spark this morning and nothing 
I guess I'll clean the dizzy and possibly grab a new cap, gotta grab a battery charger too as it's about to go flat from trying to start
might just have to all wait until she's back to give me a hand
Luckily work has lent me one of the seasonal vet's cars so I can get to work this week and not have to ride


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> Luckily work has lent me one of the seasonal vet's cars so I can get to work this week and not have to ride


Company car already... :super:


----------



## wynnum1 (3/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> Mrs just went up to Coffs for the week this morning so no one to help me :/
> Did check for spark this morning and nothing
> I guess I'll clean the dizzy and possibly grab a new cap, gotta grab a battery charger too as it's about to go flat from trying to start
> might just have to all wait until she's back to give me a hand
> Luckily work has lent me one of the seasonal vet's cars so I can get to work this week and not have to ride


How long are you going to keep the car some times its cheaper to buy a whole car for parts then getting just what you need a lot of these cars are only scrap metal value if stop running .


----------



## sp0rk (3/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Company car already... :super:


Hahaha, it's a clapped out old corolla


----------



## sp0rk (3/7/16)

wynnum1 said:


> How long are you going to keep the car some times its cheaper to buy a whole car for parts then getting just what you need a lot of these cars are only scrap metal value if stop running .


Not too much longer, probably not worth getting another


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> Hahaha, it's a clapped out old corolla


Company car is still a company car


----------



## Fraser's BRB (4/7/16)

Toilet training!

My toddler (turned 3 yesterday) has got his pee sorted, goes to the toilet, no accidents, all good. Flat out refuses to poo on the toilet. Insists we put him in a nappy to do it. That's at least better than in his pants, but my god what a mess! This has been going on for 6 months now, flat out refuses to sit for a shit, I nearly vomit every time I have to sort that nappy out.


----------



## mwd (4/7/16)

What ?? 3 years old and needs a Nappy sounds like a parent problem to me..

Should at least be using a potty. Use the old dog treatment rub his nose in it then he will smart up really fast.

Feed him Vindaloo Curry every day.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (4/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> What ?? 3 years old and needs a Nappy sounds like a parent problem to me..
> 
> Should at least be using a potty. Use the old dog treatment rub his nose in it then he will smart up really fast.
> 
> Feed him Vindaloo Curry every day.


No, he doesn't wear a nappy all the time, he asks us (and his daycare teachers) to put one on him to poo. He knows he needs to poo, he just won't do it on the potty or toilet. We sit him there and and he goes into a total meltdown every time and won't shit until we put him in a nappy. He also won't sit to pee, stands up at the toilet because that's how dad does it.

And no, we're not those parents who let their kid get away with murder and think they're a perfect angel, he's a normal toddler with all that goes with it, he's just stubborn about this unfortunately.


----------



## mofox1 (4/7/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> No, he doesn't wear a nappy all the time, he asks us (and his daycare teachers) to put one on him to poo. He knows he needs to poo, he just won't do it on the potty or toilet. We sit him there and and he goes into a total meltdown every time and won't shit until we put him in a nappy. He also won't sit to pee, stands up at the toilet because that's how dad does it.
> 
> And no, we're not those parents who let their kid get away with murder and think they're a perfect angel, he's a normal toddler with all that goes with it, he's just stubborn about this unfortunately.


A better response than deserved.


----------



## Airgead (4/7/16)

Long shot but he's not scared of falling in is he? That happened to one of my sister's kids.

My little bloke (well... he was little back then, he's pushing 6 foot now) was similar. Happy to pee in the toilet. Inavriably pooed his pants. I think he just liked the warm, squishy feeling.

He did grow out of it pretty quikly though. After a few months of stern disaproval. Can;t remember how old he was. Too long ago.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (4/7/16)

Airgead said:


> Long shot but he's not scared of falling in is he? That happened to one of my sister's kids.
> 
> My little bloke (well... he was little back then, he's pushing 6 foot now) was similar. Happy to pee in the toilet. Inavriably pooed his pants. I think he just liked the warm, squishy feeling.
> 
> He did grow out of it pretty quikly though. After a few months of stern disaproval. Can;t remember how old he was. Too long ago.


I don't think he's scared of falling in. He used to sit on there to pee but then decided he was standing up for it.

He has pooed a couple of times on the potty/toilet, but they were isolated events and despite stern disapproval and him understanding that his friends will be "promoted" to the big room at day care without him if he can't poo on the toilet, he still insists he wants to do it in a nappy.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/16)

God bless any one who enjoys shitting them selves.

But you cant rush him, eventually he will, its a bit like learning to read and count, some take longer than others and sometimes it is worse if you try to force them

Both my boys reached "insert milestone here " at different times, Didnt worry me at all


----------



## Fraser's BRB (4/7/16)

I'm not overly concerned, just over the shitty nappy cleanup.


----------



## tugger (4/7/16)

I got a Cookie Monster potty that says yum yum yum when the sensor sees poop or wee. 
Did the trick with my little fella.


----------



## wynnum1 (4/7/16)

Have you looked at going camping where there are no toilets and instead of a pants those dresses the men wear in the Islands.


----------



## sp0rk (4/7/16)

wynnum1 said:


> those dresses the men wear in the Islands.


Called Sulu in Fiji
When I got back from my honeymoon in Fiji, it was just starting to get hot and stupidly humid in Coffs Harbour
Oh how I wished my work would let me wear a Sulu


----------



## Fraser's BRB (4/7/16)

tugger said:


> I got a Cookie Monster potty that says yum yum yum when the sensor sees poop or wee.
> Did the trick with my little fella.


This made me laugh. The thought of anything saying "yum yum yum" at what comes out of the little shit demon's arse is both hilarious and horrible to contemplate.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> I'm not overly concerned, just over the shitty nappy cleanup.


I use to do ( once nappy was removed )

A. Outside with the hose in summer, they love it

or

B. Straight in the shower, they love it


----------



## wynnum1 (4/7/16)

Maybe you need to get one of those high tech toilets that does it automatically.


----------



## Seaquebrew (4/7/16)

You say he stands because 'that's the way Dad does it '

Maybe it's time to show him how Dad does # 2's

Just a thought 

Cheers


----------



## manticle (4/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> What ?? 3 years old and needs a Nappy sounds like a parent problem to me..
> 
> Should at least be using a potty. Use the old dog treatment rub his nose in it then he will smart up really fast.
> 
> Feed him Vindaloo Curry every day.


Yeah rub a kid's face in shit then watch social services take him away.

Hopefully that was a joke.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (4/7/16)

Seaquebrew said:


> You say he stands because 'that's the way Dad does it '
> 
> Maybe it's time to show him how Dad does # 2's
> 
> ...


Oh he's seen dad taking care of business in the poo lounge, much to his mother's disgust.


----------



## Seaquebrew (4/7/16)

Not pleasant but repeat as often as needed 

Cheers


----------



## shaunous (4/7/16)

manticle said:


> Yeah rub a kid's face in shit then watch social services take him away.
> 
> Hopefully that was a joke.


I could actually imagine parents doing this thinking it would be normal and ok. Probably be from Ipswich or Western Sydney.


----------



## Lemon (4/7/16)

The solution, for us anyway, was bribery, plain and simple.
Buy a packet of clinkers. Clinker for a poo in the toilet.
Why SWMBO chose clinkers, I can only guess......they do resemble the poo..


Lemon


----------



## Fraser's BRB (4/7/16)

Lemon said:


> The solution, for us anyway, was bribery, plain and simple.
> Buy a packet of clinkers. Clinker for a poo in the toilet.
> Why SWMBO chose clinkers, I can only guess......they do resemble the poo..
> 
> ...


Tried that, the chocolate is still waiting for him


----------



## Camo6 (4/7/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> Oh he's seen dad taking care of business in the poo lounge, much to his mother's disgust.



Maybe that's part of the problem. He might think he needs a crossword puzzle, smartphone and cup of coffee.

He'll figure it out soon enough. I know people with kids older than three that still have similar issues. Hell, I still confuse my gas and solids from time to time and I'm in my late thirties.


----------



## TheWiggman (4/7/16)

My son was the same, he gave us stubborn so we/I gave him stubborn back. We went on a trip somewhere and intentionally didn't pack nappies. We went to a shopping centre and he was carrying on big time, and we earnestly told him we didn't have a nappy. I took him to the toilet where he was incredibly frustrated about the circumstance he was in, but refused to give in. He only wanted a 'wipe' instead. We started to walk out and he ran back in almost in tears. Placed him on the toilet and he nearly propelled himself from his own thrust off the bowl. He realised it wasn't that bad and never wore a nappy again. 
It's when they do it into their pants in protest that's the real challenge. I didn't face that and don't envy those who do. 
Rant time: poo does not have a 'p' on the end of it. Why add it?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/16)

I took the attitude of ...


You have 2 options, the second one was up to them, and it was ALWAYS the WORST OPTION than the first...which is the one one YOU want

I still use this method today when it come to cleaning their room.....and getting them off them ******* iPads


Oh the joy of watching kids go " No dad...please dont throw that out ...its really important "

Pass me a beer my friend...and pass me another


----------



## Mardoo (4/7/16)

My nephew used to refuse to poo on the toilet. He'd spend more than an hour in there when forced. Once, when my sister went in to check on him he grabbed his poo from the toilet and ran to his room shouting, "My poo, my poo!" Of course my BIL told his first girlfriend...


----------



## Zorco (4/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> What ?? 3 years old and needs a Nappy sounds like a parent problem to me..
> 
> Should at least be using a potty. Use the old dog treatment rub his nose in it then he will smart up really fast.
> 
> Feed him Vindaloo Curry every day.


Too polite earlier a post....too respectful many have been. Too akin to forum modus operandi others may be.

I would hear you say this to me in full front of person, aloud and no doubt proud in your views. I've heard this before. Ohh dear I wish you to be 6"5, and 120kg so fair play rules apply.

People holding this view are beneath all others and disadvantage their own. 

Thank you Tropican_Brews for asserting a troll's point to stir response.

For this view is weak, gutless and that of a full blooded kunt. Weak beyond measure and inferior to parenting. 

I witness you making the effort to provide the counter example. The contrast, the field of view, the exemplar of the antithesis for arguments nearly all hold - we acknowledge you. 

Come show me your colours so I too can acknowledge you.

[emoji37]

I wish this view just never existed.... I don't mind the possible ban for this response.


----------



## manticle (5/7/16)

Yoda loves you zorsoc and because of his love and the fact this is a rant thread, you are not yet banworthy.

Try harder.

And TB - stop talking utter shite that borders on suggestion of child abuse, joke/troll regardless.


----------



## Grott (5/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> What ?? 3 years old and needs a Nappy sounds like a parent problem to me..
> 
> Should at least be using a potty. Use the old dog treatment rub his nose in it then he will smart up really fast.
> 
> Feed him Vindaloo Curry every day.


I wasn't going to comment but............what a fucked comment and you can't use being drunk as* any *excuse, not even if pissed at 9.57*am* when posted. If you think you meant it to be a joke then you need to rub your nose in your own shit.


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/16)

Grott's having a bad beard day.


----------



## Airgead (5/7/16)

Mardoo said:


> My nephew used to refuse to poo on the toilet. He'd spend more than an hour in there when forced. Once, when my sister went in to check on him he grabbed his poo from the toilet and ran to his room shouting, "My poo, my poo!" Of course my BIL told his first girlfriend...


When my son was little (still in nappies from memory) he crapped in the bath. The look of horror on his face was priceless. He was grabbing for it yelling "NOOOOOOO Put it back in bum!" He had a darn good try too untill we managed to get everything cleaned up.

We are so saving that story for his 21st. Although he does have his first girlfiend now so we might bust it out early...


----------



## Zorco (5/7/16)

manticle said:


> Yoda loves you zorsoc and because of his love and the fact this is a rant thread, you are not yet banworthy.
> 
> Try harder.
> 
> And TB - stop talking utter shite that borders on suggestion of child abuse, joke/troll regardless.


Angry and drunk I was. This is the path to the dark side

Judge me on my Pilsener speak, do you?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Grott's having a bad beard day.


Maybe he needs some beard oil to sooth him


----------



## WarmerBeer (5/7/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> ... 6"5, and 120kg so fair play rules apply...





zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Judge me on my Pilsener speak, do you?


You just go ahead and do what you wanna do, big fella.

Gulp!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/7/16)

Airgead said:


> When my son was little (still in nappies from memory) he crapped in the bath. The look of horror on his face was priceless. He was grabbing for it yelling "NOOOOOOO Put it back in bum!" He had a darn good try too untill we managed to get everything cleaned up.
> 
> We are so saving that story for his 21st. Although he does have his first girlfiend now so we might bust it out early...


Reminds me of caddyshack

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPxiXGr9nFM


----------



## mwd (5/7/16)

Pauline Hanson gets a severe ragging from all and sundry and the do gooders who live in Cloud Cuckoo land.

She actually has a very good point to spout on about with the Muslim Invasion.
Good video but could only find this on FB and not anywhere else but from British TV most countries too late already screwed.

https://www.facebook.com/1608791759362263/videos/1621072554800850/

Need to watch this especially if you live in Sydneyastan.


----------



## manticle (5/7/16)

Pauline gets a severe ragging because she's a ******* tool.
She only has a good point if you think the absence of bacon in vegemite is the cause of ISIS.


----------



## spog (5/7/16)

I have a wisdom tooth pushing into another up the back of my gob its chipped a piece off and is quite sensitive.
I'm on a holiday in Tassie,flying home through Adelaide for the Beer and Bbq fest on Saturday , I don't want to go to a dentist yet so Im hoping it doesn't start to play up until I get home next week.
Shit it had to happen now!


----------



## Camo6 (5/7/16)

Quit ragging on cheap tools Manticle. My roll cab is full of $5 spanners that are much more likely to do crappy jobs than the shiny, expensive ones in the upper drawers. Would you have me throw them all out?


----------



## manticle (5/7/16)

No. I just wouldn't vote them into the senate.


----------



## welly2 (5/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Pauline Hanson gets a severe ragging from all and sundry and the do gooders who live in Cloud Cuckoo land.
> 
> She actually has a very good point to spout on about with the Muslim Invasion.
> Good video but could only find this on FB and not anywhere else but from British TV most countries too late already screwed.
> ...


Bollocks. She hasn't got a good point. She's a ******* imbecile. Muslim invasion? What a load of shite. If there's a Muslim invasion, they're doing a terrible ******* job of it.


----------



## SBOB (5/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Pauline Hanson gets a severe ragging from all and sundry and the do gooders who live in Cloud Cuckoo land.
> 
> She actually has a very good point to spout on about with the Muslim Invasion.


spouting sh*t is more like it


----------



## Camo6 (5/7/16)

manticle said:


> No. I just wouldn't vote them into the senate.


I made sure none of mine got into the Senator. Always been a Ford man. OK. I'll stop now. This is no time for shit puns.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/7/16)

welly2 said:


> If there's a Muslim invasion, they're doing a terrible ******* job of it.


Yep. The current population of Islam worshipers in Australia is 2.2%.or about 530,000...There are more Budhists at 2.5% or about 100,00 more of them...


So yeah, the invasion is pretty full on at the moment


----------



## Blind Dog (5/7/16)

welly2 said:


> Bollocks. She hasn't got a good point. She's a ******* imbecile. Muslim invasion? What a load of shite. If there's a Muslim invasion, they're doing a terrible ******* job of it.


I'll think you'll find that at the 2011 census, over 2% of people identified as Muslim, which is double what it was in 1996 so by 2026 it'll be closer to 5% and it will obviously keep doubling until we're practically all Muslim with a mosque on every street. Although maybe not as we're being swamped by Asians at exactly the same time, or maybe it's Asian Muslims? Either way we're being swamped and Pauline is just the person we need to lead us to a glorious new age where the Race Relation Act is repealed because its plain wrong, there's a royal Commission to investigate all the lies and distortion spread by those stupid scientists and vested interests who keep banging on about climate change when its obvious we're just warding off the next ice age, and there's no change to our marriage laws because otherwise we'll end up with 9 year old brides. 

She does believe in euthanasia though. so there's hope...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/7/16)

Blind Dog said:


> I'll think you'll find that at the 2011 census, over 2% of people identified as Muslim, which is double what it was in 1996 so by 2026 it'll be closer to 5% and it will obviously keep doubling until we're practically all Muslim with a mosque on every street. Although maybe not as we're being swamped by Asians at exactly the same time, or maybe it's Asian Muslims? Either way we're being swamped and Pauline is just the person we need to lead us to a glorious new age where the Race Relation Act is repealed because its plain wrong, there's a royal Commission to investigate all the lies and distortion spread by those stupid scientists and vested interests who keep banging on about climate change when its obvious we're just warding off the next ice age, and there's no change to our marriage laws because otherwise we'll end up with 9 year old brides.
> 
> She does believe in euthanasia though. so there's hope...


Well, since you put it like that...i am sold B)

Vote 1 Pauline Hanson


----------



## Dave70 (5/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yep. The current population of Islam worshipers in Australia is 2.2%.or about 530,000...There are more Budhists at 2.5% or about 100,00 more of them...
> 
> 
> So yeah, the invasion is pretty full on at the moment


Dont forget there were only about 1400 on the first fleet. Now look whats happened.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> Dont forget there were only about 1400 on the first fleet. Now look whats happened.


And they where Christians FFS...


----------



## MastersBrewery (5/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And they where Christians FFS...


stop spliting hairs the point is PH should be PM...... after I'm euthanised.


----------



## shaunous (5/7/16)

I'd vote Pauline before the Greens, but many would. 

The one thing I find hilarious is that red headed lunatic got only 60,000 less votes then The Greens in entire QLD. Baaahahahahahaha...

Clearly people voted for her, and be as crazy as she may, we live in this great country, and if people want to vote for her they can.


Just to clarify, I didn't put her in my top 5.


----------



## mwd (5/7/16)

welly2 said:


> Bollocks. She hasn't got a good point. She's a ******* imbecile. Muslim invasion? What a load of shite. If there's a Muslim invasion, they're doing a terrible ******* job of it.


And there have been no murders and there is no Middle East Crime Squad or AFP raiding houses... and only the ones you have seen on TV Have you asked how many Police Officers are actually tasked on this.

How many of you smartarses have ever actually worked in Syria and obviously never even watched the video just ask the Europeans. Nothing ever happened in Belgium, France or even Orlando.

No need to say any more just hope your family never gets involved as you will quickly change your tune then.

Just keep letting the refugees in as obviously nothing will ever happen here. Time to take the rose tinted glasses off. 

Those of us that were in Kuwait in 1991 are older but obviously a lot wiser than Joe Public.


----------



## manticle (5/7/16)

Good luck buddy.


----------



## mckenry (5/7/16)

Getting back to poo-gate. Zorsoc, have you actually shown him what his shitty nappy looks like? I am a first born, 2 yrs older than my brother. Apparently when I saw what was happening in my baby brothers nappy that was it. I was not wearing a nappy ever again!


----------



## mwd (5/7/16)

manticle said:


> Good luck buddy.



A lot less likely to need luck than the poor misguided who say it can never happen here.
30 years could see it just like Isreal.
You may hate Ms Hanson but she may just be onto something feasible.

Naw Mate we go out like this to catch speeding motorists can't you see the Radar. So who planned a Royal Commission if there is no problem.


----------



## manticle (5/7/16)

Do you need a bucket for the froth or do you have a live-in cleaner?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/7/16)

A peaceful demonstration by British Muslims.


----------



## goomboogo (6/7/16)

WEAL, it takes all sorts.


----------



## mwd (6/7/16)

Keep bringing in the Muslim Refugees to all who lost loved ones in Kuta. The ADF also like the smartarses on here know nothing......
Cannot believe how stupid people could even compare Muslims to Buddhists 

http://www.iinanews.org/page/public/news_details.aspx?id=159010

http://www.newenglishreview.org/blog_direct_link.cfm/blog_id/64492/Study-Finds-Most-Aussie-Soldiers-Are-Intelligently-Wary-of-Islam


----------



## mwd (6/7/16)

Pauline Hanson will keep the Infidels out...Eid Mubarak.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWG4-4Y6Z60


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/7/16)

goomboogo said:


> WEAL, it takes all sorts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like you, myself and countless others Atheists I am quaking in my boots at those placards.

I reckon instead of calling Pauline Hanson names and worrying about One Nation, it should be taken in the right perspective, its a small nondescript party that will never get anywhere,and we as a nation should be proud that we have a system where anyone can stand with any point of view ,racist or otherwise, not condemn it, that is condemning democracy.
I didn't hear any recriminations against the CFMEU, ETU, AWU, ACTU and the Australian Labor party over the racist campagn they ran over ChAFTA , and lets remember it was the Union movement and the Labor party who in 1910 came up with the White Australia.


----------



## manticle (6/7/16)

Condemning beliefs you don't share is part of democracy WEAL.


----------



## goomboogo (6/7/16)

WEAL, I presume the second and third paragraphs of your post weren't directed at me as they're not relevant to my post.

I don't understand your assertion that it's undemocratic to condemn views if you find them repugnant. Can you expand on this idea? As far as CHAFTA goes, you can't label objections based on negative economic impacts as racist. That's lazy.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/7/16)

manticle said:


> Condemning beliefs you don't share is part of democracy WEAL.


Got no issues with condemning beliefs, but keep respect for the other person who's belief it is.

I don't understand your assertion that it's undemocratic to condemn views if you find them repugnant. Can you expand on this idea?

Definitely was a racist element in the ads which the CFMEU endorsed, scaremongering tactics about swarms of Chinese coming over here and taking Australian jobs as is One Nations Party propoganda


----------



## mckenry (6/7/16)

They say never discuss religion or politics, so I'll do both.

I would vote for anyone that abolished religious funding. Only 30-something % of Australians identify as religious, yet the taxpayer coughs up $30 billion ANNUALLY to fund religious institutions. Thats billion, not million. (as of 2013) Good article here

Muslim, Christian, Buddhist, Pastafarian, whatever - go fund yourselves.
So many atrocities committed in the name of 'God' from all religions (maybe not the pasta's just yet). Even what most people think is the religion of meditation, love and peace, Buddhism, is not exempt. Religion is the problem. Anyone who thinks "my religion is right, everyone else is wrong" just astounds me. From that belief comes discrimination, which can lead to fanaticism, then radicalism / extremism.

They're like soccer hooligans without an off season to chill out.

In my opinion, religion was a way of scaring society into behaving. It gives some people peace of mind and hope and that's fine, but please, not at my expense.
I'm not against religion existing, I just think it should be seen as a hobby, not a tax payer funded right. The less people involved the better. If religion died a natural death (or near enough) then I truly feel there would be so much more acceptance. We could get back to important differences, like which footy team you support.

Note: I would vote for this person/party if everything else about them seemed right....


----------



## welly2 (6/7/16)

mckenry said:


> They say never discuss religion or politics, so I'll do both.
> 
> I would vote for anyone that abolished religious funding. Only 30-something % of Australians identify as religious, yet the taxpayer coughs up $30 billion ANNUALLY to fund religious institutions. Thats billion, not million. (as of 2013) Good article here
> 
> ...


I'd get behind this.


----------



## mwd (6/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> scaremongering tactics about swarms of Chinese coming over here and taking Australian jobs as is One Nations Party propoganda


But I thought the Chinese had already bought the Super Farms and the most expensive real estate in the country even James Packer is struggling.


----------



## mwd (6/7/16)

This weeks Quizz. Name 10 non muslim terrorist organisations ? I got 0 from 10. and a case of Sydney Rye IPA.


----------



## Airgead (6/7/16)

I see this periodic dabling with Hanson sa being a bit like the chiko roll i buy every 10 years or so. You look at it, think "hey...that looks ok, not as bad as i remember". So you buy it. 

Then you take a bite. Thats when you realise that they really are horrible and drop it in the bin at the first opportunity.


----------



## Mardoo (6/7/16)

While you're foaming at the mouth Tropical_Brews, do some research. They may not be in Australia, but there are and have been plenty.

And Airgead, stick to the Corn Jacks mate.


----------



## manticle (6/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Got no issues with condemning beliefs, but keep respect for the other person who's belief it is.



C'mon mate we're talking about politicians. Respect for them has never been high on my list. Another part of democracy is the ability to mock the idiots we pay to lead.


----------



## Airgead (6/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> This weeks Quizz. Name 10 non muslim terrorist organisations ? I got 0 from 10. and a case of Sydney Rye IPA.


Any of those wierd us anti government "sovereign citizen" groups (who the fbi consistently lists as the biggest terrorism threat in the us...oklahoma city bombing anyone)
Abortion clinic bombers
The lebanese Christian militias
The ira
Basque separatists 
The red brigades
Sth american communist insurgents
I could go on...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/7/16)

WEAL...put that LNP flag down..


But just to make you happy, Big Tones might be coming back when Malfunction falls ( or gets pushed ) onto his sword


----------



## Airgead (6/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> This weeks Quizz. Name 10 non muslim terrorist organisations ? I got 0 from 10. and a case of Sydney Rye IPA.


Any of those wierd us anti government "sovereign citizen" groups (who the fbi consistently lists as the biggest terrorism threat in the us...oklahoma city bombing anyone)
Abortion clinic bombers
The lebanese Christian militias
The ira
Basque separatists 
The red brigades
Sth american communist insurgents
Mexican drug cartels
I could go on...


----------



## Airgead (6/7/16)

Multiple posts....stupid phone.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> This weeks Quizz. Name 10 non muslim terrorist organisations ? I got 0 from 10. and a case of Sydney Rye IPA.


Oh dear TB... Looks like winter up there is affecting your thought process


----------



## manticle (6/7/16)

Airgead said:


> Multiple posts....stupid phone.


Lucky the anti duplicate mods are keeping an eye out for you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/7/16)

manticle said:


> Lucky the anti duplicate mods are keeping an eye out for you.


Banable offence


----------



## Airgead (6/7/16)

manticle said:


> Lucky the anti duplicate mods are keeping an eye out for you.


You, sir, are a gentleman and a schollar.


----------



## mwd (6/7/16)

Airgead said:


> Multiple posts....stupid phone.


Sorry Mate 99.9% on your list no longer exist.

You forgot the KKK.


----------



## shaunous (6/7/16)

I Like Guns.


----------



## Bribie G (6/7/16)

Copy of my rant sent to the BOM

_I live in the Border Ranges near Kyogle and we find the Brisbane Mt Stapylton radar to be more accurate for our purposes as well as providing better information about rainfall etc.

Considering that this radar is probably relied on by many thousands of professionals throughout SEQ and the Borders, from fishermen to builders to emergency services, farmers, transport operators and many many more, wouldn't it be nice to have a radar service in the 21st Century that actually works for more than a few days per month, and has this year been out during serious weather events

Regards_


----------



## goomboogo (6/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> This weeks Quizz. Name 10 non muslim terrorist organisations ? I got 0 from 10. and a case of Sydney Rye IPA.


 Lord’s Resistance Army (LRA), *Aum Shinrikyo, **New People’s Army (NPA), **Ulster Defense Association (UDA), **Kahane Chai, **Real Irish Republican Army (RIRA), **Shining Path / Sendero Luminoso, **Euskadi Ta Askatasuna (ETA), **Revolutionary Struggle / Epanastatikos Agonas (EA), **Fuerzas Armadas Revolucionarias De Colombia (FARC).*
*Tropical Brews, this is a response to your question and in no way means to suggest that violent acts committed by Islamic extremists is not a problem. The groups I have listed are either currently active in their original form or acting under other guises. I will note that the FARC group in Colombia last month signed a peace treaty with the Colombian government. However, this deal has a long way to go and it is hoped that it doesn't go the same way such negotiations have in the past.*


----------



## Airgead (6/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Sorry Mate 99.9% on your list no longer exist.
> 
> You forgot the KKK.


Neither do 99.9% of all the islamic terror groups that ever existed... the point is that terror is not, and never has been the exclusive preserve of islam.

And a lot of those groups are still active (particularly the us soverign citizen wierdos). And the mexican drug cartels. And the abortion clinic bombers. You could add the Italian mafia. They blow up judges (and anyone standing near them).

Lets not forget the hilton hotel bombing (ananda marga...maybe).

Islam has a lot of focus at the moment because there are a lot of high profile conflicts in that region where all sides have used terror tactics and targeted civilians. But terror isn't an exclusivly islamic problem. It just happens to be where the conflicts are at the moment. Not so long ago everyone was condeming the Serbian christians for massacering bosnian muslims.

Terrorism is born of war, occupation and opression. Not islam.


----------



## mwd (6/7/16)

I will stick to beer from now on seeing as my trips to most of the world's hot spots ( except South America ) mean nothing and I am biased. Have seen paradise turned to shite in a very quick time. I.E. Lebanon. Don't recall Walid Jemblatt starting it and the Cronulla riots were Christian inspired. ??

Should have turned the original quizz the other way round and got 10/10.

Still amazed that a Drug Cartel is actually a Terrorist Group.

Hope your Children and Grandchildren can thank you all for turning a blind eye to it all just because nothing major has occurred yet.

If the original video does not convince you or the ADF who also have to risk lots in these places, take a little look at Isreal to see how ideology works


----------



## sp0rk (6/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Still amazed that a Drug Cartel is actually a Terrorist Group.


As per Wiki
"Terrorism, in its broadest sense, is defined as the use or threatened use of violence (terror) in order to achieve a political, religious, or ideological aim"
I fail to see how they couldn't be a terrorist group.
THey kidnap large groups of people who oppose them, bomb law enforcement and try to instill fear to control via terror
Pretty textbook definition if you ask me...


----------



## manticle (6/7/16)

Don't worry mate. Pauline will fix it. We can have a royal commission.


----------



## goomboogo (6/7/16)

Tropical Brews, I merely answered the question you asked. Did you read my post? I was relaying information as requested and in no way intended insult or offence.


----------



## Airgead (6/7/16)

Drug cartel = terror group - why not? 

They target security forces and civilians for random killing. They take and kill hostages. They spread terror. They commit very public acts of brutality. They enforce a strict code of behaviour. They recruit from the impoverished, oppressed and disaffected worldwide through social media. They finance their operations through drugs....

Am I talking about the Mexican cartells or the Islamic State?

Or are we just defining terrorism as those same activities when carried out by muslims? When carried out by Christians (or non muslims) they are criminals, or revolutionaries, or freedom fighters....but not terrorists.


----------



## welly2 (6/7/16)

Why hasn't PH gone on about the pommy invasion? 476,291 or 2.2% of the Australian population are muslim which includes those who were born here.

How many of us pommy bastards are here? 1.2 million. Talk about an invasion! We've already taken over Coogee and the recruitment industry. We've got eyes on your wives next. h34r:


----------



## goomboogo (6/7/16)

welly2 said:


> We've got eyes on your wives next. h34r:


Be aware there is a no returns policy.


----------



## manticle (6/7/16)

welly2 said:


> Why hasn't PH gone on about the pommy invasion? 476,291 or 2.2% of the Australian population are muslim which includes those who were born here.
> 
> How many of us pommy bastards are here? 1.2 million. Talk about an invasion! We've already taken over Coogee and the recruitment industry. We've got eyes on your wives next. h34r:








Oh you're my wife now...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIrTTv_Isho


----------



## Dave70 (6/7/16)

Airgead said:


> Neither do 99.9% of all the islamic terror groups that ever existed... the point is that terror is not, and never has been the exclusive preserve of islam.
> 
> And a lot of those groups are still active (particularly the us soverign citizen wierdos). And the mexican drug cartels. And the abortion clinic bombers. You could add the Italian mafia. They blow up judges (and anyone standing near them).
> 
> ...


But historically, its taken none of those conditions to prompt islamic terrorism, even back to to the Barbary wars where American shipping was being hijacked (sound familiar?), ransacked and the crews held to ransom. 
This was expressly textually inspired. 
wiki:
*In March 1786, Thomas Jefferson and John Adams went to London to negotiate with Tripoli's envoy, ambassador Sidi Haji Abdrahaman (or Sidi Haji Abdul Rahman Adja). When they enquired "concerning the ground of the pretensions to make war upon nations who had done them no injury", the ambassador replied:*

_It was written in their Koran, that all nations which had not acknowledged the Prophet were sinners, whom it was the right and duty of the faithful to plunder and enslave; and that every mussulman who was slain in this warfare was sure to go to paradise_


----------



## Fraser's BRB (6/7/16)

You know what I hate? When you go to the Maccas drive through, order your standard Big Mac and 2 Cheese burgers, and like a chump I don't check, drive away and they've shorted me a cheese burger?!

Fuckers! Where's the royal commission into that?!


----------



## goomboogo (6/7/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> You know what I hate? When you go to the Maccas drive through, order your standard Big Mac and 2 Cheese burgers, and like a chump I don't check, drive away and they've shorted me a cheese burger?!
> 
> Fuckers! Where's the royal commission into that?!


It's dependent upon whether the burgers were halal.


----------



## Airgead (6/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> _It was written in their Koran, that all nations which had not acknowledged the Prophet were sinners, whom it was the right and duty of the faithful to plunder and enslave; and that every mussulman who was slain in this warfare was sure to go to paradise_


Meh. Making war upon the infidel is something humanity has done under various guises since time immemorial. Islam doesnt have a monopoly on that either. Plenty of christian folks were more than happy to spread their message at the point of a sword/gun/whatever.

Won't comment further on the explicit instructions of various holy books since I havent read any of them.

But from the Barbary state's perspective the looting and plundering came after American ships refused to pay the (to them) legitimate tribute/tolls for sailing through their waters (which had been an established thing for centuries).. So you could look at it as a trade dispute. Or terrorism. Rather depends on your point of view...


----------



## Droopy Brew (6/7/16)

Airgead said:


> Neither do 99.9% of all the islamic terror groups that ever existed... the point is that terror is not, and never has been the exclusive preserve of islam.
> 
> And a lot of those groups are still active (particularly the us soverign citizen wierdos). And the mexican drug cartels. And the abortion clinic bombers. You could add the Italian mafia. They blow up judges (and anyone standing near them).
> 
> ...


Mostly true however what has separated the Muslim based terrorists of the past 30 years with those mentioned is their willingness to take it beyond the localised areas of conflict and spreading their misery. While most of the recent terrorist attacks still occur in the middle east and subcontinental areas, there are a lot more being perpetrated 1000kms from the conflict areas. US, UK, Paris, Spain, Bali etc. You didnt see the serbs or Mexican drug cartels or the Sicilian Mafia taking their shit elsewhere and that is a major point of difference.
No terrorism is not an exclusively Muslim thing, but the Islamic terrorists have certainly taken it to new extremes.


----------



## mckenry (6/7/16)

The koran is not the only book to preach terror.
How bout this beauty from the bible?


_Deuteronomy_ 7:1-2

When the Lord your God brings you into the land you are entering to possess and drives out before you many nations . . . then you must destroy them totally. Make no treaty with them, and show them no mercy.

The fact is, getting serious about your religion and taking the scriptures literally is extremism. 
Given both of these books are thousands of years old, I suggest we update our literature.


----------



## mwd (6/7/16)

Google tells you who invented the Suicide Bomb and also gave us the biggest laugh bar none.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/world/middleeast/suicide-bomb-instructor-accidentally-kills-iraqi-pupils.html?_r=0


Not sure how a pile of snot and blood can service 15 Virgins..


----------



## Airgead (6/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Google tells you who invented the Suicide Bomb and also gave us the biggest laugh bar none.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/world/middleeast/suicide-bomb-instructor-accidentally-kills-iraqi-pupils.html?_r=0
> 
> ...


Yep... it was the Kiwis apparenty...

The earliest known non-military suicide attack occurred in Murchison in New Zealand on 14 July 1905. A long-standing dispute between two farmers resulted in a court case, and the defendant (Joseph Sewell) had sticks of gelignite strapped to his body. When Sewell excitedly shouted during the court sitting about the other farmer "I'll blow the devil to hell, and I have enough dynamite to do just that", he was ushered out of the building. Sewell detonated the charge when a police officer tried to arrest him on the street, and his body was blown to pieces, but nobody else died from their injuries

In any case, and to return to the original point, any time you come up with pauline hanson as the answer to your problem, you are probably asking the wrong question.


----------



## Dave70 (6/7/16)

Airgead said:


> Yep... it was the Kiwis apparenty...
> 
> The earliest known non-military suicide attack occurred in Murchison in New Zealand on 14 July 1905. A long-standing dispute between two farmers resulted in a court case, and the defendant (Joseph Sewell) had sticks of gelignite strapped to his body. When Sewell excitedly shouted during the court sitting about the other farmer *"I'll blow the devil to hell, *and I have enough dynamite to do just that", he was ushered out of the building. Sewell detonated the charge when a police officer tried to arrest him on the street, and his body was blown to pieces, but nobody else died from their injuries
> 
> In any case, and to return to the original point, any time you come up with pauline hanson as the answer to your problem, you are probably asking the wrong question.


Kind of redundant innit. Dickhead..


----------



## niftinev (6/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Copy of my rant sent to the BOM
> 
> _I live in the Border Ranges near Kyogle and we find the Brisbane Mt Stapylton radar to be more accurate for our purposes as well as providing better information about rainfall etc.
> 
> ...


malcom and co cut their budget to shreds and they now have to rely on crappy cheap shit for r&m


----------



## madpierre06 (6/7/16)

Airgead said:


> I see this periodic dabling with Hanson sa being a bit like the chiko roll i buy every 10 years or so. You look at it, think "hey...that looks ok, not as bad as i remember". So you buy it.
> 
> Then you take a bite. Thats when you realise that they really are horrible and drop it in the bin at the first opportunity.


See no....Chiko Rolls, always have been bloody delicious...unless you get a dodgy one then it's straight to the crapper.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (6/7/16)

madpierre06 said:


> See no....Chiko Rolls, always have been bloody delicious...unless you get a dodgy one then it's straight to the crapper.


It was this whole talk of Chiko Rolls (which are indeed delicious) that led me to my doomed Maccas run as there were no nearby Chiko Roll options, so in the end Airgead is to blame.


----------



## Airgead (6/7/16)

My most humble apologies.


----------



## manticle (6/7/16)

I had a parma.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/7/16)

Pauline ******* Hanson


----------



## manticle (6/7/16)

Watch pauline voters fall quiet as they realise they voted in a retarded muppet and thought it was a good idea.


----------



## Mardoo (6/7/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> It was this whole talk of Chiko Rolls (which are indeed delicious) that led me to my doomed Maccas run as there were no nearby Chiko Roll options, so in the end Airgead is to blame.


You're a genius! The McChicko - Two Chicko rolls, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun! Pauline Hanson can serve it at her chip shop in Parliament!


----------



## RdeVjun (7/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Copy of my rant sent to the BOM
> 
> _I live in the Border Ranges near Kyogle and we find the Brisbane Mt Stapylton radar to be more accurate for our purposes as well as providing better information about rainfall etc.
> 
> ...


Bribie, I have it on fairly good authority that the bureau's radar network is quite bespoke and comprised of essentially hand-me-downs and run on a shoestring, with exotic parts sourced from around the globe only as required and no budget for an inventory of spares. That is probably moreso now that a certain international affairs player successfully probed their IT infrastructure recently, some suggestions that hundreds of millions of clams need to be invested to bring it up to scratch due to the linkages with defense. So, sadly the Grafton unit is not likely to rate highly in terms of priorities, although IIRC Mt Stapylton is fairly modern and should overlap a fair bit.
http://www.bom.gov.au/australia/radar/info/qld_info.shtml#mt-stapylton66
Anyway, hope that helps, wish I could offer more than just heresay and speculation, although that is not altogether uncommon around here!


----------



## wynnum1 (7/7/16)

RdeVjun said:


> Bribie, I have it on fairly good authority that the bureau's radar network is quite bespoke and comprised of essentially hand-me-downs and run on a shoestring, with exotic parts sourced from around the globe only as required and no budget for an inventory of spares. That is probably moreso now that a certain international affairs player successfully probed their IT infrastructure recently, some suggestions that hundreds of millions of clams need to be invested to bring it up to scratch due to the linkages with defense. So, sadly the Grafton unit is not likely to rate highly in terms of priorities, although IIRC Mt Stapylton is fairly modern and should overlap a fair bit.
> http://www.bom.gov.au/australia/radar/info/qld_info.shtml#mt-stapylton66
> Anyway, hope that helps, wish I could offer more than just heresay and speculation, although that is not altogether uncommon around here!


They could privatize and out source and use over seas workers like they have done with the banks telephone toll roads etc and this would free up money to buy new equipment from over seas.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Pauline ******* Hanson


You would have to doff your cap to her, as stupid as she may seem it now looks she will get 5 or 6 seats in the senate, say what people want to hear when the 2 major parties, one is lack lustre the other a hapless bunch of bed wetters (as Peta Credlin called them) and what has she got a $200.000 + job when most Australians are averaging $100,000 she may be smarter than what she makes out. To get that sort of money and not be the sharpest tool in the shed she would have to go for Senator, or Train driver, turns out a Senator needs slightly less grey matter than a train driver. So there we are.


----------



## spog (7/7/16)

Oh no, not the train driver debate again.


----------



## manticle (7/7/16)

Most average 100k?
When did that increase occur?


----------



## goomboogo (7/7/16)

manticle said:


> Most average 100k?
> When did that increase occur?


Maybe that's $100 000 per household.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/16)

manticle said:


> Most average 100k?
> When did that increase occur?


I thought the average would be around there somewhere.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (7/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I thought the average would be around there somewhere.


I believe the latest figures are somewhere around $70k for individuals and $100k for households.


----------



## Airgead (7/7/16)

Yep. The average weekly earnings as reported by the ABS last year is 1499. Thats 77K/year. The 100K figure reported is for household earnings.

Average earnings are also distorted by outliers (like CEOs on 10M/year) so a better figure is the median income. Unfortunatly i cant find an up to date figure for that.

Edit: stupid autocorrect


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

Yep, about $77k...but then again...sometimes WEAL gets it slighly wrong ( or exaggerated like the Train Drivers  ) 

http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/0/7F76D15354BB25D5CA2575BC001D5866?Opendocument


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/16)

Well shes travelling a lot better than I thought, $130,000+ jump on the average person, pays to be stupid innit.


----------



## Zorco (7/7/16)

Do all these values include the super contribution?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/16)

I don't know about a Senators wage but in the real world the contributions to super by the employer was negotiated in with the wage when I last employed someone.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I don't know about a Senators wage but in the real world the contributions to super by the employer was negotiated in with the wage when I last employed someone.


I guess you can employ them for $X and then add the employer contribution to equal $y

Or pay them $Y and take out the 9% and give them $X

either way it cost the employer $Y

Just depends how you put it across


----------



## mwd (7/7/16)

You can stick your Halal Bollocks into my Bacon Butties. Along with wailing amplified minarets at first light.

Just give the do gooders maximum shit Pauline then open a good Chip Shop in Canberra.

Malcolm is so dumb invites a bunch of terrorist sympathisers to eat Iftar with him and these Cretins call Hanson stupid. And no knowledge whatsoever about Islam jokers to the left of me.


----------



## Airgead (7/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> . And no knowledge whatsoever about Islam jokers to the left of me.


Yep. That's right. Hanson has no knowledge whatsoever about Islam.


----------



## mwd (7/7/16)

Airgead said:


> Yep. That's right. Hanson has no knowledge whatsoever about Islam.


Jokers to the right of me....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2kFzGyKgpA


----------



## mwd (7/7/16)

Stuck in the Middle with a bunch of Cretins and Retards. This is how to do it. Could have had a clip of Taliban or Iraquis get some 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rGcn2XGr48


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Jokers to the right of me....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2kFzGyKgpA


^ surely you realise that this is the reason people flee from this part of the world. Try being a woman, atheist, christian, homosexual, or any other minority in post-revolution Iran.


----------



## Dave70 (7/7/16)

^Dont forget being a witch, also punishable by death. Nobody ever thinks of the witches.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

Bloody witches...what with there broom sticks and pots full of boiled children


----------



## mwd (7/7/16)

The lack of any knowledge of the culture and happy to allow migration of their refugees which happen to be mostly men is frankly frightening.

Nothing like a good public execution to relieve your bowels and contents of your stomach.

Iran is quite mild in connection to the other countries. Pity no good videos of the results of a Suicide Bomber. You tube would not allow it, Big splat and a heed comes to mind.

But of course we are talking a totally forgiving and peaceful religion here don't forget for the Morons that QLD night be the farthest North they ever got to.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

Sometimes TB...I often think its time you put the crack pipe down


----------



## goomboogo (7/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> ^Dont forget being a witch, also punishable by death. Nobody ever thinks of the witches.


These guys had better watch out then.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taDda9lLaEw


----------



## mwd (7/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sometimes TB...I often think its time you put the crack pipe down


 Yes agree Smartass it is all BS the 5 passports full of stamps are just a figment of my imagination. Last posting to Republic Of Yemen never even got a second glance from AFP or Customs at Brisbane.

Pretty sure the bottle of Tullamore Dew is genuine though but posting copies of Saudi Visas would not be smart.
Although any Linux user has to be a world expert on everything. Go away in short sharp jerks 

Edit: Telstra dropped out so may as well be watching Billy Connolly instead of replying to F.Wits.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/7/16)

yeah these Persian Iranians are terrifying

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Dastyari


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Yes agree Smartass it is all BS the 5 passports full of stamps are just a figment of my imagination. Last posting to Republic Of Yemen never even got a second glance from AFP or Customs at Brisbane.
> 
> Pretty sure the bottle of Tullamore Dew is genuine though but posting copies of Saudi Visas would not be smart.
> Although any Linux user has to be a world expert on everything. Go away in short sharp jerks
> ...


You should have been a candidate for One Nation, mainly because just about everything you have said makes no sense whatsoever... Please explain

But then again you LOVE Windows...so I guess there isnt much more to add


----------



## Dave70 (7/7/16)

goomboogo said:


> These guys had better watch out then.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taDda9lLaEw


Mixed sporting teams? 
They'll probably get of with a light flogging.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/28/world/middleeast/iranian-students-lashes-party.html?_r=0


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Last posting to Republic Of Yemen never even got a second glance from AFP or Customs at Brisbane.


I think Customs and the AFP have better things to do than read your rants here on AHB, but please dont stop, they are amusing B)


----------



## SBOB (7/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sometimes TB...I often think its time you put the crack pipe down


or pick one up.......


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/16)




----------



## Dave70 (7/7/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> yeah these Persian Iranians are terrifying
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Dastyari


Canadian Iranians, even worse.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mehdi_Sadaghdar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XVtUUtfjJE


----------



## MastersBrewery (7/7/16)

Ok then back to ranting civilly.

I mean we all agree any Country/Religion/politician that would ban the consumption of/ brewing of the fine liquid we all come here to discuss; should be nuked immediately!! A dozen or so times!!!


----------



## manticle (7/7/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Yes agree Smartass it is all BS the 5 passports full of stamps are just a figment of my imagination. Last posting to Republic Of Yemen never even got a second glance from AFP or Customs at Brisbane.
> 
> Pretty sure the bottle of Tullamore Dew is genuine though but posting copies of Saudi Visas would not be smart.
> Although any Linux user has to be a world expert on everything. Go away in short sharp jerks
> ...


This might be the rant thread where a little bit extra is tolerated but you are treading a line.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/16)

Why, whats wrong with watching Billy Connolly?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

I blame his Telstra connection....


----------



## shaunous (7/7/16)

Im confused...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

You should be


----------



## shaunous (7/7/16)

So for someone who isnt following politics to closely. What does it mean for Pauline to get that many seats? Will she have enough power to stop progress? Will the others have to adopt anything of hers? (I dont mind her only getting benefits for your first child and none born afterwards policy) Or can they basically ignore her somewhat?

Please Explain!


----------



## madpierre06 (7/7/16)

I'd suggest there's not just one bloke been treading a line...saw a personal insult by mod a few days ago. And most personal insults have been coming from the anti-PH crew. Just sayin', what's fair.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

shaunous said:


> So for someone who isnt following politics to closely. What does it mean for Pauline to get that many seats? Will she have enough power to stop progress? Will the others have to adopt anything of hers? (I dont mind her only getting benefits for your first child and none born afterwards policy) Or can they basically ignore her somewhat?
> 
> Please Explain!


It gives the ignorant, bigoted racists a ,mouth piece to peddle their shit

She is already started by say Vaccinations cause Autism and wants CCTV in Mosques 

Its not going to get any better...

Imagine the damage she will do if she hold some of the balance of power...outer ******* chaos

She is almost the female Trump


----------



## madpierre06 (7/7/16)

And so much irony in play around the usage of the terms 'ignorant' and 'bigoted'.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

Indeed B)


----------



## manticle (7/7/16)

@madpierre - Can you elaborate re:
Personal insults from members/mods to members/mods.

Don't care if I'm the mod - I'll wear it.
PM or in this thread - whatever suits.

Thanks


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

Could be worse...

We could end up with Scott Morrison as PM, and Bernardi as Deputy...although we do have Barnaby


----------



## shaunous (7/7/16)

Barnaby's a champ. And not because im a farmer. He just is.


----------



## shaunous (7/7/16)

Yeh CCTV in mosque's is ridiculous, and so is the anti vaxxers bullshit. I had my Hooping Cough booster yesterday, pretty sure i havnt gone braindead. 
If she didnt come up with way out ideas and just stuck to her half normal shit she wouldnt look like a loony. Ban the Berka, yeh who gives a f#@k, but put live tv camera's in only one religions house of prayers and then have a government team watching and monitoring, C'mon Pauline!!!


----------



## spog (7/7/16)

Be a boring job monitoring the CCTV all you'd see is people praying,regardless of religion....ahh Pauline I thought you'd been lost to history.


----------



## goomboogo (8/7/16)

shaunous said:


> Barnaby's a champ. And not because im a farmer. He just is.


I loved Barnaby's performance in JAWS.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg_KQYwKgpE


----------



## tugger (8/7/16)

They don't need cctv in mosques. There are already afp and ASIO agents in deep cover watching them.


----------



## technobabble66 (8/7/16)

shaunous said:


> So for someone who isnt following politics to closely. What does it mean for Pauline to get that many seats? Will she have enough power to stop progress? Will the others have to adopt anything of hers? (I dont mind her only getting benefits for your first child and none born afterwards policy) Or can they basically ignore her somewhat?
> 
> Please Explain!


She'll simply be irrelevant in the parliament. All the other pollies know she represents a small & extreme minority that is diametrically opposed to to general philosophy of most of the rest of the population. It'll be political suicide to garner support from her. So neither the LNP nor the ALP are likely to have anything to do with her. 
So she'll just sit in the corner ranting and raving. 
Achieving nothing. 
Just spewing forth more ignorant, polarizing poison. 

Hopefully she'll be decent at representing her local electorate in more local issues - outside racism and ignorance, of course. 
And maybe a few more fish n chip shops in Canberra.


----------



## shaunous (8/7/16)

tugger said:


> They don't need cctv in mosques. There are already afp and ASIO agents in deep cover watching them.


True Dat


----------



## shaunous (8/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> She'll simply be irrelevant in the parliament. All the other pollies know she represents a small & extreme minority that is diametrically opposed to to general philosophy of most of the rest of the population. It'll be political suicide to garner support from her. So neither the LNP nor the ALP are likely to have anything to do with her.
> So she'll just sit in the corner ranting and raving.
> Achieving nothing.
> Just spewing forth more ignorant, polarizing poison.
> ...



So they can just ignore her and don't need to win her over to help them get their own policies over. Well that's something...


----------



## shaunous (8/7/16)

Rant Time.

Banning Greyhound racing in NSW and ACT as of July 2017. But, with a 7 day total ban starting today. Yesterday our week long Greyhound race carnival started, one of the best in Australia. People camped and in motels and houses all around town, coming from every state of Aus, and they've all gotta pack up and go home, or get drunk for a week doing nothing. Another pull the trigger moment like the live cattle trade, except this time it was funnily enough the Liberals Mike Baird (Yeh the guy who sold all the poles and wires to private and said electricity will go down, well mine has just gone up nearly 40%, and a state average of 10% increase).
Instead of fixing an industry who makes millions for the state, they shut it down overnight with no warning.
There will be court cases to the hills against it and we as tax payers will have to pay them a shitload in settlements, much like the live trade closure has cost us/costing us. No doubt there is bad eggs out there being cruel to Greyhounds, but why shut down an entire Industry overnight instead of attempting to fix it. May have something to do with Sydneys greyhound tracks locations and being own by the state, Hello Developers.

Rant Over.


----------



## Tahoose (8/7/16)

Surely you guys north of the border are going to get rid of this wanker once and for all?? Given we don't get much coverage of his antics down here but first he tries to close Sydney after dark, and now this...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> She'll simply be irrelevant in the parliament. All the other pollies know she represents a small & extreme minority that is diametrically opposed to to general philosophy of most of the rest of the population. It'll be political suicide to garner support from her. So neither the LNP nor the ALP are likely to have anything to do with her.
> So she'll just sit in the corner ranting and raving.
> Achieving nothing.
> Just spewing forth more ignorant, polarizing poison.
> ...


Plus she wants to increase our already burgeoning welfare bill by giving the pensioners $100 a fortnight more!


----------



## technobabble66 (8/7/16)

@ the greyhound thing, yeah it's a pretty shitty way of going in that direction, & v parallel to the way the ban on live exports was executed. 
However .... I'd suggest the people you really should be getting shitty with are the various board members of greyhound racing associations - namely the state and national ones. Those lazy, morally-questionable ostriches have just ignored the problems that have resulted in the premier's draconian decision. If they had've moved at least a bit on eliminating the few scumbags that do live animal baiting and devised something a bit more palatable for retired dogs it may never have come to this. 
I don't really care much for horse or dog racing - take it or leave it - but I'd certainly agree Baird has right royally screwed the pooch on this. 
But the guys in charge of it all have seemingly done very little on those 2 major issues that plague the reputation of the industry. I think you'll find the government bodies and public interest groups (rspca etc) have been asking/requesting action for years. So whether you see it as Baird picking some low hanging populist fruit or having his hand forced by stubborn inactivity, the first port of call for responsibility should be those board members. Spend some time screaming at them in between screaming at Baird. 

Otherwise, commiserations for having Baird as your premier. 


... Just out of interest, has he made a bonfire out of $1.6Billion? Or fucked over the CFA as well?
If not, he's not really trying. 

Apologies for the OT - I'm still angry about our wasted 1.6B


----------



## Dave70 (8/7/16)

shaunous said:


> Rant Time.
> 
> Banning Greyhound racing in NSW and ACT as of July 2017. But, with a 7 day total ban starting today. Yesterday our week long Greyhound race carnival started, one of the best in Australia. People camped and in motels and houses all around town, coming from every state of Aus, and they've all gotta pack up and go home, or get drunk for a week doing nothing. Another pull the trigger moment like the live cattle trade, except this time it was funnily enough the Liberals Mike Baird (Yeh the guy who sold all the poles and wires to private and said electricity will go down, well mine has just gone up nearly 40%, and a state average of 10% increase).
> Instead of fixing an industry who makes millions for the state, they shut it down overnight with no warning.
> ...


He made a point of saying that would NOT happen. Over and over. Then a promise. 

You know on those cop shows where suspect is sat down at the interview table and instantly blurts out something like 'look, all I did was rob the joint, I didn't kill anybody'
Then the cop turns around and says 'who said anything about a murder'?'


----------



## Tahoose (8/7/16)

Techno totally agree re the east west link, what I load of crap that was.


----------



## madpierre06 (8/7/16)

Trouble is, we're too bluudy apathetic ingeneral to be traken serious by our pollies...a few instances of the general popul;ace downing tools and every bloody thing else and hitting the streets ion foot until they take notice and do something. 

Yeah, I know, dream on, eh.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (14/7/16)

The price to renew a passport, $254! As if living here wasn't expensive enough, they want to really spank you for having a short break away as well.

That also doesn't include the photos, that will be another $18 thanks for coming!


----------



## SBOB (14/7/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> The price to renew a passport, $254! As if living here wasn't expensive enough, they want to really spank you for having a short break away as well.
> 
> That also doesn't include the photos, that will be another $18 thanks for coming!


nothing stopping you doing your own photos.. 

Ive used this site before, taken our own in front of a white sheet, a quick auto correct in photo app, and a 15c 6x4 print from big-w
https://www.epassportphoto.com/


----------



## Fraser's BRB (14/7/16)

SBOB said:


> nothing stopping you doing your own photos..
> Ive used this site before, taken our own in front of a white sheet, a quick auto correct in photo app, and a 15c 6x4 print from big-w
> https://www.epassportphoto.com/


Yeah, I'm lazy and somewhat technically inept in that department, so I'll wear the $18, it just seems like insult to injury on top of the massive renewal fee.


----------



## spog (14/7/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> The price to renew a passport, $254! As if living here wasn't expensive enough, they want to really spank you for having a short break away as well.
> 
> That also doesn't include the photos, that will be another $18 thanks for coming!


Thanks for being a citizen, going O S then coming back to your home so you can pay tax to get back in....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/7/16)

**** me it was cold today.....didnt get above 14* all day.... and stupid me was in the workshop amongst it...

pay pay scale does not include freezing your **** off in a cold workshop


But then I went to the pub and had a few beers and watched all the drunk chicks coming back from the races into the pub....was worth a it


----------



## SBOB (14/7/16)

spog said:


> Thanks for being a citizen, going O S then coming back to your home so you can pay tax to get back in....


tax to get back in?


----------



## peekaboo_jones (20/7/16)

No wonder smokers get a bad reputation.
This last 12 months I've seen an increase in people not giving a shit about common courtesy.

Frequently I have to wade through smokers puffing away right at the base stairs at one train station on the way to work and on the way home. Yes it's a public footpath on the outside but really? Come on do it 10-15m away from the entrance.

More often I'm seeing guys and gals having a good ol puff standing in a group of people waiting to cross the road. 
Not pleasant that's for sure.

Another few times I've seen this one lady puff away whilst sitting in a bus shelter waiting whilst there were a couple of people around too.

Yes these places are public and no laws but where is the courtesy these days?

I'm over it


----------



## manticle (20/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> **** me it was cold today.....didnt get above 14* all day.... and stupid me was in the workshop amongst it...
> 
> pay pay scale does not include freezing your **** off in a cold workshop
> 
> ...


14? My workshop used to get to about 2 until I had the open vented windows replaced, got a couple of decent heaters and some heated jackets for myself and staff.

If it was a minimum of 14, I wouldn't have bothered. Physical work at that temp is fine I reckon.
Still my workshop also won't hit anything above 28 in summer probably so swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/7/16)

manticle said:


> Still my workshop also won't hit anything above 28 in summer probably so swings and roundabouts.


Yes, well, not uncommon to see 40+ regularly in summer here


----------



## Dave70 (20/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yes, well, not uncommon to see 40+ regularly in summer here


37.7deg - down tools..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> 37.7deg - down tools..


Pffftt


----------



## Dave70 (20/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> 37.7deg - down tools..​proceed directly to pub.


Sorry, forgot the addendum. Straight from the CEPU handbook. Inside the back cover. Written in texta.


----------



## shaunous (20/7/16)

Our Unions as weak as piss. I pulled out and having more success on my own.

I have a pretty wide ranged personal thermostat. Can handle the cold without a jumper or the stinking heat with one. Doesnt seem to worry me like others. When there is wind involved in below zero temps, well that's where i run for the fire and jumpers.


----------



## Red Baron (20/7/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> No wonder smokers get a bad reputation.
> This last 12 months I've seen an increase in people not giving a shit about common courtesy.
> 
> Frequently I have to wade through smokers puffing away right at the base stairs at one train station on the way to work and on the way home. Yes it's a public footpath on the outside but really? Come on do it 10-15m away from the entrance.
> ...


Just stand next to them and drop the most heinous fart you can muster......

Cheers,
RB


----------



## spog (20/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> 37.7deg - down tools..


50+ doing reo rods for a concrete pour,leather gloves and rags to hold them.
So hot a cup of tea was better than a beer.


----------



## spog (20/7/16)

shaunous said:


> Our Unions as weak as piss. I pulled out and having more success on my own.
> I have a pretty wide ranged personal thermostat. Can handle the cold without a jumper or the stinking heat with one. Doesnt seem to worry me like others. When there is wind involved in below zero temps, well that's where i run for the fire and jumpers.


 I worked with a chippy who spent time in Antartica i would be freezing my arse off at work and he was in shorts and a short sleeved shirt.
" this isnt cold" was his claim.


----------



## Florian (21/7/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> The price to renew a passport, $254! As if living here wasn't expensive enough, they want to really spank you for having a short break away as well.
> 
> That also doesn't include the photos, that will be another $18 thanks for coming!


Don't forget that your new passport is valid for 10 years, that's only $25.40 per year. Fixed, guaranteed no price increase for the next 10 years! Bargain!

In 2026, after lots of memorable holidays, you'll be laughing at yourself for getting upset about the little price you paid to be able to have those memories, with the piece of mind of always being able to call on the local Aussie embassy or consulate if something should unexpectedly go wrong. 
That's worth a lot these days and should not be underestimated!


----------



## niftinev (21/7/16)

Florian said:


> Don't forget that your new passport is valid for 10 years, that's only $25.40 per year. Fixed, guaranteed no price increase for the next 10 years! Bargain!
> 
> In 2026, after lots of memorable holidays, you'll be laughing at yourself for getting upset about the little price you paid to be able to have those memories, with the piece of mind of always being able to call on the local Aussie embassy or consulate if something should unexpectedly go wrong.
> That's worth a lot these days and should not be underestimated!


no, will be crying because the next one will be triple the cost 

one of the easiest ways for gov. to make money


----------



## Fraser's BRB (21/7/16)

Florian said:


> Don't forget that your new passport is valid for 10 years, that's only $25.40 per year. Fixed, guaranteed no price increase for the next 10 years! Bargain!
> 
> In 2026, after lots of memorable holidays, you'll be laughing at yourself for getting upset about the little price you paid to be able to have those memories, with the piece of mind of always being able to call on the local Aussie embassy or consulate if something should unexpectedly go wrong.
> That's worth a lot these days and should not be underestimated!


Good in theory, however I know when I got my last passport it got 4 international trips and that was before wife and kid. The young fella is 3 now, so I can't see too many more in the next 10 years either, just can't afford to put three of us overseas too often. As it is this trip is only really happening because friends are getting married OS and we had over 12 months notice.


----------



## sp0rk (21/7/16)

Farkin SSD died last night while I was in the middle of AutoCad-ing some stuff for my new brew rig
Blue screened, came back and worked again but was freezing a minute or 2 after booting, then just disappeared completely from the BIOS
Lucky it was only a 120gb and I only had windows and some programs on it
The PC shop in Scone thankfully has a 240gb in stock, so she'll be big enough to dual boot Windows and Debian :beerbang:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/7/16)

Straight Debian...**** windows


----------



## Zorco (21/7/16)

Does mint carry any cred in your circles?


----------



## mofox1 (21/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Straight Debian...**** windows


Haven't yet worked out how to run brewmate in linux (ubuntu). 'doze doesn't get used for anything else these days (used to play games, but then kids... faarrk: game over man, game over).


----------



## sp0rk (21/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Straight Debian...**** windows


Not all games I play are on Linux on steam, so Windows has to stay for now


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/7/16)

Red Baron said:


> Just stand next to them and drop the most heinous fart you can muster......
> 
> Cheers,
> RB


They wouldn't be able to smell or taste it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/7/16)

Was getting the young fella's knee Xray'd this morning, ( due to his perceived ability and actual ability at the BMX track last night) there was, sitting right next do a million dollar digital Xray machine was a PC runing good old XP


----------



## sp0rk (21/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Was getting the young fella's knee Xray'd this morning, ( due to his perceived ability and actual ability at the BMX track last night) there was, sitting right next do a million dollar digital Xray machine was a PC runing good old XP


We have a machine for an old school endoscope at work that runs 98

Just got back to work and read the reviews for this SSD (Crucial BX200) are terrible  (they didn't tell me what brand it was when I called earlier)
So I returned it, but luckily found a group buy on eBay for a Samsung 740 Evo 500gb, $160 down from $200


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/7/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Does mint carry any cred in your circles?


Yep I like mint. I hate unity but Cinamon is OK


----------



## spog (21/7/16)

The boss is back at work mid next week, he's been on happy Ta Ta leave ( holidays) for 5 weeks.
Ahh ****,it's been so peaceful......


----------



## wynnum1 (22/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> We have a machine for an old school endoscope at work that runs 98
> 
> Just got back to work and read the reviews for this SSD (Crucial BX200) are terrible  (they didn't tell me what brand it was when I called earlier)
> So I returned it, but luckily found a group buy on eBay for a Samsung 740 Evo 500gb, $160 down from $200


How bad are SSD or is it the brand.


----------



## sp0rk (22/7/16)

That specific model apparently has performance on par with an average HDD, all of Crucial's other drives are fairly good from what I've read.
The SSD I had in my PC was in a mate's PC for probably 3 or 4 years, then I had it in mine for 2 or 3 years, so it had a decent life.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/7/16)

Jeezuz...they can get expensive

http://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/Products_list.phtml?id=10&bid=2&id2=159&name=SSD%20Hard%20Drives


----------



## sp0rk (22/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Jeezuz...they can get expensive
> 
> http://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/Products_list.phtml?id=10&bid=2&id2=159&name=SSD%20Hard%20Drives


Worth it though, I wouldn't go back to having an HDD as my OS drive
Booting in under 15 seconds is so worth it, but there's an overall speed boost to almost everything


----------



## technobabble66 (22/7/16)

Trump is just accepting the formal nomination for the Presidency.

Thank God someone of intelligence, ability and integrity is going to be the President!!


----------



## MastersBrewery (22/7/16)

We so need a sarcasm font.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (22/7/16)

MastersBrewery said:


> We so need a sarcasm font.


Comic Sans?


----------



## wynnum1 (22/7/16)

Who else is going to run the simpsons where right about the two part system.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/7/16)

Was my sarcasm that obvious??
I thought I'd get one or 2 outraged responses first. No fun!


----------



## Dave70 (22/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Trump is just accepting the formal nomination for the Presidency.
> 
> Thank God someone of intelligence, ability and integrity is going to be the President!!


Absolutely. 
I hear he also does an hilarious blackface impersonation when not mocking the disabled. He's a class act. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX9reO3QnUA


----------



## yankinoz (23/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Was my sarcasm that obvious??
> I thought I'd get one or 2 outraged responses first. No fun!


As the Donald's official vicar-in-chief in Australia I was about to recognize (note the correct spelling) you as ambassador to the US, but since you were being sarcastic (like Dear Leader Trump, I have no sense of humor), I've put you on the list of people in need of reeducation.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/7/16)

yankinoz said:


> , I've put you on the list of people in need of reducation.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (26/7/16)

Several months ago, we bought a new smart TV. A Hitachi 50" LED to be more precise. There was a new model out, so the old model had $500 knocked off, we were in the market, price was right, Robert's your mother's brother. Happy days.

When I bought the TV, I was not considering Netflix, now I am. Guess which TV supports Netflix in a whole bunch of countries but not Australia? 

Now, I'm far from a tech guru, however, one would think that any modern, so called "Smart TV" should be able to at least install the app to play Netflix even if it didn't come pre-loaded. Apparently not, we're just third world enough for that not to be supported in our region.

I know there are other options, I can run if from a tablet or laptop and "mirracast" it to the TV, I could buy a set-top box, etc, but that's not the point! It's 2016, did we lose a war?! First world problems.


----------



## spog (26/7/16)

try contacting who you got it from and asking where you stand re not being able to get Netflix etc on it.
Worth a try at least .
Yeah in this day and age I'd be a pissed off if I had to " add" to it to get what I would have honestly expected.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Trump is just accepting the formal nomination for the Presidency.
> 
> Thank God someone of intelligence, ability and integrity is going to be the President!!


I get sad thinking about the mileage Robin Williams could have got out of Trump.


----------



## technobabble66 (27/7/16)

Jimmy Fallon does a slightly decent impersonation. 

But yeah, no one's really stepped up to RWs level of sharp zany wit recently. 

Still, this gold mine will keep producing for a few more months at least. Hell, maybe even for 4 more years [emoji51]
Plenty of time for a comedian or 2 to shine forth!


----------



## WarmerBeer (27/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Still, this gold mine will keep producing for a few more months at least. Hell, maybe even for 4 more years [emoji51]
> Plenty of time for a comedian or 2 to be taken out back and shot!


FTFY


----------



## Dave70 (27/7/16)

The best parody I've seen of Donald Trump is Donald Trump.


----------



## sp0rk (27/7/16)

Gosh, someone forgot to order the nespresso pods at work!
Now I've gotta drink instant like a bloody pleb


----------



## TheWiggman (27/7/16)

I worked at a gold mine which, let me tell you, did not struggle to support itself. We had a communal commercial Nespresso unit which pumped out significantly better coffee than Blend 43 (as most coffee machines do). 
Speed bump 1 - it was in an admin's office and she was struggling to get work done because every man and his dog would want t strike up conversation while they were making a coffee. It was relocated to the centre of the building.
Speed bump 2 - even though admin 1's office didn't move, she reported to a different manager who didn't like the fact she was spending 30 mins a day (max) looking after the machine. The job got palmed off to a team of 2 admin girls under a different manager
Speed bump 3 - new custodians complained about having to look after the coffee machine cleaning because it "wasn't their job" and so to keep everyone happy, their direct report told them to make up a roster for users of the machine or it would be removed.
Speed bump 4 - users included engineers, geotechnicians, accountants and generally highly qualified people. We drank the stuff anyway so provided I could get my 2 PM coffee, I gave not a shit and like the rest of us complied. Money well spent.
Speed bump 5 - contractors worked out that the machine was there. They were using it more than the staff and pods/discs were disappearing. Stock ran low. To counter the absolute time-suck and inconvenience of ordering (note font) the admin girl limited the number of pods allowed to be stocked per day. A message was sent out saying contractors weren't allowed to use it any more.

Final straw - Staff folk kept asking for more pods as even though contractors stopped using it as much, the admin girl was still limiting access to pods because it didn't fit in with the ordering cycle. She saw the GM, stated it was costing a fortune, and a business initiative was put forth.
Nespresso machine gone, pay-per-cup machine installed in the tearoom for staff and contractors. 

Should have ranted about that when it happened but yeah, **** that.


----------



## Bridges (27/7/16)

**** pod machines even the arsehat that invented them wishes he hadn't cause of all the pods going into land fill.


----------



## sp0rk (27/7/16)

Bridges said:


> **** pod machines even the arsehat that invented them wishes he hadn't cause of all the pods going into land fill.


Nespresso pods are all aluminium and recyclable


----------



## Fraser's BRB (27/7/16)

We got lucky at our work, bloke found a fully automatic Delonghi coffee machine on a local buy/swap/sell page for $40. Retail is about $700.

There's 6 of us who put in $15/fortnight to pay for the good quality beans from a local roaster, works really well.


----------



## TheWiggman (27/7/16)

Who's the bloke/chick sorting through the rubbish and finding them, separating the case from the contents and chucking the coffee in the green waste and aluminium with the metals?


----------



## Bridges (27/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> Nespresso pods are all aluminium and recyclable


So you are pulling them apart and separating them and they are not going into land fill. Well played sir.


----------



## spog (27/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> I worked at a gold mine which, let me tell you, did not struggle to support itself. We had a communal commercial Nespresso unit which pumped out significantly better coffee than Blend 43 (as most coffee machines do).
> Speed bump 1 - it was in an admin's office and she was struggling to get work done because every man and his dog would want t strike up conversation while they were making a coffee. It was relocated to the centre of the building.
> Speed bump 2 - even though admin 1's office didn't move, she reported to a different manager who didn't like the fact she was spending 30 mins a day (max) looking after the machine. The job got palmed off to a team of 2 admin girls under a different manager
> Speed bump 3 - new custodians complained about having to look after the coffee machine cleaning because it "wasn't their job" and so to keep everyone happy, their direct report told them to make up a roster for users of the machine or it would be removed.
> ...


Pfft, coffee machines .
I supply my own coffee in a thermos.
Now if you want to get into an ingrained bastard of a system with a **** off attitude,we have an onsite dunny but it's a supply your own crap wrap,the company is too tight to afford crap wrap.
And to top it off the dunny needs an air strike called on it,it is so wrong I kid you not the bowl looks like an explosion in a chocolate factory !
Imagine if " office" staff had to use it,well bugga me if the shit would not then hit the fan.The fuckn thing hasn't been cleaned since April 2015, I kid you not !
Non compliance with test and tag ,basically full non compliance right across the board, and the boss gets his panties in a knot when I say " no I'm/he/they aren't doing that"
Damn near had enough of the mob I'm working for........

Ahhhh I think I feel better now...ahh **** it's only Wednesday .
Rant over.


----------



## Camo6 (27/7/16)

At our current job we're using a little electric espresso maker. Nothing beats the smell of freshly brewed coffee. Helps us deal with the smell of a couple of hundred form workers and steel fixers. And don't get me started on the dunnies Spog.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/16)

Tea

FTW


----------



## WarmerBeer (28/7/16)

spog said:


> Pfft, coffee machines .
> I supply my own coffee in a thermos.


Fill it with stout. No one knows the difference.

Winning!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/7/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> Fill it with coffee stout. No one knows the difference.


FTFY


----------



## Dave70 (28/7/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> Fill it with stout. No one knows the difference.
> 
> Winning!


Great advice, drinking stout at work. _Pfft._

Dont you know its winter? 
Better make it a hot Scotchy instead.

*Brewers would draw off a small amount of the mash as it issued from the grain bed, fresh and warm. To this they added a dollop of Scotch.*

http://beervana.blogspot.com.au/2010/11/greatest-beverage-in-world-hot-scotchy.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> Great advice, drinking stout at work. _Pfft._
> 
> Dont you know its winter?
> Better make it a hot Scotchy instead.
> ...


Brew day just got heaps more fun


----------



## Zorco (28/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> Great advice, drinking stout at work. _Pfft._
> 
> Dont you know its winter?
> Better make it a hot Scotchy instead.
> ...


I first saw this with Michael Dawson from Brewing TV. Him and Chip were brewing big beers in Dawson's garage.

They really spurred my brewing desires. And probably why I like glass fermenters! 

Thanks Dawson.


----------



## sp0rk (28/7/16)

Bridges said:


> So you are pulling them apart and separating them and they are not going into land fill. Well played sir.


They all go in a bag and get dropped off to a retailer in Newcastle monthly, who apparently sends them back to Nespresso for recycling
They can't go in normal recycling because they fall through the sorters and just go back to landfill anyway
There's a map on Nespresso's website on where pods can be dropped off.
Not sure on the success rate, I reckon a redemption system would be a great idea, say 2-3 cents per pod added to your account so you can redeem for free pods once you've accrued enough (we go through 200-ish pods a month)


----------



## Kingy (8/8/16)

I currently reading designing great beers by Ray Daniels. Good book except the imperial calculations are up to shit. Does my head in. Why can't everything be in metric ffs


----------



## Mardoo (8/8/16)

Ya know, when I was in primary in the States in the 70's they went to a whole lot of effort to teach my whole generation the metric system. Other than a wave of the hand in the metric direction, solely for the purpose of international trade, no more mention was made. Shits me to tears converting 1/16 ounce of chloride into grams. 

Agreed. Totally stupid.


----------



## droid (8/8/16)

I'm Australian;

6' tall but 95kilos
in golf I might hit a 187mtr par 3 and make a good 8 footer for birdie
An errant tee shot misses my head by inches
When something is far away it's "miles away"
I'll have a pint of beer at the club...but add 5oo+mils of water to a recipe

where were we?

ounces? dayum brother!


----------



## TheWiggman (8/8/16)

As a 33 year old nothing is imperial in my life. I think myself and those a few years older (say up to 38?) are in the bracket of 'everything metric'. Or SI, as it should be known. Except wheels, they R17s, R18s etc. but I daren't say "inches" to get the message across.
For some reason inches on TVs are in vogue which shits me no end. Years ago TVs were 51cm, 60cm, 80cm etc. I bought a 106cm plasma and that's the way I like it. Yet for some reason when I tell people I upgraded to a 146cm TV their faces go blank and says "what's that in inches?" even though most of them wouldn't know how long 50" actually it. So I convert it to mm for them to make it easier. Everyone knows mm.


----------



## Mardoo (8/8/16)

TheWiggman said:


> As a 33 year old nothing is imperial in my life.


Not even the stout? Poor fella.


----------



## TheWiggman (8/8/16)

When you put it like that it's a really depressing quote. 
Russian Système international d'unités Stout might be on the cards. Add one croissant and leg of a frog to the boil, sneer at the yeast and do not bathe over the course of the ferment.


----------



## Zorco (8/8/16)

Metric system for babies is happening now.

My son was 4.00kg...

When old waspy Sheilas ask me what that is in pounds, I say, "Not sure, 2.2lb/kg right?"

And I estimate the answer. 

Antiquated is ......antiquated.

And on the topic of making babies... I know mm. They all count!

And quite a few people know my mm... But not everyone


----------



## Florian (9/8/16)

Was trying to have an early night...

A few days ago I ordered one of those fancy magnetic charger adapter thingies so you don't have to fiddle the micro usb plug into the little whole the right way up in the dark on the bedside table, but rather just swing the cable near the phone and both magically connect, just like a macbook charger plug.

Arrived today. Some apparent flaws.
1. Magnet too weak, doesn't connect. Still need to fiddle.

2. Sometimes doesn't charge, even after fiddling and apparent good connection. 

3. The connector gets scaldingly hot, I literally almost burnt my fingers on it.

4. The prying tool to get the adapter back out of the phone is missing.

Anyway, sent refund request to seller, all good.
Anout to go to bed, realised the adapter thingy is still sticking in my phone, meaning I can't connect my normal charger. Due to 4. I start carefully prying the adapter out of the phone. Within seconds it breaks in half, leaving the actual plug deep inside the phone. ****! No way to charge the phone! 11% battery left! Busy day tomorrow.

Anyway, long story short, put the phone into a vice and started working on that plug stuck inside. Took me about 45 minutes of fine surgery to slowly dismantle the plug from the inside out, pulling individual cords and plasfic bits out before I eventually could collapse the frame of the plug and pull it out. Broke the tip off a Shun knife in the process.

Anyway, don't ever ******* even think about ordering this product:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322210185794?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=511114737637&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Camo6 (9/8/16)

Not the Shun!


----------



## Florian (9/8/16)

Unfortunately that was the knife with the slimmest blade, otherwise I would have used one of the cheapos.
It's only a small fraction that broke off though, just under a mm long, so not too bad I guess.


----------



## Mardoo (9/8/16)

I very nearly punched a housemate once for using my Wusthof utility to undo screws.


----------



## goomboogo (9/8/16)

Mardoo said:


> I very nearly punched a housemate once for using my Wusthof utility to undo screws.


You should have found a screwdriver. And then stabbed the person with it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/8/16)

Mardoo said:


> I very nearly punched a housemate once for using my Wusthof utility to undo screws.


I cried when my ex put put my got Victorinox knives the the ******* dishwasher

I still have them, be 20yrs old now and still awsome. Got some more about 5 yrs ago, but the handles are shit and they are not as good


----------



## SBOB (9/8/16)

Having to fill in a census form via a website which is clearly incapable..

Currently completely offline, so now because of the ABS thinking they could do a completely online census I'll have to continually come back and try again until it finally works

hooray for quality work


----------



## Fraser's BRB (9/8/16)

SBOB said:


> Having to fill in a census form via a website which is clearly incapable..
> 
> Currently completely offline, so now because of the ABS thinking they could do a completely online census I'll have to continually come back and try again until it finally works
> 
> hooray for quality work


Worked earlier tonight, but I was pleasantly surprised by that. They did say on the radio today that you don't have to do it tonight, you can come back later in the week.

The stupid part I found was that it figured out that some questions didn't apply, but not others. After filling in mine and the wife's details about where we were born and our ancestry, it still asked where our son's parents were born and his ancestry (after having already asked if he was our natural offspring). Minor point, but mildly irritating.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (9/8/16)

Having to use Internet Explorer at work, they just won't upgrade.

Was making final payment on my holiday when IE crashed. I checked my bank account, payment had come out, check back on vendor's website, still shows amount outstanding. Back and forth with customer service to sort out. To their credit they did sort it, but if IE did its job, would never have come to that.

Edit: It's not even the most recent version of IE.


----------



## niftinev (9/8/16)

SBOB said:


> Having to fill in a census form via a website which is clearly incapable..
> 
> Currently completely offline, so now because of the ABS thinking they could do a completely online census I'll have to continually come back and try again until it finally works
> 
> hooray for quality work


got halfway through and it crashes and a popup says any unsaved data has been lost

fuc kin hopeless, can't get back on, absolutely brilliant must be two dicks website


----------



## spog (9/8/16)

Census pfft,Internet has been up shit creek all day here and is still acting up now..,,"/$ ...I said now."@$(. 
Ahh **** it I'll do it tomorrow .

And we're miles from civilisation ( Adelaide were all the votes are) so we don't count and we don't have the wonderous NBN.
So it's all their fault....ha.


----------



## manticle (9/8/16)

I had nbn when I lived in Melbourne's inner North East and it was the shittest internet I've had for a while. About to get it here and very trepidatious.


----------



## Tyred (9/8/16)

The had someone on the TV earlier in the week saying that they had 'load tested the site to 150%' and there were no issues. I still can't connect and it says try again in 15 minutes.

I wonder if the 'code 9' error I get is copyrighted by the abs.

Just checked online news and it's all over that as well. I think someone will be in deep after this.


----------



## spog (9/8/16)

Nah, the system will be blamed and all will be good. Can't have the Gubnment taking the blame now can we ? that simply won't do.
But if they took a leaf out the ATO's system it'd work,**** that that's too simple.


----------



## Coalminer (9/8/16)

That's why I requested a paper copy to fill out. I figured if I have to be inconvenienced then they can waste their own time processing it themselves.


----------



## paulyman (9/8/16)

So we all listed we live in Acland right? Or was that just me?


----------



## Fraser's BRB (11/8/16)

******* Telstra and their frequent ******* internet outages! What the **** am I paying for?


----------



## SBOB (11/8/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> What the **** am I paying for?


it would appear to be internet outages?


----------



## Fraser's BRB (11/8/16)

SBOB said:


> it would appear to be internet outages?


Sad but true. It's back now, but who knows for how long.


----------



## spog (11/8/16)

Been crawling over a roof frame today fixing purlins in place , fark are my ankles and lower back giving me what for now.
And the better half is refusing to give me a rub down.....so far.


----------



## Camo6 (11/8/16)

spog said:


> Been crawling over a roof frame today fixing purlins in place , fark are my ankles and lower back giving me what for now.
> And the better half is refusing to give me a rub down.....so far.


Persist, Spog. As I tell the boys at work: "It's the squeaky wheel that gets the oil."


----------



## shaunous (11/8/16)

spog said:


> Nah, the system will be blamed and all will be good. Can't have the Gubnment taking the blame now can we ? that simply won't do.
> But if they took a leaf out the ATO's system it'd work,**** that that's too simple.


According to the PM tonight 'someone's head will roll after this ABS nightmare'. And they announced the boss of the ABS is on a mere $750,000 a year salary. What the **** kinda salary is that. How does someone come up with that figure. 

Get a trade dad said.


----------



## goomboogo (11/8/16)

'Heads will roll". Has the Prime Minister joined ISIS?


----------



## shaunous (11/8/16)

That's the term he used in the press conference.


----------



## goomboogo (11/8/16)

shaunous said:


> That's the term he used in the press conference.


I know. I was just referring to how silly it is when Turnbull attempts to talk tough. He might get his man-servant to slap someone backhanded with a silk glove. That's about the limit of Malcom's intestinal fortitude.


----------



## shaunous (11/8/16)

I just can't believe someone running a statistics mob is on 3/4 of $1,000,000.


----------



## goomboogo (11/8/16)

shaunous said:


> I just can't believe someone running a statistics mob is on 3/4 of $1,000,000.


I doubt he could work out how much 3/4 of $1 000 000 is.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/8/16)

shaunous said:


> Get a trade dad said.


Hearing you on that one brother..

























Glad I did but


----------



## bradsbrew (12/8/16)

goomboogo said:


> I doubt he could work out how much 3/4 of $1 000 000 is.


He possibly could,but he would need a lot more information......


----------



## niftinev (12/8/16)

bradsbrew said:


> He possibly could,but he would need a lot more information......


 yep 470mil worth


----------



## wynnum1 (13/8/16)

The ABS did not use the nine most terrifying words in the English language: 'I'm from the government and I'm here to help.'" but they did say
"you can trust the government' 
" *Houston*, *we*'ve had a *problem* here" that was used by the crew of the *Apollo 13* moon flight may have been better choice.
They delivered these census forms to vacant houses if it had a letter box you got a number good little earner for AUS post.


----------



## Dave70 (17/8/16)

******* LDL cholesterol. 

I eat more or less a mediterranean style diet, train hard three nights a week, lucky if I drink two nights a week and was sure I'd waltz it in with my latest blood work.

Still ******* 4.4 ( range <3.4). Everything else, sweet. 

Time to start cramming plant sterols and bran down my throat like a foie gras goose I guess.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (17/8/16)

Dave70 said:


> ******* LDL cholesterol.
> 
> I eat more or less a mediterranean style diet, train hard three nights a week, lucky if I drink two nights a week and was sure I'd waltz it in with my latest blood work.
> 
> ...


Eggs. I eat 3 eggs with some veggies in a frittata every morning for breakfast, blood work always shows slightly high total cholesterol, but the good to bad ratio is really good. Doctors have quizzed me about it a couple of times and the eggs is what they put it down to.


----------



## Mardoo (17/8/16)

Any help if I mention that the US government has removed dietary cholesterol from its list of health concerns?


----------



## Dave70 (17/8/16)

Mardoo said:


> Any help if I mention that the US government has removed dietary cholesterol from its list of health concerns?


Did they decide it was no longer a concern or just give up?


----------



## Fraser's BRB (17/8/16)

Mardoo said:


> Any help if I mention that the US government has removed dietary cholesterol from its list of health concerns?


This is different from blood cholesterol though. They came to the (scientifically backed) conclusion that dietary cholesterol was not the hazard they'd previously thought it was and didn't directly translate to higher blood cholesterol. Much the same as many have now come to the correct conclusion that, in isolation, fat doesn't make you fat.


----------



## Mardoo (17/8/16)

Indeed, but both you and Dave70 were talking about the relationship between diet and cholesterol, so I raised the point. Now I'll raise a pint!


----------



## Bribie G (18/8/16)

Why does every tv show set anywhere West of say Penrith have to be accompanied by wailing twangy AMERICAN bottle neck guitar playing?

Birdsville Pub ... twang twang twang twoing ... Charleville ..... twong twoing twang ******* twang twang....


----------



## Bribie G (18/8/16)

70% of people presenting at Emergency with first heart attack have normal or low cholesterol readings.
I also have 3 eggs for breakfast and my cooking oils are lard, coconut oil, ghee and extra virgin olive oil.

Google then read The Oiling of America for the historical background on Pfizer and Bayer's cholesterol scam / rort / government corruption.


----------



## Bribie G (18/8/16)

If you really worry about cholesterol try the Portfolio diet. Developed by a Canadian uni.
Psyllium. Oat bran porridge. Nuts. Eggplant and other gooey veg.

**** the Mediterranean scam, I've been all over the Med including the African shore, Turkey and Israel and they don't eat like that. They mostly live on bread, as white as possible, pasta or cous cous, full fat dairy, lashings of fats and the fattiest meats they can lay their hands on. With veg in season of course.
Greeks and Turks would come closest but still pretty much bread bread bread at every meal with an alarming sugar intake (eight small glasses of tea a day is normal in Turkey or Egypt with 2 lumps of sugar in each)
Wash down your Baklava. mmmmmm


----------



## Bribie G (18/8/16)

Ok is this a rant thread or a rant thread?

So take a slab of countries from Iceland through to the former Soviet Union including all of Europe.
Then take reliable data from the World Health Organisation and the Food and Agriculture Organisation.

Do a bar graph of the amount of saturated fat consumed per 100,000 population against the incidence of Cardiovascular / Coronary Heart / Stroke diseases.





The countries on the Left eat less sat fat, countries on the right eat more.
France, of course, where the staple cooking fat is butter, comes in best.
Interestingly Spain (use lots of lard) pips Italy (swimming in olive oil).

For some reason Israel comes into the list, but not doing too bad.

Some real shockers are in the former USSR countries but that's more likely to do with a crap diet anyway plus vodka and almost universal smoking among older people.


----------



## Dave70 (18/8/16)

Bribie G said:


> Why does every tv show set anywhere West of say Penrith have to be accompanied by wailing twangy AMERICAN bottle neck guitar playing?
> 
> Birdsville Pub ... twang twang twang twoing ... Charleville ..... twong twoing twang ******* twang twang....


I'm more of a slap bass man myself.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH2Wz9MqqGI


----------



## Fraser's BRB (18/8/16)

Bribie G said:


> Ok is this a rant thread or a rant thread?
> 
> So take a slab of countries from Iceland through to the former Soviet Union including all of Europe.
> Then take reliable data from the World Health Organisation and the Food and Agriculture Organisation.
> ...


Testify! I second this line of thinking. Fats good, eggs good, nuts good. Sugar (in the amounts it is used in most "Western" diets) bad. That said, nothing is bad or good, it's the dosage that matters.


----------



## Dave70 (18/8/16)

Bribie G said:


> Ok is this a rant thread or a rant thread?
> 
> So take a slab of countries from Iceland through to the former Soviet Union including all of Europe.
> Then take reliable data from the World Health Organisation and the Food and Agriculture Organisation.
> ...


The facts remain however. The longest lived and healthiest populations on the planet eat very little in the way of (processed) saturated fats. MUFA and omega 3 rich olive and fish oils are the ones helping southern Mediterraneans into their nonagenarian prime, certainly not the ubiquitous PUFAs that find their way into just about every processed food under the sun, let alone the hydrogenated shit that is actual more of a mild toxin than food additive. 

If a program I once watched on the subject was accurate, set in Crete I think, a daily session with a carafe of vino, a ciggy or three and some impromptu rooting were also key elements to longevity. 

{speeling}


----------



## Bribie G (18/8/16)

I grew up in the North East of England surrounded by rather malodorous great grandmas, great great aunts etc who all lived into their 90s and occasionally 100 (grandma passed away at 99 and didn't get the Queen's telegram)

Lard, dripping and goose grease all the way but of course not too much, it was still a luxury in the days when a pound of steak was £1 and weekly wages were £20.. when I was 8 I drank a small bottle of olive oil that was in the bathroom cabinet for ear wax removal. Tasted great on the first sip so I skulled it.

I got whipped off (on the trolley bus of course) to the ER in a panic with Mam sobbing "why did you do it, son?".


----------



## Bribie G (18/8/16)

Canola oil margarine.

Pure

Healthy

Full of Omega 3 fatty acids

Glory

Praise


----------



## Dave70 (18/8/16)

Bribie G said:


> I grew up in the North East of England surrounded by rather malodorous great grandmas, great great aunts etc who all lived into their 90s and occasionally 100 (grandma passed away at 99 and didn't get the Queen's telegram)
> 
> Lard, dripping and goose grease all the way but of course not too much, it was still a luxury in the days when a pound of steak was £1 and weekly wages were £20.. when I was 8 I drank a small bottle of olive oil that was in the bathroom cabinet for ear wax removal. Tasted great on the first sip so I skulled it.
> 
> I got whipped off (on the trolley bus of course) to the ER in a panic with Mam sobbing "why did you do it, son?".


I use to be puzzled by the seeming paradox of 'bread and dripping' and folk living into their nineties and beyond.
Then I came to realize these people also marched to the Somme or Operation Overlord, fought a war, came home, cooked a dozen meals from scratch then hand washed and wrung the laundry for sixteen extended family with a hand cranked mangle, then walked ten miles up hill to quarry basalt for ten hours before lunch time.

Nowadays, well...


----------



## Fraser's BRB (18/8/16)

Dave70 said:


>


They see me rollin'. They hatin'.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/8/16)

Bribie G said:


> Canola oil margarine.
> 
> Pure
> 
> ...


the worst


----------



## wynnum1 (19/8/16)

Dave70 said:


> I use to be puzzled by the seeming paradox of 'bread and dripping' and folk living into their nineties and beyond.
> Then I came to realize these people also marched to the Somme or Operation Overlord, fought a war, came home, cooked a dozen meals from scratch then hand washed and wrung the laundry for sixteen extended family with a hand cranked mangle, then walked ten miles up hill to quarry basalt for ten hours before lunch time.
> 
> Nowadays, well...


Infant mortality weeded out the weak none of these fancy hospitals or antibiotics.


----------



## Dave70 (19/8/16)

wynnum1 said:


> Infant mortality weeded out the weak none of these fancy hospitals or antibiotics.


And the depression and starvation weeded out the lazy and un motivated. The good o'l days.


----------



## Bribie G (19/8/16)

My great grandfather drank himself to death on Newcastle Brown Ale back when it had a dedicated ward in the Newcastle Royal Victoria Infirmary.

Those were the days, just look at these guys after a hard day at the shipyards, you can almost feel them reaching out to us after nearly a century with contentment, good humour and mateship. No TV, smartphones, doubt if they ever aspired to own a car.. but they had the broon.


----------



## Zorco (19/8/16)

Best post on AHB for a long while


----------



## mckenry (19/8/16)

You can have whatever diet you like, whatever fitness regime you want to follow, whichever AFD(s) you think are necessary etc etc. if you speak English as your first language you're screwed.


----------



## Blind Dog (20/8/16)

Pardon? Je ne parle pas Anglais.


----------



## shaunous (20/8/16)

Bribie G said:


> My great grandfather drank himself to death on Newcastle Brown Ale back when it had a dedicated ward in the Newcastle Royal Victoria Infirmary.
> 
> Those were the days, just look at these guys after a hard day at the shipyards, you can almost feel them reaching out to us after nearly a century with contentment, good humour and mateship. No TV, smartphones, doubt if they ever aspired to own a car.. but they had the broon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fraser's BRB (20/8/16)

The exchange rate on the NZD right now. Just got 1AUD = 0.98NZD, WTF?!

Did we lose a war?! I mean I know it's been a long time since we've won the Bledisloe, but this is an outrage!


----------



## niftinev (20/8/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> The exchange rate on the NZD right now. Just got 1AUD = 0.98NZD, WTF?!
> 
> Did we lose a war?! I mean I know it's been a long time since we've won the Bledisloe, but this is an outrage!


who the **** did you use?

banks just rip you off


----------



## SBOB (20/8/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> The exchange rate on the NZD right now. Just got 1AUD = 0.98NZD, WTF?!
> 
> Did we lose a war?! I mean I know it's been a long time since we've won the Bledisloe, but this is an outrage!


and this is why you dont use paypal or most banks exchange rates

Current mastercard rate is 0.957758 for NZD to AUD, which is what you would get using something like the 28degree or Bankwest Zero Platinum credit cards
Anything else is going to sting you a few cents/percent, which is why you ended up at 0.98something
Which on a couple of dollars is negligible, but on a decent sized transaction thats beer money going to waste


----------



## Fraser's BRB (20/8/16)

niftinev said:


> who the **** did you use?
> 
> banks just rip you off


******* bank. Even Travelex is offering 1AUD=1.0135NZD. I got stung because I didn't check. A week ago I got 1AUD=1.02NZD, with the same bank, just assumed it would be around the same.

That said, the NZD been strengthening apparently.

Edit: On the plus side, it was only a small transaction and not the bulk of funds I'll be changing. Will shop around for that.


----------



## SBOB (20/8/16)

what are you exchanging funds for? a holiday/trip to NZ?

Citibank Plus Visa Debit card... its free, and you can then withdraw money at ATM's anywhere in the world Visa is accepted for the current visa exchange rate (plus any ATM fee)

Will save you heaps on any overseas holidays, as you dont have to carry heaps of cash, can take money out as needed, and the exchange rate will be much better than any forex exchange place


Just saved you $ 


for example
current visa exchange rate on $1000 NZD
Citibank would set you back ~$956 AUD
Travelex exchange would set you back ~$987 AUD

There's a decent quality 6 pack difference there


----------



## Fraser's BRB (20/8/16)

SBOB said:


> what are you exchanging funds for? a holiday/trip to NZ?
> 
> Citibank Plus Visa Debit card... its free, and you can then withdraw money at ATM's anywhere in the world Visa is accepted for the current visa exchange rate (plus any ATM fee)
> 
> ...


Nice. Yeah holiday, 3 weeks in Sep


----------



## SBOB (20/8/16)

probably still time to apply for the card 

Having a Citibank Visa Debit and a 28degree/Bankwest Zero Platinum should be mandatory cards in the wallet of anyone who travels or buys online from o'seas


----------



## Dave70 (26/8/16)

Fireworks. Culturally inappropriate. 
The inmates truly are running the asylum. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-08-25/fremantle-council-cancels-australia-day-fireworks-display/7785128


----------



## Fraser's BRB (26/8/16)

Dave70 said:


> Fireworks. Culturally inappropriate.
> The inmates truly are running the asylum.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-08-25/fremantle-council-cancels-australia-day-fireworks-display/7785128


What a joke. This is everything that is wrong with our current political class. PC bullshit.


----------



## Dave70 (26/8/16)

Well, at least it cheered this bloke up.







(Earlier..) _sniff..sniff.._

_



_


----------



## Airgead (26/8/16)

When did the Amish settle in Freemantle?


----------



## Hostage_85 (26/8/16)

Fremantle is full of the Amish.

Edit: Well... People that want to dress like them at least. Its Amish/Hipster Central now.


----------



## technobabble66 (26/8/16)

What's with the caption at the bottom of the first pic?
"Australians of British Heritage for Indigenous Justice"
Wtf?!?


----------



## Dave70 (26/8/16)

Hopefully they remove this divisive edifice and replace it with something more inclusive. Or at least fit it with a nice cardigan and pork pie hat.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/8/16)

technobabble66 said:


> What's with the caption at the bottom of the first pic?
> "Australians of British Heritage for Indigenous Justice"
> Wtf?!?


I just don't get how it equates to "no fireworks"


----------



## Dave70 (26/8/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I just don't get how it equates to "no fireworks"


Neither does the aboriginal bloke who does a bit of casual work for us who I was talking to about this today. Even based on a sample size of one, I'd be willing to wager a large sum of my own money that if you surveyed the entire indigenous population of Australia, the majority would find it equally as embarrassing and cringeworthy. 
I'll bet old buck tooth Mc Straw hat with the placard is still happy to take the ******* holiday however, if he works, or collect double time at the vegan cafe where he slings soy lattes. (probably..)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/8/16)

exactly. it seems patronising if anything.


----------



## sp0rk (26/8/16)

Dave70 said:


> Neither does the aboriginal bloke who does a bit of casual work for us who I was talking to about this today. Even based on a sample size of one, I'd be willing to wager a large sum of my own money that if you surveyed the entire indigenous population of Australia, the majority would find it equally as embarrassing and cringeworthy.
> I'll bet old buck tooth Mc Straw hat with the placard is still happy to take the ******* holiday however, if he works, or collect double time at the vegan cafe where he slings soy lattes. (probably..)


My Aboriginal friends have the same feeling of cringe towards this.
They say the only people they know who harp on about it are relatives who live on sitdown money


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (12/9/16)

On Friday arvo I logged into my bank account to check balance and see there is a bunch of different charges all under $100 each which has overdrawn the account and left me with no money. Thinking someone has my card details I called the bank asap. Upon investigation the charges have been manually put through by them for purchases I supposedly made over 2 months ago at which time they had a system glitch. If I want them to investigate themselves... and they find the purchaes did come from my account then I have to pay $50. They are all from local shops I do use, Aldi, woollies etc. although there is one from bakers delight for $40 which I'm dubious about. So where do I go from here? Can they legally even do this? No notice given whatsoever that they would be doing this or telling me over 2 months back when there had been a system fault. I feel like I should be contacting the financial ombudsman. Pretty ropeable. This account is linked to my mortgage but the cost to refinance wouldn't be worth changing banks at the moment.


----------



## sp0rk (12/9/16)

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> On Friday arvo I logged into my bank account to check balance and see there is a bunch of different charges all under $100 each which has overdrawn the account and left me with no money. Thinking someone has my card details I called the bank asap. Upon investigation the charges have been manually put through by them for purchases I supposedly made over 2 months ago at which time they had a system glitch. If I want them to investigate themselves... and they find the purchaes did come from my account then I have to pay $50. They are all from local shops I do use, Aldi, woollies etc. although there is one from bakers delight for $40 which I'm dubious about. So where do I go from here? Can they legally even do this? No notice given whatsoever that they would be doing this or telling me over 2 months back when there had been a system fault. I feel like I should be contacting the financial ombudsman. Pretty ropeable. This account is linked to my mortgage but the cost to refinance wouldn't be worth changing banks at the moment.


Suncorp?


----------



## Fraser's BRB (12/9/16)

You don't actually have to change banks to get results. Ring them to make a complaint and tell them you're taking your business elsewhere if you're not satisfied with their response.
They have customer retention departments that have KPIs attached to how many they can retain. You'd be surprised by what they'll give you a just for asking.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (12/9/16)

Nah not Suncorp, small tier 2 lender. Got the missus trying to sort this out, I'm working on a remote mine site on night shift at the moment. Impossible to try and deal with this till I get home. I got her to ring back and ask some more questions, like what date these transactions supposedly happened and with who's card e.g. would be a bit sus if they happened with my card while I was away working... They told her they would charge us $50 per transaction! to verify this information. That's when she mentioned the financial ombudsman and then all of a sudden they can email the wife through the details.. She just printed out our statements for the last few months and they are very different to what shows up on Internet banking. Calling the financial ombudsman first thing tomorrow.


----------



## shaunous (13/9/16)

Dave70 said:


> Well, at least it cheered this bloke up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a fuckin go at that specimen would you!

Send that goose to a Nth QLD pub for a session with some locals, looks like he needs a wakeup call.


----------



## wynnum1 (13/9/16)

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> Nah not Suncorp, small tier 2 lender. Got the missus trying to sort this out, I'm working on a remote mine site on night shift at the moment. Impossible to try and deal with this till I get home. I got her to ring back and ask some more questions, like what date these transactions supposedly happened and with who's card e.g. would be a bit sus if they happened with my card while I was away working... They told her they would charge us $50 per transaction! to verify this information. That's when she mentioned the financial ombudsman and then all of a sudden they can email the wife through the details.. She just printed out our statements for the last few months and they are very different to what shows up on Internet banking. Calling the financial ombudsman first thing tomorrow.


You may want to contact the police that is what the banks do when there is fraud and for a bank chasing a few hundred dollars in doubtful transactions is going to cost more then they could recoup.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (14/9/16)

So this has escalated further... they say everything now looks normal after the IT department magically cleared up our account after complaining. Except it's not. And it still says we have been charged twice for a bunch of transactions over a weekend where they had a failed system upgrade due to power outage back in July. Apparently a small message on the home page back in July saying there had a been a problem with the system upgrade and their may be some issues was sufficient notice to manually take several hundred dollars out of our account 2 months later without any notice. We are still trying to work with them before I call the fraud squad. Complaint will be lodged with financial ombudsman. If anyone uses loans.com.au or any of First Mac's subsidiaries, I strongly suggest you check your statmements as they have told us we are not the only ones in this situation.


----------



## Bridges (14/9/16)

What is it with people that cannot merge. Do they get in their car and leave their brain at home. It isn't that hard surely. IT WORKS LIKE A ******* ZIPPER!!! A car from the left lane, then the right, then the left and so on. I've been abused by two morons in the last couple of weeks that tried to push past me at the last minute in a merging lane, both times they clearly were more important than me and that extra car length was going to get them to their destination hours sooner as it seemed very important to them. Both times I wanted to beat them to death with a wheel brace but decided instead to quietly fume. The older moron today with his wife in the car even had a second crack at me overtaking to cut me off to make his point. So if the dumb fucker in the silver VW caddy van with mag wheels who I encountered on the eastern freeway today is a member of this forum
1- You can't drive
2- You proved you are a douche by trying to cause an accident with your wife/lady friend in the car
3- You are a rolled gold fucken idiot
4- Even with mag wheels its still a shit box
5- You are really old so I guess you do need to get everywhere sooner than me as you're likely to die any minute now. More than likely in a traffic accident as see point 1.


----------



## Camo6 (15/9/16)

There's a place in hell for those fuckers that think a closing lane is a private shortcut to pole position.
For the persistent pricks in their shiny rides who try to squeeze past when the lane is clearly closing, I just cover my eyes with my hand, hit the gas and grin feverishly.


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/9/16)

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> So this has escalated further... they say everything now looks normal after the IT department magically cleared up our account after complaining. Except it's not. And it still says we have been charged twice for a bunch of transactions over a weekend where they had a failed system upgrade due to power outage back in July. Apparently a small message on the home page back in July saying there had a been a problem with the system upgrade and their may be some issues was sufficient notice to manually take several hundred dollars out of our account 2 months later without any notice. We are still trying to work with them before I call the fraud squad. Complaint will be lodged with financial ombudsman. If anyone uses loans.com.au or any of First Mac's subsidiaries, I strongly suggest you check your statmements as they have told us we are not the only ones in this situation.


First Mac hey? Yeah we had problems with them earlier in the year when they started taking money out of one of our accounts without our permission to put into our mortgage. It wasn't authorised and it wasn't necessary as we had an arrangement with them. But they still did it and it was a hell of a fight to get that money transferred back again, so we could buy pesky things like food. Bastards.


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/9/16)

Camo6 said:


> There's a place in hell for those fuckers that think a closing lane is a private shortcut to pole position.
> For the persistent pricks in their shiny rides who try to squeeze past when the lane is clearly closing, I just cover my eyes with my hand, hit the gas and grin feverishly.


Agree and disagree. However what's worse is the numbnuts that try and merge before the lane closes. Creates bottlenecks and stops the traffic from merging without slowing down.


----------



## tugger (15/9/16)

A classic example of this is the m5 m7 interchange. 
When the m5 backs up 2 or 3 km people Go down the m7 entrance then put on there blinker and stop in the fast lane to merge to the m5. 
It's really dangerous but when you honk them they give u the finger.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (15/9/16)

Young blond thing in a shiny silver impreza did this to me this morning (raced ahead and cut me off in the merging lane) with a flick of the hair. 2 Ks down the road she chooses the wrong lane at the roundabout, gets stuck behind a truck. I roll pass on the outside in my 10 plus year old, ex rental corolla with a wave i could see the steam coming out of her ears.


----------



## Airgead (25/9/16)

There are some power tools that are super fun to use. When you have finished the job you are doing you look around for more jobs just so you have an excuse to use the tool more. Chainsaws are a fun tool. Drill presses are a fun tool. Impact drivers are a fun tool. 

80kg vibrating plate compactors are not a fun tool. I hope I never see one ever again.


----------



## spog (25/9/16)

Dickhead neighbors and there dogs,bark bark and they do **** all about it,ignorant lazy disrespectful fuckn slobs.
Yeah I've ranted about this before but....I've bitten the bullet hit eBay and bought an electronic dog fucker upperer.
The two shark bait mutts that sit on the neighbors back deck and bark at me as soon as I so much as sneeze will hopefully soon be sorted when I point the ultrasonic shut the **** up hand held zapper at them and hit the button.
I hope It works as the only other solution is a kick in the guts, that's a kick in the guts to the lazy **** of a neighbor not the dogs.
Faaaark I hope it works,bliss pure bliss.
And before you mention the Council,don't. There about as much use as a sore arse to a boundary rider


Ahh so much better now.....


----------



## technobabble66 (25/9/16)

Conair has to be, hands down, the worst film of the 90's.
Yet another appalingly shite film displaying how poorly Nicholas Cage justifies his pay cheque.
How on earth does Nicholas Cage maintain a professional acting career?!? 1) Can't act. 2) Fugly. 3) Can't act.

@spog - yep, sucks testicles. And not in a good way. Unfortunately the dogs tend to cops the hatred, not the shitty owners who are responsible (tho you obviously appear to appreciate this). Hopefully the ultrasonic works, otherwise ratbait in a steak might be the only other option. I'm surprised the council is so useless - even the City of Yarra would act on this, i believe.
"Ahh so much better now..." means the USDFU worked?

EDIT: on the plus side, Kate Beckinsale.
In any film.
*sigh*: 
So Hot.
So damn hot.


----------



## Blind Dog (25/9/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Conair has to be, hands down, the worst film of the 90's.


You've not seen 'boxing helena', have you?


----------



## Mardoo (26/9/16)

technobabble66 said:


> EDIT: on the plus side, Kate Beckinsale.
> In any film.
> *sigh*:
> So Hot.
> So damn hot.


Even Van Helsing?


----------



## Coalminer (26/9/16)

spog said:


> Dickhead neighbors and there dogs,bark bark and they do **** all about it,ignorant lazy disrespectful fuckn slobs.
> Yeah I've ranted about this before but....I've bitten the bullet hit eBay and bought an electronic dog fucker upperer.
> The two shark bait mutts that sit on the neighbors back deck and bark at me as soon as I so much as sneeze will hopefully soon be sorted when I point the ultrasonic shut the **** up hand held zapper at them and hit the button.
> I hope It works as the only other solution is a kick in the guts, that's a kick in the guts to the lazy **** of a neighbor not the dogs.
> ...


Please post your results, Spog
2 houses to the left
2 houses to the right
2 houses behind
Total of 11 dogs :angry:


----------



## Camo6 (26/9/16)

technobabble66 said:


> How on earth does Nicholas Cage maintain a professional acting career?!? 1) Can't act. 2) Fugly. 3) Can't act.


Not sure how he maintains it but I bet having Frances Ford Coppola as an uncle helped him start it.
Totally agree, worst actor ever.


----------



## technobabble66 (26/9/16)

Mardoo said:


> Even Van Helsing?


Especially van helsing [emoji6]


----------



## technobabble66 (26/9/16)

Blind Dog said:


> You've not seen 'boxing helena', have you?


Actually no, I haven't. I'm assuming it's gotta be terrible; but I still find it very hard to believe it'd be worse than conair.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/9/16)

Sharknado was...well....


----------



## wynnum1 (26/9/16)

Blind Dog said:


> You've not seen 'boxing helena', have you?


 Kim Basinger's contract case overturned on appeal


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/kim-basingers-contract-case-overturned-on-appeal-1450700.html


----------



## spog (26/9/16)

The dog zapper should arrive late this week or early next and not a moment too soon.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/9/16)

spog said:


> The dog zapper should arrive late this week or early next and not a moment too soon.


 Zapps em alright


----------



## goomboogo (26/9/16)

I clearly remember watching Conair at the cinema. I remeber because it was shit-awful. The same day, I watched Fargo and felt better about film making.

Admiration for Kate Beckinsale does appear to be unanimous. And rightly so.


----------



## shaunous (27/9/16)

But how would he explain the gigantic mess of tiny dog pieces Stu? 
What's an ultra sonic dog zapper? I've used training collars that zap. 




Ducatiboy stu said:


> Zapps em alright


----------



## mckenry (27/9/16)

Why cant electronic funds transfers happen on weekends across banks? I have to be reimbursed for expenses. I produce the receipts, the bean counter initiates the transfer, takes two days to 'leave' their bank and if it happens to be saturday by then, takes until Monday, to arrive in my account, then not actually 'available' until Tuesday.
Its 2016 - Siri knows where I'm going when I get in my car at 530 in the morning and offers to check the traffic for me, yet we cant move digital numbers on a Sunday?


----------



## Grott (27/9/16)

But money can be taken out of your account on weekends, amazing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/9/16)

shaunous said:


> But how would he explain the gigantic mess of tiny dog pieces Stu?


I know nothing


----------



## Airgead (27/9/16)

spog said:


> The dog zapper should arrive late this week or early next and not a moment too soon.


Let me know how it goes. I have a similar problem (as my previous rants will attest).

One thing I have been told about the zappers is that some dogs who bark a lot do it because they are deaf and can't work out why, when they open their mouth to bark, no noise comes out. In which case a zapper won't help.


----------



## Zorco (27/9/16)

I've got a freakin' rant....

She isn't wearing a seatbelt... Reckless behaviour


----------



## sp0rk (27/9/16)

So. Much. Sideboob.


----------



## BKBrews (27/9/16)

Can I just have a rant about how much there is to ******* learn with home brewing? And while I'm at it, how expensive all the shit to do with it is and how much you actually want said shit?


----------



## Camo6 (27/9/16)

BKBrews said:


> Can I just have a rant about how much there is to ******* learn with home brewing? And while I'm at it, how expensive all the shit to do with it is and how much you actually want said shit?


Still cheaper than any hobby with an engine!


----------



## Zorco (27/9/16)

Still cheaper than kids and a wife


----------



## BKBrews (27/9/16)

Camo6 said:


> Still cheaper than any hobby with an engine!


I have that one too.... The wife and kids is something I don't have though.


----------



## Dave70 (27/9/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> I've got a freakin' rant....
> 
> She isn't wearing a seatbelt... Reckless behaviour


_To the upskirt mobile!!_


----------



## tugger (27/9/16)

Fancy looking crash test dummy. 
Those Japanese are sicko's.


----------



## Camo6 (27/9/16)

BKBrews said:


> I have that one too.... The wife and kids is something I don't have though.


Then I have no sympathy for you. Only envy. Get your hobby on!


----------



## spog (27/9/16)

sp0rk said:


> So. Much. Sideboob.


Not enough in my view.


----------



## spog (27/9/16)

Airgead said:


> Let me know how it goes. I have a similar problem (as my previous rants will attest).
> One thing I have been told about the zappers is that some dogs who bark a lot do it because they are deaf and can't work out why, when they open their mouth to bark, no noise comes out. In which case a zapper won't help.


I'll post the results and details of the unit when I get it and test it, I know the dogs aren't deaf,but I'm sure the owners are so here's hoping the unit works.


----------



## spog (27/9/16)

shaunous said:


> But how would he explain the gigantic mess of tiny dog pieces Stu?
> What's an ultra sonic dog zapper? I've used training collars that zap.


It's a point and shoot ultra sonic dog " controller" that is used to teach them not to bark, though a good kick up the arse would be better.
Or simply given a stuff about the neighbors and being a responsible dog owner would be a good start.


----------



## razz (27/9/16)

BKBrews said:


> Can I just have a rant about how much there is to ******* learn with home brewing? And while I'm at it, how expensive all the shit to do with it is and how much you actually want said shit?


Ha ha, at first everyone thinks it's about making cheaper beer!


----------



## wynnum1 (28/9/16)

spog said:


> I'll post the results and details of the unit when I get it and test it, I know the dogs aren't deaf,but I'm sure the owners are so here's hoping the unit works.


If you want to stop dogs barking get one of the big cats like a Lion or Tiger friend had a circus in a near park and the local dogs where very quite.


----------



## Mattress (28/9/16)

Dickhead neighbors and there big cats,roar, roar and they do **** all about it,ignorant lazy disrespectful fuckn slobs.

And the screams from their visitors as they're torn to pieces is keeping me awake at night.


----------



## tugger (28/9/16)

My neighbors ride loud Harley's at full throttle leaving thick black lines in the road. Park there mud carter trucks on our lawns destroying the grass and when told not to park there they say fu.k off. 
I would like a barking dog instead.


----------



## Dave70 (28/9/16)

tugger said:


> My neighbors ride loud Harley's at full throttle leaving thick black lines in the road. Park there mud carter trucks on our lawns destroying the grass and when told not to park there they say fu.k off.
> I would like a barking dog instead.


What a rude person.

On another unrelated note, you dont get much change from $400 a pop for the steer tyres on our truck. I know that cos we just replaced them. Just saying..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/9/16)

tugger said:


> My neighbors ride loud Harley's at full throttle leaving thick black lines in the road. Park there mud carter trucks on our lawns destroying the grass and when told not to park there they say fu.k off.
> I would like a barking dog instead.


A few litres of thinners in the diesel tank leads to big repair bills, or so a mechanic mate tells me


You might want to warn them first that there are people in the street spiking fuel tanks...or you might not


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/9/16)

tugger said:


> I would like a barking dog instead.


Shame Greyhounds dont bark....apparently there are going to be cheap to buy next year....and there will be lots of them


----------



## sp0rk (28/9/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Shame Greyhounds dont bark....apparently there are going to be cheap to buy next year....and there will be lots of them


Ours barks at sirens, and sometimes when you're trying to get her to howl/talk/rooroo, but other than that, they're pretty silent
Oh, and when she's wanting to go out while you're in the middle of dinner, then wants to get back in about 5 seconds after you've sat down and started eating again...


----------



## Dave70 (28/9/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Shame Greyhounds dont bark....apparently there are going to be cheap to buy next year....and there will be lots of them


Apparently they're just moving to Victoria to find work.


----------



## tugger (28/9/16)

The greyhound ban will either be reversed by Baird or he will be rolled for the leadership and the new premier will reverse the ban. 
It has turned out to be political poison.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/9/16)

Dave70 said:


> Apparently they're just moving to Victoria to find work.


Wish our premier would move to Victoria...actually....make that QLD. I like Victoria to much to wish that


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/9/16)

tugger said:


> The greyhound ban will either be reversed by Baird or he will be rolled for the leadership and the new premier will reverse the ban.
> It has turned out to be political poison.


The Nationals are absolutely shitting themselves...and with good reason


----------



## sp0rk (28/9/16)

tugger said:


> The greyhound ban will either be reversed by Baird or he will be rolled for the leadership and the new premier will reverse the ban.
> It has turned out to be political poison.


Animal welfare is pretty fucked in Australia :/


----------



## spog (28/9/16)

wynnum1 said:


> If you want to stop dogs barking get one of the big cats like a Lion or Tiger friend had a circus in a near park and the local dogs where very quite.


Over Adelaide way there was a place called Bullens Lion Park, at the entrance was a sign that read..." Poms on push bikes free admission " .


----------



## spog (28/9/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> A few litres of thinners in the diesel tank leads to big repair bills, or so a mechanic mate tells me
> 
> 
> You might want to warn them first that there are people in the street spiking fuel tanks...or you might not


Good idea but illegal interference with a motor vehicle, I'm with you on the suggestion.
Dave 70,s post #4424 is a goer,...now who the **** did that ?


----------



## spog (28/9/16)

sp0rk said:


> Animal welfare is pretty fucked in Australia :/


Hmmm, and do the the namdy pamby gormless moronic animal lovers have any idea of how many dogs,cats,birds,goldfish are rubbed out every year because they are deemed not saleable ?
I'll wager next to SFA have considered it and will/would only arc up only if prompted and told to get their head out of their arse.
I'm referring to the boo hoo crap in regard to the greyhound racing bans and the numpties who jumped on the bandwagon without stopping to look at the "big picture"....reality.

My reality is eagerly waiting for my dog zapper to roll up so I can sort my gormless moronic lazy **** of a neighbors dogs from 30 metres away,and if it doesn't work .........


----------



## shaunous (28/9/16)

I still don't understand how this buzzer works. It's obviously not a collar one. Tell me more. 

Yes, Bairds a [email protected]&kin idiot, or he really didn't want to be a politician anymore. Either way his gone.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/9/16)

shaunous said:


> I still don't understand how this buzzer works. It's obviously not a collar one. Tell me more.



The buzzer takes cartridges. You need to aim the buzzer at the dog/owner

The initial buzz is rather loud


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/9/16)

spog said:


> Good idea but illegal interference with a motor vehicle, I'm with you on the suggestion.


Prob best then to stay quiet then if you hear about any fuel spiking...somethings are best left. Not your prob if blokes walk the street with 4ltr tins of thinners


----------



## jimmy86 (28/9/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The buzzer takes cartridges. You need to aim the buzzer at the dog/owner
> 
> The initial buzz is rather loud


So how long does the buzz last after you initiate it?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/9/16)

jimmy86 said:


> So how long does the buzz last after you initiate it?


Depends on the neighborhood


----------



## Dave70 (29/9/16)

+






I cant vouch for the Keep Off, but I can for the Super Soaker. Only took a handful of high pressure blasts to the face to inform next doors slipper sized yelping machines I no longer required their shrill, repetitive commentary every time I tended my veggie patch. 
Wont work on Labradors though. Our old boy use to snap his way up the stream of water like some hairy crocodile every time you used the hose until he semi drowned himself. 
Then spew up some water.
Then do it again.


----------



## sp0rk (29/9/16)

spog said:


> Hmmm, and do the the namdy pamby gormless moronic animal lovers have any idea of how many dogs,cats,birds,goldfish are rubbed out every year because they are deemed not saleable ?
> I'll wager next to SFA have considered it and will/would only arc up only if prompted and told to get their head out of their arse.
> I'm referring to the boo hoo crap in regard to the greyhound racing bans and the numpties who jumped on the bandwagon without stopping to look at the "big picture"....reality.
> 
> My reality is eagerly waiting for my dog zapper to roll up so I can sort my gormless moronic lazy **** of a neighbors dogs from 30 metres away,and if it doesn't work .........


I have rescued multiple animals, I work in an animal hospital, have been on farms where there is horrible abuse of horses/dogs that are in the racing industry, I've seen the shit that goes on
I just can't see the arguement about keeping Greyhound racing going, just because they're taking away something you think is fun and employs a few people, that doesn't justify the horrible ******* abuse it perpetuates (it wasn't "just a few" people doing it)
The Thoroughbred industry took notice and made the changes to animal welfare and are doing very well, however Greyhound and Harness racing haven't, despite being told for decades now
They deserve what's coming to them


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/9/16)

Bet they would never think about banning horse racing


----------



## sp0rk (29/9/16)

How horses are treated in Thoroughbred racing (aside from the whole whipping and pushing them past their limit) is leaps and bounds ahead of where it was a decade ago
Most reputable vets don't do nerve blocks for the purpose of racing horses harder anymore, most unwanted foals are used as pleasure horses, etc


----------



## Grott (29/9/16)

SA 's total blackout and the premier's pathetic excuses are enough to give you the shits. You would think that when in SA we pay the highest prices for electricity in the world, you would have the best system in the world or at the least a backup plan.


----------



## tugger (29/9/16)

Load that super soaker with chilli and vinegar. 
Also works well for intruders-home invasion.


----------



## sp0rk (29/9/16)

tugger said:


> Load that super soaker with chilli and vinegar.
> Also works well for intruders-home invasion.


Goes bloody well on hot chips, too


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/9/16)

You guys are doing it all wrong to keep dogs at bay

There is only one way to deter them


----------



## Dave70 (29/9/16)

sp0rk said:


> I have rescued multiple animals, I work in an animal hospital, have been on farms where there is horrible abuse of horses/dogs that are in the racing industry, I've seen the shit that goes on
> I just can't see the arguement about keeping Greyhound racing going, just because they're taking away something you think is fun and employs a few people, that doesn't justify the horrible ******* abuse it perpetuates (it wasn't "just a few" people doing it)
> The Thoroughbred industry took notice and made the changes to animal welfare and are doing very well, however Greyhound and Harness racing haven't, despite being told for decades now
> They deserve what's coming to them


Trouble with that line of thinking, 'they' is an incredibly blunt tool, and we wouldn't dare apply it in say, a cultural sense. 

You muslims, weed out these young up and coming jihadists and divisive hate-preaching mullahs or we'll ban islam in NSW. 

A _lot _of good people, trainers and handlers, and I know a few of them - so 100% for bias - are getting fucked by this legislation. 'They' didn't deserve to be arbitrary stripped of their livelihood by casino Mike.
But Bairds all about equatable treatment isn't he?. This industry is cruel - lets ban it. That industry's cruel - gets a pass. Over here, people are fighting in the street - lets lock em out after 1.30am - Over there, people are also fighting, but the establishment paid us a $256 million licence fee and generates millions in tax revenue - give em a 24 hour liquor licence.
Baird doesn't give a **** about dogs. Unless they're potential Wentworth Park developers and casino owners.


----------



## sp0rk (29/9/16)

Dave70 said:


> Trouble with that line of thinking, 'they' is an incredibly blunt tool, and we wouldn't dare apply it in say, a cultural sense.
> 
> You muslims, weed out these young up and coming jihadists and divisive hate-preaching mullahs or we'll ban islam in NSW.
> 
> ...


You're right, "They" was an unfair generalisation to use
I still find it very hard to believe that the vast majority of trainers were unaware of other's bad behaviour, and just managed to keep quiet about it, though...


----------



## Dave70 (29/9/16)

sp0rk said:


> You're right, "They" was an unfair generalisation to use
> I still find it very hard to believe that the vast majority of trainers were unaware of other's bad behaviour, and just managed to keep quiet about it, though...


They're well aware of it, but what can you do? These people are criminals, thugs and in many cases linked to crime syndicates who take a hostile view of whistle blowers, you know, 'colorful racing identity' types. 
Its bullshit. The entire animal racing industry is built on a ******* mountain of horse and dog skulls.


----------



## sp0rk (29/9/16)

I've heard some horrible stuff lately about what goes on at harness racing farms.
Makes you wonder about some people's sanity...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/9/16)

There are a lot of failed race horses that just "disappear "

Banker Baird got in bed with the greens over this...for what only his god would know..

A lot of dog owners do care for their dogs better than family, but the problem is that, essentially, the government let the bad ones get away with it. They knew it was happening but didnt do anything about it. No dodgy trainers got struck, no breeders got fines.. If others reported dodgy behavior then basically nothing happened. Thats the word I got from talking to a few local dog owners. So why would they bother reporting

And when the shit hit the fan on 4 Corners the Government went " Well we better ban it then ". Not only that but they are going to ban breeding a greyhound in NSW...not even for dog shows

And now they are offering upto ( up to $1500, not $1500 per dog ) $1500 a dog..total package of $30million

I think the Government underestimated the idea that the greyhound racers where a relatively small group of people and it would get buried under the chorus of animal cruelty..and considering how cash hungry baird is, they are also willing to drop $2B in betting turnover and industry turnover

Baird rolled the dice on this aint it isnt looking so good for him now.

Not sure if the spineless National Party would have the balls to roll him...Nats are ******* useless






* Edit spellink anf punkuation


----------



## sp0rk (29/9/16)

AFAIK the ban on breeding hasn't actually been approved yet, just racing and training
I doubt a breeding for showing/pet purposes ban will go through


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/9/16)

It may not be approved ( and I hope it doesnt ), but its what they want. And they did want a blanket ban, including show dogs


----------



## good4whatAlesU (29/9/16)

Ahhh got to keep the plebs mollified by something. Pokies, dogs, trotters etc. .. and reasonably priced beer (note. the excise just went up didn't it?). 

Woe betide the government that takes these things away. . The 'people' might sober up and start thinking about other things .. Housing prices, Pollies salaries, Government maladministration... and so on.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/9/16)

Dogs & Trotts are the domain of the blue collar worker

Horse racing is for the elite

Funny how the governments always stiff the workers, never the elite


----------



## good4whatAlesU (29/9/16)

I'm against all things animal cruelty. The government must realise however that the introduction of a severe 'nanny state' will piss people off to the point of revolt and or push things underground.

Education and better compliance would be better in this instance.


----------



## Zorco (29/9/16)

It is isn't nannying to make corrections to the rules of society which will address ethical issues.

This is how civilisations improve. I can cite many examples but graciously ask the unsure to investigate.


----------



## Mardoo (29/9/16)

My Trump-ometer's not so sure about that. Investigation's for pussies! Go me!


----------



## good4whatAlesU (29/9/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> It is isn't nannying to make corrections to the rules of society which will address ethical issues.
> This is how civilisations improve. I can cite many examples but graciously ask the unsure to investigate.


Ah but 'correction' implies adjustment and education and/or negotiated replacement. 

Banning without consensus implies dictatorial control.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (29/9/16)

The Baird government has shown contempt in this fashion on other issues.

Displacement of elected councillors with administrators due to forced mergers for example.

What was that old American revolution slogan? "No taxation without representation!!"

Rates are a form of taxation aren't they? Where are these citizens elected representation?

The government simply saying "cop it we know best" is not good enough.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/9/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> I'm against all things animal cruelty. The government must realise however that the introduction of a severe 'nanny state' will piss people off to the point of revolt and or push things underground.


Baird dont care


----------



## Kingy (30/9/16)

It's taken me 10 years to finally accidentally fill an I sanitized keg.
Cleaned 2 kegs thoroughly to fill with a CPA clone the next day. Came home and sanitized one and upended it to drain and got everything ready while enjoying a beer and some music and then grabbed the wrong keg and started filling her up. 
I know it was super clean so it might be ok, but it's jumped the line and gone straight on tap and the plan is to give it a hiding this long weekend.


----------



## Dave70 (30/9/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Ah but 'correction' implies adjustment and education and/or negotiated replacement.
> 
> *Banning without consensus implies dictatorial control.*


Not explicitly. I dont think we needed a plebiscite to agree the Howard governments ban on assault style firearms was the right decision. Its common sense.
And I say that as a shooter who owned a owned one.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (30/9/16)

The gun laws were a matter of national security, it is slightly different from compliance issues within a recreational pass-time. Don't get me wrong, I personally agree from an animal welfare basis with at least a temporary ban but I think it could have been handled in a far better way. 

This is what the famous Dr Richard Price wrote around the time of the American and French revolutions: Three points of civil liberty: 

1. First, the right of liberty of conscience in religious matters. 

2. Secondly, the right to resist power when abused. And

3. Thirdly, the right to choose our own governors, to cashier them for misconduct, and to frame a government for ourselves.  "

These were written in the 1780's, but the principles hold true today. The current governments need not forget that it is the public who hire and fire them, and they reserve the right to resist power if it is abused. It's a civil liberty thing.


----------



## Zorco (30/9/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Ah but 'correction' implies adjustment and education and/or negotiated replacement.
> 
> Banning without consensus implies dictatorial control.



I've always thought that leadership is used to bridge the gap between the failure of consensus on a topic, and a decision on that topic. 

The ambition for consensus is ideological. So many things fight against the achievement of consensus:
* The intrinsic nature of individuality 
* The strive for an individual to be unique - potentially causing disagreement to assert their presence within a forum
* The different existence of an individual to others and the commensurate difference in their needs

So what's the best beer? Let's get consensus on that. A cracking example is with the excellent Best Yorkshire Ale series just posted. Amazing range within the topic and the best is chosen - but is that consensus?

What about voting and consensus on our leaders... This is highly complex and matters dearly to our society. I thoroughly recommend this bloke for his explanation of different voting systems. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y3jE3B8HsE


Dave is right in my view. Howard nailed that. I shoot as well and this is one example where leadership assessed the attempts for consensus and executed his decision. 


It's tricky. 

I think consensus should be regarded as a type of pre-feasibility phase of a project. Good to do, but you wouldn't build off it without reinforcing it with expertise, review and leadership.


----------



## technobabble66 (30/9/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Displacement of elected councillors with administrators due to forced mergers for example.
> .


Not necessarily a fan of Baird but I'd point out that down here in Vic, when councils have been sacked and administrators appointed, it's due to widespread corruption within council, plus maybe a general smattering of incompetence. 

IMHO, Corruption is the number 1 issue our society should be concerned about & vigilant against. Especially within the political sphere. 
Not sure if that's what's happened up there, but if so then better to have the administrators. 
2c


----------



## good4whatAlesU (30/9/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Not necessarily a fan of Baird but I'd point out that down here in Vic, when councils have been sacked and administrators appointed, it's due to widespread corruption within council, plus maybe a general smattering of incompetence.
> 
> IMHO, Corruption is the number 1 issue our society should be concerned about & vigilant against. Especially within the political sphere.
> Not sure if that's what's happened up there, but if so then better to have the administrators.
> 2c


Point taken but temporary administrators sent in to alleviate a corrupt council are different kettle of fish from forced mergers. 

People have a right to elected representation.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (30/9/16)

Fair points perhaps consensus was the wrong word to use. 

I guess what I'm saying is that "Captains Calls" by government leaders (and ministers voting along party policy to toe the line) causing large civil unrest are to be avoided if there is a better way to arrive at the same outcome. More and more the population are being squeezed into compliance ridden society ... fishing licences, national park entrance fees, paid parking, expensive rego, high rates. . Soon we will all be micro-chipped and forced through a scanner every time we walk down the street. 

Peoples civil liberties must be observed and upheld. We risk repeating some very nasty history if we forget that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/9/16)

In some ways merging councils was a good thing.

Take here for Example...we had 5 different councils

Grafton City Council
Nymboida Shire Council
Pristine Waters Shire Council
MaClean Shire Council
Copmanhurst Shire Council

It was a ridiculous situation depending on where you lived in Grafton determined what shire you where in and each had different rules

I am glad they merged them all


----------



## good4whatAlesU (30/9/16)

Merging is fine, so long as the citizens agree with it and there is elected representation on the new council. 

If the merging is forced (citizens do not agree with it) and there is no elected representation. . trouble.


----------



## Dave70 (30/9/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Copmanhurst Shire Council


Copmanhurst is a real place? Well blow me down. I thought it was just a made up town in a Cold Chisel song.

"Merry go round"

*Like any man I've got to work for a living
Just to earn my soul for a weekend show
Saturday morning I'll be down by the river
Getting whipped at the Copmanhurst rodeo*
*When the weekend comes I'm gonna set fire to the town
I've had a bellyful of workin' on the same old merry-go-round*


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/9/16)

Dave70 said:


> Copmanhurst is a real place? Well blow me down. I thought it was just a made up town in a Cold Chisel song.
> 
> "Merry go round"
> 
> ...


That pretty much describes Copmanhurst.

Has a nice little pub to








Did you also know that Cold Chisel - Flame trees was written about the Jacarandas in town here

and

Jailbreak was also written in G Town at the old basketball stadium

http://cdn.gdaypubs.com.au/images/photos/small/pub_3188.jpg


----------



## Airgead (30/9/16)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/9/16)

Well you are now


----------



## spog (1/10/16)

Due to storm damage here on the Eyre Peninsula of South Aus we had no power,phones or Internet for 48+ hours,some still have bugger all.
God help the next miserable needy piece of shite who whines to me claiming it's the Guvnments fault or the power company's fault !
It's Nature you dumb slobs ! ,get a fuckn life.
Ooohhhh aaaahhhh my fridge won't work,I can't watch TV......ohh no my smart phone doesn't work,yeah well a smart phone will only work if it's in the hands of someone smarter than the sook holding it, **** off !
What no electricity ! ,well get off ya lazy pimply arse and go for a walk,weed the veggie patch,mow the lawn,that way when the power comes back on all your jobs are taken care of and you'll have even more time sitting on your arse,doing **** all and formulating your next whinge session.
Regardless of wether the next sook has tits or testicles it'll cop a spray from me,bunch of selfish negative needy greedy unappreciative slobs,no credit at all given to the crews busting their arses in shit weather to keep the sooks happy.
And all because an ugly nasty storm dared mess with the slobs perfect world.....*****.

....going to pour a Pirate Life now and enjoy my good fortune.


----------



## Camo6 (1/10/16)

You want to hear a whine Spog? I can't buy Pirate Life for less than $26 a sixer!

But I hope all is well mate and a bit of normality is being restored. Hell of a front you blokes copped.


----------



## spog (1/10/16)

Arrhh Pirate Life,the missus came home from shopping with a mixed 6 of it for me = happy.
As for the weather still some more to come,though not as rough as it was, the Mount Lofty ranges out of Aedelaide are expecting up to 100 mm over the next 3 days ,which isn't going to help.
Quite a few of the high tension towers are looking likely to go arse up,the ground is so water logged they have lost the anchoring into the ground and are moving,which only adds to the reported 22 of varying sizes that have come down so far.
Mother Nature is the boss.


----------



## spog (1/10/16)

Camo6 thought I'd rub it in.


----------



## shaunous (2/10/16)

Yeh! We Rock!!!




Ducatiboy stu said:


> That pretty much describes Copmanhurst.
> 
> Has a nice little pub to
> 
> ...


----------



## spog (2/10/16)

Adding to my post #4477 I damned near lost it today !
A dumb as dog shit moron fuckwit said it was going to claim against the government because the food in ITs freezer went off,when IT was asked why IT said," every time I opened my freezer to check the power wasn't on", did you you leave a light on so when the power came back on you would know ?
" yeah ,but my freezer wasn't working".
Fark me ! There is a lot to said for practising safe sex and the individual concerned should have been shot up the sheets or swallowed !
Lord give me strength....please.


----------



## technobabble66 (2/10/16)

Having just mentioned i'm not normally a fan of shit canning the majors:

Went to the Pig & Whistle in Olinda today. 12 or so beers on tap, namely Old Speckled Hen and a few Fullers beers, plus a fair variety of others (Little Creatures & White Rabbit, etc).
Guy goes to the bar. Orders 2 Carlton Draughts.
Seriously?!?

THEY HAVE OLD SPECKLED HEN ON TAP. 
THROUGH A SPARKLER!!!

Fuckwit. h34r:
Happy to say i enjoy a VB or CD, but when there's these kind of options ....


----------



## technobabble66 (3/10/16)

For the record, i went there with my In-Laws, & they're Chinese-Malaysian (i.e.: they're not really into beer).
My 77(!!) year old father-in-law asks what they have on tap,
Immediately orders a Kilkenny.

HE DOESN'T EVEN NORMALLY DRINK BEER!!! (generally a wine & Scotch drinker)

And he STILL knows to order something interesting!


----------



## Zorco (3/10/16)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/10/16)

spog said:


> A dumb as dog shit moron fuckwit said it was going to claim against the government because the food in ITs freezer went off,when IT was asked why IT said," every time I opened my freezer to check the power wasn't on", did you you leave a light on so when the power came back on you would know ?
> " yeah ,but my freezer wasn't working".
> Fark me ! There is a lot to said for practising safe sex and the individual concerned should have been shot up the sheets or swallowed !
> Lord give me strength....please.


Had a switch bitch many years back that was not real bright
We had installed a brand new telephone exchange and gave her a nice looking switchboard panel. We specifically told her " Do not drink coffee over it or near it "
Well about 2 months latter she is whinging that it doesnt work, so pulled the top of it in front of her and what do you know...full of sticky coffee that had glued everything up.
Upon asking the worlds smartest if she drank coffee over the switchboard she replied " Well apart from my Coffee in the morning and the one at lunch I make sure I dont drink it near it....just like you told me..."
Everyone else in that office just looked at me and shook their heads...


----------



## spog (3/10/16)

Had a real bright spark at work yrs back who drilled 52 holes in concrete with the $1100.00 drill in reverse and didn't stop to wonder why smoke was coming from the motor = one burnt out drill.
The same bloke when asked to get a ladder asked the carpet layers if they had one,
" yep no worries once we've done the ceiling you can borrow it" he came back and told us this,we spent the rest of the day laughing or arses off.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/10/16)

spog said:


> The same bloke when asked to get a ladder asked the carpet layers if they had one,
> " yep no worries once we've done the ceiling you can borrow it" he came back and told us this,we spent the rest of the day laughing or arses off.GOLD


GOLD


----------



## michaeld16 (3/10/16)

once had a bloke ring me up to look at his freezer, said it wasnt working his ice cream melted. got there and looked at the freezer, working fine, he put his ice cream in the fridge.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/10/16)

Got a mate here who is a fridgie...one of the old school ones

Always telling me about jobs he goes to where everything is thawed out before they ring that the fridge/coolroom/freezer has stopped working


----------



## michaeld16 (3/10/16)

never ceases to amaze me that nowadays with electronic controllers with big digital display on most coolrooms/freezer rooms these days right at the front door showing the temperature going through the roof they still dont notice until everything insides ruined.


----------



## spog (5/10/16)

My dog zapper hasn't fronted yet and over the past 4 days a perfect opportunity has come up,one of the neighbors mutts has been getting out and standing at my front gate barking at me.
With out the zapper handy i can't do anything as the mongrel backs off each time it comes within steel capped boot range.
I'll get the fucker,just wait and see.
Hmm I could leave the gate open a bit and ambush it......he he he.

What do Chinese restaurants pay per kilo for dog ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/10/16)

Just shoot the ******* thing


----------



## niftinev (6/10/16)

my neighbours did a house swap and the peeps that stayed had a ******* yap yap dog, nine days of it

the person i share with doesn't want me to say anything to them, but i think **** them!, why should i have to put up with this shit because they house swap, hope they get fleas

does grumpiness come with old age

but i have to give them credit as they swap a few times a year and i've never had this before, always been pretty good


----------



## Droopy Brew (6/10/16)

spog said:


> My dog zapper hasn't fronted yet and over the past 4 days a perfect opportunity has come up,one of the neighbors mutts has been getting out and standing at my front gate barking at me.
> With out the zapper handy i can't do anything as the mongrel backs off each time it comes within steel capped boot range.
> I'll get the fucker,just wait and see.
> Hmm I could leave the gate open a bit and ambush it......he he he.
> ...


Shooting it like Stu said may not be the best solution due to legalities. But a less extreme variation of that theme is to fashion a good old shanghai. Freeze up some balls of ice and fire them. Will sting like **** and after a few minutes the ice melts leaving no evidence.

It is also fun.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/16)

Shot gun cart filled with Salt

Of course I would never condone shooting a yappy little C^%$ of a thing with real shot....except maybe solids...


----------



## Zorco (6/10/16)

Anyone who is interested, AEMO released their preliminary report on the SA Black Out. 

It isn't over the top with technical info and is a fascinating read. The event timeline and system frequency plots tell the story.

I'll attach it later if people can't track it down.


----------



## Zorco (6/10/16)

Also, this short video from a UK series is an excellent insight into power network ops. They even manage an interconnection trip event.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=slDAvewWfrA


----------



## Zorco (6/10/16)

Now I don't have any 275kV electrocution of inconsiderate dog owners vids, but if all this speak needs a sobriety injection maybe you can check out 

https://reddit.com/r/watchpeopledie


----------



## Zorco (6/10/16)

But reality takes the fun away a bit


----------



## Zorco (6/10/16)

Hit a dog in their weak spot, their ears

https://www.sureguard.com.au/page/stop-neighborhood-dogs-barking


----------



## Zorco (6/10/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Anyone who is interested, AEMO released their preliminary report on the SA Black Out.
> 
> It isn't over the top with technical info and is a fascinating read. The event timeline and system frequency plots tell the story.
> 
> I'll attach it later if people can't track it down.


Attached as promised.

Reading through section 3 is a buzz for me. 


If people don't know South Australia then the following site is excellent. Use it like google maps and zoom in on SA. Then as you read through Table 3 you can see each of the circuits and imagine them falling to earth and tripping. 


http://www.aemo.com.au/aemo/apps/nem_map/index.php

Have a look at Figure 4 as well. Frequency is king and you can see the resilience of the network collapse with each successive transmission line failure.


Section 4 explains the restoration phase. 

View attachment AEMO SA PRELIMINARY REPORT at 900am 3 October.pdf


----------



## spog (8/10/16)

Hmm I wonder if my neighbor has a contact from this site,his 2 dogs arced up Friday arvo and he was on them very quickly telling them to shut up and being responsible ( for the first time in over a year). Although they have a lot to say earlier today when I dared walk down the back in my yard.
Cuts no ice with me.....game on numbnuts .
I WILL own you and your mutts, if the Zapper doesn't work ( next week hopefully) it's out with the cop this you .... bait chucker.
Bait chucker = what fishermen use to burly not " baiting".


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/10/16)

PM me your address spog, I will send you a solution for free, pretty sure its what your talking about, cryptic clue, 'sounds like it was made in China for cats'


----------



## TheWiggman (10/10/16)

Damn barking dogs. I own a Jack Russell and used to have a lab and at night they would occasionally have a barking fit (the Jack Russell trained up the lab). I'd be onto them straight away because having babies, the last thing I could ever want was dogs taking what little opportunity I had to sleep. If I want sleep, I'm sure my neighbours do too. I eventually got to the point where they'd be locked up or tied up.
In the sleepy mining town of Middlemount there was a dog opposite the road that was looked after by a pack of pricks that never should have owned an animal. It was a mongrel x mongrel similar in appearance to a ridgeback, but more wiry.
The dog, clearly aggravated by any other dog that was allowed walks or good ownership would carry on like it was being harassed. It would bark incessantly, running up and down the fence, until one day it took the 'leap' and worked out it could jump the fence. While I thought this was great because there's a chance it might make it to a mine and come off second best to a Cat 793, it would invariably be found because it would roam the streets stirring up every other dog in its wake. At night it would be chained up and I lost many a nights' sleep.

Step 1 - zap collar
The perimeter of the house was lined with flags indicating the line it couldn't approach. This worked for about 5 mins until it realised it could just bark from a bit further back from the fence. Still shat me off but kept the owners happy because it didn't run away. Then they got cocky and set up a perimeter along the front yard (no fence) and allowed the dog to roam front and back. While taking our dogs for a walk one day we went past the house and saw the dog there. It sat a metre or so back from the flags, shaking with anxiety, and after rocking back and forth about 3 times it ran at the flags leaping over the wire. "YELP!" it whimpered from the shock, but now it was free again to harass the **** out of my two dogs. We took them back home kicking the mongrel away, and it buggered off to piss off someone else.

Step 2 - Suddenly, the dog was chained to the clothesline on about 3m of lead. If you owned a dog, and the dog was barking a lot in an open backyard, do you think restraining the dog would stop the barking? Good guess.
At night it was the equivalent of a nuisance barking machine. Literally would bark hours on end in early AM and during the same period we had a newborn. This went on for days, where I wouldn't get any more than an hour's sleep. I'm not lying. It was exhausting. I would stick my head out the window and yell "OI! SHUT UP!!!!" which would make it quiet for about 30 secs then it'd start up again. I have no idea how the owners couldn't hear it nor how anyone else tolerated it.
Twice I went over there and couldn't catch the owners to tell them to control their dog. Next step, council complaint

No change.

A few more nights (11 total - I counted) and I was contemplating some 1080 over the fence. However because we'd already complained and I'm honest to a fault - but not beyond putting a miserable dog out of said misery - I was worried I'd be chased by the council and/or owners and could have a messy situation.

Additional complaint.

A day later the fools had some mesh in the backyard. They set up the mesh in the corner which would have made for a small 2x2m square next to a tree. That day, the dog ended up in the makeshift cage. From then on the owners started hearing it bark and were constantly telling it to shut up, but having no space to move and having zero training the thing wouldn't let up. A day or two later and it as gone. Where I don't know, but probably in a concrete slab. Or likely in a nearby bin judging by the owners.

Don't know what the moral of my story is but that's a decent rant I suppose. **** barking dogs and more importantly lazy owners.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/10/16)

In other news... Greyhounds look to be back on

Not that our glorious and supreme leader Kim Jong Baird would make a reversal based on the fact he is in heap of political trouble and trying to save his ass


----------



## Stouter (10/10/16)

Dog meat jerky is strong but surprisingly good with the right flavouring. Had the opportunity to taste test in the market of a little town in Hubei province China.


----------



## Dave70 (11/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> In other news... Greyhounds look to be back on
> 
> Not that our glorious and supreme leader Kim Jong Baird would make a reversal based on the fact he is in heap of political trouble and trying to save his ass


Yep. As I think I noted in my original tirade many threads ago, Baird couldn't give an actual **** about dogs.
Has he changed his mind to accommodate the facts or new evidence? Nope. It appears all his emotive bullshit about animal cruelty and lofty ethical principles couldn't survive a collision with the thought of loosing all those regional votes. Typical politician, nothing to see here.
And what of the factually inaccurate add campaign of propaganda against the industry? Meh - **** it - its only a million or so bucks. Sure its better in the pockets of some advertising / production company than say, the childrens hospital or heart foundations coffers.


----------



## wynnum1 (11/10/16)

If they want to get rid of greyhound racing just do what the do in Queensland close each track one by one.

Until further notice Capalaba has ceased trading due to financial difficulties. Therefore there will be no trials this week, and possibly no racing!! Furthermore the club committee has resigned effective immediately, due to the outcome of flood claim, which RQ have denied the CGRC reimbursement of the claim


----------



## madpierre06 (11/10/16)

Bit like everything these days...if your particular interest has no viable economic value, prepare for any invested land/assets to be traded off to developers. Count yourself in that as well....we are individually/collectively adjudged an economic rating/value.


----------



## sp0rk (11/10/16)

Whilst I'm not too happy with the change, I can sympathize with the trainers that did nothing wrong.
I just hope the government puts a lot more checks in place to stem the abuse, random property inspections for one would go a long way.
Also an anonymous tipoff line for the apparent syndicates who control the properties that were the main offenders, knock the problem straight on the head


----------



## Mardoo (11/10/16)

madpierre06 said:


> Bit like everything these days...if your particular interest has no viable economic value, prepare for any invested land/assets to be traded off to developers. Count yourself in that as well....we are individually/collectively adjudged an economic rating/value.


Absolutely true. When I was fundraising for charity healthcare in the States - where public health care is nearly impossible to access - I could nail any government grant if I could make an argument that paying to keep people healthy would save the gov more money than letting them suffer.


----------



## Dave70 (11/10/16)

Mardoo said:


> Absolutely true. When I was fundraising for charity healthcare in the States - where public health care is nearly impossible to access - I could nail any government grant if I could make an argument that paying to keep people healthy would save the gov more money than letting them suffer.


I've tried to pressure my health insurance company using the exact same logic, i.e, subsidize my purchase of some nice new gym equipment and supplements that I may remain strong and healthy and not burden you with expenses for treating chronic degenerative maladys. So far, totally unsuccessfully. 

Any tips?


----------



## tugger (11/10/16)

They will cover gym membership.


----------



## razz (11/10/16)

Perhaps search for health providers that do cover gym memberships Dave. I think mine does. Latrobe Health.


----------



## spog (18/10/16)

In my neck of the woods the Internet has lately been slower than a wet week...I guess it means the NBN must be getting close.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/16)

spog said:


> In my neck of the woods the Internet has lately been slower than a wet week...I guess it means the NBN must be getting close.


If you get fixed wireless then it may not be as awesome as what you expect.....its like a fast steam train....its fast...then stops to get re fueled


----------



## spog (18/10/16)

Yeah this NBN doesn't seem to have a good wrap,I can't recall hearing much in its favour.
The piss poor internet service here at mine isn't helping with studying online let alone much else, when I was overseas a few years back I was blown away by the connection speed which truely made Aus look like a backwater.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/16)

spog said:


> Yeah this NBN doesn't seem to have a good wrap,I can't recall hearing much in its favour.
> The piss poor internet service here at mine isn't helping with studying online let alone much else, when I was overseas a few years back I was blown away by the connection speed which truely made Aus look like a backwater.


I can tell you some very good stories from my chair in Tech Support.......At least its only 1 day a week.....how they put up with it 5 days a week has me fucked....fugging customers whinging that the porn streaming isnt working, or they cant skype their girlfriend in Manila because she wont answer, or how they could not access the stream for the Grand final ( when they where a day early,,,, )

Sometimes I want to answer the phone and go " Your an idiot...dont bother me with this shit ...Bye "


----------



## Dave70 (19/10/16)

spog said:


> In my neck of the woods the Internet has lately been slower than a wet week...I guess it means the NBN must be getting close.


Oh, the NBN is awesome! 
Do you enjoy spam e mail? I know I do. And now ours has increased orders of magnitude (and in one instance a some sneaky ransom ware got through) its brilliant!
The best part however is now, when the the NBN goes out, we also loose all the phones, fax, eftpos _and _internet. Apparently when you **** up a piece of fiber optic with a mini excavator or shovel, its not as simple to repair as tying a knot in a bit of low voltage copper wire, wrapping it in a little hundred mile an hour tape and kicking it back into the trench. Not that I ever did that..

First world pissing and moaning I know, but **** it. Fact is I'm watching high def Netflix movies at home on the creaky old ADSL. 

NBN:


----------



## manticle (19/10/16)

I had nbn for a short time a couple of years ago in an inner city suburb in Melbourne.
56k dialup was more reliable.

Just come to my area, box installed at the front of my house, ISP trying to contact me to get it up and running. I haven't returned their calls.


----------



## SBOB (19/10/16)

How does the method you connect to the internet increase your rate of spam mail and malware/virus pickup ? 

Those are all user action problems, not 'size of my pipe to the internet' problems.


----------



## sp0rk (19/10/16)

SBOB said:


> How does the method you connect to the internet increase your rate of spam mail and malware/virus pickup ?
> 
> Those are all user action problems, not 'size of my pipe to the internet' problems.


+1

Extra spam is a consequence of you sticking your email into random quizzes/competitions/it being scraped from dodgy sites you visit/trusted companies selling your info/etc
I've been on NBN for 3 or 4 years now at 2 locations that are about 450km apart
Other than some slowing at peak times when NBN first got rolled out, I have never had a single problem
And if your power goes out, why would you expect to have internet anyway whether you have NBN or ADSL?
Your ADSL modem would be off if the power was out, same as an NBN NTD...


----------



## Dave70 (19/10/16)

SBOB said:


> How does the method you connect to the internet increase your rate of spam mail and malware/virus pickup ?
> 
> Those are all user action problems, not 'size of my pipe to the internet' problems.


I have no idea - about heaps of things - particularly the in's and and outs of NBN in relation to spam email. 
All I know is when I mentioned to the guy who did the install - which was an eight month saga in itself - that we got a fair amount of those annoying 'Send money to Nigeria' type messages, he said that would be pretty much eliminated with the NBN due to some filtering system or whatever.
Perhaps its just a coincidence that in the weeks and months following the installation the syndicates / individuals responsible became all at once far more sofistimicated and prolific. 
Some of the ones we get are far more slick and convincing then their 'I'm heir to US 1000,000, send my five grand to release it and you can keep half' forebears.


----------



## Dave70 (19/10/16)

sp0rk said:


> +1
> 
> Extra spam is a consequence of you sticking your email into random quizzes/competitions/it being scraped from dodgy sites you visit/trusted companies selling your info/etc
> I've been on NBN for 3 or 4 years now at 2 locations that are about 450km apart
> ...


Not talking about power outages. In that case at least the phones still worked, so at least you could do eftpos transactions. Now if the internet goes down you loose the lot. 
It is getting better as time goes on, but the initial shit storm of unreliability and endless phone calls to Telstra - followed by the patronizing 'Hi David, we're just touching base' followups we had with the instillation triggers me every time I see NBN I suspect.


----------



## Bribie G (27/10/16)

Yay, Brexit


----------



## sp0rk (27/10/16)

Bribie G said:


> Yay, Brexit


Love the fashion
I'm guessing Kyogle isn't too warm today?
My sister is having a huge whinge about the heat and humidity in Ballina today


----------



## SBOB (27/10/16)

Bribie G said:


> Yay, Brexit


those shoes seem to have some pretty large holes in them


----------



## Bribie G (27/10/16)

Aye, lets t'water out when you've been plodging through t'puddles.

edit: yup about 30 degrees in the mighty Richmond Valley but we get the Mountain breezes.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/10/16)

Bastards wont make me a mod.... they need to beg better

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkfO8c8MlKU


----------



## Bribie G (28/10/16)

sp0rk said:


> Love the fashion
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Socks and sandals are still all the rage in the UK


----------



## warra48 (28/10/16)

I'm getting sick and tired of those wanky hipster chefs and new age cooks and recipe designers who all seem to want to undercook any meat to retain it's almost totally raw state, and then tell you to put it in a warm place to "rest" and relax the meat.

I cook my filet steak to medium rare and serve it straight away onto the plate and immediately get stuck in. The first bite is as tender as the last. WTF do I need to rest it for?
I roast lamb shoulder for 5 hours at 130ºC, and when I come to carve it straight out of the oven or BBQ, the meat just falls away without needing to use any force on knife. Darned delicous as it is. WTF do I need to rest it for?

Get real guys and gals, just cook the meat to your preference, and just darn well get stuck in straight away. Forget pretentious nonsense, those wankies are fooling nobody.


----------



## SBOB (28/10/16)

warra48 said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of those wanky hipster chefs and new age cooks and recipe designers who all seem to want to undercook any meat to retain it's almost totally raw state, and then tell you to put it in a warm place to "rest" and relax the meat.
> 
> I cook my filet steak to medium rare and serve it straight away onto the plate and immediately get stuck in. The first bite is as tender as the last. WTF do I need to rest it for?
> I roast lamb shoulder for 5 hours at 130ºC, and when I come to carve it straight out of the oven or BBQ, the meat just falls away without needing to use any force on knife. Darned delicous as it is. WTF do I need to rest it for?
> ...


im not sure resting cooked meat falls into the 'wanky hipster' territory

Take 2 1" steaks, cooking them both the medium rare 55c internal temp. Place them both on white plates
- Steak 1, cut it in half immediately
- Steak 2, leave to rest for >5mins, then cut

Steak 1 will have way more juices being lost and dumped out onto the plate. That juice is flavour and tenderness being thrown away.


But, considering I prefer to cook my steaks sous vide, I'm starting to wonder if I need to grow a hipster beard


----------



## Dave70 (1/11/16)

Cant wait for the boys in the workshop to crank up the radio for the running of the 156th running of the Melbourne cup.
I'll be shutting the door and streaming the latest Meshuggah album so I cant hear the shit.

Bah, humbug.


----------



## warra48 (1/11/16)

Dave70 said:


> Cant wait for the boys in the workshop to crank up the radio for the running of the 156th running of the Melbourne cup.
> I'll be shutting the door and streaming the latest Meshuggah album so I cant hear the shit.
> 
> Bah, humbug.


Yup, bah humbug. That's in spite of my brother owning a horse stud in Cambridge NZ. I detest horse racing, and dishlickers racing as well.


----------



## Bridges (1/11/16)

Hey we get a day off work to celebrate those horses! Yay for horses!


----------



## Stouter (1/11/16)

Poxy Halloween. Had kids/teens come to our door last night looking for a sugar handout, "Fook off ya bastards!", cue - angry dog from left of stage door/shed.

I know the history behind it, and yes it has it's place, but the Seppos (apologies to any Septics on here) have taken it, souped it up with supercharged yeast, and commercialised the shite out of it. $$$$$$$$
I'm yet to be convinced that it has any place in Aust.

DId I mention that there's a whole isle in the local 2$ shop dedicated to Xmas crap already?


----------



## Bribie G (1/11/16)

We have a lot of kids in my area so we went to the movies to watch Tom Cruise breaking arms and legs so the trick and treat brats missed out.

I never open the door to them anyway

"Dad that man showed me his penis". That's the way the world has gone unfortunately.

A good dose of bird flu should sort Western society out. Can't wait.

Now what was all that about the December mythical Sky Fairy orgy?


----------



## spog (1/11/16)

Fark what a day, a day from hell at work where it all went to shit,Emails from my Mum rambling about the same shit as always ( she has dementia) but is still capable of sending vicious Emails to all and sundry claiming my sister is stealing from her etc.
Groundhog Day.
I get home and find pests have had a field day on my veggies over the last 2 days.
The better half and I are off OS over chrissie and she ordered online a backpack for me as a surprise,which means I'm the pack mule.
It's coloured black and,and.......lavender for fucks sake !
Ah well as I said to the wife,**** it I'll skip across the Tarmac to the plane calling " come on duckies were off on a big adventure " while twirling a dandelion.


----------



## spog (1/11/16)

Just spied Bribies post above mine,I'm going in December so I guess I'll be the sky fairy !,dunno about any orgy though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/11/16)

God damn local just put another keg of Coopers Bookmakers IPA on tap...for $5 Schooner...I mean for fucks sake...I man has to go to work


----------



## Dave70 (2/11/16)

Bribie G said:


> "Dad that man showed me his penis". That's the way the world has gone unfortunately.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qGPgr6Nuck


----------



## droid (2/11/16)

Hanging out the washing is generally annoying with pegs snapping, dropping wet clothes on the stones, the sunlight blinding me as I peg or mozzies taking advantage while my hands are occupied. But the worst thing about it has to be little socks and jocks, it's one sock and one peg, one pair of jocks and one peg - ooh there's a matching sock to that one I pegged earlier now where is it? unclips peg, sock falls on ground, another peg, another sock....it seems to take forever, sometimes I toss all the jocks and socks in the dryer because I can't be arsed. It's like I don't feel I'm getting value for money or something.


----------



## Bribie G (2/11/16)

Droid, order now and they send the blonde as well.


----------



## droid (2/11/16)

^nice!


----------



## Airgead (2/11/16)

Local $2 shop. Never looked back.


----------



## Dave70 (2/11/16)




----------



## WarmerBeer (2/11/16)

Solution to half your problem.


----------



## Bribie G (2/11/16)

Daddy, that man showed me his penis.

How could you possibly know what a penis looks like?

Father O'Hara showed me after choir practice.


----------



## wynnum1 (2/11/16)

droid said:


> Hanging out the washing is generally annoying with pegs snapping, dropping wet clothes on the stones, the sunlight blinding me as I peg or mozzies taking advantage while my hands are occupied. But the worst thing about it has to be little socks and jocks, it's one sock and one peg, one pair of jocks and one peg - ooh there's a matching sock to that one I pegged earlier now where is it? unclips peg, sock falls on ground, another peg, another sock....it seems to take forever, sometimes I toss all the jocks and socks in the dryer because I can't be arsed. It's like I don't feel I'm getting value for money or something.


Put the socks and jocks,in a wash bag to wash and peg the wash bag to the cloth line.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/11/16)

Has no one yet realised that a washing machine is actually a teleporter for socks and jocks

Someone, somewhere has all the other socks to match what I have

Almost tempted to jump in the washing machine during a cycle and find out where I end up and get all my socks back


----------



## Dave70 (2/11/16)

Well, if you plan to ride out the spin cycle, take care to balance yourself evenly.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq6T5BojXc8


----------



## manticle (2/11/16)

Just buy black socks.


----------



## Bridges (2/11/16)

Bribie G said:


> Droid, order now and they send the blonde as well.


But can I use it for hop additions?


----------



## Bribie G (2/11/16)

Use the blonde?

You have a bad attitude.


----------



## Bridges (2/11/16)

She's more than welcome to help I was talking about the mesh sock bag contraption. I'm sure she'd be able to help with my whirlfloc addition as well. 
Wonder if she's also keen on brewing sans pants...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/11/16)

Dave70 said:


> Well, if you plan to ride out the spin cycle, take care to balance yourself evenly.


They would $12 at the show for a ride like that


----------



## Stouter (2/11/16)

Dave70 said:


> Well, if you plan to ride out the spin cycle, take care to balance yourself evenly.


I think I've just found a new motor for my grain mill.


----------



## Dave70 (3/11/16)

Stouter said:


> I think I've just found a new motor for my grain mill.


Could you hook one up to a voltage regulator? That would be impressive. And possibly hilarious.


----------



## Dave70 (3/11/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> They would $12 at the show for a ride like that


I'll take my chances with the washing machine over some clunky affair that came into the local showground on the back of a truck assembled / operated by a gentleman who looks similar to this.


----------



## sp0rk (3/11/16)

Dave70 said:


> I'll take my chances with the washing machine over some clunky affair that came into the local showground on the back of a truck assembled / operated by a gentleman who looks similar to this.


He's got small hands and smells like cabbage


----------



## Cerveja (3/11/16)

He may actually be a nice guy but Gerard Whately is the most annoying commentator on the radio. Put up with him for the Cup now he pops up on the cricket. May as well put feckin Bruce McAvaney on. Starting to prefer the Channel Nine offerings.


----------



## Mattress (3/11/16)

Cerveja said:


> Starting to prefer the Channel Nine offerings.


Whoa. Whoa. Let's not get carried away here.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/11/16)

Went to the Nambour RSL last night for a Parmie and beer (on a work trip) and upon entering they asked "had I made a reservation?" ... what the F.

They escorted me past dozens of empty tables to the far end of the restaurant to a small table. I then immediately had to walk all the way back to the bistro to order a meal and get a drink. WTF is going on in RSLs nowadays? I grew up in the country where you just rocked up and bought a meal, no dramas.


----------



## sp0rk (4/11/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Went to the Nambour RSL last night for a Parmie and beer (on a work trip) and upon entering they asked "had I made a reservation?" ... what the F.
> 
> They escorted me past dozens of empty tables to the far end of the restaurant to a small table. I then immediately had to walk all the way back to the bistro to order a meal and get a drink. WTF is going on in RSLs nowadays? I grew up in the country where you just rocked up and bought a meal, no dramas.


Coffs RSL was getting like that before we left, wanky as fark and impossibly to get a table unless you booked in advance


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/11/16)

Worlds gone bloody mad. I think I want to move back to the bush..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/11/16)

RSL's are just mini casino's now


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/11/16)

most RSL's are just mini casinos these days anyway, **** em.

EDIT: jinx Stu


----------



## sp0rk (4/11/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Worlds gone bloody mad. I think I want to move back to the bush..


It's just as bad out here
$7 for a schooner of Kosciusko Pale Ale from the local Workers club :/ (great food, but expensive drinks)


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/11/16)

Hunter region is not the bush (sorry Spork). I'm talking about the proper bush. I've never been asked if I had a reservation at the Balranald RSL. They are just happy to see someone.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/11/16)

PS I don't mind Kosciusko Pale Ale.

PPS. Nobody go to the bush, it's a horrible place. Stay in the cities and east coast suburban sprawl it's much better. Please stay where you are. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Dave70 (4/11/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> RSL's are just mini casino's now


Well, if our servicemen didn't die in wars so their decedents enjoy at least a dozen forms of gambling under the one roof, what was it all for?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/11/16)

I thought it was about stopping some arsehole from taking over the world the world.....but I have been wrong before


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/11/16)

Resources, money, power, religion. 

... Oh and Keno.


----------



## Camo6 (4/11/16)

Veteran Affairs gives with one hand, the Government takes with the other two.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/11/16)

Unfortunately, clubs are big business


----------



## wynnum1 (5/11/16)

Report on the ABC about the high price of marijuana in the NT this is so sad poor education for indigenous would think that this industry would be thriving or at least self sufficient 30 year ago our neighbors had indigenous relatives that could supply Brisbane and later met another NT resident that claimed he was into agriculture of a different kind could they be victimizing marijuana users to sell more ice.


----------



## Camo6 (5/11/16)




----------



## Mardoo (5/11/16)

Which they?


----------



## Bridges (5/11/16)

Sorry wynnum must be good shit up your way. I've read that post three times and still have no real idea what you are on about.


----------



## SBOB (5/11/16)

Reading that, I'm assuming other drugs must be affordable though...


----------



## Dave70 (7/11/16)

wynnum1 said:


> Report on the ABC about the high price of marijuana in the NT this is so sad poor education for indigenous would think that this industry would be thriving or at least self sufficient 30 year ago our neighbors had indigenous relatives that could supply Brisbane and later met another NT resident that claimed he was into agriculture of a different kind could they be victimizing marijuana users to sell more ice.


I agree.
Education, decriminalization, taxation and control of drugs is a far better way forward than prohibition, which is a manifest fail on all levels. The laws only serve to protect the cartels in reality and choke the courts and prisons with small time offenders. 
Is that the point you were making? Well said.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/11/16)

I find it strange that it is worth so much up there...Its not like there is no where to grow it, almost the perfect climate

MaryJane is pretty much de criminalised now, and with the proliferation of medical cannabis its going to be even more decriminalised..

But...they still wont allow you to drive around stoned, just like you cant drive drunk

Anyway...I am of to the Doctor to get something for the anxiety caused by my bad body pain and depression and possible cancer and whatever else I can think off


----------



## Camo6 (10/11/16)

My turn for a rant. Started yesterday. Two bites into a lovely loose lamb Beaucastle pie for smoko and a drop of rain lands on it. Wait a moment. That's not rain...it's pigeon shit. Could've strangled the prick.

Get home tonight and head to the shed to check the two batches of beer crash chilling. One was a keg filler and one was destined as a case swap keg to share. Turns out the drop from 4 degrees to 1.5 degrees was enough to suck the 1l blow off bottles dry. Motherfucker. Pretty sure the beers will be fine but not gonna chance taking one to the swap. 

Oh well, thinks I, and grabbed the 2nd last commercial beer from the fridge. Dos Blockos' '**** the Rent' golden ale. Well it turns out '**** the bottle cap' is another of their mottos. Was just about to take a swig when I realised it was not I that had opened it. Nearly copped a mouthful of infected, septic shite. The six pack was wrapped in plastic so this little sucker had been enjoying the fresh air ever since bottling day. Nice QC Dos Crappos.


----------



## Dave70 (11/11/16)

Nice trifecta. 
Of shittyness.


----------



## WarmerBeer (11/11/16)

Was going to tell you to "Suck it up, Princess", but your cold-crashing already beat me to it.


----------



## shaunous (14/11/16)

Poor Camo. 
I've just spent 4 days in Beechworth. Being at the brewery everyday. 
I hope that makes you feel better. 

Oh and a rant to finish. 

Why the hell has is taken to now to only to be under construction of bypassing Sydney, that hell hole should have been bypassed first.


----------



## tugger (14/11/16)

I just received a letter from the ato about my super that wasn't payed for 1 year from my previous employer. 
They gave me 85cents. 
That's right 85c. 
Seems people can rip employees off then sail off into the sunset to become the Gm of food and beverages at tempo Australia and drive 200k Jaguars and live in high rise luxury. 
I'm so pissed off at the moment, the bloke had 12.5 million debt and 600k in assets and was clearly trading insolvent keeping workers working until the last day of production knowing they wouldn't be payed.


----------



## shaunous (14/11/16)

Yes that's bullshit. It's been brought up here before also. Your not the only brewer that's been ripped off knowingly. 
It's another law the fat cats seem to keep.


----------



## madpierre06 (14/11/16)

Yeah, but they don't want to give the money to those who'd just waste it on food,clothing, petrol and other luxuries when there's next year's trip to the Bahamas to be paid for. Of yeah, the yearly donation to your local political party as well. Bastards!!! Been there too.


----------



## tugger (14/11/16)

http://www.theshout.com.au/2014/06/18/article/Fizz-Bizz-sale-imminent-as-creditors-climb-to-over-100-companies/YPZWASGPIK.html

It's old news but.


----------



## spog (14/11/16)

tugger said:


> I just received a letter from the ato about my super that wasn't payed for 1 year from my previous employer.
> They gave me 85cents.
> That's right 85c.
> Seems people can rip employees off then sail off into the sunset to become the Gm of food and beverages at tempo Australia and drive 200k Jaguars and live in high rise luxury.
> I'm so pissed off at the moment, the bloke had 12.5 million debt and 600k in assets and was clearly trading insolvent keeping workers working until the last day of production knowing they wouldn't be payed.


I copped the same from a previous employer,my super,long service and holidays weren't pay up and I didn't get a cracker when the arse wipe went under. It was only 7 months worth before I told him to bash his job up his arse but it was mine.
What pissed me off the most was that no department checked this shit ,but if I owed them they'd get what they were owed.
And to cap it all off the prick kept some of my gear and denied having it, claiming he'd never seen it !


----------



## peekaboo_jones (20/11/16)

I'm really sick of my back neighbors smoking all the time in their backyard and my family gets second hand smoke.

I know they can do what they want but it's not pleasurable playing in the backyard with my 2 year old kid and pregnant wife attempting to enjoy a nice Sunday arvo in our backyard.

Even when we go inside and open up the windows and doors to let the breeze through, their cigarette smoke comes into our home...

Should I say something to them?

Occupants own the home and are semi retired. Most mornings when I get up and open the windows they are already fagging away.

I don't really know what to do


----------



## Zorco (20/11/16)

Yes, you are neighbours and they may simply not realise. 

Park the passion and keep it calm and respectful.

My neighbour smokes and loves our kids. He has his durries on the other side of his deck. I like the woft now and then, but it is not cool in the circumstance you described.

Most people are cool. 

Hopefully you already know this neighbour a little - shared a Christmas beer??

If he help you out then maybe a few of your beers that he likes can be shared.

Hope you find a good outcome. I think you have to try for it... living next to adversarial neighbours is hell. Must avoid it. 

Good luck mate

Edit: only describe what you are experiencing. Never ask them to do something else, or suggest an alternative. Perhaps describe the way the air moves the smoke to your place.... definitely play the pregnancy card and that you're concerned.


----------



## Dave70 (21/11/16)

If diplomacy fails, needs must.


----------



## Zorco (21/11/16)

Or better yet, an ozone generator


----------



## Dave70 (21/11/16)

Good thinking. jones could also sanitize his brewing equipment and deodorize his shoes with it.


----------



## sp0rk (21/11/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> I'm really sick of my back neighbors smoking all the time in their backyard and my family gets second hand smoke.
> 
> I know they can do what they want but it's not pleasurable playing in the backyard with my 2 year old kid and pregnant wife attempting to enjoy a nice Sunday arvo in our backyard.
> 
> ...


We have the exact same thing at home (only no kids)
Neighbours smoke on their back patio, which is right outside our bedroom window, so the smoke comes straight into our bedroom if the windows are open
Not having any roof fans in our house (2 year old project home, I guess they expect us to just use AC), this means the windows are closed all summer long and my bed ends up soaked in sweat :angry:


----------



## wynnum1 (21/11/16)

Have you looked at _Indian food cooking and put a ducted exhaust out your window._


----------



## tugger (21/11/16)

These are only for when all else fails. 
Chilli powder does burn. 
The resulting smoke causes extreme coughing fits.


----------



## tugger (21/11/16)

Reminds me of before I got my electronic cricket and directional speaker, I set up a compost bin right near there bedroom window, then proceeded to put meat scraps in it.


----------



## WarmerBeer (21/11/16)

Open bag of Blood & Bone sitting right on the fenceline.


----------



## Mardoo (21/11/16)

Porkspin in their front yard.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/11/16)

Register them online for a bunch of "quit smoking" programs and have the information sent to their mailbox.

Put up a large and obvious "no smoking" sign just over your side of the fence.


----------



## Stouter (21/11/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> I'm really sick of my back neighbors smoking all the time in their backyard and my family gets second hand smoke.
> Occupants own the home and are semi retired.


Too easy.
Take up drumming and go toe to toe with the excuse that it's part of your 'lifestyle choice' as an 'alcoholic'. 
They choose to smoke, the fallout from which is your family are now passive smokers. By coincidence, you also choose to partake in a hobby which alters your state (brewing). It also involves lots of taste testing to ensure high quality, the fallout from which is you can justify acting like a prick at all hours of the day.
**Alcoholism is a serious addiction and sickness which you should not be penalised for, *you're not a prick you're just a bit sick*.**
You can justify most things now. A bit like the meth head in court, "I was under the influence of this life destroying drug at the time yer hona, it wasn't me, I was just a bit sick".

Or maybe you should just go over with a couple of bottles of your best to 'lubricate the wheels' a bit, suggest some ideas for a common solution and ask them for some input as to what they think might help. It's called communication, they feel valued because you've listened to their suggestions and views on the subject and they now are aware it's causing you concern, and you get to control the process as you've initiated it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/16)




----------



## Airgead (21/11/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


>


Oh... Sorry... I thought I smelled smoke....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/16)

Stand out the back naked and ask them if they could stop smoking


----------



## manticle (21/11/16)

I don't smoke anymore and nothing wrong with a quiet, friendly chat but it's a bit rough if a retiree can't even enjoy some tobacco on their own verandah.


----------



## Lethaldog (21/11/16)

I agree with manticle and I'm pretty sure that the second hand smoke would not be much of a danger to your family from that distance unless they are smoking reefers the size arnies arms, I know how I'd respond if someone told me to stop smoking on my own property[emoji106]


----------



## TheWiggman (22/11/16)

Hopefully there are some suppliers or webmasters listening (maybe they'll write me off as a cranky old man).

Can everyone please stop altering websites so they're touch-friendly?

Holy shit I'm sick of this supposed 'touch age' and mobile-oriented web-verse. Websites and technology interfaces have been dumbed down to the point where I feel like sites are being condescending and I'm being treated like an idiot. Where we used to have options and menus, or better still text - as I'm able to read just like >96% of the population - we now have massive square boxes and coloured buttons which make web pages massive and necessitate scrolling through mountains of negative space and panels of pastel colours. Things are attempted to be made so easy to use now that they're being made hard to use because I need to navigate through 30 screens' worth to select a list of options that could easily be put on a single screen. The Wyeast page makes me rage so much I'm thinking of changing yeasts. Here's the drop down menu which, if you decide to have your broswer not covering your entire 30" monitor (or God forbid you have a smaller one), now covers almost the entire screen:




If you want to search for a yeast, which used to oddly be under a hyperlinked 'Yeast strains' line of text no larger than the one you just read, you now have the far simpler huge button up the top patronisingly titled "SEARCH OUR YEAST STRAINS". However only the rectangle in the middle links, the rest of the picture around it is taking up space giving web users the shits. Once clicked... oh I mean tapped, who clicks any more? ... you now get this:




The _entire_ list of beer yeast strains used to be on a single page, easily readable and split into styles under subheadings: lager, ale, belgian, wheat and wild I think. NOW it spans over _6 pages_ with unnecessarily huge buttons, the majority of which can't be clicked on for some reason. End result, the boxes are simply large and taking up space. And text is getting HUGE FOR NO APPARENT REASON.

This isn't an issue with Wyeast specifically though they did allow this. When did webmasters decide that society is so retarded they need to stand a few metres back from a screen so they can read large buttons? Where does it end, will pages eventually have a single button on them so I can go "duuuuuuuuh" and throw my fat moronic finger at it so I don't accidentally miss the screen or have to use a skerrick of fine motor function? Stop catering for morons, technology is meant to be hard to use.
XXXX page - bullshit. OBS new web page - bullshit. White pages - bullshit (I don't need an _additional_ single screen option for business or residential). New ATO web site - bullshit.
I'm sweating I'm so pissed off, society is going backwards.


----------



## sp0rk (22/11/16)

It's pure laziness on the developers part, not that hard to have different schemes for different devices...


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (22/11/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Hopefully there are some suppliers or webmasters listening (maybe they'll write me off as a cranky old man).
> 
> Can everyone please stop altering websites so they're touch-friendly?


Nice rant! Mine's a bit shorter...

Hay ******* fever.


----------



## Dave70 (22/11/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Stop catering for morons


But society will crumble.


----------



## manticle (22/11/16)

No, there'll just be lots of stupid hungry people.


----------



## mckenry (22/11/16)

Yes, I use facebook. It does a lot of good things, like me never having to know someones email address or phone number if I want to contact them... Also a good way of keeping in touch with groups, sporting associations rah rah rah..

What I hate is how the human race is showing how ******* gullible we are.

"For the first time in Facebook history we're giving away 5 Range Rovers ((for example). Its been 5 x 100ft luxury cruisers, 5 x 1st class travel tickets round the world etc) because we cant sell them due to... Just like and share, comment which colour" blah blah blah.

For a while I was commenting "its bullshit" or "tune your bullshit radar" or "its a hoax" or "dont fall for that shit" And thats just to my mother's likes/shares/comments :unsure:

Anyway, I made a public post saying every single one of my FB friends that does this will be unfriended for being a dumbarse.

Didnt I cop the flame?! From morons saying, "you never know" to others saying "arent you the smartest xxx" Anyway I just wrote "defriended dopey"
Now I'm copping it from the wifey saying "No-one wants to be made to look stupid"

How ******* stupid do you have to be??? Seems I'm thinning out my friends to smart(er) people though....


----------



## tugger (22/11/16)

I removed every friend that sent me a game request after posting a warning.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/11/16)

manticle said:


> No, there'll just be lots of stupid hungry people.


Who would die of thirst rather than drink Halal water


----------



## welly2 (22/11/16)

I dropped Facebook this weekend. Almost 2/3 of the internet using population of the world is on Facebook, all willingly giving Zuckerberg (and the CIA) as much private information as they want. That one company has that much information about the world, I struggle to see how it's not going to go badly wrong and bite every one on the arse or worse.

I'm not an archetypical tinfoil hat type but there becomes a point where I think **** that, I want no more of it. They've got enough data on me, they're not having anything else. And that mates volunteer information about you by tagging you in every location you go to as mates, there is no privacy whatsoever.

Of course, I shall quite quickly become a social outcast as everyone organises everything on Facebook. I shall deal with it as needs.


----------



## manticle (22/11/16)

I've never been on facebook and I cope.


----------



## Dave70 (23/11/16)

mckenry said:


> What I hate is how the human race is showing how ******* gullible we are.


Eternal bliss anyone?


----------



## WarmerBeer (23/11/16)

Dave70 said:


> Eternal bliss anyone?


If you sequence them together like a flick-book animation, it becomes an _awesome_ cardio routine.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/11/16)

Grrr tried to get my boss to hire local labour to soil sample an interstate trial site which we are wrapping up.

Instead flies me down at great expense (waste of money) now it is raining, I can't get on site. Will have to stay longer and /or fly home without the job done... and hire local labour to get it done anyway! 

Ah. The joys.

Which way to the nearest pub.


----------



## Droopy Brew (23/11/16)

mckenry said:


> Yes, I use facebook. It does a lot of good things, like me never having to know someones email address or phone number if I want to contact them... Also a good way of keeping in touch with groups, sporting associations rah rah rah..
> 
> What I hate is how the human race is showing how ******* gullible we are.
> 
> ...


Can i get an amen?


----------



## Dave70 (23/11/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> If you sequence them together like a flick-book animation, it becomes an _awesome_ cardio routine.


Yep, if theres one thing evangelicals know about, its high intensity cardio. And hopefully CPR.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koovuH7zX48&list=RDBF-10c261Vw&index=5


----------



## spog (23/11/16)

manticle said:


> I've never been on facebook and I cope.


Me also, some of the crap my missus shows me of what people post,including attacking others is unbloodybeleivable.
I'm surprised the cops aren't run off their feet, chasing people who have slapped the snot out of most of these morons who attack others in print.
Most of them need a manager so they can stop handling themselves.


----------



## spog (23/11/16)

While writing I must have hit a wrong button, AHB asked if it could access my Twitter acc, well best of luck as I don't have one of those either.
Beer and Boobs is all I need, oh and FF1.


----------



## Stouter (23/11/16)

Never had facebook, never will. If people want to know what I'm doing I'll ring them, or visit them and tell them (or I'll post it on here for everyone to read h34r: ). Some of the gobshite on there, the needy, emotional plea's, and outpouring of people's daily shite. Couple that with the family and community feuding that goes on. It's a social experiment gone too far.


----------



## pablo_h (25/11/16)

When FB was a new thing I got onto it, and other social media too.
Didn't really use FB too much but it came in handy when people wanted to form an offshoot from various forums, IE regulars at ref-eng or even customers at fasttech got together to form forums off-site it was handy, I bet even a few chilli growers went to an offsite group. Heaps easier than putting up a server and starting a proper forum like this, so good value. But I'm not involved online much these days.
Got involved early on twitter as that US brewing guy kept mentioning it in 2008. I think I congratulated Mark Webber a couple of times then abandoned my account in 2010 and then it was hijacked by a spammer LOL.


----------



## Dave70 (25/11/16)

pablo_h said:


> Got involved early on twitter as that US brewing guy kept mentioning it in 2008. I think I congratulated Mark Webber a couple of times then* abandoned my account in 2010 and then it was hijacked by a spammer LOL.*


Ha ha, me to. Last time I checked, I had subscribed to over 10,000 different channels. Amazing, as I neither read nor speak Hindi.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/16)

Dave70 said:


> Ha ha, me to. Last time I checked, I had subscribed to over 10,000 different channels. Amazing, as I neither read nor speak Hindi.


.................except after about 20 beers


----------



## Dave70 (25/11/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> .................except after about 20 beers


May as well give it a go. The porn's no use by that stage.


----------



## wynnum1 (25/11/16)

_Sounds like a good time to start editing Wikipedia_.


----------



## altone (25/11/16)

I have FB - think I looked at it in May or June and Twitter probably September - although i do have over 1000 followers (WHY?)

Facebook's ok and can be handy to find people and info but Twitter to me is a complete waste of time.

Oh look <insert celebrity of choice> just had dinner at a restaurant! really? wgaf


----------



## welly2 (25/11/16)

boddingtons best said:


> I have FB - think I looked at it in May or June and Twitter probably September - although i do have over 1000 followers (WHY?)


They're all after your Boddingtons recipe. 

As for twitter, you'd be surprised how quickly a company who is ******* you about jumps into action when you stick something up on twitter saying they're ******* you about. It's quite incredible. I use twitter to whinge at companies who are ******* me about and little else.


----------



## altone (25/11/16)

welly2 said:


> They're all after your Boddingtons recipe.
> 
> As for twitter, you'd be surprised how quickly a company who is ******* you about jumps into action when you stick something up on twitter saying they're ******* you about. It's quite incredible. I use twitter to whinge at companies who are ******* me about and little else.


What a great idea, whinge to all my unknown followers around the world about someone who stuffs me around.
See, it does have a good use after all 

edit: just checked I have 1435 followers of which I probably know a dozen - perfect forum to flame some dodgy company.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/16)

welly2 said:


> As for twitter, you'd be surprised* how quickly a company who is ******* you about jumps into action when you stick something up* on twitter saying they're ******* you about. It's quite incredible. I use twitter to whinge at companies who are ******* me about and little else.


Same with facebook


Never really got Twitter...its kinds pointless


----------



## pablo_h (26/11/16)

Twitter is pointless, but FB probably not as effective for that use.
Businesses or whomever can delete FB posts you make on their page.

My rant: I'm now drinking my last stout. It's going to be the last stout I drink until June at the earliest


----------



## peekaboo_jones (27/11/16)

Lethaldog said:


> I agree with manticle and I'm pretty sure that the second hand smoke would not be much of a danger to your family from that distance unless they are smoking reefers the size arnies arms, I know how I'd respond if someone told me to stop smoking on my own property[emoji106]


Yeah fair call, I'm way out of line for even thinking it. I'm not going to ask them to stop smoking. We'll just put up with it and try and enjoy it whilst we can. You never know we may even begin to like it


----------



## Droopy Brew (28/11/16)

Black Friday sales advertised for AUSSIE Home Brewer.

Please note the caps word above- we dont have thanksgiving and we dont have Black Friday. Looks like we are already stuck with shit like Valantines and Halloweens so spare us the rest.

Bah Humbug.


----------



## shaunous (28/11/16)

Twitter is good for farming and punting. 
It's really put farmers in touch all around Australia, I've learnt a lot that you normally wouldn't between different areas of Australia and different industries within Agriculture just because you wouldn't randomly just walk into a farm and have a look around or ask 'how and why do you do this?'.
Also it's good for punting news and tips. I like a flicker on the Greyhounds and Horses it's good for that.

And boobs, it's good for seeing boobs.


----------



## Mardoo (28/11/16)

Boobs??? I'm in.


----------



## shaunous (28/11/16)

Plenty and plenty of boobs.


----------



## Camo6 (28/11/16)

If my wife ever opens my Twitter app I'm in big trouble.


----------



## Mardoo (29/11/16)

Mate, you don't post pics of your wife's boobs without telling her!


----------



## mofox1 (29/11/16)

Before or after?


----------



## Dave70 (29/11/16)

Camo6 said:


> If my wife ever opens my Twitter app I'm in big trouble.


I just shrug my shoulders and play the 'boys will be boys' card when stuff like that happens. 

No good trying to weasel out of it. Just makes matters worse..


----------



## spog (3/12/16)

Stuff this I can't hold back anymore.
I fuckn hate the new look/ format of AHB. the new one sucks.
The older setup was so much easier and better to navigate, this new one has NO sponsors across the top, and is a PITA to use,( old dogs new tricks) if I'm keen on a topic I have to navigate through too much else to get my " fix".
Not happy Jan. 
Anyway, all do now please carry on regardless of this grumpy bugga !


----------



## Zorco (3/12/16)

What is he talking about!!!????

The web page has changed?


----------



## Nullnvoid (3/12/16)

Think he is talking about the ahb app for iPad /iPhone


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/12/16)

Zorco said:


> What is he talking about!!!????
> 
> The web page has changed?


Yeah...but it was years ago...back in 200 and something


----------



## spog (3/12/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> Think he is talking about the ahb app for iPad /iPhone


Old dogs news tricks, somethings should never be fucked with.
iPad for me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/12/16)

iPad

May god have mercy on your soul


----------



## Nullnvoid (4/12/16)

I can't remember the old app anymore but remember thinking when it changed over that this new one was a pain in the arse compared to it. 

Now I only remember this one and have got used to it. But it feels like we have had this version for an eternity. 12 months at least. And notifications still don't work.


----------



## WarmerBeer (4/12/16)

Don't mention the Recipes section. Don't mention the Recipes section...


----------



## shaunous (4/12/16)

Coopers Mild tinnies finally back in town after a 3 year holiday. And they only got in 20 cartons. I bought 11 cartons and others bought the other 9. Now we're back to square one again. 

There for the Xmas break, don't judge me.


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/16)

Coopers mild is awesome. IMHO among the best commercial beers going.


----------



## shaunous (4/12/16)

[emoji106]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> Coopers mild is awesome. IMHO among the best commercial beers going.


Correct

Thats what I drink on tap at my local


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> Don't mention the Recipes section. Don't mention the Recipes section...


Recipe Section


----------



## Zorco (4/12/16)

I quite like beer recipes. Should have a section


----------



## madpierre06 (4/12/16)

Yeah, I was going through the site app on my phone looking for recipes, was sure that there were some on the site somewhere. Musta bin mistaken....or just taken.


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/16)

We don't need no stinking recipes!!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> We don't need no stinking recipes!!!


Thats right

Real brewers dont need recipes













But sometimes they help


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/16)

Why would we want to build on others' experience? I myself created brewing from the ground up, just like all of us here.


----------



## warra48 (4/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> Why would we want to build on others' experience? I myself created brewing from the ground up, just like all of us here.


My recipes are historical records only.
They're entered into BS2 after I've made up the mix from malts and hops on hand.

We don't need no stinking style guidelines..........


----------



## spog (4/12/16)

Brew what ya want, if you want to get into replicating a beer do it,if like me more often than not, chuck ingredients into a brew and taste the results...do it.
You may be pleasantly surprised, I have.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/16)

spog said:


> chuck ingredients into a brew and taste the results...do it.
> You may be pleasantly surprised, I have.


Try and tell the young folk that


----------



## madpierre06 (6/12/16)

An' they won't believe ya.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/16)

All my best beers where just made from throwing stuff in...basically what was on the shelf

I sit and watch the new wave of brewers....and watch them freak out that they missed something by some amount...by a tiny amount..or they dont have the right hops or malt

You will never learn about brewing if you take that attitude

The only way to learn about brewing beers is not NOT use someone else's recipe

Just use what you have and not whinge that its going to take you a few days to get X malt or Y hops


----------



## shaunous (6/12/16)

Hear hear!!!! Except the times you want to replicate a recipe to the T, then u need to be spot on.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/16)

shaunous said:


> Hear hear!!!! Except the times you want to replicate a recipe from any of Ducatiboy stu 's then u need to be spot on.


FTFY


----------



## Mardoo (7/12/16)

As both a (former) chef and a (current) brewer I use recipes to learn. I bodged my way through Thai cuisine for a couple years, and made some decent, but not great, food. Then I found a good Thai cookbook that knocked many years off my learning. And then I spent a couple weeks hanging around the kitchen at my hotel in Thailand and that knocked me back out of the recipe book and gave me a solid understanding of the mechanisms at work in Thai cuisine. No shame in using recipes, unless by not doing so you're compensating  But if I never get past the point of using recipes, I don't think I actually understand what is going on, beer or food.


----------



## Dave70 (7/12/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The only way to learn about brewing beers is not NOT use someone else's recipe


Are you saying DSGA should be removed from the data base?


----------



## Tahoose (7/12/16)

Which of the 478 versions do you want to remove?

Please be specific here.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/16)

Dave70 said:


> Are you saying DSGA should be removed from the data base?


The great consistant thing about DSGA is that they are all different


----------



## Dave70 (8/12/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The great consistant thing about DSGA is that they are all different


Its more about the 'vibe'.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/12/16)

POWER OF SUGGESTION
My wife told me that the police had been around to our next door neighbour's house 5 times during the week, she is elderly and a widow, my wife asked her why the police had been coming around, she told my wife that some skinny Somalians had been coming through her doggie door. She has three little terriers who bark if they hear me moving around in my garden.
The neighbour reckons they come over our fence, then over her fence, even though we also have a dog and our back door is left open, we put it down to a touch of Alzheimer's, but I get home tonight and my wife has a Beware of the dog sign on our fence, when I asked the reason for this she replied you can't be to careful with all these home invasions going on! :blink:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/12/16)

Last thing I would do is put a sign up

Just get the biggest badest dog and let them chance it


----------



## manticle (9/12/16)

Get a boar.


----------



## spog (9/12/16)

Lock the dogs in a room and set a dingo trap inside the doggie door !
Fuckn thieving cnuts,
And don't get me going of thieving cnuts, I fckn hate em, picking on the elderly ....just thieving in general gets my goat, **** it annoys me.
Hmmmm I need a nice calming beer.


----------



## spog (9/12/16)

I saw a bit on The Project last night that was about teachers wearing some sort of protest tee shirt for refugee freedom ? .
You decide to bust your arse at Uni to become a teacher so fuckn TEACH. 
Don't involve kids in ya half baked bullshit political protest/s.


----------



## shaunous (9/12/16)

Don't teachers go to uni to learn to strike about more holidays and payrises?


----------



## Camo6 (9/12/16)

manticle said:


> Get a boar.



Get a boer. Far better at preventing home invasion. Even the ones without legs.


----------



## Bridges (9/12/16)

shaunous said:


> Don't teachers go to uni to learn to strike about more holidays and payrises?


You're thinking of train drivers.


----------



## shaunous (9/12/16)

French train drivers that is..

About as reliable as a Land Rover Discovery


----------



## spog (9/12/16)

shaunous said:


> Don't teachers go to uni to learn to strike about more holidays and payrises?


Hmm, apply for a job get the position and then whinge and whine about pay,conditions etc......


----------



## WarmerBeer (10/12/16)

Camo6 said:


> Get a boer. Far better at preventing home invasion. Even the ones without legs.


Get a bore. No, not the type that goes in the ground, the type that makes you yawn and want to start a conversation with _anybody_ else in the room. Far better at preventing home invasion, especially if they're too busy avoiding all eye contact to actually want to steal your shit.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/12/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Last thing I would do is put a sign up
> 
> Just get the biggest badest dog and let them chance it


Took the sign down, acknowledges the fact there is a dangerous dog on the property, (even though he's not dangerous) the point is though how the imagination of the ill at ease can stimulate the imagination of someone with a supposedly logical mind, you only have to watch Derryn Brown.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43Mw-f6vIbo


----------



## Tahoose (10/12/16)

spog said:


> Hmm, apply for a job get the position and then whinge and whine about pay,conditions etc......



Normally I find the general sense of entitlement of most teachers infuriating. However my next door neighbour (occasional homebrewer) has to reapply every year for a contract position in which he is performing well.

Even worse is that he is going to be a year level co-ordinator and has been nominated to represent the school at an overseas conference, yet still no permanent position.

Have to feel sorry for him.


----------



## Bridges (10/12/16)

EFFFING telstra. My email hasn't worked since Thursday. No help at all and will expect me to pay my bill on time or I'll be slugged an extra fee. I so wish that I could get someone else to provide me broadband...


----------



## SBOB (10/12/16)

why use ISP provided email addresses? problem solved


----------



## mofox1 (10/12/16)

There is ISP email? That's probably where all the DMCA litigation emails are then.


----------



## Dave70 (12/12/16)

Two things that make Christmas shopping even more agonizing for me are the yearly hi rotation musical standards. Its worse than Tripple M flogging Pearl Jams 'Better man" every other hour. Firstly, Lennons whinny, cynical 'So this is Christmas' and then of course the gold standard, Mariah Careys jingly jangly "I don't want a lot for Christmas". Well, she would't would she..


Oh..._**** off.._

_




_


----------



## Airgead (12/12/16)

Dave70 said:


> Its worse than Tripple M flogging Pearl Jams 'Better man" every other hour.


Really? Still? I stopped listening to MMM a decade ago because their play list was mostly Pearl Jam's better man. 

The Pogues fairytale of New York is the only acceptable Christmas type song allowed in our house.


----------



## sp0rk (12/12/16)

Airgead said:


> Really? Still? I stopped listening to MMM a decade ago because their play list was mostly Pearl Jam's better man.
> 
> The Pogues fairytale of New York is the only acceptable Christmas type song allowed in our house.


My sister sent me some horrible hip hop bullshit xmas playlist that I "need to play on xmas"
Nope, we have standards in my house, only Twisted Sister and Bad Religion xmas albums for us


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/12/16)

Thats right...where not going to take it


----------



## Airgead (12/12/16)

Apparently they have changed their position on that... 

http://www.theonion.com/article/members-of-twisted-sister-now-willing-to-take-it-6374



> NEW YORK—In a stunning reversal of their long-stated reluctance to take it, members of heavy-metal band Twisted Sister announced Monday that, after 24 years of fervent refusal, they are now willing to take it. "I acknowledge that we promised not to take it anymore, but things change. The world is a different place today, and with that in mind, we would like to go on record as saying that, starting right now, we are going to take it," read a statement released by the band's lead singer, Dee Snider. "To clarify, we would still prefer not to take it, but as of now, taking it is an option that we would be open to. That is all." Bassist Mark "the Animal" Mendoza also stated that, in regards to what he wants to do with his life, he no longer solely wants to rock, but would instead prefer doing other things, such as raising a family and working as a claims adjuster in Rye, NY.


----------



## Mattress (12/12/16)

Dave70 said:


> Mariah Careys jingly jangly "I don't want a lot for Christmas". Well, she would't would she..


Try telling that to James Packer.

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celebrity-life/hook-ups-break-ups/mariah-carey-james-packer-deep-in-settlement-negotiations/news-story/c974a24387cbf5cbdb20b8e6ba906541


----------



## warra48 (12/12/16)

Mattress said:


> Try telling that to James Packer.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celebrity-life/hook-ups-break-ups/mariah-carey-james-packer-deep-in-settlement-negotiations/news-story/c974a24387cbf5cbdb20b8e6ba906541


So she wants $50 mil after a few quick roots with Packker's whacker? She must be the world's most expensive hooker.


----------



## spog (12/12/16)

50 million partly because she moved from one part of the US to another ?
Fuckme whatd it cost if she moved to AUS,let alone a ding dong divorce.
50 million on top of what she is now worth ? 50 mil, I couldn't honestly spend that in a hundred lifetimes,is it me or do people not have a good grasp on reality?..................he he he, I think WE all know the answer.


----------



## Dave70 (13/12/16)

Mattress said:


> Try telling that to James Packer.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celebrity-life/hook-ups-break-ups/mariah-carey-james-packer-deep-in-settlement-negotiations/news-story/c974a24387cbf5cbdb20b8e6ba906541


_Womans Days _scrupulous journalistic credentials notwithstanding, I cant see Packer being taken to the cleaners by some shrill, warbling, D grade actress.
'Glitter' Budget 22 million - Box office - 5.3 million.. 
Probably make her an offer (via his team of barristers) that she cant refuse, similar to the one he gave Kate Fischer - According to _Womans Day._


----------



## wynnum1 (13/12/16)

Does James Packer. have any money of his own could be after half her money .


----------



## spog (15/12/16)

Couldn't decide where best to put this rant/post or should it be in another topic section ? , dunno.
Got the news today that Uncle Don passed, that's 6 deaths ( including the 16 yr old family dog) in the family this year, looking forward to NYE so I can a hearty two fingered salute to 2016.
So again dunno if this IS the right place, but Uncle Don was/ will always be a legend in my eyes.
A bloke who always walked tall with pride honour and respect which he gave over to all he met.
A Red Beret " Para" who jumped on D'Day June 1944 and told me a few hair raising stories.......faaaark.
Had a long life and to use " Para" language, had his final descent today passing at the ripe old age of 92.
A while back at the the age of 78 he was confronted in a shopping centre car park by a knife wielding scumbag who said " gimme ya wallet you old ****".
He he, 78 yr old ex Para drives away leaving the punk on the ground in pain...WIN.
Raised a BIG glass to him this arvo.
Society is much poorer for his passing. **** me if that bloke didn't have " IT".
I'll miss the man.


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/12/16)

Sorry to hear mate. Sounds like a shitty shitty year.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/12/16)

Don sounds like a bloody legend who left his mark on those around him. a great innings


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/12/16)

Indeed Uncle Don sounds like a legend.
Would have loved to have heard some of his yarns. 
So sorry for you loss.


----------



## spog (16/12/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Indeed Uncle Don sounds like a legend.
> Would have loved to have heard some of his yarns.
> So sorry for you loss.


Got a bit to do at the moment but stay tuned and I'll tell ya.


----------



## Bones99 (17/12/16)

Let's get this right too, Mariah doesn't put out until she's married - she's got morales (apparently).

So that definitely makes her the highest paid 'stripper' in the world. 

Both of them were perfect for each other.....both are farking good oxygen wasters.


----------



## Mardoo (20/12/16)

Fuuuuuuuuuck me, sisters and mothers. Why can't you put your shit aside long enough to allow things to change. You know, if you stop beating each other up, the pain stops. And if you stop bashing yourself in the face with your resentment, the "bleeding" might just stop. ****. Now summer holidays have turned into the Let's Work Shit Out game, instead of Let's Have Some Fun & Games. God dammit. This has been going on for so many years now it's like a zombie, dead of mind, but still shuffling along leaking fluids. Sigh.


----------



## Bridges (20/12/16)

You sound like you've been talking to my sister in law. I'm sorry.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/12/16)

And my ex...


----------



## good4whatAlesU (20/12/16)

Favourite sandy walking trail across the road from my house has been replaced by a plastic raised plastic /grid cycleway. First walk on it I trip over and graze the shit out of my hands and elbows on the abrasive plastic. Thankyou very much local council.


----------



## spog (20/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuck me, sisters and mothers. Why can't you put your shit aside long enough to allow things to change. You know, if you stop beating each other up, the pain stops. And if you stop bashing yourself in the face with your resentment, the "bleeding" might just stop. ****. Now summer holidays have turned into the Let's Work Shit Out game, instead of Let's Have Some Fun & Games. God dammit. This has been going on for so many years now it's like a zombie, dead of mind, but still shuffling along leaking fluids. Sigh.


Tell em to GROW UP and leave you and yours the **** out of their childish shit, a clear lack of respect is being given to the rest of the family.
Do it, it'll make you feel better and send a CLEAR MESSAGE...no more !
Mind you you'll definitely cop some flack but **** em, why put up with it and let others drag you and yours down with them.
A line in the sand or **** off.
No joke,I've been there "had to do that" in the past and by Christ it gets the message across. I was the worlds biggest Cnut for a while but it worked.


Oh, 'tis the season so be sure to add a Yo Ho Ho on the end.


----------



## Mardoo (20/12/16)

Damn, I already drank my bottle of rum. Yo ho ho and a bottle of…oh ****. 

Thanks guys, and yes, I told them to leave and go back to England if they couldn't be bothered to talk things through. Funnily enough they immediately talked things through. Saying which was especially rich as they got the word today that their emigration visa has been approved to move here from the UK. Sometimes a gentle **** you is the best way.


----------



## TheWiggman (21/12/16)

My wife has 3 sisters, her being the 3rd born. Her family 'gets along' so to speak but they are a pack of knifing cats towards each other (mother included) behind one another's backs. It's like their hobby. Sister A will tell mum something. Mum tells sister B and omits/disregards important details, and when sister B talks to C the story about the sister feeding her black dog is already about murdering the neighbour's white cat. Sister C speaks to A about it, and thus starts the hatred about sister B from sister A about spreading rumours. Drives me nuts, completely immature and gets nobody anywhere unless you like spawning hatred.
A few Christmases ago I had a few beverages under the belt while the whole family was at our place. I'm past trying to make nice impressions - I'm sick of the two-faced behaviour and dishonesty between them. All 4 sisters were having a conversation and somehow a rumour got brought up and they had a bit of a crack at their mum for spreading rumours. I was walking past and said "come on... that's a bit hypocritical now isn't it?". They all sort of paused and the sister speaking said "don't be so judgemental, it's not nice to spread rumours and it's not like I started it". I said something along the lines of "but you say stuff about my wife to her all the time, and so does my wife, and remember when you said X about you? [pointing to two other sister]. You're all as bad as each other". I felt like Jerry Springer and they were a pack of hillbillies on stage. They stared at each other and the sister I first addressed was basically gasping "oh, you... gasp... how dare... I... gasp!"
I walked off beer in hand and spent 15 minutes in the shed. Good times.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuck me, sisters and mothers. Why can't you put your shit aside long enough to allow things to change. You know, if you stop beating each other up, the pain stops. And if you stop bashing yourself in the face with your resentment, the "bleeding" might just stop. ****. Now summer holidays have turned into the Let's Work Shit Out game, instead of Let's Have Some Fun & Games. God dammit. This has been going on for so many years now it's like a zombie, dead of mind, but still shuffling along leaking fluids. Sigh.


I have been watching that series 'Humans' at first one thinks great potential here (some of those robots are lookers) but on reflection it is better to be human and surrounded by humans with all their traits good and bad, makes life less boring.


----------



## wynnum1 (21/12/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Favourite sandy walking trail across the road from my house has been replaced by a plastic raised plastic /grid cycleway. First walk on it I trip over and graze the shit out of my hands and elbows on the abrasive plastic. Thankyou very much local council.


This plastic raised plastic /grid cycleway does it burn and where is it seems like the local government has been taken advantage of .


----------



## Mardoo (22/12/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have been watching that series 'Humans' at first one thinks great potential here (some of those robots are lookers) but on reflection it is better to be human and surrounded by humans with all their traits good and bad, makes life less boring.


Yeah, I always used to say that without the drama all that's left is TV and the cats.

However, watching my MIL stir up shit between my wife and her sister - who already have a difficult relationship - just shits me to tears. There's no need to create unnecessary turmoil. Necessary turmoil, of course  Unfortunately, with their mother doing the casting, the two sisters have huge trouble resisting the bait.

Thanks for the input and commiserations guys. It helps just to get it off my chest.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/12/16)

Any chance you could get into your wife's phone and "accidentally" block your MIL & SIL's numbers for a few days?
[emoji185][emoji41]


----------



## technobabble66 (22/12/16)

Dubbel post. 

And then deleted a new rant on Ignorance in Islamaphobia. I just can't be bothered flaring a debate on it. I just find it so damn depressing how deeply ignorant so many Australians are - including the educated ones - and the level of willingness to be reactive rather than constructive. 
Doomed to repeat history, I'm afraid.


----------



## Mardoo (22/12/16)

I wish. They're just down the hall ATM. Maybe one of these on the inside of their door:


----------



## Camo6 (22/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> I wish. They're just down the hall ATM. Maybe one of these on the inside of their door:
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1482372954.033609.jpg



They'd just claw their way out.


----------



## goomboogo (22/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> Yeah, I always used to say that without the drama all that's left is TV and the cats.
> 
> However, watching my MIL stir up shit between my wife and her sister - who already have a difficult relationship - just shits me to tears. There's no need to create unnecessary turmoil. Necessary turmoil, of course  Unfortunately, with their mother doing the casting, the two sisters have huge trouble resisting the bait.
> 
> Thanks for the input and commiserations guys. It helps just to get it off my chest.


I feel your pain. My retirement plan next year involves moving to a shack in the country and leading a life of hermitude. It won't be a true hermit's life as my wife is insisting that she is coming with. At least it will be remote enough to discourage visits from family members.


----------



## manticle (22/12/16)

Just move to Tasmania.
Worked for me.


----------



## spog (22/12/16)

manticle said:


> Just move to Tasmania.
> Worked for me.


Gold !


----------



## Blind Dog (22/12/16)

goomboogo said:


> I feel your pain. My retirement plan next year involves moving to a shack in the country and leading a life of hermitude. It won't be a true hermit's life as my wife is insisting that she is coming with. At least it will be remote enough to discourage visits from family members.


Discourage? Tell them the rules and that if they can't abide by them, they can **** off and not come back til they can act like decent human beings. Got sick of the shit my wife got from her sister very quickly. Told her (sister) to leave our house and not come back until she could show my wife the respect she deserved. Told my sister the same when she tried to stir shit. **** that. Its our home. I love my wife and our home should be her haven. Treat her with respect or you're not part of our lives; your choice. Life is just too short


----------



## goomboogo (23/12/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Discourage? Tell them the rules and that if they can't abide by them, they can **** off and not come back til they can act like decent human beings. Got sick of the shit my wife got from her sister very quickly. Told her (sister) to leave our house and not come back until she could show my wife the respect she deserved. Told my sister the same when she tried to stir shit. **** that. Its our home. I love my wife and our home should be her haven. Treat her with respect or you're not part of our lives; your choice. Life is just too short


My post was mostly tongue in cheek although I have purchased property and will be moving to the country next year. I have three brothers, two of whom I haven't spoken to in over ten years. I have no trouble telling people to **** off and in these instances there was no chance of their behaviour improving so it was **** off for good. My wife's stance regarding her family has hardened in recent years but her family are nowhere near as problematic as mine. A little more time and I will have trimmed my family tree to all but a twig.

Long ago, I took the view that family relationships are no different than relationships with non-family members. If you treat friends poorly or vice versa, then the bond of friendship is often broken. I see no need to involve myself with people solely because we are related. I have plenty of family who I enjoy spending time with but these are people I would be friends with even if we weren't related.


----------



## spog (23/12/16)

Don't win the Lotto, otherwise that twig will shoot shit loads of branches. [emoji6]
I've seen it happen when a bloke I once worked with had relies coming out of the wood work.
Even his evil bitch of a wife came running back 18 months after walking out with damn near all he had.
Mind you the dumb bastard took her back, we warned him. Anyway it's all gone now and so has she. Again.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/12/16)

**** **** ****...

Woke up this morning to find our car stolen out of our garage.

fuckers came into the house as well took all keys and garage remotes and my wallet off the side table as well.

We're lucky they didn't take out brand new (had it for about a week) because sun in laws work Ute was blocking it in.

But because they took both the keys for it I've had to get it towed to Holden to get it re keyed.

Hope the fuckers have a merry Xmas...we won't.

It's going to be 3 separate insurance claims, and 3 excesses. House insurance for the stuff the stole off the side table. Car insurance for the stolen one.
Separate car insurance for rekeying the other one.

Rekeying is $585, plus tow...almost equivalent to excess.


----------



## spryzie (23/12/16)

manticle said:


> Just move to Tasmania.
> Worked for me.


Don't give the game away!

Remember, we have terrible weather here. Got it? Tell everyone!


----------



## Mardoo (23/12/16)

Shit, Paul, that's terrible!!!


----------



## manticle (23/12/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> **** **** ****...
> Woke up this morning to find our car stolen out of our garage.
> fuckers came into the house as well took all keys and garage remotes and my wallet off the side table as well.
> We're lucky they didn't take out brand new (had it for about a week) because sun in laws work Ute was blocking it in.
> ...


Bollocks.

Sympathies


----------



## manticle (23/12/16)

spryzie said:


> Don't give the game away!
> Remember, we have terrible weather here. Got it? Tell everyone!


True. Godawful mid twenties and clear sun on my balcony this afternoon.

Wish I was back in Melbourne for some 40 deg heatwaves. You guys don't know how lucky you are.

Stay there, be nice to your mum.


----------



## technobabble66 (23/12/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> **** **** ****...
> 
> Woke up this morning to find our car stolen out of our garage.
> ....


Man, that's fucked. 
Many many sympathies.


----------



## warra48 (23/12/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> **** **** ****...
> 
> Woke up this morning to find our car stolen out of our garage.
> 
> ...


I'd go them for just two excesses. Technically, the other car wasn't stolen or broken into, so I'd argue the key claim can be lodged as part of your home contents claim. Just that it costs $585 to replace stolen keys, not a stolen motor vehicle. You can always cop the tow bit yourself if needs be, but I'd still argue it's part of the stolen key claim.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/12/16)

warra48 said:


> I'd go them for just two excesses. Technically, the other car wasn't stolen or broken into, so I'd argue the key claim can be lodged as part of your home contents claim. Just that it costs $585 to replace stolen keys, not a stolen motor vehicle. You can always cop the tow bit yourself if needs be, but I'd still argue it's part of the stolen key claim.


 I said that to them...

They said no - house insurance doesnt cover theft of car keys.

Im going to pull out my PDS and go over it.


----------



## warra48 (24/12/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I said that to them...
> 
> They said no - house insurance doesnt cover theft of car keys.
> 
> Im going to pull out my PDS and go over it.


Don't go over your PDS, it's not your contract, go over your Policy instead. I'd keep at them, and ask them to show you where it says in the Policy that keys are not part of your household contents, and theft of car keys is not covered.


----------



## Camo6 (24/12/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> **** **** ****...
> 
> Woke up this morning to find our car stolen out of our garage.
> 
> ...


That's just shit mate.

This happened to friends of ours and the pricks used their identities to make unauthorised purchases.


----------



## Tahoose (24/12/16)

That's shit mate. Hope the karma train comes by and hits them at 200kph.

Hope you have a good Xmas.


----------



## Tahoose (24/12/16)

That's shit mate. Hope the karma train comes by and hits them at 200kph.

Hope you have a good Xmas.


----------



## nosco (24/12/16)

Thats a really shit thing to happen especially since they came into your house. Contact the financial ombudsman too in regard to the keys and see what they say since it involves both house and car insurance. Cant hurt.


----------



## spog (26/12/16)

Shit, flew to Hong Kong today and ordered a beer with my lunch....got a fckn VB.
The next leg is to NY so no doubt it'll be Bud.
Went hunting for a beer in the airport here and you have to sit down and order a meal if you want beer, not happy.


----------



## paulyman (26/12/16)

The continuous stream of posts on FB about 2016 being "the worst year ever".

Did we all get the same education? I'm pretty sure the close to 2 million Casualties in just two of the battles fought during 1916 (Verdun and the Somme) trump anything 2016 has thrown at us.


----------



## madpierre06 (27/12/16)

Oh no. Apparently some human met another human on a tv show, became conjoined at the hips, then disengaged. This made news. Seriously. And something of little consequence happened which was caught on video, this also became news. Then 20 other people tweeted about it. These twits when copy and pasted formed the majority of the subsequent article on some news site.

Lowest common denominator, here we come.


----------



## goomboogo (28/12/16)

madpierre06 said:


> Oh no. Apparently some human met another human on a tv show, became conjoined at the hips, then disengaged. This made news. Seriously. And something of little consequence happened which was caught on video, this also became news. Then 20 other people tweeted about it. These twits when copy and pasted formed the majority of the subsequent article on some news site.
> 
> Lowest common denominator, here we come.


It would appear the lowest common denominator welcomed us with open arms quite a while ago. I suspect the quality of news reporting may decrease even further. You should use your summary as an application for a postition of news editor/producer because you nailed it.


----------



## madpierre06 (28/12/16)

goomboogo said:


> It would appear the lowest common denominator welcomed us with open arms quite a while ago. I suspect the quality of news reporting may decrease even further. You should use your summary as an application for a postition of news editor/producer because you nailed it.


Been going on for too long, I agree. Some days it just really really IRKS me. Yesterday was one of those.

Regarding a job prospect, nah. Insufficient political correctness or arse licking here. Just can't be done.I'd have the 'let's love everyone' left, conservative right, and 'mealy mouthed' middle out for blood. Any societal group with an aversion to common sense and what is 'right' would be put offside. And probably a few of them as well :lol:


----------



## sp0rk (28/12/16)

Farking keytags, door swipers, loyalty cards, etc
Just wandered over to the gym in my lunchbreak at work to do a bit of cardio and some yoga/mobility exercises, but couldn't get in
No staff on this week, and because I'm incredibly forgetful/unorganised (I'm Primarily Inattentive ADHD) I forgot my swipie tag thingie
Too many bloody things to remember/carry around these days, what's wrong with a keypad?


----------



## goomboogo (28/12/16)

You don't need a swipe card to go to the pub for lunch. Problem solved.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/12/16)

goomboogo said:


> You don't need a swipe card to go to the pub for lunch. Problem solved.


So they still accept cash then ?


----------



## Brownsworthy (29/12/16)

Farking fark insomnia, 2 and a half hours sleep in the last 48 and tonight ain't looking any better. FARK!


----------



## peteru (29/12/16)

Why do fathers-in-law think that they are more qualified to make decisions about how you bring up your own kids than you are? And what gives them the idea they can possibly dismiss and over-rule you in front of the kids? They had plenty of opportunity with their own kids, now it's time to sit back and shut the **** up.


----------



## Kingy (29/12/16)

My mother in law is like that, "I should know, I had 4 kids" hear it all the time. 
It's hard when ya don't believe in any advice they give. 
"All kids need a bit of weight on them" is another regular one. 
Fark me.


----------



## shaunous (29/12/16)

Jeez, hearing stories about your families on here makes me realise how good mine are


----------



## shaunous (29/12/16)

sp0rk said:


> Farking keytags, door swipers, loyalty cards, etc
> Just wandered over to the gym in my lunchbreak at work to do a bit of cardio and some yoga/mobility exercises, but couldn't get in
> No staff on this week, and because I'm incredibly forgetful/unorganised (I'm Primarily Inattentive ADHD) I forgot my swipie tag thingie
> Too many bloody things to remember/carry around these days, what's wrong with a keypad?


You wanted to do Yoga in your lunch break??? I wouldn't let you in my door either


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/12/16)

Very droll shaunous.

I have a great mother in law but the father in law is a bit of a stuffed shirt, I get under his skin (he is a wine buff) by pronouncing the wines as read, been doing it for years but it still gets him and he still corrects me. Find his Achilles heel peteru and hone in on that, it'll take his mind away from telling you how to bring up your own kids.


----------



## sp0rk (29/12/16)

shaunous said:


> You wanted to do Yoga in your lunch break??? I wouldn't let you in my door either


Normally I'd agree, but it's doing wonders for the herniated soft disc in my lower back
I'll try anything if it'll stop this chronic pain


----------



## manticle (29/12/16)

sp0rk said:


> Too many bloody things to remember/carry around these days, what's wrong with a keypad?


You'd forget the PIN unless you wrote it down and put it in the wallet you continually leave behind on the kitchen bench.


----------



## Zorco (29/12/16)

paulyman said:


> The continuous stream of posts on FB about 2016 being "the worst year ever".
> 
> Did we all get the same education? I'm pretty sure the close to 2 million Casualties in just two of the battles fought during 1916 (Verdun and the Somme) trump anything 2016 has thrown at us.


I liked this post...
But.... 2016 was fucked and my resilience was reached on one occasion.

In that way 2016 was the best year ever... but in any case, I can't wait to see it's a-hole in my rear view mirror.

Anyway I've got my awesome Belgian beers to bring in the new year. 

My wishes are for all of us to have a cracking 2017!


----------



## sp0rk (29/12/16)

manticle said:


> You'd forget the PIN unless you wrote in down and put it in your wallet you continually leave behind on the kitchen bench.


You're actually right...


----------



## shaunous (29/12/16)

sp0rk said:


> Normally I'd agree, but it's doing wonders for the herniated soft disc in my lower back
> I'll try anything if it'll stop this chronic pain


Try getting run over twice in one night


----------



## goomboogo (29/12/16)

shaunous said:


> Try getting run over twice in one night


It's terrible when people can't do a job properly the first time.


----------



## sp0rk (29/12/16)

shaunous said:


> Try getting run over twice in one night


Nahhh, I'll leave that one to you...


----------



## shaunous (29/12/16)

goomboogo said:


> It's terrible when people can't do a job properly the first time.


2 different cars unfortunately.


----------



## manticle (29/12/16)

At least the second one was pretty.

Are you fully recovered yet?


----------



## shaunous (30/12/16)

I now know the truth behind the old peoples saying 'My body just doesnt like winter'. Winter is definitely the worst. 

Im as good as im going to get without complaining about it, no one listens anyway


----------



## manticle (30/12/16)

Never move down here (not that you wouldn't be welcome but we get snow on nearby mountains in December)


----------



## Black Devil Dog (15/1/17)

I regularly walk my dogs around the Caloundra Sharks Rugby League ground. It's a good spot to let them off the leash and they can run around without bothering anyone.

Anyway, this morning I let them off and while I chatted to some locals, one of my dogs wandered off and found something stinking to roll in. It's a dog thing, they love stuff that stinks.

What my dog rolled in this morning was shit, not just any kind of shit, but human shit. Yes....... human......... shit........

Yesterday, the Sunshine Coast Falcons R/L team played there and as part of the post-match celebrations, one of the socially underdeveloped neanderthals who was part of the group, must have decided that doing a shit on the ground in a public place would be a ******* hoot. I can just imagine the raucous laughter that would have followed such an hilariously funny stunt. 

I was pretty pissed off at my dog, of course, but really, who the **** does a shit on the ground in a public place? Other than neanderthals.


----------



## Mardoo (15/1/17)

Rugby fans. No surprise


----------



## Camo6 (15/1/17)

Now it's all starting to make sense.


----------



## wynnum1 (15/1/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I regularly walk my dogs around the Caloundra Sharks Rugby League ground. It's a good spot to let them off the leash and they can run around without bothering anyone.
> 
> Anyway, this morning I let them off and while I chatted to some locals, one of my dogs wandered off and found something stinking to roll in. It's a dog thing, they love stuff that stinks.
> 
> ...


There is probably some law against walking your dogs there .


----------



## Droopy Brew (16/1/17)

Probably. Im sure shitting on the field is perfectly acceptable but.


----------



## Mattress (16/1/17)

Mardoo said:


> Rugby fans. No surprise


I think you mean Rugby League fans.

People who support actual rugby have much higher standards.


----------



## Mardoo (16/1/17)

HA! Too funny.


----------



## peteru (24/1/17)

What a shitty 24 hours...

Set out to do a Centennial SMaSH. Grainfather safety switch cuts out at 50C as I'm trying to take my mash from 45C to 66C. Reset it a couple of times, but it's no good. Pulled the malt pipe out, pumped out the wort and found that there was a huge flour cake at the bottom and a thick layer burnt on. Wort smelled of scorching. 5.5kg of grain into the compost and then I spent the next 2 hours cleaning the burnt on crap. I wasn't going to give up, so got started on the next batch at around 11pm. This time it worked out fine and by 6am I had a cube full of hot wort, plus another 8 or so litres in the fermenter (ran out of clean cubes).

I put the hot cube in the fermentation fridge and the yeast on the stirplate, anticipating that I'd get some sleep and pitch later in the day.

Come mid arvo, I go and check on the cube and the Inkbird reads 39.5C! Argh! My fermentation fridge died! It just has a little indicator with an orange triangle and an exclamation mark lit up. It does that as soon as it's powered up. No sign of the compressor starting.

So now I have 8L in the fermenter with an airlock, but it's too warm to pitch yeast with ambient temps in the high 20s. A warm cube, in a broken ferm fridge and a whole scorched batch in the compost. To top it off, I had bugger all sleep and am without a car for the rest of the week and the IPA keg run dry last night!

About the only consolation I have is the 15L that I cubed will hopefully keep until I can ferment it out at a proper temperature. Whenever that may be.

I guess I learned that if you are overzealous with stirring the grain during dough-in, you are going to just wash/sift all the flour through the bottom plate and then scorch it. For my second batch, I used a sieve to ensure the first 5cm or so of the grain bed was without flour. I was careful not to disturb the bottom layer when adding the rest of the grain. That worked well and gave me the best mash/sparge I had with the Grainfather so far. Mash efficiency was 84.87%

Now I need to get a new ferm fridge. I've only got about 6 batches from the current one. :-(


----------



## manticle (24/1/17)

Sounds awful.
Hope the wort works.

Have had brewdays like that.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (9/2/17)

My car battery keeps going flat.
My mechanic said alternator etc is all fine. I've done a current draw check and actually getting zero draw.
Anyone know of a good auto elec in the eastern suburbs Melbourne?


----------



## Camo6 (9/2/17)

What sort of car? How long does it take to drain? How did you measure current draw? Is your ammeter fuse blown? Have you load tested the battery?
If it's a modern car with electronics then you should have a slight current draw (15-50mA typically) so first thing I'd do is connect the ohmeter across the ammeter terminals to determine if the fuse is intact.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (11/2/17)

Camo6 said:


> What sort of car? How long does it take to drain? How did you measure current draw? Is your ammeter fuse blown? Have you load tested the battery?
> If it's a modern car with electronics then you should have a slight current draw (15-50mA typically) so first thing I'd do is connect the ohmeter across the ammeter terminals to determine if the fuse is intact.


Hey camo,
It's a Holden Adventra LX8 2003.
I disconnect the negative cable on battery and set my multimeter to ohms 10a.
Join the multimeter in series and leave for 5 mins to wait for system shut down. Zero current draw.
A mate has a Tech 2 and we checked the settings, someone had already changed shit down from 60 min to the minimum of 3 mins.
I replaced the alternator yesterday. 
Just to tick it off the list. Kept the old one too as the new GM one was about 400 and cheaper than Bosch.
No BCM errors when we plugged the Tech 2 in. Although system has a limit on how many errors it can store.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (11/2/17)

It could take 4 days to drain or up to 2 weeks sometimes


----------



## Camo6 (12/2/17)

peekaboo_jones said:


> Hey camo,
> It's a Holden Adventra LX8 2003.
> I disconnect the negative cable on battery and set my multimeter to ohms 10a.
> Join the multimeter in series and leave for 5 mins to wait for system shut down. Zero current draw.
> ...


Sounds like a tricky one. If you're confident the battery and alternator is good it must be drawing current at some stage when idle. Did you try the ammeter on the mA setting and if so did you confirm current flow until shutdown? 
Might be a dicky BCM but will be hard to prove without hard faulting the problem. Water in a plug or module perhaps? Bad earth or corroded lead? I remember the 3.8's were prone to this at the alternator terminal.
I used to work up the road from Pace Autoelectrics in Blackburn and would send our starters and alternators to them for repair. You could try them. Wouldn't hurt to give a Holden dealer a go too as they're usually aware of common issues that smaller workshops are unaware of. Hate intermittent problems like this.


----------



## Grott (16/2/17)

Doesn't it just crap you right off when someone advertises to sell something on Gumtree and don't reply to messages sent via Gumtree or after leaving a message on their mobile phone. If you don't want to sell it - tell me (good manners). If you have already sold it, remove the bloody ad.

Thanks, I'm better now.


----------



## Nullnvoid (16/2/17)

Fuckity **** ****, washing machine died on the weekend. Car had a rock go through the sump on Tuesday and then my partner drove it for 100km without noticing. Not been a good week!

Meant to be taking that car to Canberra tomorrow


----------



## Curly79 (16/2/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> Fuckity **** ****, washing machine died on the weekend. Car had a rock go through the sump on Tuesday and then my partner drove it for 100km without noticing. Not been a good week!
> 
> Meant to be taking that car to Canberra tomorrow


Far out Russ. That sucks balls. What's wrong with the washing machine mate?


----------



## Nullnvoid (16/2/17)

Fried circuit board. Probably due to the motor. Problem is, to check the motor need new circuit board, but nothing to stop it doing it again as soon as the new one is in. It's a 15 year old ASKO so even if they still make the circuit board, the cost of that and potential new motor is not worth it.

Who washes clothes these days anyway!


----------



## Grott (16/2/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> Who washes clothes these days anyway!


I did once but nobody noticed.
Not a bad run out of your machine but the car, that's a real ****. Keep your head up and think of home brew.


----------



## Brewnicorn (16/2/17)

grott said:


> Doesn't it just crap you right off when someone advertises to sell something on Gumtree and don't reply to messages sent via Gumtree or after leaving a message on their mobile phone. If you don't want to sell it - tell me (good manners). If you have already sold it, remove the bloody ad.
> 
> Thanks, I'm better now.


Yes! Dipshits who ignore my message after a week I flag/report their ad in the app so they get reviewed. Annoying.


----------



## warra48 (16/2/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> Who washes clothes these days anyway!


One method of avoiding washing is to have 2 piles of clothing. 
First one is your clean pile.
Second is you dirty pile.
When first one runs out, rename them in reverse order, and start over again.


----------



## Mardoo (16/2/17)

Or you could try the pants-free lifestyle.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/2/17)

stupid pants


----------



## petesbrew (17/2/17)

Don't you just hate it when everything happens at once?
Car needs new cooling shit, kid needs orthodontic plate, wife tore a muscle in her leg (6-8 weeks repair time).

Looking on the bright side, I got a a cheapo cigar box guitar kit from aldi for my birthday last week, and all the above should work nicely into a 12 bar blues riff.

See ya's at Bluesfest.


----------



## sp0rk (17/2/17)

Aldi had cigar box guitar kits?!?!?!


----------



## Mardoo (17/2/17)

sp0rk said:


> Aldi had cigar box guitar kits?!?!?!


WTF!?!?


----------



## petesbrew (17/2/17)

Yep, just before Christmas, along with a bunch of pedals & other guitars. (including a Telecaster copy!)
Should've picked up the delay pedal, but I'm a huge procrastinator.

The Cigar Box guitar (they call it a blues box) was $29. Fretless, piezo pickup. possibly a maple neck. It even came with a slide.
The only bad thing is the box itself is actually a very dense cardboard! I'll hunt around for a cigarbox one day.

Honestly, it's damn fun. Should be good for camping trips.
I'll post a photo of it soon.


----------



## Airgead (17/2/17)

sp0rk said:


> Aldi had cigar box guitar kits?!?!?!


Between the tomato sauce and the air compressors.


----------



## peteru (17/2/17)

Aldi will have some height adjustable guitar/drum stools in a week or so. Has anyone seen these before and are they decent enough?


----------



## Tyred (17/2/17)

peteru said:


> Aldi will have some height adjustable guitar/drum stools in a week or so. Has anyone seen these before and are they decent enough?


Saturday 25 February in Brisbane. I don't know if it's the same everywhere else.


----------



## Stouter (24/2/17)

They keep threatening they will open an Aldi in my city/town/flyspeck. Happening this year reportably.
Social harmony in this place is at an all time low, but hey, at least I might be able to buy some cheap sheet this year without travelling 500kms. Makes it all worth while.


----------



## Beil (27/2/17)

**** stress.
**** planning a wedding with family drama already.
**** IVF.
**** work.

On the plus side I thought it was funny how the little bar fridge we have is being used for both storing brew stuff and hundreds of dollars worth of drugs... not even the fun drugs I used to do either!
And some cockles I forgot about in the freezer section now that I think of it


----------



## peteru (27/2/17)

Yeah, those drugs are fucked when it comes to mood swings and keeping sane. Turns a princess into a savage dragon!

Think of it as entry level exam, because if it all works out in the end and you get what you wish for, you'll have many years of just as much stress, but caused by a much noisier and messier person.


----------



## Dave70 (28/2/17)

I partially withdraw my previous cart blanche in regard to free speech. David 'avocado' Wolf is back in town and spruiking his typical brand of (raw) fucktardary. 
Only this time, spicing things up with with some anti vaxer rambling. Byron Bay?_ Really?_ Dave obviously like to play the tough crowds..
**** Wolf. Let him and his stinky cultists consume all the deer antler products they desire, but this idiotic message has the potential to kill those who have no say in it. 


_*Byron Bay David Wolfe Unplugged Evening, Thursday, March 16, 2017*_
_The most controversial event of the tour. David Wolfe goes beyond health to share new findings on how the world really works and how to navigate it in a 2-hour Byron Bay exclusive intimate talk. Fresh off travelling around the world meeting the world's most prominent activists,* alternative healers, water protectors, quantum physicists,* seers and conspiratory truth seekers, David is ready to give Byron _

..sounds like a real brains trust, **** me dead..


http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/nsw/david-wolfe-flat-earther-brings-antivax-message-to-australia/news-story/01f9e1c60f9a9fe273f2f695e7ebf514


----------



## SBOB (28/2/17)

He's a flat earth theory promoter... 

So that puts him in one of two camps
- The group of dumbest individuals in the world
- The group of biggest trolls in the world

Though this guy might intersect that ven diagram


----------



## sp0rk (28/2/17)

Can we get an AHB contingent roll up drunk on the doorstep and proceed to ruin the evening?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/2/17)

sp0rk said:


> Can we get an AHB contingent roll up drunk on the doorstep and proceed to ruin the evening?


That would involve going to Byron Bay...

No thanks, that place is a shit hole


----------



## sp0rk (28/2/17)

I agree,
Growing up in Ballina we went to Byron quite a bit to see bands, snorkelling for Marine Studies in High School, Markets, etc
I now avoid the place like the plague
Fake hippies, meth/pill heads, and anti vaxxers
Can't stand the damn place
I'd much rather head out to The Channon or Main Arm and hang out with real hippies


----------



## Dave70 (28/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> That would involve going to Byron Bay...
> 
> No thanks, that place is a shit hole


When up that way, we use to go via Nimbin to get to Protester Falls. Not any more thanks. Now we go via The Channon (nice pub). 

The way things are going, I might just cruise the the high street next time round and show the kids what whooping cough, Polio and smallpox look like.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/2/17)

Got a mate at The Pocket, behind Billinudgel ( also a great old fashioned timber pub )

So many nicer places up there than Byron Pay


----------



## Dave70 (28/2/17)

Though I must admit, I quite enjoy Stone & Wood Pacific Ale.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Got a mate at The Pocket, behind Billinudgel ( also a great old fashioned timber pub )
> 
> So many nicer places up there than Byron Pay


thanks for the tip, might pop in there next time i visit my folks


----------



## sp0rk (28/2/17)

Dave70 said:


> Though I must admit, I quite enjoy Stone & Wood Pacific Ale.


The good thing is, you don't need to go through town to get there
Just come in on the north side and head into the industrial estate


----------



## Grott (7/3/17)

F#£*ing Australia post. Why does a package under 500 grams takes 7 days to get from Sydney to Adelaide via Melbourne!!!?? Their tracking just makes you bloody furious. Delivery from Coopers Qld is worst goes Sydney then Melbourne then Adelaide. Bloody joke.

Do parcels from Qld to Perth go via Sydney, Melbourne, Hobart, Adelaide, Alice Springs, Darwin and then Broome??????


----------



## tugger (7/3/17)

TNT. 
I have a TNT driver who turned up at work with a pallet of butter. 
I said wrong address mate, he left. 
Turned up a few days later with a pallet of corn flour and says this one mate. 
I said wrong address buddy, he left again. 
Then yesterday he turns up opens up his curtains and says this one mate. 
I said are you sure, he said yes mate this one. 
So I received the pallet of box sets of bonanza and highway to heaven at the brewery and sent him on his way. 
I knew the address was wrong but....... 
I'm waiting for him to turn up tomorrow asking for the pallet but ?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/3/17)

Yes I have noticed the route is never straight forward, was tracking one not so long ago saw it had got to Ballarat next thing it was in Newcastle or somewhere strange, some posties just can't take a joke.


----------



## niftinev (7/3/17)

they just want to milk you for more money

and i've had packages go from sydney to vic. then to me and i live in nsw


----------



## labels (7/3/17)

Yep, got the same problem with Startrack. After the same recurring problem the Send company put the hard word on, Startrack put the hard word on Him and not a problem since. I guess he wants to keep his franchise.


----------



## Stouter (7/3/17)

niftinev said:


> they just want to milk you for more money
> 
> and i've had packages go from sydney to vic. then to me and i live in nsw


Well how else are they going to pay the main man $5.5 mill???


----------



## Droopy Brew (8/3/17)

Still not a lot of point in AP sending something to points C, K and P when you have already paid the set fee to get it from point A to point B. I don't think that is the reason somehow.


----------



## Airgead (8/3/17)

They have centralised the mail sorting facilities. So any parcel in NSW goes first to the regional sorting facility then from there to the main NSW one then on to the destination state (maybe via the eastern or Western central sorting facility) then on to the destination region and so on. Lots of hops.Lots of time spent on trucks. 

Ultimately the cost saving of centralised sorting is higher than the increased transport costs of shipping stuff around the country on trucks. So your stuff spends ages bouncing from one sorting warehouse to another.


----------



## peteru (8/3/17)

grott said:


> Delivery from Coopers Qld is worst goes Sydney then Melbourne then Adelaide. Bloody joke.


Looks about right to me. It's following a road route that bulk transport trucks take. They ensure that the trucks are as full as possible when travelling between major population centres. What do you expect them to do? Load your cans of malt extract onto a jet plane and fly them point-to-point? I'm sure if you drop the $, someone will do that for you, but it's not going to be for under $20.

You should really be asking Coopers why the hell are they shipping those cans from Adelaide to Qld, only to send them back to Adelaide again.


----------



## Camo6 (8/3/17)

peteru said:


> Looks about right to me. It's following a road route that bulk transport trucks take. They ensure that the trucks are as full as possible when travelling between major population centres. What do you expect them to do? Load your cans of malt extract onto a jet plane and fly them point-to-point? I'm sure if you drop the $, someone will do that for you, but it's not going to be for under $20.
> 
> You should really be asking Coopers why the hell are they shipping those cans from Adelaide to Qld, only to send them back to Adelaide again.


This is the 'continuing rant thread.' Let the man rant. 
Pretty sure there's an 'arrogant twat thread' if you really need somewhere to post.

(Hard work and heat do not a happy Camo6 make.)


----------



## good4whatAlesU (8/3/17)

Must the media turn international women's day into international man bashing day?

We are not all that bad us men.


----------



## Stouter (8/3/17)

WA election this Saturday, and for the last few weeks I've been getting pamphlets, postal vote letters and reams of paper adverts from candidates who have funk all chance of getting my vote. One bloke sent the postal vote letter twice to me, and three times to the missus. I'm sick of seeing hired mobile billboards, signs on every available space in town, and some guy's car with his mug plastered over the whole thing.
They're all a bunch of pricks that couldn't drive a greasy stick up a dead dog's arse let alone drive our economy. I don't trust any of them, next week when the dust settles I'll be listening to the same bs lies, just they'll be coming from a different mouth.


----------



## Cerveja (8/3/17)

You should really be asking Coopers why the hell are they shipping those cans from Adelaide to Qld, only to send them back to Adelaide again.[/quote]

No, you should be asking Coopers why they continue to use Oz Post given the cans arrived like they've been kicked the whole way and you have to make the journey to their shop just to line up for collection as they refuse to deliver to home if you are not there. Coopers REFUSE to look at better delivery options that are no more expensive. And they do nothing when you complain.


----------



## Bones99 (9/3/17)

So do the talking with your pocket & don't buy them. Sometimes that's the only way these companies realise they need to do something (& better)


----------



## Dave70 (9/3/17)

Customs sent me a letter that the purple bamboo seeds I ordered do not meet bio security requirements and will henceforth be destroyed. 
Meanies..


----------



## tugger (9/3/17)

When you draw the short straw and have to clean out the Trub pit.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (9/3/17)

Cerveja said:


> No, you should be asking Coopers why they continue to use Oz Post given the cans arrived like they've been kicked the whole way and you have to make the journey to their shop just to line up for collection as they refuse to deliver to home if you are not there. Coopers REFUSE to look at better delivery options that are no more expensive. And they do nothing when you complain.


I ordered a few tins from Coopers on the weekend for an upcoming Toucan Strong Ale. AusPost did give a (free) safe drop option (ie they'll leave it without a signature as long as you've got a safe place not in plain view from the street).
I took that option and it was supposedly delivered this morning. Hopefully it's on the porch and they haven't just left a note that it's at the depot...if that's the case I'll be back with a rant.


----------



## Grott (9/3/17)

peteru said:


> Looks about right to me. It's following a road route that bulk transport trucks take. They ensure that the trucks are as full as possible when travelling between major population centres. What do you expect them to do? Load your cans of malt extract onto a jet plane and fly them point-to-point? I'm sure if you drop the $, someone will do that for you, but it's not going to be for under $20.
> 
> You should really be asking Coopers why the hell are they shipping those cans from Adelaide to Qld, only to send them back to Adelaide again.


The delivery from Coopers Qld is by Australia Post, so I would take it that they ( Aust. Post) would have delivers other than Coopers for Adelaide. No I don't expect a jet plane and think that comment is not worth bothering about.

I did contact Aust. Post about the phone from Sydney via Vic- "Due to the organisational structure of our postage network, all mail items sent to Adelaide are required to pass through our sortation facility in Victoria, which does impact the amount of time it takes for your mail to arrive." So now we know.


----------



## Stouter (9/3/17)

grott said:


> our sortation facility


A sortation facility? WTF?? Fancy pants Aussie Post eh.

Should read, "The sortin' shed".


----------



## Cerveja (9/3/17)

Bones99 said:


> So do the talking with your pocket & don't buy them. Sometimes that's the only way these companies realise they need to do something (& better)


I no longer do and I tell everyone I know how I was treated as well. Absolutely did my head in how they wouldn't listen to simple advice.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/3/17)

Crowd funding

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/94465-wisdom-brewing-crowd-funded-beer/


----------



## Grott (10/3/17)

Just to finish off, the phone arrived yesterday. I knew it had been delivered as an email via tracking set up told me so. It was shoved in the letter box although the seller in advertising stated a delivery signature was required plus an Australi Post sticker on the package said "signature required". Unbelievable.


----------



## Grott (10/3/17)

"I did contact Aust. Post about the phone from Sydney via Vic- "Due to the organisational structure of our postage network, all mail items sent to Adelaide are required to pass through our sortation facility in Victoria, which does impact the amount of time it takes for your mail to arrive." So now we know. "

This is because they closed the Adelaide central sort/distribution centre thus getting rid of staff etc so the area distribution for Adelaide is now done at Sunshine, Vic. How else are you going to pay 5 million plus to a CEO?

Yes, still shitty


----------



## good4whatAlesU (10/3/17)

Yep it's bloody ridiculous.

We sent out wedding invites last year from Ballina, they got to Perth several days quicker than to my parents at Gympie which is only half a days drive away. I could have ridden up there quicker and hand delivered on a bicycle.


----------



## Grott (11/3/17)

Want a laugh? Those that have followed the ridiculous delivery time and delivery destination of a small parcel from Sydney to Adelaide - well my Beerkat parts were with Aust. Post 7.35pm Wednesday and delivered today. (now that's service)


----------



## wynnum1 (12/3/17)

grott said:


> "I did contact Aust. Post about the phone from Sydney via Vic- "Due to the organisational structure of our postage network, all mail items sent to Adelaide are required to pass through our sortation facility in Victoria, which does impact the amount of time it takes for your mail to arrive." So now we know. "
> 
> This is because they closed the Adelaide central sort/distribution centre thus getting rid of staff etc so the area distribution for Adelaide is now done at Sunshine, Vic. How else are you going to pay 5 million plus to a CEO?
> 
> Yes, still shitty


Probably bringing bottles and cans back to SA from Victoria to get the deposit tax like on the episode of Seinfeld 'The bottle deposit' postal trucks full of bottles and cans.


----------



## Mardoo (12/3/17)

grott said:


> "I did contact Aust. Post about the phone from Sydney via Vic- "Due to the organisational structure of our postage network, all mail items sent to Adelaide are required to pass through our sortation facility in Victoria, which does impact the amount of time it takes for your mail to arrive." So now we know. "
> 
> This is because they closed the Adelaide central sort/distribution centre thus getting rid of staff etc so the area distribution for Adelaide is now done at Sunshine, Vic. How else are you going to pay 5 million plus to a CEO?
> 
> Yes, still shitty


It's false economy. Sure, it saves the company money on paper, but that's only looking at the company. When you account for the fact that a company is part of a greater society, the social and environmental costs really need to be accounted for. Unfortunately, pretty much every business ends up solely looking at the bottom line. 

It's like in the US. As corporations shifted well-paid factory and manufacturing jobs offshore, the solution was seen in expansion of the service economy. So, families that were supported by $40-60US/hour jobs, with one sole or two part-time breadwinners, are now supported by two full-time breadwinners working the likes of Macca's and Walmart. Who's looking after the kids? Grandparents if they're lucky, the streets if they're not, with before and after school care in the middle. 

It's not like any business exists in a vacuum. Mass corporate culture/thinking is, in my opinion, destroying our countries, cultures and world.


----------



## Airgead (12/3/17)

That's dangerously socialist thinking There Mardoo...

Dont you know that massive coroporate profits are good for everyone. That's why they should be given massive tax cuts. And penalty rate cuts. And the ability to completely casualise their workforce through sham contracting. 

As Maggie thatcher said - "there is no such thing as society".


----------



## manticle (12/3/17)

Taken terribly out of context.
If you go back to what she originally said, you'll see the full expression was 'I am a complete arsehole, **** you, there is no such thing as society and if there is I couldn't give a rat's arse about it anyway.
Plebs.'


----------



## Mardoo (12/3/17)

I don't see it as socialist, really. It's just simple fact. No dollar is made in a vacuum.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/3/17)

Personally, I think Auspost do a pretty good job


----------



## jlm (12/3/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Personally, I think Auspost do a pretty good job


Agree.....After moving from a state capital to outside a regional centre I thought they'd be a bit shit, but I've been pleasantly surprised with their turnaround times over the last few years.


----------



## jlm (12/3/17)

Actually.....Now I think about it, its 5 and a bit years, not just a few. I must have blinked again.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/3/17)

The reason I say that is because I sent nearly 2500 parcels via Auspost last year, and we lost less than 10. Delivery times ( except Tas) where as good or better than anyone else ( we also used ******* useless Toll )


----------



## Grott (12/3/17)

10 lost in 2500 or 1 per 250 is not an acceptable rate I'd suggest. Would be an outrage in the funeral industry.


----------



## Mardoo (12/3/17)

Mine is more of a general rant. I mean, sure, corporate feels special because for you 2+2 does not equal 4, it equals more than one can imagine, but for all the folks affected by your actions, 2+2 =0, or even less that zero. For them, it equals loss of life. So, yeah, you're very good, and skilful with your pretty equations, and your overlords will pat you on the head, but ultimately you're a servant of zero. Your namnys will pat you on the head and jerk you off because you serve the needs of their income, but that means nothing,and so do you. How can you have any meat if you don't have any pudding?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/3/17)

grott said:


> 10 lost in 2500 or 1 per 250 is not an acceptable rate I'd suggest. Would be an outrage in the funeral industry.


Be interesting to see their figures


Would runnig a Funeral business be a dead loss ?


----------



## Mardoo (12/3/17)

Mardoo said:


> Mine is more of a general rant. I mean, sure, corporate feels special because for you 2+2 does not equal 4, it equals more than one can imagine, but for all the folks affected by your actions, 2+2 =0, or even less that zero. For them, it equals loss of life. So, yeah, you're very good, and skilful with your pretty equations, and your overlords will pat you on the head, but ultimately you're a servant of zero. Your namnys will pat you on the head and jerk you off because you serve the needs of their income, but that means nothing,and so do you. How can you have any meat if you don't have any pudding?


Re-reading that I realised I'm a ****. I can die happy.


----------



## Dave70 (13/3/17)

Mardoo said:


> Mine is more of a general rant. I mean, sure, corporate feels special because for you 2+2 does not equal 4, it equals more than one can imagine, but for all the folks affected by your actions, 2+2 =0, or even less that zero. For them, it equals loss of life. So, yeah, you're very good, and skilful with your pretty equations, and your overlords will pat you on the head, but ultimately you're a servant of zero. *Your namnys will pat you on the head and jerk you off* because you serve the needs of their income, but that means nothing,and so do you. How can you have any meat if you don't have any pudding?


Because you've been a _naughty boy._.


----------



## malt junkie (13/3/17)

My internet has been 'accidently' cut off for the 3rd or 4th time. The wonderful people at NBN were supposed to send a tech on friday 8am to noon, no show! It's a public holiday here today so nothing will be done till tomorrow, which means the NBN tech won't be here till atleast thursday. No accoutability.
If their techs were working on IED's I bet they'd be a little more careful when snipping wires. By the time this is fixed our connection over the last 6months will have been down for an entire month. I think I'll be asking for some sort of reimbursement.


----------



## wynnum1 (13/3/17)

malt junkie said:


> My internet has been 'accidently' cut off for the 3rd or 4th time. The wonderful people at NBN were supposed to send a tech on friday 8am to noon, no show! It's a public holiday here today so nothing will be done till tomorrow, which means the NBN tech won't be here till atleast thursday. No accoutability.
> If their techs were working on IED's I bet they'd be a little more careful when snipping wires. By the time this is fixed our connection over the last 6months will have been down for an entire month. I think I'll be asking for some sort of reimbursement.


If you can find a tech in your area get them to fix the problem then send the bill to NBN and if they do not pay crowd fund a court case against the NBN


----------



## Camo6 (13/3/17)

malt junkie said:


> My internet has been 'accidently' cut off for the 3rd or 4th time. The wonderful people at NBN were supposed to send a tech on friday 8am to noon, no show! It's a public holiday here today so nothing will be done till tomorrow, which means the NBN tech won't be here till atleast thursday. No accoutability.
> If their techs were working on IED's I bet they'd be a little more careful when snipping wires. By the time this is fixed our connection over the last 6months will have been down for an entire month. I think I'll be asking for some sort of reimbursement.


Don't forget to drop the word ombudsman in your phone conversation.


----------



## wynnum1 (13/3/17)

Who needs NBN in the city mobile is getting quicker they just need to drop the price
4.5G , Optus claims you will enjoy data speeds at upgraded cell towers of up to 1 Gbit per second. For example you could download a full HD movie in about 40 seconds.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/3/17)

Camo6 said:


> Don't forget to drop the word ombudsman in your phone conversation.


The TIO wont accept complaints about the NBN or act on the

You have to talk to your retail supllier


----------



## malt junkie (13/3/17)

Yeah I'm regional Vic and everything is switching over to NBN. And I really hate using the phone for internet browsing and email.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/3/17)

This place used to have a sense of humour...cant even tell someone to unbunch thier panties anymore.


----------



## WarmerBeer (21/3/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> This place used to have a sense of humour...cant even tell someone to unbunch thier panties anymore.


They see you trollin'. They hatin'


----------



## Stouter (21/3/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The TIO wont accept complaints about the NBN or act on the
> 
> You have to talk to your retail supllier


I got assistance from TIO for an NBN issue with a particular provider and ended up with a tidy compensation payout.
They hadn't followed the gov. customer service charter process.


----------



## Dave70 (21/3/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> This place used to have a sense of humour...cant even tell someone to unbunch thier *unisex **underwear* anymore.



Ok..ok.Lets just take it easy with the gender specific nouns, alright?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/3/17)

Stouter said:


> I got assistance from TIO for an NBN issue with a particular provider and ended up with a tidy compensation payout.
> They hadn't followed the gov. customer service charter process.


Its the retailer that does the compensation ( I work for an ISP so know how it works )

The retailer then gets a refund/credit from NBN at NBN's leisure


----------



## Stouter (21/3/17)

Yep, the retailer ended up compensating me. But that was only after about 6 months of emails, numerous case managers, and assistance from the TIO.
If it wasn't for the TIO I wouldn't have found out about the mistake made by the provider with the service charter agreement, and would have spent many more months arguing with case managers.
That being said, it didn't get me connected any quicker, but the $'s they paid out eased the pain.


----------



## Camo6 (23/3/17)

Fark me. Just realised it's going to take 8 or 9 photos until Yob's bday dream gal is hidden from the recent photos tab. Ease up on the uploads people or that'll come around real quick.


----------



## manticle (23/3/17)

Cake lady


----------



## Stouter (23/3/17)

If you turn it upside down it looks like a real life version of Rodger with a beard, from the animated T.V show American Dad.

Yeah maybe just squint a little bit more, it'll come.


----------



## technobabble66 (23/3/17)

Stouter said:


> If you turn it upside down it looks like a real life version of Rodger with a beard, from the animated T.V show American Dad.
> 
> Yeah maybe just squint a little bit more, I'll come.


FTFY
[emoji185]


----------



## wynnum1 (24/3/17)

Does anyone use the hot key combinations on windows computers like Ctrl + Alt + arrow _keys _


----------



## peteru (24/3/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Does anyone use the hot key combinations on windows computers like Ctrl + Alt + arrow _keys _


Not under Windows, but on my Linux workstation those keys switch between the 3x3 virtual desktops. Works well with my dual monitor setup - it's the equivalent real estate of eighteen 24" monitors.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (11/4/17)

So I get a letter in the mail saying bring your car in for a recall (airbags) and I ring up and they say 'we haven't got the airbags, but bring it in anyway as there are two other recalls outstanding'. I says okay and take it in.

Car is running fine before I take it in this morning. They ring up at lunch and say "your battery is completely dead we have to replace it with a $180 battery'. You can't take it home until we do, or you have to jumpstart it.

I know I can get a battery much cheaper locally, the car was running fine this morning and every other day this year... am I being scammed?

PS. Toyota dealership.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (11/4/17)

Kicked up a stink and the 'manager' rings me back:

"We had another look at it and it seems to be okay now, you can come and pick up your car"

Frickers sure will try it on... I keep a set of jumper leads in the boot as the Mrs is always leaving her lights on and needing rescuing, I reckon they saw the jumper leads and thought they'd try one on.


----------



## Camo6 (11/4/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Kicked up a stink and the 'manager' rings me back:
> 
> "We had another look at it and it seems to be okay now, you can come and pick up your car"
> 
> Frickers sure will try it on... I keep a set of jumper leads in the boot as the Mrs is always leaving her lights on and needing rescuing, I reckon they saw the jumper leads and thought they'd try one on.


Probably left the ignition on after unplugging the tester and all it needed was a quick recharge. Be wary though as this is a good indicator of a battery on its way out. Surprised a Toyota will let you run the battery flat from the headlights. Since the mid-nineties they've implemented some good systems to prevent this.

If it's a late model car, which outstanding recalls suggests, the battery needs to be in peak condition to initiate all the electronic modules incorporated in the vehicle. Unfortunately, this conflicts with the modern desire to produce a product at the cheapest price for the highest profit. Therefore, batteries just don't last as long as they used to. To get two years out of a factory or budget automotive battery is about standard. It might seem to start no worries, but you'd be suprised at the number of issues caused by a battery dropping under 10V on startup.

Still, I bet the service advisor was trying to make a commission. I've seen them sell auto-flushes on a manual.


----------



## jlm (11/4/17)

I had to put my 79 series 'cruiser over the pits to get it re-registered recently. It had been doing paddock duties nearly daily and never had a problem starting...... Yet after I left it with the local mechanic overnight, battery was as flat as a tack. He managed to get it into the carpark of the neighbouring IGA for me to pick up the next morning (he shuts up shop before I get home) but I seriously think he must have pushed it over there with the apprentice.

Luckily I had a really enthusiastic bloke who was forced to down grade to a Kia something or another from a similar ute who was stoked to help me get it started again.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/4/17)

Its starting to get colder


----------



## manticle (11/4/17)

That was a rant?
I live next to the Antarctic. Shut up.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/4/17)

I had to grab a light blanket last night, got cool about 4:00am


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/4/17)




----------



## good4whatAlesU (11/4/17)

Camo6 said:


> Probably left the ignition on after unplugging the tester and all it needed was a quick recharge. Be wary though as this is a good indicator of a battery on its way out. Surprised a Toyota will let you run the battery flat from the headlights. Since the mid-nineties they've implemented some good systems to prevent this.
> 
> If it's a late model car, which outstanding recalls suggests, the battery needs to be in peak condition to initiate all the electronic modules incorporated in the vehicle. Unfortunately, this conflicts with the modern desire to produce a product at the cheapest price for the highest profit. Therefore, batteries just don't last as long as they used to. To get two years out of a factory or budget automotive battery is about standard. It might seem to start no worries, but you'd be suprised at the number of issues caused by a battery dropping under 10V on startup.
> 
> Still, I bet the service advisor was trying to make a commission. I've seen them sell auto-flushes on a manual.


Could be the case Camo, it's just an old 2009 corolla I picked up cheap (ex-rental) when it had 50k on the clock.

Now 150+k I've got my money worth out of it as a daily runner - I'll keep it going til it carks it. Put a new battery in it about 3 years ago, might be time for a new one... Just got me surprised the one time it dies was at the dealer after it had a good warm up that morning and they just 'happened" to have a very expensive replacement on hand....

Anyway they got a few bucks out of me as I paid for a service while it was in ($100 more than my normal mechanic).

I'd service it myself but Toyota the sneaky buggers have made it so you can't remove the oil filter without a special 'Toyota tool'. FFS it's a Corolla!!

Mrs has a Honda which is a great little car, but tiny little battery which goes flat pretty quick if the internal lights left on.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/4/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> I'd service it myself but Toyota the sneaky buggers have made it so you can't remove the oil filter without a special 'Toyota tool'. FFS it's a Corolla!!


Its called a long screwdriver and a hammer

NOTE...you wont be able to use the old filter ever again


----------



## good4whatAlesU (11/4/17)

Might have to start doing that Stu, filters are chuck away jobs now anyway I believe. 

Removal point is some kind of countersunk star socket or such ridiculous thing... Sneaky pricks, a hex or Allen bolt would have done the job.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/4/17)

Thats what mechanics do. There not there to **** spiders


----------



## manticle (11/4/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I had to grab a light blanket last night, got cool about 4:00am


My heated jacket goes on about 6pm.


----------



## manticle (11/4/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Thats what mechanics do. There not there to **** spiders


How about really hot spiders?


----------



## wynnum1 (12/4/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> So I get a letter in the mail saying bring your car in for a recall (airbags) and I ring up and they say 'we haven't got the airbags, but bring it in anyway as there are two other recalls outstanding'. I says okay and take it in.
> 
> Car is running fine before I take it in this morning. They ring up at lunch and say "your battery is completely dead we have to replace it with a $180 battery'. You can't take it home until we do, or you have to jumpstart it.
> 
> ...


With the airbag recall if you have an accident in some cars there may not be any replacement airbags that is what happened to some one i know and the insurance company had to write off the car after a minor accident because of no available airbags.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (12/4/17)

True wynumm .. but for that I would need insurance.

Ex-rental Corolla with 150+ K's can't be worth more than a couple grand. It's not worth insuring, but certainly worth servicing to keep it reliable though.

I got bills .. I need to pay, gotta work work work every day.


----------



## Dave70 (12/4/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Could be the case Camo, it's just an old 2009 corolla I picked up cheap (ex-rental) when it had 50k on the clock.
> 
> Now 150+k I've got my money worth out of it as a daily runner - I'll keep it going til it carks it. Put a new battery in it about 3 years ago, might be time for a new one... Just got me surprised the one time it dies was at the dealer after it had a good warm up that morning and they just 'happened" to have a very expensive replacement on hand....
> 
> ...



TA-DA!! And here it is!
Available at those purveyors exclusive workshop tools, Supercheap auto. Virtually_ identical _to the special 'Ducati' oil filter removal tool. Who'd have guessed??


----------



## good4whatAlesU (12/4/17)

Nice one. 

Does that mean my corolla is "Ducati like" or Stu's Ducati is "corolla like" ..?


----------



## Mardoo (12/4/17)

manticle said:


> How about really hot spiders?


That'd totally burn your dick.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Does that mean my corolla is "Ducati like" or Stu's Ducati is "corolla like" ..?


Nothing Corolla like with my Duc...except the oil filter tool


----------



## good4whatAlesU (12/4/17)

Reliability like a corolla?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Reliability like a corolla?


Modern ones are insanely reliable

I personally know of a few Duc's with over 200,000K's


----------



## good4whatAlesU (12/4/17)

Same oil filter and reliability?? definitely Corolla like.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/17)

A Ducati has soul....A Corolla.....meh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAW5YuWzk9Q


----------



## Dave70 (12/4/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Reliability like a corolla?


They don't call Ducatis the 'Toyotas of Bologna' for nothing. Or at all actually.. 

Apart from the Ohlins fork seals failing like clockwork at about 20000 ks, very, _very _reliable. Until you begin your own customizing. Then they become simultaneously more expensive and less reliable.


----------



## Mardoo (12/4/17)

If the seals fail like clockwork, isn't that reliable too?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (12/4/17)

Due to the large amount of recalls on the corolla I may have to look at getting a Ducati for increased reliability.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/17)

You will never go back to a shitty old corolla again


----------



## Dave70 (12/4/17)

Mardoo said:


> If the seals fail like clockwork, isn't that reliable too?


In that sense, pretty much every Ford I've owned has been extremely reliable also.


----------



## Mardoo (12/4/17)

Yep. We had a truly reliable Holden.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (12/4/17)

Actually I love bikes, had quite a few over the years. 

.. Perhaps if I end up one day somewhere with a more temperate climate and less traffic. For sure I'll get another bike.

Until then "Oh what a feeling ... (your corolla has been recalled, .. again)".


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/17)

Your on the Fckn Nth Coast.... weather does not get any better for bikes


----------



## good4whatAlesU (12/4/17)

.. ? It's fricking hot and rains all the time.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/17)

Hasnt rained for at least 3 days.....


----------



## good4whatAlesU (12/4/17)

It's raining here right now..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/17)

Thats just receding flood water


----------



## Blind Dog (12/4/17)

**** me. I'm really royally pissed off that this rant thread has turned into an 'I'm mildly annoyed, but really can't be arsed to do anything about it' thread. Used to give me hope that at there was at least one poor sucker who had it worse than me. Now it's just tedious rubbish. if you're not actively frothing at the mouth, itching to inflict bodily harm (but wouldn't as you're actually a reasonably stable human being), and really, really agitated, it's not a rant. It's a moan, and bloody tedious.

Now that's a rant.

Nurse...


----------



## wynnum1 (13/4/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> True wynumm .. but for that I would need insurance.
> 
> Ex-rental Corolla with 150+ K's can't be worth more than a couple grand. It's not worth insuring, but certainly worth servicing to keep it reliable though.
> 
> I got bills .. I need to pay, gotta work work work every day.


Where they went wrong with the Corolla is they stopped prerusting the metal body work the early Japanese cars constructed in Australia from imported panels had to be cleaned of rust before they could be put together if your car does not turn into a pile of rust can keep fixing .just think if they built the cars with aluminum how long they would last before getting stolen and fragmented or put in a furnace.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/4/17)

Blind Dog said:


> **** me. I'm really royally pissed off that this rant thread has turned into an 'I'm mildly annoyed, but really can't be arsed to do anything about it' thread. Used to give me hope that at there was at least one poor sucker who had it worse than me. Now it's just tedious rubbish. if you're not actively frothing at the mouth, itching to inflict bodily harm (but wouldn't as you're actually a reasonably stable human being), and really, really agitated, it's not a rant. It's a moan, and bloody tedious.
> 
> Now that's a rant.
> 
> Nurse...



Dont worry... I am not happy that it is getting colder


----------



## wynnum1 (13/4/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> It's raining here right now..


Its not raining its the trickle down effect from the small company tax cuts .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/4/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Its not raining its the trickle down effect from the small company tax cuts .


That would effectively mean your covered in (bull)shit


----------



## Dave70 (13/4/17)

Blind Dog said:


> **** me. I'm really royally pissed off that this rant thread has turned into an 'I'm mildly annoyed, but really can't be arsed to do anything about it' thread. Used to give me hope that at there was at least one poor sucker who had it worse than me. Now it's just tedious rubbish. if you're not actively frothing at the mouth, itching to inflict bodily harm (but wouldn't as you're actually a reasonably stable human being), and really, really agitated, it's not a rant. It's a moan, and bloody tedious.
> 
> Now that's a rant.
> 
> Nurse...


My smoko flat white was over-extracted and bitter. **** me. What a world..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/4/17)

Probably one of those useless Hipster barristers

Could have been worse and made with International Roast


----------



## tugger (13/4/17)

My new supervisor came to me with a carton of cider and asked, is this a good beer. Nuff said.


----------



## Mardoo (13/4/17)

Time for a Pale Whinge thread.


----------



## VP Brewing (13/4/17)

If this thread is getting too cheery this might bring it back to the right level. 
My son was born via surrogacy 5 weeks ago and we are sitting with him at the Royal Children's Hospital waiting for him to get surgery. Little dude started spewing heaps on Monday which was my first day back at work. Gut told me something wasn't right so took him to hospital and they said he had a blockage at the bottom of his stomach which is a 1 in 300 thing and needs surgery. Got flown to Melb and now he has a drip going into a vein in his head and hasn't had a feed since Sunday. Surgeons say school holidays means a massive increase in child traumas so he keeps getting bumped down the surgery list. He is so hungry but there is nothing we can do but cuddle him. So many worse off in here and compared to the shit we went through to get him, this is nothing so I'm not complaining too much it's just hard seeing him so upset. Just need to sneak out for a pint of IPA somewhere and I'll feel better.


----------



## The hop cartel (13/4/17)

VP Brewing said:


> If this thread is getting too cheery this might bring it back to the right level.
> My son was born via surrogacy 5 weeks ago and we are sitting with him at the Royal Children's Hospital waiting for him to get surgery. Little dude started spewing heaps on Monday which was my first day back at work. Gut told me something wasn't right so took him to hospital and they said he had a blockage at the bottom of his stomach which is a 1 in 300 thing and needs surgery. Got flown to Melb and now he has a drip going into a vein in his head and hasn't had a feed since Sunday. Surgeons say school holidays means a massive increase in child traumas so he keeps getting bumped down the surgery list. He is so hungry but there is nothing we can do but cuddle him. So many worse off in here and compared to the shit we went through to get him, this is nothing so I'm not complaining too much it's just hard seeing him so upset. Just need to sneak out for a pint of IPA somewhere and I'll feel better.


Never easy mate and you feel so helpless for them. Both my squirts where born very premature and was a very hard road to travel. I send my well wishes for your bundle and all the best for yourself and your partner.


----------



## VP Brewing (13/4/17)

I'm hoping some demons players are around here tomorrow for the appeal so he gets to meet Max Gawn. The wife is hoping for some tigers players.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/4/17)

Mardoo said:


> Time for a Pale Whinge thread.


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/64618-first-world-problems-thread/page-66


----------



## technobabble66 (13/4/17)

Shouting out a quick **** You to the short-sighted money-hungry douchebags in the AFL that decided to sell exclusive TV rights to FOXTEL.
Perfect night to watch a game.
Not televised on free-to-air.
Great way to expand the game and draw the kids in.
Brilliant move dickheads.


(edited) PS: Sorry to hear about your son, VP. Hope he recovers ASAP. And you get to an IPA very soon as well.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/4/17)

I HATE the word douchebage and douche

The correct word is dickhead


----------



## technobabble66 (14/4/17)

Douchebag:
an obnoxious or contemptible person, typically a man.

Dickhead:
a stupid, irritating, or ridiculous man.


Got to use the correct word to convey the correct meaning. I find those people I mentioned contemptible. So I gots ta call 'em douchebags. 
And basically I hate douchebags more than I hate using the word douchebag. 

But I appreciate the general sentiment of resisting the all-smothering culture of the U.S. Of A.


----------



## manticle (14/4/17)

It's pervasive, it's true


----------



## Mardoo (14/4/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Shouting out a quick **** You to the short-sighted money-hungry douchebags in the AFL that decided to sell exclusive TV rights to FOXTEL.
> Perfect night to watch a game.
> Not televised on free-to-air.
> Great way to expand the game and draw the kids in.
> ...


Simple ******* *****. Anyone that thinks cash is the beginning and the end should be recycled. Preferably through a pig's ass.


----------



## wynnum1 (15/4/17)

Mardoo said:


> Simple ******* c*nts. Anyone that thinks cash is the beginning and the end should be recycled. Preferably through a pig's ass.


You would need to put through a shredder first before feeding to the pigs would be workplace health and safety issues with man eating pigs look what happened with Hannibal.
The problem with free to air television is the Internet and the NBN do not have the revenue and just think one day _Gridiron may become popular can not work out why anyone would watch or play._


----------



## jlm (15/4/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Hasnt rained for at least 3 days.....


Hmmmmmm. Tank just ran dry, indicator was stuck at a bit under a quarter. Not the right weekend for that to happen.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (20/4/17)

Blast and damnation, just arrived home after a week in Perth with the inlaws and Virgin have lost all our our luggage. To top it off somehow the keg fridge was left open whilst away and there's no cold drinks (grumble, grumble)... 

Down to the shops quick for some toiletries and supplies.. At least the car started (after sitting for a week, Toyota mechanics who said my battery was deceased were full of shit).


----------



## Airgead (21/4/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Blast and damnation, just arrived home after a week in Perth with the inlaws and Virgin have lost all our our luggage. To top it off somehow the keg fridge was left open whilst away and there's no cold drinks (grumble, grumble)...
> Down to the shops quick for some toiletries and supplies.. At least the car started (after sitting for a week, Toyota mechanics who said my battery was deceased were full of shit).


I would consider that an acceptable price to pay for escaping from my in laws.

Edit - Enterprise Actually I would consider a leg and one testicle plus all my clothing to be an acceptable price to pay for escaping after A WEEK with the in laws. I'd be quite tempted to sacrifice at least 3 toes after 5 minutes.


----------



## Dave70 (21/4/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Blast and damnation, just arrived home after a week in Perth with the inlaws and Virgin have lost all our our luggage. To top it off somehow the keg fridge was left open whilst away and there's no cold drinks (grumble, grumble)...
> 
> Down to the shops quick for some toiletries and supplies.. At least the car started (after sitting for a week, Toyota mechanics who said my battery was deceased were full of shit).


A weeks worth would be a cross I could not bear. My threshold, as I recently discovered, is about two days tops, then I tend to develop tics and acute irritability. I'd sooner intentionally infect myself with influenza so to provide a plausible excuse.
My wife says, but its good for the kids to spend time with their grandparents. To which I reply, yeah, but its bad, for _me_. 

The luggage / fridge thing would just be the sour icing on the rancid cake. A man stomping around alone in his garage. Shaking his fist at god.


----------



## Mardoo (21/4/17)

Christ, I'm lucky then. Takes me two weeks before I snap at my MIL. My FIL, I wanna open a pub with him so we can hang out and get paid to drink.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/4/17)

A week was pushing it for me that's for sure. . only so much a man can take. Once your across the other side of the country there's no easy escape either.

Fortunately the luggage has turned up a day later, beer is chilling and hopefully the keg hasn't picked up an infection. Blood pressure lowering and headache receding. For now.

We are going back at Christmas for TWO weeks.

Edit: You're a lucky man Mardoo.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/4/17)

Dave70 said:


> A weeks worth would be a cross I could not bear. My threshold, as I recently discovered, is about two days tops, then I tend to develop tics and acute irritability. I'd sooner intentionally infect myself with influenza so to provide a plausible excuse.
> My wife says, but its good for the kids to spend time with their grandparents. To which I reply, yeah, but its bad, for _me_.
> 
> The luggage / fridge thing would just be the sour icing on the rancid cake. A man stomping around alone in his garage. Shaking his fist at god.


The idea is to send the kids to the grandparents...then run away


----------



## Dave70 (21/4/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The idea is to send the kids to the grandparents...then run away


Cant run. Got the flu.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/4/17)

Perfect excuse not to be around them...dont want to be spreading germs now do we


----------



## Airgead (21/4/17)

I try to keep my kids away from my in laws as much as possible. So does the missus. 

The Mil has dementia (not the happy, vague kind but the angry, nasty kind) and will spend all day accusing you, her neighbours, the gardener and random strangers of stealing her things because she can't remember where she put them. The day after she will ring and abuse you for never visiting. Visits are obligatory but uncomfortable and distressing all round. 

The FIL we haven't seen in 25 years which is a good thing because he is an abusive, alcoholic arsehole. the world will be a much brighter place when he finally shuffles off this mortal coil. 

The BIL will spend hours telling you in great detail what an awesome job Pauline is doing keeping the country safe from Muslims and proofters. Two days at Christmas is our absolute limit.

Fortunately the missus shares my view of her family.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/4/17)

You dont like Pauline ?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/4/17)

Sounds like a nightmare Airgead, can't blame you for not wanting to go there.

My inlaws in comparison are good people - a bit churchy and the whole Catholic rigmarole prior to and during the wedding nearly brought me undone, not to mention speaking to their daughter like she's still 5 years old irritates me. But on the whole (in comparison) I've got it easy.


----------



## Dave70 (21/4/17)

Airgead said:


> I try to keep my kids away from my in laws as much as possible. So does the missus.
> 
> The Mil has dementia (not the happy, vague kind but the angry, nasty kind) and will spend all day accusing you, her neighbours, the gardener and random strangers of stealing her things because she can't remember where she put them. The day after she will ring and abuse you for never visiting. Visits are obligatory but uncomfortable and distressing all round.
> 
> ...


You should **** with his head by asserting more muslims will actually keep us safe from poofters, and taking an anti muslim stance is in reality, a subconscious endorsement of poofters.
Geez..You're not a poofter are ya, mate?


----------



## Airgead (23/4/17)

Dave70 said:


> You should **** with his head by asserting more muslims will actually keep us safe from poofters, and taking an anti muslim stance is in reality, a subconscious endorsement of poofters.
> Geez..You're not a poofter are ya, mate?


Yeah.... I'm not entirely sure he would appreciate the subtlety of that argument.


----------



## manticle (23/4/17)

You could try eating him.


----------



## Airgead (24/4/17)

I could.... Or I could use our current strategy of pretending they dont exist for most of the year and gritting our teeth through 2 days over xmas and desperately trying to steer the conversation away from politics.


----------



## wynnum1 (25/4/17)

North Korean dictator _Kim Jong_-_un_ does not have any problems anymore with relatives.


----------



## manticle (25/4/17)

Airgead said:


> I could.... Or I could use our current strategy of pretending they dont exist for most of the year and gritting our teeth through 2 days over xmas and desperately trying to steer the conversation away from politics.


Yes but you need to repeat that every year.


----------



## Grott (25/4/17)

I don't understand, the answer to me is simple. ******* don't go and see them at all, if they piss you off that much it isn't worth the stress. I've learnt, life is too short to **** with fuckwits, say **** you and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Truman42 (25/4/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Shouting out a quick **** You to the short-sighted money-hungry douchebags in the AFL that decided to sell exclusive TV rights to FOXTEL.
> Perfect night to watch a game.
> Not televised on free-to-air.
> Great way to expand the game and draw the kids in.
> ...


And whats worse is this year the view on an iPad using the afl live app is only 1/4 screen with stats and bullshit taking up the rest of the screen. So using airplay mirroring to an apple Tv is useless. 

Luckily for me I use the AFL live app add on in Kodi on my Apple TV to stream live games. Ok so it costs me $4 a week but thats a lot cheaper than the rip off Foxtel want for the bullshit service they provide.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/4/17)

grott said:


> *I don't understand, the answer to me is simple. ******* don't go and see them at all, if they piss you off that much it isn't worth the stress. I've learnt, life is too short to **** with fuckwits, say **** you and enjoy yourselves.*


Funny how that works

And it works.

Case in point, my old man moved house and never told me....Wonder's why I never visit

True ******* story


----------



## madpierre06 (25/4/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Funny how that works
> 
> And it works.
> 
> ...


That's tough.


----------



## petesbrew (25/4/17)

FML. How much shit can go wrong this year?
Car overheats - new cooling system.
Wife tears calf ligament.
Kid needs mouthplate.
Beer gets infected.
And in the past 2 days,
Wife breaks bone in foot (same leg) cutting sick on a scooter (tripping over it while hanging washing out).
Hot Water unit ruptures.

To look on the bright side, I've got enough material ready for a country song.


----------



## madpierre06 (25/4/17)

petesbrew said:


> FML. How much shit can go wrong this year?
> Car overheats - new cooling system.
> Wife tears calf ligament.
> Kid needs mouthplate.
> ...


Sorry mate, last line made me crack up laughing.


----------



## petesbrew (25/4/17)

[Sung with a good ol' country drawl]

It's been a pear-shaped year,
I furken threw out ma beer....

and the song goes on. Pretty much writes itself.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/4/17)

madpierre06 said:


> That's tough.


Such is life


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/4/17)

madpierre06 said:


> That's tough.


Actually...he did it 3 times...so yeah


----------



## Mardoo (26/4/17)

petesbrew said:


> [Sung with a good ol' country drawl]
> 
> It's been a pear-shaped year,
> I furken threw out ma beer....
> ...


Country & Western = white man's blues


----------



## Dave70 (26/4/17)

Mardoo said:


> Country & Western = white man's blues


But which one?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSZfUnCK5qk


----------



## petesbrew (26/4/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toL1tXrLA1c


----------



## Airgead (26/4/17)

grott said:


> I don't understand, the answer to me is simple. ******* don't go and see them at all, if they piss you off that much it isn't worth the stress. I've learnt, life is too short to **** with fuckwits, say **** you and enjoy yourselves.


If it wasn't for the Mil that's exactly what we would do. She had to move from Sydney to Victoria close to the BIL to be able to afford a retirement place (sold a house on the Central Coast which would buy approximately a quarter of a one bedroom place in a retirement home in Sydney) so visits to the Mil also involve visits to the BIL... Sticking her in a home and forgetting about her just isn't right... And sets a bad example for our kids when it comes to disposing of us in our dotage.

When she pops off the perch I dare say that will be the last we see of the BIL.


----------



## Grott (26/4/17)

Bit of trivia Airgead. See you are at Hornsby - well I lived at Duff St, Turramurra, went to Warrawee Primary School where I was a "bin monitor" and dad worked at the Pymble pup as a cellar man. Pictures on Saturday matinee at Chatswood. Well there you go, memories.


----------



## Airgead (26/4/17)

My kids do their karate classes at Warrawee primary. I've drunk in the Pymble pub. And I used to go to chatswood to the movies as well (though these days the Hornsby Odeon is the picture palace of choice).


----------



## warra48 (26/4/17)

Holy crap, I lived in Hornsby and then Warrawee for the better part of 27 years.
You guys are making me all teary with long lost memories.


----------



## QldKev (26/4/17)

My rant for the day,
Got home and a letter from my Telco/internet provider states they have decided to start donating my money (this is an additional billable amount) to charities, unless I opt out. Good one Commander, I though I was paying a premium for a decent Telco. For the record I do pay the extra Flying Doctors donation etc on my power bill. But to be told they are billing me for their decision to do this... Time for a new Telco.


----------



## Truman42 (28/4/17)

Go to a local cafe this morning on my way to work to get a coffee. I arrive with 15 minutes to spare. Order my coffee and sit and wait. There are already 4 other people waiting for orders. 
Another customer walks in and she stops and serves them. Then another and another and so on and so on. 15 mins later and I'm still waiting and now I'm late for work. I ask for my money back and leave. I've seen this many times before at other cafes. I don't understand why they can't finish the orders they have first before serving anyone else.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/4/17)

QldKev said:


> My rant for the day,
> Got home and a letter from my Telco/internet provider states they have decided to start donating my money (this is an additional billable amount) to charities, unless I opt out. Good one Commander, I though I was paying a premium for a decent Telco. For the record I do pay the extra Flying Doctors donation etc on my power bill. But to be told they are billing me for their decision to do this... Time for a new Telco.



LOL...Commander.....


NO ONE uses Commander.. :lol:


----------



## Stouter (28/4/17)

Same thing pisses me off if I go to Subway. They start serving you, get out the bread, put in the meat and cheese, then serve the next person that just walked in and leave you standing until the other one of two servers finishes the ten other orders they've backed up.
Just a shitty way to do things and highlights that they need more staff on at the time.
I could complain to them, but no one listens, no one cares... -_-


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/4/17)

Cant be as bad as the " Good morning" and " See ya " you get at Bunnings....every ******* time


----------



## Dave70 (28/4/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Cant be as bad as the " Good morning" and " See ya " you get at Bunnings....every ******* time


Easily dealt with.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFWeoxrhbE8


----------



## Airgead (28/4/17)

Stouter said:


> Just a shitty way to do things and highlights that they need more staff on at the time.
> I could complain to them, but no one listens, no one cares... -_-


No... It shows that whoever designs their work practices needs to do a refresher course in flow efficiency.


----------



## Mardoo (28/4/17)

Stouter said:


> I could complain to them, but no one listens, no one cares... -_-


Don't worry Stouter, I care about your sandwich.


----------



## petesbrew (28/4/17)

Argh Bunnings. I had one grumpy old prick completely ignore my questions. Kept asking and asking, and all he did was ride off on his mobility scooter.
Useless generation.


----------



## Truman42 (28/4/17)

I remember going to Bunnings years ago and walking around for ages trying to get some assistance. Then when you did find someone they would say, "oh you need to go talk to Mike, he does plumbing".

Fast forward to the Masters stores being built and just walking from the front of the store to the back of the store I would get 3 employees come and say "Hello Sir how are you today, can I help you with anything?"

Now that masters is gone it's back to the usual shitty service where they all ignore you.


----------



## knot_gillty (28/4/17)

Stouter said:


> I could complain to them, but no one listens, no one cares... -_-


And this is the issue these days. No gives a **** anymore, it's disgraceful!


----------



## manticle (28/4/17)

I do.


----------



## peteru (28/4/17)

knot_gillty said:


> And this is the issue these days. No gives a **** anymore, it's disgraceful!


These days you have to plaster your whine all over Basefook or Twatter. :unsure:


----------



## Grott (29/4/17)

I refuse to go to our local Woolworths unless absolutely necessary as the staff of mainly young females and males give the impression they don't want to be there and if you ask anything they respond with facial expressions and gestures as if a parent had asked them to clean their room.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (29/4/17)

Our local Bunnings is great! But when I was down at Albury they always had about 10 staff standing around chatting and one person serving with 20 people waiting in line it was disgraceful.

The one at Ballina is great, good service and nice people.


----------



## peteru (30/4/17)

grott said:


> I refuse to go to our local Woolworths unless absolutely necessary as the staff of mainly young females and males give the impression they don't want to be there and if you ask anything they respond with facial expressions and gestures as if a parent had asked them to clean their room.


Our Woolies is exactly the opposite. The staff in the under 20-22 age bracket are fantastic, without exceptions. The over 50's are about 50/50 and anyone in the 30-40 age bracket is useless, grumpy, incompetent, uncaring and often rude.


----------



## Stouter (3/5/17)

Had enough of these







Especially when it's time to over take them, even more so when the trailers are full of stinking sheep.
Nothing against the drivers, it's their job. But it makes for a long road trip when you're stuck behind one hauling sheep, then one hauling fuel, another hauling sea containers, and overtaking lanes are few and far between.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (3/5/17)

That's what rail is supposed to be for....


----------



## Bridges (3/5/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> That's what rail is supposed to be for....


Rail is too expensive. What with those massive train driver salaries and all...


----------



## SBOB (3/5/17)

Bridges said:


> Rail is too expensive. What with those massive train driver salaries and all...


----------



## good4whatAlesU (3/5/17)

Drivers? What drivers?



https://www.itnews.com.au/news/rio-tinto-re-ignites-driverless-trains-442450


----------



## Stouter (3/5/17)

Yep, and there's existing rail infrastructure there, but yeah....
Many places with out rail though too, where it would never be a cost effective option.
We've forgone many infrastructure and maintenance projects in WA for far more important things like new stadiums, metro water front developments, etc. 
Damn the plebs, give them more Foxtel and fast food to distract them.


----------



## Dave70 (4/5/17)

Stouter said:


> Had enough of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A mates old man who does a bunch of traveling round this sunburnt country told me the key is to get in contact with the driver over the CB and get a get a heads up when its safe to pass.
Presumably using your very best manners.


----------



## Mardoo (4/5/17)

And the Queens English, of course.


----------



## Dave70 (4/5/17)

Mardoo said:


> And the Queens English, of course.


Can the queen speak like this? 

_'Yeah no fuckin worries mate ya fuckin good no **** in fuckin miles eh'_. Over.


----------



## Mardoo (4/5/17)

https://youtu.be/xiUvAWZr-5U


----------



## Airgead (4/5/17)

Dave70 said:


> Can the queen speak like this?
> 
> _'Yeah no fuckin worries mate ya fuckin good no **** in fuckin miles eh'_. Over.


Course she can. It's her fuckin language after all. She can speak it any way she fuckin well wants to.


----------



## manticle (4/5/17)

Hot enough to boil a monkey's bum in 'ere, your majesty, he said an' she smiled quietly to 'erself.

She's a good sheila, Bruce an' not at all stuck up.


----------



## malt junkie (11/5/17)

Here's my rant:

My missus, has over the years had many complex ailment , some due to being born very premmy and drug addicted. She also has suffered chronic migraines for which she has a neurostymulator implanted to interfere with the nerves sending the pain signals. Now with this stym in she can't have xrays, MRI's, or even go through metal detectors. So it can be a pain in the arse but no more blinding migraines. One of her other issues is recurring cysts on her ovaries, so every year or so she has an ultra sound to check whats what. She did this last week at the local ultra sound place, fast forward to Tuesday this week and she gets a call from the local hospital to come in that afternoon for a scan and Biopsy, (nothing too unsusual) at the end of the scan the doctor came in and told her the were some abnormalities explaining some detail and they were going to put a rush on the results and to make an appointment with her own Doctor today. 

My missus lives on 30% liver function and about 40-50% kidney function, what the ultra sound doctor had told her pointed toward Ovarian cancer,this has a mortality rate of 47% after 5 years (breast cancer 92%) and that's if you do the whole radio/chemo therapy, which with those kidney and liver stats would kill her. So need less to say not much sleep has happened this week.

We get to the doc's this afternoon and the results from the hospital weren't there. We rang the hospital and apparrently there's a mix up, there was another woman having scans at the same time with the same first name and a very similar last name. The lady she spoke to then procceded to blame my missus for the mix up. WTF!!

I've been on an emotional roller coaster for 3 days can't eat or sleep and I still don't if my missus has what would be for her terminal cancer.

****!


----------



## Grott (11/5/17)

Sometimes I wonder if certain doctors don't understand the stress that the patient and family have to go through waiting on very important results.
Your wife and yourself have obviously gone through a lot and this is another frustrating step. Hang in there the two of you, good news is hopefully around the corner.


----------



## technobabble66 (11/5/17)

****, MJ. 
That's extremely shitty!! I hope it's not what you're afraid it is. 
Try to just take it one step at a time, I guess - there's a decent chance "abnormal" might be something benign. 
I know it's easy to say, and of course you'll stress you're arse off anyway, as everyone does in that situation, but try to not worry too much about what'll happen further down the track. 
Otherwise the stress will **** you both before anything else does. 
It's totally fucked how, sometimes, you just never seem to get a damn break!

Fingers crossed you'll both be ok. 



(PS & very OT: and Mardoo. Hopefully he's ok to!)


----------



## micbrew (11/5/17)

Hey Mike
Sorry to hear , hang tough 
This to happened to me .. mix up of results ... back in the day 
..was told my young bloke had hepatitis.. frecken doctors mixed up the results.. oh so sorry he said .. we were in months is despair... hoping all is good for you and the chief ... and yes Mardoo as well 

Micbrew


----------



## malt junkie (11/5/17)

Update: SWMBO spoke to the 2ic of the place late this evening, they were extremely apologetic, and it seems there has been a major cluster ****, so all will be going in Monday to be re-examed by the head guy, it initially seems she was never supposed to have the second exam anyway and all this some how got mixed up. So hopefully Monday her results will closely resemble the very first scan and all should be good.

I have no idea how something like this could ever happen.

Note once we have the all clear I'll be saying a few prays for who ever did have those results.


techno: poly cystic ovarian syndrome is not a normal find .... once you know you have them it then becomes normal. The scan that was explained to the missus was way out of normal even for PCOS 50c size. Nothing friendly grows that big that quick as I said we're hoping this one falls our way.

Prayers with Mardoo too.

one day maybe I should see what's inside a church or such


----------



## technobabble66 (12/5/17)

malt junkie said:


> techno: poly cystic ovarian syndrome is not a normal find .... once you know you have them it then becomes normal. The scan that was explained to the missus was way out of normal even for PCOS 50c size. Nothing friendly grows that big that quick as I said we're hoping this one falls our way.


Hey MJ, apologies if I came across poorly, I more meant I hope that it's not as bad as you feared, and it's either something less sinister or, as per Micbrew, a misreading/mixup of initial scans. There's always a sliver of hope until the final confirmed diagnosis/biopsy. Maybe only a sliver, but it's something. 

My SWMBO & I went through something slightly similar 2-3 years ago. 6 months of a pronounced (& growing) abdominal lump and concerning symptoms with 3 scans showing abnormal but inconclusive results by increasingly senior specialists finally resulted in a diagnosis of 3 (v large) fibroids and a large dermoid cyst on an ovary (coincidentally ~ size of 50c piece). 6 months is a very very long time telling your wife it's all fine when from professional experience I know "fine" is normally quickly diagnosed on the first scan. But we were very lucky in the end. 

And yes, PCOS is definitely bad enough by itself! Plus everything else on top of that. Life really sucks sometimes [emoji53][emoji34]

Again, I hope you're both ok, and things finally go your way. 
And hopefully we can share a beer or 2 in July! [emoji6]


----------



## malt junkie (13/5/17)

To close this off, SWMBO had another scan yesterday, photo ID required, and then verbally check 2 more times, further signage has been placed about for staff. The head of the department and their top gun sonographer did the ultrasound, and all they found was PCOS (which she's has since she was a teen). Big relief!!
The head guy was really apologetic and understanding, spent nearly 2 hours with the missus. So had a few brews in celebration when she got home. Now I can get my head into the July swap.


----------



## mofox1 (15/5/17)

I came here for a quick rant off at Aus Post... but after the last couple pages I'm just going to piss off and take my FWP elsewhere.


----------



## Mardoo (16/5/17)

Feckin' hell malty, that kind of shit doesn't fly. I'm really sorry to hear it. I love the Aussie medical system compared to the US torture brigade ("Yeah we'll heal you, but you'll end up bankrupt and homeless. Your choice mate.") However the lack of accountability on the administrative level here is practically cruel. God forbid you should have "one of those lady things"…there's no mercy there. My wife has dangled on that hook far too many times. 

And thanks for the lubs guys. I'm doing well and the pain hasn't been anywhere near what I expected. A pleasant surprise. I'll be back home in the next couple days.

Glad things have come out well for you guys MJ, but too many times through that wringer can suck the life from people and families.


----------



## wynnum1 (19/5/17)

In Africa the lion, elephant, buffalo, rhinoceros and leopard – come to be called the Big Five and are a big tourist attraction in Australia we had the big two Ginia Rinehart and Clive Palmer but things are not looking good for tourists coming to Australia to see them in the wild they are a shadow of what they once where can someone help them before they become extinct.


----------



## manticle (19/5/17)

I just came from the pizza shop they have pizza some ham the cheese is nice but i fell off my bike wet trousers with a small pie hand


----------



## mofox1 (19/5/17)

I currently only have one user in my "blocked" list... Guess who.

I just wish it hid posts on the mobile app like it does in the web version.


----------



## Dave70 (19/5/17)

manticle said:


> I just came from the pizza shop*,* they have pizza*,* some ham*,* the cheese is nice*! B*ut i fell off my bike*,* wet trousers with a small 'pie hand'*. *


Do I win a T shirt or something?


----------



## Mardoo (19/5/17)

Did someone change this to the "I Dropped Acid 3 Hours Ago" thread???


----------



## manticle (19/5/17)

6 hours now...


----------



## Mardoo (19/5/17)

How's the pizza fit?


----------



## Camo6 (19/5/17)

Gotta say, the last time I was so perturbed about the lack of a period was about twenty years ago when I invested in cheap prophylactics.


----------



## manticle (19/5/17)

Mardoo said:


> How's the pizza fit?


Like a glove


----------



## Camo6 (19/5/17)

That's what I thought.


----------



## manticle (19/5/17)

Dave70 said:


> Do I win a T shirt or something?


https://goo.gl/images/QxgDoq


----------



## Bridges (19/5/17)

Like this? Winner winner pizza dinner...


----------



## micbrew (20/5/17)

what not olives ... outrageous


----------



## Stouter (20/5/17)

That looks disgusting, like weeping sores all over the body.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/5/17)

micbrew said:


> what not olives ... outrageous


...or anchovies.....


----------



## wynnum1 (21/5/17)

Help wanted guard dog training school.


----------



## Dave70 (22/5/17)

manticle said:


> https://goo.gl/images/QxgDoq


Tops!
I cant wait to just stand at the counter of Dominos and blow their minds as they ruminate over the kind of human that would produce a hot dog stuffed crust.


----------



## tugger (2/6/17)

After a break from brewing I looked in my grain bin to find a hole chewed through the plastic and the mice had eaten half of 2 bags of mo, some brown malt some crystal, basically everything was either full of shit or eaten hulls. 
I turfed and he whole lot into the green waste bin. 
Faaaaark.


----------



## wynnum1 (2/6/17)

tugger said:


> After a break from brewing I looked in my grain bin to find a hole chewed through the plastic and the mice had eaten half of 2 bags of mo, some brown malt some crystal, basically everything was either full of shit or eaten hulls.
> I turfed and he whole lot into the green waste bin.
> Faaaaark.
> 
> ...


You need some _zinc phosphide covered grain but its probably not legal to use in domestic house reacts with the acid in the stomach to form poison gas . _


----------



## tugger (2/6/17)

I have gone on a killing spree. 
I put commercial bait stations everywhere. 
I even got a night vision scope for the air rifle.


----------



## wynnum1 (10/6/17)

30 people were involved in a brawl at Murwillumbah is that near where Bribie G lives .


----------



## niftinev (10/6/17)

wynnum1 said:


> 30 people were involved in a brawl at Murwillumbah is that near where Bribie G lives .


just a short stroll


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/6/17)

That brawl ending up with 1 person being murdered


----------



## niftinev (10/6/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> That brawl ending up with 1 person being murdered


and his son is critical in hospital


----------



## Dave70 (14/6/17)

Cant see the likes on mine or others posts. How can I exploit / join the bandwagon effect without them. It could potentially **** with the comradery. 
Whats the use of being liked unless everybody knows it?


----------



## Grott (14/6/17)

I see your likes, the post you just did shows "malt junkie likes this"


----------



## Seaquebrew (15/6/17)

Can we get a dislike button

I don't like people much


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/6/17)

Seaquebrew said:


> Can we get a dislike button
> 
> I don't like people much


Guaranteed people will dislike you too if you use it. (rant there still isn't a laughing smiley!)

Think of the group man.


----------



## Grott (21/6/17)

Australia Post piss me off again!!!!! Delivery to Adelaide.
Parcel ordered in Brisbane am last Thursday, Aust. Post acknowledge receipt 4.08 pm Thur.
Process by AP 10.42 am Sunday!!! - Underwood QLD 
Tuesday 4.13pm parcel in AP - Sunshine Vic.
Wed 5.07am parcel in AP - Ardeer vic!!!!
The modern age of Australian Post customer service, then again if we have to pay those top dogs millions then something has to give.


----------



## Nullnvoid (21/6/17)

Yeah I reckon! It's shit.

I ordered something ordered something from Albury/Wodonga. Sat at Sunshine AP for 4 days. 

Currently sending something to Canberra and you guessed it, it's been at Sunshine for 3 days so far.


----------



## Grott (21/6/17)

your joking, what a f^^^k.


----------



## wynnum1 (21/6/17)

Grott said:


> Australia Post piss me off again!!!!! Delivery to Adelaide.
> Parcel ordered in Brisbane am last Thursday, Aust. Post acknowledge receipt 4.08 pm Thur.
> Process by AP 10.42 am Sunday!!! - Underwood QLD
> Tuesday 4.13pm parcel in AP - Sunshine Vic.
> ...


Why are they using Australia Post would think to Adelaide courier is the only option only use post when out in the bush.


----------



## mtb (21/6/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> Yeah I reckon! It's shit.
> 
> I ordered something ordered something from Albury/Wodonga. Sat at Sunshine AP for 4 days.
> 
> Currently sending something to Canberra and you guessed it, it's been at Sunshine for 3 days so far.


I didn't actually check in with you mate, did that minikeg make its way to you yet? If not.. another reason to slag off Auspost.

**Second continuing rant: I want my old effing emoticons back


----------



## Grott (21/6/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Why are they using Australia Post would think to Adelaide courier is the only option only use post when out in the bush.


Its Coopers, must have done a deal.


----------



## Nullnvoid (21/6/17)

Yeah, sorry, also meant to let you know it arrived! Came in a few days after you sent it.

Now it's all cleaned and sitting patiently. Got an IPA fermenting and will fill it on the weekend. Means only have to bottle half a batch. Happy Days!! Thanks again!

**That's not so much of a rant as continuing happiness!


----------



## madpierre06 (22/6/17)

I'm done. One of our best wins in years last night against a very good cockroach outfit and any enjoyment is killed off completely by more bitchin' and whinin' about the refs. Rant over!


----------



## goomboogo (22/6/17)

I find the 'bitchin and whinin' enhances my enjoyment.


----------



## Cerveja (22/6/17)

Grott said:


> Its Coopers, must have done a deal.


That's exactly why I no longer order through Coopers (Aus Post also seem to kick the cans the whole way) AND why I'm currently raging at Grays online. They've switched to Aus Post and don't get how much of a hassle it is to have to collect a parcel v all other couriers following directions and leaving the parcel as per my instructions. Latest non-delivery was because "driveway too long". Aus Post are lying c#*#s in their final death throes.


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/6/17)

I've had to send my BM controller to Germany at $76 (6 day trip according to AUSpost). Was that or 30-90 day shipping for $40. It's been sitting at Sunshine VIC since Saturday 1am.


----------



## Cerveja (22/6/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> I've had to send my BM controller to Germany at $76 (6 day trip according to AUSpost). Was that or 30-90 day shipping for $40. It's been sitting at Sunshine VIC since Saturday 1am.


C#*#s


----------



## wereprawn (23/6/17)

Seaquebrew said:


> Can we get a dislike button
> 
> I don't like people much


----------



## Droopy Brew (23/6/17)

madpierre06 said:


> I'm done. One of our best wins in years last night against a very good cockroach outfit and any enjoyment is killed off completely by more bitchin' and whinin' about the refs. Rant over!


Why? They do it every single game they lose irrespective of what the reffing is like. I remember a NSW colleague blaming the refs for the loss a couple of years ago when we dusted them to the tune of 50 points or so.
You know that the higher the shrill voices of NSW about the reffing, the more they are hurting and that can only be a good thing. Dont let it get to you, embrace the bitch.


----------



## Airgead (23/6/17)

Cerveja said:


> That's exactly why I no longer order through Coopers (Aus Post also seem to kick the cans the whole way) AND why I'm currently raging at Grays online. They've switched to Aus Post and don't get how much of a hassle it is to have to collect a parcel v all other couriers following directions and leaving the parcel as per my instructions. Latest non-delivery was because "driveway too long". Aus Post are lying c#*#s in their final death throes.


The problem with Aus post (from a mate who is a postie) is that 99% of parcel deliveries are outsourced to "independent contractors" at really tiny piecework rates. They get handed a full van of parcels and a day in which to deliver them. He worked out once that once you take driving time into account they have about 30 seconds per delivery if they want to get them all delivered and make enough money to eat with. If they actually get the parcel out of the van (which isn't loaded in delivery order) knock on the door, wait for you, wait for you to sign, hand the parcel over there is no way they can make their round and not pick up a bunch of non delivery penalties. So they whack a card in the letterbox and drop parcels in bulk at the post office. 

Anger should definitely be directed at Aus post but to the management and their sham contracting not to the poor sap who sticks a card in your box...


----------



## madpierre06 (23/6/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> Why? They do it every single game they lose irrespective of what the reffing is like. I remember a NSW colleague blaming the refs for the loss a couple of years ago when we dusted them to the tune of 50 points or so.
> You know that the higher the shrill voices of NSW about the reffing, the more they are hurting and that can only be a good thing. Dont let it get to you, embrace the bitch.



I worked there that night, never seen such a complete performance. By half time, there was almost a party atmosphere such that even cockroach supporters were high fiving our fans in acknowledgement of how good our mob was.


----------



## Blind Dog (23/6/17)

madpierre06 said:


> I'm done. One of our best wins in years last night against a very good cockroach outfit and any enjoyment is killed off completely by more bitchin' and whinin' about the refs. Rant over!


Guess you didn't read the balanced view published in the '11 ways the refs robbed NSW...' story on the Telegraph's website? Shocking; there were at least 15!

I've only ever had a passing interest in League, but the constant whingeing from so called fans when we lived in Sydney, whether it was Origin or their own NRL side, totally turned me off. Refs are human and they'll make mistakes, it's part of the game.


----------



## wynnum1 (23/6/17)

Has anyone in Queensland written some new sledging for the final game in Queensland like the barmy army sing at the cricket who can not forget NSW fans yelling "Wallies a wanker"


----------



## madpierre06 (23/6/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Has anyone in Queensland written some new sledging for the final game in Queensland like the barmy army sing at the cricket who can not forget NSW fans yelling "Wallies a wanker"



Yeah, who can forget them doing it during the playing of the national anthem when he was leading the Australian team against the poms? Quality fans. Don't know wyhy, but for some reason this year it really struck a nerve. You'd think we'd be used to it.


----------



## Rocker1986 (23/6/17)

One of my favourite things about beating NSW is watching their supporters all whinge like little bitches and come up with every excuse but how rubbish they played as to why they lost (again). It's actually ******* hilarious.


----------



## TheWiggman (23/6/17)

A bit hypocritical of the Queenslanders to suggest the New South Welshmen are whingers about reffing whenever they lose (which is sadly most of the time). When they won in 2014 in game 2 my Facebook feed was completely filled with Qld supporters reeling over the gifted series the refs handed over due to their sheer incompetence, never had a game been reffed so poorly. I would have expected after 8 years of success there would be a hint of sportsmanship or "good job lads, it's been a wild 8 years but you got there" and a firm shake of the hand, but a wink all the same because 1 in 9 isn't a good record. But no, they were ROBBED and even though a few series were won by Qld over controversial decisions (and 2 that I can recall that were simply wrong calls costing games) NSW should just wear them in their stride because it's only unfair if it happens to ME!
2 blatantly missed shepherds in the last game. And Slater's hit resulting in the first try? Yeah probably a harsh call, but Maloney was a completely clown for even doing it. If he didn't knock him out of play we wouldn't be talking about it, so NSW supporters should have a good hard look at themselves. I've reffed games and I'm sure I've missed shepherds so short of removing humans from the reffing job we're stuck with occasional poor or wrong decisions. I admit I'm disappointed with it, but that's reality. WELCOME TO SPORT.
Ferociously fast game. Solid attack, some really impressive defence, and for mine a fairly shitty finish to the game which is not surprising considering who I support. Save for the final result looking forward to more of the same in game 3.

Ed: I don't mean to tar all Queenslanders with the same brush, I'm only basing this on 100% of Qld people I know and encountered when I lived there for 5 years


----------



## Airgead (23/6/17)

As someone who deliberately filters all sport out of their news feed I have to ask.... Did some sort of interstate sporting contest happen recently? because otherwise the last dozen or so posts make no sense at all...


----------



## Dave70 (23/6/17)

Airgead said:


> As someone who deliberately filters all sport out of their news feed I have to ask.... Did some sort of interstate sporting contest happen recently? because otherwise the last dozen or so posts make no sense at all...



Yeah, I think it was that celebrity foot race where that Samoan guy named Lance was disqualified for backhanding his girlfriend whilst high on coke, drink driving and taking steroids. Or something.
Its hard to keep up. So I dont bother.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (23/6/17)

Tailgaters!  
I spend quite a bit of time in traffic and there is a shitfull behaviour more than usual out there at the moment.
Or maybe its in the stars or some shit that I've copped a pattern more than my share of it lately. Like every day this week.
Like a sticker on the back of my car saying: _Tailgate me with a bad attitude and erratic driving behaviour. _ 

These dipshits have no idea that me unfortunately being in front of them prevented them speeding through a safety camera.
Lanes full I couldn't let him through to get the pinch he deserved. He should be thanking me grrrr that [email protected] in the vx with a high viz top and a bad attitude and the rest. Some aggressive women drivers/tailgaters too! Whats with this crap?


----------



## Cerveja (23/6/17)

Airgead said:


> The problem with Aus post (from a mate who is a postie) is that 99% of parcel deliveries are outsourced to "independent contractors" at really tiny piecework rates. They get handed a full van of parcels and a day in which to deliver them. He worked out once that once you take driving time into account they have about 30 seconds per delivery if they want to get them all delivered and make enough money to eat with. If they actually get the parcel out of the van (which isn't loaded in delivery order) knock on the door, wait for you, wait for you to sign, hand the parcel over there is no way they can make their round and not pick up a bunch of non delivery penalties. So they whack a card in the letterbox and drop parcels in bulk at the post office.
> 
> Anger should definitely be directed at Aus post but to the management and their sham contracting not to the poor sap who sticks a card in your box...


Totally agree and that's where I've attempted to direct my complaints. Problem is twofold - 1 management have a huge wall around them and can't be contacted and 2 the local post offices just accept it all, pop the blinkers on and continue business as usual without realising their investment is almost bankrupt. I've given up and refuse to deal with anyone that uses them.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (23/6/17)

Hence Amazon you sheepoids. Whatya gonna do now? but the most hopeful job opportunities is
in the elimination of human skill, or shares in the progress of eliminating human hand skill.
Ponder that.


----------



## Blind Dog (23/6/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Hence Amazon you sheepoids. Whatya gonna do now? but to hopefully get a job in the progress of eliminating human hand skill.


Nope. Read it at least 5 times and I've absolutely no idea what you're saying.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/6/17)

Blind Dog said:


> Nope. Read it at least 5 times and I've absolutely no idea what you're saying.


So I presume you have shares in amazon?


----------



## Blind Dog (24/6/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> So I presume you have shares in amazon?


Nope. Just have no idea what your original post means. Might be a slow day for me, but you're usually less opaque (and I've usually had less alcohol)


----------



## Blind Dog (24/6/17)

Oh, and not trying to have a go or anything, I really just wanted to undestand what you meant. Apologies if it appeared otherwise (and rereading my post I do come across as a bit of a smart arse)


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/6/17)

Its easily forgivable. In my book.
I was throwing random satire thoughts.


----------



## malt and barley blues (24/6/17)

I nearly bought a share in Amazon once.


----------



## wynnum1 (25/6/17)

What they are worried about is that Amazon sells nearly anything and has a price try buying something in Australia you can not find anything shit web sites and if you do find a seller you know your getting ripped off look at all the ripoff prices on ebay if Amazon offers free postage in Australia there is going to be a lot of closures by second rate operators.


----------



## Grott (25/6/17)

Is GST payable on the Amazon purchases? It's going to stuff Ebay up a bit.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (25/6/17)

The worry is gloomy forecasts that if Amazon achieves its goals could put 80+% retail stores out of business. Stores that employ people were Amazons gigantic stock warehouses will be operated by robotics. Lost jobs/work wont merge to Amazon apart from courier drivers. They calculate losing millions/billions in the course of eliminating most, or all competition. A rising monopoly.
People used to think the duopoly of Coles and Woolies were the big bad guys now they are threatened to be gobbled up by this monster as well. Interesting times ahead.


----------



## Grott (29/6/17)

For years this state, SA, has always used the slogan "world leaders" in everything we attempt to do before we **** it up and that becomes the " world leader" embarrassment.

Well as of 1 July we are no longer 2nd in the world but "world leaders" in the cost of electricity, beating Denmark.

More businesses will piss off, just lost a recycling plant of plastic waste, 30 people. There bill is going from $80,000 a month to $180,000. The plastic granuals they were supplying is now going to effect other businesses and so on.

Ps. it's enough to make a person drink


----------



## wynnum1 (29/6/17)

SA did a lot of deals to steal work off other states its just karma


----------



## Grott (29/6/17)

Big broad statement. Like what? Highest :-energy costs, unemployment, population growth, people and businesses leaving, people/families with power cut off etc etc.

And we deserve that? Now that does piss me off! 

What a comment to make fellow Aussie?


----------



## wynnum1 (29/6/17)

o


Grott said:


> Big broad statement. Like what? Highest :-energy costs, unemployment, population growth, people and businesses leaving, people/families with power cut off etc etc.
> 
> And we deserve that? Now that does piss me off!
> 
> What a comment to make fellow Aussie?


Tell that to those who lost there jobs when companies relocated to SA.


----------



## Grott (29/6/17)

Your not making much logical sense.


----------



## Bridges (29/6/17)

Actually I'd guess more people with a low IQ vote coalition...
http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/austr...505269581161_1404690612895960#f172db417f656d8


----------



## knot_gillty (29/7/17)

Being a StKilda supporter!! One of the most frustrating things ever! ****!...


----------



## Truman42 (29/7/17)

knot_gillty said:


> Being a StKilda supporter!! One of the most frustrating things ever! ****!...


I feel your pain, so frustrating. I missed the second half. Didn't know the result and then saw the email notification for your post.


----------



## manticle (29/7/17)

Grott said:


> Your not making much logical sense.




You're not familiar with the forum's nonsense generator, then?


----------



## Grott (29/7/17)

No I wasn't but certainly are now.


----------



## Bridges (30/7/17)

I've stood up for halal certification in the past, probably won't again. I don't believe they fund terrorism but know that it pays this total flogs wages. There is no way possible a man in his position can justify this crap. More proof that facebook really the bottom of societies barrel as such too.


----------



## manticle (30/7/17)

You know as well as I that religion begets nutjobs.

One facebook post and you're abandoning a principle you've followed, sensibly for some time?

Yeah it pays his wages. My taxes pay for Pauline Hanson and Corey Bernardi.


----------



## manticle (30/7/17)

That reads to me like either a bad joke or hacked account but fuckit - happy for religious adherents to betray their insanity.

Not all religious adherents of course - just the mad ones


----------



## Bridges (30/7/17)

I suppose I'm just a bit disappointed, I know all religions attract zealots but I have had massive arguments with my own dad and defended halal certification, even had him seeing the benefits it provides for Australian businesses, then the guy who runs it undoes any good work that sane people may have done on his religions behalf. Last census said that the majority of Australians ticked the box stating they were no religion. Hopefully that graph can keep heading upwards.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/7/17)

I can continually rant about the human race. All racist. The race is to out breed everyone else to be the dominating race. Leading to overpopulation of the increasing troublesome species.
I did feel some hope when the census appears to show a lessening value of religion in Australia. But my skeptical side thinks its possibly just an appearance when people aren't being honest on the census form. There are many reasons why people may not want admit to their religion or reveal their true beliefs to our governments knowledge.


----------



## manticle (30/7/17)

I read it again- yep, bad joke.

For which he should be held accountable but no more, nor less than many others.

And by bad, I mean shit.


----------



## Brownsworthy (30/7/17)

Elmouelhy has simply shown us that 'bigots' can be of any race or religious persuasion.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/7/17)

I am not racist. I hate people equally


----------



## abyss (30/7/17)

**** Santa and the Easter bunny teach your kids about nature and what's left of the real world I say.


----------



## knot_gillty (30/7/17)

abyss said:


> **** Santa and the Easter bunny teach your kids about nature and what's left of the real world I say.



Been doing this for ages. My kids love the hunting, fishing, camping, 4wding life style. 

Couple of years ago, my 2 boys. 






My daughter last year. 






Me and the inlaws making venison snags from a couple of deer I shot. 






The family love this sort of life. Only problem is I don't get to go out as much as I'd like. I'm coaching my middle boy in under 10's footy this year. Got finals in 2 weeks. After footy comes hunting and fishing!!!


----------



## Droopy Brew (31/7/17)

That feral cat is a ripper. Its funny, you will probably cop some hate for posting pictures of dead animals and will be told that you are a nature hater.
Getting out an enjoying nature encourages kids to look after the environment but you will always get the bitching about destroying the environment, blood lust blah blah blah and mostly from city dwellers who hardly ever poke their noses beyond the burbs.


----------



## knot_gillty (31/7/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> That feral cat is a ripper. Its funny, you will probably cop some hate for posting pictures of dead animals and will be told that you are a nature hater.
> Getting out an enjoying nature encourages kids to look after the environment but you will always get the bitching about destroying the environment, blood lust blah blah blah and mostly from city dwellers who hardly ever poke their noses beyond the burbs.



That cat is a fox but you get the same amount of hate. There's a bloody Facebook page and organization in Sydney called Sydney fox rescue. These imbeciles want to catch and re-home foxes. They also think that we should desex them and release them... They're eating the native animals guys, not rooting them!! Haha


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/7/17)

i think its is great that you are teaching your kids to shoot feral animals properly. These animals need to be eradicated

I have no sympathy them cat luv'n city animal rights mob. I hope they foam at the mouth with rage at those photo's and pop a few blood vessels

Pass me the .17


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/7/17)

knot_gillty said:


> That cat is a fox but you get the same amount of hate. There's a bloody Facebook page and organization in Sydney called Sydney fox rescue. These imbeciles want to catch and re-home foxes. They also think that we should desex them and release them... They're eating the native animals guys, not rooting them!! Haha



We have a ******* " Rabbit Sanctuary" here on the edge of town....mind ******* boggles at times

And dont get me started on the " woa is me" mad cat lady and her cat haven ( which is a registered ******* charity for christs sake ) with about 100 cats


----------



## madpierre06 (31/7/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> We have a ******* " Rabbit Sanctuary" here on the edge of town....mind ******* boggles at times
> 
> And dont get me started on the " woa is me" mad cat lady and her cat haven ( which is a registered ******* charity for christs sake ) with about 100 cats



Please tell me you're kidding???


----------



## Grott (31/7/17)

Now that's what you do with feral cats in a wild life sanctuary. Wamsley was quite famous here in the Adelaide hills.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/7/17)

madpierre06 said:


> Please tell me you're kidding???




I wish I was...trust me...I wish i was


----------



## madpierre06 (31/7/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I wish I was...trust me...I wish i was



Rabbit sanctuary????? I remember when my uncle was the govt appointed myxomatosis dude.....they couldn't kill enough of the damn things, with their cute little bunny ears and pestilential numbers.

Idea: combine the cat haven, rabbit sanctuary, rehabbed foxes, and the numbnuts who think it's a great idea to do these things injside a brick walled enclosure, paid for by the mexicans.


----------



## Mardoo (31/7/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> We have a ******* " Rabbit Sanctuary" here on the edge of town....mind ******* boggles at times
> 
> And dont get me started on the " woa is me" mad cat lady and her cat haven ( which is a registered ******* charity for christs sake ) with about 100 cats


Cats make good tamales. Prolly good tacos too.


----------



## n87 (31/7/17)

******* Telstra.... That is all


----------



## Bribie G (31/7/17)

Haven't been able to find my glasses for a week. For some reason I'd worn them into the shower and put them on the soap dish.

Thankfully I have a good weekly hygiene routine.


----------



## Grott (31/7/17)

From a previous report by you on showering you had 3 out of 7 chances of finding them.
Did alcohol have anything to do with you having your glasses in the shower? Or you just need them to find if?


----------



## Bribie G (31/7/17)

I generally keep my eyes closed to avoid seeing my sinful body


----------



## warra48 (31/7/17)

Bribie G said:


> Haven't been able to find my glasses for a week. For some reason I'd worn them into the shower and put them on the soap dish.
> 
> Thankfully I have a good weekly hygiene routine.



That routine is obviously whether you need it or not ???


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/7/17)

Bribie G said:


> Haven't been able to find my glasses for a week. For some reason I'd worn them into the shower and put them on the soap dish.
> 
> Thankfully I have a good weekly hygiene routine.



This place is going down hill...pass me detol


----------



## manticle (31/7/17)

I live in a state with no foxes - the idea of a sanctuary is a bit ******* weird. We have rabbits (in the state, not at home) and as cute as one can be, same thing. Cats with no owners/responsibility taken aren't far off. I have two cats, love them to death and melt when I even see a picture of one but keep them away from ******* native wildlife. 

There might be a small fraction of goofy redneck, arsehole hunters but if we want to encourage humane slaughter for consumption, we should be encouraging more hunting (only catch/trap/shoot what you can eat) and less supermarket shopping. The ignorant shopper is doing more harm than most hunters and fishers.


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/17)

I may eventually move to Tas - looking forward to buying a ute big enough to carry a deer home. Want to go halves in the butchering?

BTW I hope your photos don't include shots of your cats actually ******* native wildlife, you can get into trouble for that sort of thing.


----------



## manticle (1/8/17)

Yes to the deer 
No to the animal relations


----------



## Grott (1/8/17)

"Farmers are also able to obtain culling permits to protect crops."
There's something not right here. Apparently heaps of deer, plagues of kangaroo, camels, goats and water buffalo in this country but in general I only see expensive second grade beef, pork and lamb in our supermarkets and general butchers. ( yes, you can get top grade but I can't get a bank loan for it)


----------



## Dave70 (1/8/17)

Farming goats is the new black, so much so, farmers can hardly keep up with demand. I've never understood it. Sheep are vacuous, high maintence and ******* useless. Essentially the Kardiashans of the farmyard. Plonk one in the middle of nowhere and it stand there bleating until it becomes becomes flyblown and falls over dead, yet we persist in farming them. But do the same with a goat, and you'll be up to your neck in no time. 
We should all be rocking mohair jumpers and eating mutton curries like nobody's business in Australia. Riding on the goats, back as it were. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-10-22/australias-goat-industry-goes-from-feral-to-farmed/7956106


----------



## Grott (1/8/17)

You have a good point Dave. The quality of lamb in general has been deteriorating for a long time now and those farmed on lush pastures don't get to my table. (hard to find, hard to justify the cost)
However goat, dollar for dollar is becoming the better option and should become more available.


----------



## wynnum1 (1/8/17)

What about the fish Tilapia they say here in Queensland that its impossible to eradicate but its illegal to eat the fish why do they not start up some farms for these fish and could be eaten instead of Basa from Asia.


----------



## Grott (1/8/17)

Do you know why it's illegal to eat? Carp also can not be return to the water but at least you can eat them


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/17)

Queensland. That's why.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> Farming goats is the new black, so much so, farmers can hardly keep up with demand. I've never understood it. Sheep are vacuous, high maintence and ******* useless. Essentially the Kardiashans of the farmyard. Plonk one in the middle of nowhere and it stand there bleating until it becomes becomes flyblown and falls over dead, yet we persist in farming them. But do the same with a goat, and you'll be up to your neck in no time.
> We should all be rocking mohair jumpers and eating mutton curries like nobody's business in Australia. Riding on the goats, back as it were.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-10-22/australias-goat-industry-goes-from-feral-to-farmed/7956106



Goats are actually much better suited to OZ than sheep. They dont damage the land like sheep by stripping out every last blade of grass. Goats as a rule dont eat a lot f grass and like the tuff woody plants out west. They also dont suffer flies and worms either and pretty much look after themselves 

And goat is very nice to eat as well


----------



## Dave70 (1/8/17)

wynnum1 said:


> What about the fish Tilapia they say here in Queensland that its impossible to eradicate but its illegal to eat the fish why do they not start up some farms for these fish and could be eaten instead of Basa from Asia.



ALDI source their Basa from Vietnam. Basa farmed in the more or less the open sewer Mekong river. Those Tialpia must be pretty bad to be illegal.


----------



## Dave70 (1/8/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Goats are actually much better suited to OZ than sheep. They dont damage the land like sheep by stripping out every last blade of grass. Goats as a rule dont eat a lot f grass and like the tuff woody plants out west. They also dont suffer flies and worms either and pretty much look after themselves
> 
> And goat is very nice to eat as well



Plus they can be fed on laundry, according to the nursery rhyme about that disturbed sadist Bill Grogan..

*Bill Grogan’s Goat 

Bill Grogan’s goat,
Was feeling fine.
Ate three red shirts,
Right off the line.

Bill took a stick,
Gave him a whack,
And tied that goat,
To the railroad track. 

The whistle blew,
The train grew nigh,
Bill Grogan’s goat,
Was doomed to die.

He heaved a sigh,
Of awful pain,
Coughed up the shirts,
And flagged the train! *


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/8/17)

I did have to Google the 'not for eating' couldn't believe it, African nations eat them, why not Queensland, we have (or had them in Victoria in the cooling ponds at Hazelwood Power station) don't know if they or the Barramundi survived pulling the plug on the power station. Carp are high in nutritional value but we don't eat them either.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/8/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I did have to Google the 'not for eating' couldn't believe it, African nations eat them, why not Queensland, we have (or had them in Victoria in the cooling ponds at Hazelwood Power station) don't know if they or the Barramundi survived pulling the plug on the power station. Carp are high in nutritional value but we don't eat them either.




Our euro carp are a prick of a fish, full of fine bones and taste like shit, even if you bleed them

If they where good to eat then everyone would be eating them and we wouldnt have a problem


----------



## Droopy Brew (1/8/17)

knot_gillty said:


> That cat is a fox but you get the same amount of hate. There's a bloody Facebook page and organization in Sydney called Sydney fox rescue. These imbeciles want to catch and re-home foxes. They also think that we should desex them and release them... They're eating the native animals guys, not rooting them!! Haha


I thought it was a fox at first glance but looks more like a cat from the photo. I know we get them that big out west of here. 
Thinking of starting a cane toad and Tilapia sanctuary myself.


----------



## Grott (1/8/17)

You can get a decent fillet off the tail area on large carp but must be soaked in vinegar to get rid of the muddy taste. Great for fish patties after good mincing.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/8/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Our euro carp are a prick of a fish, full of fine bones and taste like shit, even if you bleed them
> 
> If they where good to eat then everyone would be eating them and we wouldnt have a problem


Didn't say they were good to eat just high on the nutritional value scale, very nice smoked apparently, but then you are going into the carcinoma territory. Used to go out with a Russian girl who's mother prefered carp to trout, used to have it on Christmas day as a delicacy.


----------



## Droopy Brew (1/8/17)

The reason tilapia are not allowed to be taken (or returned- must be killed and buried over 2m from the waters edge IIRC) is to prevent the spread of them. They are one of the most eaten fish worldwide (they still taste like shit compared to most of our natives- but you can live of it) however the QLD gov doesnt want to promote this as people may start to stock them in dams etc, which may spread them into other catchments.
And yet aquarium shops can still sell them to the public- go figure.


----------



## Grott (1/8/17)

Unbelievable Droopy Brew.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (1/8/17)

Did a lot of rabbit shooting when we were kids, tasted alright in the pot. Knocked off the odd fox if we came across one (or whistled one up). Pigs too, but I'm not keen on dogs which are a bit of a must if you're into pigging. The wild pigs can be plagued with parasites, so best to get some piglets, worm them and fatten them up.
Very fond memories of the bush when I was a kid. Knew how to read prints and scats.. town bound now. Miss the bush...


----------



## GregMeady (1/8/17)

Grott said:


> Unbelievable Droopy Brew.


I find a viagra and a couple of pole dancers can turn an Unbelievable Droopy Brew into an Unbelievable Brew


----------



## knot_gillty (1/8/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I did have to Google the 'not for eating' couldn't believe it, African nations eat them, why not Queensland, we have (or had them in Victoria in the cooling ponds at Hazelwood Power station) don't know if they or the Barramundi survived pulling the plug on the power station. Carp are high in nutritional value but we don't eat them either.



The company I work for have a crew out at Hazelwood. They'll be there another couple of months. We're devo'd the station closed, not just because of all the jobs lost (a few of my mates lost their jobs there and the ripple effect will be felt far and wide!!) but also because of the barra. It was said that because of the artesian water that enters the bottom of the mine coming out at around 50C that the barra would be fine. They aren't fine at all. They've just done a barra cull. I'm glad I fished there and got a bloody ripper but I should've kept it. Looked extremely healthy and would've looked great on the wall near my deer head...

Went 800mm, absolute stonker for the dam with such young fish!! Hooked a smaller one on my second cast there, caught and landed this on my 9th cast. Turns out it's the only one I've landed... haha. Hooked up to about half a dozen small ones but just can't land them.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (1/8/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> The reason tilapia are not allowed to be taken (or returned- must be killed and buried over 2m from the waters edge IIRC) is to prevent the spread of them. They are one of the most eaten fish worldwide (they still taste like shit compared to most of our natives- but you can live of it) however the QLD gov doesnt want to promote this as people may start to stock them in dams etc, which may spread them into other catchments.
> And yet aquarium shops can still sell them to the public- go figure.


Aquarium shops can sell Tilapia here in Aus?Or did you mean Carp?
I remember the rule being mentioned in my research of Aquaponics. 
$35,000 fine per fish, alive or dead for Tilapia. (thats a vague memory dont quote me on that)
So that's' basically possession of Tilapia at all including to go on your dinner plate?
Tricky rule considering people should pull as many as they can of them out of the waters so I'm uncertain of the detailed law... 
They are hard to kill fish so their the go to most fool proof fish to farm and raise around the world.
Another introduced thing that becomes vermin/pest here and takes over everything else in the waters.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/8/17)

Healthy looking Barra, I had heard they grew quickly in the pondage, going after silver perch today at Waterways, they are all big in there, haven't caught any under a kilo.


----------



## wynnum1 (2/8/17)

Grott said:


> Do you know why it's illegal to eat? Carp also can not be return to the water but at least you can eat them


In Queensland, it is illegal to have tilapia in your possession. This includes eating them.

The maximum penalty for possession is $200,000.


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/8/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Aquarium shops can sell Tilapia here in Aus?Or did you mean Carp?
> I remember the rule being mentioned in my research of Aquaponics.
> $35,000 fine per fish, alive or dead for Tilapia. (thats a vague memory dont quote me on that)
> So that's' basically possession of Tilapia at all including to go on your dinner plate?
> ...


Actually not Tilapia but the same family- cichlids. Mouth brooders as well and just as hardy. This is how tilapia got into our waterways but as is typical of the government they shut the gate after the horse has bolted (eg Whitespot disease).


----------



## knot_gillty (2/8/17)

wynnum1 said:


> In Queensland, it is illegal to have tilapia in your possession. This includes eating them.
> 
> The maximum penalty for possession is $200,000.



Also illegal to own a pet rabbit isn't it?


----------



## Dave70 (2/8/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Our euro carp are a prick of a fish, full of fine bones and taste like shit, even if you bleed them
> 
> If they where good to eat then everyone would be eating them and we wouldnt have a problem



Apparently its the histamines released when you skull drag the fish up the bank and let it flop around that are responsible for the muddy taste. The trick is to get them into an ice slurry ASAP.
Not much you can do about the bones, and I hate bony fish. So I never bothered pursuing it. 

I will say another fish that get a bad wrap seems to be Australian salmon for being to stongly flavored. Back when I actually had time on weekends, I can recall seeing blokes who were targeting stuff like Taylor throwing them back when fishing on the beach. Personally I never had a problem with them. Fine if fresh and bled early. With a handful of spices and some bread crumbs they make a great fishcake. 
Trouble with carp as a foodstuff is an image one for sure. Its always going to be a tough sell..


----------



## Bribie G (2/8/17)

When I lived in Israel on a kibbutz in the Jezreel Valley there was a lake shared among several neighbouring kibbutzim and well stocked with carp. They would take turns in sending out the communal boat once a week, and carp day was great, simply deep fried and everyone got a carp each at dinner time. Tasted ok to me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> Trouble with carp as a foodstuff is an image one for sure. Its always going to be a tough sell..



Yeah, but mix it with Kale puree' Chia, Wheatgrass and bio-dynamic water it and you would sell shit loads to the inner city trendies and hipsters


----------



## tugger (2/8/17)




----------



## manticle (2/8/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yeah, but mix it with Kale puree' Chia, Wheatgrass and bio-dynamic water it and you would sell shit loads to the inner city trendies and hipsters



I'm thinking of starting a thistle and blackberry sanctuary and could use that idea to help fund it.

Or maybe the proceeds from my 'adopt a cane toad' scheme


----------



## Camo6 (2/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> Apparently its the histamines released when you skull drag the fish up the bank and let it flop around that are responsible for the muddy taste. The trick is to get them into an ice slurry ASAP.
> Not much you can do about the bones, and I hate bony fish. So I never bothered pursuing it.
> 
> I will say another fish that get a bad wrap seems to be Australian salmon for being to stongly flavored. Back when I actually had time on weekends, I can recall seeing blokes who were targeting stuff like Taylor throwing them back when fishing on the beach. Personally I never had a problem with them. Fine if fresh and bled early. With a handful of spices and some bread crumbs they make a great fishcake.
> Trouble with carp as a foodstuff is an image one for sure. Its always going to be a tough sell..




That's a no from me thanks Dave. Bled quickly and eaten fresh they're still not to my tastes. I remember enjoying salmon I'd caught as a youngster when the old man cut them in chunks and deep fried them in batter but I reckon that could make trout taste good too... I've heard smoking them is one of the best ways to enjoy them but for me, I'll happily enjoy the fight they give (especially on light gear) and then let them go. Which I'll hopefully be doing this weekend as I try out my new surf outfit.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (2/8/17)

Down in the Murray I recall jumping into a shallow billabong one day and whacking a few Carp on the head with a shovel... Didn't need a bow for that.

Latest I heard they were releasing a herpes virus to sort them out.

Rabbits got immune to Myxo after a while so I don't know how the herpes will go on the Carp.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/8/17)

Well that's just bloody lovely. How many times have humans screwed things up thinking they were being smart.
Imagine the headlines:
_*
Herpes outbreak hits local town after Carp culling experiment. *_


----------



## knot_gillty (2/8/17)

manticle said:


> I'm thinking of starting a thistle and blackberry sanctuary and could use that idea to help fund it.
> 
> Or maybe the proceeds from my 'adopt a cane toad' scheme



Well if you're doing thistle and blackberry, I'll do a ragwort sanctuary.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (2/8/17)

Put up a humpy and negative gear it. Malc and will call you an Innovative investor'


----------



## dougsbrew (2/8/17)

How awesome is it that australian cricketers are wanting more tax payer money and the people they have to convince are those on tax payer money haha..


----------



## knot_gillty (2/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Put up a humpy and negative gear it. Malc and will call you an Innovative investor'



A humpy like this??...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/8/17)

Just a bigger version of my old girl


----------



## Dave70 (3/8/17)

The least you could have done was crop your thumb / penis out of the photo.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> The least you could have done was crop your thumb / penis out of the photo.



Best I can do with my limited piant skills


----------



## Dave70 (3/8/17)

To old bangers of roughly the same vintage there, one thrashed, one not.


----------



## Grott (3/8/17)

No need to state which one!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> To old bangers of roughly the same vintage there, one thrashed, one not.



Yeah mine is just about rooted ( this is a technical term that only a few would understand ). Its had a lot of K's under under its bonnet

Its getting an Austin Healey 1200 transplant built by this man to specs in this article http://russellengineering.com.au/project-68mm-part-3/

And a full body off resto




I will be broke for a bit, but is will be worth it


----------



## Dave70 (4/8/17)

******* ducks, mocking me and my Bunnings plastic bird of prey hawk I strung up over the pool, not even the vacuum chugging away underneath puts them off.
Every day, mountains of shit in the pool and on the pavers. Now, I wont be luring them with seed and sniping them like Chris Kyle from behind the curtains, like the Indian minors, so any non lethal solutions to move them on my neighbors much nicer pools would be appreciated.


----------



## Grott (4/8/17)

Are they there only am or all day?
1) your birds too low, can you get it up a bit (pole to push the string up like the old cloths lines)
2) attach something to the string so any wind will make it move
3) squirt them with a hose at a bit of pressure (doesn't hurt them) as they don't like that a will piss off and not return if done a few times.

4) if all else fails sit outside with them and get pissed, the alcohol should promote love for them.


----------



## homebrewnewb (4/8/17)

I know a few Labs and Kelpies that would be keen to introduce themselves to any avian fool enough to loiter around their lawn area.


----------



## yurgy (4/8/17)

rubber snake?


----------



## Pnutapper (4/8/17)

https://www.predatorpeestore.com/peecoy.html


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/8/17)

Bird cannon?


----------



## homebrewnewb (4/8/17)

duck shits itself as it flys off, defeats purpose. 
sucks to be the neighbour of the cannon


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/8/17)

I was jesting : ) 

Bird cannons would be illegal in a residential area.


----------



## Pnutapper (4/8/17)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/8/17)

12 gauge shoty with solids


----------



## Dave70 (4/8/17)

All fine suggestions.
I intend to cover all bases by soaking a drunk Labrador in Coyote piss, tying a rubber snake round it and firing it from a cannon.


----------



## homebrewnewb (4/8/17)

Monty Python did it first though.


----------



## bungers81 (4/8/17)

Cheap pool cover with a roller on my pool. Never had an issue with them and there's plenty of them around.


----------



## wynnum1 (4/8/17)

You need the pigs from footrot flats .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/8/17)

mmmm Peking Duck


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/8/17)

We have the same problem...Mrs Grumpy thinks its cute. (she doesnt have to clean the pool)

There is a product called Duck Off - I havent tried it but the pool shop guy reckons it keeps them away.






Not sure what chemical it would be - but apparently its harmless to us but the ducks hate it in the water


----------



## homebrewnewb (4/8/17)

Duck Off aka Coyote piss.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/8/17)

Anyone got a pet coyote us pool owners can borrow


----------



## Grott (4/8/17)

As they say -"If you can't beat them, join them." Mmmmm no don't. That would me pissing and crapping in your own pool.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (4/8/17)

I bought one of those Bunnings hawks to scare off Noisy Miners that attacked their own reflections in a glass door from dawn til dusk.

The Bunnings hawk was useless and became more of a launch pad than a deterrent.

We hung some shiny metallic spiral thing that glistens in the sun and twists with the wind. The farking Miners shit themselves and haven't been back.

It doesn't seem to have the same effect on pigeons though.

Worth a try with ducks.


----------



## manticle (4/8/17)

Got to be a solution that ends with you eating the ducks.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/8/17)

I wasted $30 on Rubber snakes. They don't work! curse those numbskulls who post such rubbish advice on a google search.
The shiny flickery tapes and such do work. Although relentless pilfering black birds may get used to them after a while.
Birds are so skittish so the shiny stuff in a breeze throws off changing light and shadows that startle them off.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (4/8/17)




----------



## manticle (4/8/17)

Holy god.

Nerdy diy gun building weirdo. And I live in a suburb of weirdos.


----------



## Grott (4/8/17)

Are you any good at casting a net Dave, then


manticle said:


> Got to be a solution that ends with you eating the ducks.



could be the fitting result.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/8/17)

Duck is a good meal


----------



## wynnum1 (5/8/17)

"CSI: Miami" Dissolved (TV Episode 2009)


----------



## Brewnicorn (7/8/17)

**** Monday.


----------



## Camo6 (7/8/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> ****, so glad it's an industrial RDO this Monday.



Fixed this for you.


----------



## Brewnicorn (7/8/17)

Haha ok Camo6... you win this round.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/8/17)

Progressing Draconianism.
Not that I care a lot for twittering civil servants but they are going to start hangings of civil servants for using emoticons. 
Its inappropriate for you to like or dislike. You will be chastised, or sacked, or sued even....
I mean honestly. To think that you could get yourself sacked because you like a comment that your hierarchy doesn't. 
The realization that free speech is dead. 

Oops! I should not have posted that!


----------



## Bribie G (7/8/17)

McDonalds ad in the UK. The infamous "dead dad" ad. 
Really wonderful how this company supports and comforts bereaved kids.


----------



## Bribie G (7/8/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> **** Monday.


Yup, good idea. Then Wank Wednesday.


----------



## Grott (7/8/17)

Then 99, change hands Friday


----------



## manticle (7/8/17)

Bribie G said:


> McDonalds ad in the UK. The infamous "dead dad" ad.
> Really wonderful how this company supports and comforts bereaved kids.





That's terrific.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (9/8/17)

Braided ******* flexi hoses...

The hot water hose in our ensuite vanity burst last night while we were all down the other end of the house.
Half the bedroom floor flooded, seeped through into the spare bedroom and along the corridor, and that was only in about 15 minutes.

We now have a variety of contents and chests of drawers and bedside tables all over the place and 6 tropical cyclone class fans running full bore.

A $10 component...$1000s worth of damage.

Just lucky we were home. Loss assessor reckons he's assessed 6 of these this week.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (9/8/17)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Braided ******* flexi hoses...
> 
> The hot water hose in our ensuite vanity burst last night while we were all down the other end of the house.
> Half the bedroom floor flooded, seeped through into the spare bedroom and along the corridor, and that was only in about 15 minutes.
> ...


That is bad. What brand? Just want to check its not the ones I've got. That's total recall worthy.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (9/8/17)

Oh, and a general rant. Posturing Nutbags and Nukes.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (9/8/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> That is bad. What brand? Just want to check its not the ones I've got. That's total recall worthy.


We've moved into temp accommodation for the night, no-one was resting in that joint. I can't quite remember the brand but i don't think it's brand specific. Check them for bulges, rust or any leaks. When i started googling this morning (well after the horse had bolted) there were heaps of links coming up with bad news stories.

I'm far from a crusader but it's worth a quick check. We're insured and youi (no affill) have been great so far, but it's disruptive to say the least and there are plenty of 'intangible' costs.


----------



## Pnutapper (10/8/17)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> We've moved into temp accommodation for the night, no-one was resting in that joint. I can't quite remember the brand but i don't think it's brand specific. Check them for bulges, rust or any leaks. When i started googling this morning (well after the horse had bolted) there were heaps of links coming up with bad news stories.
> 
> I'm far from a crusader but it's worth a quick check. We're insured and youi (no affill) have been great so far, but it's disruptive to say the least and there are plenty of 'intangible' costs.



The general recommendation for braided hoses is that they are replaced every 5 years as a preventative maintenance excercise. I found this out after the same thing happened to me while I was at work. Hot water burst and was running for approx 12 hours before a neighbor rang me to let me know.

I have now tagged and dated every braided hose in the place.


----------



## Dave70 (10/8/17)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> We've moved into temp accommodation for the night, no-one was resting in that joint. I can't quite remember the brand but i don't think it's brand specific. Check them for bulges, rust or any leaks. When i started googling this morning (well after the horse had bolted) there were heaps of links coming up with bad news stories.
> 
> I'm far from a crusader but it's worth a quick check. We're insured and youi (no affill) have been great so far, but it's disruptive to say the least and there are plenty of 'intangible' costs.



We use to use Abey brand ezy hookers, though I've noticed they sell them at Bunnings now, so I dont know if standards have slipped. They're more expensive, but you know what they say. 
The amount of sub par (dangerous) building materials floating around is a ******* scandal.


----------



## wynnum1 (10/8/17)

Pnutapper said:


> The general recommendation for braided hoses is that they are replaced every 5 years as a preventative maintenance excercise. I found this out after the same thing happened to me while I was at work. Hot water burst and was running for approx 12 hours before a neighbor rang me to let me know.
> 
> I have now tagged and dated every braided hose in the place.


Replace with fixed metal pipe if that is possible same with the plastic pipes they started using and the rats ate.


----------



## Dave70 (10/8/17)

Pnutapper said:


> The general recommendation for* braided hoses is that they are replaced every 5 years as a preventative maintenance *excercise. I found this out after the same thing happened to me while I was at work. Hot water burst and was running for approx 12 hours before a neighbor rang me to let me know.
> 
> I have now tagged and dated every braided hose in the place.



If thats the case, thats insane. The plain old rubber brake lines - not to mention fancy braided ones - in your car last more or less last the life of the vehicle, have an operating range in the order of 500 - 1500 PSI and can cop cop well over 200 deg c. The maximum domestic water pressure is a paltry 72 psi and perhaps a max temp of 75 deg (unless you fiddle with the thermostat) plus the hoses under a sink operate in a far less hostile environment. In fairness, I'm not comparing apples to apples here, but obviously the materials and construction method for any fitting you need to swap out every five years are total shit. A tap washer is about the only thing in a domestic water system that should require freshening up now and then. 
Abey, last time I looked, gave a ten year warranty on their flexible fittings.


----------



## Pnutapper (10/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> If thats the case, thats insane. The plain old rubber brake lines - not to mention fancy braided ones - in your car last more or less last the life of the vehicle, have an operating range in the order of 500 - 1500 PSI and can cop cop well over 200 deg c. The maximum domestic water pressure is a paltry 72 psi and perhaps a max temp of 75 deg (unless you fiddle with the thermostat) plus the hoses under a sink operate in a far less hostile environment. In fairness, I'm not comparing apples to apples here, but obviously the materials and construction method for any fitting you need to swap out every five years are total shit. A tap washer is about the only thing in a domestic water system that should require freshening up now and then.
> Abey, last time I looked, gave a ten year warranty on their flexible fittings.


I completely agree that it is a clusterfark...
The plumber that replaced all of mine, said that I would be a fool to trust the 10 year period advertised by the manufacturer. And for the sake of all the hoops that need to be jumped through with insurance, not to mention a month in a serviced apartment - I wasn't going to argue. It took 3 dehumidifiers and three blowers running 24 / 7 for 2 weeks before they could get stuck in to putting the place back together. 
I am sure that all of this could be claimed on a manufacturer's warranty, but I also reckon there would be even more hoops to jump through than RACV insurance made me jump through.


----------



## Mardoo (11/8/17)

So, you know, just who are we pleasing with all this mumbo jumbo Cert III (and otherwise) shit?? I know there need to be some controls, but when it comes down to copying shit from a book in order to pass (having tried independent thinking and been unreasonably knocked back) WHO are we pleasing, and do they have any...ANY experience at all in the execution of the duties proscribed? I'm more than happy to learn from folks who know, but to kowtow to folks who can barely write a test...**** off! Is this what human intelligence and potential has come down to? Twenty-three year-olds writing tests that please the government requirements with zero actual real-world experience, because they went through the program? If that's the case, time to **** some shit up, I reckon.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/8/17)

Mardoo said:


> So, you know, just who are we pleasing with all this mumbo jumbo Cert III (and otherwise) shit?? I know there need to be some controls, but when it comes down to copying shit from a book in order to pass (having tried independent thinking and been unreasonably knocked back) WHO are we pleasing, and do they have any...ANY experience at all in the execution of the duties proscribed? I'm more than happy to learn from folks who know, but to kowtow to folks who can barely write a test...**** off! Is this what human intelligence and potential has come down to? Twenty-three year-olds writing tests that please the government requirements with zero actual real-world experience, because they went through the program? If that's the case, time to **** some shit up, I reckon.


Nailed it, these mobs are writing assessments against performance criteria as a mapping exercise so they can demonstrate to the so called regulators that they are compliant. I started a diploma in management with one of these mobs to prove a point. For the first unit of competency, I went straight to training.gov, copied the content of the performance criteria and scope and pasted it directly to the assignment/assessment. Received back a glowing response from the "trainer", I then told them what I had done and asked for a refund.
A lot of these RPL mobs are just information collection agencies that send your info off to third parties for assessment and issuance of the qual. Australian quals are a disgrace at the moment.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/8/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Nailed it, these mobs are writing assessments against performance criteria as a mapping exercise so they can demonstrate to the so called regulators that they are compliant. I started a diploma in management with one of these mobs to prove a point. For the first unit of competency, I went straight to training.gov, copied the content of the performance criteria and scope and pasted it directly to the assignment/assessment. Received back a glowing response from the "trainer", I then told them what I had done and asked for a refund.
> A lot of these RPL mobs are just information collection agencies that send your info off to third parties for assessment and issuance of the qual. Australian quals are a disgrace at the moment.



Sure are...complete ******* joke. You no longer get trained, just certified


----------



## Mardoo (11/8/17)

So true.


----------



## Cerveja (11/8/17)

True story. High school students in QLD need 20 points to get their leaving certificate (QCE). They gain these by passing a minimum of 5 subjects for 2 years. However, they can get 8 points straight up by completing a Cert III in whatever that is simply a tick and flick exercise that my 8 year old could do. Correct, it's the equivalent of studying and passing an approved subject for 2 years and I know of one course they can complete in days. In fact, students at risk of not getting their QCE are quickly enrolled in said course. Not a good look for high schools to have students exiting without a piece of paper. No matter that they are either not capable or too lazy to think.


----------



## Cerveja (11/8/17)

And when I say tick and flick I mean all assessment is open book and if they fail they get to keep doing the assessment until they pass. Big $$$ in it for the providers of the courses.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/8/17)

My Uncle quit TAFE because of exactly this. Was all about passing students to the point that they didnt have to know how to do anything. The rule was that if students failed it reflected badly on the teachers ie " You dont know how to teach ".... My uncle is a master carpenter and he basically had to pass 2nd yr apprentices who didnt know how to sharpen a chisel.....true story

He said **** the lot of you and just walked out of teaching


----------



## Danscraftbeer (11/8/17)

Like the way they sell Licenses to drive cars! more and more. The wheels of progress! Keep them turning etc. 
There seems a shitload of people driving cars cant drive effectively, sensibly. Like in a coordinated way with the rest of the population.
Then that becomes the common. Aughh. Only way I survive on the roads is being aware of the reality. Its not cynical when its real. 

Then brings the point that cars have to be driverless because in 20 years people will be so dumbed down that they cant even be trusted to drive a car themselves!


----------



## wynnum1 (12/8/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> My Uncle quit TAFE because of exactly this. Was all about passing students to the point that they didnt have to know how to do anything. The rule was that if students failed it reflected badly on the teachers ie " You dont know how to teach ".... My uncle is a master carpenter and he basically had to pass 2nd yr apprentices who didnt know how to sharpen a chisel.....true story
> 
> He said **** the lot of you and just walked out of teaching


Does a carpenter use a chisel from what i have seen on how houses are built now its all a pile of shit delivered on a truck and tacked together with a nail gun a few screws and bolts


----------



## Mardoo (12/8/17)

By folks supplied by the equivalent "learning" factories. It's because our main value now is money, across the board.


----------



## Grott (12/8/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Does a carpenter use a chisel from what i have seen on how houses are built now its all a pile of shit delivered on a truck and tacked together with a nail gun a few screws and bolts


Spot on. There is a town house being built down the road, the frame work is made of untreated pine (age by the delivery time from the timber mill to job site) that has been exposed to rain for over a week as it stands, "nailed gunned" and "squared up" using metal straps. Now we must clad this timber framework to ensure the moisture is trapped within the wall. Bloody joke and they charge the world for it!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/8/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Does a carpenter use a chisel from what i have seen on how houses are built now its all a pile of shit delivered on a truck and tacked together with a nail gun a few screws and bolts



He was teaching apprentice builders that couldnt use a ******* hand saw because they have never had to....what does that tell you


----------



## technobabble66 (12/8/17)

For one thing, it tells me everyone else is too stupid to know a shit job when they see one. The number of times I've seen people look at a house (to buy) or the work a chippie's done and have absolutely NFI it's shithouse is unbelievable.
The chippies/builders can only get away with it if the people paying for don't understand the difference between a good and a bad job.


----------



## wynnum1 (12/8/17)

Australia has standards if you want to check the standard have to pay money to buy a copy had a look at one for roads cost $240 for 60 odd pages and if you look at the law refers to the standard you would think they would put a copy of text from the standard in with the law total bullshit.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (12/8/17)

I would have thought that the job of an instructor was to instruct. In this case, instruct young blokes how to use a chisel.

Of course carpenters still use chisels. Sure, when nailing frames they don't need a chisel.
(You'll never hear a chippie say, Hey Robbo, pass the chisel, I need it to nail this frame together).

But if you wan't to fit hinges, handles, locks, latches, striker plates, notch out posts and beams, build stairs, make mortice and tenon joins etc, you definitely need to use a chisel.

For what it's worth, as someone who actually works in the industry, a lot of carpenters are very good at their job and take pride in their work.


----------



## Grott (12/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> For what it's worth, as someone who actually works in the industry, a lot of carpenters are very good at their job and take pride in their work.



You have a point to some degree, in the building industry, in most cases they can only work with what is supplied whether good or crap.


----------



## wynnum1 (12/8/17)

When they built the house next door and doing work inside they did not speak English.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (12/8/17)

Most of what the carpenters do is not visible when a house is finished, so I'm not sure how anyone without any building knowledge would even know what's been done, whether good or bad.
The exception being decks, doors, architraves, timber flooring, pergolas etc.

Things like stair building and timber flooring are quite a specialised aspect of the trade.

No one will ever see things like framing, lintels, tie down rods, wall frame bracing, trusses, joist hangers, roof bracing etc. These are the things that really hold a house together and it's unlikely any one would know they're there, but they will be. 

Non English speaking people can also build houses.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I would have thought that the job of an instructor was to instruct. In this case, instruct young blokes how to use a chisel.
> 
> .



The problem is, they change the curriculum so you dont get taught the old school ways. Just go to Bunninks and buy it pre made


----------



## Black Devil Dog (12/8/17)

The basics of building haven't really changed that much in the last 40 years or so, so not sure why the curriculum would.

There are better tools, better materials, better systems and some changes to building codes, so the training would need to adjust to meet those changes.

Other than pre-made kitchens, I'm not sure what else you can buy from Bunnings pre-made, that goes into building a house.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/8/17)

Frames and roof trusses are pre made


----------



## Black Devil Dog (12/8/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just go to Bunninks and buy it pre made



Of course you can get frames and trusses pre-made, trusses for good reason.
It's also still quite common for frames to be made on site and roofs to be pitched on site if the design requires a raked ceiling.

Still can't think of anything other than kitchens from Bunnings.


----------



## madpierre06 (12/8/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Like the way they sell Licenses to drive cars! more and more. The wheels of progress! Keep them turning etc.
> There seems a shitload of people driving cars cant drive effectively, sensibly. Like in a coordinated way with the rest of the population.
> Then that becomes the common. Aughh. Only way I survive on the roads is being aware of the reality. Its not cynical when its real.
> 
> Then brings the point that cars have to be driverless because in 20 years people will be so dumbed down that they cant even be trusted to drive a car themselves!



So true about the roads, and there are so many skills being 'lazied/dumbed' out of the human race.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/8/17)

Yeah, well bunkions dont do frames & trusses....but heaps of others do


----------



## Black Devil Dog (12/8/17)

Does your Buncle the mastercrapenter go to Bunkions?


----------



## Droopy Brew (14/8/17)

wynnum1 said:


> When they built the house next door and doing work inside they did not speak English.



How simply awful. How would they have mastered how to not sharpen a chisel properly if they couldn't speak English and take Stu's uncle's class? Maybe the real reason Stu's uncle fucked off the education industry.
I certainly hope they spoke English while doing work outside.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> How simply awful. How would they have mastered how to not sharpen a chisel properly if they couldn't speak English and take Stu's uncle's class? Maybe the real reason Stu's uncle fucked off the education industry.
> I certainly hope they spoke English while doing work outside.



It wasnt the lack of english, it was more the "dont give a ****, just pass them attitude "


----------



## Droopy Brew (14/8/17)

Maybe he could get a job with the government undertaking the testing for residency? Probably get a bonus for a high attrition rate


----------



## Lionman (14/8/17)

The place to learn a trade should be on the job anyway. Most trades are very diverse, you cant learn everything in a classroom. It takes years of experience to pick up skills and become truly competent. Usually longer than a TAFE cert.

Not saying TAFE is good and couldn't be improved on a lot but I don't think it's necessarily the place one would be expected to master every hand tool either.


----------



## Dave70 (14/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Of course you can get frames and trusses pre-made, trusses for good reason.
> It's also still quite common for frames to be made on site and roofs to be pitched on site if the design requires a raked ceiling.
> 
> Still can't think of anything other than kitchens from Bunnings.
> ...


----------



## manticle (14/8/17)

wynnum1 said:


> When they built the house next door and doing work inside they did not speak English.


Not really your first language either, I gather.


----------



## Zorco (14/8/17)

manticle said:


> Not really your first language either, I gather.



Waddya meen? Hard enough gettin apostrophies into Australian pub names


----------



## Black Devil Dog (14/8/17)

I thought that all along.


----------



## Camo6 (14/8/17)

manticle said:


> Not really your first language either, I gather.




This evoked a loud chuckle from me. I liked your post then quickly unliked it to save you the sneer.



Agree with above that you learn most of a trade on the job but there are still essential skills that can be learnt from a teacher that has the time and obligation to teach these things that are not always practicable to learn on a job where time is money. Especially in this day and age.

Having completed two apprenticeships worth of trade school I've gleaned that there are basically two types of TAFE teachers. Those whose bodies have forced them from the trade and those whose attitudes have forced them from the trade. Better to be taught by the former.

Then there's the age old adage of: Those that can do; those that can't teach.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I thought that all along.
> 
> View attachment 107653



YAWN


----------



## petesbrew (14/8/17)

2 late nights brewing and now I have a cold. At least I have beer brewing.


----------



## wynnum1 (14/8/17)

Zorco said:


> Waddya meen? Hard enough gettin apostrophies into Australian pub names


*Chinese plasterers exploited by rogue companies at two big sites *
*DOZENS of Sydney construction companies are severely under-paying foreign workers, including illegals, saving tens of thousands of dollars and escaping punishment by federal authorities, the industry's union says.*
*DOZENS of Sydney construction companies are severely under-paying foreign workers, including illegals, saving tens of thousands of dollars and escaping punishment by federal authorities, the industry's union says.DOZENS of Sydney construction companies are severely under-paying foreign workers, including illegals, saving tens of thousands of dollars and escaping punishment by federal authorities, the industry's union says.*


----------



## GrumpyPaul (15/8/17)

Why are you yelling at us?


----------



## Dave70 (15/8/17)

wynnum1 said:


> *Chinese plasterers exploited by rogue companies at two big sites *
> *DOZENS of Sydney construction companies are severely under-paying foreign workers, including illegals, saving tens of thousands of dollars and escaping punishment by federal authorities, the industry's union says.*
> *DOZENS of Sydney construction companies are severely under-paying foreign workers, including illegals, saving tens of thousands of dollars and escaping punishment by federal authorities, the industry's union says.DOZENS of Sydney construction companies are severely under-paying foreign workers, including illegals, saving tens of thousands of dollars and escaping punishment by federal authorities, the industry's union says.*



Source?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/8/17)

Plasterers and Painters Union should do some head hunting.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/8/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Plasterers and Painters Union should do some head hunting.



She looks like she could help out with a plasterers radio


----------



## Grott (15/8/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Why are you yelling at us?



Why are you stuttering?


----------



## Dave70 (15/8/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Plasterers and Painters Union should do some head hunting.



Lubas striking attractiveness is skewing the numbers as far as equal opportunity goes. The RTBU best square the ledger by fast tracking some fat, ugly possibly cockney executives before somebody kicks up a stink. 
(I bets shes on what, about 250k?)


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/8/17)

250K would be about right just a smidgen more than the train drivers, though she would be working more than the train drivers 5 hours a day 3 day week. If she was leading me, I would much sooner it be into temptation on the other side of the track.


----------



## tugger (15/8/17)




----------



## Dave70 (15/8/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> 250K would be about right just a smidgen more than the train drivers, though she would be working more than the train drivers 5 hours a day 3 day week. If she was leading me, I would much sooner it be into temptation on the other side of the track.



Hopefully she can help to negotiate more than just a living wage for her members at some point.


----------



## wynnum1 (15/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> Source?


All you need to do is a google search "illegal workers Australia" " illegal tiler Australia" "illegal plaster Australia " and that is only the illegals they give visa out to there friends a lot of it is modern day slavery look at 711 and CBA enabling the money laundering.


----------



## Grott (15/8/17)

Dave, you should have known that.


----------



## Mardoo (15/8/17)

tugger said:


> View attachment 107665



Well, your name IS Tugger…


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/8/17)

I cant believe how people who seem to be going backwards on an evolutionary scale turning something as simple as Democratic freedom of thought into a vicious polarized divide between Left and Right points of view. Practically turning it into civil war. What the hell is happening?


----------



## homebrewnewb (15/8/17)

you talkin bout 'Merica, or Kenya or something else?


----------



## Dave70 (15/8/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I cant believe how people who seem to be going backwards on an evolutionary scale turning something as simple as Democratic freedom of thought into a vicious polarized divide between Left and Right points of view. Practically turning it into civil war. What the hell is happening?



Some people cant accept racist ***** are protected by the first amendment. Thats whats happening.


They should learn to shut down free speech the Australian way. By refusing to print pamphlets.

http://www.adnews.com.au/news/ad-industry-rallies-to-say-no-to-no-on-marriage-equality


http://www.saynotono.com.au/


----------



## Black Devil Dog (15/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> Some people cant accept racist ***** are protected by the first amendment. Thats whats happening.
> 
> 
> They should learn to shut down free speech the Australian way. By refusing to print pamphlets.
> ...




Stuff like that could be counterproductive for the yes vote. 

I'd say there are a lot of people who don't really give two hoots one way or the other about this, but I reckon when they see one point of view being shut down, and also constantly being told by the yes campaign that the no campaign is going to turn it into a really ugly, bigoted, homophobic slanging match, before the campaign has even begun, they might be motivated to vote the opposite way than the yes campaign are hoping. 

It has backfire written all over it.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/8/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> you talkin bout 'Merica, or Kenya or something else?


All that. Could easily make a bigger list. Its happening everywhere really. Some say Democracy is failing people?
I say people are failing Democracy.


----------



## Dave70 (15/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Stuff like that could be counterproductive for the yes vote.
> 
> I'd say there are a lot of people who don't really give two hoots one way or the other about this, but I reckon when they see one point of view being shut down, and also constantly being told by the yes campaign that the no campaign is going to turn it into a really ugly, bigoted, homophobic slanging match, before the campaign has even begun, they might be motivated to vote the opposite way than the yes campaign are hoping.
> 
> It has backfire written all over it.



It also has the effect of turning the happily apolitical into poorly informed activists. Many who identify as 'alt right' in the US believe its simply a push back against the far left and groups like ANTIFA, BLM and SJW's (basically birds of a feather anyway) when it is in fact, at its core, a white supremacist movement.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (15/8/17)

Capitalism AKA "survival of the fittest" is incompatible with democracy.... the two things are incongruent.

The rich find ways to bend the rules.

There's your problem in a nutshell.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Stuff like that could be counterproductive for the yes vote.
> 
> I'd say there are a lot of people who don't really give two hoots one way or the other about this, but I reckon when they see one point of view being shut down, and also constantly being told by the yes campaign that the no campaign is going to turn it into a really ugly, bigoted, homophobic slanging match, before the campaign has even begun, they might be motivated to vote the opposite way than the yes campaign are hoping.
> 
> It has backfire written all over it.



True that. Yeah I have to say the left really can seem uglier these days too. They cant seem to see themselves when they throw their derogatory hate and prejudice that they are free to throw and bash people with. Seeming to want to take on a duty of dictatorship with their burly big brother (Political Correctness) to back them up. Calling it righteousness. What a beautiful way to get away with bashing people for satisfaction. 
I'm one of those people who couldn't give two hoots. I only judge by character of a person (or a movement) no matter what.
You can not dictate or convert a persons natural sexuality. Its been tried in the past and is barbaric. So for equality you cant dictate a persons natural feelings if they are offended by homosexuality either. Its natural. Or do we send them to the Gallows? maybe try to bend their minds into the correct direction? Public floggings perhaps?
YOU MUST ACCEPT THIS!!!!!! = Hypocrisy. Now debating laws if a church, or celebrant declines to perform a marriage to be convicted?
Ridiculous world. Then again its a way to employ public servants and chew up billions of tax payers dollars arguing about it all...


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/8/17)

and on the other side. That nutjob in America that ran his car into that group of people. Without reading any details I'd think it would be a safe bet to assume he would justify his hate for immigration with the core subject of terrorism. 
Then he acts just like a terrorist and commits a terrorist act. Behaving exactly like what he hates 

sorry but this is the rant thread. Now back to that roast duck for dinner, yum...


----------



## manticle (15/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Capitalism AKA "survival of the fittest" is incompatible with democracy.... the two things are incongruent.
> 
> The rich find ways to bend the rules.
> 
> There's your problem in a nutshell.


Survival of the fittest is a biological mechanism that's special in nature (species-ial: not really, really great). Attempts to combine it with social, cultural or economic theory are fundamentally flawed.

@Dave70 : while I've always been against shutting down opposing voices (even if sometimes I personally need to walk away), campaigns like that are not shutting down free speech. If leaflets were siezed, books burned, authors imprisoned, speeches censored or programs refused broadcast and punitive measures carried out by a state authority, then the concept of free speech/freedom of expression would be relevant. A company should be able to make their own ethical choices (as should a religious organisation on the other side of the debate). Both sides will get heard, let's not get too dramatic.


----------



## Brewnicorn (15/8/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> ...
> You can not dictate or convert a persons natural sexuality. Its been tried in the past and is barbaric. So for equality you cant dictate a persons natural feelings if they are offended by homosexuality either. Its natural.



Could be some point//counterpoint there. Sexuality may (I believe) at its base be biological or innate and prejudice or offence at something is learned. I accept that's disputable, but so is gravity if you get high enough. 30 stories high won't get the job done. 

I've always loved the brown eyes/blue eyes experiment and documentary that lady in the US did with kids - fascinating to watch that behaviour develop. Discrimination can be taught really easily to kids if they think it's normal. 

While I'm here, Abbott's a fuckwit, Turnbull has no guts, Trump is batshit mad and the plebiscite is fucked. Also, there's a bunch of NZ politicians I'd trade for the lot in Canberra. And at the end of the day, I love beer. [emoji3][emoji304][emoji481]


----------



## homebrewnewb (15/8/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> All that. Could easily make a bigger list. Its happening everywhere really. Some say Democracy is failing people?
> I say people are failing Democracy.



All it takes is good folk like you infer to stand, idle by. To paraphrase a far greater man than I


----------



## good4whatAlesU (15/8/17)

manticle said:


> Survival of the fittest is a biological mechanism that's special in nature (species-ial: not really, really great). Attempts to combine it with social, cultural or economic theory are fundamentally flawed.





manticle said:


> Survival of the fittest is a biological mechanism that's special in nature (species-ial: not really, really great). Attempts to combine it with social, cultural or economic theory are fundamentally flawed.
> 
> @Dave70 : while I've always been against shutting down opposing voices (even if sometimes I personally need to walk away), campaigns like that are not shutting down free speech. If leaflets were siezed, books burned, authors imprisoned, speeches censored or programs refused broadcast and punitive measures carried out by a state authority, then the concept of free speech/freedom of expression would be relevant. A company should be able to make their own ethical choices (as should a religious organisation on the other side of the debate). Both sides will get heard, let's not get too dramatic.


Humans are still evolving. We are not immune to laws of the biological world.


----------



## malt junkie (15/8/17)

Evolution/revolution mean the same thing; change. Funnily enough it's what people individually fear the most. On the whole as a society we accept change together reasonably, as we have the support of our peers family and friends, there are areas of society that will adopt change quicker than others. Obviously the change taking place affects this. 
Unfortunately the slowest to accept change in our society are those in politics due the insulated nature of what they do and who they are and how they were raise.


----------



## manticle (16/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Humans are still evolving. We are not immune to laws of the biological world.


I think you missed my intended meaning. I certainly was not suggesting either point to the contrary : merely that to base our social progress (eg. Social darwinism) or economic theory (eg. Pure capitalism) on a misrepresented, abridged interpretation of actual evolution is misguided.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (16/8/17)

Human politics are intertwined with our evolution as a species (physical and mental) and our progress (or lack there of) are inextricably linked.

Advanced capitalism and democracy are poor bed-fellows. Equal rights for all are not compatible with the mega- money makers.


----------



## Pnutapper (16/8/17)

People driving with phones stuck to their ear.

Sh!t soccer mum nearly killed me on a pedestrian crossing near a school. FARK!

EDIT: She said sorry though, so I shouldn't rant.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/8/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> While I'm here, Abbott's a fuckwit, Turnbull has no guts, Trump is batshit mad and the plebiscite is fucked. Also, there's a bunch of NZ politicians I'd trade for the lot in Canberra. And at the end of the day, I love beer. [emoji3][emoji304][emoji481]



What gets me is everyone is worried about the Muslims taking over....when in fact it is the bloody Kiwis's


----------



## Black Devil Dog (16/8/17)

Young bloke, with a car load of teens, red 'P' plate on his car, weaving in and out of traffic without indicating, cutting in front of other drivers. He also had something attached to the car which was dragging along behind him.

A call to the local cops, with rego details and description of car and location. 

I bet he didn't feel so cool when/if they caught up with him.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> He also had something attached to the car which was dragging along behind him.



An airlock ?


----------



## homebrewnewb (16/8/17)

This fkn schmozzle. This god damn clusterfk
Six months without Internet Bill what the H, E double hockey stick man?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Human politics are intertwined with our evolution as a species (physical and mental) and our progress (or lack there of) are inextricably linked.
> 
> Advanced capitalism and democracy are poor bed-fellows. Equal rights for all are not compatible with the mega- money makers.


In the same vein advanced socialism or advanced anything are bad for democracy, we are all different and a good thing too, but with more education we become more tolerant, too tolerant in the case of terrorism.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (16/8/17)

Fight the machine folks .. fight the machine. 

Life's too short. 

http://theunboundedspirit.com/society-kills-creativity/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/8/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> This fkn schmozzle. This god damn clusterfk
> Six months without Internet Bill what the H, E double hockey stick man?



I work in the industry....this is NOT a cluster ****...it is much, much worse I am afraid to tell you


----------



## Black Devil Dog (16/8/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> An airlock ?



Not sure, couldn't see any kittens, so maybe not.

I felt like restricting airflow through his airlock though.


----------



## Dave70 (16/8/17)

manticle said:


> Survival of the fittest is a biological mechanism that's special in nature (species-ial: not really, really great). Attempts to combine it with social, cultural or economic theory are fundamentally flawed.
> 
> @Dave70 : while I've always been against shutting down opposing voices (even if sometimes I personally need to walk away), campaigns like that are not shutting down free speech. If leaflets were siezed, books burned, authors imprisoned, speeches censored or programs refused broadcast and punitive measures carried out by a state authority, then the concept of free speech/freedom of expression would be relevant. A company should be able to make their own ethical choices *(as should a religious organisation on the other side of the debate*). Both sides will get heard, let's not get too dramatic.



Agree 100%. And lets hope we see none of this kind of carry on when the law gets passed. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masterpiece_Cakeshop_v._Colorado_Civil_Rights_Commission

Though I still maintain a collaboration of hundreds of businesses to not print material they disagree with (though I respect their lawful right to do so) is on the nose. In my opinion anyway.
A strong, reasonable and logical argument can stand on its own merits. To my ear, these company's are being somewhat patronizing. 
I also find it impossible, or extremely unlikely to think that every employee of every advertising company involved would have been in total agreement. But hey, who wants to be considered the office homophobe.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (16/8/17)

"Pamphlet wars" are old school. http://www.lib.utah.edu/collections/rarebooks/exhibits/past/FightingWordsChecklist.pdf

That media form played a big part in the French and American Revolutions. 

My 6th great Uncle Dr Richard Price was a notorious pamphleteer of that time: 
http://oll.libertyfund.org/titles/price-observations-on-the-nature-of-civil-liberty


----------



## good4whatAlesU (16/8/17)

Even Einstein was at it. He was not a big fan of Capitalism. 

http://www.exponentialimprovement.com/cms/uploads/Einstein on Why Socialism.pdf


----------



## Dave70 (16/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Capitalism AKA "survival of the fittest" is incompatible with democracy.... the two things are incongruent.
> 
> The rich find ways to bend the rules.
> 
> There's your problem in a nutshell.



Who told you that? Capitalism thrives under democracy, its a matter of fact. If that be 'incongeuent', let there be more of it.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (16/8/17)

Advanced Capitalism thrives in despite of democracy, not because of it. That's because the democratic process is broken.

I need not point out the obvious example.


----------



## homebrewnewb (16/8/17)

what do you mean i won the popular vote but lost the "electoral college?"


----------



## good4whatAlesU (16/8/17)

I've no problem with the votes and how they were counted. 

I do have a problem with the foreign interference and money used to drive the campaign.


----------



## manticle (16/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Human politics are intertwined with our evolution as a species (physical and mental) and our progress (or lack there of) are inextricably linked.
> 
> Advanced capitalism and democracy are poor bed-fellows. Equal rights for all are not compatible with the mega- money makers.




Again, you've missed me. I'm not disputing what you are saying - I'm suggesting that developing political and social systems based on a flawed interpretation of a biological phenomenon are fundamentally suspect.


----------



## Dave70 (16/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Advanced Capitalism thrives in despite of democracy, not because of it. That's because the democratic process is broken.
> 
> I need not point out the obvious example.



If the obvious example you allude to is the US, then as we know, its technically a republic, not a democracy. The fact that we're holding a plebiscite, and have done through out Australian history, is as democratic as it gets. At least at face value. 
Though in reality its just a case of 'the people have spoken' no matter what the result. Hence a giant, expensive gay wank.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> a giant, expensive gay wank.



Is that recognised under Australian law? Or should we add that to the online survey, I mean plebiscite.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (16/8/17)

The US is both a republic and a democracy: 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...public-or-a-democracy/?utm_term=.be62df99d9a8

Survival of the fittest is biological selection based on suitability to the physical environment. My analogy is that we have an "environment" where greed and money gets you places. The ruling class is "selecting' people to govern who have those characteristics (or who can be influences to rule in favour of the desired characteristics).


----------



## manticle (16/8/17)

Like I said - I wasn't disputing your analogy. I also got it so no need to explain the detail.


----------



## Dave70 (16/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> The US is both a republic and a democracy:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...public-or-a-democracy/?utm_term=.be62df99d9a8
> 
> Survival of the fittest is biological selection based on suitability to the physical environment. My analogy is that we have an "environment" where greed and money gets you places. The ruling class is "selecting' people to govern who have those characteristics (or who can be influences to rule in favour of the desired characteristics).



The bottom line is greed and money _do_ get you places. But it always seem to be the other guy / country / group whos greedy. 
You should, if you haven't already, read Coming Apart and The Bell Curve by Charles Murray and Richard Herrnsteinn- or cheat like me and do the audiobook thing. 
When we say 'ruling class' we're really saying the "cognitive elite" - dumb people dont typically govern countries.. The uncomfortable truth is the divide between the classes more to do with the incontrovertible link between intelligence and personal success, higher income, social stability and so on. Like it or not, countries with the lowest IQ scores also tend to share the lowest standards of living for their citizens. 
Wealth distribution or Marxism wont save you if your country is still at the level of public executions, medieval theocracy and tribalism.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (16/8/17)

Not sure I entirely agree on the intelligence argument. Money can be inherited .. Consider George Bush for example ... intelligence is not a word I would use in reference to that individual, yet he had great influence.

An intelligent person can go after 'money and influence' if they desire. But they could also go after other things.

A greedy person will always go after money. Not only that, they will use influence to create a non-level playing field.

Edit: Put it this way, rich greedy people can buy intelligence (lawyers, advisors). They don't, per se, need to have it themselves.


----------



## technobabble66 (16/8/17)

For what you're talking about above, intelligence = education. 
"Natural" or genetic intelligence is somewhat of a fallacy. Across the human population there's definitely variance, but the vast majority of the population is fairly equal. Access to good education/resources and a supportive/encouraging (home) environment is what differentiates who ends up with what level of "intelligence". 
So in terms of the nature/nurture debate, the nature side has been largely debunked in terms of "intelligence" outcome. (Eg: studies showing parents of high IQ don't necessarily produce children of high IQ). 

So forms the basis of prioritising a good education system to the *entire* population, rather then a/any select group. 

But hey, let's endlessly debate whether everyone should be allowed to have equal rights for marriage instead. 
(Re: General reality, not necessarily the convo on here)


----------



## madpierre06 (16/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> I've no problem with the votes and how they were counted.
> 
> I do have a problem with the foreign interference and money used to drive the campaign.



https://www.theguardian.com/technol...eat-british-brexit-robbery-hijacked-democracy

A few common deonominators there....Looking at the current situation here, there seems to be a great deal of organisation and money flowing for and through the 'yes' side.........almost a matter of overplaying the hand.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (16/8/17)

Yup. Greedy people (not necessarily incredibly intelligent people), hiring in (paying big money) to get the intelligence and strategy to win. Money talks. Puppets can be placed in strategic positions. 

Look at the NSW Water Issue (Murray Darling Issue) .. puppets were in place. The politically correct words were said .. the wrong deeds were done.


----------



## Dave70 (16/8/17)

technobabble66 said:


> For what you're talking about above, intelligence = education.
> "Natural" or genetic intelligence is somewhat of a fallacy. Across the human population there's definitely variance, but the vast majority of the population is fairly equal.* Access to good education/resources and a supportive/encouraging (home) environment is what differentiates who ends up with what level of "intelligence".
> So in terms of the nature/nurture debate, the nature side has been largely debunked in terms of "intelligence" outcome. (Eg: studies showing parents of high IQ don't necessarily produce children of high IQ). *
> 
> ...



Actually the opposite is true. Intelligence strongly correlated with hereditary, estimated up to 80%. Genetic variation, malnutrition and disease aside, environment plays little to no role in IQ. The jury isn't out on this, its simply a conclusion based on mountains of evidence and years of research. 
If you could truly influence intelligence to a meaningful degree via environmental factors, we would be up to our necks in nobel laureates.
No amount of high pressure parenting and after school tutoring will turn a child with perfectly ordinary smarts into the next Stephen Hawking.


----------



## madpierre06 (16/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> Actually the opposite is true. Intelligence strongly correlated with hereditary, estimated up to 80%. Genetic variation, malnutrition and disease aside, environment plays little to no role in IQ. The jury isn't out on this, its simply a conclusion based on mountains of evidence and years of research.
> If you could truly influence intelligence to a meaningful degree via environmental factors, we would be up to our necks in nobel laureates.
> No amount of high pressure parenting and after school tutoring will turn a child with perfectly ordinary smarts into the next Stephen Hawking.




Would a car accident do it? 

Yeah, I know.


----------



## Dave70 (16/8/17)

madpierre06 said:


> Would a car accident do it?
> 
> Yeah, I know.


 
You're terrible, Muriel.


----------



## warra48 (16/8/17)

The reality is that the major proportion of the world's population is at or below average intelligence levels.
If Hawkins is 200 or more IQ, than it takes a lot of dumbos to drag the average back up to 90 or 95, seeing as those down in the 60s or less are sadly Downs or just plain idiots.
Do the maths.
I know what my IQ is, and I'm not saying.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/8/17)

warra48 said:


> I know what my IQ is, and I'm not saying.




Before or after 10 schooners ?


----------



## madpierre06 (16/8/17)

warra48 said:


> The reality is that the major proportion of the world's population is at or below average intelligence levels.
> If Hawkins is 200 or more IQ, than it takes a lot of dumbos to drag the average back up to 90 or 95, seeing as those down in the 60s or less are sadly Downs or just plain idiots.
> Do the maths.
> I know what my IQ is, and I'm not saying.



Can I say Warra, don't underestimate the nous of those with Down Syndrome and other disabilities.....they may not be able to give the IQ test a good go, but they have a great instinctual understanding of what may be going on in their lives and around them. And from observations in the field, even those who may be considered 'just plain idiots' can be victims of circumstances, where lack of an achieving and supportive environment growing up does have an impact on their intelligence.


----------



## wereprawn (16/8/17)

warra48 said:


> The reality is that the major proportion of the world's population is at or below average intelligence levels.
> If Hawkins is 200 or more IQ, than it takes a lot of dumbos to drag the average back up to 90 or 95, seeing as those down in the 60s or less are sadly Downs or just plain idiots.
> Do the maths.
> I know what my IQ is, and I'm not saying.


The average IQ is always 100 warra.


----------



## warra48 (16/8/17)

Fair enough. My point is simply that the greater proportion of people are below average smarts. How else do you explain NRL, VB, or V8 Supercars?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (16/8/17)

Ok, just for fun, let's see how smart we are. Here's a free IQ test.

130 

.


----------



## Lemon (16/8/17)

Now I may be missing something, but, I think (exactly -1) half the people in the world have below average IQ.
And to quote MHB, we force them to vote. In Australia.


----------



## manticle (16/8/17)

How do you figure that? Or is it in jest?

Mean averages can be skewed by overly high or low results but they won't necessarily split 50:50


----------



## Lemon (16/8/17)

You are correct, in some populations, attributes can be skewed by outliers. In this case, I am assuming, with reasonable grounds, that this attribute of the population is "normally distributed" and so, if this is the case, that half the population lie above the mean and half below it. Given the sample size, I.e. Everybody.


----------



## Lemon (16/8/17)

In support of your premise, average salary is one that gets my goat.
There are a few people on a shitload of money who skew the mean upward from the great number of low wage earners.


----------



## Grott (16/8/17)

Mm. Started test after to Q4 it jumped to a Serve Corp ad??
Try again tomorrow


----------



## Black Devil Dog (16/8/17)

Grott said:


> Mm. Started test after to Q4 it jumped to a Serve Corp ad??
> Try again tomorrow



I didn't get any ads. Do you have adblock plus?


----------



## manticle (16/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Ok, just for fun, let's see how smart we are. Here's a free IQ test.
> 
> 130
> 
> .


I think there's something wrong with the test.

It suggests I'm smart. Just ask my partner what she reckons.


----------



## warra48 (16/8/17)

Too easy, got 100% pass rate. But that's with a couple of quick guesses!


----------



## Maheel (16/8/17)

i just got a 144 on that iq test 
couple of guesses as i got sick of it.

still i am a genius 

http://www.wilderdom.com/intelligence/IQWhatScoresMean.html


----------



## Grott (16/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I didn't get any ads. Do you have adblock plus?


No, but using iPad, will use pc tomorrow


----------



## Brewnicorn (16/8/17)

123 [emoji51] 
Am I the prime minister now?


----------



## Dave70 (17/8/17)

I suspect the IQ test with advertising pop ups may not be totally legit. 
On the strength of my 'very superior' level of intelligence, I went out seeking new challenges. Now I feel somewhat deflated..

NZ? _NZ?_ Oh dear..

http://mensa.org.nz/online-test/


----------



## good4whatAlesU (17/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> Actually the opposite is true. Intelligence strongly correlated with hereditary, estimated up to 80%. Genetic variation, malnutrition and disease aside, environment plays little to no role in IQ. The jury isn't out on this, its simply a conclusion based on mountains of evidence and years of research.
> If you could truly influence intelligence to a meaningful degree via environmental factors, we would be up to our necks in nobel laureates.
> No amount of high pressure parenting and after school tutoring will turn a child with perfectly ordinary smarts into the next Stephen Hawking.



On that logic, Australia being settled by around 10% low IQ convicts (? check figure please?) must mean the average IQ of the country is skewed to the right? And perhaps why a large proportion of our politicians are proving to be "ring-ins" of dual nationality, .. i.e. to raise the IQ?

New Zealand on the other hand was freely settled.

Flame suit on.

Go.


----------



## homebrewnewb (17/8/17)

New Zealand on the other hand was freely settled.

er, what?


----------



## Grott (17/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Ok, just for fun, let's see how smart we are. Here's a free IQ test.
> 
> 130
> 
> .


131


----------



## malt junkie (17/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> The bottom line is greed and money _do_ get you places. But it always seem to be the other guy / country / group whos greedy.
> You should, if you haven't already, read Coming Apart and The Bell Curve by Charles Murray and Richard Herrnsteinn- or cheat like me and do the audiobook thing.
> When we say 'ruling class' we're really saying the "cognitive elite" - dumb people dont typically govern countries.. The uncomfortable truth is the divide between the classes more to do with the incontrovertible link between intelligence and personal success, higher income, social stability and so on. Like it or not, countries with the lowest IQ scores also tend to share the lowest standards of living for their citizens.
> Wealth distribution or Marxism wont save you if your country is still at the level of public executions, medieval theocracy and tribalism.


Seriously??? Have you heard the crap coming out of Politicians(front bench ministers) mouths when they're not parroting word for word what their adviser have spoon fed them. Surely you don't need examples! And this is half the problem, the leading elite are so far out of touch with the daily realities of life for the vast majority of their constituents. When their job is management of a country, how do you manage people you don't (want to) understand or have empathy for? The only reason most front benchers can tell you the price of bread or milk or even a case of beer comes down to one interview years ago. Dumb as DS!
Unfortunately the only interest our current crop of pollies have is getting re-elected, by doing as little as possible in the process, incase doing something rocks the boat a little too much.


----------



## Grott (17/8/17)

malt junkie said:


> Unfortunately the only interest our current crop of pollies have is getting re-elected, by doing as little as possible in the process, incase doing something rocks the boat a little too much.



don't forget overseas study bullshit trips, fat pensions -claim fat super before anyone else in the land can, **** up but get an overseas posting or "job for the boys/girls" and last but not least be protected by Parliamentary Privelege and slag anyone, anything without proof or possibility of prosecution.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (17/8/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> New Zealand on the other hand was freely settled.
> 
> er, what?



Unlike Australia and the United States, NZ was not used extensively as a penal colony by the Brits. A few of the Aussie convicts did get over there eventually though.


----------



## homebrewnewb (17/8/17)

contentiously settled might be a better term and certainly not peacefully.
also, no terra nullius so there's that too.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Zealand_Wars
proceeded by 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musket_Wars


----------



## good4whatAlesU (17/8/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> contentiously settled might be a better term and certainly not peacefully.
> also, no terra nullius so there's that too.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Zealand_Wars
> proceeded by
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musket_Wars



Yes. Colonisation was brutal, violent and unfair.

But it remains, NZ was not set up to be a Penal colony, unlike Australia and America. This had some influence on the immigration.

Edit: Very far off topic now. So I'll stop while I'm behind.


----------



## Dave70 (17/8/17)

malt junkie said:


> Seriously??? Have you heard the crap coming out of Politicians(front bench ministers) mouths when they're not parroting word for word what their adviser have spoon fed them. Surely you don't need examples! And this is half the problem, the leading elite are so far out of touch with the daily realities of life for the vast majority of their constituents. When their job is management of a country, how do you manage people you don't (want to) understand or have empathy for? The only reason most front benchers can tell you the price of bread or milk or even a case of beer comes down to one interview years ago. Dumb as DS!
> Unfortunately the only interest our current crop of pollies have is getting re-elected, by doing as little as possible in the process, incase doing something rocks the boat a little too much.



Take a few minutes to profile a handful of the countries leading pollies, any party. Virtually all are university educated, some have Phd's, a few Rhodes Scholars in there, lots of economists and solicitors. These are not stupid people. I'm not saying they aren't out of touch, or that they enact stupid polices, or say stupid things, but they are in the business of persuasion after all, not empathy. 
Australia consistently scores top five in the worlds best standards of living. I personally don't believe that would be the case if the upper house was stacked 'down to earth' representatives the likes of Lambi and Hanson (or Hanson Young for that matter). 
A slightly right of center minarchisim would be my pick for a change of pace. They don't seem to have an Australian branch however.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (17/8/17)

Is the IQ of the politicians raised by pedigree (your argument of IQ inheritance) coming from dual nationality? If so, should the high court strictly enact the section 44 verbatim?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/8/17)

manticle said:


> I think there's something wrong with the test.



Yeah there's room for improvement.
For example the 'trustworthy' question could be re-written, something along these lines.

Q. Which of the following names is most closely related to Peter Trustworthy?

1. Peter Dutton. 2. Peter Garret. 3. Peter Sutcliffe. 4 Nick JD.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/8/17)

1. Dutton

Couldnt be anyone more honest and trustworthy. After all he is an ex policeman and a politician


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/8/17)

Hint, it's not a politician, or a rock star>politician>rock star, or a serial killer.


----------



## manticle (17/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Yeah there's room for improvement.
> For example the 'trustworthy' question could be re-written, something along these lines.
> 
> Q. Which of the following names is most closely related to Peter Trustworthy?
> ...



I remenber old Pete. I'll pick four for genius status please.


----------



## Dave70 (17/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Is the IQ of the politicians raised by pedigree (your argument of IQ inheritance) coming from dual nationality? If so, should the high court strictly enact the section 44 verbatim.



Well, its not really _my_ argument, but the best evidence seems pretty conclusive. 

_Absolutely _it should. Who knows what the likes of that shifty Larissa Waters (I knew the breast feeding was a crafty red herring) and Scott Ludlam were up to. 
I've had a gutfull of these duplicitous foreigners thumbing their noses at our constitution. We should build a wall. And make Canada and New Zealand pay for it.


----------



## homebrewnewb (17/8/17)

what! you got a moat AND now you want wall? so what next, a castle King Dave?


----------



## malt junkie (17/8/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> what! you got a moat AND now you want wall? so what next, a castle King Dave?


So long as the dungeon, is right next to the brew cave!


----------



## homebrewnewb (17/8/17)

no deal Alf


----------



## Dave70 (17/8/17)

Nutty as squirrel shit I tells ya..


----------



## good4whatAlesU (17/8/17)

I don't think Pauline is a dual citizen.


----------



## Brewnicorn (17/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> Nutty as squirrel shit I tells ya..



She's just a dickhead. One trick pony. Race, climate, religion and vaccinations. What else do they have?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/8/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> She's just a dickhead. One trick pony. Race, climate, religion and vaccinations. What else do they have?



A shitload of voters. Can you believe it?


Pulling stunts like that could rile a hardliner enough to push them over the edge. 

Play with fire and you might get torched.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/8/17)

We love you Pauline. Your the best


----------



## abyss (17/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> Nutty as squirrel shit I tells ya..


Wonder what She's wearing underneath.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/8/17)

abyss said:


> Wonder what She's wearing underneath.



Hate, bile & stupidity


----------



## Mardoo (17/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> Nutty as squirrel shit I tells ya..


Chunky or smooth? Jeebus, nutty as squirrel shit is right. I wonder whether she wore anything underneath?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (17/8/17)

Actually I missed all that cuffufle today shit!!! All the days I listen to parliament until I'm numb and nauseous I missed it!
haha i think I come close to liking PH a little today...
Honestly we are losing what it is to be Australian and that is having a healthy character to laugh at ourselves. 
But No!!! you are NOT allowed to anymore. You must be so extremely careful to suppress your obvious thoughts and observations because you will offend the offendables and you know what happens then so dont!!!!!! 

ps I haven't caught up with the details of this satire yet. Only heard a little and I laughed. Hope I don't get lynched.


----------



## homebrewnewb (18/8/17)

ol' C Bernardi was up on this shit on ABC last night. Reckons all the "gays" in the village mocking the priests and nuns and by donning their religious clothing during Mardigay is quite analogous to Pauline's stunt yesterday. I paraphrase more or less but you get the point i hope.

The thing Mr. B is failing to comprehend is that as well as religious, this might just be cultural, is it cool to cover up people based on gender, probably not. Is there a security concern here, unlikely, haven't seen a case where it's happened people are too busy using cars as weapons.
CB is defending PH and by proxy attacking regular people and their clothing, not religious figures, and that's pretty dangerous.

So, I would put it Corey, if he thinks that Pauline's actions are okay, does that mean some clown can waltz into parliament with a kippah and complain about the Jews appropriating all the scheckels? Methinks, not.
**** racism. That is all.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/8/17)

I have made an observation that those that don't eat pork are the ones causing most of the problems.


----------



## homebrewnewb (18/8/17)

yer, Mr Trump would believe that.
http://www.theage.com.au/world/dona...e-after-barcelona-attack-20170817-gxywcu.html


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/8/17)

..... "Firstly, That by our country is meant, in this case, not the soil, or the spot of earth on which we happen to have been born; not the forests and fields, but that community of which we are members; or that body of companions and friends and kindred who are associated with us under the same constitution of government, protected by the same laws, and bound together by the same civil polity."

I am, you are, we are Australia.

Does wearing a Burka and the customs associated with Islamic traditions, fit with our 'civil polity"?

If the answer is "yes" then it's not a problem. If the answer is 'no' - we have a problem.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/8/17)




----------



## Dave70 (18/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> ..... "Firstly, That by our country is meant, in this case, not the soil, or the spot of earth on which we happen to have been born; not the forests and fields, but that community of which we are members; or that body of companions and friends and kindred who are associated with us under the same constitution of government, protected by the same laws, and bound together by the same civil polity."
> 
> I am, you are, we are Australia.
> 
> ...



Well, **** knows. 
But the hundred thousand odd ladies protesting here seemed to think it was a very bad idea. 
'Here' being the capital of Iran in 1979, shortly before the ayatollahs and their _velayat-e faqih _turned a prosperous, secular, progressive utopia into a violent, rotting, theocratic shithole. 
I'd say these womens terms of reference are far more qualified to judge the pros and cons than most.


----------



## wynnum1 (18/8/17)

Canning MP Andrew Hastie former SAS soldier-turned Liberal MP does he still have a Burka or did the army supply it and had to return after leaving the army one of the preferred methods of dress for insurgents.


----------



## wynnum1 (18/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> ..... "Firstly, That by our country is meant, in this case, not the soil, or the spot of earth on which we happen to have been born; not the forests and fields, but that community of which we are members; or that body of companions and friends and kindred who are associated with us under the same constitution of government, protected by the same laws, and bound together by the same civil polity."
> 
> I am, you are, we are Australia.
> 
> ...





Is that the constitution that excluded Aboriginals for over 70 years.


----------



## Grott (18/8/17)

abyss said:


> Wonder what She's wearing underneath.





Mardoo said:


> I wonder whether she wore anything underneath?



And you guys would want to look!!! Sick puppies.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/8/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Is that the constitution that excluded Aboriginals for over 70 years.



No. That is not from any constitution. 

It was written by someone who played a large part in ending slavery.


----------



## abyss (18/8/17)

Grott said:


> And you guys would want to look!!! Sick puppies.





Grott said:


> And you guys would want to look!!! Sick puppies.


What do you imagine Grott.


----------



## wynnum1 (18/8/17)

Slavery has not ended they found better ways just have a look at cash converters loans you can borrow up to $5000 dollars but you do not get the $5000 in your account that includes a $400 fee would suggest that anyone borrowing from these companies is going to go broke eventually.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/8/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Slavery has not ended they found better ways just have a look at cash converters loans you can borrow up to $5000 dollars but you do not get the $5000 in your account that includes a $400 fee would suggest that anyone borrowing from these companies is going to go broke eventually.



That's not slavery. That's stupidity.


----------



## wynnum1 (18/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> That's not slavery. That's stupidity.


Mental illness they prey on people with problems.


----------



## Grott (18/8/17)

abyss said:


> What do you imagine Grott.


Not pissed enough yet to think about it. Will let you know


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/8/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Mental illness they prey on people with problems.



You're right about that. 

A fair judge of society is how their less fortunate are treated. Australia does pretty well, but we can always do better.


----------



## Dave70 (18/8/17)

Grott said:


> And you guys would want to look!!! Sick puppies.



I'm not going to lie.

But then again, I also slowdown to look at roadkill.


----------



## Mardoo (18/8/17)

abyss said:


> What do you imagine Grott.



Total GILF. 100%


----------



## Dave70 (18/8/17)

This wind is unbelievably annoying.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> This wind is unbelievably annoying.


Under a Burqa? Yes that would be annoying.


----------



## Mardoo (18/8/17)

I reckon Lemmy woulda looked good in a burqa.


----------



## homebrewnewb (18/8/17)

the Ace of Quran doesn't have quite the same ring to it though.


----------



## Dave70 (18/8/17)

Mardoo said:


> I reckon Lemmy woulda looked good in a burqa.



Would have had no problem with the fasting component I suspect.
The real crime would be to hide those rugged good looks.


----------



## manticle (18/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> Well, **** knows.
> But the hundred thousand odd ladies protesting here seemed to think it was a very bad idea.
> 'Here' being the capital of Iran in 1979, shortly before the ayatollahs and their _velayat-e faqih _turned a prosperous, secular, progressive utopia into a violent, rotting, theocratic shithole.
> I'd say these womens terms of reference are far more qualified to judge the pros and cons than most.


Not sure where the photo is from and the concept of theocracy is a ******* nightmare. However there are a multitude of similar looking photos from the time of revolution. They brought that bearded fuckwit ayatollah in by referendum which is as democratic as it gets.

Maybe (hopefully) they regret it but when they run away and end up here, we should welcome, not reject.


----------



## manticle (18/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> Well, **** knows.
> But the hundred thousand odd ladies protesting here seemed to think it was a very bad idea.
> 'Here' being the capital of Iran in 1979, shortly before the ayatollahs and their _velayat-e faqih _turned a prosperous, secular, progressive utopia into a violent, rotting, theocratic shithole.
> I'd say these womens terms of reference are far more qualified to judge the pros and cons than most.


Not sure where tbe photo is from and the concept of theocracy is a ******* nightmare. However there are a multitude of similar looking photos from the time of revolution. They brought that bearded fuckwit ayatollah in by referendum which is as democratic as it gets.

Maybe (hopefully) they regret it but when they run away and end up here, we should welcome, not reject.


----------



## Dave70 (21/8/17)

manticle said:


> Not sure where tbe photo is from and the concept of theocracy is a ******* nightmare. However there are a multitude of similar looking photos from the time of revolution. They brought that bearded fuckwit ayatollah in by referendum which is as democratic as it gets.
> 
> Maybe (hopefully) they regret it but when they run away and end up here, we should welcome, not reject.



From here.
http://rarehistoricalphotos.com/women-protesting-hijab-1979/

Hezbollah was also 'democratically' elected, lets not forget. Its bizarre. What was the catalyst for the Iranian revolution? To much prosperity? To much personal freedom? To many mini skirts? - Nah **** all that western decadence and joy, what we need is a Marxist ideology backed up by a brutal Islamic regime. 

Interestingly, the first thing to go when you boot ISIS out of town are the burqas. And the beards. Its no country for hipsters. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...a-by-cutting-beards-and-burning-a7188991.html


----------



## Grott (21/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> From here.
> http://rarehistoricalphotos.com/women-protesting-hijab-1979/
> 
> the first thing to go when you boot ISIS out of town are the burqas.*And the beards.*
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...a-by-cutting-beards-and-burning-a7188991.html


now that's a worry


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> From here.
> http://rarehistoricalphotos.com/women-protesting-hijab-1979/
> 
> Hezbollah was also 'democratically' elected, lets not forget. Its bizarre. What was the catalyst for the Iranian revolution? To much prosperity? To much personal freedom? To many mini skirts? - Nah **** all that western decadence and joy, what we need is a Marxist ideology backed up by a brutal Islamic regime.
> ...



I find that very moving actually. I cheer for them.
Now why do we have a horde of PC witch hunters in this country defending a suppression of women when its comes to Islam?


----------



## bradsbrew (21/8/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I find that very moving actually. I cheer for them.
> Now why do we have a horde of PC witch hunters in this country defending a suppression of women when its comes to Islam?


Too many people listen to the dribblings of the greens?


----------



## Droopy Brew (21/8/17)

Hanson should employ the burqua full time. It suits her very rough melon.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/8/17)

Parliament orders Pauline Hanson to: Take it off! Take it Off!


----------



## Dave70 (23/8/17)

The young blokes school is having a charity 'Pirate day Friday' soon. Instructions have been issued that there will be NO weapons. 
How the hell can six year olds pirate each other without a plastic cutlass or musket for Christsake? 

FAIL.


----------



## homebrewnewb (23/8/17)

so, you send em to school with rum n black powder. done!
i understand the hypocrisy nonetheless, what a nannyyyyyy.


----------



## Bridges (24/8/17)

Hey Dave just got back from my kids bookweek dress up parade recess is going to be awesome. So many weapons. Pirates, ninjas, superheroes. I would go back and watch but people may get the wrong idea...


----------



## Droopy Brew (24/8/17)

Any blackface this year Bridges?


----------



## Mardoo (24/8/17)

Bridges said:


> I would go back and watch but people may get the wrong idea...



Not if you're dressed like a pirate…


----------



## Grott (24/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> The young blokes school is having a charity 'Pirate day Friday' soon. Instructions have been issued that there will be NO weapons.
> How the hell can six year olds pirate each other without a plastic cutlass or musket for Christsake?
> 
> FAIL.


Have your lad go to school with the head he's already severed, that'll **** em.


----------



## wynnum1 (24/8/17)

Grott said:


> Have your lad go to school with the head he's already severed, that'll **** em.


If hes a six year old could probably get away with it but i think you need to cleanse the house as the police are going to do a good search .


----------



## Andy_27 (24/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> The young blokes school is having a charity 'Pirate day Friday' soon. Instructions have been issued that there will be NO weapons.
> How the hell can six year olds pirate each other without a plastic cutlass or musket for Christsake?
> 
> FAIL.


I just dropped my kids off at school in full Elsa and pirate regalia... minus a sword becuse his light sabre wasnt authentic to the costume... but his teacher saw him without a sword so gave him one she'd brought along!!


----------



## Dave70 (24/8/17)

Grott said:


> Have your lad go to school with the head he's already severed, that'll **** em.



Nah. The authorities take a dim view of that kind of thing nowadays. I dont want to make the next drone strike compilation video like that wacky Khaled 'pull my finger' Sharrouf..


----------



## Bridges (24/8/17)

My two were actually dressed as Calvin and Hobbes, Calvin complete with sling shot made for him by me. We tried testing it out on the neighbors cat but he was a bit too quick. 




And as for black face yep! There was cultural appropriation everywhere! Funny though, it's as these kids love the characters not sure why it needs to be a race thing!


----------



## ein stein (24/8/17)

Carlton Dry Ads..
"'you walk into your local and there's three identical beers on tap, Carlton Dry, Draught and Cold, dont overthink it! drink our beer stupid!"


----------



## Droopy Brew (25/8/17)

Bridges said:


> My two were actually dressed as Calvin and Hobbes, Calvin complete with sling shot made for him by me. We tried testing it out on the neighbors cat but he was a bit too quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, but that is the world we now live in. Kids learning that it is inappropriate to accurately dress as their hero because they are a different race. And they wonder where racism stems from.


----------



## abyss (25/8/17)

I'd love to know how to ad photos to a post which are said to be too large.
I use an iPad as a computer and camera but am not keen on using any apps.

Image too ******* large.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (25/8/17)

abyss said:


> I'd love to know how to ad photos to a post which are said to be too large.
> I use an iPad as a computer and camera but am not keen on using any apps.
> 
> Image too ******* large.


Adjust image size/file. You need editing software. I've been doing it for years now and so many,, some are useless. standard or supplied software (with your camera etc) always has limitations. Actually you need a PC and a decent screen and keyboard. I couldn't live of a phone I'd go nuts. I'm using the Canon software for my DSLR. The batch process has the image size adjustment.
I get away with 1000 pixel for the longest side. I think that is over. 640X420 is the common.


----------



## gezzanet (25/8/17)

You could email it to yourself windows will ask you if you want to reduce the size when sending. 

Edit 
tried it on iPad. Before you actually send it you will see an image size on the right hand side on the same line as the cc line. Press it and you get the option to resize. 

Then save attachment from the inbox and open forum and attach.


----------



## abyss (26/8/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Adjust image size/file. You need editing software. I've been doing it for years now and so many,, some are useless. standard or supplied software (with your camera etc) always has limitations. Actually you need a PC and a decent screen and keyboard. I couldn't live of a phone I'd go nuts. I'm using the Canon software for my DSLR. The batch process has the image size adjustment.
> I get away with 1000 pixel for the longest side. I think that is over. 640X420 is the common.


Thanks it worked


----------



## Grott (26/8/17)

abyss said:


> Thanks it workedView attachment 107856


Is that ale for the bird???? in the background?


----------



## abyss (26/8/17)

Grott said:


> Is that ale for the bird in the background?


He doesn't drink much,I was gunna post in what's in the glass but forgot which beer it was.


----------



## warra48 (26/8/17)

Idiot drivers pulling caravans, trailers etc, or just daydreaming and doing 10 or 20 kph under the limit, and refusing to use the left hand lane on the M1. Do the dickheads of cops ever book these clowns for failing to keep left unless overtaking? No. They'd rather radar gun some poor sucker doing a few kph over the arbitrary speed limit. (By the way, I drive my speed using a GPS speedo, so I cannot even remember the last time I was booked for anything).


----------



## Grott (26/8/17)

And it's those idiots you mention Warra that on country roads cause some to make incorrect decisions due to frustrations with often fatal consequences. All that's ask is look in your rear vision mirror and pull to the side to let others pass.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (26/8/17)

The world, oops, The roads are full of idiots. Before I get racially profiled I barely made it through Springvale today so many people cant drive! and nobody gives a shit about it either. Past the point of caring everyone is just all over the place. Traffic jams on every street! it was quite bizarre so instead of achiving my goals of finding some Maize for brewing experiments I barely escaped the place with some courteous civilized people among the road ferrels!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/8/17)

I ******* HATE caravan drivers


----------



## Grott (27/8/17)

There are some good ones, those that keep to the left when required, those that don't allow and don't leave a trail of vehicles stuck behind them, those that keep to the speed limit, those that indicate its ok to pass. Ha, when you come across one - record it in "Ripleys Believe It Or Not" thread.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/8/17)

There are bad drivers everywhere and some caravanners are often oblivious to other road users, but motorcyclists and truckies are easily the most dangerous road users of all.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> There are bad drivers everywhere and most caravaners are always oblivious to other road users ( and often dont give a **** either ), but motorcyclists and truckies are easily the most denigrated road users of all.



FTFY


----------



## Camo6 (27/8/17)

Former caravan driver hater, now caravan owner. It's been 3 years since I last abused a grey nomad. Well maybe the odd one here and there.

I try and maintain the speed limit or above. Always stay left were applicable. Use the slow vehicle lane if safe to do so. Hell, I even pull over if there's a line behind me through hilly sections. There's a reason for my politeness when towing a van. It's cus I'm on fuckin holidays and got no worries in the world. Hurry on past me, sheep. Run about your business. That coronary's probably just over the next rise.

But there's a new menace on the road and I've ranted about them a few times. It's the old prick who drives with his nose slightly elevated off the horizontal plane, who coasts at 10km under the limit and buries the pedal when he gets to the overtaking lane. Those pricks bring out the trip nazi in me that makes the kids shrink back in their seats and the wife scold me for my colourful expletives. Deep breath, relax, on holidays, on holidays.


----------



## malt and barley blues (27/8/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> The world, oops, The roads are full of idiots. Before I get racially profiled I barely made it through Springvale today so many people cant drive! and nobody gives a shit about it either. Past the point of caring everyone is just all over the place. Traffic jams on every street! it was quite bizarre so instead of achiving my goals of finding some Maize for brewing experiments I barely escaped the place with some courteous civilized people among the road ferrels!


Springvale through to Glen Waverley is a high alert area, I don't know how they get their licence nevermind about how they can decipher the road signs when most don't even speak English.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/8/17)

Motorcyclists often weave dangerously in and out of traffic, very often within centimetres of other vehicles and also ride at insane speeds around town and on open roads.

A lot of truckies have a bullying attitude to other road users. They seem to have a 'might is right' mentality and drive far too close behind other road users. The consequences of a truck driver tailgating and not being able to stop to prevent an accident are seen far too often.

They also eat all the pies.

Denigrated. **** yeah.


----------



## Grott (27/8/17)

Now eating all the pies BDD is one big **** I'd say.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (27/8/17)

Cardinal sin.

I remember in the younger days cycling up Falls Creek on a cold bleary day. When I got to the top I was famished, there was One single pie at the Café. I says to shopkeep "you're a lifesaver, can I please buy that pie?" .. And she say's "sorry it's been pre-purchased by someone else". Ye Gods!! That was a soul destroyer.
I tumbled back down the mountain pelted by sleet and trying not to be killed by rich wanker Aldi and Mercedes drivers heading back to Melbourne after a skiing weekend.
Moral to the story, a pie should never be "presold".. That's a real kick in the guts.


----------



## Camo6 (27/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Cardinal sin.
> 
> I remember in the younger days cycling up Falls Creek on a cold bleary day. When I got to the top I was famished, there was One single pie at the Café. I says to shopkeep "you're a lifesaver, can I please buy that pie?" .. And she say's "sorry it's been pre-purchased by someone else". Ye Gods!! That was a soul destroyer.
> I tumbled back down the mountain pelted by sleet and trying not to be killed by rich wanker Aldi and Mercedes drivers heading back to Melbourne after a skiing weekend.
> Moral to the story, a pie should never be "presold".. That's a real kick in the guts.



You can't seriously be blaming the shopkeep. Clearly, as the cyclist, you were at fault.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (27/8/17)

Correct. Cyclist? No pie for you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Motorcyclists often weave dangerously in and out of traffic, very often within centimetres of other vehicles and also ride at insane speeds around town and on open roads.
> 
> A lot of truckies have a bullying attitude to other road users. They seem to have a 'might is right' mentality and drive far too close behind other road users. The consequences of a truck driver tailgating and not being able to stop to prevent an accident are seen far too often.
> 
> ...



Is that a chip or the whole tree on your shoulder ? ...cause your talking a lot of shit there


----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/8/17)

Just my experience over about 35 years of driving and witnessing how poorly motorcyclists and truck drivers conduct themselves on the roads. 

Not all of them though, but enough of them to see a pattern.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Just my experience over about 35 years of driving and witnessing how poorly motorcyclists and truck drivers conduct themselves on the roads.
> 
> Not all of them though, but enough of them to see a pattern.



Well most of the ones I know are not, but they maybe frustrated that you cant drive so they are trying to get a long way away from you cause your probably dangerous in their view.

Time to to take the nodding dog of your back parcel shelf and put away the cardigan


----------



## manticle (27/8/17)

Everyone believes they are a better driver than they really are.

******* tailgaters shit me no end.


----------



## manticle (27/8/17)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/8/17)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/8/17)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## manticle (27/8/17)

Lot of ute drivers in those videos, stu...


----------



## Nullnvoid (27/8/17)

Up our way it's middle aged women driving 4wd and pulling horse floats. They go 40 km in 80-100 zones and even though there is plenty to opportunities to pull over to let the long line of cars go past they just continue on their merry way oblivious. 

Shits me something chronic!


----------



## Grott (27/8/17)

You live at Cock-or-too, no wonder.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/8/17)

manticle said:


> Lot of ute drivers in those videos, stu...



I counted 4...and 2 where tray backs....


----------



## good4whatAlesU (27/8/17)

I propose a "peer review" points system.

Every registered vehicle will have a laser tag type sensor which can be 'tagged' by fellow motorists. If someone's driving is shit, you 'tag' them. And if a car gets tagged more than 5 times by different drivers, that car gets 15 minutes to get off the road before the engine is disabled for 24 hours.


----------



## manticle (27/8/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I counted 4...and 2 where tray backs....



Yeah but ute drivers have low numeracy.

Don't worry . I'm not a ute-ist. Some of my best friends drive them.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> I propose a "peer review" points system.
> 
> Every registered vehicle will have a laser tag type sensor which can be 'tagged' by fellow motorists. If someone's driving is shit, you 'tag' them. And if a car gets tagged more than 5 times by different drivers, that car gets 15 minutes to get off the road before the engine is disabled for 24 hours.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (27/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> I propose a "peer review" points system.
> 
> Every registered vehicle will have a laser tag type sensor which can be 'tagged' by fellow motorists. If someone's driving is shit, you 'tag' them. And if a car gets tagged more than 5 times by different drivers, that car gets 15 minutes to get off the road before the engine is disabled for 24 hours.



^ Sounds fair too considering the recklessness that many idiots get away with. Idiots have to have an accident to realize and often its irreparable consequences. Not just that some people can do the most ridiculous stupid things, cause accidents and be completely absent minded or in total denial that they were at fault. Pays to have dash cams.
I'm considering a reverse cam as well and maybe a little sign that says. _Smile For The Camera _for those f**cking tailgater pricks.


----------



## Mardoo (27/8/17)

Friend of mine had a special rear-facing spotlight, just for tailgaters. So bright it worked on them in daylight, too.


----------



## Camo6 (27/8/17)

Mardoo said:


> Friend of mine had a special rear-facing spotlight, just for tailgaters. So bright it worked on them in daylight, too.



I had some rear worklights in my last 4wd that could be used to similar effect although I never did.
Was on eastlink the other morning and watched some cockhead in a Patrol tailgating a plodder in the right hand lane( was doing just over the limit but not overtaking), flashing his lights and weaving. The plodder moved over, let him pass and then pulled back in behind him. The fuckwit in the Patrol then turned on his rear spotlights and near blinded three lanes of traffic. Now, I'm not an angry man, but this big teddybear would've buried that pricks face in pig shit if given the chance. I thank God I'm not in some position of despotic authority cause I'd be dropping these ***** like flies. Now, excuse me, I have to read the girls a bedtime story!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/8/17)

manticle said:


> Yeah but ute drivers have low numeracy.
> 
> Don't worry . I'm not a ute-ist. Some of my best friends drive them.



Friends with utes are handy for someone that moves a lot.


----------



## malt junkie (28/8/17)

My pet hate on our roads are those fools who believe joining a freeway at 70kmh is a good idea. 4 times last week! FFS


----------



## knot_gillty (28/8/17)

Grott said:


> There are some good ones, those that keep to the left when required, those that don't allow and don't leave a trail of vehicles stuck behind them, those that keep to the speed limit, those that indicate its ok to pass. Ha, when you come across one - record it in "Ripleys Believe It Or Not" thread.



I'm a caravan owner, I do this. But usually I'm the one overtaking the ******* idiots who AREN'T towing anything and still doing under the speed limit!!! These people are the ones that need the wrath. Nothing worse than getting a good bit of speed up to get up that next hill but have some ******* wanker doing 85kph right at the bottom. I think a lot of the time you'll find this is why caravan drivers are slow. People hold them up and they can't just gun it.


----------



## Dave70 (28/8/17)

Stralia: Putting the *P*eer pressure in *P* plates since 1968.


----------



## homebrewnewb (28/8/17)

comin back from the 'rat this weekend, merging on to m80 from the calder, cause **** no one uses that on-ramp from the m8, which is closed atm. damnit!
anyway someone does this very thing on the outside lane in a similar car, just and i means just missed the median barrier. muppet cant move to the outside lane for merging traffic, nooo has to be a hero and weave to the outside, then jet it and just about lose it in front of me, at 100+ kph.
had the dog in the back so it wouldn't have been nice if i needed to lock it up cause he's caught up on the median barrier. weekend drivers man.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> Stralia: Putting the *P*eer pressure in *P* plates since 1968.




Cant beat a young bloke in a decent V8 that has **** all car control and trying to impress 

Mind you, that Falcon sounded rather nice


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/8/17)

Some pretty sad attempts here...


----------



## tavas (28/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> Stralia: Putting the *P*eer pressure in *P* plates since 1968.



I like how no one bothers to check on him either. Teach the little prick a real lesson.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/8/17)

Conversation heard from the side of the road...

Hello...Dad

Um..I crashed the car

Its in a ditch

What do you mean its my problem

Dad..hello...hello


----------



## Dave70 (28/8/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Conversation heard from the side of the road...
> 
> Hello...Dad
> 
> ...



I had a similar conversation when I was about nineteen. 

Yeah, dad...um...can you put mum on?..


----------



## Stouter (28/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> I had a similar conversation when I was about nineteen.
> 
> Yeah, dad...um...can you put mum on?..


Haha, I dodged that convo.
The car was parked back up in the shed by the time they got back from their holiday, with all signs of evidence removed and polished out.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (28/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> I had a similar conversation when I was about nineteen.
> 
> Yeah, dad...um...can you put mum on?..



Haha. Reminds me when I first got on the road in a Datsun 1600. Short wheel base aint so good for doin snakey's on a dirt road. Although the official story was I swerved to miss a dog. hah, like five times etc. No mobile phones back then either. Cant remember how far had to walk then call Mum to bring the Crown to drag it out of the ditch.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/8/17)

I am surprised I made it thru my 20's....did some awfully dumb shit........






But had a ball doing it ( NOTE:- Would not encourage my kids to do the same stupid things I did....to many mobile phones with camera's now  )


----------



## BrockHops (31/8/17)

Dropped my Leatherman into the pond at work yesterday, not happy..
Turns out I could just use a cabinet key..


----------



## Pnutapper (31/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> Dropped my Leatherman into the pond at work yesterday, not happy..
> Turns out I could just use a cabinet key..


I am really feeling your pain.
I will not leave the house without my Leatherman even if I have every other tool I own with me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/8/17)

I am annoyed that I cant have this


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/8/17)

When your balls outgrow your brains there is always this.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/8/17)

WEAL...that is a very nice find

Respect


----------



## Grott (1/9/17)

WEAL, thanks for that and isn't the music track just perfect. On fox I watch the Ireland road racing season, their ******* mad.
A hay bale tied to telegraph pole is good though!?


----------



## malt junkie (1/9/17)

BrockHops said:


> Dropped my Leatherman into the pond at work yesterday, not happy..
> Turns out I could just use a cabinet key..


I dropped my wave in the desert years ago when working exporation in the guts of WA. Get some waders the work pond probably needs draining anyway.


----------



## BrockHops (1/9/17)

malt junkie said:


> I dropped my wave in the desert years ago when working exporation in the guts of WA. Get some waders the work pond probably needs draining anyway.









So, when I say pond...
It's an open cut mine with a dredge and floating concentrator, probably 15 metres deep with silt taking the bottom 2-3 metres haha, she's gone!


----------



## malt junkie (1/9/17)

In essence They are draining it, just won't help with the letherman.


----------



## Grott (1/9/17)

If you went in would it be like a "quicksand" situation?


----------



## BrockHops (1/9/17)

malt junkie said:


> In essence They are draining it, just won't help with the letherman.


Nah, lots of water, very very salty, you'd be struggling to swim down to the silt, but we've lost plenty of tools in there over time, and a few pulley/worn out parts may have failed the float test...


----------



## knot_gillty (1/9/17)

BrockHops said:


> Nah, lots of water, very very salty, you'd be struggling to swim down to the silt, but we've lost plenty of tools in there over time, and a few pulley/worn out parts may have failed the float test...



I bet all the new tools get "dropped" in there often... haha.


----------



## Dave70 (1/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> When your balls outgrow your brains there is always this.




Totally. Heres the legendary John McGuinness, whos brain is apparently just a cluster of balls, turning the dimmer switch on his Zero up to eleven.
Remember when we used to snigger at electric vehicles? Thats _scary ******* quick, son_..


----------



## homebrewnewb (1/9/17)

scary part is no easily discernible 'motor 'noise apart from the sreechin tyres.


----------



## BrockHops (1/9/17)

knot_gillty said:


> I bet all the new tools get "dropped" in there often... haha.


Oh... There are definitely some "tools" that would be better off dropped in the pond.


----------



## Grott (1/9/17)

Brilliant but eerie


----------



## Droopy Brew (1/9/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> scary part is no easily discernible 'motor 'noise apart from the sreechin tyres.


Sounds like the vacuum cleaner when it finds a golf ball under the bed.

I doubt the crumple zones are particularly forgiving in those 18th century stone walls surrounding the track.

**** that.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/9/17)

Looks like a nice place to take a caravan.


----------



## Dave70 (1/9/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Looks like a nice place to take a caravan.



Yeah, but at least you could tow it with a modern 300 hp plus SUV. 
If you really want to **** everybodys shit up, you need to take a 4 tonne mini bus powered by a stinky, sooty, gutless non-turbo 98 hp diesel. Then enhance the performance further by towing a stupid car behind it. Then drive around with a smug expression on you way to the next BIG 4. Man, I hate those things.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/9/17)

Yeah they shit me too. 


Not these folks though, I could sit behind them all day, or until they finish upside down on the side of the highway. Which shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Camo6 (1/9/17)

BrockHops said:


> So, when I say pond...
> It's an open cut mine with a dredge and floating concentrator, probably 15 metres deep with silt taking the bottom 2-3 metres haha, she's gone!



Open cut mine? Oh you poor thing. Hope you can scratch together the coin to replace it...

I hate losing tools. I spent 2 hours searching for a Snap On socket in the front end of a new Ranger I'd put a short motor in. Must've fallen into a tear in the space/time continuum cause that over priced little thing vanished.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/9/17)

I never get tired of this


----------



## wynnum1 (2/9/17)

Camo6 said:


> Open cut mine? Oh you poor thing. Hope you can scratch together the coin to replace it...
> 
> I hate losing tools. I spent 2 hours searching for a Snap On socket in the front end of a new Ranger I'd put a short motor in. Must've fallen into a tear in the space/time continuum cause that over priced little thing vanished.


Could be worse surgeon losing _surgical instruments._


----------



## petesbrew (3/9/17)

Dave70 said:


> Yeah, but at least you could tow it with a modern 300 hp plus SUV.
> If you really want to **** everybodys shit up, you need to take a 4 tonne mini bus powered by a stinky, sooty, gutless non-turbo 98 hp diesel. Then enhance the performance further by towing a stupid car behind it. Then drive around with a smug expression on you way to the next BIG 4. Man, I hate those things.


A ute that converts into an esky with a tarp and a few bags of ice. Hardly stupid.
I'd own that... and I'd wear a hat and drive leaning over the steering wheel with my mouth open. Just to piss you off. (but I'd drive in the slow lane)


----------



## BrockHops (3/9/17)

Camo6 said:


> Open cut mine? Oh you poor thing. Hope you can scratch together the coin to replace it...
> 
> I hate losing tools. I spent 2 hours searching for a Snap On socket in the front end of a new Ranger I'd put a short motor in. Must've fallen into a tear in the space/time continuum cause that over priced little thing vanished.


Haha, I'll see if I can raise the funds, maybe a bit of overtime on top of the half a year I am privileged enough to spend away from my family.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/9/17)

Camo6 said:


> Open cut mine? Oh you poor thing. Hope you can scratch together the coin to replace it...
> 
> I hate losing tools. I spent 2 hours searching for a Snap On socket in the front end of a new Ranger I'd put a short motor in. Must've fallen into a tear in the space/time continuum cause that over priced little thing vanished.



I am guessing it was a10mm, which as everyone knows, is the most " where the **** did that go" socket in the planet


----------



## Camo6 (3/9/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I am guessing it was a10mm, which as everyone knows, is the most " where the **** did that go" socket in the planet



10mm, 3/8" drive deep impact socket. Was an awesome little socket hence me spending so much of Fomoco's time looking for it.


----------



## Grott (3/9/17)

BrockHops said:


> Haha, I'll see if I can raise the funds, maybe a bit of overtime on top of the half a year I am privileged enough to spend away from my family.



Should have been a politician, apparently them being away from their families is different to everybody else as they take them with them and charge you for the privilege.


----------



## Dave70 (4/9/17)

petesbrew said:


> A ute that converts into an esky with a tarp and a few bags of ice. Hardly stupid.
> I'd own that... and I'd wear a hat and drive leaning over the steering wheel with my mouth open. Just to piss you off. *(but I'd drive in the slow lane)*



Mate, if you're in the slow lane, you can pilot a _recumbent bike_ with a trailer for all I care. You're alright with me.
If I'm honest, taking to a public road on one of these things denotes the user as slow anyway, no matter what lane they operate it in.


----------



## Grott (4/9/17)

Do people actually do that Dave? Where's the esky? He should have a flag/aerial.


----------



## Dave70 (4/9/17)

Grott said:


> Do people actually do that Dave? Where's the esky? He should have a flag/aerial.



Use to see then a fair bit around our way and along the M7 bike lanes, occasional on the verge - madness on that road, flag or otherwise. 
I dunno. I've been riding since before my nuts dropped and those things just look so inherently unstable to me, particularly if a few shanys had left you unstabilized in the first place. 
Cant wheely it. Cant jump it. Most importantly, impossible to look cool 'sitting' in it. Sorry, I flat out fail to see the attraction.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/9/17)

and it doesnt have a big 90* V Twin


----------



## Dave70 (4/9/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> and it doesnt have a big 90* V Twin



And coincidentally, the drain plug would be about where that mans arsehole is. Mods, feel free to move this to the Believe It Or Not thread if you wish.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/9/17)

Anyone use SBS on Demand ? Have watched a few Doco's but everytime I try and get onto it now I can't get on, have complained but don't get a reply apart from advising me what I should be watching.


----------



## unwrittenlaw (5/9/17)

Been watching the handmaid's tale on sbs on demand. Man that show is full on


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/9/17)

Just tried it again on Handmaid's Tale, nothing, it will play trailers but not the movies. Did watch the documentary movie A British Gangster about the Noonans in Manchester, a charming family they were.
Some top shows on there,if you can get them.


----------



## Grott (5/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Anyone use SBS on Demand ? Have watched a few Doco's but everytime I try and get onto it now I can't get on, have complained but don't get a reply apart from advising me what I should be watching.



Yes and haven't had any trouble but I watch through the Telstra TV set up which also gives Utube and all the other channels.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/9/17)

Well I was watching through chromecast (when I can get the controller off the controller) but looking online there are a lot of people complaining about it, pretty sure we were on broadband at the time so I don't think it's that.


----------



## Dave70 (5/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Anyone use SBS on Demand ? Have watched a few Doco's but everytime I try and get onto it now I can't get on, have complained but don't get a reply apart from advising me what I should be watching.



I can be a bit shaky at times. Try logging out and doing a password reset. Worked for me.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/9/17)

I will try that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/9/17)

Dave70 said:


> I can be a bit shaky at times. Try logging out and doing a password reset. Worked for me.


----------



## homebrewnewb (5/9/17)

hey look it's NBN support.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/9/17)

Dave70 said:


> I can be a bit shaky at times. Try logging out and doing a password reset. Worked for me.


Tried that, didn't work, turned off adblock now works. Trouble is I now have to watch the ads.


----------



## Coalminer (5/9/17)

It won't play the game with Adblock that I use on Firefox
To save enable/disable all the time I watch with Chrome browser without adblock setup


----------



## manticle (5/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Tried that, didn't work, turned off adblock now works. Trouble is I now have to watch the ads.


Happened to us. Just about every show starts with an ad so having AB activated prevents the show playing. Annoying but some decent shows for free makes me cope.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/9/17)

My thinking is likewise, if there were no adds they wouldn't be free. But some top shows on there.


----------



## Dave70 (5/9/17)

I hate ads as much as the next person who hates ads, but I get perhaps two per brake. Small price to pay for seeing a pair of Swedish / Spanish lesbians go at it my book.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (6/9/17)

Friggen shitfull WEATHER!!!! makin my job hell!!!!!!


----------



## technobabble66 (6/9/17)

Ditto. 2 days of intending to bottle/transfer/brew has been foiled by windy & wet, brass monkey weather. 
Damn you sky fairy! *shakes fist at clouds*

View attachment 108133


----------



## Rocker1986 (6/9/17)

You can send some of that rain up my way, but the wind and cold you can keep down there.


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/9/17)

fires around Colandra already i hear, hell man it is going to be a shit season.
good luck up there.


----------



## malt junkie (6/9/17)

Yep brass monkey weather sux! Though keep 2 brews at cc is costing me not a cent, I really want them in kegs god dammit! Then I can brew a nice IPA and an amber something.


----------



## TheWiggman (6/9/17)

Was on call for the week (responsible for leading any mechanical issue on site) and had only one phone call on the weekend. Wednesdays are the start of the new on-call week. I thought I'd made it through, only had last night to go. 6:30 PM I get a call, I came in and lo and behold something important has fairly well crapped itself making for a pretty long night and early morning. Head hit the pillow a little before 2 AM, then it's back to work later in the morning. Serves me right for having confident thoughts.
Thankfully I'm not on call now so out of principle I'm going to hit a few beers tonight.


----------



## tavas (7/9/17)

BrockHops said:


> So, when I say pond...
> It's an open cut mine with a dredge and floating concentrator, probably 15 metres deep with silt taking the bottom 2-3 metres haha, she's gone!


You're doing gravity separation - wait for it to come out on the spirals


----------



## BrockHops (7/9/17)

tavas said:


> You're doing gravity separation - wait for it to come out on the spirals


Haha, true!


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/9/17)

$79 parking fine in an almost empty car park for going one hour over the signed limit. Yes... limits are limits, but due to the constant full capacity of the station car park, in a train station that is third last before the line terminates, sometimes one must park near a supermarket where ample parking would be lucky to reach 20% capacity on any given day.

Local councils love a good old revenue raise. There goes todays wage. (part time work, full time uni). 

Time for some Session Harvest Ale, AHB and finals footy.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/9/17)

I think I got a speeding fine today well past the school I thought then there it is, the wagon cam. Then looked up to see I may not have past into that 60k zone. So its a $$$ fine and broken years of demerit points clean driving for doing um, 43 kph.


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/9/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I think I got a speeding fine today well past the school I thought then there it is, the wagon cam. Then looked up to see I may not have past into that 60k zone. So its a $$$ fine and broken years of demerit points clean driving for doing um, 43 kph.



If you haven't had an offence in several years and were doing within 14KM of the speed limit, you can apply for an 'offical warning'. In the letter you need to admit fault and say you thought you were doing the correct speed and since have checked and realised you were wrong. Increases your chances of getting out of it. Good luck!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/9/17)

Yeah I know. If I get the fine I will therefore commit to jumping through their hoops with crossed fingers. 
Or just pay the fine. I'm not sure what is easier.


----------



## Droopy Brew (7/9/17)

Also check you local laws. In qld they cant set up the flash for cash within 300m of the change of speed sign on a decrease and 150m of an increase. Not sure if school zones are an exception but.


----------



## homebrewnewb (8/9/17)

slow leak around tap on IPA cube iso propyl alcohol before you get really sad - lost about 15 liters just over the last 6 or so months.
Just noticed now, got maybe 500ml left. 
makes a real good sanitizer for stainless/cleaner. argh!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/9/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> $79 parking fine in an almost empty car park for going one hour over the signed limit. Yes... limits are limits, but due to the constant full capacity of the station car park, in a train station that is third last before the line terminates, sometimes one must park near a supermarket where ample parking would be lucky to reach 20% capacity on any given day.
> 
> Local councils love a good old revenue raise. There goes todays wage. (part time work, full time uni).
> 
> Time for some Session Harvest Ale, AHB and finals footy.



This is whay its always good to use other peoples cars...even if they dont know you "borrowed" it


----------



## Camo6 (8/9/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I think I got a speeding fine today well past the school I thought then there it is, the wagon cam. Then looked up to see I may not have past into that 60k zone. So its a $$$ fine and broken years of demerit points clean driving for doing um, 43 kph.



Bastids. We recently finished the twin towers in Box Hill but while we were working there they changed the whitehorse/surrey rd red light camera to a speed camera that drops to 40kph during school times. We were starting early and so would be driving home around 2:30pm, almost an hour before the kiddies get out. Everyone of us that drove home in that direction got done for being a few kms over 40. Heck, one bloke got done 3 times.
Absolute revenue raiser that one. In it's first month it netted hundreds of thousands of dollars and became one of the highest grossers in the area. Seriously, my barge needs to gain 10kph just to shift gears. Bastids.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/9/17)

Camo6 said:


> Bastids. We recently finished the twin towers in Box Hill but while we were working there they changed the whitehorse/surrey rd red light camera to a speed camera that drops to 40kph during school times. We were starting early and so would be driving home around 2:30pm, almost an hour before the kiddies get out. Everyone of us that drove home in that direction got done for being a few kms over 40. Heck, one bloke got done 3 times.
> Absolute revenue raiser that one. In it's first month it netted hundreds of thousands of dollars and became one of the highest grossers in the area. Seriously, my barge needs to gain 10kph just to shift gears. Bastids.


I know it makes me so cynical. There's an intersection near my place that collects 24/7, collects and collects millions of dollars off normal sensible drivers for driving perfectly safely. Then I stopped hard at the offending intersection to see this maniac blow through the red light, 60k intersection at 90+kph and the friggen camera did not flash!!! grrrrrr. It seems the cams are designed more to collect money off sensible drivers than to actually catch a serious real offender.


----------



## wynnum1 (11/9/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I know it makes me so cynical. There's an intersection near my place that collects 24/7, collects and collects millions of dollars off normal sensible drivers for driving perfectly safely. Then I stopped hard at the offending intersection to see this maniac blow through the red light, 60k intersection at 90+kph and the friggen camera did not flash!!! grrrrrr. It seems the cams are designed more to collect money off sensible drivers than to actually catch a serious real offender.




Expanding foam but i think they would now have improve the design .


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/9/17)

The bane of my life is upon me again, I absolutely hate the annual hard rubbish pick up, throughout the year I get rid of my rubbish through the recycling bins or taking any metal down to the scrap yard giving me a chance to see what stainless steel they have lying around. I have learned to keep a little rubbish back for this day tucked away out of sight, but it is never enough to appease my wife who seems to want the biggest pile in the street to prove we are not hoarders.
She takes stuff out, I bring it back, we rarely argue but she just doesn't know what is useful, then there is the constant stream of pickers, they think I lay everything out neatly for them to rummage through it, and leave it in a mess.
The Christmas tree that has served us loyally for the last 10 years is lying out there, looks like I will be forking out for a new one of those this year. Either that or convince my wife we are going to celebrate Festivus and just get an aluminium pole.


----------



## unwrittenlaw (11/9/17)

I remember putting an old bbq out on the footpath a few years ago. It was stripped of parts by 3 separate people over the space of a few hours. One took the burners, another the hot plates, then somebody got the wheels. All that was left was a carcass... it reminded me of a bit of roadkill


----------



## wynnum1 (12/9/17)

The hard rubbish pick up seems to get more restrictions every year to what you can leave out on the foot path .


----------



## Grott (12/9/17)

Yes, they restrict the things that really need to be collected like microwaves and tv's. They wonder why they get dumped illegally. I remember when we went digital in Adelaide, free dump station 30km away, local dump $30 and they wondered why every bush had a TV behind it. 
Like the internet ( have it) there is this assumption that everyone has a car or 30 bucks lying around.


----------



## Dave70 (12/9/17)

unwrittenlaw said:


> I remember putting an old bbq out on the footpath a few years ago. It was stripped of parts by 3 separate people over the space of a few hours. One took the burners, another the hot plates, then somebody got the wheels. All that was left was a carcass... it reminded me of a bit of roadkill



Nah. If it were Roadkill, they'd take you're wreck of a BBQ and spend the rest of the episode trying to make it work with an industrial wok, kebab rotisserie and high pressure gas regulator.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/9/17)

I left junk out on the street. Just old shit like broken chair, bookshelf, suitcase, some foam half a bed

2 days latter...GONE...

I am going to do it more often, easier than loading a trailer


----------



## manticle (12/9/17)

If no-one takes it, put a 'for sale' sign on it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/9/17)

manticle said:


> If no-one takes it, put a 'for sale' sign on it.



Nothing like putting value on junk just so people think they can steal it and get it for nothing


----------



## gap (12/9/17)

why do people use that puerile American word ass when we are referring to ARSE?
An ass is a donkey an ARSE is a bum, bottom, rear end etc


----------



## manticle (12/9/17)

Because they're dumb arseholes.


----------



## manticle (12/9/17)

Sorry - I meant bc their dumb assholes


----------



## Mardoo (12/9/17)

Because it's simpler to consume American media and not question what the **** happened to Aussie culture. I'm a Sepp by birth, and I chose to live here 20 years ago because of the culture. Australians are/were freeer than the Americans could even imagine. Don't let it die.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (12/9/17)

gap said:


> why do people use that puerile American word ass when we are referring to ARSE?
> An ass is a donkey an ARSE is a bum, bottom, rear end etc


Because they're USA head fucked non patriotic Australians? Even Americans living in Australia should have the respect that the word is Arse! 
Pisses me off that spell check doesn't even recognize it.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (12/9/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Because they're USA head fucked non patriotic Australians? Even Americans living in Australia should have the respect that the word is Arse!
> Pisses me off that spell check doesn't even recognise it.



FTFY


----------



## Midnight Brew (12/9/17)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/9/17)

*S*


----------



## manticle (12/9/17)

Arze


----------



## Danscraftbeer (12/9/17)

So how many more years of suppression and loss of identity upon the true blue white Aussie until we get apologized to?


----------



## manticle (12/9/17)

Cry me a ******* river


----------



## manticle (12/9/17)

Sorry - fucken creek, mate


----------



## technobabble66 (13/9/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> So how many more years of suppression and loss of identity upon the true blue white Aussie until we get apologized to?


Maybe after 95% of us get slaughtered by an invading population who consistently & proudly declare for the first 150 years thereafter that there weren't even any other people here when they arrived, and that they were merely "cleaning up" the local animal population a little.

Are we seriously that weak and fragile that when atrocities are pointed out that occurred over a century ago, that weren't perpetrated by ourselves, and probably not even our great grandfathers or anyone remotely connected to us (how many contemporary Australians even had a relative living here more than 120 years ago?), that we are unable to have the decency to simply say "yeah, that's a terrible thing"??


And while i'm at it, what exactly is a "true blue white aussie"? 
If it's those ignorant redneck misogynist racist bogans doing donuts in some lame V6 POS while draped in the aussie flag while being cheered on by other "true blue aussies", then i'm truly looking forward to their loss of identity.

I'd rather pose the question of how many more years are we going to endure the Australian identity and flag being associated with those fuckwits? 
And how long before Australians fully identify the primary nature of what's made us a great nation to be truly proud of are elements like a classless society of equal opportunity, where we look after each other as best we can, where we gain strength from our history and are not burdened by it's legacy, where corruption and improper use of power and wealth is to be condemned and not applauded, where you judge a person by their actions and not by their race, sex, colour or creed.

Having traveled to a fair few countries over the years, it's particularly annoying to see a fair chunk of our population apparently ignorant of what makes this country a great place to live, and those things that comparatively burden those others countries/societies. Corruption would be one of those things. Intolerance would be another.

(PS: apologies to danscraftbeer, that long rant wasn't directed at you , just your comment triggered the rant that had been brewing for a few days )


----------



## technobabble66 (13/9/17)

on to lighter things:

Those new Carlton Dry ads. 

OMFG they are the lamest shittiest ads going at the moment. It's bad enough they're promoting such a crap product, but to do it in such a poor & stupid fashion while trying to present as cool and witty is a travesty.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/9/17)

Maybe we should be thankful and celebrate that Australia was colonised by the British, would be in a right state of affairs had it been either Portuguese, Spanish, Dutch or French. Imagine trying to learn one of those languages, at least the English language is easy.


----------



## Dave70 (13/9/17)

manticle said:


> Cry me a ******* river



Cant help you with a ******* river. How about a badly recorded boogie woogie river with an Englishman in it?


----------



## Dave70 (13/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Maybe we should be thankful and celebrate that Australia was colonised by the British, would be in a right state of affairs had it been either Portuguese, Spanish, Dutch or French. Imagine trying to learn one of those languages, at least the English language is easy.



Or 'this ******* language'.


----------



## warra48 (13/9/17)

Dutch isn't that difficult if you are born and grow up there.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Maybe we should be thankful and celebrate that Australia was colonised by the British, would be in a right state of affairs had it been either Portuguese, Spanish, Dutch or French. Imagine trying to learn one of those languages, at least the English language is easy.



Actually...English is the hardest language to learn.

He saw a saw that gave him a sore knee

Hey you there, over there, their not yours


----------



## Pnutapper (13/9/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Actually...English is the hardest language to learn.
> 
> He saw a saw that gave him a sore knee
> 
> Hey you there, over there, they're not yours



FTFY


----------



## Camo6 (13/9/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Actually...English is the hardest language to learn.
> 
> He saw a saw that gave him a sore knee
> 
> Hey you there, over there, their not yours



Go help your uncle jack off that horse.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/9/17)

English? Goodonya. 

Ow-yis goin' 
Whaddya think? 
Beaudy
Rippa
Oh-yeah, na.


----------



## malt junkie (13/9/17)

warra48 said:


> Dutch isn't that difficult if you are born and grow up there.


Yeah it's just the fear of being spat on every time they swear or ask for a biscuit!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/17)

How to speak Australians ( The start is a bit colourfull ...almost NSFW )


----------



## manticle (13/9/17)

If English is easy to learn, why are such a large proportion of native speakers so shithouse at using it?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/9/17)

define "native"


----------



## Dave70 (13/9/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> define "native"



Oh, thats easy. Its the country where you were born. For example, I'm native to Australia. My ancestors were natives of Nordic and northern Europe.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/9/17)

Dave70 said:


> Oh, thats easy. Its the country where you were born. For example, I'm native to Australia. My ancestors were natives of Nordic and northern Europe.



A native Australian English speaker? Sounds good to me, I'll go along with that.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/9/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> define "native"


A native Englishman is a bit of French, Norse, German and with just a dash of Roman, (whatever they did for us)


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/9/17)

A potent mix.

Goodness knows what happened to the Irish though (edit: I jest, my wife's Irish. edit edit; Australian Irish).


----------



## Dave70 (13/9/17)

Boo!! 
IOC and copyright. Fuggen un Australian.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/9/17)

Hit the "watch on youTube" button at base of window.


----------



## manticle (13/9/17)

Dave70 said:


> Oh, thats easy. Its the country where you were born. For example, I'm native to Australia. My ancestors were natives of Nordic and northern Europe.


In this context, it refers to anyone whose native language is English.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/17)

Uncomfortable to some....but bloody funny


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/9/17)

manticle said:


> In this context, it refers to anyone whose native language is English.



Hmm not sure. My DNA is Nordic and my people lived in Wales (spoke Welsh) and English for a few hundred years. I was born in NZ and grew up in Australia. The nation with highest proportion of my DNA is now Finland. 

Should I speak some kind of pigeon Old Norse, Maori, Australian English, Wiradjuri, Welsh, Finnish?


----------



## kaiserben (13/9/17)

technobabble66 said:


> on to lighter things:
> 
> Those new Carlton Dry ads.
> 
> OMFG they are the lamest shittiest ads going at the moment. It's bad enough they're promoting such a crap product, but to do it in such a poor & stupid fashion while trying to present as cool and witty is a travesty.



I suspect they know their market and these sorts of ads probably hit their target.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/9/17)

Cudo had a special on the CUB tour $45 for 2 people, beer tastings and a free lunch, I was half tempted,just got put off by the free beers.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/9/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Maybe after 95% of us get slaughtered by an invading population who consistently & proudly declare for the first 150 years thereafter that there weren't even any other people here when they arrived, and that they were merely "cleaning up" the local animal population a little.
> 
> Are we seriously that weak and fragile that when atrocities are pointed out that occurred over a century ago, that weren't perpetrated by ourselves, and probably not even our great grandfathers or anyone remotely connected to us (how many contemporary Australians even had a relative living here more than 120 years ago?), that we are unable to have the decency to simply say "yeah, that's a terrible thing"??
> 
> ...


No apology necessary but cheers...
I was trying to make the comment obviously absurd. Which is how I see a lot of political turmoil these days.
Satire being the only retreat.
Oh no I just got texted a joke that no doubt could be offensive. Off to the joke thread now.


----------



## technobabble66 (13/9/17)

Yeah, I was going to put a qualifying comment that I wasn't sure if you were being sarcastic/satirical, but left it more as a semi-independent rant [emoji6]


----------



## manticle (13/9/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> No apology necessary but cheers...
> I was trying to make the comment obviously absurd. Which is how I see a lot of political turmoil these days.
> Satire being the only retreat.
> Oh no I just got texted a joke that no doubt could be offensive. Off to the joke thread now.



You just need to work harder on your satire. Don't blame the climate. Make your jokes better.

Everything can be funny but the more boundaries it crosses, the harder you need to work.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/9/17)

Harder? is an understatement. In this day and age of this cultural conditioning to be delicate, fragile, and easily offended its barely worth the attempt considering the possibility of being grossly misunderstood then lynched etc.
Were is simple strength of character? Killed, dead. Freedom of speech? Dead. Free thinking? dead.


----------



## manticle (13/9/17)

Bollocks. Just overly sensitive rednecks crying they can't call their slave 'nigger' anymore without someone calling them a hurtful ephitet like 'racist'. Say what you want, understand the context, own it and move on.


----------



## manticle (13/9/17)

When has the threat of being lynched been more than a metaphor for you?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/9/17)

Are you are judging me to be in the racist red neck category?
If so than you may have a point about my attempted humor when I may have felt I was mocking the category.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (13/9/17)

I interpreted Danscraftbeer's comment as tongue in cheek the moment I read it. 

Maybe I need to go looking for offensiveness in things a bit harder.


----------



## manticle (13/9/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Are you are judging me to be in the racist red neck category?
> If so than you may have a point about my attempted humor when I may have felt I was mocking the category.




I'm not judging you to be in any category.

I'm making a comment about satire, free speech and accepting responsibility for words used. We actually have more freedom of speech, thought and expression today than any time in history, I reckon. Someone else being upset by what you say or write doesn't equate to book burning, torture, imprisonment or any real form of persecution.


----------



## manticle (13/9/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I interpreted Danscraftbeer's comment as tongue in cheek the moment I read it.
> 
> Maybe I need to go looking for offensiveness in things a bit harder.


Tongue in cheek yes, satire no. As for offensiveness - that's never been a crime in my book and not really something I care about. Offend. Be offensive. Be offended. Nothing happens.

Racists get offended when they get called racists. Oversensitivity is bipartisan which was one point.

My other point was that good satire is clever; the more 'taboo' the subject, the cleverer it needs to be to work. No subject for me is untouchable but you need to do more than say 'poo bum child porn coon' in order to be considered amusing.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (13/9/17)

Tongue in cheek , satire, ****, surely there's a bit of crossover, but anyway he made it pretty clear in his response to Technobabble that he was making his comment deliberately absurd and that's what came across to me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/17)

Free speech...is that allowed under sec.18c ?


----------



## manticle (13/9/17)

Good. I get what you mean and am not really looking for an argument with you.

If it was a joke (which he's made clear and I accept), then I thought it was a shit joke. I made some other points.


----------



## malt junkie (13/9/17)

manticle said:


> When has the threat of being lynched been more than a metaphor for you?


This was an open question right? truthfully ... high school, so definitely last century.


----------



## petesbrew (13/9/17)

Dave70 said:


> Mate, if you're in the slow lane, you can pilot a _recumbent bike_ with a trailer for all I care. You're alright with me.
> If I'm honest, taking to a public road on one of these things denotes the user as slow anyway, no matter what lane they operate it in.


Now, how the hell do you bunny hop a gutter on THAT?!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/9/17)

oops


----------



## Mr_Brewer (13/9/17)

why when i click on a page it no work omfg a


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/9/17)

Mr_Brewer said:


> why when i click on a page it no work omfg a


Ground control to Mr Brewer. Can you here me Mr Brewer.

Please respond Mr Brewer.......


----------



## Dave70 (14/9/17)

petesbrew said:


> Now, how the hell do you bunny hop a gutter on THAT?!



Precisely. Its simply impossible to look cool on, and by extension, impress chicks. 
I'm sure this 18 century birthing chair was the design brief.


----------



## Dave70 (14/9/17)

Like a ******* BOSS..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/9/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Free speech...is that allowed under sec.18c ?


Not free, as in the case of Ms Prior who was willing to settle her case for $5,000 each from the students involved.
http://theconversation.com/qut-discrimination-case-exposes-human-rights-commission-failings-68235


----------



## Droopy Brew (14/9/17)

Wow. What a low life money grabbing bitch. Hope she gets the boot. (assuming the article was accurate of course)

'Fighting segregation with segregation'- spot on.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/9/17)

Dave70 said:


> We have a few kids in our BMX club that can do that shit standing on their heads. One of the boys can nearly get halfway around the track on the back wheel
> 
> And as for jumping, some of them need parachutes
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_Brewer (14/9/17)

what i meant is i was reading some old threads and most don't work


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/9/17)

Mr_Brewer said:


> what i meant is i was reading some old threads and most don't work



Why would you want to read or respond to old threads...are you on NBN ?


----------



## unwrittenlaw (15/9/17)

^ funniest thing I've read all week


----------



## madpierre06 (15/9/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Harder? is an understatement. In this day and age of this cultural conditioning to be delicate, fragile, and easily offended its barely worth the attempt considering the possibility of being grossly misunderstood then lynched etc.
> Were is simple strength of character? Killed, dead. Freedom of speech? Dead. Free thinking? dead.



You don't have to actually do anything to anyone, they only have to think or feel that they were offeneded/attacked for you to end up in the poo. And with an industry/legislation having been created which encouyrages you to FEEL offended......the wedge has well and truly been driven in. Victimhood and blame rules.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/9/17)

Very true madpierre, I used to enjoy Pot Black but that seems to have gone now, someone suggested calling it Pot the Balls but that was deemed to be to gender sensitive. I thought a good idea would be to call it Snooker.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/9/17)




----------



## Grott (15/9/17)

So true Ds.
I said something to myself the other day just so I could be offended.


----------



## Dave70 (15/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Very true madpierre, I used to enjoy Pot Black but that seems to have gone now, someone suggested calling it Pot the Balls but that was deemed to be to gender sensitive. I thought a good idea would be to call it Snooker.



I grew up watching shows like Kingswood Country, Love Thy Neighbor (basically any Aus or British sit com for that matter that would _never _fly today) with my family and suprisingly didn't go on to become a racist. 
I'm guessing because I balanced it out with the multi racial Sesame Street and later, pinko juggernauts like M.A.S.H (The post Frank Burns / canned laughter era was my favorite).


----------



## madpierre06 (15/9/17)

Dave70 said:


> I grew up watching shows like Kingswood Country, Love Thy Neighbor (basically any Aus or British sit com for that matter that would _never _fly today) with my family and suprisingly didn't go on to become a racist.
> I'm guessing because I balanced it out with the multi racial Sesame Street and later, pinko juggernauts like M.A.S.H (The post Frank Burns / canned laughter era was my favorite).



Love Thy Neighbour was good at pointing out what a pair of nobs both blokes were....let's not forget The Naked Vicar Show and The Samuel Pepys Show....


----------



## Grott (15/9/17)

you forgot - Death Do Us Part. now that would do well today. But have to admit Love Thy Neighbor would cause riots today.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/9/17)

Grott said:


> So true Ds.
> I said something to myself the other day just so I could be offended.



Did you get leprosy ?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/9/17)

madpierre06 said:


> You don't have to actually do anything to anyone, they only have to think or feel that they were offeneded/attacked for you to end up in the poo. And with an industry/legislation having been created which encouyrages you to FEEL offended......the wedge has well and truly been driven in. Victimhood and blame rules.


I know its sad. Strength of character is NEVER encouraged. Used be be a philosophy so simple was taught to children.
Sticks and stones may break my bones but names will never hurt me. Were did that go?
Or as for pesting antagonists (teasers etc) that can now be labeled as Trolls. Ignore them they will go away. No response defuses the will for them to continue but not this day and age. We feed the Trolls! Giving them the attention that they seek. That can even be said for Terrorists. They seek the fame and attention and boy do we give it to them. Empowering their weapon which is a psychological weapon over the masses. Since they don't have weapons of mass destruction that is their greatest weapon and we maintain it very well for them.


----------



## Dave70 (15/9/17)

Grott said:


> you forgot - Death Do Us Part. now that would do well today. But have to admit Love Thy Neighbor would cause riots today.



And if those rioters put their predictable knee jerk grievance mongering to one side an actually paid attention, they might soon realize the synopsis was more or less a pudgy white bigot married to a dowdy slapper routinely being outwitted by a black guy with a bodacious wife, who never took his shit. 
The joke was on Eddie Booth. Everybody, including his missus thought he was a ******* tool. Not everybody gets irony. 
This is how we wind up with the likes of Big Bang Theory, That 70s Show and reality TV. Thank Allah for the likes of South Park, Peep Show and Family Guy.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/9/17)

Dave70 said:


> And if those rioters put their predictable knee jerk grievance mongering to one side an actually paid attention, they might soon realize the synopsis was more or less a pudgy white bigot married to a dowdy slapper routinely being outwitted by a black guy with a bodacious wife, who never took his shit.
> The joke was on Eddie Booth. Everybody, including his missus thought he was a ******* tool. Not everybody gets irony.
> This is how we wind up with the likes of Big Bang Theory, That 70s Show and reality TV. Thank Allah for the likes of South Park, Peep Show and Family Guy.


They don't say 'black' anymore Dave all the newsreaders say is, 'of African appearance' 
Would love for a news reader to say the perpetrator was last seen running in an easterly direction wearing a pair of candy striped pants singing "do da do da day"


----------



## Dave70 (15/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> They don't say 'black' anymore Dave all the newsreaders say is, *'of African appearance' *
> Would love for a news reader to say the perpetrator was last seen running in an easterly direction wearing a pair of candy striped pants singing "do da do da day"
> View attachment 108362



Expect that to be a thing of the past shortly also. I cant remember where I read the story, but some Victorian coppers wound up in hot water for having the audacity to point out that the Melbournes Apex gang was comprised mainly of Sudanese and Pacific Islander youths. Despite the fact that it is. What racists.


----------



## Vini2ton (15/9/17)

A journalist, a human-rights lawyer and a high-court judge are stranded on a desert island with a tribe of cannibals...


----------



## manticle (15/9/17)

As if people being offended is anything new. People arguing about the right to offend and getting their tits in a twist about free speech might remember how many have been offended by nudity, sex and blood in art, sex and violence in film, pacifism, communism, atheism, you fucken name it. 

I can jump on the net and join stormfront.org, watch two men or women beat the **** out of each other at ufc or bellator, buy brighter death now albums, look up 'granny fucks teen' or read a forum devoted to the consumption of psychedelic drugs. I can own Salo and watch it at leisure.

The oversensitivity and sookiness people describe is everywhere, political sensitivies notwithstanding. It also is not new.


----------



## manticle (15/9/17)

And as for 'love thy neighbour' not being made today - deadwood wouldn't have featured on prime time tv in the fucken 70s or 80s either. Mary Whitehouse would have put her foot firmly down. Tipper Gore would have insisted. For the children.

Go, you Rant thread, go.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/9/17)

This rant thread will work it out. I have faith in that if anything.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (15/9/17)

If only comedy was still made like this. Everyone gets to offend everyone. And it's about as funny as it gets.


----------



## manticle (15/9/17)

Southpark and borat are much more recent and do a great job of offending everyone.

Psychoville and league of gentlemen are hardly pc either.

PS. I did enjoy mind your language as a kid, I just don't think we live in as sanitised a society as popular belief would have it, nor was 30 years ago some kind of untouchable golden age.


----------



## Bridges (15/9/17)

South Parks creators also do computer games, they are about to release one called "The Fractured But Whole" and have been in criticized for making the difficulty of the game correspond to your characters skin colour. So if you are white it is easier and the blacker your character is the more difficult the game gets which is set by a sliding control. Comedy gold.
http://www.news.com.au/technology/h...k/news-story/4e9bac775d5064a2b036db13f36f5c2c


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/9/17)

These guys are the kind of political correctness


----------



## Gelding (16/9/17)

lol

has to be filmed in grafton....



https://urbandictionary.store/products/mug?defid=5554715


----------



## Hangover68 (16/9/17)

Ebay gives me the shits, they are getting more controlling every year. I had a possible buyer ask me for contact details so they could view some used tyres i have for sale which is fair enough i thought, but ******* ebay wouldnt let me send the reply and when i tried to spell out my phone or email address the pricks have now blocked me from messaging for 7 days- WTF ?
Their new dipshit rule is that no one can pass on contact details till after committing to buy, what a pack of **** tards.


----------



## madpierre06 (16/9/17)

Hangover68 said:


> Ebay gives me the shits, they are getting more controlling every year. I had a possible buyer ask me for contact details so they could view some used tyres i have for sale which is fair enough i thought, but ******* ebay wouldnt let me send the reply and when i tried to spell out my phone or email address the pricks have now blocked me from messaging for 7 days- WTF ?
> Their new dipshit rule is that no one can pass on contact details till after committing to buy, what a pack of **** tards.



Nasty thing about that is that they are obviously monitoring everything little thing that passes as a message.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/9/17)

Gelding said:


> lol
> 
> has to be filmed in grafton....
> 
> ...


And your point is.....

Oh wait, your just being an uninformed dickhead


----------



## SnailAle (17/9/17)

Hangover68 said:


> Ebay gives me the shits, they are getting more controlling every year. I had a possible buyer ask me for contact details so they could view some used tyres i have for sale which is fair enough i thought, but ******* ebay wouldnt let me send the reply and when i tried to spell out my phone or email address the pricks have now blocked me from messaging for 7 days- WTF ?
> Their new dipshit rule is that no one can pass on contact details till after committing to buy, what a pack of **** tards.


My wife was selling this decoration thing 
. Sold them to someone and eBay wanted their share despite the people who bought it not having paid, they wanted to pay on pickup. So she paid ebay and the pricks that bought them never turned up or paid us and because that was right on the 30 day thing we ended up $100 Out of pocket and unable to contest it with eBay!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/9/17)

Its enough to give one the shits but eBay know they are in the dominant position 170, million buyers net profit of $10 billion expected end of this year, and where else can you go to get rid of any junk or anything surplus to your needs. 
They win all the way to the bank, I had a run in with them a couple of months ago, won that one but previous issues I have had with them I have got nowhere. End of the day you will use them again and they know it.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/9/17)

There are other alternatives to ebay. My wife has been offloading heaps of things that we no longer need, posting them for sale on a couple of local (Sunshine Coast) Facebook buy and sell pages. Admittedly the market is much smaller, but nearly everything she's posted has been sold. 
There might be similar pages set up elsewhere that are worth a try.


----------



## Grott (17/9/17)

I have to say that the savings I've made through EBay have outweighed any issues with them to date. The thing that makes me really mad is I prefer to support and buy local but a lot of items (exactly the same) have such greedy mark ups that you just can't justify it.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/9/17)

I have seen a report here in Melbourne a couple of years ago about a facebook page who had a massive following, started local and just spread. Not on facebook so wouldn't know how to access it.
I use eBay world wide which gives me another axe to grind with eBay is the postage from Europe for something that can be mailed over they charge $24 or some ridiculous figure I don't buy off those who have signed up to eBay International shipping alright on large items, shithouse on small items.


----------



## Dave70 (18/9/17)

madpierre06 said:


> Nasty thing about that is that they are obviously monitoring everything little thing that passes as a message.



And I've tried calling customer service (good luck) to discuss that particular point - as in, I can never get in touch with your customer service department, but the second a you perceive a possible circumvention of you ever tightening 'guidelines', its a ******* _ménage à trois _and suddenly, there you appear, sticking your nose into my private conversation with a potential customer, issuing _me _with a slap on the wrist for question asked by _the customer_ - verbatim - 'Hey mate, can you give me a call on *** *** **** to discuss details about the flat pack units'. 

As noted by a previous ranter, good for buying, but I feel about the same moral obligation toward e bay as I do the ATO - and for the that matter,the local council - who want to charge me $150 call out for a pleb with a clipboard and a ruler to ensure my pool gate sits not more than 100mm off the pavers.. Really? Really..
So there you go, two rants in one. Less if you pay cash? No worries..


----------



## Airgead (18/9/17)

EBay disallow contact outside of eBay because lots of people were advertising on ebay then giving the buyer a call direct and doing the transaction somewhere else. The eBay item is then cancelled rather than marked as sold. So ebay misses out on their fee. From their perspective its a bit like someone walking into a shop, spending a good hour or so with a sales person going over all the options and working out what is best, then buying it online... 

So eBay tries to prevent you swapping contact details until after the item is paid for. Understandable really. Still annoying though.


----------



## madpierre06 (18/9/17)

Airgead said:


> EBay disallow contact outside of eBay because lots of people were advertising on ebay then giving the buyer a call direct and doing the transaction somewhere else. The eBay item is then cancelled rather than marked as sold. So ebay misses out on their fee. From their perspective its a bit like someone walking into a shop, spending a good hour or so with a sales person going over all the options and working out what is best, then buying it online...
> 
> So eBay tries to prevent you swapping contact details until after the item is paid for. Understandable really. Still annoying though.



Yeah, I get that. But they created that mindset in the minds of users when they started adding postage costs into the final amount from which they took their cut, and sticking it up the people who were the ones who made ebay as big as it became by turning the joint into a friggin' el cheapo $2 chinese/hong kong crap shop where it became about volume of cheap crap rather thanthe auction house which it was. Any auction alternatives which popped up where offered more money than they could refuse to sell to ebay. In the middele of all that they then tried to make it paypal only to make payments. It's rare that I put stuff up there now, I used to be able to seel stuff that went all around the world, blokes got rare st uff for a price they were willing to pay which at times went beyond a rational value, so both buyer and seller won, and ebay did well from that. Then they just said about those who helped buiuld it "**** 'em".


----------



## Airgead (18/9/17)

Agree with you there. It has become a giant tat bazaar. I never sell stuff through there any more and don't buy much there either. Only when I absolutely can't find what I'm after anywhere else.


----------



## SnailAle (18/9/17)

Little fun fact, PayPal cane before eBay. They created eBay with that in mind I was told.


----------



## madpierre06 (18/9/17)

SnailAle said:


> Little fun fact, PayPal cane before eBay. They created eBay with that in mind I was told.



Not surprising.....puts tin foil hat on, there's shit going on we have trouble comprehending. Or believing......what ya say does make sense to some of us.....


----------



## SnailAle (18/9/17)

madpierre06 said:


> Not surprising.....puts tin foil hat on, there's shit going on we have trouble comprehending. Or believing......what ya say does make sense to some of us.....


 It's pretty easy to make most people uncomfortable when you question their perception of reality. But that's a whole other conversation!


----------



## madpierre06 (18/9/17)

SnailAle said:


> It's pretty easy to make most people uncomfortable when you question their perception of reality. But that's a whole other conversation!



Zigackly!


----------



## Droopy Brew (18/9/17)

Airgead said:


> its a bit like someone walking into a shop, spending a good hour or so with a sales person going over all the options and working out what is best, then buying it online...



So they are trying to stop consumers doing to them what they have done to every small retail business over the past 10 years?

**** em.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/9/17)

I found ebay has become the last option for me as well for buying, seaking etc. but if I didnt have a decent self employed job I always considered taking advantage of it for selling. Been a while since i've sold anything on thier but be game to put things up for 1c starting bid and watch the suckers pile up to out bid each other to be (the winning bidder! pfhahahaa) far exceeding what you ever expected to get for some piece of junk haha....
One Example. Bought these binoculars from Aldi for $20. They looked great but I could tell they were a little skewed.
Put them on ebay for 1c and the winning bid is! $80 bucks haha with a fantastic feedback from a very happy buyer.


----------



## Zorco (18/9/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> So they are trying to stop consumers doing to them what they have done to every small retail business over the past 10 years?
> 
> **** em.



As it is within their ability to employ controls to combat competition then they are legally obliged to do so.


----------



## Droopy Brew (19/9/17)

I doubt very much they do it as an obligation but do they? They do it to feather their own nest and nothing more.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/9/17)

FAAAARRRRKKKK....why do people buy things that

A. They dont know what they "thing" actually does
&
B. Dont know how to use newly purchased device

Then ring their internet provider and whinge they cant use their Win10 .. ( nothing to do with internet ) ...and get all uppity that its not my problem and I cant help them. Call or go see where you bought the ******* thing from and get them to show you


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/9/17)

What about the spam threads on this site!
First world brewers problems yes but I reported 2 in one night and then started worrying about doing it a third time so I didn't.
Are we all supposed to take up a hammer and hit this crap every time it pops up? That's OK but I wont take it up as a career.
Somebody hit that spam thing. I've found the admin works very fast to squash it.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/9/17)

Re- Spam on this site! I report one and two more pop up. WTF?
Reminds me of that weird movie The Zero Theorem.


----------



## manticle (22/9/17)

We are getting rid of a fair bit at the moment.


----------



## Dave70 (27/9/17)

Why the NRL feels it need to import 'talent' the likes of Macklomore - a lily white rapper and outspoken SJW who bangs on about cultural appropriation and white privilege (is it actually possible to choke on irony?) - to headline the upcoming grand final. I guess every other local act were visiting their grand mothers that weekend. 

I'm sure homegrown bands like Hobart lads Psycroptic would appreciate the exposure. Just the ticket to rev the crowd up. At least I'd watch precisely seven minutes and fifty eight seconds of the broadcast before turning it off.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (27/9/17)

I choke on the saturation of hypocrisy every day now more and more. 
The most common eg, reverse bias in the name of equality....


----------



## wynnum1 (27/9/17)

Dave70 said:


> Why the NRL feels it need to import 'talent' the likes of Macklomore - a lily white rapper and outspoken SJW who bangs on about cultural appropriation and white privilege (is it actually possible to choke on irony?) - to headline the upcoming grand final. I guess every other local act were visiting their grand mothers that weekend.
> 
> I'm sure homegrown bands like Hobart lads Psycroptic would appreciate the exposure. Just the ticket to rev the crowd up. At least I'd watch precisely seven minutes and fifty eight seconds of the broadcast before turning it off.
> 
> [/QUOT





manticle said:


> We are getting rid of a fair bit at the moment.


Blame the _Flintstones we have all been brainwashed ._
(Yabba Dabba Doo!)

Flintstones. Meet the Flintstones.
They're the modern stone age family.
From the town of Bedrock,
They're a page right out of history.

Let's ride with the family down the street.
Through the courtesy of Fred's two feet.

When you're with the Flintstones
Have a yabba dabba doo time.
A dabba doo time.
We'll have a gay old time. 

source: https://www.lyricsondemand.com/tvthemes/theflintstoneslyrics.html


----------



## manticle (27/9/17)

Yes. Flintstones.
Spam and NRL.


----------



## Dave70 (27/9/17)

Not surprised Freds character was based on Ralph Kramdon. Wife beater for sure. Wilma should have left his ass. 
Probably angry at the world cos that horny little Barney Rubble had a hotter wife and nicer car.


----------



## Hambone (29/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Anyone use SBS on Demand ? Have watched a few Doco's but everytime I try and get onto it now I can't get on, have complained but don't get a reply apart from advising me what I should be watching.


Yeah we watch it all the time. It clocks up on Apple TV all the time but Chromecast it works great.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/9/17)

OH Shit! Why cant I get channel 7 anymore? On bloody Grand Final Day! No viewing on brew day may be a bonus.
Have to listen on Radio.


----------



## wynnum1 (1/10/17)

Hambone said:


> Yeah we watch it all the time. It clocks up on Apple TV all the time but Chromecast it works great.


Are you on the NBN that could be the problem down grading of the network by decommissioning the other networks major shareholder of TPG seem to think that mobile phone network could make NBN worthless .


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/10/17)

I don't understand why every AFL game that's broadcast throughout the year, here on the Sunshine Coast, is shown on the local 7Mate channel in High Definition, yet when it comes to the showpiece game of the year, The Grand Final, it's shown on their main channel, in Standard definition.

What the actual ****?

Another thing, there are no 7Brisbane channels that broadcast in HD.


----------



## Hambone (1/10/17)

70 is in HD


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/10/17)

Oh ok, my mistake. Damn, I usually tune in to 7Mate here on the Coast, and when I flicked around yesterday, I couldn't find it on HD.

I'll keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## malt junkie (1/10/17)

Some bastard stole the tail lights off my car!! I mean FFS why not just take the whole thing at least I could then claim insurance, $80 in lights and screwing around. Glad I had nothing planned this week.


----------



## Mardoo (1/10/17)

WTF?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/10/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Are you on the NBN that could be the problem down grading of the network by decommissioning the other networks major shareholder of TPG seem to think that mobile phone network could make NBN worthless .



TPG are in pain with their network. They are penny pinchers and not spending the money on the core routers and switches.

As far as NBN goes...watch out in a few yrs when Telstra put a bid in for it. LNP dont want NBN, they want to sell it. Telstra are all ready setting things in motion to buy it. This is why the NBN is so shit, LNP dont want it to compete

** I work for an ISP/RSP....the whole NBN is a complete fuckup since LNP took over and fucked it, fucked it over, and still continue to **** it


----------



## Red Baron (1/10/17)

Hambone said:


> 70 is in HD


Not yesterday in Townsville unfortunately......


----------



## Hambone (1/10/17)

Oh bugger


----------



## Hambone (1/10/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Are you on the NBN that could be the problem down grading of the network by decommissioning the other networks major shareholder of TPG seem to think that mobile phone network could make NBN worthless .


No we are on fibre optic to the home but it's a private network by Opticomm. It shouldn't make any difference between Apple and Chromecast though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/10/17)

Hambone said:


> No we are on fibre optic to the home but it's a private network by Opticomm.* It shouldn't make any difference between Apple and Chromecast* though.



Correct


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/10/17)

Hambone said:


> 70 is in HD



Just checked my channel list and my tv doesn't have channel 70, from what I can find, 7Mate is supposed to be HD, but it doesn't seem to be HD in Brisbane..


----------



## Hambone (1/10/17)

You might have to do an auto channel reset on you TV because if you get 73 then you should get 70. If the number for channel 73 is different say 63 then 70 might be on 60


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/10/17)




----------



## Rocker1986 (1/10/17)

73 was HD for a couple of years but it went back to SD this year I think. Our antenna doesn't pick up 7 very well, so I ended up going to the pub for the second half.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/10/17)

Funny thing, they just had the replay on 7Mate Sunshine Coast. In High Definition.

Ya just gotta laugh.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/10/17)

Springvale road is for the 5th year in a row the motor accident capital of Australia, Vic roads put it down to ,'new comers' and here was me thinking it was the Asian drivers.


----------



## RobB (1/10/17)

Hotel pillows.

What sort of evil genius came up with the perfect combination of thickness and firmness such that one pillow is always too thin and two are always too thick? And how did he get them into every hotel in the world?

I realise that as first world problems go, this is probably near the top of the pile but I feel much better for my little rant. I'll see myself out.


----------



## wynnum1 (1/10/17)

Hambone said:


> No we are on fibre optic to the home but it's a private network by Opticomm. It shouldn't make any difference between Apple and Chromecast though.


Could be a problem with sbs on demand not working in Brisbane just goes to sbs on smart television with private network is that allowed with NBN they want it to be a monopoly.
.


----------



## Airgead (1/10/17)

Lovely larger sitting on my fermentation fridge at 12 degrees. Go out to check on it and the temp controller says 36! Wtf! Compressor has gone. Motor running flat out generating heat. No refrigeration. 

Fark.

Taste test. Paint stripper. My lovely larger is headed down the drain.


----------



## manticle (2/10/17)

Since you wrote larger twice, I'll guess it was intentional.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/17)

RobB said:


> Hotel pillows.
> 
> What sort of evil genius came up with the perfect combination of thickness and firmness such that one pillow is always too thin and two are always too thick? And how did he get them into every hotel in the world?
> 
> I realise that as first world problems go, this is probably near the top of the pile but I feel much better for my little rant. I'll see myself out.



What about those motel cups...they are pointless. To small for a decent cup of tea or coffee. And International Roast. Who buys that shit. They must give it to motels for free


----------



## BrockHops (2/10/17)

manticle said:


> Since you wrote larger twice, I'll guess it was intentional.


It was quite big, in fact it was larger than all his previous lagers, however lagers are largely large anyway.
Next up an Ale that will cure all that ails you.
That's my 1st Draught anyway.
Shut up Brock...


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/10/17)

Could seem like a larger loss is you lose a lager.


----------



## Grott (2/10/17)

I’ve draught this up about draft ails and pints of larger. Then again there is pail ail to consider with a nice sider.
Shut up Grott.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/10/17)

What size is a larger pint?


----------



## Stouter (2/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> What about those motel cups...they are pointless. To small for a decent cup of tea or coffee. And International Roast. Who buys that shit. They must give it to motels for free


I have a theory that International Roast is what they've collected after sweeping the storage floor in the warehouse, the dust and dregs mixed with actual dust and dregs that fell between the floor boards and was scooped up with a shovel.


----------



## Grott (2/10/17)

Stouter said:


> I have a theory that International Roast is what they've collected after sweeping the storage floor in the warehouse, the dust and dregs mixed with actual dust and dregs that fell between the floor boards and was scooped up with a shovel.


Do you think that International Roast is that good? I didn’t think there was any coffee in it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/17)

Stouter said:


> I have a theory that International Roast is what they've collected after sweeping the storage floor in the warehouse, the dust and dregs mixed with actual dust and dregs that fell between the floor boards and was scooped up with a shovel.



Nah...thats Bushells



Grott said:


> Do you think that International Roast is that good? I didn’t think there was any coffee in it.



Mmmm...looking at the tin.....I cant see the word coffee on it


----------



## Airgead (2/10/17)

manticle said:


> Since you wrote larger twice, I'll guess it was intentional.


Sigh. ******* autocorrect.


----------



## wynnum1 (2/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Nah...thats Bushells
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm...looking at the tin.....I cant see the word coffee on it


Could it be the leftovers of kopi luwak where feces of Palm civets is washed and sold as kopi luwak


----------



## Grott (2/10/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Could it be the leftovers of kopi luwak where feces of Palm civets is washed and sold as kopi luwak


No, I think it’s just the feces bit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/17)

Anyway... I always thought it was shit coffee anyway


----------



## Red Baron (2/10/17)

Stouter said:


> I have a theory that International Roast is what they've collected after sweeping the storage floor in the warehouse, the dust and dregs mixed with actual dust and dregs that fell between the floor boards and was scooped up with a shovel.


As someone that's forced to drink them on occasions I concur. I always thought International Dust/ Rust was the dust that fell off the Blend 43 conveyor. On that note, I'd hate to taste the other 42 blends that were rejected......

Cheers,
RB


----------



## Stouter (2/10/17)

Red Baron said:


> forced to drink


At risk of giving away too much info here, but International Roast is what W.A prisoners get, in those small sachet packs. 
You do the math, or conclude what you will from that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/17)

Stouter said:


> At risk of giving away too much info here, but International Roast is what W.A prisoners get, in those small sachet packs.
> You do the math, or conclude what you will from that.



I was working in the Hospitals in Nth NSW ( Port - Lismore - Dorrigo ) as a contractor for a few years....They only had IR in EVERY hospital meal room in EVERY town

This is why I now drink a lot of tea


----------



## Red Baron (2/10/17)

Yep, hospital tea rooms is exclusively where I do my IR/ blend 43 drinking. Only after about 2am, and only after I've come down from the proper brew I had before I started out on that particular job for the evening. It's so shit, I'd rather drink nerada tea at any other time.


----------



## KUE823 (2/10/17)

Remember these bad boys? How about using one for dry yeast and hops....


----------



## Hambone (2/10/17)

KUE823 said:


> View attachment 108678
> Remember these bad boys? How about using one for dry yeast and hops....


Haha yeah sounds awesome. Get one for the brew shed. AKA laundry.


----------



## petesbrew (2/10/17)

Instant coffee only ever tastes bearable as an iced coffee.


----------



## manticle (2/10/17)

Instant coffee is like tinned tuna


----------



## Dave70 (3/10/17)

manticle said:


> Instant coffee is like tinned tuna



******* _and?._..... Ten hours I've been waiting for the punchline. Jesus...


----------



## BrockHops (3/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> ******* _and?._..... Ten hours I've been waiting for the punchline. Jesus...


[emoji23]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/10/17)




----------



## manticle (3/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> ******* _and?._..... Ten hours I've been waiting for the punchline. Jesus...


My jokes are like a David Lynch film


----------



## wynnum1 (3/10/17)

If your doctor starts talking about TUNA i do not think you will be laughing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/10/17)

Its the fish that john West reject.....


----------



## Dave70 (3/10/17)

manticle said:


> My jokes are like a David Lynch film



Your jokes get nominated for Best Director at the Academy Awards?


----------



## homebrewnewb (3/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> Your jokes get nominated for Best Director at the Academy Awards?


'cept Dune.


----------



## Camo6 (3/10/17)

manticle said:


> My jokes are like a David Lynch film








Drawing a long bow there mate.


----------



## manticle (3/10/17)

Camo6 said:


> View attachment 108697
> 
> 
> Drawing a long bow there mate.



Not really


----------



## manticle (3/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> Your jokes get nominated for Best Director at the Academy Awards?


Um......


Yes


----------



## manticle (4/10/17)

wynnum1 said:


> If your doctor starts talking about TUNA i do not think you will be laughing.


Depends on the DELIVERY, I suppose.


----------



## homebrewnewb (5/10/17)

NBN, again.
finally since March, three rsps, and as many tio cases which by the way was pointless, three tech visits, letter to local MP, whingepool posts, AUSNogs posts, and finally a complaint to NBN directly - who would have thought that would work.
Got a call from NBN, proabaly @Ducatiboy stu  yes a real call, explained situation to bloke... oh i reckon the NOC has the incorrect details of the NTD, can you send us the deets plz.

...
what the actual ****.

Last tech swapped the NTD out for another unit. Still didn't synch.

Anyway feels like there is light at the end of the flakey gougy $$$(four) G tunnel.
Or my NBN nightmare is FINALLY starting - that'd be a laugh...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/10/17)

Would not be the first time I have had to deal with the wrong NTD at the wrong address

NBN make you jump thru heaps of hoops


----------



## homebrewnewb (5/10/17)

nice to have a phone call though, i must say. maybe i should have just pm'd you and had it sorted like six months ago...
laughing about it now.


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/10/17)

They're putting it in around my area in December apparently. I don't really want it after hearing all the problems...do we have to accept it or can we choose not to be connected to it?


----------



## homebrewnewb (5/10/17)

@Ducatiboy stu can correct me.
once you are NBN ready you are not allowed to purchase anything else sound like a game you may have played with fake cash?
you keep existing services for 18 months or less if optus, if you wish then "default" to an NBN service.
Recommend you hold current service and run nbn in parallel, will cost a bit for a month or two but at least you will have service.

HFC NBN is the major issue due to telstra /optus asshatery and NTD issues like mine...


----------



## earle (5/10/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> They're putting it in around my area in December apparently. I don't really want it after hearing all the problems...do we have to accept it or can we choose not to be connected to it?



What sort of NBN are you getting in your area? We got FTTN a while back and it was the most painless internet changeover I have ever experienced. We were with Telstra for ADSL and they automatically sent us out an NBN ready modem. It was already configured and after a certain date we just had to plug it in to initiate the changeover to NBN. We put it off as my wife works from home and we were trying to figure out when to do it so that any extended disruption didn't cause her problems. Telstra were actually ringing us to ask why we hadn't done it. anyway, when we eventually did it, was very smooth changeover, the new modem kept working on ADSL, we received a message about when the service would changeover to NBN, service disrupted for less than an hour, the tech came and took a photo of our medem as proof it was working on NBN and away we go.

No choice for us. If you don't change over the copper phone system eventually gets turned off and we would have nothing.


----------



## manticle (5/10/17)

I had it a couple of years back in melb's inner North and it compared badly to 56 k dialup. Had the hardware installed here months ago and I know I need to make the switch but I'm procrastinating. Maybe somehow Glenorchy will shit on North Carlton.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/10/17)

The plan was...back in the day... that everyone connected to the NBN platform and you just picked an ISP to do account.

Essentially it was a flat rate platform of infrastructure that even the big guys would use....

That was the plan.....but then along came the LNP.....


----------



## wynnum1 (6/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The plan was...back in the day... that everyone connected to the NBN platform and you just picked an ISP to do account.
> 
> Essentially it was a flat rate platform of infrastructure that even the big guys would use....
> 
> That was the plan.....but then along came the LNP.....


Would not blame the LNP totally this is Kevin Rudd's **** up or is it because some one is making big money if you look at the ALP plans was never going to work if you get your free to air channels through the pay TV and do not have an antenna as NBN purchased all of these cables and going to use ,free to air television is having problems pixilation.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/17)

How is it K Rudds **** up

What they had planned was actually rather sound.

Optus made a fortune by selling the out of date HFC network to NBN - Fantastic business decision by the LNP

Telstra made a froutune by selling the ( a half fucked ) copper wire network to NBN - Another fantastic business decision by LNP

We could have had a fantastic all fiber network in the country, but because the LNP didnt think of it first, they shit canned it and now we have what is not even a clusterfuck of a system now..its beyond that


----------



## Rocker1986 (6/10/17)

earle said:


> What sort of NBN are you getting in your area? We got FTTN a while back and it was the most painless internet changeover I have ever experienced. We were with Telstra for ADSL and they automatically sent us out an NBN ready modem. It was already configured and after a certain date we just had to plug it in to initiate the changeover to NBN. We put it off as my wife works from home and we were trying to figure out when to do it so that any extended disruption didn't cause her problems. Telstra were actually ringing us to ask why we hadn't done it. anyway, when we eventually did it, was very smooth changeover, the new modem kept working on ADSL, we received a message about when the service would changeover to NBN, service disrupted for less than an hour, the tech came and took a photo of our medem as proof it was working on NBN and away we go.
> 
> No choice for us. If you don't change over the copper phone system eventually gets turned off and we would have nothing.


I think it's fttn but I'll have to check it.


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/10/17)

any idea where the node is? that might give you an idea what you're in for performance wise.


----------



## earle (6/10/17)

If it's FTTN you're looking for one of these nearby. Our's is pretty close by - just opposite the end of our small culd




esac.


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/10/17)

little known fact, if you open it up, there's a gerbil on a wheel connected to a tin can with a single sliver fiber running back to the POI.


----------



## Rocker1986 (6/10/17)

It doesn't say on the email I got, but I haven't seen any of those green boxes yet. Then again I haven't been looking for them either.


----------



## Grott (6/10/17)

Here in Adelaide southerners region it can be said “there everywhere there everywhere..........”


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/17)

If you have FTTN/HFC you just end up with a normal phone socket for your service

For fiber to the home/fixed wireless they come and install an actual box inside your house

Oh...and there wont be much fiber to the home now, the LNP made NBN buy a gazzillion kilometers of copper cable - Another brilliant LNP business decision


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/10/17)

15 000 kilometers i heard a gazzillion is a slight hyperbole.
at least you can smelt and resell it...


----------



## wynnum1 (6/10/17)

They had to buy the other networks because if they did not who was going to connect to the NBN and down grade when they found how shit it is and the cost the ones building the NBN are making a fortune and the more they advertise the less the media will criticize.


----------



## kaiserben (6/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> because the LNP didnt think of it first, they shit canned it



I don't reckon it's the fact they didn't think of it first, but more their ideological hatred of State-owned/built/operated infrastructure.


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/10/17)

...like Snowy Hydro and ... energy policy? No one's seeing a pattern here?
Public health and education are on a damn knife edge, also.


----------



## wynnum1 (6/10/17)

Jul 20, 1998 - _Enron_ is planning to build a national _fiber_-_optic_ network to transmit voice and data traffic .


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/10/17)

Facebook and Microshaft laid and recently connected a fiber link from North America to Western Europe (160 TB/s if you're interested) just to sling ads and azure to people. Infrastructure is easy, until it gets politicized then it's fucked.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (6/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> If you have FTTN/HFC you just end up with a normal phone socket for your service
> 
> For fiber to the home/fixed wireless they come and install an actual box inside your house
> 
> Oh...and there wont be much fiber to the home now, the LNP made NBN buy a gazzillion kilometers of copper cable - Another brilliant LNP business decision




I'm quite glad that my hard earned tax dollars aren't being wasted on fibre to the house, just so people can play games, download movies, porn etc faster.

Fibre to businesses, hospitals, emergency services,etc yep, that makes sense.


----------



## wynnum1 (6/10/17)

earle said:


> If it's FTTN you're looking for one of these nearby. Our's is pretty close by - just opposite the end of our small culd
> 
> 
> 
> esac.


Also doubles as a pissoir .


----------



## Airgead (6/10/17)

Starlink folks... Starlink. 

10000 low earth orbit cubesats in a mesh network with the stated goal of making gigabit speed internet (25ms latency apparently which is as good as most terrestrial services) ubiquitous around the world.

Elon Musk is behind it and so far, what Elon dreams, Elon gets. 

First satellites planned to go up 2018. The Nbn rollout in my area isn't planned before 2019....


----------



## wynnum1 (6/10/17)

*shut down 2G mobile networks, to reuse airwaves for newer 4G services*


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/10/17)

yeah nuts to those people who want to learn at home or study, start a business, or have to work from home since they are employed from overseas. Tele/video conferencing forget about that... etc, etc...

"Mitch Fitfield and I are not leaving this to bureaucrats. We are dealing with the management directly." -Malcolm (i'll-try-not-to-****-it-up-but-probably-will) Turnbull. 
Too little to late.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (6/10/17)

Sure, a very small number of people could benefit from fibre to the home, but fibre to 8 million households in Australia. Nope.


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/10/17)

not sure what you are getting at there fella, essential services get to households, that's the point of it. How is fiber or network delivery of the day any different? Unless you don't think the Internet is essential.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (6/10/17)

I don't believe fibre to every household is necessary, that's all. 

I'm all for people in isolated communities have access to fast, reliable internet services, but Joe Blow who just wants to share his life on social media, or download the latest movies faster than he can now, doesn't need me to fund fibre to his house as far as I'm concerned. And I'd suspect that is what most people use the internet for.

I can do all I need to do right now, without fibre to my home. I can watch movies, video call, do banking, send invoices, social media and plenty of other stuff.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/17)

They could have had FTTH much cheaper than Malcoms Mixed Technology Network

And fiber will outlive our growing data rates. Copper wont

Copper is more expensive with far less bandwidth. And fiber cable is cheaper by the metere than copper, so work that one out

But the LNP beleive that 25Mbps is enough for the average houshold.....so yeah


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/17)

.


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/10/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I don't believe fibre to every household is necessary, that's all.
> 
> I'm all for people in isolated communities have access to fast, reliable internet services, but Joe Blow who just wants to share his life on social media, or download the latest movies faster than he can now, doesn't need me to fund fibre to his house as far as I'm concerned. And I'd suspect that is what most people use the internet for.
> 
> I can do all I need to do right now, without fibre to my home. I can watch movies, video call, do banking, send invoices, social media and plenty of other stuff.



And I however, cannot. I am 22 kms from 3000, i may as well be remote. Don't get me wrong, isolated areas need reliable kit for everything; education, warning systems, data/informations services, etc etc.

My issue is i pay for it, as a tax payer, i've funded the nbn, but i don't get their service. i pay rates for water, levies for fire, etc, etc i get essential services. But not a WAN connection, it is essential for my livelyhood. 

And if you think that is unreasonable, the market should allow for people like me to choose what speeds they wish connect at, if i wish too, for what ever reason, i cover the cost, eventually, but no, short of private contractors, i can't. 

Roads are a perfect analogy, and just think of toll roads, do i NEED another 6 lane bridge over port Phillip, no but we'll build one anyway and set up a user pays model to re-coup the cost 20 years later. Lessens traffic around residential areas, and keeps the other bridge less congested. The benefits are abundantly obvious.

No, instead i get $122 m non-binding ballot - when what really should have been done is prudent investment in boom time mining tax into critical infrastructure, not unlike other booms in the mid 1800s and post war (ag booms) where there are a lot of investments in schools, hospitals and universities some of which are still around today. Because sick stupid populations are bad, just like poorly connected digitally hamstrung ones.

Put the better long term infrastructure in, re coup the cost later. Not the resold abused and unfit for purpose strategy that's playing out right now.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> Put the better long term infrastructure in, re coup the cost later. Not the resold abused and unfit for purpose strategy that's playing out right now.



And thats exactly what the ALP had planned. A fiber network will last years. Pretty much a case of do it once, do it properly

What is the point of putting a national broadband network on outdated copper and ******* HFC ...Optus and Telstra laughed all the way to the profit

NBN are stuck with a very big " upgrade" bill that Optus & Telstra where very keep to get rid of

They had there Alan Bond with the NBN


----------



## wynnum1 (6/10/17)

They put the NBN in areas that already had good Internet when there are Internet black spots why would that happen could it have been political.


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/10/17)

NBN was fucked from the get go though, the ALP introduced tiering and created a monopoly - that CVC model is insane, and monopolies are never good.
Still, with fiber at least you could've got rid of those things down the track.
Working models are easy to change, "working" infrastructure already in the ground or overhead, less so.

I can tell you now Malcolm, Bill and all their underlings all have sweet sweet links to the their offices and homes and free foxtel etc etc, is it political... hmm? not sure.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/17)

And the LNP want to make NBN create cheaper CVC's for " the big guys"...so the little guys have to pay more because they have fewer end users and cant purchase in bulk like the big guys


Can you see how that turns out....because if you cant.....

Competition is ******* awesome when the gov is on the side of the big 3


----------



## petesbrew (7/10/17)

Daughter having sleepover with friends. Cue screaming, sugar highs, pizza, and shit music being played through shitty ipad speakers. 
Chips & lollies everywhere. Get woken up at 6am to help them make pancakes, basically hang in background and make sure they don't burn the ******* house down. One's already burnt her finger on the frypan, Now they're into icypoles and watching shit tween movies.
At least there's no rivalries.... yet.


----------



## earle (7/10/17)

petesbrew said:


> Daughter having sleepover with friends. Cue screaming, sugar highs, pizza, and shit music being played through shitty ipad speakers.
> Chips & lollies everywhere. Get woken up at 6am to help them make pancakes, basically hang in background and make sure they don't burn the ******* house down. One's already burnt her finger on the frypan, Now they're into icypoles and watching shit tween movies.
> At least there's no rivalries.... yet.


Breakfast beer?


----------



## Rocker1986 (7/10/17)

Being woken up just about every day by the neighbour's ******* stupid mongrel dog barking at thin air for ages... sometimes I wish I had a shotgun and there were no consequences for getting rid of pests like that...


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/10/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> Being woken up just about every day by the neighbour's ******* stupid mongrel dog barking at thin air for ages... sometimes I wish I had a shotgun and there were no consequences for getting rid of pests like that...


There is a legal process you can take if its really bad. Look up nuisance dogs in your local council website. You take a log of the times its really bad and three separate times the council has to at least inform the owner to do something about it or they will. Thing that anoys me is its usually always the owners fault not the dog etc.


----------



## wynnum1 (7/10/17)

“*He* that is *without sin* among you, let *him cast the first stone" nothing like a good *neighborhood fued how quickly they escalate.


----------



## goomboogo (7/10/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> sometimes I wish I had a shotgun and there were no consequences for getting rid of pests like that...
> 
> 
> > Are you referring to the dog or your neighbour?


----------



## Rocker1986 (7/10/17)

It's definitely the owners fault, they never bother doing anything with it at all from what we've seen, although its barking has decreased lately for some reason. Either way we're renting so we're just gonna find somewhere else when the lease expires.

Sent from my Agora 4G+ using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## petesbrew (7/10/17)

earle said:


> Breakfast beer?


Lol, I managed to survive without one.


----------



## Grott (8/10/17)

Ordered an executive (type of guy I am) swivel arm chair out of Melbourne. Arrived in excellent time however the arm rests were missing. Pissed off but sent courteous message advising of the problem.
They only replied buy asking for photos of what I did received as this “would help them fix the problem”.
Unbelievable! I controlled myself and have sent the photos plus a list of what I did receive. However I did point out that “it is a fairly simple problem in that the bloody arm rests are bloody missing”


----------



## wynnum1 (8/10/17)

I though you where going to say that they asked for photos of what you did not receive.


----------



## Mardoo (8/10/17)

I've actually received that request before from a phone help desk. Person on phone, "How will we know what you didn't receive if we don't have photos?" Me, silence for nearly a minute while my brain threw up.


----------



## Stouter (8/10/17)

Mardoo said:


> I've actually received that request before from a phone help desk. Person on phone, "How will we know what you didn't receive if we don't have photos?" Me, silence for nearly a minute while my brain threw up.


Should've just taken a photo of the empty box and said that's all you got.

My water filter is really noisy, so I called the company to see for a solution, the guy requested an email with photos of the install, which a thought was reasonable. I got an auto reply that arvo from someone else saying she's on leave until mid next week and will get back then.
Shite service abounds.


----------



## Grott (8/10/17)

Grott said:


> Ordered an executive (type of guy I am) swivel arm chair out of Melbourne. Arrived in excellent time however the arm rests were missing. Pissed off but sent courteous message advising of the problem.
> They only replied buy asking for photos of what I did received as this “would help them fix the problem”.
> Unbelievable! I controlled myself and have sent the photos plus a list of what I did receive. However I did point out that “it is a fairly simple problem in that the bloody arm rests are bloody missing”



Got a reply, sorry about “minor error” Ha, let them know the arm rests are far from that as they are structural to seat base and back. Anyway they will contact there supplier and have it sent “ASAP”. Well, told them not good enough, give me a time and take them out of their stock and have supplier replace that. Bloody idiots.
Just pisses you off with casual attitude.


----------



## Brewnicorn (9/10/17)

Just moved into our new rented place in Melbourne (Ormond). Place wasn’t clean, garage roof leaks, ants seems to be through the place and there are rats in the ceiling and outside. Shits me up the wall knowing I busted a gut making sure the place we left was impeccable. Home brewing on hold til I figure out what to do with the rats and leaking roof. [emoji35]


----------



## Andy_27 (9/10/17)

Another NBN rant...

Our net has been ridiculously slow for the past couple of nights, I just ran a speed test which gave 5.9mbps because the kids Netflix kept buffering. I rang Telstra and their response was "Would you like to transfer to a SLOWER plan?" WTF?!?! If I wanted slow I wouldnt be on the freaking phone!!! I understand co-existance, peak times etc, but this has only gone on for the past 5 nights or so. Previously we got 18mbps or there abouts any time of day, maybe dropping to 15 or 16mbps. I asked about swapping to another providor and was told you can, but you will have to pay an exit fee. So basically, they cant provide a decent service and will charge me to try elsewhere!! FFS!!!


----------



## SBOB (9/10/17)

Andy_27 said:


> Another NBN rant...
> 
> Our net has been ridiculously slow for the pas



Annoying, but most likely not 'NBN' issue and more a 'supplier' issue, not allocating enough CVC/Bandwidth per node.
(though the NBN CVC pricing structure doesnt help the issue)


If you raise a complaint, then escalate via TIO you will be able to get your without the exit fee I think.
Just pick a provider who is more committed to adequate CVC allocation.


----------



## Andy_27 (9/10/17)

SBOB said:


> Just pick a provider who is more committed to adequate CVC allocation.



How do you know which one to choose?


----------



## Stouter (9/10/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> Just moved into our new rented place in Melbourne (Ormond). Place wasn’t clean, garage roof leaks, ants seems to be through the place and there are rats in the ceiling and outside. Shits me up the wall knowing I busted a gut making sure the place we left was impeccable. Home brewing on hold til I figure out what to do with the rats and leaking roof. [emoji35]


I feel privileged that I now own my place. Hated rentals and more so the agents with a passion.
5 years ago here you had to book a time for a viewing, put your name down competing against other people to get a place, prices were ridic, you'd have to fight for you bond back, and the agents had the most arrogant attitude. 5 years on after a down turn and the shoe's on the other foot, those same snivelling bastard agents can't do enough for you.


----------



## SBOB (9/10/17)

Andy_27 said:


> How do you know which one to choose?



dont really, apart from going with user reviews.
Whirlpool forum is a good place to get feedback

I use aussie broadband (https://www.aussiebroadband.com.au) as they get some very good reviews. FTTN, and only 50mb but never see less than 40mb on any speed test at any time of the day
Not the cheapest, but quick to add bandwidth when needed

They have a promo at the moment thats almost ended which gives you a free month and double data for 6 months (and a referral bonus thing, but that only benefits the referrer with a free month also)


----------



## Dave70 (10/10/17)

Stouter said:


> I feel privileged that I now own my place. Hated rentals and more so the agents with a passion.
> 5 years ago here you had to book a time for a viewing, put your name down competing against other people to get a place, prices were ridic, you'd have to fight for you bond back,* and the agents had the most arrogant attitude*. 5 years on after a down turn and the shoe's on the other foot, those same snivelling bastard agents can't do enough for you.



Funny you should say that. I got talking with a customer yesterday who was was helping his daughter look for a property out our way (north west Sydney is exploding currently). First home buyer, and the block is an off the plan, microscopic 400sq/m, but hey, you have to start somewhere. When my customer started drilling down on on the finer details of final boundary adjustment from the council and so fourth, he was cut off mid sentence by the agent and was more or less told that there are buyers lined up to buy the property and you either want it or you dont. Rude. Cnut.


----------



## Brewnicorn (10/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> ...he was cut off mid sentence by the agent and was more or less told that there are buyers lined up to buy the property and you either want it or you dont. Rude. Cnut.


Bingo! Same happened to me when I asked in the first property I viewed about the rusted out base in the shower recess. “Well, for starters, you’re one of 10 applicants...”. Un-*******-believable.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/10/17)

That's the sort of thing that happens in any market when demand outstrips suppliers. ******* annoying but not a lot one can do about it.


----------



## Rocker1986 (10/10/17)

Well it'd be a good start prohibiting foreigners from buying up properties here. The fuckers don't even have any intention of living in them. Bloody stupid.


----------



## warra48 (10/10/17)

Don't hold your breath for that one to change.
The last time any Australian or State government got anything of substance right was when the Sydney Harbour Bridge and the Snowy Mountains Hydro Scheme were completed.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/10/17)

Unfortunately the foreign investors keep the housing market buoyant, and people employed, I am sure Malcolm wouldn't like to see anything like foreign investment dropping off, that would surely sink his boat.
Imagine having an $800,000 mortgage on a property worth $600,000 after your initial down payment wouldn't bare thinking about.


----------



## Stouter (10/10/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> That's the sort of thing that happens in any market when demand outstrips suppliers. ******* annoying but not a lot one can do about it.


Yep, good old supply and demand, understood and accepted. Doesn't mean they have to be acting like [email protected] though.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/10/17)

Stouter said:


> Yep, good old supply and demand, understood and accepted. Doesn't mean they have to be acting like [email protected] though.


Nothing lasts, the boot will be on the other foot some day.


----------



## Grott (10/10/17)

But don’t the Chinese own both boots?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/10/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Unfortunately the foreign investors keep the housing market buoyant, and people employed, I am sure Malcolm wouldn't like to see anything like foreign investment dropping off, that would surely sink his boat.
> Imagine having an $800,000 mortgage on a property worth $600,000 after your initial down payment wouldn't bare thinking about.



BAHAHAHAHA...you could buy 3-4 houses here for that money...why the **** you would want to live in Sydney/Melbourne is beyond me... its pretty sad really


----------



## good4whatAlesU (10/10/17)

^shhhhh you fool. Don't let the word out.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (10/10/17)

In all seriousness though, Australia's economy is being propped up by a ponzi housing scheme, with a personal debt per capita higher than anywhere else in the world.
It's not difficult to see where it's likely to end.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/10/17)

Hence me buying a house with 10x10m lockup shed for $200k

1 block to the Schools, Pool is 300mtrs, bottle shop is 300m, main street is 10min walk...


----------



## Mardoo (10/10/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> Well it'd be a good start prohibiting foreigners from buying up properties here. The fuckers don't even have any intention of living in them. Bloody stupid.



I’ll like this. I have zero issues with immigrants (I am one myself) and am pretty far left politically, but once you’re a naturalised citizen who lives in the country 10 months a year for at least 5 years running, THEN you can buy property.

It’s ******* idiocy to sell the foundation of your country to those who have no intention of anything other than stripping dollars from the economy.


----------



## Stouter (10/10/17)

Grott said:


> But don’t the Chinese own both boots?


And the socks, and they're eyeing off the lint from your belly button too, to put into the baozi they sell at the Sunday markets. The Chinese that are now Grandparents out stinge the Jewish and Welsh stereotypes 10 fold.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/10/17)

The house across the road from me which is on a small block of land sold for $1,000 K. Bought by an Indian couple who will be pulling it down and rebuilding, I spoke to the auctioneer afterwards and he told me the only people bidding were Chinese, Indians and train drivers.

Is there nothing that can be left alone in the world of political correctness, seems like we are now losing BC and AD in favour of BCE (Before Common Era) and CE (Common Era)


----------



## homebrewnewb (18/10/17)

i dunno driving 10/20 mins to a repleate LHBS is pretty handy.
in other news visit 4 from NBN - guess what, still nothing. hahahahha..
cnuts....


----------



## Dave70 (18/10/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> i dunno driving 10/20 mins to a repleate LHBS is pretty handy.
> in other news visit 4 from NBN - guess what, still nothing. hahahahha..
> cnuts....



Or, I reckon you're just a whinger. Like those 27,000 other whingers with nothing better to do than call NBN co and sit on hold for ages, just to whinge. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-10-18/nbn-complaints-to-tio-surge-in-last-financial-year/9058336


----------



## homebrewnewb (18/10/17)

shit @Dave70 i loved it SO much i did it three times...


----------



## Midnight Brew (18/10/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Is there nothing that can be left alone in the world of political correctness, seems like we are now losing BC and AD in favour of BCE (Before Common Era) and CE (Common Era)



BCE and CE is more accurate as it encompasses all cultures and societies, not just the Western viewpoint. Not really a new thing either, most papers published since the 1980s have been using BCE and CE.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/10/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> BCE and CE is more accurate as it encompasses all cultures and societies, not just the Western viewpoint. Not really a new thing either, most papers published since the 1980s have been using BCE and CE.


I did read that, but it is only now being introduced into schools, personally I just regard it as a datum point, not as something which is to do with Christianity. I don't know if any complaint was made about the use of AD & BC but the Jews and Muslims say it wasn't them


----------



## Pnutapper (18/10/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I did read that, but it is only now being introduced into schools, personally I just regard it as a datum point, not as something which is to do with Christianity. I don't know if any complaint was made about the use of AD & BC but the Jews and Muslims say it wasn't them


I believe it was the Jedis. They're a pack of whingers.


----------



## homebrewnewb (18/10/17)

@Pnutapper you mean like those people who what called themselves that in the census thingo?


----------



## Pnutapper (18/10/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> @Pnutapper you mean like those people who what called themselves that in the census thingo?


That's them.

(I made it up though)


----------



## Grott (18/10/17)

“Blessed are the cheese makers” I say.


----------



## manticle (18/10/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I did read that, but it is only now being introduced into schools, personally I just regard it as a datum point, not as something which is to do with Christianity. I don't know if any complaint was made about the use of AD & BC but the Jews and Muslims say it wasn't them




Datum point is tha same. Someone just worked out it was a bit silly to base the history of various civilisations on a long dead magician.

Been around for ages that bce/ce thing.

Bit dumb but the one that always got me was trading the term 'disabled' for 'people with special needs'.


----------



## Midnight Brew (18/10/17)

manticle said:


> Datum point is tha same. Someone just worked out it was a bit silly to base the history of various civilisations on a long dead magician.
> 
> Been around for ages that bce/ce thing.
> 
> Bit dumb but the one that always got me was trading the term 'disabled' for 'people with special needs'.



Person/people with impairment/disability is the preferred term. 'Disabled' implies that there is something wrong with the person, a medical perception on a person/s _physical_ disability. One way to look at it is a building scenario. Is a person impaired because they are in a wheel chair and cannot enter a building with stairs? Or is it the design of the building that is impaired because it does not permit access to all people?


----------



## manticle (18/10/17)

Person with impairment/disability makes sense. People with special needs is patronising. Like my my mum referring to ugly people as 'unfortunate looking'


----------



## mtb (18/10/17)

I always saw the term "Disabled" as describing someone who is "without ability". Nothing in the term implies a specific type of impairment - one could be disabled because they lack the ability to use stairs, or perform complex mental tasks, etc.


Midnight Brew said:


> Or is it the design of the building that is impaired because it does not permit access to all people?


I was chatting to the missus about something similar the other day. Is a building's design impaired because it doesn't have a gender neutral bathroom? Or a bathroom for [insert recently invented gender here]. My daughter's daycare centre recently renovated a broom closet to be one such bathroom and I had to wonder, what does that cost to infrastructure on a larger scale..
I don't even have an opinion on the topic, I'm far too small minded, it's just a perplexing issue.


----------



## Midnight Brew (19/10/17)

mtb said:


> Is a building's design impaired because it doesn't have a gender neutral bathroom? Or a bathroom for [insert recently invented gender here].
> 
> My daughter's daycare centre recently renovated a broom closet to be one such bathroom and I had to wonder, what does that cost to infrastructure on a larger scale..
> I don't even have an opinion on the topic, I'm far too small minded, it's just a perplexing issue.



Very good question MTB. I could go on for ages about gender but interesting context of a daycare facility.

I wonder if it is a purpose built gender fluid bathroom or if it is a unisex bathroom. If it was for gender fluid people/s, I would assume it would be for a staff member/s. Generally at the age children are just children regardless of sex, their gender is influenced by their social environment.


----------



## warra48 (19/10/17)

Another PC term I've seen for the 'disabled' is 'alternatively enabled'.
All public toilets these days also need 3 types, males, women, and middlesex.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/10/17)

warra48 said:


> Another PC term I've seen for the 'disabled' is 'alternatively enabled'.
> All public toilets these days also need 3 types, males, women, and middlesex.


I think warra that with the considerations to the over sensitivity we are faced with these days, the transgender may not like being named after an English county. Or conversely the advocates of PC may find it offensive even though those who are neither one or the other may not.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/10/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Or conversely the advocates of PC may find it offensive even though those who are neither one or the other may not.


Interesting real point there. One of the hypocrisies of PC that I roll my eyes at. The PC worrier obviously consider themselves as superior and the people they presume to speak for as week and cant speak up or stand up for themselves which in my observation is a great insult.
PC worriers do the image of some people more harm than good.
To think your behavior and perception has to be changed because those people and those people may get offended with you can cause resentment towards those people. etc..


----------



## Midnight Brew (19/10/17)

You know you're a dedicated homebrewer when you read PC as Pro-culture instead of political correctness


----------



## wereprawn (19/10/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Interesting real point there. One of the hypocrisies of PC that I roll my eyes at. The PC worrier obviously consider themselves as superior and the people they presume to speak for as week and cant speak up or stand up for themselves which in my observation is a great insult.
> PC worriers do the image of some people more harm than good.
> To think your behavior and perception has to be changed because those people and those people may get offended with you can cause resentment towards those people. etc..


Yeah, political correctness has certainly gone mad. For example, if I had suddenly acquired brain damage and decided to become religious I would have changed my race, apparently. Converting to a religion changes ones genetic make-up if one listens to the PC crew. **** me, I thought humans were becoming more rational up until a few years ago. All hope is lost.


----------



## Andy_27 (19/10/17)

PC has really gone mad when in this day of rampant obesity, Google implements a calorie counter into Google Maps and people complain about it. Apparently it is 'triggering for people who struggle with their weight'. So everyone else has to miss out because a handful might get upset.
http://www.news.com.au/technology/o...e/news-story/e400d323821fa58026dfc941cbd87dfc


----------



## mtb (19/10/17)

Andy_27 said:


> PC has really gone mad when in this day of rampant obesity, Google implements a calorie counter into Google Maps and people complain about it. Apparently it is 'triggering for people who struggle with their weight'. So everyone else has to miss out because a handful might get upset.
> http://www.news.com.au/technology/o...e/news-story/e400d323821fa58026dfc941cbd87dfc


Twitter gives these oxygen thieves a voice and they unfortunately use it, nothing forced Google to listen. At some point they have to ignore such feedback in favour of the common good.. right?


----------



## Brewnicorn (19/10/17)

PC is a neat cover term for a lot of shit. Some of it is just a wind up. Some of it I think legitimately gives a voice to folks who have never had one. Power to them if they want a spot at the table. It doesn’t affect me for the most part so let them be I reckon. When I give someone an incorrect label and I get corrected then whatever. I’ll learn eventually. But I’m big and ugly enough to know I’ve got it good. Don’t say privileged [emoji19]. My last name isn’t Packer, Hancock, Rinehardt... If I don’t smell bullshit I’ll be obliging.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/10/17)

Its a conspiracy. Probably seeded by wealth elites far bigger than the high privileged in this country.
Keep the common people (majority of population) down to squabbling with each other to maintain that gulf between.


----------



## Mardoo (19/10/17)

Read Screwtop’s signature. Pretty spot on.


----------



## wereprawn (19/10/17)

This relates to Americans, but our political system is corrupt in many similar ways.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/10/17)

I gave away thinking and taking note of these things years ago thinking its bad for health 
but you can be healthy and still cant help but see it. Surely, or deny it, try not to think about it.
The Economy is the False Messiah.


----------



## madpierre06 (19/10/17)

warra48 said:


> Another PC term I've seen for the 'disabled' is 'alternatively enabled'.
> All public toilets these days also need 3 types, males, women, and middlesex.



Are they from Middlesex, or of middlesex?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/10/17)

**** its going to be so confusing.
I never want to go to high traffic public places again.
Which toilet? that one? no! not that one, this one?


----------



## Stouter (19/10/17)

Middlesex, I've been there before. The time I when I couldn't get it in, and was hovering just above the wrong hole.


----------



## wereprawn (19/10/17)

madpierre06 said:


> Are they from Middlesex, or of middlesex?


It's Madpierre,not madpierre, no?


----------



## madpierre06 (19/10/17)

wereprawn said:


> It's Madpierre,not madpierre, no?



Non.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/10/17)

What is it with internet servers? You get things all nice easy and comfortable and settled then for some unknown reason
it all goes fucked. Maz-fire was the best now its gone sour. 
Forced to go googy shiney now just for things to work but WHY!!!!! grrrrr.  
Its a frkn conspiracy I just havnt worked out at the moment frkn grrrr.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> What is it with internet servers?



Must be run by the NBN


----------



## Dave70 (20/10/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> **** its going to be so confusing.
> I never want to go to high traffic public places again.
> Which toilet? that one? no! not that one, this one?



Its pretty straightforward actually. Or at least it use to be. Hermaphrodites earn a pass.


----------



## Brewnicorn (20/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> Its pretty straightforward actually. Or at least it use to be. Hermaphrodites earn a pass.




I know you don’t have to accept that it’s more complicated than that, but all signs point to yes.


----------



## wynnum1 (20/10/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> You know you're a dedicated homebrewer when you read PC as Pro-culture instead of political correctness



*PC Pissed "see you next tuesday."*


----------



## spog (22/10/17)

in a local cafe yesterday morning I saw on the counter a basket containing, as the sign stated Gingerbread Persons. FFS. I’m well and truly over all this PC shite, I got a sideways glance when I muttered “ fuckme what bullshit”.


----------



## wynnum1 (23/10/17)

*Man accused of headbutting Tony Abbott appears in court* they are charging him with Astro Labe, 38 was charged with causing harm to a Commonwealth public official and faces a maximum ten-year jail term if convicted.
Did not know that he was a Commonwealth public official thought he was _Tony Abbott_ MP, Member for Warringah could this be another _George Brandis stuff up._


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/10/17)

spog said:


> in a local cafe yesterday morning I saw on the counter a basket containing, as the sign stated Gingerbread Persons. FFS. I’m well and truly over all this PC shite, I got a sideways glance when I muttered “ fuckme what bullshit”.


It just goes to prove that being an advocate of political correctness is a self appointed position with no qualifications needed, just the fact that the baker referred a biscuit to be a person surely shows that he, she, or whatever should be in an institution for the "ill at ease"


----------



## manticle (23/10/17)

Apprentice should have made some little gingerbread cock and ball sets.


----------



## manticle (23/10/17)

Run, run as fast as you can....
Can't catch me, I'm the gingerbread intersex


----------



## JDW81 (23/10/17)

manticle said:


> Apprentice should have made some little gingerbread cock and ball sets.



My grandmother use to do this when she made gingerbread persons. She piped icing boobs on the ladies, and a little todger for the chaps. My five year old self thought it was hilarious.


----------



## JDW81 (23/10/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> It just goes to prove that being an advocate of political correctness is a self appointed position with no qualifications needed



Like most so-called advocates really. Most PC/Free speech/for/against same sex marriage/etc advocates are self-appointed, with no qualifications to speak of. Give them a soap box/social media platform/radio/television show and watch them wail to the masses.


----------



## spog (23/10/17)

JDW81 said:


> My grandmother use to do this when she made gingerbread persons. She piped icing boobs on the ladies, and a little todger for the chaps. My five year old self thought it was hilarious.



He he, do that these days and your shop would be firebombed and you’d be hung down and quartered by some half sucked off fountain of knowledge who couldn’t find its arse in dark.


----------



## spog (23/10/17)

spog said:


> He he, do that these days and your shop would be firebombed and you’d be hung down and quartered by some half sucked off fountain of knowledge who couldn’t find its arse in dark.



Drawn, not down.


----------



## goomboogo (24/10/17)

JDW81 said:


> My grandmother use to do this when she made gingerbread persons. She piped icing boobs on the ladies, and a little todger for the chaps. My five year old self thought it was hilarious.



I'm a lot older than five and would still find that funny.


----------



## Dave70 (24/10/17)

spog said:


> in a local cafe yesterday morning I saw on the counter a basket containing, as the sign stated Gingerbread Persons. FFS. I’m well and truly over all this PC shite, I got a sideways glance when I muttered “ fuckme what bullshit”.



I guess you cant blame bakeries for being on high alert in light of recent events. Who knows what hypersensitive litigious minority group you may tick off with your baked goods. 

https://aclu-co.org/court-rules-bakery-illegally-discriminated-against-gay-couple/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/10/17)

I wonder if gay gingerbread folk can get married


----------



## earle (24/10/17)

spog said:


> He he, do that these days and your shop would be firebombed and you’d be hung down and quartered by some half sucked off fountain of knowledge who couldn’t find its arse in dark.



I think you'll find that it was the gongerbread man that was hung.


----------



## spog (24/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> I guess you cant blame bakeries for being on high alert in light of recent events. Who knows what hypersensitive litigious minority group you may tick off with your baked goods.
> 
> https://aclu-co.org/court-rules-bakery-illegally-discriminated-against-gay-couple/



FFS.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/10/17)

NBN. oh,,,,,,,,,my,,,,,,,,,,,,god.......
So its going to get worse, shittier, slower, failings, non profitable, massive losses, unless we all get slugged much higher prices for something that will never work properly? Is that it? So Libs scrap the labor plan to do it (the Liberal party way) substandard for cheaper then its all going to cost more than the original Labour plan only its a failing piece of shit. Then blame it all on the Labor party. 

Can Australian politics actually get worse? I hate to think that's the progressive direction but seems that way. 
Train wreck? with a snow ball effect.


----------



## mtb (24/10/17)

Large IT projects in government literally *never* go well. The DHS robodebt debacle is another very public-facing one but having worked within govt IT for a decade, I've seen all manner of f*ckups. There is something fundamentally wrong with the system and I reckon it's a lack of accountability - such is the way when you're spending public money instead of your own. It's for that reason I'm a huge fan of outsourcing.. if NBN were delivered this poorly by a private organisation you'd bet they'd actually be penalised for it.


----------



## Dave70 (24/10/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Can Australian politics actually get worse?



What we need is a positive leader, a leader with at* least* 100 positive policies, and who puts *people* first. People like *me! *


----------



## RobW (24/10/17)

mtb said:


> Large IT projects in government literally *never* go well. The DHS robodebt debacle is another very public-facing one but having worked within govt IT for a decade, I've seen all manner of f*ckups. There is something fundamentally wrong with the system and I reckon it's a lack of accountability - such is the way when you're spending public money instead of your own. It's for that reason I'm a huge fan of outsourcing.. if NBN were delivered this poorly by a private organisation you'd bet they'd actually be penalised for it.



Not sure outsourcing will solve the problem by itself.
The Victorian Myki was outsourced and what happened?
"OOOh! We've run out of money. Can we please have another couple of hundred million$$"
What's needed is properly specced contracts with less wriggle room and milestones with real funding implications.
No delivery = no money, or a significant penalty.
And no bonuses for dragging a project full of shortcuts and compromises over the line on time.


----------



## mtb (24/10/17)

RobW said:


> Not sure outsourcing will solve the problem by itself.
> The Victorian Myki was outsourced and what happened?
> "OOOh! We've run out of money. Can we please have another couple of hundred million$$"
> What's needed is properly specced contracts with less wriggle room and milestones with real funding implications.
> ...


Outsourcing is a part of the solution - not all of it. I agree with you completely, properly specced contracts are crucial and they are often lacking in specificity - which is a fault of both sides really.
Outsourcing simply allows for tangible penalty. Internally run govt projects can fail spectacularly and all it does is allow political parties to sledge one another about it, whereas a commercial entity can lose millions if it fails to deliver.


----------



## gap (24/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> What we need is a positive leader, a leader with at* least* 100 positive policies, and who puts *people* first. People like *me! *


This should be in the continuing jokes thread.


----------



## goomboogo (24/10/17)

I'm aboard Bill's big bus of positivity. I'm positive he cares about me the same as all the other people he puts first. Politicians are like everyone else in that they put themselves first. The difference is the enormous gap between them and those they put second.


----------



## manticle (24/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> Who knows what hypersensitive religious minority weirdo you may tick off?





> I wouldn't bake a paedophile cake either


----------



## Brewnicorn (24/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> I guess you cant blame bakeries for being on high alert in light of recent events. Who knows what hypersensitive litigious minority group you may tick off with your baked goods.
> 
> https://aclu-co.org/court-rules-bakery-illegally-discriminated-against-gay-couple/



I worked at a law firm many years ago and the yarn used to be the Americans were only following the English lead, that the poms were far more litigious. 
Given the yank saturation in Australian culture I wonder if we’d ever see that here? More of that here* 
That said we elect the lawmakers. I say if the only reason the bakery didn’t sell those folks a cake is cos they’re gay then **** the bakery. I mean seriously? 
People who dress differently, people of different religion, different colour... who else is fair game?


----------



## Stouter (24/10/17)

mtb said:


> Outsourcing is a part of the solution - not all of it. I agree with you completely, properly specced contracts are crucial and they are often lacking in specificity - which is a fault of both sides really.
> Outsourcing simply allows for tangible penalty. Internally run govt projects can fail spectacularly and all it does is allow political parties to sledge one another about it, whereas a commercial entity can lose millions if it fails to deliver.


All sorts of problems like that over this end. Like a Children's Hospital which was promised to be opened in 2015.

*"The former Barnett government last year confirmed it was paying $500,000 a month to contractor Capella Parking for the bays that are sitting empty at the yet-to-be-opened facility. 

At the time, former health minister John Day explained the cost was unavoidable and flowed from a contract the government signed with the parking operator about four years ago.

But during a budget estimates hearing at the WA Parliament this week it was revealed that figure was actually closer to $700,000 per month."
*
That's just the bloody car park for the place! The place as it sits unopened has an estimated $6m/month cost.

Last I've heard the government was looking getting some $$'s back through the courts.
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-08-...spital-legal-stoush-with-john-holland/8804440

Still, no matter how much they get back, and how much the lawyers make out of it, hasn't helped many sick kids over the last few years it was supposed to be operational.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/17)

The problem with NBN is that the top tiers are...wait for it......wait for it....not IT guys.....but....LAWYERS

Some of the contracts NBN have are 1000's of pages.

Here is an example of how ******* stupid it is

Take the NBN satellite. There are 3 players. NBN, Viasat ( the builder ) & Erricsson ( Network managers for the sat ) all because NBN allowed suck a stupid contract setup

Now, NBN are not allowed to talk to Viasat about issues, they first must talk to Erricsson, who then determin if they need to talk to Viasat. If they dont feel a need, they dont. If via sat want to talk to NBN...have to go thru Ericsson

Can anyone see any issue here ?


----------



## homebrewnewb (25/10/17)

yep its a microcosm for my issue, three players - three song books, three different outcomes, none of them good; no connection for me, no income for the rsp, and a black eye for the nbn...

@mtb re outsourcing, what do you mean IBM is banned from bidding for State government contracts? Mind you these guys internationally have been running a loss for the last 22 quarters i think

not sure if outsourcing is a winner either - there is a better way that is for sure.


----------



## mtb (25/10/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> yep its a microcosm for my issue, three players - three song books, three different outcomes, none of them good; no connection for me, no income for the rsp, and a black eye for the nbn...
> 
> @mtb re outsourcing, what do you mean IBM is banned from bidding for State government contracts? Mind you these guys internationally have been running a loss for the last 22 quarters i think
> 
> not sure if outsourcing is a winner either - there is a better way that is for sure.


Consider if IBM were replaced with an internally run government project team on that particular debacle. They'd keep their jobs and all.


----------



## Dave70 (25/10/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> I worked at a law firm many years ago and the yarn used to be the Americans were only following the English lead, that the poms were far more litigious.
> Given the yank saturation in Australian culture I wonder if we’d ever see that here? More of that here*
> That said we elect the lawmakers. *I say if the only reason the bakery didn’t sell those folks a cake is cos they’re gay then **** the bakery. I mean seriously?
> People who dress differently, people of different religion, different colour... who else is fair game?*



It wasn't. It conflicted with the owners religious beliefs, and they apparently provided numerous alternative businesses who would be willing to accommodate. To my libertarian brain, this was just bloody minded virtue signaling by a gay couple intent on bullying and punishing a small business publicly - admittedly, this is at odds with Colorado's actual public accommodations law. In my opinion, if you want to open a cake shop that _only _bakes wedding cakes for gay couples, you should be free to do so, ultimately the success or failure of your business will reflect that decision. 

The actual case.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masterpiece_Cakeshop_v._Colorado_Civil_Rights_Commission


----------



## wynnum1 (25/10/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> NBN. oh,,,,,,,,,my,,,,,,,,,,,,god.......
> So its going to get worse, shittier, slower, failings, non profitable, massive losses, unless we all get slugged much higher prices for something that will never work properly? Is that it? So Libs scrap the labor plan to do it (the Liberal party way) substandard for cheaper then its all going to cost more than the original Labour plan only its a failing piece of shit. Then blame it all on the Labor party.
> 
> Can Australian politics actually get worse? I hate to think that's the progressive direction but seems that way.
> Train wreck? with a snow ball effect.


Under Kevin Rudd's NBN plan it would have been fully finished by the day they got voted out so it seems his plan had some slight problems also how many households have landline phone service mobile is getting cheap so NBN to homes is obsolete.


----------



## mtb (25/10/17)

wynnum1 said:


> how many households have landline phone service


Most of them? Whether they have it actually connected is a different story.. but the cabling is there


----------



## manticle (25/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> It wasn't. It conflicted with the owners religious beliefs, and they apparently provided numerous alternative businesses who would be willing to accommodate. To my libertarian brain, this was just bloody minded virtue signaling by a gay couple intent on bullying and punishing a small business publicly - admittedly, this is at odds with Colorado's actual public accommodations law. In my opinion, if you want to open a cake shop that _only _bakes wedding cakes for gay couples, you should be free to do so, ultimately the success or failure of your business will reflect that decision.
> 
> The actual case.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masterpiece_Cakeshop_v._Colorado_Civil_Rights_Commission



It was a point of law, not virtue. If it were me, I'd tell the bakery to shove it and find somewhere else but it wasn't me.


----------



## wynnum1 (25/10/17)

mtb said:


> Most of them? Whether they have it actually connected is a different story.. but the cabling is there


Would be interesting to see what they have to pay to have there installation network on the streets as the private networks had to pay .


----------



## Dave70 (25/10/17)

manticle said:


> It was a point of law, not virtue. If it were me, I'd tell the bakery to shove it and find somewhere else but it wasn't me.



And the *freedom* to take your business elsewhere further illustrates my point. The free market will regulate discriminatory behavior_ far_ better than any piece of government legislation.


----------



## manticle (25/10/17)

Sure and I'm in favour of the concept. However the law was pre-existing, clearly broken and legal consequences applied. It's pretty cut and dried in this instance. Might be different if the discussion were around making new legislation but it isn't.

News headline summarised as 'Man breaks law, prosecuted, fined'.


----------



## Dave70 (25/10/17)

manticle said:


> Sure and I'm in favour of the concept. However the law was pre-existing, clearly broken and legal consequences applied. It's pretty cut and dried in this instance. Might be different if the discussion were around making new legislation but it isn't.
> 
> News headline summarised as 'Man breaks law, prosecuted, fined'.



Then the law truly is an ass.
If I was a sports car driving lawyer, I argue that that somewhat tap dances all over the first amendment, in particular the free exercise of religion. But I'm not. 
However, if the US Department of Justice felt the need to stick its beak in, I'd say its not as cut and dry as your headline suggests. 

I think its only fair that the couple and their wedding guests be legally forced to eat every last crumb of the cake that has caused such a brouhaha.
Prepared, lovingly, by the the cake shop owner whose business they basically ruined. 
Here you go boys, enjoy your cake..


----------



## manticle (25/10/17)

If you changed the situation to AU and debated potential upcoming legislation, it would make more sense.

Say for example, marriage equality laws pass here, should every church be forced to perform the ceremony or should they have right of refusal?

I'd argue the latter (partially motivated by the desire to make transparent exactly how outdated and irrelevant they are).

US case above does look pretty cut and dried, turned into a pointless newsfest by the anti- PC brigade who are just as self righteous and eternally outraged as the PC brigade.

**** 'em all


----------



## Brewnicorn (25/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> And the *freedom* to take your business elsewhere further illustrates my point. The free market will regulate discriminatory behavior_ far_ better than any piece of government legislation.



Can’t argue with that. I just think discrimination generally is a province for more bloody minded than fair minded folks. Like you I agree free market and all that take your business elsewhere and tell the bakery to get fucked to boot. I don’t mind either solution, but my original point in part was the gay couple for better or worse are using the tools made available to them by the legislature. As if organising a wedding isn’t stressful enough they took that on. Hardly good judgement. 
Signalling/bullying... those observations are a two way street, no?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/10/17)

manticle said:


> If you changed the situation to AU and debated potential upcoming legislation, it would make more sense.
> 
> Say for example, marriage equality laws pass here, should every church be forced to perform the ceremony or should they have right of refusal?
> 
> ...


I agree with your previous comment the gay couple should have just given a bit of verbal and moved on, as for the churches I believe that they will be able to refuse to perform the matrimonial ceremony, but it is going to be interesting to observe if the HRC pulls its head in, or whether it will challenge the churches right of refusal.
As with the gay couple and the cake, it was it was the CRC which took on the case on behalf of the said couple.


----------



## wynnum1 (26/10/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I agree with your previous comment the gay couple should have just given a bit of verbal and moved on, as for the churches I believe that they will be able to refuse to perform the matrimonial ceremony, but it is going to be interesting to observe if the HRC pulls its head in, or whether it will challenge the churches right of refusal.
> As with the gay couple and the cake, it was it was the CRC which took on the case on behalf of the said couple.


Or give them the full matrimonial ceremony the long boring one including the part about homosexuals going to hell.


----------



## malt junkie (26/10/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Under Kevin Rudd's NBN plan it would have been fully finished by the day they got voted out so it seems his plan had some slight problems also how many households have landline phone service mobile is getting cheap so NBN to homes is obsolete.


The issue for some(elderly/disabled medic alert systems) is the emergency service attached to POTS (plain old telephone system), won't work under NBN, in urban Australia this is an essential for those still living without full time carers, and a situation largely yet to be resolved.


----------



## Dave70 (26/10/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Or give them the full matrimonial ceremony the long boring one including the part about homosexuals going to hell.



Word to the wise (all you single gay brewers out there). Be sure in between fussing over the flowers and seating arrangements to run an eye over the marriage vows. My wife skillfully edited the 'and to obey till death do us part' out. By the time I knew what was happening, it was a done deal.


----------



## RobW (26/10/17)

malt junkie said:


> The issue for some(elderly/disabled medic alert systems) is the emergency service attached to POTS (plain old telephone system), won't work under NBN, in urban Australia this is an essential for those still living without full time carers, and a situation largely yet to be resolved.



And I believe can also be an issue with emergency phones in lifts


----------



## Danscraftbeer (31/10/17)

Halloween Igno*rant*
Is me. 
Oh,, kids! monsters, sorry I didnt know twas today bla. Got no lollies. Um, argh, Fresh green vegatables?
Nahhhh!!!


----------



## manticle (31/10/17)

They don’t knock on my door


----------



## mtb (31/10/17)

Neither. Nor do the joho's or "vote no" advocates. I love it


----------



## Danscraftbeer (31/10/17)

I still get the odd Religion sales people who ignore my Warning sign. 





Should it really have to include selling religion? 
Still I just say nah I'm good, and shut the door.


----------



## manticle (31/10/17)

Just put up a sign that says ‘if I don’t already know you, **** OFF’

Problem is half the people you really want to stay away are people you know.


----------



## manticle (31/10/17)

Grumpy? Me?
What?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (31/10/17)

Yeah I have to agree. Cant put up that sign. Then again, that may not be a bad idea. 
Then again that sign I posted above is only 80X120mm. Near the doorbell button.
I'm trying to think of some kind of larger modified version.


----------



## Brewnicorn (1/11/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Yeah I have to agree. Cant put up that sign. Then again, that may not be a bad idea.
> Then again that sign I posted above is only 80X120mm. Near the doorbell button.
> I'm trying to think of some kind of larger modified version.



Have it made into a coat for your new Rottweiler... you’ll need at least size 9 or 10 font to give the zealots a chance to read it.


----------



## wynnum1 (1/11/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I still get the odd Religion sales people who ignore my Warning sign.
> View attachment 109381
> 
> Should it really have to include selling religion?
> Still I just say nah I'm good, and shut the door.


*Let us talk by the giant pit of death *


----------



## Rocker1986 (1/11/17)

Haven't had religious doorknockers for years. They just don't seem to be around the area I live in.


----------



## warra48 (1/11/17)

I deal with Joh Witnesses by mentioning I shoot every 3rd one, and the 2nd one just left. 
Seriously, I now engage them in a religious debate. As a confirmed Presbyterian I'm studied enough in the bible to get my point across. And having spent years during my working career arguing and negotiating with lawyers I've well learned how to debate like a Röttweiler.


----------



## manticle (1/11/17)

An oldie but a goody.

Almost worth the community service hours that resulted, although one could argue that this was a community service already:

http://www.mormonstoday.com/991219/D2Cookies01.shtml

Greedy pigs. 10-12 each?


----------



## Dave70 (1/11/17)

I use to live in a moderate crime area. After the second burglary, I did something about it.
In actual fact, this dog was a giant sook and about as savage as a stuffed toy. But all of a sudden, trick or treating, selling us raffle tickets, cleaning products, and god must have been to much bother.
'Yeah mate, he gets a bit funny with strangers sometimes, you can just pop that Watchtower in the letter box if you like'. Bless em..


----------



## mtb (1/11/17)

manticle said:


> An oldie but a goody.
> 
> Almost worth the community service hours that resulted, although one could argue that this was a community service already:
> 
> ...


Made my day.

10-12 though, I'm not surprised they blacked out.


----------



## Hermies (1/11/17)

Funny thing about the bible is it is not about god and sinners it's about ................ well you will have to read it but don't look at the face value of it dig a little deeper .


----------



## mtb (1/11/17)

Hermies said:


> Funny thing about the bible is it is not about god and sinners it's about ................ well you will have to read it but don't look at the face value of it dig a little deeper .


Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Hermies (1/11/17)

mtb said:


> Ignorance is bliss.


Yeah shame that all the religious people are ignorant


----------



## wynnum1 (5/11/17)

Hermies said:


> Yeah shame that all the religious people are ignorant


_Michael Jackson: was a _ Jehovah's Witness that could explain a lot.


----------



## wereprawn (5/11/17)

Kev knew how to deal with em.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/11/17)

Many years ago my wife was in the middle getting dinner ready for 5 kids. Mormons came knocking and asked if she had a few minutes to chat.
She said only if they helped get dinner ready...so she put them to work peeling and cutting veggies.

When they were done she said she really didn't have time to sit down for a chat...thanks them for their help and ushered them out the door..

True story.


----------



## mtb (5/11/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Many years ago my wife was in the middle getting dinner ready for 5 kids. Mormons came knocking and asked if she had a few minutes to chat.
> She said only if they helped get dinner ready...so she put them to work peeling and cutting veggies.
> 
> When they were done she said she really didn't have time to sit down for a chat...thanks them for their help and ushered them out the door..
> ...


That is fantastic.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/11/17)

I remember one day when my dad was working on the tractor, covered in grease, the came to the farm and asked the usual " Can we help.."

He just pointed at the tractor half pulled apart and said " sure"

They didnt stay long


----------



## Mardoo (5/11/17)

Answer the door in your underwear. They don’t tend to come back. 

Or, if you’re round a mates place and your mate is gone, answer the door, invite them in, have a long impassioned talk about God and how you wish you could find people as passionate about God as you are, buy a bunch of their books (the art is actually weirdly compelling), tell them you hope to see them again, and sit back and watch the fun as your mate gets a chance to know God. I didn’t tell him ‘til about ten years later.


----------



## Not_Drunk (5/11/17)

Had to work late last night so I couldn’t get up early to watch the pommy football then when I did get up I had to have breakfast, have a shower and return back to work. While at work I missed a ripper UFC card the V8’s and I am currently missing the A-League and and rugby league World Cup. 
Worst of all I am sober!!


----------



## mtb (5/11/17)

Anti-vaxxers. ******* nutjobs, some of them. Just had another interesting debate with my aunt - who thankfully I don't see often - about vaccination. I didn't allow her nor her children near my newborn daughter until she'd had her shots because her family isn't vaxxed at all. I guess it's still a sore point for her.. Not that I care. 

The wife is often embroiled in debates about the topic because she works in medical research. By now I'd say responding to these ass hats is muscle memory for her.

What gets me is how someone can be so deluded to believe that such a conspiracy could actually occur in the real world. Tens of thousands of medical researchers, scientists etc spending their lives dedicated to furthering mankind.. And some ignorant dipstick with a loud mouth and a Facebook account feels the need to shit on their work by claiming it's a lie.


----------



## Brewnicorn (5/11/17)

Add fluoride to that list. Probably same rent a crowd dickheads.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/11/17)

Yeah I kinda agree there but sometimes unfortunately things pop up later to show they really didn't get it right either.
I never get around to flu vaccines and never get the flu. Been exposed to people who have the flu who did get the vaccine. I know of other blokes who never get the vaccine and their wife does. Their wife gets the flu, they dont etc.
Listening to some recent discussion on this science is often they cant make it fast enough before flu viruses mutate to something else and the vaccine is useless. Then again is it harmless with no side effects at all?
I say modern diet lacking natural chemistry and certain modern lifestyle tries to eliminate the use or development of an individuals natural immune system. That's why new age sicknesses keep developing instead because peoples natural immune systems don't squash the viruses and so the viruses get the advantage to mutate and develop amongst a huge population of people with under developed immune systems.
This is also a modern science study. 

I'm not anti vax though and believing its some kind of lie or conspiracy or against some god belief is nutty.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (5/11/17)

Mardoo said:


> Answer the door in your underwear. They don’t tend to come back.



According to family legend (and I believe it) my father-in-law answered the door completely starkers a couple of times when he saw them approaching. He's pretty comfortable in his own skin, which is generally a good thing, he's lived a good life though the big fella and has the bod to prove it...those Jehova's Witnesses wouldn't have known where to look.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/11/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> Add fluoride to that list. Probably same rent a crowd dickheads.



....and chemtrails


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/11/17)

The anti vax idiots just keep spouting the same old "it causes autism" bullshit, even though it's been disproved a million times and was admitted to have been made up in the first place. How dumb can you be?

Someone added me to this Facebook group ages ago, but I only recently started getting notifications from it. They're a bunch of tin foil hat dickheads, some of the delusional nonsense they believe is quite astounding, as well as amusing.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/11/17)

Have you seen any of the Flat Earth people? I recommend not to look it up. Its not amusing.
Its disturbing to know that people like that are among us.


----------



## Brewnicorn (5/11/17)

Something akin to this maniac...
https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp...-letter-to-julia-gillard-20160804-gqlesa.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/11/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> Something akin to this maniac...
> https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp...-letter-to-julia-gillard-20160804-gqlesa.html



Malcom Roberts ...ah yes....He is a proper nut job


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Yeah anti - vaxxers have got it wrong it may cause a lot of problems but hey who cares if the vaccine has formaldehyde and aluminium salts and mercury these are ok to inject into your body aren't they . These vaccines only prevent three or four of the diseases and it is only good for 12mths and who cares if your body doesn't build up any immunity against these diseases that aren't protected by the vaccines . Who cares if people get brain injuries from these poisons these vaccines are safe they must be otherwise the government would not allow it right . Yeah can you tell me why a new born baby has to have a hep B injection oh that is right just in case they get it . Get it from who it can only be transferred by blood or needles so who is sticking these newborns with dirty needles. You see I was never vaccinated I rarely get sick sure I had the mumps ,measles and chickenpox when I was a kid and as I said to my doctor if everyone was as healthy as me you would not have a job .So that is why these pharmaceutical companies produce vaccines to keep doctors employed and make billions of dollars for themselves and the government . Oh that's right we as tax payers have to pay for it and it costs me 1000's of dollars a year to belong to a health insurance provider because people are to eager to protect their immune system with vaccines . Please before you jump on anti vaxxers have a look at what chemicals these companies use in vaccines ask the doctors what chemicals do these vaccines have in them to preserve them and guess what they don't know or they do and will not tell you . Yeah that's right go look up formaldehyde and what it does oh and mercury oh yeah don't forget aluminium salts and tell me it is safe to take .So yeah what do anti - vaxxers know about health and well being


----------



## mtb (5/11/17)

Hermies said:


> So yeah what do anti - vaxxers know about health and well being


..**** all? 

You ever seen a newborn with whooping cough? It's devastating. There's no point arguing with you people though.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/11/17)

A good friend of mine is an anti-vaxer. She doesn't trust doctors, but doses her young son up on handfuls of 'natural medicines'. Has also hinted that the Port Arthur massacre could have been a government plot to disarm the population and as soon as 9/11 happened, she was calling it a conspiracy. She's also pretty sceptical about the Yanks landing on the moon.

Other than all that, she's awesome.


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/11/17)

They don't use mercury in children's vaccines in Australia anymore. Do you even understand how vaccines work? There will always be a small percentage of the population who will have adverse reactions to any drug/vaccine or anything else for that matter but that doesn't mean nobody should touch them, because the other 99.9999% have no issues at all.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> Add fluoride to that list. Probably same rent a crowd dickheads.


Hitler wanted to use flouride for he knew it would subdue the people how smart is he we use it every day .


----------



## Brewnicorn (5/11/17)

Mate that’s utter bullshit. Seriously.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> A good friend of mine is an anti-vaxer. She doesn't trust doctors, but doses her young son up on handfuls of 'natural medicines'. Has also hinted that the Port Arthur massacre could have been a government plot to disarm the population and as soon as 9/11 happened, she was calling it a conspiracy. She's also pretty sceptical about the Yanks landing on the moon.
> 
> Other than all that, she's awesome.


Each and everyone to their opinion and 9/11 probably was a conspiracy but we will never know why the yanks went after Saddam Husain after the attack and they blamed Binladen for it go figure .


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/11/17)

Hermies said:


> Yeah anti - vaxxers have got it wrong it may cause a lot of problems but hey who cares if the vaccine has formaldehyde and aluminium salts and mercury these are ok to inject into your body aren't they . These vaccines only prevent three or four of the diseases and it is only good for 12mths and who cares if your body doesn't build up any immunity against these diseases that aren't protected by the vaccines . Who cares if people get brain injuries from these poisons these vaccines are safe they must be otherwise the government would not allow it right . Yeah can you tell me why a new born baby has to have a hep B injection oh that is right just in case they get it . Get it from who it can only be transferred by blood or needles so who is sticking these newborns with dirty needles. You see I was never vaccinated I rarely get sick sure I had the mumps ,measles and chickenpox when I was a kid and as I said to my doctor if everyone was as healthy as me you would not have a job .So that is why these pharmaceutical companies produce vaccines to keep doctors employed and make billions of dollars for themselves and the government . Oh that's right we as tax payers have to pay for it and it costs me 1000's of dollars a year to belong to a health insurance provider because people are to eager to protect their immune system with vaccines . Please before you jump on anti vaxxers have a look at what chemicals these companies use in vaccines ask the doctors what chemicals do these vaccines have in them to preserve them and guess what they don't know or they do and will not tell you . Yeah that's right go look up formaldehyde and what it does oh and mercury oh yeah don't forget aluminium salts and tell me it is safe to take .*So yeah what do anti - vaxxers know about health and well being[*/QUOTE]




They've forgotten/ignorant about smallpox.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> Mate that’s utter bullshit. Seriously.


Prove it is utter bullshit .


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> They don't use mercury in children's vaccines in Australia anymore. Do you even understand how vaccines work? There will always be a small percentage of the population who will have adverse reactions to any drug/vaccine or anything else for that matter but that doesn't mean nobody should touch them, because the other 99.9999% have no issues at all.


That is complete garbage . Go look up ncris.edu.au read the article and then we will discuss this further.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/11/17)

I think you're getting Flouride and Bromide mixed up. But don't let that stop the conspiracy.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

mtb said:


> ..**** all?
> 
> You ever seen a newborn with whooping cough? It's devastating. There's no point arguing with you people though.


No argument here all I am saying is there are alternatives . My child was vaccinated when he was a baby and ended up in hospital with a temperature of 103 * F yeah he is ok now but ended up with asthma .


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I think you're getting Flouride and Bromide mixed up. But don't let that stop the conspiracy.


**** I was getting excited . It probably was bromide, that's right it was we use it everyday don't we ?


----------



## mtb (5/11/17)

Hermies said:


> all I am saying is there are alternatives


No, there is the vast majority of the population working to stave off / eradicate affliction.. and then there's you people. Sorry, I have zero respect, you have a screw loose.


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/11/17)

Hermies said:


> That is complete garbage . Go look up ncris.edu.au read the article and then we will discuss this further.


Yeah, stopped using thimerosal in 2000, except in one vaccine. It also says there's no evidence that anything in vaccines causes any long term adverse effects.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> Yeah, stopped using thimerosal in 2000, except in one vaccine. It also says there's no evidence that anything in vaccines causes any long term adverse effects.


Have a look at who wrote it . Now go and read the article on sugar . In brief it was written by the sugar board and said it is good for us and that the researchers ( who were paid by the sugar board to paint a pretty picture ) found no evidence of ill effect and if there is, it is only minimal and this is one of the biggest poisons on the market .


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/11/17)

Our bodies literally run on sugar for fucks sake. It's hardly a poison. Having said that, anything is a poison in a big enough dose, even water.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> Yeah, stopped using thimerosal in 2000, except in one vaccine. It also says there's no evidence that anything in vaccines causes any long term adverse effects.


Aaaand you believe them . Go ask your doctor what they put in them and I bet you they will go ummm arrrr and try and steer you away from the question . I am not an anti vaxxer I just want to know the truth .


----------



## wereprawn (5/11/17)

Hermies said:


> Yeah anti - vaxxers have got it wrong it may cause a lot of problems but hey who cares if the vaccine has formaldehyde and aluminium salts and mercury these are ok to inject into your body aren't they . These vaccines only prevent three or four of the diseases and it is only good for 12mths and who cares if your body doesn't build up any immunity against these diseases that aren't protected by the vaccines . Who cares if people get brain injuries from these poisons these vaccines are safe they must be otherwise the government would not allow it right . Yeah can you tell me why a new born baby has to have a hep B injection oh that is right just in case they get it . Get it from who it can only be transferred by blood or needles so who is sticking these newborns with dirty needles. You see I was never vaccinated I rarely get sick sure I had the mumps ,measles and chickenpox when I was a kid and as I said to my doctor if everyone was as healthy as me you would not have a job .So that is why these pharmaceutical companies produce vaccines to keep doctors employed and make billions of dollars for themselves and the government . Oh that's right we as tax payers have to pay for it and it costs me 1000's of dollars a year to belong to a health insurance provider because people are to eager to protect their immune system with vaccines . Please before you jump on anti vaxxers have a look at what chemicals these companies use in vaccines ask the doctors what chemicals do these vaccines have in them to preserve them and guess what they don't know or they do and will not tell you . Yeah that's right go look up formaldehyde and what it does oh and mercury oh yeah don't forget aluminium salts and tell me it is safe to take .So yeah what do anti - vaxxers know about health and well being





Anti-vaxxers really do know **** all. For a start there is vastly more Formaldehyde in an apple than in vaccines.Your body even produces it's own, again in much larger amounts than vaccines.

And Mercury comes in two forms. The one used in vaccines is easily expelled from your body, and if you believe small amounts of mercury are bad for you than i guess your already fucked considering a small portion of fish such as tuna or mackerel contains more Mercury than a vaccines. Ever had Mercuricrome put on a cut? Stuffs full of mercury.

Ever had a drink of milk or eaten any dairy products (among a whole host of other foods which having one meal of contain more aluminium than one vaccine) ? Again, it's a wonder any of us are still kicking or not brain damaged.

Anti-vaxxer bullshit is tiresome. But those who believe are almost impossible to sway even when presented with facts and modern scientific research, so I won't bother.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> Our bodies literally run on sugar for fucks sake. It's hardly a poison. Having said that, anything is a poison in a big enough dose, even water.


No they don't run on sugar . There was an article on SBS not long ago where they were introduced to a white mans grocery store where they could buy sugar and coke and ice cream and lollies and 90% yes 90% of them ended up over weight and a lot of the older community people ende up with ******* renal failure . Yeah right our bodies run on sugar go and change your diet it might save your life .


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

wereprawn said:


> Anti-vaxxers really do know **** all. For a start there is vastly more Formaldehyde in an apple than in vaccines.Your body even produces it's own, again in much larger amounts than vaccines.
> 
> And Mercury comes in two forms. The one used in vaccines is easily expelled from your body, and if you believe small amounts of mercury are bad for you than i guess your already fucked considering a small portion of fish such as tuna or mackerel contains more Mercury than a vaccines. Ever had Mercuricrome put on a cut? Stuffs full of mercury.
> 
> ...


And there you have it . Science says its ok the government says its ok so it must be ok .But why am I made by law to spend my hard earned money on a health fund when I rarely get sick and yes I did cop the flu this year but it didn't kill me, in the long run it just made me more immune to these types of diseases. How is mercury easily expelled from your body . What if it ends up in your brain and yes it has happened .


----------



## wereprawn (5/11/17)

Hermies said:


> And there you have it . Science says its ok the government says its ok so it must be ok .But why am I made by law to spend my hard earned money on a health fund when I rarely get sick and yes I did cop the flu this year but it didn't kill me, in the long run it just made me more immune to these types of diseases


Surprised you haven't starved to death then.


----------



## ein stein (5/11/17)

It is just a form of natural selection that the mentally impaired are opposed to vaccinations, it is also a sweet coincidence that most of them are probably creationists and also opposed to Darwinism. Don't get me started on the flat earthers. I feel the same way about flat earthers as hitler felt about jews or as Duterte feels about drug addicts.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Hermies said:


> And there you have it . Science says its ok the government says its ok so it must be ok .But why am I made by law to spend my hard earned money on a health fund when I rarely get sick and yes I did cop the flu this year but it didn't kill me, in the long run it just made me more immune to these types of diseases How is mercury easily expelled from your body . What if it ends up in your brain and yes it has happened .





wereprawn said:


> Surprised you haven't starved to death then.


Your missing the point I eat but I try and keep the processed foods to a minimum for that is where the hidden sugars are . Everyone reacts differently . As I said I am not against vaccinations I want to know the truth and there are alternatives for as I said everyone is different and we all react differently to these types of chemicals . Who drinks coffee after dinner and can't sleep because it makes them hyper . Other people
can have a cup of coffee right before they go to bed and sleep like a baby . Why does this happen ?


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

ein stein said:


> It is just a form of natural selection that the mentally impaired are opposed to vaccinations, it is also a sweet coincidence that most of them are probably creationists and also opposed to Darwinism. Don't get me started on the flat earthers. I feel the same way about flat earthers as hitler felt about jews or as Duterte feels about drug addicts.


Geeze you forgot the hollow earthers as well they must be anti vaxxers as well .


----------



## mtb (5/11/17)

Wouldn't surprise me.

The sheer arrogance of a person to believe they know better than the collective clinical research efforts of modern civilisation.. it astounds me.
You keep saying you "want the truth" - how are you so convinced that you don't have it already? I think you people just have trust issues.


----------



## ein stein (5/11/17)

oh yeah, of course the reptilian shapeshifters come from the centre of the hollow earth and they're the ones influencing everyone to use vaccinations.


----------



## wereprawn (5/11/17)

Hermies said:


> Your missing the point I eat but I try and keep the processed foods to a minimum for that is where the hidden sugars are . Everyone reacts differently . As I said I am not against vaccinations I want to know the truth and there are alternatives for as I said everyone is different and we all react differently to these types of chemicals . Who drinks coffee after dinner and can't sleep because it makes them hyper . Other people
> can have a cup of coffee right before they go to bed and sleep like a baby . Why does this happen ?


Of course a balanced diet is ideal and eating a lot of highly processed foods isn't good for people. Any more than 2 standard drinks is considered binge drinking apparently too. I drink a corney every 2-3 weeks but I don't expect to die of liver disease any time soon. Alcohol has been proven to be a deadly toxin.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

mtb said:


> Wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> The sheer arrogance of a person to believe they know better than the collective clinical research efforts of modern civilisation.. it astounds me.
> You keep saying you "want the truth" - how are you so convinced that you don't have it already? I think you people just have trust issues.


Fuckin oath I have trust issues . Trust me I'm a used car salesman .trust im your doctor and I know better . No I say be more informed just because they say so doesn't mean its right .


----------



## Brewnicorn (5/11/17)

mtb said:


> Wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> The sheer arrogance of a person to believe they know better than the collective clinical research efforts of modern civilisation.. it astounds me.
> You keep saying you "want the truth" - how are you so convinced that you don't have it already? I think you people just have trust issues.



Add to that the obvious shifting the goal posts from ‘vaccines work’ to ‘what about the chemicals’ and ‘prove it’ I would argue a second longer. Water is a chemical... with all the concerns surprised he can stomach a home brew.


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/11/17)

Hermies said:


> No they don't run on sugar . There was an article on SBS not long ago where they were introduced to a white mans grocery store where they could buy sugar and coke and ice cream and lollies and 90% yes 90% of them ended up over weight and a lot of the older community people ende up with ******* renal failure . Yeah right our bodies run on sugar go and change your diet it might save your life .


Everything you eat is converted to glucose. Go do some fuckin research before making baseless claims.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

wereprawn said:


> Of course a balanced diet is ideal and eating a lot of highly processed foods isn't good for people. Any more than 2 standard drinks is considered binge drinking apparently too. I drink a corney every 2-3 weeks but I don't expect to die of liver disease any time soon. Alcohol has been proven to be a deadly toxin.


Again your right in what you say . I use to drink a corny every ten days or so.Then did the old age blood test and was told my liver was toxic **** who knew it would eventually kill me . I got clever went back to bottling .


----------



## Cerveja (5/11/17)

Sometimes you float out a bait not knowing what's about. This bait is one of the few guaranteed quality results. Well played! Awesome Sunday evening entertainment. A bit cranky there's no anti-chemtrails bites though.


----------



## Brewnicorn (5/11/17)

Cerveja said:


> Sometimes you float out a bait not knowing what's about. This bait is one of the few guaranteed quality results. Well played! Awesome Sunday evening entertainment. A bit cranky there's no anti-chemtrails bites though.



I’m sure we’re just warming up [emoji6]


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> Add to that the obvious shifting the goal posts from ‘vaccines work’ to ‘what about the chemicals’ and ‘prove it’ I would argue a second longer. Water is a chemical... with all the concerns surprised he can stomach a home brew.





Rocker1986 said:


> Everything you eat is converted to glucose. Go do some fuckin research before making baseless claims.


you are right in what you say no argument there . The point I am trying to get across is that our bodies are not made to shovel in excessive amounts of sugar every day it just can't cope with it . Look at how many people a year end up with diabetes and what does the doctor do here have a pill this will help but you will be on it for the rest of your life .No you don't have to take a pill for the rest of your life and yes you can beat diabetes


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Great entertainment fuckin luvin it . Fish are biting hard tonight .


----------



## mtb (5/11/17)

I'm glad I have a used car salesman to take medical advice from, all those qualified professionals were beginning to bore me


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/11/17)

Never suggested excess consumption was a good thing, of anything.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Cerveja said:


> Sometimes you float out a bait not knowing what's about. This bait is one of the few guaranteed quality results. Well played! Awesome Sunday evening entertainment. A bit cranky there's no anti-chemtrails bites though.


Don't get me started on this subject .


----------



## mtb (5/11/17)

Oh please, please get started on that subject.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> Never suggested excess consumption was a good thing, of anything.


But this is what people do it is the excess and it is slowly killing millions of people around the world .


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

mtb said:


> Oh please, please get started on that subject.


Sorry mtb i've done enough fishing for the night . Loved the discussion great to see people are so passionate .mtb love your passion .


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/11/17)

Someone recently posted a few pictures of car wheels melted after bushfires, and then jumped to the conclusion that they are a multi trillion dollar military operation to wipe out humanity. Talk about delusional.


----------



## mtb (5/11/17)

Hermies said:


> Sorry mtb i've done enough fishing for the night . Loved the discussion great to see people are so passionate .


I'm passionate about un-vaccinated kids being far away from my own.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

mtb said:


> I'm glad I have a used car salesman to take medical advice from, all those qualified professionals were beginning to bore me


One more thing just because they are qualified doesn't mean they are professionals . Sometimes you may know more than the professionals does that mean your qualified .


----------



## mtb (5/11/17)

I'm a qualified mechanic. You have a screw loose.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> Someone recently posted a few pictures of car wheels melted after bushfires, and then jumped to the conclusion that they are a multi trillion dollar military operation to wipe out humanity. Talk about delusional.


It takes all types . I saw what the bushfires did here in Melbourne and heard the anecdotal evidence and it wasn't any trillion dollar military operation.


----------



## Hermies (5/11/17)

mtb said:


> I'm a qualified mechanic. You have a screw loose.


I am not a qualified mechanic and rebuilt my first car engine when I was 18 and yeah I did have a few screws left over but the car still ran and that was without a manual. My mother had me tested they didn't find any loose screws .


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/11/17)

Hermies said:


> It takes all types . I saw what the bushfires did here in Melbourne and heard the anecdotal evidence and it wasn't any trillion dollar military operation.


Exactly.


----------



## wereprawn (5/11/17)

Some people get a pain in the arse and think hemorrhoids, others immediately think they were abducted by aliens last night.


----------



## Dave70 (6/11/17)

Hermies said:


> Hitler wanted to use flouride for he knew it would subdue the people how smart is he we use it every day .



Godwins law was evoked fairly on in the piece here, which was a little disappointing. Nice to see Alex Jones popping in for a visit though. How ya doin buddy!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/17)

I like how they wont drink fluoridated water, but quite happy to drink from a bottle that contains Bisphenol A


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/17)

wereprawn said:


> Of course a balanced diet is ideal and eating a lot of highly processed foods isn't good for people. Any more than 2 standard drinks is considered binge drinking apparently too. I drink a corney every 2-3 weeks but I don't expect to die of liver disease any time soon. Alcohol has been proven to be a deadly toxin.



I just had full blood tests done for my blood pressure....and considering I do drink to much ( how the **** you can survive on just 2 standard drinks a day ), the doctor said my kidney and liver function are really good

..oh and the world is still flat...just go out into the desert, you can see how flat it is


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/17)

Hermies said:


> Great entertainment fuckin luvin it . Fish are biting hard tonight .



Yes you are


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/17)

Cerveja said:


> Sometimes you float out a bait not knowing what's about. This bait is one of the few guaranteed quality results. Well played! Awesome Sunday evening entertainment. A bit cranky there's no anti-chemtrails bites though.



Do chemtrails make you Autistic ?


----------



## Dave70 (6/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I like how they wont drink fluoridated water, but quite happy to drink from a bottle that contains Bisphenol A



Dont start me on that dihydrogen monoxide. Kills an estimated 360,000 people per year.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> Dont start me on that dihydrogen monoxide. Kills an estimated 360,000 people per year.



That shit is lethal in the right dose....dont hear anyone going on about. They should ban it. Must be some sort of conspiracy with the government and the lizard people


----------



## wynnum1 (6/11/17)

UN-vaccinated kids that would include all babies under a certain age and it would seem they are at risk so how smart is it to take a UN-vaccinated baby to a very public place like a sporting event coffee shop or on an airplane when its not necessary even going to a doctor could be a risk.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (6/11/17)

So, being vaccinated doesn't actually protect you?  From people who haven't been vaccinated?
Forgive my ignorance. Serious question.


----------



## Rocker1986 (6/11/17)

Life is a risk. If nobody took risks, nobody would ever do anything.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/17)

Hermies said:


> And there you have it . Science says its ok the government says its ok so it must be ok .But why am I made by law to spend my hard earned money on a health fund when I rarely get sick and yes I did cop the flu this year but it didn't kill me, in the long run it just made me more immune to these types of diseases. *How is mercury easily expelled from your body *. What if it ends up in your brain and yes it has happened .



A typical classic anti-vaxxer response...you know....they crap on about mercury to raise fear, then get told that it gets easily expelled from the body, doesnt believe science and biology and goes on to question the truth about it based on ignorance and lack of knowledge

How about you GTS first. If you can google up vacine bullshit then you can surely google up the facts and science behind

My cousin works for Monash Uni, he lectures in genetics and is actively working on flu vacines...you should go talk to him. He would be only to pleased to set you straight


----------



## mtb (6/11/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> So, being vaccinated doesn't actually protect you?  From people who haven't been vaccinated?
> Forgive my ignorance. Serious question.


That's the general claim. A good bit of scientific evidence to back it up too - but for the sake of starting a debate that I can't be arsed furthering, I won't post any here. Do your own research


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/11/17)

ahh, shit's made me laugh, as usual. did you know there's an rdi on canned tuna? who knew?
cheers all.


----------



## malt and barley blues (6/11/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> So, being vaccinated doesn't actually protect you?  From people who haven't been vaccinated?
> Forgive my ignorance. Serious question.


Still depends on the recipients immune system whether the vaccination will work, 90+% it will work, my mother did not get me immunized against anything after the big balls up with the Polio vaccine, thousands upon thousands of kids were left with polio
derived from the vaccine.


----------



## Droopy Brew (6/11/17)

Hermies said:


> . What if it ends up in your brain and yes it has happened .


I can tell.


----------



## Dave70 (6/11/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> So, being vaccinated doesn't actually protect you?  From people who haven't been vaccinated?
> Forgive my ignorance. Serious question.



Its actually more like the other way around. Herd immunity explains it pretty well. (_no affiliation with big pharma.._)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herd_immunity


----------



## Dave70 (6/11/17)

Actually Hermies, how do you feel about re-hydrating dry yeast? Or should I just sprinkle the packet on the wort?


----------



## wereprawn (6/11/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> Life is a risk. If nobody took risks, nobody would ever do anything.


It's a terminal disease.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (6/11/17)

Change of rant;
Hard rubbish scab ferals seem to be lawless. All these vans and utes madly scurrying around with feral attitudes, shitfull ill look on thier faces and absent minded of road rules. Never indicate, Just pull up on peoples nature strips then pull out onto the road no indicaters don't even look or give way were the fark do these people come from?

No doubt they wont be vaccinated either..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> Actually Hermies, how do you feel about re-hydrating dry yeast? Or should I just sprinkle the packet on the wort?



Oih...nock it off


----------



## Droopy Brew (6/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> Actually Hermies, how do you feel about re-hydrating dry yeast? Or should I just sprinkle the packet on the wort?


Rehydration is a government plot to control the minds of the masses through dihydrogen monoxide poisoning (with traces of aluminium for sun reflection). We have caught onto the airliner distribution networks so now the bastards are targeting the most enlightened of the population (brewers) through beer.

Sprinkle or wear the consequences.


----------



## manticle (6/11/17)

I rehydrate with fluouridated water but I am also a lizard.


----------



## bradsbrew (6/11/17)

manticle said:


> I rehydrate with fluouridated water but I am also a lizard.


Tha must be pretty difficult with those sticky paws.


----------



## Dave70 (6/11/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> Rehydration is a government plot to control the minds of the masses through dihydrogen monoxide poisoning (with traces of aluminium for sun reflection). We have caught onto the airliner distribution networks so now the bastards are targeting the most enlightened of the population (brewers) through beer.
> 
> Sprinkle or wear the consequences.



That makes perfect sense when you really dont think about it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> Rehydration is a government plot to control the minds of the masses through dihydrogen monoxide poisoning (with traces of aluminium for sun reflection). We have caught onto the airliner distribution networks so now the bastards are targeting the most enlightened of the population (brewers) through beer.
> 
> Sprinkle or wear the consequences.



Although, the mercury from all those vaccines is enough to keep your feet on the ground


----------



## Brewnicorn (6/11/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Change of rant;
> Hard rubbish scab ferals seem to be lawless. All these vans and utes madly scurrying around with feral attitudes, shitfull ill look on thier faces and absent minded of road rules. Never indicate...



This! In Brisbane about 5 years back during hard rubbish collection there was a crew who came around the eve of collection with a 5 tonne tray back truck with what looked like street laps affixed to the sides so they could light the footpaths they were pilfering. It was an industry for them. 
Road rules aside, are they worse or the people who just dump shit on the lawn when moving out? [emoji19]


----------



## Hermies (6/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> Actually Hermies, how do you feel about re-hydrating dry yeast? Or should I just sprinkle the packet on the wort?


Depends how lazy I get sometimes I do a starter and sometimes I sprinkle .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/17)

Hermies said:


> Depends how lazy I get sometimes I do a starter and sometimes I sprinkle .



Whoa there for a second....thats pretty controversial....


----------



## Hermies (6/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Whoa there for a second....thats pretty controversial....


I like to be contraversial


----------



## spog (6/11/17)

A couple I know are anti vaxxers, she’s a dyed in the wool fuckn looney and he’s as soft as butter. One of their little ones developed whopping cough, he got worried but she denied him to take the kid to the doctor. He came home from work and the kid was turning blue!, threw the kid in the car and raced to the hospital just in time for doctors and nurses to save its life, it was damned close. That dumb bitch should have been charged!.....so many dimwits,not enough bullets.


----------



## Cerveja (6/11/17)

Hermies said:


> I like to be contraversial



I see what you did there


----------



## Cerveja (6/11/17)

Sorry Dave, a bit late to the party. Had a read of Godwin's Law. Nice to know. Sums up these arguments perfectly.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (6/11/17)

Cerveja said:


> Sorry Dave, a bit late to the party. Had a read of Godwin's Law. Nice to know. Sums up these arguments perfectly.


Perfectly? That is an overestimation on anyone's theory or perspective and undeserving of any one individual and at most an insperational target but an unattainable one at that.
I posted that when pissed, how did I go?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (6/11/17)

You were going ok until 'insperational' .


----------



## Danscraftbeer (6/11/17)

did I spell it wrong?


----------



## Hermies (6/11/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Perfectly? That is an overestimation on anyone's theory or perspective and undeserving of any one individual and at most an insperational target but an unattainable one at that.
> I posted that when pissed, how did I go?


Dam Sprung . I thought I was going to get away with it . Well spotted


----------



## evoo4u (6/11/17)

I believe everything the guv'ment and the establishment says.


----------



## manticle (6/11/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Perfectly? That is an overestimation on anyone's theory or perspective and undeserving of any one individual and at most an insperational target but an unattainable one at that.
> I posted that when pissed, how did I go?


Marvellous. You managed to make not one iota of sense. Could run for politics if you can keep it up.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (6/11/17)

Now it makes sense.
They are all pissed!


----------



## Dave70 (7/11/17)

Hermies said:


> Depends how lazy I get sometimes I do a starter and sometimes I sprinkle .



Either way, you're inoculating. Better living, through science.


----------



## Hermies (7/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> Either way, you're inoculating. Better living, through science.


Inoculating is a good thing in this instance . Otherwise beer would be sugary water .


----------



## wynnum1 (7/11/17)

Sales of _beer_ in _Britain's_ pubs, bars and restaurants have fallen by the biggest margin for five years, figures show. Around _35 million_ fewer _pints_ thats in 3 months .


----------



## Grott (7/11/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Sales of _beer_ in _Britain's_ pubs, bars and restaurants have fallen by the biggest margin for five years, figures show. Around _35 million_ fewer _pints_ thats in 3 months .


I would say the bulk of this is due to pricing and non smoking. Sadly people are looking at cheaper alternatives which potentially have adverse effects on their bodies and the health system.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/11/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Sales of _beer_ in _Britain's_ pubs, bars and restaurants have fallen by the biggest margin for five years, figures show. Around _35 million_ fewer _pints_ thats in 3 months .


I would say the supermarkets are taking up the slack, far cheaper over there than it is here.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/11/17)

Farking Malcolm T.....

Gets up and basically says " Its unfair that any member of my party should get booted out because they didn't bother to check if they where eligible to be elected..its just not fair...sniff...sniff"

Its up to the candidate to ensure that they are eligible to be elected 

Labor have been doing vetting for a number of years, so why cant the LNP


----------



## warra48 (7/11/17)

All this stuffing about over eligibility is becoming a massive yawn and a bore.

Couldn't they just all agree to legislate that if you have or acquire Aussie citizenship you are automatically divested of any others under our laws? Problem solved.
Or is that just too easy and simple?

I was born overseas, and as I remember I was required to renounce the citizenship of my birth when I became naturalised, and surrender my then passport. Why on earth do we even allow dual citizenships? A pox on that. You are either an Aussie, whether by birth or adoption, or you are not.

Of course, the High Court has recently done the dirty on us by taking a very narrow and strictly legalistic interpretation of that provision in the constitution. Normally, legislation or a constitution etc is interpreted by looking a the intent of it in the first place, and with all the debates and records such as Hansard etc that went along with it. I suspect they didn't want to admit that at one stage Aus might have been a tad racist, and that the provision was really intended to keep out the likes of, pardon the term, "Asiatics and other non-British individuals".


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/11/17)

warra48 said:


> All this stuffing about over eligibility is becoming a massive yawn and a bore.
> 
> Couldn't they just all agree to legislate that if you have or acquire Aussie citizenship you are automatically divested of any others under our laws? Problem solved.
> Or is that just too easy and simple?
> .


Yep, too easy and simple. They cant keep themselves busy enough chewing up tax payers money doing constructive things.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/11/17)

warra48 said:


> All this stuffing about over eligibility is becoming a massive yawn and a bore.
> 
> 1.
> Couldn't they just all agree to legislate that if you have or acquire Aussie citizenship you are automatically divested of any others under our laws? Problem solved.
> ...



1. Its other countries that are the issue and the way they view who is a citizen of their country and if they are elegible for rights of said country..etc... You cant legislate that realy. You basically have to change the constitution. And that aint gunna happen now is it 

2. I agree 100% with the High Court. This bit is very clear , and that is what the court upheld. Its up to the electee to check their status

( The current wording of Section 44 ) **

*…disqualifies anyone who is under any acknowledgment of allegiance, obedience, or adherence to a foreign power, or is a subject or a citizen or entitled to the rights or privileges of a subject or a citizen of a foreign power.*

But this was the wording debated in 1897, a few years prior to federation:

… has done any act whereby he has become a subject or citizen or entitled to the rights or privileges of a subject or a citizen of a Foreign Power.

In other words, it could have been argued that the alternative wording only seemed to disqualify people who had made a positive step to acquire the citizenship of another country.

But the wording we ended up with is much wider, and appears to only look at whether someone is technically a dual citizen, irrespective of their personal actions.

The change probably came at a debate in Melbourne in 1898, but we don't know why it was made.

The result,* the expert paper notes, "seems to confirm that [the updated wording] is intended to disqualify persons with dual citizenship regardless of whether they acquire their other citizenship voluntarily or involuntarily".*

** text stolen from the ABC news website


----------



## Stouter (7/11/17)

With the administrative resources these pollies get when they are campaigning for positions, as well as the presumption that they are mentally fit and smarter than the average bear, wouldn't checking the basics for eligibility to hold office be the first thing they'd check off the list???
Bit like lying on your resumhey?


----------



## niftinev (7/11/17)

Yep and this happened previously in the late 90"s and the high court ruled on it then.

They have to sign a declaration stating when entering federal politics!!! They should be made to pay back everything as they were not entitled to it and you can bet your bloody balls if we received monies we weren't entitled to us they would chase us for every cent. Just a bunch of thieves looking after each other. Don't worry if you get caught you won't have to pay anything back! the bastards 

They are criminals because that's what we would be if we ripped off the gov.

It's not fuckin hard to find out if you are a citizen or entitled to anything from a foreign country.


----------



## warra48 (7/11/17)

I wouldn't qualify then, because I get a very small part pension (pocket money, basically) from working for 10 years in New Zealand, so I'm entitled to a benefit from a foreign nation.


----------



## Bridgey23 (7/11/17)

I don't know if that would disqualify you warra. As long as you are not a citizen of a foreign country. But I really have no idea. If you did want to enter federal politics you could just give up that pension and renounce any foreign citizenship just like all federal members of parliament should have done before they signed their declaration. I'm sure the gravy train of politics would compensate that part pension.


----------



## Dave70 (7/11/17)

warra48 said:


> Couldn't they just all agree to legislate that if you have or acquire Aussie citizenship you are automatically divested of any others under our laws? Problem solved.
> Or is that just too easy and simple?
> .



What? And the next thing you know they'll actually be appointing politicians based on meritocracy. You must be crazy!


----------



## Brewnicorn (7/11/17)

Stouter said:


> With the administrative resources these pollies get when they are campaigning for positions, as well as the presumption that they are mentally fit and smarter than the average bear, wouldn't checking the basics for eligibility to hold office be the first thing they'd check off the list???
> Bit like lying on your resumhey?



Hit the nail on the bloody head! Dickheads with only themselves to blame. And half these people are lawyers!


----------



## Droopy Brew (7/11/17)

Fuckin ponies


----------



## Stouter (7/11/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> Fuckin ponies


Beer glass ponies or feedbag munchin' ponies?


----------



## Dave70 (7/11/17)

_


Brewnicorn said:



Hit the nail on the bloody head! *Dickheads with only themselves to blame. And half these people are lawyers!*

Click to expand...


Ignorantia juris non excusat _only seems to apply to us shitkickers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/11/17)

warra48 said:


> I wouldn't qualify then, because I get a very small part pension (pocket money, basically) from working for 10 years in New Zealand, so I'm entitled to a benefit from a foreign nation.



Dear Warra

Subject:- Eligibility to be elected for a seat in the Australian Parliament

We wish to inform you that no, you cant 

Signed
The LAW


----------



## warra48 (7/11/17)

I'm much relieved.
I'd have to learn to lie with a straight face, and I'd rather not do that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> _
> Ignorantia juris non excusat _only seems to apply to us shitkickers.


Bang on Brother


----------



## homebrewnewb (7/11/17)

in a semi kinda srs rant, as a kiwi living in Aus off my own means since arriving after it was deemed uncool to dole out to the "the local work force," I am pretty ******* pissed about the lack of ANZAC spirit that once upon a time bound both countries that once upon a time saw a lot of shit but now counts for pretty much **** all apart from April 25th which is apparent to me more an more each year, and **** you if you do not think that means anything. I'm ******* pissed they took 122 mill to bollock on about the gays in the village when they should have putting the mirror RIGHT IN FRONT OF THEMSELVES and think about who they are representing. ****, I'm pissed and i am really glad i can go home at any time. I can take my wife (who works for a KIWI company, in AUSTRALIA with a god-*******-awful 4g connection mind you...) back home, where people treat people right, my wife would get some kind of basic support and enfranchisement despite anything i might do i.e she could vote IF SHE WANTS TO...
Dual citizen ? **** off. Who care's?
You're a representation of your constituency **** OFF and get on with it!

Sorry not finished yet...
So you've been living in this country for over X years... Can you vote? Nah **** you you've only been paying taxes for **** you, i mean the hospitals and police are nice but **** your enfranchisement .. anyway i'm at a real moral crisis, as you can tell.
Hey! Canberra, jam it right up ya, house of reps, right up your ******* right wing backward arse retarded outlook on the "future."
Believe it or not i have more, but this is forum of grace and brewing i shall contain myself.


----------



## Bridges (7/11/17)

Grace and brewing? I would say occasionally it's both those things, and this is the place to rant and "get it off ya chest" so rant away brother. I'm well over what our parliament has become, and what little they actually do. They all seem to concentrate way to much on trying to bring each other down and one up each other to actually get anything done. If one side actually had a brilliant idea the other side would disagree just as they feel they have too. The NBN is a case in point. The nat/libs have fucked it and made it more expensive when they could admitted it was a good idea and actually helped move the project forward. 
Still either side actually having an idea to do anything that would actually help people is the ravings of a mad man...


----------



## homebrewnewb (7/11/17)

just had a sip an nod... that's all.
i remember being told once, 20 years ago, about the importance of Genesis. 
i hear tell of some regurgitatant cover of which feels incongruent to present.


----------



## Coalminer (8/11/17)

OH FFS

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...mits-she-was-british-at-time-of-2016-election


----------



## mtb (8/11/17)

Selling a car on Gumtree. Fark me.

I'm trying to sell a Corolla, old but reliable. I've gotten about five calls so far where the caller asks "what can you tell me about the car?" How the hell do you answer that?!
"Oh, old Bessie loves a drive on the beach and loves to explore, if you know what I mean "
I took to answering this question with absolute sarcasm since I'm a bit of a dick. It has four wheels and it goes when you push a special stick in the driver's footwell. 

And don't get me started on the low-ballers. I'll get myself started.
People often call and ask what my lowest price is. Fair question. $2k, I say, I don't mince my words. Take it or leave it. So this guy calls and opens with "I'm not going to waste your time".. "what's your lowest price" etc. I tell him. Ten minutes later of questions, prefaced by "I won't waste your time", and he says I'd really be helping him out if I let him have it for $1500 because he's buying a car for his nephew. Buddy, I have misplaced any fucks I had to give about your nephew. Texts me again two days later asking again. Lordy.


----------



## mtb (8/11/17)

Appropriate context to chuck in this little convo I had a couple years back..


----------



## wynnum1 (8/11/17)

mtb said:


> Selling a car on Gumtree. Fark me.
> 
> I'm trying to sell a Corolla, old but reliable. I've gotten about five calls so far where the caller asks "what can you tell me about the car?" How the hell do you answer that?!
> "Oh, old Bessie loves a drive on the beach and loves to explore, if you know what I mean "
> ...


Whats the car worth once a car gets old hard to sell does it have an air bag issue $1500 may be a good offer what phone number are you using sure there is a lot of mailing list collecting going on.


----------



## Andy_27 (8/11/17)

mtb said:


> People often call and ask what my lowest price is.



I hate that question!! My response is always, "Whats the most you'll pay?"


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/11/17)

I see it as an epidemic. Some kind of brain decaying virus being spread through social media perhaps but then there's all those other types of zombies too brain dead to be apt enough to use social media or even a computer or drive a car is far beyond their aptitude.
Bloody zombie epidemic. Seems contagious too. or just the herd facter. The more half witted and absent minded people get the more half witted and absent minded more people get!
Bloody sheeple zombies...


----------



## nosco (8/11/17)

I work with a lady who believes in the whole shibang of conpiracy theories. She gets all of her info from a pod cast so it must be true. Vaccines are bad of course but among others, nuclear weapons dont exist and the appartment tower that burned in London was a hoax. Theu used actors to appear in the media. Its amazing how the conversation can go from normal to nucking futs in no time at all. It keeps things interesting though.


----------



## Mardoo (8/11/17)

I used to live in Santa Fe, NM - a hotbed of fruits, nuts and vegetables - and the conversations about the black helicopters and the different species of aliens (grey, yellow, blue) and their reasons for being here were…frustrating.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/11/17)

I have been following this one. http://www.express.co.uk/news/weird...rth-jupiter-space-apocalypse-end-of-the-world


----------



## wereprawn (8/11/17)

Mardoo said:


> I used to live in Santa Fe, NM - a hotbed of fruits, nuts and vegetables - and the conversations about the black helicopters and the different species of aliens (grey, yellow, blue) and their reasons for being here were…frustrating.


Reasons? Obviously aliens have used their superior technology to perfect interstellar/intergalactic travel for the sole purposes of mutilating cattle, probing anuses and becoming POTUS. It's the aspiration of all aliens. Oh, don't forget crashing. They've overcome the immense difficulties of superluminal travel/spacetime manipulation only to crash once they arrive.


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/11/17)

I reckon the percentage of dumbfuck morons to intelligent, rational people in the general population probably hasn't changed a hell of a lot over the years. A fair few of these conspiracies have been around for years. It's just now with the advent of the internet and social media, the dumbfuck morons have a huge platform to spread their bullshit so it seems like there are more of them around. In saying that, given the higher exposure of these batshit loony ideas, it probably has caused more people to believe them.


----------



## Droopy Brew (8/11/17)

Yes, the connectedness afforded by social media has not only given the DFMs a stage to perpetuate the intelligence sapping drivel, but it has enabled them to realise that there are a lot more DFMs out there than they ever imagined. This in turn has given the DFM's a place to socialise with likeminded DFMs and inflate their sense acceptance and validity.


----------



## Stouter (8/11/17)

When you factor in that 1 in 5 people have a genuine mental illness, add to that all those others that don't but are just complete tools, then the naturally gifted idiots, and then ones which have made it a lifestyle choice to be bell ends.....the scales tip hard and it's clear that it's an uphill battle dealing with "joe public".


----------



## Dave70 (8/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have been following this one. http://www.express.co.uk/news/weird...rth-jupiter-space-apocalypse-end-of-the-world



As soon a I opened on that I was instantly distracted by a clickbait thumbnail of Jasmine Harmans ample cleavage. So I followed the story of her in a Turkish bath house instead. 
The end is nigh, and I'm ogling some British lifestyle TV host's tits. Oh well. What are you gonna do?


----------



## mtb (8/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> Oh well. What are you gonna do?


Look at tits, that's what.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> As soon a I opened on that I was instantly distracted by a clickbait thumbnail of Jasmine Harmans ample cleavage. So I followed the story of her in a Turkish bath house instead.
> The end is nigh, and I'm ogling some British lifestyle TV host's tits. Oh well. What are you gonna do?



Pretty hard to go past the purple dress


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> As soon a I opened on that I was instantly distracted by a clickbait thumbnail of Jasmine Harmans ample cleavage. So I followed the story of her in a Turkish bath house instead.
> The end is nigh, and I'm ogling some British lifestyle TV host's tits. Oh well. What are you gonna do?


Yes hard to get past that, gave me reminiscences of Sarah Beeny on her reno show. Guess its out with the colander and a bit of foil and hope that Neil de Grasse Tyson or Brian Cox can come up with a solution.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yes hard to get past that, gave me reminiscences of Sarah Beeny on her reno show. Guess its out with the colander and a bit of foil and hope that Neil de Grasse Tyson or Brian Cox can come up with a solution.


I will just leave this here


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/11/17)

I know people who totally dismiss climate change. Its as a conspiracy!
But they do believe in aliens among us that can travel lightyears and/or time, but some reason lose their faculties here on earth and crash their UFO's etc. Maybe they picked up that brain virus too after studying social media.


----------



## Hermies (8/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have been following this one. http://www.express.co.uk/news/weird...rth-jupiter-space-apocalypse-end-of-the-world


Yeah I read something about this one are we dead yet or is it going to happen soon ?I just want to know so I can pack up all my goods and sell the house so I can run away from it


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/11/17)

I'm gonna build a bunker! 
anyone seen 10 Cloverfeild Lane?


----------



## spog (8/11/17)

In regard to the dual citizenship cockup what leaves me scratching my head is.
Who the ****, anywhere in any government department has truely fucked up.
So, who has not earned their keep,with shit loads of advisers and arse sistants in every department,steering committee +tea and scone advisory board, why the **** was this not picked up.
Is this not the domain of the Australian Electoral Commission ?
If not,what the **** are they actually doing and exactly what do they do,let alone are accountable for?
Buggered if I know or work it out.
Be good if they fucked it up coz it then might shut Penny Wong the fuckup.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/11/17)

Or there is some agenda here. As diverse Aussies that we are we don't have to worry about this technical detail to be an Aussie and not get thrown out etc.
Or the fact that nobody has fucked up really and this is some excuse for controversy to distract the fact that they are lots of talk and big words but barely survive let alone accomplish anything constructive?
Or maybe started small as a political tool to undermine another opponent then only to come back biting many arses.

I'll tick the third option.


----------



## SeeFar (8/11/17)

Pigeons ^^^^

Cats \/ \/

Real conspiracy - https://history.state.gov/milestones/1953-1960/suez
Real conspiracy (final paragraph) - https://www.unsw.adfa.edu.au/school...sh/historical-context/outer-islands-rebellion
Real conspiracy - http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-...-election-to-get-trump-elected-report/8109106

Some conspiracies are true, just not the ones the average poster on YouTube tries to convince you to believe. 

*first rant post!


----------



## manticle (8/11/17)

You forgot MK Ultra.

There’s a few other, well documented and scary as **** state organised/sponsored conspiracies like Tuskegee or the Guatemalan/USA predecessor and genuine* projects like blue book which lend some sympathy towards why people extrapolate into fluoride, aliens in government, lizards below and inside, false flag events, holographic, hollow, flat earth and space station moons. However, there’s just also some really nutty, ill informed and badly educated bullshit tendencies to put two and two together and come up with 784. David Icke was better at football than he is at reality.

Flu vaccine I can leave but vax in general makes perfect sense and anti vax just never has. Not about trust, it’s about who is less likely to type on the internet in capital letters.


*As in genuinely existed, not necessarily genuine phenomena


----------



## manticle (8/11/17)

Tomorrow is my birthday and no prick on Earth bothered to tell me about Melvins in Melbourne last night and tonight.

Happy fuckin’ birthday old, grumpy man.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/11/17)

Happy birthday Manticle!
Who is Melvin? In Melbourne? I thought you were from Tasmania.


----------



## manticle (8/11/17)

Melvins: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melvins



Yeah I live in Tas but originally from Melbourne. Not many tours come to Hobart so I occasionally fly back for good gigs. Normally a record store owning mate who knows my taste lets me know when good shit will be in town.


----------



## Dave70 (9/11/17)

mtb said:


> Look at tits, that's what.



We cant even


manticle said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday and no prick on Earth bothered to tell me about Melvins in Melbourne last night and tonight.
> 
> Happy fuckin’ birthday old, grumpy man.




Hip, hip, HOOARY!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/11/17)

Happy Birthday

We got you a stripper


----------



## goomboogo (9/11/17)

^
How did you get such private photos of Michaelia Cash?


----------



## wynnum1 (9/11/17)

manticle said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday and no prick on Earth bothered to tell me about Melvins in Melbourne last night and tonight.
> 
> Happy fuckin’ birthday old, grumpy man.


How old are you because it seems that if you want to take over a phone number all you need is date of birth to change to a new provider probably also useful for identity fraud.


----------



## manticle (9/11/17)

So if I tell you how old I am, you'll steal my phone number?


----------



## bradsbrew (9/11/17)

manticle said:


> So if I tell you how old I am, you'll steal my phone number?


If he does that, make sure you fill out as many online surveys quoting that phone number. Also be sure to tick all the boxes;
Yes I would like someone to cal me about insurances and funerals and investment and banking needs and new cars and................


Yes I may have done this to a couple of colleagues and yes i may have laughed when they complain about all the spam emails (be sure to add email address) and spam calls.


----------



## wynnum1 (9/11/17)

manticle said:


> So if I tell you how old I am, you'll steal my phone number?


Dumb system they ask for your birth date to use for id but if you use real date how safe is that and if you make up a date when they ask for your birth date you forget what date you used.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/11/17)

goomboogo said:


> ^
> How did you get such private photos of Michaelia Cash?



I know people who know other people that know people that know


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/11/17)

bradsbrew said:


> If he does that, make sure you fill out as many online surveys quoting that phone number. Also be sure to tick all the boxes;
> Yes I would like someone to cal me about insurances and funerals and investment and banking needs and new cars and................
> 
> 
> Yes I may have done this to a couple of colleagues and yes i may have laughed when they complain about all the spam emails (be sure to add email address) and spam calls.



I have had mates who, upon a finding out that the rent wasnt being forwarded on to the landlord, dialed 0055 numbers at left the phone of the hook for hours & hours. Person supposed to pay the landlord was the name on the phone. Boys found another place before the bill arrived...apparently is was up near $10k ...and that was 15yrs ago


----------



## wynnum1 (9/11/17)

That reminds me about a house a friend rented the house had a working phone and while they where there not one bill .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/11/17)

This reminds me of our constitution and the current rabble


----------



## spog (9/11/17)

Happy birthday Manticle, 50? Still a pup.


----------



## Brewnicorn (9/11/17)

spog said:


> Happy birthday Manticle, 50? Still a pup.



Hear hear - beer!


----------



## manticle (9/11/17)

spog said:


> Happy birthday Manticle, 50? Still a pup.


Someone tonight guessed 33.

Between 16 and 50


----------



## Blind Dog (9/11/17)

happy birthday Manticle (auto corrected to Man Tickle; never noticed before). You share it with my son. Hope you sank a few or otherwise enjoyed yourself


----------



## manticle (10/11/17)

Thank you brew people.


----------



## technobabble66 (10/11/17)

manticle said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday and no prick on Earth bothered to tell me ...
> Happy fuckin’ birthday old, grumpy man.



Belated Happy Birthday, mants!
Hope you have a great weekend celebrating, and sneak in a Belgian strong or 2. 
B'cos birthdays should be celebrated with a Belgian or 2 [emoji6]


----------



## evoo4u (10/11/17)

[/rant]
I will no doubt show my age here, however I am becoming increasingly pissed off at the apparent lack of education in the last 50 years when it comes to spelling. Some examples to illustrate, the first one being perhaps the most common of all misunderstood spelling:

*They're* is short for < they are >. _*There* _is a place. _*Their* _indicates possession. In a sentence:
The lads are thirsty, so they're going to the fridge over there to grab their beers.

And a few others:

*Site *is a place. *Sight *is one of our senses. 
The site for tonight's piss-up, the pub just down the road, is in sight.

_*Board *_can be a piece of wood, or money you might pay for accommodation. _*Bored *_can indicate boredom, or can mean you've drilled a hole in something (a board maybe). _*Baud *_is a modulation rate in digital nerdy stuff.

A _*rein *_is part of the tack used for horses. _*Rain *_falls from the sky. Monarchs _*reign*_ over their subjects.

_*To *_and _*too*_. $20 for a pint? Too much to pay.

Ahh - English. It's a tricky language. And regrettably, it doesn't seem to be taught anymore.

Aha, just thought of another: _*Taught *_is what you were when teachers used to succeed in educating you. _*Taut *_is the tension of the hanging rope, the end of which should be around a failed teacher's neck! And _*tort *_is a legal term, meaning a civil wrong.

Examples abound, but I believe it's down to the changing emphasis and desired outcomes of our education system. So - nothing against folk who were never taught these things. Our society is the poorer.

[/end rant]

Feel free to add more.


----------



## madpierre06 (10/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> [/rant]
> I will no doubt show my age here, however I am becoming increasingly pissed off at the apparent lack of education in the last 50 years when it comes to spelling. Some examples to illustrate, the first one being perhaps the most common of all misunderstood spelling:
> 
> *They're* is short for < they are >. _*There* _is a place. _*Their* _indicates possession. In a sentence:
> ...



Hey Roger, you forgot bawd and torte.


----------



## evoo4u (10/11/17)

madpierre06 said:


> Hey Roger, you forgot bawd and torte.



_*Bawd *_- a woman in charge of a brothel. 
_*Torte *_- a tart

Madpierre06, I sense a theme here...


----------



## technobabble66 (10/11/17)

And past, present & future tense. It is STAGGERING the number of Australians, including the more "educated" ones that misuse words like come instead of came, etc. 
Surely it's not that hard, peoples!!


----------



## mtb (10/11/17)

It's not a new problem. And it's not specific to youth.

People of all ages - many on this forum for example - completely omit proper grammar and punctuation from their sentences. You'll find no commas or periods, paragraphs of text that don't read properly. And those posters are adults. Don't go blaming teachers or kids, ignorance hasn't changed since you were young, it's just that the ignorant now have easier access to a louder soapbox (think Twitter) 

People say technology is making the newer generations antisocial too, yet you'll find a photo of a 1920s bus stop with all 20 people buried in a newspaper.


----------



## madpierre06 (10/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> _*Bawd *_- a woman in charge of a brothel.
> _*Torte *_- a tart
> 
> Madpierre06, I sense a theme here...



Happy accident mate, making some coffee caramel slice tonight, had it on the mind.


----------



## mtb (10/11/17)

.. and we also seem to be making the most ignorant and stupid people famous, that doesn't help either on the soapbox front.


----------



## mtb (10/11/17)

And lastly..

I think I'll brew a larger this weekend


----------



## warra48 (10/11/17)

You would not be surprised how many spelling issues I fix, where it would help the smooth running and search function of this forum. There is still a lot that go through to the keeper.


----------



## madpierre06 (10/11/17)

mtb said:


> It's not a new problem. And it's not specific to youth.
> 
> People of all ages - many on this forum for example - completely omit proper grammar and punctuation from their sentences. You'll find no commas or periods, paragraphs of text that don't read properly. And those posters are adults. Don't go blaming teachers or kids, ignorance hasn't changed since you were young, it's just that the ignorant now have easier access to a louder soapbox (think Twitter)
> 
> People say technology is making the newer generations antisocial too, yet you'll find a photo of a 1920s bus stop with all 20 people buried in a newspaper.



Thats an interesting one...as one who is not as pedantic as he used to be, but still has moments...I have to live with a head space that on some days can be quite lucid, almost erudite....other days I feel like I'm almost thinking in shorthand, and the typed word follows this head space.....


----------



## madpierre06 (10/11/17)

mtb said:


> And lastly..
> 
> I think I'll brew a larger this weekend



A big batch?


----------



## mtb (10/11/17)

madpierre06 said:


> A big batch?


Bit personal don't you think? It's big enough.


----------



## evoo4u (10/11/17)

mtb said:


> Don't go blaming teachers or kids,



Yeah, point taken re teachers. They have a curriculum to follow. And as I said, I certainly don't blame the kids of the day. If they're not taught these things, how in hell are they expected to communicate properly.


----------



## Rocker1986 (10/11/17)

People mixing up bought and brought does my fuckin head in for some reason.


----------



## madpierre06 (10/11/17)

mtb said:


> Bit personal don't you think? It's big enough.



Have I missed something punny? Just going the 'Dad' joke path....lager....larger......big (batch)

I'll see myself out.


----------



## mtb (10/11/17)

madpierre06 said:


> Have I missed something punny? Just going the 'Dad' joke path....lager....larger......big (batch)
> 
> I'll see myself out.


I made a terrible penis related joke. I'll see myself out as well


----------



## SeeFar (10/11/17)

He/she made a concerted effort. 

No single person can make a concerted effort (save those with multiple personality disorder).

Next, begging the question.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (10/11/17)

mtb said:


> It's not a new problem. And it's not specific to youth.
> 
> People of all ages - many on this forum for example - completely omit proper grammar and punctuation from their sentences. You'll find no commas or periods, paragraphs of text that don't read properly. And those posters are adults. Don't go blaming teachers or kids, ignorance hasn't changed since you were young, it's just that the ignorant now have easier access to a louder soapbox (think Twitter)
> 
> People say technology is making the newer generations antisocial too, yet you'll find a photo of a 1920s bus stop with all 20 people buried in a newspaper.


Then again its just how language warps through the ages. I cant stand those movies of old times with that warped speak. 
Mutate maybe a better term but that sounds bad. Is it?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (10/11/17)

Oh and my rant is. Not being highly educated and a pretty shit speller I try and then have to watch that auto correct doesn't **** it up when I actually spelled it right in the first place.


----------



## Grott (10/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Yeah, point taken re teachers. They have a curriculum to follow. And as I said, I certainly don't blame the kids of the day. If they're not taught these things, how in hell are they expected to communicate properly.



Is it something to do with bloody heads stuck in iPhone conversations and writings?
U no wat I mean


----------



## spog (10/11/17)

Yeah nah it’s all down to how you was educated and use all know it.


----------



## evoo4u (10/11/17)

Efficient use of language, both written and verbal, can convey precise thoughts without ambiguity or misunderstanding. It is a beautiful thing. (And a pox on Telstra for hijacking that phrase!)

On the other hand:


----------



## Danscraftbeer (10/11/17)

Perspective individual knowhow


----------



## wynnum1 (11/11/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Oh and my rant is. Not being highly educated and a pretty shit speller I try and then have to watch that auto correct doesn't **** it up when I actually spelled it right in the first place.


Have you tried doing a search on Internet with the correct spelling and auto correct keeps changing had that problem with facebook and Google.


----------



## wereprawn (11/11/17)

Some of us just aren't as eloquent and concise as others in our writing. As for grammar, those of us who haven't needed to apply it much tend to forget after 30 odd years of finishing school.

Edit- Clarity and grammar.


----------



## manticle (11/11/17)

It’s fine when it’s still clear enough for communication. There’s a few whose use of written language is so awful, it rarely reads as anything other than gibberish.


----------



## droid (11/11/17)

One day, when I've had enough I'm gonna take someone's car door right off when they just swing it wide open in the street expecting cars to dart out of the way, feck'n'ell


----------



## malt junkie (11/11/17)

droid said:


> One day, when I've had enough I'm gonna take someone's car door right off when they just swing it wide open in the street expecting cars to dart out of the way, feck'n'ell


Much more interesting on a motor bike and more common.


----------



## manticle (11/11/17)

Push bike.
Thank christ I no longer live in Melbourne


----------



## Rocker1986 (11/11/17)

droid said:


> One day, when I've had enough I'm gonna take someone's car door right off when they just swing it wide open in the street expecting cars to dart out of the way, feck'n'ell


Always fun in a bus when idiots don't bother looking before flinging doors open. Nearly took off two in less than a minute one morning.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/11/17)

Pretty accurate



evoo4u said:


>


----------



## Bridges (11/11/17)

droid said:


> One day, when I've had enough I'm gonna take someone's car door right off when they just swing it wide open in the street expecting cars to dart out of the way, feck'n'ell


Yeah I commute to work on a pushy, I stay as left as I can obey all the traffic rules, and at least once a month someone tries to kill me with a car door, or they back out of an angle park without looking at all, hopefully they will all be hit by the karma bus, driven by rocker!


----------



## evoo4u (11/11/17)

[/rant]
People, and newsreader type people in particular, who think the space that separates opposing lanes of traffic on divided roadways is the "medium strip".
[/end_rant]


----------



## Rocker1986 (11/11/17)

Along the same lines, whenever they report on crashes they always say "speed was a factor". Well no shit. Two stationary vehicles aren't gonna have a crash are they... Excessive speed is the proper term.

Sent from my Agora 4G+ using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## evoo4u (12/11/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> Along the same lines, whenever they report on crashes they always say "speed was a factor". Well no shit.



And they also love saying how alcohol was involved in (take your pick - say, 25%) of all crashes. Sounds bad, eh? But reverse that, and it becomes 75% were caused by people who were cold stoney sober! (Moral - is it safer to be pissed...)


----------



## Grott (12/11/17)

In SA and would expect the same elsewhere, drugged up drivers are now the real issue. In a number of incidents moms have been booked for drug driving in the morning whilst dropping their kids off! Drivers on ice whom may beat the shit out of someone after running over them.


----------



## Mardoo (12/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> [/rant]
> People, and newsreader type people in particular, who think the space that separates opposing lanes of traffic on divided roadways is the "medium strip".
> [/end_rant]



You must like expresso.


----------



## evoo4u (12/11/17)

Another of life's little mysteries: At what point did the "scrum" in Rugby League become as useless as tits on a bull?


----------



## manticle (13/11/17)

Its tit’s


----------



## manticle (13/11/17)

Mardoo said:


> You must like expresso.


From memory, there is a cafe in Rundle Mall, Adelaide called ‘expresso yourself’


----------



## Rocker1986 (13/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Another of life's little mysteries: At what point did the "scrum" in Rugby League become as useless as tits on a bull?


At least 20 years ago, I remember them being a waste of time in the 90s as well. No idea when they began throwing the ball into the second row though.


----------



## Bridges (13/11/17)

Ah expresso, helps me choose where I buy my coffee.


----------



## SeeFar (13/11/17)

IT was in the 1990s when school kids started getting bad neck injuries from scrums. The prob was that people weren't being trained properly on how to bind etc and I think maybe even two died from broken necks or something. Then there was the issue that scrums were taking so much time as they were being collapsed by either side or being screwed etc. 

Now they are supposed to be kept for two reasons. Firstly, to break up the play and allow players some rest in what can be very fast games - take the first half of the first state of origin this year. Absolutley crazy pace that didn't see a stoppage in play for around 30 mins until the ball was kicked into touch for the exct reason of stopping play. The second reason was to break up the 'one off the ruck and kick on the 6th' plays that had come to dominate the game. The idea was that the ball would go out to the backs in the first tackle and force different plays to occur. However most scrums replicate normal rucks as one player takes it up and take the tackle so it can go back to the forwards. 

The ball doesn't actually go into the second row, it only has to go behind the hookers legs. So the loose head prop puts his outside leg back and his inside leg forward and the hooker has his legs outstretched and the ball just goes straight through. 

I came very close to having my neck broken in a rugby scrum myself. I grew up playing league and played rugby in the army. I was thrown into tight head prop and no one taught me how to bind properly so I engaged with a bent back. The second rowers were pushing up from under my bum and the opposition front rowers where pushing down on my neck. My feet were lifted off the ground and my chin was pushed into my chest so I coulnd't breathe or scream. I felt the vertibrae in my neck and upper back separate as my spine was folded and it was the one time in my life where I truly thought I was going to die. I've had parachutes malfunction, I've been trapped on rock ledges with only fingers and toes holding on, I've been trapped under water, I've been in combat zones, etc. etc. I've never been so scared as I was in that scrum. The ball came out, I dropped to the ground, stood up, neck was ok and I learned to go into scrums with a straight back and with my chin up. 

Cool stories!


----------



## Rocker1986 (13/11/17)

They could still set the scrums the same as they do now but be made to throw the ball straight through the middle so there's actually a contest for the ball.


----------



## evoo4u (13/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> Now they are supposed to be kept for two reasons. Firstly, to break up the play and allow players some rest in what can be very fast games...



Suggestion - instead of the charade of a "scrum", why not just get the eleven players (5 attackers, 6 defenders) to hold hands in a circle (wouldn't that be fun to watch), and just hand the ball to the 6th guy who's standing behind his other 5 team-mates?

A farce? No worse than now!


----------



## madpierre06 (13/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Another of life's little mysteries: At what point did the "scrum" in Rugby League become as useless as tits on a bull?



And depending on whether or not you are going to be the attacking or defendfing team, have a look next time and see what positions the players who are in the scrum actually play. Attacking....the number plays plays at look to make a dummy half play. Defending...you'll find backs in the scrum to allow forwards to take up the close in defensive positions.


----------



## Droopy Brew (13/11/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> Along the same lines, whenever they report on crashes they always say "speed was a factor". Well no shit. Two stationary vehicles aren't gonna have a crash are they... Excessive speed is the proper term.
> 
> Sent from my Agora 4G+ using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app



The sudden stop is just as much a factor. 

Stopping Kills.


----------



## wereprawn (13/11/17)

Played prop myself for a local league team and few rep games here and there. Scrums were a contest back then. A strong forward pack and good hooker won quite a few scrums against the feed. Even had an agreement with a few opposite numbers that I'd do my best not to hurt them if they did there best to not push back. Sadly scrums are more of a ceremonial thing these days.

Though learning to do it right helps to not get injured, getting it wrong does help to get it right. For example- at training they'd use me for tackling practice when I was younger. As I was 6 foot 3 and 100+ kg at 14 yo the other blokes learned to tackle properly very quickly or they'd be steamrolled and it improved the team overall.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/11/17)

A chicken scratch would be more valid than the current "scrums".


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/11/17)

bradsbrew said:


> A chicken scratch would be more valid than the current "scrums".



Its more of a loose group hug


----------



## SeeFar (13/11/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> They could still set the scrums the same as they do now but be made to throw the ball straight through the middle so there's actually a contest for the ball.



Don't get me wrong, I'm not defending their actions, just explaining them. 

They don't care about competition over the ball though, that' not what scrums are for these days. With that in mind, a circle of cats holding hands would be just as appropriate!


----------



## Grott (13/11/17)

Rugby Union don’t seem to have a problem, their scrums can be awesome and quite tactical. Cauliflower ears are also a thing of the past.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> a circle of cats holding hands




Now I would pay to see anyone organise that


----------



## seamad (13/11/17)

I coach a junior Rugby Union team, and played loosehead many years ago. Most of the boys watch League, as Union not often on free to air. First scrum practice on the scrum machine and the boys are telling me the scrum machine is broken and no good. Looked fine to me. Eventually they're telling me it's too low to the ground, scrums aren't packed that low. Lightbulb moment,
Took a few of them to a Reds game ( rare win too ), and they couldn't believe the scrums, and the noise on contact.


----------



## evoo4u (14/11/17)

Just heard on the news that results of the SSM postal survey will be released tomorrow, with a breakdown by state, electoral boundary, age and sex.

Hands up all those naive fools who thought their vote was confidential!

Big brother - helllooooo!!!


----------



## manticle (14/11/17)

Have you read 1984?


----------



## Grott (14/11/17)

There a lot of similarities today in reference to1984.


----------



## evoo4u (14/11/17)

manticle said:


> Have you read 1984?



Yep.


----------



## Mardoo (14/11/17)

manticle said:


> Have you read 1984?


No, not 1984, nor Brave New World, nor Woman on the Edge of Time, nor The Handmaid's Tale, nor Fahrenheit 451. Neither have I read any of their counterparts, not Island (Huxley), nor The Dispossessed, Always Coming Home, The Republic, New Atlantis, nor Ecotopia. Why? Should people consider reading those to get some ideas from solid thinkers of what society could become?


----------



## SeeFar (14/11/17)

Grott said:


> There a lot of similarities today in reference to1984.


Far more so in countries like Russia, China, DPRK, Vietnam, etc. Not to ignore the problems we have here but 84 was written about Russia and it still remains accurate today on that point as when it was written.


----------



## Rocker1986 (14/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Just heard on the news that results of the SSM postal survey will be released tomorrow, with a breakdown by state, electoral boundary, age and sex.
> 
> Hands up all those naive fools who thought their vote was confidential!
> 
> Big brother - helllooooo!!!


Unless they publicly name everyone who voted and what their individual vote was, it is still confidential. Besides, a lot of folks already made their votes known on social media etc. so it's a moot point in a lot of cases.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (14/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Just heard on the news that results of the SSM postal survey will be released tomorrow, with a breakdown by state, electoral boundary, age and sex.
> 
> Hands up all those naive fools who thought their vote was confidential!
> 
> Big brother - helllooooo!!!


Haha my thought too. When it was not a compulsory vote I felt it seemed appropriate not to participate. Then I cant be hated yeah? Oh hang on there will be people who will still hate a non participant. 
So you could be screwed by (your bar code) any way you chose, or chose not to vote....

Probably sewn into your Census data too.


----------



## manticle (14/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Yep.




I’d suggest publishing some demographic statistics is a very long way from what was intended in that dystopic vision.

Definitely not suggesting there aren’t other reasonable parallels existing in our society but ‘87% of people under the age of 50 in Glenorchy , TAS voted ‘yes’’ is not one of them.

The above may answer what I think Mardoo is asking but I’m happy to be wrong.


----------



## Mardoo (14/11/17)

I'm kinda actually suggesting...


----------



## manticle (14/11/17)

Yeah, I read it several ways.

You wrote it like a buddhist monk.


----------



## evoo4u (14/11/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> Unless they publicly name everyone who voted and what their individual vote was, it is still confidential.



It's not so much the question in this instance, I mean, who really gives a shit! It's the principle that a supposedly anonymous vote, whether it be for a sideshow like SSM, or a vote where you reveal your political preferences, is anything but anonymous. Your answer is linked with YOU, in a government database, and if you're happy that your response to whatever vote you cast in this manner, will never be used against you, and I mean NEVER, by a government, or agency, present or future, then I'm happy for you. 

Ignorance is bliss, a luxury to enjoy.

Note - I'm NOT saying you're ignorant, rather a very trusting soul who has faith in your government to always look after your interests.


----------



## mtb (14/11/17)

I personally don't see how the ABS could put such data to use in any useful way... I see it as paranoia for the sake of paranoia, to be blunt.

Putting trust (or lack thereof) in your government aside though. You hand your personal data to plenty of corporations who don't even have to pretend to have the public's best interest at heart. If you're that worried about your personally identifiable information you shouldn't have given your photo ID to Telstra when you signed up to that plan, or paid for that incredible burrito at Zambreros with your debit card, or given PayPal your bank details and allowed it to conduct transactions with your "authorisation", or used Google to further your shopping habits.

The point I'm making there is: your personal information is, for the lack of a better phrase, public record for those who seek it (or provide a service good enough to entice you to provide it).


----------



## manticle (14/11/17)

Long bow, evo. There are better instances of ignorance\bliss or state surveillance of citizenry.


----------



## evoo4u (14/11/17)

I won't be at ease when online voting is introduced. Will you?


----------



## manticle (14/11/17)

I'm not at ease now


----------



## mtb (14/11/17)

What mants said.


----------



## evoo4u (14/11/17)

mtb said:


> You hand your personal data to plenty of corporations who don't even have to pretend to have the public's best interest at heart.



I'd have to agree - Google, Facebook et al are probably far smarter and tech-savvy than the guv'ment. It's a whole new world out there!

ED - and with bigger hard drives!!!


----------



## Rocker1986 (15/11/17)

I don't feel the government always has our best interests at heart, in fact I feel they only ever have their own best interests at heart. However, I also don't see how the voting info from this survey could be used in any useful manner against the population, or why they'd even bother. I agree with mtb, it's just paranoia. There's enough real threats on us as it is without people going around making up shit...


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Just heard on the news that results of the SSM postal survey will be released tomorrow, with a breakdown by state, electoral boundary, age and sex.
> 
> Hands up all those naive fools who thought their vote was confidential!
> 
> Big brother - helllooooo!!!



The inner party doesn't need a survey to convict you of thought crime. 
And depending on how big brother swings, I expect to be whisked away to room 101 for a spot of re education shortly.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/17)

manticle said:


> Have you read 1984?



Thats the current LNP guide to politics and governemnt


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Thats the current LNP guide to politics and governemnt



Ingsoc were English socialists. That must be doublespeak


----------



## Droopy Brew (15/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> I won't be at ease when online voting is introduced. Will you?


Yep.
Will be heaps better than having to walk across the road on a Saturday, telling multiple brochure waving social outcasts to **** off and find something useful to do on their weekends all for the chance to randomly cross 72 boxes on a bedsheet sized piece of pulped tree to vote in some self serving fuckwit over another self serving fuckwit and walk off with a cold burnt snag.

I will also enjoy the massive melt when the website gets hacked and no one can vote, ala the Census.


----------



## SeeFar (15/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> The inner party doesn't need a survey to convict you of thought crime.
> And depending on how big brother swings, I expect to be whisked away to room 101 for a spot of re education shortly.




You will be strapped to a chair with a table in front of you. On that table will be a cage and in that cage will be a warm, flat and stale beer. 



Agree withe majority, if you're concerned about your information being used against you get off Facebook, Twitter, Instabrag, loose the credit card, stop the supermarket rewards schemes, dump all of your apps (actually, dump the phone altogether) and stop doing anything. For more info look up Cambridge Analytica for how these things work. 

The problem you have with the govt and census information isn't the govt per se. It's the govt's ability to protect others from breaking in and using it for other purposes. Same with your bank, your insurance company, etc. etc. (actually, you probably should be concerned about what your bank and insurance companies do with your info.....). 

Being concerned that your name was on the SSM ballot is missing the play, that's not where you're most likely to be vulnerable.


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/17)

Back to the ranting.

For the second time in as many weeks, a man sounding suspiciously like Mahatma Cote has called up wishing to pay me compensation for a car accident I was involved in recently. 

He withdrew the offer after I informed him it was actually a hit and run and I was driving with my feet at the time.


----------



## spog (15/11/17)

So the SSM plebiscite results are in ( excuse the pun) or out, which ever way you want to call it. But according to ABC Radio they’re calling it a vote and it could be law by Christmas.
If so when was it considered a vote for or against, to me it’s an opinion poll. 
Perhaps we should have a plebiscite on looking after the Pensioners in this country and see how that pans out.
At this rate I’ll be bald by Christmas as I’ll have scratched all the hair off my head trying to figure out just what the **** is going on and exactly who is running this country?


----------



## wynnum1 (15/11/17)

If one nation Pauline Hanson chief of staff James _Ashby _married _Liberal party Christopher Pyne_ and they had a child what would be the result.


----------



## Grott (15/11/17)

Your right, ABC news, everyone going on as if this was a vote by the people, no it was/is an opinion poll that had the potential for corruption in persons sending in more than one response as happens with telephone and on line polls.


----------



## evoo4u (15/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> Being concerned that your name was on the SSM ballot is missing the play..



No, you miss the point - the betrayal of annonymity. And you say it was a ballot? Look it up:

ballot
ˈbalət/
_noun_
noun: *ballot*; plural noun: *ballots
1*.
a system of voting secretly and in writing on a particular issue.


----------



## SeeFar (15/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> No, you miss the point - the betrayal of annonymity. And you say it was a ballot? Look it up:
> 
> ballot
> ˈbalət/
> ...




Ok, so it wasn't completely anonymous. Why do you care?


----------



## evoo4u (15/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> ... if you're concerned about your information being used against you get off Facebook, Twitter, Instabrag, loose the credit card, stop the supermarket rewards schemes, dump all of your apps (actually, dump the phone altogether) and stop doing anything.



If an individual chooses to engage in Facebook, rewards cards, Google searches, tote a smart phone which is akin to wearing a tracking bracelet, etc, that's a voluntary participation, and the individual should know, and be comfortable with, the implications.

However, expressing a personal and private view in a ballot, election, or whatever, should be just that - private!

It's an old fashioned system of beliefs I grew up with.


----------



## wynnum1 (15/11/17)

If your paying $10 a vote sure they can arrange the result does not take that long to count votes seems that a lot of elderly in nursing homes did not get to vote.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> You will be strapped to a chair with a table in front of you. On that table will be a cage and in that cage will be a warm, flat and stale beer.



Same as going into a pub only only being able to buy VB cause its popular


----------



## Rocker1986 (15/11/17)

It is private unless you go screaming from the rooftops what you chose to vote. Or post it all over Facebook etc. Just because it might be known by the ABS doesn't mean they're gonna go and release the names, dates of birth, addresses, first dog's name, how many strands of hair are on their heads, what they had for breakfast that day and votes of everybody who participated in it.


wynnum1 said:


> If your paying $10 a vote sure they can arrange the result does not take that long to count votes seems that a lot of elderly in nursing homes did not get to vote.


It was a postal survey, they have to give it a period of time for everyone to send back their forms etc., not like going down to the polling booth on a Saturday morning where everybody votes on the same day.


----------



## SeeFar (15/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> If an individual chooses to engage in Facebook, rewards cards, Google searches, tote a smart phone which is akin to wearing a tracking bracelet, etc, that's a voluntary participation, and the individual should know, and be comfortable with, the implications.
> 
> However, expressing a personal and private view in a ballot, election, or whatever, should be just that - private!
> 
> It's an old fashioned system of beliefs I grew up with.



The postal survey was voluntary and you could see the barcode. If you didn't like it you didn't have to do it, just like smart phones and whatnot.


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/17)

Either way, I think it was $122 plus million dollars well spent..


----------



## homebrewnewb (15/11/17)

100 my sources say - so where's the other 22?


----------



## Grott (15/11/17)

I think I heard on the ABC that there are 47000 same sex couples in Aust, so that’s $2595 a couple. The good lady and I could have done with that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> 100 my sources say - *so where's the other 22*?



Consultants


----------



## SeeFar (15/11/17)

Should never have been spent in the first place, utter waste of money. Politicians passing responsibility of their job onto us. There was enough polling for years showing sustained support at around 65% across the nation - just as we saw today - for them to know this would be the outcome. There was no need to spend money on this stupid postal vote, the govt just didn't have the bottle to do the job and then get onto other things like the economy, energy, environment, foreign policy..., you know, those little peripheral things govts do.

There you go, that's a rant.


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> 100 my sources say - so where's the other 22?




22% booking fee.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> 22% booking fee.



It would have only cost about $2.5M just for the postage....so yeah...


----------



## evoo4u (15/11/17)

Dunno wot youse is all bovered about - it's guvment money hey!

Then on the radio this afternoon I heard where the ATO "crackdown" on big companies' tax evasion has so far netted one and a half million $, (in how long?) which can be spent on worthwhile projects, presumably "schools and hospitals" - the usual beneficiaries quoted by politicians. Just imagine what $122M could have done...


----------



## gap (15/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Dunno wot youse is all bovered about - it's guvment money hey!
> 
> Then on the radio this afternoon I heard where the ATO "crackdown" on big companies' tax evasion has so far netted one and a half million $, (in how long?) which can be spent on worthwhile projects, presumably "schools and hospitals" - the usual beneficiaries quoted by politicians. Just imagine what $122M could have done...


I think you should get your ears recalibrated as you are having difficulty distinguishing BILLIONS from millions.
Read this https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/Closing-multinational-tax-loopholes/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/17)

The $122 million they cut from the tax office was used for the SSM vote


----------



## evoo4u (15/11/17)

gap said:


> I think you should get your ears recalibrated as you are having difficulty distinguishing BILLIONS from millions.
> Read this https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/Closing-multinational-tax-loopholes/



I heard million. Could the newsreader have got it wrong? Na - never!


----------



## Lemon (15/11/17)

Now I don't expect mathematical accuracy from a former rugby league player, I.e. Danny Buderus,
But, it annoys the shit out of me that that a company expecting me to spend my hard earned by allowing them to supply me with "their"electricity , don't understand that thry look plain dumb by suggesting they put "110%" into anything.
I hope the people of that company hang their heads in shame every time that ad plays, that they were convinced by some dumb ass named Siimonq from an ad agency that it was a good idea.

F*** me


----------



## spog (15/11/17)

Righto another rant, being a Grandpa entitles me so. The better half and I have been looking at solar panels and thinking mmmm 5kw maybe more due to the ever increasing costs/ charges etc. In SA we basically get fucked over,so imagine my shock when told that as of Friday Dec 1st SA Power Networks will no longer connect ANY residential properties ( as now legislated) over 5kw capacity, it’s been halved from what was allowed.
So, is big business in conjunction with Government legislating that NO person nor family can or will bust a gut to save for, or borrow money to, in the long run save money or lessen their dependence on mains power let alone do their bit for the environment?
This one seems to have flown under the radar, not I keep up with too much as it’s all doom and gloom in the media these days.
Makes a bloke wonder just what the utilities sale contracts fine print contains in this state of SA. 
Rant over, G,pa is going to crack a beer now!


----------



## mondestrunken (15/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> No, you miss the point - the betrayal of annonymity. And you say it was a ballot? Look it up:
> 
> ballot
> ˈbalət/
> ...


Yep just chill out evoo4u, identifying individual ballots worked out fine in pre-war Germany.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/17)

spog said:


> Righto another rant, being a Grandpa entitles me so. The better half and I have been looking at solar panels and thinking mmmm 5kw maybe more due to the ever increasing costs/ charges etc. In SA we basically get fucked over,so imagine my shock when told that as of Friday Dec 1st SA Power Networks will no longer connect ANY residential properties ( as now legislated) over 5kw capacity, it’s been halved from what was allowed.
> So, is big business in conjunction with Government legislating that NO person nor family can or will bust a gut to save for, or borrow money to, in the long run save money or lessen their dependence on mains power let alone do their bit for the environment?
> This one seems to have flown under the radar, not I keep up with too much as it’s all doom and gloom in the media these days.
> Makes a bloke wonder just what the utilities sale contracts fine print contains in this state of SA.
> Rant over, G,pa is going to crack a beer now!



If you are BIG POWER...would you like lots of smaller generators cutting into your market and you had access to the Government to stop them...think about that for 0.0005 secs


----------



## Grott (15/11/17)

It must be remembered that the money lost by these power supplier greedy shits is made up by those that can’t have a personal solar system. Eg don’t have the money, rent the property, in govt housing, high rise etc.
Like a lot of things in life people who can afford it should be able to have it but piss weak bought/sold out governments don’t stop these rip off merchants from increasing their prices. Is competion supposed to reduce prices, isn’t personal solar units competion?


----------



## unwrittenlaw (15/11/17)

Sitting in the emergency department for 15 hours waiting for a bed in a ward to become available for my sick daughter while watching headlines on the tv about the results of a survey worth how many millions?


----------



## SeeFar (15/11/17)

mondestrunken said:


> Yep just chill out evoo4u, identifying individual ballots worked out fine in pre-war Germany.



Yes and the similarities between 1930s Germany and Australia today are truly astounding.


----------



## manticle (15/11/17)

Well, we were in Oceania before. I was about to have a cup of victory gin and tune into the two minute hate in my cabbage smelling apartment.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/11/17)

spog said:


> Righto another rant, being a Grandpa entitles me so. The better half and I have been looking at solar panels and thinking mmmm 5kw maybe more due to the ever increasing costs/ charges etc. In SA we basically get fucked over,so imagine my shock when told that as of Friday Dec 1st SA Power Networks will no longer connect ANY residential properties ( as now legislated) over 5kw capacity, it’s been halved from what was allowed.
> So, is big business in conjunction with Government legislating that NO person nor family can or will bust a gut to save for, or borrow money to, in the long run save money or lessen their dependence on mains power let alone do their bit for the environment?
> This one seems to have flown under the radar, not I keep up with too much as it’s all doom and gloom in the media these days.
> Makes a bloke wonder just what the utilities sale contracts fine print contains in this state of SA.
> Rant over, G,pa is going to crack a beer now!


That cant be right yeah? Its not right. Also look into it a little more. 5kw may be over doing it. Depends how much you use and when the sun is shining your electricity is free so go hard when the sun is shining like when everyone is maxing their air conditioners etc. Prevent load on mains lines preventing possible fires etc. Solar is inevitable out of logic. As long as logic exists we need it to lower the drain on the mains etc.

ps: I researched a bit before committing (willing to read the manual so to speak) but found this the easy and well informed introduction to solar. No affiliation at all other than being someone who went through the 3 quotes system and so glad I did. There is only good times to get into solar IMO. https://www.solarquotes.com.au/inde...MIx_bh7L7A1wIVEiu9Ch3xiAjDEAAYASAAEgJJkfD_BwE


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> If you are BIG POWER...would you like lots of smaller generators cutting into your market and you had access to the Government to stop them...think about that for 0.0005 secs


If I was in big business supplying power and I could buy spogs excess power for 5 or 6 cents / kwh and sell it for 20 to 30 cents per hour ( not at home so can't quote any accurate figures) I would jump for it. Power company wins as does spog, and dcecent batteries aren' far off. 5 kw is more than enough. I went through my gas/electricity power bills recently and it came in around $900/ year mainly gas, the gas suppliers are the ones who has us by the short and curlies.


----------



## wynnum1 (16/11/17)

spog said:


> Righto another rant, being a Grandpa entitles me so. The better half and I have been looking at solar panels and thinking mmmm 5kw maybe more due to the ever increasing costs/ charges etc. In SA we basically get fucked over,so imagine my shock when told that as of Friday Dec 1st SA Power Networks will no longer connect ANY residential properties ( as now legislated) over 5kw capacity, it’s been halved from what was allowed.
> So, is big business in conjunction with Government legislating that NO person nor family can or will bust a gut to save for, or borrow money to, in the long run save money or lessen their dependence on mains power let alone do their bit for the environment?
> This one seems to have flown under the radar, not I keep up with too much as it’s all doom and gloom in the media these days.
> Makes a bloke wonder just what the utilities sale contracts fine print contains in this state of SA.
> Rant over, G,pa is going to crack a beer now!


What is 5 kw solar only produces for a short period during the day can you have battery and export the 5 kw at the same time.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If I was in big business supplying power and I could buy spogs excess power for 5 or 6 cents / kwh and sell it for 20 to 30 cents per hour ( not at home so can't quote any accurate figures) I would jump for it. Power company wins as does spog, and dcecent batteries aren' far off. 5 kw is more than enough. I went through my gas/electricity power bills recently and it came in around $900/ year mainly gas, the gas suppliers are the ones who has us by the short and curlies.



They would rather get the power for free then try to re sell it

They obviously have reasons why they wont "buy" power from "spog"...they just wont tell us


----------



## Dave70 (16/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> Yes and the similarities between 1930s Germany and Australia today are truly astounding.



So does that mean we'll shortly be annexing New Zealand and goose stepping down the high street of Wellington in snappy Hugo Boss uniforms as a prelude to some southwestern pacific power grab?


----------



## spog (16/11/17)

wynnum1 said:


> What is 5 kw solar only produces for a short period during the day can you have battery and export the 5 kw at the same time.



Batteries can be installed but we aren’t go there due to the cost, they seem to be getting better and cheaper every year.


----------



## evoo4u (16/11/17)

My question of the day: Late last week, a piece appeared in the local paper advising motorists to fill up now, as petrol prices were about to skyrocket due to rising global oil prices. And skyrocket they did - up from 121 to 140 overnight. Yet today:

"*Oil and 'tax reform' weigh on markets*
Falling oil prices have continued to drag down stock markets across Asia, Europe and the United States.

Brent crude has dropped by almost 5 per cent since last week, and weighed heavily on oil and gas stocks globally.

Oil prices continued to decline after the International Energy Agency cut its outlook for oil demand growth — in 2017 and 2018 — by 100,000 barrels per day."

Am I missing something? (Probably am, as I'm just a dumb consumer, not an economist or an oil company exec)


----------



## Airgead (16/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Am I missing something? (Probably am, as I'm just a dumb consumer, not an economist or an oil company exec)



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullwhip_effect


----------



## evoo4u (16/11/17)

Airgead said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullwhip_effect



Aha - thank you! Good reading there, esp. the Beer Game.


----------



## Droopy Brew (16/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> So does that mean we'll shortly be annexing New Zealand and goose stepping down the high street of Wellington in snappy Hugo Boss uniforms as a prelude to some southwestern pacific power grab?


First we will take their breweries, then their coffee shops...

I bags Garage Project.


----------



## Dave70 (16/11/17)

Fair enough.
I bags Ben Lomomnd, and will construct my own _Kehlsteinhaus _type lodge at the summit and seize control of the lucrative winter / adrenaline sports sector (including merchandise) and lord it over Queenstown. Which I shall wall off. 
I believe Smiths Brewery now falls within this precinct. So we will have to come to some arrangement.


----------



## Mardoo (16/11/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> First we will take their breweries, then their coffee shops...
> 
> I bags Garage Project.



Dibs on Liberty.


----------



## madpierre06 (16/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> Fair enough.
> I bags Ben Lomomnd, and will construct my own _Kehlsteinhaus _type lodge at the summit and seize control of the lucrative winter / adrenaline sports sector (including merchandise) and lord it over Queenstown. Which I shall wall off.
> I believe Smiths Brewery now falls within this precinct. So we will have to come to some arrangement.



Everyone's a benevolent overlord until the get their hands on the keys to the beer cellar.


----------



## wynnum1 (16/11/17)

_My precious_


----------



## Droopy Brew (16/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> Fair enough.
> I bags Ben Lomomnd, and will construct my own _Kehlsteinhaus _type lodge at the summit and seize control of the lucrative winter / adrenaline sports sector (including merchandise) and lord it over Queenstown. Which I shall wall off.
> I believe Smiths Brewery now falls within this precinct. So we will have to come to some arrangement.


Case swap?

Also- will you take hop infused salami and oyster shooters in exchange for ski lift passes?


----------



## Dave70 (16/11/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> Case swap?
> 
> Also- will you take hop infused salami and oyster shooters in exchange for ski lift passes?



You had me at hop infused salami.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> My question of the day: Late last week, a piece appeared in the local paper advising motorists to fill up now, as petrol prices were about to skyrocket due to rising global oil prices. And skyrocket they did - up from 121 to 140 overnight. Yet today:
> 
> "*Oil and 'tax reform' weigh on markets*
> Falling oil prices have continued to drag down stock markets across Asia, Europe and the United States.
> ...




All that means is they will restrict supply to keep the price up......like they always do


----------



## mondestrunken (16/11/17)

It's quite simple really.
The price of oil goes up, the price of petrol goes up.
The price of oil goes down, the price of petrol goes up.


----------



## evoo4u (16/11/17)

mondestrunken said:


> It's quite simple really.
> The price of oil goes up, the price of petrol goes up.
> The price of oil goes down, the price of petrol goes up.



And as a followup to the above, I've heard the BS in the past that had it not been for the stability/strength/optimism of/about the Aussie $, it would have gone up even further, so be grateful it's only gone up as much as it has!

And how was it that we (the clever clever country) closed down all our refineries (I believe this is the case, but stand to be corrected), and now have a very limited supply on hand, should the shit hit the fan, and we can't get our refined fuel in from OS? Ya gotta love this country. (And I'm Aussie through and through BTW)


----------



## wynnum1 (17/11/17)

The price of beer, wine and spirits is set to soar in Scotland as it becomes the first country in the world to impose a minimum price for alcohol.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...and-alcohol-minimum-charge.html#ixzz4ycX5j1hj 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Dave70 (18/11/17)

**** the ******* Bureau of Meteorology. 90% chance of storms and rain forecast today, so I spent all morning not brewing, but fertilizing lawns and mulching gardens in anticipation. Not a ******* drop, nor is there likely to be.
Serves me right I guess for trusting government agency. 

..piss...moan...


----------



## Rocker1986 (18/11/17)

They got it right up here, 80% chance of rain and it's barely stopped since about 5am. I didn't fertilise anything but I am brewing.

By the way, 59mm so far according to the rain gauge.


----------



## wereprawn (18/11/17)

BOM relies entirely computer generated forecasts these days. Forecasts with a human touch are still much more accurate and there are usually plenty of sites with local knowledge for many areas.


----------



## madpierre06 (18/11/17)

wereprawn said:


> BOM relies entirely computer generated forecasts these days. Forecasts with a human touch are still much more accurate and there are usually plenty of sites with local knowledge for many areas.



Humans? Nah mate, they're expendable. Computers much more user friendly. And cheaper to hire.


----------



## Grott (18/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> **** the ******* Bureau of Meteorology. 90% chance of storms and rain forecast today, so I spent all morning not brewing, but fertilizing lawns and mulching gardens in anticipation. Not a ******* drop, nor is there likely to be.
> Serves me right I guess for trusting government agency.
> 
> ..piss...moan...


Your didn’t wash and polish the car Dave, what do you expect


----------



## mondestrunken (18/11/17)

wereprawn said:


> BOM relies entirely computer generated forecasts these days..


There's a 90% chance this is completely wrong. Even if it is right, it's because the government keeps cutting staff and reducing the funding at BoM.


----------



## madpierre06 (18/11/17)

mondestrunken said:


> There's a 90% chance this is completely wrong. Even if it is right, it's because the government keeps cutting staff and reducing the funding at BoM.



Not just there....any govt agency you want to ring these days, don't count on getting through in under an hour to an hour and a half.


----------



## wereprawn (18/11/17)

mondestrunken said:


> There's a 90% chance this is completely wrong. Even if it is right, it's because the government keeps cutting staff and reducing the funding at BoM.


Well....After looking into it more. It is if you live in regional areas at least. The BOM has fully automated many of our weather stations and these stations output 100% computer generated forecasts. They can't take the place of experienced local forecasters ....yet. During and leading up to extreme weather events, humans from BOM have more of an input, but they still don't come close to the accuracy of when those stations were manned by local meteorologists.


----------



## mondestrunken (18/11/17)

Yep, here's an idea: the government should properly fund a government agency that provides useful services to the people.
Revolutionary, I know.


----------



## Andy_27 (18/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> Back to the ranting.
> 
> For the second time in as many weeks, a man sounding suspiciously like Mahatma Cote has called up wishing to pay me compensation for a car accident I was involved in recently.
> 
> He withdrew the offer after I informed him it was actually a hit and run and I was driving with my feet at the time.


LOL! I've had the same and told the bloke I was so relieved it wasn't my fault! When he asked me about it, I told him I was in traffic, bored and on the vinegar stroke and just ran into the car in front. It wasnt until I explained what vinegar stroke was to his manager that they abused me and hung up! He called me a mother F&^%er! Very rude I thought!


----------



## good4whatAlesU (19/11/17)

Bloody parochial western Aussies!

Wife and I have been looking at moving across to Perth to be closer to family, so I've been on the hunt for work. Every job I look at insists that I "must have a current valid Western Australian drivers licence"

I explain I have an unblemished Australian drivers licence .. they say "sorry we can't interview you". What the hell! They may as well secede and get it over with.


----------



## wynnum1 (19/11/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Bloody parochial western Aussies!
> 
> Wife and I have been looking at moving across to Perth to be closer to family, so I've been on the hunt for work. Every job I look at insists that I "must have a current valid Western Australian drivers licence"
> 
> I explain I have an unblemished Australian drivers licence .. they say "sorry we can't interview you". What the hell! They may as well secede and get it over with.


Take the bastards to the High Court breach of constitution if they are a company they have to have a barrister or not appear which means they lose if they do appear the legal costs will cost them a fortune.


----------



## mtb (19/11/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Take the bastards to the High Court breach of constitution if they are a company they have to have a barrister or not appear which means they lose if they do appear the legal costs will cost them a fortune.


Yeah take them to court, they'll definitely hire you then.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (19/11/17)

Makes for an inbred system of employment if you're not looking to go outside the state for potential expertise...


----------



## evoo4u (19/11/17)

*Australia Post rant*

The last two items I've ordered online have been entrusted to Australia Post for delivery. I got the first one after some unexplained extra journeys which took an extra few days, and the second one? Who knows! Might get here next week, maybe not.

In the following screenshots, Underwood is BRISBANE, Kearneys Spring is TOOWOOMBA, and Highfields is, well, HIGHFIELDS (a few km north of Toowoomba). My local postal facility is HAMPTON (a few more km north of Highfields).

Parcel 1:
Made it to Toowoomba, then out to Highfields, then back to Brisbane, then up to Toowoomba again, and finally to Hampton.







Parcel 2:

Still haven't got it


----------



## wynnum1 (19/11/17)

*Australia Post have they started using fly in fly out workers *.


----------



## wynnum1 (22/11/17)

Domestic violence got to love when a radio presenter plays a classic song and they get to the interesting part of the song like when Ray Hadley played *"Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town" as a tribute to song writer *_Mel Tillis_ who died at 85 how can you go wrong with a wholesome Kenny Rogers until Kenny gets to the line "And if I could move I'd get my gun and put her in the ground" probably not going to hear this song on the radio again .


----------



## SeeFar (22/11/17)

How does Hey Joe by Hendrix rate?


----------



## spog (22/11/17)

wynnum1 said:


> *Australia Post have they started using fly in fly out workers *.



Australia Post.... my Daughter lives in East Gippsland and had to send send documents to a Melbourne CBD address, it was sent registered mail, a week later she gets a call asking if it’s been sent ?
She checks and is told by Aus Post it’s in Dandenong and they’ll get it right, 3 days later it turns up in Docklands, my Daughter rings and gives them a serve and gets the usual err umm excuses after telling them that if she can track it why can’t they .
It then takes a further 3 business days to get the package from Docklands to the CBD ! 
13 days to move a post pack 280 kms ! 
Should test them by putting a chop in an envelope and see how quickly they move that before it starts to stink.


----------



## Dave70 (22/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> How does Hey Joe by Hendrix rate?



Well, it cant hold a candle to Ezy E's bit from 'Straight outta Compton' with its no nonsense style of violent misogyny.
Given the nature of his death, perhaps old Ezy should have given a **** about safe sex..
*
Give a little gust of wind and I'm jettin
But leave a memory no one'll be forgettin
So what about the bitch who got shot? **** her!
You think I give a damn about a bitch? I ain't a sucker!

*


----------



## Dave70 (24/11/17)

This new firefox update sucks arseholes.


----------



## Pnutapper (24/11/17)

spog said:


> Australia Post.... my Daughter lives in East Gippsland and had to send send documents to a Melbourne CBD address, it was sent registered mail, a week later she gets a call asking if it’s been sent ?
> She checks and is told by Aus Post it’s in Dandenong and they’ll get it right, 3 days later it turns up in Docklands, my Daughter rings and gives them a serve and gets the usual err umm excuses after telling them that if she can track it why can’t they .
> It then takes a further 3 business days to get the package from Docklands to the CBD !
> 13 days to move a post pack 280 kms !
> Should test them by putting a chop in an envelope and see how quickly they move that before it starts to stink.



Sent a package of taps recently to an AHB member in NZ. At the same time I sent a stem and nut for a regulator to a member in QLD. The guy in NZ got his parcel the same day it arrived off the plane. I think the bloke in QLD is still waiting for his parcel.


----------



## spog (24/11/17)

A bloke would scratch the hair of his head trying to figure out how they can stuff it up.
Mind you a friend worked for Aus Post in Darwin yrs ago and told me the porn movies sent from there got priority as the were sent express,so the other mail was held back to make room for the porn...


----------



## Airgead (24/11/17)

spog said:


> the other mail was held back to make room for the porn...



As it should be.


----------



## madpierre06 (24/11/17)

When quality of service and consideration for those you are providing service to is no longer your priority....


----------



## Pnutapper (24/11/17)

spog said:


> A bloke would scratch the hair of his head trying to figure out how they can stuff it up.
> Mind you a friend worked for Aus Post in Darwin yrs ago and told me the porn movies sent from there got priority as the were sent express,so the other mail was held back to make room for the porn...




All is well in the world then. I love it when people get their priorities right.


----------



## spog (24/11/17)

Cheese Twisties and porn, what could possibly happen.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/11/17)

spog said:


> A bloke would scratch the hair of his head trying to figure out how they can stuff it up.
> Mind you a friend worked for Aus Post in Darwin yrs ago and told me the porn movies sent from there got priority as the were sent express,so the other mail was* held back to make room for the porn...*




Thats pretty much the same for the internet....


----------



## evoo4u (24/11/17)

I (mostly) love our American cousins, but fresh "off of" the back of Halloween, Black Friday sales - WTF!


----------



## ein stein (24/11/17)

Agree, Australia adopting "black friday", the ugliest side of american consumerism.


----------



## manticle (24/11/17)

What the **** is black friday? Hallowe'en is a european pagan tradition made stupid.


----------



## Grott (24/11/17)

Just another commercial gimmick to get us all to spend more money in the “name of something” , an excuse to spend.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/11/17)

manticle said:


> *What the **** is black friday*? Hallowe'en is a european pagan tradition made stupid.



Its Fri 24th....thats "lets get drunk and go watch a band" Friday in my religion

........******* Black Friday....may as well vote One Nation and join the crowd


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/11/17)

Wait till the PC brigade get stuck into that one.


----------



## Mardoo (25/11/17)

I apologise for this travesty wrought upon Australia by my former country. Stupidest ******* shit on the planet. Mindless aping of the consumer religion of the US. ******* hell. Sorry.


----------



## wynnum1 (25/11/17)

Can you help with _Oreos can not understand why they advertise tried once they left a horrible taste in my mouth get the same feeling every time _they appear on television.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/11/17)

Mardoo said:


> I apologise for this travesty wrought upon Australia by my former country. Stupidest ******* shit on the planet. Mindless aping of the consumer religion of the US. ******* hell. Sorry.


I wouldn't be going overboard with the apologies mardoo, retailers don't have to follow suit, there are a lot of retailers doing it tough at the moment. I don't think cyber Monday has caught on yet (has it)


----------



## Mardoo (26/11/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Can you help with _Oreos can not understand why they advertise tried once they left a horrible taste in my mouth get the same feeling every time _they appear on television.


Yeah, I get the same feeling. They seemed awesome when I was a kid, kind of like Macca's.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I wouldn't be going overboard with the apologies mardoo, retailers don't have to follow suit, there are a lot of retailers doing it tough at the moment. I don't think cyber Monday has caught on yet (has it)



My local has Wings on Wednesday...seems to be working well with a few beers for lunch


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> My local has Wings on Wednesday...seems to be working well with a few beers for lunch


Yes our's have Ruby Tuesday (curry night)


----------



## Mardoo (26/11/17)

Don't forget Taco Tuesday


----------



## Black Devil Dog (26/11/17)

BarraMonday and Tightarse Tuesday are a couple of my faves.


----------



## mondestrunken (26/11/17)

Great.
I just found out easy-e is dead.


----------



## mondestrunken (26/11/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Can you help with _Oreos can not understand why they advertise tried once they left a horrible taste in my mouth get the same feeling every time _they appear on television.


I don't know... if they tasted great maybe they wouldn't need to advertise?


----------



## ein stein (28/11/17)

https://craftypint.com/news/1681/confusion-deposit-scheme
"...the new fees – registration plus cost per container plus new labels – would add 30 cents per bottle before the brewery adds any margin, potentially pushing the retail cost of a bottle of IPA from $6 to $7 or $8..." 
you think an increase of 30c in production (at most) will see me paying an extra $2 per can? 
what innumerate prick that wrote this piece of trash? 
although the whole recycling scheme is flawed as it is, only accepting pristine not undamaged containers? 
that's pretty short sighted and I assume comes down to laziness and wanting to automate the whole process at reverse vending machines that will reach full capacity when the local derros put their shopping trolleys full of collected cans and bottles in every morning. f**k it!


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

The useless “what’s in it for me” government arseholes paid a subsidy to dairies in this country to close down. Now overseas investors eg Chinese are buying up nearly all that’s left. So what next, well buy up the ones closed. Thailand’s Dutch Mill has struck a deal to buy Murray Goulburn’s plant in northwest Tasmania. Where will all those products go? 
With of the big sell outs done by Politicians you have to wonder what’s in the envelope when they quit or retire as a post dated “thankyoul.


----------



## mtb (30/11/17)

Let's all pull up stumps and emigrate to Canada. All the pot and snow we can get our hands on!

Although www.canadianhomebrewer.com is taken.


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

Grott said:


> With of the big sell outs done by Politicians.



Aren't the sales done by the companies that own the dairies?


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

Foreign investment in terms of outright purchase have to approved by government and the rules on such sales are set by parliament by politicians, as I understand.


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

Grott said:


> Foreign investment in terms of outright purchase have to approved by government and the rules on such sales are set by parliament by politicians, as I understand.



Not really, it's the FIRB that approves/declines for foreign investment in Australia and they check applications against regulation and national security interests. Politicians set laws that govern the FIRB but they don't rule on individual applications (they take advice when it comes to national security, as in the Huawei case but I don't think that's the situation with dairies). 

If a company wants to sell to an offshore entity as long as they are playing by the rules then you can't really stop them, like China does.

*Disclaimer, I'm no expert in these matters at all and encourage anyone to point out where I might be talking out my arse here.


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

“Politicians set laws that govern....” isnt that my point, isn’t the laws set by politicians in other countries that don’t allow the out right purchase of land. Perhaps that’s where I may not been clear, it’s not the investment in business purchase but the whole lot, land included.


----------



## wynnum1 (30/11/17)

I think all you need to get approval is a great big $40,000 check and an awards ceremony but that could be too easy


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

Grott said:


> “Politicians set laws that govern....” isnt that my point, isn’t the laws set by politicians in other countries that don’t allow the out right purchase of land. Perhaps that’s where I may not been clear, it’s not the investment in business purchase but the whole lot, land included.



Yeah, we're getting into areas where I will definitely talk out my arse so I should pull back a little. However the seriousness of land purchases are a bit overplayed. There may be some argument about driving prices up but hey, we live in a global market and that's never going to change. Learn how to compete or lose, no one is going to save you in the jungle. But in terms of selling farms and such, why is that a problem? It's not like China, the USA or Switzerland are going to pick it up and take it away (unlike mining....). And if push comes to shove it can always be nationalised as has been done by many countries in the past. We hope it never comes to that but it can if need be. 

If you own private land, why shouldn't you be allowed to sell it to whoever you want? If you run a private business, why shouldn't you be allowed to get the best price for it, as long as the national interest isn't challenged? 

I see your point about allowing countries to invest in Australia in ways they won't allow us to invest in theirs (waving at China). That is definitely an issue that needs addressing. However I'd argue that the approach isn't to shut off investment in Australia as that just shoots ourselves in the foot. The answer is to convince them to open up to us and those efforts are well under way. The Foreign Policy White Paper released last week goes into some detail on this.


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

Well Australians are now paying the highest prices for everthing because bloody everything is being exported, a lot of which is by the sale of our land and goods. Explain why Australians should have to pay the highest in the world for its own bloody gas, Australian gas. It’s ******* cheaper in Japan.
I’m getting off this topic because Australia is now about two things, the haves and the have nots, the middle class is gone. Those that think selling off Australia is alright and don’t have a problem with, to me are obviously financially well off as they think it’s alright. Work hard all your bloody life and then live off the pension, ha. We can’t all be filthy rich, someone has to do the hard yards. Like youth, can’t all be technicians, sit behind a desk, work hospitality. There was a a place called manufacturing the supported thousands but no more. Today’s news, Australia has major skill shortage, well ******* pollies most of us plebs could have told you, warned you, bloody years ago.


----------



## evoo4u (30/11/17)

So a foreign state wants to buy a cattle station. OK? No probs, it's only a wee chunk of this country, in the big scheme of things, and the cocky has had enough of the bloody dust and flies anyway. Gold Coast penthouse here we come!

Then it decides it'd like the adjoining property. OK again? Still a small chunk, really.

Then, and I'm recalling Yes Minister here, the one about "salami tactics", they want to buy an island. Maybe not Tasmania, but let's say, Bribie Island, or Fraser Island. Do you see where I'm going with this?

And just suppose this country (Australia) is deeply in debt to this foreign state, and one day, as the banks are entitled to do, it "calls in the debt". This time it doesn't ask - it demands.

Why invade a country when you can just buy it?


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

The question still stands, what are they going to do, pick it up and take it back to their country? They either conduct business on the property, which means employing people and paying tax - or they let their investment go to waste. You haven’t actually explained why foreign ownership is bad yet. 

As for debt, well if they buy land from Australians isnt it them that’s in debt to us? Secondly, you might want to play your scenario out before giving it credibility: we owe them heaps of money, they “call in their debts”, we default and our currency and status drops through the floor. They’ve just devalued their own investment - fail!

Grott, will respond later but it’s a bit more complex than you make out there.


----------



## evoo4u (30/11/17)




----------



## wereprawn (30/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> The question still stands, what are they going to do, pick it up and take it back to their country? They either conduct business on the property, which means employing people and paying tax - or they let their investment go to waste. You haven’t actually explained why foreign ownership is bad yet.
> 
> As for debt, well if they buy land from Australians isnt it them that’s in debt to us? Secondly, you might want to play your scenario out before giving it credibility: we owe them heaps of money, they “call in their debts”, we default and our currency and status drops through the floor. They’ve just devalued their own investment - fail!
> 
> Grott, will respond later but it’s a bit more complex than you make out there.


If the Aussie dollar plummets, the Chinese land owners ( those in agriculture ect
) make a killing by exporting their products back to China.


----------



## warra48 (30/11/17)

If China wants to just walk in here, who's gonna stop 'em?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (30/11/17)

Some of the comments on YouTube for this video are pretty funny too.


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

warra48 said:


> If China wants to just walk in here, who's gonna stop 'em?



Well there walking in here now, and no one is stopping them. Don’t forget the housing/residential premises either. You don’t need an army.


----------



## wereprawn (30/11/17)

warra48 said:


> If China wants to just walk in here, who's gonna stop 'em?


I reckon the Queen of England may have something to say about her land being taken off her. The Yanks would have a problem with it too.


----------



## Rocker1986 (30/11/17)

I don't believe anyone should be allowed to buy land or property in this country unless they're an Australian citizen. It's fuckin bullshit. It's of no benefit to anyone here.

Sent from my Agora 4G+ using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## warra48 (30/11/17)

wereprawn said:


> I reckon the Queen of England may have something to say about her land being taken off her. The Yanks would have a problem with it too.



Yup, I understand that, but I say again, who's gonna stop 'em?
Nobody is stopping them building islands in and claiming huge chunks of supposedly international waters in the South China Sea. The UN, USA, and half the rest of the world is blustering and blubbering about it, but nobody is stopping them.


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

Your so correct


----------



## Bribie G (30/11/17)

China is just fortifying its borders, really it has no real need or desire to expand territorially. It's got enough on its plate holding its own diverse country together, as has been the case for much of its five millennia of civilisation.

My mate Sam Dastyari told me this recently.


----------



## warra48 (30/11/17)

OK, well, if Sam told you it must be the honest truth. Couldn't come from a nicer source.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (30/11/17)

For people living in Taiwan or Tibet it might be an issue.

China marching into Australia is the sort of nonsense Hanson would trot out.


----------



## evoo4u (30/11/17)

I don't think it will be of any concern to me what happens to this fair country in the next fifty years, but while the West tends to look ahead to the next election, other cultures tend to have a much longer view. And in the same time period, I believe that with it's isolationist tendencies, coupled with the unravelling of it's PNAC (Project for the New American Century), American influence globally is showing a downward trend.

Five millenia vs a few hundred years...

My 2c


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> View attachment 110071



I detect a distinct lack of argument or evidence in your post. 

Mate, there are reams published on these exact issues and the people who work in these areas all say the same thing. The threats you're pointing to do not exist and it's a pity that folk seem fixated on them because they end up missing the threats that very real. 

Here's what people from the Australian national security community say regards China's ability to use economic coercion against Australia - https://nsc.crawford.anu.edu.au/sit...crawford_anu_edu_au/2017-05/policy_papers.pdf (authored by folk seconded from govt and edited by Medcalf who comes from DFAT and ONA). These people have access to information than we do not. I'd say they are the authoritative source worth paying attention to. 

Here are things that you'd do better concerning yourself with: 
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-10-...-foreign-interference-australian-unis/9082948
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...n/news-story/77be3faf6ab6f40738fc5d7d5897d78b
http://www.smh.com.au/comment/chine...d-we-need-to-call-it-out-20170922-gymr4z.html

And of course, we've got the hard evidence of 'Shanghai Sam' Dastyari. Do yourself a favour and google the United Front Work Department of the Communist Party of China to understand the way China plays the influence game. It's all there to read, slowly coming out into the open. 

Buying property and amassing debt is a silly and ineffectual way for a country to coerce another. It seriously is just fairytale shit, mate. Have a read and you will see how it occurs and where there real threat is.


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

Bribie G said:


> China is just fortifying its borders, really it has no real need or desire to expand territorially. It's got enough on its plate holding its own diverse country together, as has been the case for much of its five millennia of civilisation.
> 
> My mate Sam Dastyari told me this recently.



Well, it's buffering it's borders, that's what the South China Sea is about along with Senkaku, etc. China's economy, population and arable land is focused along the coastal regions which are buffered in the north by Siberia, in the west by the Tarim Basin and deserts and in the south by the Himalays and jungle. China is not at risk of a land invasion but they do not have the ability, yet, to repel a strong naval force, just as they didn't when the British, French, American's Germans and Japanese came knocking over the past couple of centuries. 

If they're going to fight they don't want to do it in their cities, they want to do it out in the ocean and deny access to their strategic core along their coast. Hence why they want to push out past Taiwan, subdue Japan and own the South China Sea. They need to create strategic depth and break out past the maritime chokepoints you get in Luzon, Malacca, Sunda, Etc. Any other country in their position would do the same thing. They are aiming at being the regional power they were a thousand years ago. Can't blame them for doing so, can't let them succeed. The way they treat their minorities (Tibetans, Uighurs, Mongolians, etc.) is the way they will treat the weaker countries in the region. 



China is not going to march into Australia. What the **** would they get out of doing that in the first place?


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

warra48 said:


> Yup, I understand that, but I say again, who's gonna stop 'em?
> Nobody is stopping them building islands in and claiming huge chunks of supposedly international waters in the South China Sea. The UN, USA, and half the rest of the world is blustering and blubbering about it, but nobody is stopping them.



China does not have the logistical capability to launch an invasion in Australia. It doesn't have the heavy lift capabilities to get the hundreds of thousands of troops needed to take and to hold the massive territory and neither does it have the capability or capacity to fight their way here given that the US alone would wipe China off the map if they went to war today. Then picture China against Australia, the US, Japan, the UK, Malaysia, Singapore and New Zealand (I know that last one is funny...). It's laughable when you think about it. 

Also, China's strategy in the South China Sea has been a spectacular success, no doubt about that. However, don't confuse operations short of war with conventional conflict. China is playing the salami slicing game in the South China Sea for the precise reason that it couldn't do it with force.


----------



## evoo4u (30/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> The way they treat their minorities (Tibetans, Uighurs, Mongolians, etc.) is the way they will treat the weaker countries in the region.
> 
> China is not going to march into Australia. What the **** would they get out of doing that in the first place?



Um - agricultural land and underground resources immediately spring to mind. Perhaps they haven't thought of that?


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

Got my power-posting game on lock!


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Um - agricultural land and underground resources immediately spring to mind. Perhaps they haven't thought of that?



They are already getting them now though. Isn't that the point you've been making?


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

“China is not going to march into Australia. What the **** would they get out of doing that in the first place?”

We or certainly I are not talking about, suggesting China is going to MARCH into Australia, if you bloody buy the place, take over economically you don’t have to. 
SeeFar, I think you have gone over board on this topic and should read and respond to what people are actually saying.


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

Grott said:


> “China is not going to march into Australia. What the **** would they get out of doing that in the first place?”
> 
> We or certainly I are not talking about, suggesting China is going to MARCH into Australia, if you bloody buy the place, take over economically you don’t have to.
> SeeFar, I think you have gone over board on this topic and should read and respond to what people are actually saying.



People were most definitely talking about territorial expansion up the page and were responding regards the US and UK alliances which have nothing to do with property ownership and are only about military force/attack/invasion. You may not have been talking about military issues but I'm fully confident others were.

No one has yet made any argument as to why foreign ownership of land (in terms of owning farms and whatnot) is bad for the national interest. Keep in mind, that we already export a large amount of our produce regardless of who owns the land. We are an export economy and have been since white settlement. I understand that there are issues that need to be sorted out, the gas situation is a perfect example. However international trade is the lifeblood of the Australian economy, dealing heavy blows to that would hugely impact our prosperity.

And by the way, I'm as middle class as it gets, mate. I was an infantry soldier for years, got out, went to uni whilst working and am barely hitting the $100k mark now. Most people I know are in a very similar bracket as my household, the middle class has not disappeared.


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

I give up, you win.


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

I didn't see it as a competition.

Was I just supposed to agree with you instead of putting my thoughts forward as well?


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

No it’s not about agreeing, it’s just about saying I can’t be bothered continuing with such in-depth thesis like discussion. I just initially made a few comments about the dairy industry prompted by an article today in the paper about a sale to Thailand. Now we are talking about invasions etc etc. 
so please don’t use “competion” “supposed to agree” as an affront.


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

Ha, it wasn't meant as an affront, I was genuinely confused as to what was going on. I saw your long post about the middle class and sale of assets and responded. Then couldn't understand why you framed it as winning and giving up when I only saw it as chewing the fat over meaty issues.


----------



## madpierre06 (30/11/17)

Whether you get eaten up from the inside by a parasite, or completely overrun by a herd of Cape Buffalo.....same end result. And successive govts are aiding and abetting the parasite.


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> Ha, it wasn't meant as an affront, I was genuinely confused as to what was going on. I saw your long post about the middle class and sale of assets and responded. Then couldn't understand why you framed it as winning and giving up when I only saw it as chewing the fat over meaty issues.



No your wrong, your confused. You initially responded to my initial post #6169 about the dairy. So not the “long post......and responded”. as you state.


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

Sure, you're right. 

I still don't understand why you're gotten worked up over a discussion though. Either way, all good mate, it's only the internet and Christmas will still come for the both of us.


----------



## mondestrunken (30/11/17)

So, this is the "continuing rant" thread. No one wins here, so I hereby declare a 50-50 dead heat between Grott and SeeFar. Let's all drink a beer!


----------



## warra48 (30/11/17)

Have a beer or two, give each other an equal rights hug, and get on with brewing.


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

Discussion/debate is always good and healthy. It’s just sometimes you don’t feel like getting into lengthy in-depth discussion over something particularly when it’s way off the issue that you started.
It’s a personal choice, not to be offencive or of confusion. Christmas will come and yes it is the internet but I don’t need to be told these things as if I have a major issue. It’s just *simply*, I don’t want to continue any further.
No offence, no confusion. I’m a happy chappy.


----------



## mondestrunken (30/11/17)

My slightly tangential 2c though...
Here in Canberra we have a number of suburban shopping centres where the economic incentive for the land-owner is to chuck out the tenants and turn the whole place into a broken-glass-and-graffiti art gallery.
If you own a piece of land with implied obligations to others, shouldn't you be required to honour those obligations?


----------



## mtb (30/11/17)

How bad is airplane food tho


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

Agreed, beer it is.


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

Missed posts above and agree, I had a rant that ended up bigger than Ben Hur. Yes more beer.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/11/17)

Not liking the heat last few days. Also sending everything in my garden to flower. Not good!
It hasn't at least waited for official summer!


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

Same here in SA. Does coriander do anything else in the garden than just go to seed? Parsley no problems but can never get the other to give even a reasonable crop


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/11/17)

Ha yeah, bloody coriander! never lasts. Too Slow through winter then gets looking bushy then bolts every time. Quick turnover thing, fiddly. Always gotta have it though.


----------



## manticle (30/11/17)

I've had good success with slow bolting varieties. Heat at the moment is making roquette bolt very quickly but that is almost a weed in my garden though.


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

manticle said:


> I've had good success with slow bolting varieties. Heat at the moment is making roquette bolt veey quickly but that is almost a weed in my garden though.



I’ll seek out those slow bolting varieties, didn’t know you could get them. And the roquette, bloody weed alright. Three years ago given a few seeds, now I mow the dam things.


----------



## evoo4u (30/11/17)

Bloody Nth Koreans have triggered Mt Agung...


----------



## petesbrew (1/12/17)

Forgot to remove the blow off tube when I was racking my beer for bulk priming.
"What's that trickling water noise? Oh shit!" 
Yank out tube.
"Why is my bench all wet? Oh shit!"
Science was in action.... and so too was the siphoning effect, emptying the contents of the blow off vessel all over the bench.
All the bench drawers now empty and drying out.
Hopefully the beer is still good.


----------



## Grott (1/12/17)

Not a good start to the day, a beer could be the right response at this point.


----------



## Dave70 (1/12/17)

evoo4u said:


> Bloody Nth Koreans have triggered Mt Agung...



Thank you Infowars..
On the plus side, hurling yourself into an active volcano is still preferable to being stranded in Kuta.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/12/17)




----------



## wynnum1 (1/12/17)

Think i have just been fucked over by Firefox reinstalled newer version of Linux operating system and the next day it updated to there crap new version of Firefox.


----------



## Hpal (1/12/17)

My keg just blew 
I was surprised at how genuinely disappointed I was, it was like someone just kicked me in the nuts. It was the best weissbier I've ever made, the yeasty bits at the end of the keg were the best.


----------



## wynnum1 (1/12/17)

How long did it last .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/12/17)

_*Think i have just been fucked over by Firefox reinstalled newer version of Linux operating system and the next day it updated to there crap new version of Firefox.*_

[[email protected] ~]# yum remove firefox


----------



## Dave70 (1/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


>




Ah the good old days when you could order a refreshing drink without methanol, the cops didn't shake you down for a couple of hundred Rupiah to settle 'out of court' for riding your Honda without a helmet and you could get a tattoo without the need for some antiretroviral therapy forever and ever.


----------



## mondestrunken (1/12/17)

Grott said:


> Same here in SA. Does coriander do anything else in the garden than just go to seed? Parsley no problems but can never get the other to give even a reasonable crop


Yep. Same here. Could be worse - I use the seeds to make witbier.

Of course, if you want leaves you have to grow coriander in the cooler months. Which is kind of ironic given that it's springing up all over the place now.


----------



## spog (1/12/17)

evoo4u said:


> So a foreign state wants to buy a cattle station. OK? No probs, it's only a wee chunk of this country, in the big scheme of things, and the cocky has had enough of the bloody dust and flies anyway. Gold Coast penthouse here we come!
> 
> Then it decides it'd like the adjoining property. OK again? Still a small chunk, really.
> 
> ...



Cubby Station is a prime example, the B.S sale of that made my blood boil.
It wasn’t the “land “ that was the valuable asset it’s the water quota.
Gettin the blood pressure up just writing this......****,****.


----------



## spog (1/12/17)

evoo4u said:


> Bloody Nth Koreans have triggered Mt Agung...



Yeah and caused my silverbeet to go to seed....bastards!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/12/17)

spog said:


> Cubby Station is a prime example, the B.S sale of that made my blood boil.
> It wasn’t the “land “ that was the valuable asset it’s the water quota.
> Gettin the blood pressure up just writing this......****,****.



Yep. Water

And the ******* useless QLD government at the time allowed them to pretty much take as much as they want in a contract that QLD basically cant get out of unless they spend have the GDP of Australia to buy back

Another fine example of government stupidity at work..all for the benefit of no one but the foreign owners of Cubby

Good job guys.


----------



## Dave70 (2/12/17)

spog said:


> Cubby Station is a prime example, the B.S sale of that made my blood boil.
> It wasn’t the “land “ that was the valuable asset it’s the water quota.
> Gettin the blood pressure up just writing this......****,****.



This is worth another few blood pressure points and a streak of fucks.

http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/pumped/8727826


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> This is worth another few blood pressure points and a streak of fucks.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/pumped/8727826




The reality is...nothing will actually happen

They will keep pumping the Darling dry and not give up to ( and including ) 2 flying fucks about

Another classic example of the corporates running their own rules and having the Government being able to do **** all due to the contracts they pretty much wrote and got the government to sign.

There was something about a lot of jobs being created due to the irrigation.....which we all know never happened, but sounded fantastic when the pollies where spinning it to get elected..



Now as for that big Adani hole in the ground .....thank god there will be 10,00 people employed. Makes it all worth while. Its nice to see an overseas company supporting the local workforce by importing everything from China.

Viva capitalism


----------



## Dave70 (2/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The reality is...nothing will actually happen
> 
> They will keep pumping the Darling dry and not give up to ( and including ) 2 flying fucks about
> 
> ...




He's a prick.

http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/top-water...r-corruption-allegations-20170915-gyiq7h.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/12/17)

Sure, he resigned.

Prob got a much better paying job in the private sector...like Mr Baird

Rats...ship...sinking....


----------



## Bridges (3/12/17)

To the lowlife scum who stole the ladders off my van last night. I hope you fall off one of them and are permanently ******* crippled. It may not seem much to you, but it's already fucked up my work tomorrow as I have to go replace them, and the cable lock you cut, and the tie downs you pinched. Yep I'm insured but the cost of replacement will be line ball with my excess. And if I find you, you will wish you'd fallen off the ladder instead of me catching you.

I still don't feel better, this may need beer...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/12/17)

Beer will help. Beer always does in times of " **** I am pissed off" ness


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/12/17)

^^^ BTW...beer helped me write that. Beer is so clever


----------



## spog (3/12/17)

Bridges said:


> To the lowlife scum who stole the ladders off my van last night. I hope you fall off one of them and are permanently ******* crippled. It may not seem much to you, but it's already fucked up my work tomorrow as I have to go replace them, and the cable lock you cut, and the tie downs you pinched. Yep I'm insured but the cost of replacement will be line ball with my excess. And if I find you, you will wish you'd fallen off the ladder instead of me catching you.
> 
> I still don't feel better, this may need beer...



As a Tradie I’ve had tools ,equipment knocked off over the years and it’s fckn infuriating. Some have been stolen by so called fellow tradies.= serious low life fuckn dogs.
Honestly the only thing, tool, equipment that has never been stolen from me is curiously , a crowbar.
Tells me that thieves are lazy pricks.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/12/17)

I've got absolutely nothing! to rant about today. Doesn't that piss you off.


----------



## spog (3/12/17)

No not at all, I’m off to bed for the early shift tomorrow morning but I’ll be home by 8:00 am, just as everyone else is shuffling off to work.
No Mondayitis for me,it’ll be over before it starts.


----------



## Stouter (3/12/17)

I've already had enough of Christmas ads, songs, promotions, etc, and for the last month each week I've been getting half a forest worth of brochures and cattledogs in the mail. Sometimes they stuff them in the letter box so much that it's a battle to pull them out, but last week they simply couldn't be arsed and sat them on top of the box, free to blow all over the front years and the road, lazy little bastard delivery kid trying to earn pocket money at the expense of my personal happiness.


----------



## Grott (4/12/17)

Put a few huntsman in the letter box, normally won’t come back


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/17)

Stouter said:


> *I've already had enough of Christmas ads, songs, promotions*, etc, and for the last month each week I've been getting half a forest worth of brochures and cattledogs in the mail. Sometimes they stuff them in the letter box so much that it's a battle to pull them out, but last week they simply couldn't be arsed and sat them on top of the box, free to blow all over the front years and the road, lazy little bastard delivery kid trying to earn pocket money at the expense of my personal happiness.



Its OK... Easter is not far off


----------



## Dave70 (4/12/17)

Stouter said:


> I've already had enough of Christmas ads, songs, promotions, etc, and for the last month each week I've been getting half a forest worth of brochures and cattledogs in the mail. Sometimes they stuff them in the letter box so much that it's a battle to pull them out, but last week they simply couldn't be arsed and sat them on top of the box, free to blow all over the front years and the road, lazy little bastard delivery kid trying to earn pocket money at the expense of my personal happiness.



I know, I know. 
What upsets me the most is amidst the crush of unbridled consumerism, the true meaning of Christmas is being forgotten. The birth of Santa Claus.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> I know, I know.
> What upsets me the most is amidst the crush of unbridled consumerism, *the true meaning of Christmas is being forgotten*. The birth of Santa Claus.




...actually....its all about Christians celebrating the plight of a refugee family from the middle east.... Lucky there is no irony in that

Its also a celebration of rampant consumerism and the constant battle in the suburbs to install more lights than everyone else in the street. This is actually the reason for power shortages during summer, its just that the government wont release the actual empirical evidence from Malcolm Roberts and would rather blame Labour and wind turbines


----------



## Airgead (4/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> I know, I know.
> What upsets me the most is amidst the crush of unbridled consumerism, the true meaning of Christmas is being forgotten. The birth of Santa Claus.


A few years ago in Japan, where Xmas is huge, but the traditional meaning, not so much, there was a display in a shop that showed a smiling Santa nailed to a cross. A few wires crossed there...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/17)




----------



## Dave70 (4/12/17)

Santa Christ has a catchy ring to it I reckon.


----------



## Grott (4/12/17)

And to think I did Santa for over 30 years for work and pub social clubs. Santa Grott.


----------



## Dave70 (4/12/17)

Airgead said:


> A few years ago in Japan, where Xmas is huge, but the traditional meaning, not so much, there was a display in a shop that showed a smiling Santa nailed to a cross. A few wires crossed there...



Yeah, I couldn't figure it out straight away. Then I realized the author had not adhered to the 5-7-5 Hiku rule. Other than that, pretty solid.


----------



## Airgead (4/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Yeah, I couldn't figure it out straight away. Then I realized the author had not adhered to the 5-7-5 Hiku rule. Other than that, pretty solid.



It might scan better in the original Japanese....


----------



## manticle (4/12/17)

Airgead said:


> A few years ago in Japan, where Xmas is huge, but the traditional meaning, not so much, there was a display in a shop that showed a smiling Santa nailed to a cross. A few wires crossed there...


Features in the fantastic stop motion animation 'the secret adventures of Tom Thumb' as a decoration in the family home.



The film makers made reference in interviews to having seen a crucified Santa as part of a department store window display in Japan.


----------



## wynnum1 (4/12/17)

On the first day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
A pedophile in a Pear Tree


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/17)

Cant beat Mr Hanky


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/17)

Anyway...here is a Christmas carol

NSFW


----------



## Dave70 (4/12/17)

I _love_ Christmas carols!


----------



## warra48 (4/12/17)

Stuff the NSW State Gummant for proposing to spend billions of $$$ on upgrading or renewing sports stadiums.
A pox on them for wasting those tax payers dolllars.
If sports can't stand on its own two feet without tax payer input, it deserves to die.
The day that Thugby League and V8 Supercars disappear from the face of the earth will not be a day too soon. Hopefully followed soon after by the Olympics, in ablebodied or alternatively enabled guises.


----------



## knot_gillty (4/12/17)

Airgead said:


> A few years ago in Japan, where Xmas is huge, but the traditional meaning, not so much, there was a display in a shop that showed a smiling Santa nailed to a cross. A few wires crossed there...



“Lovingness of the big Santa package to children”.... what the ****??


----------



## warra48 (4/12/17)

OK, I've been to an end of year Christmas function, and I've had a few, but the message remains.


----------



## mondestrunken (4/12/17)

warra48 said:


> Stuff the NSW State Gummant for proposing to spend billions of $$$ on upgrading or renewing sports stadiums.
> A pox on them for wasting those tax payers dolllars.
> If sports can't stand on its own two feet without tax payer input, it deserves to die.
> The day that Thugby League and V8 Supercars disappear from the face of the earth will not be a day too soon. Hopefully followed soon after by the Olympics, in ablebodied or alternatively enabled guises.


This.
Apparently, Australians are obsessed with sport! Why then do we have to spend taxpayers' money on it? It's not like there's a couple of other good uses for the limited amount of public money going around.
Maybe, for example, the rugby league players could take a pay cut of a few million dollars each and pay for any stadiums, etc. that way?


----------



## madpierre06 (4/12/17)

mondestrunken said:


> This.
> Apparently, Australians are obsessed with sport! Why then do we have to spend taxpayers' money on it? It's not like there's a couple of other good uses for the limited amount of public money going around.
> Maybe, for example, the rugby league players could take a pay cut of a few million dollars each and pay for any stadiums, etc. that way?



Keep them distracted from the realities of what is being overseen by govts everywhere.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/17)

warra48 said:


> Stuff the NSW State Gummant for proposing to spend billions of $$$ on upgrading or renewing sports stadiums.
> A pox on them for wasting those tax payers dolllars.
> If sports can't stand on its own two feet without tax payer input, it deserves to die.
> The day that Thugby League and V8 Supercars disappear from the face of the earth will not be a day too soon. Hopefully followed soon after by the Olympics, in ablebodied or alternatively enabled guises.



Golf must be popular at your end of town....away from the Nitro Top Fuel Dragbikes and blokes playing cricket in the backyard on Boxing Day hungover


----------



## Bridges (4/12/17)

Any surveyors on here? Some fucker keeps digging a ankle breaking hole on my nature strip and putting his pink spray painted hardwood stake in near it. I keep filling the hole in and every few months he comes back and digs it out. What gives? This has been going on for over a year now and there are no new developments or anything happening anywhere near me. I can see it must be to help him level his tripod but ****, fill it in you arse. Someones going to have a great stack in it one day soon.


----------



## Bridges (4/12/17)

Still not over the ladder theft either, almost pranged the car three times today checking out ladders on other work vehicles. Hopefully I get over that soon... This was whilst I was making the two hour round trip to drop my coffee machine off at the warranty repair place. Now no coffee either. Not cool.

Colonial brewing Australian IPA though is fuggin awesome. Solving plenty of problems for me now. And there is something so great about popping the tops of these cans.


----------



## Bridges (4/12/17)

Sorry about the big pic not sure how I did that. Great beer though...


----------



## Dave70 (5/12/17)

warra48 said:


> Stuff the NSW State Gummant for proposing to spend billions of $$$ on upgrading or renewing sports stadiums.
> A pox on them for wasting those tax payers dolllars.
> If sports can't stand on its own two feet without tax payer input, it deserves to die.
> The day that Thugby League and V8 Supercars disappear from the face of the earth will not be a day too soon. Hopefully followed soon after by the Olympics, in ablebodied or alternatively enabled guises.



Solid rant.

Here in Stralia, its more important for the government to be seen to supporting cultural icons (footy, Ford, Holden) as to appear to be 'top blokes'. The latter two being about as native as sushi.
Which reminds me of the time the UFC circus came to town. The irony of NRL fanboy and tabloid sports journalist Ray Chesterton dismissing it as a 'blood sport' and asserting we should never play host to such an event again gave me a real chuckle.

Heres blues captain - and trained fighter - Paul Gallon displaying the self control that makes rugby league such a noble sport. Now I'm no lawyer, but I'd tip if thats how I dealt with the man who run his shopping trolley into my shin at Coles last week, I'd be in the dock.

http://resources1.news.com.au/images/2013/06/05/1226658/107413-gallen.gif


----------



## SeeFar (5/12/17)

A sports/Olympic stadium can't last more than 17 years? 

I've got underwear older than that.


----------



## wynnum1 (5/12/17)

Privatization put the stadiums up for sale and if the new owners want to demolish and rebuild good the NRL are just pissing money up against the wall with administration.


----------



## madpierre06 (5/12/17)

You have to remember, that the 'experience' eventually wears off, and some new 'experiences' have to be built into the stadium for the enhancement of whichever event you are going to.


----------



## Grott (5/12/17)

The revamped Adelaide Oval is world class but an example of:- built for the rich, corporate pleasure, the free loading politicians and those that can afford the greedy exorbitant prices. Sports arenas are no longer for grass roots people so I say let the big end of town pay and leave the general population with taxing alone.


----------



## madpierre06 (5/12/17)

And keep in mind that every dollar you pay for food and drinks....it just doesn't go to the catering company...the stadium management and govt via their events dept take a direct slice as well. That's why it's so bloody expensive.


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/12/17)

Speaking of that. Bloody drop in cricket pitches. As much as I love footy, I do get tired of them dictating what CRICKET grounds do. The MCG pitch was never fantastic but it's worse as a drop in (flat and boring), and so is Adelaide, although it was always more of a batsman's paradise anyway. I liked the old Adelaide oval, it just doesn't seem right with all that modern looking crap. Cricket should be the priority on cricket grounds though, if the footy players don't want to play on it then find another field. I'm glad the Gabba up here told them to stick it, as did the SCG, and they don't seem to have any issues. Permanent wickets are always better for cricket.


----------



## Grott (5/12/17)

I’m not sure about other states but the Adelaide Oval was huge burden upon the tax payer when cricket controlled the oval They contributed nothing as it ran at a loss, other than the members whom seats had to be saved for every event and there usually were more seagulls than spectators at state matches. They (cricket control) wouldn’t even allow a few AFL matches. The snobbery of cricket in SA did have to go.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> A sports/Olympic stadium can't last more than 17 years?
> 
> I've got underwear older than that.



I went to ACDC at Olympic Stadium 2 yrs ago. It was in pretty good nick back then, and a very impressive building that didnt need much work. Its pretty much just all concrete and besser blocks so not much can go wrong or fall apart

I cant believe that in 2yrs it has become a derelict rat infested shithole that needs knocking down, according to some


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/12/17)

I wasn't suggesting they shouldn't play footy full stop at cricket grounds but I just hate drop in wickets. They don't seem to have any issues in Brisbane or Sydney so it shouldn't be an issue anywhere else either, other than somewhere like the WACA perhaps.


----------



## Grott (5/12/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> I wasn't suggesting they shouldn't play footy full stop at cricket grounds but I just hate drop in wickets. They don't seem to have any issues in Brisbane or Sydney so it shouldn't be an issue anywhere else either, other than somewhere like the WACA perhaps.



Certainly agree with you in not having drop in wickets. No need. Bring the mound back (protect the pitch) for footy etc like was always done, with success.


----------



## BrockHops (5/12/17)

Doorslammers!
Not the drag cars, they're cool.
If anyone has spent any time in a mine/pipeline/railway camp they know the scumbags of which I speak.
******* doorslammers, this prick in the next room at 9.30 last night, BANG! I was watching the cricket, so Just shook my first at the wall, then 11:30- BANG! STOMP STOMP THUD( dropping his keys) I was asleep and On Call....
Then, what do ya know? 5:13 am this morning FUCKEN BANNNNNG! Shook the bloody room, I couldn't jump out of bed quick enough to get him.
I'll be waiting tonight though...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/17)

I have a barking ball of barbed wire next door..... Apparently I am not allowed to stomp on its yapping head


----------



## spog (5/12/17)

Grott said:


> The revamped Adelaide Oval is world class but an example of:- built for the rich, corporate pleasure, the free loading politicians and those that can afford the greedy exorbitant prices. Sports arenas are no longer for grass roots people so I say let the big end of town pay and leave the general population with taxing alone.



Yep agree, the Adelaide Oval upgrade was announced and in a very very short space of time a model was presented ( which couldn’t have been made in a week) .
The artists impressions displayed ,plans drawn and work started in an amazingly short time.
Hmmm.


----------



## wynnum1 (5/12/17)

NBN was planed on a drink coaster what could go wrong.


----------



## Airgead (5/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have a barking ball of barbed wire next door..... Apparently I am not allowed to stomp on its yapping head



I'll swap you. One barking dog would be an absolute pleasure. The dozy bint next door has about 12 of the frickin things. All rescued fro the doggy rescue place she volunteers for... All could not be re-homed due to problems like compulsive barking. 

They make me so very, very mad.


----------



## technobabble66 (5/12/17)

Do your local councils not have noise pollution regulations??


----------



## wynnum1 (5/12/17)

Does she have cats there is a disease that you get from cats that effects your brain Toxoplasmosis May Be Linked To 'Crazy Cat Lady' Syndrome


----------



## madpierre06 (5/12/17)

spog said:


> Yep agree, the Adelaide Oval upgrade was announced and in a very very short space of time a model was presented ( which couldn’t have been made in a week) .
> The artists impressions displayed ,plans drawn and work started in an amazingly short time.
> Hmmm.



You're not suggesting that any potential tender process, complete with taxpayer dollars, was a complete farce?


----------



## mondestrunken (5/12/17)

wynnum1 said:


> NBN was planed on a drink coaster what could go wrong.


OK that's enough. I can't support this blatant disrespect to drink coasters.


----------



## Dave70 (5/12/17)

Airgead said:


> I'll swap you. One barking dog would be an absolute pleasure. The dozy bint next door has about 12 of the frickin things. All rescued fro the doggy rescue place she volunteers for... All could not be re-homed due to problems like compulsive barking.
> 
> They make me so very, very mad.



You should draft a *strongly worded* letter outlining your frustration and consider posting it the appropriate authorities.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/17)

Dear Neighbour

As much as I am an animal lover at heart, I must voice my displeasure at your dogs constant barking.

If you are unable to control your cherished pets barking then I will be forced to kill it with my bare hands out the front of your house and nail the carcass to your front door

Regards
Your loving neighbour


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/12/17)

Grott said:


> The revamped Adelaide Oval is world class but an example of:- built for the rich, corporate pleasure, the free loading politicians and those that can afford the greedy exorbitant prices. Sports arenas are no longer for grass roots people so I say let the big end of town pay and leave the general population with taxing alone.



I haven't been to the revamped Adelaide oval, but many of my friends and family have been and they all absolutely love it. None of them are what I'd call rich and certainly none of them are politicians. They often take their kids along as well and I've never heard a negative word from any of them ever.. It's also injected a lot of much needed life and money into the inner city economy. 
My understanding is that Adelaide is a much more vibrant city because of the revamped oval and it's been a raging success because of the way it's transformed the city.


----------



## Dave70 (5/12/17)

Good to see leftest lickspittles JJJ still fawning to minorities. 
*Yes I realize 60% of their groupthink audience voted for it.
**If they like democracy so much, lets put it to the public weather or not JJJ is a good use of taxpayer dollars. Fair enough, cobbers? 
Parasites.

Political correctness gone *mad*.
https://www.theguardian.com/austral...hottest-100-from-australia-day-after-protests


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/12/17)

It seems as though some people are always looking out for the next thing to be offended by.
Should re-name the day to "Be thankful the Spanish didn't get here first Day."


----------



## manticle (5/12/17)

Really? Surely their cuisine is much tastier than the UK?

Instead of spam, we would have had aged jamon


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/12/17)

This is how ridiculous we are becoming.
http://www.spiked-online.com/newsite/article/lily-madigan-is-not-a-woman/20559#.WiYyOFWWYa9


----------



## Airgead (5/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> You should draft a *strongly worded* letter outlining your frustration and consider posting it the appropriate authorities.


Strongly worded letters have been written and sent to neighbours, councils, the man in the moon. 

All to no avail. 

The council ranger who used to come round and give her a talking to told us that "you might as well give up, we can't even close down the illegal boarding kennels in galston. There's no chance of a result here". 

Nailing the damn animals to her front door by the ears would perhaps get the message across... 

Actually, no... It's not their fault. It's hers. Cruelty to the animals is't the answer to an irresponsible owner. . 

Nailing her to her front door by the ears so the vicious picks can eat her when they get hungry might get the point across.


----------



## Dave70 (5/12/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> It seems as though some people are always looking out for the next thing to be offended by.
> Should re-name the day to "Be thankful the Spanish didn't get here first Day."



*I dont know. I quite like twirling brunette Flamencos, tapas and a chilled carafe of Sangria though. 


*Herrings and Gin...not so much..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willem_Janszoon



*(for comedic purposes only. Apologies to any folk of Dutch extraction who may find that stereotype offensive, or Spanish ladies who find that 'twirling brunette' reference sexist)


----------



## evoo4u (5/12/17)

Re barking dogs, this sort of device is available, but I have no experience with them. Bit exxy, but if it gets the job done...

http://www.aussiebarkcontrol.com/do...MI_rPDi5ny1wIVFQYqCh24MQ47EAYYASABEgJC0_D_BwE


----------



## Dave70 (5/12/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> This is how ridiculous we are becoming.
> http://www.spiked-online.com/newsite/article/lily-madigan-is-not-a-woman/20559#.WiYyOFWWYa9



As with so many, many things, Python was treating this kind of nonsense with the comedic disdain it deserved as far back as 79.


----------



## SeeFar (5/12/17)

I think I might might be doing the 21st Century wrong.

I'm not even annoyed by the fact that the Hottest 100 was on Australia Day in the first place, let alone how little I care that it's been moved. People who aren't satisfied with the gender they were born don't affect me when they change and neither do people who don't like it when they change. I can't get interested in the fact that gay people can marry nor that religious people don't want to marry them. It seems totally underwhelming to me that people want to come to this country and vanilla that people want to preserve their culture.

I can't even make myself care that I miss out on all this outrage. I guess I'm not a fashionable kind of person. But hey, fashion is for people without any style.

Shit, I can't even rant properly......


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> As with so many, many things, Python was treating this kind of nonsense with the comedic disdain it deserved as far back as 79.



1979, that must have been back in the days when people could get a laugh out of religion, gender bending and race, not allowed to make innocent throw away remarks nowadays without causing a deluge of complaints to channel 9 from the self righteous .
https://www.9news.com.au/national/2...guire-in-hot-water-over-anti-semitic-comments


----------



## spog (5/12/17)

madpierre06 said:


> You're not suggesting that any potential tender process, complete with taxpayer dollars, was a complete farce?



Certainly not good Sir, I was quite simply.....alluding to extraordinary and indeed amazingly quick and efficient prior planning in the SA State Gubnment, therefore ensuring that what the people want gets pushed through with the least amount of fuss, red tape is introduced to the office shredder and all are happy here in the state of South Australia!

I would make a great pollie, I’m so full of shit my eyes are turning brown.
Check the eyes of the former Premier Mike Rann and Treasurer Kevin (Folly) Foley.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/12/17)

I'm no fan of 'Lock it in Eddie', but that's kinda like what I wrote earlier about people looking for things to get offended about.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/12/17)

I cant keep up with all these relevant rants!



technobabble66 said:


> Do your local councils not have noise pollution regulations??


On which planet? Have you ever tried? Just saying. Many responses you get from an enquiry about noise pollution try to palm you off to try a 000 call. That in itself really pisses me off! Its like throwing the situation on you to make one of those Non Emergency 000 calls which I personally despise the kinds of people who make those lame non emergency calls when someone else is out there with a real problem etc.


----------



## spog (5/12/17)

evoo4u said:


> Re barking dogs, this sort of device is available, but I have no experience with them. Bit exxy, but if it gets the job done...
> 
> http://www.aussiebarkcontrol.com/do...MI_rPDi5ny1wIVFQYqCh24MQ47EAYYASABEgJC0_D_BwE



I bought an EBay cheapy for sfa, a hand held one it had a range of about 20-30 metres, it worked when I pointed it directly at the neighbors dogs.
It worked so well they packed up and fucked off!
Only to be replaced by new tenants with 2 dogs, then bugger me a young couple moved in across the road with.... yep 2 dogs, now their dogs barks if a mouse farts and what do they do.
Give you 1 guess. 
10 pm bark, 12:00 midnight same,2:00 am,4:00am ,6:00am. Set my watch by them.....
Chanting, ohhmmmmm ohhmmmm, must not throw rock through large lounge room window at 3:00am......ohhhm,ohhhmm.
Lazy *****.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Good to see leftest lickspittles JJJ still fawning to minorities.
> *Yes I realize 60% of their groupthink audience voted for it.
> **If they like democracy so much, lets put it to the public weather or not JJJ is a good use of taxpayer dollars. Fair enough, cobbers?
> Parasites.
> ...





SeeFar said:


> I think I might might be doing the 21st Century wrong.
> 
> I'm not even annoyed by the fact that the Hottest 100 was on Australia Day in the first place, let alone how little I care that it's been moved. People who aren't satisfied with the gender they were born don't affect me when they change and neither do people who don't like it when they change. I can't get interested in the fact that gay people can marry nor that religious people don't want to marry them. It seems totally underwhelming to me that people want to come to this country and vanilla that people want to preserve their culture.
> 
> ...


Nah I'm with this too. What does piss me off is the Multicultural Anxiety emotional overload. There is an entire Counrty to be run with millions of issues to be dealt with and when I listen to Parliament to here whats going on all I here is GLBTQIA? So thats one minority? or 7? Did I get that right it seems to be a growing thing. is that it? its 7 monorities that carry so much weight to consume so much politics? I am truely confused about this one. As well as so much anxiety on this utterly oxymoron of equality pfff. If your not of the 1% or higher you are on the 99% low end of squabbling fools.
Yeaheah!!! Equality!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/12/17)

I'm sure Staffys are good dogs if they have good owners, but good Staffy owners don't seem too common. At least in my neck of the woods.
The poor buggers seem to be a status symbol for losers. 

I had 2 of them charge across the road at me while walking my dogs and a mates dog that I'm minding. I've got a Kelpie/Dingo cross and a Poodle, my mates dog is a Chiwawahaha terrier cross. 
I was wearing my steel caps and felt like stomping mullet boy with them when he eventually put down his ice pipe to come and get them.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/12/17)

evoo4u said:


> Re barking dogs, this sort of device is available, but I have no experience with them. Bit exxy, but if it gets the job done...
> 
> http://www.aussiebarkcontrol.com/do...MI_rPDi5ny1wIVFQYqCh24MQ47EAYYASABEgJC0_D_BwE


I spent $300 + on a sonic thing supposed to deter birds, dogs, possums etc. My parents come here with their dogs and they seemed to like to relax and slumber directly under that sonic thing. Its been running for years now and possums will eat my hops in its beam. Birds drop in etc. So if it works at all its very minor and wont stop any animal.
I think mine was made from the makers of Roo Shu. I can here it clicking but its just not powerfull enough IMO. I think if it was powerfull enough to deter animals it would be an annoyance to people as well. May cause insanity or something...


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/12/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I'm sure Staffys are good dogs if they have good owners, but good Staffy owners don't seem too common. At least in my neck of the woods.
> The poor buggers seem to be a status symbol for losers.
> 
> I had 2 of them charge across the road at me while walking my dogs and a mates dog that I'm minding. I've got a Kelpie/Dingo cross and a Poodle, my mates dog is a Chiwawahaha terrier cross.
> I was wearing my steel caps and felt like stomping mullet boy with them when he eventually put down his ice pipe to come and get them.


So true! Staffies, are one of the best and finest dogs in the right hands. In the hands of irresponsible dysfunctional's then they can/will develop into something that should be put down. Sad fact. 
I think like gun control there needs to be some kind of qualifying criteria to own certain breeds of dogs. Then again I think there should be some kind of qualifying criteria for human breeding too!


----------



## manticle (5/12/17)

No way. My suburb would empty overnight.


----------



## Blind Dog (5/12/17)

manticle said:


> Really? Surely their cuisine is much tastier than the UK?
> 
> Instead of spam, we would have had aged jamon


Spam is American. You can tell it's not proper British meat as it's not grey.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/12/17)

All this talk of spam..... I now feel like a devilled ham on toast. Or anchovette.
Hope they still make it because i am just about to ask the shopper why we haven't had develled ham in the cupboard for probably ten years.


----------



## manticle (5/12/17)

Blind Dog said:


> Spam is American. You can tell it's not proper British meat as it's not grey.



Au contraire. Eric Idle invented it and used to run a covert manufacturing plant in Chapman’s mother’s basement.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/17)

Nothing like nailing said pet out on floor boards


Mate used to make a fortune doing fox and cat skins


Airgead said:


> Strongly worded letters have been written and sent to neighbours, councils, the man in the moon.
> 
> All to no avail.
> 
> ...



Dear Neighbour

As much as I am an animal lover at heart, I must voice my displeasure at your dogs constant barking.

If you are unable to control your cherished pets barking then I will be forced to kill it with my bare hands out the front of your house and nail the carcass to your front door

Regards
Your loving neighbour


----------



## Dave70 (6/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> I think I might might be doing the 21st Century wrong.
> 
> *I'm not even annoyed by the fact that the Hottest 100 was on Australia Day in the first place, let alone how little I care that it's been moved. People who aren't satisfied with the gender they were born don't affect me when they change and neither do people who don't like it when they change. I can't get interested in the fact that gay people can marry nor that religious people don't want to marry them. It seems totally underwhelming to me that people want to come to this country and vanilla that people want to preserve their culture.*
> 
> ...



I feel the same indifference towards sport, Tibet's independence and the i Phone X.


----------



## manticle (6/12/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> 1979, that must have been back in the days when people could get a laugh out of religion, gender bending and race, not allowed to make innocent throw away remarks nowadays without causing a deluge of complaints to channel 9 from the self righteous .
> https://www.9news.com.au/national/2...guire-in-hot-water-over-anti-semitic-comments




Not really (in regards to Python). That movie stirred up an absolute hornet's nest of outrage from then contemporary religious figures. You may have seen this (or not):


----------



## Bridgey23 (6/12/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I'm sure Staffys are good dogs if they have good owners, but good Staffy owners don't seem too common. At least in my neck of the woods.
> The poor buggers seem to be a status symbol for losers.
> 
> I had 2 of them charge across the road at me while walking my dogs and a mates dog that I'm minding. I've got a Kelpie/Dingo cross and a Poodle, my mates dog is a Chiwawahaha terrier cross.
> I was wearing my steel caps and felt like stomping mullet boy with them when he eventually put down his ice pipe to come and get them.



Staffys are the best. Great family dogs. There are irresponsible animal owners every where. They should be banned from owning animals or having children. 

I understand your frustration but don't blame the poor dogs it's the idiot owners, and unfortunately staffys attract fuckwit owners for some reason. 

My dog is such a fantastic dog, she's my best mate and wouldn't hurt a fly. Even my Chook's bail the dog up [emoji23].


----------



## Airgead (6/12/17)

Bridgey23 said:


> Even my Chook's bail the dog up [emoji23].


When you consider that the chook is decended from the veloceraptor (well from a family of raptor like dinosaurs), that's not a surprise...


----------



## BrockHops (6/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Good to see leftest lickspittles JJJ still fawning to minorities.
> *Yes I realize 60% of their groupthink audience voted for it.
> **If they like democracy so much, lets put it to the public weather or not JJJ is a good use of taxpayer dollars. Fair enough, cobbers?
> Parasites.
> ...


What, so we can fill the airwaves with more Andrew Bolts?
More Steve Price's?
More "Hits and Memories"?
Love how the Conservatives always regard anything that's not on the "Right" agenda as being minority.
And finish with the predictable catchcry "Political Correctness gawwwnnn Maaaaad!"
Cheers,
Brock


----------



## Dave70 (6/12/17)

BrockHops said:


> What, so we can fill the airwaves with more Andrew Bolts?
> More Steve Price's?
> More "Hits and Memories"?
> Love how the Conservatives always regard anything that's not on the "Right" agenda as being minority.
> ...



No need to straw man my rant with Andrew Bolts, Steve Prices and hits and memories. Who the **** said anything about that? 
The ABC _is _publicly funded ans _is _politically left. Thats not conservative hyperbole, they're statements of fact. 
Let Alan Jones and his obsequious cohorts deny climate change until 2GB / Macquarie Medias car park at Pyrmont floods with sea water, let JJJ hand over the station to a transsexual, vegan, muslim, interpretative dance troupe of Syrian refugees for all the fucks I give. 

Podcasts and audio books. There is an alternative.


----------



## wynnum1 (6/12/17)

If climate change is real go to Canada and buy a shit load of land its cold very cold and can only improve with climate change.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> No need to straw man my rant with Andrew Bolts, Steve Prices and hits and memories. Who the **** said anything about that?
> The ABC _is _publicly funded ans _is _politically left. Thats not conservative hyperbole, they're statements of fact.
> Let Alan Jones and his obsequious cohorts deny climate change until 2GB / Macquarie Medias car park at Pyrmont floods with sea water, *let JJJ hand over the station to a transsexual, vegan, muslim, interpretative dance troupe of Syrian refugees* for all the fucks I give.
> 
> Podcasts and audio books. There is an alternative.



It probably already is

JJJ was good back in day


----------



## SeeFar (6/12/17)

TripleJ sucks now that I'm in my 40s. Was excellent back in the 80/90s. 

But DoubleJ is back and is pretty dang good, much more like the JJJ/JJ of old. However it's only digital so you need wifi, 4G or your DigiTV to hear it.


----------



## Dave70 (6/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> It probably already is
> 
> *JJJ was good back in day*



Dam right it was. 



wynnum1 said:


> If climate change is real go to Canada and buy a shit load of land its cold very cold and can only improve with climate change.



Sounds good in theory, the only problem I can see is the Canucks may not be so welcoming toward their 230 million odd southern neighbors looking for a sea change (literally) after much of their coastline becomes flood plain and seawater turns the fertile bayou irrigated farmland to salted earth. I thing we need to begin constructing boats roughly the size of Tasmania, post haste.


----------



## BrockHops (6/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> No need to straw man my rant with Andrew Bolts, Steve Prices and hits and memories. Who the **** said anything about that?
> The ABC _is _publicly funded ans _is _politically left. Thats not conservative hyperbole, they're statements of fact.
> Let Alan Jones and his obsequious cohorts deny climate change until 2GB / Macquarie Medias car park at Pyrmont floods with sea water, let JJJ hand over the station to a transsexual, vegan, muslim, interpretative dance troupe of Syrian refugees for all the fucks I give.
> 
> Podcasts and audio books. There is an alternative.


I said that.
I was asking if that was the alternative to the govt funded JJJ.
For the record Dave, I really do like your work, I was just sticking up for us "lefties" who like to listen to something else, and I hear it all the time, just because you may have some compassion, you automatically get labelled as some kind of bleeding heart!
I'm sick of it!
I don't bury my head in the sand of one particular opinion, I think having commentary from all angles is healthy, albiet annoying. 
Anyway, I've waffled on enough. 
Beer.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (6/12/17)

wynnum1 said:


> If climate change is real go to Canada and buy a shit load of land its cold very cold and can only improve with climate change.



Reminds me a little of an old favourite quote from the early days of _King of the Hill_. Loved that show back in the day. I'm not sure anyone else did....goddamn twig-boys!

*Dale Gribble:*
[regarding global warming] I say let the world warm up, see what Boutros Boutros-Ghali-Ghali thinks about that! We'll grow oranges in Alaska.

*Hank Hill:*
Dale, you giblet-head, we live in Texas. It's already a hundred and ten in the summer, and if it gets one degree hotter, I'm gonna kick your ass!


----------



## Rocker1986 (6/12/17)

BrockHops said:


> For the record Dave, I really do like your work, I was just sticking up for us "lefties" who like to listen to something else, and I hear it all the time, just because y


I lean towards the left on most issues but I do find a difference between having a bit of compassion and being a bleeding heart do gooder. I feel the far left are just as stupid as the far right and they are responsible for all the PC bullshit that exists these days. You can't say this that or the other thing anymore because it might offend 0.1% of the population? **** off and grow a pair (not you personally, just the idiots who promote this nonsense).


----------



## Bridgey23 (6/12/17)

I used to lean left on most things. The far left have gone completely loopy and I can't support the way they go about things. The older I've got the more right I seem to lean.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/12/17)

This should be fun.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...views-views-women-gays-ethnic-minorities.html


----------



## madpierre06 (6/12/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> This should be fun.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...views-views-women-gays-ethnic-minorities.html



Mass riots and effigy burnings will probably be the order of the day. I'd be keen to see it just for old times sake. Followed by It Ain't half Hot Mum and Love The Neighbour. I wonder if those burning the effigies will get the sarcasm/irony/satire.


----------



## Dave70 (6/12/17)

BrockHops said:


> I said that.
> I was asking if that was the alternative to the govt funded JJJ.
> For the record Dave, I really do like your work, I was just sticking up for us "lefties" who like to listen to something else, and I hear it all the time, just because you may have some compassion, you automatically get labelled as some kind of bleeding heart!
> I'm sick of it!
> ...



Wasn't having a bite at you there, though I may have come of sounding like it. Put it this way, I'd sooner be addressing my fellows as 'comrade' if the likes of Cory Bernadi and Pauline Hanson are considered flag bearers for Australian conservatism. Got no truck with those loony fuckers.


----------



## SeeFar (6/12/17)

Bridgey23 said:


> I used to lean left on most things. The far left have gone completely loopy and I can't support the way they go about things. The older I've got the more right I seem to lean.



The far left have always been loony though; Stalin, Mao, Kims, Chavez, etc. Since when were the net outcomes of anything they did ever positive for their country folk?

The new left are more social left than the economic left of old but their intensity results in similar kinds of intolerance and constraints on behaviour.

Extremes in any direction will always lead to abusive behaviour and intolerance of difference. Another reason why ideology - the behaviour of thinking you have all the answers before you know the problem - is quite often the answer to very little of life's real problems.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> The far left have always been loony though; Stalin, Mao, Kims, Chavez, etc. Since when were the net outcomes of anything they did ever positive for their country folk?
> 
> The new left are more social left than the economic left of old but their intensity results in similar kinds of intolerance and constraints on behaviour.
> 
> Extremes in any direction will always lead to abusive behaviour and intolerance of difference. Another reason why ideology - the behaviour of thinking you have all the answers before you know the problem - is quite often the answer to very little of life's real problems.



Lucky that there is no ideology in current politics


----------



## SeeFar (6/12/17)

Yeah, then we'd all be fucked.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (6/12/17)

Bridgey23 said:


> I used to lean left on most things. The far left have gone completely loopy and I can't support the way they go about things. The older I've got the more right I seem to lean.


and I wonder if the looney lefties have enough brain cells to realise their often ridiculous and hypocritical behaviour actually pushes people towards the right.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/17)

And its the Ultra right that pushes people left....funny how that works


----------



## spog (7/12/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> This should be fun.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...views-views-women-gays-ethnic-minorities.html



Add Kingswood Country to that...”money on the fridge wog”.
That’d get the spineless easily offended attention seeking Facebook warriors squealing like stuck pigs.
I’m sure I’ve missed a lot of other descriptive terms...pfft who’s got time to list em, the useless bunch of gutle......


----------



## Dave70 (8/12/17)

HA HA HA !!

Go **** yourselves..

http://www.news.com.au/finance/econ...s/news-story/218d3d7137b46eee40469cc9a115b231


----------



## warra48 (8/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> HA HA HA !!
> 
> Go **** yourselves..
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/finance/econ...s/news-story/218d3d7137b46eee40469cc9a115b231



And here I was, all those years later, still believing the GST would fix this issue, because allegedly once the black economy $$$ were spent, they would attract the 10% GST.
Kerry Packer got it right all those years ago when he told the Canberra clowns that they weren't very good at looking after our money, so why give them more than is absolutely necessary?
A request such as this is an admission by the Canberra boffins they have been outsmarted, outflanked, and outwitted by the general population. Rather than coming down on poor consumers looking to save $10 or $20 on a repair bill, they'd do better going after the big end of town, particularly the foreign companies who avoid $$$billions in tax through offshore movements and foreign transfers etc. Even that stinking Holden (amongst a gazillion of others) was into it by sending $$$billions to countries such as Thailand for massively overpriced parts and spares to make movement of local earnings offshore look legitimate, and so reduce their local tax bill.


----------



## madpierre06 (8/12/17)

So, what happens to the dollars which we naively expect govts to manage? They financially penalise those who want to raise their children themselves, forcing them onto newstart and other govt programs...only govt accredited child care centres who need your dfollars, which you are forced to donate to, are capable of raising your children. If you take up that 2nd (casual/part time) job which is still unlikely to get you to that magical/mirage-like 38/week figure, needed to make ends meet, you get taxed extra....and so on.


----------



## SeeFar (8/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> HA HA HA !!
> 
> Go **** yourselves..
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/finance/econ...s/news-story/218d3d7137b46eee40469cc9a115b231




Tradey said he would give my mother a discount for cash recently but still continued to "charge her GST"!!!


----------



## Dave70 (8/12/17)

Politicians are adept at voting themselves pay rises and lucrative retirement packages on the public dime.


SeeFar said:


> Tradey said he would give my mother a discount for cash recently but still continued to "charge her GST"!!!



As the tradie should have, or course..

Any business person who discloses to a customer, essentially a stranger, that he / she is willing to commit fraud against the Commonwealth to provide goods and or services at a discounted rate is a muppet of the highest order.

I get this all the time, 'mate, can you do it for $100 if we knock the tax off?'
'No, but I'll do it for $100, tax inclusive'. Everyone's happy. 

So far as I know, you're required by law to provide a receipt for any amount over $75. Unless the customer wishes wave that requirement. 
Which cash customers often do. Funny that.


----------



## SeeFar (8/12/17)

Yeah, guess that makes sense, to the uninitiated such as moiself.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/12/17)




----------



## Dave70 (8/12/17)

Of course, we're all just being facetious here and having a bit of a giggle. I personally believe the ATO to be a fine body of women and men doing a sterling job and further more and I encourage everybody to pay their just amount. Actually, you should donate your refund to to the government coffers to make up for those scoundrels cheating the system. 
So no need for to deploy any bots or track ISPs that find out where folks live and so fourth. Not that you do that kind of thing.


----------



## Dave70 (8/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


>




Then Chopper shoots the man in the guts, and it turns out, there _was _cash!
That movie was so full of unexpected twists.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Then Chopper shoots the man in the guts, and it turns out, there _was _cash!
> That movie was so full of unexpected twists.



And then drove him to hospital, in a rather nice 351 XA


----------



## wynnum1 (8/12/17)

Cash transaction local fruit shop is like that not big on printed receipt not a good fruit shop too expensive more an Asian grocery outlet fruit may just be for show interesting how cheap Asian crap can be so expensive when it gets to Australia.


----------



## mondestrunken (8/12/17)

Just found out the airbags in the car have been trying to kill me.

Honestly, it would probably be safer to be rolling like in the 1970s: no airbags, no seatbelt, just jump out the window onto some soft grass if it looks like you're about to be in an accident.


----------



## spog (8/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> HA HA HA !!
> 
> Go **** yourselves..
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/finance/econ...s/news-story/218d3d7137b46eee40469cc9a115b231



Hmm, cash + money makes the world go around = ATO missing the point or, trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## manticle (8/12/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Cash transaction local fruit shop is like that not big on printed receipt not a good fruit shop too expensive more an Asian grocery outlet fruit may just be for show interesting how cheap Asian crap can be so expensive when it gets to Australia.


I never would have thought of it in quite the manner in which you have expressed it thusly, but had I the necessary eloquence or merely just the sway with my peers, I might have just said 'what the **** is he on about?"


----------



## BrockHops (9/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> HA HA HA !!
> 
> Go **** yourselves..
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/finance/econ...s/news-story/218d3d7137b46eee40469cc9a115b231


I think the ATO would be serving the economy better if they target the real Tax Dodgers..

https://www.facebook.com/AWUvictoria/posts/699706020228288


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> Tradey said he would give my mother a discount for cash recently but still continued to "charge her GST"!!!


Swings both ways, how many customers offer to pay cash for a cheaper price then after the goods or services are completed pay by card. I always put a 10% loading on my invoices when asked for a cheaper price took off 5%, never failed.


manticle said:


> I never would have thought of it in quite the manner in which you have expressed it thusly, but had I the necessary eloquence or merely just the sway with my peers, I might have just said 'what the **** is he on about?"


I think he may be talking about the tax being avoided at the Asian fruit/bread/fish and chip/takeaway shops and restaurants along with the employees being paid in cash, I reckon in Glen Waverley and Springvale alone the ATO could recoup far more than they could delving into tradies cash transactions. (Dont know where the crap fruit came into it)
At the end of the day it just isn't worth avoiding tax on a large scale, a little bit here and there is OK but gone are the days where you could splurge the untaxed income on overseas holidays,a luxury car, caravan or boat, all those sorts of things are easily monitored with the ATO.
I miss the Howard years.


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/17)

BrockHops said:


> I think the ATO would be serving the economy better if they target the real Tax Dodgers..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AWUvictoria/posts/699706020228288



You'd think given Mals background, this kind of thing would be right in his wheelhouse. Aren't we paying more for E bay transactions and the like due to his mate Scott Morrisons 'Google Tax' ?
Has Mal done _anything _yet? I haven't been paying attention. 



wide eyed and legless said:


> Swings both ways, how many customers offer to pay cash for a cheaper price then after the goods or services are completed pay by card. I always put a 10% loading on my invoices when asked for a cheaper price took off 5%, never failed.
> 
> I think he may be talking about the tax being avoided at the Asian fruit/bread/fish and chip/takeaway shops and restaurants along with the employees being paid in cash, I reckon in Glen Waverley and Springvale alone the ATO could recoup far more than they could delving into tradies cash transactions. (Dont know where the crap fruit came into it)
> At the end of the day it just isn't worth avoiding tax on a large scale, a little bit here and there is OK but gone are the days where you could splurge the untaxed income on overseas holidays,a luxury car, caravan or boat, all those sorts of things are easily monitored with the ATO.
> *I miss the Howard years.*



Best (conservative) PM of our generation.


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And then drove him to hospital, in a rather nice 351 XA



He should have stole the car also (if matching numbers). Shoot criminals and take their shit. 
Choppers business model is solid it has to be said.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> You'd think given Mals background, this kind of thing would be right in his wheelhouse. Aren't we paying more for E bay transactions and the like due to his mate Scott Morrisons 'Google Tax' ?
> Has Mal done _anything _yet? I haven't been paying attention.
> .


I paid enough attention to know the ATO has conducted 2 stings on eBay caught a lot and scared a few.


----------



## Bridges (9/12/17)

I've been told that the ATO and energy safe Victoria have compared notes before too. In Vic all electrical work needs a certificate of electrical safety to go with it. Otherwise said sparky can get a big fine from energy safe. So the ATO and ESV compare notes to see if the invoices and certificates add up. They are trying to find ways to close the loopholes. And as for a discount for cash on the spot and still charging GST. Absofuckinglootly! Its worth earning a few bucks less to save the hassle of chasing Mavis for the next three months for that $200 dollar invoice as she can't do the internets and doesn't get out to the bank that often to organize a cheque or whatever.


----------



## Grott (10/12/17)

I’m going to say it, get a bit pissed off when persons seek advice, get responses in the form of asking some questions and/or given relevant advice and they don’t acknowledge anything, eg respond to questions or thank for advice.


----------



## Bridges (10/12/17)

Thanks for that Grott.


feeling better?


----------



## Grott (10/12/17)

Bridges said:


> Thanks for that Grott.
> 
> 
> feeling better?



Wasn’t referring to you specifically was a general comment, do you do that? Can’t recall.


----------



## wynnum1 (10/12/17)

Bunnings now has one of the most quoted ABNs in the country.

“We found out that more than 40 per cent of ABNs quoted in the Northern Territory were Bunnings,


----------



## mondestrunken (10/12/17)

New recycling scheme in action, 9-year old kid now has 6000 empties to dispose of:
http://www.smh.com.au/environment/p...dermine-recycling-scheme-20171208-h01kif.html


----------



## wynnum1 (10/12/17)

Cleanaway the company running the collection of waste has an interesting history they where listed as Tranpacific a company from Queensland who purchased Cleanaway about 10 years ago and now have changed back to cleanaway a lot of share holder burnt by Transpacific.


----------



## Dave70 (13/12/17)

Is it just me, or do the ads feel like they're elbowing their way further left?


----------



## Grott (13/12/17)

I’m with you, Brewers Friend ad has reappeared, have lost status report list although turned on and list of who is on line has gone to the bottom of the page. Things are “afoot”


----------



## SeeFar (13/12/17)

Yeah, gotta say, it's a bit imposing.


----------



## Airgead (13/12/17)

Yep. Absolutely much more intrusive and a couple of the ads have loudly insisted that my tablet install the flash player plugin (which I refuse to do because malware and let's face it flash is so 90s).

There are more ads than actual content on the page now.


----------



## Dave70 (14/12/17)

Christmas rant time:

Tis the season to get token felicitations from customers and suppliers again. I realize its not practical to personally *phone (*that activity where you have an actual conversation with another human beyond vocal range through an electronic device, or two jam tins connected via piece of string) every associate you can think of, but honestly, you can shove these Xmas seasons greetings e mails up your asshole. I dont expect a bouquet, and I dont _want _a slab of Tooheys Extra Dry but if thats the best you can do, remove me from the fifty plus list of other recipients your secretary bulk well wished.


----------



## SeeFar (14/12/17)

I might start a business recycling Christmas e-card waste. 

Just forward them to me and for less than a dollar each I will ensure that they do not turn into landfill.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Christmas rant time:
> 
> Tis the season to get token felicitations from customers and suppliers again. I realize its not practical to personally *phone (*that activity where you have an actual conversation with another human beyond vocal range through an electronic device, or two jam tins connected via piece of string) every associate you can think of, but honestly, you can shove these Xmas seasons greetings e mails up your asshole. I dont expect a bouquet, and *I dont want a slab of Tooheys Extra Dry* but if thats the best you can do, remove me from the fifty plus list of other recipients your secretary bulk well wished.




Mate..its great beer...you will love it, something special for Xmas


....now if the offered a case on Coopers Vintage......weeellllll......


----------



## Dave70 (14/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> I might start a business recycling Christmas e-card waste.
> 
> Just forward them to me and for less than a dollar each I will ensure that they do not turn into landfill.



Solutions to problems that don't exist in conjunction with a Pateron account will be huge in 2018 I predict. 




Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mate..its great beer...you will love it, something special for Xmas
> 
> 
> ....now if the offered a case on Coopers Vintage......weeellllll......



Ive caught a couple of reps out when they made the innocent mistake of asking ' so whaddya like to drink?' - _Well now.._


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Ive caught a couple of reps out when they made the innocent mistake of asking ' so whaddya like to drink?' - _Well now.._




Funny how that works...

Tool rep pulls up on site

"Can I show you all our cool tools"
Sure you can...( nothing better than 30mins in the (Snap-on) travelling salesman's crusty van)
"Mate...this thing is awesome"
Yeah right...been using "this" for 10yrs and still havent broken it.
"If you want I can give you the next size down to try it out"


Still got that screwdriver...and yes...its pretty damn good


----------



## Stouter (15/12/17)

Feel like there's just so many things to rant about, but I just can't do it.
My Brother gave me an "old man alert" for a comment I made earlier today and it's made me think I'm a whinging prick.
It's true, the older I've got the more things piss me off.


----------



## SeeFar (15/12/17)

It's not how man or what things that piss you off that change with age but how you respond to frustration. 

Patience is a virtue, the importance of being virtuous is correlative to your time spent on earth. The longer you've been here the less being virtuous seems to matter. 

Friday beer makes me philosophologicolistic.


----------



## mtb (16/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> The longer you've been here the less being virtuous seems to matter.


So what I read from that is.. old people don't give a shit. And there's a good reason for it.. they gave away all their shits already.
I, for one, have given all my shits early so now at the ripe old age of 28 I can happily say I couldn't care less! That deserves a* beer.

*another


----------



## manticle (16/12/17)

Grumpy people give a shit and wish they didn't.
Only the truly enlightened couldn't give a rat's arsehole in springtime

-Buddha (as he was getting on a bit)


----------



## Brewnicorn (16/12/17)

Stouter said:


> Feel like there's just so many things to rant about, but I just can't do it.
> My Brother gave me an "old man alert" for a comment I made earlier today and it's made me think I'm a whinging prick.
> It's true, the older I've got the more things piss me off.



That’s just experience surely!


----------



## Nullnvoid (16/12/17)

Just posted in the "Continuing Happiness" thread, so will balance it out here.

******* work Christmas parties. What a load of ******* bullshit. This is a busy time of year and my management continually pile more and more work and want everything done before the end of year but then throw, awards events, and at least three Christmas parties each for a different level, team, department, bigger department. 

What shits me even more, is that these events you have to RSVP too, but they are mandatory. You are expected to attend and have fun. And because we need to be entertained, they make them "fun" The one we attended the other day was "90's trivia and bingo" Get fucked!

And the beer is always shit. And one of them it was warm. And shit.

**** off and let me pretend to work.


----------



## Grott (16/12/17)

mtb said:


> So what I read from that is.. old people don't give a shit.



We don’t give a shit about giving a shit. We learnt it from the me me me ******* me generation.

( can’t teach an old dog new tricks, bullshit )


----------



## Benn (16/12/17)

DECEMBER!!! Faaaarrrrrrk I hate it!!


----------



## manticle (16/12/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> Just posted in the "Continuing Happiness" thread, so will balance it out here.
> 
> ******* work Christmas parties. What a load of ******* bullshit. This is a busy time of year and my management continually pile more and more work and want everything done before the end of year but then throw, awards events, and at least three Christmas parties each for a different level, team, department, bigger department.
> 
> ...


Are they at least inside normal work hours?


----------



## mondestrunken (17/12/17)

Christmas Carols.
I don't want to be in your shop at the best of times. The lights are so bright it's like it's a goddamn interrogation by the KGB. The xmas carols are not enjoyable, in fact I wish I was deaf.


----------



## manticle (17/12/17)

‘Tis the season to be grumpy,

Fa la la la la la oh **** off.


----------



## mtb (17/12/17)

manticle said:


> ‘Tis the season to be grumpy,
> 
> Fa la la la la la oh **** off.


What I appreciate the most is that you included the appropriate amount of "la's".


----------



## Pnutapper (17/12/17)

I am a contractor, and have been told my RSVP is mandatory at one of my clients' breakup gigs or I lose my work.

Fark these cant's...

I get the need to organise catering numbers, but don't they get that we don't know when our phone will ring, but when it does, we gotta go?

Could be bulk gas leak etc... that is lethal... But even worse, if beer is hitting the floor that is criminal.


----------



## mondestrunken (17/12/17)

Yes I too appreciate manticle's attention to detail.


----------



## manticle (17/12/17)

FYI - my **** off is to Carol, not you. I like clarity in both beer and communication.


----------



## manticle (17/12/17)

Also I’m grumpy


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mate..its great beer...you will love it, something special for Xmas
> 
> 
> ....now if the offered a case on Coopers Vintage......weeellllll......


I was reading that Coopers Vintage is the biggest seller in Tesco's (UK supermarket chain) can't for the life of me understand why Coopers would allow pubs here who have it on tap serve it at about 2 degrees C, just imagine what it would be like through a beer engine at about 10 degrees C.


----------



## mondestrunken (17/12/17)

manticle said:


> FYI - my **** off is to Carol, not you. I like clarity in both beer and communication.


The first time I thought you were swearing at me was just now when you said you weren't.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/12/17)

manticle said:


> Also I’m grumpy


no...im grumpy


----------



## manticle (17/12/17)

I'm swearing at the world


----------



## spog (17/12/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> Just posted in the "Continuing Happiness" thread, so will balance it out here.
> 
> ******* work Christmas parties. What a load of ******* bullshit. This is a busy time of year and my management continually pile more and more work and want everything done before the end of year but then throw, awards events, and at least three Christmas parties each for a different level, team, department, bigger department.
> 
> ...



Best Xmas rant I’ve read, you win.
Fark, the amount of times over the years I’ve had people “want” an extension or pergola etc done 4 weeks before Christmas coz family is coming !
Hmm, planning approval, costing etc. I can’t pull a rabbit out of a hat but I pull a hair outa my arse.
Go get fucked.


----------



## mondestrunken (17/12/17)

i love this thread


----------



## wynnum1 (17/12/17)

Pnutapper said:


> I am a contractor, and have been told my RSVP is mandatory at one of my clients' breakup gigs or I lose my work.
> 
> Fark these cant's...
> 
> ...


Send them a bill for attendance.


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/12/17)

manticle said:


> Are they at least inside normal work hours?



Yes they are within work hours. But you lose at least half a day with each event. That no one wants.

I'm not wanting to work , but also do not like being made to go to pointless parties.


----------



## manticle (17/12/17)

I understand completely. Just if it was outside normal hours and still 'expected' or compulsory, it would be an extra layer of shit.


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/12/17)

Ohh shit yeah. That would be even worse. Don't say it too loud, don't want to give them ideas


----------



## SeeFar (17/12/17)

I love Christmas. Good weather, parties, early knock off if things arent on, beach holidays and (most) people are in a good mood.

The **** is wrong with y'all??!


----------



## Bridges (17/12/17)

Nah, people think the world ends at Christmas. It effing doesn't. I love the bit where I get to have a beer with my brothers, my dad, some work mates. I hate going near a shop or even worse shopping centre at this time of year though. Had some slag drive a trolley into my leg the other day in the super market, I'm trying my best to not get upset so I ignore it continue shopping and turn to reach for a box of cereal, her daughter jumps through as kids do and gets in the way. She's about four and I couldn't care less, but mum starts telling her off! Like a proper look where you're going style rant at the poor kid. Really had to bite my tongue.


----------



## Cerveja (17/12/17)

Just spent an hour with the wife after the MIL rang to say they won't be coming for Xmas lunch after all because her brother decided to stay with his family at his place so MIL and FIL will do the same. I understand why she is seething about the reorganisation of the event but I'm doing farkin cartwheels. Day at home all to ourselves. Kids in the pool. Eat what we wanna eat and when we wanna eat it. Drink what we wanna drink and as much as we want. Zero downside for me.


----------



## Nullnvoid (18/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> I love Christmas. Good weather, parties, early knock off if things arent on, beach holidays and (most) people are in a good mood.
> 
> The **** is wrong with y'all??!



I'm not completely against Christmas. I get to wake up on Christmas morning with all of my kids and see them open their presents. 

That's really all I could wish for.


----------



## Grott (18/12/17)

I remember the kids waking us all up at 5am, now have to ring them at 11 to wake them up for getting here for lunch.
Bastards!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/12/17)

We had our pub social club Xmas party yesterday..

And afternoon of BBQ lunch and free beer from 12:30 till it ran out about 5pm...

It was hard to handle but I had a go at drinking my fair share of beer


----------



## evoo4u (18/12/17)

Stouter said:


> My Brother gave me an "old man alert" for a comment I made earlier today and it's made me think I'm a whinging prick.
> It's true, the older I've got the more things piss me off.


----------



## evoo4u (18/12/17)

Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house everybody felt shitty even the mouse...
Mom at the whore house and dad smoking grass I'd just settled down for a nice piece of ass...
When out on the lawn I heard such a clatter I sprung from my piece to see what's the matter...
Then out on the lawn I saw a big dick I knew in a moment it must be Saint Nick...
He came down the chimney like a bat out of hell I knew in a moment the fucker had fell...
He filled our stockings with pretzels and beer and a big rubber dick for my brother the queer...
He rose up the chimney with a thunderous fart the son of a bitch blew the chimney apart...
He swore and he cursed as he rode out of sight piss on you all and have a hell of a night !!!


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/12/17)

Missed our work Xmas party - it's designed for the institutionalised permanents who are biding time until retirement. Most of them still on the old super scheme where they get 2/3 of finishing salary for the rest of their life.

The rest of us temps and casuals are out in the fields to doing the work.


----------



## wynnum1 (18/12/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Missed our work Xmas party - it's designed for the institutionalised permanents who are biding time until retirement. Most of them still on the old super scheme where they get 2/3 of finishing salary for the rest of their life.
> 
> The rest of us temps and casuals are out in the fields to doing the work.


Old super scheme when can they retire a lot of public servants on old scheme getting out at 55 good for unemployment figures but not for government debt .


----------



## tugger (18/12/17)

Cerveja said:


> Just spent an hour with the wife after the MIL rang to say they won't be coming for Xmas lunch after all because her brother decided to stay with his family at his place so MIL and FIL will do the same. I understand why she is seething about the reorganisation of the event but I'm doing farkin cartwheels. Day at home all to ourselves. Kids in the pool. Eat what we wanna eat and when we wanna eat it. Drink what we wanna drink and as much as we want. Zero downside for me.




I was considering skipping Christmas this year as far as the family lunch. 

My dick head sister in law then said there will be no prawns because it ruins the main meal, that pushed me a bit closer. 
Then mother in law said no cigars this year because they stunk. 
This was the last straw so I told them all we aren’t coming. 

I will be sleeping in, eating all the prawns I want then sitting back with a cigar and a beer or 10. 
**** it.


----------



## Rocker1986 (18/12/17)

First day I've been able to sit and watch a full day's cricket and Perth decides to turn on some shitty weather... fuckin bullshit!


----------



## peekaboo_jones (18/12/17)

My in laws turn for Christmas this year. MIL passed away last week.
Last year we didn't visit my parents place for Xmas because we had a 2week old baby and didn't want to throw her in the car for 4 hours. 
This year we going to the in laws (their turn) and my family is spitting chips cause we won't be at theirs for Xmas, thinking cause last year we didn't make it they probably think automatically changes to the next year.
Zero respect from my family, before and after MIL passed. 
I used to love Xmas, now I don't.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/12/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Old super scheme when can they retire a lot of public servants on old scheme getting out at 55 good for unemployment figures but not for government debt .



Good for those that are on it, but at least they could do some bloody work before they go ... bastards. All us casuals and temps get the work done now while they sit around clock watching.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/12/17)

Cerveja said:


> Just spent an hour with the wife after the* MIL rang to say they won't be coming for Xmas lunch* after all because her brother decided to stay with his family at his place so *MIL and FIL will do the same*. I understand why she is seething about the reorganisation of the event but I'm doing farkin cartwheels. Day at home all to ourselves. Kids in the pool. Eat what we wanna eat and when we wanna eat it. Drink what we wanna drink and as much as we want. Zero downside for me.



Thats a very good Xmas present..

When I was forced to visit the outlaws I always found lots of beer helped ease the pain


----------



## manticle (18/12/17)

There's never enough


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/12/17)

I know, but it helped


----------



## Nullnvoid (18/12/17)

peekaboo_jones said:


> My in laws turn for Christmas this year. MIL passed away last week.
> Last year we didn't visit my parents place for Xmas because we had a 2week old baby and didn't want to throw her in the car for 4 hours.
> This year we going to the in laws (their turn) and my family is spitting chips cause we won't be at theirs for Xmas, thinking cause last year we didn't make it they probably think automatically changes to the next year.
> Zero respect from my family, before and after MIL passed.
> I used to love Xmas, now I don't.



Sorry to hear about your MIL.


----------



## seamad (18/12/17)

Whingers...
I've had to put up with the MIL/FIL at my partners step sisters Christmas party last weekend, then have to back up again with them on Christmas day.


----------



## mtb (18/12/17)

Since we're on the topic of MILs and turd families..

My MIL has gotten in touch with the bastard child of her ex-husband, who by every indication isn't actually the ex-husband's son and is more likely the son of the guy the ex-husband's mistress cheated on him with. Yes that's right, this kid is a bastard within a bastard. Bastardception.
So it's likely this son is in no way related to the MIL - but she's reached out to him over Facebook, invited him to my house for Christmas, along with her terrible self and terrible husband.

And this son is weird. Reached out to my missus, saying he's her long-lost half brother, she figured he must be, not knowing of the deeper bastardry - when she learned of it she suggested a paternity test (surprisingly cheap), he refused but continued to try pushing the relationship. Wifey starts getting a little freaked out - mostly since this guy started messaging her upwards of fifty times a day - and that was five years ago, she hadn't spoken to him since.

Had I known this was coming I would've brewed something MUCH stronger than my usuals for the day. MIL is an alcoholic too, so I'll have to watch my kegs. Ergh.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/12/17)

Just hide in one of your fridges, should take em a while to find you.


----------



## mtb (18/12/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Just hide in one of your fridges, should take em a while to find you.


Might set up a bed in it too. Computer desk wouldn't go astray


----------



## earle (18/12/17)

Ha, 


mtb said:


> Might set up a bed in it too. Computer desk wouldn't go astray


I think you just found a use for the dodgy fridge you bought. Just tint the doors with one way reflective mirror tint and you're laughing.


----------



## Bribie G (18/12/17)

Happy day: the NBN is coming to Kyogle
Leaflet from Telstra promising me 18 Mbps... I really can't wait. That's blindingly fast compared to my current speed on ADSL, isn't it: I mean the figures speak for themselves.






******* morons.


----------



## mtb (18/12/17)

18mbps would be great where I am (also NBN in two weeks, yay). My current connection is 1.5mbps at best.
On a 1TB/month plan, if I downloaded 24/7, I would download a maximum of 700GB. That's right; I couldn't exceed my limit if I tried. If only they'd charge me 70% of the plan considering I can only use 70% of it.

AND THEN they have the nerve to upgrade me to Unlimited downloads! And call me to remind me of this great thing they'd done.

I second the ******* morons bit.


----------



## Airgead (18/12/17)

I'd like to time warp past Xmas. We have to drive from Sydney to Hamilton (Victoria) to visit the in laws each year. The Mil (who has dementia... Not the kind where you become nice and sweet but very forgetful.... The kind where you become nasty and spiteful and paranoid, and very forgetful) will spend the entire time abusing the missus for never ringing, despite the fact that she rings every day, and forgetting who everyone is. And complaining that the nurse who comes each day to give her her meds is stealing from her because she can't find anything. And that the gardener is peeping in her windows. And that the Bil's wife hates her and is plotting against her (while said Bil's wife is in the room sitting next to her). And bitching about the food. And about the fact that she saw a Chinese person in town the other day so they are clearly taking over. And... 

The BIL will go on endlessly about how great Pauline is and what a fantastic job she is doing keeping the country safe from poofters. All while drinking shitty beer.

Then we have to have the big family conference about whether this is the year when the Mil has to move into a nursing home.

What fun.


----------



## SeeFar (18/12/17)

Holy shit, what the hell happened to everyone???!!! It's like Depressives Anonymous in here!

I had a really nice dinner with the Mum last night as she's heading to see her cousins in Syd for Xmas (we were invited and it would have been fun, good folk and lots of nice scotch given the family's heritage, but wife is heavy preggers) and dad has gone OS to see the sister and grandkids but left us the keys to stay at his house on the beach over the break. The inlaws that live OS are funny folk but treat me superduper nice and food is ******* nuts and they ply me with rice whiskey every time. 

I have some beers getting to the age when I can start trying them, got some new wheels for the bike on the way and work is quiet until I go to India halfway through January for a week of kick arse conferences. This part of the year can't last long enough for me!!



But I digress, this is the grumpy-ass rant thrread. So, 

@mtb, yep, I'm in the north and my internet is often around 3mps but has dipped to 0.6 over the last week. To add to that Telstra got in touch to say that they're ending their bundling agreement and charging us an extra $20 a month. Just show me where to throw the Molotov cocktail.....


----------



## madpierre06 (18/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> I have some beers getting to the age when I can start trying them,
> 
> ...



See this is where I get grumpy. By the time my good beers have gotten to this stage, too many QA tastings mean there's about 2 or 3 left, if even that many. Currently have 1 of each of my Biere de Garde and Baltic Porter left, right when I stopped testing them about 3 months ago is when they really hit thewir straps.


----------



## Nullnvoid (18/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> Holy shit, what the hell happened to everyone???!!! It's like Depressives Anonymous in here!
> 
> I had a really nice dinner with the Mum last night as she's heading to see her cousins in Syd for Xmas (we were invited and it would have been fun, good folk and lots of nice scotch given the family's heritage, but wife is heavy preggers) and dad has gone OS to see the sister and grandkids but left us the keys to stay at his house on the beach over the break. The inlaws that live OS are funny folk but treat me superduper nice and food is ******* nuts and they ply me with rice whiskey every time.
> 
> ...



Maybe we can all come to you for Christmas and you can help bring us back into the Christmas spirit  That would be awesome!


----------



## SeeFar (18/12/17)

Ha, a charged keg is entry fee but I have a workshop, a BBQ, an outdoor spa, a backyard big enough for mini-cricket and a hammock. 

Reckon that could make for a good Xmas setup! Only question is what my marriage is worth.


----------



## manticle (18/12/17)

Airgead said:


> I'd like to time warp past Xmas. We have to drive from Sydney to Hamilton (Victoria) to visit the in laws each year. The Mil (who has dementia... Not the kind where you become nice and sweet but very forgetful.... The kind where you become nasty and spiteful and paranoid, and very forgetful) will spend the entire time abusing the missus for never ringing, despite the fact that she rings every day, and forgetting who everyone is. And complaining that the nurse who comes each day to give her her meds is stealing from her because she can't find anything. And that the gardener is peeping in her windows. And that the Bil's wife hates her and is plotting against her (while said Bil's wife is in the room sitting next to her). And bitching about the food. And about the fact that she saw a Chinese person in town the other day so they are clearly taking over. And...
> 
> The BIL will go on endlessly about how great Pauline is and what a fantastic job she is doing keeping the country safe from poofters. All while drinking shitty beer.
> 
> ...




Hamilton is such a picturesque town though.


----------



## Airgead (18/12/17)

It is... But my brew shed is even more picturesque. I'd much rather spend a week there.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/12/17)

Bribie G said:


> Happy day: the NBN is coming to Kyogle
> Leaflet from Telstra promising me 18 Mbps... I really can't wait. That's blindingly fast compared to my current speed on ADSL, isn't it: I mean the figures speak for themselves.
> 
> ******* morons.



Interesting.

NBN* only supply the following speeds 12/1, 25/2, 50/20 & 100/40....

So if Telstra are only offering 18Mbps it means they know full well that the service wont always provide 25Mbps but will give 18Mbps reliably...so they are really cutting corners. Its easier for them to offer a slower speed on the NBN speed tier than get caught up with the TIO/ACCC and providing the full service speed which they know they cant ( well they can but they dont want to spend the extra $$$ to get their network up to spec with NBN ) 


* I work for an ISP that provides NBN services..... I know how the fuckers work


----------



## manticle (18/12/17)

Airgead said:


> It is... But my brew shed is even more picturesque. I'd much rather spend a week there.


I was being sarcastic.

Boring shithole full of teen mums, young kids driving round the block for hours on a wednesday, dull buildings, a shitty pub and a bad Greek restaurant.

Botanical gardens are nice(ish)

I feel your pain.


----------



## Bridgey23 (18/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Thats a very good Xmas present..
> 
> When I was forced to visit the outlaws I always found lots of beer helped ease the pain



I love going to my MIL for Xmas. She owns a pub.


----------



## knot_gillty (18/12/17)

I get along sensationally with my in laws, especially since they only live about 15ks away and we see them at least 3 times a week... HOWEVER, I too don’t like Christmas Day. My wife’s sister and her drug bag fuckhead husband come down from the Gold Coast for just over a week and cause nothing but trouble for the mother in law. Lazy ******* ***** they are and expect to be waited on hand and foot. **** I hate them!! The other sister and her husband are awesome though. Get along great with them too. 

But for the first time in her 39 years my wife will be away from her family for Christmas!! We’re off to Port Stephens on the 22nd, spending 12 nights away in the van with the kids.


----------



## mondestrunken (18/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> Holy shit, what the hell happened to everyone???!!! It's like Depressives Anonymous in here!


Too much joy, peace and goodwill to mankind this time of year for some of us it seems!


----------



## manticle (18/12/17)

Enforced celebration and goodwill is a shit idea. You have a good family, you enjoy spending time, christmas or not. If it doesn’t work for you any other time, why would it now?


----------



## lost at sea (18/12/17)

i too have a case of the sterotypical MIL. shes the type that has to be centre of attention with regards to anything that is happening, the earth clearly rotates around her, she is always the loudest in the room sqwarking even louder than the kids, always trying to get people who are clearly just relaxing todo the most mundane jobs and tasks when she could clearly do them herself. and basically a nosey old mutt that grinds my (and everyone elses) gears. im the newest to the family, and i get blasted from the missus because i take no shit from the mother in law, where as everyone else just accepts her shit and says, "oh thats just how she is, you just learn to live with it". ******* bullshit, i call her out for what she is everytime, take no prisoners with the old mole. 

this year is the FIRST xmas ill be home in my house with my missus and daughter EVER. ive worked the last 5 xmas periods overseas, (work offshore) and i said righto i just want to do xmas morning in our house with the misso and kid.
but no the mole has to try and rope everyone going to her house for breakfast (WTF?) and cant comprehend that ive never experienced xmas with my own family in my own home....needless to say i told her where to go and will be doing as i want. **** your breakfast shit... 

she lives 40 mins away but clearly im going to have to increase this distance to 4 hours...

rant over. cheers


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/12/17)

Merry Christmas herd of people your fuel is now 20% higher $ 
and every farkin idiot is being a nuisance in your way so fukin sware at them and all of them!
Chewing up, actually spewing up all of that overpriced fuel stuck in farkin trafic.

Merry xmas though its all about good spirit. I do succumb to good spirit as anyone.


----------



## warra48 (19/12/17)

knot_gillty said:


> I get along sensationally with my in laws, especially since they only live about 15ks away and we see them at least 3 times a week... HOWEVER, I too don’t like Christmas Day. My wife’s sister and her drug bag fuckhead husband come down from the Gold Coast for just over a week and cause nothing but trouble for the mother in law. Lazy ******* ***** they are and expect to be waited on hand and foot. **** I hate them!! The other sister and her husband are awesome though. Get along great with them too.
> 
> But for the first time in her 39 years my wife will be away from her family for Christmas!! We’re off to Port Stephens on the 22nd, spending 12 nights away in the van with the kids.



Welcome to my part of the world. I'm sure you'll love your time up here. We like to keep it a bit of a hidden treasure, as it is about 30 min off the Pacific Highway, so the majority of people pass it by going up or down the Pacific snailway.. By the way, you'll swing past Murrays Brewery on your way in, so make sure you call in there and take the opportunity to stock up your supplies.


----------



## Dave70 (19/12/17)

warra48 said:


> Welcome to my part of the world. I'm sure you'll love your time up here. *We like to keep it a bit of a hidden treasure,* as it is about 30 min off the Pacific Highway, so the majority of people pass it by going up or down the Pacific snailway.. By the way, you'll swing past Murrays Brewery on your way in, so make sure you call in there and take the opportunity to stock up your supplies.



I dunno, seems like the new black with a few folks I know who are looking for a sea change not to far from Sydney, but keen to avoid the robust criminal activity of the central coast. You should probably start being rude to tourists.


----------



## Grott (19/12/17)

****, another (other than Coopers) parcel from QLD is sitting in Sunshine Vic for delivery to SA. ONLY BEEN 5 DAYS “lite express post”.


----------



## Pnutapper (19/12/17)

Pissed cashed up Bogans are sh!t things.

Where do they all come from at this time of year - Where do they hide for the rest of the year?


----------



## Dave70 (19/12/17)

I'm glad it pissed down in a brief but fairly useless storm yesterday afternoon because all the standing moisture is already lending a wonderful gooey, sweltering edge to todays rapidly climbing heat. A heat thats expected to top out at around 43. I'm already guzzling water like I'm at a rave, only with none of the euphoria and sociability associated with empathogens.


----------



## mtb (19/12/17)

Upshot of these heatwaves though, it's easier to maintain mash temp.


----------



## Grott (19/12/17)

But harder to maintain consistent fermentation temps unless you have multiple stainless double door glass fridges.


----------



## mtb (19/12/17)

Do you guys not?


----------



## knot_gillty (19/12/17)

warra48 said:


> Welcome to my part of the world. I'm sure you'll love your time up here. We like to keep it a bit of a hidden treasure, as it is about 30 min off the Pacific Highway, so the majority of people pass it by going up or down the Pacific snailway.. By the way, you'll swing past Murrays Brewery on your way in, so make sure you call in there and take the opportunity to stock up your supplies.



Murray’s Brewery? I’ll be heading there for sure. I’ll look it up when I’m there. 




Dave70 said:


> I dunno, seems like the new black with a few folks I know who are looking for a sea change not to far from Sydney, but keen to avoid the robust criminal activity of the central coast. You should probably start being rude to tourists.



Ive been keeping my eye on a few properties up that way if we decide to move interstate. My biggest gripe about NSW though is the shit you have to go through just to go for a hunt!


----------



## wynnum1 (19/12/17)

mtb said:


> Upshot of these heatwaves though, it's easier to maintain mash temp.


Can a mash be done in a closed car in the sun.


----------



## mtb (19/12/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Can a mash be done in a closed car in the sun.


I don't see why not.. Maybe don't leave your kids in there to keep an eye on it though.


----------



## Dave70 (19/12/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Can a mash be done in a closed car in the sun.



Not only that, you can enjoy a nice piece of lamb with it.


----------



## Bribie G (19/12/17)

mtb said:


> Since we're on the topic of MILs and turd families..
> 
> My MIL has gotten in touch with the bastard child of her ex-husband, who by every indication isn't actually the ex-husband's son and is more likely the son of the guy the ex-husband's mistress cheated on him with. Yes that's right, this kid is a bastard within a bastard. Bastardception.
> So it's likely this son is in no way related to the MIL - but she's reached out to him over Facebook, invited him to my house for Christmas, along with her terrible self and terrible husband.
> ...



I just had a similar conversation with someone: I have two sons who aren't likely to reproduce, one brother, one niece and one cousin. My dad was an only child and my mother had one sister who had an only child (my cousin) and I can't imagine what it's like to have a big and complex family and the more I see of the modern dispersed family the more I think I've dodged a bullet or two. All those people whizzing around doing each other down or poking their noses in etc. On the other hand you have a huge support network if you are lucky, or on the other hand a mob of people telling you for your whole life "don't open that business or do that uni course, you're not up to it". Like they say you can choose your friends but you can't choose your family. Sounds like a plan to me haha


----------



## Bribie G (19/12/17)

Hey Stu, thanks for that info on NBN speeds, when I get canvassed by various NBN providers - as no doubt I will once Kyogle comes online - I'll use that info to beat them round the ears.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/12/17)

Bribie G said:


> Hey Stu, thanks for that info on NBN speeds, when I get canvassed by various NBN providers - as no doubt I will once Kyogle comes online - I'll use that info to beat them round the ears.



Just get in touch and I will put you onto the sales team....


----------



## SeeFar (19/12/17)

Yep, small dispersed family here too. 

No complaints from me.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/12/17)

Small dispersed family here too. Sometimes saddened by that but very rarely when I see many other examples that make me feel lucky. 

I know people have many bigger problems but bugger I just split my big toe nail. This is after I washed the blood off. I just did that when the rubbish bin got stuck and nudged it (wearing thongs). Oh that dirty bottom of the bin busted toenail scenario. I clicked it back in place like a broken bone although pitty it wont set like bone. That left quadrant is going to come off sometime down the track...Yay!


----------



## mtb (19/12/17)

There is nothing I prefer more to fill my screen than a crusty, bloody toe. And in high-res too! You spoil me @Danscraftbeer


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/12/17)

Your welcome. Christmas is for sharing.

Depending how it goes i may be able to post it on the infection photos thread.


----------



## lost at sea (19/12/17)

Pnutapper said:


> Pissed cashed up Bogans are sh!t things.
> 
> Where do they all come from at this time of year - Where do they hide for the rest of the year?




west of the dividing range.... harvest season all over. money to burn this time of year. we really need to fill that gap in the wall back up.


----------



## lost at sea (19/12/17)

knot_gillty said:


> Murray’s Brewery? I’ll be heading there for sure. I’ll look it up when I’m there.



think its just finished the rebuild after the fire gutted the non brewery part also. perfect timing for ya.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (20/12/17)

Caught the lurgy from hell yesterday flying with wife and bubs to Perth for Xmas.
8 hours of feverish sweating /coughing interspersed by screaming baby. At least bubs lungs are working well.


----------



## manticle (20/12/17)

You must have drunk some of the tap water.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (20/12/17)

Whatever it was (is) I do not recommended it.
On the upside, I have now an excuse not to attend numerous mother group tea parties.
On the downside. I cannot pick up my beautiful daughter for fear of infecting her.


----------



## zensome (21/12/17)

**** auspost and their slowness, items ordered online from a NZ company picked up by DHL and sent to Brisbane, cleared customs and in DHL sorting facility then passed on to auspost for final 65kms delivery, all within 13hrs.......auspost 3 days to deliver WTF!!!


----------



## wynnum1 (21/12/17)

zensome said:


> **** auspost and their slowness, items ordered online from a NZ company picked up by DHL and sent to Brisbane, cleared customs and in DHL sorting facility then passed on to auspost for final 65kms delivery, all within 13hrs.......auspost 3 days to deliver WTF!!!


Would be asking DHL for a refund .


----------



## Rocker1986 (21/12/17)

Why? It's not DHL's fault that Aus post are slow as a wet week. It is annoying though, if I order stuff inside Australia it normally gets to me in a few days which is fine but overseas mail takes fuckin ages. Gets into Sydney in like two days then another week or more to go from Sydney to Brisbane. Ridiculous.


----------



## wynnum1 (21/12/17)

Where are you fastway can deliver on the same day so why is DHL using snail mail must be getting very cheap.


----------



## Rocker1986 (21/12/17)

In Brisbane. I dunno, any DHL packages I've had have been delivered by DHL, or if they are given to Aus Post they usually get to me the day after Auspost picks them up.


----------



## SeeFar (21/12/17)

Yep, had an item take 36 hours from ordering to get from the UK to Syd. Then it took 5 days to get to Canberra.

Auspost needs to be burned to the ground and rebuilt by people who _aren't_ touched in the head.


----------



## Feldon (21/12/17)

Its more AustPost in NSW. The Sydney operation has long been a basket case. Rest of Oz in pretty good.


----------



## SeeFar (21/12/17)

I hope you're counting the ACT as part of NSW then.....


----------



## Feldon (21/12/17)

You're surrounded. Surrender.


----------



## knot_gillty (21/12/17)

Being stuck at bloody work for a 12 hour day on your last day before having 2 months off and sitting here waiting for a job all day!! Don’t mind having a relax every now and then but **** me, this is just shit!! Send us home already, there’s no bloody leaks! (Work at a power station, just had a major outage and we’re commissioning it to run again so you lot can brew beer.... you’re welcome!! Haha.)


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/12/17)

Stick a fork in me, I'm done.

3 days at the in-laws and 7 to go.

Serenity now. Serenity now. Serenity now. Serenity now. Serenity now......


----------



## Grott (23/12/17)

Only one way to handle that.....drink drink drink


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/12/17)

Given the in laws very low opinion and negative comments about our parenting skills, I can't see how how drinking will hurt......


----------



## manticle (23/12/17)

Why on earth did you sign up for ten days?

Next year have a break if it won't get you murdered, then limit to two full days, one night, the following year. Or two nights but leave first thing on the third day.


----------



## mondestrunken (23/12/17)

Getting totally schnitzel in these situations is a bit of a double edged sword. It sounds like a good idea... until people start saying what they actually think of each other.


----------



## Blind Dog (23/12/17)

madpierre06 said:


> See this is where I get grumpy. By the time my good beers have gotten to this stage, too many QA tastings mean there's about 2 or 3 left, if even that many. Currently have 1 of each of my Biere de Garde and Baltic Porter left, right when I stopped testing them about 3 months ago is when they really hit thewir straps.


Brew double batches for the good stuff. Saves so much heartache down the track


----------



## madpierre06 (23/12/17)

Blind Dog said:


> Brew double batches for the good stuff. Saves so much heartache down the track



Yeah, got to make that a plan. And resisting the urge to keep on QA'ing.


----------



## SeeFar (23/12/17)

I deliberately left all my brews at home whilst I go away to the coast. At least that will give them one more week to condition than they otherwise would have had


----------



## spog (23/12/17)

I’ve been doing shift work so have to be mindful of drinking and workplace rbt.
This arvo I had a bit of a clean up in the shed and ditched my notes from the beer Advent Calendar the missus gave me....not fuckn happy.
Grrrr. (Dickhead)


----------



## knot_gillty (24/12/17)

When you’re on a 1,000km trip and your air con shits itself with about 250kms to go and you still haven’t gone through Sydney!!! On a 35 degree day! And NO ONE in Sydney can bloody drive properly! 

Was pretty happy when we got here, beer was cold so that’s a plus.


----------



## knot_gillty (24/12/17)

Oh, and also when your trying to sit on the speed limit but the wankers all around you sit about 5-10kph under it and they see a speed camera and hit the breaks. What the **** is with that??!!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/12/17)

knot_gillty said:


> Oh, and also when your trying to sit on the speed limit but the wankers all around you sit about 5-10kph under it and they see a speed camera and hit the breaks. What the **** is with that??!!


A bit of Nanny state phobia and revenue phobia and the self awareness of their own incompetence and clueless of speedlimits too probably.


----------



## SeeFar (24/12/17)

I was so happy to leave Sydney because of that nanny state and "hard on crime" bullshit.


----------



## mondestrunken (24/12/17)

Had a couple of rum balls here, and now that the torture of mall shopping is over:
May your beer be blessed with malty, hoppy goodness and no infection, diacetyl or oxidation.


----------



## Elz (24/12/17)

Continuing rant... . Dickheads who think the whole world revolves around them. It’s not about you stupid it’s about the beer (and the rest of the world!)
Cheers 
Elz


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/12/17)

mondestrunken said:


> Had a couple of rum balls here, and now that the torture of mall shopping is over:
> May your beer be blessed with malty, hoppy goodness and no infection, diacetly and oxidation.


In contrary to this thread. My xmas beers this year are the best ever. Nine different types. 4 on tap, 5 Draught bottled. Then Vic Swap meet varieties. So merry very good beer xmas for meee and hope that happiness is in abundance among fellow home brewers.


----------



## wynnum1 (27/12/17)

knot_gillty said:


> When you’re on a 1,000km trip and your air con shits itself with about 250kms to go and you still haven’t gone through Sydney!!! On a 35 degree day! And NO ONE in Sydney can bloody drive properly!
> 
> Was pretty happy when we got here, beer was cold so that’s a plus.


Look on the bright side could have had major car problems try fixing that at Christmas can still drive without aircon..


----------



## koshari (27/12/17)

Dreaded heartburn struck again last night. Not pleasent at all.


----------



## Coalminer (27/12/17)

koshari said:


> Dreaded heartburn struck again last night. Not pleasent at all.


Don't ignore it. Get medical advice


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/12/17)

Sound advice there, re flux,damaged cell tissue, cancer.


----------



## Grott (27/12/17)

“again” Is it a common occurrence and note by a doctor? Are you self diagnosing? If so get proper medical advise and not “dr google”


----------



## koshari (27/12/17)

I been to the doc. Problem is it happens very infrequently (once every 4 to 6 months ) and i dont like taking the prescriptions everyday. If i i anticipate it will roll up i generally take em but last night came a bit out of the blue.


----------



## SeeFar (27/12/17)

Zantac to get you through the night and chewable quickeze to cover you whilst the Zantac digests. 

I ignored it and ended up with ulcers. Chocolate triggers me without fail.


----------



## timmi9191 (27/12/17)

Try a teaspoon of bicarb in the evening.


----------



## knot_gillty (27/12/17)

I used to get reflux pretty bad. Lived on a pack and a bit of quikeze a day for a while. Ended up seeing the doc about it and had severe stomach ulcers. I blame the missus and her old girl... anyway, put me on nexium and it’s stopped the reflux but I have to take them often. Used to be one a day for many, many years but now it’s pretty much when I think I’ll need them. Comes on when I’m drinking because of what I eat with it all...


----------



## Danscraftbeer (27/12/17)

Definitely worth thinking about the food you eat. Its your body disagreeing with something. Sausages?, highly processed foods. Gut health has been lost in mainstream modern diet due to eating dead foods, sterile, no cultures loaded with preservative chemistry.
Don't fear acidic as many people do our gut works in acidics. All live culture foods that are good gut health are all acidic. Its certain chemistry in highly processed food that may get me sometimes. Sausage additives, a list of ingredients with 25 letter names you cant pronounce or identify is all up there.
Unsweetened natural Yoghurt with breakfast and dinner deserts can be a simple preventative as in maintaining good gut health etc.
$0.02


----------



## SeeFar (28/12/17)

Excessive boozing will hurt me as well, regardless of what I eat with it. Red onion is out as are most Shiraz. 

Nexium is great as it manages the mech that creates some of the acids (proton pump inhibitor, but can’t recall the details more than it switches some enzymey thing off) but you have to load and it takes days before it works. 

For fast and intermittent relief for when you eat/drink bad stuff, Zantac and quickeze are the ticket. If you gotta take that shit more than once a week, see the doc and get PPIs. 

My mum used to work for a belly quack.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/12/17)

timmi9191 said:


> Try a teaspoon of bicarb in the evening.



Also is a fantastic laxative


----------



## Grott (28/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Also is a fantastic laxative



An infected brew, same result and gives some reason for drinking it. And people pay money for those bowel cleansing products. Mmm perhaps there is a market here? Drink it or have an enema could be a good sales pitch choice.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/12/17)

Grott...you will make millions...millions I say


----------



## good4whatAlesU (30/12/17)

Two days to go.

So far I've survived an interstate flight with baby, a raging flu, 3 Christmas parties, 6 momma catchup groups, a birthday party and 10 days of bickering inlaws.

I am looking forward to getting home and seeing how my brew is getting on.....


----------



## wynnum1 (2/1/18)

Official Online Store of the Australian _cricket_ team have a look at the worthless shit they are trying to sell and the price when is a current affair going to do a story about this scam or maybe not because there channel 9 and getting there cut.


----------



## mtb (2/1/18)

Right after the Neighbour From Hell who waters their garden too much - stay tuned for the online store with silly prices!!


----------



## mondestrunken (4/1/18)

wynnum1 said:


> Official Online Store of the Australian _cricket_ team have a look at the worthless shit they are trying to sell and the price when is a current affair going to do a story about this scam or maybe not because there channel 9 and getting there cut.


Yeah I always wondered who buys those $10K framed bats with a couple of autographs. I guess someone must because they keep selling them...


----------



## Bridges (5/1/18)

Apparently forced to sell it at gun point. 
At least according to my most trusted news source.


----------



## Dave70 (5/1/18)

Bridges said:


> Apparently forced to sell it at gun point.
> At least according to my most trusted news source.



Man, that news source has_ all _the scoops! 
Subbed.

http://www.betootaadvocate.com/head...ld-out-of-white-eggs-on-first-day-summernats/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/1/18)

At least the Betoota Advocate is believable compared to the shit from Murdoch's rags


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/1/18)

Oh I hate fixing computer problems. The way it robs you of hours and gives you excruciating frustration. I have three and have some nightmares with all three! they say bad things come in three's is that it? Just now sorting through a bunch of problems and had a page with all my passwords open (the offline pc) lent my mobile on the keyboard and somehow wiped out all my passwords!? Page went blank, simple thing to shut down the page and not save, re open should be as original, but nope! Dissapeared!, all gone! unrecoverable! 

My home pc laptop crippled so I'll lose everything on that too! Prior to backing up. Cant watch Netflix! Hwappy New PC year!


----------



## droid (14/1/18)

Had two weeks holidays, going back to work tomorrow
dropped a tailshaft in the first week of hols ...$2k to replace
The next day I fell off my scooter (the skatepark variety) and sprained my right hand/thumb and a massive corky on the left thigh as I landed on the side of the scooter. Smacked the head on the ground too but luckily was wearing a helmet...no golf for the remainder of the hols or much else
Went and saw the latest Star-Wars and came out to find someone had ran into the front fender of our (brand new second hand) BMW M-Sport and not left us a note. We'd only recently replaced our old Subaru B4 Twin turbo because someone pulled out in front of us and the Subi was written off.
That's the three things...but wait there's more
Went out for a nice boat cruise on a friends boat and came back to a dead Touareg, jump started it and there's apparently some other sinister issue draining the battery
Played hide and seek yesterday and ran up to the side of the hot water system quickly to hide and gouged the forehead on some valve release thing

I'm ready to go back to work...thank Christ I didn't get on a plane


----------



## manticle (14/1/18)

You forgot to add that new star wars is the dumbest film since the last mad max and both are dumber than a whole season of full house.


----------



## droid (14/1/18)

manticle said:


> You forgot to add that new star wars is the dumbest film since the last mad max and both are dumber than a whole season of full house.



I could watch Daisy Ridley play Rey all day - simple motives for a simple man I guess and as you know I have a few Roos loose in the top paddock


----------



## Grott (14/1/18)

droid, **** me why you take holidays!?


----------



## manticle (14/1/18)

droid said:


> I could watch Daisy Ridley play Rey all day - simple motives for a simple man I guess and as you know I have a few Roos loose in the top paddock


Ridley and del toro both held me back from hurling molotovs at the projector.


----------



## Bribie G (14/1/18)

I am your father Manticle.


----------



## manticle (14/1/18)

It’s entirely possible. I’m adopted and we both really like beer.


----------



## Bridges (14/1/18)

New star wars was not on the same level of stupid as mad max. Not even close. I'm a star wars tragic and didn't think it was great, but I am hoping that the next film which it set up hits it out of the park. If you want bad star wars look up Hayden Christensen talking about sand.


----------



## manticle (14/1/18)

I love sw and mm but both recent offerings were as dumb as Trump

What the **** is kylo ren?
Why does everything blow up in mad max?
Why is that redheaded villain so pathetic? Did he lose his handbag?
So many whys.


----------



## Benn (14/1/18)

My feelings are hurt, I really liked Fury Road.


----------



## manticle (14/1/18)

I don’t like avocado either


----------



## Benn (14/1/18)

Yeah me neither. No avocado's in the wasteland, soils gone sour.


----------



## spog (14/1/18)

If anyone should be encased in body plaster it’s Droid.
Please, please stay indoors and away from all others.


----------



## spog (14/1/18)

manticle said:


> I love sw and mm but both recent offerings were as dumb as Trump
> 
> What the **** is kylo ren?
> Why does everything blow up in mad max?
> ...



The inside goss is that someone shat in said handbag, that’s why he’s cranky.
Haven’t seen the latest SW but will....I’m a fan.


----------



## Bridges (14/1/18)

Kylo Ren is Han and Leia's son. In a strange piece of casting they hired an actor that looked entirely unlike them both. I agree his character is sort of crap, I still don't see any reason why he would turn to the dark side, or choose to emulate his Grand Father who turned away from the dark side. (In a very catholic move recanting on his death bed!) and yes that red headed villain "General Hux" crappy name and all doesn't do much, as I said I'm hoping the payoff for a film that just advanced the story a little is in the next film.
As for Fury Road I'm pretty sure the screen play read as follows. "They drive into the desert for some reason amidst lots of shit blowing up turn around and come back to where they left from amidst more shit exploding The End." I felt dumber for having watched it and yet for some reason it rates highly on rotten tomatoes and imdb.


----------



## manticle (14/1/18)

I know his lineage but I still have the same question. Maybe he wagged special ed classes.

Yes to your review of FR. Even more shameful that Tom Hardy agreed to be in it because I reckon he's generally great.


----------



## spog (14/1/18)

Ahh then watch Taboo on Netflix 
Taboo was made by and stars Tom Hardy it’s pretty damned good.


----------



## manticle (14/1/18)

Taboo is great


----------



## mondestrunken (15/1/18)

Benn said:


> My feelings are hurt, I really liked Fury Road.


+1. The 'story' of Fury Road is cars drive around in the desert and shit gets blown up. If that's the expectations you went in with, it was actually pretty good.
As for Star Wars, I sensibly gave up on it after Episode 1.


----------



## Grott (15/1/18)

manticle said:


> Taboo is great


Top series


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/1/18)

manticle said:


> I know his lineage but I still have the same question. Maybe he wagged special ed classes.
> 
> Yes to your review of FR. Even more shameful that Tom Hardy agreed to be in it because I reckon he's generally great.


Even more eye rolling is just how much praise and credit Hardy got for the lamest lack of acting and dialog roll I've ever seen him play. He has shown so much more talent in other rolls that don't get any were near as much recognition if any.
But I still liked the new Mad Max even it it was more like Marvel style. Enjoyable nonsense.


----------



## Dave70 (15/1/18)

This was so much better than that Par Lap movie. Mad Max was dead to me after version 2. Tina Turner? Soundtrack? Get fucked..


----------



## manticle (15/1/18)

Can't top a film with a character called 'Toecutter'


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/1/18)

but the new one throws some colorfull words. Confacimus! Shlanger! Smeg! um, cant remember many more but funny reading the character names in the credits.


----------



## mondestrunken (15/1/18)

Was going to complain about a couple of things but I'll just channel flight of the conchords:
Too many motheruckers ucking with my shi.


----------



## knot_gillty (15/1/18)

How ******* lazy teenage kids are these days!! My daughter turns 15 on the 24th but won’t walk to her friends house and home again who lives about 700m away... Gave the old “when I was your age” tale (which is actually true though!) that when I was her age I used to walk about 3-4kms to my mates house just go for a fish down the river or ride the motorbikes etc. Pisses me off the most that the missus caves in to it all and chauffeurs her around. 

Maybe it’s just a ******* female thing??!!


----------



## Brewnicorn (15/1/18)

knot_gillty said:


> How ******* lazy teenage kids are these days!! My daughter turns 15 on the 24th but won’t walk to her friends house and home again who lives about 700m away... Gave the old “when I was your age” tale (which is actually true though!) that when I was her age I used to walk about 3-4kms to my mates house just go for a fish down the river or ride the motorbikes etc. Pisses me off the most that the missus caves in to it all and chauffeurs her around.
> 
> Maybe it’s just a ******* female thing??!!



700m! Shiiiiit. 

I hear you. A mate & I used to ride out bikes 7km across Toowoomba from Harristown to the range shopping centre up a big bloody hill just to look in the hobby shop at shit we couldn’t afford. I wonder what would have happened to me if I’d have asked for a lift there...

Mate in that 1400m round trip get on the web & buy yourself a home brew related treat & take the edge off.


----------



## Mardoo (16/1/18)

Have you offered to walk with her? I realise teen and Dad, but maybe that would get her over the line.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/1/18)

Show her what 14 year old Jade Hameister has achieved.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (16/1/18)

Ahhh... back in the good old days. 12km to school on a pushy for us (single speed), at -6 degrees in winter. By the time we got to school, if we had just showered - our hair was covered in ice. No helmets of course.

The old man reckoned he was driving the tractor by the age of 8, had his two front teeth knocked out by the hand crank kicking back. and a wrist broken. Reckoned he never stayed home from school when sick because the farm work was harder than going to school anyway.


----------



## knot_gillty (16/1/18)

Mardoo said:


> Have you offered to walk with her? I realise teen and Dad, but maybe that would get her over the line.



Couple of younger kids at home to watch otherwise I would. 

She’s not completely lazy, I’ll give her that. It’s just when it comes to walking to a friends house. She’s recently been selected into the U15’s development squad with a possible gig in the U16’s & U18’s in the girls football district Representative team down here in Gippsland, Gippsland Power. Loves her sport but just won’t walk to a friends. Good netballer too...


----------



## manticle (16/1/18)

She might just feel threatened (and embarassed to admit it).


----------



## knot_gillty (16/1/18)

manticle said:


> She might just feel threatened (and embarassed to admit it).



Nah, she’s just lazy. Not intimidated by much.


----------



## Grott (16/1/18)

Perhaps I’ve missed something but have you asked her why she won’t walk? Between home and where she is going is there someone/house she is frightened of? I find laziness in not a short walk but not with sport a bit strange.
There must be something.


----------



## knot_gillty (16/1/18)

Grott said:


> Perhaps I’ve missed something but have you asked her why she won’t walk? Between home and where she is going is there someone/house she is frightened of? I find laziness in not a short walk but not with sport a bit strange.
> There must be something.



Yep, I’ve asked. Her answer is can’t be bothered. I’m telling you, lazy! Haha. I think she thinks because she does sport she doesn’t need to do anything else. We’re in an extremely friendly, small town in country Victoria. Not much happens here and we know lots of people on the way to her friends house. 

About the only thing she’s frightened of (that she lets on about anyway) is moths....


----------



## knot_gillty (16/1/18)

Hold the phone guys, she’s just said she wants to walk around there and then go for a walk... WTF?! Perhaps all is not lost?!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (16/1/18)

knot_gillty said:


> Hold the phone guys, she’s just said she wants to walk around there and then go for a walk... WTF?! Perhaps all is not lost?!



Prolly been reading this thread!


----------



## knot_gillty (16/1/18)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Prolly been reading this thread!



Hahahaha. Wouldn’t surprise me.


----------



## Grott (16/1/18)

knot_gillty said:


> Hold the phone guys, she’s just said she wants to walk around there and then go for a walk... WTF?! Perhaps all is not lost?!



It’s bloody obvious, she knows Grott’s on the case


----------



## manticle (16/1/18)

She said 'scared? Me scared? I'll fuckin' show 'em. Stick scared up ya mashtun AHB'.


----------



## Benn (16/1/18)

Maybe (I’m really hoping) messages have disappeared because the sender has been banned/booted rather than admin rifling through our pm’s coz I’m also missing a pm....


----------



## mtb (16/1/18)

They've pinched a convo from my inbox too. Not happy.


----------



## mtb (16/1/18)

The author of the deleted PM still appears on a member lookup. Not sure what's gone on there but at miminum I would expect communication from the perpetrator.


----------



## indica86 (16/1/18)

Really?
Not impressed if that is the case.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/1/18)

What have you guys done? Or whats going down? Actually I'm not that interested in beer forum wars In fact I like the idea of more. Expansion of Australian brewing shared knowledge etc. Brewers united etc. All good vibes amongst brewers and available lines of communication?


----------



## Rocker1986 (16/1/18)

Does it matter? Private messages should be left as just that. The only time they should be looked at or deleted or whatever by admin is if a member has been receiving messages they don't like/abusive shit etc. and complained about it. Otherwise leave them be. 

Sent from my Agora 4G+ using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/1/18)

Rocker1986 said:


> Does it matter? Private messages should be left as just that. The only time they should be looked at or deleted or whatever by admin is if a member has been receiving messages they don't like/abusive shit etc. and complained about it. Otherwise leave them be.
> 
> Sent from my Agora 4G+ using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


The way I see it is this is a residence provided by someone. I would expect any ongoings/ private message to be readable or at least accessible by the admin and moderators. But that's just me...


----------



## manticle (16/1/18)

The reason pms are historically accessible by admin (not mods) is in case of legal proceedings occurring.

That’s the only time they should be accessed, unless a member makes a report displaying part or all.


----------



## spog (16/1/18)

knot_gillty said:


> Yep, I’ve asked. Her answer is can’t be bothered. I’m telling you, lazy! Haha. I think she thinks because she does sport she doesn’t need to do anything else. We’re in an extremely friendly, small town in country Victoria. Not much happens here and we know lots of people on the way to her friends house.
> 
> About the only thing she’s frightened of (that she lets on about anyway) is moths....



Must be related ( some how) to my Daughter, who is terrified of moths.
And wants to be a Bluey, Copper.


----------



## spog (16/1/18)

Danscraftbeer said:


> The way I see it is this is a residence provided by someone. I would expect any ongoings/ private message to be readable or at least accessible by the admin and moderators. But that's just me...



Rocker1986 is bang on the money.
Monitoring is monitoring but ......
Not directed at you Danscraftbeer.
P C ,pfft.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/1/18)

malt junkie said:


> This residence exists because of us, if our privacy is invalid, why would we stay.
> 
> Cocko was about to ask me out on a date and all (chcolate{stout}, movies... **** swap will never be the same)... now he thinks everyone will know
> **** trolling PM's thats just low ass crap!




I think its just my cynicism to expect low ass crap as modern day society online norm. Everything you do is monitored.
But forget about all that its good to have brewing forums and of course its strength is the community developed. I wish all brewing forums well etc. I'm just out of the loop on this current day forum politics. Always does come down to the head of state connecting with the interest of the community though.

Aww politics.


----------



## malt junkie (16/1/18)

DCB I vote for beer! And more beer ... and sex ... and ....ok that's not quite legal... um ...Karma

heh politics

Mike


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/1/18)

oh your bad and my bad. Its spelled Arse! This is Australia even if this forum is American owned.
Its spelled as Arse!
There was rant about this some cuppla hundred pages ago.


----------



## Coalminer (17/1/18)

Maybe Admin is concerned about the possibility of providing a service and it being used for illegal purposes. Currently 43,243 members


----------



## knot_gillty (17/1/18)

spog said:


> Must be related ( some how) to my Daughter, who is terrified of moths.
> And wants to be a Bluey, Copper.



My daughter was also thinking of being a copper. Not anymore though, wants to play AFLW...


----------



## mondestrunken (17/1/18)

malt junkie said:


> This residence exists because of us, if our privacy is invalid, why would we stay.


You can check out any time you want, but you can never leave!


----------



## spog (18/1/18)

Got the day off today due to the forecast weather and was going to brew but we’re forecast 40 degrees, which going by past experience means a blackout .
Then I realised that after stripping my brew kettle for a good clean I haven’t reassembled it. 
Double bugga.
So it’s reassemble at test day today for me.


----------



## Grott (18/1/18)

spog said:


> Got the day off today due to the forecast weather



Ha ha please explain spog, so you don’t have to turn up until it gets too hot either?


----------



## spog (18/1/18)

I work for Viterra and operate the trippers, these are big distributors on the conveyors on the top of the silos.
Basically I drive them back and forth so the grain goes into various storage cells.
I’m unloading trains atm but due to the high fire risk the trains aren’t running.
If a wheel locks it could throw sparks and the trains run through the country areas so it’s a no go.


----------



## spog (18/1/18)

On the top of these, at this time of year on hot days it can reach 50 degrees.
Add the grain dust and concrete it’s as dry as a chip and sfa ventilation.

When I snapped the pic I also saw this.[
ATTACH=full]111159[/ATTACH]
What an excellent piece of parking.





Nice morning here today.


----------



## spog (18/1/18)

Hmm got the last 2 pics arse about


----------



## Zorco (18/1/18)

i hate that crap... matching cars is so old


----------



## spog (18/1/18)

Zorco said:


> i hate that crap... matching cars is so old



Ha, interestingly it was 2 couples traveling together and were very knowledgeable about the area....being visitors.
Yeah I overheard their conversation.
When I slowed down to pull in the driver of the 2nd vehicle was getting out, when he saw me he quickly reversed so I couldn’t park too close to his precious car.
I could have, possibly could have given him the, your a wanker look.
Actually I must have because when I started taking pics he was giving me the evil eye.


----------



## spog (18/1/18)

And I forgot to add, a case of they have so we must too.
Keeping up with the Jones’s is very important.


----------



## Zorco (18/1/18)

love having you around spog


----------



## spog (18/1/18)

Are you Sir, suggesting that I may at times be a shit stirrer?
.....fuckn A.
At times I can’t resist.


----------



## spog (19/1/18)

Not a rant more of a sook.
I’m sorting a controller for my kettle /control panel upgrade using a 3600w 5 star element.
And after lots a research etc I find this,




.
Currently sold out.....ahh shit!


----------



## koshari (27/1/18)

Just got home from the rodeo but only a choice of great northern and carlton dry. Rodeo was great but i forgot how crap both said beers tasted....


----------



## wynnum1 (28/1/18)

koshari said:


> Just got home from the rodeo but only a choice of great northern and carlton dry. Rodeo was great but i forgot how crap both said beers tasted....


 Love the great northern advertisement that promotes DUI.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (8/9/18)

what the **** happened to the little spot on the left hand side of the screen showing our statuses??? 

Maybe I'm getting old and don't really like change anymore.


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/9/18)

_HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ said:


> what the **** happened to the little spot on the left hand side of the screen showing our statuses???
> 
> Maybe I'm getting old and don't really like change anymore.



That's been gone for like a year now


----------



## Coalminer (14/2/20)

Can't even complain anymore
https://www.theguardian.com/technol...serve-google-for-user-details-over-bad-review


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/2/20)

Coalminer said:


> Can't even complain anymore
> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...serve-google-for-user-details-over-bad-review


Before one goes throwing good money away, it would be a good idea to find out (once one has the information of the poster) whether he/she has the money to pay should he/she lose the law suit.
The strongest castle you can build around you is a castle made of."Nothing"
The guy who told me that, (an ex NAB bank manager) was caught out in a tax scam proved it was true when the ATO took him to court and got zilch


----------



## Frothy Boi (14/2/20)

Coalminer said:


> Can't even complain anymore
> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...serve-google-for-user-details-over-bad-review


Google "asprodontics" looks like google has cleared all the negative reviews, including the one that was the basis of the litigation and a bunch of other recent one star reviews calling him out for taking court action against negative reviewers.

Edit:spellings


----------



## Frothy Boi (14/2/20)

But for real, I read the review, it didn't even sound like they were a troll, just someone who had a shit experience with the business. It must have gotten under this guy's skin just because they had used an anonymous name for their google account. I don't even know anyone who uses their real name with a google account. Not everyone who uses the net anonymously is a troll or cyber criminal, some people just want to retain a bit of privacy.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/2/20)

Harvey Norman gets heaps of bad reviews, and has a revolving door at the small claims, but at least Gerry Harvey is smart enough to ignore the reviews and carry on building his empire. 
It would be interesting to know the percentage of folk reading reviews, I would put my money on 'Not many'


----------



## petesbrew (17/4/20)

Wow, a lot more ads on this site since the last time I logged in!


----------



## Grmblz (18/4/20)

petesbrew said:


> Wow, a lot more ads on this site since the last time I logged in!


Click your profile tab (tab next to envelope top right of screen) click "preferences" scroll down a bit and tick "disable advertising" DONE


----------



## Blackman (18/4/20)

Grmblz said:


> Click your profile tab (tab next to envelope top right of screen) click "preferences" scroll down a bit and tick "disable advertising" DONE


Done.
I didn't know you could turn them off either.


----------



## Malted Mick (19/4/20)

Blackman said:


> Done.
> I didn't know you could turn them off either.


Ditto Thks Grmblz. Made my day as I hate adds and popups!


----------



## petesbrew (24/5/20)

Thanks Grmblz!


----------



## nanuk (25/5/20)

Taxes on Booze
Taxes on Gasoline
Taxes on Air
Taxes on Income

I hate taxes!
State sanctioned theft!

The whole WORLD is going crazy. 
I miss the days when Common Sense ruled more often than not.


----------



## MHB (25/5/20)

nanuk said:


> Snip
> I miss the days when Common Sense ruled more often than not.


When was that exactly? I'm assuming your American so -
Bit like MAGA, begs the questions when was it last great, why did it stop being great, exactly what sort of great do you want back, I mean the 1950-60's were pretty great for WASP males with money, for a lot of people they sucked pretty seriously....
Income tax came in to replace Pole tax, a tax just for being alive. The Babylonians had alcohol tax so that's not new either.
The notion that "Common Sense" is pretty uncommon goes back at least as far as Aristotle
Mark Twain made a bit of a specialty of commenting on common sense, well worth reading.
*Continuing Rant Thread - Get it Off Ya Chest here*
OK
I'm not really fond of right wing dicks, especially on beer forums.
Mark


----------



## nanuk (25/5/20)

So... you assume I'm american? You know what they say about that... Right?

Anyways, I'm not fond of Left Wing morons, so let's leave it at that. (I'm not "right wing")

Taxes are not a good thing. They are over used, misused, and abused.

Common sense... well, if you don't have any, you won't understand.

Here's one thought about USA and MAGA.
WASPs were not the only ones to benefit. But if they didn't benefit, then only the Elites would.
The ultra rich remain so because they are arrogant and selfish.
WASPs have the distinction of being the most generous people in the world.

MAGA.... Think about it for a moment. Slaves brought to America were treated far better than the slaves anywhere else in the world.
Even today, Slavery is practiced in numerous African/Arab countries... and they do NOT fare well.
What other country in the world is as popular as the USA was/is for immigration et al?
How many people do you hear about migrating to Socialist/Communist countries? or African countries?
There are not many places in the world where you can get as successful and wealthy as you want to be without the "Gov't" standing in your way.
the oft misquoted: “The measure of a civilization is how it treats its weakest members.” 
Using that as a benchmark, which do you believe are the top three nations?

There are examples of when idiots made rules for the rest of us, but there were more opportunities for common sense to prevail.

That is one of the main reasons "Western" culture has flourished. Common sense.
Freedom, Liberty, capitalism, interdispersed with personal responsibility has allowed MORE people to rise from poverty than any other ideologies. again, common sense.

Now, you may not agree with me, and you are free to have your opinions, and you are free to move to China to live in your utopia. But I'm sure, if you use what little common sense you may retain... you'll see the error of your ways.


----------



## philrob (25/5/20)

OK, you're not really "American", as in USA, you're Canadian. Too darned cold most of the year.
Common sense has never ruled the yeast. Right from the off, the fall in the Garden of Eden didn't follow common sense, and it never got better after that.
Recorded history is littered with classic examples of lack of common sense.
And to put it in perspective, a slave is a slave, no matter how well treated they may be or have been in comparison.
As for the USA (if that's one of your top 3), there's not a lot of common sense being displayed (with exceptions) in dealing with the corona virus crisis. And how many of the poor from the slums there wouldn't want to be millionaires, but have absolutely no chance of making it out of their situation. I'd much rather be in Australia, where we at least have a reasonable (but not perfect) social support system. And we don't walk down the street here waiting to be gunned down at any moment by someone lacking common sense, or mentally deranged, or even by the finest, the cops, who shoot first and ask questions later.
Common sense, it disappeared from the first moment in recorded history, and hasn't made much of a comeback.
But if you are happy where you are, then all the best to you.


----------



## CJW (25/5/20)

Common Sense... otherwise known as any opinion that agrees with your own opinions and biases.


----------



## MHB (25/5/20)

Just a few points
_"Anyways, I'm not fond of Left Wing morons, so let's leave it at that. (I'm not "right wing")"_
Well to the right of where I'm standing old son.

_"the oft misquoted: “The measure of a civilization is how it treats its weakest members.”
Using that as a benchmark, which do you believe are the top three nations?"_
Be hard to pick three, would normally regard Canada very highly, one of the great social democracies. Doesn't mean I agree with everyone who lives there (or here for that matter). Very hard to measure a civilization one I have always liked is "the distance one puts between oneself and their feces"

_"MAGA.... Think about it for a moment. Slaves brought to America were treated far better than the slaves anywhere else in the world"_
An argument that we must be good because we weren't as bad as we could have been, sorry a step too far.
Mark

PS
Yes I an aware of the irony of quoting Moynihan in my sig, mostly a bit of a right wing dick, but showed occasional flashes of brilliance.
M


----------



## Grmblz (25/5/20)

I asked a very smart man (by my standards) a simple question, "do you have to be a lying, self absorbed piece of sht to become a politician, or does being a politician turn an otherwise decent person into a lying self absorbed piece of sht?"
He considered the question for quite some time then said "I think it's a bit of both, it doesn't much matter where the start line is, the finish line is always the same"
Admittedly there a few, a very few, that manage to retain their scruples, but they are few and far between, and it doesn't seem to matter too much which piece of dirt you occupy.


----------



## CJW (25/5/20)

Grmblz said:


> He considered the question for quite some time then said "I think it's a bit of both, it doesn't much matter where the start line is, the finish line is always the same"


Which is a good argument, IMHO, to limit the terms of politicians. Get rid of the "lifers", that by the time they get to parliament are already jaded and cynical from their time is student politics and working as staffers "earning" their right to hand picked pre-selection in a safe seat.

Politicians should be able to serve for more than a single term, but I don't think the electorate get any value from their 20th term.


----------



## YAPN (25/5/20)

nanuk said:


> I hate taxes!


Without tax the currency becomes worthless. 

Governments with a sovereign currency create and destroy money in order to manage the economy. If you take away the ability to destroy money (taxes) it would limit their ability to create money for universal free health care (Medicare, in Australia), free public education, childcare rebates, maternity/paternity leave, aged pensions, disability pensions etc etc. All the things that make a society great.

I also miss the common sense of the old days.

In the old days people were proud to pay tax. It meant that you were contributing to society. The more successful you were, the more tax you paid, the higher your standing in society.

Australia took a turn for the worse when one particular high-profile businessman claimed "if anyone does not minimise their tax they need their heads read". Fair enough, for a personal opinion I guess. But that very same businessman was gifted a government paid funeral upon his death. And his lawyer, with an account in the Cayman Islands, ended up as PM.

Tell me something, incel...How do you contribute to Society if you choose not to pay tax?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/5/20)

I think this is a wind up nanuk of the north. Which ever your political leanings are taxes are a necessity.


----------



## yankinoz (26/5/20)

Common sense... well, if you don't have any, you won't understand.



Now, you may not agree with me, and you are free to have your opinions, and you are free to move to China to live in your utopia. But I'm sure, if you use what little common sense you may retain... you'll see the error of your ways.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## yankinoz (26/5/20)

Einstein defined common sense as the "collection of prejudices acquired by the age of eighteen." You show right he was.


----------



## Vini2ton (26/5/20)

When I was a lad, a family friend, (wealthy multible business owner) was wingeing to my dad about how much tax he was paying. On the way home that night, I remember dad saying, " I wish I had to pay that much tax! ". He was an account, so he'd worked out how much money our friend cleared. Like many political issues, it boils down to what sort of society we wish to live in. Of our freedoms and social conditions we must be ever vigilant because they are not a given. They are the result of the sacrifices our fore-fathers made. Is Saskatchewan where Bigfoot comes from?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (26/5/20)

You live in a good world if you pay tax. Dred days that may not apply you'll be paying harder.


----------



## Dave70 (27/5/20)

nanuk said:


> Taxes on Booze
> Taxes on Gasoline
> Taxes on Air
> Taxes on Income
> ...



Christ almighty... yeah...What have the Romans ever done for us!?..


----------



## Grmblz (27/5/20)

If you've ever wondered why when you look at old! English buildings you see what was obviously once a window that's been bricked in it's because the government introduced a "window" tax, fer fks sake, they taxed THE SUN!
I don't have a problem with tax, it's necessary for a huge number of reasons, but I do have a problem with the government squandering the money collected.
UK has a road tax (think rego) no prob with that, the roads have to be maintained, but when you find out that 97% of it goes to the armed forces, and there's bloody pot holes everywhere (which caused the death of a motorbike riding friend of mine) then I get a little irate, and here the new commonwealth car fleet is going to be BMW's? 2Yrs or 80,000k warranty? What's wrong with Kia's 7trs unlimited k's warranty? Oh no, we can't ride in something common. 
Having lived in PNG I know just how bad governments can be, but just because we're not as bad as them doesn't make us good, compare yourself to the best, not the worst.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (27/5/20)

Dave70 said:


> Christ almighty... yeah...What have the Romans ever done for us!?..


The aquaduct?


----------



## YAPN (28/5/20)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> The aquaduct?


Well...yes, but apart from that...What have they ever done for us!?


----------



## YAPN (28/5/20)

Grmblz said:


> , and here the new commonwealth car fleet is going to be BMW's


If they are good enough for banana republic dictators then they are good enough for our Scotty.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/5/20)

Has any one else noticed how amiable the tax office has become? Any calls or texts are always on a first name basis.
Gone are the days when one would be called in and interrogated Gene Hunt style.


----------



## Dave70 (28/5/20)

ome


wide eyed and legless said:


> Has any one else noticed how amiable the tax office has become? Any calls or texts are always on a first name basis.
> Gone are the days when one would be called in and interrogated Gene Hunt style.



Amiable and then some. My business just received some of that very welcome 'stimulus' cash. I think somebody over there spiked the water coolers with MDMA.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (28/5/20)

YAPN said:


> Well...yes, but apart from that...What have they ever done for us!?


How about sanitation?


----------



## matt77 (28/5/20)

Irrigation?


FarsideOfCrazy said:


> How about sanitation?



Irrigation
(The roads go without saying)


----------



## YAPN (28/5/20)

Well...yes, yes, yes. The aquaducts, sanitation, roads, irrigation. But, I mean...What have the Romans ever done for us!?



from Monty Python's Life Of Brian.


----------



## malt and barley blues (28/5/20)




----------

